# We're Baaaaack!!  **The WLV's groupies & Trivia Thread chapter 3



## eliza61

Welcome to part 3 of the Villas of Wilderness Lodge groupies & trivia Thread!
If you want to trade in your mouse ears for moose antlers this is the thread for you.

Come on in for some stories, trivia, lots of pictures, and all around zaniness as we share our love of the lodge.
A huge *moose hug & pixie dust *   to my buds Muushka (official moose mom) for keeping us going last year and to our Grand poopa of vacation tracking Granny. 

Here's the link to part 2

Part 2 






*Welcome Home!*


----------



## eliza61

Muushka has graciously volunteered to be our time keeper.  She's heading down to the world today so we'll catch up on every one's vacation when she gets back.  


Disney trivia from WDW trivia Calendar
*1/1 *  Walt brought his 1st acre of land for WDW for $80.00 bucks.  the initial land purchased was kept ultra secret, as soon as the world got out land prices jumped 1,000%.  He brought his las acre for $80,000

*1/2*  Dumbo's Circus Parade ran in the MK from 1/2-12/21 1979.  Anyone remember that?


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey, where did everybody go?  

Thanks Eliza for continuing us on.  


Muushka, I hope you have a great trip!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Checking in !!!!
Thanks to Granny, Muushka and now eliza for carrying on with our thread ! 

Wanted to add.....cheer4bison....loved your sleigh photo you posted at the end of part 2.  We'd love to do this one day.  Are there certain days/times they do the rides ?  

Ok...posting a photo for our part 3.  

A view of the Villas pool .............ahhh...to be there now.....





And another shot of the Villas from the main lodge :




*


----------



## Muushka

*OK, here it is.  The new Vacation List for 2009!! 
If you post a trip and it does not get on this list after a day or 2, silly me missed it.  
Just post again or PM me, I promise I will put you on the list!*

*VWL Groupie WDW VACATIONS*​ 



*eliza61 *Aug 5-10 AKV *Aug 10-15 VWL*
Inkmahm Aug 17-20 GCH at DL  Another birthday celebration! 
Corinne Aug 22-28 BWV (fingers crossed for BCV!)
*Mickeymorse   Aug 22-29 VWL* Aug 29-Sept 4 Vero
*Phelpsie70  Aug 23-28 VWL New Groupie!!* 
Deb (50 Years Too!)  Aug 30 - Sept 5  HH

*DODIE!!* Sept 2-6 Poly Lagoon view!  No snide comments please!!
Disney loving Iowan Sept 3-11 AKV
*dsquarednz Sept 19-30 VWL*
*Tea Pot Sept. 28-Oct 2 VWL* 

*Bzzelady Oct 6-13 VWL* (Happy Birthday Bzzelady !)
*ransom Oct 11-24 VWL*
BWV Dreamin Oct 11-16 Vero!
wildernessDad Oct 16-19 AKV
*Happydinks Oct 21-31 VWL* (for now!)
Inkmahm Oct 22-27 BCV

Tea Pot Nov 1-4 BLT!! and Nov 6-8 SSR THV!!  WooHoo!!
Granny Nov 1-7 HHI 
*MaryJ Nov 5-11 VWL (Food and Wine Baby! And maybe a Guiness too!)* 
Kathy (KAT4DISNEY) Nov 6-7 AKV *Nov 12-17 VWL*
*JimmyTammy Nov 28-Dec 11 VWL*
*gatordoc Nov 29-Dec 4 VWL*

twokats Dec 1-5 AKV Dec 5-10 SSR )fingers crossed this will be in *green *soon
*Inkmahm Dec 2-5 VWL* *Dec 5-12 DCL*  Dec 12 BLT
DaveH Dec 3-6 SSR
WDWRR_ENGINEER Dec 3-6 ASM
*DiznyDi Dec 3-9 VWL*  Dec. 9-15 SSR
*horselover Dec 4 AKV Dec 5-9 VWL*
*tea pot Dec 5-11 VWL*
*Muushka Dec 5-12 VWL* X Solstice cruise Dec 13-20 maybe..  Dec 13-16 AKV Dec 16-18 BCV
*WDWRR_ENGINEER Dec 6-11 VWL*
*rer1972 Dec 6-11 VWL*
*bzzelady Dec 6-13 VWL*
*Lodgeloafer Dec 9-16 VWL*
*wildernessDad Dec 10-18 VWL*
*bobbiwoz Dec 12-16 VWL*
*lisah0711 Dec 18-22 VWL*
LVSWL Dec 19-26 BCV
*Good Ol Gal VWL Dec 20-25* then over to SSR
*DisneyNutzy VWL Dec 20-23* Formosa Gardens Dec 23-30

*2010!!!!*

MaryJ Jan 7-12, 2010 BLT Marathon!
claire_ont .........AKV March 11-19 Concierge! *March 19-23 VWL *
*jimmytammy.....VWL March 13-16 *
Inkmahm..........AKV March 18-23  
DiznyDi May 13-22 SSR


Tentative VWL Groupie Christmas meet!!!

JT has suggested:





> Tues Dec 8th looks like the best day to get the most groupies.  I counted, and it looks as if 9 possible shows would be best case scenario.  Look at that as a date and see if that is a good one or not.



It looks like a White Moose (our answer to the White Elephant/Yankee Swap) gift exchange might be a go!  
So when you clear some area of your house, save it for the White Moose if you are going to be there in Dec, hopefully around the 8th.
If you have kiddos, they can play too!  Just bring a gift for a child and put a "C" on it so the kiddos will know that the gift is for them.


*And now for our cruising Groupies........*




​*Oh, and if anyone needs the patch for seasickness, PM me for a great tip!
*


*
DaveH May 2-9 DCL
DODIE! May 10-14 DCL  
Bobbiwoz May 21-24 DCL
twokats May 24-28 DCL 
blossomz June 28-July 1 DCL
Inkmahm Dec 5-12 DCL*
Muushka Dec 13-20 =X=

*2010*
*jimmytammy March 6-13 DCL 
DaveH Dec 2-5 DCL
*


----------



## Muushka

*Groupie Birthdays!!!* 

*
Blossomz.......................January 13
Twokats and Claire_ont...January 25.....Two-fer!
JimmyTammy ................January 28
Disney Loving Iowan.......January 29

WildernessDad.......... February 4
Cheer4Bison..............February 14  

Muushka...............March 1
Inkmahm..............March 19
Horselover.............March 26

Granny..........................April 12
Tea Pot & DisneyNutzy....April 18
DiznyDi.........................April 23 

Loribell...........................May 3
Maria (MiaSRN62)...........May 23

Corinne...........................June 6
KAT4DISNEY....................June 11

Oshawa ................July 6
lisah0711...............July 11
DaveH...................July 26
BWV Dreamin.........July 31

DODIE!!..........August 31

MaryJ.....................November 10

Mickeymorse..............Dec 15
WDWRR_ENGINEER...Dec 29
*






*How to steal a Moosie for your very own! 

Please, he is yours for the taking!*

IMG]http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/uploads/43490/groupsm2.jpg[/IMG]  


*1. Click on "User CP" at the top left of the page.
2. Click on "Edit Avatar"
3. Add the above  stuff and paste him in (don’t need to use the insert image thingy)
4. I removed the left bracket so that you can copy him, just add the [ to the left of the IMG].
5. Click the SAVE button, and you're done.[/B]*


----------



## horselover

Just checking in on the new thread.  Thanks Eliza!

Here's a couple of pics to get us started.


----------



## tea pot

*eliza*
Great welcome post .........Thanks so much for taking care of this Moose Group
and a Big Thanks to Moose Mom and Grand Poopa for all of their work with chapter 2  
I'm so glad to be a Groupie


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny!  We've changed our vacation plans.  Instead of 10/21-10/26, we'll be arriving VWL on December 2, 2009 and departing on December 7, 2009.

Thanks!


----------



## Poppins2000

I can't wait, we have a 1 bdr at VWL for 8 glorious nights two weeks from today!!!  While we have stayed at the WL, we have never stayed in the villas - I'm so excited, I CAN'T SLEEP!


----------



## blossomz

Thanks for a great start to chapter 3 Eliza!  Hope you had a wonderful birthday!

Muushka..wishing you a great trip..can't wait to hear all about it!  see..now aren't you glad you didn't go over Christmas!  It would already be over...like mine!!


----------



## bgraham34

Woohoo only a few more weeks to my trip home. Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Granny!  We've changed our vacation plans.  Instead of 10/21-10/26, we'll be arriving VWL on December 2, 2009 and departing on December 7, 2009.
> 
> Thanks!



The new Granny here.  AKA Muush.  Dates fixed, see you at WDW we will be there then too!!!


----------



## Muushka

Hey!  I am at the top of the list!!!


----------



## mickeymorse

All right, I'm on page 1. 

Thanks Eliza for continuing the thread. And you too Muush on the vacation tracking. P.S. Have a wonderful and safe journey *Home*
 I love it, Moose Mom and Grand Poopa


----------



## Dodie

Yay!

New year - new thread!!!!!!

VWL Groupies RULE!

Pull up a chair and stay awhile...


----------



## loribell

Wow! I can't beleive we have started chapter 3. Here is one of my favorite lodge pics:


----------



## loribell

Eliza sorry I missed your birthday but this is for you:






And I also missed out on wishing you all:








Muushka have a fantastic trip!


----------



## Anal Annie

Happy New Year ya'll....just tagging along for the ride....

Early morning serenity:





And one of my favorite Hidden Mickey's:


----------



## Joy

Count me in!   We are new VWL owners.  We will be there August 28 - September 5!  We have stayed at WL 3 times, but never the Villas.  We are really excited for our first trip home!!!


----------



## Dodie

Joy said:


> Count me in!   We are new VWL owners.  We will be there August 28 - September 5!  We have stayed at WL 3 times, but never the Villas.  We are really excited for our first trip home!!!



Welcome to the thread, Joy! A new year, a new thread, a new Groupie!


----------



## Muushka

Poppins2000 said:


> I can't wait, we have a 1 bdr at VWL for 8 glorious nights two weeks from today!!!  While we have stayed at the WL, we have never stayed in the villas - I'm so excited, I CAN'T SLEEP!



Hello Poppins!  You will be walking in the door while they are dragging me out the door!  Have a wonderful time and come back and tell us all about it!  Welcome to the Groupie 2009 thread!



bgraham34 said:


> Woohoo only a few more weeks to my trip home. Happy New Year everyone.



Right back atcha!  Have a great trip!



mickeymorse said:


> All right, I'm on page 1.
> 
> Thanks Eliza for continuing the thread. And you too Muush on the vacation tracking. P.S. Have a wonderful and safe journey *Home*
> I love it, Moose Mom and Grand Poopa


   And thank you!


----------



## Muushka

Joy said:


> Count me in!   We are new VWL owners.  We will be there August 28 - September 5!  We have stayed at WL 3 times, but never the Villas.  We are really excited for our first trip home!!!



Hi Joy and welcome! 

If anyone wants to snag that VWL Groupie siggy, feel free!  

My guess, and this is just a hunch, is that the Moose will look great on both of you!


----------



## blossomz

Woo hoo!  OUr first new groupie on the new thread!  Welcome joy!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I can't wait to become an official groupie....I'm just one in spirit..my first trip to WLV isn't until May 31! Counting the days...one question for all you experts. What is the boat electrical parade?(Hope I said that right!) Does that only run certain times of the year?


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies,

Happy New Year to all.

Thanks for starting the new thread Eliza.

Enjoy your trip Muushka. If you have time upon your return you can add a trip to AKL for us in January. 1/23 - 26.


----------



## tea pot

A 
Big 
Welcome 
*Joy*
You'll just love hanging around here.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

A Groupie question for all.......can anyone say the one thing they love most about WLV and why?


----------



## tea pot

First photo bucket attempt.....Too Big ????


----------



## tea pot

OK still Too Big any suggestions??

How is this..... Better.... thanks to Grannny






y


----------



## tea pot

Getting a little better.....


----------



## Granny

Hey guys...I love the looks of this new thread...nice digs!!  

And thanks Eliza and Barb for the efforts to keep it going and updated.  I think that deserves a Groupie round of applause for each of you!


----------



## Granny

BWV Dreamin said:


> I can't wait to become an official groupie....I'm just one in spirit..my first trip to WLV isn't until May 31! Counting the days...one question for all you experts. What is the boat electrical parade?(Hope I said that right!) Does that only run certain times of the year?



As far as I know, the Electric Water Pageant runs all year round.  Not sure that it runs every night of the week though.  

It's basically a "parade" on water.  A boat with electric light imaging stops in front of the WL beach and you hear a synthesizer tune (similar to Electric Light Parade in MK).  Then another boat, etc.  The whole thing takes about 20 minutes or so and is a nice little addition to the feel of the resort.


----------



## Granny

tea pot said:


> First photo bucket attempt.....Too Big ????



There is a setting on Photobucket on the main page.  Look at the box that says "Upload Images & Video".  At the bottom of that box is a drop down menu where you can choose the size of the photos.    One of the options is 160 x 120 (Small).  That is the size preferred by the owners of the DIS Boards in the posting rules.

If you choose that option, it will automatically resize your photo when you upload it so that when you use it, it will come out the right size.  

Here's a photo at 160 x 120.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Muushka

No rush, but when you get time, can you add us to the goin home page.  We will be there from Nov. 28 until Dec. 11. at VWL.

Have a great trip!!

And a big WELCOMEto all the new groupies!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Teapot ....LOVE the BIG pics !  Photobucket is pretty easy to use. *




* Joy and *



*HOME !*


----------



## tea pot

Hey thanks Granny  
This is 160 x120  I not sure if it auto resized or not but it's better than too big
and by the way your picture is of my favorite early morning thoughtful spot


----------



## Granny

tea pot said:


> Hey thanks Granny
> This is 160 x120  I not sure if it auto resized or not but it's better than too big
> and by the way your picture is of my favorite early morning thoughtful spot




I think I gave you bad advice.  Try picking "640 x 480" on the drop down screen and see if that works better.


----------



## tea pot

Granny 
It Still didn't automatically resized... what am I doing wrong?
After I uploaded on the 160x120 small size... then I right clicked once on the IMG.... then pasted on the post.
Thanks again for your help


----------



## tea pot

Thanks a Bunch Granny that's it:


----------



## tea pot

Granny said:


> As far as I know, the Electric Water Pageant runs all year round.  Not sure that it runs every night of the week though.
> 
> It's basically a "parade" on water.  A boat with electric light imaging stops in front of the WL beach and you hear a synthesizer tune (similar to Electric Light Parade in MK).  Then another boat, etc.  The whole thing takes about 20 minutes or so and is a nice little addition to the feel of the resort.



Right on Granny
Some Disney Trivia .... The Electric Water Pageant was the inspiration for the Main Street Electric Light Parade... according to the backstage magic tour guide


----------



## Happydinks

Granny said:


> I think I gave you bad advice.  Try picking "640 x 480" on the drop down screen and see if that works better.



Granny - you never give BAD advice Heaven knows - we never would have been able to post a picture anywhere without your help! 
Here's our contribution for the New Year/New Chapter!





This was caught during an early morning coffee run to Roaring Fork - such a peaceful time at the Lodge. 

We're still trying to figure out when we're going this year! 

Quick story - ran into a fellow DVC'er today in the Lowes parking lot. She saw our license plate (Dsny&us) - says "I like your license plate" and we proceed to chat for 45 minutes!  Turns out they own 1000 points (how lucky are they!) - and went to the world every other month last year!  We can't even imagine!


----------



## Joy

Thank you all for the warm welcome!!!     I think I am going to like hanging out with you all.  I love seeing all the pictures.

I must get a VWL signature...


----------



## MiaSRN62

*I'm pretty sure Granny is right-on with the info on the Electric Water Pagent.  I've been there almost every month of the year over the last decade and always been able to see it from one of the MK resorts.  

Love all the photos guys.........

Joy...glad you'll be sticking around.........*

*Ok....to share......while this isn't the Villas precisely, it is the main Lodge if you all would like to check it out (from our stay in 2007):*





*Now for our stay at the Villas side :
I stayed in a studio with my girls in Oct 2006--I believe the sofa beds are a new style from 10/06 :*


----------



## bzzelady

Hello Groupies!  I knew that we were close to starting a new thread and here it is on page #4 already.  

My picture contribution for this new thread...one of our VWL friends  

(this is the 640 x 480 size on Photobucket-had to actually upload it again to the album from my computer as I had a lot of difficulty changing the size of the picture that was already on the site)


----------



## PKWallaby

Knock, knock...can I come in and join the fun? 

Just admiring the great photos...Not sure if I will be allowed in (since I don't own at VWL), but I am just as excited about our upcoming stay there(3/18 thru 3/22).  We purchased a loaded BWV contract last fall and when faced with either booking a nice hotel stay under the 4/3 deal prior to our BWV points stay, or using some of those fan-tab-u-lous points to try-out VWL, the Villas won!

We have not stayed at either the Lodge or Villas, just had dinner at WCC and walked around admiring the view once.  (the kids kept asking:  can we stay here someday?)...Little did I know we would actually be able to do so.  Anyway, I'm rambling...but I'd love to hang out for a while if that's ok?  (while I pass the time with 75 days to go 'til )


----------



## mickeymorse

Joy said:


> Count me in!   We are new VWL owners.  We will be there August 28 - September 5!  We have stayed at WL 3 times, but never the Villas.  We are really excited for our first trip home!!!



And a big Welcome to the groupies Joy.



Anal Annie said:


> Happy New Year ya'll....just tagging along for the ride....
> 
> Early morning serenity:



I love this picture. It just screams morning cup of coffee time.



BWV Dreamin said:


> A Groupie question for all.......can anyone say the one thing they love most about WLV and why?



My one thing would be boat transportation to MK. I love the water and MK is the best park IMHO. Oh and you groupies too!!! 



tea pot said:


> First photo bucket attempt.....Too Big ????



TOO BIG, NOT A CHANCE I can't wait to hear those words for the first time as a true owner of VWL. Did I tell everyone only *20* more days


PKWallaby said:


> Knock, knock...can I come in and join the fun?
> 
> Just admiring the great photos...Not sure if I will be allowed in (since I don't own at VWL), but I am just as excited about our upcoming stay there(3/18 thru 3/22).  We purchased a loaded BWV contract last fall and when faced with either booking a nice hotel stay under the 4/3 deal prior to our BWV points stay, or using some of those fan-tab-u-lous points to try-out VWL, the Villas won!
> 
> We have not stayed at either the Lodge or Villas, just had dinner at WCC and walked around admiring the view once.  (the kids kept asking:  can we stay here someday?)...Little did I know we would actually be able to do so.  Anyway, I'm rambling...but I'd love to hang out for a while if that's ok?  (while I pass the time with 75 days to go 'til )



You are most certainly welcome here. I wasn't an owner when the groupies opened there Lodge lovin hearts and made me a groupie too. The love of the Lodge is what its all about. Stick around and find out how great these folk are. Oh and feel free to grab a groupie siggie.


----------



## DiznyDi

WOW, a new thread and page 4 already!

 *Joy *and *PKWallaby* 

Thanks *Eliza* for getting us started  and to *Muushka* for taking over in Granny's stead.

Love  the photos!

What a great way to start the New Year!
Di


----------



## bzzelady

Welcome to the newbies...no need to own at VWL to appreciate the beauty and serenity of the place!  As someone said above, just grab a moose and pull up a rocking chair by the fire  


Muushka,
More dates for the list you inherited from Granny.

We will be staying at the Beach Club June 14-21st for the 4/3 deal, followed by June 21-25 in a BCV studio (keeping the DM and DD9 happy on this trip).

October 6-13th we are staying at VWL for my birthday on October 6th


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hi!  First time posting on the new thread.  We just returned from our NYE trip to WDW.  We stayed at the BWV, had a wonderful wonderful time, and one of the highlights was visiting the Lodge, of course.  I did say hello to Ranger Stan who was doing his version of "NY, NY" with a friend near the bridge in the lobby.  I was thrilled to shake his hand and later on, I watched his interaction with the kids who were "daring" to cross the bridge, as he was trying to charge a toll to do so.  The kids did catch on, and thought it was fun.

Riding bikes from WL over and around FW to see the wonderful ways that campers decorate is one of our traditions.  

Happy New Year, to all!

Bobbi


----------



## jimmytammy

bobbiwoz said:


> Hi!  First time posting on the new thread.  We just returned from our NYE trip to WDW.  We stayed at the BWV, had a wonderful wonderful time, and one of the highlights was visiting the Lodge, of course.  I did say hello to Ranger Stan who was doing his version of "NY, NY" with a friend near the bridge in the lobby.  I was thrilled to shake his hand and later on, I watched his interaction with the kids who were "daring" to cross the bridge, as he was trying to charge a toll to do so.  The kids did catch on, and thought it was fun.
> 
> Riding bikes from WL over and around FW to see the wonderful ways that campers decorate is one of our traditions.
> 
> Happy New Year, to all!
> 
> Bobbi



Sounds like yall had a great trip.  And thanks for sharing that story about Ranger Stan. Good 'ol Stan.  He always seems to have a pep about him.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

mickeymorse said:


> And a big Welcome to the groupies Joy.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this picture. It just screams morning cup of coffee time.
> 
> 
> 
> My one thing would be boat transportation to MK. I love the water and MK is the best park IMHO. Oh and you groupies too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> TOO BIG, NOT A CHANCE I can't wait to hear those words for the first time as a true owner of VWL. Did I tell everyone only *20* more days
> 
> 
> You are most certainly welcome here. I wasn't an owner when the groupies opened there Lodge lovin hearts and made me a groupie too. The love of the Lodge is what its all about. Stick around and find out how great these folk are. Oh and feel free to grab a groupie siggie.


Love all the pics Groupies!!!! Anal Annie, yes I would be right there with a cup of coffee!!! Ahhh......


----------



## bzzelady

Good morning groupies!  

I just saw the decorating that goes on over at the campground on the Travel Channel special on NYE-renting bikes to go over and see it is a great idea and I think I will add that to our holiday "to do" list!

A couple more pictures of the scenery surrounding the lodge...


----------



## cheer4bison

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Checking in !!!!
> 
> Wanted to add.....cheer4bison....loved your sleigh photo you posted at the end of part 2.  We'd love to do this one day.  Are there certain days/times they do the rides ?
> 
> *


*

They offer sleigh rides in the evenings (every half hour from about 5 pm on, I believe) between Thanksgiving and Christmas.  You can book your ride 30 days in advance by calling 407-WDW-PLAY.


So, groupies, since Eliza has launched our new thread, don't you think we should rub Humphry's nose to let the magic begin?  







And another question?  Does anyone else have trouble restraining themselves as they walk past these cowbells down to the villas?  I just can't seem to walk by without clanging them...  




*


----------



## bzzelady

cheer4bison,

Are you a Bucknell alumni?  We live in Danville...about 20 minutes from the campus.  My DD9 already has her heart (and my pocketbook) set on attending Bucknell in 9 short years  
We go over occasionally for football games and concerts on campus.


----------



## eliza61

PKWallaby said:


> Knock, knock...can I come in and join the fun?
> 
> Just admiring the great photos...Not sure if I will be allowed in (since I don't own at VWL), but I am just as excited about our upcoming stay there(3/18 thru 3/22).  We purchased a loaded BWV contract last fall and when faced with either booking a nice hotel stay under the 4/3 deal prior to our BWV points stay, or using some of those fan-tab-u-lous points to try-out VWL, the Villas won!
> 
> We have not stayed at either the Lodge or Villas, just had dinner at WCC and walked around admiring the view once.  (the kids kept asking:  can we stay here someday?)...Little did I know we would actually be able to do so.  Anyway, I'm rambling...but I'd love to hang out for a while if that's ok?  (while I pass the time with 75 days to go 'til )



Welcome Pk,
Hang around and post any time.  Many of us, myself included don't own at WL (my home is BCV's) but we feel in love with the lodge.  It is a cool place.


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> The new Granny here.  AKA Muush.  Dates fixed, see you at WDW we will be there then too!!!



Now that the thread isn't so loooooong, it isn't quite as intimidating. Can I join, too?

Dates for 2009:

March 17-21 concierge AKV, March 21-24 VWL
August 17-20 CGH at DL
Oct 22-27  BWV
Dec 2-5 VWL, Dec 5-12 DCL, Dec 12 AKV


----------



## 50 years Too!

cheer4bison said:


> They offer sleigh rides in the evenings (every half hour from about 5 pm on, I believe) between Thanksgiving and Christmas.  You can book your ride 30 days in advance by calling 407-WDW-PLAY.
> 
> 
> So, groupies, since Eliza has launched our new thread, don't you think we should rub Humphry's nose to let the magic begin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another question?  Does anyone else have trouble restraining themselves as they walk past these cowbells down to the villas?  I just can't seem to walk by without clanging them...



My husband always rings the cow bells!  If asked his favorite thing to do at the lodge he probably would say that.  
My favorite thing is walking from the villas to the lodge via the pool/lake area.
Especially early in the morning.  Utter peace and contentment.  

Welcome to all the new groupies.  You're going to love it here!
*
Deb*


----------



## Inkmahm

50 years Too! said:


> My husband always rings the cow bells!  If asked his favorite thing to do at the lodge he probably would say that.
> My favorite thing is walking from the villas to the lodge via the pool/lake area.
> Especially early in the morning.  Utter peace and contentment.
> 
> Welcome to all the new groupies.  You're going to love it here!
> *
> Deb*




We were just at VWL in December and my niece and nephew LOVED to ring those cow bells!

My favorite thing about VWL is the overall feeling of being out west in a national park. Amazing that I can be in Florida but FEEL like I'm a few thousand miles away.  The theme is just incredible.


----------



## Dodie

When I roll my eyes at my DH for ringing the cowbells EVERY SINGLE TIME HE WALKS BY THEM, he says it's a "guy thing" and I just don't understand.


----------



## DiznyDi

Dodie said:


> When I roll my eyes at my DH for ringing the cowbells EVERY SINGLE TIME HE WALKS BY THEM, he says it's a "guy thing" and I just don't understand.



Same, here! My husband says they were put there to ring, so he rings them! And.. I'll have to confess that I ring them, too.  
Di


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Joy, Poppins, PKWallaby, Inkmahm


and if they'll let me in they'll let anybody.    Owning at VWL is not a requirement. Wilderness Lodge just brings us all together.  

Wow this thread has been busy!  I LOVE all the great pictures.  Hope everybody's new year is off to a great start!  Muushka have a wonderful trip!  Guess you are there now.  

67 days and counting for me.  

Have a great weekend groupies! Here's a happy dancin' moose. Just made me smile. 






I think I need to get up and do it too to work off all the pie I ate at Christmas.


----------



## tea pot

* WELCOME Pk Wallaby and Inkmahm *

*cheer4bison * Love the sleigh ride suggestion... I need to remember that for next Dec. I will be calling Monday for Dec. 09 wish me luck and pixie dust  

My favorite Lodge moment has been early AM sitting down on the dock with a cup of tea... but on our last visit we were returning very late from MVMCP it was past midnight and the main lobby was empty and the Christmas tree was so beautiful it was just magical.... this may become a new favorite.
I just love the overall feel of the Lodge  


Oh... just one more thing
I have a fever and the only cure is More Cow Bell


----------



## Inkmahm

Thanks for the warm welcome!   We bought BWV first but soon added on at VWL.  I have us to a regular schedule for future years where we will spend every December vacation at VWL.    We like it decorated for Christmas, too.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

tea pot said:


> *cheer4bison * I will be calling Monday for Dec. 09 wish me luck and pixie dust


   Let us know!


tea pot said:


> My favorite Lodge moment has been early AM sitting down on the dock with a cup of tea... but on our last visit we were returning very late from MVMCP it was past midnight and the main lobby was empty and the Christmas tree was so beautiful it was just magical.... this may become a new favorite.
> I just love the overall feel of the Lodge


Just gives me a warm fuzzy to read it!  



tea pot said:


> Oh... just one more thing
> I have a fever and the only cure is More Cow Bell


----------



## cheer4bison

bzzelady said:


> cheer4bison,
> 
> Are you a Bucknell alumni?  We live in Danville...about 20 minutes from the campus.  My DD9 already has her heart (and my pocketbook) set on attending Bucknell in 9 short years
> We go over occasionally for football games and concerts on campus.



You bet your boots I'm a Bucknell grad!  Great sleuthing bzzelady!  And my DS9 tells me he wants to go to BU also.  Maybe your DD and my DS will graduate together in the class of 2022.     Let's keep our fingers  crossed.  Good thing we bought DVC, cause if they go to Bucknell, there will be NO MONEY left for vacations that aren't already pre-paid.  

Now, for those groupies who said they enjoy the walk from the villas to the lodge via the pool route, this is a photo I took last month around midnight while I was on a little photo safari at our beloved lodge.






Peace and serenity, indeed!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

cheer4bison said:


> You bet your boots I'm a Bucknell grad! Great sleuthing bzzelady! And my DS9 tells me he wants to go to BU also. Maybe your DD and my DS will graduate together in the class of 2022.  Let's keep our fingers crossed. Good thing we bought DVC, cause if they go to Bucknell, there will be NO MONEY left for vacations that aren't already pre-paid.
> 
> Now, for those groupies who said they enjoy the walk from the villas to the lodge via the pool route, this is a photo I took last month around midnight while I was on a little photo safari at our beloved lodge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace and serenity, indeed!


OMG....love this pic!! Ok, I'm a bit confused. Having never stayed there (yet! my first trip is May 31), is this the best route to get to the villas from the main pool?


----------



## jimmytammy

We have never stayed on the 5th floor, so can anyone give me some feedback on what its like up there.  We will be in a 1 bedroom.  DW said she thought the balconies were enclosed.  Is this true?  We typically end up on the 2nd or 3rd floor.

Also, if someone has a floor plan of the 5th, that would be great.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

jimmytammy said:


> We have never stayed on the 5th floor, so can anyone give me some feedback on what its like up there. We will be in a 1 bedroom. DW said she thought the balconies were enclosed. Is this true? We typically end up on the 2nd or 3rd floor.
> 
> Also, if someone has a floor plan of the 5th, that would be great.


I have a floor plan....I can easily email you it if you pm me, or I have to figure out how to get it uploaded thru photobucket...it is a pdf. file


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

cheer4bison said:


> You bet your boots I'm a Bucknell grad!  Great sleuthing bzzelady!  And my DS9 tells me he wants to go to BU also.  Maybe your DD and my DS will graduate together in the class of 2022.     Let's keep our fingers  crossed.  Good thing we bought DVC, cause if they go to Bucknell, there will be NO MONEY left for vacations that aren't already pre-paid.



As a mom of 2 college kids right now, I can say amen to that.  We are very happy to have a VWL and VB trip through DVC for this year.  



> Now, for those groupies who said they enjoy the walk from the villas to the lodge via the pool route, this is a photo I took last month around midnight while I was on a little photo safari at our beloved lodge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace and serenity, indeed!


Beautiful picture and I can't wait to be there and experience some of that peace and serenity!


----------



## Granny

BWV Dreamin said:


> OMG....love this pic!! Ok, I'm a bit confused. Having never stayed there (yet! my first trip is May 31), is this the best route to get to the villas from the main pool?



"Best" is a relative term.  It's definitely the quickest way to get to the main pool and probably Roaring Fork.  But we tend to go through the main lobby....can't get enough lobby!

This aerial view shows how going past the quiet pool around the East wing of WL is the shortest route to the main pool and boat dock to MK.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Granny said:


> "Best" is a relative term. It's definitely the quickest way to get to the main pool and probably Roaring Fork. But we tend to go through the main lobby....can't get enough lobby!
> 
> This aerial view shows how going past the quiet pool around the East wing of WL is the shortest route to the main pool and boat dock to MK.


Please excuse my ignorance, are the villas the ones with the brown roofs?


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> We have never stayed on the 5th floor, so can anyone give me some feedback on what its like up there.  We will be in a 1 bedroom.  DW said she thought the balconies were enclosed.  Is this true?  We typically end up on the 2nd or 3rd floor.
> 
> Also, if someone has a floor plan of the 5th, that would be great.



Jimmy....I don't have a floor plan but I do know that only some of the top floor balconies are enclosed.  Here's a couple of pictures that clearly show that many of the balconies are open.











I think the enclosed balconies are mostly in the middle section near the elevators as indicated on this picture.


----------



## Granny

tea pot said:


> Oh... just one more thing
> I have a fever and the only cure is More Cow Bell




Oh man...a Will Ferrell SNL reference!  MORE COW BELL!!!


----------



## Granny

BWV Dreamin said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, are the villas the ones with the brown roofs?



Sorry...should have pointed out that yes, the villas have red roof.  WL has green.   

Also, the boat dock in the photo is the marina where people rent boats.  The boat dock to MK is not visible in the picture but would be right above the middle at the top.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Granny said:


> Sorry...should have pointed out that yes, the villas have red roof. WL has green.
> 
> Also, the boat dock in the photo is the marina where people rent boats. The boat dock to MK is not visible in the picture but would be right above the middle at the top.


Thanks Granny!! This really puts things into perspective...yep renting the water mice is on my list! I am loving all of these pics...


----------



## jimmytammy

I sent you a PM with my email address.  Thanks bunches!!

Granny
Thanks for those shots


----------



## horselover

Welcome to all the new groupies!!      There's always room for a few more around the campfire.  I'll bring the marshmallows!

So tomorrow is the day for making that Dec. ressie.  I think there will be a few of us on the phone tomorrow at 9:00 a.m.!    Lots of moose dust to all that we'll get what we want!       

13 more days till I'm home!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

jimmytammy said:


> I sent you a PM with my email address. Thanks bunches!!
> 
> Granny
> Thanks for those shots


JimmyTammy....I need your email! Can you pm me again?


----------



## Goofy442

Someone told me about this website now that I own at AKV and there is alot of info. Love seeing all the picture of the Wilderness Lodge/Villas we wanted to buy there but timing was just not right. My kids love this place and hopefully we will be there soon but till then I can get my Disney fixes from here.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Yes there is a wealth of information here.  It has been very helpful to me.  Hope you enjoy this thread.  Pull up a chair and stay a while.

*Horselover*--13 days  I brought the chocolate to go with your marshmallows.

*Granny* - thanks for the pictures and info. Such a great resource for our first VWL stay.

*BWV Dreamin *- I'm right there with you trying to figure it all out!


----------



## bzzelady

cheer4bison said:


> You bet your boots I'm a Bucknell grad!  Great sleuthing bzzelady!  And my DS9 tells me he wants to go to BU also.  Maybe your DD and my DS will graduate together in the class of 2022.     Let's keep our fingers  crossed.  Good thing we bought DVC, cause if they go to Bucknell, there will be NO MONEY left for vacations that aren't already pre-paid.



2022...it seems so far off until we will be in true poverty but just think-we will still have 20 more years of vacations at our beloved Lodge


----------



## Goofy442

KeepSwimmingDory

      Thank you for the welcome and yes I get lost with so many pages of info if I don't earmark them I will never find the thread again.


----------



## jimmytammy

I PMed my email over to you.  Sorry, my goof


----------



## BWV Dreamin

jimmytammy said:


> I PMed my email over to you. Sorry, my goof


Ok, sent it to your email. If you figure a way to post on the DIS, feel free!!


----------



## eliza61

The geyser in the lobby of the Wilderness lodge appears to run from the hotel to a stream outside and then eventually over a waterfall that empties into the pool.  Known as "Roaring Rapids", it is actually 3 separate water systems.  The 1st feeds the geyser and empties into Bay Lake, the 2nd begins at the spring and ends at the walkway near the pool's edge, and the third system handles the actual pool water.
WDW trivia calendar 2009

Have a magical day!

Any geyser pictures out there?


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> The geyser in the lobby of the Wilderness lodge appears to run from the hotel to a stream outside and then eventually over a waterfall that empties into the pool.  Known as "Roaring Rapids", it is actually 3 separate water systems.  The 1st feeds the geyser and empties into Bay Lake, the 2nd begins at the spring and ends at the walkway near the pool's edge, and the third system handles the actual pool water.
> WDW trivia calendar 2009
> 
> Have a magical day!
> 
> Any geyser pictures out there?



Eliza...thanks for the trivia.  I love the spring in the lobby and the appearance that it feeds the pool like a mountain lake.   

Do we have any geyser pictures?  How about one with a lovely magical rainbow in it?


----------



## Granny

Has everyone made their New Year's resolutions?   

Okay, let's get back into the workout mode!!  Aerobics, anyone?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Granny said:


> Has everyone made their New Year's resolutions?
> 
> Okay, let's get back into the workout mode!! Aerobics, anyone?


My New Years resolution is to NOT BUY ANYMORE POINTS!!! I have been tempted twice this year, backing out on both. My biggest fear is that after my WVL trip, I may not be able to "just say no!!"


----------



## horselover

WOO HOO!!!!!    

Called this morning at 9:00 & got right through.  I'm booked at VWL in a 1 BR for 12/5-9.  Wish it could have been longer, but we don't want to pull the kids out of school for more than 3 days.

Christmas at the Lodge!        Oh yeah, oh yeah!     

So who else will be joining me?


----------



## cheer4bison

jimmytammy said:


> We have never stayed on the 5th floor, so can anyone give me some feedback on what its like up there.  We will be in a 1 bedroom.  DW said she thought the balconies were enclosed.  Is this true?  We typically end up on the 2nd or 3rd floor.
> 
> Also, if someone has a floor plan of the 5th, that would be great.



Morning Groupies!!!

In response to JimmyTammy's question, we stayed in room 5537 last March and found the fifth floor peaceful and with great views.  Since the floor is predominantly dedicated 2BR villas, there is relatively little foot traffic up there.  We were on the Bay Lake side and had a fabulous view of the Electrical Water Parade.  Our balcony was open, with plenty of space.  There are only six dedicated one bedrooms villas up there and two other 1BR villas, but they are in pretty prime locations.  Might be worth requesting one.    The only thing you may want to consider though, is that the atrium is closed on the fifth floor (meaning you can't see down into the beautiful VWL lobby from that floor).  That's the only thing I think I missed while staying on the fifth floor.  

I so envy you as you plan your next magical getaway! Have fun.

Jill


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

horselover said:


> WOO HOO!!!!!
> 
> Called this morning at 9:00 & got right through.  I'm booked at VWL in a 1 BR for 12/5-9.  Wish it could have been longer, but we don't want to pull the kids out of school for more than 3 days.
> 
> Christmas at the Lodge!        Oh yeah, oh yeah!
> 
> So who else will be joining me?



 Woohoo! So happy for you horselover!


----------



## mickeymorse

Horselover. Congrats on getting your ressie.


----------



## DVC Jen

Good morning everyone.  I haven't been around for a while - kinda hard for me to be here when we are planning a stay somewhere else.  We stayed at AKV last June - but will be back home this coming June!  

There is just something incredibly special about the lodge.

Love everyones photos.  I have some from our June 07 stay here - http://jenniferd.smugmug.com/gallery/3058597_XjsUJ#168737443_bLTbv

We will be checking in on June 15th this year and planning on doing a live video feed - hoping to get a great view from our room - but as we all know  - ANY view from the lodge is better than no view.

Look forward to checking in here often.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Yikes!  I have missed so much!  I still haven't gotten all caught up on reading all the new pages but I just wanted to post so I would be subscribed to the new thread.  Thanks for starting it Eliza and for the link to it!  Welcome to all the new groupies!!!  Great to have you!  I will catch up on the rest of the pages and write more later!  I have missed all of you this past week!!!


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> WOO HOO!!!!!
> 
> Called this morning at 9:00 & got right through.  I'm booked at VWL in a 1 BR for 12/5-9.  Wish it could have been longer, but we don't want to pull the kids out of school for more than 3 days.
> 
> Christmas at the Lodge!        Oh yeah, oh yeah!
> 
> So who else will be joining me?



That would be me!!  I put you on the list and I got rid of the Old Man (no Eliza, not your husband, but Granny!).  It's all mine now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Inkmahm, wow, you have got some great vacations coming up!!

VWL is as beautiful as ever.  The parks are pretty busy, I am surprised at the crowds.  The castle was really beautiful, as were the Osborne Lights.  I'll check in tomorrow!


----------



## bzzelady

Hi Muushka  

How is our beloved Lodge?  I can close my eyes and see the mist rising off the villas pool in my mind  

An addition to the "list"

The Barnes clan will be in a 2 bedroom lock off villa at VWL November 22-27th
(this is the backup vacation in case we don't get down as planned in October, plus my DD would only miss one day of school for this one!).  
Right now the only members of the clan who will definitely be going are myself, DH, and DD.  We could end up with a lot of extra room for Turkey Week or downsizing to a studio at OKW if no one else wants to join us


----------



## gatordoc

Howdy y'all!

I'm a new VWL owner, and my first trip home will be in a 1BR from 11/29 - 12/4.

Can't wait!


----------



## mickeymorse

And a great big *WELCOME* to you gatordoc. Glad to have you here with us groupies. My first trip is in *17* days. Pull up a chair and stay awhile. Feel free to grab yourself a groupie siggie for your very own. Bet it would look good.


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> WOO HOO!!!!!
> 
> Called this morning at 9:00 & got right through.  I'm booked at VWL in a 1 BR for 12/5-9.  Wish it could have been longer, but we don't want to pull the kids out of school for more than 3 days.
> 
> Christmas at the Lodge!        Oh yeah, oh yeah!
> 
> So who else will be joining me?



We will be right there with you!!  Nov 28- Dec 11.  Cant wait!


----------



## jimmytammy

cheer4bison said:


> Morning Groupies!!!
> 
> In response to JimmyTammy's question, we stayed in room 5537 last March and found the fifth floor peaceful and with great views.  Since the floor is predominantly dedicated 2BR villas, there is relatively little foot traffic up there.  We were on the Bay Lake side and had a fabulous view of the Electrical Water Parade.  Our balcony was open, with plenty of space.  There are only six dedicated one bedrooms villas up there and two other 1BR villas, but they are in pretty prime locations.  Might be worth requesting one.    The only thing you may want to consider though, is that the atrium is closed on the fifth floor (meaning you can't see down into the beautiful VWL lobby from that floor).  That's the only thing I think I missed while staying on the fifth floor.
> 
> I so envy you as you plan your next magical getaway! Have fun.
> 
> Jill



Thanks so much for all the description.  Now we just HAVE to stay on the 5th.


----------



## jimmytammy

gatordoc said:


> Howdy y'all!
> 
> I'm a new VWL owner, and my first trip home will be in a 1BR from 11/29 - 12/4.
> 
> Can't wait!



A great big WELCOME to you gatordoc


----------



## DiznyDi

*gatordoc*

When you can't be at the Lodge, this is a great place to be! You'll find alot of caring and compassionate folks here.

*horselover* looks like we'll both be at the Lodge at the same time! And *jimmytammy*, too. Maybe we can have a mini-meet 

*Muushka*, please add us to your list: *Dec. 4-9 VWL* then Dec. 9-15 SSR. Sounds like you're having a grand time! I'm envious.

 Hi *DVC Jen*!

WOW *mickeymorse* only 17 days.... I can feel the anticipation and excitement building!

*DLI* - nice to have you back!  
Di


----------



## DisneyNutzy

DVC Jen said:


> Good morning everyone.  I haven't been around for a while - kinda hard for me to be here when we are planning a stay somewhere else.  We stayed at AKV last June - but will be back home this coming June!
> 
> There is just something incredibly special about the lodge.
> 
> Love everyones photos.  I have some from our June 07 stay here - http://jenniferd.smugmug.com/gallery/3058597_XjsUJ#168737443_bLTbv
> 
> We will be checking in on June 15th this year and planning on doing a live video feed - hoping to get a great view from our room - but as we all know  - ANY view from the lodge is better than no view.
> 
> Look forward to checking in here often.



Jen - Your pictures are AMAZING!



Muushka said:


> That would be me!!  I put you on the list and I got rid of the Old Man (no Eliza, not your husband, but Granny!).  It's all mine now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Inkmahm, wow, you have got some great vacations coming up!!
> 
> VWL is as beautiful as ever.  The parks are pretty busy, I am surprised at the crowds.  The castle was really beautiful, as were the Osborne Lights.  I'll check in tomorrow!



Hi Muushka! Hope you are having a great time!



gatordoc said:


> Howdy y'all!
> 
> I'm a new VWL owner, and my first trip home will be in a 1BR from 11/29 - 12/4.
> 
> Can't wait!



WELCOME Gatordoc!!



mickeymorse said:


> And a great big *WELCOME* to you gatordoc. Glad to have you here with us groupies. My first trip is in *17* days. Pull up a chair and stay awhile. Feel free to grab yourself a groupie siggie for your very own. Bet it would look good.



Mickeymorse - We'll be in the world at the same time. I get in on the 20th and leave on the 26th. No lodge for me. Split stay at All Star and Animal Kingdom Lodge. I'll be at the Wide World of Sports with my softball team most of the time. I'll have a few of your fellow Canadians with me on our team. I'm hoping to get over to the lodge but the better we play the more time we will spend at the field. If I don't make it over at least we will have our first trip home in February. Have a great trip!


----------



## horselover

gatordoc said:


> Howdy y'all!
> 
> I'm a new VWL owner, and my first trip home will be in a 1BR from 11/29 - 12/4.
> 
> Can't wait!



Welcome Gatordoc!   

I have to say that yesterday was the best day ever (well almost)!  Not only did I get my Dec. ressie at our beloved Lodge, but I also got an unexpected surprise in the mail.  A check from our mortgage company repaying us for escrow overage!      Now I'll be able to get the HD camcorder I've had my eye on, but really didn't have the funds for right now.  The freaky thing is the check is for the exact amount I'll pay for the camcorder & the SD card.  I'm taking that as a sign.     I need to order it this morning so it will arrive in time for the trip.  The only thing that would have made yesterday better is if my wait list had come through.

Can someone tell me how the internet service works in the Villas?  I'm bringing my netbook with me this time & have not done that before.  Do you just plug in the ethernet wire they provide & then search for a signal or is there more to it than that?  At home I connect wireless.   Thanks for any info groupies!


----------



## Anal Annie

DVC Jen said:


> Good morning everyone.  I haven't been around for a while - kinda hard for me to be here when we are planning a stay somewhere else.  We stayed at AKV last June - but will be back home this coming June!
> 
> There is just something incredibly special about the lodge.
> 
> Love everyones photos.  I have some from our June 07 stay here - http://jenniferd.smugmug.com/gallery/3058597_XjsUJ#168737443_bLTbv
> 
> We will be checking in on June 15th this year and planning on doing a live video feed - hoping to get a great view from our room - but as we all know  - ANY view from the lodge is better than no view.
> 
> Look forward to checking in here often.



Jen - your pics are fantastic!!  Could I ask if you remember where you found that Hidden Mickey that's in pic # 11?????   We collect pics of Hidden Mickey's to put in their own little photo album.  We found a LOT at the lodge when we were there last year but I'd love to file that one in my memory bank to look for whenever we get a chance to go back to VWL!   Thanks!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Love you rainbow geyser photo in post 87 Granny !!!!*



*I'll share a Villa pic of mine............*


----------



## DVC Jen

Anal Annie said:


> Jen - your pics are fantastic!!  Could I ask if you remember where you found that Hidden Mickey that's in pic # 11?????   We collect pics of Hidden Mickey's to put in their own little photo album.  We found a LOT at the lodge when we were there last year but I'd love to file that one in my memory bank to look for whenever we get a chance to go back to VWL!   Thanks!



Thanks   That was taken up by the concierge lounge.  I took it the day we were flag family.  We were told by Stan   to help ourselves to breakfast when we were done with the flags.  We spent a little while there - taking pictures and just relaxing.


----------



## ransom

Good morning, Groupies!

It looks like I forgot to post the date for our next trip home so it could be included on Muushka's list. 

We'll be at VWL from October 11th through the 24th this year.  This will be our first time going in October, and we're looking forward to MNSSHP and Food & Wine!


----------



## Goofy442

horselover said:


> WOO HOO!!!!!
> 
> Called this morning at 9:00 & got right through.  I'm booked at VWL in a 1 BR for 12/5-9.  Wish it could have been longer, but we don't want to pull the kids out of school for more than 3 days.
> 
> Christmas at the Lodge!        Oh yeah, oh yeah!
> 
> So who else will be joining me?



Wow that is great  especially if it is below zero or snow on ground
You will get to see all the Christmas decorations I love  going around to all the resorts to see the Christmas decorations. When we went in Sept. it was great to see Halloween decorations. When we had to go back to Fl.  in Nov. we got to see all the decorations for Christmas. Okay I didn't have to go back but we all missed my son who is doing the college program at Disney. You will have to do the Christmas Party it was so much fun.


----------



## Muushka

bzzelady said:


> Hi Muushka
> 
> How is our beloved Lodge?  I can close my eyes and see the mist rising off the villas pool in my mind
> 
> 
> An addition to the "list"
> 
> The Barnes clan will be in a 2 bedroom lock off villa at VWL November 22-27th
> (this is the backup vacation in case we don't get down as planned in October, plus my DD would only miss one day of school for this one!).
> Right now the only members of the clan who will definitely be going are myself, DH, and DD.  We could end up with a lot of extra room for Turkey Week or downsizing to a studio at OKW if no one else wants to join us



Hello!!    Let me know if I added you correctly.  
And if you can't find any guests for your OKW, we'll join you!



gatordoc said:


> Howdy y'all!
> 
> I'm a new VWL owner, and my first trip home will be in a 1BR from 11/29 - 12/4.
> 
> Can't wait!



Wow!  Welcome and I hope you visit often.   We just love new Groupies. 
And maybe in Dec we can all meet!  



DiznyDi said:


> *gatordoc*
> 
> When you can't be at the Lodge, this is a great place to be! You'll find alot of caring and compassionate folks here.
> 
> *horselover* looks like we'll both be at the Lodge at the same time! And *jimmytammy*, too. Maybe we can have a mini-meet
> 
> *Muushka*, please add us to your list: *Dec. 4-9 VWL* then Dec. 9-15 SSR. Sounds like you're having a grand time! I'm envious.
> 
> Hi *DVC Jen*!
> 
> WOW *mickeymorse* only 17 days.... I can feel the anticipation and excitement building!
> 
> *DLI* - nice to have you back!
> Di



Gotcha!  And thank you for the formatting!



horselover said:


> Welcome Gatordoc!
> 
> I have to say that yesterday was the best day ever (well almost)!  Not only did I get my Dec. ressie at our beloved Lodge, but I also got an unexpected surprise in the mail.  A check from our mortgage company repaying us for escrow overage!      Now I'll be able to get the HD camcorder I've had my eye on, but really didn't have the funds for right now.  The freaky thing is the check is for the exact amount I'll pay for the camcorder & the SD card.  I'm taking that as a sign.     I need to order it this morning so it will arrive in time for the trip.  The only thing that would have made yesterday better is if my wait list had come through.
> 
> Can someone tell me how the internet service works in the Villas?  I'm bringing my netbook with me this time & have not done that before.  Do you just plug in the ethernet wire they provide & then search for a signal or is there more to it than that?  At home I connect wireless.   Thanks for any info groupies!



I want to know about that HD camcorder.  That was great that it worked out so well for you!
Yup, just plug in the (provided) ethernet wire and off you go!



MiaSRN62 said:


> *Love you rainbow geyser photo in post 87 Granny !!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *I'll share a Villa pic of mine............*



I don't mean to be a downer, but that is what I saw in our Beloved lobby when we came home.  And the tree was already down at the lodge.  Last Jan stay for us!!


ransom said:


> Good morning, Groupies!
> 
> It looks like I forgot to post the date for our next trip home so it could be included on Muushka's list.
> 
> We'll be at VWL from October 11th through the 24th this year.  This will be our first time going in October, and we're looking forward to MNSSHP and Food & Wine!



Gotcha!  That is some great stuff to look forward to!


----------



## ransom

Muushka said:


> I don't mean to be a downer, but that is what I saw in our Beloved lobby when we came home.  And the tree was already down at the lodge.  Last Jan stay for us!!



I completely understand that!  This stay will probably be our last non-December one for a while.  We just love the way VWL & WL (and WDW in general) look when they're all dressed up for Christmas!  So we plan to go back to December stays beginning in 2010.

Oh, and -- Thank you for adding us to the list.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Oh my gosh! We visited the Lodge on January 1st and DH would have been devastated if the Christmas decorations weren't there.  That's all he talked about on the way to the lodge!

We can't book yet, but our '09 trip to VWL will be December 12th to 16th.  Because it starts on a Saturday, I'm undecided to go with a studio or 1 bedroom.  Are there 1 bedroom VWL groupies here?  We've only been in studios here, but in dedicated 2 bedrooms when we've had family with us.

Bobbi


----------



## DVC Jen

I am so envious of everyone who gets to go around the holidays.  We have always wanted to go that time of year.....  someday.


----------



## tea pot

Granny said:


> Oh man...a Will Ferrell SNL reference!  MORE COW BELL!!!



Granny Looks like you and Dory are the SNL fans.  



horselover said:


> WOO HOO!!!!!
> 
> Called this morning at 9:00 & got right through.  I'm booked at VWL in a 1 BR for 12/5-9.  Wish it could have been longer, but we don't want to pull the kids out of school for more than 3 days.
> 
> Christmas at the Lodge!        Oh yeah, oh yeah!
> 
> So who else will be joining me?



  *ME TOO.... ME TOO..  *  
Called yesterday... thanks to everyone ... that pixies dust works 
*Dec 5-11 /1 BR / VWL.. Going Home for Christmas  *Can you add us to the list Muushka? That's going to be one great Groupie Week  



gatordoc said:


> Howdy y'all!
> 
> I'm a new VWL owner, and my first trip home will be in a 1BR from 11/29 - 12/4.
> 
> Can't wait!



*Welcome *you'll love it here. This is a great Moose Loving Bunch


----------



## Granny

DVCJen said:
			
		

> Love everyones photos. I have some from our June 07 stay here - http://jenniferd.smugmug.com/gallery...68737443_bLTbv



Jen...these really are some wonderful photos!   

I look forward to "borrowing" them often!


----------



## tea pot

Granny said:


> Eliza...thanks for the trivia.  I love the spring in the lobby and the appearance that it feeds the pool like a mountain lake.
> 
> Do we have any geyser pictures?  How about one with a lovely magical rainbow in it?



WOW *Granny* Thanks.... I just love it ....truly magical

*DVCJen* Love your photos  Thanks so much for sharing

*Muushka*  Hope you and Mr Muushka and having a wonderful time in the World


A little more Help with that New Year Resolution


----------



## Inkmahm

Thanks for adding me to the vacation dates list!
It's been a particulary bad day or so at work so coming here at lunch to see pictures of the lodge makes me feel a bit better.  Thanks, everyone!


----------



## mickeymorse

DiznyDi said:


> WOW *mickeymorse* only 17 days.... I can feel the anticipation and excitement building



Nah....................Not in the least!!     



DisneyNutzy said:


> Mickeymorse - We'll be in the world at the same time. I get in on the 20th and leave on the 26th. No lodge for me. Split stay at All Star and Animal Kingdom Lodge. I'll be at the Wide World of Sports with my softball team most of the time. I'll have a few of your fellow Canadians with me on our team. I'm hoping to get over to the lodge but the better we play the more time we will spend at the field. If I don't make it over at least we will have our first trip home in February. Have a great trip!



Our first 2 nites are at POP. I was good with that at first, since we are saving a bunch of pts for the summer trip, but now I'm feeling some angst at not getting to go straight to the Lodge.  
Good Luck with the softball team and let us know how it goes.



DVC Jen said:


> I am so envious of everyone who gets to go around the holidays.  We have always wanted to go that time of year.....  someday.



I hear you on that one Jen. Hopefully someday comes soon. 

Great pics by the way. Loved them all.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I don't mean to be a downer, but that is what I saw in our Beloved lobby when we came home. And the tree was already down at the lodge. Last Jan stay for us!!



*Oh Muushka....honestly didn't realize they took the trees down that quickly ? Is this new ?  Could have sworn they stayed up at least until the first week of Jan ? 

Maria*


----------



## DisneyNutzy

mickeymorse said:


> Our first 2 nites are at POP. I was good with that at first, since we are saving a bunch of pts for the summer trip, but now I'm feeling some angst at not getting to go straight to the Lodge.
> Good Luck with the softball team and let us know how it goes.



I wanted Pop for the first few nights but our travel agent couldn't get the entire group in there so she bumped me and a few of the other guys to All Star. Great customer service..lol..I am doing all the work with her and she bumps the coach from his request. I can't complain since our sponsor is paying for those nights. My wife is coming in for the weekend when I move to AKL. We had booked at Beach Club for 2 nights but I realized I would have had to move again for Sunday night and 3 moves in one trip was too much. Beach Club didn't have the AP rate available for Sunday so I switched to AKL for 3 nights for less (144 a night) then it was costing for 2 nights at the Beach Club. 

I will have my laptop so if we get eliminated early I will advise.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Muushka.....

Can you please add me for our 2009 trips so far :

Feb 5-11 @ SSR (2/5) and POP (2/6--2/11)

May 5-10 @ VB (5/5 -- 5/8) and VWL (5/8 --5/10)*


----------



## DVC Jen

Granny said:


> Jen...these really are some wonderful photos!
> 
> I look forward to "borrowing" them often!



If you ask I would be more than happy to email one or two of them to you.  I have them protected on the smugmug site - might be a bit difficult for you to "borrow" them from there.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*DVC Jen....your photos are awesome......*


----------



## blossomz

Hi Everyone!!  A great big Moosie Welcome to all of our new groupies!  

Muushka..sounds like you are enjoying our home.  I am still having withdrawal!

We went back to school Monday-after almost 2 weeks off.  That was tough..especially after that beautiful Florida weather and a trip home!

Today we are expecting ice!  Whoopee!

LOVE all of the photos!  Keep em coming!


----------



## Muushka

bobbiwoz said:


> Oh my gosh! We visited the Lodge on January 1st and DH would have been devastated if the Christmas decorations weren't there.  That's all he talked about on the way to the lodge!
> 
> We can't book yet, but our '09 trip to VWL will be December 12th to 16th.  Because it starts on a Saturday, I'm undecided to go with a studio or 1 bedroom.  Are there 1 bedroom VWL groupies here?  We've only been in studios here, but in dedicated 2 bedrooms when we've had family with us.
> 
> Bobbi


They took it down Saturday, the 3rd.  Can you believe that?  I would have hauled my butt over here from BCV to be sure to see it had I known.  I was here Jan 10 in 2001 and it was still up.  Oy!

Did you say any 1 BR VWL Groupies??  As we speak!  That is all I can get Mr Muush into when we stay here!

Will you post if you get your dates, otherwise, consider yourself added!


tea pot said:


> Granny Looks like you and Dory are the SNL fans.
> 
> 
> 
> *ME TOO.... ME TOO..  *
> Called yesterday... thanks to everyone ... that pixies dust works
> *Dec 5-11 /1 BR / VWL.. Going Home for Christmas  *Can you add us to the list Muushka? That's going to be one great Groupie Week
> 
> 
> 
> *Welcome *you'll love it here. This is a great Moose Loving Bunch



TP!  You were easy, same as me!!  



Inkmahm said:


> Thanks for adding me to the vacation dates list!
> It's been a particulary bad day or so at work so coming here at lunch to see pictures of the lodge makes me feel a bit better.  Thanks, everyone!



It was my pleasure.  I hope your week gets better.  
The rocking chairs here at the VWL Groupie are sure comforting, aren't they!



MiaSRN62 said:


> *Oh Muushka....honestly didn't realize they took the trees down that quickly ? Is this new ?  Could have sworn they stayed up at least until the first week of Jan ?
> 
> Maria*



We keep learning, don't we!  Yeah, they still have them up at Beach Club and Dixie Landings, but not at VWL.  What did they smoke when they came up with that schedule??



MiaSRN62 said:


> *Muushka.....
> 
> Can you please add me for our 2009 trips so far :
> 
> Feb 5-11 @ SSR (2/5) and POP (2/6--2/11)
> 
> May 5-10 @ VB (5/5 -- 5/8) and VWL (5/8 --5/10)*



Check me, I think I may have gotten confused!


----------



## gatordoc

Thanks to everyone for the warm welcomes!  Just wondering though - is there some reason I don't rate being added to the trip list on the first page  

Just to recap from my original post - will be there 11/29 - 12/4


----------



## Muushka

gatordoc said:


> Thanks to everyone for the warm welcomes!  Just wondering though - is there some reason I don't rate being added to the trip list on the first page
> 
> Just to recap from my original post - will be there 11/29 - 12/4



It is called the keeper of vacations is on one!  And not on the ball yet!!  
But yours is there now, and it is very special!


----------



## gatordoc

Muushka said:


> It is called the keeper of vacations is on one!  And not on the ball yet!!
> But yours is there now, and it is very special!



Thanks!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Finally I am all caught up from being away and DD is off the computer for once so I was able to catch up on all I missed.    Just want to thank everyone again for the good thoughts and prayers that worked to let my sister bring her daughter up to my parents for Christmas.  We had a really nice time.  My niece and DD are both only children and have never had the joy of spending Christmas morning with a brother or sister.  So we let them share a room so they could wake up together and they were awake at 4:30 in the morning!  It was a great Christmas and trip home.
Muushka - sorry I didn't get to talk to you before you left.  Hope you are having a great trip!!!!
Blossomz - Glad you had a great time and thanks for the pictures.  Sure would like to see the castle like that someday.
Eliza - Thanks for starting the new thread!
Welcome to all the new groupies!  We sure have gotten alot of new groupies lately.  It's great to have all of you!
Thanks to everyone who has contributed such nice pictures!  
Okay now that I am caught up I hope I can keep caught up!  At least for the next three weeks till we head south!


----------



## 50 years Too!

bobbiwoz said:


> Oh my gosh! We visited the Lodge on January 1st and DH would have been devastated if the Christmas decorations weren't there.  That's all he talked about on the way to the lodge!
> 
> We can't book yet, but our '09 trip to VWL will be December 12th to 16th.  Because it starts on a Saturday, I'm undecided to go with a studio or 1 bedroom.  Are there 1 bedroom VWL groupies here?  We've only been in studios here, but in dedicated 2 bedrooms when we've had family with us.
> 
> Bobbi



Love, love, love my onebedroom villa for the two of us.  
If you have the points, I say go for it.
The extra room in the bathroom area is well worth it!

Welcome Gator!

*Deb*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hi Groupies!    Wow - the new thread is growing fast!!!!!  

I have a question about a 1 bedroom reservation.  I have one booked for next Nov and got to thinking about how there are dedicated and lock-off one bedrooms at the Villas.  Is there some way it is indicated on the reservation what you have?  I didn't ask for anything specific when I reserved.


----------



## jimmytammy

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi Groupies!    Wow - the new thread is growing fast!!!!!
> 
> I have a question about a 1 bedroom reservation.  I have one booked for next Nov and got to thinking about how there are dedicated and lock-off one bedrooms at the Villas.  Is there some way it is indicated on the reservation what you have?  I didn't ask for anything specific when I reserved.



I think the best thing to do is ask for a dedicated as you are checking in.  To put in on the ressie, since it isnt a priority, doesnt seem to have much affect.  At least that has been my experience.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*You've got my dates right Muushka !  Thank You !!!*


----------



## horselover

bobbiwoz said:


> We can't book yet, but our '09 trip to VWL will be December 12th to 16th.  Because it starts on a Saturday, I'm undecided to go with a studio or 1 bedroom.  Are there 1 bedroom VWL groupies here?  We've only been in studios here, but in dedicated 2 bedrooms when we've had family with us.
> 
> Bobbi



Me, me!!    

We'll be in a 1 BR in 10 more days!!!      I also booked a 1 BR for Dec.  This next trip will only be my 2nd DVC trip so I don't have too much to compare it too.  DH & I stayed in a studio at OKW during F&W.  It was fine, but I don't think it would work if we had the kiddos with us.  The next trip will be the true test as there will be 4 of us in a 1 BR.  I'm sure it will be fine for our needs.  I'm also bringing a twin aerobed with me so I don't have to listen to "his feet are on my side!".     I'll let you know how it all works out.  Good luck with your ressie.


----------



## eliza61

Happy Rainy Wednesday Groupies.
*Bobbiwoz*  We are dedicated 1 bedroomers mainly because Sid & Rizzo are both over 6ft tall and "The old guy" and I pretty much live on the road to Heftdomville so we need the space.

Welcome *Gatordoc*!  We're a fun loving bunch, the more the merrier!!

*Horselover: * I'm so jealous!!  Have a great trip.  You've got to be tired of the snow, seems like the New England got hammered.

Hey guys, does any one know what the Resort Reservation Availabity thread is for?


----------



## cheer4bison

It's nearly noon and I'm getting hungry.  Instead of eating the ham sandwich I brought from home, I'd really rather get a yummy salad from here...






Anyone care to join me?

If only virtual snacking were possible...


----------



## spiceycat

eliza61 said:


> Hey guys, does any one know what the Resort Reservation Availabity thread is for?



so Disers can know what is not available.

won't stop me from trying - but hey when someone comes back and complaints that there time was not available - they should look first.


----------



## Anal Annie

DVC Jen said:


> Thanks   That was taken up by the concierge lounge.  I took it the day we were flag family.  We were told by Stan   to help ourselves to breakfast when we were done with the flags.  We spent a little while there - taking pictures and just relaxing.



Thanks....hummm....does that mean if we're not the flag family (however THAT works ) or staying in concierge (never gonna happen) that this general area would be off limits for us to look for it???


----------



## DVC Jen

Anal Annie said:


> Thanks....hummm....does that mean if we're not the flag family (however THAT works ) or staying in concierge (never gonna happen) that this general area would be off limits for us to look for it???



I think so. 

It is really pretty easy to be flag family.

When you check into the lodge ask about it.  My head is really fuzzy right now and my brain is not thinking right but the area of the front desk (someone help me out here please.  ) closest to the mercantile has the book to sign up for a day.  If one of the mornings of your stay is not yet claimed - it can be yours.

So - it is best to request it when you check in .  We have done it several times it is a great experience.


----------



## tea pot

Happy Wednesday Groupies     Snow and Ice here 



bobbiwoz said:


> Are there 1 bedroom VWL groupies here?  We've only been in studios here, but in dedicated 2 bedrooms when we've had family with us.
> Bobbi





50 years Too! said:


> Love, love, love my onebedroom villa for the two of us.
> If you have the points, I say go for it.
> The extra room in the bathroom area is well worth it!
> *Deb*





eliza61 said:


> Happy Rainy Wednesday Groupies.
> *Bobbiwoz*  We are dedicated 1 bedroomers mainly because Sid & Rizzo are both over 6ft tall and "The old guy" and I pretty much live on the road to Heftdomville so we need the space.
> Hey guys, does any one know what the Resort Reservation Availabity thread is for?




Another One Bedroom Lover Here    especially DH AKA the "BIG Guy" We love the King Bed and the extra large bath room not to mention the soaking tub.    We book 1BR when we can.    In 09 we will be staying in a Studio in May at the BCV because we need to save points for another Long weekend family stay in a 2 BR with DD's but we did book a 1 BR for Dec 09, 

The Resort Reservation Availabity Thread.....   I've used it to get an idea of what may be available esp during busy times to help decide when to plan or to have an alternitive resort in mind... Of course I would still confirm any info with MS


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> I think the best thing to do is ask for a dedicated as you are checking in.  To put in on the ressie, since it isnt a priority, doesnt seem to have much affect.  At least that has been my experience.


Thanks!  I had started thinking that maybe there was a different booking category like 2-bedroom dedicated and lock-off.  But now that I think about it that wouldn't need to be since the accommodations are the same in the 1 bedrooms - just a little different room layout.  I'll ask at check-in.


----------



## horselover

cheer4bison said:


> It's nearly noon and I'm getting hungry.  Instead of eating the ham sandwich I brought from home, I'd really rather get a yummy salad from here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone care to join me?
> 
> If only virtual snacking were possible...



I'd be happy to join you, but not for a salad.  I'll take a cupcake please!




tea pot said:


> Happy Wednesday Groupies
> Snow and Ice here



Same here which would make sense since we're in the same state!  I saw on the trip list you'll be arriving at VWL on the same day as us in Dec.  Wouldn't it be funny if we were on the same flight!


----------



## tea pot

*Hey horselover  
*that would be fun.... do you usually fly out of Logan?
but sadly this trip we'll be flying from NYC.
I was looking at the list too.. there is about 5 of us at our beloved lodge that week. It looks like a great time for a groupie meet


----------



## gatordoc

You can include me as a 1-BR guy, even though I am generally a solo traveler.  Having tried out studios and 1-BRs at several resorts before buying in, I just fell in love with the extra space, the jacuzzi, etc.


----------



## horselover

tea pot said:


> *Hey horselover
> *that would be fun.... do you usually fly out of Logan?
> but sadly this trip we'll be flying from NYC.
> I was looking at the list too.. there is about 5 of us at our beloved lodge that week. It looks like a great time for a groupie meet




Too bad.  We fly out of either Logan or Providence, which every is cheaper.  I prefer Providence since it's easier to get to & park at, but lately Logan flights have been cheaper.  We'll still need to do a mini meet if possible.  Too many groupies there at the same time to not take advantage of it.  

DVC Jen - thanks for the heads up about the Flag Family book.  I didn't know there was a book.  I thought you just asked at check-in, which I forgot to do during our last trip.     I'll definitely be looking for it this time.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that Wed. will be available as it will be the last chance I'll have to see Ranger Stan.


----------



## bzzelady

cheer4bison said:


> If only virtual snacking were possible...



Being that I just started my South Beach committment for New Years, virtual snacking is right up my alley


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> Too bad.  We fly out of either Logan or Providence, which every is cheaper.  I prefer Providence since it's easier to get to & park at, but lately Logan flights have been cheaper.  We'll still need to do a mini meet if possible.  Too many groupies there at the same time to not take advantage of it.
> 
> DVC Jen - thanks for the heads up about the Flag Family book.  I didn't know there was a book.  I thought you just asked at check-in, which I forgot to do during our last trip.     I'll definitely be looking for it this time.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that Wed. will be available as it will be the last chance I'll have to see Ranger Stan.



Providence!  I named one of my favorite cats after that airport!  Theodore Frances!!  
I called him Teddy Boo Kitty! 

Yup, with a lot of us there, it would be great to have a meet!

We did Islands of Adventure yesterday and Universal today.  
I thought the parks would be empty.  I was wrong!

Today for lunch and dinner I had leftovers.  We went to Dixie Landings for dinner the night before and I had gotten a pasta dish with everything, and I mean everything, in it.  It was to die for.  Big shrimp, vegetables, proscutto, you name it, it went in.  My new favorite.  And it lasts 3 meals!

Tonight we went over to CR to check out BLT.  Beautiful.

We checked on being flag family (once again) and they were booked up already (once again!)  They were booked until the 11th and we checked in on the 5th.  So don't count on getting picked, we have never done it yet.  Maybe we can talk JT into booking us all on one in Dec 09!


----------



## DiznyDi

Hey Groupies, where's Dixie Landings?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DiznyDi said:


> Hey Groupies, where's Dixie Landings?



I've stayed there!!!!!  AFAIK they are now calling it Port Orleans Riverside.     I think there may have been a flashback happening.....


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks Kathy!
We're looking for some new places to try. Could this possibly be Boatwrights?


----------



## tea pot

Muushka said:


> We checked on being flag family (once again) and they were booked up already (once again!)  They were booked until the 11th and we checked in on the 5th.  So don't count on getting picked, we have never done it yet.  *Maybe we can talk JT into booking us all on one in Dec 09!*



Wow Muushka what a great idea!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DiznyDi said:


> Thanks Kathy!
> We're looking for some new places to try. Could this possibly be Boatwrights?



That would be my guess.  Muushka will have to confirm though.  It does sound delicious!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> We did Islands of Adventure yesterday and Universal today.
> I thought the parks would be empty. I was wrong!
> 
> Today for lunch and dinner I had leftovers. We went to Dixie Landings for dinner the night before and I had gotten a pasta dish with everything, and I mean everything, in it. It was to die for. Big shrimp, vegetables, proscutto, you name it, it went in. My new favorite. And it lasts 3 meals!
> 
> Tonight we went over to CR to check out BLT. Beautiful.


*Really ?  The parks are still busy ?  Are there any slower times any more ?   Tried to add on a cash night (Feb 5) last week.  Absolutely no availability for cash rooms.  I was so suprised.  President's Week isn't until the following week.   

I haven't eaten at Boatwrights in many years.  The pasta dish sounded YUM !  I'll have to make reservations again there soon.  

I can't wait to see BLT.....we'll be there in 29 days.....I am dreaming of it after waking up this morning to ice everywhere.......ugghhhh

Kepp having fun Muushka..............*


----------



## bzzelady

Boatwrights is good...try the sweet potato pancakes


----------



## jimmytammy

bobbiwoz said:


> Oh my gosh! We visited the Lodge on January 1st and DH would have been devastated if the Christmas decorations weren't there.  That's all he talked about on the way to the lodge!
> 
> We can't book yet, but our '09 trip to VWL will be December 12th to 16th.  Because it starts on a Saturday, I'm undecided to go with a studio or 1 bedroom.  Are there 1 bedroom VWL groupies here?  We've only been in studios here, but in dedicated 2 bedrooms when we've had family with us.
> 
> Bobbi



 Love love love the 1 beds.  We bought a 4th contract, figuring out pts so we could stay in a 1 bed each trip.  Kids are teens now, a boy and a girl, and sharing a bed went out yrs ago.  The privacy is much more, the bath is great, the washer and dryer allows for a lot less clothes to have to make the trip.

Yes, we are 1 bedroom snobs er. 1 bedroom groupies


----------



## jimmytammy

I got an idea from cheer4bison on her salad.  It reminded me of a great veggie salad that we had at RF last trip.  So good, that I cant wait to get it again!  So that was something new this trip.  We also went to Hoop De Doo for the 1st time, with a WL CM friend.  You meet so many nice people around that Lodge.  Tried Spoodles 1st time.  Definitely will go again.  And Kona Cafe 1st time.  Another definite go back too.  (this all seems to revolve around food )

So, what have you done on a recent trip that you had never done before?  It can be anything.  And would you do it again or not?


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> So, what have you done on a recent trip that you had never done before?  It can be anything.  And would you do it again or not?



Great question JT!  Love, love, love Kona Cafe BTW!

Lets see on our last trip what we did different was:

1.  Stayed at a DVC property for the 1st time - will definitely do that again!  
2.  Ate at Raglan Road - disappointing, won't do that again.
3.  Went to F&W for the 1st time - will definitely do that again!
4.  Went without the kids for the 1st time - will definitely do that again!
5.  Went for a short 4 day trip - too short, but any trip is better than no trip so will probably do again.

I'll let you know what else I do for a 1st after the next trip in 9 days!!!  Woo hoo doing the single digit dance!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> So, what have you done on a recent trip that you had never done before? It can be anything. And would you do it again or not?



*This is really forcing my brain to work this early in the morning JT   

Our last trip to WDW was Aug 2008 (one coming up in 29 days !).  But we also tried Spoodles for the first time and enjoyed it.  We also did TSM attraction for the first time at Hollywood Studios.  Would do it again with a FP or a 30 min or less wait.  
Ok....this is gonna sound weird.  But with over 30 trips to WDW in my lifetime, I had never done the Teacup ride in the MK and I did it for the very first time this past Aug.  Didn't make me dizzy at all (I had avoided it for years thinking it would make me ill).  I'd do it again in a heartbeat.  My daughter and I were just giggling during the whole ride........ *


----------



## Granny

JT...I like the idea of asking what new experiences we've tried and rating them.  

Two trips ago we did the Illuminations Cruise.  It is very much worth it, and through the DIS we were able to share the cost with another great family.  

Last trip we stayed at BCV for the first time.   Very nice resort but we probably won't go back soon.  

As I think about our recent trips, it occurs to me that we really haven't tried as many new things as I'd like.  I'd like to do a tour or two but it always seems like our days are full.  Probably because we don't get out of the villas until about 11:00 a.m. each day!


----------



## eliza61

Great Idea JT,

My last trip was a "girlfriend" so we did the Sunrise Awakening spa session at the Mandarian spa in the Dolphin. 
Pros:  *Heavenly.*  You get a citrus body scrub, a 50 minute massage and a complete facial.  You also get complete use of the facilities.  After the body scrub, you can chill in the suana or sit in the common area and enjoy tea, water, juice with some light finger food.
*No hard sell*  When you check out, they will show you all the products used in your treatment (nicely arranged in a decorative basket).  Girls politely ask if you are interested in any of them.  If you say no, basket is magically whisked away.

Cons:
*Pricey*:  Even with the dvc discount (10%) it's about $200 bucks pp.
*Time consuming*  It's definitely a 3 1/2 hour deal.  Now most of you guys know I'm not a stable mabel on a good day.  Knowing Epcot was right out side the door and I couldn't get to it, made me feel like a character on the TV show "Prison break" a few more minutes and I would have been tying towels together in an attempt to go over the wall.

I wouldn't do the sunrise treatment because it was simply too long for me but the service was excellent.  I would do maybe 1 treatment at a time

We plan on trying the segway tour this time and I'd also like to try the Disney event Photography package, get a really nice professional picture of the family taken.


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> Thanks Kathy!
> We're looking for some new places to try. Could this possibly be Boatwrights?



Oooh, no, sorry.  My brain could not think of the name of the counter-service place, Riverside Mill or something like that.  But it costs $10 take out, lasts 3 meals and tastes like heaven!

We did eat at Boatwrights (have not done that for many years).  I had the filet and Mr Muush had the fried chicken with waffle (for Food Network, Alton Brown fans, he highly recommends this combo).  Both were very good.



jimmytammy said:


> I got an idea from cheer4bison on her salad.  It reminded me of a great veggie salad that we had at RF last trip.  So good, that I cant wait to get it again!  So that was something new this trip.  We also went to Hoop De Doo for the 1st time, with a WL CM friend.  You meet so many nice people around that Lodge.  Tried Spoodles 1st time.  Definitely will go again.  And Kona Cafe 1st time.  Another definite go back too.  (this all seems to revolve around food )
> 
> So, what have you done on a recent trip that you had never done before?  It can be anything.  And would you do it again or not?



Well this trip we decided to leave after work on Fri and drive till we get tired.  Guess what, no room at any inn!  Bowl games. We didn't stop until St Augustine at 1:30!  Then accepted their only room left, a smoking room (a first for us, we took it).  Room was gross!  Stayed in it because we were too tired to make them fix the mess! (First for me!) I rate this experience -5

On the bright side, we finally got to ride the new Spaceship Earth (the refurbed one).  We enjoyed that!
I rate this one a 4!

Maria, I tried to add on a day on Fri night, but there is not 1 DVC room available at any resort.  
As far as the parks, the last time we went into a Disney park was Sunday, and I figured by Sunday night the parks would start to empty.  Nope, they stayed!

Eliza, I have never heard of the Disney event Photography package, must investigate!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Hello fellow Groupies!! Another newbie question....where is the laundry room on the villas side?


----------



## DVC Jen

BWV Dreamin said:


> Hello fellow Groupies!! Another newbie question....where is the laundry room on the villas side?



When you get OFF the elevators - turn right immediately go down the hall about halfway and it will be on your right.

If you are facing the elevator - turn left.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey JT!  We tried the Luau for the first time last trip.  It was fun but I wouldn't do it again.  Just not the kind of thing I need to do more than once.   The best thing about it was doing it with my DD, aunt and MIL.  And of course our other first from our last trip was seeing DD and her orchestra play in MK.  That is something I will always treasure and wish we could do again.  I watched the recording of it again over Christmas and was all weepy!


----------



## horselover

eliza61 said:


> Now most of you guys know I'm not a stable mabel on a good day.  Knowing Epcot was right out side the door and I couldn't get to it, made me feel like a character on the TV show "Prison break" a few more minutes and I would have been tying towels together in an attempt to go over the wall.



   

Thanks for that visual Eliza!   

I forgot on the next trip I booked a spa treatment at GF.  That will be a 1st.  I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

jimmytammy said:


> So, what have you done on a recent trip that you had never done before?  It can be anything.  And would you do it again or not?



We finally tried the Chip and Dale campfire sing along at Fort Wilderness on our last trip. We loved it and will definitely do it again.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

How about what *will *you do that you haven't done before? We are doing the Fort Wilderness Adventure Segway Tour.....never ,ever have ridden a segway!


----------



## horselover

DisneyNutzy said:


> We finally tried the Chip and Dale campfire sing along at Fort Wilderness on our last trip. We loved it and will definitely do it again.



Is this a year round thing?  That might be a fun thing to do some night for the next trip.


----------



## bobbiwoz

horselover said:


> Is this a year round thing?  That might be a fun thing to do some night for the next trip.



It used to be.  There may have been changes, so check before you go.

I did the Ft. Wildnerness Segway tour in June, and it was great!

Bobbi


----------



## bobbiwoz

horselover said:


> Is this a year round thing?  That might be a fun thing to do some night for the next trip.



It used to be.  There may have been changes, so check before you go.

I did the Ft. Wildnerness Segway tour in June, and it was great!

I did meet Ranger Stan last week, actually a week ago today!

What we will do that we haven't before, is stay at VWL in a one bedroom next December!  Well, I'm going to call next week to book it!  We've only been in studios and 2 bedrooms there.

Bobbi


----------



## mickeymorse

jimmytammy said:


> We also went to Hoop De Doo for the 1st time. We are going on the 25th for our 1st time. Tried Spoodles 1st time.  Tried it our last trip. Will do it again sometime.
> 
> So, what have you done on a recent trip that you had never done before?  It can be anything.  And would you do it again or not?




Believe it or not, this will be my 1st stay at WL. Just did the site seeing before. Also, I am planning on trying the MK railroad this trip for the 1st time. If its up to me, I would not eat at Sci-Fi again. Food was not very good and the atmosphere got old real quick. For me anyway.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

horselover said:


> Is this a year round thing?  That might be a fun thing to do some night for the next trip.


 I believe it is year round weather permitting. They post the movie schedule at the beginning of every month on the camping board. Here is a link for January http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2044642

The kids loved making smores, the sing along and watching a movie outdoors on the big screen. When it was over we watched the Water Pageant from the Fort Wilderness beach. It was a nice relaxing change of pace.


----------



## DiznyDi

jimmytammy said:


> So, what have you done on a recent trip that you had never done before?  It can be anything.  And would you do it again or not?



Dear husband and I have been sitting here mulling this over. Here's what we've come up with:
We enjoyed meeting 'John' and 'Luke' among other Belgians at the stables at Fort Wilderness and saw the museum, but probably won't do that again.

Getting a haircut on Mainstreet was fun, but was a pricey mediocre haircut that wasted alot of time, so probably won't do that again either. :

We walked from SSR to Old Key West and definitely won't do that again!

We ate at the Rainforest Cafe and aren't interested in doing that again, either.

After all we'd read, we had eager anticipation to go to Min and Bill's. The pretzel had to be at least a day old and the 'famous' milkshake was nothing more than a Wendy's frosty....a real disappointment. 

We _were_ fortunate enough to be the parade Grand Marshall's for the afternoon parade in Magic Kingdom. Not only did we get to be driven around, but we all received 'ears', a photo and a certificate to commemorate the event.  Given the opportunity, we would gladly do this again!

And something that is probably overlooked but we try to experience is the lowering of the flag on Mainstreet at the Magic Kingdom. I get very emotional seeing the colors lowered and carried off by military personnel, either current or retired, visiting the park that day.  Of course, the fact that our son is currently stationed in Iraq could have something to do with the tears.

Chip and Dale's Campfire sounds fun! I might consider this for our May trip.

Di


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

mickeymorse said:


> Believe it or not, this will be my 1st stay at WL. Just did the site seeing before. Also, I am planning on trying the MK railroad this trip for the 1st time. If its up to me, I would not eat at Sci-Fi again. Food was not very good and the atmosphere got old real quick. For me anyway.



 Oh this is our all time favorite restaurant!  Sorry your experience wasn't as good as ours.
The thing we are doing new this time is the rope drop at MK.  We wanted to do it in May but were unable to because of DD's orchestra playing.  I just hope I don't get too emotional and embarass (sp?) my family too much!
We will also be staying in a 1 BR for the first time.


----------



## twokats

I have been reading these posts for quite a while and decided it was time to add our love for WL.  We have had two vacations in WL and on the second visit in '04 we joined DVC.  Our home resort is SSR, but we have not stayed there.  In '07 we came home to VWL to a great 1 br on the 5th floor.  We were facing bay lake, but we were in the corner where the balconies were enclosed.  It was still a great room.  

We will be going back to WDW in May for a 15 day vacation which will also include a cruise to celebrate our 25th wedding anniversary.

We will be at AKV concierge on May 23, sail on the Disney Wonder May 24-28 and return to VWL on May 28 until June 6.  We are having to settle for a studio this trip, but I think we will still enjoy it.


----------



## eliza61

Welcome Twokats,
Our "official, very good at it"   greeting groupie (Muushka) is currently, as we speak enjoying WDW, so as she says "Pull up a rocking chair and grab a moose".
We're a fun bunch here.  Wow 15 days, that's a great way to celebrate a wedding anniversary.  Congrats.

Oh, we do have 1 unoffical requirement.  We're picture junkies, so take loads of pics.


----------



## Happydinks

jimmytammy said:


> So, what have you done on a recent trip that you had never done before?  It can be anything.  And would you do it again or not?



Good morning Groupies!

Welcome twokats! 

When we went to the world for Christmas in 2007 we did a behind the scenes Holiday tour.  It was about 3 hours long and went into all the parks.  It was okay - but not great.  Based on the cost - even with the discount - wouldn't do it again.  Bob did the full day behind the scenes several years ago - and STILL talks about it - totally enthralled with seeing the workings of WDW.

We ate at Tutto Italia in October - and really loved it!

TGIF everyone!


----------



## cheer4bison

jimmytammy said:


> So, what have you done on a recent trip that you had never done before?  It can be anything.  And would you do it again or not?



We booked a Wishes cruise for the first time ever this past trip (Dec. 10-14) and it was AMAZING!  The ten of us went to the dock right behind VWL, loaded onto a pontoon-style boat with nice comfy seats, bundled up in blankets provided by Amy (the excellent cast member who captained our boat), and parked right out on the water in front of the Magic Kingdom.  We got to see the castle lit up with its stunning Christmas lights and the holiday wishes fireworks spectacular seemed liked it was going off just a tiny distance away.  We were so close we could even see Tinkerbell fly from the castle at the beginning of the show. The music accompanying the fireworks display was playing out the speaker of our boat so we could HEAR the whole thing.

On a special personal aside, I have to mention that my parents went out of their way to make the cruise even more memorable.  Just as the fireworks were concluding they pulled out a little jewelry box each for my sister and me.  Months ago, when we booked the fireworks cruise, they decided to go into a local jeweler back in PA and have special Mickey birthstone rings designed for us so that we will always remember the wonderful family trips we have shared at WDW over the years.     It was such a sweet idea.  It made an already spectacular cruise even more memorable.


----------



## eliza61

For all new groupies, I have 2 demon children affecitionately known here as Sid and Rizzo.  From time to time they do some thing that makes me wonder why more species don't eat their young and in an effort not to commit murder, I post them here so my fellow groupies can talk me down off the ledge.

Last night was one such time.....

Setting:  A normal everyday, household some where in South Jersey around 5:30 pm Thursday.

Sid:   Mom, I have the opportunity to get some extra credit in my world history class.
Eliza (aka Mom):  Wonderful Sid, (very proud oF brillant child for showing some initative).  What do you have to do?
Sid:  I have to give a short biography in costume on the Greek God Apollo for our living Greek history exhibit.
Eliza(Aka mom):  Ooh, that sounds like fun, when do you have to do this?
Sid:  Tonight at 7:15pm
Eliza:  *WHAT!!!* (now sure that child is the devil)
Sid:   I have to say it tonight at the school exhibition fair
Eliza: (now shrieking hysterically) Sid you want me to make an anciet Greek costume and help you practice a speech in 1 hour.
Sid: (Looking at mom like she is crazy just because steam is coming out of her nose)  Yeah, whats wrong with that?
Eliza:  @#&$!!!

7:10 pm  Driving like Jeff Gordan on steriods throughout south Jersey streets, taking corners on 2 wheels to make sure demon child is on time.
While said demon child is dressed in my only set of 500 count Egyptian cotton sheets that I was saving for my death shroud.

Sid:  Mom, I think I left the indexs card with my speech at home.
Eliza:  MAKE SOME THING UP!!  
Eliza: spotting Mr. Krill, the social studies teacher across the library:  _I wonder how much time I would get if I leap across the library and beat this man to deat with an encyclopedia?_

9:00 pm
Sid :  Mom, that was fun!!

He makes me appreciate the lodge, every day!  have a great weekend.


----------



## twokats

Thanks.
eliza61: I do take a lot of pictures myself.  Right now all my pictures are from the 2004 trip and before.  I had a computer crash the first of 2008 and lost all my 2007 pictures.  That was a hard pill to swallow.

We (dh, dd and me) went on the behind the scenes magic back in '04 and we loved it.  It was a long day and quite pricey, but we had a blast and enjoyed seeing all the things that make Disney work.


----------



## tea pot

*JimmyTammy *
Each trip we try a new resturant and/or a ride or a show that we have not done before or have not done in a long time. 
 On our last trip we ate for the first time at Ohana... the view was beautiful.. watching the kids esp trying sweep a coconut around the resturant was fun ...and the food was good... I would like to go back with a group. 
 New things we would try.... To be a Flag Family (never even knew about it till reading this thread), rent bikes at the Lodge, ..Chip and Dale Campfire and I have to say the Wishes cruise sounds like a wonderful thing to do for special occasion *(cheer4bison what a sweet Mom you **have)*


----------



## tea pot

eliza61 said:


> For all new groupies, I have 2 demon children affecitionately known here as Sid and Rizzo.  From time to time they do some thing that makes me wonder why more species don't eat their young and in an effort not to commit murder, I post them here so my fellow groupies can talk me down off the ledge.
> 
> Last night was one such time.....
> 
> Setting:  A normal everyday, household some where in South Jersey around 5:30 pm Thursday.
> 
> Sid:   Mom, I have the opportunity to get some extra credit in my world history class.
> Eliza (aka Mom):  Wonderful Sid, (very proud oF brillant child for showing some initative).  What do you have to do?
> Sid:  I have to give a short biography in costume on the Greek God Apollo for our living Greek history exhibit.
> Eliza(Aka mom):  Ooh, that sounds like fun, when do you have to do this?
> Sid:  Tonight at 7:15pm
> Eliza:  *WHAT!!!* (now sure that child is the devil)
> Sid:   I have to say it tonight at the school exhibition fair
> Eliza: (now shrieking hysterically) Sid you want me to make an anciet Greek costume and help you practice a speech in 1 hour.
> Sid: (Looking at mom like she is crazy just because steam is coming out of her nose)  Yeah, whats wrong with that?
> Eliza:  @#&$!!!
> 
> 7:10 pm  Driving like Jeff Gordan on steriods throughout south Jersey streets, taking corners on 2 wheels to make sure demon child is on time.
> While said demon child is dressed in my *only set of 500 count Egyptian **cotton sheets that I was saving for my death shroud.*
> Sid:  Mom, I think I left the indexs card with my speech at home.
> Eliza:  MAKE SOME THING UP!!
> Eliza: spotting Mr. Krill, the social studies teacher across the library:  _I wonder how much time I would get if I leap across the library and beat this man to deat with an encyclopedia?_
> 
> 9:00 pm
> Sid :  Mom, that was fun!!
> 
> He makes me appreciate the lodge, every day!  have a great weekend.



   
As my best friend and I say every day they're going to kill us


----------



## tea pot

*towkats*

A BIG MOOSE  WELCOME and CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR 25th


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Twokats -  Glad to have you join us!!!

Cheer4bison - That is so neat what your parents did.  How special.

Eliza -  I nearly chocked on my coco puffs while reading your post!  You must never be bored around your house.

My DD sent me this link and I thought you all would find it amusing.
http://www.snopes.com/photos/natural/indiatree.asp


----------



## Inkmahm

BWV Dreamin said:


> How about what *will *you do that you haven't done before? We are doing the Fort Wilderness Adventure Segway Tour.....never ,ever have ridden a segway!



You'll love it. We did it at Epcot last spring and we are going to do it in March at Fort Wilderness.  Inbetween, we did a tour of downtown Anchorage on Segways!  Yes, we now love the things.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Inkmahm said:


> You'll love it. We did it at Epcot last spring and we are going to do it in March at Fort Wilderness. Inbetween, we did a tour of downtown Anchorage on Segways! Yes, we now love the things.


Great! If you think about it, report back on that Fort Wilderness Segway Tour. My trip isn't until May 31st!


----------



## mickeymorse

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Oh this is our all time favorite restaurant!  Sorry your experience wasn't as good as ours.
> The thing we are doing new this time is the rope drop at MK.  We wanted to do it in May but were unable to because of DD's orchestra playing.  I just hope I don't get too emotional and embarass (sp?) my family too much!
> We will also be staying in a 1 BR for the first time.



Sorry DLI for making it sound so awful. Actually those old movie clips definitely brought me back a few years. Yes, they were reruns when I saw them as a kid . Oh yeah, I have never made a rope drop yet.



cheer4bison said:


> We booked a Wishes cruise for the first time ever this past trip (Dec. 10-14) and it was AMAZING!  The ten of us went to the dock right behind VWL, loaded onto a pontoon-style boat with nice comfy seats, bundled up in blankets provided by Amy (the excellent cast member who captained our boat), and parked right out on the water in front of the Magic Kingdom.  We got to see the castle lit up with its stunning Christmas lights and the holiday wishes fireworks spectacular seemed liked it was going off just a tiny distance away.  We were so close we could even see Tinkerbell fly from the castle at the beginning of the show. The music accompanying the fireworks display was playing out the speaker of our boat so we could HEAR the whole thing.
> 
> On a special personal aside, I have to mention that my parents went out of their way to make the cruise even more memorable.  Just as the fireworks were concluding they pulled out a little jewelry box each for my sister and me.  Months ago, when we booked the fireworks cruise, they decided to go into a local jeweler back in PA and have special Mickey birthstone rings designed for us so that we will always remember the wonderful family trips we have shared at WDW over the years.     It was such a sweet idea.  It made an already spectacular cruise even more memorable.



That sounds wonderful cheer. I hope we are creating special memories for ours.



eliza61 said:


> For all new groupies, I have 2 demon children affecitionately known here as Sid and Rizzo.  From time to time they do some thing that makes me wonder why more species don't eat their young and in an effort not to commit murder, I post them here so my fellow groupies can talk me down off the ledge.
> 
> Last night was one such time.....
> 
> Setting:  A normal everyday, household some where in South Jersey around 5:30 pm Thursday.
> 
> Sid:   Mom, I have the opportunity to get some extra credit in my world history class.
> Eliza (aka Mom):  Wonderful Sid, (very proud oF brillant child for showing some initative).  What do you have to do?
> Sid:  I have to give a short biography in costume on the Greek God Apollo for our living Greek history exhibit.
> Eliza(Aka mom):  Ooh, that sounds like fun, when do you have to do this?
> Sid:  Tonight at 7:15pm
> Eliza:  *WHAT!!!* (now sure that child is the devil)
> Sid:   I have to say it tonight at the school exhibition fair
> Eliza: (now shrieking hysterically) Sid you want me to make an anciet Greek costume and help you practice a speech in 1 hour.
> Sid: (Looking at mom like she is crazy just because steam is coming out of her nose)  Yeah, whats wrong with that?
> Eliza:  @#&$!!!
> 
> 7:10 pm  Driving like Jeff Gordan on steriods throughout south Jersey streets, taking corners on 2 wheels to make sure demon child is on time.
> While said demon child is dressed in my only set of 500 count Egyptian cotton sheets that I was saving for my death shroud.
> 
> Sid:  Mom, I think I left the indexs card with my speech at home.
> Eliza:  MAKE SOME THING UP!!
> Eliza: spotting Mr. Krill, the social studies teacher across the library:  _I wonder how much time I would get if I leap across the library and beat this man to deat with an encyclopedia?_
> 
> 9:00 pm
> Sid :  Mom, that was fun!!
> 
> He makes me appreciate the lodge, every day!  have a great weekend.



Eliza. As usual you have a way with words.  Funny but Sid sounds a lot like I was. How my mother put up with me I`ll never know.


----------



## Happydinks

Disney loving Iowan said:


> My DD sent me this link and I thought you all would find it amusing.
> http://www.snopes.com/photos/natural/indiatree.asp



Hey  DLI-
Where on earth did your DD find that link?  It's an amusing end to a week!


----------



## jimmytammy

Two Kats, a big WELCOME to our band of groupies!!

Eliza, what a great sense of humor.  You always find a way to make us laugh, unfortunately, at your expense.  Hang in there!!

All you folks have some great new things you shared.  In fact, it has inspired us to give some of them a try ourselves.

Something new we hope to try next trip...Staying on the 5th floor at VWL.  And hopefully, finally, trying Chip and Dales singalong and the movie afterwards.  We have been talking for years about doing that.  And you would think if you are there for 2 weeks, you could find at least one night to fit it in


----------



## MiaSRN62

*So sad.....did u guys see this :
http://www.rockymountainnews.com/news/2009/jan/02/noted-denver-architect-dies-near-aspen/

Read it on DVCnews.com*


----------



## blossomz

Oh Eliza!!  Those kids of yours! 


Maria..I had no idea...how terrible.


----------



## eliza61

MiaSRN62 said:


> *So sad.....did u guys see this :
> http://www.rockymountainnews.com/news/2009/jan/02/noted-denver-architect-dies-near-aspen/
> 
> Read it on DVCnews.com*



Thanks Maria, 
That is truly a loss.  I always find it so interesting how really connected we are to each other without even knowing it. Here is a man living across the country from me, whom I never met and wouldn't think twice about if I pass him on the street but yet because of his talent, I've been blessed with wonderful memories, great new friends on the dis and a fabulous place to vacation.


----------



## loribell

First I want to WELCOME all the new groupies! This is a great group of people! 

Second Eliza another great story. Kids! What will we do with them?

Maria that is so sad. What a loss. I am so thankful that Eisner picked him to do our lodge! 

Hope you all have a fabulous weekend!


----------



## Muushka

Lots of catching up to do. Got in pretty late last night (for the first time in 12 years we did not have a good drive!  I am not complaining, just stating the facts (and very grateful for those 40 some odd great trips!)

Eliza, that story of the latest kid adventure had us both in stitches last night.  Too tired to post though....



eliza61 said:


> Thanks Maria,
> That is truly a loss.  I always find it so interesting how really connected we are to each other without even knowing it. Here is a man living across the country from me, whom I never met and wouldn't think twice about if I pass him on the street but yet because of his talent, I've been blessed with wonderful memories, great new friends on the dis and a fabulous place to vacation.



I could not have worded it any better. 



BWV Dreamin said:


> How about what *will *you do that you haven't done before? We are doing the Fort Wilderness Adventure Segway Tour.....never ,ever have ridden a segway!



On Thursday we did a walking day.  On our walk to FW they whizzed by us and it looked like so much fun. 



mickeymorse said:


> Believe it or not, this will be my 1st stay at WL. Just did the site seeing before. Also, I am planning on trying the MK railroad this trip for the 1st time. If its up to me, I would not eat at Sci-Fi again. Food was not very good and the atmosphere got old real quick. For me anyway.



You have got some kick-butt first times coming up!! 



DiznyDi said:


> Dear husband and I have been sitting here mulling this over. Here's what we've come up with:
> We enjoyed meeting 'John' and 'Luke' among other Belgians at the stables at Fort Wilderness and saw the museum, but probably won't do that again.
> 
> Getting a haircut on Mainstreet was fun, but was a pricey mediocre haircut that wasted alot of time, so probably won't do that again either. :
> 
> We walked from SSR to Old Key West and definitely won't do that again!
> 
> We ate at the Rainforest Cafe and aren't interested in doing that again, either.
> 
> After all we'd read, we had eager anticipation to go to Min and Bill's. The pretzel had to be at least a day old and the 'famous' milkshake was nothing more than a Wendy's frosty....a real disappointment.
> 
> We _were_ fortunate enough to be the parade Grand Marshall's for the afternoon parade in Magic Kingdom. Not only did we get to be driven around, but we all received 'ears', a photo and a certificate to commemorate the event.  Given the opportunity, we would gladly do this again!
> 
> And something that is probably overlooked but we try to experience is the lowering of the flag on Mainstreet at the Magic Kingdom. I get very emotional seeing the colors lowered and carried off by military personnel, either current or retired, visiting the park that day.  Of course, the fact that our son is currently stationed in Iraq could have something to do with the tears.
> 
> Chip and Dale's Campfire sounds fun! I might consider this for our May trip.
> 
> Di



We have watched the flag lowering ceremony at MK.  I, too, get choked up when we see it.
Please know how much we appreciate your son's service to our country.  That brings a tear to my eye too. 



twokats said:


> I have been reading these posts for quite a while and decided it was time to add our love for WL.  We have had two vacations in WL and on the second visit in '04 we joined DVC.  Our home resort is SSR, but we have not stayed there.  In '07 we came home to VWL to a great 1 br on the 5th floor.  We were facing bay lake, but we were in the corner where the balconies were enclosed.  It was still a great room.
> 
> We will be going back to WDW in May for a 15 day vacation which will also include a cruise to celebrate our 25th wedding anniversary.
> 
> We will be at AKV concierge on May 23, sail on the Disney Wonder May 24-28 and return to VWL on May 28 until June 6.  We are having to settle for a studio this trip, but I think we will still enjoy it.



You have an awesome vacation planned!  I took the liberty of adding you to the front page.  Let me know if that is all right. 
And welcome!  You know that Moosie Siggy would look great on you!
And your screen name....do tell! 



cheer4bison said:


> We booked a Wishes cruise for the first time ever this past trip (Dec. 10-14) and it was AMAZING!  The ten of us went to the dock right behind VWL, loaded onto a pontoon-style boat with nice comfy seats, bundled up in blankets provided by Amy (the excellent cast member who captained our boat), and parked right out on the water in front of the Magic Kingdom.  We got to see the castle lit up with its stunning Christmas lights and the holiday wishes fireworks spectacular seemed liked it was going off just a tiny distance away.  We were so close we could even see Tinkerbell fly from the castle at the beginning of the show. The music accompanying the fireworks display was playing out the speaker of our boat so we could HEAR the whole thing.
> 
> On a special personal aside, I have to mention that my parents went out of their way to make the cruise even more memorable.  Just as the fireworks were concluding they pulled out a little jewelry box each for my sister and me.  Months ago, when we booked the fireworks cruise, they decided to go into a local jeweler back in PA and have special Mickey birthstone rings designed for us so that we will always remember the wonderful family trips we have shared at WDW over the years.     It was such a sweet idea.  It made an already spectacular cruise even more memorable.



Cheer4, that sounds wonderful.  Your parents are so nice!


----------



## blossomz

Hey!  Welcome back!  Glad you are back with us despite the drive.  Your groupies are here to help you de-vacation!


----------



## Muushka

Why, thank you very much!   Good to be back.

My feral cat, Lucy, is glad we are home.  She is laying in her little bed here inside the house.  Some feral!


----------



## Muushka

Non-Groupie related question....sorry.....

Can you transfer banked points?

We just realized that our last reservation that we just completed did not use our banked points like we thought it was going to, so now we have 34 points that will expire Sept 1. I wanted to post a transfer on the rent-trade board, but am not sure if you can do that with banked points.

Thanks!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Why, thank you very much!   Good to be back.
> 
> My feral cat, Lucy, is glad we are home.  She is laying in her little bed here inside the house.  Some feral!



Hey Girlfriend,

Welcome Back, thanks for checking in during your vacation.  we missed ya!(although I will agree to share you with Mr. Muush but that's it.  )

Glad you got home safe and sound even if the drive was a bit ugly.  I'm the same way driving, 99% of the time, except for the occasional turn around it's a good drive.  it's that 1% of the time that will kill ya.  

Laze around for a few days.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome back Muushka!  Glad you got home safely.


----------



## jimmytammy

Are there any Carolina Panthers fans in the house?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

RAVEN NATION HERE!!!! I'm wacco for Flacco!!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Hey, Muushka's Back!  Glad you made it home safely.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Are there any Carolina Panthers fans in the house?



That would be my husband, Mr Muush.  We have the Titans and Ravens right now (MIL is a Titan fan).  He will switch over to Panthers when the game comes on. 



DiznyDi said:


> Hey, Muushka's Back!  Glad you made it home safely.



Why, thank you very much!  Good to be home, safe and sound.


----------



## Muushka

VWL tidbits

They have a new clock radio in the BR that has an MP3 player input!  Pretty cool

Eggs are still very reasonably priced, so no need to buy at grocery store and bring back, and break!

We saw Ranger Stan.  What a cutie he is.  JT, he will be going over our conversation with you (hopefully!).

I told him that we were having a meet there in Dec and hoped he didn't retire before our meet because we wanted him as our guest of honor.  I hope that is all right with those of you who might be there with us in Dec.  How cool would that be?   

Granny, I did not like that new chair!  I don't know how they managed to find another thing for that living room that does not match (even worse than the old B&W chair!)

We started out at BCV in a studio.  I love that place!  VWL is a perfect 100 (well, maybe the mis-matched furniture brings it down to 99). BCV is a 98!  Once again we could hear Off Kilter and British Invasion from our balcony!

Wolfgang Puck no longer offers the great DVC discount.  It is what is published in the Perk notes (20% off for lunch).  But they have the best chicken I have ever had in my entire life.  Macademia nut encrusted.  Yum. 

I just missed the discount on the Tee shirts at WL.  So sad.      I didn't realize the discount ended on the 4th.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I always find it so interesting how really connected we are to each other without even knowing it. Here is a man living across the country from me, whom I never met and wouldn't think twice about if I pass him on the street but yet because of his talent, I've been blessed with wonderful memories, great new friends on the dis and a fabulous place to vacation.



*Very well put eliza...........I feel the same..............he left a wonderful legacy. 


Welcome back Muushka *


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

mickeymorse said:


> Sorry DLI for making it sound so awful. Actually those old movie clips definitely brought me back a few years. Yes, they were reruns when I saw them as a kid . Oh yeah, I have never made a rope drop yet.


 They are reruns for me too!  One of the reasons I like it so much is that I am a big Mystery Science Theater 3000 fan and they spoofed movies like they show in the trailers.  You didn't make it sound awful.  Everyone has different tastes, thank goodness!  



Happydinks said:


> Hey  DLI-
> Where on earth did your DD find that link?  It's an amusing end to a week!


My DD was having a discussion at school about inuendos in Disney movies so  she was checking out Snopes for things.  There is supposed to be a scene in the Lion King where the stars spell out something that is supposed to be SFX for special effects but it looks like something else.   

Maria thanks for the info.  That is too bad.  He did a great job on the lodge.

Welcome back Muushka!   Glad you enjoyed BCV.  We really liked it there too.  We didn't get to hear the music like you did though.  You must have been on the other side of the building.  What was your view?  We faced the quiet pool.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Are there any Carolina Panthers fans in the house?



Sorry it didn't work out for you this year, JT.  I know there are a lot of other Groupies in Panther territory too.

I have to admit, I was pulling for the Cardinals.  Only because of Kurt Warner, who will always be a hero in this town.  

Hope all Groupies are safe and snug if you are involved with the snow and such.  

And welcome back Muushka...thanks for keeping in touch during your trip!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Sorry it didn't work out for you this year, JT.  I know there are a lot of other Groupies in Panther territory too.
> 
> I have to admit, I was pulling for the Cardinals.  Only because of Kurt Warner, who will always be a hero in this town.
> 
> Hope all Groupies are safe and snug if you are involved with the snow and such.
> 
> And welcome back Muushka...thanks for keeping in touch during your trip!



Thanks Granny

I never thought I would be so sad that a team lost.  Its just sports and not life, but they had such high hopes this year, and it looked like it was fianlly going to be their year to win it all.  Oh well

As for Kurt Warner, yeah i like him too.  He is a standup guy.  We were pulling for the rams in those days, primarily because Torry Holt was from Gibsonville, NC, which is about 3 miles from here.  He attended the same HS as my DW and NC State, which is my fav university.

I wish Kurt would have been on my team last night


----------



## jimmytammy

That sounds like a grand idea, getting Ranger Stan to be our honorary guest!
He lives in Apopka, which is about 45 mins away.  But even if he is retired, he may be willing to drive over for the moment.  I will try to quiz in May and see what day will work best.


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> I told him that we were having a meet there in Dec and hoped he didn't retire before our meet because we wanted him as our guest of honor.  I hope that is all right with those of you who might be there with us in Dec.  How cool would that be?




Welcome back Muush!  I love the idea of having Ranger Stan at our meet.  How awesome would that be!  I sure how I get to see him next Wed. before we check out.

Down to 6 days now & I can't wait.  We got another 4" of snow last night & the temps are supposed to be in the low 20s & teens by end of the week.  I'll take 60s at VWL over that any day.  I'd take 30s at VWL over that too!   

What time does Roarin' Forks close?  11:00?  I don't expect we'll get to the Lodge until around 9:00 p.m. & I plan to go there immediately for a cupcake!   

On the subject of football I have no comment because I'm still in shock that the Pats didn't make the playoffs.  We miss you Tom Brady!   

Have  a good day all.


----------



## mickeymorse

8" of the fluffy white stuff here. Thank goodness I only have *11* more days. You are right HL. I will take VWL and 40 deg. over this right about now.
 As for football, all my joy was eliminated when Chad threw 4 pics last week. Guy didn't throw 4 all season.


----------



## Muushka

Fluffy white stuff.....pretty....until you need to go out in it!



jimmytammy said:


> That sounds like a grand idea, getting Ranger Stan to be our honorary guest!
> He lives in Apopka, which is about 45 mins away.  But even if he is retired, he may be willing to drive over for the moment.  I will try to quiz in May and see what day will work best.



That would be wonderful!  He asked me what my name was, I think he wanted to veryify my story!  I told him my real name and the Muushka name.  I think he remembered the Muushka name pretty well!  Or at least he will recognize it if you mention our conversation.  
*
Does anyone know if you can transfer banked points??*


----------



## Muushka

I forgot to mention, for those of you leaving soon, your dates on the front page are jumping for joy!

Also, JT, I guess it was a pretty sad game last night.  Mr Muush had his head hung down pretty low.  Sorry


----------



## blossomz

Muushka said:


> Fluffy white stuff.....pretty....until you need to go out in it!
> 
> 
> 
> That would be wonderful!  He asked me what my name was, I think he wanted to veryify my story!  I told him my real name and the Muushka name.  I think he remembered the Muushka name pretty well!  Or at least he will recognize it if you mention our conversation.
> *
> Does anyone know if you can transfer banked points??*



Just checked the website:  "You cannot borrow or transfer banked Vacation Points."  Sorry...


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> Fluffy white stuff.....pretty....until you need to go out in it!
> 
> 
> 
> That would be wonderful!  He asked me what my name was, I think he wanted to veryify my story!  I told him my real name and the Muushka name.  I think he remembered the Muushka name pretty well!  Or at least he will recognize it if you mention our conversation.
> *
> Does anyone know if you can transfer banked points??*



I'm pretty sure you can bank transferred points because I have done that but I don't think you can transfer banked points.  Sorry.


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> Just checked the website:  "You cannot borrow or transfer banked Vacation Points."  Sorry...



I'm sorry, I should have checked the website!  Lazy me...but thank you.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hi Groupies,

WELCOME twokats!

Muushka great to have you back.

Sorry for those of you who didn't have a good day with your respective NFL teams yesterday. As a season ticket holder for the NY Jets I know your pain. Actually I would prefer your pain and have the collapse come in the playoffs instead of the regular season  It's not easy being a NY Met and NY Jet fan in this town.


----------



## blossomz

Muushka said:


> I'm sorry, I should have checked the website!  Lazy me...but thank you.



Hey..what are groupies for?!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> I forgot to mention, for those of you leaving soon, your dates on the front page are jumping for joy!
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Sorry your team lost.  My team now plays Arizona next week.  We would love it if the Eagles were in Florida the same time as us!


----------



## MiaSRN62

GO EAGLES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> I forgot to mention, for those of you leaving soon, your dates on the front page are jumping for joy!



Thanks Muush!  I love seeing my name at the top of the list.


----------



## jimmytammy

From Ranger Stan!!

He told me a lady whose name is Muushka had a conversation with him about us.  

Muushka, I believe you left him smitten.  He was saying what a charming lady you were, which I told him I have only seen pictures here on the DIS of you, and heard your voice on the podcast.  But I told him that from what I have seen here, it seemed what he was saying was all true.  I told him he has one up on us as we havent had the chance to meet yet.

I told him we were serious about having him as our honorary guest in Dec. Told him again of his huge fan base, and that Muushka was like an official spokesperson for our group. He gets a giggle knowing he has fans.  But he kept going on about Muushka.  I believe you may have left him with stars in his eyes 

Had a chance to speak with his DW Carolyn.  She told me not to mention too much to him about his fans and being a hero around the Lodge, because his head was already swollen and if it got any bigger, he would have to get another hat.  Then she said you know how Disney is, they would never foot the bill for another hat.  She sounds as charming as he is.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Muushka, I believe you left him smitten. He was saying what a charming lady you were, which I told him I have only seen pictures here on the DIS of you, and heard your voice on the podcast. But I told him that from what I have seen here, it seemed what he was saying was all true.



*This is awesome.....YEAH Muushka !  
Thanks for sharing JT.  *


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> From Ranger Stan!!
> 
> He told me a lady whose name is Muushka had a conversation with him about us.
> 
> Muushka, I believe you left him smitten.  He was saying what a charming lady you were, which I told him I have only seen pictures here on the DIS of you, and heard your voice on the podcast.  But I told him that from what I have seen here, it seemed what he was saying was all true.  I told him he has one up on us as we havent had the chance to meet yet.
> 
> I told him we were serious about having him as our honorary guest in Dec. Told him again of his huge fan base, and that Muushka was like an official spokesperson for our group. He gets a giggle knowing he has fans.  But he kept going on about Muushka.  I believe you may have left him with stars in his eyes
> 
> Had a chance to speak with his DW Carolyn.  She told me not to mention too much to him about his fans and being a hero around the Lodge, because his head was already swollen and if it got any bigger, he would have to get another hat.  Then she said you know how Disney is, they would never foot the bill for another hat.  She sounds as charming as he is.




Wow!  How cool is that!  

Muush you charmer!   

Well now for sure I have to go over next week & introduce myself.  I'll tell him Jimmy & Muush sent me!


----------



## Inkmahm

Good thing I looked at the list to see the jumping for joy listings... it reminded me that I have to call today to get that last night of Dec 12 reserved for after our cruise!

If we're listing birthday trips, the one in March is for my birthday and our trip in August to GCH is for my husband's birthday.  I try to spend every birthday I can at the MK so the new promotion this year is perfect for me... I"d already made reservations to be there!

It's really going to be cold here this week, I"m jealous of anyone heading to WDW right about now.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I did book...just a studio for December 12 to 16th, at VWL.  I figured that was the harder of the reservations.  If, after booking a 2 bedroom and however many studios we may need for the marathon weekend (180 points for 4 nights for just the 2 bedroomnext year)  I still have points to borrow, then I'll get the 1 bedroom for this reservation.  

Bobbi 

Going to VWL for December!


----------



## eliza61

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> WELCOME twokats!
> 
> Muushka great to have you back.
> 
> Sorry for those of you who didn't have a good day with your respective NFL teams yesterday. As a season ticket holder for the NY Jets I know your pain. Actually I would prefer your pain and have the collapse come in the playoffs instead of the regular season  It's not easy being a NY Met and NY Jet fan in this town.



DN,
You would have loved my household growing up.  My maternal grand mother, who lived with us (from Queens) was a die hard mets fan and what does her only daughter do (my mom) she ups and marries a NY Yankee fan from the Bronx.   

Muushka,

I'm offically booked!!  you can add me to the calendar!!  I'm trying my first ever split stay
8/5-8/10 at AKV's
8/10-8/15  *VWL*  Woo-hoo


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> DN,
> You would have loved my household growing up.  My maternal grand mother, who lived with us (from Queens) was a die hard mets fan and what does her only daughter do (my mom) she ups and marries a NY Yankee fan from the Bronx.
> 
> Muushka,
> 
> I'm offically booked!!  you can add me to the calendar!!  I'm trying my first ever split stay
> 8/5-8/10 at AKV's
> 8/10-8/15  *VWL*  Woo-hoo



I got so excited because I thought we had you for Dec!
Oh well, you are going to have an awesome time!
I really want to try AKV one of these days.



jimmytammy said:


> From Ranger Stan!!
> 
> He told me a lady whose name is Muushka had a conversation with him about us.
> 
> Muushka, I believe you left him smitten.  He was saying what a charming lady you were, which I told him I have only seen pictures here on the DIS of you, and heard your voice on the podcast.  But I told him that from what I have seen here, it seemed what he was saying was all true.  I told him he has one up on us as we havent had the chance to meet yet.
> 
> I told him we were serious about having him as our honorary guest in Dec. Told him again of his huge fan base, and that Muushka was like an official spokesperson for our group. He gets a giggle knowing he has fans.  But he kept going on about Muushka.  I believe you may have left him with stars in his eyes
> 
> Had a chance to speak with his DW Carolyn.  She told me not to mention too much to him about his fans and being a hero around the Lodge, because his head was already swollen and if it got any bigger, he would have to get another hat.  Then she said you know how Disney is, they would never foot the bill for another hat.  She sounds as charming as he is.



Awwww.  That is about the sweetest thing I have read in a very long time.  I hope he will join us.
Maybe we can get him to let us have the meet on the roof!!!  Just kidding....sort of.... 



Inkmahm said:


> Good thing I looked at the list to see the jumping for joy listings... it reminded me that I have to call today to get that last night of Dec 12 reserved for after our cruise!
> 
> If we're listing birthday trips, the one in March is for my birthday and our trip in August to GCH is for my husband's birthday.  I try to spend every birthday I can at the MK so the new promotion this year is perfect for me... I"d already made reservations to be there!
> 
> It's really going to be cold here this week, I"m jealous of anyone heading to WDW right about now.



I added the celebratory cakes!  We are actually booked for that cruise in Dec.  When we were on the Magic last year we booked a 'dummy' cruise (the date DCL chooses for people who don't know when to cruise).  We will change our dates (if DCL comes down in price in 2010!) because we are scheduled for a Celebrity cruise after we leave VWL, which I need to add to my vacation for Dec!


----------



## tea pot

Muushka said:


> We saw Ranger Stan.  What a cutie he is.  JT, he will be going over our conversation with you (hopefully!).
> 
> I told him that we were having a meet there in Dec and hoped he didn't retire before our meet because we wanted him as our guest of honor.  I hope that is all right with those of you who might be there with us in Dec.  How cool would that be?
> .


*WELCOME BACK Muushka  **  We missed you*
How cool would that be? .....*TOO COOL    *



horselover said:


> Welcome back Muush!  I love the idea of having Ranger Stan at our meet.  How awesome would that be!  I sure how I get to see him next Wed. before we check out.
> 
> Down to 6 days now & I can't wait.  We got another 4" of snow last night & the temps are supposed to be in the low 20s & teens by end of the week.  I'll take 60s at VWL over that any day.  I'd take 30s at VWL over that too!
> 
> On the subject of football I have no comment because I'm still in shock that the Pats didn't make the playoffs.  We miss you Tom Brady!
> 
> Have  a good day all.



Great time to be going HOME to the World... It's going to get real COLD around here  Say a big hello to Ranger Stan for us  
Did someone say he'll still be there in May???   We will be at the BCV May 1-9  I would love to stop by and say Hello.


----------



## tea pot

jimmytammy said:


> That sounds like a grand idea, getting Ranger Stan to be our honorary guest!
> He lives in Apopka, which is about 45 mins away.  But even if he is retired, he may be willing to drive over for the moment.  I will try to quiz in May and see what day will work best.





jimmytammy said:


> From Ranger Stan!!
> 
> He told me a lady whose name is Muushka had a conversation with him about us.
> 
> Muushka, I believe you left him smitten.  He was saying what a charming lady you were, which I told him I have only seen pictures here on the DIS of you, and heard your voice on the podcast.  But I told him that from what I have seen here, it seemed what he was saying was all true.  I told him he has one up on us as we havent had the chance to meet yet.
> 
> I told him we were serious about having him as our honorary guest in Dec. Told him again of his huge fan base, and that Muushka was like an official spokesperson for our group. He gets a giggle knowing he has fans.  But he kept going on about Muushka.  I believe you may have left him with stars in his eyes
> 
> Had a chance to speak with his DW Carolyn.  She told me not to mention too much to him about his fans and being a hero around the Lodge, because his head was already swollen and if it got any bigger, he would have to get another hat.  Then she said you know how Disney is, they would never foot the bill for another hat.  She sounds as charming as he is.



This is *so cool *A Big Thanks to JimmyTammy and Muushka (our little charmer  ) for making this all happen!!!!    It will be a Magical Dec at our Beautiful Lodge


----------



## Inkmahm

I love the added cakes!   

I finally got around to calling MS today at almost 9:30 am central time.  I couldn't get through on the 800 number so I used the 407 and got through right away.  15 minute hold time and then I had no problem booking my last night of vacation after our cruise- Dec 12 at AKV in Kidani.  That will be our first visit to the new Kidani section so I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> GO EAGLES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



  



jimmytammy said:


> From Ranger Stan!!
> 
> He told me a lady whose name is Muushka had a conversation with him about us.
> 
> Muushka, I believe you left him smitten.  He was saying what a charming lady you were, which I told him I have only seen pictures here on the DIS of you, and heard your voice on the podcast.  But I told him that from what I have seen here, it seemed what he was saying was all true.  I told him he has one up on us as we havent had the chance to meet yet.
> 
> I told him we were serious about having him as our honorary guest in Dec. Told him again of his huge fan base, and that Muushka was like an official spokesperson for our group. He gets a giggle knowing he has fans.  But he kept going on about Muushka.  I believe you may have left him with stars in his eyes
> 
> Had a chance to speak with his DW Carolyn.  She told me not to mention too much to him about his fans and being a hero around the Lodge, because his head was already swollen and if it got any bigger, he would have to get another hat.  Then she said you know how Disney is, they would never foot the bill for another hat.  She sounds as charming as he is.



That is so cool!!!!  Wish I could be there in Dec.  



eliza61 said:


> DN,
> You would have loved my household growing up.  My maternal grand mother, who lived with us (from Queens) was a die hard mets fan and what does her only daughter do (my mom) she ups and marries a NY Yankee fan from the Bronx.
> 
> Muushka,
> 
> I'm offically booked!!  you can add me to the calendar!!  I'm trying my first ever split stay
> 8/5-8/10 at AKV's
> 8/10-8/15  *VWL*  Woo-hoo



Congrats!

Hey Muushka!  I need a cake too for my birthday trip in 16 days!!!!


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> That is so cool!!!!  Wish I could be there in Dec.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Hey Muushka!  I need a cake too for my birthday trip in 16 days!!!!



Your wish  is my command  .

And we wish you were coming in Dec too.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

jimmytammy said:


> From Ranger Stan!!
> 
> He told me a lady whose name is Muushka had a conversation with him about us.
> 
> Muushka, I believe you left him smitten.  He was saying what a charming lady you were, which I told him I have only seen pictures here on the DIS of you, and heard your voice on the podcast.  But I told him that from what I have seen here, it seemed what he was saying was all true.  I told him he has one up on us as we havent had the chance to meet yet.
> 
> I told him we were serious about having him as our honorary guest in Dec. Told him again of his huge fan base, and that Muushka was like an official spokesperson for our group. He gets a giggle knowing he has fans.  But he kept going on about Muushka.  I believe you may have left him with stars in his eyes
> 
> Had a chance to speak with his DW Carolyn.  She told me not to mention too much to him about his fans and being a hero around the Lodge, because his head was already swollen and if it got any bigger, he would have to get another hat.  Then she said you know how Disney is, they would never foot the bill for another hat.  She sounds as charming as he is.



JT - Very cool. A call from WL Royalty!



eliza61 said:


> DN,
> You would have loved my household growing up.  My maternal grand mother, who lived with us (from Queens) was a die hard mets fan and what does her only daughter do (my mom) she ups and marries a NY Yankee fan from the Bronx.
> 
> Muushka,
> 
> I'm offically booked!!  you can add me to the calendar!!  I'm trying my first ever split stay
> 8/5-8/10 at AKV's
> 8/10-8/15  *VWL*  Woo-hoo



Eliza - I am lucky that my wife is a huge Met fan. As soon as the Mets signed Santana last year I booked a trip to Miami for his first game. Not only was the wife okay with that she encouraged it and joined me. She deals with my Met obsession better then she deals with my other "habits" - Disney, Jets & Softball.. . Her Mom is a big Yankee fan. "Mixed" families of Met/Yankee fans can be fun but we haven't been on top much since the 80's so it gets tough.


Only 8 days left until I am out of this cold and enjoying the Florida sunshine  . 33 more days to our VWL trip. Looks like we will sneak one more trip in before our AP's expire in April. We are going to stay in a 2BR in Bonnet Creek during Easter Break. Has anyone ever stayed there? I've read good things about it on the Dis and got a very good deal renting from an owner. Looks like I need an add on at VWL so more of these trips can be spent at the Lodge.


----------



## Muushka

We stayed at Bonnet Creek a few years back.  It is a lovely resort, great locations, I actually like the rooms better than pretty much any DVC resort (decor, size that sort of thing).
I would stay there again in a heartbeat (and a really good deal if I could get one!)

My only complaint was the transportation.  But the resort is much bigger now so it is probably better.

Have a great stay!  (Want it on the list?)


----------



## Muushka

Oops, should have said that it (BC) in no way compares to WL for all that IT has to offer!


----------



## DiznyDi

Boy Groupies, alot has happened today!

*JT* How nice that you have this special relationship with Ranger Stan. We've never been able to meet him. I'm hoping on our May trip. Sounds like he thoroughly enjoy Muushka's visit. 

*Eliza* and *Bobbi* Yeah! New ressies! 

*Muushka* You can add a birthday cake for us, too. Our May 1-9 trip will be celebrating DH's (_Dillon_ on the Dis) May 7th birthday. You may want to correct the spelling, too. There is someone on the Dis with that ID as it was taken when I registered.

I'm having a hard time controlling my jealously of those getting ready to travel. We have so much snow that even the dog won't leave the house and does her business on the porch.... and for those interested, Yes, she still smells like a skunk! 
Di


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> Boy Groupies, alot has happened today!
> 
> *JT* How nice that you have this special relationship with Ranger Stan. We've never been able to meet him. I'm hoping on our May trip. Sounds like he thoroughly enjoy Muushka's visit.
> 
> *Eliza* and *Bobbi* Yeah! New ressies!
> 
> *Muushka* You can add a birthday cake for us, too. Our May 1-9 trip will be celebrating DH's (_Dillon_ on the Dis) May 7th birthday. You may want to correct the spelling, too. There is someone on the Dis with that ID as it was taken when I registered.
> 
> I'm having a hard time controlling my jealously of those getting ready to travel. We have so much snow that even the dog won't leave the house and does her business on the porch.... and for those interested, Yes, she still smells like a skunk!
> Di



All corrected and birthday noted!


----------



## eliza61

Hey,
All our birthday guys.  Does any one know if its your B-day do you still get the free park pass or do you have to buy a package at rack rates?  ugh!


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka!  Please modify my December VWL vacation to the following:

Arrive VWL: 12/10/2009
Depart VWL: 12/17/2009

Woo hoo!  Oops!  Am I excited too early?


----------



## wildernessDad

Don't know if you've all heard or if it's been posted here yet, but Peter H. Dominick Jr., the architect and designer of WL, AKL and GCV has died of an apparent heart attack at age 67.


----------



## DiznyDi

Muushka said:


> All corrected and birthday noted!



*Thank you!*


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Muushka said:


> We stayed at Bonnet Creek a few years back.  It is a lovely resort, great locations, I actually like the rooms better than pretty much any DVC resort (decor, size that sort of thing).
> I would stay there again in a heartbeat (and a really good deal if I could get one!)
> 
> My only complaint was the transportation.  But the resort is much bigger now so it is probably better.
> 
> Have a great stay!  (Want it on the list?)



Hi Muushka,

Thanks for the feedback on Bonnet Creek. I had read some good reviews on it and thought we would give it a try for spring break. I thought 120 a night for a 2BR in premier season was too good to pass up. I'd rather be on site at the lodge but points don't go very far that time of year. If you like I can pass along the owner's name. I believe he is a commercial renter and I have read some very good reviews on the board about him. We will have a vehicle so I am not worried about their transportation.

You don't have to post it on the upcoming trips. I like that the list is mostly DVC trips.


----------



## mickeymorse

Thanks for the  Muush. Only *10* more to go. Calling for 3-5" more tonight. Okay, enough already. 
 Congrats Eliza, Bobbi and WD with new trips booked.

Muush and JT. If I get to see Stan, I'll mention about a meet on the roof for December for the groupies if he decides to stay. One can wish right?

Okay groupies, anyone tell me where Guest Services is in DTD? Want to pick up APs and TIW card there


----------



## wildernessDad

mickeymorse said:


> Okay groupies, anyone tell me where Guest Services is in DTD? Want to pick up APs and TIW card there



Near Team Mickey in the Marketplace and near Wetzel's Pretzels in DTD West Side.  Stroller and wheelchair rentals are also located nearby.


----------



## mickeymorse

Thanks WD.


----------



## kerickson

Hi WLV lovers!
I had to cancel my long awaited Jan trip to SSR for 2 nights and VWL for 5 nights  

We already have a 3 night stay booked at SSR before our 7 night western cruise in Oct.  I'm thinking of trying to switch to VWL at the 7mo mark.  I'd love to stay at SSR, but I'll have a 5 and 3yr and will only be at the parks for 2 days.  This is our 1st trip *ever *to WDW and I think we'll be spending most of our time at MK.  (My original plan was that we'd see everything during our 1st trip in Jan so we wouldn't have to rush in Oct, but now that won't be the case)

So, 2 questions:
1.  How difficult do you think it will be to book a studio or 1BR at VWL Oct 14-17 at 7mo?  Is VWL as crowded as BWV or BCV during Food and Wine?
2.  I plan on spending most of our time at MK, but hope to visit 1 or 2 other parks time permitting.  Which should we prioritize give our kids' ages?  Epcot, Hollywood Studios or Animal Kingdom?  How easy is it to walk from Epcot to Hollywood Studios with toddlers?  I don't want to waste time with too many bus rides...

Thanks in advance!  
Don't want to hijack this thread, please let me know if I should move this to it's own...


----------



## eliza61

kerickson said:


> Hi WLV lovers!
> So, 2 questions:
> 1.  How difficult do you think it will be to book a studio or 1BR at VWL Oct 14-17 at 7mo?  Is VWL as crowded as BWV or BCV during Food and Wine?
> 2.  I plan on spending most of our time at MK, but hope to visit 1 or 2 other parks time permitting.  Which should we prioritize give our kids' ages?  Epcot, Hollywood Studios or Animal Kingdom?  How easy is it to walk from Epcot to Hollywood Studios with toddlers?  I don't want to waste time with too many bus rides...
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Don't want to hijack this thread, please let me know if I should move this to it's own...



I think October is generally considered a slower time.  I've only been to the F&W festival once and I stayed at the BCV's so I can't compare.  The WL is really a different animal IMO, due to it's design.  The massive lobby and the ground design all convey lots of space.  Even when I visit in the summer, it just never seems packed..
I wouldn't do the walk with toddlers. Even in October it's a good chance it will be warm and depending on how long they've already been going already, it might make for some grumpy kids.    If you go out the back of Epcot through the international gateway, you can catch the boat to HS.  It's quicker than the bus and your kids will really enjoy it.

Last question is a bit tougher for me because I love both parks.
 I asked my 14 yo old son and he voted for HS.  He said if you're a little kid Animal kingdom can be a bit scary.  ex. " a bugs life". (Actually he used the word demonic, but that's another story  )  Anyway he liked HS mainly because of Star tours, the muppets 3D and the lights motor action show.  Now with TSM it's probably a better fit for the little ones.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Muushka!  Please modify my December VWL vacation to the following:
> 
> Arrive VWL: 12/10/2009
> Depart VWL: 12/17/2009
> 
> Woo hoo!  Oops!  Am I excited too early?



Nope, we are too! Dates added. 



wildernessDad said:


> Don't know if you've all heard or if it's been posted here yet, but Peter H. Dominick Jr., the architect and designer of WL, AKL and GCV has died of an apparent heart attack at age 67.



Yes, we did hear about his passing, so sad. 



DisneyNutzy said:


> Hi Muushka,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback on Bonnet Creek. I had read some good reviews on it and thought we would give it a try for spring break. I thought 120 a night for a 2BR in premier season was too good to pass up. I'd rather be on site at the lodge but points don't go very far that time of year. If you like I can pass along the owner's name. I believe he is a commercial renter and I have read some very good reviews on the board about him. We will have a vehicle so I am not worried about their transportation.
> 
> You don't have to post it on the upcoming trips. I like that the list is mostly DVC trips.



Yes, will you PM me with his info?  Thanks!  And you got a great price, good deal.  I hope you like it.



mickeymorse said:


> Thanks for the  Muush. Only *10* more to go. Calling for 3-5" more tonight. Okay, enough already.
> Congrats Eliza, Bobbi and WD with new trips booked.
> 
> Muush and JT. If I get to see Stan, I'll mention about a meet on the roof for December for the groupies if he decides to stay. One can wish right?
> 
> Okay groupies, anyone tell me where Guest Services is in DTD? Want to pick up APs and TIW card there



Snow snow...GO AWAY!

Yes, the roof would be awesome!  And yes, we can dream. 



kerickson said:


> Hi WLV lovers!
> I had to cancel my long awaited Jan trip to SSR for 2 nights and VWL for 5 nights
> 
> We already have a 3 night stay booked at SSR before our 7 night western cruise in Oct.  I'm thinking of trying to switch to VWL at the 7mo mark.  I'd love to stay at SSR, but I'll have a 5 and 3yr and will only be at the parks for 2 days.  This is our 1st trip *ever *to WDW and I think we'll be spending most of our time at MK.  (My original plan was that we'd see everything during our 1st trip in Jan so we wouldn't have to rush in Oct, but now that won't be the case)
> 
> So, 2 questions:
> 1.  How difficult do you think it will be to book a studio or 1BR at VWL Oct 14-17 at 7mo?  Is VWL as crowded as BWV or BCV during Food and Wine?
> 2.  I plan on spending most of our time at MK, but hope to visit 1 or 2 other parks time permitting.  Which should we prioritize give our kids' ages?  Epcot, Hollywood Studios or Animal Kingdom?  How easy is it to walk from Epcot to Hollywood Studios with toddlers?  I don't want to waste time with too many bus rides...
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> Don't want to hijack this thread, please let me know if I should move this to it's own...



Not answer questions about VWL on the Groupie thread?  
No need to go anywhere else!  

I have booked VWL for that time of year at 7 months and got it.  I can't answer any kiddo questions, don't have any, but sounds like Eliza has it covered.  Visit us often!


----------



## blossomz

jimmytammy said:


> From Ranger Stan!!
> 
> He told me a lady whose name is Muushka had a conversation with him about us.
> 
> Muushka, I believe you left him smitten.  He was saying what a charming lady you were, which I told him I have only seen pictures here on the DIS of you, and heard your voice on the podcast.  But I told him that from what I have seen here, it seemed what he was saying was all true.  I told him he has one up on us as we havent had the chance to meet yet.
> 
> I told him we were serious about having him as our honorary guest in Dec. Told him again of his huge fan base, and that Muushka was like an official spokesperson for our group. He gets a giggle knowing he has fans.  But he kept going on about Muushka.  I believe you may have left him with stars in his eyes
> 
> Had a chance to speak with his DW Carolyn.  She told me not to mention too much to him about his fans and being a hero around the Lodge, because his head was already swollen and if it got any bigger, he would have to get another hat.  Then she said you know how Disney is, they would never foot the bill for another hat.  She sounds as charming as he is.



OMG!!  That is the coolest yet!  I have to start looking at my calendar and see if I can't somehow swing getting down there in December!  Wow!!


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> OMG!!  That is the coolest yet!  I have to start looking at my calendar and see if I can't somehow swing getting down there in December!  Wow!!



Do it!!!


----------



## kerickson

eliza61 said:


> I think October is generally considered a slower time.  I've only been to the F&W festival once and I stayed at the BCV's so I can't compare.  The WL is really a different animal IMO, due to it's design.  The massive lobby and the ground design all convey lots of space.  Even when I visit in the summer, it just never seems packed..
> I wouldn't do the walk with toddlers. Even in October it's a good chance it will be warm and depending on how long they've already been going already, it might make for some grumpy kids.    If you go out the back of Epcot through the international gateway, you can catch the boat to HS.  It's quicker than the bus and your kids will really enjoy it.
> 
> Last question is a bit tougher for me because I love both parks.
> I asked my 14 yo old son and he voted for HS.  He said if you're a little kid Animal kingdom can be a bit scary.  ex. " a bugs life". (Actually he used the word demonic, but that's another story  )  Anyway he liked HS mainly because of Star tours, the muppets 3D and the lights motor action show.  Now with TSM it's probably a better fit for the little ones.



Thanks so much for the tips!  I was thinking that we may not get to do Animal Park this time, but with DVC I know I'll be back again!  I recently had back surgery and I know I'd want to go on Expedition Everest if we were there, which wouldn't be the best thing...I've been on most of the other big rides at DLR, so I'll be fine if I have to pass up a few of them at the other parks.  Plenty of kid rides, shows and other things to fill up 2 days!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thanks for the cake Muushka!

Horselover only 4 more days!!!!  

Kerickson - I agree with Eliza, that walk from Epcot to HS would be a long walk for toddlers.  I would recommend the boat too.


----------



## horselover

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Horselover only 4 more days!!!!



Thanks for reminding me!  I almost forgot!      I may have to start counting down the hours soon.   

Blossomz - look at your calendar & meet us in Dec.!  The more the merrier!


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thanks for the cake Muushka!
> 
> Horselover only 4 more days!!!!
> 
> Kerickson - I agree with Eliza, that walk from Epcot to HS would be a long walk for toddlers.  I would recommend the boat too.



You are welcome.  AND I removed the calories!  You can eat the entire thing!


----------



## mickeymorse

Doing the single digit dance until we leave for our trip. *9* more sleeps.


----------



## Dodie

Hey Groupies! Long time no chat.

I'm so jealous of those of you with a trip to the lodge soon.  Hope everyone has a great time.

It's so darned cold here - I find myself dreaming of WDW more often than not lately. We're supposed to have windchills of -20 to -25 in the next 3 days.

OH -- Edited to add --- WELCOME NEW GROUPIES!!!!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Wow I had a lot of catching up to do!

*twokats* -  and glad you joined us!  Your may trip sounds just wonderful.  Congrats early on your 25th anniversary!

*cheer4bison* - enjoyed reading about the fireworks cruise. What a sweet memory.

*eliza* - never a dull day at your house!  I trust you'll get even with them some day.  

*DLI* - interesting about the AK tree

*BWV Dreamin'* - oh I'd love to hear about your segway tour if you do it.  We did the one at Epcot and absolutely loved it.  I booked it as a surprise for my DH on a couples only trip and I think I loved it more than he did. I was very nervous because I'm not exactly graceful, but it wasn't as hard as I thought it would be.  I'd love to try the one at Ft. Wilderness.

*Inkmahm* - my DH always puts a Segway on his Christmas list as a joke but he would love to have one. It really is a fun way to get around. Hope you enjoy the tour in March. Let us know.

*mickeymorse* - my DH has the same reaction about Sci Fi.  He just doesn't like the food much but he will do it every now and then just for the kids to have the experience because they love it.  Your trip is so close!  

*DiznyDi* - enjoyed reading your thoughts and we too appreciate your son's service.  We have never done the flag service at MK but would like to.  

*Muushka* - I know you have been back a while but welcome back! Glad you had a good trip. Thanks for keeping the list going.  Can you add on to the beginning of my trip 3/7 Ft. Wilderness cabin?  That's my DS13 twins birthdays so we decided to go a day earlier. Thanks!

*kerickson* -   I don't have any advice on how busy it is in October, but wanted to say I'm glad you joined us.

*horselover* - I'm jealous and wish I could trade countdowns with you or MM! 

*DODIE* - stay warm!

*Everyone else I missed* - haha I just like for everyone to get a shout out....I know I'm leaving out some who posted so to all of you hello again and have a happy week!


----------



## Muushka

> Muushka - I know you have been back a while but welcome back! Glad you had a good trip. Thanks for keeping the list going. Can you add on to the beginning of my trip 3/7 Ft. Wilderness cabin? That's my DS13 twins birthdays so we decided to go a day earlier. Thanks!



I took really good care of that request!

You are so sweet Dory, what a fun Groupie you are!

I hope you have a great time at WDW


----------



## Granny

Let's see...this thread is all of 11 days old and already 18 pages but more importantly 36 different posters.  I'd say the Groupies are alive and well!!


----------



## Muushka

Granny, are you stalking me?? 

Happy New Year Granny!


----------



## horselover

Oooo 1st post of the day!  I'm never 1st.

Hi Dodie & Dory!   

MM - 9 more sleeps!  Too funny!      It's too bad we're going to miss each other by about a week.

I'm really counting the days now as it's getting colder & colder!  Friday is supposed to be the colder day in MA since 2003!  

I got my notice from OL this morning for my delivery on Sat.!     It's starting to feel official now.

I have to admit I'm getting a little worried about my stamina for this trip.  6 wks. out from surgery & I still get really tired mid-day.  I doubt I'll have my usual get up & go pace.  Knowing what I know now I never would have scheduled the surgery for before the trip.  It doesn't help that my doc was not 100% honest with me.  He told me the recovery time would be 6 wks. & I'd be back to my old self.       He's going to get a piece of my mind today when I see him for my check up.  He should have been a little more honest about it.  

Stay warm fellow groupies in cold weather places!  

3 more days!!!


----------



## Granny

Muushka...not stalking...we just like to hang out in the same places.  

horselover...very best wishes on your surgery and recovery.  While you might not be quite as active this trip, that's the beauty of DVC knowing you'll be back again relatively soon.  Good luck!  

And I officially struck out in my quest to convince my family to head to WDW for Christmas this year.  So I won't be joining the Groupie meets.    Thank goodness I'll get my Lodge fix in during the summer.


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Muushka...not stalking...we just like to hang out in the same places.
> 
> horselover...very best wishes on your surgery and recovery.  While you might not be quite as active this trip, that's the beauty of DVC knowing you'll be back again relatively soon.  Good luck!
> 
> And I officially struck out in my quest to convince my family to head to WDW for Christmas this year.  So I won't be joining the Groupie meets.    Thank goodness I'll get my Lodge fix in during the summer.



Darn!  Well, one of these Decembers we will get to meet!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Good morning Groupies!!!  How is everyone doing in the northern states?  We were in MN last week and escaped on Sunday just before the big chill settled in.  I couldn't understand why the whole state wasn't trying to get on our flight going to Vegas?!?!?!?  We're having the opposite problems around Reno/Tahoe - it's too warm.  I'm enjoying it but the snow is melting too quickly and we'll be paying for it in the summer.   




horselover said:


> I have to admit I'm getting a little worried about my stamina for this trip.  6 wks. out from surgery & I still get really tired mid-day.  I doubt I'll have my usual get up & go pace.  Knowing what I know now I never would have scheduled the surgery for before the trip.  It doesn't help that my doc was not 100% honest with me.  He told me the recovery time would be 6 wks. & I'd be back to my old self.       He's going to get a piece of my mind today when I see him for my check up.  He should have been a little more honest about it.
> 
> Stay warm fellow groupies in cold weather places!
> 
> 3 more days!!!



horselover - have you considered renting a scooter?  We did that for DH for our Dec. trip.  He had a miniscus transplant in his knee in Oct that the Dr. told him would take 4 weeks to recover from (ha!).  At 4 weeks he had to have repair work done so there was no way he could do much if any walking.  He resisted the scooter terribly but afterwards he said it was the best thing he could have ever done!  (Why he doesn't just learn to listen to his DW from the start I don't know.   )  I know you had shoulder surgery but if you tire easily I believe the scooter will _really_ help you enjoy your trip.  And you could just use it as needed.  If you want to check it out and would like more info let me know.  I'd recommend renting from an offsite company and it really was not expensive especially compared to how it saved the vacation for us.  _AND_ the bonus for everyone was no carrying bags for any of us!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Happy Wednesday!  

horselover- I'm sorry to hear you are not back 100%.  I hope you can take a slower pace and still have a wonderful trip.  

Everybody stay safe and warm.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Wow I had a lot of catching up to do!
> 
> *twokats* -  and glad you joined us! Your may trip sounds just wonderful. Congrats early on your 25th anniversary!
> 
> *cheer4bison* - enjoyed reading about the fireworks cruise. What a sweet memory.
> 
> *eliza* - never a dull day at your house! I trust you'll get even with them some day.
> 
> *DLI* - interesting about the AK tree
> 
> *BWV Dreamin'* - oh I'd love to hear about your segway tour if you do it. We did the one at Epcot and absolutely loved it. I booked it as a surprise for my DH on a couples only trip and I think I loved it more than he did. I was very nervous because I'm not exactly graceful, but it wasn't as hard as I thought it would be. I'd love to try the one at Ft. Wilderness.
> 
> *Inkmahm* - my DH always puts a Segway on his Christmas list as a joke but he would love to have one. It really is a fun way to get around. Hope you enjoy the tour in March. Let us know.
> 
> *mickeymorse* - my DH has the same reaction about Sci Fi. He just doesn't like the food much but he will do it every now and then just for the kids to have the experience because they love it. Your trip is so close!
> 
> *DiznyDi* - enjoyed reading your thoughts and we too appreciate your son's service. We have never done the flag service at MK but would like to.
> 
> *Muushka* - I know you have been back a while but welcome back! Glad you had a good trip. Thanks for keeping the list going. Can you add on to the beginning of my trip 3/7 Ft. Wilderness cabin? That's my DS13 twins birthdays so we decided to go a day earlier. Thanks!
> 
> *kerickson* -  I don't have any advice on how busy it is in October, but wanted to say I'm glad you joined us.
> 
> *horselover* - I'm jealous and wish I could trade countdowns with you or MM!
> 
> *DODIE* - stay warm!
> 
> *Everyone else I missed* - haha I just like for everyone to get a shout out....I know I'm leaving out some who posted so to all of you hello again and have a happy week!


I will definitely report on that Fort Wilderness Segway tour!! I also will post pics, pics, and more pics! This will be a Virgin Moose report as this will be my " first time" at the Villas!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> Thanks for reminding me!  I almost forgot!      I may have to start counting down the hours soon.


You haven't started already?!  I am looking forward to doing the single digit dance on Monday.  Then I can officially start counting down the hours!



Muushka said:


> You are welcome.  AND I removed the calories!  You can eat the entire thing!


Believe me I will!   Thanks!



mickeymorse said:


> Doing the single digit dance until we leave for our trip. *9* more sleeps.


Good for you!!!!  I'm not too far behind you!


----------



## eliza61

horselover said:


> I have to admit I'm getting a little worried about my stamina for this trip.  6 wks. out from surgery & I still get really tired mid-day.  I doubt I'll have my usual get up & go pace.  Knowing what I know now I never would have scheduled the surgery for before the trip.  It doesn't help that my doc was not 100% honest with me.  *He told me the recovery time would be 6 wks*. & I'd be back to my old self.       He's going to get a piece of my mind today when I see him for my check up.  He should have been a little more honest about it.
> 
> Stay warm fellow groupies in cold weather places!
> 
> 3 more days!!!




What is it with Surgeons and 6 weeks.  I had knee surgery last June and I got the same 6 week drill.  While it was better than pre surgery I was no where near my old self.  
Don't worry about the pace  HL.  I have faith in wdw's & the lodge's magic.  I think it will give you exactly the kind of vacation you need right now.   

Have a great time.  I would be green with envy but it's only 18 degrees here in Philly, I think once you turn blue you have to warm up again before doing any other colors.


----------



## DWFan4Life

mickeymorse said:


> Doing the single digit dance until we leave for our trip. *9* more sleeps.




Wow...I'll help you dance more...    That would be better...  We just got there last Christmas holidays and the experience is really wonderful, I already miss it.  

Have a safe trip and enjoy.


----------



## horselover

Thanks for all the support groupies!  You guys & gals are awesome!   

So I'm back from the doctor.  What is it with doctors?  Kept me waiting for 45 min. & I had to call the school to have them pull the kids off the bus because I wasn't going to make it.  He asked me how I was & I told him I'm still really sore & have had to take a few pain pills over the last week or so.  First time I've had to do that since week 1 after surgery.   So he lifts up my arm to see how far it will go (Owww!) & says well you're sore because it's stiffening up & get rid of that sling.  Umm hello aren't you the one who told me to wear the sling up until now?!  His response was now I'm telling you to get rid of it & get your arm moving.  So much for 6 wks. & you'll be good as new.      I've hardly been wearing the sling around the house anyway so I'm not sure I'm buying his explanation.  But I'm officially free of it now & I've got the all clear to ride my horse again.  Not sure how I'll get the saddle on him, but that's another story.   He also gave the all clear to go on all the rides next week unless it's something that requires me to hold onto a bar up high.  Like I could do it even if I wanted to.  Sheesh. 

Is it wrong to be planning my trip around snacks?  I've got a list a mile long in my head of all the things I want to eat next week.  So much for the lose 5 lbs. resolution!  I think calories consummed while on vacation don't count anyway.   


Kat4Disney - I'm going to think about the scooter thing tonight.  I think I'll probably be ok & we can always go back to the resort to rest, but it's worth considering.  Thanks for the tip.  And I agree that men should always listen to their wives the 1st time!


----------



## bzzelady

horselover said:


> Is it wrong to be planning my trip around snacks?



I think that the answer to this question is over on the restaurants board  There are entire threads devoted to this quest so no...I don't see anthing wrong with it.  In fact, could you have a Mickey bar for me while you are there??


Glad to hear that the surgeon gave you the all clear to do what your arm will tolerate and to get back in the saddle again!


----------



## mickeymorse

horselover said:


> Oooo 1st post of the day!  I'm never 1st.
> 
> MM - 9 more sleeps!  Too funny!      It's too bad we're going to miss each other by about a week.
> 
> I'm really counting the days now as it's getting colder & colder!  Friday is supposed to be the colder day in MA since 2003!
> 
> I have to admit I'm getting a little worried about my stamina for this trip.  6 wks. out from surgery & I still get really tired mid-day.  I doubt I'll have my usual get up & go pace.  Knowing what I know now I never would have scheduled the surgery for before the trip.  It doesn't help that my doc was not 100% honest with me.  He told me the recovery time would be 6 wks. & I'd be back to my old self.       He's going to get a piece of my mind today when I see him for my check up.  He should have been a little more honest about it.
> 
> Stay warm fellow groupies in cold weather places!
> 
> 3 more days!!!



Sorry that we are going to miss each other. May you receive a nice dose of Fla sunshine to help the healing process.   Cold Mass air just won't do. 


Granny said:


> And I officially struck out in my quest to convince my family to head to WDW for Christmas this year.  So I won't be joining the Groupie meets.    Thank goodness I'll get my Lodge fix in during the summer.



Unfortunately I'm with you there Granny. Lets see what 2010 holds 


DWFan4Life said:


> Wow...I'll help you dance more...    That would be better...  We just got there last Christmas holidays and the experience is really wonderful, I already miss it.
> 
> Have a safe trip and enjoy.



Thanks for the dance and wishes. This trip has been almost 11 months in the making. One part of me feels like it took forever to get here and the other is saying " Where did the last year go?"


----------



## blossomz

Muushka said:


> Do it!!!



Hmmm...I am starting to think maybe I could swing coming down for the weekend of Dec 5! December dates are tough on a teacher!!   I can't stand that there might be a groupie meet and I might not be there! Hmm....

Getting REALLY COLD here in PA and I would guess up the coast from me!


----------



## 50 years Too!

blossomz said:


> Hmmm...I am starting to think maybe I could swing coming down for the weekend of Dec 5! December dates are tough on a teacher!!   I can't stand that there might be a groupie meet and I might not be there! Hmm....
> 
> Getting REALLY COLD here in PA and I would guess up the coast from me!



Now that's an idea.  I have never thought of going for a short trip by myself.
But to meet all you guys I might have to fly cross country for a weekend!

*Deb*


----------



## bzzelady

blossomz said:


> Getting REALLY COLD here in PA and I would guess up the coast from me!



Blossomz,

It's only about 5 degrees colder up here in Danville  
However, judging from the forecast for the weekend, I don't think any of us will be spending any more time outside than necessary.


----------



## blossomz

Think WDW....think WDW...think warm....


----------



## bzzelady

I'm thinking...I'm thinking...
I'm thinking I better change my screen saver from the VWL Christmas tree to a summer view of the villas pool


----------



## tea pot

*Hello Groupies*
* *
It's getting real cold here.... 
  Stoking the wood stove... gotta love the old Vermont Casting.. I don't think the kitty cats will move from the rug just in front of that stove until spring



mickeymorse said:


> Doing the single digit dance until we leave for our trip. *9* more sleeps.



Have a Wonderful Trip Home !!!   



Granny said:


> Let's see...this thread is all of 11 days old and already 18 pages but more importantly 36 different posters.  I'd say the Groupies are alive and well!!



I was just thinking... How great this new chapter has been  and how much you can miss in just a few days.  




horselover said:


> Thanks for all the support groupies!  You guys & gals are awesome!
> 
> So I'm back from the doctor.  What is it with doctors?  Kept me waiting for 45 min. & I had to call the school to have them pull the kids off the bus because I wasn't going to make it.  He asked me how I was & I told him I'm still really sore & have had to take a few pain pills over the last week or so.  First time I've had to do that since week 1 after surgery.   So he lifts up my arm to see how far it will go (Owww!) & says well you're sore because it's stiffening up & get rid of that sling.  Umm hello aren't you the one who told me to wear the sling up until now?!  His response was now I'm telling you to get rid of it & get your arm moving.  So much for 6 wks. & you'll be good as new.      I've hardly been wearing the sling around the house anyway so I'm not sure I'm buying his explanation.  But I'm officially free of it now & I've got the all clear to ride my horse again.  Not sure how I'll get the saddle on him, but that's another story.   He also gave the all clear to go on all the rides next week unless it's something that requires me to hold onto a bar up high.  Like I could do it even if I wanted to.  Sheesh.
> 
> Is it wrong to be planning my trip around snacks?  I've got a list a mile long in my head of all the things I want to eat next week.  So much for the lose 5 lbs. resolution!  I think calories consummed while on vacation don't count anyway.
> 
> 
> Kat4Disney - I'm going to think about the scooter thing tonight.  I think I'll probably be ok & we can always go back to the resort to rest, but it's worth considering.  Thanks for the tip.  And I agree that men should always listen to their wives the 1st time!



Horselover ....Take it easy I'm sure you'll be 100% soon... a little Florida Sunshine and WDW Magic will go along way   Stay Warm  




blossomz said:


> Hmmm...I am starting to think maybe I could swing coming down for the weekend of Dec 5! December dates are tough on a teacher!!   I can't stand that there might be a groupie meet and I might not be there! Hmm....


That's a great idea....  We could have Ranger Stan write you a note.




50 years Too! said:


> Now that's an idea.  I have never thought of going for a short trip by myself.
> But to meet all you guys I might have to fly cross country for a weekend!
> *Deb*



Do it.... Do it.....Do it.....


----------



## tea pot

*BWV Dreamin*
Have a Wonderful first trip Home to our beloved Lodge.
I know you'll just love love love it...    
Looking forward to the trip report.


----------



## cheer4bison

Wow!  The boards have been buzzing lately.  Sending much pixie dust to those among us who are heading "home" soon!   

Please remember your Groupie pals and bring back lots of photos to share upon your return.

Meanwhile, here's a nice calming photo of the pool at WL.  Wish it were warm enough to swim here...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka - could you make a change to my trip in May?  I messed around with my ressie's and am now AKV Concierge from May 8-14 and then VB from the 14-17th.  How the heck I ended up not being at the lodge I'm not exactly positive - just kept getting that concierge room and waitlist and couldn't pass it up!!  Then I saw that a shuttle launch is scheduled for that time in May so figured we'd go to Vero Beach and hope that it happens.  Oh well - there's no way I'm changing from the lodge in November but I'm envious of all the Groupies meeting up in Dec.  It sounds like it'll be a great time!!

Hope that all the Groupies have a great time that are heading to the world soon.    I'm ready to go back and it hasn't even been a month.  Can't really complain though as I leave for Hawaii on Sat.  Every once in awhile I get to go to a _great_ place for a convention!  

Horselover - I was thinking a bit more about the scooter and the one thing is that you'd have to be fairly comfortable hanging on to the handle - I don't know which shoulder you had done but I think the speed control was on the right hand side (I'd have to double check with DH since I didn't drive it much).  Good luck with the saddle - do you ride english?  I know my 40+ lb western would be some incredible PT!


----------



## eliza61

Mornin' Groupies,


Space mountain is 34 years old today.     It opened in Tommorrowland on 01/15/1975


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hope that all the Groupies have a great time that are heading to the world soon.    I'm ready to go back and it hasn't even been a month.  Can't really complain though as I leave for Hawaii on Sat.  Every once in awhile I get to go to a _great_ place for a convention!
> 
> Horselover - I was thinking a bit more about the scooter and the one thing is that you'd have to be fairly comfortable hanging on to the handle - I don't know which shoulder you had done but I think the speed control was on the right hand side (I'd have to double check with DH since I didn't drive it much).  Good luck with the saddle - do you ride english?  I know my 40+ lb western would be some incredible PT!



Oooo Hawaii!!  Now I'm the one who's jealous!  Have a great trip.  Which island are you going to?  Hope you have a fantastic time.  It would be hard not to in Hawaii!

On the scooter - I was thinking about it last night & I came to the same conclusion as you did above.  It is my right arm & I think it actually could make my arm feel worse having it straight out in front of me all the time.  I'm sure I'll be fine with walking.  I'll just take it easy.  Like others have said no need to push it because I know I'll be back again & the Lodge is just a short boat ride away from MK if I need to rest.  Oh & I do ride english.  If I had to lift a western saddle I wouldn't be riding until spring!  

54 hours & counting!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> Thanks for all the support groupies!  You guys & gals are awesome!
> 
> So I'm back from the doctor.  What is it with doctors?  Kept me waiting for 45 min. & I had to call the school to have them pull the kids off the bus because I wasn't going to make it.  He asked me how I was & I told him I'm still really sore & have had to take a few pain pills over the last week or so.  First time I've had to do that since week 1 after surgery.   So he lifts up my arm to see how far it will go (Owww!) & says well you're sore because it's stiffening up & get rid of that sling.  Umm hello aren't you the one who told me to wear the sling up until now?!  His response was now I'm telling you to get rid of it & get your arm moving.  So much for 6 wks. & you'll be good as new.      I've hardly been wearing the sling around the house anyway so I'm not sure I'm buying his explanation.  But I'm officially free of it now & I've got the all clear to ride my horse again.  Not sure how I'll get the saddle on him, but that's another story.   He also gave the all clear to go on all the rides next week unless it's something that requires me to hold onto a bar up high.  Like I could do it even if I wanted to.  Sheesh.
> 
> Is it wrong to be planning my trip around snacks?  I've got a list a mile long in my head of all the things I want to eat next week.  So much for the lose 5 lbs. resolution!  I think calories consummed while on vacation don't count anyway.
> QUOTE]
> 
> HL hope you get to feeling better.  Glad you will at least be able to ride again.  Bzzelady got me thinking of the song I'm back in the saddle again!  My DD rides English too.  Oh and there is nothing wrong with planning your trip around snacks!  We can't wait to have some chocolate from Germany!!!  (Imagine Homer Simpson drooling here)
> 
> It was 17 below this morning!  Gotta love it!  Yeah right.   Just went to lunch and it was 3 below.  Come on Florida!!!!! I need it bad!!!
> 
> Kathy I hope you get to see the launch.  There was one when we were down last year but we weren't in a good place to see it.  DHS.  Plus my DD saw Prince Caspian and didn't care about anything else happening in the real world!


----------



## DVC Jen

horselover said:


> Thanks for all the support groupies!  You guys & gals are awesome!
> 
> So I'm back from the doctor.  What is it with doctors?  Kept me waiting for 45 min. & I had to call the school to have them pull the kids off the bus because I wasn't going to make it.  He asked me how I was & I told him I'm still really sore & have had to take a few pain pills over the last week or so.  First time I've had to do that since week 1 after surgery.   So he lifts up my arm to see how far it will go (Owww!) & says well you're sore because it's stiffening up & get rid of that sling.  Umm hello aren't you the one who told me to wear the sling up until now?!  His response was now I'm telling you to get rid of it & get your arm moving.  So much for 6 wks. & you'll be good as new.      I've hardly been wearing the sling around the house anyway so I'm not sure I'm buying his explanation.  But I'm officially free of it now & I've got the all clear to ride my horse again.  Not sure how I'll get the saddle on him, but that's another story.   He also gave the all clear to go on all the rides next week unless it's something that requires me to hold onto a bar up high.  Like I could do it even if I wanted to.  Sheesh.
> 
> Is it wrong to be planning my trip around snacks?  I've got a list a mile long in my head of all the things I want to eat next week.  So much for the lose 5 lbs. resolution!  I think calories consummed while on vacation don't count anyway.
> 
> 
> Kat4Disney - I'm going to think about the scooter thing tonight.  I think I'll probably be ok & we can always go back to the resort to rest, but it's worth considering.  Thanks for the tip.  And I agree that men should always listen to their wives the 1st time!



Hope you are feeling 100% soon.


----------



## Inkmahm

It was -14 F at my house this morning.. that pool picture above looks REALLY good right about now.  I still have 8 1/2 weeks to wait to get back to WDW though...


----------



## Muushka

Hey guys, these cold temps are not 'wind chill' right?

Get well soon horselover!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

cheer4bison said:


> Wow! The boards have been buzzing lately. Sending much pixie dust to those among us who are heading "home" soon!
> 
> Please remember your Groupie pals and bring back lots of photos to share upon your return.
> 
> Meanwhile, here's a nice calming photo of the pool at WL. Wish it were warm enough to swim here...


Love the pool pic!! Thanks Ms. Teapot, I will definitely report....wish my trip was sooner


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Glad you are doing a bit better horselover....here's to continued improvement ! *









to SPACE MOUNTAIN !  Thanks for that trivia eliza !!!!

*Kathy, congrats on getting the AKV concierge !   I'll be at VWL May 8-10 so we overlap a bit  *


----------



## blossomz

[/QUOTE]That's a great idea....  We could have Ranger Stan write you a note.





> OK...do you think if Ranger Stand wrote me an excuse blank that they would give me leave with pay?   I would do book my stay sooo fast!


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka, please remove the earlier December vacation from your list. I'm not going twice although I'd love to!


----------



## Muushka

Done!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Hey guys, these cold temps are not 'wind chill' right?



No with the wind chill it was even worse!  We are having a heat wave today!  It's 16 degrees!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Muushka said:


> Hey guys, these cold temps are not 'wind chill' right?
> 
> Get well soon horselover!



-13 in Ohio today. The 'high' is to get to a roaring -3! Wind chills in our area were -30 this morning.  

I'll second the get well wishes,*horselover* Don't you have a trip coming up? A little Florida sun will get you feeling better.

Hope everyone stays warm this week-end!
Di


----------



## horselover

Thanks for the mooosey get well Mia!  Where do you find such cute graphics?

Well this is it groupie friends!  Finished up the packing & just printed our boarding passes so we are good to go!         I must say this is probably the hardest trip I've ever packed for.  The weather is messing me up.  Mid 40s in the mornings & mid 60s in the afternoons.  Not the easist thing to pack for when you're trying to stick to a carry-on.  Hopefully I have all the right things.   We'll head for the airport around noon tomorrow.  No snow in the forecast!  Woo hoo!

I'll try & check-in on Mon.  My wait list never came through so we have to check out of VWL on Sun. & then check back in on Mon.  I don't want to pay for the internet service at WL on Sun.  I'll do my best to take lots of pics.  I plan to use my new HD camcorder a lot on this trip, but I promise not to neglect my groupie friends need for pics!

Bye for now!       VWL here we come!


----------



## mickeymorse

Have a great trip HL

Hope you get to see that shuttle launch Kat. Our trip in Aug doesn't have anything scheduled.  

Only *6* more sleeps til we escape this deep freeze


----------



## blossomz

Have a great trip HL!!


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> You have an awesome vacation planned!  I took the liberty of adding you to the front page.  Let me know if that is all right.
> And welcome!  You know that Moosie Siggy would look great on you!
> And your screen name....do tell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the welcomes!  Sorry I had some catch up reading to do.  This is the start of my very busy time at work, so sometimes the really fun stuff has to take a back burner.
> 
> We are so looking forward to the whole trip in May and I check my countdown calendar frequently as I am sure all of ya'll do when you have a trip.
> 
> Muushka:  Thanks for the posting on the list, that is great!!  I hope to figure out very soon how to do the Moosie Siggy.  I think they are really neat!!  You like my screen name. . . there is a small story behind that.  Mine and my dd's names both start with kat.  Can't have too many kats or cats in the house (IMHO)
> 
> I hope all the groupies that are suffering in the realllllly cold temps get a break soon.  We have had a few days in the 20's and we are all miserable.  Our temps change every other day.  High, low, high and low.  Lots of people getting sick from the weather fluctuations.
> 
> Again thanks for the welcomes and the early congratulations on my anniversary.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

HL -Have a great trip. Hope it warms up for you. We'll be arriving in Orlando as you leave. I love escaping the cold Northeast in January but the weather is always iffy in Dinsey in January. Last January was very cold but in 2007 it was shorts and T Shirts the entire week. 60's sounds a heck of a lot better then what we are going through now.

Have a safe trip.


----------



## blossomz

Welcome twokats!  

You have a great trip too Dizneynutzy!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

blossomz said:


> Welcome twokats!
> 
> You have a great trip too Dizneynutzy!



Thanks Blossomz. No lodge this trip but only 29 days until we head "HOME".


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Oooo Hawaii!!  Now I'm the one who's jealous!  Have a great trip.  Which island are you going to?  Hope you have a fantastic time.  It would be hard not to in Hawaii!
> 
> On the scooter - I was thinking about it last night & I came to the same conclusion as you did above.  It is my right arm & I think it actually could make my arm feel worse having it straight out in front of me all the time.  I'm sure I'll be fine with walking.  I'll just take it easy.  Like others have said no need to push it because I know I'll be back again & the Lodge is just a short boat ride away from MK if I need to rest.  Oh & I do ride english.  If I had to lift a western saddle I wouldn't be riding until spring!
> 
> 54 hours & counting!!!



I'm off to Kauai in 9.5 hours!  Haven't been to that island since Magnum PI was still filming so I'm pretty excited!  And no - I didn't see Mr. Magnum himself but did speak with a few crew members when we were on Oahu for a couple of days.

I hope you have an easy time getting around and a wonderful time at WDW!  



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Kathy I hope you get to see the launch.  There was one when we were down last year but we weren't in a good place to see it.  DHS.  Plus my DD saw Prince Caspian and didn't care about anything else happening in the real world!



Thanks DLI!  Hmmmm....handsome movie hero or watching a rocket for a minute or two after waiting for an even longer time....I think I understand what your daughter was thinking.    But I'm excited!  



MiaSRN62 said:


> Kathy, congrats on getting the AKV concierge !   I'll be at VWL May 8-10 so we overlap a bit



Thanks - I was quite surprised.  Now I'm worried we'll be quite spoiled with our first DVC trip to AKV.  I thought I'd be wanting savanna rooms but after getting this - well, I wonder if it'll become a habit?!   



mickeymorse said:


> Hope you get to see that shuttle launch Kat. Our trip in Aug doesn't have anything scheduled.
> 
> Only *6* more sleeps til we escape this deep freeze



I was lucky enough to see one from the Swan many years ago but I'd love to see one from a bit closer.  Hopefully they'll stay on schedule since it'll probably be the last chance I have.

I'm glad that so many groupies are going to be escaping from the cold!  I hope everyone has great trips!!  

Gotta go pack now!


----------



## Muushka

Have a wonderful time in HI!  I have never been, one of these days.....maybe after DVC is built there!

*horselover Jan 17-21 VWL
bgraham34 Jan 21-25 VWL
MickeyMorse Jan 23-24 POP, Jan 24-30 VWL *

Looks like some of us are headed down real soon!  Have a wonderful time!



twokats said:


> Muushka said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have an awesome vacation planned!  I took the liberty of adding you to the front page.  Let me know if that is all right.
> And welcome!  You know that Moosie Siggy would look great on you!
> And your screen name....do tell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the welcomes!  Sorry I had some catch up reading to do.  This is the start of my very busy time at work, so sometimes the really fun stuff has to take a back burner.
> 
> We are so looking forward to the whole trip in May and I check my countdown calendar frequently as I am sure all of ya'll do when you have a trip.
> 
> Muushka:  Thanks for the posting on the list, that is great!!  I hope to figure out very soon how to do the Moosie Siggy.  I think they are really neat!!  You like my screen name. . . there is a small story behind that.  Mine and my dd's names both start with kat.  Can't have too many kats or cats in the house (IMHO)
> 
> I hope all the groupies that are suffering in the realllllly cold temps get a break soon.  We have had a few days in the 20's and we are all miserable.  Our temps change every other day.  High, low, high and low.  Lots of people getting sick from the weather fluctuations.
> 
> Again thanks for the welcomes and the early congratulations on my anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a Kat AND a cat person, you have Dixie Landings in your screen name......Good job!
> Let us know if we can help with that Moosie addition.  He is anxiously waiting to be a part of you!
Click to expand...


----------



## 50 years Too!

Morning Groupies,

Haven't had much time on the DIS lately, but wanted to drop by, say hi,
and say keep warm and safe all you northerners and midwesterners!
*
Deb*


----------



## MiaSRN62

> horselover Jan 17-21 VWL
> bgraham34 Jan 21-25 VWL
> MickeyMorse Jan 23-24 POP, Jan 24-30 VWL



*Yes !!!  I second what Muushka said !  Have an awesome time in the WORLD !*








> and say keep warm and safe all you northerners and midwesterners!



*Hi Deb !  How's everything......
Thanks for the "keep warm" wishes.....but honestly, I think I have forgotten what warm is !!!!!  Right now, it is 12 degrees at noon !!!!  And I know it's even colder in many areas.....*


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Kat4Disney :I'm off to Kauai in 9.5 hours! Haven't been to that island since Magnum PI was still filming so I'm pretty excited! And no - I didn't see Mr. Magnum himself but did speak with a few crew members when we were on Oahu for a couple of days.



*OMG Kathy !  You lucky duck !  Have an awesome time !  *


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*horselover* - Hope your trip is off to a great start!

*mickeymorse* - 5 more sleeps?   

*KAT4DISNEY* - Have a wonderful time in Hawaii! Oh I used to be so in love with Magnum P.I.  

*Muushka* - I think I too will have to visit Hawaii after DVC is built there.  Have only been once when DH had a work trip that I was able to join him on about 17 years ago.  I think it is time to go back.   

*50 years Too!* -  

*MiaSRN62* - 12 degrees I have nothing to complain about here in Texas with the cold temperatures y'all have.

Happy Saturday Groupies!


----------



## blossomz

KAT..any chance you can spy on the new DVC resort while you are there?  I cannot wait to do my first trip "home" to Hawaii!  Be safe and have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Trev's mom

Just subscribing! Love the thread! I'm on my way to the VWL in 16 days for our first stay and I'm excited. We are bring friends that have never even seen WL and I can't wait to see their reaction when they walk into the lobby for the first time. 

Wondering if you can request the floor you would like to stay on or which way you would face? When we stayed at SSR it was easy because there is so much room there but I think that a room with a view of the lake may be more of a challenge at VWL. Any advice?


----------



## Muushka

Trev's mom said:


> Just subscribing! Love the thread! I'm on my way to the VWL in 16 days for our first stay and I'm excited. We are bring friends that have never even seen WL and I can't wait to see their reaction when they walk into the lobby for the first time.
> 
> Wondering if you can request the floor you would like to stay on or which way you would face? When we stayed at SSR it was easy because there is so much room there but I think that a room with a view of the lake may be more of a challenge at VWL. Any advice?



Welcome aboard TM!  16 days, not too much longer!  If you want, give me a date and I'll put you on the much sought after vacation list!  And if you find that VWL speaks to your soul, grab a moosie siggy!

Sorry, I don't do room request thingies, but I hope you have a great time!


----------



## mickeymorse

Trev's mom said:


> Just subscribing! Love the thread! I'm on my way to the VWL in 16 days for our first stay and I'm excited. We are bring friends that have never even seen WL and I can't wait to see their reaction when they walk into the lobby for the first time.
> 
> Wondering if you can request the floor you would like to stay on or which way you would face? When we stayed at SSR it was easy because there is so much room there but I think that a room with a view of the lake may be more of a challenge at VWL. Any advice?



Welcome to the groupies.

I was told you could request a lake view. Don't know how much lake you will see but it does put you on one side of the building. The only other request might be to be near the elevators. I'll be there this time next week enjoying whatever temps they want to give me. Won't be as cold as here. That I guarantee. 

Dory...but who's counting.


----------



## Trev's mom

Muushka: Thanks for the Welcome! We will be at the VWL from 2/2 through 2/8 and I can't wait!!

Mickeymorse: Thanks for the info.  It was -17 this week here in Chicago so I'm really looking forward to warmer weather and no snow!


----------



## blossomz

Hi TM!  Welcome to our band of groupies!  I've put in requests and sometimes they can be honored and sometimes not.  Just depends..but the Lodge is wonderful no matter what!  

When is it gonna warm up?!


----------



## bzzelady

It's 22 balmy degrees here in Danville  
I'm headed down to Blossomz neck of the woods today (great aunt and uncle are moving out of their home and we are providing the muscle power) and I'm hoping it's at least 30 in York when I get there around 10 am


----------



## Muushka

Trev's mom said:


> Muushka: Thanks for the Welcome! We will be at the VWL from 2/2 through 2/8 and I can't wait!!
> 
> Mickeymorse: Thanks for the info.  It was -17 this week here in Chicago so I'm really looking forward to warmer weather and no snow!



Got it!  Just in the nick of time!


----------



## tea pot

*Good Morning All...... Snowing Here *



twokats said:


> [  Can't have too many kats or cats in the house (IMHO)  .


Two Kitty Cats in our House...Welcome twokats   





KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm off to Kauai in 9.5 hours!  Haven't been to that island since Magnum PI was still filming
> :


I love that show.... Have a Wonderful trip.... looking forward to some pics.
Mahalo  



50 years Too! said:


> Morning Groupies,
> Haven't had much time on the DIS lately, but wanted to drop by, say hi,
> and say keep warm and safe all you northerners and midwesterners!
> *
> Deb*



Thanks for the "warm" wishes Deb   



MiaSRN62 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]*


*

Always love your graphics...  thanks a bunch




Trev's mom said:



			Just subscribing! Love the thread! I'm on my way to the VWL in 16 days for our first stay and I'm excited. We are bring friends that have never even seen WL and I can't wait to see their reaction when they walk into the lobby for the first time.
		
Click to expand...


A BIG WELCOME     Trev's mom

  Still catching up.... need to get another cup of tea....See You Real Soon *


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Trev's mom -  
16 days!   I hope you have an awesome vacation, and that your friends love the lodge!  Pull up a chair and visit while you count down your days.





MM - only 4 more sleeps (since your not counting I thought I better be sure you know).  

It is making me cold just reading all of y'all temperatures each day.  Stay safe and warm!


----------



## tea pot

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Pull up a chair and visit while you count down your days.


 Hey Dory.... Don't mind if I do... May is a long way off but I never feel very far away because my groupie friends keep me close to my Happy Place  


Muushka said:


> *horselover   Jan 17-21  VWL*
> *bgraham34  Jan 21-25  VWL*
> *MickeyMorse *  Jan 23-24 POP, *Jan 24-30 VWL  *
> Disney Loving Iowan   Jan 28 - Feb 3  BWV  and Happy Birthday! eb



  Pixie Dust to all Groupies starting off the New Year in our Magical World   

*Muushka A Big Groupie Thank You for keeping our Vacation List*


----------



## jimmytammy

A big WELCOME to Trev's Mom


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> Hey Dory.... Don't mind if I do... May is a long way off but I never feel very far away because my groupie friends keep me close to my Happy Place
> 
> 
> Pixie Dust to all Groupies starting off the New Year in our Magical World
> 
> *Muushka A Big Groupie Thank You for keeping our Vacation List*



It is my pleasure.

Hey JT, isn't there a cruise to add to the list??


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> It is my pleasure.
> 
> Hey JT, isn't there a cruise to add to the list??



There sure is!!

Mar 6-13 2010.  Western Caribbean.  Cant wait!!  And thanks Muushka for all the help!!  Hoping to add on a few days after the cruise at VWL to "relax"


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> There sure is!!
> 
> Mar 6-13 2010.  Western Caribbean.  Cant wait!!  And thanks Muushka for all the help!!  Hoping to add on a few days after the cruise at VWL to "relax"



Cool!  You will be last on our list for a very long time, but you are there!


----------



## Muushka

Kathy (KAT4DISNEY) Nov 6-7 AKV
*Nov 12-17 VWL*

What did I do wrong here?  Help!  Looks hinkey!
Kathy, are you going that whole time or did I lose someone's name????  Granny's gonna kill me!!! 

Say, does anyone notice a common thread on the list towards the end???? *Lots-O-green*


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Muushka - If you just copied his list from chapter 2, it looks like that is KAT4DISNEY's trip on the old thread.  



Granny said:


> On this post I will try to keep up with VWL Groupies planned trips to WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> *Mickeymorse   Aug 22- Sept 4   VWL*
> Deb (50 Years Too!)  Aug 30 - Sept 5  HH
> *Wilderness Dad  Oct 21-26  VWL*
> *Kathy (KAT4DISNEY)* Nov 6-7 AKV   *Nov 12-17 VWL*



I know you didn't ask me, but I'm just an overachiever groupie today trying to get moosie points. 

Oh I wish I was adding some green to the end of your list.


----------



## Muushka

Good investigative work Dory!

I will get them back on the same line and just wonder where poor K4 will be between the 7th and the 12th!


----------



## Muushka

I just got an email about a cruise deal:


Package includes:
- Air flight from Seattle to Anchorage
- 2 nts. Mt. McKinley Princess Wilderness Lodge
- 2 nt. Denali Princess Wilderness Lodge with natural History Tour
- Direct to the Wilderness Lodge rail travel
- Southbound 7 nt. "Voyage of the Glaciers" Cruise

http://www.crucon.com/edeal011809wk3ss.html

fun, huh!  Like it was created for us!!!


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> Good investigative work Dory!
> 
> I will get them back on the same line and just wonder where poor K4 will be between the 7th and the 12th!



Good afternoon Groupies! 

Hey Muushka -

We finally got with the program and booked our trip for this year! Can you add us to the list?  As of right now - we'll be at VWL from 10/21-10/31!  We've booked a studio for 5 days and then a one bedroom for 5 days. At our 7 month window - are going to try and rebook the studio for BCV - upon several of the Groupies recommendation.  Yep - going to try stepping out "of the box" and try another property.  Yikes!  Hope we're not disappointed! 

We're positively balmy here today at 40 degrees!  Was in Costco yesterday am -pipes had burst and no restrooms.  My Mom's new "home" (assisted care) still has no hot water.  Lots of broken water pipes in the area after 3 days of no temps above 30! (We seem to recall this was the reason we moved South ).

Everyone have a great week!


----------



## Muushka

Happydinks said:


> Good afternoon Groupies!
> 
> Hey Muushka -
> 
> We finally got with the program and booked our trip for this year! Can you add us to the list?  As of right now - we'll be at VWL from 10/21-10/31!  We've booked a studio for 5 days and then a one bedroom for 5 days. At our 7 month window - are going to try and rebook the studio for BCV - upon several of the Groupies recommendation.  Yep - going to try stepping out "of the box" and try another property.  Yikes!  Hope we're not disappointed!
> 
> We're positively balmy here today at 40 degrees!  Was in Costco yesterday am -pipes had burst and no restrooms.  My Mom's new "home" (assisted care) still has no hot water.  Lots of broken water pipes in the area after 3 days of no temps above 30! (We seem to recall this was the reason we moved South ).
> 
> Everyone have a great week!



Gotcha!  I highly recommend the BCV studio-VWL 1 BR combo!  But it was with regret that I had to put those dates in for you.  Too early!!!

I hope your mom's place gets fixed soon.  Poor people!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Muushka said:


> Good investigative work Dory!
> 
> I will get them back on the same line and just wonder where poor K4 will be between the 7th and the 12th!


First off, my apologies to KAT4DISNEY for being nosy into your travel plans. 

I found this post by K4 at the end of the last chapter of the groupies thread.  I'm sure when she checks in from Hawaii she will appreciate my snooping. :But I was wondering the same thing Muushka was and not nearly so patient to wait for her to reply.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Nov. 12th thru Nov 17th at the lodge!  I have a conference in Orlando before that and before the conference I have 2 nights booked at AKV Nov 6 & 7th.  I'm hoping I'll be able to catch the end of F&W.


----------



## Muushka

Thanks Dory!  Good job.  I thought I screwed something up!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Trev's mom said:


> Just subscribing! Love the thread! I'm on my way to the VWL in 16 days for our first stay and I'm excited. We are bring friends that have never even seen WL and I can't wait to see their reaction when they walk into the lobby for the first time.
> 
> Wondering if you can request the floor you would like to stay on or which way you would face? When we stayed at SSR it was easy because there is so much room there but I think that a room with a view of the lake may be more of a challenge at VWL. Any advice?


   Glad to have you.  In May I requested an upper floor and a certain view and was able to get both.  I can't remember what the proper term was for the view but it was the woods with the water behind them.



tea pot said:


> Muushka A Big Groupie Thank You for keeping our Vacation List[/B]


I agree!!!!! 



Happydinks said:


> Good afternoon Groupies!
> 
> Hey Muushka -
> 
> We finally got with the program and booked our trip for this year! Can you add us to the list?  As of right now - we'll be at VWL from 10/21-10/31!  We've booked a studio for 5 days and then a one bedroom for 5 days. At our 7 month window - are going to try and rebook the studio for BCV - upon several of the Groupies recommendation.  Yep - going to try stepping out "of the box" and try another property.  Yikes!  Hope we're not disappointed!
> 
> We're positively balmy here today at 40 degrees!  Was in Costco yesterday am -pipes had burst and no restrooms.  My Mom's new "home" (assisted care) still has no hot water.  Lots of broken water pipes in the area after 3 days of no temps above 30! (We seem to recall this was the reason we moved South ).
> 
> Everyone have a great week!


Pretty warm here in Iowa too!  Actually made it into the 30's this weekend!  We stayed in a studio in BCV in June and really liked it.  I would recommend it!

Maria - Sure was hoping for the Eagles to make it to Tampa.   

Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> Gotcha!  I highly recommend the BCV studio-VWL 1 BR combo!  But it was with regret that I had to put those dates in for you.  Too early!!!
> 
> I hope your mom's place gets fixed soon.  Poor people!



I lobbied hard for right after Thanksgiving - but alas - it is not to be this year!  So, if the planets aren't in alignment for Adventures by Disney Italy in 2010 (economy out of the dumper, exchange rate good, gainful employment) - I might have extracted an after Thanksgiving trip for our 25th anniversary instead.  Hey, isn't that about the time you and Mr. Muushka will be there? 

Mom's got hot water as of this evening - so all is right with the world again! 

Thanks Muushka!


----------



## Muushka

Happydinks said:


> I lobbied hard for right after Thanksgiving - but alas - it is not to be this year!  So, if the planets aren't in alignment for Adventures by Disney Italy in 2010 (economy out of the dumper, exchange rate good, gainful employment) - I might have extracted an after Thanksgiving trip for our 25th anniversary instead.  *Hey, isn't that about the time you and Mr. Muushka will be there? *
> 
> Mom's got hot water as of this evening - so all is right with the world again!
> 
> Thanks Muushka!



Yes, we will be going a little earlier in 2010, so looks like we might have a winner!

Glad your mother's got hot water again.


----------



## twokats

Trev's Mom:   Welcome.   Our last trip we requested lake side near elevator and we were just around the corner plus on the lake side.  All I have requested for this next trip is to be on the lake side.

Tea Pot:  Just one cat in the house and it is a kitten.  I had a six month hiatus due to the death of my 17 yo Oreo.  She was queen of the house and never let anyone forget it.  It is taking some adjustments getting used to a kitten again.  I also have quite a few outside cats.  At one time there were 8.   

Hope everyone has a warm and safe week.


----------



## figmentfan0724

can i join? i visited the wlv and instantly fell in love, my DF and I are planning to stay there on our visit in 2010!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*figmentfan0724* - Another groupie!!! I think "fell in love" qualifies you to be a groupie!    Hope you'll enjoy it as much as I have. 

*happydinks* - yay for hot water and booking your trip  

*Disney loving Iowan* -  about 10 sleeps until your trip? 

*Muushka* - that cruise does sound wonderful and perfect for groupies


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*Muushka* - not that my sons will read this thread but they would die if I knew I had them listed as girls on the trip list.  It is my twin boys birthday. I don't always type what I'm thinking so if I typed DD I meant DS14 twins.  

OK groupies let this be our little secret that they were known as girls here for a short time.  

I am the mother of 4 boys so I don't have any girls until I get daughters-in-law or granddaughters.


----------



## twokats

figmentfan0724:  Welcome 

Muushka:  I figured the moosie out.  How does it look!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> First off, my apologies to KAT4DISNEY for being nosy into your travel plans.
> 
> I found this post by K4 at the end of the last chapter of the groupies thread.  I'm sure when she checks in from Hawaii she will appreciate my snooping. :But I was wondering the same thing Muushka was and not nearly so patient to wait for her to reply.



ok - I was doing a quick check in on the groupies but now I have to read back and see what's going on.  I'll be back with a response.....


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Kathy (KAT4DISNEY) Nov 6-7 AKV
> *Nov 12-17 VWL*
> 
> What did I do wrong here?  Help!  Looks hinkey!
> Kathy, are you going that whole time or did I lose someone's name????  Granny's gonna kill me!!!
> 
> Say, does anyone notice a common thread on the list towards the end???? *Lots-O-green*



Ok - Now I'm caught up!  I had noticed this "problem" on the list a couple of days ago but forgot to mention it.  Actually at first I thought my VWL stay was gone....then I noticed it on the next line so I just thought I was "different"!   

Dory - you're quite an investigator - I'm impressed!!!  I guess I didn't post full details - didn't want to get tarred and feathered for going to the other side.   The conference is at the Royal Pacific at Universal.  We haven't visited the other parks in a few years so it should be fun.

Muushka - I did post a change to my May vacation a couple of days ago that I think you may have missed.  Sorry I'm a little tired but I'll post the details again later if you don't happen to look it up.



blossomz said:


> KAT..any chance you can spy on the new DVC resort while you are there?  I cannot wait to do my first trip "home" to Hawaii!  Be safe and have a wonderful trip!



I wish I could!!!!! Unfortunately I'm bypassing Oahu this trip but I think it would be a good reason to come back soon!  I know we're looking forward to spending some time there in the future.   

I'll try and post a couple of pics from Kauai if anyone would like to see.  It's beautiful....but kind of cold.  OK - not compared to what half the country is experiencing but the locals are pulling out their wool sweaters - at least those that have them!  I did see a lot of whales off the coast today.  Pretty cool!

Well - good night to me and good morning to the Groupies!!


----------



## eliza61

If I remember correctly,    JT you guys are the runners so this one is for you.

_More than 8,200 runners participated in the first annual WDW Marathon on 1/16/1994.
By the 2007 run the enrollment had trippled to 30,000._


 Forget inauguration day, Tomorrow is the anniversary of the opening of the very popular Pirates of the Caribbean attraction.  1/20/1973.   
*Rock Hudson* officially opened the ride.     Whew baby, now that's what I call an attraction....


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks Eliza for the trivia.  Actually, we are walkers, brisk walkers 

Figmentfan, in the words of Dr. Nigel Channing, Welcome, Welcome, Welcome!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka

Thanks for adding us at the bottom!!


----------



## blossomz

Eliza..did you buy one of Lou Mongello's trivia calendars too?! 

Welcome FIGMENT...  Always glad to welcome a new groupie!  Don't forget to grab a sig!!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Welcome Figment! 

twokats - The Moose looks great!

Only one more day in the cold. I fly out tomorrow night. Looks like it won't be very warm at WDW but tempatures in the 50's seem tropical right now compared to how cold it has been lately. A visit to the Lodge isn't in the plans right but that is always subject to change. If I make it over I will be sure to get some pictures. Stay warm groupies. 

If anyone is really bored on Friday night they will be broadcasting my teams game live from Disney's Wide World of Sports over the internet. www.ballparkradio.com is the site at 5 PM. We are the NY Gremlin Knights and we will be playing a team from Texas.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

DisneyNutzy said:


> Welcome Figment!
> 
> twokats - The Moose looks great!
> 
> Only one more day in the cold. I fly out tomorrow night. Looks like it won't be very warm at WDW but tempatures in the 50's seem tropical right now compared to how cold it has been lately. A visit to the Lodge isn't in the plans right but that is always subject to change. If I make it over I will be sure to get some pictures. Stay warm groupies.
> 
> If anyone is really bored on Friday night they will be broadcasting my teams game live from Disney's Wide World of Sports over the internet. www.ballparkradio.com is the site at 5 PM. We are the NY Gremlin Knights and we will be playing a team from Texas.



Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

figmentfan0724 said:


> can i join? i visited the wlv and instantly fell in love, my DF and I are planning to stay there on our visit in 2010!


 Yea! Another groupie!!!!  Welcome!



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Disney loving Iowan[/B] -  about 10 sleeps until your trip?


Thanks Dory and now I can do the single digit dance!!!!!              
I'm a little excited! 

DisneyNutzy have a great trip!!!!

Kathy I may get to go with DD to Hawaii with her orchestra in 2011 so I would love to see pictures!

Happydinks I'm glad your mom has hot water again!


----------



## Muushka

figmentfan0724 said:


> can i join? i visited the wlv and instantly fell in love, my DF and I are planning to stay there on our visit in 2010!



Looky here everyone!  Another Groupie!! Welcome! 
Grab yourself a Moosie, if you like.
Look how cute he looks on twokats! 



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> *Muushka* - not that my sons will read this thread but they would die if I knew I had them listed as girls on the trip list.  It is my twin boys birthday. I don't always type what I'm thinking so if I typed DD I meant DS14 twins.
> 
> OK groupies let this be our little secret that they were known as girls here for a short time.
> 
> I am the mother of 4 boys so I don't have any girls until I get daughters-in-law or granddaughters.



Your secret is safe, all fixed....never happened!



twokats said:


> figmentfan0724:  Welcome
> 
> Muushka:  I figured the moosie out.  How does it look!!



He looks fabulous on you!!  I knew he would!!! 



KAT4DISNEY said:


> snip...
> 
> Dory - you're quite an investigator - I'm impressed!!!  I guess I didn't post full details - didn't want to get tarred and feathered for going to the other side.   The conference is at the Royal Pacific at Universal.  We haven't visited the other parks in a few years so it should be fun.
> 
> Muushka - I did post a change to my May vacation a couple of days ago that I think you may have missed.  Sorry I'm a little tired but I'll post the details again later if you don't happen to look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could!!!!! Unfortunately I'm bypassing Oahu this trip but I think it would be a good reason to come back soon!  I know we're looking forward to spending some time there in the future.
> 
> I'll try and post a couple of pics from Kauai if anyone would like to see.  It's beautiful....but kind of cold.  OK - not compared to what half the country is experiencing but the locals are pulling out their wool sweaters - at least those that have them!  I did see a lot of whales off the coast today.  Pretty cool!
> 
> Well - good night to me and good morning to the Groupies!!



Pictures!  Yes!!  (I need to post mine now that I think of it).
Please post your dates again, I'm sorry I missed it. 
Have fun at Universal!  We stayed at that resort once, very nice.



jimmytammy said:


> Muushka
> 
> Thanks for adding us at the bottom!!



You are welcome!  If anyone else is doing a DCL in 2010, we'll post it!



DisneyNutzy said:


> Welcome Figment!
> 
> twokats - The Moose looks great!
> 
> Only one more day in the cold. I fly out tomorrow night. Looks like it won't be very warm at WDW but tempatures in the 50's seem tropical right now compared to how cold it has been lately. A visit to the Lodge isn't in the plans right but that is always subject to change. If I make it over I will be sure to get some pictures. Stay warm groupies.
> 
> If anyone is really bored on Friday night they will be broadcasting my teams game live from Disney's Wide World of Sports over the internet. www.ballparkradio.com is the site at 5 PM. We are the NY Gremlin Knights and we will be playing a team from Texas.



Have a wonderful time!  
And I hope you win the game.  I won't be able to listen, we we'll be with you in spirit!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*figmentfan0724 !*

*eliza...keep up with the trivia.....*











> Only one more day in the cold. I fly out tomorrow night. Looks like it won't be very warm at WDW but tempatures in the 50's seem tropical right now



*Have a great trip DisneyNutzy !  Did your dates change ?  I see you're on Muushka's list for Feb 14 ?  Or did u add another trip !?   ANYWHERE you go to escape the cold is a good place indeed ! *


----------



## DisneyNutzy

MiaSRN62 said:


> *figmentfan0724 !*
> 
> *eliza...keep up with the trivia.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Have a great trip DisneyNutzy !  Did your dates change ?  I see you're on Muushka's list for Feb 14 ?  Or did u add another trip !?   ANYWHERE you go to escape the cold is a good place indeed ! *



Hi Maria - This trip is in addition to our February trip. There is a big softball tournament in Disney every January that I attend. The kids are missing this trip and the wife is only coming in for the weekend. I'll be at All Star Sports with the team the first 3 nights and moving to AKL for 3 nights when my wife gets in on Friday. I just found out I am also am flying first class for this trip.  I hate to waste the miles on such a short flight but with all of the softball equipment and the new baggage fee's it would have cost me a fortune so this was a better way to go.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*Happy single digit dance for Disney loving Iowan!
       

Mickeymorse* - 3 more sleeps--but who's counting?

Maria - love the graphics! Especially for you and the other groupies in freezing locations...


----------



## mickeymorse

Hi all!!! Haven't had much chance to visit the last few days. Been busy with my upcoming trip in 3 sleeps  Not that I'm counting or anything eh Dory   

Welcome figment. 

Thanks for the marathon trivia Eliza. I'm bringing my Garmin forerunner with me. I am planning on getting a couple of laps through FW while there. My next January trip will probably be for the race.

Okay time to go do some more packing.


----------



## DiznyDi

WOW, more Groupies,   folks going to the House of Mouse  not to mention those going to much warmer climates  and even cruise bookings!  ALOT has happened these past few days!

 *twokats* and *figment*.

Mickeymorse...oh the anticipation... I'm *green* with envy!

DLI: It won't be long.  We'll be moving into double digits later this week.  

*Dory* and *Maria* THANKS for the graphics!  

As always,*Eliza* and *Muushka* you both do an outstanding job keeping us organized!    I appreciate all the time  and effort you put into our Groupie thread!
Di


----------



## Muushka

As always, my pleasure, and pretty sure my bud Eliza's  .

By the way, Eliza, I am loving the trivia.


----------



## horselover

Sorry no pics to share yet.  I did take a few pics of the room earlier but I'm too tired to upload them now.  It hasn't exactly been smooth sailing at VWL.     We had better luck at our 1 night at WL strangely enough.  Also got way overcharged on my ticket upgrade to APs.  I thought so at the time but didn't have the prices in front of me at the time.  Need to go back to guest relations tomorrow & try to get it straightened out.  Will post my details about the other issues later.  I'm tired & grumpy so I'm off to take a soak in the jacuzzi tub.  Weather has been fantastic though.  Beats the foot of snow we got at home.  

Until tomorrow.


----------



## Muushka

Oh bummer HL, what happened at VWL?  I'm sorry.
Have a good soak, maybe a glass of the grape and chill.
I hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## tea pot

A BIG WELCOME Figment    
horselover Hang in there... Sending Pixie Dust   I'm sure things will get better. 
twokats the moose is looking good.... enjoy your kitty I'm sure she'll fill your home with lots of love  
Eliza Love the Trivia..... 

Night Night Groupies


----------



## Dodie

Hi Groupies!

Muushka - I have a non VWL trip to add to "the list." 

DH and I are going to do one of those "not the best use of points, but something we've always wanted to do, so who cares what anybody else thinks" trips...

*September 2-6, 2009
Poly Lagoon View*


----------



## Muushka

Dodie said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> Muushka - I have a non VWL trip to add to "the list."
> 
> DH and I are going to do one of those "not the best use of points, but something we've always wanted to do, so who cares what anybody else thinks" trips...
> 
> *September 2-6, 2009
> Poly Lagoon View*


OK OK!  You are added, no comment


----------



## Dodie

Muushka said:


> OK OK!  You are added, no comment



 

Thanks a bunch!

Hope all of the Groupies are staying warm.  At least it's not -12 with a -30 degree windchill here in Indy like it was over the weekend.  And the  is shining. That makes ALL of the difference in the world!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

bgraham34 I see you are leaving tomorrow.  Have a great trip!!!

You too Mickeymorse!!!!

Thanks Dory!

HL I hope things improve for you!

Dodie!!!  Congrats on the new trip!

Okay I have an off topic and kinda stupid question.  Is a DVD video camera considered to be an electronic on a airplane?  I fly often enough that I should know this but I don't.  I want to video out the window as we are landing so I can record them saying welcome to Orlando.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Will I be evicted from the groupies if I hula dance for Dodie booking a trip at one of the "other" resorts?  






I'm sure this has probably been posted, but I just found out you can get many of the tunes they play in the Wilderness Lobby on itunes and someone compiled a list of them at Mousesavers.

http://www.mousesavers.com/wlmusic.html#list

*mickeymorse* and *bgraham34*
Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Dodie

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Will I be evicted from the groupies if I hula dance for Dodie booking a trip at one of the "other" resorts?




OOOH! Thank you so much for the hula Minnie!!!!!!  Cool!


----------



## blossomz

Dodie said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> Muushka - I have a non VWL trip to add to "the list."
> 
> DH and I are going to do one of those "not the best use of points, but something we've always wanted to do, so who cares what anybody else thinks" trips...
> 
> *September 2-6, 2009
> Poly Lagoon View*



We just did the Poly and really liked it.  Now having stayed there I have a better idea of the layout.   Did you request a particular long house?


----------



## mickeymorse

*DODIE!!*
Enjoy the Poly

HL. Sorry the trip isn't starting out the greatest. A little moose dust to fix things up.  

Single digits for DLI     

Thanks everyone for the trip wishes. I promise to take pics.


----------



## Dodie

blossomz said:


> We just did the Poly and really liked it.  Now having stayed there I have a better idea of the layout.   Did you request a particular long house?



No we didn't. We have lagoon view. Do you have a recommendation? It wouldn't hurt to add something.  I'd appreciate any insight you have.

Wish we could have afforded concierge, but those points are just insane when you only have a 160 point contract.


----------



## blossomz

Depends what your plans are..we stayed in Tahiti..it was almost right next to the TTC monorail station!  Very convenient for transportation!  But after spending long days in the park..it seemed like a long walk back to the main ceremonial house.  (even though it really wasn't that far!).  I think I would probably request the houses around the main pool and close to the ceremonial house next time.  Just my two cents!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Thanks Rinkwide!!!!!


----------



## tea pot

BWV Dreamin said:


> Thanks Rinkwide!!!!!



*Thanks BWV Dreamin.....I needed that  *


----------



## tea pot

*Good Morning Groupies*

Did anyone else notice that abc played the theme from Epcot's Illumination's
all day and night in their coverage of the Inauguration??   

So everytime I heard it.... It just took me back   at first I couldn't understand how they could of come up with that choice but then I remembered who abc's parent company was. 
 So by the end of the day I started to see if I could sneak in a girls only escape weekend  I guess this gives a new meaning to being called......


----------



## LVSWL

Muushka, can I add some more days to the list?
June 6-12 SS
December 19-26 BCV
Thanks!! OT- Are you enjoying the snow? The DSs are out of school again
and still asleep


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Dory....love the hula Minnie  

Dodie, as for the Poly requests.....I don't think all rooms have a balcony/patio ?


This is the info I found on allearsnet :

No balconies on 2nd floor in these bldgs :  Aotearoa; Fiji; Tuvalu; Hawaii (concierge); Samoa ; Niue ; Rarotonga

All suites : Tonga

All floors have balconies :  Tokelau, Tahiti, Rapa Nui

I know I really treasure my balcony.....and speaking of....can someone remind me please.  I know there is one room at VWL that has no balcony ?  We're staying in May and just don't want this room.  I'll take the dumpster view over no balcony..... *


----------



## Muushka

LVSWL said:


> Muushka, can I add some more days to the list?
> June 6-12 SS
> December 19-26 BCV
> Thanks!! OT- Are you enjoying the snow? The DSs are out of school again
> and still asleep



No more vacations!!!   
Just kidding, good for you!
But you look so sad, you are not green.  But you will be at BCV!!  All will be well!!!

Considered yourself added! 

PS About the snow, um, yes, in a sick sort of way.  I am from the north east and this stuff just reminds me of how much I don't miss it!  Where in NC are you from?


----------



## LVSWL

Muushka said:


> No more vacations!!!
> Just kidding, good for you!
> But you look so sad, you are not green.  But you will be at BCV!!  All will be well!!!
> 
> Considered yourself added!
> 
> PS About the snow, um, yes, in a sick sort of way.  I am from the north east and this stuff just reminds me of how much I don't miss it!  Where in NC are you from?


Thanks for adding me. I know, not green, but a big green one in April with our good friends!!! I grew up in Cary, as did my mom and her 8 siblings. Their homeplace was on Academy Street where the library is now. I'm in the Capital now , but still consider Cary home.


----------



## Muushka

Oh, I remember now.  Raleigh, not too far from here!  Neighbors!


----------



## bgraham34

Disney loving Iowan said:


> bgraham34 I see you are leaving tomorrow.  Have a great trip!!!
> 
> .




Thanks I hope to be checked in tonight by 8pm. I can't wait. I will say hi to Mickey for all.


----------



## Muushka

bgraham34 said:


> Thanks I hope to be checked in tonight by 8pm. I can't wait. I will say hi to Mickey for all.



Hi to Mickey   Hi to Ranger Stan  from his 'other', 'new' best friend!  

Have a great time.


----------



## mickeymorse

Well, this is it. The last minute packing is being done. Hope I don't forget anything. Looks like the weather is going to be great.  Unfortunately I have to work tomorrow. We're not leaving until afterward. I'm not going to be connected so the TR won't be until after we get back home. Hope it warms up for everyone.


----------



## eliza61

mickeymorse said:


> Well, this is it. The last minute packing is being done. Hope I don't forget anything. Looks like the weather is going to be great.  Unfortunately I have to work tomorrow. We're not leaving until afterward. I'm not going to be connected so the TR won't be until after we get back home. Hope it warms up for everyone.



Have a fabulous trip MickeyMorse.

Send some warm weather up North.  I can't put on many more layers.


----------



## DiznyDi

mickeymorse said:


> Well, this is it. The last minute packing is being done. Hope I don't forget anything. Looks like the weather is going to be great.  Unfortunately I have to work tomorrow. We're not leaving until afterward. I'm not going to be connected so the TR won't be until after we get back home. Hope it warms up for everyone.



Oh the excitement builds!  Only 1 more sleep!  Enjoy!


----------



## DiznyDi

OK Groupies, I need help....
My computer recently crashed ...and no, I didn't have anything backed up. I've lost my Mickey vacation countdown for my desktop.  You know, the one with Mickey seated at his desk looking through his vacation scrapbook. The bottom had the countdown along with a desktop link to Member Services. I've written to MS only to be advised that the current widgets are the only one available. Does anyone remember this one? Are you willing to share? Or is it gone forever never to be seen again?
Hoping for some  
Di


----------



## mickeymorse

Sorry about your computer DiznyDi. Unfortunately I only have the latest version from MS.
Thanks for the trip well wishes and I will try my best to send some warmth northward.


----------



## wildernessDad

Have a great trip, mickeymorse!


----------



## Muushka

Sorry Diz, I don't have it either.

Happy trails to all Groupies traveling to and fro!


----------



## wildernessDad

I guess you've all heard about the 2010 point reallocation.  What do you think about how VWL has been affected?


----------



## Muushka

Actually I have yet to be able to pull that point chart up!   I will try again now.....


----------



## ransom

Here's a thread with a copy of what was posted (briefly) yesterday on the DVCMEMBER.COM website:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2067216


----------



## Muushka

Darn Ransom I wish I had waited to do my search once again on the DVC website!  I did finally find them on another website.  But had I waited 1 more minute, I could have just looked at your info!  

Hmmmm.  Very interesting....26 points for what used to be 22.  No, I am not happy at all.  What in the world are they thinking?


----------



## Muushka

silly me, I looked at GCV by mistake in case anyone saw my post before I destroyed the evidence!


----------



## DiznyDi

wildernessDad said:


> I guess you've all heard about the 2010 point reallocation.  What do you think about how VWL has been affected?



We generally stay 8 - 12 days at a time. Our May 2009 trip; 8 days in a 1 bdrm is 308 pts. The same trip in 2010 is 301 points - going down 7 points.

Our December 2009 trip to VWL; 5 nights in a studio is 80 points. The same trip in 2010 is 79 points. Again, going down 1 point.

I guess because we stay over the Friday - Saturday nights that we'll not see any drastic changes. Our biggest (points) savings had come from staying in a studio Friday/Saturday and moving into the 1 bdrm on Sunday. Maybe now it won't be worth the hassle of moving. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Inkmahm

My one bedroom in early Dec for 6 days (incl F and Sa) goes from 178 each year to 180.  Still works for us because we happen to own exactly 180 points.
It's the only one of my "standard" trips to increase in points though.  Our spring trips to AKV will be 202 instead of 208 points and our fall trips to BWV will be 134 instead of 142.  For the year, I'm ahead 12 points.  But I don't like the incease at VWL.  Seems they caught on that it is popular in December.


----------



## ransom

For our standard trips, it'll cost us about 1 more point for the thirteen nights.

When our trips run into Christmas day due to the way the month falls, we'll save 8 points if I recall correctly.

So, overall, it's a wash for us and not a big deal at all.


----------



## horselover

Well I'm back.  Sorry to leave you hanging on that last trip check-in.  It was a very hectic trip & I just didn't have time to get back on the computer.

Warning this is long so feel free to skip over.  Once I start writing things are never brief!  We had some good times & some bad times, but overall the trip was good.  Definitely have learned a few lessons for things I won't do again.  First being I will never connect through NYC again.  I hate those airports.  Nothing but delays & not a single good samaritan.      Our flight from Boston was a little late so by the time we got to the gate it was too late to do pre-boarding.  I wore my sling per my doctor's instructions to protect my shoulder from getting bumped & bruised.  By the time we got on the plane it was jam packed.  Not one single person offered to help me get my bag into the overhead bin, not even the stewardesses!  So much for the kindness of strangers.  

We arrived at VWL around 9:00 p.m. & here comes to the 2nd thing I wouldn't do again.  No more night arrivals.  By the time we got settled in the room & had our luggage delivered it was 10:00.  It was a terrible waste of pts.  I had requested a pool view, but got a 1st floor bus stop view.  Oh well not a big deal since we have to move in the morning to WL anyway.  Sunday comes & we call down to bell services (who were fantastic btw) to hold our luggage for the day.  We head out to DHS for the day.  Crowds were big!  Lots of tour groups from Brazil & I guess extra people because of the holiday weekend.  We arrive at TSM at 9:15 & wait in line 15 min. just to get fast passes.  The stand-by line was already 45 min.  FPs are for 12-1 so we head off to Jedi Training camp, Star Tours (terrible for the shoulder!), Indiana Jones & then lunch.  Back to TSM which was lots of fun.  Stopped at guest relations to upgrade my 7 day PH tix I bought from undercover tourist to APs.  Shame on me for not having the prices in front of me because I was overcharged by more than $100!     I knew the price he gave me for the credit didn't sound right, but I didn't have proof at the time.  More on that later.  We head back to WL to check-in there.  

Room was ready at 2:00.  I had booked a standard view, but we got an awesome upgrade.  Bunk bed room with a fantastic view of the woods & VWL pool!     The kiddos were thrilled to get the bunks again, but it was looooong walk from the elevator to the room.  Surprise, surprise it was warm enough to use the pool so we headed down for a bit.  Hot tub was great for the shoulder! We had a great dinner at Kona then hit the MK for a bit.  We didn't even make it to the 11:00 closing.  Kiddos were pooped so back to WL for us.

Mon. we pack up & check out again and this brings we to the last thing I wouldn't do again.  Way to much checking in & checking out.  I spent a fortune tipping bell services!  I know it doesn't bother some people but it was just too much for us.  Had a really nice breakfast at Kona Cafe (yes I love this place).  DS8 has Celiac Disease which is part of the reason we love Disney so much.  Everywhere we eat the chef comes to the table & talks to him about what he wants & likes.  It a relief not having to worry about him getting gluten contamination because the kitchen doesn't understand what we're talking about.  Anyway I had hoped to spend this day hanging out, but my niece hadn't been to the World since 2nd grade so she wanted to see everything.  Off to AK we go.  Really crowded!  This park always seems to be the most crowded lately.  We did the safari, a little shopping & that was about it because I had made her a spa appointment at GF for 3:00.  

We check back in to VWL & are told they have a pool view 3rd floor room for us!  Woo hoo or so I thought.  My niece heads off to GF & the boys & I head to the room.  The 1st thing I think when I open the door is wow it really smells like air freshener in here.  We go in & I'm thinking I smell something, but I'm not 100% sure so I go out on the balcony & come back in.  Sure enough I still smell it under all the spray smell & it's really bad when I go into the bedroom/bathroom area.  It was clear someone had been extremely sick in the room & they had tried to cover it up with air freshener.  Now it's probably hard to tell from the TR but I'm really not much of a complainer when it comes to travelling.  I have never requested to change a room, but there's no way I can sleep in a room that smells like _____  (I'll let you fill in the blank).  We go back to the desk & I tell them the situation & ask for another room.  CM goes in the back for about 5 min. comes back & says the head of housekeeping will meet us at the room to try & resolve the situation.  So obviously you have no other rooms available I say & he confirms that.      I'm not a happy camper at this point.  

To be continued in next post before I run out of room.  Pics to come I promise!


----------



## horselover

Back to the room we go at which point my niece arrives back from her appt.  I ask her to go in & check if she smells it too thinking maybe it's just me.  It wasn't.  Housekeeping arrives with another woman.  I'm not sure who she was, possibly the manager.  They come in look around.  The manager apologizes & I hear her say to HK mgr. it smells stronger in the bedroom area.  When I ask the HK mgr. if she smells it too or is it just me she says I don't smell anything I think it's just the smell of the wood.  Sorry I'm not buying that.  We had just been in a 1st floor room & it didn't smell like that.  They say they'll clean all the carpets & clean the room again, but that's all they can do.  They tell us to leave for  1 1/2 hrs.     I'm not happy about it, but since it appears we have no other option off we go.  When we get back it has a heavy perfume smell (not great for DS10's allergies) but does smell better.  A little lingering odor in the bedroom, but we have no choice but to live with it.  I was disappointed however that they never checked back in with us to see if things were ok.  I would have thought they'd at least call or something.   I'm cranky & the kids are tired so we stay in & my niece heads off to DTD by herself.  I decide to take a bubble bath in the jacuzzi tub to soothe my nerves.  I start filling it add a squirt of bubble bath see that's it's not making that many bubble so I add another squirt.  Ok starting to look good I get in & turn on the jets. The tub exploded with bubbles!  When I laid back they enveloped my entire head & started to come up over the edge of the tub.  It was hysterical.  Definitely lightened the mood.  

Tue. brings Epcot.  Again very crowded & cold now.   We had a fabulous lunch at Le Cellier.  They somehow screwed up our reservation after we checked in from up top to down below inside the restaurant.  We ended up waiting 40 min. for a 12:30 reservation, but once we were seated the meal was great.  Got my strawberry tart from the french bakery.  Hit Soarin' on the way out.  I drop everyone off at VWL & head over to GF spa for my own facial.  If you've never been & want to splurge it was fantastic.  DS8 decided he wanted a bath in the giant tub while I was gone.  He tells me "I'm not going to make the same mistake you did."  Ha!       What do you think happened?  The same thing only worse.  My niece took a pic. of him on her camera.  All you can see is his face.  No hair, eyes, body, nothing.  It was very comical.  Tue. night brings packing to head home.  Just as we were starting to relax & be settled.  I took my strawberry tart down to the VWL lobby fireplace on the last night & just chilled for a bit.  Very nice.

Wed. was freezing cold!  We had all day to spend since our flight wasn't until 7:00 p.m.  Packed the car & decided we'd take the bus to MK.  Major problems with bus service to MK.  We took it back on Sun. night & waited a long time for one.  Wed. morning we waited 25 min. for it & it never came.  2-3 buses came for every other destination while we were waiting.  Lots of angry peeps at the bus stop.  We finally gave up & decided to just freeze on the boat.  Jumped on the 1st one we saw to the Contemporary.  Don't you know just as we were pulling away the MK enclosed direct boat pulled up.  Sigh.   Then we had to take the monorail all the way around.  We wasted over an hour getting to MK.  Went to guest relations to get my AP ticket problem fixed.  The CM I got this time was very helpful & apologetic.  I admitted the other CM screwed up & refunded me the difference.  He gave us 2 priority admittance passes for the rides of our choice, but we only used one.  The crowds were finally gone now that we were leaving.

We made a mad dash to the airport because we lingered too long.  Got lost returning the car, took the wrong tram to the gates.  Got to the gate 20 min. before our scheduled departure.  

So ends our 1st trip home to VWL.  Some aspects were a little disappointing, but I still love the Lodge.  I didn't come home rested though.  I'm already thinking about how to plan a trip to AKV in June.  No parks next time just pool, Typhoon Lagoon & rest.  

Thanks for reading my saga.  Pics in the next post!


----------



## horselover

View from our balcony































I have a few more, but just realized they didn't upload to photobucket.  More to come later.


----------



## Oshawa

This is my first post to the VWL Groupies thread.  I just wanted to say hi to all of you.   We just purchased an add on contract there.  We have never been but from the pictures it just looks beautiful and to hear everyone chat about it makes me want to go now!!  We can't wait to plan our first trip.


----------



## blossomz

Hey!!  Welcome home!  Make sure you get yourself a signature moosie!!  We love new groupies 'round here!


----------



## Oshawa

blossomz said:


> Hey!!  Welcome home!  Make sure you get yourself a signature moosie!!  We love new groupies 'round here!



Thanks!!
How do it get those signatures?  I have been looking everywhere.


----------



## DiznyDi

Oshawa said:


> This is my first post to the VWL Groupies thread.  I just wanted to say hi to all of you.   We just purchased an add on contract there.  We have never been but from the pictures it just looks beautiful and to hear everyone chat about it makes me want to go now!!  We can't wait to plan our first trip.


 *Hi Oshawa*

*We love  new Groupies!*


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Oshawa said:


> This is my first post to the VWL Groupies thread.  I just wanted to say hi to all of you.   We just purchased an add on contract there.  We have never been but from the pictures it just looks beautiful and to hear everyone chat about it makes me want to go now!!  We can't wait to plan our first trip.



 Glad to have you join our group.  Sorry I can't help you get the siggie.  My DD had to do it for me.

HL - Sounds like you had alot of drama on your trip!  I know I wouldn't like to have stayed in a room where someone was sick.  Hope this hasn't soured you on VWL at all.  Thanks for the nice pictures!

I am next on the list!!!!!


----------



## tea pot

Oshawa said:


> This is my first post to the VWL Groupies thread.  I just wanted to say hi to all of you.   We just purchased an add on contract there.  We have never been but from the pictures it just looks beautiful and to hear everyone chat about it makes me want to go now!!  We can't wait to plan our first trip.



*Oshawa Welcome Home *  

*horselover* Sorry you had some difficult moments  but were still able to enjoy the Magic in our Happy Place. 

*Disney loving Iowan*  Have a great time......


----------



## blossomz

Oshawa said:


> Thanks!!
> How do it get those signatures?  I have been looking everywhere.



Muushka listed it on either this thread or chapter 2...sorry I can't find it at the moment!

Hey Muush...maybe we should post the directions on our vacation countdown...!!  New groupies are always asking how to..


----------



## nanajoyx2

Horselover, I have one question.  Was it a studio, one-bedroom, or two-bedroom villa where you had the smell probem?  DH and I are headed there, staying in a one-bedroom, for 2 weeks starting Jan. 31.  I hope I don't get your room.  Can you tell me what number is was?  Thanks.


----------



## DiznyDi

Glad to see you back *horselover*! Sounds as if you had quite an experience. Thanks for your TR and the pics!

*DLI* get ready...it's almost time to go!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

nanajoyx2 said:


> Horselover, I have one question. Was it a studio, one-bedroom, or two-bedroom villa where you had the smell probem? DH and I are headed there, staying in a one-bedroom, for 2 weeks starting Jan. 31. I hope I don't get your room. Can you tell me what number is was? Thanks.


Horselover....you never mentioned what the smell "smelled like?"


----------



## Oshawa

Thank you all for the warm welcome.   I have been looking the great pictures that have been posted.  I am so glad that we made the decision to add on at VWL.  I can't wait to go "home".


----------



## Granny

Oshawa...welcome to the Groupies thread and we all congratulate you on your good taste in resorts!!  


Horselover...you obviously have a "roll with the punches" type of attitude.  The things you went through would have many, many people on these boards ranting.  Personally, I like all the news good and bad about our DVC resorts.  And it sounds like you didn't let several setbacks dampen your enjoyment of your trip.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## eliza61

horselover said:


> Warning this is long so feel free to skip over.  Once I start writing things are never brief!  We had some good times & some bad times, but overall the trip was good.  Definitely have learned a few lessons for things I won't do again.  First being I will never connect through NYC again.  I hate those airports.  Nothing but delays & not a single good samaritan.      Our flight from Boston was a little late so by the time we got to the gate it was too late to do pre-boarding.  I wore my sling per my doctor's instructions to protect my shoulder from getting bumped & bruised.  By the time we got on the plane it was jam packed.  Not one single person offered to help me get my bag into the overhead bin, not even the stewardesses!  So much for the kindness of strangers.      promise!



Hey Horselover,

Glad to see you back safe and sound.  I absolutely love your attitude.  As a Native NY'er I offer my humblest apologies.  Isn't Laguadia and Kennedy the pits.  I lived here and refuse to fly out of them (Newark is my 1st choice).
They are both 2 days older than Christ and the amount of traffic exceeds the capacity.  I cannot understand for the life of my why a major city this size has such a crappy airport.  

Did your neice like the spa treatment?  If your shoulder allows it try to get one in when you go back.

Take a few days and decompress.


----------



## horselover

nanajoyx2 said:


> Horselover, I have one question.  Was it a studio, one-bedroom, or two-bedroom villa where you had the smell probem?  DH and I are headed there, staying in a one-bedroom, for 2 weeks starting Jan. 31.  I hope I don't get your room.  Can you tell me what number is was?  Thanks.



It was a 1 BR room 3511.  The smell was completely gone by the 2nd day.  That may have had something to do with the fact that I went through the whole unit like a mad woman scrubbing everything down with Wet Ones wipes.      It should be nice & clean for the next person now!  Other than the smell it was a great room.  Close to the elevators & a great view.  Hope you have a great trip!




BWV Dreamin said:


> Horselover....you never mentioned what the smell "smelled like?"



I don't even like to type out the word.  Lets just say it starts with a V and ends with a T.   




eliza61 said:


> Hey Horselover,
> 
> Glad to see you back safe and sound.  I absolutely love your attitude.  As a Native NY'er I offer my humblest apologies.  Isn't Laguadia and Kennedy the pits.  I lived here and refuse to fly out of them (Newark is my 1st choice).
> They are both 2 days older than Christ and the amount of traffic exceeds the capacity.  I cannot understand for the life of my why a major city this size has such a crappy airport.
> 
> Did your neice like the spa treatment?  If your shoulder allows it try to get one in when you go back.
> 
> Take a few days and decompress.



Nothing against NYC, but yes both of those airports are terrible.  The plane never even made it to the gate.  We stopped somewhere out on the tarmac.  They couldn't figure out if they were bringing the stairs to the front or back of the plane.  We ended up going out the back down these really narrow stairs.  Not easy with a largeish carry-on & one arm.  Then proceed to sit on a shuttle bus with the doors open freezing to death for about 10 min.     I think from now on I'll just pay the extra $$ and fly direct.  It's much easier.  

My niece loved the spa treatment.  It was the 25 min. anti-stress facial.  She had never had a facial before.  I was also able to get over there for the same treatment the next day.  I needed that anti-stress treatment by then!  It was fabulous.  They put these warm orange scented towels on you.  Ahhh!      No heavy sell on the products either which I really appreciated.  I'd definitely recommend it & it also counts as something new I've never done at the World before! 

I forgot to mention in my last post that we didn't get Flag Family.  We checked in on 1/17 & the CM said there were no openings until 1/26.  I guess you really do need to have a long stay for a shot at it.  I also didn't get to talk with Ranger Stan.     I saw him in the lobby on Wed. morning, but he was talking to another family.  When we came back in the afternoon I didn't see him anywhere & we were already running late.  I hope he's able to come to our Dec. groupie meet.

Oh & even though the 2010 pt. chart has disappeared I just want to say I'm not happy about it.      If the numbers they posted are close to being correct the trip I just took will now cost me 11 pts. more in 2010.  I only have a 50 pt. contract so those pts. won't go very far.  We'll see what the new chart says. 

I think I might have to call MS today to see if they have availablity at AKV for a short stay in June after the kiddos are out of school.      All I have to do is talk DH into it.   

I still have a couple more pics to post later.  I took a bunch of room pics also if anyone is interested in those let me know.

Moose dust to all that are there or heading down soon!


----------



## horselover

Here are a couple more pics.  Also forgot to mention some of the best things from our last day.  I feel like my original post was more negative than positive.  We got to meet one of my "friends" from another Disney board.  Very nice to be able to put a face to a screen name.  DS10 got a score of 999,999 on Buzz Lightyear!        He has no idea how he did it so it may never be duplicated again.  I was chosen out of the audience to have my mind read in the Laugh Floor show.  It was too funny.  The kids were raising their hands like crazy & the next thing you know it's my pic up on the screen.  My reaction was priceless.

Have a good day all!

The famous Humphrey totem pole.  I think I didn't rub his nose hard enough & that's why we had problems!





I really liked these elevator doors!


----------



## Dodie

Thanks for providing us with the good, the bad, and the ugly about your trip horselover. Sometimes you just have to roll with the punches, right?

Welcome back and may your next trip be less "eventful."


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

I'm behind a few pages so I'm going to grab a cup of coffee and catch back up with the groupies.


----------



## tea pot

*Happy Friday Groupies  *

*horselover* I agree with *Granny* I love your roll with the punches attitude...that's the positive groupie vibe that I love so much about this thread  .... thanks for the trip report and the great pics....p.s. I love the elevator doors too.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DiznyDi said:


> *DLI* get ready...it's almost time to go!



WooHoo!  Started getting some stuff together last night. Shampoo etc.  Not quite sure how to dress yet.  I'm afraid it I just take shorts I'll be chilly in the morning.  I am a wimp when it comes to cold.  It looks like it will be in the mid 70's mostly and some light rain.  Good thing I have rain ponchos and will take some old shoes.

HL thanks for the stories and pictures!  Sorry you didn't get to be a flag family.Sounds like you made lemonade as they say.  Just wondering how the Brazilian tours groups were.  Were there alot of them and did they pose any problems due to their size.  Between them, the cheerleading competition going on and the superbowl going on when we are there my DH is hoping it won't be too packed.


----------



## Muushka

Oshawa said:


> This is my first post to the VWL Groupies thread.  I just wanted to say hi to all of you.   We just purchased an add on contract there.  We have never been but from the pictures it just looks beautiful and to hear everyone chat about it makes me want to go now!!  We can't wait to plan our first trip.



Welcome aboard Oshawa.  My motto?  Can't have too many Groupies!  I put the instructions on page 1 post #6, but here it is

How to steal a Moosie for your very own!

Please, he is yours for the taking!

IMG]http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/uploads/43490/groupsm2.jpg[/IMG]


1. Click on "User CP" at the top left of the page.
2. Click on "Edit Avatar"
3. Add the above  stuff and paste him in (dont need to use the insert image thingy)
4.I removed the left bracket so that you can copy him, just add the [ to the left of the IMG].
5. Click the SAVE button, and you're done.

I just know he will look really really good on you!

[quote="blossomz, post: 29840835"]Muushka listed it on either this thread or chapter 2...sorry I can't find it at the moment!

Hey Muush...maybe we should post the directions on our vacation countdown...!!  New groupies are always asking how to..[/QUOTE]

Good idea, done!  Page 1 #6, thanks!:thumbsup2 

HL, I am sorry your first hours at VWL were shakey at best.  But as was mentioned, you are great about letting things go so well.  I hope the rest of the time makes up for it in spades.

And I think you hit the nail on the head about being the flag family.  If you stay for several days, your chances are much better.  Being 5 or 6 dayers ourselves, we will probably never get to do it.   
Unless my new best friend Ranger Stan would happen to come to our meet and invite us all up there!!! :cheer2: :cheer2:  JT???:goodvibes


----------



## cheer4bison

Hi Groupies!

It's so great to read all the trip reports.  Thanks for sharing folks, and by all means, if you have more pictures of the rooms, hotel, anything...I'd love to see them!  Can't get enough of VWL or Disney!!!

I am happy to report that it hit 50 degrees here in central Jersey today.   Makes you want to go out and take a walk with some wildlife, doesn't it?  






This, of course, is DS taking the WL pool ducks for a stroll about a month ago.  I am SOOO ready to go back.


----------



## Oshawa

Muushka said:


> Welcome aboard Oshawa.  My motto?  Can't have too many Groupies!  I put the instructions on page 1 post #6, but here it is
> 
> How to steal a Moosie for your very own!
> 
> Please, he is yours for the taking!
> 
> IMG]http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/uploads/43490/groupsm2.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 1. Click on "User CP" at the top left of the page.
> 2. Click on "Edit Avatar"
> 3. Add the above  stuff and paste him in (dont need to use the insert image thingy)
> 4.I removed the left bracket so that you can copy him, just add the [ to the left of the IMG].
> 5. Click the SAVE button, and you're done.
> 
> I just know he will look really really good on you![/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Muushka.  :thanks: How does it look??


----------



## Muushka

Oshawa said:


> Thank you so much Muushka.   How does it look??



He looks great!!  The other guy wanted to come out to dance!






Grab a rocking chair with us in the Carolwood Pacific room and we'll enjoy the fire.


----------



## horselover

Oshawa said:


> Thank you so much Muushka.   How does it look??




That moose looks fabulous on you!   

Well I did call MS today to see if they had anything available at AKV for my dates in June.  Nothing.     I went on the waitlist, but I'm not hopeful.  I haven't had any luck with the past 2 I've been on.  I guess it was not meant to be.


----------



## Muushka

Good luck HL, I hope you get it!  You never know......


----------



## blossomz

Great Oshawa!!

Thanks Muush!!


----------



## bzzelady

tea pot said:


> Did anyone else notice that abc played the theme from Epcot's Illumination's all day and night in their coverage of the Inauguration??
> 
> So everytime I heard it.... It just took me back   at first I couldn't understand how they could of come up with that choice but then I remembered who abc's parent company was.
> So by the end of the day I started to see if I could sneak in a girls only escape weekend  I guess this gives a new meaning to being called......



I'm glad I'm not the only one who noticed it!!!
I was at work (I work as a nurse in a critical care unit) and I heard the music coming out of my patient's room.  I spent a lot of time with her on Tuesday so that I could listen to my "happy" music!!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

BWV Dreamin said:


> Thanks Rinkwide!!!!!



I woke up with a fever and that was the cure. I love it!  

*LVSWL* - woohoo for more trips booked  

*DiznyDi* - aww sorry to hear you lost your Mickey countdown.  Wish I could help!

*Oshawa* - 





The moosie looks great as always! Glad to have you be a part.  

*horselover* - Sorry you had so much frustration on your trip. Enjoyed your pictures. Glad you made the best of it and hope your waitlist comes through for you.


----------



## horselover

As I mentioned in a previous post I called MS about availability at AKV & BCV for June, but nothing is available.  I waitlisted for AKV.  But I'm not that easily deterred!  I have 76 pts. that must be used or rented this year.  So I started thinking maybe a trip in May for just DH & myself for our annniversary would be nice.  A no parks, chillin' by the pool vacation for a change!  Called MS today for my 1st choice dates at BCV or BWV.  BCV had the 1st night, but not 2nd or 3rd, 4th & 5th nights were available.  Nothing available at BWV, AKV or VWL.  I also had them check my 2nd choice dates & the availability was even less.        Frustration is starting to set in.  Yes SSR & OKW were available, but I really don't want to stay there.

So here's my question.  Should I take the nights available at BCV & wait list for the other 2?  I have not had good luck with my past 2 wait list requests & as I mentioned in my last trip report I wasn't that thrilled with moving around.   I don't know what to do.       Maybe I should take it as a sign that a mid-year trip is not meant to be.  Help please!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> As I mentioned in a previous post I called MS about availability at AKV & BCV for June, but nothing is available.  I waitlisted for AKV.  But I'm not that easily deterred!  I have 76 pts. that must be used or rented this year.  So I started thinking maybe a trip in May for just DH & myself for our annniversary would be nice.  A no parks, chillin' by the pool vacation for a change!  Called MS today for my 1st choice dates at BCV or BWV.  BCV had the 1st night, but not 2nd or 3rd, 4th & 5th nights were available.  Nothing available at BWV, AKV or VWL.  I also had them check my 2nd choice dates & the availability was even less.        Frustration is starting to set in.  Yes SSR & OKW were available, but I really don't want to stay there.
> 
> So here's my question.  Should I take the nights available at BCV & wait list for the other 2?  I have not had good luck with my past 2 wait list requests & as I mentioned in my last trip report I wasn't that thrilled with moving around.   I don't know what to do.       Maybe I should take it as a sign that a mid-year trip is not meant to be.  Help please!



Gotta ask - have you stayed at OKW horselover?  We did for 3 days in Dec and I was so pleased.  And I'd say it would be especially nice for a non-park stay.  Very peaceful and beautiful property and there's the nice boat ride to DTD.  

Otherwise my best guess is that a waitlist probably wouldn't come thru for BCV so I'd only book the last 2 nights there and the first 3 nights at OKW and then waitlist for the full first 3.  That way it's only 1 move and not the 2 I'd suspect might happen if you took all 3 nights.  But remember - it's only a guess that I'm somewhat basing on checking for availability at AKV for May which has been pretty tight and not changing.  And of course it's based on the fact that I would be willing to stay at OKW.  Both DH and I got the feeling from there of being at Hawaii on a golf course which I didn't think was bad at all!


----------



## Oshawa

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> *Oshawa* -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moosie looks great as always! Glad to have you be a part.



Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

horselover said:


> As I mentioned in a previous post I called MS about availability at AKV & BCV for June, but nothing is available.  I waitlisted for AKV.  But I'm not that easily deterred!  I have 76 pts. that must be used or rented this year.  So I started thinking maybe a trip in May for just DH & myself for our annniversary would be nice.  A no parks, chillin' by the pool vacation for a change!  Called MS today for my 1st choice dates at BCV or BWV.  BCV had the 1st night, but not 2nd or 3rd, 4th & 5th nights were available.  Nothing available at BWV, AKV or VWL.  I also had them check my 2nd choice dates & the availability was even less.        Frustration is starting to set in.  Yes SSR & OKW were available, but I really don't want to stay there.
> 
> So here's my question.  Should I take the nights available at BCV & wait list for the other 2?  I have not had good luck with my past 2 wait list requests & as I mentioned in my last trip report I wasn't that thrilled with moving around.   I don't know what to do.       Maybe I should take it as a sign that a mid-year trip is not meant to be.  Help please!



We were very happy with OKW and it was very relaxing and laid back.  I would certainly do that if it were me. A trip without kids is so wonderful. My DH and I have done it twice. Even things like riding the monorail and touring through the resort gift shops is so relaxing and fun to me without the kids. We always go in the parks (mainly Epcot and MK) just with a different plan--eat churros, ice cream, good meal, fancy coffee, another churro, enjoying the gift shops/movies in the countries of Epcot, etc. It was very enjoyable to us.  We even did the Segway tour in Epcot.

I LOVE being at WDW with my family, but a couples only trip is on my list of things to do again and we never regret it.

I have no experience with wait list so I can't help you there, but I do think OKW would be worth a try if it was available. Mainly wanted to encourage you to not give up and put in my good experience with OKW.


----------



## tea pot

bzzelady said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who noticed it!!!
> I was at work (I work as a nurse in a critical care unit) and I heard the music coming out of my patient's room.  I spent a lot of time with her on Tuesday so that I could listen to my "happy" music!!



It must be a nurse thing... It's been many years since I worked ccu... you need happy music working there.   Now I'm a Parish Nurse....and love it.



horselover said:


> As I mentioned in a previous post I called MS about availability at AKV & BCV for June, but nothing is available.  I waitlisted for AKV.  But I'm not that easily deterred!  I have 76 pts. that must be used or rented this year.  So I started thinking maybe a trip in May for just DH & myself for our annniversary would be nice.  A no parks, chillin' by the pool vacation for a change!  Called MS today for my 1st choice dates at BCV or BWV.  BCV had the 1st night, but not 2nd or 3rd, 4th & 5th nights were available.  Nothing available at BWV, AKV or VWL.  I also had them check my 2nd choice dates & the availability was even less.        Frustration is starting to set in.  Yes SSR & OKW were available, but I really don't want to stay there.
> 
> So here's my question.  Should I take the nights available at BCV & wait list for the other 2?  I have not had good luck with my past 2 wait list requests & as I mentioned in my last trip report I wasn't that thrilled with moving around.   I don't know what to do.       Maybe I should take it as a sign that a mid-year trip is not meant to be.  Help please!



horselover don't be afraid to book at SSR ..It's a very peacefull resort.  the grounds are great for long walks...or to rent bikes...  the pools are great the spa is wonderful and I've been to the Floridian Spa and like the SSR much better. You can walk to DTD. The Artist Palette has a varity of healthy foods.  It would be a great May anniversary trip..... Give it a try


----------



## DiznyDi

*horselover,* here's another plug for SSR.  I would echo *tea pot's* observations about the resort. You can also take a lovely boat ride over to DTD if you prefer not to walk. If we're not at VWL, we're at SSR.
If it were me, and I had points that HAD to be used, I'd book the available resort and not chance the waitlist.  Besides, I'm not a very patient person! I find the waitlist way too stressful.


----------



## twokats

Have any of you ever rented a car from Avis while you were at the resorts.  Do they send a shuttle to the resort like Alamo/National does?  I know their location is somewhere near DTD.  Am trying to figure the rest of my unknowns for this trip.  We need the car to go to the port for the cruise and from my figures I will get the best deal from Avis, since Alamo/National does not have a return center at the port anymore.


----------



## horselover

Morning groupies.  Thanks for all the input on my booking problem.  

Kat - I have stayed at OKW during F&W.  I thought it was very nice, but I wasn't that thrilled with the food at Olivia's & the QS restaurant is very small.

I think you have convinced me to give SSR a try.  Being able to walk to DTD is a nice plus & I've heard excellent things about the Turf Club.  That might be a good place for our anniversary dinner.

I plan to take Kat's advice & try for the 1st 3 nights at SSR so it will only be 1 move.  I'll try to get the last 2 at BCV because I really do want to try it & being on the boardwalk is very appealing.  I suppose you never know maybe this time I'll have good luck with a wait list.

Enjoy the rest of the weekend everyone!


----------



## jimmytammy

Since the pts reallocation, how many of you are feeling a little displaced with upcoming trips to VWL?

Although I knew it could be possible for DVC to do this, it seems they are really tightening the screws on 1 bedroom stays.  I dont want to purchase more pts(again ) just to make those 1 bed stays twice a year possible.  And already considered staying studio on Fri Sat early part of trips.  But we bought 4th contract intentionally for making those 1 bed stays doable.

Just venting(and a bit preturbed)


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> Have any of you ever rented a car from Avis while you were at the resorts.  Do they send a shuttle to the resort like Alamo/National does?  I know their location is somewhere near DTD.  Am trying to figure the rest of my unknowns for this trip.  We need the car to go to the port for the cruise and from my figures I will get the best deal from Avis, since Alamo/National does not have a return center at the port anymore.



Ooh, no, can't help.  But when everything is said and done. let us know how the car rental thing worked for you.  We considered doing it for our last cruise because we stayed at WDW the last night before the cruise, but otherwise we would have stayed at PC and parked at the hotel there.

If you don't get your answer, the transportation board will have it.  Good luck!



jimmytammy said:


> Since the pts reallocation, how many of you are feeling a little displaced with upcoming trips to VWL?
> 
> Although I knew it could be possible for DVC to do this, it seems they are really tightening the screws on 1 bedroom stays.  I dont want to purchase more pts(again ) just to make those 1 bed stays twice a year possible.  And already considered staying studio on Fri Sat early part of trips.  But we bought 4th contract intentionally for making those 1 bed stays doable.
> 
> Just venting(and a bit preturbed)



I am with you JT.  I can't remember the reason, must be how the points added up, but the 1 BR seemed to be the one that was affected the most and that is usually what we get when we go.  No, I am not happy either.  And we won't buy more points to be able to stay in a 1 BR.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Chiming in about the one bedroom points.  I thought studios were also the size most in demand.  If you can't book a studio, you can usually find availability with a one bedroom.  Won't this make more of a disparity? 

*Deb*


----------



## bzzelady

Glad to see that I am not the only one puzzled about the 1 BDR point reallocations.  

Even though our resale values are slightly on the low side compared to BCV, our beloved Lodge and Villas must be a more desirable place to stay-our 1BDR's are higher priced than BCV during most seasons, with the most surprising one being Food and Wine.  

Of course, we already knew that we were a more desirable place to stay


----------



## J and R's mom

The WL was a favorite of ours.  When we bought into DVC back in 2003 we asked if there were any points left to buy at VWL.  Knowing NOTHING about DVC at the time (and having never even heard of the DIS) we just accepted it when they told us there were currenly no points left at VWL but that it'd be better to purchase SSR anyway since we'd get 12 extra years and could still book VWL anytime we wanted.  We are hoping to add-on there one of these years though through re-sale (when we have the extra money)...now that we know better.

We are headed to VWL (the first time as DVC members) in March and I have some questions I'm hoping you all can help me with:

1)  Do we check in at the main lobby or is there a check-in in the VWL lobby?

2)  Does anyone have a link to the VWL room map that I once saw posted on the boards?  My hard-drive crashed two wees ago and "my favorites" is one of the things I did not have backed up.  I used to have a link to that map in there but it is gone now.

3)  I'm thinking about requesting a pool view but I wanted to ask about the 5th floor balconies.  Are they fully enclosed or do they have slats that can be seen through?  My kids are 4 and 5 and not tall enough to see over the rail so I like to make sure to get a balcony that has rails.

We're excited about our trip.  Our girls are going to LOVE this resort.  It will be my first time to stay there without the Christmas decorations up.  I can't wait to see what it looks like.


----------



## horselover

I'll also chime in that I'm not happy about the point reallocation.   

Yes our beloved Lodge is awesome & amazing, but I don't see why it's point values should be so high.  I'm really disappointed because we only have a 50 pt. contract.  It's going to make staying there in a 1 BR for more than a couple of days difficult.  It definitely seems to me Disney is trying to push people towards a full week stay instead of shorter stays.  I'd rather take a few shorter stays than one long stay.  JMHO.

J&R's Mom- Congrats on your upcoming stay!      The only question I can answer for you is the check-in is in the main WL lobby.   I'll defer to my other groupie experts for the rest.

Muush please add me to the list again!  I booked SSR for 5/2-5/7 today.      I lost the BCV room for the last 2 nights.      You snooze you lose I guess.   I waitlisted for BCV, BWV, AKV, & VWL.   I don't think I'll be unhappy at SSR though after looking at some pics & reading reviews.  The horse theme is right up my alley!


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> I'll also chime in that I'm not happy about the point reallocation.
> 
> Yes our beloved Lodge is awesome & amazing, but I don't see why it's point values should be so high.  I'm really disappointed because we only have a 50 pt. contract.  It's going to make staying there in a 1 BR for more than a couple of days difficult.  It definitely seems to me Disney is trying to push people towards a full week stay instead of shorter stays.  I'd rather take a few shorter stays than one long stay.  JMHO.
> 
> J&R's Mom- Congrats on your upcoming stay!      The only question I can answer for you is the check-in is in the main WL lobby.   I'll defer to my other groupie experts for the rest.
> 
> Muush please add me to the list again!  I booked SSR for 5/2-5/7 today.      I lost the BCV room for the last 2 nights.      You snooze you lose I guess.   I waitlisted for BCV, BWV, AKV, & VWL.   I don't think I'll be unhappy at SSR though after looking at some pics & reading reviews.  The horse theme is right up my alley!



Done!  I hope you like it.  We stayed there last year and really enjoyed the resort.

J&R's Mom, sorry I can't help you on the room location map.  On the top floors, I think most of the balconies are enclosed, and if I remember correctly, they were about 4 feet high (guessing here). Enjoy!  

And grab a Mooise if you like!!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

J and R's mom said:


> 2)  Does anyone have a link to the VWL room map that I once saw posted on the boards?  My hard-drive crashed two wees ago and "my favorites" is one of the things I did not have backed up.  I used to have a link to that map in there but it is gone now.








I'm not sure if this is the kind of map you mean, but I found some that show the room layout of each type of villa on dvcnews.com--couldn't find any here on the dis to point you to.  Hope this helps. Scroll down and you'll see the maps with each of the room photos.

http://dvcnews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=133&Itemid=119


----------



## LVSWL

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> I woke up with a fever and that was the cure. I love it!
> 
> *LVSWL* - woohoo for more trips booked
> 
> *DiznyDi* - aww sorry to hear you lost your Mickey countdown.  Wish I could help!
> 
> *Oshawa* -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moosie looks great as always! Glad to have you be a part.
> 
> *horselover* - Sorry you had so much frustration on your trip. Enjoyed your pictures. Glad you made the best of it and hope your waitlist comes through for you.


Thanks! We are pretty excited!


----------



## blossomz

Muushka said:


> Done!  I hope you like it.  We stayed there last year and really enjoyed the resort.
> 
> J&R's Mom, sorry I can't help you on the room location map.  On the top floors, I think most of the balconies are enclosed, and if I remember correctly, they were about 4 feet high (guessing here). Enjoy!
> 
> And grab a Mooise if you like!!



Muushka!! you're sig caught me!!!


----------



## LVSWL

J & R Mom, sent you a pm, also..we usually request the pool view, hoping we will catch a little of the light show. You might want to look over on the Resorts board at the Wilderness thread named "feed my addiction" or something like that. There are tons of great photos of the villas and the lodge and you might get some good pics of the upper room balconies to give you a good idea of how they look We will be there in April and can't wait. We also are hoping for an upper floor.


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> Muushka!! you're sig caught me!!!



Steal it!  That's what I did!


----------



## eliza61

Monday Morning trivia, courtesy of Lou Mongello's WDW trivia Calendar.

January 27, 1934 (tomorrow) Walt disney Productions files its application for trademark for Mickey Mouse.  It cites the mouses first appearance as 1/27/1930

Easy trivia question:  What was the name of the mouses first motion picture appearance?

Have a great Monday!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> bgraham34 Jan 21-25 VWL
> MickeyMorse Jan 23-24 POP, Jan 24-30 VWL
> Disney Loving Iowan Jan 28 - Feb 3 BWV  and Happy Birthday! eb



Welcome back bgraham34 !  Hope u had fun !

MM and DLI.....enjoy your stays !!!!


Horselover.....thanks for the TR and pics !


Sorry I've been MIA the past week.....worked 46 hours....then got hit with news of point allocation.....still reeling from that bit 'o news.............
I was wondering if anyone knew the room # for the one lonely studio at VWL that does not have a balcony ?   I am hoping to avoid that one in May.  I'd rather have the dumpster view than no balcony ?  I asked this question about a week ago but got no answer.  I'm thinking it got missed.  Thanks Groupies !

Is the answer Steamboat Willie eliza ?


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka....LOVE the log-off warning pic in your siggy....too funny !


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> Steal it!  That's what I did!



Duh!  I thought it was a pop up & kept trying to close it!  I need more


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> snip....
> I was wondering if anyone knew the room # for the one lonely studio at VWL that does not have a balcony ?   I am hoping to avoid that one in May.  I'd rather have the dumpster view than no balcony ?  I asked this question about a week ago but got no answer.  I'm thinking it got missed.  Thanks Groupies !
> 
> Is the answer Steamboat Willie eliza ?



I think it is room 4533, but if I see that info anywhere, I'll pm you.


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> Duh!  I thought it was a pop up & kept trying to close it!  I need more



Too funny!  Yes, more coffee!!


----------



## DiznyDi

horselover said:


> Duh!  I thought it was a pop up & kept trying to close it!  I need more



*Me too!*

Good Monday Morning Groupies!
*horselover* You won't be sorry that you'll be at SSR. I don't think there is a bad area. We've stayed in all areas except Carousel - no quiet pool. I have never found the walk 'too far' to get to the Carriage House - and I have bad knees.

We are now into double digits  for our May trip AND out waitlist came through for a dedicated 2 bedroom.  
Really excited about that!

Our son is currently deployed in Iraq  and will be home for R&R April 16 - May 6.  DH and I already had a 1 bdrm booked just for us May 1-9, I waitlisted for the 2 bedroom as soon as we knew our son could join us - never expecting that it would come through and that we would just be a little crowded  
Daughter will be joining us also - a nice little family reunion!  Somebody must have been throwing a little  my way..... so thanks!

Thanks also to those of you responding to my quest for my desktop Mickey countdown. Still don't have it, but... husband thinks just maybe he has it on his work computer and is checking today.

 to all whose trips may be disrupted by the new 2010 points charts. It does not appear that we will be significantly affected. We actually save a point or two.
Di


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I think it is room 4533, but if I see that info anywhere, I'll pm you.



Thank u Muushka !


Dizny Di.....I never downloaded the MS one....sorry.  But found this one :

http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/disney-vacation-countdown

http://www.magicalmountain.net/wdwcountdownclock/WDWCountdownClock.asp


http://www.apple.com/downloads/dashboard/travel/disneytripcountdown.html


http://pscalculator.net/pswebtools.shtml#t001

http://www.intercot.com/interactive/countdown/default.asp

Maybe one of the above could be a replacement ?

Maria


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Monday Morning trivia, courtesy of Lou Mongello's WDW trivia Calendar.
> 
> January 27, 1934 (tomorrow) Walt disney Productions files its application for trademark for Mickey Mouse.  It cites the mouses first appearance as 1/27/1930
> 
> Easy trivia question:  What was the name of the mouses first motion picture appearance?
> 
> Have a great Monday!!



Eliza....I cheated, and found that the first motion picture for MM was something called "Plane Crazy".  Unless my source was plain crazy too!  






DiznyDi said:


> *Me too!*
> 
> Our son is currently deployed in Iraq  and will be home for R&R April 16 - May 6.  DH and I already had a 1 bdrm booked just for us May 1-9, I waitlisted for the 2 bedroom as soon as we knew our son could join us - never expecting that it would come through and that we would just be a little crowded
> Daughter will be joining us also - a nice little family reunion!  Somebody must have been throwing a little  my way..... so thanks!




Di...very glad that your waitlist came through.  And that your family reunion is taking shape nicely.  Congratulations and best wishes for a magical family trip.  


Muush....yes I was initially fooled by your signature too!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> to all whose trips may be disrupted by the new 2010 points charts. It does not appear that we will be significantly affected. We actually save a point or two.



Thanks for the understanding Dizny Di.....we are one of the harder hit folks.  The last 3 days have been tough reading all about this on the thread and finding myself a bit "under fire" from a few select DIS'ers.   For some, because they are coming out ahead....they just can't sympathize at all.  Of course not speaking of people like yourself.  And I am happy for those that save.   But we are coming up 30 points short each year at OKW.  So for us---it's a BIG adjustment.  We are bitter about our recent AKV add-on as well.  When we bought about 90 days ago, someone in DVC/DVD had to know but said nothing.  KIdani isn't even open yet.  We would have purchased another 15 points there had we known because coming up 12 points short there every year.   I guess 12 is better than 30....but overall, 42 points a year short is not good.   And some on that thread have asked "what are you so upset about ?" among other snarky comments.    
But thanks for understanding Dizny Di.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Eliza....I cheated, and found that the first motion picture for MM was something called "Plane Crazy". Unless *my source was plain crazy too!*


 

Ahhh...thanks for that one Granny !  I was wrong !

Maria


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> MM and DLI.....enjoy your stays !!!!





MiaSRN62 said:


> Thanks for the understanding Dizny Di.....we are one of the harder hit folks.  The last 3 days have been tough reading all about this on the thread and finding myself a bit "under fire" from a few select DIS'ers.   For some, because they are coming out ahead....they just can't sympathize at all.  Of course not speaking of people like yourself.  And I am happy for those that save.   But we are coming up 30 points short each year at OKW.  So for us---it's a BIG adjustment.  We are bitter about our recent AKV add-on as well.  When we bought about 90 days ago, someone in DVC/DVD had to know but said nothing.  KIdani isn't even open yet.  We would have purchased another 15 points there had we known because coming up 12 points short there every year.   I guess 12 is better than 30....but overall, 42 points a year short is not good.   And some on that thread have asked "what are you so upset about ?" among other snarky comments.
> But thanks for understanding Dizny Di.



Thanks for the good wishes Maria and sorry about the unfriendly people on the other threads.  I don't even post on the other threads as much anymore because of the snotty attitudes on them.  Just not as friendly and understanding as our family here!  I really haven't looked yet to see how the points change would affect us.  Been too busy getting ready to go.
This will be me tonight!

DiznyDi  sounds like you will have a great trip!  Glad your son will be home and give him a big thanks from my family for his service!  Congrats!


----------



## Dodie

I am so sad for everyone who is negatively impacted by the points switch. 

We do use DVC on weekends and typically travel on a Wednesday through Sunday - rarely staying for a full week these days - so the change actually is in our favor points-wise.  

I certainly understand that's not the case for everyone.

I haven't read all of the threads, or even all of the posts on this thread, about the switch.  I do find it interesting that VWL 1BRs are suddenly such a "hot" commodity higher points wise.  Strange.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

It is not a good change for us either.

In most cases it is 25 points more for us for the same trip.  We do have the choice now to move down to a 1 BR or studio with 2 of my boys in college and not always able to go, but to do a 2BR for the whole family is going to mean less vacation time for us overall. We are not very flexible with dates when all 6 of us go.

Hugs...


----------



## tea pot

*Happy Monday Groupies *  
*Muushka* OK are you trying to see if I'm awake.  when I first saw your sig I thought Oh No what did I do now....  You Got Me.... 
*Dory* I'm loving all your clip art so Cool 
*My 2 cents about the 2010 point changes*
First I didn't know or think that the points would or could change.  We did ask if the points could change when we were doing our first SSR ADD ON and were told  that the points *never *change .... My fault I didn't read the fine print.

 When we added on just this past August (our 3rd and 4th add on ) I first based the point increase on the # of points needed for a Sunday-Friday stay in a studio for DH and I at VWL in the first week of Dec./Christmas and Sun-Thurs studio stay at BC for 1st week in May/Flower and Garden show.  At that time VWL points were aviable and we contracted for 82 points and I remember asking her if you could just buy 82 points... she said sure... knowing what the numbers was based on. She never said that the points may change.  At the same time we wait listed for the BC points again odd number.. DH said why not just round up to 100 of each well... Thank God we did.....I called and had the VWL contract changed and increased BC to 100 as well.  

When we first joined most of our vacations were Sunday-Thursday making the most of our points and resulting in 2-3 trips a year.
Now that the girls are older and usually meet us down there we are staying over more weekends. 

I guess I'm just very disappointed in Disney. The information should be more up front.... just like our dollars each point counts and each family's needs are different.  I glad we bought the additional points and I'm just grateful that we were in a position to do that.  I'm sad for many members who come up short with this change.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Just returned to ICY New York and not very happy about it. 

First few days of the trip were freezing but it warmed up nicely by Saturday and Sunday was actually hot. This was the strangest trip for me. Our team played well and advanced to the quarter finals on Sunday so I never made it to any park until Epcot last night. Even that was only for dinner at Teppan Edo. It didn't really feel like a trip to Disney because all I did was go the ball field and indulge in too many adult beverages after those games. Not complaining as we had a great time. I did manage to eat at Shula's twice and visit Jellyroll's for the first time. Our group enjoyed that.

I never had a chance to get anywhere near the Lodge so I am sorry to say no pics for the fellow groupies. I promise to make up for that on my February trip.

I did have a chance to stay at the AKL and was surprised by how much I loved it there. They didn't have my requested King room ready by 3 PM on check in and I had to be at the ball field by 4. The bell staff had my luggage since I transferred from All Star and I needed to change so I begged them to give me any room. They gave me 4302. Nobody told me I was being given a Savannah view so we were shocked when we walked in and had zebra's roaming outside our balcony. I am not sure with the current state of construction they could charge Savannah prices for this room but we loved watching the animals from our balcony. We had a direct view of what appears to be the main entrance for Kidani.

Looks like I have a lot to catch up on and the point charts have been changed. Is the general consensus this is bad for Sun - Thurs people, good for weekenders and 10 day trips and no real change for week stays?

Hope everyone is doing well and staying warm.


----------



## horselover

Yes I know this has nothing to do with our beloved Lodge, but since the MODs don't seem to mind us talking about other things & you're such a wonderfully helpful group of folks I'll go ahead & ask.

Thinking ahead to our May trip since the 90 day ADR mark will be approaching soon (OC planner that I am!).  I'd like go someplace nice for our anniversary dinner.  V&As is out because I'm too picky of an eater.  Not worth the expense for me.   I was debating Le Cellier (loved my lunch there), Yachtsman Steakhouse, or The Turf Club.  Someone on another board also suggested Narcoossee's (was not even on the radar for me, but I'll consider everything).  I'm a chicken & beef kind of gal (don't mind a restaurant known for fish as long as it doesn't smell that ways!   ).   DH likes everything.  Anyone have any thoughts?   

Also noticed from the vacation list that it looks like a few of us will be there at the same time, but not at the same resorts.       Still it might be a good time for another groupie meet!


----------



## eliza61

Hey Horselover,
It's not too off topic (considering some of my post).  LOL

Any hoo,

Dh & I loved Yachtsman Steakhouse.  Loved the lobster Bisque and we both had filet Migon.

We also enjoyed Shulas' steakhouse in the Dolphin.  Excellent but pricey!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Just want to say thanks again everyone for being understanding....and I feel for all you who are affected (especially on a larger scale). 


Now for food talk horselover.   I've heard nothing but good reviews for Yachtsman......friends of mine ate there and said it's the best steak ever anywhere.   They also really enjoyed Citricos at the GF.  How about Jiko ?  Or Artist Point ?


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Also noticed from the vacation list that it looks like a few of us will be there at the same time, but not at the same resorts.  Still it might be a good time for another groupie meet!


*Count me in for a groupie meet horselover !!!!   *



> JimmyTammy Apr 29 - May 8 VWL
> Deb (50 Years Too!) April 30 - May 4 VWL
> Tea Pot May 1-9 BCV
> DiznyDi May 1-9 VWL Happy Birthday Dillon on the Dis!
> horselover May 2-7 SSR (Fingers crossed for loving it!!)
> DVC Mike May 2-19 BCV
> DisneyMamaof2 May 2-9 AKV
> MiaSRN62 May 5-8 VB May 8-10 VWL
> DODIE! May 9 VWL, May 10-14 DCL  , May 14-15 BWV
> wildernessDad May 10-16 AKV (Concierge!)
> Kathy (KAT4DISNEY) May 10-13 AKV (Concierge!) May 14-17 VWL


----------



## Muushka

*DiznyDi *  Please, once again, thank your son for his service to our country.

*horselover* We are also big fans of Yachtsman.  Well, my beef crazed husband really.  It is a very nice restaurant, great food and good service.  Let us know what you pick!  Le Cellier is nice, but way too crowded and noisy for a special occasion, IMHO. 

*DisneyNutzy* Welcome home!  One of those good news bad news trips huh? I am glad your team did so well.  Stay warm!




MiaSRN62 said:


> Thanks for the understanding Dizny Di.....we are one of the harder hit folks.  The last 3 days have been tough reading all about this on the thread and finding myself a bit "under fire" from a few select DIS'ers.   For some, because they are coming out ahead....they just can't sympathize at all.  Of course not speaking of people like yourself.  And I am happy for those that save.   But we are coming up 30 points short each year at OKW.  So for us---it's a BIG adjustment.  We are bitter about our recent AKV add-on as well.  When we bought about 90 days ago, someone in DVC/DVD had to know but said nothing.  KIdani isn't even open yet.  We would have purchased another 15 points there had we known because coming up 12 points short there every year.   I guess 12 is better than 30....but overall, 42 points a year short is not good.   And some on that thread have asked "what are you so upset about ?" among other snarky comments.
> But thanks for understanding Dizny Di.



Maria, I just sat down with the points today and looked at it carefully.  I broke the bad news to Mr Muush that with the new point structure, we could no longer do a 1 BR twice a year, thank you very much Disney.  We are pretty ticked too.  I don't get the logic or the way they aimed the large point increases to the 1 BR and 2 BR.  Well, we can milk our points with a studio/1 BR mix, but it really irritates me.  And we are not about to do another add on because they changed the point structure.  AAAKKKKKKK  As it stands, we are missing 35 points a year.


----------



## bzzelady

Maria,

Glad to have you back home on our thread...I read the other thread and you really took a battering over there  
By the way, you had very valid points and many of us are going to be running into the same issues come next year.  We all might have to form a group to share two bedroom lockoffs for kitchen and whirlpool tub access as our standard of living has just been reduced by Big Brother at DVC  

Horselover,

We loved Narcoose's last summer.  My DH said that the seared cow was some of the best he has had on property.  I, of course, had the crab crusted tile fish which was delightful!  The restaurant does not smell of fish at all and the bonus is if you have your dinner reservation approximately 1 hour before Wishes starts...they stop table service and invite everyone out onto the deck to watch the show and pipe the music in.   It was a wonderful evening  

Eliza,

I, like Granny, also snuck a peek out onto the information superhighway   and came up with Plane Crazy in 1928 being the first appearance by Mickey Mouse, but didn't answer because your question was stating that the year was 1930.  

Hi Muushka!  Hi Cheer4bison!  Hi to everyone else!!!!


----------



## Muushka

Hi Bzzzzz 

Hmmm, I need to get over there and see who was beating up on our Maria!


----------



## bzzelady

Muush, 

I'll go get the Moose and join you  

I didn't post over there at all, but there were snarky comments abound.  I know when Maria had first posted she had just come off a killer shift at the hospital and very tired/stressed, but the way that some of these people responded was just not how we all talk to each other over here.  Even though we all may not be able to stay as long now that DVC has decided to rearrange the points, I'm really glad that VWL is home for all of us


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*Maria* - I didn't see the other thread but sounds like you need a groupie hug.





*bzzelady* -  and good idea--I think we are going to miss our amenities in the 1BR/2BR.  March trip will be our first time to do a studio--but probably not our last.  I'm thankful we are doing our VB trip in May when my college boys are home this May because we won't be able to next year.

*Muushka* - I'm sorry to hear it hits you so hard too.   I agree that we will not be buying more to make up the difference.

*horselover* - don't have anything helpful to add as I haven't been to any of those except LeCellier and I agree with Muushka that it is awfully busy for a romantic dinner. I do like Artist Point though. The mushroom soup is divine (and I don't like mushrooms usually). The cedar planked salmon is delicious and the free range chicken is too.  Pretty much like the one at LeCellier if you have had it there. Usually a nice quiet dinner and great view.

*DiznyDi* - I too would like to thank your son for his service as well as all of your family who has sacrificed time with him. So glad to hear he can join you and that it is turning into a nice reunion for you!  

*teapot* - Happy Monday to you too  

*DisneyNutzy* - Welcome back and glad to hear your team did so well. 





*DLI* - Have a magical trip!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Muushka : Well, we can milk our points with a studio/1 BR mix, but it really irritates me. And we are not about to do another add on because they changed the point structure. AAAKKKKKKK As it stands, we are missing 35 points a year.



I feel for you....we will also do the studio/1 or 2 bedroom mix to stretch out the points.  Hugs to you and Mr Muush as I'm sure the news came as a bit of a blow.  You're in the same situation as me.  That's too many points to borrow..... 

You guys rock over here.....and I know the VWL Groupie thread is a sanctuary I can come to.  And yes....did get a bit kicked around over there....but I'm over it now.  Still bummed about the point situation.  And I think u all were aware we were thinking about doing a BLT add-on.  DH is "no way" now.  I think part of that is just anger ?  He might come around ?  But right now he just doesn't "trust" DVC as he did just 3 days ago.  He's afraid there will be another "sneak attack" allocation or worse yet......new minimum stay guidelines or minimum weekend stays.    He feels someone somewhere had to know about the allocation when we did the AKV add-on 3+ months ago so he feels a bit tricked with that transaction.  Kidana, like BLT, isn't even open yet.  So how can DVC say they have tracked occupancy and adjusted the points ?  
Thanks all ---you're the best and I hope to one day get to meet some of you (all of you would be nice).


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I did have a chance to stay at the AKL and was surprised by how much I loved it there. They didn't have my requested King room ready by 3 PM on check in and I had to be at the ball field by 4. The bell staff had my luggage since I transferred from All Star and I needed to change so I begged them to give me any room. They gave me 4302. Nobody told me I was being given a Savannah view so we were shocked when we walked in and had zebra's roaming outside our balcony.



Dizny Nutsy : Glad u liked the AKV and what a suprise to get the savanna view !  Honestly, with this allocation, we could do fine with staying in a standard or value....but we bought AKV for the savanna views specifically.  Couldn't get my youngest dd off the balcony when we stayed there last Aug.  She literally sat out there for like 4 hours !   
Glad your team did well !   Sorry u had to come back to such a cold, icy place.  We are preparing for a snow/sleet/ice storm Tues night into Wed.  And I cannot wait to get to FL in 9 days............

Maria


----------



## Muushka

Maria, I have to say, I visited the BLT while there and thought of you while looking around.  I hated it!  Loved the location, but what the heck were they smoking when they did the decorating?  Almost as bad as that sofa/rug at VWL!!! 

Stay here with us, safe place.....safe place.....


----------



## J and R's mom

Thanks all for answering my questions so quickly!  We're SO excited about our stay!


----------



## Muushka

J and R's mom said:


> Thanks all for answering my questions so quickly!  We're SO excited about our stay!



Did we put you on the list?  I am not quite up to Granny's speed or accuracy!!

Visit often.....we really like it when people do that.


----------



## Granny

horselover said:


> Thinking ahead to our May trip since the 90 day ADR mark will be approaching soon (OC planner that I am!).  I'd like go someplace nice for our anniversary dinner.  V&As is out because I'm too picky of an eater.  Not worth the expense for me.   I was debating Le Cellier (loved my lunch there), Yachtsman Steakhouse, or The Turf Club.  Someone on another board also suggested Narcoossee's (was not even on the radar for me, but I'll consider everything).  I'm a chicken & beef kind of gal (don't mind a restaurant known for fish as long as it doesn't smell that ways!   ).   DH likes everything.  Anyone have any thoughts?



I have enjoyed two anniversary dinners at WDW.  The first one was at Yachtsman Steakhouse and the second at Le Cellier.  I have to give an enthusiastic thumbs up to both of these.  Both are on the pricy side but when it's only the two of us, and it was our anniversary, we felt like a special place would be the only way to go.  And we weren't disappointed.

I'm sure there are many other nice options but I'll say that we truly enjoyed both anniversary dinners.


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Maria, I have to say, I visited the BLT while there and thought of you while looking around.  I hated it!  Loved the location, but what the heck were they smoking when they did the decorating?  Almost as bad as that sofa/rug at VWL!!!
> 
> Stay here with us, safe place.....safe place.....




Safe place unless someone starts complaining about our beloved sofa at VWL!!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Groupies Are The Best!* 

I so appreciate each and every one of you! I will indeed extend your thanks to our son - when I see him 

Thanks *Maria* for all of your suggestions for a ticker. I've looked over some, though not all. We're very rural and have only dial-up available  Sometimes it can be a real pain. Sites that are graphic intensive take forever to come in - if they come in at all. I've read all pages of the 'points' thread. There are some pretty intensive folks over there that really gave you a rough time. I agree with *Muush* come back over here where you're loved and appreciated!  

*horselover* In our experience, the Turf Club is good, not great. It can be a lovely meal if you eat later in the evening (after 7:30). We've been 3 times. On all occasions there have been multiple families with multiple little ones that are thoroughly enjoying themselves! They will even have stick horse races for the youngest diners. Yachtsman would be my choice with the Chateau Briaund (sp) for 2. The Chilled Seafood Salad - Lobster, Shrimp and Jumbo Crab with Lemon Créme Fraiche and Avocado Cream is excellent as an appetizer if you like seafood.
We also like the Artists Point very much! And I agree, the Mushroom Soup is excellent!

If there's a Groupie meet in May, count us in!
Di


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Safe place unless someone starts complaining about our beloved sofa at VWL!!



Granny!  What can I say??  It IS UGLY!!!



DiznyDi said:


> *Groupies Are The Best!*
> 
> *I so appreciate each and every one of you! I will indeed extend your thanks to our son - when I see him *
> *Thank you*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *Maria* for all of your suggestions for a ticker. I've looked over some, though not all. We're very rural and have only dial-up available  Sometimes it can be a real pain. Sites that are graphic intensive take forever to come in - if they come in at all. I've read all pages of the 'points' thread. There are some pretty intensive folks over there that really gave you a rough time. I agree with *Muush* come back over here where you're loved and appreciated!
> 
> *horselover* In our experience, the Turf Club is good, not great. It can be a lovely meal if you eat later in the evening (after 7:30). We've been 3 times. On all occasions there have been multiple families with multiple little ones that are thoroughly enjoying themselves! They will even have stick horse races for the youngest diners. Yachtsman would be my choice with the Chateau Briaund (sp) for 2. The Chilled Seafood Salad - Lobster, Shrimp and Jumbo Crab with Lemon Créme Fraiche and Avocado Cream is excellent as an appetizer if you like seafood.
> We also like the Artists Point very much! And I agree, the Mushroom Soup is excellent!
> 
> If there's a Groupie meet in May, count us in!
> Di



My Mr Muush wrote a program (a pretty simple, not web based) Mickey countdown that pops up when you log onto your computer.  It says "X days till Mickey" with the little Mickey graphic.  Let me know if you want it and I will pm you with it.


----------



## Oshawa

DiznyDi said:


> : There are some pretty intensive folks over there that really gave you a rough time. I agree with *Muush* come back over here where you're loved and appreciated!  Di



Hi Everyone:

I just wanted to say that I know I am pretty knew to this whole DVC and DIS thing but I could not believe some of the things that were being said on the other threads.  I have continued to read this thread and feel very at "home" with you guys.  I know I don't know you Maria but I am very sorry that you were attacked like that.  I just felt like I had to get that off my chest.  Thanks for being so friendly on this thread.  I am glad to be a part of VWL.  You are a great group of people.


----------



## Muushka

Yes, the boards can be a very scary place.  You think this is bad, stay away from the political threads!  It's funny, even on those heated threads, when another Groupie and I meet, on opposite ends of the political spectrum, we still are very considerate of one another.  This is a special thread indeed.  
And we are glad that you are here too!


----------



## Oshawa

I will totally stay away from the Political threads.    I agree with you even if you are not on the same page you should really respect that persons opinions and for speaking up.  We are very lucky that in our respective countries that we can do that.  Some people act really tough when they are on the computer and not face to face.  

Very glad to be a part of this group.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> Maria, I have to say, I visited the BLT while there and thought of you while looking around.  I hated it!  Loved the location, but what the heck were they smoking when they did the decorating?  Almost as bad as that sofa/rug at VWL!!!
> 
> Stay here with us, safe place.....safe place.....




I hear ya Muushka !  I will try and convince dh to "check out" BLT when we are there next week.....but I'm not holding my breath.   Loved your post on the allocation thread btw  

Thanks also to you Oshawa....appreciate your kind words


----------



## cheer4bison

Hey Muushka 

Would you kindly add us to the travel list?  I called today to book our first trip to Vero Beach, July 21-26 and then one night at SSR before we fly home on the 27th.  It's not VWL, but we're excited to hit the beach   and sample some of the other DVC properties!

Thanks!

Jill


----------



## Granny

Oshawa said:


> Thanks for being so friendly on this thread.  I am glad to be a part of VWL.  You are a great group of people.



I think that the Groupies, who appreciate the laid-back serenity of WL/VWL,  tend to be a bit laid-back ourselves.  

It used to be really funny when the "resort war" threads would come up especially in the old days a few years ago with OKW vs BWV (oh Richyams, we miss ya!).  Many of the comments were intended as humorous but sure enough some people got downright nasty.

Us VWL folk would just sit on the sideline in our rockers, laughing at those other folks since we all knew how great of a resort VWL is but didn't feel the need to put other resorts down to make our point.   

We're glad you decided to come sit a spell with us.  Just like VWL is a haven from the craziness of WDW and the parks, this thread is a safe harbor from the tempests going on around the rest of the boards.


----------



## Inkmahm

DiznyDi said:


> *horselover* In our experience, the Turf Club is good, not great. It can be a lovely meal if you eat later in the evening (after 7:30). We've been 3 times. On all occasions there have been multiple families with multiple little ones that are thoroughly enjoying themselves! They will even have stick horse races for the youngest diners. Yachtsman would be my choice with the Chateau Briaund (sp) for 2. The Chilled Seafood Salad - Lobster, Shrimp and Jumbo Crab with Lemon Créme Fraiche and Avocado Cream is excellent as an appetizer if you like seafood.
> We also like the Artists Point very much! And I agree, the Mushroom Soup is excellent!
> 
> 
> Di


Yachtsman would be my choice, too.  We ate there on the first night of our honeymoon and also for other anniversaries since then.  I don't believe they have Chateau Briaund (I can't spell it either) for 2 on the menu anymore though.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Count me in for a groupie meet horselover !!!!   *



Me too - that would be fun although I'm the tail end of the group.  Glad you decided to make a trip horselover but sorry you missed the BCV room.  Here's some pixie dust on your waitlist   but if it doesn't come thru I've read lots of good things about SSR and walking to DTD would be such a plus! 


Mia - I have to do a great big  too for the "other" thread.  I would think that even if other people are happy that they could at least understand and not be responding like they did. 
I did up a spreadsheet and VWL's reallocation is really standing out as one of the anomaly's.  I guess we VWLers really love our 1 bedrooms more than others!   


And the talk about a May meet reminds me that I needed to post our change again for *Muushka*.  Did I get your attention?  
We are not going to be at the lodge for our trip in May - that'll be saved for Nov.  Instead it's now AKV concierge May 8-14 and Vero Beach May 14-17th.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Mia - I have to do a great big  too for the "other" thread.    I would think that even if other people are happy that they could at least understand and not be responding like they did.



Thanks Kat    My sentiments exactly....like rubbing salt into a wound........and certain posters seemed to revel in it  

So has anyone tried The Wave yet since we're chatting restaurants ?  I have dinner ADR's there next Friday.  Just wanted to try it out.  With teens, I often hesitate to try some of these places because the kids have such a flat appetite (pizza and chicken fingers is fine with them)


----------



## horselover

Ahhh I have the warm, fuzzy after reading some of your posts this morning.      I agree this is a great thread with fanstastically (is that a word?) nice people.   It's really the only thread I post on anymore.  I had left the DIS many monthes ago for another owner's board because of all the nastiness.  This thread brought me back & I'm so happy it did.

Looking over the point charts again.  It looks like I'm with others in that we'll have to do a split between studio & 1 BR to get the same stay in Dec. we have this year.  It will have to be every other year too.      50 pts. doesn't go that far, but I knew that going in.  I don't see anymore pts. on our horizon either.  Not that I'm sure I'd want to buy them even if I could.  I'm a little worried about the direction management seems to be going these days.  I'm afraid of what the next "enhancement" will bring.

So I was starting to lean towards Narcoossee's for the anniversary dinner for the atmosphere/posssible fireworks ressie time, but now you're confusing me by so many peeps recommending Yachtsmans!   I can't really ask DH his opinion either because the trip is a surprise.  Even though it's scheduled to be an anniversary trip I'm going to give it to him for his b-day in March.  He's turning the BIG 5-0 this year!   I'm terrible about keeping surprises.  I'll be lucky if I can make it until then without telling him.

Even though I just got back I can't help but be jealous of those that are heading down soon.  It's really cold here & we're expecting another snow storm tomorrow.  I'm so sick of snow!!    

Off to take my little doggie to the vet for her annual check-up.  I'm sure she'll be so happy about that!   

Have a moosey day all!


----------



## DiznyDi

Inkmahm said:


> Yachtsman would be my choice, too.  We ate there on the first night of our honeymoon and also for other anniversaries since then.  I don't believe they have Chateau Briaund (I can't spell it either) for 2 on the menu anymore though.



I believe you are correct. However when we asked if this was available, the restaurant was happy to accommodate us. This was last March though and certainly it could have changed by now. Could be the latest victim of our added 'enhancements'. 

We too are expecting more snow today and are under a Severe Weather Warning. They're saying 5 to 8 inches. Just what we need, more snow...  
Di


----------



## Dodie

horselover...

I don't want to muddy the waters any further, but I feel I must give you some additional information!

Do you ever listen to the DIS Unplugged podcast from this site? One of the webmasters - Kevin - routinely does dining reviews for WDW restaurants.  He knows what he's talking about. He has reviewed *Narcoossee's *a couple of times and the reviews were outstanding.  Lately, he swears it is absolutely the *best restaurant on property*.

In fact, you can listen to one of his first reviews of Narcoossee's right here (there's a link that launches an audio piece):
http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?Restaurant.ID=32


----------



## bzzelady

Muushka,

Please update the traveling dates list...Bzzelady and family will be changing their November VWL stay to come when the groupies are meeting  

We will be at VWL in a 1 BDR from December 6-13th!!!!!!!
I called this morning and did not even have to waitlist!!!!!!!!

We will be somewhere else on property December 4-6th, but I have not made a final decision as to where yet-currently reserved at AS Music but pretty certain that I don't want to keep that reservation during Pop Warner time


----------



## Muushka

Maria!!  I got so wrapped up in that other thread, I forgot about my own family right here!!  I have updates to take care of and Yay Bzzzzzz!  I'm off to work on the list!!


----------



## Muushka

cheer4bison said:


> Hey Muushka
> 
> Would you kindly add us to the travel list?  I called today to book our first trip to Vero Beach, July 21-26 and then one night at SSR before we fly home on the 27th.  It's not VWL, but we're excited to hit the beach   and sample some of the other DVC properties!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jill



Gotcha!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Me too - that would be fun although I'm the tail end of the group.  Glad you decided to make a trip horselover but sorry you missed the BCV room.  Here's some pixie dust on your waitlist   but if it doesn't come thru I've read lots of good things about SSR and walking to DTD would be such a plus!
> 
> 
> Mia - I have to do a great big  too for the "other" thread.  I would think that even if other people are happy that they could at least understand and not be responding like they did.
> I did up a spreadsheet and VWL's reallocation is really standing out as one of the anomaly's.  I guess we VWLers really love our 1 bedrooms more than others!
> 
> 
> And the talk about a May meet reminds me that I needed to post our change again for *Muushka*.  Did I get your attention?
> We are not going to be at the lodge for our trip in May - that'll be saved for Nov.  Instead it's now AKV concierge May 8-14 and Vero Beach May 14-17th.



Oh yeah, you got my attention!  Good job!



bzzelady said:


> Muushka,
> 
> Please update the traveling dates list...Bzzelady and family will be changing their November VWL stay to come when the groupies are meeting
> 
> We will be at VWL in a 1 BDR from December 6-13th!!!!!!!
> I called this morning and did not even have to waitlist!!!!!!!!
> 
> We will be somewhere else on property December 4-6th, but I have not made a final decision as to where yet-currently reserved at AS Music but pretty certain that I don't want to keep that reservation during Pop Warner time



What??  You don't want to burn weekend points???  Just kidding, we will probably drop our 1 BR for Sat night and the following Fri.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Yes, the boards can be a very scary place.  You think this is bad, stay away from the political threads!  It's funny, even on those heated threads, when another Groupie and I meet, on opposite ends of the political spectrum, we still are very considerate of one another.  This is a special thread indeed.
> And we are glad that you are here too!



  That's because no body messes with my pal Muushka.  I plan on hanging onto each and every one of my groupies.  

*DODIE!!*

Thanks for the revue on Narcoossee's!! We always wanted to eat there but some how forget it.  

Hey, has anybody tried to Artist Point at the Lodge?  I've done whispering Canyon but never Artist Pointe.

All right gang, I know reading is fundemental but I must have missed the new points change.  Where can I find it?  Sorry for those who are negatively affected by this.  That sucks royally.


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> That's because no body messes with my pal Muushka.  I plan on hanging onto each and every one of my groupies.
> 
> *DODIE!!*
> 
> Thanks for the revue on Narcoossee's!! We always wanted to eat there but some how forget it.
> 
> Hey, has anybody tried to Artist Point at the Lodge?  I've done whispering Canyon but never Artist Pointe.
> 
> All right gang, I know reading is fundemental but I must have missed the new points change.  Where can I find it?  Sorry for those who are negatively affected by this.  That sucks royally.



 

Read this and weep
http://dvcnews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=127&Itemid=105


----------



## bzzelady

Muushka said:


> What??  You don't want to burn weekend points???  Just kidding, we will probably drop our 1 BR for Sat night and the following Fri.



No, I actually just wanted to stay over at the All Stars and watch the mayhem with the Pop Warner children coming in for those first two nights 
Besides, it just makes you appreciate our beloved lodge all the more when you leave that craziness behind!

Really, it had nothing to do with the weekend points...just what I have available at this point without trashing next years allotment!
We have not decided whether we will fly out Friday evening or Saturday morning or maybe even drive this time.  Those two days booked through CRO at the beginning and the last night at VWL on a MS cash reservation give me some time to think over the options.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! I am in desperate need of Moose dust!!!!!  We purposly chose to fly through Dallas figuring we would be pretty safe having our connecting flight in a warmer state.  But of course they are getting an ice storm tonight and tomorrow!   NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!  Not now!!!!!!  I am so frustrated!  Could use your good thoughts and moose dust!


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! I am in desperate need of Moose dust!!!!!  We purposly chose to fly through Dallas figuring we would be pretty safe having our connecting flight in a warmer state.  But of course they are getting an ice storm tonight and tomorrow!   NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!  Not now!!!!!!  I am so frustrated!  Could use your good thoughts and moose dust!



 I added your dust to your travel dates!  Hope it helps!!
Good luck! 

PS I wish they would allow more than 25 little jumpie guys.  I really have to fool with that thread when I want to get creative!!  Maybe the mods would give me a secret password to have more than 25!!!


----------



## jjbescher

You can put me down for 4/3-4/6 at VWL

jon


----------



## Muushka

bzzelady said:


> No, I actually just wanted to stay over at the All Stars and watch the mayhem with the Pop Warner children coming in for those first two nights
> Besides, it just makes you appreciate our beloved lodge all the more when you leave that craziness behind!
> 
> Really, it had nothing to do with the weekend points...just what I have available at this point without trashing next years allotment!
> We have not decided whether we will fly out Friday evening or Saturday morning or maybe even drive this time.  Those two days booked through CRO at the beginning and the last night at VWL on a MS cash reservation give me some time to think over the options.



As a kidless couple (by choice  ) we often stay at the values to get a full dose of the little darlings.   

Well that and to re-assure ourselves that we made the right decision!  

Sorry parents, no offense, I love your kids!


----------



## Muushka

jjbescher said:


> You can put me down for 4/3-4/6 at VWL
> 
> jon



Short, sweet, to the point.  Done!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*DLI* - 





Warm thoughts....warm thoughts...I'm here in the Dallas area trying to warm it up for you. 

I wondered this morning when I heard how it would affect flights, but I didn't realize you were coming through DFW.


----------



## bzzelady

Disney loving Iowan,

       



Muushka said:


> we often stay at the values to get a full dose of the little darlings.
> 
> Well that and to re-assure ourselves that we made the right decision!
> 
> Sorry parents, no offense, I love your kids!




I'm honestly thinking of calling CRO back to change that to a reservation for an OKW studio.  I have the passholder pin code discount for the night of 12/4 and AKL concierge wasn't available so I just went for cheap for the 2 nights.  Then I went back and looked at the 2009 Pop Warner dates and , thinking about my DD10 being like this  watching all the activity unfold.  

Yes...I'm dialing CRO right now to change this.  At the 7 month window, I'll try to pick up the Saturday night on points for that OKW studio.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Muushka said:


> As a kidless couple (by choice  ) we often stay at the values to get a full dose of the little darlings.
> 
> Well that and to re-assure ourselves that we made the right decision!
> 
> Sorry parents, no offense, I love your kids!



*Muushka* - This cracks me up. I love my kids, but some days I need reassurance that I made the right decision!   I'm kind of like Bill Cosby....the reason I have 4 children is because I do not want 5 children.... 

*horselover* - I'm sure you will enjoy your meal wherever you decide.  Thanks for asking because I'm enjoying hearing about some of the places we have never tried.  DH and I got stuck on Artist Point as a special date night and never really tried anywhere else.   

*Dodie* - Thanks for the link. I'll have to go listen to that podcast about Narcoossee's as I'll probably consider it for a future anniversary trip.  

*bzzelady* and *jjbescher*- Woohoo!  Love to see the groupies booking more trips. And good choice bzzlelady on waiting for that OKW studio. I have never stayed there with the Pop mania, but I don't think I could handle it.  

Everybody stay warm and safe.


----------



## twokats

Disney Loving Iowan
I am 50 miles east of Dallas, and doing the best I can to send you as much  as you need.  Believe me, since we do not get this kinda weather very often, it is hard for us to deal with.   They say this will be the worst we have had in five years (if it does what they think it will)     Hope you have a good trip anyway!!  

Muushka
On the transportation board, the person that has used Avis tell me that they just took the bus to DTD and walked across the street.  I googled the address on maps and went to the street view and the Hilton is directly across the street from the bus stop.  I guess that could be an option.  Just hope the street is easy to cross!!


----------



## horselover

Dodie said:


> horselover...
> 
> I don't want to muddy the waters any further, but I feel I must give you some additional information!
> 
> Do you ever listen to the DIS Unplugged podcast from this site? One of the webmasters - Kevin - routinely does dining reviews for WDW restaurants.  He knows what he's talking about. He has reviewed *Narcoossee's *a couple of times and the reviews were outstanding.  Lately, he swears it is absolutely the *best restaurant on property*.
> 
> In fact, you can listen to one of his first reviews of Narcoossee's right here (there's a link that launches an audio piece):
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?Restaurant.ID=32




Thank you Dodie!   That made my decision for me.  Looking at the pictures link you really can't beat that location.  Since we're also not planning to do the parks on this trip getting to see the fireworks from the restaurant will be great.  Very romantic.      I'll beg for a window table.  I'm not above begging!  

I haven't seen any May hours yet, but I'm thinking fireworks should  be at 9:00.  What do you guys think?  I'll try for a ressie around 8:00 & plan to get there 45 min. earlier per they're advice for that window table.




Disney loving Iowan said:


> AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! I am in desperate need of Moose dust!!!!!  We purposly chose to fly through Dallas figuring we would be pretty safe having our connecting flight in a warmer state.  But of course they are getting an ice storm tonight and tomorrow!   NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!  Not now!!!!!!  I am so frustrated!  Could use your good thoughts and moose dust!




DLI fingers crossed for you for good weather & no delays!


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> snip.....
> 
> Muushka
> On the transportation board, the person that has used Avis tell me that they just took the bus to DTD and walked across the street.  I googled the address on maps and went to the street view and the Hilton is directly across the street from the bus stop.  I guess that could be an option.  Just hope the street is easy to cross!!



I can't wait to hear how it goes for you!  Let us know, but so far, painless.


----------



## Oshawa

Muushka said:


> As a kidless couple (by choice  ) we often stay at the values to get a full dose of the little darlings.
> 
> Well that and to re-assure ourselves that we made the right decision!
> 
> Sorry parents, no offense, I love your kids!




That is too funny!!   
I remember when my hubby and I first got married I said I wanted 5 kids!!   Then once we had the first one I said ok maybe three.  Then we had our second son (who is quite the handfull) I said that's it!  
I really don't know what I was thinking in the beginning.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

MiaSRN62 said:


> Dizny Nutsy : Glad u liked the AKV and what a suprise to get the savanna view !  Honestly, with this allocation, we could do fine with staying in a standard or value....but we bought AKV for the savanna views specifically.  Couldn't get my youngest dd off the balcony when we stayed there last Aug.  She literally sat out there for like 4 hours !
> Glad your team did well !   Sorry u had to come back to such a cold, icy place.  We are preparing for a snow/sleet/ice storm Tues night into Wed.  And I cannot wait to get to FL in 9 days............
> 
> Maria



Hi Maria,
I understand your feelings with the new point charts. I seriously considered adding on at AKV while they were running the promotion with developer points and the $8 discount. I held off because I had never stepped in the AKL and was worried we might not enjoy it there. This past trip had me beating myself for not adding on. Had I arrived home to find out about this point shuffle and recently purchased an add on it really would have bothered me.

Enjoy your upcoming trip!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> As a kidless couple (by choice  ) we often stay at the values to get a full dose of the little darlings.
> 
> Well that and to re-assure ourselves that we made the right decision!
> 
> Sorry parents, no offense, I love your kids!




That's my problem Muush,
I love other kids too, it the satanic duo that I gave birth to that makes me totally understand species that eat their young.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thanks everyone for the dust!  Dory and Twokats thanks for trying to help!  The weather report I looked at says the freezing rain should end around 6 a.m. which is the time we are leaving out of Omaha.  We are hoping the airport will be okay when we get into Dallas around 9:30.  And then we have to hope our connecting plane comes in okay.  We hope that is enough time after the storm is supposed to end for everything to be okay.  Any local weather reports you could give us would be appreciated.
Well gotta get the dog to the vets for boarding here soon. Oh am I gonna miss her.  Then we will start stuffing the suitcases.


----------



## Happydinks

Good evening Groupies - from cold, sleety, Richmond!



Disney loving Iowan said:


> AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! I am in desperate need of Moose dust!!!!!  We purposly chose to fly through Dallas figuring we would be pretty safe having our connecting flight in a warmer state.  But of course they are getting an ice storm tonight and tomorrow!   NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!  Not now!!!!!!  I am so frustrated!  Could use your good thoughts and moose dust!


 Hey* DLI *-  for getting through your connection tomorrow.  Hopefully, the bad weather will move out quicker than the weather people predict!  Give the  an extra pat on the head and a hug - and leave quick! Leaving them at the kennel is so sad - even when you're going to see Mickey! 



eliza61 said:


> Thanks for the revue on Narcoossee's!! We always wanted to eat there but some how forget it.
> 
> Hey, has anybody tried to Artist Point at the Lodge?  I've done whispering Canyon but never Artist Pointe.
> 
> All right gang, I know reading is fundemental but I must have missed the new points change.  Where can I find it?  Sorry for those who are negatively affected by this.  That sucks royally.



*horselover & eliza* - Narcoossee's was added to our "must do" list of restaurants after our trip last October.  We had dinner there with a CM from the Lodge who we've become friends with over the years.  I must say that we all thought the meal was OUTSTANDING .  We had a table right by the window and had a marvelous view of the fireworks.  On the other hand - we have always made Artist Point our "final dinner" of our trips because we love the atmosphere and the food - and can basically "pour ourselves" back into our rooms if we've partaken of too much wine!   We especially love their blue cheese mac and cheese side dish (which you now have to ask for - or did as of October).

Uh oh - we haven't looked at the point charts yet for 2010 - so haven't had the time to calculate and freak out about the upcoming changes.  When we bought back in 2001 we were told that they could change the points per night - but essentially a weeks stay would always cost "X"- whatever "X" was at the time.  Guess we've got some homework to do on that front!


----------



## 50 years Too!

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Count me in for a groupie meet horselover !!!!   *



Goodness Gracious!  I'm off for a few days and this thread is a mile long!

First I want to say I'm sorry for everyone impacted by the point chance.  Not right!

*Muush*--love the pop up on the bottom of your sig!

Sorry I'm going to miss you by a day in May, *Maria*, but I'll be looking for the *JT*'s, maybe they'll introduce us to Ranger Stan, and will be looking for the *proud Mom*with her son  on leave!  You too,*Teapot*!
I'll be with my sister and sister-in-law.  Just look for the three middle aged ladies by the Trout Creek Bar!

*Horselover*--love Narcoossee.  A very nice boat ride over to MK, then hop the monorail or walk.  I'm planning to take the newbies there in May.

Now to finish catching up! 

*Deb*


----------



## tea pot

*Hello Groupies     WOW 5 pages in one day *  

*Maria* Stay here where it's safe   


Granny said:


> I think that the Groupies, who appreciate the laid-back serenity of WL/VWL,  tend to be a bit laid-back ourselves.
> Us VWL folk would just sit on the sideline in our rockers, laughing at those other folks since we all knew how great of a resort VWL is but didn't feel the need to put other resorts down to make our point.


groupies are a kind group of kindred spirits



			
				[COLOR="green" said:
			
		

> *bzzelady*[/COLOR];29923791]Muushka,
> Please update the traveling dates list...Bzzelady and family will be changing their November VWL stay to come when the groupies are meeting


 *Yeah Yeah *  

*Disney loving Iowan*
Warm Thoughts and Moose Dust     
Just try to relax and even enjoy the trip down... Maybe wear your Mickey shirt and take some Happy Place Music to listen to on the plane.. Try to feel the Magic and know that you will be there real soon. 

*horselover*
Great choice!!! But you don't have to beg. Tell everyone it's your anniversary...really don't be shy.  When you make your ADR let them know I would even call the resturant just before you leave and tell them what you're celebrating remember it this year's theme... I'm sure you'll get the window table an maybe even a little extra suprise. Call SSR just before you leave and tell them.. when you check in you will get a little packet with buttons.. wear them. Can you tell I've done this before... Last May was our 30th Anniversary everybody was so nice and we had alot of little suprises the best was when a cast member escorted us to the private viewing area for Illuminations.  so Happy Anniversary... Hey maybe I'll be able to say that in person  

*Count me in for a May Groupie Meet*  

*50 years Too* So sorry...We will miss you in May.... Maybe next year



eliza61 said:


> That's my problem Muush,
> I love other kids too, it the satanic duo that I gave birth to that makes me totally understand species that eat their young.



Too Too Funny    

*DiznyDi* Safe thoughts and prayers to your son We are so gratefull for his service.. as we remember Freedom isn't Free


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Granny said:


> I think that the Groupies, who appreciate the laid-back serenity of WL/VWL, tend to be a bit laid-back ourselves.


Laid back....peace! Thats me! Thats why on our first VWL stay, we aren't doing any parks! Just the lodge, the FW Segway tour, and dining around Bay Lake resorts! Oh, I digress to those good 'ole 70's!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I am in desperate need of Moose dust!!!!! We purposly chose to fly through Dallas figuring we would be pretty safe having our connecting flight in a warmer state. But of course they are getting an ice storm tonight and tomorrow!



You got it *Disney Lovin Iowan* !!!  Sending you pixie dust !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*DisneyNutzy*....thanks and you enjoy your first trip "home" in a couple weeks !Thanks for your kind words about the allocation too  

*horselover* !  I've never dined at Narcoossees.....but it sure sounds like a magical place for an anniversary 







Loved your little moose graphic *Dory* !!!

Stay warm and dry everyone---storms headin' to PA soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maria


----------



## jimmytammy

Somebody at DVC has been monitoring us and realizes how fanatical we are about our Lodge, so they up the points, and Whammo, con us into an add-on.

We gotta stick together yall  and be strong for each other


----------



## Muushka

Eliza, where do you get your comedy routine from? 



jimmytammy said:


> Somebody at DVC has been monitoring us and realizes how fanatical we are about our Lodge, so they up the points, and Whammo, con us into an add-on.
> 
> We gotta stick together yall  and be strong for each other



Yes!  That is it!!  Stand firm, don't squirm!!!


----------



## Dodie

horselover said:


> Thank you Dodie!   That made my decision for me.  Looking at the pictures link you really can't beat that location.  Since we're also not planning to do the parks on this trip getting to see the fireworks from the restaurant will be great.  Very romantic.      I'll beg for a window table.  I'm not above begging!



I'm SO glad that I could help! I'm hoping that DH and I can have dinner there during either our May or September trips. We've never been there either.


----------



## blossomz

Hi everyone!  Another busy week here...and another freezing forecast...snow and ice are upon us!  

Been reading all of the restaurant questions and I love'm all..

Narcoosies..love it
Just did Yachtsman for the first time over Christmas and really liked it..food and atmosphere..

Artist Point..fabulous!  Get a window view!

Wow!  No wonder I stay away from those other threads!  I much prefer our warm and cozy group!!


----------



## bzzelady

Good morning Groupies!

Woke up to about 4 inches of snow on the ground in central Pennsylvania...none of the dreaded sleet/ice yet but this isn't supposed to stop until early evening.  

Heading out to work for 12 hours-would rather pull up a chair by the fire and chat with all of you, but sick people in the hospital seem to think that they need a nurse on snow days too  
Wonder how many of my coworkers are going to opt out today and stay home...


----------



## Granny

G'morning Groupies.  

We got about 8" of snow in the last 12 hours.  I know that's not much compared to many others, but it's our first snowfall accumulation of the year.  

Made for an interesting drive to work   

I looked at the point charts and it seems that for our usual vacations (2BR) at either BWV or VWL it's a mixed bag.  Some weeks went up a little, some went down.  The total weekly points only moved a couple of points in either direction.  

I totally feel badly for those adversely affected by the change in point schedule.   I have a hard time believing that Disney did this just to try to get people to add on points (the conspiracy theory) but on the other hand this is not the kind of situation and change that comes up quickly.  So I don't see any excuse for the way they handled it with the lack of pre-announcement and the usual spin.  Just totally unmagical.  

All I can say is that I look forward to retiring in a few years so we can pick and choose our time to go to WDW and have more flexibility in our scheduling.  Of course, DW and I were planning on downsizing to a 1BR for those trips with just the two of us.  

Until then, we'll just go with the flow.


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> G'morning Groupies.
> 
> *All I can say is that I look forward to retiring *in a few years so we can pick and choose our time to go to WDW and have more flexibility in our scheduling.  Of course, DW and I were planning on downsizing to a 1BR for those trips with just the two of us.
> 
> Until then, we'll just go with the flow.




Retiring?  What's that?     It seems groupies that most of the country is having a snowy morning, so for a mid week pick me up....


----------



## blossomz

Schools are closed here so I have a day to get caught up with everything!  

I just keep thinking about once through this winter..the school year should zip by and I'll be back home!!


----------



## Dodie

OT, but I have to post...

We got 12 inches of snow! 12 inches people! That doesn't happen in Indy very often.

The only one enjoying it appears to be my puppy, Greta. It's her first big snowfall and she loves it.


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Somebody at DVC has been monitoring us and realizes how fanatical we are about our Lodge, so they up the points, and Whammo, con us into an add-on.
> 
> We gotta stick together yall  and be strong for each other



I'm with you JT!   



bzzelady said:


> Heading out to work for 12 hours-would rather pull up a chair by the fire and chat with all of you, but sick people in the hospital seem to think that they need a nurse on snow days too
> Wonder how many of my coworkers are going to opt out today and stay home...



Nurses rock!  I don't know how you all do what you do, but here's to you!   



Dodie said:


> OT, but I have to post...
> 
> We got 12 inches of snow! 12 inches people! That doesn't happen in Indy very often.
> 
> The only one enjoying it appears to be my puppy, Greta. It's her first big snowfall and she loves it.



What a great pic!  Your puppy is so cute!



eliza61 said:


> That's my problem Muush,
> I love other kids too, it the satanic duo that I gave birth to that makes me totally understand species that eat their young.



Eliza you are too funny!   



tea pot said:


> *horselover*
> Great choice!!! But you don't have to beg. Tell everyone it's your anniversary...really don't be shy.  When you make your ADR let them know I would even call the resturant just before you leave and tell them what you're celebrating remember it this year's theme... I'm sure you'll get the window table an maybe even a little extra suprise. Call SSR just before you leave and tell them.. when you check in you will get a little packet with buttons.. wear them. Can you tell I've done this before... Last May was our 30th Anniversary everybody was so nice and we had alot of little suprises the best was when a cast member escorted us to the private viewing area for Illuminations.  so Happy Anniversary... Hey maybe I'll be able to say that in person
> 
> *Count me in for a May Groupie Meet*



30 years of marriage!  That deserves a round of applause!  No round of applause smiley though.   

Another snow day here even DH is home today.  Is it May yet?


----------



## Oshawa

Dodie said:


> OT, but I have to post...
> 
> We got 12 inches of snow! 12 inches people! That doesn't happen in Indy very often.
> 
> The only one enjoying it appears to be my puppy, Greta. It's her first big snowfall and she loves it.



Love this picture!!  So cute!!


----------



## Muushka

OK, since we are showing snow pictures.....a rarity here in NC






And to prove I do like kiddos, my house also last week (nieces), building a birthday cake for their mom.


----------



## Oshawa

Muushka said:


> OK, since we are showing snow pictures.....a rarity here in NC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to prove I do like kiddos, my house also last week (nieces), building a birthday cake for their mom.



Oh my that is normal for us in the Great White North.  It has been snowing here since last night and it is suppose to continue until about 7PM tonight!
I wish I was at Disney!!   

Your nieces are very cute...are they triplets?  If not they look very much alike and very close in age.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Oh I love the snow pictures.  All we got is ice and it is a mess.  At least we have no school and DH works at home so we are safe.  People here don't know how to drive on ice, so there are always so many wrecks.  

Wish we had some snow to do this:





Stay warm!


----------



## jjbescher

Muushka,

Can you add April 2nd to my trip?

Also, where in NC are you?

jon


----------



## tea pot

Snowing all day just starting to change over to rain.. 
I just love to take care of the local wild life!


----------



## horselover

Ok groupies I need lots of pixie dust & good wishes sent my way!  Getting away without the kids always takes a great deal of planning & finagling on my part.  A couple of days with one person, a couple of days with someone else.   I've worked out Sat.-Tue, but I just called my over night sitter to see if she could do Tue-Thu. & she thinks she's already booked with another sitting job for that week.     She wasn't 100% sure because she wasn't at home.  She's going to check her calendar & get back to me tomorrow.  If she can't do it I'll probably have to cancel the trip.  

Pixie dust please!


----------



## Muushka

Oshawa said:


> Oh my that is normal for us in the Great White North.  It has been snowing here since last night and it is suppose to continue until about 7PM tonight!
> I wish I was at Disney!!
> 
> Your nieces are very cute...are they triplets?  If not they look very much alike and very close in age.



Yes, but this is a state with the word 'Carolina' in it!  Well, it is rare around this neck of the state. 
The girls are twins 5,5 and their bigger (but physically smaller) sister who is 7.  Cute, huh!




jjbescher said:


> Muushka,
> 
> Can you add April 2nd to my trip?
> 
> Also, where in NC are you?
> 
> jon



Do you recognize the kids?  They live in your neck of the woods.  We are in Cary (I know C-A-R-Y  )



horselover said:


> Ok groupies I need lots of pixie dust & good wishes sent my way!  Getting away without the kids always takes a great deal of planning & finagling on my part.  A couple of days with one person, a couple of days with someone else.   I've worked out Sat.-Tue, but I just called my over night sitter to see if she could do Tue-Thu. & she thinks she's already booked with another sitting job for that week.     She wasn't 100% sure because she wasn't at home.  She's going to check her calendar & get back to me tomorrow.  If she can't do it I'll probably have to cancel the trip.
> 
> Pixie dust please!



Fingers crossed....dust on it's way. 

Was it Maria with that recent Pixie dust graphic?  That was too funny!


----------



## Muushka

Eliza and BCV owners, these are for you:











Granny and BWV owners, this is for you






And of course, our beloved





















Magic Kingdom at night






EWP






And to prove that we do actually go out during the day:

Universal, where we did take some time to smell......






And my Hulk


----------



## Muushka

Oops, almost forgot the required Christmas Castle....






OK, now I'm done!  Sorry it took so long.....and I am always whining to everyone about posting pictures...


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Muushka said:


> Oops, almost forgot the required Christmas Castle....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, now I'm done!  Sorry it took so long.....and I am always whining to everyone about posting pictures...



that is beautiful! 

We also got hit by this storm.  

Our school got cancelled by 8pm last night.. that never happens! 

Now we're waiting to see if they cancel for tomorrow too. 

We got about 2 inches of snow, with about 1" of ice, then more snow on top of it. 

They were calling for up to 12" last night, so I guess we're lucky. 

We only have 1 calamity day left on our calendar now.  We used 2 from Hurricane Ike.. yes it hit us here in OH too!, and then 1 less than 2 weeks ago due to the cold.  

It's days like this that make me appreciate our beloved VWL soooo much more!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

And since pictures are being posted:

This was from our photopass session in December






DH and I on the bridge:


----------



## tea pot

*horselover *
Pixie Dust on it's way   
*Muushka*
Love the Pics .....great night shots.... 
oh.....I want to go Home  

*Good Ol Gal*
Wonderful family pictures  

*Dory* Love the Mickey Snow Angel  

Stay Warm Groupies.....see you real soon....


----------



## Good Ol Gal

want to add us to the list:

we're going to VWL on Dec 20 - 25 (then moving to SSR).  MIL & FIL will be with us also.


----------



## Muushka

Gotcha!


----------



## Oshawa

Muushka said:


> Yes, but this is a state with the word 'Carolina' in it!  Well, it is rare around this neck of the state.
> The girls are twins 5,5 and their bigger (but physically smaller) sister who is 7.  Cute, huh!



That is very rare.  We are running out of room up here...we have nowhere else to put the snow.  Hubby has shovelled 4 times today.  Now they have said on the weather network it is suppose to snow until morning!!  Oh what fun to be Canadian....How many more days till spring????  


Your nieces are very cute.  What a great age too.  I am little out numbered in our house.  Three boys including hubby.  Sometimes he is worse than the kids!


----------



## Muushka

Oshawa said:


> That is very rare.  We are running out of room up here...we have nowhere else to put the snow.  Hubby has shovelled 4 times today.  Now they have said on the weather network it is suppose to snow until morning!!  Oh what fun to be Canadian....How many more days till spring????
> 
> 
> Your nieces are very cute.  What a great age too.  I am little out numbered in our house.  Three boys including hubby.  Sometimes he is worse than the kids!



Just like my poor BIL, house full of girls!

I was born in Rochester, NY and believe me, I have seen a lot of snow!  And then there was the blizzard of '78 in RI, another nightmare!  But here in NC, snow is very difficult in this area because they have no experience with it.  A few years back it took me more than 6 hours to go less than 10 miles because of snow during traffic hour (like 3").  THAT is sad.


----------



## Oshawa

Muushka said:


> Just like my poor BIL, house full of girls!
> 
> I was born in Rochester, NY and believe me, I have seen a lot of snow!  And then there was the blizzard of '78 in RI, another nightmare!  But here in NC, snow is very difficult in this area because they have no experience with it.  A few years back it took me more than 6 hours to go less than 10 miles because of snow during traffic hour (like 3").  THAT is sad.



You think people would be use to driving in it up here.  People are in such a hurry all the time.  It drives me  !!  We lived on the West Coat in Victoria, BC for 5 years (hubby was in the military) and it was very rare for us to get snow.  The city did not even have snow plows.  I really did miss the snow then because it pretty much rained from November to April.  Is it suppose to warm up for you soon?  I will think warm weather thoughts for you.


----------



## Muushka

Warm thoughts!  It worked!  It was in the 60's today, thanks!

I hope it warms up for you 2.


----------



## Oshawa

Thanks!  We need it...ohhh..just heard the snow plow go by.  
I think I am goint to ignore it and go to bed!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*horselover* -  hope you get your childcare worked out. I know what a pain it is to get everyone settled to be able to leave. 

*Muushka* - great pictures! You are really a good photographer. Thanks for sharing 

*Good Ol Gal* - Love the family picture in front of the lodge! And hooray for a December booking!  

*tea pot* - thanks--virtual snow is usually all I get to play with. Very cool snowy picture of the cardinal and squirrel.  

*Oshawa* - oh my that's a lot of snow! I don't think I'd survive.


----------



## jjbescher

Muushka,

The kids do not look familiar, but I am in Cary every day.  I coach at the Triangle Aquatic Center right near Cary Towne Center.

jon


----------



## Inkmahm

I love the "winter" castle pictures! It's worth going in December just to see the castle lit like that.

We were lucky with the weather for a change and got no snow or ice the last couple days, it all went south of us for a change.  We're still buried with all the snow from December and early January but the rest of the month really hasn't been too bad (other than COLD).


----------



## cheer4bison

Good ol Gal,

Could you tell us a little more about how the Photopass process works at VWL?  When we were there in December, I saw that they have a kiosk set up across from the Mercantile now.  Do you have to set up an appointment?  Is there a fee, or do you just buy the pictures like other photopass pictures?  I was intrigued while I was there, but just never got the chance to stop and ask questions.  I should have taken advantage of letting someone else take photos for us while that gorgeous tree was up in the lobby...

Love the pictures everyone has posted recently!  

Thanks!


----------



## Oshawa

We are trying to decide if we should do the Disney Cruise in early December of 2010 or do the parks.  Our boys have never seen Disney at Christmas.  None of us have been on a cruise before.  

I love the castle picture posted earlier so that is a pro for the parks at Christmas.  It looks just beautiful.  Hubby and I went on our honeymoon 15 years ago and we never saw the castle like that.


----------



## Muushka

Oshawa said:


> We are trying to decide if we should do the Disney Cruise in early December of 2010 or do the parks.  Our boys have never seen Disney at Christmas.  None of us have been on a cruise before.
> 
> I love the castle picture posted earlier so that is a pro for the parks at Christmas.  It looks just beautiful.  Hubby and I went on our honeymoon 15 years ago and we never saw the castle like that.



You have some fun decisions coming up!  If you have never been on one before, would you consider doing some days at the parks and then go on a 4 day DCL?  We were new cruisers and did a 7 day for our first and kind of wished we had done a little shorter one.  It is nice getting off of a ship not wanting to, it is not so nice getting off a ship thinking you wish it had been a little shorter.

Food for thought!


----------



## Goofy's apprentice

A question for the experts...

We are staying at VWL this upcoming March break and bringing our two young nieces with us.  It is their first trip and I am so excited to see them enjoy themselves.   We've only stayed there once and totally fell in love with everything.  That trip however, wasn't a park trip.  We just enjoyed the resort and had some much deserved down time with our own kids.

How long is the boat trip to MK? I want to make sure that we reach there for the rope drop.  As this will likely be a very busy vacation trip I want to make sure I'm prepared.  My sister and brother-in-law will be there as well, but they have only been once before.

As well, since the last half of our vacation will be at SSR, do you think some parks are better travelled from VWL?  or does it matter at all?


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Goofy's apprentice said:


> A question for the experts...
> 
> We are staying at VWL this upcoming March break and bringing our two young nieces with us.  It is their first trip and I am so excited to see them enjoy themselves.   We've only stayed there once and totally fell in love with everything.  That trip however, wasn't a park trip.  We just enjoyed the resort and had some much deserved down time with our own kids.
> 
> How long is the boat trip to MK? I want to make sure that we reach there for the rope drop.  As this will likely be a very busy vacation trip I want to make sure I'm prepared.  My sister and brother-in-law will be there as well, but they have only been once before.
> 
> As well, since the last half of our vacation will be at SSR, do you think some parks are better travelled from VWL?  or does it matter at all?



I just want to say welcome to the groupies thread! You've come to the right place.





I'll leave your questions to the experts. I hope you have a great trip! Maybe we'll see you there. We'll be at VWL March 8-12 for our first WL villa stay.


----------



## Goofy's apprentice

Thanks for the welcome!  We have only one stay at VWL under our belts but just loved it.  We originally didn't book there because, coming from Canada the theming is something we are familiar with.  But when we did finally stay, we wished we had done so earlier.

I have researched a few specialities of WL...

watching the light parade from the beach
renting bikes and riding to Fort Wilderness
Whispering Canyon Cafe

anyone have other suggestions....


----------



## Happydinks

Goofy's apprentice said:


> A question for the experts...
> How long is the boat trip to MK? I want to make sure that we reach there for the rope drop.
> As well, since the last half of our vacation will be at SSR, do you think some parks are better travelled from VWL?  or does it matter at all?





Goofy's apprentice said:


> I have researched a few specialities of WL...
> 
> watching the light parade from the beach
> renting bikes and riding to Fort Wilderness
> Whispering Canyon Cafe
> anyone have other suggestions....



Welcome GA to the Groupies! You've tripped upon a great, supportive bunch of people to hang out with! 

Some of the other things that you can do while at the lodge:
 See if you can be the "flag" family one morning - ask at the concierge desk   right when you check in.  We're still trying.... 

  There's the Segway tour that goes from Ft. Wilderness to the Lodge (or visa versa)

  Take the Lodge tour - you might even get Ranger Stan.

As far as the boat ride to MK -- the actual ride time is about 10 minutes, but it's the wait time for the boat that can mess things up.  We usually allow 30 minutes to get to MK by boat.  I think the Lodge still has a bus that runs direct to MK - and that was pretty quick when we used it in October.  I'd double check on the bus when you get there. 

*Hey Muushka * - the picture of the ice Castle was awesome.  Makes me so want to go again at Christmas.


----------



## Goofy's apprentice

Thanks for the info. 

I had heard about the flag family but also that it is very hard to get.  We will try as it sounds great.

Good to know about the wait time for the boat.  I would probably go with the bus but my two nieces ( 4 yrs and 7 Yrs) are young and I think this would be a great way for them to start their vacation.  Plus I need them to understand early that waiting can pay off.  They are not the most patient (what child is at that age) and it will likely be busy.

I forgot about the Segway 'off road' trip.  I should probably call now and see if I can arrange that.  We did the Epcot on once and had a great time.  This would be good for a group of the adults (there are 12 vacationers in total)

How are buses from VWL to other parks in general?  I know when we stay at BWV it always seems to take forever with all the stops.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Goofy's Apprentice !!!






I'd like to add to your list :
*sitting in front of those glorious fireplaces in and around the lobby
the Geyser
the awesome spring that starts in the lobby of the main Lodge and flows down to the main pool (pretty darn cool) *


----------



## Oshawa

Muushka said:


> You have some fun decisions coming up!  If you have never been on one before, would you consider doing some days at the parks and then go on a 4 day DCL?  We were new cruisers and did a 7 day for our first and kind of wished we had done a little shorter one.  It is nice getting off of a ship not wanting to, it is not so nice getting off a ship thinking you wish it had been a little shorter.
> 
> Food for thought!




That is what hubby was worried about that it maybe too long for our first cruise.  I like the ideal of doing both but I also love the ideal of staying at VWL for the very first time.


----------



## Oshawa

Goofy's apprentice said:


> Thanks for the welcome!  We have only one stay at VWL under our belts but just loved it.  We originally didn't book there because, coming from Canada the theming is something we are familiar with.  But when we did finally stay, we wished we had done so earlier.
> 
> I have researched a few specialities of WL...
> 
> watching the light parade from the beach
> renting bikes and riding to Fort Wilderness
> Whispering Canyon Cafe
> 
> anyone have other suggestions....



Hello to a fellow Canadian!! 
I am new to this thread but I can tell you the people here are great!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Goofy's apprentice said:


> Thanks for the welcome!  We have only one stay at VWL under our belts but just loved it.  We originally didn't book there because, coming from Canada the theming is something we are familiar with.  But when we did finally stay, we wished we had done so earlier.
> 
> I have researched a few specialities of WL...
> 
> watching the light parade from the beach
> renting bikes and riding to Fort Wilderness
> Whispering Canyon Cafe
> 
> anyone have other suggestions....



it may seem simple, but my kids LOVE Roaring Forks  

Also, you can do a Hidden Mickey search (they have a sheet at the Front Desk that has clues on it)  We've stayed there 4 times and just found the last one we'd been searching for!


----------



## tea pot

Goofy's apprentice  

Welcome to the Groupies


----------



## Goofy's apprentice

OK...very welcoming...thank-you very much !!

My daughter loves looking for hidden Mickey's.  We had a tough time finding them at VWL when we were there last year.  The CM's were so helpful and gave her good hints.

Good Ol Gal - I'm thinking Roarin Forks for ice cream and then to the beach for the Water parade.

Oshawa - How about this snow?  There has been so much for so long by DH was able to build a snow wall around our hot tub!  He is uncommonly proud of it.... We have only been on one cruise, the 2007 member cruise.  It was 4 days and I agree with the 4 days being a bit short and 7 a bit long.  We loved eve1ry minute of it and will definitely cruise again.  Castaway Cay is awesome

MiaSRN62 - I love the lobby too.  Missed seeing the geyser last time, will have to make sure to catch it this time.

We were thinking ot trying the Counter service meal plan...has anyone here tried it?


----------



## Muushka

Hi GA, and another....welcome.... 

We have not done the CS meal plan because for 2 adults it is a little pricey, I don't know how it would be with kiddos.

If you find yourself drawn to this thread, and the moosie seems to be calling you, go ahead and grab him for your very own!  I'll bet he would look great on you!


----------



## Dodie

WELCOME to our little thread!

You must have *cupcakes *at Roaring Forks!!!!!!

Catch the geyser when it erupts.

Find one of the little hidden seating areas on the floors above the main one to relax. At least one of them even had a fireplace. SO relaxing.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Goofy's Apprentice*

Here's our all-time favorite thing to do: HOT TUB  
Doesn't matter if it's at 6 in the morning with a cup of coffee on the way down or at 11 at night after a long day in the parks. The hot tub is THE place to be! Wish I was there now... this snow is really getting me down. 
Di


----------



## Oshawa

Goofy's apprentice said:


> OK...very welcoming...thank-you very much !!
> 
> My daughter loves looking for hidden Mickey's.  We had a tough time finding them at VWL when we were there last year.  The CM's were so helpful and gave her good hints.
> 
> Good Ol Gal - I'm thinking Roarin Forks for ice cream and then to the beach for the Water parade.
> 
> Oshawa - How about this snow?  There has been so much for so long by DH was able to build a snow wall around our hot tub!  He is uncommonly proud of it.... We have only been on one cruise, the 2007 member cruise.  It was 4 days and I agree with the 4 days being a bit short and 7 a bit long.  We loved eve1ry minute of it and will definitely cruise again.  Castaway Cay is awesome
> 
> MiaSRN62 - I love the lobby too.  Missed seeing the geyser last time, will have to make sure to catch it this time.
> 
> We were thinking ot trying the Counter service meal plan...has anyone here tried it?



The snow is crazy.  It's still snowing a little bit today.  We have to be very carefull backing out of the driveway because the snow is stacked about 6 feet high.  Hubby has shovelled it down a couple of times but with all the snow we have been getting there is nowhere to put it.  
Love the ideal of the snow wall around the hot tub.  Hubby must be very proud...mine would be too.  

If your daugther loves looking for hidden Mickeys you have to get this book...Hidden Mickeys:A Field Guide to Walt Disney World's Best Kept Secrets.  It's written by Steven M. Barrett.  I bought it for my hubby as a Christmas present.  I found it at Chapters.  It is so much fun.  It it's a scavenger hunt throughout all the parks and resorts.  We all loved searching for them.  

Does anyone know that if you do the cruise and then the parks does the Magical Express bring you to the parks or do you have to find your own way there?


----------



## Oshawa

DiznyDi said:


> Here's our all-time favorite thing to do: HOT TUB
> Doesn't matter if it's at 6 in the morning with a cup of coffee on the way down or at 11 at night after a long day in the parks. The hot tub is THE place to be! Wish I was there now... this snow is really getting me down.
> Di



You and me both.  
I soooo wish I was in Florida right now.


----------



## Goofy's apprentice

> Does anyone know that if you do the cruise and then the parks does the Magical Express bring you to the parks or do you have to find your own way there?



There is transport from WDW to the Port but I don't think that it is free.  When we cruised our friends rented a car and we drove, parked the car at the port, and drove back.  I think there were more reasonable ways to do that but our friends arranged it.



> Hidden Mickeys:A Field Guide to Walt Disney World's Best Kept Secrets


We bought it already!  I fear that my daughter will be spending all her time draggin us on the hunt for Mickey's.  We are also taking our son's girlfriend and I can see the two girls just consumed with it.  She is such a special girl and has had a difficult year so I really am happy to bring her along for the fun!



> Here's our all-time favorite thing to do: HOT TUB
> Doesn't matter if it's at 6 in the morning with a cup of coffee on the way down or at 11 at night after a long day in the parks. The hot tub is THE place to be! Wish I was there now... this snow is really getting me down.



Haven't tried it in the morning yet!  When my young nieces are running around in the early hours, it sounds like a great place to retreat to.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> There is transport from WDW to the Port but I don't think that it is free. When we cruised our friends rented a car and we drove, parked the car at the port, and drove back. I think there were more reasonable ways to do that but our friends arranged it.



Yes...our last Magic cruise was Sept 2007.   We opted not for the bus transfers.....it was something like $60/person/roundtrip.   We ended up renting from Budget----they are only like 2 miles from the terminal and they will come and pick u up.  It was $45 for a 24 hour period for a Huyndai Santa Fe mini van.  Much cheaper than the $240+ the disney bus would have costed---of course, they take care of loading your luggage for you.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Evening Groupies. This is off topic but I know some of the groupies own at AKV and I wanted to post some construction pics I took last week.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Dodie said:


> WELCOME to our little thread!
> 
> You must have *cupcakes *at Roaring Forks!!!!!!
> 
> Catch the geyser when it erupts.
> 
> Find one of the little hidden seating areas on the floors above the main one to relax. At least one of them even had a fireplace. SO relaxing.



*Dodie!*Cupcakes, who knew?  I'll have to try one. Which flavor?

Welcome to all the new groupies.  I've been negligent in my welcomes lately.
Glad to see so many newbies!

*Deb*


----------



## Inkmahm

Oshawa said:


> We are trying to decide if we should do the Disney Cruise in early December of 2010 or do the parks.  Our boys have never seen Disney at Christmas.  None of us have been on a cruise before.
> 
> I love the castle picture posted earlier so that is a pro for the parks at Christmas.  It looks just beautiful.  Hubby and I went on our honeymoon 15 years ago and we never saw the castle like that.


  In December 2006 and December 2007 we did a night at WDW, then the 4 night DCL cruise and then another 5 nights at WDW.  Loved it! 

Since we didn't want to do the same 4 night cruise again, we are signed up for the 7 night cruise this coming December.  Again, we'll do 3 nights before the cruise at WDW and then a night at WDW after the cruise.

I'm not sure about 3 days at sea, but we'll see.  I'm hoping it will force me to relax, if nothing else.


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> You have some fun decisions coming up!  If you have never been on one before, would you consider doing some days at the parks and then go on a 4 day DCL?  We were new cruisers and did a 7 day for our first and kind of wished we had done a little shorter one.  It is nice getting off of a ship not wanting to, it is not so nice getting off a ship thinking you wish it had been a little shorter.
> 
> Food for thought!


  Why was the 7 day too long for you?  Not enough to do?


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thank you for the AKV photos Disney Nutzy !!!


----------



## jimmytammy

A big 'ol WELCOME to all the new groupies!!  Glad yall are here!!


----------



## eliza61

have a great (and hopefully snow free) weekend Groupies.  

Who's up to bat next at the lodge??

FYI:

Illuminations fireworks show priemered today *1/30/1988*

20 years and still my favorite night time show.


----------



## wildernessDad

Thanks for posting the pics of my other home, DisneyNutzy!


----------



## Muushka

Oshawa said:


> Snip.......
> 
> Does anyone know that if you do the cruise and then the parks does the Magical Express bring you to the parks or do you have to find your own way there?



You got some great answers to the transport question, but I would suggest doing the parks first and then the cruise, much more relaxing that way! 



DisneyNutzy said:


> Evening Groupies. This is off topic but I know some of the groupies own at AKV and I wanted to post some construction pics I took last week.



AAAKKKKKK.  I hope they finish quickly.  I do not do well staying at resorts under construction. 



Inkmahm said:


> Why was the 7 day too long for you?  Not enough to do?



The 7 day was too long primarily because the seas were very rough (30 feet!!!).  But looking back, other than the weather, 7 days just seemed like a long time for both Mr Muush and myself.  Now that we are cruising experts  (we have taken 7, 4, 5, 7, 7) and just love cruising, we don't see ourselves taking a cruise longer than 7 days.  We might be the rare ADD type of cruisers because so many people like to take long cruises.

With DCL, the cruises are so dang expensive, a 4 day for a first cruise is easier to finance, you can pretty much assume that it will be a great time and that you will be sad to leave the ship.

As far as not enough to do, we are not typical cruisers.  We cruise for the actual being on the sea experience rather than the shows, meals, and activities that are going on.  We enjoy the ship, so when visiting ports, we think great!  everyone will be gone and we can be on a nice quiet ship!

Our favorite thing to do is to sit on the veranda and feel the sea breeze going over our toes.  And if our veranda is not so big, sitting out on the promenade deck is our second favorite place to hang.  This past 7 day DCL, we did not go to one show!  We had seen them before and just didn't want to see them again.

Sorry for the long answer, I probably need more coffee to get me moving physically and stop dreaming about cruises!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Muushka said:


> AAAKKKKKK.  I hope they finish quickly.  I do not do well staying at resorts under construction.



Hey Muushka,

I thought that was how I would feel about construction going on around me while on vacation. This past trip I was literally walking under ladders and on paint tarps to get my car from the valet stand at AK. I actually took some joy in the knowledge that they were painting walls and doing preventive maintenance to keep the place looking new.


----------



## Dodie

Muushka said:


> You got some great answers to the transport question, but I would suggest doing the parks first and then the cruise, much more relaxing that way!



I would second this recommendation. Think about it. The parks are go-go-go, while the cruise is more relaxing. It's so nice to do them in that order.


----------



## Oshawa

Thank you all so much for the great replies.  I am really leaning towards 5 days at the park and then finishing off with a four day cruise.  

I have another question for your awesome experts.  Do you know if she ship is decorated for Christmas as well?  

DisneyNutzy those are great pictures from AKL our other "home".


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Happy Friday groupies!





I just saw some beautiful pictures over on the resort thread of VWL.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=29989988#post29989988


----------



## Muushka

Oshawa said:


> Thank you all so much for the great replies.  I am really leaning towards 5 days at the park and then finishing off with a four day cruise.
> 
> I have another question for your awesome experts.  Do you know if she ship is decorated for Christmas as well?
> 
> DisneyNutzy those are great pictures from AKL our other "home".



Great plan!  I think our favorite vacation of all time was BCV 4 nights, VWL 4 nights, DCL 4 nights.  Speaking of DCL Wonder, we did the Christmas cruise, which was awesome.  They decorate the ship around Thanksgiving, so you should be all set.  How fun will that be?????



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Happy Friday groupies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw some beautiful pictures over on the resort thread of VWL.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=29989988#post29989988



Happy Friday!  The pics were great!


----------



## Oshawa

Muushka said:


> Great plan!  I think our favorite vacation of all time was BCV 4 nights, VWL 4 nights, DCL 4 nights.  Speaking of DCL Wonder, we did the Christmas cruise, which was awesome.  They decorate the ship around Thanksgiving, so you should be all set.  How fun will that be?????
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!  The pics were great!



It will be an awesome time!!  I can't wait to book it now!!


----------



## Oshawa

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Happy Friday groupies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw some beautiful pictures over on the resort thread of VWL.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=29989988#post29989988




Great pictures!!  I am even more confident that we made the right decision of buying add on point at VWL.  We only saw some pictures of the resort and fell in love with it.  We just new this would be the right place for our family.


----------



## Muushka

I forgot to mention how very handsom the Moosie looks on you! 

PS If you asked the question of 3,4 or 7 day cruise for first time, just about everyone would tell you 7.  We are in the minority, but at least we didn't recommend a 3 day cruise!

You might want to pose the question over on the cruise board to get different answers than I gave you, although a Groupie would never steer you wrong!


----------



## Oshawa

Muushka said:


> I forgot to mention how very handsom the Moosie looks on you!
> 
> PS If you asked the question of 3,4 or 7 day cruise for first time, just about everyone would tell you 7.  We are in the minority, but at least we didn't recommend a 3 day cruise!
> 
> You might want to pose the question over on the cruise board to get different answers than I gave you, although a Groupie would never steer you wrong!




I love the options that you suggested and greatly appreciate it.  I know for sure a Groupie would never steer us wrong.   
Hubby and I love the ideal of the parks first and then the cruise.  We would have never thought of that.  Being the newbies we are!  What a perfect way to end a trip...relaxing.  (I am day dreaming right now).   
Again thank you so much.


----------



## Goofy's apprentice

I am in total agreement regarding doing the parks first.  I am no expert since we only have cruised once, but you just feel so pampered and relaxed...everything you need at your fingertips !  We just kept looking at each other and laughing because it was so wonderful!

Here's another thought.  After the cruise we spent a few days back at WDW.  Didn't do the parks, just got ourselves back into life.  Didn't really need to eat much.  I remember feeling happy that I didn't have to head to the airport right away.  Just a thought....

The other great thing about cruising...everyone's vacation begins and ends together.  None of the sad trudging away to the bus with your luggage while watching others arriving.


----------



## twokats

Welcome GA 
One of the reasons we love WL is the boat trip.  My DD was given the choice on the 2004 trip of trying AKL or going back to WL.  She chose WL without skipping a beat.  We feel so relaxed traveling across the lake even on a full boat load of people.

Muushka:  One of the reasons I chose the 4 night cruise for this coming trip is that I was afraid the 7night would be too long for me since I have never cruised before, plus I wanted to do my usual 15 day vacation and I could not have afforded it with the 7.  But with the 4 I can still do 11 days at WDW and I will be a happy camper!! 

Hope everyone is having better weather.  We had a pretty major Ice storm (for us) and I got a day off. . . . I don't do ice on our highways!!!
Have a good weekend to all.


----------



## Inkmahm

eliza61 said:


> have a great (and hopefully snow free) weekend Groupies.
> 
> Who's up to bat next at the lodge??
> 
> FYI:
> 
> Illuminations fireworks show priemered today *1/30/1988*
> 
> 20 years and still my favorite night time show.



Illuminations- Reflections of Earth version was from the late 1990's though, wasn't it?  We had an engineer friend who workd on the show for Disney and he gave us his poster that Disney gave him as a gift for working on the team.  The show was put together for the millenium.  

Was there an Illuminations show before the current one?


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> The 7 day was too long primarily because the seas were very rough (30 feet!!!).  But looking back, other than the weather, 7 days just seemed like a long time for both Mr Muush and myself.  Now that we are cruising experts  (we have taken 7, 4, 5, 7, 7) and just love cruising, we don't see ourselves taking a cruise longer than 7 days.  We might be the rare ADD type of cruisers because so many people like to take long cruises.
> 
> With DCL, the cruises are so dang expensive, a 4 day for a first cruise is easier to finance, you can pretty much assume that it will be a great time and that you will be sad to leave the ship.
> 
> As far as not enough to do, we are not typical cruisers.  We cruise for the actual being on the sea experience rather than the shows, meals, and activities that are going on.  We enjoy the ship, so when visiting ports, we think great!  everyone will be gone and we can be on a nice quiet ship!
> 
> Our favorite thing to do is to sit on the veranda and feel the sea breeze going over our toes.  And if our veranda is not so big, sitting out on the promenade deck is our second favorite place to hang.  This past 7 day DCL, we did not go to one show!  We had seen them before and just didn't want to see them again.
> 
> Sorry for the long answer, I probably need more coffee to get me moving physically and stop dreaming about cruises!



Ah, I probably wouldn't do more than 7 days either unless there was a lot of time off the ship.  We enjoy getting off and doing the activities in port.  Our view of cruising is that we have a floating hotel room which just makes it easier to not have to pack and unpack to get to each of the stops!  We've done Alaska twice and that floating hotel room description is exactly right for us.  

We liked the 4 day Disney cruises we took, just didn't want to do Nassau again.  Twice is enough.


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> I forgot to mention how very handsom the Moosie looks on you!
> 
> PS If you asked the question of 3,4 or 7 day cruise for first time, just about everyone would tell you 7.  We are in the minority, but at least we didn't recommend a 3 day cruise!
> 
> You might want to pose the question over on the cruise board to get different answers than I gave you, although a Groupie would never steer you wrong!



Nah, I'd recommend the 4 day for a first time cruise.

And definitely do the parks first if you can, then relax on the cruise.  

We use the same theory in Alaska. Land tour first, then the cruise to recover.


----------



## Muushka

Inkmahm said:


> Illuminations- Reflections of Earth version was from the late 1990's though, wasn't it?  We had an engineer friend who workd on the show for Disney and he gave us his poster that Disney gave him as a gift for working on the team.  The show was put together for the millenium.
> 
> Was there an Illuminations show before the current one?



The first Illuminations (the one Eliza is talking about) is our favorite.  They would showcase a country each night (America was my favorite, love Gershwin!) and play their music and shine the laser light on it.  Loved it!


----------



## Muushka

Inkmahm said:


> Ah, I probably wouldn't do more than 7 days either unless there was a lot of time off the ship.  We enjoy getting off and doing the activities in port.  Our view of cruising is that we have a floating hotel room which just makes it easier to not have to pack and unpack to get to each of the stops!  We've done Alaska twice and that floating hotel room description is exactly right for us.
> 
> We liked the 4 day Disney cruises we took, just didn't want to do Nassau again.  Twice is enough.



Yup, they could skip Nassau as far as we are concerned.  The only good thing about that stop is that they stay docked so long at night, that you can get great night shots of the ship.

I want to do Alaska so bad I can taste the ice!  But my Mr Muush is not a fan of the flight, so we will probably not get there.  Unless I can hitch along with someone!



Inkmahm said:


> Nah, I'd recommend the 4 day for a first time cruise.
> 
> And definitely do the parks first if you can, then relax on the cruise.
> 
> We use the same theory in Alaska. Land tour first, then the cruise to recover.



Oh good, you would recommend the 4 day for first time also.


----------



## horselover

otherwise there are too many pages to catch up on!   

Welcome to all our newbies!   

Muush & Disneynutzy thanks for the beautiful pics.  My other home looks like it's coming along really nicely.  Can't wait to stay there.

Muush what kind of camera did you use for those night shots?  Last trip I didn't bring my good digital camera (Nikon D50) since it's a little bulky & I wanted to try out the new HD camcorder instead.  I brought my other small digital (Fuji something or other) & it took terrible night pics.  I'm thinking of getting a small, compact digital to replace the Fuji.  Your camera took great night shots.

Well update on my anniversary trip babysitting dilemma.  I'm one day short for a sitter.      Unfortunately it's on Tue. so it's not like I could come back a day early to compensate for it (we're going Sat-Thu.)   My niece (different niece than the one who just went to VWL with us) offered to take the whole week off from work to watch them, but I think that's too much to ask.  I have the best nieces!   Not sure what to do.  I'm still trying to figure out how I could work it all out.  If I let them miss 1 day of school they could stay at my sister's until Mon. & then my niece could watch them Tue & Wed.  Lucky for me the schools aren't as strict here as they are in Maria's neck of the woods.  I hate to have them miss more school though.  It seems very selfish of me to pull them out for a day just so I can do to Disney with DH.  I guess we'll see how it plays out.  Keeping my ressie for now.

Taking DS10 & a friend to see Hotel for Dogs this afternoon.  I hope it's good.  Lucky for me I'm a dog lover so how bad can it be.

Have a good day all!


----------



## blossomz

Good Saturday morning groupies!  All of those photos from the resorts keep me all warm and fuzzy on a cold morning!   I'm also glad to hear that my summer cruise plans seem to be inline with whatever everyone is recommending!  5 days in the parks and then our first cruise..a 4 day!  142 days seems so far off!  It will be worth the wait though once through this winter and the school year draws to an end!  Unfortunately, this week's snow day has pushed our last teacher day to the next week..YUCK!   Oh well..


----------



## Muushka

HL, going on a vacation kid-free is good for your marriage and subsequently good for the kids!  Go for it!!

We have the Nikon D70.  The secret to night shots is the tripod.  We consider taking night pictures part of our vacation enjoyment, arguing about settings and framing!

We actually had to buy a better tripod when we got the new DSLR.  That thing was so heavy it would shake the tripod when the picture went off.  Now we have no worries.  We always set the ISO at 200, aperature wide open (or not, depending on what we want) and use manual settings for the light meter.

I know, more info than needed, but we achieved some great pictures with our Kodak DC4800, so it has more to do with the actual picture taking (camera settings) rather than the camera. 

Mornin' blossomz !  I can't wait for your cruise!!


----------



## Goofy's apprentice

Muushka


> The first Illuminations (the one Eliza is talking about) is our favorite. They would showcase a country each night (America was my favorite, love Gershwin!) and play their music and shine the laser light on it. Loved it!



Cheers for the dancing countries !!!  I really miss that part.  I am not a big fan of the Globe although it is growing on me.  I definitely like the older version better.  But then....sometimes you just feel nostalgic for the version you first saw

Horselover


> Well update on my anniversary trip babysitting dilemma. I'm one day short for a sitter.  Unfortunately it's on Tue. so it's not like I could come back a day early to compensate for it (we're going Sat-Thu.) My niece (different niece than the one who just went to VWL with us) offered to take the whole week off from work to watch them, but I think that's too much to ask. I have the best nieces! Not sure what to do. I'm still trying to figure out how I could work it all out. If I let them miss 1 day of school they could stay at my sister's until Mon. & then my niece could watch them Tue & Wed. Lucky for me the schools aren't as strict here as they are in Maria's neck of the woods. I hate to have them miss more school though. It seems very selfish of me to pull them out for a day just so I can do to Disney with DH. I guess we'll see how it plays out. Keeping my ressie for now.



Hope it works out for you.  We take an adult trip every fall (ours ar 13 and 16).  It is so good for our own relationship as adults.  I don't think it selfish to take them out of school for the day.  You are giving them a day vacation they probably will enjoy.  Depends of course on each kid.  My son would love it.  My daughter thinks school is a social event so she may not.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

I am doing a Photo pass CD share with other disboard members for our trip in 2 weeks. This allows your group to get a free 30 minute one on one session with a PhotoPass Photographer. We had planned on doing our shoot at the Grand Floridian but when I called to make our appointment I was very happy to hear the Wilderness Lodge is now one of the locations you can choose for this session.  

I'm sure most of you already knew this but just in case some of you are in the dark like me I thought I would post.

Edit to add - They just called back and made the appointment. This service is no longer free. $70 sitting fee with the purchase of the photo cd instead of the usual $149


----------



## Anal Annie

Oshawa said:


> If your daugther loves looking for hidden Mickeys you have to get this book...Hidden Mickeys:A Field Guide to Walt Disney World's Best Kept Secrets.  It's written by Steven M. Barrett.  I bought it for my hubby as a Christmas present.  I found it at Chapters.  It is so much fun.  It it's a scavenger hunt throughout all the parks and resorts.  We all loved searching for them.



We have that book too.  I check 'em off as we find 'em and take pictures of them.  We are making our own Hidden Mickey photo album.  When I upload them to Shutterfly I put where they were found in the description so it prints on the backs when I order the prints.  I haven't counted lately but we have documented well over 100 now.   Probably somewhere between 125-150!  There are a lot of good ones at VWL!  When we stayed there last January we had one evening that turned NASTY with a thunderstorm.  We were cold and soaking wet so we went back to the villa to shower & dry off and then we spent the rest of the evening hunting for them.  It was a fun thing to do for a cold, rainy night and was a great opportunity to explore the lodge.

As far as cruises go...the longer the better for us!!  We first did a 7 n on the Magic in 2005 (the Mexican Riviera) and hated when it was over.  LOVED it.  When we decided to book for summer of 2008 and they announced they were doing that same itinerary we opted to book back-to-backs on the Wonder so we could still have 7 n on the ship.  That worked out OK...but I think we prefer the Magic and 1 longer cruise vs the B2B's.  They are a bit pricey for our pockets tho so we re-booked onboard for the 10% discount and OBC and are planning to walk the ressie forward until the new ships are available.  Hoping they will give details about their plans for both of them at the same time so we can decide if we'll go in 2011 or 2012...But I want to do at least a 7 nighter next time.


----------



## mickeymorse

Hello All. Boy I tell you, go away for a week and I'm 15 pages behind. Took me a while to get all caught up.

Just have enough time to say that we had a fantastic trip, albeit a busy one. I am certainly one happy camper er.... VWL owner.   It surpassed all of my expectations.

The weather couldn't have turned out better if I had planned it that way myself. ( sorry to all those who had to deal with snow and such )

We were given room 5537 which is the 1st dedicated 2 bdrm lake side going down the long hallway. Absolutely perfect. I loved having the full length balcony. We could even see the higher fireworks from Wishes.

Here was our view straight out from the balcony





and to the left






We also got to have a nice little chat with Ranger Stan who told me to say hello to you Jimmy and Tammy and also Muushka ( he says with a loving chuckle in his voice ) Seems he loves that name. What a pleasant man to talk to. I certainly hope to get to see him again but he might be all done in June.






A big* WELCOME* to all the new groupies, and I see a couple are from my neck of the woods.  Hi GA and Oshawa.

Will have more later.........


----------



## Oshawa

Anal Annie said:


> We have that book too.  I check 'em off as we find 'em and take pictures of them.  We are making our own Hidden Mickey photo album.  When I upload them to Shutterfly I put where they were found in the description so it prints on the backs when I order the prints.  I haven't counted lately but we have documented well over 100 now.   Probably somewhere between 125-150!  There are a lot of good ones at VWL!  When we stayed there last January we had one evening that turned NASTY with a thunderstorm.  We were cold and soaking wet so we went back to the villa to shower & dry off and then we spent the rest of the evening hunting for them.  It was a fun thing to do for a cold, rainy night and was a great opportunity to explore the lodge.
> 
> As far as cruises go...the longer the better for us!!  We first did a 7 n on the Magic in 2005 (the Mexican Riviera) and hated when it was over.  LOVED it.  When we decided to book for summer of 2008 and they announced they were doing that same itinerary we opted to book back-to-backs on the Wonder so we could still have 7 n on the ship.  That worked out OK...but I think we prefer the Magic and 1 longer cruise vs the B2B's.  They are a bit pricey for our pockets tho so we re-booked onboard for the 10% discount and OBC and are planning to walk the ressie forward until the new ships are available.  Hoping they will give details about their plans for both of them at the same time so we can decide if we'll go in 2011 or 2012...But I want to do at least a 7 nighter next time.



That is a great ideal.  I never thought of taking pictures of the hidden Mickeys.  We will start that on our trip to California in August.  We bought that book for my hubby this Christmas.  It gets addictive!!


----------



## Oshawa

mickeymorse said:


> Hello All. Boy I tell you, go away for a week and I'm 15 pages behind. Took me a while to get all caught up.
> 
> Just have enough time to say that we had a fantastic trip, albeit a busy one. I am certainly one happy camper er.... VWL owner.   It surpassed all of my expectations.
> 
> The weather couldn't have turned out better if I had planned it that way myself. ( sorry to all those who had to deal with snow and such )
> 
> We were given room 5537 which is the 1st dedicated 2 bdrm lake side going down the long hallway. Absolutely perfect. I loved having the full length balcony. We could even see the higher fireworks from Wishes.
> 
> Here was our view straight out from the balcony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and to the left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also got to have a nice little chat with Ranger Stan who told me to say hello to you Jimmy and Tammy and also Muushka ( he says with a loving chuckle in his voice ) Seems he loves that name. What a pleasant man to talk to. I certainly hope to get to see him again but he might be all done in June.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A big* WELCOME* to all the new groupies, and I see a couple are from my neck of the woods.  Hi GA and Oshawa.
> 
> Will have more later.........



Love the pictures and a big  back at ya!!  Is it snowing your way today?  The weatherman lied said we were suppose to get 3cm but it's more than that and has been snowing for about 6 hours now.


----------



## mickeymorse

Nothing down here in the banana belt today. The sun was even out most of the afternoon. I haven't even seen a weather report today. I miss WDW already.


----------



## Muushka

Welcome back MM!  I was wondering when you would check in.  Great pics, great view.  
Love the one of the fam and Stan. 
Glad you had a great time and weather.

Sadly, I will go add the  to your date.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Welcome back mickeymorse! Great view and love the pictures.  Ranger Stan is such a nice man and that's a good picture of your family with him.  Glad you had a good trip.

Everybody have a good weekend and enjoy the Superbowl.  Saw this funny that I thought I'd share:


----------



## Muushka

I'm with that old lady!!

I am not a fan of football, but am going to a party tomorrow.  I just pray my friend will let me surf with her laptop while the game is on!  Some Groupie better be on here to keep me company!!!


----------



## Oshawa

mickeymorse said:


> Nothing down here in the banana belt today. The sun was even out most of the afternoon. I haven't even seen a weather report today. I miss WDW already.




You guys are lucky.  It finally stoped snowing here.  
I am so having Disney withdrawls.  My friend and I are going to Vaughan Mills Disney Outlet store to get my Disney fix.  
How was your weather when you were down there?


----------



## LVSWL

Muushka said:


> I'm with that old lady!!
> 
> I am not a fan of football, but am going to a party tomorrow.  I just pray my friend will let me surf with her laptop while the game is on!  Some Groupie better be on here to keep me company!!!


I'm sure that I will be! I already got my sports fix last night, the Hurricanes won!! Talk to ya later!


----------



## jimmytammy

mickeymorse said:


> Hello All. Boy I tell you, go away for a week and I'm 15 pages behind. Took me a while to get all caught up.
> 
> Just have enough time to say that we had a fantastic trip, albeit a busy one. I am certainly one happy camper er.... VWL owner.   It surpassed all of my expectations.
> 
> The weather couldn't have turned out better if I had planned it that way myself. ( sorry to all those who had to deal with snow and such )
> 
> We were given room 5537 which is the 1st dedicated 2 bdrm lake side going down the long hallway. Absolutely perfect. I loved having the full length balcony. We could even see the higher fireworks from Wishes.
> 
> Here was our view straight out from the balcony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and to the left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also got to have a nice little chat with Ranger Stan who told me to say hello to you Jimmy and Tammy and also Muushka ( he says with a loving chuckle in his voice ) Seems he loves that name. What a pleasant man to talk to. I certainly hope to get to see him again but he might be all done in June.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A big* WELCOME* to all the new groupies, and I see a couple are from my neck of the woods.  Hi GA and Oshawa.
> 
> Will have more later.........



Glad yall had a great trip!  And good to see you saw Stan.  He is a great guy.  
Thanks for sharing the pics.  We are hoping for a saty on 5th floor.  As many times as we have stayed at VWL, never scored a 5th floor.


----------



## Oshawa

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Welcome back mickeymorse! Great view and love the pictures.  Ranger Stan is such a nice man and that's a good picture of your family with him.  Glad you had a good trip.
> 
> Everybody have a good weekend and enjoy the Superbowl.  Saw this funny that I thought I'd share:





Love it!!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Mickey Morse - Glad to hear your vacation exceeded your expectations. GREAT pics. Thanks for sharing. 2 weeks from today I will be waking up in the lodge.


----------



## blossomz

Hi Mickey Morse!  So glad everything went well!  Love the family photo!  Stan is terrific!  LOVE the lodge photos too!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

DisneyNutzy said:


> 2 weeks from today I will be waking up in the lodge.



 Oh yea!


----------



## mickeymorse

Oshawa said:


> You guys are lucky.  It finally stoped snowing here.
> I am so having Disney withdrawls.  My friend and I are going to Vaughan Mills Disney Outlet store to get my Disney fix.
> How was your weather when you were down there?



The weather was perfect. Started out on the low 70s (22C) and sunny and got as high as 81 (26C) by Wed. The only blip was Thur aft when the rain showers arrived and stuck around until about 11 AM Fri. Brought the cold with it and it only reached the low 50s on Fri (10-12C). Fortunately it made going hope a little bit easier.
Today we are looking at sunshine and a high of 37 (3C). Wow, a heat wave. 



DisneyNutzy said:


> Mickey Morse - Glad to hear your vacation exceeded your expectations. GREAT pics. Thanks for sharing. 2 weeks from today I will be waking up in the lodge.



Hope your weather is as nice as ours. Have a wonderful time.

Thanks for the welcome homes from everyone.  You guys are great.


----------



## mickeymorse

So we went on this trip with only 2 ADRs for Hoop-De-Doo and CRT and winged it for the rest. Here`s what we managed to get last minute. Since my MIL and her sister only bought 4 day tix for the parks I tried to work around that as well. I got a table at Boatwrights at Dixie Landings (Muush  ) on Fri our arrival day and took everyone to DTD for the boat ride over. The meal was good and the wait was only about 5 minutes. The Tree houses at SSR are definitely moving along well. Didn`t bring my camera to take any pics of them.
  We went to MK on Sat for the entire day ( the park was packed) and the only ressie available was for Liberty Tree at 8:10. We kept trying throughout the day for an earlier time but no luck. Out of curiosity, I called dining and checked at restaurants outside on the monorail and was able to get a 5:30 at The Wave at the Contemporary. Decided to snag this one so we wouldn`t miss Wishes. Again another good meal. Since we weren`t on the DDP it was nice not to overeat the way the dining plan usually does. My kids are now official co-pilots since they got to sit up front in the monorail. Since it only seats 4 we let MIL and Aunt take the kids. My MIL wanted to drive the monorail. Glad they don`t let you cause she doesn`t even have a drivers licence.  
  Sunday we relaxed by the quiet pool and hot tub before taking the boat to FW for Hoop-de-doo. Loved the show. We had a table in the front row beside the stage. Enjoyed the ribs and hadn`t had cornbread in forever. Unfortunately I overate since I really hate seeing food go to waste. The biggest issue I had with the dinner was the waitress didnn`t come around very often for drink refills. Only once during the whole meal. All in all though, I would do this again. We decided to walk back to the Lodge to work off some of the food and we found a purse on the pathway back. There wasn`t any ID inside (no wallet) but it had a cell phone and some other personal items. We left it with the front desk at the lodge but don`t know if anyone claimed it.

More to come.......


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> HL, going on a vacation kid-free is good for your marriage and subsequently good for the kids!  Go for it!!
> 
> We have the Nikon D70.  The secret to night shots is the tripod.  We consider taking night pictures part of our vacation enjoyment, arguing about settings and framing!
> 
> We actually had to buy a better tripod when we got the new DSLR.  That thing was so heavy it would shake the tripod when the picture went off.  Now we have no worries.  We always set the ISO at 200, aperature wide open (or not, depending on what we want) and use manual settings for the light meter.
> 
> I know, more info than needed, but we achieved some great pictures with our Kodak DC4800, so it has more to do with the actual picture taking (camera settings) rather than the camera.



Thanks Muush!  Not too much info since I'm a big photography buff.  I've never brought my tripod with me since it's so bulky.  I did get one of those Joby flexible tripods for Christmas.  I brought it with me during the last trip to use for the fireworks, but then we didn't end up catching them.  It's so small it probably wouldn't work very well around the Lodge at night.  I may have to bring the bigger one the next trip in May.   I've decided to go for it.  My niece talked me into it.  Now the hunt for good airfare is on!



DisneyNutzy said:


> I am doing a Photo pass CD share with other disboard members for our trip in 2 weeks. This allows your group to get a free 30 minute one on one session with a PhotoPass Photographer. We had planned on doing our shoot at the Grand Floridian but when I called to make our appointment I was very happy to hear the Wilderness Lodge is now one of the locations you can choose for this session.
> 
> I'm sure most of you already knew this but just in case some of you are in the dark like me I thought I would post.
> 
> Edit to add - They just called back and made the appointment. This service is no longer free. $70 sitting fee with the purchase of the photo cd instead of the usual $149



Who did you call to book this?  I might want to do this in Dec.




Anal Annie said:


> We have that book too.  I check 'em off as we find 'em and take pictures of them.  We are making our own Hidden Mickey photo album.  When I upload them to Shutterfly I put where they were found in the description so it prints on the backs when I order the prints.



What a great idea!  I just told DH I want that book for Valentine's Day.  I'd rather have the book than candy.  It's much better for my waist line!   



mickeymorse said:


> Hello All. Boy I tell you, go away for a week and I'm 15 pages behind. Took me a while to get all caught up.
> 
> Just have enough time to say that we had a fantastic trip, albeit a busy one. I am certainly one happy camper er.... VWL owner.   It surpassed all of my expectations.
> 
> The weather couldn't have turned out better if I had planned it that way myself. ( sorry to all those who had to deal with snow and such )
> 
> We were given room 5537 which is the 1st dedicated 2 bdrm lake side going down the long hallway. Absolutely perfect. I loved having the full length balcony. We could even see the higher fireworks from Wishes.
> 
> We also got to have a nice little chat with Ranger Stan who told me to say hello to you Jimmy and Tammy and also Muushka ( he says with a loving chuckle in his voice ) Seems he loves that name. What a pleasant man to talk to. I certainly hope to get to see him again but he might be all done in June.



Welcome back MM!  Glad you had a great trip.  Beautiful pics!  I wish we had had the weather you did.  I hope I can catch Ranger Stan when we go back in May.  We missed him during the last trip.

Muush I should be online tonight with you!  No offense to Steelers & Cardinals fans, but I'm in denial about the Super Bowl since my Pats didn't make it this year.   

Have a good day all!


----------



## Muushka

> Dixie Landings (Muush   )


   Too funny  



horselover said:


> Thanks Muush!  Not too much info since I'm a big photography buff.  I've never brought my tripod with me since it's so bulky.  I did get one of those Joby flexible tripods for Christmas.  I brought it with me during the last trip to use for the fireworks, but then we didn't end up catching them.  It's so small it probably wouldn't work very well around the Lodge at night.  I may have to bring the bigger one the next trip in May.   I've decided to go for it.  My niece talked me into it.  Now the hunt for good airfare is on!
> 
> 
> 
> Who did you call to book this?  I might want to do this in Dec.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great idea!  I just told DH I want that book for Valentine's Day.  I'd rather have the book than candy.  It's much better for my waist line!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back MM!  Glad you had a great trip.  Beautiful pics!  I wish we had had the weather you did.  I hope I can catch Ranger Stan when we go back in May.  We missed him during the last trip.
> 
> Muush I should be online tonight with you!  No offense to Steelers & Cardinals fans, but I'm in denial about the Super Bowl since my Pats didn't make it this year.
> 
> Have a good day all!



Pats fan!  I forgot you were a MA gal. My sister's family has season's tickets to their games, they must be sad.

More photography!  You really don't need the tripod for fireworks.  And if there is something I really want a picture of and don't have it with me, I just up the ISO settings to 1600 take it.  Better that than nothing!

I am rethinking asking my friend for her laptop during the game, could be perceived as rude, right?

*MM*, your meal plan sounds wonderful.  You mentioned eating at The Wave.  Someone on this thread was asking about it.  So you liked it?  Good food?  We walked by it last time we were there and it looked like a great place.

Were the parks pretty crowded (other than MK on a Sat)?
We were so surprised when we were there 3 weeks ago and how crowded it was.  

Don't these people know that there is a recession on?? Don't these kids go to school??? 

Good luck on the airfare hunt!


----------



## mickeymorse

*HL *  Sorry to hear about your room issues and that the weather didn't co-operate. Here's hoping your next trip is so much better.

The meal was very good at The Wave. I didn't hear any bad comments from anyone. My son even ate everything. I was quite surprised by how many children were there. I figured they would all be at Chef Mickeys. 

As for all the parks, DHS was probably the next worst. We went there on Wed. Got to the park around 10:30. Went straight for the TSM fastpass and it was already at 4:20-5:20. The ride was a lot of fun but glad I didn't wait an hour like the stand-by line. There were quite a few Brazilian tour groups. I think the 4+3 special definitely filled the parks more than usual.


----------



## mickeymorse

Hey Muush. I need you to change our summer ressies. We switched out to Vero Beach from the 29th to Sept 4th. Need to have some downtime before heading back home. Our first 7 days are still VWL though.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

horselover said:


> Who did you call to book this?  I might want to do this in Dec.


Hi HL,

The sessions can be booked up to 30 days prior to arrival. The number to call is: 407-934-4004. If you pre order the photopass CD the session is $70. $149 without the CD. We are doing a photopass share so all our pics will cost us under 20 bucks. Not sure I would go for the sitting fee and the cost of the CD without the photopass share.


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse said:


> Hey Muush. I need you to change our summer ressies. We switched out to Vero Beach from the 29th to Sept 4th. Need to have some downtime before heading back home. Our first 7 days are still VWL though.



Loved the parade picture, awesome.  I felt like I was right there with ya!

Double check your dates, in case I didn't understand.

Well, my hostess for the Super Bowl was a Steeler's fan, to the nth degree.  Thank goodness they won!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

MM,

Nice picture. Is that the new parade?

Muushka - You can add us to the December list. We are going to brave the holiday crowds. We will be at the *VWL* Dec 20-23. My Dad and his GF are joining us for Christmas and they wanted some room in case other family members decide to come so we are renting a Villa in Formosa Gardens Dec 23 - 30. Swimming for Christmas...should be interesting. 

Congrats to any Steeler fans. Great game!


----------



## Muushka

DisneyNutzy said:


> MM,
> 
> Nice picture. Is that the new parade?
> 
> Muushka - You can add us to the December list. We are going to brave the holiday crowds. We will be at the *VWL* Dec 20-23. My Dad and his GF are joining us for Christmas and they wanted some room in case other family members decide to come so we are renting a Villa in Formosa Gardens Dec 23 - 30. Swimming for Christmas...should be interesting.
> 
> Congrats to any Steeler fans. Great game!



Got it!  Say, where is Formosa Gardens?


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Muushka said:


> Got it!  Say, where is Formosa Gardens?



Formosa Gardens is off of Rt 192 (South of the parks). It is the nicest private home community in my opinion. Here is a link to the website of the only owner we use. www.villatorent.net All of his homes are as described with recent pictures and virtual tours. With the recent change in points I think most of our future stays will be split between DVC and private villas. The Christmas trip we are booking the 5 BR Sanibel. I have also stayed at Sea Pearl, Formosa Blvd, Laurel Springs and Star Lake 2x. All of his homes exceeded our expecations. I give them


----------



## Muushka

Wow, that is some place.  Those houses are huge!  I checked out the Sanibel, beautiful.

Boy these point changes are really ticking me off.  We will also be spending some time off site.


----------



## eliza61

Happy Monday Groupies,

I snapped this pix of my dog "Hobbes" yesterday.  See, I'm not the only one who dreams of a Disney vacation.  Although he might be trying to smother poor Mickey since he usually ends up at the kennel while we're away.


----------



## Muushka

Eliza.  I just looked at your dog and said "Oh my gosh".

I need to pull some old pictures of my dog Katie and scan them because she looks identical to Hobbes.

Is he part Shepard and beagle?  I am still having goose bumps looking at that picture of him.

ETA Katie is no longer with us, otherwise I would post right now.


----------



## cheer4bison

Welcome back MM and family!

I just had to log-on and tell you that your family stayed in the exact same villa we stayed in last March at VWL, room 5537!  What a coincidence!  It is a fabulous room, isn't it?  The view, the balcony, the quiet...can't beat it!  

Thanks for sharing your fabulous pictures.  Hope to see plenty more.  

JT, I hope you get your request for 5th floor on your next adventure to VWL!


----------



## 50 years Too!

*MickeyMorse*--love the pic of the family with Stan.  That looks like a perfect candidate for the cute frame they have in the mercantile!

OT-Sorry *Muushka*, but that was one exciting game last night!  Congrats to all you Steelers fans.
*
Eliza*-love Hobbes.  Wish I had a puppy, only cats allowed in DH's family.
I'm afraid he's also ruined my children on the subject.
*
Deb*


----------



## horselover

Quiet day today on the thread today.

Well I made all my ADRs for our May trip.  Booked an 8:00 ressie at Narcoossee's for the actual anniversary.  Not sure what time Wishes will be yet.  Hurry up already Disney!  But, we can always eat slowly & worst case scenario we can go to the GF lobby & listen to music until Wishes starts.

DH just came home from work & said "you know we should really try XYZ restaurant for our anniversary".   So sorry we already have other plans!     He's talking about a restaurant in Providence we've been meaning to try to awhile now, but just haven't gotten there.  Little does he know that that is where I plan to take him for his 50th b-day dinner in March!           Boy is it hard for me to keep a secret!

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

horselover said:


> Quiet day today on the thread today.
> 
> Well I made all my ADRs for our May trip.  Booked an 8:00 ressie at Narcoossee's for the actual anniversary.  Not sure what time Wishes will be yet.  Hurry up already Disney!  But, we can always eat slowly & worst case scenario we can go to the GF lobby & listen to music until Wishes starts.
> 
> DH just came home from work & said "you know we should really try XYZ restaurant for our anniversary".   So sorry we already have other plans!     He's talking about a restaurant in Providence we've been meaning to try to awhile now, but just haven't gotten there.  Little does he know that that is where I plan to take him for his 50th b-day dinner in March!           Boy is it hard for me to keep a secret!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day!



Hi HL - We had our 20th anniversary dinner at Narcoossee's and enjoyed it. Great location for Wishes! You are better off getting in early and taking your time. We had reservations and just made it to our table in time for Wishes (seated 1 hour after our ressie.) Seemed everyone who was already seated decided to stall and wait for Wishes. The staff was very apologetic and made up for the delay with excellent service.


----------



## Muushka

What is the name of the restaurant in Providence????????
My old stomping grounds!


----------



## blossomz

Eliza..if I pictured you with a dog..Hobbes would be it!


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> What is the name of the restaurant in Providence????????
> My old stomping grounds!




Mediterraneo Caffe.  It's on Federal Hill.  Have you been there?


----------



## Muushka

Well, I have eaten on "The Hill" many times, but not there.  I used to live on the East Side (10th street, not Blackstone Blvd) and in Greenville and Exeter and Rumford.  But my all time favorite restaurant is Twin Oaks in Cranston.  Yummm.

So, is the Mediterraneo Caffe good??  Like any food from RI is not good.   

I miss the food so much!  In fact, one of my favorite RI foods, Spinach Pies with mozzarella cheese and pepperoni, were had for dinner last night for the game, homemade because heaven forbid they make anything like that here in NC!

And the seafood....I miss that the most......


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> Well, I have eaten on "The Hill" many times, but not there.  I used to live on the East Side (10th street, not Blackstone Blvd) and in Greenville and Exeter and Rumford.  But my all time favorite restaurant is Twin Oaks in Cranston.  Yummm.
> 
> So, is the Mediterraneo Caffe good??  Like any food from RI is not good.
> 
> I miss the food so much!  In fact, one of my favorite RI foods, Spinach Pies with mozzarella cheese and pepperoni, were had for dinner last night for the game, homemade because heaven forbid they make anything like that here in NC!
> 
> And the seafood....I miss that the most......



I'm not sure if Mediterraneo is good because we've never been there, but I've heard nothing but good reviews of it.  My favorite chef on Food Network (Ina Garten) says it's her fav.  restaurant in RI.  It it's good enough for the Barefoot Contessa it's good enough for me!   

Love your new tag line Muush!   

Need advice from my groupies again!  I'm thinking of trying to change my May ressie a little.  I've booked a studio, but I really think I want a 1 BR.  Studioes are ok for saving points, but now that I've stayed in the 1 BR I'm spoiled by the extra space!  I do plan to cook a little this time too so the full kitchen would be nice, not to mention laundry in the room.  It will mean borrowing some points from next year, but I'm ok with that because I'm 99.5% (notice it's not 100%  ) sure we won't be going to the World next year.

My plan would be to keep the studio for Sat. night & then try to switch to a   1 BR for M-W.  I'll stick with SSR if that is what's available, but the problem now becomes the wait list.  I waitlisted all the resorts for the ressie I have now & I was allowed to keep that in place because of the grandfathering rule.  However I won't be able to do that now if I change to a a 1 BR, at least I'm assuming I won't be able to since it's a new ressie.  My 1st choice is still AKV, but I think it will be highly unlikely to come through since it's opening week.  I guess my 2nd choice would be BWV since it would use less pts. if I book a standard room.  But I would also love to stay at BCV.      And yes I would love to stay at the Lodge, but it's not a priority this time since I just stayed there & will again in Dec.   

I guess my real question is since I can only choose 2 resorts to wait list at which 2 should I choose?  I want to choose the 2 that might give me the best chance of the w/l actually coming through.  Any thoughts?  

More snow today!  Woo hoo!


----------



## mickeymorse

cheer4bison said:


> Welcome back MM and family!
> 
> I just had to log-on and tell you that your family stayed in the exact same villa we stayed in last March at VWL, room 5537!  What a coincidence!  It is a fabulous room, isn't it?  The view, the balcony, the quiet...can't beat it!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your fabulous pictures.  Hope to see plenty more.
> 
> JT, I hope you get your request for 5th floor on your next adventure to VWL!



You're right. That was a great room. I think I'm spoiled to get it on my 1st trip.
Here are a couple more pics.   Sunrise on the balcony
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











50 years Too! said:


> *MickeyMorse*--love the pic of the family with Stan.  That looks like a perfect candidate for the cute frame they have in the mercantile!
> 
> OT-Sorry *Muushka*, but that was one exciting game last night!  Congrats to all you Steelers fans.
> *
> Eliza*-love Hobbes.  Wish I had a puppy, only cats allowed in DH's family.
> I'm afraid he's also ruined my children on the subject.
> *
> Deb*



Thanks Deb. I knew I forgot to get something. Note to self....pick up picture frame in August.


----------



## 50 years Too!

You can see that frame in the background of the great picture of the totem and your kids!

*Deb*


----------



## eliza61

Great pictures MM,

How was the weather?  8 inches of snow last night in Philly *sighs*.  I could use some Orlando sunshine right about now.


----------



## Geyser Gazer

Hoping you guy's can help me out here.  

Yesterday I booked reservations and when I requested "Lake side"  I was told that the only 2 options are "Woods" or "Courtyard".   Anyone know for sure which of these are on the lake side?


----------



## Muushka

Geyser Gazer said:


> Hoping you guy's can help me out here.
> 
> Yesterday I booked reservations and when I requested "Lake side"  I was told that the only 2 options are "Woods" or "Courtyard".   Anyone know for sure which of these are on the lake side?



That is strange, have not ever had them say that.  If you face either, you may be able to see the lake, unless it is the rear woods view.  When you check in you can clarify it then, they will show you a map of where the room is.

Good to see you!


----------



## mickeymorse

eliza61 said:


> Great pictures MM,
> 
> How was the weather?  8 inches of snow last night in Philly *sighs*.  I could use some Orlando sunshine right about now.



We timed it perfectly ( for once ) The weather was mid 70s with a couple low 80 days and mostly sunshine. I must have brought the sun back with me cause its been sunny here since Sat. Unfortunately todays high will be 15-17. Supposed to warm up to 45 on the weekend with rain.


----------



## eliza61

Geyser Gazer said:


> Hoping you guy's can help me out here.
> 
> Yesterday I booked reservations and when I requested "Lake side"  I was told that the only 2 options are "Woods" or "Courtyard".   Anyone know for sure which of these are on the lake side?



GG,
This is a great thread for the lodge.  They have a link for maps so maybe that would help you out a bit.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1710310


----------



## Inkmahm

Geyser Gazer said:


> Hoping you guy's can help me out here.
> 
> Yesterday I booked reservations and when I requested "Lake side"  I was told that the only 2 options are "Woods" or "Courtyard".   Anyone know for sure which of these are on the lake side?



Woods and courtyard are Lodge views.  Were you booking with DVC or the lodge itself?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Inkmahm said:


> Woods and courtyard are Lodge views.  Were you booking with DVC or the lodge itself?



That's what I was thinking also, except those are different categories and rates as well - not requests.

When I booked VWL I was able to request lakeside.  I'd call back and hopefully get a different CM.


----------



## horselover

Well I finally got copies of some pics from my niece of our Jan. trip.  Those of you that read my TR may remember that I had some issues with the tub.  Here's the pic of DS taking his bath.  I call this one Attack of the Killer Bubbles!


----------



## DiznyDi

*horselover* Love the picture!  

Nice to see you back *MickeyMorse*! Thanks for your pictures, too! We're in a dedicated 2 bedroom in May, boy do I hope we get your room!  

16 degrees and more snow.... I'm with *Eliza*, we could sure use some of that Orlando sunshine, too!
Di


----------



## cheer4bison

Hey there groupies,

I have a question for you.  We're still relatively new to DVC so I was wondering...how often do we get a new vacation planner book in the mail?   The last one I got was for '08-'09.  Will there be a new one sent out soon, or do we just look at point charts online from here on out?  Just wondering...

Thanks in advance for your help!

Jill


----------



## DisneyNutzy

cheer4bison said:


> Hey there groupies,
> 
> I have a question for you.  We're still relatively new to DVC so I was wondering...how often do we get a new vacation planner book in the mail?   The last one I got was for '08-'09.  Will there be a new one sent out soon, or do we just look at point charts online from here on out?  Just wondering...
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> Jill




I read on another thread they won't be sent out until the spring due to all the point changes and new resorts.


----------



## Muushka

DisneyNutzy said:


> I read on another thread they won't be sent out until the spring due to all the point changes and new resorts.



Oh nice.  I finally got that out of my head and you mention it!

Why don't you give me a paper cut and pour lemon juice on it!  
"Humperdink Humperdink Humperdink".......I'm not listening!!!

Brought to you by The Princess Bride


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Muushka said:


> Oh nice.  I finally got that out of my head and you mention it!
> 
> Why don't you give me a paper cut and pour lemon juice on it!
> "Humperdink Humperdink Humperdink".......I'm not listening!!!
> 
> Brought to you by The Princess Bride



LOL..Sorry Muushka. By the way since we are going to spend Christmas in Disney we have decided not to take the Bonnet Creek trip in April. The owner was very good about it and I would not hesitate to rent from him. FYI.

My work Lan blocks most pictures and graphics so I can't see it but my countdown should have me in the single digits!!


----------



## mickeymorse

Muushka said:


> Oh nice.  I finally got that out of my head and you mention it!
> 
> Why don't you give me a paper cut and pour lemon juice on it!
> "Humperdink Humperdink Humperdink".......I'm not listening!!!
> 
> Brought to you by The Princess Bride



   



DisneyNutzy said:


> LOL..Sorry Muushka. By the way since we are going to spend Christmas in Disney we have decided not to take the Bonnet Creek trip in April. The owner was very good about it and I would not hesitate to rent from him. FYI.
> 
> My work Lan blocks most pictures and graphics so I can't see it but my countdown should have me in the single digits!!



  Hooray for single digits!!!


----------



## Muushka

DisneyNutzy said:


> LOL..Sorry Muushka. By the way since we are going to spend Christmas in Disney we have decided not to take the Bonnet Creek trip in April. The owner was very good about it and I would not hesitate to rent from him. FYI.
> 
> My work Lan blocks most pictures and graphics so I can't see it but my countdown should have me in the single digits!!



I saved the BC info, more good info, thanks.

You have 9 days!!!!  I just added the  guy to your name!!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

DisneyNutzy said:


> LOL..Sorry Muushka. By the way since we are going to spend Christmas in Disney we have decided not to take the Bonnet Creek trip in April. The owner was very good about it and I would not hesitate to rent from him. FYI.
> 
> My work Lan blocks most pictures and graphics so I can't see it but my countdown should have me in the single digits!!



9 days! Single digit dance for you!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi all !  

I'm in WDW right now !  Sitting in our studio at SSR (#2505).  This is Congress Park sectionand I'm about 30 feet from the lake with a view of Bongos and Cirque outside my window.  Great location for view.  We move over to POP tommorrow and it's going to be tough to leave SSR.   

We drove down.  Left 18 degrees and 5+ inches of snow in Lansdale, PA .......drove 12 hours and slept over in Waltersboro, SC.  Well, woke up at 8 am to 20 degrees and icicles there !   It's chilly here now in WDW---everyone has coats and jackets on.  The potted flowers here at SSR are all covered because of frost warnings.  

Unfortunately, my dd who attends college in Melbourne, FL had to go to the ER last night.  She's got a bad UTI and is on antibiotics and another drug.  We are supposed to pick her up tommorrow so she can join us tommorrow---but she doesn't sound good at all.  So I'm saying some prayers tonight that she'll get well soon.  

Anyone else down here now ?  I'll have to go check the first page........

Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Trev's mom Feb 2-8 VWL
> MiaSRN62 Feb 5 SSR and Pop Feb 6-11
> Betsy (betsywdw) Feb 8-13 VWL



Hi Betsy and Trev's Mom......I know you're down here somewhere !   Hope you're having an awesome time at VWL !!!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi all !
> 
> I'm in WDW right now !  Sitting in our studio at SSR (#2505).  This is Congress Park sectionand I'm about 30 feet from the lake with a view of Bongos and Cirque outside my window.  Great location for view.  We move over to POP tommorrow and it's going to be tough to leave SSR.
> 
> We drove down.  Left 18 degrees and 5+ inches of snow in Lansdale, PA .......drove 12 hours and slept over in Waltersboro, SC.  Well, woke up at 8 am to 20 degrees and icicles there !   It's chilly here now in WDW---everyone has coats and jackets on.  The potted flowers here at SSR are all covered because of frost warnings.
> 
> Unfortunately, my dd who attends college in Melbourne, FL had to go to the ER last night.  She's got a bad UTI and is on antibiotics and another drug.  We are supposed to pick her up tommorrow so she can join us tommorrow---but she doesn't sound good at all.  So I'm saying some prayers tonight that she'll get well soon.
> 
> Anyone else down here now ?  I'll have to go check the first page........
> 
> Maria



Hi Maria,

Hope your daughter feels better and it warms up for you.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi all !
> 
> I'm in WDW right now !  Sitting in our studio at SSR (#2505).  This is Congress Park sectionand I'm about 30 feet from the lake with a view of Bongos and Cirque outside my window.  Great location for view.  We move over to POP tommorrow and it's going to be tough to leave SSR.
> 
> We drove down.  Left 18 degrees and 5+ inches of snow in Lansdale, PA .......drove 12 hours and slept over in Waltersboro, SC.  Well, woke up at 8 am to 20 degrees and icicles there !   It's chilly here now in WDW---everyone has coats and jackets on.  The potted flowers here at SSR are all covered because of frost warnings.
> 
> Unfortunately, my dd who attends college in Melbourne, FL had to go to the ER last night.  She's got a bad UTI and is on antibiotics and another drug.  We are supposed to pick her up tommorrow so she can join us tommorrow---but she doesn't sound good at all.  So I'm saying some prayers tonight that she'll get well soon.
> 
> Anyone else down here now ?  I'll have to go check the first page........
> 
> Maria


I am sorry to hear your daughter is sick.  Pixie dust for a quick recovery.


----------



## eliza61

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi all !
> 
> We drove down.  Left 18 degrees and 5+ inches of snow in Lansdale, PA .......drove 12 hours and slept over in Waltersboro, SC.  Well, woke up at 8 am to 20 degrees and icicles there !   It's chilly here now in WDW---everyone has coats and jackets on.  The potted flowers here at SSR are all covered because of frost warnings.
> 
> *Unfortunately, my dd who attends college in Melbourne, FL had to go to the ER last night*.  She's got a bad UTI and is on antibiotics and another drug.  We are supposed to pick her up tommorrow so she can join us tommorrow---but she doesn't sound good at all.  So I'm saying some prayers tonight that she'll get well soon.
> 
> Anyone else down here now ?  I'll have to go check the first page........
> 
> Maria



   Aah Maria,
I'm winging my prayers up also.  ugh!!


Ok groupies,
I got my first nasty gram from another disser so I guess I'm an official member of these boards.  I made the mistake of mentioning that since I'm a dvc member my vacations now are a lot more relaxed so I don't follow TGM or any other touring plan.  To which some one called me an elitest rich person who thinks she's special.     Which is really funny because
I am the poster girl for the TV show "what not to wear" except I never move onto the part where I shop for a new warddrobe.  I work in a research lab which means I wear a proviable white lab jacket all day.  Underneath it can be down right    So I probably have a better chance of being mistaken for Nick Nolte in "down and out in Beverly hills" than any thing remotely rich.


----------



## dsquarednz

Yikes! You don't have to be rich to be in DVC...perhaps just good with your money, or even just have differing priorities.

And..hi everyone!  Haven't been on here in a while, but since we just booked our plane tickets to go to Disney (our first trip using DVC points!), I've had 'Disney Fever'.   


I do have a question regarding tickets....will ask it here. Tell me if I should post it elsewhere on the site!

As DVC people who live out of the country, we aren't going to buy Annual Passes.  Instead, we'll prob buy through the reputable online ticket company we bought from last year, which = paper tickets.

Easy enough, right?

Now for the complications:

1) Most of our trip will be in a Studio at VWL.  
2) Our last night at WDW will be in a one-bedroom (also at VWL, but we may change to BCV to take advantage of the pool).
3) We are also going to Disneyland for 2 days on the way back home.  I understand from a money-saving-focused Disney website that DL honors left-over days on WDW tickets for admission into DL and California Adventure.

And the questions:

1) Is it worth attaching our paper tickets to our room keys in WDW?
2) Will there be complications when we switch to the one-bedroom?
3) Has anyone else used WDW tickets at DL?

Any advice/suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Maria*  and prayers to you and your daughter. Hope today was a better day and all got to enjoy the Florida sun.

 *dsquarednz* Sorry, I can't answer your question on your tickets. Though if someone knows, I'm sure they'll post. When's your trip? Let *Muushka* know, she'll add you to the list.
Di


----------



## dsquarednz

Thanks, DisnyDi!

We'll be there from the 19th-30th of September.  WOOT!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks to everyoone on their wishes and good thoughts for my daughter.  I hope tommorrow finds her feeling better.  

And eliza, so so so sorry you had to get nasty and unfounded comments and criticism like that.  I also mentioned one time I didn't see much in the value of TGM and got a little jumped on.  But nothing too nasty such as you received.  Just try and let it roll off your back.   I'm also a candidate for What Not To Wear.....so we're both the same there.  At work, it's scrubs for me.......and at home, I'm a t-shirt and jeans kind of girl.   

Ok....just heard the manager in the SSR food court say this is the most significant frost that FL has had in the past 5 years.  It is C-O-L-D here !


----------



## tea pot

*Hello Groupies * 
Wow.... do I need to catch up.....   
Hope all is well...  
See You Real Soon....




Muushka said:


> Oh nice.  I finally got that out of my head and you mention it!
> 
> Why don't you give me a paper cut and pour lemon juice on it!
> "Humperdink Humperdink Humperdink".......I'm not listening!!!
> 
> Brought to you by The Princess Bride



*Hey Muushka*
*Have Fun Storming the Castle*


----------



## tea pot

*Maria....*
 Pixie Dust and Prayers to you and your daughter   Hope it warms up for you in our Happy Place


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Wow finally got time to catch up on all the pages.  Got home Tues. night and haven't really had the time to go on the computer.  I am on a computer right now that is hard to type on so I'm not going to give too much of a report right now.  We didn't have the best weather but it was better than being home.  It rained 3 days and was cool but it wasn't snow and cold!  The ice storm got us a little going down.  Our first flight into Dallas was canceled but we still got to Orlando but 3 hours late.  I will try to write more tomorrow on the better computer. 
Welcome to the new groupies.
Maria I wish I was still down there!  Hope DD feels better.
Eliza sorry about the nasties.  I think it's the green monster.  Although I don't know why people have to feel that way.  We are far from rich and are fortunate to own.  It is just ignorance of the DVC that people think you have to be rich to own.
Oh they are showing a Disney commercial.  BooHoo!  Oh it is going to be so hard to wait 16 months to go back!
So since I didn't stay at VWL how much of a TR should I put on here?  Should I just put one on the TR thread and post the link here?


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

eliza - sorry to hear about that  

dsquarednz -  Wish I had answers for you... but I don't.

DLI - Welcome back and sorry you had less than perfect weather.  I am glad you made it after a cancelled flight.  Can't wait to hear about your trip! 

 
We are going on our first cruise ever this summer.  I am a little apprehensive, but it is short (3 nights) and on the Disney Wonder!  So I feel like if I have to go on a cruise, Disney is the way to go.  My DH has always wanted to go on one.  He is such a sweetheart and puts up with so much from me, so I am finally giving in to him. I figured I've put him off almost 23 years so he deserves it.  Thanks for letting me share my news and my thoughts about it.

Now back to WL:
Maria and everyone there have a great time! Can't wait to see pictures and hear about it.


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> Well I finally got copies of some pics from my niece of our Jan. trip.  Those of you that read my TR may remember that I had some issues with the tub.  Here's the pic of DS taking his bath.  I call this one Attack of the Killer Bubbles!



HL, I forgot to mention what a cutie your son is in and among the bubbles! 



dsquarednz said:


> Yikes! You don't have to be rich to be in DVC...perhaps just good with your money, or even just have differing priorities.
> 
> And..hi everyone!  Haven't been on here in a while, but since we just booked our plane tickets to go to Disney (our first trip using DVC points!), I've had 'Disney Fever'.
> 
> 
> I do have a question regarding tickets....will ask it here. Tell me if I should post it elsewhere on the site!
> 
> As DVC people who live out of the country, we aren't going to buy Annual Passes.  Instead, we'll prob buy through the reputable online ticket company we bought from last year, which = paper tickets.
> 
> Easy enough, right?
> 
> Now for the complications:
> 
> 1) Most of our trip will be in a Studio at VWL.
> 2) Our last night at WDW will be in a one-bedroom (also at VWL, but we may change to BCV to take advantage of the pool).
> 3) We are also going to Disneyland for 2 days on the way back home.  I understand from a money-saving-focused Disney website that DL honors left-over days on WDW tickets for admission into DL and California Adventure.
> 
> And the questions:
> 
> 1) Is it worth attaching our paper tickets to our room keys in WDW?  *Not to me it isn't*
> 2) Will there be complications when we switch to the one-bedroom? *With the tickets, if paper, no, otherwise *
> 3) Has anyone else used WDW tickets at DL? *nope, sorry*
> 
> Any advice/suggestions would be appreciated!



I would probably stay paper, but that's me!  
I hope you have a wonderful time and it's great seeing you 



dsquarednz said:


> Thanks, DisnyDi!
> 
> We'll be there from the 19th-30th of September.  WOOT!


  I put it all in for VWL, let me know if you want me to be more specific  



tea pot said:


> *Hello Groupies *
> Wow.... do I need to catch up.....
> Hope all is well...
> See You Real Soon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey Muushka*
> *Have Fun Storming the Castle*



  Another Princess Bride fan!!  



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> eliza - sorry to hear about that
> 
> dsquarednz -  Wish I had answers for you... but I don't.
> 
> DLI - Welcome back and sorry you had less than perfect weather.  I am glad you made it after a cancelled flight.  Can't wait to hear about your trip!
> 
> 
> We are going on our first cruise ever this summer.  I am a little apprehensive, but it is short (3 nights) and on the Disney Wonder!  So I feel like if I have to go on a cruise, Disney is the way to go.  My DH has always wanted to go on one.  He is such a sweetheart and puts up with so much from me, so I am finally giving in to him. I figured I've put him off almost 23 years so he deserves it.  Thanks for letting me share my news and my thoughts about it.
> 
> Now back to WL:
> Maria and everyone there have a great time! Can't wait to see pictures and hear about it.



Yay!  Another cruiser!!  Let me know the dates and you will get a !!!!

Poor Maria's daughter.  I hope she feels better, they are NO FUN!!!

I hope you have a wonderful time!  Tell Mickey  from Muush!!!

List of upcoming trips:




*
DLI, how did the birthdays go??  Welcome home!!!*

Those who are there and soon to be......

*Trev's mom Feb 2-8 VWL*
MiaSRN62 Feb 5 SSR and Pop Feb 6-11
*Betsy (betsywdw) Feb 8-13 VWL*
*DisneyNutzy  Feb 14 - 20  VWL*
thumpermom   Feb 23 - Mar 1   BWV


----------



## Muushka

Eliza, I have changed my signature, just for you.


----------



## horselover

MiaSRN62 said:


> Unfortunately, my dd who attends college in Melbourne, FL had to go to the ER last night.  She's got a bad UTI and is on antibiotics and another drug.  We are supposed to pick her up tommorrow so she can join us tommorrow---but she doesn't sound good at all.  So I'm saying some prayers tonight that she'll get well soon.
> Maria



Hope your daughter is feeling better today!  It was cold when we were there last month too.  All the topiaries were covered with tarps.  It was strange to see.  Hope it warms up for you & the rest of your trip is magical!



eliza61 said:


> I got my first nasty gram from another disser so I guess I'm an official member of these boards.  I made the mistake of mentioning that since I'm a dvc member my vacations now are a lot more relaxed so I don't follow TGM or any other touring plan.  To which some one called me an elitest rich person who thinks she's special.     Which is really funny because I am the poster girl for the TV show "what not to wear" except I never move onto the part where I shop for a new warddrobe.  I work in a research lab which means I wear a proviable white lab jacket all day.  Underneath it can be down right    So I probably have a better chance of being mistaken for Nick Nolte in "down and out in Beverly hills" than any thing remotely rich.



Sorry that happened Eliza.  It just goes to show you should never leave this thread!  Too many meanies out there.  It was a ridiculous thing for that disser to say anyway.  We are far from rich & getting poorer by the day thanks to all my trip planning!      If buying the majority of your wardrobe at TJ Maxx & Target makes me an elitist than I guess that makes me one!  



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> We are going on our first cruise ever this summer.  I am a little apprehensive, but it is short (3 nights) and on the Disney Wonder!  So I feel like if I have to go on a cruise, Disney is the way to go.  My DH has always wanted to go on one.  He is such a sweetheart and puts up with so much from me, so I am finally giving in to him. I figured I've put him off almost 23 years so he deserves it.  Thanks for letting me share my news and my thoughts about it.



Thats great news Dory!  I hope you have a wonderful time.  We had planned a DCL trip for Dec., but after we added on at VWL we cancelled it.  Some day.


Welcome back DLI!  Can't wait to hear about the rest of your trip.

Muuska thanks for the compliment on my DS.  I think he's pretty cute too!     And here's another one for you.  Love The Princess Bride!

*Hello my name is Inigo Montoya.  You killed my father.  Prepare to die!*


----------



## Dodie

I am LOVING Muushka's signature!!!!

Some people are just so ridiculous and the anonymity of the internet seems to bring out the worst in them. 

I'm glad we have a "safe place" here on the Groupies thread.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Muushka* Love the new signature!  

 to *Eliza*  Folks can be so mean.  Please don't take it personally. Come back here where you're loved! 
If you would see me today, you would swear that I shop at Goodwill!  

*I'm not a witch, I'm your wife!*

Another Princess Bride fan here 
Di


----------



## Muushka

> Hello my name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die!



I swear I was going to type that!!  Did you know that they sell a shirt with a name tag, you know, the Hello my name is.....and it says Inigo Montoya!

DiznyDi, you are a fan too!!

*Sonny, true love is the greatest thing in the world. Except for a nice MLT: a mutton, lettuce and tomato sandwich, where the mutton is nice and lean and the tomato is ripe. They're so perky, I love that.*


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Okay first I just have to say "Inconceivable!!!!"

Muushka I love your new siggie!!! 

Eliza I think you should give us the link so we can go over there and let them know what we think!!!  After all if you are an Elitist snob so are the rest of us and we should all stick together! 

Thanks to everyone who sent moose dust our way before our trip.  Our plane in Dallas was covered in ice!  I had a really nice b-day .  Got lots of b-day wishes and spent all my fun card in one day!  DH orderd me a chocolate cake.  Yum!  Our room was beautiful!!!  It was our first time in a 1-br and I don't know how I will ever be able to go back to a studio!  Almost got to see the Steelers parade down Main Street.  We were standing there all ready when they said they were running late and wouldn't be there for another hour and a half.  Since it was our last day and raining we decided not to wait for it.  When we took the bus to MK it was hard to see our "home" as we drove by.  I saw people waiting on the dock for the boat and was thinking how lucky they were.  I do really love BWV though.  I think I will go over to the TR thread and write a more detailed report and post some pictures then post the link here.

Have a great weekend!!!!


----------



## mickeymorse

This ones for you HL


----------



## mickeymorse

You will always be safe with us Eliza. Does that mean we are now part of the VWL Elitist Groupies Society now. This means we need a special handshake/greeting.


----------



## Muushka

I love all the little kids in the bubbles pictures!  So cute!

DLI, Inconceivable!!  Your birthday sounds wonderful.  
Sorry you missed the Steelers, and happy you got to FL safely!  Yup, those 1BR are great.


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse said:


> You will always be safe with us Eliza. Does that mean we are now part of the VWL Elitist Groupies Society now. This means we need a special handshake/greeting.



  I see a new signature in the near future!!!


----------



## Granny

mickeymorse said:


> You will always be safe with us Eliza.



Oh yes, you are quite safe with us.  It's the non-Moosies that need to look out!


----------



## horselover

Disney loving Iowan said:


> *"Inconceivable!!!!"
> 
> "You keep saying that word.  I do not think it means what you think it means."*
> 
> Thanks to everyone who sent moose dust our way before our trip.  Our plane in Dallas was covered in ice!  I had a really nice b-day .  Got lots of b-day wishes and spent all my fun card in one day!  DH orderd me a chocolate cake.  Yum!  Our room was beautiful!!!  It was our first time in a 1-br and I don't know how I will ever be able to go back to a studio!



Sounds like you had a really nice b-day.  I know exactly what you mean about the 1 BR which is why I changed our SSR studio to a 1 BR for our May trip.  It sounds crazy for just 2 people, but you do get spoiled by the extra room & I want a real kitchen.



mickeymorse said:


> This ones for you HL



Love it!   I'm glad to see it wasn't just us!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

I hate that work blocks pics from my computer. 

Eliza -What thread did this incident take place on? Gets dicey out there. My view on posting is stay away from religion and politics and nobody should get so offended they need to make personal attacks.

I'll try to do some live updates from our upcoming trip. The plan is to take it easy and enjoy the lodge. My niece will be joining us on this trip and when my daughter gets together with her cousin they tend to encourage my commando park touring bug. Hopefully the lodge will help us resist the commando bug.


----------



## Goofy's apprentice

Sorry to hear there has been some nasty posts.  It was very nice to see all the welcoming ones here when I started posting a little while ago.  I always wonder how people can get so annoyed with someone they have never met.  Stick to the pleasant threads that's my intention.

Kids and bubble pictures....so cute !  My kids are teenagers so not only do I not have any pictures to share, I don't think you would want to see them!

We are buying the park tickets for the family tonight.  Headed to the Disney store where they just got a shipment that we can buy at par.  (Canadian $ not doing so well right now!)

Have a nice weekend everyone!  Keep warm all of you covered in snow.  I hear warmer weather is coming!


----------



## Oshawa

Wow did I miss a lot.  

Eliza sorry to hear about what happened to you.  Some people are just nasty.  Stay with the Groupies....what a great bunch.   I'm a new Groupie and still have to earn my wings. 

Muushka great signature...love it!!

I really don't know what I was thinking my house is about to be taken over by 12 kids.   My youngest is 8 today and we are having his party tonight.  Disney themed of course!!  

Hope all of you have a great weekend.  We are headed up North tomorrow for an outdoor wedding.  Yes an outdoor wedding in February in the snowbelt of Canada.  Should be interesting.


----------



## horselover

Oshawa said:


> I really don't know what I was thinking my house is about to be taken over by 12 kids.   My youngest is 8 today and we are having his party tonight.  Disney themed of course!!



I'll be praying for you Oshawa!  I hope you survive the night!


----------



## Oshawa

horselover said:


> I'll be praying for you Oshawa!  I hope you survive the night!



We survived...very tired but everything turned out great.  
Don't think I will have that many over at one time again.


----------



## Goofy's apprentice

Oshawa ----  An outdoor wedding?!?!  Up north ?!?!

i'm guessing that the dress code isn't strapless and stilletto?

Although it sounds frightening, if it's done right (I am assuming some kind of theme is going on), I'm sure that it will be very memorable and unique. Please report back. 

Now if you only had the VWL hot tub to get into to warm up....


----------



## Inkmahm

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Eliza I think you should give us the link so we can go over there and let them know what we think!!!  After all if you are an Elitist snob so are the rest of us and we should all stick together!



Yeah!  Which board is so rude?


----------



## eliza61

DisneyNutzy said:


> I hate that work blocks pics from my computer.
> 
> Eliza -What thread did this incident take place on? Gets dicey out there. My view on posting is stay away from religion and politics and nobody should get so offended they need to make personal attacks.
> .





Inkmahm said:


> Yeah!  Which board is so rude?




 Thanks guys, I feel like H & R block  "I got people".  Anyway it actually was the Theme & resort board.  Funny thing the thread really wasn't on dvc, it was on using TGM.  I mentioned that I thought it was a waste because 1) every thing he says you can find for free right here on the dis.  then I mentioned that they shouldn't take my opinion because I go to disney regularly thanks to my membership.   So I'm thinking either my trash of TGM or my going to disney regularly must have been like waving the proverbal "red flag" in front of a bull.  


*DN,*
Updates are mandatory.  I'm officially "wintered out" and that stupid groundhog saw his shadow so we're supposed to get 6 more weeks.  Don't know about moose but aren't bears carnivores, it's about time Puxentawny Phil meet an untimely death if this is the best he can do.

*Granny, *
Love the Moose.  

*MickeyMorse,* 
you might not want to join up with me since I'm on my way to do a very elitist thing like scrub the downstairs toilet.    I will wear a Tiara to keep up apperances though.


love you all,
Have a great weekend.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

eliza61 said:


> DN,[/B]
> Updates are mandatory.  I'm officially "wintered out" and that stupid groundhog saw his shadow so we're supposed to get 6 more weeks.  Don't know about moose but aren't bears carnivores, it's about time Puxentawny Phil meet an untimely death if this is the best he can do.



Hi Eliza,
Will do on those updates. I hate winter, but feel guilty complaining since this trip is my second to the World in a month. Don't worry about Phil, he is off the mark. Our less famous groundhog Staten Island Chuck didn't see his shadow and he is correct 80% of the time..lol. He did take a chunk out of our billionaire Mayor's finger though. Not sure if that took away from his power of prediction.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61;30157357: 

Updates are mandatory.  I'm officially "wintered out" and that stupid groundhog saw his shadow so we're supposed to get 6 more weeks.  Don't know about moose but aren't bears carnivores said:
			
		

> Run Phil Run!!!     I actually blame his seeing his shadow on all the photographers etc. that are there with all their lights!  How could he not see his shadow with all that light?!  Maybe the bear could get them!
> 
> Granny loved the picture!
> 
> Oh and Muuska I got another one for you!  Wuv twoo wuv.


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> snip....
> 
> Oh and Muuska I got another one for you!  Wuv twoo wuv.



Mawige.  Mawige is what bwat us hewe togetho today....

Funny story about that line.  My former roommate who, as a child lived with me a few years, grew up to be a drop dead gorgeous blond.  But she was still our little friend!  She gave a toast to our friend at her marriage when they asked someone to quote a line from a movie, that is the line she gave.  90% of the people thought she wasn't playing with a full deck and the other 10% who knew the movie like that back of their hands, busted out laughing.  It was quite a sight! 

Any NASCAR fans out there?  Bud Shootout tonight! 

Stay warm Groupies.  It was almost 70 here today, I cannot complain.  We have a guest room if anyone doesn't want to go all the way to the mouse!


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Happy Monday Groupies,
> 
> I snapped this pix of my dog "Hobbes" yesterday.  See, I'm not the only one who dreams of a Disney vacation.  Although he might be trying to smother poor Mickey since he usually ends up at the kennel while we're away.



My Katie: (sorry they are so big, not sure what happened and I am too lazy to fix it!!  I will delete it to save band width in a day or 2!


----------



## blossomz

Oh Muushka....so precious!


----------



## eliza61

Muush,

I'm trying to print that picture.  It's hobbes long lost twin!!  She is gorgeous!!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Mawige.  Mawige is what bwat us hewe togetho today....
> 
> Funny story about that line.  My former roommate who, as a child lived with me a few years, grew up to be a drop dead gorgeous blond.  But she was still our little friend!  She gave a toast to our friend at her marriage when they asked someone to quote a line from a movie, that is the line she gave.  90% of the people thought she wasn't playing with a full deck and the other 10% who knew the movie like that back of their hands, busted out laughing.  It was quite a sight!
> 
> Any NASCAR fans out there?  Bud Shootout tonight!



I'm becoming one.  I worked for Dupont a couple of years ago and worked on designing paint (of all things) for his car.  He took us to lunch as a thank you. 





That's me with the finish product.






  Jeff Gordan with a couple of my coworkers

So I've been trying to follow it ever since.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Mawige.  Mawige is what bwat us hewe togetho today....
> 
> Funny story about that line.  My former roommate who, as a child lived with me a few years, grew up to be a drop dead gorgeous blond.  But she was still our little friend!  She gave a toast to our friend at her marriage when they asked someone to quote a line from a movie, that is the line she gave.  90% of the people thought she wasn't playing with a full deck and the other 10% who knew the movie like that back of their hands, busted out laughing.  It was quite a sight!
> 
> Any NASCAR fans out there?  Bud Shootout tonight!
> 
> Stay warm Groupies.  It was almost 70 here today, I cannot complain.  We have a guest room if anyone doesn't want to go all the way to the mouse!



That is funny!  I think I quote this movie more than any other.
We are watching the Bud Shootout right now!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Eliza - love the picture of you!  That is so cool that you got to do that.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Okay I know these aren't from the Lodge but I thought I'd post some pictures.
This is my birthday cake




My candy gift basket




The next two are my birthday buttons.  The one was done by a CM at BWV who is from Taiwan and it is in Mandarin.  The other one was done by a CM named Patrick who works in the jewelery store on Main Street.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Here's a couple more.
This is DD performing at Japan.




Some pictures of Wishes








And one of the castle




And last but not least one of a pin I got back in I think 1995 when we first stayed at the Lodge.


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Muush,
> 
> I'm trying to print that picture.  It's hobbes long lost twin!!  She is gorgeous!!



Considering that Katie died in 1991, can you imagine how Hobbes looked to me!  Amazing (to me anyway!)

DLI, I love those birthday pictures!  Great celebration.  I am a big birthday person.  Mine goes for the entire month of March!  Speaking of birthdays, is anyone interested in a birthday list at the bottom of the travel list?  Too much?  Let me know......

Eliza, great that Gordo took you all to lunch!  We are not fans of Hendrick, even though JR went over to 'the dark side' and joined them and Mark Martin...YIKES!.  Enjoy the race!


----------



## Muushka

DLI, great pictures!  What is your daughter doing?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> DLI, great pictures!  What is your daughter doing?



They were acting out a Japanese story called Taro Ushijima.  She was the princess.  Of course!

If you want to take on a birthday list it might be nice to be able to wish each other happy birthdays.


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> They were acting out a Japanese story called Taro Ushijima.  She was the princess.  Of course!
> 
> If you want to take on a birthday list it might be nice to be able to wish each other happy birthdays.



So is she always there?  She is as cute as a button!


----------



## Muushka

*OK, there is now an official birthday page!  I took the liberty of putting myself down first!  
I TOLD you I was a big birthday person!!*


----------



## Muushka

Another Groupie DVC???? Remember, we are the *Original *Groupies and the *Original *Lodge.


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> *OK, there is now an official birthday page!  I took the liberty of putting myself down first!
> I TOLD you I was a big birthday person!!*



Mine is January 28


----------



## horselover

DLI - great pics & that birthday cake looks delicious!   Is that a custom order cake or one of the order at the podium standard cakes?  I've been thinking about ordering a special cake as a surprise for our anniversary dinner.  They're pretty expensive though so I'm not sure it's worth the expense.

Muuska you can add me to the b-day list.  I'm March 26.

We're having a heat wave here.  Woo hoo the snow is melting!  It's supposed to hit 50 here today.  Not bad for Feb. in N.E.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## mickeymorse

Dec 15th here. One of these days I will get to spend it at the lodge


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Mine is January 28



Happy belated, JT.
Gotcha HL, MM


----------



## Inkmahm

March is  great month for a birthday, isn't it?  I'm on the 19th!  Will be spending it at the MK.


----------



## blossomz

I'm January 13!  Where can we see the list?

Eliza...too cute!  We are truly amongst the famous!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

April 18 B-Day

Eliza- Not a big Nascar fan but those are some VERY COOL pics!
DLI- Great pics. Did you order the candy bar basket through Disney? I was thinking of ordering something for all the girls on our trip since we arrive on Valentine's Day.


----------



## mickeymorse

What a great day today to be booking a trip home. My DW and I decided this week that we were going to do a couple only trip and run the half marathon ( kids are not happy with us ). It took 2 hrs to get through and 22 minutes on hold until getting Lily from MS to help us. We are now going to be *Home* again on Jan 8th til the 12th. I'd like to know who's bright idea it was to open reservations for BLT and THV the same time as 11 month window for marathon weekend. Hopefully, this is as bad as it gets.


----------



## Oshawa

mickeymorse said:


> What a great day today to be booking a trip home. My DW and I decided this week that we were going to do a couple only trip and run the half marathon ( kids are not happy with us ). It took 2 hrs to get through and 22 minutes on hold until getting Lily from MS to help us. We are now going to be *Home* again on Jan 8th til the 12th. I'd like to know who's bright idea it was to open reservations for BLT and THV the same time as 11 month window for marathon weekend. Hopefully, this is as bad as it gets.



We will be staying AKL from January 7 to the 17.  So far I have 8 of the nights booked.  I am running the Goofy challenge.  I am so looking forward to this trip!!
We have not received our closing documents on our VWL contract so we could not stay there.


Hey Muushka...you can add me to the list.  July 6 my birthday.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

mickeymorse said:


> What a great day today to be booking a trip home. My DW and I decided this week that we were going to do a couple only trip and run the half marathon ( kids are not happy with us ). It took 2 hrs to get through and 22 minutes on hold until getting Lily from MS to help us. We are now going to be *Home* again on Jan 8th til the 12th. I'd like to know who's bright idea it was to open reservations for BLT and THV the same time as 11 month window for marathon weekend. Hopefully, this is as bad as it gets.


What a brave soul!! Hey sometimes, ignorance is bliss!!  Anyhoo, Jan 8th is a great day (my son's bday and also Elvis's bday!!). I need more info on your WVL trip...do you have a trip report?


----------



## Oshawa

Goofy's apprentice said:


> Oshawa ----  An outdoor wedding?!?!  Up north ?!?!
> 
> i'm guessing that the dress code isn't strapless and stilletto?
> 
> Although it sounds frightening, if it's done right (I am assuming some kind of theme is going on), I'm sure that it will be very memorable and unique. Please report back.
> 
> Now if you only had the VWL hot tub to get into to warm up....




We just got back from the wedding.  I must admit it was so beautiful and the weather was perfect.  Our friends Derreck (the groom) and George went up last weekend to build an archway where the ceremony took place and an igloo.  It was so nice being outside.  The ceremony was out on the lake.  Once it was done we all went for sleigh rides and skating.  Then we had a snowball fight.  The kids (the big ones too  )loved that!!  At the dinner the cake toper was an igloo.  It was really nice.  The bride (Siobhan) looked like princess.  It just suited them perfectly.  They very much enjoy the outdoors and go camping all year round. It turned out to be wonderfull day.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> So is she always there?  She is as cute as a button!


That is the first time we saw them do that.  I don't know if they do it everyday or just when Miyuke is off.



horselover said:


> DLI - great pics & that birthday cake looks delicious!   Is that a custom order cake or one of the order at the podium standard cakes?  I've been thinking about ordering a special cake as a surprise for our anniversary dinner.  They're pretty expensive though so I'm not sure it's worth the expense.


DH ordered it through the Boardwalk Bakery. Room service delivered it.   He thinks the website was something like Disneycakes.com.  He said he found the thread through the budget boards.  The cake was so good.  But you are right about the price.  It was almost $50.  I think you just have to make sure you will eat all of it to get your money's worth.



DisneyNutzy said:


> DLI- Great pics. Did you order the candy bar basket through Disney? I was thinking of ordering something for all the girls on our trip since we arrive on Valentine's Day.


DH said you can order them through the Disney florist.  We are still eating the candy and other goodies from it!

Muushka - My BD is the day after JT'S, Jan. 29th.


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Sunday afternoon, Groupies!
DH is out of town on business and DD is spending time with her fiance, so it's just me and the dog. All of these quips from _The Princess Bride_ has me thinking that I just may want to watch it this afternoon.

*...I know something you do not know...I am not left-handed...*

Boy, a celebrity in our midst: *Eliza* that is a really nice paint job.  When you said you were in research, I pictured a white lab coat with an eye to the microscope looking for wee beasties!   

*DLI* Thanks for posting your special birthday pics. The  looks yummy! How special that you could celebrate your day at the Happiest Place on Earth!

 (Belated)  *JT*

*mickeymorse* DH, _Dillon_ on the Dis, will be spending his birthday at the Lodge this year.  

 *Muushka*, this is quite an undertaking; the trip list AND the birthday list.  You can add mine for April 23.

 DH just got a new car.   We're considering vanity plates. Anybody have any ideas they'd like to share?
Di


----------



## MaryJ

mickeymorse said:


> What a great day today to be booking a trip home. My DW and I decided this week that we were going to do a couple only trip and run the half marathon ( kids are not happy with us ). It took 2 hrs to get through and 22 minutes on hold until getting Lily from MS to help us. We are now going to be *Home* again on Jan 8th til the 12th. I'd like to know who's bright idea it was to open reservations for BLT and THV the same time as 11 month window for marathon weekend. Hopefully, this is as bad as it gets.





Oshawa said:


> We will be staying AKL from January 7 to the 17.  So far I have 8 of the nights booked.  I am running the Goofy challenge.  I am so looking forward to this trip!!
> We have not received our closing documents on our VWL contract so we could not stay there.
> 
> 
> Hey Muushka...you can add me to the list.  July 6 my birthday.



Thanks for the reminders about booking for marathon weekend. I completely forgot that the new booking system allows for booking from the CHECK IN date!

Glad to be back here, but still missing the lodge from our trip for the half marathon.  

My birthday is Nov. 10, and I might get to go to WDW for it!


----------



## horselover

AHHHHHH!!!!!!!       


So excited, so excited, so excited!!!  I know this is not VWL related, forgive me because I love our Lodge, but just checked the member site & my waitlist for a 1 BR at BWV for our anniversary trip came through!          We have a pool view.   So we'll be at SSR for Sat. night in a studio & then switch to BWV for Sun-Thu.   My faith in the waitlist system has been restored!  This is my 3rd try & 1st time it's come through.   Oh man I don't know how I'm going to continue to keep this from DH for another month until I present it to him for his b-day gift.        Good thing I have my groupies to share the good news with.   


Ok here's one more from The Princess Bride.

No more rhyming now I mean it!  Anybody want a peanut?


----------



## tea pot

Having computer problems.....  I'm on my daughters lap top and having a tough time with the mouse.. so sorry   

Eliza and Muushka Love the puppy pics.... so cute so cute   




eliza61 said:


> That's me with the finish product.
> 
> Looking Good  Eliza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DisneyNutzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> April 18 B-Day
> 
> 
> 
> Muushka Looks Like DN and I Share the same Birthday  Please put me dow for April 18   Thanks for this great idea and for taking such good care of us groupies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oshawa said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just got back from the wedding.  I must admit it was so beautiful and the weather was perfect.  Our friends Derreck (the groom) and George went up last weekend to build an archway where the ceremony took place and an igloo.  It was so nice being outside.  The ceremony was out on the lake.  Once it was done we all went for sleigh rides and skating.  Then we had a snowball fight.  The kids (the big ones too  )loved that!!  At the dinner the cake toper was an igloo.  It was really nice.  The bride (Siobhan) looked like princess.  It just suited them perfectly.  They very much enjoy the outdoors and go camping all year round. It turned out to be wonderfull day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW That sounds like so much fun  Pixie Dust to the Bride and Groom
Click to expand...


----------



## tea pot

WOO HOO    
Booked SSR Tree House Villas today for the post Wedding Family Weekend Nov.6 and 7 ... Our one and only Niece is getting married on Thursday???
Nov. 5th in Lake Mary Fl. 
Muushka can you add this to the list .... thanks a bunch


----------



## tea pot

DLI...

Love.. love... the pictures     Great birthday cake and buttons I can't think of a better place to spend a birthday
Happy Belated Birthday


----------



## twokats

Hi everyone!!

Glad everyone has had a good weekend.

Add another January birthday to the list.  Mine is Jan 25.  

Ordered my AP's yesterday, so that makes my trip seem closer.  I will be able to start thinking about meal planning in another month or so.  

Right now I am about to order tickets to take my DD to Disney on Ice next month at the American Airlines Center in Dallas.  She is so looking forward to that!!!


----------



## lisah0711

Good evening Groupies!

Just thought I would share that we had a real Momma moose right outside our back fence today.  I've heard there is a baby moose around somewhere but havne't seen it yet.  I've lived here for over 10 years and this is our first moose.

Good thing I already have a trip to VWL planned for December or I would think that it is a sign!


----------



## eliza61

DiznyDi said:


> :*...I know something you do not know...I am not left-handed...*
> 
> Boy, a celebrity in our midst: *Eliza* that is a really nice paint job.  When you said you were in research, I pictured a white lab coat with an eye to the microscope looking for wee beasties!




 Thanks Di.  Actually you're pretty much on track with the white coat.  I got pulled on this project because I was the only one who knew how to work the equipment and the coffee machine.  

Monday Morning Trivia:

The Disney Institute opened February 9, 1996.  Inspired by the Chautauqua Institution in Jamestown, NY, it was described as a "discovery resort".  The institue closed 2/11/2002 to make way for Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort.

I'm showing my age but wasn't Jamestown the home town of Lucy Mcgillacutty (Lucy Ricardo)?    

I'll now return to reality.


----------



## Muushka

[





Oshawa said:


> We will be staying AKL from January 7 to the 17.  So far I have 8 of the nights booked.  I am running the Goofy challenge.  I am so looking forward to this trip!!
> We have not received our closing documents on our VWL contract so we could not stay there.
> 
> 
> Hey Muushka...you can add me to the list.  July 6 my birthday.


Got it!  I am so impressed that you do the Goofy challenge.  I wish I could do something like that!



Oshawa said:


> We just got back from the wedding.  I must admit it was so beautiful and the weather was perfect.  Our friends Derreck (the groom) and George went up last weekend to build an archway where the ceremony took place and an igloo.  It was so nice being outside.  The ceremony was out on the lake.  Once it was done we all went for sleigh rides and skating.  Then we had a snowball fight.  The kids (the big ones too  )loved that!!  At the dinner the cake toper was an igloo.  It was really nice.  The bride (Siobhan) looked like princess.  It just suited them perfectly.  They very much enjoy the outdoors and go camping all year round. It turned out to be wonderfull day.



Sounds like a great, fun wedding.



horselover said:


> AHHHHHH!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> So excited, so excited, so excited!!!  I know this is not VWL related, forgive me because I love our Lodge, but just checked the member site & my waitlist for a 1 BR at BWV for our anniversary trip came through!          We have a pool view.   So we'll be at SSR for Sat. night in a studio & then switch to BWV for Sun-Thu.   My faith in the waitlist system has been restored!  This is my 3rd try & 1st time it's come through.   Oh man I don't know how I'm going to continue to keep this from DH for another month until I present it to him for his b-day gift.        Good thing I have my groupies to share the good news with.
> 
> 
> Ok here's one more from The Princess Bride.
> 
> No more rhyming now I mean it!  Anybody want a peanut?


Good deal! 

"I do not think that means what you think it means"



tea pot said:


> WOO HOO
> Booked SSR Tree House Villas today for the post Wedding Family Weekend Nov.6 and 7 ... Our one and only Niece is getting married on Thursday???
> Nov. 5th in Lake Mary Fl.
> Muushka can you add this to the list .... thanks a bunch



Great!  Our first THV booking!



lisah0711 said:


> Good evening Groupies!
> 
> Just thought I would share that we had a real Momma moose right outside our back fence today.  I've heard there is a baby moose around somewhere but havne't seen it yet.  I've lived here for over 10 years and this is our first moose.
> 
> Good thing I already have a trip to VWL planned for December or I would think that it is a sign!



Wow, a real live moose.  

I figured out we have mice in the garage.  Don't tell Mickey, but they are slowly being eliminated.....I would rather have a Moose in the yard. 

All the birthdays have been added.  The list is on the first page below the trips.  The birthdays are easy, they won't change!


----------



## tea pot

Muushka said:


> All the birthdays have been added.  The list is on the first page below the trips.  The birthdays are easy, they won't change!



*Thanks Momma Moose*


----------



## Dodie

Hi all!

August 31st here!


----------



## MaryJ

twokats said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> Add another January birthday to the list.  Mine is Jan 25.



January 25 is DH's birthday as well.  He doesn't post on the DIS though.


----------



## twokats

MaryJ said:


> January 25 is DH's birthday as well.  He doesn't post on the DIS though.



MaryJ: Tell him happy belated and welcome to my day!! 
I always told my DH that it was an easy date to remember. . . exactly one month after Christmas!  Plus the birthstone (to me) is absolutely georgeous - the garnet.  The only one better is my DH's April which is a diamond.  He had a family ring designed for me and it is so pretty with that big diamond and garnet side by side and then all the kids smaller stones.  I love it!!

Hope everyone is is having a good start to the week.  We are having a line of fronts which is finally giving us some much needed rain.  Thankfully the temps are in the 70's, so we don't have freezing worries.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DiznyDi said:


> DLI[/B] Thanks for posting your special birthday pics. The  looks yummy! How special that you could celebrate your day at the Happiest Place on Earth!
> Di


Thank You!  My only regret is that Aladdin didn't sing happy birthday to me!  We were in DL 3 years ago for DD'S b-day and she got sung to by Aladdin and Mulan.  



horselover said:


> AHHHHHH!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> So excited, so excited, so excited!!!  I know this is not VWL related, forgive me because I love our Lodge, but just checked the member site & my waitlist for a 1 BR at BWV for our anniversary trip came through!          We have a pool view.   So we'll be at SSR for Sat. night in a studio & then switch to BWV for Sun-Thu.   My faith in the waitlist system has been restored!  This is my 3rd try & 1st time it's come through.   Oh man I don't know how I'm going to continue to keep this from DH for another month until I present it to him for his b-day gift.        Good thing I have my groupies to share the good news with.  :goodvibe[/COLOR]


Oh lucky you!  Knowing how the 1-br is at the BWV I'm so jealous!  



tea pot said:


> DLI...
> 
> Love.. love... the pictures     Great birthday cake and buttons I can't think of a better place to spend a birthday
> Happy Belated Birthday


Thanks TP!


----------



## cheer4bison

Hi groupies!

I have a question for all of you.  Who is the guru of rental car codes?  We will be renting a car for our trip to Vero and SSR in July and I can't remember where I found the excellent American Express/Dollar rental car code that turned out to be a great deal last time we were in the world.  Is there any place that you groupies regularly look for super rental car deals? 

PS. Muushka, my birthday is February 14th .  Would you add me to the groupies birthday list, please?


----------



## wildernessDad

My birthday was February 4.  I got a present, one year older.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

cheer4bison said:


> Hi groupies!
> 
> I have a question for all of you.  Who is the guru of rental car codes?  We will be renting a car for our trip to Vero and SSR in July and I can't remember where I found the excellent American Express/Dollar rental car code that turned out to be a great deal last time we were in the world.  Is there any place that you groupies regularly look for super rental car deals?
> 
> PS. Muushka, my birthday is February 14th .  Would you add me to the groupies birthday list, please?




Check www.mousesavers.com They have discount codes for all the rental car companies.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Looks like I share my Birthday with Dizney Di and Teapot. Muushka you can put me down for what seems to be the most popular groupie Birthday - April 18


----------



## horselover

cheer4bison said:


> Hi groupies!
> 
> I have a question for all of you.  Who is the guru of rental car codes?  We will be renting a car for our trip to Vero and SSR in July and I can't remember where I found the excellent American Express/Dollar rental car code that turned out to be a great deal last time we were in the world.  Is there any place that you groupies regularly look for super rental car deals?
> 
> PS. Muushka, my birthday is February 14th .  Would you add me to the groupies birthday list, please?



If you have a BJs or Costco membership they give very nice discounts.  The coupon books with codes are in the stores.  Also check out retailmenot.com for more discount codes.  Good luck getting a great deal!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

cheer4bison said:


> Hi groupies!
> 
> I have a question for all of you.  Who is the guru of rental car codes?  We will be renting a car for our trip to Vero and SSR in July and I can't remember where I found the excellent American Express/Dollar rental car code that turned out to be a great deal last time we were in the world.  Is there any place that you groupies regularly look for super rental car deals?
> 
> PS. Muushka, my birthday is February 14th .  Would you add me to the groupies birthday list, please?




Here is another site I forgot to post : http://www.rentalcodes.com


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> My birthday was February 4.  I got a present, one year older.



WD!!  Happy belated birthday!  I am getting the same thing for my birthday!!! (oh, and a new laptop!)



Dodie said:


> Hi all!
> 
> August 31st here!



Gotcha!



MaryJ said:


> January 25 is DH's birthday as well.  He doesn't post on the DIS though.



I'm glad I reread this, I misunderstood.  I didn't put hubby's down, but we hope it was happy!


----------



## Muushka

OK Groupies.....we need help!  Mr Muush and I are becoming cruising junkies.  He really really wanted to do another cruise this spring, so my job, because I chose to accept it, was to find a great deal for him (and I will force myself to go too  ).  So, I'm poking around on the internet, pretty much disregarding DCL (too expensive) Carnival (no desire) RCCL (too expensive) and so on.

We like Celebrity, so I started looking at them.  We hate to cruise out of FLL or Miami, but for Caribbean, that's where we had to go.  Well, low and behold we find a 5 nighter out of Miami (we did this cruise in 2006).  Great deal on a Sky Suite!!  But hesitated booking because we hoped they would get cheaper (899 each for a suite is not bad).  Today I look it up and find a ROYAL SUITE for 999!!!  We're talking butler, 510 sq ft cabin with a 130 sq foot balcony!  A separate living room, 2- 40" LCD tvs, dining room table, which they will set for us to eat our meals in the cabin!!!
Harmon Karden home theater system, jacuzzi, marble bath........AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!

Can you tell we are psyched!!! 

PS it is our 17th wedding anniversary, coincidentally, while we are on the ship!!! 

Just had to tell my buds.


----------



## MaryJ

Muushka said:


> OK Groupies.....we need help!  Mr Muush and I are becoming cruising junkies.  He really really wanted to do another cruise this spring, so my job, because I chose to accept it, was to find a great deal for him (and I will force myself to go too  ).  So, I'm poking around on the internet, pretty much disregarding DCL (too expensive) Carnival (no desire) RCCL (too expensive) and so on.
> 
> We like Celebrity, so I started looking at them.  We hate to cruise out of FLL or Miami, but for Caribbean, that's where we had to go.  Well, low and behold we find a 5 nighter out of Miami (we did this cruise in 2006).  Great deal on a Sky Suite!!  But hesitated booking because we hoped they would get cheaper (899 each for a suite is not bad).  Today I look it up and find a ROYAL SUITE for 999!!!  We're talking butler, 510 sq ft cabin with a 130 sq foot balcony!  A separate living room, 2- 40" LCD tvs, dining room table, which they will set for us to eat our meals in the cabin!!!
> Harmon Karden home theater system, jacuzzi, marble bath........AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
> 
> Can you tell we are psyched!!!
> 
> PS it is our 17th wedding anniversary, coincidentally, while we are on the ship!!!
> 
> Just had to tell my buds.



WOW!  That sounds beyond awesome!  Have a great trip and be sure to tell us all about it!


----------



## Oshawa

Muushka said:


> OK Groupies.....we need help!  Mr Muush and I are becoming cruising junkies.  He really really wanted to do another cruise this spring, so my job, because I chose to accept it, was to find a great deal for him (and I will force myself to go too  ).  So, I'm poking around on the internet, pretty much disregarding DCL (too expensive) Carnival (no desire) RCCL (too expensive) and so on.
> 
> We like Celebrity, so I started looking at them.  We hate to cruise out of FLL or Miami, but for Caribbean, that's where we had to go.  Well, low and behold we find a 5 nighter out of Miami (we did this cruise in 2006).  Great deal on a Sky Suite!!  But hesitated booking because we hoped they would get cheaper (899 each for a suite is not bad).  Today I look it up and find a ROYAL SUITE for 999!!!  We're talking butler, 510 sq ft cabin with a 130 sq foot balcony!  A separate living room, 2- 40" LCD tvs, dining room table, which they will set for us to eat our meals in the cabin!!!
> Harmon Karden home theater system, jacuzzi, marble bath........AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
> 
> Can you tell we are psyched!!!
> 
> PS it is our 17th wedding anniversary, coincidentally, while we are on the ship!!!
> 
> Just had to tell my buds.



Wow that sounds so nice!!
What a nice anniversary present to yourselves.  Would love to see some pics when you return.


----------



## Oshawa

Muushka said:


> [
> Got it!  I am so impressed that you do the Goofy challenge.  I wish I could do something like that!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great, fun wedding.
> 
> 
> Good deal!
> 
> "I do not think that means what you think it means"
> 
> 
> 
> Great!  Our first THV booking!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a real live moose.
> 
> I figured out we have mice in the garage.  Don't tell Mickey, but they are slowly being eliminated.....I would rather have a Moose in the yard.
> 
> All the birthdays have been added.  The list is on the first page below the trips.  The birthdays are easy, they won't change!



I am not sure if I will be able to do it.   I only started running about 4 years ago.  I am totally addicted to it.  My first 1/2 was at WDW and then I did the Ottawa 1/2.  You can not compare the races at all.  What other place can you go to and get cheered on by such wonderful characters.  I am doing the Disneyland 1/2 in September.  My name is Nancy and I have an addiction to Disney races and medals!


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> OK Groupies.....we need help!  Mr Muush and I are becoming cruising junkies.  He really really wanted to do another cruise this spring, so my job, because I chose to accept it, was to find a great deal for him (and I will force myself to go too  ).  So, I'm poking around on the internet, pretty much disregarding DCL (too expensive) Carnival (no desire) RCCL (too expensive) and so on.
> 
> We like Celebrity, so I started looking at them.  We hate to cruise out of FLL or Miami, but for Caribbean, that's where we had to go.  Well, low and behold we find a 5 nighter out of Miami (we did this cruise in 2006).  Great deal on a Sky Suite!!  But hesitated booking because we hoped they would get cheaper (899 each for a suite is not bad).  Today I look it up and find a ROYAL SUITE for 999!!!  We're talking butler, 510 sq ft cabin with a 130 sq foot balcony!  A separate living room, 2- 40" LCD tvs, dining room table, which they will set for us to eat our meals in the cabin!!!
> Harmon Karden home theater system, jacuzzi, marble bath........AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
> 
> Can you tell we are psyched!!!
> 
> PS it is our 17th wedding anniversary, coincidentally, while we are on the ship!!!
> 
> Just had to tell my buds.




Can you tell I'm extremely jealous! Just kidding (sort of)!         That's is so fantastic.  I hope you have a wonderful time.  When is this magical cruise happening?


----------



## DiznyDi

DisneyNutzy said:


> Looks like I share my Birthday with Dizney Di and Teapot. Muushka you can put me down for what seems to be the most popular groupie Birthday - April 18



Wish I could celebrate with you, but my birthdays not until the 23rd.  Though I would love and welcome any groupies to join me so I don't have to celebrate alone.   

Wonderful *Muushka* _Keeper of the Lists_, could you please make the correction.  
And, WOW, that is some trip you're planning! What a way to celebrate your anniversary. Our very best wishes to you and Mr. Muush!   What's the date?

Happy Belated Birthday *WildernessDad* What a unique gift. I guess you got it whether you wanted it..or not.

Do we have a picture of the moose in the back yard? The most unusual critter I've had in my back yard is a beaver. I'd rather have your moose than my beaver anyday. I don't think I've ever seen a real, live moose. Only the head hanging on the wall at our local park's Boy Scout cabin. I thought it was impressive when I was growing up, now I feel very badly for the poor dear moose.
Di


----------



## Muushka

Oshawa said:


> I am not sure if I will be able to do it.   I only started running about 4 years ago.  I am totally addicted to it.  My first 1/2 was at WDW and then I did the Ottawa 1/2.  You can not compare the races at all.  What other place can you go to and get cheered on by such wonderful characters.  I am doing the Disneyland 1/2 in September.  My name is Nancy and I have an addiction to Disney races and medals!



I think your addiction is much healthier than mine!  You go girl!



horselover said:


> Can you tell I'm extremely jealous! Just kidding (sort of)!         That's is so fantastic.  I hope you have a wonderful time.  When is this magical cruise happening?



April 20th and the anniversary is the 25th.  We are going to USF/IOA on the Sunday before. 



DiznyDi said:


> Wish I could celebrate with you, but my birthdays not until the 23rd.  Though I would love and welcome any groupies to join me so I don't have to celebrate alone.
> 
> Wonderful *Muushka* _Keeper of the Lists_, could you please make the correction.
> And, WOW, that is some trip you're planning! What a way to celebrate your anniversary. Our very best wishes to you and Mr. Muush!   What's the date?
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday *WildernessDad* What a unique gift. I guess you got it whether you wanted it..or not.
> 
> Do we have a picture of the moose in the back yard? The most unusual critter I've had in my back yard is a beaver. I'd rather have your moose than my beaver anyday. I don't think I've ever seen a real, live moose. Only the head hanging on the wall at our local park's Boy Scout cabin. I thought it was impressive when I was growing up, now I feel very badly for the poor dear moose.
> Di



Thanks for keeping those B-days straight!


----------



## Dodie

Muushka said:


> Today I look it up and find a ROYAL SUITE for 999!!!  We're talking butler, 510 sq ft cabin with a 130 sq foot balcony!  A separate living room, 2- 40" LCD tvs, dining room table, which they will set for us to eat our meals in the cabin!!!
> Harmon Karden home theater system, jacuzzi, marble bath........AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!



Wow! We'd like to try Celebrity sometime. That sounds like an amazing trip and quite a good deal.


----------



## Mom2BCCC

WOW.  We just returned from a 4 night stay at VWL.  I had read much of the praise on this thread and others but I must say it is even better in person than all the hype!  I usually lurk, but VWL is worth coming out of my shell to gush over.

Despite the COLD we had a great time.  The group included myself, my DS8 and DD3 and my brother, SIL and two nieces ages 2 and 5 (turned 5 on the trip).  We were in a 2BR Rm. 3545.  We faced the lake (through the trees).  I have nothing to compare it to, but was pleased with the location (I did not request anything specific).  

We arrived about noon and the room was ready.  It was in great shape. No complaints at all.  The CMs went out of their way to be friendly and accomodating.  I'm hankering to go back already. I'd love to explore the grounds and walking trails.  We have an August trip coming up at VB and BCV.  I might try to convince DH to switch!

You groupies have great taste.

Oh and there were two baby ducks in the pool (practically the only ones brave enough to swim in the 55 degree weather).  My DD thought they were the best attraction of all.  So cute!

Thanks for all the info leading up to our trip. 

Barbara


----------



## blossomz

Well..I think you should grab a signature and join our little band of groupies!  We always welome new buddies!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Mom2BCCC*

Yes, please do grab a moosie and join us. Momma Moose, *Muushka* has the instructions posted on page 1.

Thanks for telling us about your trip. Wish the weather could have been a little better for you. There's always the hot tub.....
Di


----------



## Muushka

Mom2BCCC said:


> WOW.  We just returned from a 4 night stay at VWL.  I had read much of the praise on this thread and others but I must say it is even better in person than all the hype!  I usually lurk, but VWL is worth coming out of my shell to gush over.
> 
> Despite the COLD we had a great time.  The group included myself, my DS8 and DD3 and my brother, SIL and two nieces ages 2 and 5 (turned 5 on the trip).  We were in a 2BR Rm. 3545.  We faced the lake (through the trees).  I have nothing to compare it to, but was pleased with the location (I did not request anything specific).
> 
> We arrived about noon and the room was ready.  It was in great shape. No complaints at all.  The CMs went out of their way to be friendly and accomodating.  *I'm hankering to go back already. *I'd love to explore the grounds and walking trails.  We have an August trip coming up at VB and BCV.  I might try to convince DH to switch!
> 
> You groupies have great taste.
> 
> Oh and there were two baby ducks in the pool (practically the only ones brave enough to swim in the 55 degree weather).  My DD thought they were the best attraction of all.  So cute!
> 
> Thanks for all the info leading up to our trip.
> 
> Barbara


You fit in great. Love the hankering!  Where in Mass are your from?  I'm a Barbara formerly from RI. 
I'm glad the hype wasn't greater than the Lodge.  We get a little passionate around here about our beloved.


----------



## tea pot

Muushka said:


> OK Groupies.....   Today I look it up and find a ROYAL SUITE for 999!!!  We're talking butler, 510 sq ft cabin with a 130 sq foot balcony!  A separate living room, 2- 40" LCD tvs, dining room table, which they will set for us to eat our meals in the cabin!!!
> Harmon Karden home theater system, jacuzzi, marble bath........AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
> 
> Can you tell we are psyched!!!
> 
> PS it is our 17th wedding anniversary, coincidentally, while we are on the ship!!!
> 
> Just had to tell my buds.



*Sounds just magical...... What a great way to spend an anniversary*.... 




Mom2BCCC said:


> WOW.  We just returned from a 4 night stay at VWL.  I had read much of the praise on this thread and others but I must say it is even better in person than all the hype!  I usually lurk, but VWL is worth coming out of my shell to gush over.
> 
> Despite the COLD we had a great time.  The group included myself, my DS8 and DD3 and my brother, SIL and two nieces ages 2 and 5 (turned 5 on the trip).  We were in a 2BR Rm. 3545.  We faced the lake (through the trees).  I have nothing to compare it to, but was pleased with the location (I did not request anything specific).
> 
> We arrived about noon and the room was ready.  It was in great shape. No complaints at all.  The CMs went out of their way to be friendly and accomodating.  I'm hankering to go back already. I'd love to explore the grounds and walking trails.  We have an August trip coming up at VB and BCV.  I might try to convince DH to switch!
> 
> You groupies have great taste.
> 
> Oh and there were two baby ducks in the pool (practically the only ones brave enough to swim in the 55 degree weather).  My DD thought they were the best attraction of all.  So cute!
> 
> Thanks for all the info leading up to our trip.
> 
> Barbara



  *A BIG GROUPIE WELCOME*   
another groupie from Ma.   
So glad you had such a wonderful time. Now that you're hooked hang around ..... you' ll love spending time with this great group of supportive lodge buddies.


----------



## horselover

Mom2BCCC said:


> WOW.  We just returned from a 4 night stay at VWL.  I had read much of the praise on this thread and others but I must say it is even better in person than all the hype!  I usually lurk, but VWL is worth coming out of my shell to gush over.
> 
> Despite the COLD we had a great time.  The group included myself, my DS8 and DD3 and my brother, SIL and two nieces ages 2 and 5 (turned 5 on the trip).  We were in a 2BR Rm. 3545.  We faced the lake (through the trees).  I have nothing to compare it to, but was pleased with the location (I did not request anything specific).
> 
> We arrived about noon and the room was ready.  It was in great shape. No complaints at all.  The CMs went out of their way to be friendly and accomodating.  I'm hankering to go back already. I'd love to explore the grounds and walking trails.  We have an August trip coming up at VB and BCV.  I might try to convince DH to switch!
> 
> You groupies have great taste.
> 
> Oh and there were two baby ducks in the pool (practically the only ones brave enough to swim in the 55 degree weather).  My DD thought they were the best attraction of all.  So cute!
> 
> Thanks for all the info leading up to our trip.
> 
> Barbara




   fellow MA VWL lover!    Yes our Lodge does tend to induce a feeling of longing to be back there again.        I won't be staying there during my next trip, but I have a sneaking feeling I might just have to take a little drive over there.       So glad you enjoyed it.  Sorry you didn't have better weather.  That's a good excuse for another trip!


----------



## horselover

Muushka - can you change my trip info for May from SSR to BWV please?    I was able to switch our studio at SSR to BWV       so we'll be at BWV for the entire stay.   Thank you oh keeper of the lists!


----------



## eliza61

Glad you had a great time.  I'm partial to it also.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> OK Groupies.....we need help!  Mr Muush and I are becoming cruising junkies.  He really really wanted to do another cruise this spring, so my job, because I chose to accept it, was to find a great deal for him (and I will force myself to go too  ).  So, I'm poking around on the internet, pretty much disregarding DCL (too expensive) Carnival (no desire) RCCL (too expensive) and so on.
> 
> We like Celebrity, so I started looking at them.  We hate to cruise out of FLL or Miami, but for Caribbean, that's where we had to go.  Well, low and behold we find a 5 nighter out of Miami (we did this cruise in 2006).  Great deal on a Sky Suite!!  But hesitated booking because we hoped they would get cheaper (899 each for a suite is not bad).  Today I look it up and find a ROYAL SUITE for 999!!!  We're talking butler, 510 sq ft cabin with a 130 sq foot balcony!  A separate living room, 2- 40" LCD tvs, dining room table, which they will set for us to eat our meals in the cabin!!!
> Harmon Karden home theater system, jacuzzi, marble bath........AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
> 
> Can you tell we are psyched!!!
> 
> PS it is our 17th wedding anniversary, coincidentally, while we are on the ship!!!
> 
> Just had to tell my buds.




Ok that's it.  I'm offically hog tying the old guy and getting him on the boat.  Since you've got a butler I think you must have a cabin girl!!   Sacrifices must be made so I graciously volunteer.

Way to go.   

When are you going?  What ports.  I have to live through you.


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Ok that's it.  I'm offically hog tying the old guy and getting him on the boat.  Since you've got a butler I think you must have a cabin girl!!   Sacrifices must be made so I graciously volunteer.
> 
> Way to go.
> 
> When are you going?  What ports.  I have to live through you.



Ports?  You think we will be getting off the ship?? 

Um, Key West and Grand Cayman.  Yup, just checked.
2 sea days.  Yum.  The ship leaves 4/20.  Eliza, get the old guy down there for it!  We can host dinner in the suite!!  And no, you will not be our butler girl. 

horselover


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

wildernessDad said:


> My birthday was February 4.  I got a present, one year older.



Happy belated birthday and so glad that was the gift you got!  



Muushka said:


> OK Groupies.....we need help!  Mr Muush and I are becoming cruising junkies.  He really really wanted to do another cruise this spring, so my job, because I chose to accept it, was to find a great deal for him (and I will force myself to go too  ).  So, I'm poking around on the internet, pretty much disregarding DCL (too expensive) Carnival (no desire) RCCL (too expensive) and so on.
> 
> We like Celebrity, so I started looking at them.  We hate to cruise out of FLL or Miami, but for Caribbean, that's where we had to go.  Well, low and behold we find a 5 nighter out of Miami (we did this cruise in 2006).  Great deal on a Sky Suite!!  But hesitated booking because we hoped they would get cheaper (899 each for a suite is not bad).  Today I look it up and find a ROYAL SUITE for 999!!!  We're talking butler, 510 sq ft cabin with a 130 sq foot balcony!  A separate living room, 2- 40" LCD tvs, dining room table, which they will set for us to eat our meals in the cabin!!!
> Harmon Karden home theater system, jacuzzi, marble bath........AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
> 
> Can you tell we are psyched!!!
> 
> PS it is our 17th wedding anniversary, coincidentally, while we are on the ship!!!
> 
> Just had to tell my buds.



Wow that sounds like it will be a great trip!  Congrats!

Mom2bccc so glad you had such a good stay at the Lodge!!!  We sure love pictures here if you have some to post!


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> OK Groupies.....we need help!  Mr Muush and I are becoming cruising junkies.  He really really wanted to do another cruise this spring, so my job, because I chose to accept it, was to find a great deal for him (and I will force myself to go too  ).  So, I'm poking around on the internet, pretty much disregarding DCL (too expensive) Carnival (no desire) RCCL (too expensive) and so on.
> 
> We like Celebrity, so I started looking at them.  We hate to cruise out of FLL or Miami, but for Caribbean, that's where we had to go.  Well, low and behold we find a 5 nighter out of Miami (we did this cruise in 2006).  Great deal on a Sky Suite!!  But hesitated booking because we hoped they would get cheaper (899 each for a suite is not bad).  Today I look it up and find a ROYAL SUITE for 999!!!  We're talking butler, 510 sq ft cabin with a 130 sq foot balcony!  A separate living room, 2- 40" LCD tvs, dining room table, which they will set for us to eat our meals in the cabin!!!
> Harmon Karden home theater system, jacuzzi, marble bath........AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
> 
> Can you tell we are psyched!!!
> 
> PS it is our 17th wedding anniversary, coincidentally, while we are on the ship!!!
> 
> Just had to tell my buds.




Sounds like a great way to spend your wedding anniversary!  Congratulations!


----------



## tarheel

I hope all you VWL lovers will be able to help me with this question.  I will be staying there in April.  This trip I will be sending a package down ahead of me of stuff for my owner's locker.  Do I send it to the Wilderness Lodge address, or the Villas address?  I have 901 Timberline Drive for the Lodge, 801 Timberline Drive for the Villas.  Also, how much in advance do you suggest I mail it?  I am so excited I have it already packed!!!


----------



## jamstew

tarheel said:


> I hope all you VWL lovers will be able to help me with this question.  I will be staying there in April.  This trip I will be sending a package down ahead of me of stuff for my owner's locker.  Do I send it to the Wilderness Lodge address, or the Villas address?  I have 901 Timberline Drive for the Lodge, 801 Timberline Drive for the Villas.  Also, how much in advance do you suggest I mail it?  I am so excited I have it already packed!!!



I'd like to know this too, although I assume it's the WL address since that's where bell services is (there are no personnel in the villas to receive packages). I already have my boxes packed (although I haven't sealed the second one yet, "just in case"  )


----------



## tarheel

I was guessing the Lodge address for the same reason, I just was double checking.  Hopefully someone will give us their answers also.


----------



## horselover

tarheel said:


> I hope all you VWL lovers will be able to help me with this question.  I will be staying there in April.  This trip I will be sending a package down ahead of me of stuff for my owner's locker.  Do I send it to the Wilderness Lodge address, or the Villas address?  I have 901 Timberline Drive for the Lodge, 801 Timberline Drive for the Villas.  Also, how much in advance do you suggest I mail it?  I am so excited I have it already packed!!!



I've done this twice & have always used the 901 Timberline Dr. address.  You need to check in at the Lodge lobby anyway.   I usually try to have the package arrive the day before I do.  Just so it's not sitting around clogging up their space.  I have never had a problem & every time I've checked in they've said you have a package waiting for you.

Have a great trip!


----------



## tarheel

Thanks so much!


----------



## DaveH

Be advise Disney is starting or going to start charging for the packages being sent to the resorts.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Mom2BCCC said:


> WOW.  We just returned from a 4 night stay at VWL.  I had read much of the praise on this thread and others but I must say it is even better in person than all the hype!  I usually lurk, but VWL is worth coming out of my shell to gush over.
> 
> Despite the COLD we had a great time.  The group included myself, my DS8 and DD3 and my brother, SIL and two nieces ages 2 and 5 (turned 5 on the trip).  We were in a 2BR Rm. 3545.  We faced the lake (through the trees).  I have nothing to compare it to, but was pleased with the location (I did not request anything specific).
> 
> We arrived about noon and the room was ready.  It was in great shape. No complaints at all.  The CMs went out of their way to be friendly and accomodating.  I'm hankering to go back already. I'd love to explore the grounds and walking trails.  We have an August trip coming up at VB and BCV.  I might try to convince DH to switch!
> 
> You groupies have great taste.
> 
> Oh and there were two baby ducks in the pool (practically the only ones brave enough to swim in the 55 degree weather).  My DD thought they were the best attraction of all.  So cute!
> 
> Thanks for all the info leading up to our trip.
> 
> Barbara








Would love to hear/see more about your trip. Especially any photos of the lodge.  I think you've come to the right place!


----------



## horselover

DaveH said:


> Be advise Disney is starting or going to start charging for the packages being sent to the resorts.



I had heard that before we went in Jan. too but they didn't ask us to pay a fee.   Do you know when they plan to implement this new policy?  It's good to be aware of it, but it still may be cheaper to ship the package than to pay the airline fee for luggage.  Just something to consider.


----------



## Mom2BCCC

Thanks for all the welcomes!  What a great group.

I'll try to figure out the siggie thing.

I took a look through my pictures last night.  I wish I had taken more of the lodge, the room, the view, etc.  I tend to snap pictures of the kids only.  This was my first trip without DH, the real photographer in the family.

I guess I'll just have to start planning a return trip just to get some better pictures.

I forgot to say in my earlier post - the bus transportation was a breeze.  No more than 5-10 minute waits to and from all parks and DTD.  Many many times we walked up just as the bus was pulling in.  Same with the boat.  I'm not used to going in the off season (non school vacation).  Maybe this is the norm.


----------



## DaveH

horselover said:


> I had heard that before we went in Jan. too but they didn't ask us to pay a fee.   Do you know when they plan to implement this new policy?  It's good to be aware of it, but it still may be cheaper to ship the package than to pay the airline fee for luggage.  Just something to consider.




I got this information from the DVC News website:

"Walt Disney World® Resorts update business and shipping services
IKON Office Solutions, Inc., a leading provider of document management systems and services, now operates the Walt Disney World Business Centers located in convention centers at Disney's BoardWalk Resort, Disney's Contemporary Resort, Disney's Coronado Springs Resort, Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa and Disney's Yacht Club Resort, providing consistent services and pricing throughout the Walt Disney World Resort. 

Designed to serve as Guests' "office away from home," the centers provide document services, office-equipment rental, large document reproduction, offset printing, bindery services and more. 

Particularly popular among business and leisure travelers alike are Guest Parcel Services, in which Guests pay a handling fee to have their personal packages shipped to and from their resort. Handling fees (charged in addition to shipping/postage fees) range from $3-$10 depending on weight and as much as $70 for a 100-pound pallet. 

Disney-owned-and-operated resort hotels at the Walt Disney World Resort, as well as Disney's Vero Beach Resort and Disney's Hilton Head Island Resort, without IKON-operated Business Centers non-convention resort hotels) also offer the package-delivery services and now charge the same handling fees for departing packages, which ensures consistency. "  

I hope this helps.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey all!!

Been awhile, things have been busy, and only thing I get done here much is lurk.

DS, DB and I are heading to the mountains to ski.  It is warm here, but they have a huge 96" base.  May be water skiing before the day is done


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Good morning Groupies!   

After all of your Princess Bride quotes, I had to go watch the movie again.  












*jimmytammy* - Have a great ski trip! I don't think I have the coordination necessary for that.  This is why I don't ski...


----------



## Muushka

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Good morning Groupies!
> 
> After all of your Princess Bride quotes, I had to go watch the movie again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *jimmytammy* - Have a great ski trip! I don't think I have the coordination necessary for that.  This is why I don't ski...



Love it!  We are bummed that our PB DVD's format is not widescreen.  We may have to buy another copy!!!

"Tyrone, you know how much I love watching you work, but I've got my country's 500th anniversary to plan, my wedding to arrange, my wife to murder and Guilder to frame for it; I'm swamped" ... I need a PB fix!!!


----------



## craiggers

I am trying to make some room requests for our upcoming trip in June. Does anyone have a floor map of the VWL with room numbers and types?

Thanks!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Dory love the PB pictures!  

Even though we probably won't get back down to WDW for 16 months I'm already thinking about where to stay.  I was looking at the 2010 points chart and I don't know if we will have enough points to stay at the Lodge.   
I am thinking of maybe AKL but it would have to be standard view and I don't know how that would be.  I guess at this point I will just have to hope that we will still have jobs and money to go at all.

P.S.  AS YOU WISH!


----------



## mickeymorse

A couple more pics of the kids. 

My DD on the balcony






My DS in front of the arcade


----------



## dsquarednz

craiggers said:


> I am trying to make some room requests for our upcoming trip in June. Does anyone have a floor map of the VWL with room numbers and types?
> 
> Thanks!



I do - at home.  If no one beats me to it, I'll post it tonight!


----------



## DiznyDi

*JT* Hope you had a good day on the slopes!

*Dory* Thanks so much for the PB graphics! I was by myself this week-end and wanted to watch the movie only to find that my DD had taken it to her fiance's.  

*craiggers* There is a floor map available. Hopefully someone can post a link.

I can't believe no one has said anything about the ROUS's and the fire swamp. 
Di


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DiznyDi said:


> *JT*
> I can't believe no one has said anything about the ROUS's and the fire swamp.
> Di



We were just waiting for you to!  

MM love the pictures of your adorable kids!


----------



## mickeymorse

Disney loving Iowan said:


> We were just waiting for you to!
> 
> MM love the pictures of your adorable kids!



Thanks DLI. Most of the pics I took around the lodge have one or both of them in it.


----------



## Muushka

MM, your kids are so cute. 



DiznyDi said:


> *JT* Hope you had a good day on the slopes!
> 
> *Dory* Thanks so much for the PB graphics! I was by myself this week-end and wanted to watch the movie only to find that my DD had taken it to her fiance's.
> 
> *craiggers* There is a floor map available. Hopefully someone can post a link.
> 
> I can't believe no one has said anything about the ROUS's and the fire swamp.
> Di


*ROUS????  I don't think they exist! *
You walked right into that one!



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Dory love the PB pictures!
> 
> Even though we probably won't get back down to WDW for 16 months I'm already thinking about where to stay.  I was looking at the 2010 points chart and I don't know if we will have enough points to stay at the Lodge.
> I am thinking of maybe AKL but it would have to be standard view and I don't know how that would be.  I guess at this point I will just have to hope that we will still have jobs and money to go at all.
> 
> P.S.  AS YOU WISH!



Awwww, as you wish  .

Yeah, DVC really screwed themselves as far as I am concerned.  We are going to be there in April.  We probably would have stayed at DVC, but since we will be point short, we will stay off site for 2 nights.  And not visit Disney, just Universal.  Oh yeah, that point reallocation was a wise move.

I agree about the job thing.  I hope all Groupies will be safe (well everyone actually).


----------



## Oshawa

> MM love the pictures of your adorable kids!



I agree.  They are so cute!!


We are so excited.    We were just told that our contract was sent to DVC to finalize our purchase at VWL.  Should take about 10 days to get our info.  Can't wait!!


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse said:


> Thanks DLI. Most of the pics I took around the lodge have one or both of them in it.



I just read what you wrote (we posted at the same time...this is important because I said your kids were cute before I wrote what is coming.......

Do you know what 2 kidless adults that love to take pictures call it when someone is in pictures?  

Human clutter!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Disney loving Iowan said:


> P.S.  AS YOU WISH!



We know what you mean.  

MM - great pictures  

As for the link to the map--it doesn't work so I hope someone has it saved to pdf maybe? It was an aol link previously posted but it doesn't exist now.  

DiznyDi - aww must watch it when you get that movie back!


----------



## Dodie

Muushka said:


> Do you know what 2 kidless adults that love to take pictures call it when someone is in pictures?  Human clutter!



Muushka. From one half of a couple of kidless adults who love to take pictures... You ROCK!!!!!!


----------



## Dodie

craiggers said:


> I am trying to make some room requests for our upcoming trip in June. Does anyone have a floor map of the VWL with room numbers and types?
> 
> Thanks!



I used to have a link for this, but it doesn't seem to work anymore. It was on someone's AOL site and I think it's gone.

I wish I had saved it as a document. Crud.


----------



## Muushka

Dodie said:


> Muushka. From one half of a couple of kidless adults who love to take pictures... You ROCK!!!!!!



    Sick, aren't we??


----------



## DaveH

Hi all, my b'day is Jul 26. We are doing 7 day Western DCL on May 2. 

Love the pics with cute kiddos.


----------



## dsquarednz

craiggers said:


> I am trying to make some room requests for our upcoming trip in June. Does anyone have a floor map of the VWL with room numbers and types?
> 
> Thanks!



Ok - here it is!  http://www.jeffreyandjennifer.com/wlvillas_map.pdf


----------



## MaryJ

dsquarednz said:


> Ok - here it is!  http://www.jeffreyandjennifer.com/wlvillas_map.pdf



Thanks so much for this.  I had the previous AOL link bookmarked, so I have added this one instead.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Oshawa said:


> I agree.  They are so cute!!
> 
> 
> We are so excited.    We were just told that our contract was sent to DVC to finalize our purchase at VWL.  Should take about 10 days to get our info.  Can't wait!!





dsquarednz said:


> Ok - here it is!  http://www.jeffreyandjennifer.com/wlvillas_map.pdf







Appreciate the working link to the map! You rock!


----------



## craiggers

dsquarednz said:


> I do - at home.  If no one beats me to it, I'll post it tonight!



THANKS to everyone for your help!


----------



## Muushka

DaveH said:


> Hi all, my b'day is Jul 26. We are doing 7 day Western DCL on May 2.
> 
> Love the pics with cute kiddos.



Gotcha Dave  

I wonder how Maria is doing at the world?  And betsywdw is there too.  We need a peep you two!


----------



## craiggers

My 8  year old niece is battling cancer. The management at the WL sent her an incredible package of things this past summer when they heard her story. I am looking for an email address to WL Management to send them an article that appeared this week in our hometown newspaper where she said coming to Disney World was the first thing she wanted to do now that her treatments are over.  Does anyone have such an address that might actually get looked at?

Thanks.


----------



## Muushka

Oh Craiggers, I hope your niece wins. 
Would you consider posting the article or PM'ing it to me, I would love to read it.

Im sorry I don't have an email address to WL, but DVCMEMBERSATISFACTIONTEAM@DISNEYVACATIONCLUB.COM  might be able to direct you.

When is the little cutie going to be done with the treatments?  And what is her first name?  Thanks, Muush


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Oh Craiggers, I hope your niece wins.
> Would you consider posting the article or PM'ing it to me, I would love to read it.
> 
> Im sorry I don't have an email address to WL, but DVCMEMBERSATISFACTIONTEAM@DISNEYVACATIONCLUB.COM  might be able to direct you.
> 
> When is the little cutie going to be done with the treatments?  And what is her first name?  Thanks, Muush




Ditto!!  Give her a big hug for me.     Please keep us posted.


----------



## craiggers

Her name is Allyson. We take all the good thoughts and prayers we can get!  Here is a link to the article about her:

http://www.roanoke.com/news/roanoke/wb/194062

She is definitely a VWL kid!


----------



## Granny

craiggers...heart felt prayers and wishes for your niece and her family.  Quite a story of love and courage.


----------



## DiznyDi

*craiggers* Just read the article about your niece and family.  and prayers out to all of you!
Di


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*craiggers* - What a wonderful article about a special little girl. Hugs and prayers to your family and hope she gets to go to WDW.  

If you'll PM me her address I'll send her a WL postcard when I'm there in March.


----------



## Muushka

Thank you for the link and your awesome niece's name.  I read it and was/am quite moved.  We take a lot for granted, that's for sure.

I would love to hear updates on her.  Can you either PM or post to let us know how she is doing?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> MM, your kids are so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about the job thing.  I hope all Groupies will be safe (well everyone actually).



Well unfortunatly it looks like I will be working my last day tomorrow.  So next week I will be job hunting.  Now we are just praying that DH will still have a job.  Our boss got let go today so we are pretty nervous.  



Oshawa said:


> I agree.  They are so cute!!
> 
> 
> We are so excited.    We were just told that our contract was sent to DVC to finalize our purchase at VWL.  Should take about 10 days to get our info.  Can't wait!!



Congratulations!!!




craiggers said:


> My 8  year old niece is battling cancer. The management at the WL sent her an incredible package of things this past summer when they heard her story. I am looking for an email address to WL Management to send them an article that appeared this week in our hometown newspaper where she said coming to Disney World was the first thing she wanted to do now that her treatments are over.  Does anyone have such an address that might actually get looked at?
> 
> Thanks.



Craiggers thanks for the article.  I hope that everything works out for her.  I hope she has a great time in WDW.  Will she be staying in the Villas?  If so there was a woman through DVC correspondence(sp?) that treated us really well.  Her name is Joy.  DH says he has her number if you would need it.


----------



## Oshawa

craiggers said:


> Her name is Allyson. We take all the good thoughts and prayers we can get!  Here is a link to the article about her:
> 
> http://www.roanoke.com/news/roanoke/wb/194062
> 
> She is definitely a VWL kid!




Wishing your niece all the best.  Prayers and thoughts are with her and and your entire family.  It was a very moving article. Take care.


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Well unfortunatly it looks like I will be working my last day tomorrow.  So next week I will be job hunting.  Now we are just praying that DH will still have a job.  Our boss got let go today so we are pretty nervous.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craiggers thanks for the article.  I hope that everything works out for her.  I hope she has a great time in WDW.  Will she be staying in the Villas?  If so there was a woman through DVC correspondence(sp?) that treated us really well.  Her name is Joy.  DH says he has her number if you would need it.



DLI, I am so sorry about the job loss.


----------



## craiggers

Thanks for all the warm wishes and prayers...it has been a loooooong year. Now it gets longer as we are in the wait and see mode. 

We are checking into the WL Villas June 21. Right now we are planning a big 10 day celebration with about 10 people! We have a dedicated 2 bedroom AND a studio.  

Keep your fingers crossed it all works out. 

FYI...Her first "Make a Wish" request was to meet Hannah Montana, but she was all booked up!  She is still excited to meet iCarly...even though she is a Nick-kid....lol.


----------



## craiggers

> Craiggers thanks for the article.  I hope that everything works out for her.  I hope she has a great time in WDW.  Will she be staying in the Villas?  If so there was a woman through DVC correspondence(sp?) that treated us really well.  Her name is Joy.  DH says he has her number if you would need it.



That would be great!  Thanks.


----------



## mickeymorse

*craiggers*. Our thoughts and prayers go out to Allyson and her family. Nothing touches at your heart more than a sick child.

*DLI*. Sorry about the job. Good luck with the hunt.

*Muushka* I will see if I can get any more pics with *human clutter*


----------



## DaveH

craiggers...heart felt prayers and wishes for your niece and her family.


----------



## horselover

craiggers - hugs & prayers coming your way for your niece & family.   

DLI - sorry about the job loss.  I'm right there with you in the job hunt.  Looking for a job stinks even in the best of times.  I'm hoping to win the Pillsbury Bakeoff this year & then I won't have to go back to work!   


P.S. _Is this a kissing book?_


----------



## eliza61

*Happy Valentines Day Groupies*


----------



## DisneyNutzy

*Craiggers* - Our thoughts and prayers are with your niece. If you would PM me her address we would love to send something from the lodge to lift her spirits.
*DLI* - Very sorry to hear about your job. Hope you find something soon.

I will try and do a live update from the Lodge tomorrow night.


----------



## Muushka

DisneyNutzy said:


> *Craiggers* - Our thoughts and prayers are with your niece. If you would PM me her address we would love to send something from the lodge to lift her spirits.
> *DLI* - Very sorry to hear about your job. Hope you find something soon.
> 
> *I will try and do a live update from the Lodge tomorrow night.*



Man, I wish I could say that!  Have a great time.

Everyone superstitious, be careful today!!!


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> Man, I wish I could say that!  Have a great time.
> 
> Everyone superstitious, be careful today!!!



Ack!  I'd forgotten that it was Friday the 13th!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Craiggers - DH tried to call Joy today to talk to her.  He couldn't get in touch with her but left a message.  He will keep trying and let you know what happens.

Anyone watch the Office last night?  Michael made a Princess Bride reference.  It was too funny!

Well the job hunt has begun.  At least DH still has his job.  Hopefully that won't change.  I have already filled out 3 applications.  Thanks for the good wishes from everyone.

This is a really cool thing.  When we were at WDW we were able to see our friends DD at work in DHS.  Well they had that big American Idol thing yesterday and she got to be there to see all the people who were there from the show.  As if that isn't enough she said JOHNNY DEPP rode on her ride!!!!!  Oh I wish we were there this week.  Johnny Depp!!!!

Got about 8 inches of snow today.  Yippee.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Trip update...

Hey Groupies. We are not in the World yet but our trip has begun. Airline prices for Prez week out of NY/NJ were ridiculous. We found reasonable airfare on SW out of Philly. We are doing the Park and Fly out of the Airport Hampton. So far everything has gone smooth and the room is fine. I was a little surprised at the parking area. Wide open and no security but I don't think anyone wants our beat up mini van...lol. I would hesitate to use this if we were bringing a nice vehicle with us...Our flight is at 6:30AM. If all goes well I should be giving a live report with some pics late tomorrow night.


----------



## jimmytammy

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY!!!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Sitting on ME heading to the Lodge
Sent from BB


----------



## Muushka

DisneyNutzy said:


> Sitting on ME heading to the Lodge
> Sent from BB



I love these reports!  Have a great arrival and make a little extra  sigh  for me!



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Craiggers - DH tried to call Joy today to talk to her.  He couldn't get in touch with her but left a message.  He will keep trying and let you know what happens.
> 
> Anyone watch the Office last night?  Michael made a Princess Bride reference.  It was too funny!
> 
> Well the job hunt has begun.  At least DH still has his job.  Hopefully that won't change.  I have already filled out 3 applications.  Thanks for the good wishes from everyone.
> 
> This is a really cool thing.  When we were at WDW we were able to see our friends DD at work in DHS.  Well they had that big American Idol thing yesterday and she got to be there to see all the people who were there from the show.  As if that isn't enough she said JOHNNY DEPP rode on her ride!!!!!  Oh I wish we were there this week.  Johnny Depp!!!!
> 
> Got about 8 inches of snow today.  Yippee.



I don't watch The Office, what did they say??

Johnny Depp  

What is everyone doing for Valentines day?  Mr Muush has kindly agreed to watch the movie Bella with me.  He knows how much I love it and how much it would me to me. 

And I will go to Super Target and pick up some of their awesome steaks for dinner tonight. 
Their steaks are so good I prefer them to any restaurant.

  *Happy Valentine's Day*


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> craiggers - hugs & prayers coming your way for your niece & family.
> 
> DLI - sorry about the job loss.  I'm right there with you in the job hunt.  Looking for a job stinks even in the best of times.  I'm hoping to win the Pillsbury Bakeoff this year & then I won't have to go back to work!
> 
> 
> P.S. _Is this a kissing book?_



I really need to watch this again......
*
You fell victim to one of the classic blunders! The first is never get involved in a land war in Asia. The second, only slightly less well known, is this: never go up against a Sicilian when death is on the line! Ha ha ha ha ha ha* --  .......plop......


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DisneyNutzy said:


> Trip update...
> 
> Hey Groupies. We are not in the World yet but our trip has begun. Airline prices for Prez week out of NY/NJ were ridiculous. We found reasonable airfare on SW out of Philly. We are doing the Park and Fly out of the Airport Hampton. So far everything has gone smooth and the room is fine. I was a little surprised at the parking area. Wide open and no security but I don't think anyone wants our beat up mini van...lol. I would hesitate to use this if we were bringing a nice vehicle with us...Our flight is at 6:30AM. If all goes well I should be giving a live report with some pics late tomorrow night.



Love the updates and hope you have a great time!!!



Muushka said:


> I don't watch The Office, what did they say??
> 
> Johnny Depp
> 
> *Happy Valentine's Day*



It wasn't really what he said but how he said it.  He said it in the voice of the priest performing the mowage ceremony.  
The 3 of us are going out to dinner tonight.  That is it.  Nothing too fancy.  I'm just glad not to have to cook!
Hope everyone has a great Valentines Day!!!


----------



## horselover

DisneyNutzy said:


> Sitting on ME heading to the Lodge
> Sent from BB



Jealous!  Have a wonderful time.  Have a Sunken Treasure for me!




Muushka said:


> What is everyone doing for Valentines day?  Mr Muush has kindly agreed to watch the movie Bella with me.  He knows how much I love it and how much it would me to me.
> 
> And I will go to Super Target and pick up some of their awesome steaks for dinner tonight.
> Their steaks are so good I prefer them to any restaurant.
> 
> *Happy Valentine's Day*



We have no real plans.  We went out to dinner last weekend.  I've been cleaning the house & practicing bake-off recipes today.  It's desserts today so at least it goes with the Valentine's day theme!   We're doing dinner & a movie night with the kiddos tonight.  Wall-E will be the feature.  

I wish we had a Super Target near us.  I would be there all the time!   

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!


----------



## MaryJ

We celebrated last night at our church's Sweetheart Banquet.  Good food and a great time.  DH said he would cook supper tonight.  Then I think we're just going to chill and watch a movie here at home.

Hope everyone has a Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## mickeymorse

*HAPPY VALENTINES DAY!!*


----------



## 50 years Too!

craiggers said:


> Her name is Allyson. We take all the good thoughts and prayers we can get!  Here is a link to the article about her:
> 
> http://www.roanoke.com/news/roanoke/wb/194062
> 
> She is definitely a VWL kid!



Craiggers,

What an inspirational little cutie your niece is!
I'm so sorry she, her parents, and the rest of your family has this happening.
Many prayers and good thoughts to her.
I hope she likes all the big coasters at Disney.

*Deb*


----------



## 50 years Too!

*DLI* & *horselover*.  Good luck with the job hunt.
*
Happy V Day* everyone.

*Deb*


----------



## twokats

Happy Valentine's Day to all!!  

We also celebrated last night at our church's Valentine Banquet.  The biggest crowd we have ever had.  I am the official photographer, so I was busy taking everyone's pictures and printing them for our little take home reminder of the event. 

DisneyNutzy: Have a great time!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies,

The Lodge is great. We are all tired as my son was up most of the night at the Philly hotel. Nobody fell asleep before 1AM and we were up and out of the room by 3:30 for our 6:30 flight. Flight was on time and without incident. We were eating breakfast at Roaring Forks by 10:15. Our room 3537 was ready by 11:30. We have spent the day getting settled (picking up rental car, groceries, calling housekeeping to bring some extra supplies.) Everything here has exceeded our expectations. From what we have seen driving around on property the crowds are very heavy. We will definitely take it easy this trip and enjoy the lodge. We have 8:20 reservation at Whispering Canyon but we are going to see if we can get in early. We are all ready to pass out.

I will post pics tonight after dinner.


----------



## mickeymorse

DisneyNutzy. Have a great time and looking forward to pics.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Whispering Canyon was excellent. I had the Ribeye and was very satisfied. Water pageant is going by as I type but everyone is passed out from long day. I am uploading pics to photobucket right now. They are loading very slow and I am ready to pass out also. I might have to wait until tomorrow to post the pics.

We are getting up early and trying to make rope drop at DHS.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> Jealous!  Have a wonderful time.  Have a Sunken Treasure for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have no real plans.  We went out to dinner last weekend.  I've been cleaning the house & practicing bake-off recipes today.  It's desserts today so at least it goes with the Valentine's day theme!   We're doing dinner & a movie night with the kiddos tonight.  Wall-E will be the feature.
> 
> I wish we had a Super Target near us.  I would be there all the time!
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day everyone!



I am watching Wall-E right now!  We got it off Video on Demand and this is the second time I'm watching it.  I really should just buy the dvd.



50 years Too! said:


> *DLI* & *horselover*.  Good luck with the job hunt.
> *
> Happy V Day* everyone.
> 
> *Deb*



Thanks Deb!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

I asked the kids to snap some shots of the lodge on the ME bus because they were in the front seat. The also ran around and took a bunch while my wife and I checked in and ordered food. Here are day 1 pics:


----------



## DisneyNutzy

view from our balcony
























































That's it for Day 1. Day 2 is our busiest planned park day. We are going to DHS for rope drop and hope to make it back to the lodge for lunch. Tonight we have 7PM reservations at Crystal Palace and with EMH the MK is open until 3AM!! Don't know how long we will last but we are sleeping in tomorrow. I'll try and do a quick post at some point. Stay warm groupies!


----------



## tea pot

*Cheer4Bison
HAPPY BIRTHDAY
**  *


----------



## tea pot

Good Morning Groupies   
Hope everyone is having a good weekend.   Just cathching up
Have to share... computer problem solved.. I have a new... my first laptop...I'm very happy... I'm calling her EVA because she is smart, beautiful and very powerful...
 Happy Belated Valentines Day Everyone 



craiggers said:


> Her name is Allyson. We take all the good thoughts and prayers we can get!  Here is a link to the article about her:
> 
> http://www.roanoke.com/news/roanoke/wb/194062
> 
> She is definitely a VWL kid!  [/QUOTE
> 
> What a cutie ...   My thoughts and Prayers are with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney loving Iowan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well unfortunatly it looks like I will be working my last day tomorrow.  So next week I will be job hunting.  Now we are just praying that DH will still have a job.  Our boss got let go today so we are pretty nervous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best.....and good luck with the job hunt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney loving Iowan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a really cool thing.  When we were at WDW we were able to see our friends DD at work in DHS.  Well they had that big American Idol thing yesterday and she got to be there to see all the people who were there from the show.  As if that isn't enough she said JOHNNY DEPP rode on her ride!!!!!  Oh I wish we were there this week.  Johnny Depp!!!!
> 
> Got about 8 inches of snow today.  Yippee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Johnny Depp.....Be still my heart......
> 
> Disney Nutzy
> Thanks so much for the live trip report.... I'm loving the pics.... relax and enjoy....
Click to expand...


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> *Cheer4Bison
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> **  *




Disney Nutzy, I love the 'live' report!  And the pics are great!!  
Well, all the pics were great except for the one with the couch. 
Have a wonderful time today. 

Good job TeaPot!!!!!  Yes,* Happy Birthday Cheer4Bison!
*  
Any special plans today?????

Well, I got my steaks at Target yesterday and they were (gratefully) on sale!  Thank you Target!
And we watched my Bella.  Mr Muush did great. He didn't play any computer games while it was on.  Of course he didn't cry like I did (6th time with that movie and I still cry, but that is a good thing  ), but he said he enjoyed it, well as much as he could enjoy a movie sans AK47's!


----------



## wildernessDad

Thanks for the pictures, DN!


----------



## blossomz

Hi everyone!  Just catchin up after a busy work week.  

Craiggers...what a story!  Lots of love and pixie dust to your family.

Welcome new groupies...

I too love Johnny Depp!

Muush...sounds like a wonderful anniversary coming up!

DisneyNutzy...love the pics!  Wish we were there.. pics always help!

Happy belated Birthday to Cheer!

And...a very happy belated Valentines Day to all!!  

OK...I think I'm caught up!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks for the great pictures DisneyNutzy!



Muushka said:


> Well, all the pics were great except for the one with the couch.



   The very first thought I had when I saw the pic was who would purposely pick out that material on the couch!

*A belated Happy Valentine's day to all the groupies!!!*

I was at a conference in Long Beach last week and then decided to add on a couple of days at DL.  Thought I'd share just a couple of pics from our West Coast sister resort if you don't mind......

First - my "courtyard/garden view" room.    It was all pretty pale green "rock garden" roof straight out from the balconey.  






Entrance from GC to Downtown Disney.






And finally - the lobby.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

KAT4DISNEY said:


> The very first thought I had when I saw the pic was who would purposely pick out that material on the couch!


My thoughts exactly!!! (Must have been a man!! Oh, my bad!!) Just love these pictures, may I borrow them for my computer?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Blossomz - good to hear from you!

DN - Love the pictures and report but boy is it making me jealous!

Kathy - Wow that lobby is beautiful!  Thanks for the pictures.

Happy birthday Cheer4bison!!!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Happy Weekend Groupies.

I need to catch up too:

*DLI* - good luck with the job hunt ixiedust:

*MaryJ* - sweet DH and hope you did have a relaxing time. 

*MM* - Love the moosie valentine 

*horselover* - good luck with the job hunt & the bake-off. You know the groupies will be glad to sample and give you feed back on the baked goods.  

*twokats* - sounds like fun and what a nice little souvenir to bring home from the banquet  

*DisneyNutzy* - Hope you continue to have a wonderful time. Thanks for the pictures and updates. Love the live reports! Glad you enjoyed Whispering Canyon. Tell your kids thanks for the pics. They got some good shots!  

*Cheer4Bison* - Hope your birthday was wonderful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*teapot* - :woot: for the laptop. Eva  

*Muushka* - Yay for yummy steaks! Glad you got to watch your movie,  now go watch Rambo with Mr. Muush. Also could you change my trip dates a little. We've made a few adjustments and the new info is no changes for March, for May erase VB and replace with 5/22-5/29 3 nights FW tent, 4 nights OKW, and June add 6/21 for 2 nights at SSR before cruise. I just know you love me causing you so much trouble.  

And last but not least a belated Valentine's message:


----------



## tea pot

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Happy Weekend Groupies.



    Thanks Dory I needed that    

Still catching up


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

tea pot said:


> Thanks Dory I needed that
> 
> Still catching up



Sorry about all the white space. I'm really not very computer literate--still working on it....I'd try to correct it, but I don't have another 4 hours.  

KAT4DISNEY - I think you posted while I was composing my post...Thanks for the pics.  I especially love the one of the entrance from GC to Downtown Disney. Great photo!


----------



## blossomz

BWV...thanks for those GC photos..those are actually the first I've really looked at!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

BWV Dreamin said:


> My thoughts exactly!!! (Must have been a man!! Oh, my bad!!) Just love these pictures, may I borrow them for my computer?



Oh you are bad!!!     Glad you liked the pictures - go right ahead and borrow away!

And thanks for the nice comments on the pics DLI and KeepSwimmingDory.  And blossomz also!   

I do like staying at the Grand - it and VWL have such a similar feeling.


----------



## Muushka

*KeepSwimmingDory*, Love the PB priest! and No Rambo!!   .  I made the changes to the land, but I am unclear on the Sea!  What cruise are you doing??  Dates??  You probably gave them to me, but I don't see it on the list.  Cruises are at the bottom now.

KAT4DISNEY, those pictures are wonderful.  My favorite is the way you have the 
Entrance from GC to Downtown Disney framed.  Wonderful!

I think if any place will get Mr Muush into a plane, it is GC.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

blossomz said:


> BWV...thanks for those GC photos..those are actually the first I've really looked at!


 OT, but I forgot to mention I caved in and bought 40 pts. BLT 1 day before the cut-off.... Ok, back to Wilderness Lodge Villas talk!!


----------



## Granny

DisneyNutzy said:


>




Wow...I just love that couch!

If they ever change the decor on that, I'm selling my VWL ownership.  It's the best!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Dory - love the PB priest picture!  If we aren't careful this will become the Princess Bride groupies thread! 

Kathy - When I saw your pictures of GC I got that too that it seems like it would have the same atmosphere as WL.  Those pictures make me want to head west.


----------



## tea pot

horselover said:


> craiggers - hugs & prayers coming your way for your niece & family.
> 
> DLI - sorry about the job loss.  I'm right there with you in the job hunt.  Looking for a job stinks even in the best of times.  I'm hoping to win the Pillsbury Bakeoff this year & then I won't have to go back to work!
> 
> 
> P.S. _Is this a kissing book?_



horselover.... sorry Imissed this.....Good luck  job hunting   
 
Pilsbury Bake off....I'm impressed.. 

Prayers and Pixie Dust


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Granny said:


> Wow...I just love that couch!
> 
> If they ever change the decor on that, I'm selling my VWL ownership. It's the best!!


----------



## DaveH

Hi all, DW and I went and saw Avenue Q in DC and then had dinner at a place called Mimi's Cafe.

We are doing the Western Caribbean cruise on DCL from May 2-9, 2009. We are using points.

BWVD congrats on the points.

Good luck to all that are job searching.


----------



## horselover

Happy birthday Cheer4Bison!      

DisneyNutzy - love the pics!  Keep the coming.

Thanks for the well wishes on the bake-off.  If there was some way I could send them over the internet believe me I would!  I could use all the tasters I can get.  My sister & niece came over today to try some of my creations.  3 out of 4 got a big thumbs up so I hope I'm on the right track.  

So did anyone catch the much discussed Princess Bride on Bravo last night?  I was flipping channels & came across it about 10 min. into it.  I was so excited.  Unfortunately I couldn't stay awake.  It's tought to get old!   

Loved Wall-E!  It was the 1st time I had seen it.  Very cute movie.

Anyone else have kids on vacation this week?      Feb. vacation with not too much planned is always a scary proposition.  The fights have already begun.    This will be me by the end of the week.


----------



## DiznyDi

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Dory - love the PB priest picture!  If we aren't careful this will become the Princess Bride groupies thread!



Watching _The Princess Bride_, even as I 'speak'. A Valentine gift from dear husband!   
....just entering the fire swamp


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Granny said:


> Wow...I just love that couch!
> 
> If they ever change the decor on that, I'm selling my VWL ownership.  It's the best!!



I don't mind the couch. It's not as nice as the one in my living room but I would rather be here sitting on this one..lol!

Speaking of the couch, I couldn't find the pillows hidden in there until we folded it up this morning. I called housekeeping for pillows yesterday and said there were none for the pull out. Nobody told me they were hidden in the couch.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Day 2

Up at 6AM breakfast in the lodge. We make rope drop at DHS but VERY crowded. Did all the big stuff- Toy Story, R&R Coaster, TT, and the new American Idol. I am not a fan of the show, in fact I never watch it but this was entertaining enough for me. I am sure people who like the show will really love it. I've read on here they may be forced to use cast members as fillers if they don't get enough guests. We watched the first show of the day and I believe all 3 contestents were "real". # 3 won singing Sweet Home Alabama. Even the "Simon" mean judge liked him. Used up our Fastpasses for R&R coaster and got out before the parade which we have seen a few times already. 
Here is one pic from DHS-






Back to the Lodge for some R&R. This is where we can see a difference in our vacationing. Before DVC we would never take a break. Family all enjoyed this. I dropped them off before I parked the car. Now I was free to explore the lodge a bit by myself. Of course I wound up at Roaring Fork for another delicious cup cake. Almost had to fight a couple of 6 year olds for the last one..lol. Here are some pics.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

After recharging our batteries at the lodge we headed out to MK for our Crystal Palace reservations. My son who is non verbal autistic absolutely loves Pooh and his friends. This meal as always was a huge hit with him. Anyone who has a special needs child or knows someone who does realizes how tough it can be at times. Most of our friends and extended family have come to Disney with us at some point and when they see my son here they all say "Wow, now I can see why you guys come here so much." The kid is beside himself with joy when we get to the airport because he just then realizes where we are going. Here is a pic of the kids with Pooh- L-R My Niece, my son giggling, my daughter.






After dinner we did a few rides and it started to rain pretty steady. I decided I would make it stop raining. I pulled the entire crew under cover, pulled out all the rain gear, suited them up and as soon as we got back on the road...you guessed it...RAIN STOPPED. Always happens to me when I take the time to pack the gear and put it on. Now if I had left it back at the room it would have poured all night. 

My niece had not been feeling well since dinner. We were waiting to see Mickey's Philharmagic when my wife noticed her eye's were puffy. She seemed to be having an allergic reaction to something. My wife took her to the First Aid station and they gave her some Benadryl. We decided our all nighter at the MK was no longer a good idea and took everyone back to the lodge so my niece could rest. Love taking the boat from the Lodge to MK. We left right as the second Spectro parade was ending and the monorail lines were long. Only 20 people or so were waiting for the boat. I should add I was shocked that there were no crowds in the MK tonight. We walked on every ride we were able to get to before we had to leave. According to touring plans this was supposed to be a good day for DHS and an "AVOID" for MK. I guess the crowds at DHS could be because of American Idol opening. 

Good night groupies. Stay warm.


----------



## eliza61

Hey DN,
Thanks for the great pictures and the awesome trip report.  My son Rizzo is an asperger kid so I can relate to the special needs thing.  I think that's why we love the world so much.  Love the shirts.
Neat rain trick, sort of like washing your car.  the minute you wash it, it is certain to rain.  Hope your neice is feeling better.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Wow...I just love that couch!
> 
> If they ever change the decor on that, I'm selling my VWL ownership.  It's the best!!



Granny!  You bad boy 



DaveH said:


> Hi all, DW and I went and saw Avenue Q in DC and then had dinner at a place called Mimi's Cafe.
> 
> We are doing the Western Caribbean cruise on DCL from May 2-9, 2009. We are using points.
> 
> BWVD congrats on the points.
> 
> Good luck to all that are job searching.



Got your cruise on the list  
We have a Mimi's Cafe here, is it any good?



horselover said:


> Happy birthday Cheer4Bison!
> 
> DisneyNutzy - love the pics!  Keep the coming.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes on the bake-off.  If there was some way I could send them over the internet believe me I would!  I could use all the tasters I can get.  My sister & niece came over today to try some of my creations.  3 out of 4 got a big thumbs up so I hope I'm on the right track.
> 
> So did anyone catch the much discussed Princess Bride on Bravo last night?  I was flipping channels & came across it about 10 min. into it.  I was so excited.  Unfortunately I couldn't stay awake.  It's tought to get old!
> 
> Loved Wall-E!  It was the 1st time I had seen it.  Very cute movie.
> 
> Anyone else have kids on vacation this week?      Feb. vacation with not too much planned is always a scary proposition.  The fights have already begun.    This will be me by the end of the week.



Bake-off!  What fun!  And creative.  Let us know what recipe you win with  

No PB for me on Bravo....commercials......


----------



## blossomz

DN: My kids are special needs too!  Woo hoo!   

I even helped write the special needs book Open Mouse with Deb Wills.  I absolutely agree...no place like home!  

I am beginning to think there are fewer and fewer that don't have some kind of special need!  They are the rarity these days! 

LOVE the photos!  I LOVE Crystal Palace!


----------



## DaveH

Muushka said:


> We have a Mimi's Cafe here, is it any good?



The food here is good. It is a little more expensive than say Red Robin and and the like. Join thier club online and at times you get a coupon for stuff. The one we just got was $5 off of a bill of $15 for breakfast. We usually get there for the 2 of us. Their muffins are baked fresh and are hot when they bring them to you. Here is the address www.mimiscafe.com .

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## tea pot

BWV Dreamin said:


> OT, but I forgot to mention I caved in and bought 40 pts. BLT 1 day before the cut-off.... Ok, back to Wilderness Lodge Villas talk!!



  congrats on the points   



DisneyNutzy said:


> After recharging our batteries at the lodge we headed out to MK for our Crystal Palace reservations. My son who is non verbal autistic absolutely loves Pooh and his friends. This meal as always was a huge hit with him. Anyone who has a special needs child or knows someone who does realizes how tough it can be at times. Most of our friends and extended family have come to Disney with us at some point and when they see my son here they all say "Wow, now I can see why you guys come here so much." The kid is beside himself with joy when we get to the airport because he just then realizes where we are going. Here is a pic of the kids with Pooh- L-R My Niece, my son giggling, my daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good night groupies. Stay warm.



What a great picture... I'm just loving your live report thanks  so much for taking the time to share.... But I'm getting Home Sick....I too can relate..My nephew has Downs Syndrome... He is very quiet and keeps to himself.  In Disney he is a different Kid Big Smiles all Day... Happy and Interactive...
What a blessing... Take care and enjoy the Magic


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DN love the pictures!  So glad your son enjoys it down there so much!  That must be a really neat thing to see him there.



eliza61 said:


> Hey DN,
> Thanks for the great pictures and the awesome trip report.  My son Rizzo is an asperger kid so I can relate to the special needs thing.  I think that's why we love the world so much.  Love the shirts.



Eliza your reference to asperger reminded me of a story my DD's violin teacher told her.  She said she was at the grocery store paying for her food.  As the cashier was ringing up the items she would say what every item was.  When she got to the asparagus she called it asperger.  So now of course we think of that every time we see asparagus.  

HL my husband also liked Wall-E.  Good luck on the bake off.  Wish we had something like smell-o-vision!


----------



## horselover

DisneyNutzy said:


> Speaking of the couch, I couldn't find the pillows hidden in there until we folded it up this morning. I called housekeeping for pillows yesterday and said there were none for the pull out. Nobody told me they were hidden in the couch.



I did the same thing when we were there in Jan!      When we checked in the 1st night I called down to HK to ask for pillows.  When we checked back in again I found the pillows tucked into the couch.  Maybe we should add that little tidbit to our tips for VWL newbies!  Oh & your pics are making me home sick!  

My oldest DS also has Aspergers so I know what you mean about Disney being your special place.  He just loves it there which makes us feel at ease, not to mention how great the chefs are to our other DS who has Celiac Disease.  Disney is a special place.   




Muushka said:


> Bake-off!  What fun!  And creative.  Let us know what recipe you win with



Love that positive thinking Muush!


----------



## blossomz

We're rootin' for you horselover!


----------



## Muushka

DaveH said:


> The food here is good. It is a little more expensive than say Red Robin and and the like. Join thier club online and at times you get a coupon for stuff. The one we just got was $5 off of a bill of $15 for breakfast. We usually get there for the 2 of us. Their muffins are baked fresh and are hot when they bring them to you. Here is the address www.mimiscafe.com .
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day.



Thanks, Dave.  The menu looks great, different and tasty.  I will have to give it a try.


----------



## cheer4bison

Thanks Groupies for all the wonderful birthday messages!  Had an excellent birthday.  Spent it with DS, DH, parents and in-laws.  My considerate sister treated me to my very first pedicure at an adorable day spa.  So much fun!

Thanks, DN, for the awesome on-site trip report!  What a special treat to live vicariously through you this week!  I appreciate all your efforts to keep us apprised of the activities at our collective home down south.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

eliza61 said:


> Hey DN,
> Thanks for the great pictures and the awesome trip report.  My son Rizzo is an asperger kid so I can relate to the special needs thing.  I think that's why we love the world so much.  Love the shirts.
> Neat rain trick, sort of like washing your car.  the minute you wash it, it is certain to rain.  Hope your neice is feeling better.  Keep us posted.





blossomz said:


> DN: My kids are special needs too!  Woo hoo!
> 
> I even helped write the special needs book Open Mouse with Deb Wills.  I absolutely agree...no place like home!
> 
> I am beginning to think there are fewer and fewer that don't have some kind of special need!  They are the rarity these days!
> 
> LOVE the photos!  I LOVE Crystal Palace!





tea pot said:


> congrats on the points
> 
> 
> 
> What a great picture... I'm just loving your live report thanks  so much for taking the time to share.... But I'm getting Home Sick....I too can relate..My nephew has Downs Syndrome... He is very quiet and keeps to himself.  In Disney he is a different Kid Big Smiles all Day... Happy and Interactive...
> What a blessing... Take care and enjoy the Magic





horselover said:


> I did the same thing when we were there in Jan!      When we checked in the 1st night I called down to HK to ask for pillows.  When we checked back in again I found the pillows tucked into the couch.  Maybe we should add that little tidbit to our tips for VWL newbies!  Oh & your pics are making me home sick!
> 
> My oldest DS also has Aspergers so I know what you mean about Disney being your special place.  He just loves it there which makes us feel at ease, not to mention how great the chefs are to our other DS who has Celiac Disease.  Disney is a special place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Looks like we can start a special needs groupies sub group.
> 
> Eliza- Shirts were under 5 bucks online at the Disney Outlet. I have Donald T's for the boys and Daisy for the girls ready for our photopass sitting this week.
> 
> Blossomz - I'll have to pick that book up now.
> 
> Be back with Day 3
Click to expand...


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Today was our sleep in day. I had breakfast on the balcony and enjoyed the peace and quiet. We were planning on relaxing by the pool today but it was a little cold in the morning. I knew the girls wanted to get to Downtown Disney at some point so I offered up an audible and they almost knocked me over with a resounding YES! You'd think the excitement of shopping would get them moving a little quicker but that would make you foolish like me. So while I paced the room the girls did whatever it is they do that makes them so late all the time! 
Here are a few random shots of the lodge-





















The girls finally made it down to the lobby. Here are some poor people going home  






I always hate departure day and am very jealous of the people just checking in.

Here is a group shot in front of the lodge while we are waiting for them to bring the car up.






If the economy is in trouble you would never have known it based on the amount of people spending money at Downtown Disney. It was an absolute gorgeous afternoon to walk around. We had lunch at the open stage area and listened to a high school band from Maryland. The World of Disney was giving free pin lanyards with 2 pins to each annual pass holder. They also gave us a certificate for an additional 10% off all purchases made that day. With the 10% AP discount already in hand my wife decided with a total of 20% off all purchases she would need to buy about 300% more stuff then we planned! Those damn "FREE" lanyards and pins cost me a fortune! Disney marketing genius!

We left Downtown much poorer and headed back to DHS. They had EMH and we had reservations at the Brown Derby. We went to the Little Mermaid show then split up. I took my son to Playhouse Disney and the girls went to Indiana Jones show. We had been renting a MacLaren special needs stroller for my son on all our past trips but he has outgrown that and this was our first time renting a wheelchair for him. It pushes much easier except when we enter the DHS. The second we enter the turnstile he uses all his body weight to start jerking the wheelchair towards Playhouse Disney. Fingers are pointing, legs dragging and he will even grab on to an occasional stranger to stop our progress if we dare head anywhere but the courtyard of the Playhouse Disney show. Once we are there he is okay with doing Mermaid or even the animation show first. He realizes we are near his show and will see it soon but we have to go to that area first. The playhouse Disney show was over and Indiana Jones had barely started so I took my son to ride Toy Story mania which is quickly becoming another favorite of his. He just pulls on the string and doesn't really care about hitting anything but he loves the glasses and all the action.

We met the girls at the Brown Derby which was very good. In all the years we had been coming to Disney we never tried the Derby until 3 trips ago. Now we try to eat there every trip. I had the NY Strip. My daughter also ordered it which I knew meant I was getting at least a steak and a half. By the time we left the Brown Derby it was EMH (8-11 tonight.) The girls wanted to ride Toy Story since they didn't get to earlier. Here are a few shots of us waiting to ride.











After Toy Story we split again this time my wife took my son to Muppets 3D while I took the girls to 





While waiting a very long time to see Steven Tyler and not moving much an announcement came over the PA saying the ride was broke and they were closing it. The crowd all headed to the Tower of Terror which now looked like it would be at least an hour wait. Half the crew was cold and tired as it was about 10PM by this point. I had promised my niece I would ride this with her because my daughter who loves most of the thrill rides doesn't want any part of this one. With some dissension among the ranks as to what we should do at this point I struck up a deal with my niece that I would get up early with her tomorrow and be at rope drop so she and I could ride Tower of Terror. She agreed so that ended our night and made everyone happy to return to the lodge. On that note I better get to bed as I have an early wake up call to keep a promise. Here is a pic we took of the new American Idol attraction while roaming the DHS.






Good night groupies. See you tomorrow for day 4.


----------



## jimmytammy

DisneyNutzy

Thanks for letting us live at VWL through your trip.  The pics are great!  

BTW, Ranger Stan will be in on Wed from 7-4.  If you happen to see him, tell him Jimmy, Tammy and the kids say hey 

We have a special needs son, so we can relate.  He has CAPD, Central Auditory Processing Disease.  To look at him, you dont notice.  But to speak, it stands out more.  He processes speech at a much slower pace than most, therefore it takes him longer to answer, and he struggles with trying to communicate.  Since birth he has had developmental issues, muscle mass, physical delays, etc.  Two hernia surgeries, one at 6 weeks old.  His young life has been a struggle.

We realized early on that homeschooling would be our best option as he was constantly battling to keep up in school, and we didnt want him shuffled through the system.

He loves WDW, and still views things through a kids eyes even at 14.  WDW makes things special for all of us, but he lives for that next trip, as if its his 1st visit.

Sorry to keep going on, just wanted to share.  Thanks for sharing you family with us.


----------



## Muushka

As I sit here after reading about the Groupie's special needs kiddos, I feel overwhelmed with emotion.  Thank you all for sharing about your children.  I look forward to the day that I can meet you all.  What a special bunch of people. 

Today I am volunteering with the Special Olympics kiddos at the bowling lanes. I am psyched!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Does WLV have a workout facility? I am assuming its in the lodge building? How big is it?


----------



## tea pot

BWV Dreamin said:


> Does WLV have a workout facility? I am assuming its in the lodge building? How big is it?















Yes It Does.....
I'm pretty sure it's in the Villas....


----------



## BWV Dreamin

tea pot said:


> Yes It Does.....
> I'm pretty sure it's in the Villas....


Thanks!!! I sure hope its in the villas!!!! My DH works out every morning....I promised to join him this trip!


----------



## Muushka

Yuppers, it is in the Villas.

I had a great time this morning bowling with the Special Olympics.  They (and we, the volunteers) had such a fun time.  What a great group of kiddos.  Muushkas!  (my term of endearment for good kids!)


----------



## twokats

I can totally relate also.  Both my kids are in their 20's, but with their special needs they still live at home and WDW is their absolute favorite place.  DD is cerebral palsy (no speech and some fine motor difficulty) and DS is spina bifida.  

A week after our 2007 trip DS went into the hospital with a shunt malfunction.  He was in the hospital for 22 days and underwent 7 surgeries on his brain.  Luckily, he had no problems while we were in WDW.  We were able to enjoy all our vacation, it was just really touch and go after we got home.

As I have said before, the trip in May will be our first totally without kids.  DD has been with us every time we have been.  DS has been on all but 2.
It is always a joy to see things through those special eyes!!! 

DN Have an awesome trip.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Loving the live updates! Keep 'em coming.

Muushka - I don't think I ever gave you the date. I just rambled about the fact that I was taking my first cruise and quite jittery about it. The Mystery Cruise is June 25-28 on the Disney Wonder.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> As I sit here after reading about the Groupie's special needs kiddos, I feel overwhelmed with emotion.  Thank you all for sharing about your children.  I look forward to the day that I can meet you all.  What a special bunch of people.
> 
> Today I am volunteering with the Special Olympics kiddos at the bowling lanes. I am psyched!



I so agree with you Muushka.  My brother didn't have any of those types of special needs but he did have a brain tumor which left him really dependant on my Mom.  Having seen what she went through I sure appreciate and admire all of our groupie with special needs kids.  This is for you.   
And here is one for you Muushka for your work with the Special Olympics.   

I am so glad to be a part of this thread.  You are all awesome!!!!!


----------



## blossomz

OMG!  I cannot believe how much more we all have in common!   Seriously...the Open House book is a life saver with GREAT info! 

Disneynutzy...thanks so much for the great trip reports!!  I feel like we are there with you!


----------



## tea pot

twokats said:


> I can totally relate also.  Both my kids are in their 20's, but with their special needs they still live at home and WDW is their absolute favorite place.  DD is cerebral palsy (no speech and some fine motor difficulty) and DS is spina bifida.
> 
> A week after our 2007 trip DS went into the hospital with a shunt malfunction.  He was in the hospital for 22 days and underwent 7 surgeries on his brain.  Luckily, he had no problems while we were in WDW.  We were able to enjoy all our vacation, it was just really touch and go after we got home.
> 
> As I have said before, the trip in May will be our first totally without kids.  DD has been with us every time we have been.  DS has been on all but 2.
> It is always a joy to see things through those special eyes!!!
> 
> DN Have an awesome trip.



*Oh twokats.....prayers and hugs to you and all the other special groupie families..  I wish you a truly Magical Trip in May  
What a kind and wonderful group of people you all are... I'm proud to be a part of this thread and I agree with Muushka..I can't wait to meet you guys.. *


----------



## Muushka

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Loving the live updates! Keep 'em coming.
> 
> Muushka - I don't think I ever gave you the date. I just rambled about the fact that I was taking my first cruise and quite jittery about it. The Mystery Cruise is June 25-28 on the Disney Wonder.


Good deal!  Mystery cruise will be corrected. 



Disney loving Iowan said:


> I so agree with you Muushka.  My brother didn't have any of those types of special needs but he did have a brain tumor which left him really dependant on my Mom.  Having seen what she went through I sure appreciate and admire all of our groupie with special needs kids.  This is for you.
> And here is one for you Muushka for your work with the Special Olympics.
> 
> I am so glad to be a part of this thread.  You are all awesome!!!!!


 



blossomz said:


> OMG!  I cannot believe how much more we all have in common!   Seriously...the Open House book is a life saver with GREAT info!
> 
> Disneynutzy...thanks so much for the great trip reports!!  I feel like we are there with you!



What is the Open House Book?

Groupies Rock


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Muushka - The fact that you take the time to work with the Special Olympics shows what a truley special person you are!

JT & Groupies w/ Spec. Needs kids- Amazing that so many of us ended up on this one thread and have so much in common with our children and family members.

JT - I have been on the lookout for Ranger Stan. I have never met him but will make it a point to seek him out tomorrow. We will be doing a photo sitting all over the lodge for our photo pass at 10:30. I will see if we can get him to sit in on a few shots with us. 

I am waiting for the pics from today to upload and I will post an update. Teapot - I was going to post almost identical pictures of Sturday Branches and the light. Thanks. You saved me some upload time..lol.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies,

I left off last night with a promise to my niece to get up early and take her to DHS solely to ride Tower of Terror. The promise was kept! The only issue was I am used to allotting so much extra time to get somewhere with my family we were walking out the door of the Lodge at 7:40 for the 9AM rope drop. Apparently my niece shares no blame with my perpetually late ladies.
Here was our mission:





MISSION COMPLETE. We conquered TT and scooted out of the park before most had made it in. We returned to the Lodge to find everyone else had a nice morning of sleeping in and lounging around. By the time my tardy twins (wife & daughter) got ready we were taking the boat over to the Magic Kingdom around noon. The MK was very crowded but we had a relaxed touring plan so we were not worried. We did some photo pass pics on Main St. (By the way one of the Disney job cuts must have been photo pass photogs. They only seem to be on the main entrance into each park. Tough to find them anywhere else and since we have a pre-paid photo CD we are looking.) We let the teenagers get FP for Splash and Big Thunder while my wife and I took my son on Snow White & Pooh. We all met up in Tomorrow Land for Buzz, Stitch and Laugh Club. For those of you that have been there my daughter loves this show and is hoping I will get picked as "THAT GUY". I keep telling her if it happens she will run out of the theater because I will be the "THAT GUY" they never forget just to embarrass her..lol.

We split up again but this time I went with the teenagers for Splash and Big Thunder. My wife took my son to Small World (better her then me) & Peter Pan. We met at Mickeys Philharmagic for one more show then headed for the gate. We had reservations at Garden Grill for 7 and it was getting close to 6. 

We hit both monorails right on time and were at the podium by 6:30. We let the teenagers head over to Test Track while we waited to be seated. My son usually loves this restaurant and the character interaction but when we were called to be seated he didn't want to go in. He started pulling away and we couldn't figure out why. This is why I have always rented him a stroller/wheelchair. When he is uncomfortable about something and pulling away we can usually make him feel better about it by sitting in his chair and moving him that way. So we wheeled him in his chair to the booth and he sat without a problem. Something comforting and safe about the chair. Once we were all seated we realized our booth was close to the main entrance at that point and he could see the place slowly spinning so that was what was upsetting him. Once we passed the main entrance he was fine. Dinner was good and our waiter was exceptional. Every time somebody was thinking they needed something he was already on the way with it. Here is a picture of our group with the Main Man:






The plan was to stay for Illuminations but everyone said they were tired and I did promise a relaxing trip so I had to relent and we got back to the lodge by 9:15. Asked if anyone wanted to go to the beach for the Water Pageant but they were all half asleep. Here are some shots of the lodge I took while waiting for the Tardy Twins to get ready today:



















































Teapot- How familiar do these pics look? lol










That's it for day 4. Tomorrow the plan is to relax in the morning. We have a 10:30 photo sitting at the Lodge. After the photo shoot we were finally going to use the pool. It is supposed to be 77 degrees tomorrow which will be the warmest day while we are here. Tomorrow night is EMH at AK. We have reservations at Jiko at 8 but I am not sure we will make that. I'll be back with day 5 tomorrow night.


----------



## Inkmahm

DisneyNutzy said:


> Tomorrow night is EMH at AK. We have reservations at Jiko at 8 but I am not sure we will make that. I'll be back with day 5 tomorrow night.



Great pictures!  We'll be there in about 4 weeks... looking forward to getting out of the cold and into the warmth.  Winter has been LONG.

Jiko is our favorite restaurant on property-hope you make it there and enjoy!


----------



## MaryJ

DisneyNutzy said:


> Tomorrow night is EMH at AK. We have reservations at Jiko at 8 but I am not sure we will make that. I'll be back with day 5 tomorrow night.



*DisneyNutzy*--- In case you're not all ready out the door, when you go to AK tonight, be sure to ride EE after dark!  DD and I did this in September and it was so much better!  We actually went into the park just for that alone.  We had eaten dinner at the Wave earlier and drove directly to AK from the Contemporary.  When we walked thru the turnstile, the CM said "You know the park closes in 15 minutes, right?"  We said that we did and made a beeline for EE.  We walked right onto the ride and were going to ride it a second time, but by the time we got off they had shut it down for the night.  It still ranks up there with one of our best all-time Disney experiences!


----------



## eliza61

Here's a couple of disney games (courtesy of WDW trivia calendar) to break the winter doldrums:

1) Can you Name?
     Each of the four WDW theme parks now has at least one 3-D film.  Can you name them?

2)  Word Scrambler:  Unscramble the letters below to find a popular WDW location.

lnnesypiao
remornptcoya
uoyrepcptn
rirsvroloraenieedtsp
kdsteewoly
ublcbheac
eomtrvrlialass


----------



## tea pot

DisneyNutzy....just Loving your Trip Report...can't wait for day 5  and gald to have helped you out.. (Sturdy Branches)
Take Care you Guys....Enjoy the Magic


----------



## horselover

DisneyNutzy said:


> Muushka - The fact that you take the time to work with the Special Olympics shows what a truley special person you are!
> 
> JT & Groupies w/ Spec. Needs kids- Amazing that so many of us ended up on this one thread and have so much in common with our children and family members.




Wow the ties that bind us together!  I knew there was a reason I was drawn to this thread, but I had no idea how much we had in common besides our love the Lodge.  I thought you were all a great bunch of peeps before & now even more so.  I can't wait to meet some of you in May & more of you in Dec.!

Muushka - what DN said goes double for me!    

DN I think great minds must think alike because you've taken some of the exact same pics I took in Jan.       We won't mention that we also did the exact same thing with the sofa bed & the pillows.


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Here's a couple of disney games (courtesy of WDW trivia calendar) to break the winter doldrums:
> 
> 1) Can you Name?
> Each of the four WDW theme parks now has at least one 3-D film.  Can you name them?
> *MK Mickey's Philharmagic
> Epcot Honey I shrunk something, Soarin, body wars
> MGM Muppet's 3D, Star Tours
> Animal Kingdom It's tough to be a bug*
> 
> 2)  Word Scrambler:  Unscramble the letters below to find a popular WDW location.
> 
> lnnesypiao
> remornptcoya
> uoyrepcptn
> rirsvroloraenieedtsp
> kdsteewoly
> ublcbheac
> eomtrvrlialass



I hate scrabble!  My 90 year old granny in law beats me!!! 

DN, thanks for the reports!  Keep having fun for us.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies - Great day at the Lodge. We finished our Lodge Photopass Shoot. Ranger Stan was in and we sent regards from JT and the rest of the groupies.






They are refinishing the floors in the Villa lobby so we didn't take any photo's in there for our photopass. I'll update tonight.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

MaryJ said:


> *DisneyNutzy*--- In case you're not all ready out the door, when you go to AK tonight, be sure to ride EE after dark!  DD and I did this in September and it was so much better!  We actually went into the park just for that alone.  We had eaten dinner at the Wave earlier and drove directly to AK from the Contemporary.  When we walked thru the turnstile, the CM said "You know the park closes in 15 minutes, right?"  We said that we did and made a beeline for EE.  We walked right onto the ride and were going to ride it a second time, but by the time we got off they had shut it down for the night.  It still ranks up there with one of our best all-time Disney experiences!



Thanks Mary. My wife and I have done EE after dark on a solo trip for my 40th Birthday a few years ago. You are right, it is a completely different experience and one of the reasons we are doing EMH tonight.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DN great picture of you and Ranger Stan!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*DN* - Awww LOVE the picture with Ranger Stan.  Great t-shirts! Really makes a nice picture. Great pictures of VWL.  Enjoy the rest of your trip!

*Eliza* - Always enjoy the trivia! Do know the 3D movies, but the brain just doesn't work quickly to unscramble.  

*MaryJ* - Thanks for the EE night tip. I don't think my boys have ever done that and would love it!

*Muushka* - Thanks for keeping the trip list!


----------



## blossomz

OK Eliza..I've got on my thinking cap!

lnnesypiao    Polynesian?


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies,

Sorry I can't give a live update on day 5 tonight. I had a work issue that came up that has had me on the computer most of the night and into the morning. We did have a great day with the Lodge photoshoot. I will have lots of pics around the lodge to post. We closed AK and everyone got to ride EE in the dark at least twice 

Thanks Mary.

I will update tomorrow night.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for saying hi to Stan from all of us.  Great Picture!!

Keep on having fun!!


----------



## jimmytammy

I think I got one

ublcbheach

Beachclub


----------



## Muushka

Bummer about the work at WDW DN.  Wah.  But 2 times on EE at night, well, I guess you are a lucky guy!


----------



## MaryJ

I understand how work can happen, even on vacation.  DH has his own business, so he has to keep in touch even while we're gone.  However, when we were on DCL last summer, he forgot that his Blackberry was in the pocket of his swim trunks when he went into the ocean the second day of the cruise!  The salt water fried that baby!  That meant the only way he could keep in touch with work was via email, and with what DCL charges for internet, he did it as little as possible!  

Glad you enjoyed EE at night!


----------



## tea pot

*DisneyNutzy * take it easy.... so sorry you had to work.   
Love the picture with Ranger Stan...great shirts...:
Thanks again for sharing your vacation with us. 

*Muushka*... Can you add us to the vacation list Nov 6-8 SSR THV...... Can't wait to try them out
and can you edit our Dec trip 5-11  so sorry we can't stay till the 12th
Thanks a bunch...


----------



## horselover

tea pot said:


> Can you add us to the vacation list Nov 6-8 SSR THV...... Can't wait to try them out and can you edit our Dec trip 5-11  so sorry we can't stay till the 12th
> Thanks a bunch...



Can't wait to hear how you like THV.  I don't expect we'll ever stay there because we just don't need that much space for the 4 of us, but I love the look of them.  

At least you'll still be able to participate in the Dec. groupie meet even if it is a shorter trip!


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> *DisneyNutzy * take it easy.... so sorry you had to work.
> Love the picture with Ranger Stan...great shirts...:
> Thanks again for sharing your vacation with us.
> 
> *Muushka*... Can you add us to the vacation list Nov 6-8 SSR THV...... Can't wait to try them out
> and can you edit our Dec trip 5-11  so sorry we can't stay till the 12th
> Thanks a bunch...


   Gotcha.  That will probably be our dates also.  Oh what fun we will have!


----------



## 50 years Too!

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hey Groupies - Great day at the Lodge. We finished our Lodge Photopass Shoot. Ranger Stan was in and we sent regards from JT and the rest of the groupies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are refinishing the floors in the Villa lobby so we didn't take any photo's in there for our photopass. I'll update tonight.



Just wanted to say how much I am enjoying your trip report and all the pictures.
Good job DisneyNutzy!
*
Deb*


----------



## blossomz

Tea Pot!  Can't wait to try the Tree Houses!

Eliza...remornptcoya    Contemporary!!


----------



## tea pot

*horselover and blossomz * Thanks... I'll take plenty of pics. We are looking forward to the trip my niece is getting married on Thursday Nov 5 th in Lake Mary Fl (the town not the Lake) they live in Apopka..which is about 45 min north of Orlando....so we plan on a post Wedding Family Weekend. Why go home early???... the three bed rooms will work out great for us.. with 3 adult DDs and maybe the  DBF.. we will need the extra privacy.  But I think I'm really going to enjoy the deck... I'm one of those up early before everyone else kinda person and I like to sit and watch the world, nature or people go by... I managed to get reservations in the first hour that they opened (God Bless redial ) so I requested to be close to the river/waterway so we'll see. 

*Muushka* thanks for updating our Dec. trip and Yes Yes are We going to have fun..   I'm starting to prep DH to get ready to meet new people.. new to him anyway.   Can you check the list for the Nov 6-8th SSR THV I couldn't find it... or maybe I need another cup of tea... Thanks again Momma Moose for taking good care of us Grooupies


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> *horselover and blossomz * Thanks... I'll take plenty of pics. We are looking forward to the trip my niece is getting married on Thursday Nov 5 th in Lake Mary Fl (the town not the Lake) they live in Apopka..which is about 45 min north of Orlando....so we plan on a post Wedding Family Weekend. Why go home early???... the three bed rooms will work out great for us.. with 3 adult DDs and maybe the  DBF.. we will need the extra privacy.  But I think I'm really going to enjoy the deck... I'm one of those up early before everyone else kinda person and I like to sit and watch the world, nature or people go by... I managed to get reservations in the first hour that they opened (God Bless redial ) so I requested to be close to the river/waterway so we'll see.
> 
> *Muushka* thanks for updating our Dec. trip and Yes Yes are We going to have fun..   I'm starting to prep DH to get ready to meet new people.. new to him anyway.   Can you check the list for the Nov 6-8th SSR THV I couldn't find it... or maybe I need another cup of tea... Thanks again Momma Moose for taking good care of us Grooupies



I'm sorry I missed that, but it is all fixed.  I can't wait to hear how you like it there.  As a lover of Dixie Landings, boating by the THV is something I love to do.  I can't get Mr Muush on that boat much now, sadly.

We have a good friend who used to live in Lake Mary.  Fond memories of that place!

If your Mr Tea Pot is like my Mr Muush, they will probably get along great together.


----------



## Granny

Muush...we changed our summer vacation to drop the first night...so we are now July 12-19 at VWL.  

Eliza...I used to be pretty good at jumble words but my brain isn't functioning on your scrambled words.  Ah, old age.  I guess it beats the alternative.


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Muush...we changed our summer vacation to drop the first night...so we are now July 12-19 at VWL.
> 
> Eliza...I used to be pretty good at jumble words but my brain isn't functioning on your scrambled words.  Ah, old age.  I guess it beats the alternative.



Hi Granny   Long time no hear.  You doing OK?


----------



## mickeymorse

Hi All. Been working the dreaded graveyard shift this week. I haven't had to since Oct. I hate it.  Talk about throwing your body for a loop. I need to go back and read the thread

Eliza....rirsvroloraenieedtsp=Port Orleans Riverside?


----------



## mickeymorse

Hey Muush. I don't know if you are keeping track of next years trips but I have a short 4 niter for marathon weekend booked for the Mrs and I ( No kids ) Jan 8th to the 12th VWL. I might even get some pics without the clutter.


----------



## blossomz

Hey Granny!  Glad you're back!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Hi Granny   Long time no hear.  You doing OK?





blossomz said:


> Hey Granny!  Glad you're back!




Very sweet of both of you to offer such kind words in my direction.  Things are okay, though as I thought work is getting in the way of my DIS time these days.  

I do find myself looking forward, as always, to our next trip to VWL in July.  More so than most years, I'm cherishing the thought of escapism on vacation...and we all know that there is no better place on earth for that than our beloved Lodge.   

So many great pictures and comments.  What a great bunch of Groupies you all are!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies,
I am back in NY and in the COLD. I will get our last 2 days posted with a bunch of pictures from all over the lodge by the Disney photographer at some point this weekend. Didn't get much sleep our last 2 nights so I am going to catch up on that now.

I did get a much better chance to chat with Ranger Stan this morning while waiting for Magical Express. He is a really nice man. He did mention he would like to continue working through September. After a few minutes I had to give him my card and offer a tour if he is ever in the city.

Here are a couple of the Photog. shots-











For those who mentioned the shirts I actually screwed this up. I had ordered the girls pink Daisy shirts to go with the Donald shirts. I never looked at the sizes when the shirts arrived. They sent the Daisy shirts in child size..lol. I had to wash & dry the eyeore shirts real quick.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi all....checking in.....I'm sorry I've been "mia".  Got back from our WDW trip on Feb 11 and it was right into work.......I'm also having a few tests and certifications to study for.   No excuse for not checking in.  Now I'm trying to catch up.   

DisneyNutzy....love your pics.   Eliza....gotta work on those word scrambles....

Also, someone (blossomz and teapot) mentioned the THV.  Did anyone see the short video I shot and posted on the THV thread ?  They have a model set up (looks like a really cool doll house).  I'll share it with you all and forgive the poor quality.  It was hard to get in there to tape it as several people were crowded around it.  

We did the tour on Feb 5 :


----------



## Muushka

Welcome back Maria!  And that is a very cool video, you are so techie!  Love it.  The THV look like they will be so nice.

Granny, you sound like you could get away right now.  I hope these months fly by for you. And that your job allows a little more of the much deserved 'Groupie time'. 

DN..love love love that picture of you all on the bridge.  What a great looking family you have.  Bummer about the Daisy t shirts, but it looks like you turned those lemons into lemonade!  Welcome home and thank you so much for sharing your vacation with all of us.

Can I ask, how much did the photographer end up costing?
They chose some great settings for pictures.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Muushka said:


> Welcome back Maria!  And that is a very cool video, you are so techie!  Love it.  The THV look like they will be so nice.
> 
> Granny, you sound like you could get away right now.  I hope these months fly by for you. And that your job allows a little more of the much deserved 'Groupie time'.
> 
> DN..love love love that picture of you all on the bridge.  What a great looking family you have.  Bummer about the Daisy t shirts, but it looks like you turned those lemons into lemonade!  Welcome home and thank you so much for sharing your vacation with all of us.
> 
> Can I ask, how much did the photographer end up costing?
> They chose some great settings for pictures.



Hi Muushka,

We did a photopass share so that only cost about 20 bucks. They are very easy to find on the budget board. Some people don't like them but we have had only good experience with them. It really depends on the leader of the group. Once our leader pre purchased the photopass cd with the money the group sent him we all were given a copy of the order # and receipt. That is all you need to make the reservation. I was told when I called there was a $70 sitting fee. When we arrived they told us our cd was ordered before the price increase so we only paid $25. So for $45 bucks we were able to get CD with every picture we took in the park with photopass and about 150 the WL photog took.


----------



## horselover

Welcome back DN, Maria, & Granny!

DN - really enjoyed your live trip reports & the pics were fantastic.  The pics made me homesick & now I'm wishing I was going to be back at the Lodge in May instead of BWV!   You have a beautiful family.   Can't wait to see the rest of your pics!

Hope everyone has a great weekend.   School vacation is almost over!     Love my kiddos, but Feb. vacation in N.E. with nothing to do is a killer!


----------



## loribell

Just wanted to drop in and say hi and let you all know that I did not drop off the face of the earth. (Just in case anyone actually realized I was absent) I started back to school in Jan. and jumped in with both feet well on my way to an RN degree. I am taking 17 hrs this semester and it has been a tough adjustment. 

On top of that my dad booked us on a cruise. Now he couldn't book it for spring break, he booked it for March 1 - 8th. We will be leaving next saturday to drive to Galveston. So of course I have been trying like crazy to get ahead. I think I will be sleeping through the cruise!  

Anyway I hope you are all doing well. Miss ya!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*Maria* - Welcome back and hope things settle down a little for you and your tests/certifications all go smoothly.

*Granny* - I'm ready for my escape and it will be my first time at VWL so I'll try to get some good pictures for y'all to hold you over until your escape. 

*horselover* - I bet you have cabin fever after a week of kids home in the cold.

*MM* - graveyard shift  I don't think I would survive.

*DN* - love the photos on the bridge and by the waterfall.  I did the same thing with the Disney shirts at Christmas. When they arrived for my little nephews they were all adult sizes.  I have adult sons who can wear them so it was ok but I think they aren't very clear on their site (assuming you got them from disneyshopping.com). I think the Eeyore shirts look cute though. Glad you had them as extras and that you made the best of it. Thanks again for the live reports & you do have a beautiful family!

*loribell* -  good to "see" you and hope you get to relax on your cruise.  Sounds like your 2009 has been crazy!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Dory !!!  LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your pic !   Lifted my spirits on this cold winter day !   


Thanks for all the "welcome backs" guys.   My next trip is in early May to VB and VWL !!!!  Can't wait !




> (Just in case anyone actually realized I was absent) I started back to school in Jan. and jumped in with both feet well on my way to an RN degree. I am taking 17 hrs this semester and it has been a tough adjustment.



Loribell......best of luck in your studies.  Nursing is a very intense major to be carrying 17 credits.  I give you credit.  The college I went to, actually wanted all applicants to complete all electives and science courses before jumping into the clinical lectures and labs etc.  You will feel like it's all just so overwhelming because they throw so much at you.  I was glad I had taken all the Anatomy&Physiology, Microbio, Pharmacology etc courses before I entered the clinical.  You'll have moments where you feel you can't do it....but you will survive !  Hang in there Lori !  And have a great time on that cruise !!!

Maria


----------



## blossomz

Loribell..we have missed seeing you around these parts!  I am taking an online grad course myself...and between work and class and keeping up in general..it does get tough!  Sounds like you will have a great respite though in March!

Dory!  Thanks for that great photo/postcard from home!!


----------



## Muushka

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hi Muushka,
> 
> We did a photopass share so that only cost about 20 bucks. They are very easy to find on the budget board. Some people don't like them but we have had only good experience with them. It really depends on the leader of the group. Once our leader pre purchased the photopass cd with the money the group sent him we all were given a copy of the order # and receipt. That is all you need to make the reservation. I was told when I called there was a $70 sitting fee. When we arrived they told us our cd was ordered before the price increase so we only paid $25. So for $45 bucks we were able to get CD with every picture we took in the park with photopass and about 150 the WL photog took.



Wow, thanks for the explaination.  Kind of on the fence about it if we ever get the other side of the Fam all together.  Those were some great shots. 



loribell said:


> Just wanted to drop in and say hi and let you all know that I did not drop off the face of the earth. (Just in case anyone actually realized I was absent) I started back to school in Jan. and jumped in with both feet well on my way to an RN degree. I am taking 17 hrs this semester and it has been a tough adjustment.
> 
> On top of that my dad booked us on a cruise. Now he couldn't book it for spring break, he booked it for March 1 - 8th. We will be leaving next saturday to drive to Galveston. So of course I have been trying like crazy to get ahead. I think I will be sleeping through the cruise!
> 
> Anyway I hope you are all doing well. Miss ya!



loribell!  Long time no see, but I see you have been a busy girl, so no written excuse will be necessary.   Good for you and your studies.  You go girl!

So, tell us about your cruise!  Ship, length that sort of thing.  We love to cruise!  And we will be going to your USF stomping grounds in 2 months!


----------



## loribell

Thanks everyone. 

First the 17 hours is the last of my electives,(my previous college pursuits were in business admin) the actual nursing classes will start this fall. I am ready for something new so no matter how hard it gets I am sticking with it.

The cruise will be my mom & dad in one room and my sister & I in another. Our husbands & kids don't get to go.  We are cruising out of Galveston, TX on the Conquest for a 7 night cruise. It is my first ever! We are stopping in Montego Bay, which I have heard is terrible, Grand Cayman & Cozumel. We will be doing a dolphin swim, snorkeling in what they called a barrier reef and a catamaran sailing trip to sight see. I am planning on having a great time and will be sure to stop by and tell you guys all about it afterwards.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Grand Cayman & Cozumel. We will be doing a dolphin swim, snorkeling in what they called a barrier reef and a catamaran sailing trip to sight see. I am planning on having a great time and will be sure to stop by and tell you guys all about it afterwards.
> __________________



Sounds so fun Lori !
Is the barrier reef in Grand Caymen ?   If so, I know where that is.  I was on a boat heading out there too on a disney cruise but the water was too choppy so they wouldn't let us snorkel there for fear of being slammed into the coral.   We did snorkel very close to there and saw some cool things including a moray eel !   

And  on the fact that those 17 credits do not include the core nursing/clinical courses.   You're doing it the right way  

Maria


----------



## Muushka

That sounds like a wonderful cruise. Loribell.  Have a great time and we can't wait to hear all about it.

Say, can we add you to our birthday list??


----------



## blossomz

Hello all!  I received info about the preregistration for Magic Meets that will be in Camp Hill, PA in August.  Anyone here planning on attending?  I'm hoping to be there!  It's a really fun event.


----------



## Oshawa

Hi All!!  

I had a lot of catching up to do.  I was away on a conference with no access to a computer.  I was having withdrawls!!  

I love all your pictures DisneyNutzy.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

If you haven't seen this yet it is really fun!

http://www.sun7news.com/spread.php

Put yourself at the top.  On the next line you can put you again or the person you want it made for.


----------



## Oshawa

Disney loving Iowan said:


> If you haven't seen this yet it is really fun!
> 
> http://www.sun7news.com/spread.php
> 
> Put yourself at the top.  On the next line you can put you again or the person you want it made for.




I just tried it!!  That is so cool.  My kids freaked!! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Muushka

A dear Groupie, who shall remain nameless, sent this to me.  I didn't realize she had my name (from my email!) and I didn't recognize her email address.  Freaked me out!!  Then I put 2 and 2 together and had a good laugh.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies,

We are definitely suffering from the Post Lodge Blues. Here is the rest of our trip:

Day 5-
We relaxed in the morning and had breakfast in the Villa. I realized very early in the morning the Daisy Duck shirts I had purchased online from Disney were the wrong size. I had to scramble and wash/dry the eyeore shirts for our 10:30 photopass shoot. We met our photographer Alex at the photopass desk in the lodge. Alex was very nice and very patient trying to get good shots of my son who won't always cooperate with taking his picture. Here are a bunch of shots from our photopass:























































Right before we took this picture Alex the photog. pointed out a huge snake crawling in the brush. The girls were very anxious to get this picture and get out of there..lol 











After we left Alex we went to AK for EMH. We did the Safari, Primevil Whirl, Tricertops (sp?), Lion King Show and Everest twice. Riding Everest after dark was a blast. We ended up in Pizzafari instead of Jiko!! Terrible deal but the kids wanted to close the park. My wife took my son back to the lodge while I let the teenagers ride Everest again. We took the bus back. That was something new we tried this trip. We never rode the bus but it wasn't a bad experience at all. Only one full day left


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Day 6

The girls convinced my wife to get up early for MK early EMH so they could ride Space Mountain one more time. I kept the little guy occupied in the room while they blasted off. We saw this guy roaming around the woods while we were sitting on the balcony




He blends in but if you look carefully you can see him.

When the girls returned we headed out for Epcot. In England we ran into
Alice




Mary




and my boys favorites




If you look closely in the characters hands they each have a little figure of themselves my son gave them. He had a real good interaction here as the characters loved this and danced and hopped around with him.

After we left England it really started to downpour. Putting on all the rain gear didn't work this time. My wife and I had plans to go out that night with some friends so we decided to go back to the lodge and get some packing done. We had a sitter from Kids Night Out coming at 6. We requested the same sitter we had used on a previous trip and were able to get her. She is great with the kids and especially my son. If any of you special needs parents want a night out I would highly recommend her. Anyone interested can PM me for her name.

Our night out was great! Perfect way to spend our last night. We had dinner at Spoodles which was very good. After dinner a few beers at the ESPN zone and before we knew it was time to go.

Next morning was off to the airport! Our first trip home was great. We are very happy with our decision to purchase at VWL.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for sharing those great pics!  Also, thanks for letting us be a part of your trip.  And I am so glad you like VWL.  Some of us here are partial to it as well  But dont let the cat out of the bag, lest others may catch on


----------



## eliza61

*DN,*
Thank you so much for sharing your vacation with us.  The pictures were absolutely beautiful.  Are all of them from your photopass purchase.  I'm thinking of using that this trip.

*Oshawa & Loribell*
welcome back.  Hang in there Loribell with your classes.  I remember those days well.

*Granny*
Glad to see ya, don't burn out before you go on vacation. 
Happy Monday Gang.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Good Monday Morning Groupies!* 

Have enjoyed reading the events of the past week from all of you. *DisneyNutzy*, I've thoroughly enjoyed your daily travel diary of your trip. In all of our cold and snow, it was a pleasure to see the beautiful surroundings and tranquility of the lodge. It's always sad  to return to the real world and leave the Mouse behind. Now you can start planning that next trip!

*Maria* and *Loribell*, nice to have you back!

And *Dory*, you have some of the best graphics/pics! What a great pick-me-up on a cold Winter day!

Enjoy your day and have a good week!
Di


----------



## cheer4bison

blossomz said:


> Hello all!  I received info about the preregistration for Magic Meets that will be in Camp Hill, PA in August.  Anyone here planning on attending?  I'm hoping to be there!  It's a really fun event.



Hi Blossomz!

I was thinking about checking out Magic Meets this summer, as it is not too far from my parents' home.  Could you share with us where we can find more info about pre-registration?

Also, DisneyNutzy, thank you SOOOO much for sharing your beautiful family photos at the lodge.  What wonderful keepsakes!  We really appreciate all the time and effort you put into sharing your adventure with us.  I know how hard it can be to muster the strength to log-on and share details after an exhausting (but nonetheless wonderful) day in the parks.  Thanks for keeping the groupies in mind and sharing your lovely vacation stories. So, when are you heading back again?  We want to read more trip reports!


----------



## tea pot

*Happy Monday Groupies*  
 Just finished catching up 
Granny....glad to hear from you..
MickeyMorse....11-7  
Maria thanks so much for the video.. I did see it on the THV thread..great doll house view.. Good luck with the Certifications  
Loribell... good luck with school you won't regret it .... I finished my BSN when 2 of my 3 DD were in college ... It was fun with 3 of us in school.. Hang in there and just take it one step at a time.... 
Dory Love the Saturday Post Card.... I needed That...
DLI  Thanks a big a bunch for the sun7news connect.. I had so much fun... Oh if it could only be true


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Morning groupies.  Hope everyone had a good weekend!

DN - Thank you for the TR and pictures.  When we went down last summer they weren't doing the photopass pics at the lodge yet.  I love the ones we had taken at the GF but sure would like to have some from WL too!  They turned out really nice.  Glad you had a good trip.

TP - I know how you feel about seeing that video.  Wouldn't that be cool?  It is hard to believe I was just there a few weeks ago.  Sometimes I have to ask myself if I was really just there?  Wish I would have known about this video before our trip.  That would have been a great thing to make for my DD when we told her about the trip.


----------



## tea pot

DisneyNutzy said:


> Day 6
> 
> The girls convinced my wife to get up early for MK early EMH so they could ride Space Mountain one more time. I kept the little guy occupied in the room while they blasted off. We saw this guy roaming around the woods while we were sitting on the balcony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He blends in but if you look carefully you can see him.
> 
> When the girls returned we headed out for Epcot. In England we ran into
> Alice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my boys favorites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look closely in the characters hands they each have a little figure of themselves my son gave them. He had a real good interaction here as the characters loved this and danced and hopped around with him.
> 
> After we left England it really started to downpour. Putting on all the rain gear didn't work this time. My wife and I had plans to go out that night with some friends so we decided to go back to the lodge and get some packing done. We had a sitter from Kids Night Out coming at 6. We requested the same sitter we had used on a previous trip and were able to get her. She is great with the kids and especially my son. If any of you special needs parents want a night out I would highly recommend her. Anyone interested can PM me for her name.
> 
> Our night out was great! Perfect way to spend our last night. We had dinner at Spoodles which was very good. After dinner a few beers at the ESPN zone and before we knew it was time to go.
> 
> Next morning was off to the airport! Our first trip home was great. We are very happy with our decision to purchase at VWL.



*DisneyNutzy*  I can't thank you enough for sharing your first trip home with us..LOve LOve LOve the pictures...and I'm so glad that you and your wife had one special night out..   



cheer4bison said:


> Hi Blossomz!
> Also, DisneyNutzy, thank you SOOOO much for sharing your beautiful family photos at the lodge.  What wonderful keepsakes!  We really appreciate all the time and effort you put into sharing your adventure with us.  I know how hard it can be to muster the strength to log-on and share details after an exhausting (but nonetheless wonderful) day in the parks.  Thanks for keeping the groupies in mind and sharing your lovely vacation stories. So, when are you heading back again?  We want to read more trip reports!



I'm sure we all agree with cheer4bison.. so when is your next trip.????


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> A dear Groupie, who shall remain nameless, sent this to me.  I didn't realize she had my name (from my email!) and I didn't recognize her email address.  Freaked me out!!  Then I put 2 and 2 together and had a good laugh.



*Gee Muushka *- wonder who that was? 

Good morning Groupies!

Yes - we are still hanging around - and been just logging in here and there when we've had a minute.  My Mom is keeping us running these days (and we thought it would be easier with her in assisted care!  - NOT!).

*DLI and horselover* - sorry about your forced job searches - right there with you - and have been since last August.  I'll admit to not being too diligent through the end of 2008 - but have really been applying hard since 1/1 - had some successes - but nothing concrete yet. We should start a "sub" Groupies support group - "Groupies in search of employment!".  Thought about heading to WDW - then heard they were laying off! 

*DizneyNutzy *- we have been living vicariously through your trip report and loving the pics.  Wish we could magically transport ourselves there right now!

Have a great new week!

Leslie


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies,

Reality has really set in as I am back at work typing from my desk. Thanks for all the kind words about the pictures and trip report. It was a pleasure to share them and give back to a group I have learned so much from about our favorite place.

Our next trip is 10 months away!  12/20 -12/23 at the VWL 12/23 - 12/30 in a Vacation Home with my extended family. We were spoiled the past 10 months and managed to squeeze in 5 trips on our annual pass. 10 months will seem like a long time.

Eliza - All of the pics of the family around the lodge were part of our photopass private session. We will still get our additional photopass pictures from the parks on a CD once we enter all our photopass codes and edit the pictures. I would look on the budget board and check out some photoshare threads. Most of them have all the information you will need. It might make sense to volunteer to be a group leader and start one yourself. This way you will be in control of all the pictures. It will require a some extra work to burn CD's and mail out the rest of the groups pictures but at least you will have some peace of mind knowing your pictures won't get lost.

We will probably do one for December when we go with our extended family to get some nice Holiday pictures. Hey...with all the groupies going in December we could do a groupie photoshare.


----------



## horselover

DN - you have set the bar very high for all future trip reports!  Thank you for taking the time to do it.  Loved all your pics!


----------



## loribell

Thanks again for all the well wishes everyone. I really appreciate it. 

My birthday is May 3rd. Someday I will get to spend it in Disney.


----------



## Muushka

loribell said:


> Thanks again for all the well wishes everyone. I really appreciate it.
> 
> My birthday is May 3rd. Someday I will get to spend it in Disney.



Got it!   



Happydinks said:


> *Gee Muushka *- wonder who that was?
> 
> Good morning Groupies!
> 
> Yes - we are still hanging around - and been just logging in here and there when we've had a minute.  My Mom is keeping us running these days (and we thought it would be easier with her in assisted care!  - NOT!).
> 
> *DLI and horselover* - sorry about your forced job searches - right there with you - and have been since last August.  I'll admit to not being too diligent through the end of 2008 - but have really been applying hard since 1/1 - had some successes - but nothing concrete yet. We should start a "sub" Groupies support group - "Groupies in search of employment!".  Thought about heading to WDW - then heard they were laying off!
> 
> *DizneyNutzy *- we have been living vicariously through your trip report and loving the pics.  Wish we could magically transport ourselves there right now!
> 
> Have a great new week!
> 
> Leslie



Yeah, who was that??  
Good to see you. 



DisneyNutzy said:


> Hey Groupies,
> 
> Reality has really set in as I am back at work typing from my desk. Thanks for all the kind words about the pictures and trip report. It was a pleasure to share them and give back to a group I have learned so much from about our favorite place.
> 
> Our next trip is 10 months away!  12/20 -12/23 at the VWL 12/23 - 12/30 in a Vacation Home with my extended family. We were spoiled the past 10 months and managed to squeeze in 5 trips on our annual pass. 10 months will seem like a long time.
> 
> Eliza - All of the pics of the family around the lodge were part of our photopass private session. We will still get our additional photopass pictures from the parks on a CD once we enter all our photopass codes and edit the pictures. I would look on the budget board and check out some photoshare threads. Most of them have all the information you will need. It might make sense to volunteer to be a group leader and start one yourself. This way you will be in control of all the pictures. It will require a some extra work to burn CD's and mail out the rest of the groups pictures but at least you will have some peace of mind knowing your pictures won't get lost.
> 
> We will probably do one for December when we go with our extended family to get some nice Holiday pictures. Hey...with all the groupies going in December we could do a groupie photoshare.



Just when I think the pictures/report can't get any better, there is your son, with the Pooh gang, with their little gifts.  Soooooo sweet.


----------



## DiznyDi

*loribell*, I'll be there on your birthday! I'll sing  to you and will send warm thoughts your way on your day! 
Di


----------



## blossomz

DN:  Absolutely love your photopass photos!  They will really help with reliving those memories!  I may have to consider that!!

Cheer and anyone else interested in magicmeets...would love to meet you there!!  check out www.magicmeets.com to preregister.


----------



## twokats

I got my e-mail night before last from the Animal Kingdom Villas which is where we will be the day before the cruise for our May trip. They have my Wanyama Safari and the Sunrise Safari booked. I am so excited. I have read so many good reports on these safaris.  

DH and I also made the decision to rent a car back to WDW (and the VWL) like we have already planned to get to the Cape. That option will save us quite a bit over the transfer fees that the transport would cost us. He used to live in Cocoa Beach, so he knows that part of FL fairly well, although he says it has changed so much since he was there. But what hasn't changed!!!  

Now all I have to do is figure out any new restaurants I might want to try this trip.  I am considering the luau at the Polynisian.  Anyone done that?


----------



## horselover

Good morning groupies!  Not much going on around here.  The kids are back in school.      Wishing I was back at the Lodge.  The winter is just dragging on & on here.   I feel like a slug & can't wait for the weather to warm up so I can start walking again.

Anyone that is heading down soon please post lots of pics so I can live vicariously through you!  

Have a good day all!


----------



## Inkmahm

twokats said:


> Now all I have to do is figure out any new restaurants I might want to try this trip.  I am considering the luau at the Polynisian.  Anyone done that?



We did the luau back in 2003 and didn't care for it.  The show was just ok and the food not that great.  It isn't at all like a "real" luau in Hawaii.  We have not gone back since then.  That was when the current show just was starting so maybe it has improved over the years.


----------



## MiaSRN62

DisneyNutzy.....LOVED your family photos......there is one in particular, of your two girls posing near the running creek that reminds me of a very similar photo I snapped of my two girls in 2003---just brought back fond memories :


----------



## LVSWL

Inkmahm said:


> We did the luau back in 2003 and didn't care for it.  The show was just ok and the food not that great.  It isn't at all like a "real" luau in Hawaii.  We have not gone back since then.  That was when the current show just was starting so maybe it has improved over the years.


We saw the luau in December 2006. Felt pretty much the same as Inkmahm. The show was better when we saw it a few years before, now it is a little cheesey. Food was "ok", drinks watered down. To me, there are better ways to spend the evening. My family would probably enjoy a character meal more than this, and they are 14 and 18.


----------



## MiaSRN62

I miss the Mickey's Tropical Luau from way back !  Anyone ever done that ?  I think they got rid of it in 1998 ?  We did it in '95 and '97.  Really cute for the kids and adults !


----------



## eliza61

Ok, I trust my groupies way more than those other dissers   so here it goes.

Generally we go during low attendance times (either the first week in september or Jersey week, which is the 2nd week in November) so we've had great luck getting ADR's at the last minute.  I'm also lucky that "the old guy", sid and Rizzo will pretty much eat any thing that doesn't move and they can put ketchup on.

This year we're going the 1st week in August which means I'm making a few ADR's  I thought about doing the DDP the first 1/2 of our split stay just to try it out.

Do you guys like it? No likey? 

Easy to use?  The reason why I ask this is because I went on the dining forum to read up on the thing and some people have coordinated their restuarants with the skill and accuracy of the allied forces invading Normandy on D-Day.   I'm not oppose to saving a buck or two but I'm not trying to "maximize the points" 

What's your take gang?


----------



## LVSWL

MiaSRN62 said:


> I miss the Mickey's Tropical Luau from way back !  Anyone ever done that ?  I think they got rid of it in 1998 ?  We did it in '95 and '97.  Really cute for the kids and adults !


I never went, but when I took my BFF and her daughter to WDW in 06, she wanted to do "the luau" and I thought she meant the one at the Poly. She was disappointed that it was not the same show that she had seen before. Oh well, I tried.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

twokats said:


> I got my e-mail night before last from the Animal Kingdom Villas which is where we will be the day before the cruise for our May trip. They have my Wanyama Safari and the Sunrise Safari booked. I am so excited. I have read so many good reports on these safaris.
> 
> DH and I also made the decision to rent a car back to WDW (and the VWL) like we have already planned to get to the Cape. That option will save us quite a bit over the transfer fees that the transport would cost us. He used to live in Cocoa Beach, so he knows that part of FL fairly well, although he says it has changed so much since he was there. But what hasn't changed!!!
> 
> Now all I have to do is figure out any new restaurants I might want to try this trip.  I am considering the luau at the Polynisian.  Anyone done that?



We enjoyed it when we did it in June.  It was me, DD15, my aunt and MIL.  I would compare the food to somewhere like the Liberty Tree.  We also enjoyed the show.  Now I have never seen an authentic Hawaiian show so I don't have that to compare it to but MIL has been to Hawaii and liked it.  My aunt liked it so much that she is doing it again when she goes in April.  I think one of the things we liked about it too was just the atmosphere.  Having said this though I am glad we did it but have no plans to do it again in the near future.  There are just too many other places I'd like to try!



eliza61 said:


> Ok, I trust my groupies way more than those other dissers   so here it goes.
> 
> Generally we go during low attendance times (either the first week in september or Jersey week, which is the 2nd week in November) so we've had great luck getting ADR's at the last minute.  I'm also lucky that "the old guy", sid and Rizzo will pretty much eat any thing that doesn't move and they can put ketchup on.
> 
> This year we're going the 1st week in August which means I'm making a few ADR's  I thought about doing the DDP the first 1/2 of our split stay just to try it out.
> 
> Do you guys like it? No likey?
> 
> Easy to use?  The reason why I ask this is because I went on the dining forum to read up on the thing and some people have coordinated their restuarants with the skill and accuracy of the allied forces invading Normandy on D-Day.   I'm not oppose to saving a buck or two but I'm not trying to "maximize the points"
> 
> What's your take gang?


We used the DDP our last 2 trips.  The thing with it is it is alot of food with the desserts.  So I don't know if it's worth it for someone who doesn't plan to order desserts for every meal.  I like it though.  It worked out best for us if we used our snack credits for something small for breakfast.  We liked not having to worry about anything other than the tip.  And it's great to just be able to order anything on the menu.  Something we normally wouldn't be able to do.  Overall I think when we take into account what we ordered we saved money using it over if we just paid out of pocket.  One thing we did before our trip was we went onto allears and checked out all the menus and the prices.  Figured where and what we would eat and the cost.  We then compared it to how much the DDP would cost us.  It was some work but maybe doing something like that would give you an idea.  It may be a little too D-Day though!
Also it is easy to use.  And the CM'S are helpful with letting you know what is covered by the DDP.


----------



## tea pot

MiaSRN62 said:


> I miss the Mickey's Tropical Luau from way back !  Anyone ever done that ?  I think they got rid of it in 1998 ?  We did it in '95 and '97.  Really cute for the kids and adults !



Maria... Oh does this bring back memories.... we went way back in 1987 or maybe 88 .....loved  it....


----------



## Muushka

Maria, love the picture of your girls.

Eliza, well, here is my take on the DDP.  Both of your boys are over 10, so adults, right?

I think your plan of splitting the stay to break up the DDP is a good one.  I would probably just do 2 days on the plan (2 nights at first leg) and that would give you 3 days to use it.  And you can save all your snackies for the 2nd part of the trip (the actual snack, not the credits  ).  

We find that the DDP gets old very quickly.  Plus it is not a bargain.  It is only a bargain if you don't have to cram a weeks worth of meals, snacks into a week (2 weeks would be better!).

We decided that the only time we will get the plan is for the CP in December, then it is a must (split stay of course!).  We used to think we needed it when we stayed in a studio, but this last visit I was very underwhelmed with it.  It would have been better to pay OOP.

And I agree about not maximizing credits.  I don't want to have to eat somewhere because it costs more than I place I really like!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

MiaSRN62 said:


> DisneyNutzy.....LOVED your family photos......there is one in particular, of your two girls posing near the running creek that reminds me of a very similar photo I snapped of my two girls in 2003---just brought back fond memories :



Hi Maria. Glad you enjoyed the photos. I can only take credit for one of the girls. The smaller one is my niece. She is part of our Disney family as she makes about half of our trips. I can't see the link you have posted because I am at work and they block all pictures. I'll check the board when I get home.



eliza61 said:


> Ok, I trust my groupies way more than those other dissers   so here it goes.
> 
> Generally we go during low attendance times (either the first week in september or Jersey week, which is the 2nd week in November) so we've had great luck getting ADR's at the last minute.  I'm also lucky that "the old guy", sid and Rizzo will pretty much eat any thing that doesn't move and they can put ketchup on.
> 
> This year we're going the 1st week in August which means I'm making a few ADR's  I thought about doing the DDP the first 1/2 of our split stay just to try it out.
> 
> Do you guys like it? No likey?
> 
> Easy to use?  The reason why I ask this is because I went on the dining forum to read up on the thing and some people have coordinated their restuarants with the skill and accuracy of the allied forces invading Normandy on D-Day.   I'm not oppose to saving a buck or two but I'm not trying to "maximize the points"
> 
> What's your take gang?



Hi Eliza - We only did the DDP when it was free in 9/07. We felt it turned our trip into an eating fest and we were always heading to the next meal. I guess it depends on how your family likes touring. I like to have a plan but my troops often revolt so it doesn't work for us. We make reservations but like to have the freedom to cancel and change our plans on the fly. The DDP makes this difficult especially if you are paying for it. If you are going for more than 10 total days within 12 months I like the annual pass with the TIW card. We find we make out better with the 20% off since we do a lot of sit down meals. My wife is very lucky walking up to the podium and getting us a table at even the busiest times. It has become a running joke between us. I have walked up and been told nothing available. She has tried within a half hour of me being turned away and gotten us a table with a 10 minute wait. One thing is for sure, the DDP has made getting some reservations for your favorite places a MUST.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hi Eliza - We only did the DDP when it was free in 9/07. We felt it turned our trip into an eating fest and we were always heading to the next meal. I guess it depends on how your family likes touring. I like to have a plan but my troops often revolt so it doesn't work for us. We make reservations but like to have the freedom to cancel and change our plans on the fly. The DDP makes this difficult especially if you are paying for it. If you are going for more than 10 total days within 12 months I like the annual pass with the TIW card. We find we make out better with the 20% off since we do a lot of sit down meals. My wife is very lucky walking up to the podium and getting us a table at even the busiest times. It has become a running joke between us. I have walked up and been told nothing available. She has tried within a half hour of me being turned away and gotten us a table with a 10 minute wait. One thing is for sure, the DDP has made getting some reservations for your favorite places a MUST.



This echos our thoughts _exactly_ on the DDP.  And the only time we have done it was also free dining 9/07 - maybe we were there at the same time DisneyNutzy!     At that time, as I understand it, it was more food than now since you also got an appetizer and even DH, who can eat a ton, decided it was too much food.  But the app appeals to us more than a dessert every meal since Mickey Bars are a big draw for DH and those are snacks - not desserts.  

We also realized we didn't like having to schedule around eating, and with the DDP you need the ADR's or you might end up losing the value by not getting in to eat your TS.  The last trip we got the TIW card and I far prefer that.  The only other DDP I might look at is the new counter service, but I'm not certain if that's even available to DVC members.   


On another note - thanks DisneyNutzy for the great trip report and pictures!


----------



## Happydinks

eliza61 said:


> Ok, I trust my groupies way more than those other dissers   so here it goes.
> 
> Generally we go during low attendance times (either the first week in september or Jersey week, which is the 2nd week in November) so we've had great luck getting ADR's at the last minute.  I'm also lucky that "the old guy", sid and Rizzo will pretty much eat any thing that doesn't move and they can put ketchup on.
> 
> Do you guys like it? No likey?
> 
> What's your take gang?



Hmm - we're with DLI - we like the DDP. We've used it the last 2 trips in combo with TIW - so doubled up on the discounts.  We did the same thing as DLI and figured out cost based on menu prices and come out ahead with the DDP.  The other thing is we do like a little more "stucture" (i.e. knowing that we've got a place to eat in the parks or DTD) and just plan our days accordingly. We've even cancelled existing ADRs and moved them while in WDW.  We did Narcoossee's last year - and even the 50.00 lobster was included on the DDP (it did take 2 TS credits - but still!) The new plan is not as much food as the plan 2 years ago - but we found using one TS credit for breakfast and one for lunch each day - worked well and we never felt "stuffed" for dinner. Depending where you are eating - most of the restaurants will let you take your dessert "to go" for the room later.

Just our take on it - we're fans of the plan - and paying up front for us and not worrying about it works for us.

We just booked our tickets to WDW - non-stop - through Airtran for 
150.00 each!  That's a big  out of Richmond!!


----------



## ammo

Hi Everybody,

I'm sure this has been asked before, but I am not a good DIS searcher.  Can you walk to the Poly from the WL?  Aerial maps make it look like the road at the far end of the parking lot leads to the back of the TTC.  However, it crosses the road to CR and the bus route to MK.

Does anybody have any comments about this?


----------



## Muushka

Hey Ammo.  I tried to talk Mr Muush into the walk, but he muttered something about safety....walking along that road with all the cars and no sidewalks!

Instead we did the wonderful walk from Poly to GF.  We love that walk!


----------



## ammo

Muushka said:


> Hey Ammo.  I tried to talk Mr Muush into the walk, but he muttered something about safety....walking along that road with all the cars and no sidewalks!
> 
> Instead we did the wonderful walk from Poly to GF.  We love that walk!



Haha!  I'll have to remember that excuse the next time DW wants me to go on one of her speed walks.

We would like to head over to Poly for a meal some time, and we are looking for the quickest route.  There isn't a boat from WL to Poly is there?  That's why I am interested in walking, as opposed to taking two different boats.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

9 more sleeps until we leave! 

*ammo* - the only way we have done it is WL by boat to Contemporary and then monorail to Poly but it is not very quick.  Fun little adventure though.


----------



## ammo

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> 9 more sleeps until we leave!
> 
> *ammo* - the only way we have done it is WL by boat to Contemporary and then monorail to Poly but it is not very quick.  Fun little adventure though.



Thanks Dory.  Have a safe trip.


----------



## Muushka

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> 9 more sleeps until we leave!
> 
> *ammo* - the only way we have done it is WL by boat to Contemporary and then monorail to Poly but it is not very quick.  Fun little adventure though.



I'm with Dory on this one.  We look at it as an adventure.  We always have a car but really enjoy the boat/monorail combo.  Makes the meal taste better!

9 more sleeps!  Have a great trip Dory!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi *Eliza* 
RE: DDP: We used this free in 2006, paid for it twice in 2007 and once in 2008. Obviously when it was free, it was great. In 2006 and 2007 included both appetizer and dessert and tip. In 2008 appetizer omitted as well as the tip. Prior to the changes made for 2008, I was an advocate for this plan. 

For us, this is no longer of value. We are not big into desserts and very much enjoy appetizers. So in addition to the cost of the plan, we now have to pay for the appetizer and include a tip. Last time we checked, they were not substituting appetizers for desserts. All of a sudden, our $42.00 plan has jumped into the $60.00+ per person per day range.  Echoing what others have said, we find the TIW card much more to our tastes.

IF we are traveling with others, the DDP is fine for CONVENIENCE, not value. Like *Muushka,* we also will still participate in Dec. during our split stay for use at the CP.

If Sid and Rizzo are big eaters,  you may very well find the plan to be beneficial to you. Try it and see. You won't really know for sure until you've given it a try. It is easy to use and the CM's are all very helpful.

My current MO is to pull out all my cards; Annual Pass, DVC Member, TIW and my AAA and just ask if any of these are taken. If so, great, if not, oh well.
Di


----------



## jimmytammy

Ammo

The boat to Contemp then Monorail to the Poly is best bet.  Walking wouldnt be so terribly far, but crossing at that stoplight


----------



## MiaSRN62

> This echos our thoughts exactly on the DDP. And the only time we have done it was also free dining 9/07 - maybe we were there at the same time DisneyNutzy!  At that time, as I understand it, it was more food than now since you also got an appetizer and even DH, who can eat a ton, decided it was too much food. But the app appeals to us more than a dessert every meal since Mickey Bars are a big draw for DH and those are snacks - not desserts.
> 
> We also realized we didn't like having to schedule around eating, and with the DDP you need the ADR's or you might end up losing the value



I have to agree 100% with Kat's above statement as well as DisneyNutzy's views on the DDP.  We also MUCH prefer the TIW card !  We just renewed this month and within 3 sit down meals, we had recoup'd the price of the card.   

Can't tell you how many times we thought we had planned our trip out.  Just happened this past trip.  We knew we wanted to ride Space Mtn because it would be closed on our next trip in May.  Get to the MK and it's mobbed.  We decided to go back the next day.  Had I planned out meals in the parks, this would have messed everything up.  We like to mostly wing-it for meals.  We do plan a few sit downs (this past trip we had 4 planned sit downs during our 7 day stay).   That's enough for us. The rest we wing.  And we mostly go during the busy summer August time period because of school.  


Maria


----------



## ammo

jimmytammy said:


> Ammo
> 
> The boat to Contemp then Monorail to the Poly is best bet.  Walking wouldnt be so terribly far, but crossing at that stoplight



Thanks Jimmy.  I was looking at that intersection on aerial maps and imagining trying to get my three little ones across there.  It looks dicey, but it's also such a short walk!

By the way, I love Elon.  I'm not so crazy about the commute, but otherwise things are great.


----------



## wildernessDad

ammo said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I'm sure this has been asked before, but I am not a good DIS searcher.  Can you walk to the Poly from the WL?  Aerial maps make it look like the road at the far end of the parking lot leads to the back of the TTC.  However, it crosses the road to CR and the bus route to MK.
> 
> Does anybody have any comments about this?



You don't want to walk it.  You could take the boat to the MK, subject to MK's hours of operation, and then take the boat over to the Poly.  I think it stops at the GF first though.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I do agree that since you have to have ADR's it can restrict your freedom as far as making sure you make it there in time for your reservation.  Although if you would have the ADR's anyway I guess it wouldn't matter.  When we were down there this month we kept a record of what we ate so we would know how the dining plan stacked up financially.  It saved us over $272 over paying cash for what we ordered.  So it definatly saves you money,  you just have to decide if you want to eat that much food in order to make it worth it for you.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

This weekend the Omaha Symphony is doing a concert of all Disney music and Jodi Benson is going to be performing with them!  Oh how I wish I could go!!!  I would love to hear her performing her Little Mermaid songs!


----------



## tea pot

*Hi Groupies...
Eliza.*..   DDP... DH had been very reluctant to use it... by the time we decieded to try It was the year that they took out the appetizers and the tip....so on our next trip we didn't use it but I tracked all of our food purchases and comparied it with the cost of the plan and we came out just about the same.  With that and suggestion from a friend, on our last trip We purchased a TIW card and it paid for itself in 2 sittings esp because we often take my DSIL and her family out at least once in a trip. If my kids were still little or even 10-12 ish and not interested in TS the new counter service plan would of worked  out great.  If you have a split stay planned your could try it... and see if it works for you..  Let us know...

*Dory*   Happy Dance  
don't you just love the single digit count down 


*OT* My friend from Alabama is comming for a week... she is flying up from Huntsville and should arrive late this afternoon..  
We're planning to have a great visit.   

So take care and have a great day


----------



## tea pot

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I do agree that since you have to have ADR's it can restrict your freedom as far as making sure you make it there in time for your reservation.  Although if you would have the ADR's anyway I guess it wouldn't matter.  When we were down there this month we kept a record of what we ate so we would know how the dining plan stacked up financially.  It saved us over $272 over paying cash for what we ordered.  So it definatly saves you money,  you just have to decide if you want to eat that much food in order to make it worth it for you.



Hmmm    I didn't track what we ordered but we don't usually order dessert but do usually get an appetizer/salad....and we do like TS and can do a couple a day on most days.. $272  is a savings...I'll to have keep track of what we order and the TIW discount next May and see how it "Stackes Up"
Thanks


----------



## LVSWL

On DDP topic, we use the DDE/TIW card. We love being able to save 20% off the top of our bill, and that of our friends also. We have looked at the DDP several times, but we really just don't eat that much. We do breakfast in our villa, and one CS and one TS per day, but we don't always order an appetizer each or a dessert each. Plus, it is nice to have the discount on the adult beverage..not that I'm a lush or anything, but at WDW those puppies can sure add up


----------



## Granny

LVSWL said:


> On DDP topic, we use the DDE/TIW card. We love being able to save 20% off the top of our bill, and that of our friends also. We have looked at the DDP several times, but we really just don't eat that much. We do breakfast in our villa, and one CS and one TS per day, but we don't always order an appetizer each or a dessert each. Plus, it is nice to have the discount on the adult beverage..not that I'm a lush or anything, but at WDW those puppies can sure add up



This is pretty much our take as well.  We've found DDE (now TIW) to be the better deal for us.  In all honesty, we are also influenced by the fact that we have a car at WDW and eat off site dinners once or twice every trip.  

Personally I'm not a fan of the DDP program since I think it has dumbed down some of the menus at WDW as well as slowed things down at CS locations as I always seem to get behind the person who argues about why they can't count an extra order of french fries as a dessert!  

I don't blame anyone for taking advantace of the program if it works for you...my lack of fondness for this program is directed squarely at Disney.


----------



## jimmytammy

ammo said:


> Thanks Jimmy.  I was looking at that intersection on aerial maps and imagining trying to get my three little ones across there.  It looks dicey, but it's also such a short walk!
> 
> By the way, I love Elon.  I'm not so crazy about the commute, but otherwise things are great.



That sounds wonderful!  Im glad things are working out for you so far.  Stay safe on the road


----------



## BWV Dreamin

We are going to eat there one night, and I am making my ressies on Monday. Is there a better time to eat? Is there a place in the restaraunt to request, that would be a little less noisy? Thanks!!!


----------



## blossomz

LVSWL said:


> On DDP topic, we use the DDE/TIW card. We love being able to save 20% off the top of our bill, and that of our friends also. We have looked at the DDP several times, but we really just don't eat that much. We do breakfast in our villa, and one CS and one TS per day, but we don't always order an appetizer each or a dessert each. Plus, it is nice to have the discount on the adult beverage..not that I'm a lush or anything, but at WDW those puppies can sure add up



I'm a TIW fan too!  Someone once did a comparison and found it to be a much better deal!


----------



## DVCGeek

BWV Dreamin said:


> We are going to eat there one night, and I am making my ressies on Monday. Is there a better time to eat? Is there a place in the restaraunt to request, that would be a little less noisy? Thanks!!!



The small area near Artist's Point and open to the hotel's main lobby might be good for you.  My DW & were seated there once, but I'm not sure if requesting it would be difficult or not...    At any rate, from my experience the main room tends to be a LOT louder and more active!

Hope you enjoy it!  We usually go once every trip, despite NOT staying @ the Lodge at all.


----------



## cheer4bison

Hi Groupies!

It's Friday and the end of day bell is about to ring in five minutes...   It has been a long day with antsy 10th graders, so I am ready for the weekend.     So as the weekend approaches, of course my thoughts turn to our beloved lodge.

I've got a question for you that I haven't seen posted to the thread yet.  We talk  plenty about what TO DO at the Lodge, but I've never seen anyone ask what they would recommend you NOT DO while on vacation there.  (Are you following me, or am I just coming off as delusional after a long week at work?  )

For instance, is there somewhere you recommend people shouldn't park at the resort?  Is there a bad time of day to hit certain restaurants, etc.?  

I've got an example to get us rolling.  When we were there the second week of December , my parents had their own studio on the first floor (room 1510) so they were on the bus stop side and the walkway from the lodge proceeded right past their patio.  My nearly 70-year-old dad loves to take afternoon naps on the floor -- not sure why -- but he just loves to sleep face down on the carpet. He has done so for years.  

Well, here comes my suggestion for what NOT to do at the VWL.  Do NOT take naps on the floor of your first floor villa if your curtains are not drawn.  Apparently a number of guest reported seeing an older gentleman face down on the floor of his villa and called both the front desk and paramedics out of concern.  Needless to say, my parents were a little stunned to hear a knock at the door, only to open it and discover  a hallway of emergency rescue folks in the hallway.  They were pretty embarrassed, and simply explained that Dad was having his daily nap. We decided that all further first floor napping at the lodge would be done with the curtains closed.  Thought the groupies would appreciate the story.  Have a great weekend, folks!


----------



## DVCGeek

cheer4bison said:


> ... We decided that all further first floor napping at the lodge would be done with the curtains closed.  Thought the groupies would appreciate the story.  Have a great weekend, folks!



 That's too funny!  Nice to see that people showed concern though.

Thanks for sharing!

I've stayed in the hotel side of the Lodge once (before VWL were built) and really liked it.  I think I've visited the lodge on every WDW trip, and certainly plan to stay in VWL someday.

That said, I can't really think of anything to avoid about the lodge itself, only to be careful if 'just visiting' late that you still have transportation back to where you are staying if you don't have a car!  Worst case for me has been a long wait or two (especially to get back to the values via DD), but I'm others may have had worse.


----------



## blossomz

Cheer!  What a GREAT story!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I'm glad your DDad was OK, and it is nice to know that people not only saw, but did try to do something about it.  I suppose he really likes a hard mattress!

Bobbi


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

cheer4bison said:


> Hi Groupies!
> Well, here comes my suggestion for what NOT to do at the VWL.  Do NOT take naps on the floor of your first floor villa if your curtains are not drawn.  Apparently a number of guest reported seeing an older gentleman face down on the floor of his villa and called both the front desk and paramedics out of concern.  Needless to say, my parents were a little stunned to hear a knock at the door, only to open it and discover  a hallway of emergency rescue folks in the hallway.  They were pretty embarrassed, and simply explained that Dad was having his daily nap. We decided that all further first floor napping at the lodge would be done with the curtains closed.  Thought the groupies would appreciate the story.  Have a great weekend, folks!



 That is way too funny!  As DVCGeek said it is great to know that the people walking by cared enough to try to help.


----------



## PKWallaby

Ok Groupies, I really like Cheer4Bison's idea:

I have my pen and paper ready, so I would love to get some tips on what NOT to do.  We will be there IN 17 DAYS!!! so please help us out...

#1)Keep curtains drawn if room on first floor facing path        CHECK 

#2)Be mindful of late night transportation     CHECK 

Anyone else have any tips??  I am a bit worried about boat vs bus options since this will be our first stay at the villas and I am a tad anal thus am already worrying I will cause big delays by taking the wrong turn, or wrong boat (aren't there direct and non-direct routes??   see, I need your help so I can look like a star to my family...they already think I know it all...don't want to let them down!! )


----------



## blossomz

OK..I have a what NOT to do...Do NOT under any circumstances get on boat transportation in the middle o f a huge thunderstorm!  One of our best  and funniest memories is when a huge storm was brewing!  We came out of the Villas at the pool entrance and they wouldn't let us cut through because of the storm!  So we went around to walk down to the boat dock.  They said the boats were still running.  We were trying to get to the Poly.  We got on the boat (one of the little ones) and headed out toward FW.  We got halfway across and our little boat was tossing and turning!  The driver couldn't keep her heading in the right direction!  THe clouds were swirling madly and the lightning was frightening!  The thunder LOUD!  The rain was wild!  All I could think about was the Gilligan's Island song and the 3 hour tour!  After many attempts...we finally docked at FW!  We got off the boat, ran to the buses, and boarded a bus back to the Lodge...soaked through!  As scary as it was, I never laughed so much in my life!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

tea pot said:


> *Dory*   Happy Dance
> don't you just love the single digit count down



Thanks! I'm stressed right now because one of our college sons is dealing with issues that I'm praying don't make us re-schedule our trip.  

Here's a virtual postcard to make us all feel better.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Well, here comes my suggestion for what NOT to do at the VWL. Do NOT take naps on the floor of your first floor villa if your curtains are not drawn. Apparently a number of guest reported seeing an older gentleman face down on the floor of his villa and called both the front desk and paramedics out of concern. Needless to say, my parents were a little stunned to hear a knock at the door, only to open it and discover a hallway of emergency rescue folks in the hallway.



Cheer4bison.....this just cracked me up !   



> Thanks! I'm stressed right now because one of our college sons is dealing with issues that I'm praying don't make us re-schedule our trip.


Dory ! Hope everything is ok......and hoping you don't have to cancel your plans !!!!


Maria


----------



## horselover

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Thanks! I'm stressed right now because one of our college sons is dealing with issues that I'm praying don't make us re-schedule our trip.
> 
> Here's a virtual postcard to make us all feel better.




Hope everything works out ok for your trip Dory!  Thanks for the post card.  I needed that!

Cheer4Bison - that story is priceless!


----------



## Happydinks

*Cheer4Bison *- that story is absolutely priceless! That was a great laugh for us on this very gloomy day! 

*Dory* - Hope your son's issues resolve themselves so that you can make your trip!  We'll keep our fingers crossed and say a prayer. 

Now WE have a question--- does anyone know if you buy park hopper tickets, and don't use all your days - can you add the "no expiration" option at the end for the days that weren't used?  We'll be there for 10 days - but since our plans for 2010 are so uncertain - we didn't want to invest in the annual passes.  I know that back in 2006 they let Bob's Mom put the no expiration on the one day left on her 9 day ticket - but don't know if that's changed or not.   Anyone????

OT - I think that pretty much all the Groupies from Georgia through New England may be in for a late winter storm.  We're due for 3-8 inches of snow.  Neighborhood kids are already celebrating "no school" for tomorrow (even though we've only gotten sleet here so far! ).  

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## Dodie

Groupies! I haven't stopped by lately, but my heart has been here. I just wanted to drop in and give everyone a holler.

It's ten weeks until our pre-cruise night at VWL and, trust me, it can't come soon enough.


----------



## tea pot

cheer4bison said:


> Hi Groupies!
> 
> 
> Well, here comes my suggestion for what NOT to do at the VWL.  Do NOT take naps on the floor of your first floor villa if your curtains are not drawn.  Apparently a number of guest reported seeing an older gentleman face down on the floor of his villa and called both the front desk and paramedics out of concern.  Needless to say, my parents were a little stunned to hear a knock at the door, only to open it and discover  a hallway of emergency rescue folks in the hallway.  They were pretty embarrassed, and simply explained that Dad was having his daily nap. We decided that all further first floor napping at the lodge would be done with the curtains closed.  Thought the groupies would appreciate the story.  Have a great weekend, folks!



   WOW LOve it  and Glad to Know that people noticed and did something..   Great Story....    



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Thanks! I'm stressed right now because one of our college sons is dealing with issues that I'm praying don't make us re-schedule our trip.
> 
> Here's a virtual postcard to make us all feel better.


 
Dory       Prayers and Pixie Dust    comming your way
and thanks for the postcard ... esp because it's just started to snow again and we are expecting around 12" by mid morning .... 


What not to do.... Don't go over Thanksgiving    if you can avoid it unless you plan to do a non park vacation. the crowds are just too much ... last Thanksgiving at the MK our DDs went to wait in line for Thunder Mountin (no fast pases left) so we seperated and said call us when your done.... so DH and I did a little shopping, saw the Country Bears and watched the 3 pm Parade and then they called they had just got off the ride.


Well good night all and stay safe


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey all!  We are sitting here listening to some Lodge music and looking out the windows at 5" of snow.  And you know where I am wishing I was?  

Things not to do while at our beloved Lodge...

Dont try to pet an armadillo.  They look cute, but I believe they could pack a punch if needed.  They look like a possum with a shell on their backs.  I know cause I got real close 

Dont pick the flowers.  I dont think they would like that very much.  Not that I have tried it or anything, but they do look tempting.  And dont run through them either.

Dont go out of your building after 11pm without your room key card.  Though they arent always locking those doors right at 11, sure as the world, you will get caught on the very night that you forget it, and have to head back to the main lobby for help.

Dont forget to rush around and not hear the music, listen to the crickets(Disney version) at night and watch the lanterns flicker.

Man, I am homesick.  59 days and counting


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

How is everyone on the east coast doing with the snow?


----------



## Muushka

Cheer4, I about fell off my chair when I read about your dad! 

Dory, I hope the stress conditions cease and desist.  

JT, we got some too, but not as much as you did.  One of our ESL students is on her way over with her son to do some sledding on our hill, hope it is enough snow!

My mind is still swirling around the 'what not to do' question.

Have a great week all!


----------



## Happydinks

Disney loving Iowan said:


> How is everyone on the east coast doing with the snow?



Oh Lordy - Richmond is paralyzed with 8 inches of snow!  Government offices closed, county governments closed, schools closed today (and the kids are already doing the  dance for tomorrow because most of the counties and city have already announced the school closings), many businesses closed  -- pretty crazy.  It is going to be really cold here tomorrow again - so we won't get much snow melt - and the kiddos might not make it back until Thursday. 65 degrees due here on Saturday.

OT here - when we first moved from NJ 22 years ago and experienced the first "southern" snow fall phenomena - we thought people had lost their minds!  I stopped into a local supermarket on the way home from work for an item I needed for dinner, and they had just called for a chance of snow that day.  When I walked into the market, they were actually giving out numbers for shopping carts And, all the beer, toilet paper, and bread were cleaned off the shelves!   We could not believe it - it was absolutely hilarious.


----------



## blossomz

It was weird here...just a bit north they only got an inch and a half...we are about 20 minutes south of Harrisburg and got walloped with 7 inches!  They originally said we'd have a 2 hour delay, but by 7:30 AM...we were closed!  Now we have 2 make up days!!!      Gets in the way of getting closer to our trip!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happydinks said:


> Oh Lordy - Richmond is paralyzed with 8 inches of snow!  Government offices closed, county governments closed, schools closed today (and the kids are already doing the  dance for tomorrow because most of the counties and city have already announced the school closings), many businesses closed  -- pretty crazy.  It is going to be really cold here tomorrow again - so we won't get much snow melt - and the kiddos might not make it back until Thursday. 65 degrees due here on Saturday.
> 
> OT here - when we first moved from NJ 22 years ago and experienced the first "southern" snow fall phenomena - we thought people had lost their minds!  I stopped into a local supermarket on the way home from work for an item I needed for dinner, and they had just called for a chance of snow that day.  When I walked into the market, they were actually giving out numbers for shopping carts And, all the beer, toilet paper, and bread were cleaned off the shelves!   We could not believe it - it was absolutely hilarious.


We got 8" here Friday night and thanks to how cold it's been it is all still here!  Gonna be 60 on Thursday though so we will have some full creeks then!
You know they do that in Pa. too! It's amazing how people panic and mob the stores!  In 1996 when we had those 2 blizzards in one week you couldn't find milk anywhere.  That doesn't happen here.



blossomz said:


> It was weird here...just a bit north they only got an inch and a half...we are about 20 minutes south of Harrisburg and got walloped with 7 inches!  They originally said we'd have a 2 hour delay, but by 7:30 AM...we were closed!  Now we have 2 make up days!!!      Gets in the way of getting closer to our trip!



Hope you won't have any more snow days!  I talked to my Mom this morning in Reading and she said they were predicting 1 to 3" for them.


----------



## wildernessDad

Disney loving Iowan said:


> How is everyone on the east coast doing with the snow?




Got about 7-8 inches in my area of Maryland.  Work was closed today.  They have snow days and shorten our holidays compared to other places.  Thought we'd get by this winter with hardly any snow.

Oh well, got to spend time with my grand daughter before she and my daughter move to Nevada tomorrow.


----------



## Inkmahm

Happydinks said:


> Now WE have a question--- does anyone know if you buy park hopper tickets, and don't use all your days - can you add the "no expiration" option at the end for the days that weren't used?  We'll be there for 10 days - but since our plans for 2010 are so uncertain - we didn't want to invest in the annual passes.  I know that back in 2006 they let Bob's Mom put the no expiration on the one day left on her 9 day ticket - but don't know if that's changed or not.   Anyone????



I don't think so.  I believe the cost to make the ticket "no expiration" is the same no matter what point you do it. Otherwise, everyone would use the ticket for a first trip and THEN add on the no expiration option for only the days they have left.


----------



## Inkmahm

Where I work/live got NO snow yesterday and only a couple miles away they got 15+ inches at the airport and along the lake.  It was the craziest weather day ever around here.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

wildernessDad said:


> Oh well, got to spend time with my grand daughter before she and my daughter move to Nevada tomorrow.


Aww.  Sorry they are moving so far away from you! 



Inkmahm said:


> Where I work/live got NO snow yesterday and only a couple miles away they got 15+ inches at the airport and along the lake.  It was the craziest weather day ever around here.



Glad you dodged all the snow!


----------



## DVCGeek

Inkmahm said:


> I believe the cost to make the ticket "no expiration" is the same no matter what point you do it. Otherwise, everyone would use the ticket for a first trip and THEN add on the no expiration option for only the days they have left.



That has always been my understanding as well, but I always put it on during initial purchase...


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Inkmahm said:


> I don't think so.  I believe the cost to make the ticket "no expiration" is the same no matter what point you do it. Otherwise, everyone would use the ticket for a first trip and THEN add on the no expiration option for only the days they have left.



The cost to add the no expiration is a flat fee.

Here is the answer quoted as I found it on allears.net

"If you are using one of the MYW tickets, your unused days will expire 14 days from first use of the ticket unless you purchase the No Expiration add on. The No Expiration option can be added to any MYW ticket prior to the 14 day window expiring. It is a flat fee based on the original length of the ticket, not a per day cost. Once you add the No Expiration option, your ticket and any unused park admission (or plus options if applicable) will never expire."

Thanks for the prayers & pixie dust.  As it stands right now we should be able to leave Friday. DS is leaving tomorrow to go back to college. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed that we leave in 3 days!


----------



## Muushka

Flat fee for non-expiring?  Flat fee for park-hopping and plusses, yes, but for non-expiring, the price changes for each day you add on.


> Park Hopper Option - Adding the Park Hopper Option lets you come and go as you please through any or all of the four major Walt Disney World theme parks (Magic Kingdom, Epcot, Disney's Hollywood Studios and Animal Kingdom) for each day of your pass. Extra cost on top of the base-price ticket is a flat rate of $50 ($53.25 with tax).





> Water Park Fun & More Option - This option provides admissions to Disneys Blizzard Beach water park, Disneys Typhoon Lagoon water park, DisneyQuest, Disneys Wide World of Sports Complex, or a round of golf at Oak Trail (advance reservations required). Extra cost on top of the base-price ticket is a flat rate of $50 ($53.25 with tax).



here are the prices to add on the no exp


> No Expiration Option - Regular Magic Your Way Tickets expire 14 days after their first use. Choosing the No Expiration option means you are free to come back and take advantage of unused days at any time. Extra cost on top of the base-price ticket is:
> 1-day ticket 	2-day ticket 	3-day ticket 	4-day ticket 	5-day ticket
> n/a 	$17 	$23 	$50 	$70
> $18.11 w/tax 	$24.50 w/tax 	$53.25 w/tax 	$74.55 w/tax
> 
> 6-day ticket 	7-day ticket 	8-day ticket 	9-day ticket 	10-day ticket
> $80 	$110 	$145 	$170 	$200
> $85.20 w/tax 	$117.15 w/tax 	$154.43 w/tax 	$181.05 w/tax 	$213.00 w/tax



this is from http://www.mousesavers.com/wdwticketprices.html#myw
I am not sure where allears got that from?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> Oh well, got to spend time with my grand daughter before she and my daughter move to Nevada tomorrow.



I know it won't be the same as having them close by but Nevada's a nice place to visit and we have a mouse that's not too far away also!     Am I getting a new neighbor around Reno or are they moving to the southern part of the state?  I hope their move goes well with all the snow etc. happening right now.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Muushka said:


> Flat fee for non-expiring?  Flat fee for park-hopping and plusses, yes, but for non-expiring, the price changes for each day you add on.
> 
> 
> 
> here are the prices to add on the no exp
> 
> 
> this is from http://www.mousesavers.com/wdwticketprices.html#myw
> I am not sure where allears got that from?



I took it to mean flat fee as in it doesn't matter which day you add the non-expiry it will cost the same for that ticket.  Meaning if you have already used up a few days on that ticket, don't expect to pay less for adding the non-expiry than you would have at the beginning.  Flat fee as in it is based on the number of days of park entry, not how many you have left.  Does that make sense?  Maybe flat fee isn't a good term to use to describe that.


----------



## DVCGeek

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> I took it to mean flat fee as in it doesn't matter which day you add the non-expiry it will cost the same for that ticket.
> ... Does that make sense?



Yup, makes sense to me!


----------



## Inkmahm

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> I took it to mean flat fee as in it doesn't matter which day you add the non-expiry it will cost the same for that ticket.  Meaning if you have already used up a few days on that ticket, don't expect to pay less for adding the non-expiry than you would have at the beginning.  Flat fee as in it is based on the number of days of park entry, not how many you have left.  Does that make sense?  Maybe flat fee isn't a good term to use to describe that.



I took it to mean the same as you.  If it is a 10 day ticket, you pay the price for making a 10 day ticket non-expiring.  Doesn't matter if you've used 9 of the 10 days already, it would cost the same.


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I know it won't be the same as having them close by but Nevada's a nice place to visit and we have a mouse that's not too far away also!     Am I getting a new neighbor around Reno or are they moving to the southern part of the state?  I hope their move goes well with all the snow etc. happening right now.



My daughter is going to work in Fallon, NV.  She'll live half way from there to Reno.


----------



## wildernessDad

I need a Disney fix.  It's been a little less than 3 months since I've last gone (December).  It seems to hit me every three months which means that I should be going to WDW 4 times a year.  Sounds about right to me!


----------



## DVCGeek

wildernessDad said:


> It seems to hit me every three months which means that I should be going to WDW 4 times a year.  Sounds about right to me!



I'm up to 3.5 months since DL, 4.5 since WDW!!!  Far too long.  Quarterly trips sound like a good idea to me.  However, DW wouldn't like it (wants to see non-Disney things like all 50 states, Caribbean, Europe), and neither would my boss or bank balance, but still...  Actually, some of the other trips would be nice.

Need to take a trip somewhere every six weeks or so, but the reality is 2 major ones + short jaunts to IL to see her relatives are all we can do right now!  Luckily I've dreamed up an easy of fixing it- I just need to win Mega Millions tonight.  As soon as I got that check I'd need to buy mega-points!     Be a nice problem to have to figure out when and where to use them all!!!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

wildernessDad said:


> I need a Disney fix.  It's been a little less than 3 months since I've last gone (December).  It seems to hit me every three months which means that I should be going to WDW 4 times a year.  Sounds about right to me!



I hear you. I have to admit I can't visit the disboards as much when I don't have a trip planned in the near future. It tends to make me justify an interim trip.


----------



## Muushka

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> I took it to mean flat fee as in it doesn't matter which day you add the non-expiry it will cost the same for that ticket.  Meaning if you have already used up a few days on that ticket, don't expect to pay less for adding the non-expiry than you would have at the beginning.  Flat fee as in it is based on the number of days of park entry, not how many you have left.  Does that make sense?  Maybe flat fee isn't a good term to use to describe that.



Oh, I see.  Sorry!

You know, we used to be wanting DVC often, very often.  But this past visit the crowds were so, um, there, that we are in no rush to return.  Of course we were just there in Jan!  But we are going in April and will not be going to WDW or DVC!  We will stay 1 night in LBV and do USF for one day, and then off to the cruise.  I wonder if our tastes are changing? 

Do I need help??


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

wildernessDad said:


> My daughter is going to work in Fallon, NV.  She'll live half way from there to Reno.



Very nice - a wildernessDad lass nearby!   



Muushka said:


> You know, we used to be wanting DVC often, very often.  But this past visit the crowds were so, um, there, that we are in no rush to return.  Of course we were just there in Jan!  But we are going in April and will not be going to WDW or DVC!  We will stay 1 night in LBV and do USF for one day, and then off to the cruise.  I wonder if our tastes are changing?
> 
> Do I need help??



Send a doctor.....quick!


----------



## Inkmahm

Only two weeks until my next trip... yay!   

I REALLY need a vacation from my life, this one is perfectly timed!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Dory - you are so lucky to be leaving in 3 days!!!  Hope everything goes well till then.  Have fun packing!


----------



## KyleRayner

Next week, I'll be making a ressie for a 2BR at VWL. Although I've stayed at WL before, this will be my first stay at the Villas.

I was just wondering if you guys had any tips or suggestions as far as what view to ask for, what floor, should I request to be close to the elevators, etc. 

Someone had told me to request a lake view because they were able to view the water parade every night. But then I've heard that lake views have obstructed views of the lake, so I'm skeptical about being able to see the water parade from my balcony.

Any advice or suggestions will be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## tea pot

wildernessDad said:


> I need a Disney fix.  It's been a little less than 3 months since I've last gone (December).  It seems to hit me every three months which means that I should be going to WDW 4 times a year.  Sounds about right to me!



Oh  I'm right with you.. Our last visit was in Nov. and when March 1st. hit I started to get the shakes I don't know if I can hang on till May 1st.
We usually plan on 2 visits a year Spring and Fall or Dec.  but It just doesn't seem to be enough I could really use 2 more.   




Muushka said:


> You know, we used to be wanting DVC often, very often.  But this past visit the crowds were so, um, there, that we are in no rush to return.  Of course we were just there in Jan!  But we are going in April and will not be going to WDW or DVC!  We will stay 1 night in LBV and do USF for one day, and then off to the cruise.  I wonder if our tastes are changing?
> 
> Do I need help??



*OH NO  Sounds like you need a Groupie INTERVENTION...    
Send Pixie Dust NOW......*        



Inkmahm said:


> Only two weeks until my next trip... yay!
> 
> I REALLY need a vacation from my life, this one is perfectly timed!



  Happy Dance Countdown  



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Thanks for the prayers & pixie dust.  As it stands right now we should be able to leave Friday. DS is leaving tomorrow to go back to college. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed that we leave in 3 days!



Hang in there Dory   I know you'll be leaving real soon.....:  

*Stay Warm Groupies ......1 foot + of snow and 17' here.......Think Happy Thoughts*


----------



## wildernessDad

KyleRayner said:


> Next week, I'll be making a ressie for a 2BR at VWL. Although I've stayed at WL before, this will be my first stay at the Villas.
> 
> I was just wondering if you guys had any tips or suggestions as far as what view to ask for, what floor, should I request to be close to the elevators, etc.
> 
> Someone had told me to request a lake view because they were able to view the water parade every night. But then I've heard that lake views have obstructed views of the lake, so I'm skeptical about being able to see the water parade from my balcony.
> 
> Any advice or suggestions will be greatly appreciated!!!!



If you want a dedicated 2-br villa, you might want to stay in one of the atrium 2-br's.  I love the connivence to the elevator.


----------



## KyleRayner

wildernessDad said:


> If you want a dedicated 2-br villa, you might want to stay in one of the atrium 2-br's.  I love the connivence to the elevator.



I do want a dedicated 2BR. So when I call MS, I'm specifically asking to be put in one of the atrium 2BR's? Can you tell me a little more about them?


----------



## Inkmahm

KyleRayner said:


> I do want a dedicated 2BR. So when I call MS, I'm specifically asking to be put in one of the atrium 2BR's? Can you tell me a little more about them?



We had one of these in December and really liked it. It was around the corner from the elevator and faced the walkway between the villas and the lodge.  The second bedroom had two beds which was perfect for us. Also a huge walk in closet and lots of extra space without the kitchenette setup in that room.  I'd ask for that room again.


----------



## KyleRayner

Inkmahm said:


> We had one of these in December and really liked it. It was around the corner from the elevator and faced the walkway between the villas and the lodge.  The second bedroom had two beds which was perfect for us. Also a huge walk in closet and lots of extra space without the kitchenette setup in that room.  I'd ask for that room again.



So I'm asking MS to put me in one of the atrium 2BR's? I'm specifically asking for that and they'll know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Muushka

KyleRayner said:


> So I'm asking MS to put me in one of the atrium 2BR's? I'm specifically asking for that and they'll know what I'm talking about?



Are you making your reservations for 11 months out or 7?  The dedicated are a little more difficult to get hold of.  Also, there are very few villas located on the atrium.  Don't get your heart set on it, you may be disappointed.

Good luck!


----------



## cheer4bison

KyleRayner said:


> Next week, I'll be making a ressie for a 2BR at VWL. Although I've stayed at WL before, this will be my first stay at the Villas.
> 
> I was just wondering if you guys had any tips or suggestions as far as what view to ask for, what floor, should I request to be close to the elevators, etc.
> 
> Someone had told me to request a lake view because they were able to view the water parade every night. But then I've heard that lake views have obstructed views of the lake, so I'm skeptical about being able to see the water parade from my balcony.
> 
> Any advice or suggestions will be greatly appreciated!!!!



We stayed in a dedicated 2BR last March and it was on the lake side.  While there are obviously tall trees between you and Bay Lake, you can still see the EWP pretty well from the balcony.  At least, we could from our room on the fifth floor.  It was really lovely.  We looked forward to hearing and seeing it every night of our visit.  Just one more thing that makes our beloved lodge so magical!


----------



## KyleRayner

Muushka said:


> Are you making your reservations for 11 months out or 7?  The dedicated are a little more difficult to get hold of.  Also, there are very few villas located on the atrium.  Don't get your heart set on it, you may be disappointed.
> 
> Good luck!



7 months


----------



## LVSWL

wildernessDad said:


> If you want a dedicated 2-br villa, you might want to stay in one of the atrium 2-br's.  I love the connivence to the elevator.


I would LOVE to have one of those rooms! Maybe if I  click my ruby slippers and wish real hard when we check in 29 days from now. No, I'm not excited much!


----------



## KyleRayner

cheer4bison said:


> We stayed in a dedicated 2BR last March and it was on the lake side.  While there are obviously tall trees between you and Bay Lake, you can still see the EWP pretty well from the balcony.  At least, we could from our room on the fifth floor.  It was really lovely.  We looked forward to hearing and seeing it every night of our visit.  Just one more thing that makes our beloved lodge so magical!



If I can't get a dedicated 2BR in the atrium, do you think I should request an upper floor facing the lake? Also wondering if I should request a 2BR near the elevators. I heard the hallways are lengthy and I will have a 9 year old with me who, after a long day at the parks, might complain about that, LOL.


----------



## Muushka

KyleRayner said:


> 7 months



It might be difficult to get the dedicated.  Call as soon as you can!  Good luck!


----------



## blossomz

I have tried for an atrium 2 BR the last couple of times and had no luck!  We did get a nice 2 BR just down the long hall though.


----------



## cheer4bison

KyleRayner said:


> If I can't get a dedicated 2BR in the atrium, do you think I should request an upper floor facing the lake? Also wondering if I should request a 2BR near the elevators. I heard the hallways are lengthy and I will have a 9 year old with me who, after a long day at the parks, might complain about that, LOL.



Sounds like you have a good plan.  That's what we requested and it worked out really well.


----------



## horselover

Been away from the thread for a few days & I missed it.  So...


  HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY MUUSHKA!!!


----------



## LVSWL

KyleRayner said:


> If I can't get a dedicated 2BR in the atrium, do you think I should request an upper floor facing the lake? Also wondering if I should request a 2BR near the elevators. I heard the hallways are lengthy and I will have a 9 year old with me who, after a long day at the parks, might complain about that, LOL.


Good luck! Let us know how it works out!
Happy belated bday Muushka!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Oh I have been forgetting to check the birthdays!  Sorry Muushka!  Hope you had a great birthday and that you have a great birthday month!!!


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Oh I have been forgetting to check the birthdays!  Sorry Muushka!  Hope you had a great birthday and that you have a great birthday month!!!



Awww, thank you.  Funny you said to have a great birthday month.  Several years ago, the powers that be (friends and family who bitterly complain about birthdays the arrive on the first of the month) decided that my birthday does in fact, go for the entire month of March.  So you're covered!


----------



## KyleRayner

Sorry to be such a pest. Okay, so here's the game plan. Please let me know if anyone thinks this isn't a good idea.

I'm going to call MS as soon as they open at 9am. I'm going to request a 2BR dedicated in the atrium. 

If that is not possible, then I'm going to request a 2BR dedicated with a lake view, upper floor, near the elevators. Hopefully there are dedicated 2BR's that can accomodate all 3 of those requests, LOL!


----------



## wildernessDad

KyleRayner said:


> Sorry to be such a pest. Okay, so here's the game plan. Please let me know if anyone thinks this isn't a good idea.
> 
> I'm going to call MS as soon as they open at 9am. I'm going to request a 2BR dedicated in the atrium.
> 
> If that is not possible, then I'm going to request a 2BR dedicated with a lake view, upper floor, near the elevators. Hopefully there are dedicated 2BR's that can accomodate all 3 of those requests, LOL!



You can request the atrium 2-br dedicated.  What you will book with MS is a dedicated 2-br subject to availability.  I've been lucky that my request for an atrium 2-br was granted two years in a row.

FYI, the atrium 2-br room numbers are 2519, 3519, 4519, 2528, 3528, 4528.  The '19' room-numbered villas are on the pool side and the '28' room-numbered villas are on the bus side.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Happy Birthday Muushka!!

Does anyone know if the dates listed for the Mickey Xmas party are final? Looks like the last date is December 18. We are going the week of December 20 and I am shocked they don't have the party through the holiday week.


----------



## wildernessDad

Happy Birthday Muushka!  I hope you enjoyed your special day.


----------



## bobbiwoz

DisneyNutzy said:


> Happy Birthday Muushka!!
> 
> Does anyone know if the dates listed for the Mickey Xmas party are final? Looks like the last date is December 18. We are going the week of December 20 and I am shocked they don't have the party through the holiday week.




The year we had our GG it began on December 19th, and we were disappointed there were no MVMCP's that we could attend.  So, it's possible that what we have is final. 

Bobbi


----------



## MaryJ

First of all...
Happy Birthday Muushka! 

Second....Sorry DN that it isn't working out for you and MVMCP.  However, I'm thrilled because I took a gamble when I booked my ressie for November.   DH wanted to go to F&WF.  I wanted to go for MVMCP.  So, I booked a studio at VWL for 11/5-11/11, knowing that would cover the last weekend of F&WF and hoping that I'd get the Christmas party too.  I was a bit worried when the dates for F&WF were extended to 11/9 which is a Monday.  I knew that in the past that Monday was usually the first date for MVMCP, so I was afraid they might wait a week for the Christmas festivities to start. But, the first date for the Christmas party is 11/10 which is also my BIRTHDAY!!    Guess where we'll be celebrating!

Mary


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies 
I've not had time available to visit the board lately.... our daughter is in the hospital with pneumonia.....
*Happy Birthday, Muushka!* Sorry I missed wishing the best Moose Mom in the world a greeting on your special day. Glad to know you celebrate the whole month!  

I'm particularly interested in the discussion of the 2 bdrm villas. We'll be staying in one in May. Do any of the atrium rooms have a view of the lake of is it just pool/bus? I was going to request an upper floor lake view room at check-in. Is it better to have it noted on the reservation?

Dory...I can feel your excitement! Have a GREAT trip!  
Di


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Belated Birthday Muushka! * 



DisneyNutzy said:


> Does anyone know if the dates listed for the Mickey Xmas party are final? Looks like the last date is December 18. We are going the week of December 20 and I am shocked they don't have the party through the holiday week.



From what I understand in the holiday week they have all of the same shows/parades/fireworks but it's during the regular park hours which are extended.  It may not be the separate party* but * you won't have to pay for it, you won't have the MK close down early so that you have to leave on the nights you weren't attending and you still get to see everything!  

Our trip will be at the beginning of the parties.  After last year I was debating about if we'd go again, but since it will probably be the only Christmas stuff happening in mid-Nov we may do it.  Last year they cancelled the Night before Christmas show we were going to see so we felt a bit jipped.  We would have had to cancel something else to see one of the later shows so it was really a bummer, esp with what they charge for those tickets.


----------



## Muushka

Thank you all for the Happy Birthday wishes.  You Groupies are the BEST! 



MaryJ said:


> First of all...
> Happy Birthday Muushka!
> 
> Second....Sorry DN that it isn't working out for you and MVMCP.  However, I'm thrilled because I took a gamble when I booked my ressie for November.   DH wanted to go to F&WF.  I wanted to go for MVMCP.  So, I booked a studio at VWL for 11/5-11/11, knowing that would cover the last weekend of F&WF and hoping that I'd get the Christmas party too.  I was a bit worried when the dates for F&WF were extended to 11/9 which is a Monday.  I knew that in the past that Monday was usually the first date for MVMCP, so I was afraid they might wait a week for the Christmas festivities to start. But, the first date for the Christmas party is 11/10 which is also my BIRTHDAY!!    Guess where we'll be celebrating!
> 
> Mary



Oh what an awesome birthday that will be!


----------



## Granny

Oh Barb....I haven't been around and really blew it!








But I'd still like to wish you....








After all.....








Happy Birthday Muush!!!


----------



## Goofy's apprentice

This time next week we will be at VWL!!!  Everyone is getting so excited.  all except for me because I have a lot to finish at work before we go and I really feel the stress....however, if it all works out what a great vacatin it will be!

I read back a few pages and see the discussion about the 'atrium' two bedrooms.  We do have a dedicated two bedroom reservation.  How do the atrium ones differ from the others?  Is it just that they are close to the elevator?  Is it the view?  Different configuration?


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka !!!  Happy Birthday !!!!  Hope you had a wonderful day !!!


----------



## tea pot

*
Muushka*
      
*Happy Belated Birthday     
*
So sorry I missed your day  but glad that you will be celebrating all of March...... what a great Idea  

*Granny* love the Moose BD greeting just the best...

*Dory * Safe travel and have a Magical time... 

*Dizny Di.. *Hope your DD has a speedy recovery  

*Think Spring Groupies*


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Awww, thank you.  Funny you said to have a great birthday month.  Several years ago, the powers that be (friends and family who bitterly complain about birthdays the arrive on the first of the month) decided that my birthday does in fact, go for the entire month of March.  So you're covered!


Why celebrate just one day when you can have the whole month!!!



DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies
> I've not had time available to visit the board lately.... our daughter is in the hospital with pneumonia.....


Hope your DD feels better soon!  Please let us know how she is doing! 

DORY - Have a great trip and take lots of pictures for us!!!!!


----------



## Happydinks

Hey Muushka!!!






Happy birthday month!!  Sorry we missed the official day.  Hope you had fun!!

Leslie and Bob


----------



## Granny

Goofy's apprentice said:


> This time next week we will be at VWL!!!  Everyone is getting so excited.  all except for me because I have a lot to finish at work before we go and I really feel the stress....however, if it all works out what a great vacatin it will be!
> 
> I read back a few pages and see the discussion about the 'atrium' two bedrooms.  We do have a dedicated two bedroom reservation.  How do the atrium ones differ from the others?  Is it just that they are close to the elevator?  Is it the view?  Different configuration?



They do have a different configuration which expands the "living room" somewhat and reduces the kitchen to a galley style.  There are only a handful of them, but no harm in asking.

Enjoy your trip.  It sounds like it will be the perfect break from work for you!


----------



## Happydinks

Granny said:


> They do have a different configuration which expands the "living room" somewhat and reduces the kitchen to a galley style.  There are only a handful of them, but no harm in asking.
> 
> Enjoy your trip.  It sounds like it will be the perfect break from work for you!



The ones Granny are referring to we rented in 2006 - thanks to our bellman - Larry (who is still there and remembers us!).  The units are L shaped - with the two bedrooms being at "opposite corners".  Larry told us the next time we rented and wanted that particular type of unit to ask for "2 bedroom, corner, courtyard view" and MS would know exactly what we were talking about.  We liked the unit a lot because the living room area did seem larger - and from our balcony we could see (at that time) the water parade. When you walk out of the elevators, go toward the atrium, take a left, and the unit are right in the corner of the first wall that you come to - so they are very close to the elevators.

Hi Granny !


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Oh Barb....I haven't been around and really blew it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'd still like to wish you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Muush!!!



Thank you Granny and everyone.  You are all so kind.... 

DizDi, I hope your daughter gets better soon, poor thing!


----------



## Goofy's apprentice

thanks so much for all the information.  We are travelling with two little ones.  It has been a while for us since ours are teenagers.  The extra living room space may be just what we need.  We'll give it a try.

I am counting sleeps to the stress relieving - 4 and then only 2 more to Vacation !!!


----------



## rer1972

Will be home December 6-11 2009.  Not sure who is coming with me just yet.


----------



## rer1972

Sooo, what does it take to become a VWL Groupie????


----------



## jimmytammy

rer1972 said:


> Sooo, what does it take to become a VWL Groupie????



A great big WELCOME!!!

And forgot to mention, a lotta love for all things Lodge


----------



## wildernessDad

rer1972 said:


> Sooo, what does it take to become a VWL Groupie????



Grab a moose picture and place it in your siggie.  Like Dorothy in the land of Oz, she always had the way to go home.  And you always have been a VWL groupie, the siggie is just window dressing.


----------



## Muushka

rer1972 said:


> Will be home December 6-11 2009.  Not sure who is coming with me just yet.



*Whoah!!  New Groupie coming when we have our big gathering!!  WooHoo!!
I took the liberty of adding you to our list on the front page.  PM me or let me know here if that is not a good thing!*

*I'll bet that moose would look really really good on you.  Grab him!*
*
Oh, and welcome!!*


----------



## mickeymorse

HAPPY BIRTHMONTH MUUSH!!

Haven't been Dissing for a while and miss Moose Moms birthday. Hope you had a great one.  

Hi to all groupies and any new ones.


----------



## Muushka

Thanks, MM.  Your post made me smile. 

I will have to tell Mr Muush that it has a name.  It is birthmonth.


----------



## Oshawa

Happy Birthday Muushka!!  Sorry I am a day late.  I hope you had a wonderful day!! 

Welcome to the new Groupies.


----------



## twokats

rer1972 said:


> Sooo, what does it take to become a VWL Groupie????



You will be going not too long after I come home.  

Where in Texas are you?


----------



## twokats

OOOPS!!!
Almost forgot. . . . 

Happy Birthmonth Muushka!!!!


----------



## rer1972

jimmytammy said:


> A great big WELCOME!!!
> 
> And forgot to mention, a lotta love for all things Lodge





wildernessDad said:


> Grab a moose picture and place it in your siggie.  Like Dorothy in the land of Oz, she always had the way to go home.  And you always have been a VWL groupie, the siggie is just window dressing.





Muushka said:


> *Whoah!!  New Groupie coming when we have our big gathering!!  WooHoo!!
> I took the liberty of adding you to our list on the front page.  PM me or let me know here if that is not a good thing!*
> 
> *I'll bet that moose would look really really good on you.  Grab him!*
> *
> Oh, and welcome!!*





twokats said:


> You will be going not too long after I come home.
> 
> Where in Texas are you?



Thanks for the welcome!!!

Adding me to the list is  with me. 

I'm from down near South Padre Island, but my real home is in VWL  

Hmmmm, the moose don't look too bad.


----------



## Muushka

> the moose don't look too bad.



Are you kidding?  He looks great!  And very handsome!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Welcome Rer1972!  That moose does look mighty fine on you!!!

MM -  Good to hear from you!


----------



## blossomz

MUUSHKA!  How could I have missed such an important day!  Happy Belated Birthday!! 


Welcome RER!  We love new groupies 'round here!


----------



## Muushka

Thank you all for the warm wishes. 

  Guess what Dory is doing today!!!!


----------



## Inkmahm

Another belated happy birthday wish for you!

Finally I'm down to 9 days until vacation!  Lots going on at home, I really need a break from normal life.  WDW, here we come!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> DVC Mike Mar 7 -15 BWV
> KeepSwimmingDory March 7 FW cabins for 2 birthday boys! Twins!
> KeepSwimmingDory March 8-12 VWL



Whoo-hoo.....hope Dory and Mike are having fun in WDW !!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey Eliza haven't heard from you in a while.  Everything okay?


----------



## MiaSRN62

I know....me too eliza.....you ok ?

Maria


----------



## blossomz

Yeah!! where R U?


----------



## Muushka

I miss Eliza... 

If you see this, will you PM me?


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> I miss Eliza...



Ditto Eliza!! No Sid/Rizzo/Big Guy stories, no Disney trivia---somehow it all seems strange - a little "Off-Kilter"! Hope you're okay Eliza -- and just been busy!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Looks like we need to send out a search party for Eliza!


----------



## tea pot

Hello Groupies... 
Bright Sunny Day   here in New England We had a big tease this weekend.. It was up in the high 50's then another day of snow on Monday        Well you know what they say if you don't like the weather here wait a minute.

Oh I need.. to be in My Happy Place....  Thinking of *Dory*  I Hope she is having a Magical time     Looking forward to her trip report

 *A Big Welcome rer1972 * *Whoo Hoo New Groupie  *
*Eliza*  Hope all is well ....sending a groupie hug  

Think Spring


----------



## horselover

Good morning groupies.  Thinking of Dory today on this gray, dreary day in N.E.  Wishing I was at the Lodge!  Hope you're having a great time Dory!

I'm not getting my email alerts for new postings to this thread anymore.      I'm still subscribed to it.  Anyone know what could be causing that?

Counting down the days until our May trip & wishing Spring would hurry up & get here already!

Hope you're all doing well.  Moose dust to all!


----------



## tea pot

horselover said:


> Good morning groupies.  Thinking of Dory today on this gray, dreary day in N.E.  Wishing I was at the Lodge!  Hope you're having a great time Dory!
> 
> I'm not getting my email alerts for new postings to this thread anymore.      I'm still subscribed to it.  Anyone know what could be causing that?
> 
> *Counting down the days until our May trip & wishing Spring would hurry up & get here already!*
> 
> Hope you're all doing well.  Moose dust to all!



Hey *horselover* .....I'm with you....We're going home on May 1st... I Need it Bad.....  sorry I can't help with the alerts but so glad to hear from you.. 

Did anyone notice that over the past two days there has only been one post a day.....  
Where did everybody go ?????

*Muushka ......Where are you......???????*


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Ok, I'm gonna post for the groupies!!!!! I am leaving for a 3 night Wonder cruise/3 night WVL trip in 2 months, 2 weeks!!!! I have made ressie's for Whispering Canyon, I hope I like it! Gonna request the "library" area, per a Dis'er who recommended that this would be a quieter place to eat. Any comments groupie's? I am so pschyed for the Electric Pagent Parade on the beach, gonna make my FW segway tour ressie's today!!!! I am getting ready for a great time groupies!!!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

tea pot said:


> Did anyone notice that over the past two days there has only been one post a day.....
> Where did everybody go ?????
> 
> *Muushka ......Where are you......???????*



Yes I agree, it has been quiet on here the last few days.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Good Morning Groupies!* 

*tea pot* We'll be at the lodge on May 1 also! Yes, I too am really ready for this trip.

*horselover* I consider myself somewhat of a computer illiterate.... This same thing happened to me. I agonized over settings and checking my computer for viruses ect. I begged and pleaded with my husband and daughter - both of whom know computers far better than I - to take a look and see if they could find anything. No luck! Months later I called our internet provider for a completely unrelated problem and mentioned to them that I had not been receiving my emails from the Dis boards. Hhmmm suddenly they appeared. Seems they were, all of a sudden, being blocked as spam! So, check your settings, then call your provider.

 *Rer1972*  Nice to have you with us! This is a great group of folks that share a love for our 'home away from home' not to mention their compassion for each other.

Is *Eliza* still MIA? Sending  your way and hoping you're just busy with family and work.

Our daughter is home from the hospital after having been treated for pneumonia these past 10 days. This crazy weather isn't good for any of us.  So if there are Groupies that are ill, here's some  for a speedy recovery!

*Dory* enjoy some sun for the rest of us!  Can't wait to hear all about your trip!
Di


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DiznyDi - glad your daughter is home!  I'm sure that will help to lift her spirits.  It must have been really hard for her to be in the hospital for so long.  And hard for you too!  So glad she is doing better!
No word from Eliza yet.


----------



## Muushka

Good morning Groupies 

Not too much new here.  We don't owe any taxes this year!! 

The weather has been wonderful, but I am afraid that it will get cold again tomorrow. 

I really miss Eliza.

BWV Dreamin, cruise!  VWL!!!  Wow!!
If you need any secret info on sea sickness (for those who get really sea sick ), PM me. 
You are going to have such a fun time!!!  Is the library area the area towards the back of the restaurant?  If yes, we love eating in that section, nice and quiet.

I hope Dory and Mike are having a great time!


----------



## LVSWL

BWV Dreamin said:


> Ok, I'm gonna post for the groupies!!!!! I am leaving for a 3 night Wonder cruise/3 night WVL trip in 2 months, 2 weeks!!!! I have made ressie's for Whispering Canyon, I hope I like it! Gonna request the "library" area, per a Dis'er who recommended that this would be a quieter place to eat. Any comments groupie's? I am so pschyed for the Electric Pagent Parade on the beach, gonna make my FW segway tour ressie's today!!!! I am getting ready for a great time groupies!!!!!


We have been in the "library" area before. It is QUIET, although our boys were 5 & 9 and we were hoping for the hooplah  so we did not really appreciate how wonderful that was at the time We leave for 8 wonderful days at VWL in 3 weeks and 2 days but who is counting right. My suitcase is on the bed and clothes are everywhere!! It is in the 80's here today, so I can see how white my legs are


----------



## BWV Dreamin

LVSWL said:


> We have been in the "library" area before. It is QUIET, although our boys were 5 & 9 and we were hoping for the hooplah  so we did not really appreciate how wonderful that was at the time We leave for 8 wonderful days at VWL in 3 weeks and 2 days but who is counting right. My suitcase is on the bed and clothes are everywhere!! It is in the 80's here today, so I can see how white my legs are


Yeah, so glad to hear about "quiet in library room'!! Now, if I can just get that request!


----------



## tea pot

​


BWV Dreamin said:


> Ok, I'm gonna post for the groupies!!!!! I am leaving for a 3 night Wonder cruise/3 night WVL trip in 2 months, 2 weeks!!!! I have made ressie's for Whispering Canyon, I hope I like it! Gonna request the "library" area, per a Dis'er who recommended that this would be a quieter place to eat. Any comments groupie's? I am so pschyed for the Electric Pagent Parade on the beach, gonna make my FW segway tour ressie's today!!!! I am getting ready for a great time groupies!!!!!



A 3 night cruise and  3 nights at the Lodge sounds like a Wonderful Vacation      We like the library area... you'll have a great time  



DiznyDi said:


> *Good Morning Groupies!*
> 
> *tea pot* We'll be at the lodge on May 1 also! Yes, I too am really ready for this trip.
> 
> Our daughter is home from the hospital after having been treated for pneumonia these past 10 days. This crazy weather isn't good for any of us.  So if there are Groupies that are ill, here's some  for a speedy recovery!
> 
> Di



*Di*  We'll be at the BCV in May, Flower Show Time. Planning on a visit or two to the Lodge.  We're saving our VWL points for our Dec trip

So glad your daughter is home.  

*Hi  Muushka*  love your JFK Quote esp. the second line so many people forget it   I think it's just as important.


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> Good morning Groupies
> 
> Not too much new here.  We don't owe any taxes this year!!
> 
> The weather has been wonderful, but I am afraid that it will get cold again tomorrow.
> 
> I really miss Eliza.
> 
> BWV Dreamin, cruise!  VWL!!!  Wow!!
> If you need any secret info on sea sickness (for those who get really sea sick ), PM me.



Good morning groupies 

Not much going one here either!

We've gotten our refund (being unemployed does have SOME advantages) already - and no estimated taxes for this year are due! 

Winter weather returns tomorrow for us - can't believe it! 

Ditto on Eliza --- where on earth could she be?!?!?!

*BWV *- PM Muushka - she IS the cruise queen - and really helped us with our cruise last October!

Have a good day everyone.  Gosh, it's been too quiet on this board this week!

Leslie


----------



## cheer4bison

Hi folks,

Maybe it has been so quiet on this thread because DVC Mike (also a groupie, I believe) has an excellent live trip report going on this week while he is at BWV and SSR.  He is posting some great photos under his thread on the Mouscellaneous section.  Seriously, go check them out!  Some of those photos make you feel like you're right there.   

Hope you all are having a great week.

Jill


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Well we want to see some WVL pics here!!! Waiting to see some pics from  WVL dis'ers! Whose going soon?


----------



## blossomz

Hi everyone!  Just stopping by to say hi!  Hey..is anyone planning on joining the new fan group sponsored by Disney?  23?  It sounds really expensive!

Hope our groupie pals are having a great time at the world!

Still no Eliza?


----------



## wildernessDad

blossomz said:


> Hi everyone!  Just stopping by to say hi!  Hey..is anyone planning on joining the new fan group sponsored by Disney?  23?  It sounds really expensive!
> 
> Hope our groupie pals are having a great time at the world!
> 
> Still no Eliza?



I joined and bought the 3 pins.  I guess I was a sucker when I saw the young Walt on the cover of the magazine.


----------



## Inkmahm

blossomz said:


> Hi everyone!  Just stopping by to say hi!  Hey..is anyone planning on joining the new fan group sponsored by Disney?  23?  It sounds really expensive!
> 
> Hope our groupie pals are having a great time at the world!
> 
> Still no Eliza?


I was going to wait to join but I was at the Disneyshopping site last night buying more Mickey luggage on sale and it was SO easy to add the D23 membership to the cart...    Plus my husband liked one of the pins so I ordered it right away, too.
 I think the membership isn't much more than the cost of the magazine subscription so I'll try it for a year and see what "extras" I get.  

Anyone remember the old Disney fan club that was disbanded about the time they started the Disney Visa card?


----------



## Inkmahm

BWV Dreamin said:


> Well we want to see some WVL pics here!!! Waiting to see some pics from  WVL dis'ers! Whose going soon?



Me!    We'll be there the end of next week.  But I have no idea how to upload pictures to the DIS.  I'll have my camera along on the trip but won't download pictures until we are back home.

I've been watching the weather forecast for next week and it is about perfect.  Only scattered thunderstorms on the day we arrive, the 17th.  Our first 4 nights are at AKV though.


----------



## Inkmahm

Did I kill the thread yesterday?  We were all the way to page 2 today!


----------



## Muushka

*Page 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  

  *Oh, the humanity!!!!*  

Rainy, cold, crummy day here in NC.  I am off to a neighboring town to take my Black Friday Best Friend to the airport, lucky dog is going on a cruise!

Then it's off to the twin's birthday party.

Not too much longer till the thread killer (Inkmahm) is VWL bound!! 
Ooooh, and I see there is a birthday too!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Inkmahm said:


> Me!  We'll be there the end of next week. But I have no idea how to upload pictures to the DIS. I'll have my camera along on the trip but won't download pictures until we are back home.
> 
> I've been watching the weather forecast for next week and it is about perfect. Only scattered thunderstorms on the day we arrive, the 17th. Our first 4 nights are at AKV though.


Just take the pics, and we will talk you thru how to post them!!!! I so need to see some WVL pics......lucky you! Have a great trip!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey Dory where are you?!  We need a trip report!!!  And pictures!  Hope you had a great trip!

Inkmahm  - hope you have a great trip and birthday!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Good morning Groupies!  Here's something fun to look at on a Sunday.  I've gotta figure out where to put one of these!   
Pirate Cove Theatre


----------



## Inkmahm

Thanks, everyone!  My birthday is actually the 19th so I'll be at AKV, but then at VWL soon after.  I'll try to take some pictures while there.


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Good morning Groupies!  Here's something fun to look at on a Sunday.  I've gotta figure out where to put one of these!
> Pirate Cove Theatre



Nice home theater!  Gotta love that theme!


----------



## blossomz

Hey Ink and WD..Would you let me know when you get your D23 stuff and if you really feel it is worth joining..I'm still on the fence!  Thanks..


----------



## Inkmahm

blossomz said:


> Hey Ink and WD..Would you let me know when you get your D23 stuff and if you really feel it is worth joining..I'm still on the fence!  Thanks..



I joined mostly because I wanted the magazine and the membership wasn't that much more.  I'm still hoping for some cool discounts or something to go with the magazines. The old Disney fan club membership had a discount with it.


----------



## wildernessDad

blossomz said:


> Hey Ink and WD..Would you let me know when you get your D23 stuff and if you really feel it is worth joining..I'm still on the fence!  Thanks..




Will do.  The silver pin and the plane crazy pin has shipped, but the membership and the tink pin has not.

I purchased the magazine from my local Barnes & Noble and it was over $15 for the mag.  Since they are issuing the magazine 4 times per year, that and tax would bring it close to the $75 membership fee.  So from that perspective, it seems to be worth it.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

wildernessDad said:


> Will do. The silver pin and the plane crazy pin has shipped, but the membership and the tink pin has not.
> 
> I purchased the magazine from my local Barnes & Noble and it was over $15 for the mag. Since they are issuing the magazine 4 times per year, that and tax would bring it close to the $75 membership fee. So from that perspective, it seems to be worth it.


Is the membership fee a "one time fee", or must you pay this annually? If not, I guess you still have to pay for the magazines annually at $15/mag?


----------



## Granny

Hey guys! 

For you all heading home soon, don't forget to look for our favorite Hidden Mickey!


----------



## Granny

And since Eliza hasn't been around  lately to ask any trivia questions, I'll ask one.

According to Disney, when was VWL "established"?


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Groupies 

*Inkmahm* It's almost time! Have a GREAT trip!  Let us know how you celebrate!

Still no *Eliza*  Hope all is well! Sending warm thoughts your way.

*Dory*  must be too tired from her trip. We want to hear all about it!

Those that have joined *D23* please let us know what you think. I'm also 'sitting on the fence' and would appreciate any feedback. I did preview the Premiere Issue at our local Disney Store and the magazine has a really upscale look.

Di


----------



## horselover

Hi groupies.  I feel so out of the loop.  I'm still not getting any email updates when new posts are added.  I've switched my browser to Firefox hoping that might solve the problem.  We'll see.  I guess the next thing to do will be call my service provider if this doesn't work.  

Not much new here.  Counting down to DH's big 50 celebration on Sat.  I'll finally be able to tell him about our trip.  Phew!  I'm very proud of myself for keeping it a secret so long.  It's so not like me!   

Also sending good thoughts Eliza's way.  Hope all is well!   

Dory can't wait to see some pics!  

Have a good day all!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Good morning Groupies!  Here's something fun to look at on a Sunday.  I've gotta figure out where to put one of these!
> Pirate Cove Theatre


That is pretty cool.  I would like to have a VWL themed one!



blossomz said:


> Hey Ink and WD..Would you let me know when you get your D23 stuff and if you really feel it is worth joining..I'm still on the fence!  Thanks..


I don't usually listen to the podcasts but this past weekend they were talking about this.  I don't know the guys name but he is hating it!  I think it seems to be that he wanted it to be more about the parks than Disney history.  He just kept ranting about it for quite some time.

Hey Muushka - speaking of Podcasts, I never got to listen to the one you were on.  Could you give me the date you were on so I could find it?  Thanks!


----------



## wildernessDad

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I don't usually listen to the podcasts but this past weekend they were talking about this.  I don't know the guys name but he is hating it!  I think it seems to be that he wanted it to be more about the parks than Disney history.  He just kept ranting about it for quite some time.



I am JUST fine with D23 being about Disney history.  It's one of the things I love about Disney.


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> And since Eliza hasn't been around  lately to ask any trivia questions, I'll ask one.
> 
> According to Disney, when was VWL "established"?



Not sure of the date, but it was the pioneers who joined the east to the west by rail.  Supposedly, they built VWL and thought they'd keep it there so that others could discover it and realize what a great place it was to build say a Lodge.    Something like that, I believe.


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> That is pretty cool.  I would like to have a VWL themed one!
> 
> 
> I don't usually listen to the podcasts but this past weekend they were talking about this.  I don't know the guys name but he is hating it!  I think it seems to be that he wanted it to be more about the parks than Disney history.  He just kept ranting about it for quite some time.
> 
> Hey Muushka - speaking of Podcasts, I never got to listen to the one you were on.  Could you give me the date you were on so I could find it?  Thanks!



Oh, I don't remember the date of the podcast, but I do know that it was the first one.  And then I think the third one was Eliza, Blossomz and myself (that was fun!).


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> Not sure of the date, but it was the pioneers who joined the east to the west by rail.  Supposedly, they built VWL and thought they'd keep it there so that others could discover it and realize what a great place it was to build say a Lodge.    Something like that, I believe.



WDad...you have the back story down pat, I think!    The "established" date is actually posted for public viewing at VWL.  I thought someone probably had a picture of it since we pretty much have photographed every inch of this great resort!!


----------



## Muushka

Granny, I didn't check the date, but want to make a guess.

Was it in 1992 or 1993?

Does anyone remember the postcards that WL used to give out?  I have one in a beautiful frame.  
It is like an artist's rendering, but in color.


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Granny, I didn't check the date, but want to make a guess.
> 
> Was it in 1992 or 1993?
> 
> Does anyone remember the postcards that WL used to give out?  I have one in a beautiful frame.
> It is like an artist's rendering, but in color.



Muush...the "established date" uses the one in the back story.  And its on a sign that all of us have seen.  It's 1886, in case this piece of trivia resurfaces.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies,

Just wanted to check in and say hi. Hope everything is okay with Eliza. Love the VWL back story trivia.


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> Muush...the "established date" uses the one in the back story.  And its on a sign that all of us have seen.  It's 1886, in case this piece of trivia resurfaces.



Ahhh!  There it is.  I don't know how many times I've looked at that!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Everyone - Thanks for all the trip wishes and sorry I have been so slow in getting back on.  Lots of family stuff going on--DS19 did end up withdrawing from college and hopes to go back in the fall. DS20 arrived home the day after we did for spring break with his girlfriend to stay here the week. Fortunately I had some notice before we left to get DS14 room clean for her to stay in.  Takes a fumigation to get a teenage boys room ready for a guest. 

I dont really do trip reports, but I did take lots of pictures and will post some soon.  We didnt get to be flag family, but I did have a nice visit with Ranger Stan.  He is such a cutie and so sweet!  I told him I was in the groupies with Jimmytammy and Muushka and he was so excited to talk about you all.  He spoke very highly of Jimmytammy and his family and how much he enjoyed meeting Muush! He blushed when I talked of how famous and loved he is here on the internet.  I dont usually post pictures of myself, but I did get my picture made with him.

























Ill post a few more later.  I did try to get some without the human clutter for those who appreciate that. 

Di - Sorry to hear your daughter was in the hospital.  Glad she is home now.


----------



## Muushka

Dory is home!!  Dory is home!!!!  Welcome back!

And thank you for the birthday card, so sweet and I love Vizzini!

I am glad you got to talk with Ranger Stan.  I imagine he goes home and talks about his Groupies. 

Love those no-human-clutter pics!  But you know here on the boards, I do love seeing the different Groupies and their kiddos.   

DI, I missed that your daughter was in the hospital, glad she is home too!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Thanks for pics, Dory!!!!! I am soooo excited. (Has anyone kinda equated the VWL with the same kind of lodge that was in the movie "Dirty Dancing"?)


----------



## blossomz

Welcome back Dory.  Sounds like you had a great trip!

Di hope your daughter is on the mend.

I listened to Lou's podcast and he had a roundtable discussion about D23 and then I saw what WD and Ink said ...and I couldn't stand it anymore...now I joined!  Next I will have to invest in the pins!  I feel like such a sucker sometimes..but I like feeling like i have an "in" in the company!

Ooh!!!  Just saw that I've passed triple digits and am 99 days out!!!!


----------



## Granny

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> I don’t really do trip reports, but I did take lots of pictures and will post some soon.



Dory...great to see you back safe and sound, and thanks for the wonderful pictures.  We just can't get enough of 'em!!  




BWV Dreamin said:


> (Has anyone kinda equated the VWL with the same kind of lodge that was in the movie "Dirty Dancing"?)



So NOW I know why I've always been nervous to bring my two teenage daughters there!!  Think there's a big dance going on down at the bike rental place every night?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

wildernessDad said:


> I am JUST fine with D23 being about Disney history.  It's one of the things I love about Disney.


I agree.  I love that kind of stuff.  I cry watching the movie they have at DHS about Walt Disney.  Suffering brain malfunction and can't think of the name of it.   



Muushka said:


> Oh, I don't remember the date of the podcast, but I do know that it was the first one.  And then I think the third one was Eliza, Blossomz and myself (that was fun!).



Hey thanks!  I'll check them out!

Dory - so good to hear from you and I loved the pictures and the card for Muushka!

Hope everyone has a happy St. Patty's day tomorrow!  Stay safe on the roads!  Remember to wear your green so you don't get pinched!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Does anyone remember the postcards that WL used to give out? I have one in a beautiful frame.
> It is like an artist's rendering, but in color.



I do Muushka....I have a couple saved.  Framing it is a great idea  

Thanks for the trivia Granny !!!

Still missin' eliza........

Dory !!!  Welcome back !  Loved your photos !  

I leave for Orlando on Thurs !!!!

Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy St Patrick's Day Groupies !!!!!


----------



## horselover

Top 'O The Morning Groupies!   I love St. Patrick's Day.   Everyone is irish today it's great.        Hope you all find that rainbow with the pot of gold at the end of it today (or something similarly fantastic)!

Welcome back Dory!  Thanks for the pics.  I never get tired of looking at our Lodge.  Can't wait to be back there in about 6 wks.  Just for a visit this time though since we're staying at BWV.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## Inkmahm

Yay!  One more morning of work and then I'm on a plane to WDW this afternoon!  We're trying Boma's for dinner tonight for the first time.


----------



## Muushka

*Happy packing/trails Inkmahm!

Thanks for the O'Moose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Maria!

Is anyone else really happy to see our Granny around the Groupie board???? Well, besides me, of course!*

PS Granny, thanks for the WL trivia.  I wasn't on the ball!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Inkmahm & Maria - Have a great trip!

Love the O' moosie 

I thought of my moosie groupies at Frontierland when I saw these:










And a photo of where I wish I was today:


----------



## Happydinks

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Inkmahm & Maria - Have a great trip!
> 
> Love the O' moosie
> 
> I thought of my moosie groupies at Frontierland when I saw these:



Hey Dory-

I HAVE these jammy's! (TMI??)  Very comfy!

RE: your DS19 - I did the same thing (in the dark ages - many many years ago ) after 3 years of college because I just decided I didn't want to do what I was going to school for (music education) - took a year off, worked, straightened out my head - and went back and got a degree in business.  I do know that my mom cried for 3 days and worried that I wouldn't go back to school (I am the oldest and was the 1st to go to college).  I hope whatever the reason for him leaving doesn't keep him from going back again.  Just found out this am that a friend of ours son also withdrew from VA Tech because he wasn't doing well, recognized that fact, came home and is working a couple of PT jobs and going to school at Virginia Commonwealth University in DT Richmond - and is happier.  Everything works out in the end.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Inkmahm & Maria - Have a great trip!
> 
> Love the O' moosie
> 
> I thought of my moosie groupies at Frontierland when I saw these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a photo of where I wish I was today:


I want that soap!!! Can I buy it at the lodge, or do I have to go into MK?


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

BWV Dreamin said:


> I want that soap!!! Can I buy it at the lodge, or do I have to go into MK?


I saw it in the Mercantile later, but I had snapped the picture at Frontierland so I posted that one. There are several choices, but the moose is my favorite. They also had a cute moose apron.  



Happydinks said:


> Hey Dory-
> 
> I HAVE these jammy's! (TMI??)  Very comfy!
> 
> RE: your DS19 - I did the same thing (in the dark ages - many many years ago ) after 3 years of college because I just decided I didn't want to do what I was going to school for (music education) - took a year off, worked, straightened out my head - and went back and got a degree in business.  I do know that my mom cried for 3 days and worried that I wouldn't go back to school (I am the oldest and was the 1st to go to college).  I hope whatever the reason for him leaving doesn't keep him from going back again.  Just found out this am that a friend of ours son also withdrew from VA Tech because he wasn't doing well, recognized that fact, came home and is working a couple of PT jobs and going to school at Virginia Commonwealth University in DT Richmond - and is happier.  Everything works out in the end.



Thanks for the encouragement.  He is my 2nd college son and the first went through something similar last fall (for different reasons) but was able to catch up and finish. This semester he has done fine.  DS19 is withdrawing for medical reasons and basically just got so far behind he couldn't catch up.  He hopes to go back in the fall.  He has some medical tests scheduled for next week so we're just kind of taking it a day at a time with him.


----------



## Inkmahm

I'm at the airport ready to board in a few minutes...of course, it is a freakishly warm day in WI today.  71 degrees here in March!  That's a rare spring day.  Still glad I'm headed to Florida...


----------



## wildernessDad

I didn't even want to mention this, but we're (Me, DW, DS) leaving tomorrow for a three night stay at OKW and a four day conference in the Orlando area.  So no WDW parks this trip and most of the time will be spent at this conference.

Muushka, there's no need to count this towards vacation (even though I'm taking vacation time off).

You won't 'see' me for a few days.  I am eager to check out OKW as I have never stayed there.  DW has and likes it there very much.

We're going to hit Earl of Sandwich tomorrow for a late lunch and we're eating an early dinner at the Turf Club Bar and Grill at SSR on Thursday.  If the time permits, I'd like to hit Downtown Disney during the late evening.


----------



## wildernessDad

Inkmahm, have a great trip!  I hope the weather holds up!


----------



## Muushka

Inkmahm said:


> I'm at the airport ready to board in a few minutes...of course, it is a freakishly warm day in WI today.  71 degrees here in March!  That's a rare spring day.  Still glad I'm headed to Florida...


At the airport!  Next step, VWL! 



wildernessDad said:


> I didn't even want to mention this, but we're (Me, DW, DS) leaving tomorrow for a three night stay at OKW and a four day conference in the Orlando area.  So no WDW parks this trip and most of the time will be spent at this conference.
> 
> Muushka, there's no need to count this towards vacation (even though I'm taking vacation time off).
> 
> You won't 'see' me for a few days.  I am eager to check out OKW as I have never stayed there.  DW has and likes it there very much.
> 
> We're going to hit Earl of Sandwich tomorrow for a late lunch and we're eating an early dinner at the Turf Club Bar and Grill at SSR on Thursday.  If the time permits, I'd like to hit Downtown Disney during the late evening.



First time at OKW!  Have a great time, I am sure you will like it there (almost as much as VWL... ).

Happy trails to both of you!


----------



## Inkmahm

We're here!  Not at VWL yet though.  That's not until Saturday.  We're staying concierge AKV until then.  We got the same studio as last time we were here, 6406.  It is pool view but not a bad view.  I was hoping for savanna view this time but no such luck.

We ate at Boma tonight for the first time ever.  It was pretty good for a buffet, I'd eat there again.  I tried the famed zebra domes for dessert and thought they were really sweet.  My favorite new thing was the apple vinegrette (spelling?) dressing for the salad.  she-crab soup was pretty good, too!

Tomorrow we are doing the backstage magic tour starting at Epcot.  I think it is 7 hours long!  Lunch at Whispering Canyon and dinner at Yachtsmen steakhouse.   

Weather today was beautiful when we got here.  I also hope it holds out.


----------



## blossomz

Ooh!  You'll have to tell us all about the backstage magic tour!  I've thought about doing it-but never have.  How does Kidani look?


----------



## horselover

Inkham - Thanks for the mini update.  I'm jealous you're staying at both of my homes this trip!  We haven't been able to stay at AKV yet.  Not sure when we'll be able to make that happen either.  Glad to hear you enjoyed Boma.  We love Boma & I am not an adventurous eater.  I've had that apple vinaigrette dressing also.  It's yummy.  They also sometimes have a chicken pepper pot soup that is sooo good.   How are things looking over at Kidani?  Can't wait to hear all about the tour.  

Moose dust to you for a fantastic trip!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Inkmahm said:


> We're here!  Not at VWL yet though.  That's not until Saturday.  We're staying concierge AKV until then.  We got the same studio as last time we were here, 6406.  It is pool view but not a bad view.  I was hoping for savanna view this time but no such luck.
> 
> We ate at Boma tonight for the first time ever.  It was pretty good for a buffet, I'd eat there again.  I tried the famed zebra domes for dessert and thought they were really sweet.  My favorite new thing was the apple vinegrette (spelling?) dressing for the salad.  she-crab soup was pretty good, too!
> 
> Tomorrow we are doing the backstage magic tour starting at Epcot.  I think it is 7 hours long!  Lunch at Whispering Canyon and dinner at Yachtsmen steakhouse.
> 
> Weather today was beautiful when we got here.  I also hope it holds out.



Hi Inkmahm,

Have a great time. We LOVE the Yachtsman!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

wildernessDad said:


> I didn't even want to mention this, but we're (Me, DW, DS) leaving tomorrow for a three night stay at OKW and a four day conference in the Orlando area.  So no WDW parks this trip and most of the time will be spent at this conference.
> 
> Muushka, there's no need to count this towards vacation (even though I'm taking vacation time off).
> 
> You won't 'see' me for a few days.  I am eager to check out OKW as I have never stayed there.  DW has and likes it there very much.
> 
> We're going to hit Earl of Sandwich tomorrow for a late lunch and we're eating an early dinner at the Turf Club Bar and Grill at SSR on Thursday.  If the time permits, I'd like to hit Downtown Disney during the late evening.



Enjoy your time in Orlando! Hope you enjoy OKW.  There are some positives for sure.  The big rooms and having your car parked close are 2 of the good things. It was relaxing....it's not VWL but we did enjoy our time there on 2 different trips. We've stayed on Disney property before for another event and didn't have park tickets.  It was nice just to be there and hit downtown Disney and just be in WDW.

We just ate at Earl of Sandwich twice on our last trip.  My boys love it and it is a pretty economical meal. 

*Inkmahm* - Have a wonderful time.  Hope the tour is fun.  I'd love to hear about it too.  Have considered doing it but never taken the time.

Here's a few more from last week.  I am a weird one who likes to see the lights, signs, etc. so I take pictures of everything.  If I post to many somebody yell at me to stop!  

I love these lights:





And the flowers:





Even the sign at the bus stop:





The walkway to the bus:





Walkway to the Villas:





And for the sofa lovers:


----------



## BWV Dreamin

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Enjoy your time in Orlando! Hope you enjoy OKW. There are some positives for sure. The big rooms and having your car parked close are 2 of the good things. It was relaxing....it's not VWL but we did enjoy our time there on 2 different trips. We've stayed on Disney property before for another event and didn't have park tickets. It was nice just to be there and hit downtown Disney and just be in WDW.
> 
> We just ate at Earl of Sandwich twice on our last trip. My boys love it and it is a pretty economical meal.
> 
> *Inkmahm* - Have a wonderful time. Hope the tour is fun. I'd love to hear about it too. Have considered doing it but never taken the time.
> 
> Here's a few more from last week. I am a weird one who likes to see the lights, signs, etc. so I take pictures of everything. If I post to many somebody yell at me to stop!
> 
> I love these lights:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the flowers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the sign at the bus stop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The walkway to the bus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walkway to the Villas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the sofa lovers:


Ha!  Oh, that pattern is .......! It's all Granny's fault!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Here's a few more from last week.  I am a weird one who likes to see the lights, signs, etc. so I take pictures of everything.  If I post to many somebody yell at me to stop!



It's not possible to post too many!!!  Keep bringing them on!  I am enjoying them!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thanks for posting the pictures, KeepSwimmingDory!  I love the whole WL area, can't see it too much.
I'm looking forward to hearing Inkmahn's review of the tour.  I like to do tours and have the Gardens of the World planned next Tuesday with my DCuz.  Then we have the two safaris at AKV, concierge for later next week.  We don't have a VWL stay until December, but then we're there also, and with the whole family, for the Marathon weekend too.  Used up 2 years worth of our VWL points with those two trips.  

I enjoy reading about the VWL...this is a great thread!

Bobbi


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Does anyone know if I can get that Moose Spit soap at WL? Or do I have to go into MK?


----------



## PirateMel

BWV Dreamin said:


> Does anyone know if I can get that Moose Spit soap at WL? Or do I have to go into MK?



Canada gift shop in EPCOT has it as well I believe.


----------



## blossomz

BWV Dreamin said:


> Does anyone know if I can get that Moose Spit soap at WL? Or do I have to go into MK?



I've purchased it at the Mercantile..


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

BWV Dreamin said:


> Does anyone know if I can get that Moose Spit soap at WL? Or do I have to go into MK?



Yes it was there.  Sorry I posted the pic from Frontierland because that was where I saw it first.  Didn't have the camera in the mercantile at WL but they had the same kind.


----------



## Inkmahm

A beautiful day weatherwise!  And we loved the Behind the Scenes Magic Tour.  We took a bus to the various locations and then did some walking. Fernando was our guide- he's been with Disney since 1983 and knows quite a bit about it first hand.  He told us all about the building of Epcot and the American building in particular.  We got to see the mechanics behind the American show- amazing.  There's no real floor to the stage, just a log of stuff that moves back and forth, up and down.

We also saw the main employee building where they get their cleaned uniforms and have lockers.  There are rows and rows of uniforms.  Also they test the carpet there because 5,000 people a day walk on it. If it holds up for the employees then it can get used on stage.

At Hollywood studios we went behind the scenes at Twilight Tower of Terror.  They are adding more safety items to it including sensors in the seats so the your butt is back against the back rest, not forward in the seat so the seatbelt is too loose.

We also saw where costumes are designed and made, including costunes for the new MK parade.  Very cool.

Lunch was at Whispering Canyon so we were also told some of the details of  the WL construction.


At the MK we saw central shop which is a building 3 football fields long.  They work on all of the various ride cars, etc.  and make the anemitronics (sp?) .  There was a section of carpenters doing a lot of wood working, too.  Very interesting. 

We went to the laundry facility and THAT was cool to see, too!  Everything is so automated,they track each garment electronically.  They all have bar codes so the computer knows where they are all the time.

The utilidors (the tunnel) is interesting to see, too.  We saw it before on Keys to the Kingdom but it is always amazing.

The tour ended with us seeing the new parade at the MK, then busing it back to Epcot.  I highly recommend the tour for all Disney Lovers.  It made me want to BE a castmember.

Dinner at the Yachtsmen Steakhouse was good but I've had better there.  The steak was a little burned on one side and still a bit raw on the other.  It tasted fine and was very tender so I didn't accept the offer of a new steak from the waiter.  While we were waiting for our table, I saw the hostess turn someone away for not meeting the dress code!  The woman had what were probably very expensive jeans purchased complete with rips in them.  She was told they weren't acceptable, no ripped or torn jeans allowed.  They told her she could purchase new pants at the gift shop if she wanted to be allowed in.  I think they left as I didn't see the family get seated while we were there.  I've never before seen anyone turned away.

We came back to AKV after dinner and drove over to the Kidani entrance. You can't get very close yet but can see that it looks done from the outside.  We walked down the hallway to see what we could see from the public areas at Jambo but it was getting dark already so we couldn't see much.  Friday we're doing the afternoon safari though so we should get MUCH closer and see Kidani from the savanna point of view.

Tomorrow is my birthday and I think I'm leaning towards the gift card rather than the fast passes.   It's EMH at MK so that should give us a jump on people staying off property.  We have all day scheduled for the MK with dinner at California Grill.  Time for bed, it's been a long day.


----------



## Granny

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> And for the sofa lovers:



Why that would be EVERYONE here, right?   

That sofa ROCKS!!!!  

Way to go, VWL interior decorators!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Granny said:


> Why that would be EVERYONE here, right?
> 
> That sofa ROCKS!!!!
> 
> Way to go, VWL interior decorators!



 

Good morning groupies! Inkmahm sounds like you are having a wonderful time so far. Thanks for the update! Glad you enjoyed the tour.

Here is the moose elevator.





I posted some other VWL pictures on this thread (post 1319 & 1322). If you have never looked through this thread there are some great pictures over there you might enjoy!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1717127&page=88


----------



## Muushka

Inkmahm, that tour sounds like it would be a lot of fun.  2 questions: do you have to have admission to do it and how much does it cost?  Thanks!

Is that sofa in the studios?  Fingers crossed that it is in the 1 BR!

Oh, and..............

    *Happy Birthday Inkmahm!!!!*


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

We were in a studio where I took the sofa picture.  Room 1550.

I haven't stayed at VWL before so I didn't know what to expect.  It was also our first time in a studio.  I missed the kitchen.  We usually eat one or two meals a day in the room when we stay at WDW. 

Inkmahm - 






Have fun on your birthday! Enjoy spending the birthday fun card if that is what you choose.  My boys had a blast spending their money and made it last all week somehow.  When it is my money they never do that.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> We were in a studio where I took the sofa picture. Room 1550.
> 
> I haven't stayed at VWL before so I didn't know what to expect. It was also our first time in a studio. I missed the kitchen. We usually eat one or two meals a day in the room when we stay at WDW.
> 
> Inkmahm -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun on your birthday! Enjoy spending the birthday fun card if that is what you choose.  My boys had a blast spending their money and made it last all week somehow. When it is my money they never do that.


Hi Dory, can you elaborate on your studio stay? We have a studio ressied for 3 days...I know it will be a tad tight, DH, 19yo DS, and me. But its only for 3 nights post a cruise.....how was your location? I requested close to the elevators...


----------



## tea pot

Good Morning Groupies

Just dropped by to say HI   Lots of family stuff going on... all good
I need to read back  

But just wanted to say
 *HAPPY BIRTHDAY Inkmahm*


----------



## Muushka

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> We were in a studio where I took the sofa picture.  Room 1550.



Dang...might be worth staying in a studio to not have to look at that horrible couch in the 1 BR 
(GRANNY    )


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY INKHAM!!!!


You couldn't be spending it in a better place.  Hope you have a great day!


----------



## twokats

Hello to all!!

Happy Birthday Inkmahm.  Hope you have a fantastic day! 

We did the Backstage Magic Tour back in 2004.  It was great!  Our tourguide was a lady (don't remember her name).  She was fantastic, plus her son was Peter Pan and he waved at all of us during the parade since his mom was with us!!

At the time of our tour, lunch was at the italian restaurant in Disney studio.  Can't remember the name right now.  It was good, but not my DH's favorite.  He can live without pasta.

It was a long day, but so informative.  Getting to see behind the scenes and how it all works to create the magic was awesome.  We got to also see where they store the Christmas decorations for all the parks and lodges, plus the florist the tunnels, and Inkmahm is right the workings for the American show at Epcot was amazing in how it works.  

The year we did the tour it was one of our major expenditures, but to us it was so worth it.  Our daughter had just turned 17 so she was just old enough to go on it.  She was mesmerized the whole time.  The special pin they gave us at the end was great.  

I think it is well worth it if you ever get the chance to do it.

Hope everyone is having a great week.  Weather has been good here in Texas.  We finally got some much needed rain last week.   
It is just a little over 2 months til my trip.  If I wasn't so tired I would be really excited.  Hope to get a little rest before we go!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Well BWVDreamin - we had 4 of us in the studio including DH, and DS14 twins and me.  They don't do well sharing a bed so we brought our air bed.  It worked ok for us--was just more crowded than before.  Pre-DVC we always stayed in a Ft. Wilderness cabin.  Since buying DVC, we have stayed at OKW in a 1BR for the 4 of us or 2BR for the 6 of us and OKW rooms are huge. Other than staying in the lodge just DH & me this was our first WL trip.

I'll post what I have of the studio.  I didn't take many in the room.  We had stayed the first night at Ft. Wilderness and DH checked us out and into VWL while the boys & I were at MK.  So I didn't get pictures before the room got messy.  So I took some on our last day after we mostly had moved out.  

The room does include a little refrigerator, microwave, small sink, full size coffee pot, toaster, some plastic silverware and paper goods, some real drinking glasses and mugs, and I may be forgetting some other stuff. Not a great picture but this gives you the idea.





We did not request a location--never have with DVC and have always been happy with where we have been put.  We were pretty far down a hallway on the first floor--the hallway that is the first to the left when you come in the back door to the villas.  This was our patio and view from it.




looking left when standing on the patio





looking straight ahead





looking right





our patio





In addition to the patio, the thing that made the room workable for us is my DH claimed this as his room:





He spent most of his time that we were at the resort down there.  Had to do a lot of work and that was a peaceful place to do it.  He used the room when he needed internet and the rest of the time that room became "his" space.  My 14 yr. old twin boys are competitive, opposite, and don't always get along. Usually the serious one is annoyed with the silly one. It is so much fun to annoy someone who gets upset so easily.  I would think any one of my 4 kids would be fine in a studio with DH & me.

Here is a link to a studio floorplan and some info.  Our room was flipped with the bathroom/beds on the left wall and the wet bar/tv etc on the right as you walk in.
http://dvcnews.com/index.php?Itemid=136&id=150&option=com_content&task=view

Hope this helps you.  Wish I had more pics of the room for you.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Well BWVDreamin - we had 4 of us in the studio including DH, and DS14 twins and me. They don't do well sharing a bed so we brought our air bed. It worked ok for us--was just more crowded than before. Pre-DVC we always stayed in a Ft. Wilderness cabin. Since buying DVC, we have stayed at OKW in a 1BR for the 4 of us or 2BR for the 6 of us and OKW rooms are huge. Other than staying in the lodge just DH & me this was our first WL trip.
> 
> I'll post what I have of the studio. I didn't take many in the room. We had stayed the first night at Ft. Wilderness and DH checked us out and into VWL while the boys & I were at MK. So I didn't get pictures before the room got messy. So I took some on our last day after we mostly had moved out.
> 
> The room does include a little refrigerator, microwave, small sink, full size coffee pot, toaster, some plastic silverware and paper goods, some real drinking glasses and mugs, and I may be forgetting some other stuff. Not a great picture but this gives you the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did not request a location--never have with DVC and have always been happy with where we have been put. We were pretty far down a hallway on the first floor--the hallway that is the first to the left when you come in the back door to the villas. This was our patio and view from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking left when standing on the patio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking straight ahead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our patio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to the patio, the thing that made the room workable for us is my DH claimed this as his room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He spent most of his time that we were at the resort down there. Had to do a lot of work and that was a peaceful place to do it. He used the room when he needed internet and the rest of the time that room became "his" space. My 14 yr. old twin boys are competitive, opposite, and don't always get along. Usually the serious one is annoyed with the silly one. It is so much fun to annoy someone who gets upset so easily.  I would think any one of my 4 kids would be fine in a studio with DH & me.
> 
> Here is a link to a studio floorplan and some info. Our room was flipped with the bathroom/beds on the left wall and the wet bar/tv etc on the right as you walk in.
> http://dvcnews.com/index.php?Itemid=136&id=150&option=com_content&task=view
> 
> Hope this helps you. Wish I had more pics of the room for you.


Great pics! Seems very private.....was it? I think I may request this room...did you hear much noise from the unit above? Also, was it close to the elevators? Thanks Dory!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

We never heard any noise from next door or above. It was not close to an elevator.  If you come down the walkway from the lodge, enter the villas, go through the lobby and just before you exit the back door to go to the quiet pool our hallway was the one to the right and we were pretty far down that hall on the right.  I guess we were on the side that further down has the dumpster view, but I didn't see or hear them.  I think it is the rooms ending in 60 that have the dreaded dumpster view.  We had the view you see pictured and it was very private at least the times we were outside we saw nobody.  The opposite side of the hall from us would be the lake/quiet pool view. That would not be as private I guess.  I have also heard if you request a specific room number and it is not available you may get something totally opposite.  Maybe someone with more experience with room requests can make a suggestion.  We were happy with it, but don't have anything else there to compare it to.  

I found some better pictures on another site of our studio.  Looks exactly how our room looked before my boys messed it up.

http://*********************/wdwphotos/dvc/vwl_studio.htm


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Don't ever ask me for directions.  I had to edit my previous post to get left/right straight.  Good grief!  No wonder I get lost so much. I can't remember what I'm looking for half the time and I don't know right from left!


----------



## tea pot

* HAPPY BELATED ST PATTY'S DAY   GROUPIES* *It 's a legal holiday here in Boston...  *
*Dory* I LOve LOve LOve your pics and so glad you had a Magical time...



Inkmahm said:


> A beautiful day weatherwise!  And we loved the Behind the Scenes Magic Tour.  We took a bus to the various locations and then did some walking. Fernando was our guide- he's been with Disney since 1983 and knows quite a bit about it first hand.  He told us all about the building of Epcot and the American building in particular.  We got to see the mechanics behind the American show- amazing.  There's no real floor to the stage, just a log of stuff that moves back and forth, up and down.
> 
> We also saw the main employee building where they get their cleaned uniforms and have lockers.  There are rows and rows of uniforms.  Also they test the carpet there because 5,000 people a day walk on it. If it holds up for the employees then it can get used on stage.
> 
> At Hollywood studios we went behind the scenes at Twilight Tower of Terror.  They are adding more safety items to it including sensors in the seats so the your butt is back against the back rest, not forward in the seat so the seatbelt is too loose.
> 
> We also saw where costumes are designed and made, including costunes for the new MK parade.  Very cool.
> 
> Lunch was at Whispering Canyon so we were also told some of the details of  the WL construction.
> 
> 
> At the MK we saw central shop which is a building 3 football fields long.  They work on all of the various ride cars, etc.  and make the anemitronics (sp?) .  There was a section of carpenters doing a lot of wood working, too.  Very interesting.
> 
> We went to the laundry facility and THAT was cool to see, too!  Everything is so automated,they track each garment electronically.  They all have bar codes so the computer knows where they are all the time.
> 
> The utilidors (the tunnel) is interesting to see, too.  We saw it before on Keys to the Kingdom but it is always amazing.
> 
> The tour ended with us seeing the new parade at the MK, then busing it back to Epcot.  I highly recommend the tour for all Disney Lovers.  It made me want to BE a castmember.



I took this tour some years ago. I agree and was ready to sign up and still feel that way..
We saw most of the same things but ate a Mamma Melrose at DS and saw  behind the scenes of Star Wars.   Did you know that each car is on a platform and is moved up and down by 3 legs and that each car is watched on live video? CMs watch for fainting etc. as a safety measure. So smile the next time your on the ride... you are being watched. We also had a tour of one of the large buildings that holds all the Christmas decorations. WOW Unbelievable. Our guide also told us about the "Christmas groupies" that book their vacation on the days before the hotels are decorated and stay up all night for several nights watching the decorations go up around the world.. I think I would love to do that some day.

Take Care Groupies and Think Spring


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> Inkmahm, that tour sounds like it would be a lot of fun.  2 questions: do you have to have admission to do it and how much does it cost?  Thanks!
> 
> Is that sofa in the studios?  Fingers crossed that it is in the 1 BR!
> 
> Oh, and..............
> 
> *Happy Birthday Inkmahm!!!!*



Thanks!  You don't need admission for the tour and I think it was about $170 each after discount (15 or 20%, I don't remember which.)  Fairly expensive but worth doing.


----------



## Inkmahm

Thanks for the birthday wishes, everyone!  I had a GREAT birthday!

We drove to the MK this morning for EMH but they only had two monorails running and only on the resort track, no express. It took until 8 am,the park opening, to actually get there!  More than half an hour.  Lucky there was no one in line at all at will call so I got my $75 gift card and my birthday button in no time.  I got a tshirt at the Haunted Mansion and I have my eye on a couple new computer accessories I saw in the shops. A wireless mouse shaped like Mickey's hand and a Mickey mouse flash drive.  Both are cute and will not surprise people I work with if I get them.

We used fast passes and even though MK was crowded, we did everything we wanted to today including Buzz three times and Thunder Mountain twice.  Disney had everything open and all available cars running on each ride as far as I could tell.  The park was supposed to close at 10 pm but they extended it to 11 pm and added a second SpectroMagic parade.  I really liked the parade, very colorful.  And I'm not normally a parade fan.

Dinner at California Grill was a surprise because the new chef is changing things there. It's the old chef from Jiko so you'd think he'd leave the flatbread appetizers alone but that would not be true.  There is only sushi on the menu, no flatbreads to start with.  I registered my complaint and the waitress said she thought they'd be coming back to the menu.  I guess I am not the only one to complain.  Both our dinners were good.  No free birthday dessert this time but that's okay, I figure Disney gave me $75 already so I'm not complaining.

The weather is still great-warm and sunny. We had a mid-afternoon Dole pineapple float to cool down and rest a bit. That's one of my favorite MK treats.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

tea pot said:


> [We saw most of the same things but ate a Mamma Melrose at DS and saw  behind the scenes of Star Wars.   Did you know that each car is on a platform and is moved up and down by 3 legs and that each car is watched on live video? CMs watch for fainting etc. as a safety measure. So smile the next time your on the ride... you are being watched.



They must get a kick out of me - most of the time I ride this I sit with my eyes closed!  Virtual rides and I don't always get along - give me a roller coaster anyday!


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for the kind words from Ranger Stan, and thanks for mentioning us to him.  I cant wait to see him in about 40 days!!


----------



## blossomz

Happy Birtday Inkmahm!  Sounds like a great trip so far...If you see Ranger Stan tell him Blossom says hello too!  We will be down in about 94 days!


----------



## blossomz

OK guys..I have a question and need groupie advice...

As you know, I am booked for our first cruise in June.  Have any of you booked a cruise on points and if you have...did you purchase the trip insurance.  It covers the points @ $5 each.  They want $165.11.  I was really thinking of doing it in case something were to happen to my mom who is in a nursing home, but they said that would be considered a preexisting condition.  So now I am not sure it is worth it.  What advice do you have guys?


----------



## claire_ont

Lately I have been wrestling with my husband as to whether or not we should pick up some VWL points as an add-on.  We currently own at AKV and we love it there, but I am absolutely obsessed with the thought of spending Christmas at VWL.  I have been trying to convince him to do a small add-on so we could bank and borrow and spend every third year there.  
Here is where we currently stand. We both love the themeing at AKV, and I know VWL had the same architect and is also heavily themed.  We love the peace and quiet of AKV, and VWL seems to also offer this. We like the idea of having more outdoor activities besides visiting the pool - a plus for VWL over AKV. We also like the less sprawling resorts and being in one building appeals to us.  We do not like resorts that look like hotels.
Here are my issues:
1. We have never even visited VWL.
2. We tend to make one trip per school year, within 12 months of each other to maximize our annual passes - a March, December rotation seems to work well for us to fit in school vacations.  Last trip Dec 2008, next trip March 2010 As well coming from Canada we like to get away from the snow. I have my heart set on VWL for Christmas 2010.  I know the 11 month booking window will be critical for this so a visit March 2010 will be too late. I hate the thought of paying cash for a ressie or renting points, when I could be putting that money towards buying points.
3.  I have this whole Disney Chip and Dale Christmas cartoon running through my head (yah, I know there will be no chipmunks running through the lobby...).  Am I delusional or is Christmas at VWL really something special?  We did enjoy AKV last Christmas just for comparison for those of you who have seen both.
As there seems to be a fairly large contingent on these boards that own at both AKV and VWL am I crazy to buy there without seeing anything other than pictures?  If I love AKV, what will I also like about VWL?


----------



## blossomz

Well...we tend to be a bit fanatical when it comes to our Lodge!  I am one of the people that own at both places and absolutely love them.  VWL has a very special place in my heart and it truly feels like home when we stay there!  I, for one, do not think you are crazy..but I am somebody who is never satisfied with the number of points I own!  So I guess my advice is ...GO FOR IT!


----------



## tea pot

*claire ont*     No  you're not crazy..
We did this last August.  We added on enought points for DH and I to spend about 5 nights in a studio every year or to bank our points and be able to get a 1 BR every other year... We can even bank and borrow our points to be able to book a 2 BR so that the whole family can stay....  If you Love Christmas and you Love Disney World ....It's the best place to be in December......  Last December we had the most most magical moment at the Lodge. It was after MVMCP... We took the boat back late after the second parade (which is a major perk when the mobs of people are waiting for the buses) We picked up a couple cups of cocoa and sat in the lobby in front of the beautiful tree, the fire was going and the lobby was empty and It was just a perfect moment..... We acctually stayed about a 1/2 an hour.. Just The Best  
So if you can, I say *DO IT..... you will not regret it*...


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

What a wonderful Christmas WL magical moment tea pot. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## tea pot

Good Evening Groupies 

I'm so excited about our upcoming trip home on May 1st.  and even though we will be staying at the BCV  We plan on spending some time at our Beloved Lodge and hope to meet Ranger Stan.  What day and time would be best to try to see him ?  I think I remember something about a VWL tour.  When do they offer this tour and is Ranger Stan the guide ?  

Thanks for your help..

Thanks Dory


----------



## blossomz

I think Ranger Stan is there Wed-Sat.  He usually does the tour at around 9 AM.  You can usually find him standing in the lobby looking for people who want to take the tour.  Tell him I say hi!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

blossomz said:


> OK guys..I have a question and need groupie advice...
> 
> As you know, I am booked for our first cruise in June. Have any of you booked a cruise on points and if you have...did you purchase the trip insurance. It covers the points @ $5 each. They want $165.11. I was really thinking of doing it in case something were to happen to my mom who is in a nursing home, but they said that would be considered a preexisting condition. So now I am not sure it is worth it. What advice do you have guys?


 I am also going on my first cruise the end of May! We are doing the 3 night Wonder cruise.....I only took out extra medical insurance. I did not take out the insurance for the points since it is such a short cruise. There are too many loopholes/things that are not covered. June is a great month, I think you will be fine (if it were hurricane season, that may be a different story).


----------



## Inkmahm

Friday we did the Segway tour at Fort Wilderness and loved it.  I liked it better than Epcot but both were fun.  Lunch at Fulton's crab house was a 30% discount (King crab claws!) because I took my email from my DVC guide to prove that was the offer.  They wanted to give me 20% off.  Those were great crab claws and we will return there in the future for that dish in particular.  Friday afternoon we did the safari at AK so I got pictures of Kidani from the savanna. There are animals on sunset including zebras that were added there.  The tour was a lot of fun, same as last time.  Dinner at Jiko was even better as they did filet, halibut and chicken as the main dishes.  All were wonderful.  We had a good time on concierge and actually took advantage of the food this trip for a change, mostly for breakfast and then our evening cordial.  Amarula is great and I'll have to find a bottle at home.


Saturday was early opening at Hollywood studios so we took advantage of that.  Had to move from AKV to VWL very early for that to happen. By  7 am at VWL our studio was ready!  Except I wanted one on the lake side for a change so we switched to one we had to wait for (didn't matter since we were headed off to HS for the day anyway.)  Got 3rd floor second from the end, 3561.  A dedicated studo, very nice. I'm trying to figure out if stuff is new in here because it is in such great shape. Still no flat screen tv though so I'm not sure.

We did Toy Story 4 times andTower of Terror 3 thanks to the EMH and the use of fast passes.  People who came at 9 am opening were at a distinct disadvantage, it was pretty crowded.

Lunch at Brown Derby was good, as always.  Dinner at Artist Point was our best meal of the trip.  I had a great salad, the salmon and fruit cobbler.  Everything was tasty and the correct temperature.  I love that place.  Jiko is still my favorite but Artist Point is very high on the list.

We also went to Downtown Disney and visited Goofy's candy place for the first time.  Used a snack credit to make choc dipped pretzel sticks.  A bit too many M&M's on them for my taste but fun to do.

I'll have to do Sunday later as it is tine to go to Animal Kingdom!


----------



## claire_ont

Thank-you for the encouragement!  Tea pot - the moment you describe is one that has flickered through my imagination more than once. My husband and I have decided we will go ahaed with our VWL add-on.  I left a message with my guide this weekend.  

I looked at the resales, but even though the cost per point is over $20 less than Disney, by the time I add in the closing fees and the lack of 08 points (that I value at $10 a point) that I would have to rent or transfer for our March 2010 trip, Disney works out to virtually the same cost as resale - plus I get the number of points I want, the instant gratification of points with less wait and I can pay by credit card and get the flight points.  

Doing the happy dance - 

Claire  - Planned upcoming trips - AKV/VWL - Mar 2010, VWL Dec 2010


----------



## jimmytammy

tea pot said:


> Good Evening Groupies
> 
> I'm so excited about our upcoming trip home on May 1st.  and even though we will be staying at the BCV  We plan on spending some time at our Beloved Lodge and hope to meet Ranger Stan.  What day and time would be best to try to see him ?  I think I remember something about a VWL tour.  When do they offer this tour and is Ranger Stan the guide ?
> 
> Thanks for your help..
> 
> Thanks Dory



blossomz is right, Ranger Stan is there Wed-Sat.  He will be standing by the support pole nearest guest relations at 9am.  If you miss the Lodge tour, he usually hangs around in the lobby.  If its warm, he likes to go just outside the main doors and greet people.  He takes lunch around 1, then heads home at 4.  

BTW, we will be there Apr 29-May 8.


----------



## Granny

Inkmahm...thanks for the continuing updates.  Sounds like your trip is going very well indeed! 

claire_ont....I have to say that you might not have come to an unbiased thread to get an answer to your question.  No, you are not crazy.  At least, no crazier than any of us VWL Groupies who tend to think WL/VWL is a special place at any time of the year.  

Your assessment of the ambience and feel of WL/VWL is correct.  It does have the same majestic lobby as AKL and the same laid back feel.  Like AKL, it is a quiet haven after a hectic day in the parks.  Also you have the additional activities on Bay Lake and the biking/walking trails are the best at WDW (IMHO).  

At Christmas the whole experience goes up a notch and WL/VWL is perfectly suited to the occasion.  The decorations blend naturally into the woodsy feel and the music pumped throughout the grounds switches to soft Christmas carols.

We liked it a lot at Christmas, and would recommend it to anyone.  A small add-on with banking & borrowing to go every three years sounds like a great idea if you can swing it financially.  My only advice would be to avoid cutting it too close on the points as they could shift the point schedules a few points per week again as they recently did.

The only down side to going right at Christmas time...the point schedule.    But it is definitely worth it to us.  Good luck on your decision. 


*Edited to add: * Sorry, I didn't see your second post indicating you'd already made the call to your Guide.  I think your reasoning for going direct through Disney is right on target too.  Let us know when you get your points so we can congratulate you properly with a Moose Dust dance. !


----------



## jimmytammy

claire_ont said:


> Thank-you for the encouragement!  Tea pot - the moment you describe is one that has flickered through my imagination more than once. My husband and I have decided we will go ahaed with our VWL add-on.  I left a message with my guide this weekend.
> 
> I looked at the resales, but even though the cost per point is over $20 less than Disney, by the time I add in the closing fees and the lack of 08 points (that I value at $10 a point) that I would have to rent or transfer for our March 2010 trip, Disney works out to virtually the same cost as resale - plus I get the number of points I want, the instant gratification of points with less wait and I can pay by credit card and get the flight points.
> 
> Doing the happy dance -
> 
> Claire  - Planned upcoming trips - AKV/VWL - Mar 2010, VWL Dec 2010



Welcome to our groupies!  And congrats on the add-on!!  We bought VWL site unseen and havent regretted one moment.


----------



## horselover

claire_ont said:


> Thank-you for the encouragement!  Tea pot - the moment you describe is one that has flickered through my imagination more than once. My husband and I have decided we will go ahaed with our VWL add-on.  I left a message with my guide this weekend.
> 
> I looked at the resales, but even though the cost per point is over $20 less than Disney, by the time I add in the closing fees and the lack of 08 points (that I value at $10 a point) that I would have to rent or transfer for our March 2010 trip, Disney works out to virtually the same cost as resale - plus I get the number of points I want, the instant gratification of points with less wait and I can pay by credit card and get the flight points.
> 
> Doing the happy dance -
> 
> Claire  - Planned upcoming trips - AKV/VWL - Mar 2010, VWL Dec 2010




Congrats on making the decision to add-on at VWL!  I don't think there's anyone on this thread that will tell you it's a bad decision!       I'm also one of those people that own at AKV & then added on at VWL last fall.   We did the direct through too.  By the time you add in the closing costs with resale the prices are almost the same.  We had our 1st stay in the Villas in Jan. & will be spending our 1st Christmas there this Dec.!       I don't think you'll regret your decision.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Inkmahm said:


> Friday we did the Segway tour at Fort Wilderness and loved it. I liked it better than Epcot but both were fun. Lunch at Fulton's crab house was a 30% discount (King crab claws!) because I took my email from my DVC guide to prove that was the offer. They wanted to give me 20% off. Those were great crab claws and we will return there in the future for that dish in particular. Friday afternoon we did the safari at AK so I got pictures of Kidani from the savanna. There are animals on sunset including zebras that were added there. The tour was a lot of fun, same as last time. Dinner at Jiko was even better as they did filet, halibut and chicken as the main dishes. All were wonderful. We had a good time on concierge and actually took advantage of the food this trip for a change, mostly for breakfast and then our evening cordial. Amarula is great and I'll have to find a bottle at home.
> 
> 
> Saturday was early opening at Hollywood studios so we took advantage of that. Had to move from AKV to VWL very early for that to happen. By 7 am at VWL our studio was ready! Except I wanted one on the lake side for a change so we switched to one we had to wait for (didn't matter since we were headed off to HS for the day anyway.) Got 3rd floor second from the end, 3561. A dedicated studo, very nice. I'm trying to figure out if stuff is new in here because it is in such great shape. Still no flat screen tv though so I'm not sure.
> 
> We did Toy Story 4 times andTower of Terror 3 thanks to the EMH and the use of fast passes. People who came at 9 am opening were at a distinct disadvantage, it was pretty crowded.
> 
> Lunch at Brown Derby was good, as always. Dinner at Artist Point was our best meal of the trip. I had a great salad, the salmon and fruit cobbler. Everything was tasty and the correct temperature. I love that place. Jiko is still my favorite but Artist Point is very high on the list.
> 
> We also went to Downtown Disney and visited Goofy's candy place for the first time. Used a snack credit to make choc dipped pretzel sticks. A bit too many M&M's on them for my taste but fun to do.
> 
> I'll have to do Sunday later as it is tine to go to Animal Kingdom!


 I have the FW segway tour scheduled for June 2nd.....so glad to hear you liked it. This will be our first segway tour....


----------



## LVSWL

BWV Dreamin said:


> I have the FW segway tour scheduled for June 2nd.....so glad to hear you liked it. This will be our first segway tour....


Be sure to take your camera so that the CM can take your picture for you on the segways! Have a great time!


----------



## Happydinks

Good morning Groupies!
Hope everyone is doing well this first week of spring!  Trees are blooming, daffodils are up - and allergies are raging! Thank goodness for Allegra! We do love spring though.

*Inkman *- we are living vicariously through your updates!  We still have seven months before our trip!

Well, we've gone for it - got waitlisted for a MK view in BLT for the first half of our trip in October! Keeping our fingers crossed that it will come through before then.  I'm just fascinated by BLT and what it would be like overlooking the Castle each night - but NOT fascinated enough to do an add on!  We're going during F&W - so don't know if it will come through or not.  If not - oh well - 10 days at VWL is not so bad.

*claire_ont* - Congrats on your purchase!  We spent a 8 days right after Thanksgiving in 2007 at VWL - and it was our most favorite trip.  Even when it's "busy", it's "quiet", and the Villas are lovely.  I my mind, it was the most perfect place.

Wherever you are Eliza - hope you return to us soon!  You are sorely missed!

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## claire_ont

Thank-you everyone for the responses.  I am hoping to actually get to talk to my guide tonight as all I did so far is leave her a message on her answering machine.  I am hoping when we talk that there will be points available.  This purchase is dependant on my daughter's pony selling (she has moved onto a horse) and the pony closing date is 1 April 2009.  So hopefully on 2 April 2009 I will be able to say the purchase is complete.



Granny said:


> claire_ont....I have to say that you might not have come to an unbiased thread to get an answer to your question.  No, you are not crazy.  At least, no crazier than any of us VWL Groupies who tend to think WL/VWL is a special place at any time of the year.



I knew this board may be a little biased :, but I was looking for confirmation I was correct, more than negatives; especially since the responses were being used to help convince my husband. 

- And then, the board went down  and I was on my own again.... 

Left to my own devices, I went back to the fact that my half century birthday is next year. I have been strongly hinting (maybe borderline "obsessively nagging" if you asked my husband) that I would like these points as my Bday present.  To please me (or just to get some peace) he finally said yes "if the pony sale completes".  Poor man, he always says that he is not hen pecked, he is buzzard bit.  What can I say except after 28 years of marriage I still have the world's best husband.



Granny said:


> We liked it a lot at Christmas, and would recommend it to anyone.  A small add-on with banking & borrowing to go every three years sounds like a great idea if you can swing it financially.  My only advice would be to avoid cutting it too close on the points as they could shift the point schedules a few points per week again as they recently did.



Financially will depend on the pony sale completing.  For extra point coverage, I am planning to buy 5 more points per year than I need which with banking and borrowing will give me 15 extra.  If that is not enough after the next points chart change, then I will just have to stay for a shorter period, or do another add-on. 



Granny said:


> *Edited to add: * Sorry, I didn't see your second post indicating you'd already made the call to your Guide.  I think your reasoning for going direct through Disney is right on target too.  Let us know when you get your points so we can congratulate you properly with a Moose Dust dance. !



You guys will be the first to know.  I am keeping my fingers crossed.

Claire


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happydinks said:


> Well, we've gone for it - got waitlisted for a MK view in BLT for the first half of our trip in October! Keeping our fingers crossed that it will come through before then.  I'm just fascinated by BLT and what it would be like overlooking the Castle each night - but NOT fascinated enough to do an add on!  We're going during F&W - so don't know if it will come through or not.  If not - oh well - 10 days at VWL is not so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Wherever you are Eliza - hope you return to us soon!  You are sorely missed!



Good luck on the waitlist!  That Castle view would be amazing. 
I agree, we sure miss you Eliza!!!!

Claire_ont - Welcome to the family and congrats on the add on!


----------



## Muushka

Hello Claire! 

Welcome to Groupie-Land, friendliest place on the Dis!

I wish you luck in your half-century-birthday-wish list.

I had one of those 5 years ago and demanded a 7 night DCL cruise!  
I am married to a willing victim, so all was good.

I read back a bit and didn't see an offer for a Groupie
Moosie, or did I?  Anywhoo, you seem like a perfect candidate to adopt our Mascot.  We don't care if people own there or just love to visit, either way, if you feel so inclined, grab him!  I'll bet he would look very handsome on you!

  *Eliza.....Come Home!!!!*


----------



## Luvdisney

We'll be there on 7/6/09 in a 1 bdrm.


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka - love the Thatcher quote in your siggy!!


----------



## claire_ont

Muushka, Thank-you very much for the groupie moose invite.  If I must say so, you were correct. He does look quite handsome as part of my signature.   Now, I can't wait to be able to put up the resort banner as well.

My husband also is a very willing participant in my DVC adventures.  I think he enjoys me trying to convince him, almost as much as I enjoy trying to convince him.

Claire


----------



## Oshawa

claire_ont said:


> Lately I have been wrestling with my husband as to whether or not we should pick up some VWL points as an add-on.  We currently own at AKV and we love it there, but I am absolutely obsessed with the thought of spending Christmas at VWL.  I have been trying to convince him to do a small add-on so we could bank and borrow and spend every third year there.
> Here is where we currently stand. We both love the themeing at AKV, and I know VWL had the same architect and is also heavily themed.  We love the peace and quiet of AKV, and VWL seems to also offer this. We like the idea of having more outdoor activities besides visiting the pool - a plus for VWL over AKV. We also like the less sprawling resorts and being in one building appeals to us.  We do not like resorts that look like hotels.
> Here are my issues:
> 1. We have never even visited VWL.
> 2. We tend to make one trip per school year, within 12 months of each other to maximize our annual passes - a March, December rotation seems to work well for us to fit in school vacations.  Last trip Dec 2008, next trip March 2010 As well coming from Canada we like to get away from the snow. I have my heart set on VWL for Christmas 2010.  I know the 11 month booking window will be critical for this so a visit March 2010 will be too late. I hate the thought of paying cash for a ressie or renting points, when I could be putting that money towards buying points.
> 3.  I have this whole Disney Chip and Dale Christmas cartoon running through my head (yah, I know there will be no chipmunks running through the lobby...).  Am I delusional or is Christmas at VWL really something special?  We did enjoy AKV last Christmas just for comparison for those of you who have seen both.
> As there seems to be a fairly large contingent on these boards that own at both AKV and VWL am I crazy to buy there without seeing anything other than pictures?  If I love AKV, what will I also like about VWL?



 from a fellow Canadian!!  We bought sight unseen also.  Looking forward to our first trip home!

Have not been on for a little while.  Lots of catching up to do.
Hope you are all well.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hi groupies!  It has come to my attention that I neglected to tell you all that I got my job back part time this past week.  What a relief.  I just have to hope now that it is permanant.  I am trying to work real hard to prove to them that they need me.  Now we just need to keep sending moose dust to our other out of work groupies!  Hope you find something soon!

The sun has just come out after having some nice storms in the area.  There were tornado warnings not far from us and our sirens went off cause there was some action north of us.  Gotta love the midwest in spring!

My DH has been so tempted lately to add on some points but just can't afford it right now without putting it on the credit cards.  Saw a good deal on a VWL resale with a good amount of banked points.  Someday I would love to have enough to be able to go at Christmas.


----------



## Muushka

Luvdisney said:


> We'll be there on 7/6/09 in a 1 bdrm.



Lucky you!!


Happydinks said:


> Muushka - love the Thatcher quote in your siggy!!



Thank you, I hope I can keep it....



claire_ont said:


> Muushka, Thank-you very much for the groupie moose invite.  If I must say so, you were correct. He does look quite handsome as part of my signature.   Now, I can't wait to be able to put up the resort banner as well.
> 
> My husband also is a very willing participant in my DVC adventures.  I think he enjoys me trying to convince him, almost as much as I enjoy trying to convince him.
> 
> Claire



You are a Groupie Extrodinaire!!  That Moose looks great!
My husband is pretty willing too.  He calls me a brat, but he wants the things as bad as I do!



Oshawa said:


> from a fellow Canadian!!  We bought sight unseen also.  Looking forward to our first trip home!
> 
> Have not been on for a little while.  Lots of catching up to do.
> Hope you are all well.



Hi Oshawa, so glad you have a Canadian-buddy!



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hi groupies!  It has come to my attention that I neglected to tell you all that I got my job back part time this past week.  What a relief.  I just have to hope now that it is permanant.  I am trying to work real hard to prove to them that they need me.  Now we just need to keep sending moose dust to our other out of work groupies!  Hope you find something soon!
> 
> The sun has just come out after having some nice storms in the area.  There were tornado warnings not far from us and our sirens went off cause there was some action north of us.  Gotta love the midwest in spring!
> 
> My DH has been so tempted lately to add on some points but just can't afford it right now without putting it on the credit cards.  Saw a good deal on a VWL resale with a good amount of banked points.  Someday I would love to have enough to be able to go at Christmas.



Congrats on the job, that is great news.


----------



## DiznyDi

Wow, alot has gone on since I last checked in.
*Inkmahm* am enjoying your TR. Sounds like you're having a great time. Someday we'll have to try the Segways...

*claire_ont* Welcome! Your moosie looks to be a perfect fit! Glad to have you with us. Keep us posted with your progress.

*DLI* So glad to hear your good news!  for full-time! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!

Still no Eliza  Has anyone heard from our dear friend?

*JT* My family and I will be at the Lodge May 1 - 9. If time permits, would love to make your acquaintance!

Di


----------



## claire_ont

Wow, even though we were suppose to wait until April 1, my husband wished me a Happy Early Birthday (real birthday not until Jan 25th) and WE PUT THE DEPOSIT down on the points!!! We are so happy we are doing the happy conga dance <Cha, cha, cha, cha, cha, CHA!>
My guide said the points will be in my account tomorrow!!!! I am bouncing around like a kid on a sugar high - just needed to share. Now off to find that VWL banner for my signature. <still dancing...>
Oshawa - great to have a Canadian friend in the group!  Thanks for the welcome. 

Claire - First trip to VWL planned March 2010 <sigh> <still dancing>


----------



## Inkmahm

We're packed and ready to leave long before dawn tomorrow for our 8 am flight home so now I have a few minutes to update for Sunday and Monday.

Yesterday we went to Epcot. No EMH so we were there for rope drop with the rest of the world from the main entrance.  My DH loves coming in the back way from BWV when we stay there in October for F&W.  We got our Soarin fast passes and road it once before heading to Test Track and Mission Space.  The crowds really weren't that bad for the rides in the morning.  Lunch was at Coral Reef.  In the afternooon we returned to Soarin and were in the cue as the next group to ride when it broke down. So we got fast passes good anytime through March 31 to come back.  (We gave these away tonight to people sitting next to us at dinner at Jiko.)  Test track had a really long line by early afternoon so the fast pass was great to have.

We did the World Show case in the afternoon.  Both of us were disappointed in the garden show this year.  It seemed like there was a lot less stuff than last year.  Fewer flowers, fewer booths, fewer everything.  We tried the school bread in Norway after reading about it at the DIS and thought it was pretty good but not to die for as I've read about on the DIS, too.

We ate at Rose and Crown for the first time ever for dinner on Sunday.  The salad was great and DH loved his salmon appetizer.  The steak and fish was also good.  If we go there again I'd skip the steak and just order fish and chips.  There was too much food with the steak, too.  Desserts were mediocre at best.

Illuminations was the same as in December other than no finale for Christmas.  I missed that part.  It rained all of about 10 minutes late in the afternoon and got cooler at night.  DH bought yet ANOTHER Disney sweatshirt to stay warm.   We came back to the VWL and crashed for the night rather than go to the hot tub as we were cold and tired by then.


----------



## Inkmahm

We woke up to rain but decided to head to Animal Kingdom for 8 am EMH anyway. It rained right up until we parked the car and then it stopped!  That rain kept the crowd small all morning so it was great.  We did Expedition Everest and then headed to the safari.  We did the safari 3 times today at different times and there were MANY animals on all 3 trips.  The critters must have liked the cooler damp weather today.  I liked it because my allergies didn't bother me at AK today and usually in spring I have a rough time there.  On one of our safaris, a white rhino charged the front of the truck we were in!  Our guide hit the brakes and the rhino crossed the road at a run.  THAT was an exciting addition to the trip!

Lunch at Tusker House was good as always.  Back to downtown Disney this afternoon and then to Jiko for dinner.  We love AKV as much as VWL, especially Jiko.  Tonight we walked down to the beach to watch the electric light parade back at VWL.  Then at Roaring Fork, I finally saw the cupcakes some of you talk about. They are huge!

We're out of here bright and early tomorrow morning so I can go directly back to work.  boo.  It has been a great trip!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hi groupies!  It has come to my attention that I neglected to tell you all that I got my job back part time this past week.



Congratulations DLI - that's great news!  I'm hoping it becomes permanent for you.  



claire_ont said:


> Wow, even though we were suppose to wait until April 1, my husband wished me a Happy Early Birthday (real birthday not until Jan 25th) and WE PUT THE DEPOSIT down on the points!!! We are so happy we are doing the happy conga dance <Cha, cha, cha, cha, cha, CHA!>



Welcome to the newest Groupie and now owner too!  


*Inkmahm*  Thanks for all the trip updates - it's always fun to hear how things are going at "home"!    I also seem to have missed the cupcakes along the way - perhaps because I like the magic bars too much.    Next time I have to check them out.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Claire and CONGRATS on your VWL purchase !







DLI....so glad to hear you got your job back part-time !


BWV Dreamin.....we were in studio 1516 at VWL (ground floor and VERY close to elevator).   As soon as we exited our room, we turned right and the elevator/VWL lobby was right there.  So very convenient.  The view was a bit over-grown though.  Here are some pics :


































> As you know, I am booked for our first cruise in June. Have any of you booked a cruise on points and if you have...did you purchase the trip insurance. It covers the points @ $5 each. They want $165.11. I was really thinking of doing it in case something were to happen to my mom who is in a nursing home, but they said that would be considered a preexisting condition. So now I am not sure it is worth it. What advice do you have guys?


blossomz.....
We were torn with this decision in 2004.  My mil was in hospice and we had a cruise scheduled 18 months prior.   We were also told if we had to cancel our cruise due to a decline in her health it was considered "pre-existing" so we declined.   Best of luck with whatever you decide.  



I'm back from a quickie trip to FL.  The main goal of our trip was to tour the FSU campus in Tallahassee.  DD would like to transfer there.   But we did a quick 2 night stay in WDW too.  Stayed at POP.   We only visited the MK since we were so short on time.  It was SO crowded on Sat 3/21.   Got a FP for Space Mtn at 1 pm and our ride time was 7:10 to 8:10 pm !   Nuts.   I saw long lines for Small World and the Speedway....crowds everywhere.   Honestly, wouldn't normally go to WDW during this time of the year due to spring breaks except for the fact we were in FL anyway for the college tour.  But more than anything, I truly enjoyed the weather. Didn't even matter that the parks were crowded.  What a wonderful escape from still frozen PA.   I am waking up to 23 degrees and a 15 degree wind chill.   Ahhhh....spring in the northeast......simply doesn't exist.  The joke in this area is spring never really comes and then all of a sudden it's summer.  

Hope everyone is well............

Maria


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Thanks Maria!! I'm gonna see if I can get that exact room! It's private, even if a bit overgrown. Ok, writing that room number down!!! Hope your having a great trip!!!


----------



## LVSWL

Claire ont-Welcome and Congrats!!! Our first "Home" was VWL, and it is still our favorite. Of course then my DH got a chronic case of addonitis and that was 2 "homes" ago
Maria-Welcome back! Those college visits are interesting. We are going through the same process this year. Those crowds you mention are  I am heading down in 10 days, I know, I know, but it could not be helped(kid's break) and I know it will just be crazy. Oh well, good food, VWL, good friends, who cares about the crowds, right?


----------



## Muushka

claire_ont said:


> Wow, even though we were suppose to wait until April 1, my husband wished me a Happy Early Birthday (real birthday not until Jan 25th) and WE PUT THE DEPOSIT down on the points!!! We are so happy we are doing the happy conga dance <Cha, cha, cha, cha, cha, CHA!>
> My guide said the points will be in my account tomorrow!!!! I am bouncing around like a kid on a sugar high - just needed to share. Now off to find that VWL banner for my signature. <still dancing...>
> Oshawa - great to have a Canadian friend in the group!  Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> Claire - First trip to VWL planned March 2010 <sigh> <still dancing>



WooHoo!!  That is great news.  And I see our handsome guy got the place of honor in your siggies!



> As you know, I am booked for our first cruise in June. Have any of you booked a cruise on points and if you have...did you purchase the trip insurance. It covers the points @ $5 each. They want $165.11. I was really thinking of doing it in case something were to happen to my mom who is in a nursing home, but they said that would be considered a preexisting condition. So now I am not sure it is worth it. What advice do you have guys?



Can you buy trip insurance from a regular insurance company if you used points?  I'll bet it would be a lot cheaper.

Inkmahm, I hope your trip home is a uneventful one.  Thank you for your on-th-spot reports!

We love Rose and Crown.  The food is pretty good, but their wait staff is excellent and the view of Illuminations cannot be beat.

Hey all you college-bound parents.  We have 3 excellent schools here (NC State, UNC Chapel Hill and Duke).  If anyone ever comes looking, be sure to look me up!


----------



## LVSWL

Muushka! I would love to look you up, you are just down the road!  As far as the NC schools, my DS wanted to be "out of state"  even though he could have gone to those great "in state" schools. Maybe the younger DS will stick closer to home


----------



## Muushka

PM on it's way!


----------



## tea pot

blossomz said:


> I think Ranger Stan is there Wed-Sat.  He usually does the tour at around 9 AM.  You can usually find him standing in the lobby looking for people who want to take the tour.  Tell him I say hi!!



Thanks a bunch blossomz... We hope to take the tour on Thursday 5/7 or Friday 5/8



claire_ont said:


> I looked at the resales, but even though the cost per point is over $20 less than Disney, by the time I add in the closing fees and the lack of 08 points (that I value at $10 a point) that I would have to rent or transfer for our March 2010 trip, Disney works out to virtually the same cost as resale - plus I get the number of points I want, the instant gratification of points with less wait and I can pay by credit card and get the flight points.
> 
> Doing the happy dance -
> 
> Claire  - Planned upcoming trips - AKV/VWL - Mar 2010, VWL Dec 2010



Claire we did the same thing... a direct add for the same reasons. buying from Disney worked best for us... esp because we needed a specific use year and a small contract. It worked so well that we did it again and bought a small contract for BCV to take advantage of the Flower and Garden Show in May.. 



jimmytammy said:


> blossomz is right, Ranger Stan is there Wed-Sat.  He will be standing by the support pole nearest guest relations at 9am.  If you miss the Lodge tour, he usually hangs around in the lobby.  If its warm, he likes to go just outside the main doors and greet people.  He takes lunch around 1, then heads home at 4.
> 
> BTW, we will be there Apr 29-May 8.



Hey jimmytammy... thanks agian... after talking to the group/s...DD will be with us the first part of the trip and best friends from home on the second half ( DVC friends finally ) I will be able to firm up the day and time we visit the Lodge... Will keep you posted


----------



## tea pot

Still catching up...



claire_ont said:


> Wow, even though we were suppose to wait until April 1, my husband wished me a Happy Early Birthday (real birthday not until Jan 25th) and WE PUT THE DEPOSIT down on the points!!! We are so happy we are doing the happy conga dance <Cha, cha, cha, cha, cha, CHA!>
> My guide said the points will be in my account tomorrow!!!! I am bouncing around like a kid on a sugar high - just needed to share. Now off to find that VWL banner for my signature. <still dancing...>
> Oshawa - great to have a Canadian friend in the group!  Thanks for the welcome.
> 
> Claire - First trip to VWL planned March 2010 <sigh> <still dancing>




 *WOO HOO and CONGRATS * 

*A Big Welcome Home*
I know you and your DH  will be happy


*Happpy Dinks*  Pixie Dust for your BLT waitlist 

*Dizny Di *another groupie in the World in May   

*DLI * Great Job News...

*Ikmahm *Thanks so much for taking the time from your vacation to give us a live trip report  LOve It... 

*Maria*  Don't you just love those little sneak in visits to the World..  Good luck with the college search.. my 2nd DD went to school in Florida,  Eckerd college in St Pete and never came home.. but what a great place to have to visit..

Is it Spring Yet?


----------



## jimmytammy

How would you folks like to meet up in the Carolwood Pacific room one day for a groupie meet?


----------



## blossomz

Claire congratulations!  Great news!


Maria..nothing like a quick trip to the MK despite the crowds!  Sounds like fun anyway!

Well...I ended up checking ************.com and found a great deal just to cover medical costs for the cruise!  It cost me only $28 for the 3 of us!  I think that probably was the best way to go.

Tomorrow is my 90 day mark!!  I'll be calling to make our ADR's!!  The first milestone to our trip!!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

We were helping my sister/brother-in-law move this weekend and I had to smile when I saw their moving truck.






DLI - Yay for the job! Hope it becomes permanent.  

claire_ont - Congrats! Welcome and Woohoo! 

Maria - Glad to hear you were able to fit in a VWL visit in your college trip. Enjoyed the pictures too. 

Muushka - For now can you cancel my May trip and June trip/cruise.  I'll let you know if we book something to replace it.


----------



## blossomz

OH!! DLI!!  I meant to say congrats to you too!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks for the "welcome back's" everyone.   And teapot....I'm sure my dd will permanently settle in FL.  Her major is marine biology/conservation.   FL is a great place to be for that sort of work.   Besides, she loves the climate just as we do.  We hope to eventually settle in FL as well....just waiting for our youngest (dd 15) to finish high school.    

It was fun to sneak off to WDW for a couple days......there were some wild fires in Volusia County and the smoke really drifted into Orlando.  Arriving in the WDW area from Tallahassee from the FL Turnpike it was really evident. Thick smoke hung in the air (this was Friday early evening March 20).    We had to turn off the car AC and shut the vents because we were choking.  Once inside WDW, it seemed fine.  

Maria


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thanks everybody!!  I can sleep better now that I am back at work.  I am actually glad to be part time.  It is what I want.  They forced me to go full time against my will in January.  Then laid me off a month later.  Go figure.  Once DD graduates from high school I plan to go back to working full time semi-voluntarily!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> plan to go back to working full time semi-voluntarily!



Too funny....love it DLI.....


Maria


----------



## LVSWL

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thanks for the "welcome back's" everyone.   And teapot....I'm sure my dd will permanently settle in FL.  Her major is marine biology/conservation.   FL is a great place to be for that sort of work.   Besides, she loves the climate just as we do.  We hope to eventually settle in FL as well....just waiting for our youngest (dd 15) to finish high school.
> 
> It was fun to sneak off to WDW for a couple days......there were some wild fires in Volusia County and the smoke really drifted into Orlando.  Arriving in the WDW area from Tallahassee from the FL Turnpike it was really evident. Thick smoke hung in the air (this was Friday early evening March 20).    We had to turn off the car AC and shut the vents because we were choking.  Once inside WDW, it seemed fine.
> 
> Maria


I always knew felt like I was in another world when I was in WDW, now I know it's true. The smoke could not get inside the protective happiness bubble


----------



## Muushka

Dory, I cancelled your trip, sadly.....


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Hey all you college-bound parents.  We have 3 excellent schools here (NC State, UNC Chapel Hill and Duke).  If anyone ever comes looking, be sure to look me up!



And you can certainly throw Wake Forest into the mix too! 

Two years ago my older daughter and I went east for a swing through Virginia & North Carolina looking at schools.  University of Virginia, William & Mary, Duke, UNC and Wake Forest.  One gorgeous campus after another!!!  Made me want to go back to college.

Of course, she ended up in on of our state universities here, which her mother and I were happy about! 



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thanks everybody!!  I can sleep better now that I am back at work.



Funny, I tend to sleep better when I'm at work too!


----------



## claire_ont

Thank-you everyone for the warm welcomes.  You are a very inclusive group.  I am so glad I found you.  Now I get to live vicariously through you until my first trip to my new home March 2010. Just under 12 months to go....



Granny said:


> Funny, I tend to sleep better when I'm at work too!



Granny - too funny...

Claire


----------



## wildernessDad

claire_ont said:


> Thank-you everyone for the warm welcomes.  You are a very inclusive group.  I am so glad I found you.  Now I get to live vicariously through you until my first trip to my new home March 2010. Just under 12 months to go....
> 
> 
> 
> Granny - too funny...
> 
> Claire



Welcome to the VWL groupies!  Please feel free to grab a moose to put in your siggie!


----------



## tea pot

jimmytammy said:


> How would you folks like to meet up in the Carolwood Pacific room one day for a groupie meet?



I'm in..   It's looking like Friday May 8 will be the best day for DH and I to visit the Lodge... but for a groupie meet I'll just have to break away from the gang.


----------



## tea pot

Granny said:


> Funny, I tend to sleep better when I'm at work too!



TOO FUNNY  



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> We were helping my sister/brother-in-law move this weekend and I had to smile when I saw their moving truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Cool Moving Truck


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> How would you folks like to meet up in the Carolwood Pacific room one day for a groupie meet?





tea pot said:


> I'm in..   It's looking like Friday May 8 will be the best day for DH and I to visit the Lodge... but for a groupie meet I'll just have to break away from the gang.




We'd like to join the groupie meet too!  We can't however do Fri. 5/8 because we're leaving on 5/7.     We'll be in the World 5/2-5/7 if we can work out another date that works for everyone.  I'm sure that won't be an easy task!   And JT how far is he Carolwood Pacific room from the Territory Lounge?!  This is an adults only trip after all!


----------



## Inkmahm

Got home yesterday and as the cold air hit us getting off the plane we wanted to turn around and go right back to VWL instead of off to work!  It was a nice break to enjoy springtime but now I'm back to the cold.  No snow at least.


----------



## lodgeloafer

muushka 

can you add us to your list 

May 6th to May 13th OKW

Dec9 th to Dec 16th VWL

Thanks


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> Funny, I tend to sleep better when I'm at work too!



Too funny Granny!  



lodgeloafer said:


> muushka
> 
> can you add us to your list
> 
> May 6th to May 13th OKW
> 
> Dec9 th to Dec 16th VWL
> 
> Thanks




Lodgeloafer -  good to hear from you!


----------



## Muushka

lodgeloafer said:


> muushka
> 
> can you add us to your list
> 
> May 6th to May 13th OKW
> 
> Dec9 th to Dec 16th VWL
> 
> Thanks



Lodgeloafer!  Where you been???  Didn't we name a cat after you ?

I put your dates in and looks you you will be at our beloved for the big meet!!



Inkmahm said:


> Got home yesterday and as the cold air hit us getting off the plane we wanted to turn around and go right back to VWL instead of off to work!  It was a nice break to enjoy springtime but now I'm back to the cold.  No snow at least.



Poor baby, I know the feeling.  May the Moose of comfort visit your airspace soon .



wildernessDad said:


> Welcome to the VWL groupies!  Please feel free to grab a moose to put in your siggie!



WD, she grabbed the handsome bugger- he is hiding between her resort tags!

I just returned from a wonderful lunch with LVSWL!  If you get a chance to meet up with a Groupie, grab it!  What a pleasure it is to be able to put a face with a screen name!

PS, Susan, it was great, lets do that again soon!


----------



## eliza61

Hey Groupies,

*I’m back, I’m back!!!  Boy, did I ever miss you guys.*

Well, I am ashamed to say that I had my first (and definitely last) fight on the Dis.  About a month ago I replied to a question about camping of all things, when some one called me a really, really offensive term.   So of course I did the mature adult thing and replied with some choice 4 letter words that would make a NYC cab driver proud.  Definitely, not my finest moment…..that of course earned me a well deserved 30 day time out.

*Righteous indignation runs amok.  Part 1*

So later that afternoon after I mentioned my argument to Sid, he promptly said “that was pretty stupid mom”  WHAT!!  (This from the kid, who set the backyard pool on fire, ran an illegal snack food ring in school and pimped out his older brother for $5.00 bucks).  He explained in a way only a kid can “but now you can’t play with your friends either, how come you didn’t just ignore them like you always tell us to do?”

The psssst noise you hear is the sound of my righteous indignation deflating from a dose of common sense.

*Righteous indignation runs amok. Part II*

After dinner, “the old guy” & I usually get a few minutes in the kitchen to talk about the day and I again mentioned my run –in.  Surely, I’ll get a little love from him.  In true “we’ve been married 22 years” fashion, he says “you gotta be kidding me?”  Ok I’d like to remind every one that I am the chief nutritional and supply officer in the house.   Why would you let some thing like that bother you?     _Boy, I’m really losing air out of this balloon_.
The old guy is right.  I’m a civil rights baby; I’ve spent a few summers in Knoxville Tennessee while my mom tried to register people to vote.  More importantly my parents gave me a pretty routine childhood, full of wonderful memories of places and people.  I’ve dated guys inside my race, outside my race, heck I’ve dated a few outside my species… why did some unknown person calling me a name set me off??
Then I realized that I am a bit of a fraud.  I’m the person, whenever some one complains about rude guest or less than happy cm will smugly post that Disney gets its people from the real world.  But I think maybe I don’t buy that completely.  Truth of the matter is, Disney (and by extension so is the dis) is my happy place.  I like believing that the people who visit are friendly, that the occasional grumpy cm is an anomaly.  So when reality rears its ugly head, it makes me sad or in this case totally juvenile.


----------



## MiaSRN62

eliza !!!!! 
We welcome you back with open arms !  Missed ya girl !  Knew it had to be something like this to keep u away.   I've gotten into my own scraps on DIS.  That DVC point allocation thread with a certain person or two started to get under my skin.  Emotions on message boards are real.   But, as you said, we've got to put things into perspective.    I will now just try and distance myself from those I find that like to be argumentative or like to debate (or just downright snarky !).   I can easily get sucked into that which is a fault of mine.   It's just a message board after all....why get so upset is what I tell myself.    

But I've met mostly VERY nice and very cool folks on here.   That is what keeps me here.   Glad you are back here too 

your pal, 
Maria


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Funny, I tend to sleep better when I'm at work too!



Oh my gosh - too funny!  

---------
*Eliza* - our very own DIS delinquent!!!!  I know what you mean  - there have been several times I've typed out replies but then backed out before posting - well usually.    Sometimes it's just sooooo tough!  

It sounds like Sid could become your moderator!    Welcome Back!

-------
Only 6 weeks until we're looking at the zebra from our Concierge room at AKL (well, maybe the pool).  Either way I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Muushka

Our Eliza has returned......Welcome home, and as Maria said, we sure did miss you.

Thank you for sharing your soul with us.  Be safe here, on the Groupie thread.


----------



## LVSWL

Eliza, welcome home! 
Maria..I know what you mean , I've decided that I know how I feel about my points and how this has affected me and I don't need someone else to tell me whether I am right/wrong/EMOTIONAL/uninformed as though any of those are a horrible thing. I just quit posting on said thread.
Muushka! It was so great to meet you! I would absolutely love to do it again!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Eliza* We sure have missed you and are so glad to have you back here with us. 

So sorry you had to have a 30 day hiatus, but am glad it was _just_ the Dis and not a family tragedy.

*JT* We've love to do a Groupie meet, if possible. I know you have suggested the place, are you going to name the time/date too?

Di


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> *Eliza* We sure have missed you and are so glad to have you back here with us.
> 
> So sorry you had to have a 30 day hiatus, but am glad it was _just_ the Dis and not a family tragedy.
> 
> *JT* We've love to do a Groupie meet, if possible. I know you have suggested the place, are you going to name the time/date too?
> 
> Di



I sure will.  I am going to try and get as many fit into the timing as possible.  We have done day meets, and it seems not that many respond, so we may try for an evening meet, and see what response we can get.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome back!!


----------



## eliza61

Rizzo the rat was the only one, at the time who did not point out the sheer stupidity (on my part) from my fight. He is also the sports nut in the family.   No, he wasn't above pointing out his moms "knuckleheadedness".  He was just waiting to the opportune time.  That would be today.    Noticing that I was back on line and happy, he asked if I had apologized to you guys.  When I said, I didn't follow his logic,  he was all to happy to let me know that I in essence "got kicked off the team" and "embarrassed the team".  A big no-no from his coaches.  He's absolutely right.  I had wonderful friends worried about me, for no good reason and if a "newbie" was following that thread in the vain hopes of getting information what I treated them to was a 3 year old temper tantrum.
And so without further ado:  Here is some major groveling

To my kindred sisters:  Muush, Mia, DDi, DIL and every one else who asked about me.   thank you more than you ever know for sending me virtual hugs.  I sorry for being such a pin head.

Granny:  Thanks for reaching out across the great divide and finding me.  thanks for picking up the trivia too.

To claire and all the other new groupies.  I am so sorry about missing you.  Here is my belated "welcome home".  Don't worry I've upped my meds, I'm generally not so psychotic. 

WD & Dodie, Inkman and any one else I may have missed.  glad to hear from you again.


Aaaah boy o' boy it's good to be home!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I sorry for being such a pin head.



Absolutely no need to apologize eliza.   None at all. You're not a pin head by any means.  We all do and say things we wish we hadn't from time to time.  Whether coerced or not.  Just glad u came back 

Maria


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Welcome back Eliza!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

MiaSRN62 said:


> Absolutely no need to apologize eliza. None at all. You're not a pin head by any means. We all do and say things we wish we hadn't from time to time. Whether coerced or not. Just glad u came back
> 
> Maria


 Welcome back from vacation Maria......you are disney "ordered" to stay on these friendly threads like this one and VB Adoration thread!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

lol....you got it BWV Dreamin..................

Maria


----------



## Granny

*ELIZA!!! *






Kinda nice to see you again.


----------



## wildernessDad

Eliza,

Welcome back.

I am very sorry that you had to suffer some jerk's ignorant remarks.  They probably deserved more than they got in return from you.

But....

Now you can say that you have 'cred!'  Well, not street cred, but like board cred for bulletin board cred!  I have cred too!  I bypassed an IP address filter to post an internet website address.  I got 30 points for a filter violation.  So you see, I've got cred too!

Any other VWL groupie out there have cred?


----------



## Muushka

What's cred?


----------



## Muushka

Actually Eliza, this instance had been a learning experience for old timers and new ones too.  What I learned is how close we are and when one is missing, we all feel it.  For the new comers, we are pretty tight and love having new people become part of our Groupies.  And you can see how much we missed Eliza!


----------



## LVSWL

Muushka said:


> What's cred?


not sure, but I think credibility


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> What's cred?



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=street+cred


----------



## tea pot

*ELIZA

WELCOME BACK....WE MISSED YOU ....*

*horselover

**HAPPY BIRTHDAY *


----------



## MiaSRN62

Just wanted to post this here.....someone posted their TR and they include a good amount of pics from WL/VWL.........

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2122410



Maria


----------



## jimmytammy

Ok, so far DiznyDi, Teapot and horselover have responded to the idea.  So looking at the dates we will all be there, Tammy and I thought somewhere in the middle of the trips for everyone might work out best.

 So how about Mon. May 4th at 8:15 pm at the Carolwood Pacific Room? (formerly known as the Iron Spike Room)  This isnt set in stone, so let me know if this will work or not and we can readjust if needed.


----------



## tea pot

There's no place like our thread...There's no place like our thread.....
Next time you go looking for your Happy Place away from here Just remember
to click your heels 3 times and you'll be back with Auntie Muushka and the rest of us groupies because.... 
There's no Place Like Home... There's no Place Like Home....


So sorry you had to go through that .. It can be rough out there.. but as someone else said I'm so glad that you and your family are OK...
and I'm glad your back for selfish reasons I miss your stories...
Take Care


----------



## Inkmahm

wildernessDad said:


> Eliza,
> 
> Welcome back.
> 
> I am very sorry that you had to suffer some jerk's ignorant remarks.  They probably deserved more than they got in return from you.
> 
> But....
> 
> Now you can say that you have 'cred!'  Well, not street cred, but like board cred for bulletin board cred!  I have cred too!  I bypassed an IP address filter to post an internet website address.  I got 30 points for a filter violation.  So you see, I've got cred too!
> 
> Any other VWL groupie out there have cred?


Me!  I got 20 points for sarcasm (minor personal attack)- don't even remember the topic anymore.


----------



## tea pot

jimmytammy said:


> Ok, so far DiznyDi, Teapot and horselover have responded to the idea.  So looking at the dates we will all be there, Tammy and I thought somewhere in the middle of the trips for everyone might work out best.
> 
> So how about Mon. May 4th at 8:15 pm at the Carolwood Pacific Room? (formerly known as the Iron Spike Room)  This isnt set in stone, so let me know if this will work or not and we can readjust if needed.



 Good Morning jimmytammy

Thanks  that will work for us...


----------



## BWV Dreamin

wildernessDad said:


> Eliza,
> 
> Welcome back.
> 
> I am very sorry that you had to suffer some jerk's ignorant remarks. They probably deserved more than they got in return from you.
> 
> But....
> 
> Now you can say that you have 'cred!' Well, not street cred, but like board cred for bulletin board cred! I have cred too! I bypassed an IP address filter to post an internet website address. I got 30 points for a filter violation. So you see, I've got cred too!
> 
> Any other VWL groupie out there have cred?


 Well, sad to say, yep I got "cred"!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Ok, so far DiznyDi, Teapot and horselover have responded to the idea.  So looking at the dates we will all be there, Tammy and I thought somewhere in the middle of the trips for everyone might work out best.
> 
> So how about Mon. May 4th at 8:15 pm at the Carolwood Pacific Room? (formerly known as the Iron Spike Room)  This isnt set in stone, so let me know if this will work or not and we can readjust if needed.



I just love it when a man takes charge (and no, I am not being sarcastic!)



wildernessDad said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=street+cred



Oh my WD.  


tea pot said:


> There's no place like our thread...There's no place like our thread.....
> Next time you go looking for your Happy Place away from here Just remember
> to click your heels 3 times and you'll be back with Aunti Muushka and the rest of us groupies because....
> There's no Place Like Home... There's no Place Like Home....


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> Ok, so far DiznyDi, Teapot and horselover have responded to the idea.  So looking at the dates we will all be there, Tammy and I thought somewhere in the middle of the trips for everyone might work out best.
> 
> So how about Mon. May 4th at 8:15 pm at the Carolwood Pacific Room? (formerly known as the Iron Spike Room)  This isnt set in stone, so let me know if this will work or not and we can readjust if needed.



Well the date works but not the time.  That's our anniversary & we have an 8:00 ressie at Narcoosses's.  We could stop by 1st if people could do it earlier.  If not then I guess I'll have to wait until Dec. for the next groupie meet.  

Welcome back Eliza!

Thanks for the birthday wishes Teapot!


----------



## wildernessDad

Inkmahm said:


> Me!  I got 20 points for sarcasm (minor personal attack)- don't even remember the topic anymore.





BWV Dreamin said:


> Well, sad to say, yep I got "cred"!



We are baaaad!  (Just kidding, of course.)



Muushka said:


> Oh my WD.



I know.  I just found the first web address info on street cred and pasted it in.  But what we have is not street cred, but board cred!


----------



## Muushka

Oh my!  I forgot.....

*Happy Birthday Horselover!!!*

I hope you have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

jimmytammy said:


> Ok, so far DiznyDi, Teapot and horselover have responded to the idea.  So looking at the dates we will all be there, Tammy and I thought somewhere in the middle of the trips for everyone might work out best.
> 
> So how about Mon. May 4th at 8:15 pm at the Carolwood Pacific Room? (formerly known as the Iron Spike Room)  This isnt set in stone, so let me know if this will work or not and we can readjust if needed.



Good Morning Groupies! 

*JT:* Not certain the time will work for us. But please don't try to work around our schedule. We have alot of uncertainties this trip. Originally it was just to be DH and myself - in which case ANY time would/could have worked. Well, our son is in Iraq and his R&R happens to coincide with our trip but his dates are uncertain. At this time we only know late April through early May. Earlier we believed he would be returning to Ohio on the 5th to go back to Iraq on the 6th, but that has since changed. He and our daughter are coming, too. So, you set it up and I'll sure be there if I can. If I can't make it in person, I'll be there in spirit! Currently we have dinner ressies at Kona at 6:30 on the 4th.
Di


----------



## spiceycat

Eliza - glad to see you are back.
so far only got scolded for asking someone to send me an email....

that say when I know it is something that makes me mad - just don't post - and will never read that thread again.

of course going thru menopause - so on those days definitely try not to post - most of the time on those days don't make sense anyway.

anyway sorry! You were missed. don't post often to this thing but read it.

Will be there on May 4 - 8:00pm looks like if it will work - can I come?

staying at CR (going with another website party - awfully)

can't stay at VWL until 2010....


----------



## Happydinks

*Eliza *- so glad that you are back!!  We are so oblivious - we didn't know that you could get a "time out" on the Boards! Sorry to hear about the verbal scuffle - we must just never get to "those other threads".  We are happy (and relieved!) to hear that this is what kept you away, and nothing serious with your family or you!  Made us realize just how "important" our on-line friends are - and when they just disapper it's very disturbing!  We have definitely missed you and your stories!!  WELCOME BACK!!!

*horselover *- HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Granny

I promise, I'm not going to get this thread into a political discussion, but I did like this suggested fix to the current economic situation:

*Patriotic retirement...*
There are about 40 million people over 50 in the work force - Pay them $1 million apiece severance with the following stipulations:

1) They leave their jobs.  Forty million job openings - Unemployment fixed.
2) They are required to buy NEW American cars. Forty million cars ordered - Auto Industry fixed.
3) They either buy a house/pay off their mortgage - Housing Crisis fixed.
It can't get any easier than that!​Of course, being one of the people who would get that check, I'm a bit biased. 

But hey, if it helps out the economy, I'm willing to buy a house and a car.


----------



## DVCGeek

Granny said:


> *Patriotic retirement...*
> There are about 40 million people over 50 in the work force - Pay them $1 million apiece severance with the following stipulations:
> 
> 1) They leave their jobs.  Forty million job openings - Unemployment fixed.
> 2) They are required to buy NEW American cars. Forty million cars ordered - Auto Industry fixed.
> 3) They either buy a house/pay off their mortgage - Housing Crisis fixed.​





I like it, and I'm only 33.5 and DW & I are curreently / thankfully both gainfully employed at the moment!​


----------



## MiaSRN62

> So how about Mon. May 4th at 8:15 pm at the Carolwood Pacific Room? (formerly known as the Iron Spike Room) This isnt set in stone, so let me know if this will work or not and we can readjust if needed



Oh phooey, sorry JT.  I won't be at VWL until May 8.   Missed another one 



And HAPPY BIRTHDAY Horselover !!!!!









Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> I promise, I'm not going to get this thread into a political discussion, but I did like this suggested fix to the current economic situation:
> 
> *Patriotic retirement...*
> There are about 40 million people over 50 in the work force - Pay them $1 million apiece severance with the following stipulations:
> 
> 1) They leave their jobs.  Forty million job openings - Unemployment fixed.
> 2) They are required to buy NEW American cars. Forty million cars ordered - Auto Industry fixed.
> 3) They either buy a house/pay off their mortgage - Housing Crisis fixed.
> It can't get any easier than that!​Of course, being one of the people who would get that check, I'm a bit biased.
> 
> But hey, if it helps out the economy, I'm willing to buy a house and a car.





LOL...love it Granny.....you are coming up with some good ones !v


Maria


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> I promise, I'm not going to get this thread into a political discussion, but I did like this suggested fix to the current economic situation:
> 
> *Patriotic retirement...*
> There are about 40 million people over 50 in the work force - Pay them $1 million apiece severance with the following stipulations:
> 
> 1) They leave their jobs.  Forty million job openings - Unemployment fixed.
> 2) They are required to buy NEW American cars. Forty million cars ordered - Auto Industry fixed.
> 3) They either buy a house/pay off their mortgage - Housing Crisis fixed.
> It can't get any easier than that!​Of course, being one of the people who would get that check, I'm a bit biased.
> 
> But hey, if it helps out the economy, I'm willing to buy a house and a car.



I'll take it as long as I can keep what little is left in my retirement accounts as well!


----------



## DVCGeek

wildernessDad said:


> I'll take it as long as I can keep what little is left in my retirement accounts as well!



You have something left in retirement accounts?  Good for you!!!   My IRAs & 401k are down nearly 40% lifetime; not just YTD!!!   But, things should improve over time...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MiaSRN62 said:


> Oh phooey, sorry JT.  I won't be at VWL until May 8.   Missed another one



Me too Maria - well, we're arriving late on the 8th for AKV this trip, not VWL.  Next time!


*Happy Birthday Horselover!  *


----------



## Inkmahm

Happy Birthday, Horselover!!!


----------



## lodgeloafer

Lodgeloafer -  good to hear from you![/QUOTE]

Thanks Disney loving Iowan


----------



## lodgeloafer

Muushka said:


> Lodgeloafer!  Where you been???  Didn't we name a cat after you ?
> 
> I put your dates in and looks you you will be at our beloved for the big meet!!
> 
> Yes you did name a cat after me. I even tried to find that cat to no avail.  Been really busy at work, self employed, whenever I need a break I read the boards.  I don't post much. I can't wait to be at the lodge, we are staying at OKW for the first time in May.  We are trying to conserve points, but Dec will be here soon enough and back at the Lodge.
> 
> Thanks for putting my information in.  What day is the meet?  It would be fun to meet everyone.
> JoAnn


----------



## tea pot

MiaSRN62 said:


> Just wanted to post this here.....someone posted their TR and they include a good amount of pics from WL/VWL.........
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2122410
> 
> Maria



Maria great TR thanks



Granny said:


> I promise, I'm not going to get this thread into a political discussion, but I did like this suggested fix to the current economic situation:
> 
> *Patriotic retirement...*
> There are about 40 million people over 50 in the work force - Pay them $1 million apiece severance with the following stipulations:
> 
> 1) They leave their jobs.  Forty million job openings - Unemployment fixed.
> 2) They are required to buy NEW American cars. Forty million cars ordered - Auto Industry fixed.
> 3) They either buy a house/pay off their mortgage - Housing Crisis fixed.
> It can't get any easier than that!​Of course, being one of the people who would get that check, I'm a bit biased.
> 
> But hey, if it helps out the economy, I'm willing to buy a house and a car.



WOW Granny DH and I are IN.... 

Muushka..... lodgeloafer may sound like a good name for a cat, but it could also be a nickname for a DH


----------



## blossomz

Muushka said:


> Dory, I cancelled your trip, sadly.....



Hey Dory//come join me on the June 28th cruise!!

OMG!!!  ELIZA!  You're back!  and of course...with a great story..we'd expect no less than that from you!  We were all pretty worried about you!  Just catching up from the week and saw all of the welcome backs!  So let me join in...WELCOME HOME..to the best bunch of groupies on the web!  Maybe you should stick with us instead of trying out those other threads..at least we're safe to deal with!


----------



## Granny

Here's to Inkmahm & Horselover....some belated wishes.






I hope your days were special ones!


----------



## Muushka

lodgeloafer said:


> Yes you did name a cat after me. I even tried to find that cat to no avail.  Been really busy at work, self employed, whenever I need a break I read the boards.  I don't post much. I can't wait to be at the lodge, we are staying at OKW for the first time in May.  We are trying to conserve points, but Dec will be here soon enough and back at the Lodge.
> 
> Thanks for putting my information in.  What day is the meet?  It would be fun to meet everyone.
> JoAnn



Well it is good to see you.  I am not sure of the dates for the Dec meet.  Probably when we get closer to the date we will firm it up.  Maybe on the new thread, first page, we can start to make plans.  Got any ideas??



tea pot said:


> Maria great TR thanks
> 
> 
> 
> WOW Granny DH and I are IN....
> 
> Muushka..... lodgeloafer may sound like a good name for a cat, but it could also be a nickname for a DH


I have one of those at home too!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*eliza* - I know I haven't been here long, but I did miss you.  Your stories are some of the most entertaining on the Dis and I'm glad you are back!






*horselover* - Hope it has been a great day!





*blossomz* - Oh thanks for the invite!  It is awfully tempting!  I am hoping DH and I will end up with an anniversary trip in June but I think it will be WDW only.  Have had some unexpected expenses and kid issues come up and we were paying out of pocket for the cruise.


----------



## blossomz

Awww...maybe next time!

BTW..you always post the cutest pictures!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Eliza is back!!!!!!!!!
Sure missed you!!!  As others have said I sure am glad it was a time out and nothing else.  No apology needed!!  I know how nasty other threads can be.  That is what is so great about ours.  We are a big VWL family and everyone is always welcome and never made to feel bad.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Dory....loved your "we kept your seat warm" graphic......
And loved the patchwork moose birthday greetings you post Granny 


Maria


----------



## Muushka

I got my first (or second?) warning.  Maggie is gone.

PS for those who don't remember, I had a great sig with a Margaret Thatcher quote.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> I got my first (or second?) warning.  Maggie is gone.
> 
> PS for those who don't remember, I had a great sig with a Margaret Thatcher quote.



So sad Muushka - I liked that one.

Can I still be a Groupie even though I don't have any warnings or "creds"?


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Muushka said:


> I got my first (or second?) warning.  Maggie is gone.
> 
> PS for those who don't remember, I had a great sig with a Margaret Thatcher quote.



Hi Muushka,

I liked that sig too. I noticed it the other day and was going to mention the "new rules" might forbid it. I guess they caught you..lol.

Happy belated Birthday HL!


----------



## Granny

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Can I still be a Groupie even though I don't have any warnings or "creds"?



Of course you can be a Groupie!  We have to have someone who can be our public spokesperson who doesn't have a ton of moose skeletons in her closet! 

HAPPY FRIDAY, GROUPIES!!


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> I got my first (or second?) warning.  Maggie is gone.
> 
> PS for those who don't remember, I had a great sig with a Margaret Thatcher quote.



Loved "the Margaret"! Okay, where are "the rules"?  I have been trying to find them - and actually, when I went to do a search, apparently the search function is no longer available? Can someone point me to "the rules" - please?  We don't want to get a time out?


----------



## LVSWL

Muushka said:


> I got my first (or second?) warning.  Maggie is gone.
> 
> PS for those who don't remember, I had a great sig with a Margaret Thatcher quote.


Oh no! Muushka! So sorry about Maggie! Me  You.


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> I got my first (or second?) warning.  Maggie is gone.
> 
> PS for those who don't remember, I had a great sig with a Margaret Thatcher quote.



You've got cred now!


----------



## Anal Annie

wildernessDad said:


> Now you can say that you have 'cred!'  Well, not street cred, but like board cred for bulletin board cred!  I have cred too!  I bypassed an IP address filter to post an internet website address.  I got 30 points for a filter violation.  So you see, I've got cred too!
> 
> *Any other VWL groupie out there have cred? *



OK, so I mostly just lurk here since I don't have any trips planned to VWL right now...so I'm just a VWL Groupie Wannabee.   _Anyway,_ I have had my share of warnings & hand slaps...but how does one know if it came with any points or how many points or whatever?  Where do you find that?  I usually just get a PM that says to consider myself warned (usually for being sarcastic).  Do they just tell you in the PM if there were points or not??  Are there warnings without points??  This seems like something I should be able to figure out...but ALAS...not happening for me!


----------



## wildernessDad

Anal Annie said:


> OK, so I mostly just lurk here since I don't have any trips planned to VWL right now...so I'm just a VWL Groupie Wannabee.   _Anyway,_ I have had my share of warnings & hand slaps...but how does one know if it came with any points or how many points or whatever?  Where do you find that?  I usually just get a PM that says to consider myself warned (usually for being sarcastic).  Do they just tell you in the PM if there were points or not??  Are there warnings without points??  This seems like something I should be able to figure out...but ALAS...not happening for me!



Check your User CP.  Any points infractions will show up here.


----------



## MiaSRN62

I've only got "signature violation" with no points x2.   Also a couple friendly warnings from mods about debating/argumentativeness....    But it's funny....I've had people send me some downright nasty PM's and have been downright nasty to me on posts and they don't seem to get anything but a "play nice" warning.   I actually saved some PM's from someone and forwarded them to a mod.  They really could care less.  So I guess you have to do something really big in a mod's eyes to get points.   

But I guess, NO POINTS = NO CRED 


Maria


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Anal Annie said:


> OK, so I mostly just lurk here since I don't have any trips planned to VWL right now...so I'm just a VWL Groupie Wannabee.



We have to have a trip planned to VWL? Just the excuse I was looking for!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> I got my first (or second?) warning.  Maggie is gone.
> 
> PS for those who don't remember, I had a great sig with a Margaret Thatcher quote.



Well if it's any consolation, Rizzo is earning a few bucks off of it.  I asked him (let's remember he's in the 12th grade) if he knew who Maggie was?  He thought she was some one on the reality Tv show "the Kardasians" 
This is the child I'm depending on taking care of me in my old age. 

Anyway I'm paying him 10 bucks to write a 1 pager on her.


----------



## LVSWL

I got points twice very quickly for my signature. I ha a pic of my favorite hockey player-Rod Brind'Amour and I guess he was just bigger than life when I put him on the DIS. My DS had put him on for me, and since he was at school and I didn't know how to get him back off, when I posted on a thread I got more points for still having him. Now he is my screensaver


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Anal Annie said:


> OK, so I mostly just lurk here since I don't have any trips planned to VWL right now...so I'm just a VWL Groupie Wannabee.


 Choose your friends wisely!!!Lots of "board cred" here....Wouldn't want us to be a bad influence on a "wannabee"!


----------



## DaveH

OK, I guess I do not have board cred. I use to get hollered at years ago. Some mods in 2002 IMHO were power hungry. I do not see any of them for years now. Oh well.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Happydinks said:


> Loved "the Margaret"! Okay, where are "the rules"?  I have been trying to find them - and actually, when I went to do a search, apparently the search function is no longer available? Can someone point me to "the rules" - please?  We don't want to get a time out?



Here is a link to the new "rules" I was referring to.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2125870


----------



## Lisa P.

Granny said:


>



This kind of reminds me of the shower curtain in our kids' bathroom.  Love it.  It's no longer available except by eBay (not from me, but you can see what I mean) or sell-outs.  We live in the NC mountains and log homes are popular here.  I love to look at decor items which remind me of them and of WL.  Check out the stuff at this online store - really pretty!  (I can't endorse them but just really like the pics.)  We have a lot of similar things available in local shops.

Do you have a favorite place to browse for home decor, fitting with the style at WL?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Of course you can be a Groupie!  We have to have someone who can be our public spokesperson who doesn't have a ton of moose skeletons in her closet!



  Thanks Granny - we'll see how long I can stay clean!!


----------



## Anna114

Well, I'm just about to be a card carrying member of the group! I've longed to be one of you and soon I will be woo hoo! Paperwork is signed.


----------



## jimmytammy

Well let me be the first to give you a very early morning WELCOME to our groupies!!


----------



## Muushka

Anna114 said:


> Well, I'm just about to be a card carrying member of the group! I've longed to be one of you and soon I will be woo hoo! Paperwork is signed.



All righty then!  Another Groupie!!  Can't have too many Groupies!  Welcome! 

And the Moosie looks great where you placed him!



Lisa P. said:


> This kind of reminds me of the shower curtain in our kids' bathroom.  Love it.  It's no longer available except by eBay (not from me, but you can see what I mean) or sell-outs.  We live in the NC mountains and log homes are popular here.  I love to look at decor items which remind me of them and of WL.  Check out the stuff at this online store - really pretty!  (I can't endorse them but just really like the pics.)  We have a lot of similar things available in local shops.
> 
> Do you have a favorite place to browse for home decor, fitting with the style at WL?



I like Kohl's WL stuff.  And they seem to change the style but keep the theme every year.



DaveH said:


> OK, I guess I do not have board cred. I use to get hollered at years ago. Some mods in 2002 IMHO were power hungry. I do not see any of them for years now. Oh well.



I know of what you speak.  I got hollered at too.



Anal Annie said:


> OK, so I mostly just lurk here since I don't have any trips planned to VWL right now...so I'm just a VWL Groupie Wannabee.   _Anyway,_ I have had my share of warnings & hand slaps...but how does one know if it came with any points or how many points or whatever?  Where do you find that?  I usually just get a PM that says to consider myself warned (usually for being sarcastic).  Do they just tell you in the PM if there were points or not??  Are there warnings without points??  This seems like something I should be able to figure out...but ALAS...not happening for me!



Hi Anal!  I've seen your name and chuckled many times.  Glad to see you here and no more lurking!

Oh, and for the record, you are no longer a wannabe!  You got the Moosie.


----------



## DiznyDi

Anna114 said:


> Well, I'm just about to be a card carrying member of the group! I've longed to be one of you and soon I will be woo hoo! Paperwork is signed.



 *To The Groupies!*

And another  to *Anal Annie!*

So nice to have new Groupies!

Sorry Muush about your sig.  I was hoping it wouldn't be considered 'political' and would pass scrutiny.

Enjoy your week-end. Beautiful in Ohio today. Guess who's going to clean the garage?
Di


----------



## horselover

Anna114 said:


> Well, I'm just about to be a card carrying member of the group! I've longed to be one of you and soon I will be woo hoo! Paperwork is signed.




Congrats & welcome to the groupies!


----------



## Conan the Librarian

We just spend a nice 5 days at VWL.  I loved it, except for the step in front of the door nearest to the Lodge.  Managed to fall up it and rip the skin off my thumb. OUCH!

Anyway, the following link:

http://share.shutterfly.com/share/r...1c63ad8a300031ecd658bfd733&sid=0IZuGTRuxasWO-

has some panoramic views I took during the trip, including views of the lodge and grounds.   Some of the panoramics are funky, but, you should be able to see what's going on.

Please note, shutterfly doesn't really like the really wide angle views.  I'll try to post those seperate.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Welcome Conan and Anna!!!  Thanks for the link Conan I will check that out then.  Sorry about the thumb!  Ouch.



Muushka said:


> I got my first (or second?) warning.  Maggie is gone.
> 
> PS for those who don't remember, I had a great sig with a Margaret Thatcher quote.



Sorry about Maggie, Muushka!



LVSWL said:


> I got points twice very quickly for my signature. I ha a pic of my favorite hockey player-Rod Brind'Amour and I guess he was just bigger than life when I put him on the DIS. My DS had put him on for me, and since he was at school and I didn't know how to get him back off, when I posted on a thread I got more points for still having him. Now he is my screensaver



You can PM me a picture of him anytime you want!!!!  I love him and miss him as a Flyer.  When he played for us he was my fav and I rooted for him when the Hurricanes won the cup.  I loved seeing him lift it up!


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> *To The Groupies!*
> 
> And another  to *Anal Annie!*
> 
> So nice to have new Groupies!
> 
> Sorry Muush about your sig.  I was hoping it wouldn't be considered 'political' and would pass scrutiny.
> 
> Enjoy your week-end. Beautiful in Ohio today. Guess who's going to clean the garage?
> Di



Yeah.  We should be grateful that our Moose Groupie is not political.  Yet...


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Okay so DH found an offer yesterday he couldn't pass up.  He found someone renting points at a very very good deal so we will be staying at OKW 9/3 thru 9/11.  
Since I trust you all more than anyone else on the boards I have some questions.
Since we will be going down again in June 2010 we may get an annual pass.  Is this a good idea?  We have never had the opportunity to do it this way before.  Besides the price are there any other benefits to it?
Also we usually get and like the DP but I know that some of you prefer the TIW card card.  My DH has his doubts as to whether it would really be worth it to us.  We aren't concerned with the time part of it.  Just the cost.  He is concerned with the fact that you have to pay to get the card in the first place then have to pay tax for the meal.  We also looked and saw that it is only 10% off for lunch.  Is that right?  Any advice is appreciated.
Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

DLI : 

I feel if you're going down in June 2010 it makes perfect sense to get an AP 

We love the AP.   I feel you break even with the AP if you plan to visit the parks at least 10 days in the course of a year.  

Benefit to us, is a discount of $25 off the Tables In Wonderland card, periodic discounts on cash room reservations and 10% at the World of Disney Store in DD.   These are what we benefit from the most. 




> My DH has his doubts as to whether it would really be worth it to us. We aren't concerned with the time part of it. Just the cost. He is concerned with the fact that you have to pay to get the card in the first place then have to pay tax for the meal. We also looked and saw that it is only 10% off for lunch. Is that right? Any advice is appreciated.
> Thanks everyone!!!


TIW card will cost you about $65.   We, personally, recoup that price in just 3 sit down meals.  Our usual table bill for 4 of us is about $120 (this includes the automatic tip added).   So 20% off is a savings of $24.  So three meals and it's all just cream for us.  

Alcohol is included in the 20% off.  And it's 20% lunch or dinner.  I think the 10% you are referring to is the AP discount for lunch at some places----not the TIW discount.    

We don't feel we could eat all the food that is offered in the DP.  Have seen friends waste so many points it's not funny.  At the very least, the amount of wasted food points could equal the cost of the TIW card over the course of one year.   But it's really a personal preference.  We also don't like feeling tied to being at a certain restaurant at a specific time all day.  I feel the DP puts a bit more of a cramp on touring/vacation plans.   But, it also depends on how many people.  If it's just you and Dh, the DDP may be more worth it to you.  We are a family of 5 (oldest son sometimes travels with us), so for us, the TIW is more cost effective.    The only thing about the TIW card that is new that irks us is the automatic 18% tip added.  Not that we don't tip well, but don't always feel 18% is warranted in buffet meals (Boma, Cape May Cafe etc).    They really just bring you your drinks.  But it's no big deal.  Oh...also, our server at Cape May just told us last week, never tell your server you have the TIW card BEFORE you begin your meal.  Wait until the very end.  She said, some servers feel they already have a built-in tip now with TIW and don't really have to work or impress u with service if they know ahead of time.   I was like ....wow.....ok. Good advice.  

Here is a list of current restaurants offering 20% for TIW :
_Disney's All-Star Movies Resort  World Premiere Food Court
Disney's All-Star Music Resort  Intermission Food Court
Disney's All-Star Sports Resort  End Zone Food Court
Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge  Boma - The Flavors of Africa, Jiko - The Cooking Place, Victoria Falls
Disney's Beach Club Resort  Beaches & Cream Soda Shop (excludes take-out shop), Cape May Cafe, Martha's Vineyard Lounge
Disney's BoardWalk  ESPN® Club, Flying Fish Cafe, Spoodles, Bellevue Lounge
Disney's Eagle Pines and Osprey Ridge Golf Club  Sand Trap Bar & Grill
Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort  Shutters at Old Port Royale
Disney's Contemporary Resort  California Grill, Chef Mickey's, The Wave, Outer Rim Lounge
Disney's Coronado Springs Resort  Maya Grill
Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground  Crockett's Tavern, Hoop-Dee-Doo Musical Revue (9:30 p.m. show only), Trail's End Restaurant
Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa  1900 Park Fare, Citricos, Garden View Lounge, Grand Floridian Cafe, Mizner's Lounge, Narcoossee's, Victoria & Albert's (excludes Chef's Table)
Disney's Old Key West Resort  Olivia's Cafe
Disney's Polynesian Resort  Kona Cafe, 'Ohana, Tambu Lounge, Disney's Spirit of Aloha Dinner Show (Late show only)
Disney's Pop Century Resort  Classic Concoctions, Everything Pop Shopping and Dining
Disney's Port Orleans Resort  French Quarter - Sassagoula Floatworks & Food Factory, Scat Cat's Club
Disney's Port Orleans Resort  Riverside - Boatwright's Dining Hall, River Roost
Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort  The Artist Palette; The Turf Club Bar & Grill
Disney's Vero Beach Resort  : The Green Cabin Room, Shutter's and Sonya's (except Sunday Brunch)
Disney's Wilderness Lodge  Artist Point, Territory Lounge, Whispering Canyon Cafe
Disney's Yacht Club Resort  Captain's Grille, Ale and Compass Lounge, Yachtsman Steakhouse, Crews Cup Lounge
DOWNTOWN DISNEY®  Marketplace - Cap'n Jack's Restaurant
DOWNTOWN DISNEY®  Pleasure Island - Raglan Road Irish Pub and Restaurant
DOWNTOWN DISNEY®  West Side - Planet Hollywood®
Epcot®  Tutto Italia Ristorante, Chefs de France, Nine Dragons Restaurant, San Angel Inn Restaurante, Bistro de Paris Restaurant, Le Cellier Steakhouse, Biergarten Restaurant, Restaurant Marrakesh, Restaurant Akershus, Rose & Crown Pub & Dining Room, The Garden Grill, Coral Reef Restaurant
Disney's Hollywood Studios  Hollywood & Vine, 50's Prime Time Cafe, Tune-In Lounge, Mama Melrose's Ristorante Italiano, Sci-Fi Dine-In Theater Restaurant, The Hollywood Brown Derby
Magic Kingdom® Park  The Crystal Palace, Cinderella's Royal Table, Liberty Tree Tavern, The Plaza Restaurant, Tony's Town Square Restaurant
Disney's Animal Kingdom® Theme Park  Tusker House Restaurant, Pizzafari, Flame Tree Barbeque, Restaurantosaurus




Entertainment & Dancing



Atlantic Dance Hall  Disney's BoardWalk
Admission is free for members and guest. _


Maria


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka - I was looking at the BD list and it looks like no one has claimed June so I'll take it.  June 11th if you wouldn't mind putting me down?  Thanks!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

That is some great and detailed advice Maria!  Thank You!  I assume the 20% is taken off before the taxes are added?  Do you know what the tax rate is down there?  We can't find it on any of our receipts since they aren't detailed.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Thank You! I assume the 20% is taken off before the taxes are added? Do you know what the tax rate is down there? We can't find it on any of our receipts since they aren't detailed.



I'm looking at receipts from meals right now.   Looks like the discount was taken off before tax. And the tax amount, by my calculations is 6.5%.   

Oh also...........TIW card will get you free valet parking at the resorts.  DVC does as well, but you have to be staying at a DVC resort at the time.  TIW allows free valet at all times.   


Maria


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Muushka - I was looking at the BD list and it looks like no one has claimed June so I'll take it.  June 11th if you wouldn't mind putting me down?  Thanks!



My pleasure!


----------



## jimmytammy

vwl may groupie meet

tuesday may 5th, 8:15 pm

carolwood pacific room (formerly known as the iron spike room)

All who can or think they can attend please reply

So far we have jimmytammy, Teapot, horselover(8:30 or so) and DiznyDi if time permits


----------



## jimmytammy

DS and I just got in from a bit of a stressful day of work.  Tammy just told me he is on the bed watching DVR of Disney Christmas parade from 3 yrs ago

Filing this under the How Bad Have You Got It category


----------



## blossomz

Welcome new groupies!!


DLI...I have done both the TIW and DDP.  I find I prefer the TIW-definitely less waste.  You also get the 20% off alcoholic beverages in restaurants and some of the lounges etc.  I feel "less pressured" to eat so much!  Besides sometimes we split and appetizer and then split a dessert, which you can't really do on the DDP.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Inkmahm said:


> Thanks!  You don't need admission for the tour and I think it was about $170 each after discount (15 or 20%, I don't remember which.)  Fairly expensive but worth doing.



You may have said this but I missed it.  What discount did you use for this?  This was a walking tour right?


----------



## MiaSRN62

> vwl may groupie meet
> 
> tuesday may 5th, 8:15 pm
> 
> carolwood pacific room (formerly known as the iron spike room)
> 
> All who can or think they can attend please reply
> 
> So far we have jimmytammy, Teapot, horselover(8:30 or so) and DiznyDi if time permits



Have a great meet guys !  Wish I could be there with you, but I'll be waving from Disney VB that night !   
Take pics and post here !  We'll all want to see you guys 


Maria


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Groupies - I'm curious why the name of the Iron Spike room was changed.  Could you fill me in?


----------



## ammo

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Groupies - I'm curious why the name of the Iron Spike room was changed.  Could you fill me in?



Carolwood Pacific Railroad is the name of the train that Walt built in his own backyard.  So that explains the new name, but not necessarily the reason for the change.  Authenticity?


----------



## Inkmahm

blossomz said:


> Welcome new groupies!!
> 
> 
> DLI...I have done both the TIW and DDP.  I find I prefer the TIW-definitely less waste.  You also get the 20% off alcoholic beverages in restaurants and some of the lounges etc.  I feel "less pressured" to eat so much!  Besides sometimes we split and appetizer and then split a dessert, which you can't really do on the DDP.



We had both the TIW  (now $75 cost although I was lucky and got mine at the $60 before the increase) and the deluxe dining plan when we were at VWL a week ago.  We didn't do the DP while we were at AKV concierge.

I kept track of the cost to compare when I got home.  Based on what we ordered, it came out to be about the same whether we used the Deluxe DDP and TIW for alcohol or just the TIW card to cover each meal.  The benefit to the DDP plan was the two refillable mugs and the 18 snack credits we had between the two of us.  I think though that if we did NOT have the DDP, we wouldn't have ordered an appetizer and dessert for each of us at each meal.  Using just the TIW card, we often would order one appetizer and one dessert (if any) to share.  So while the DDP was fun to have, I think we'll probably stick with just using the TIW card in the future.  I've checked it on two trips now and the result was the same both times as far as what we saved- TIW is probably better for us.


----------



## Inkmahm

Disney loving Iowan said:


> You may have said this but I missed it.  What discount did you use for this?  This was a walking tour right?



There is a lot of walking involved but you are also on a bus to get between parks.  It really didn't seem as bad to me as the Keys to the Kingdom tour where you were consistently on your feet for longer stretches of time.

I believe the discount is 15 or 20% and I think I used the DIsney Visa discount as it was greater than the DVC discount.  I'd ask which is the best discount when you book it because there is likely a AAA discount, too.


----------



## blossomz

Oh how I wish I could join the groupies in May!  But soon I will be there!


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Groupies - I'm curious why the name of the Iron Spike room was changed.  Could you fill me in?



The room contains a couple of the rail cars that Walt used in his Carolwood Pacific railroad.

Perhaps they rededicated it to keep those in there permanently.  I hope so.  

Found some info on the web.  See the quote and the link below.



> ...Also at the event was Michael Broggie, the son of Imagineer Roger Broggie, who was out here at Walt Disney World because the special train themed room at the Wilderness Lodge resort was officially re-named the "Carolwood Pacific" room the day before and Michael was here for the ceremonies. It was originally called the "Iron Spike" room and featured items and photos relating to Walt Disney's love of trains.



http://disneybooks.blogspot.com/2007_10_01_archive.html

Finally, here's a website for more information on the Carolwood Pacific.
http://www.carolwood.com/


----------



## Muushka

Morning Groupies.  I wish I was there for the meet too.

I thing one of ours is there now, LVSWL.  Hope you are having a great time!

PS I know the calendar says later, but I think she left this weekend.


----------



## wildernessDad

Hey groupies,

If you are going in December of this year, get on the Happy Holiday list at the below link.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2127932

I won't be doing a VWL list this year, as the thread above has more info than I'd put in and it fits the purpose.


----------



## blossomz

Hey...have you guys visited this site?  It's great..

http://www.wildernesslodgesite.com/


----------



## BWV Dreamin

blossomz said:


> Hey...have you guys visited this site? It's great..
> 
> http://www.wildernesslodgesite.com/


 Got it!! Excellent info, especially for first time visitors like me!!


----------



## LVSWL

Muushka said:


> Morning Groupies.  I wish I was there for the meet too.
> 
> I thing one of ours is there now, LVSWL.  Hope you are having a great time!
> 
> PS I know the calendar says later, but I think she left this weekend.


Nope, not til Friday  still  and the DSs are still  for school and the DH is still  with the taxes . It won't be long though, just 5 days !!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Well as of right now with considering the advice we have been given we are actually going to stick with the DP.  It's funny because we have gotten some great advice and it has been pro TIW but it actually helped us to know that the TIW would not be for us.  1-We won't have a car so we won't need a valet. 2-We don't drink so the discount on drinks wouldn't be necessary.  3-The discount isn't for CS which we will eat at once a day.  4-There is at least one restaurant that we want to eat at that isn't on the list.  So considering those things and some of the other advice we just think that we are better suited for the basic DP.  Hope this doesn't sound ungrateful cause I'm not!  I really appreciate the help and it really did help us to come to what I think is a good and well informed decision.


----------



## Muushka

LVSWL said:


> Nope, not til Friday  still  and the DSs are still  for school and the DH is still  with the taxes . It won't be long though, just 5 days !!!



Silly me!  I thought you said you were leaving last Friday!

Happy packing (and taxing, yuck).


----------



## wildernessDad

blossomz said:


> Hey...have you guys visited this site?  It's great..
> 
> http://www.wildernesslodgesite.com/



This is very cool, although they called it Roaring Forks.


----------



## LVSWL

Muushka said:


> Silly me!  I thought you said you were leaving last Friday!
> 
> Happy packing (and taxing, yuck).


Thank you Muushka!!!


----------



## blossomz

wildernessDad said:


> This is very cool, although they called it Roaring Forks.



Would it be rude to correct them?!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Re: Roaring Forks

Either it has been changed or I'm not seeing it.  The articles I found here call it Roaring Forks too. 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?Restaurant.ID=16


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ammo said:


> Carolwood Pacific Railroad is the name of the train that Walt built in his own backyard.  So that explains the new name, but not necessarily the reason for the change.  Authenticity?





wildernessDad said:


> The room contains a couple of the rail cars that Walt used in his Carolwood Pacific railroad.
> 
> Perhaps they rededicated it to keep those in there permanently.  I hope so.
> 
> Found some info on the web.  See the quote and the link below.
> 
> 
> 
> http://disneybooks.blogspot.com/2007_10_01_archive.html
> 
> Finally, here's a website for more information on the Carolwood Pacific.
> http://www.carolwood.com/



Thanks ammo and wildernessDad!  Interesting info - I knew Walt had the train in his backyard but had forgotten what it was called.  I'll have to take a close look at the rail cars in the room.


----------



## eliza61

Have a great work week groupies.  Today's a 2 parter

1)  Can you name the three types of animals represented by the talking heads on the wall of the country Bear Jamboree?


2)Epcot is WDW's largest theme park covering a little over 300 acres.  It still only occupies ~1/100th of the approximately 30,000 acres that WDW has available.  the entire WDW only takes up 7,200 acres of the available space.
That's a whole lot of space left to play with.  Ole Walt must have had mighty big plans.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> 1) Can you name the three types of animals represented by the talking heads on the wall of the country Bear Jamboree?



Haven't been to this attraction in a couple years..........ummmmm
deer ?   bear ?  


Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

> DLI : 3-The discount isn't for CS which we will eat at once a day.



Since u don't have a car.....I do understand this.   

However, we use the food courts at : BC (Beaches and Cream) SSR (Artist Palette), POR, POFQ, POP and ALL Stars as our counter service, along with at the AK : Flame Tree and Pizzafari.  So while most are sit down places, if you're flexible (i.e. have a car), there are some choices for counter service and those food courts offer some good quick meals.  


I'm sure you made the right decision for you DLI.....
Have fun with the rest of your planning 

Maria


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> 1)  Can you name the three types of animals represented by the talking heads on the wall of the country Bear Jamboree?



Now I'm guessing that it's cheating to use the internet to answer trivia, but what the heck.  Here's Melvin, Buff and Max in all their glory!






I hope everyone has a great week.  Go Tarheels!


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Now I'm guessing that it's cheating to use the internet to answer trivia, but what the heck.  Here's Melvin, Buff and Max in all their glory!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone has a great week.  *Go Tarheels*!



 Buff the Buffalo.  Gotta love that.  I wonder if we should make Melvin our mascot?

I'm a graduate of the University of Pittsburgh (although I was the football era of Tony Dorsett & Dan Marino), so we're ignoring the Tarheel blasphemey especially since I've got a black arm band on .


----------



## Muushka

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Re: Roaring Forks
> 
> Either it has been changed or I'm not seeing it.  The articles I found here call it Roaring Forks too.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?Restaurant.ID=16



It is a minor thing, but it was once pointed out to us (me included) that it is Roaring Fork, 
with the Fork not having the 's.

Go Tar Heels?  No, I don't think so.  We are ABC fans in this house.  *A*nybody *B*ut *C*arolina.

(It's a NCSU (Mr Muush alumni) thing!)


----------



## wildernessDad

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Re: Roaring Forks
> 
> Either it has been changed or I'm not seeing it.  The articles I found here call it Roaring Forks too.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/diningdetail.cfm?Restaurant.ID=16



The DIS is incorrect as well.

Check out the link below.  Notice also the picture.  This is straight from the mouse's mouth!

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/resorts/villas-at-wilderness-lodge/dining/


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> Buff the Buffalo.  Gotta love that.  I wonder if we should make Melvin our mascot?



I think we should!


----------



## LVSWL

Muushka said:


> It is a minor thing, but it was once pointed out to us (me included) that it is Roaring Fork,
> with the Fork not having the 's.
> 
> Go Tar Heels?  No, I don't think so.  We are ABC fans in this house.  *A*nybody *B*ut *C*arolina.
> 
> (It's a NCSU (Mr Muush alumni) thing!)


ABC fans here also but different order Duke first, then NCSU
aunt was rabid Duke fan, brother went to Duke, finished at State, Dad went to State. In this area you  one LIKE another and  the third. It's a regional thing.


----------



## Muushka

LVSWL said:


> ABC fans here also but different order Duke first, then NCSU
> aunt was rabid Duke fan, brother went to Duke, finished at State, Dad went to State. In this area you  one LIKE another and  the third. It's a regional thing.



See!  We aren't the only ABC fans out there!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> It is a minor thing, but it was once pointed out to us (me included) that it is Roaring Fork,
> with the Fork not having the 's.
> 
> Go Tar Heels?  No, I don't think so.  We are ABC fans in this house.  *A*nybody *B*ut *C*arolina.
> 
> (It's a NCSU (Mr Muush alumni) thing!)



  HBO has a special on this month about the Duke/NC rivalry.   Really good.  My favorite quote:  I'd cheer on the minions from %$ll before NC.


----------



## Muushka

NC = UNC?  Not NCSU, right???????

Hey, I just started a thread on the community board and in case no body clicks on it and it gets burried in 2 minutes, here it is:





> Me too.  But I turned lemons into lemonade.
> 
> Spend too much time on the Dis?
> 
> I have some laptop issues and must keep it on a table and not on my lap.
> I recently moved it into the bedroom, next to my never-used exercise bike.
> 
> One day, not wanting to sit on the bed hunched over the puter, I decided to sit on the bike.
> 
> Then I decided to pedal.
> 
> I am now choosing to pedal every time I get on the computer!  I just wasted an hour on the internet, but the good news is I burned 225 calories!  And I do this a few times a day.  I stop the bike when I post and put it back on when finished, so my time is not affected while on the bike.  And when I play bubble burst (blast the person on the Dis that got me hooked on that game!), I don't feel like I am wasting time (AND I can pedal while playing!), I'm exercising!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Buff the Buffalo.  Gotta love that.  I wonder if we should make Melvin our mascot?



I don't think so.  He seems to be stuck at Magic Kingdom and never comes over to WL to play anymore. 

Now maybe his cousin Mickey Moose...he could be our mascot.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> I'm a graduate of the University of Pittsburgh (although I was the football era of Tony Dorsett & Dan Marino), so we're ignoring the Tarheel blasphemey especially since I've got a black arm band on .





Muushka said:


> Go Tar Heels?  No, I don't think so.  We are ABC fans in this house.  *A*nybody *B*ut *C*arolina.
> 
> (It's a NCSU (Mr Muush alumni) thing!)





LVSWL said:


> ABC fans here also but different order Duke first, then NCSU
> aunt was rabid Duke fan, brother went to Duke, finished at State, Dad went to State. In this area you  one LIKE another and  the third. It's a regional thing.





Muushka said:


> See!  We aren't the only ABC fans out there!





eliza61 said:


> HBO has a special on this month about the Duke/NC rivalry.   Really good.  My favorite quote:  I'd cheer on the minions from %$ll before NC.



Sorry to start the uproar here.  That nice young man Tyler Hansbrough is from my home state.  My black armband is for Mizzou, I suppose, who did a great job getting to the Elite 8.  

Eliza...I saw that special (though I thought it was on ESPN) and it was great.  All the little soundbites from former players along with the footage...it was really well done.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> Since u don't have a car.....I do understand this.
> 
> However, we use the food courts at : BC (Beaches and Cream) SSR (Artist Palette), POR, POFQ, POP and ALL Stars as our counter service, along with at the AK : Flame Tree and Pizzafari.  So while most are sit down places, if you're flexible (i.e. have a car), there are some choices for counter service and those food courts offer some good quick meals.
> 
> 
> I'm sure you made the right decision for you DLI.....
> Have fun with the rest of your planning
> 
> Maria



Thanks Maria!  You have been a big help!


----------



## MaryJ

LVSWL said:


> ABC fans here also but different order Duke first, then NCSU
> aunt was rabid Duke fan, brother went to Duke, finished at State, Dad went to State. In this area you  one LIKE another and  the third. It's a regional thing.





Muushka said:


> See!  We aren't the only ABC fans out there!





Granny said:


> Sorry to start the uproar here.  That nice young man Tyler Hansbrough is from my home state.  My black armband is for Mizzou, I suppose, who did a great job getting to the Elite 8.
> 
> Eliza...I saw that special (though I thought it was on ESPN) and it was great.  All the little soundbites from former players along with the footage...it was really well done.



Since Purdue is gone, we will be cheering for the only Big 10 school that's left...Michagan State.


----------



## blossomz

Now wait a minute here...I've heard tell that Melvin sometimes takes time off during rehabs and hangs out in the woods of the villas!  I say next time we try to get him to join us all!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Since Purdue is gone, we will be cheering for the only Big 10 school that's left...Michagan State.



Philly girl here....cheering for Villanova Wild Cats !   GO NOVA NATION !



Maria


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

blossomz said:


> Now wait a minute here...I've heard tell that Melvin sometimes takes time off during rehabs and hangs out in the woods of the villas!  I say next time we try to get him to join us all!



I've heard this too.  I think he gets tired of hanging around at the Country Bears and heads for VWL woods any chance he gets.

As for NCAA--DH went to high school in NC back when Michael Jordan was playing for the Tarheels and has been a fan since.  Of course my sons usually choose a different team just to make it interesting and irritate their father.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Here's a picture from the boat that goes from FW to MK from my March trip for a Monday happy thought.


----------



## DiznyDi

WOW! Thanks Dory! I am getting so psyched to go.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dory - That's sooooooo nice to see as I wade thru taxes.  Ahhhhhh.


----------



## jimmytammy

Just got a call from Ranger Stan.  He told me that you came up and spoke to him and said he was to give a shout out to Muushka and me.  He seemed to really appreciate that you came up to him and spoke.  Thanks for doing that.

Granny

Even though Im a NCSU fan, DW loves the Heels, so being that my sister graduated from there back in 84, I have a certain weird liking for them.  UNC is just 40 mins down the road from us, and I can tell ya, we love the boy from Missouri!!  Duke, well thats a whole nother matter


----------



## Muushka

Awwwww.  Hi Dory!  Hi Ranger Stan too!


----------



## horselover

Thanks for the pic Dory!


----------



## tea pot

Happy Tuesday Groupies
Wow missed alot in just a few days ....need to read back 



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Here's a picture from the boat that goes from FW to MK from my March trip for a Monday happy thought.



Thanks so Much Dory 
I really needed that.... 
Starting the Happy Dance Count Down to May 1st 


Take good care groupies


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Thanks Dory!!!!


----------



## tea pot

DiznyDi said:


> WOW! Thanks Dory! I am getting so psyched to go.



ME TOO ME TOOO


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

jimmytammy said:


> Just got a call from Ranger Stan.  He told me that you came up and spoke to him and said he was to give a shout out to Muushka and me.  He seemed to really appreciate that you came up to him and spoke.  Thanks for doing that.



He was so cute blushing when I told him how famous and loved he is here.  I had a nice little visit with him and hope to take his tour before he retires. 

Glad everyone enjoyed the picture.


----------



## wildernessDad

I have proof that Melvin left his wall over at the MK!  See the link below!

http://waltdatedworld.bravepages.com/id227.htm


----------



## wildernessDad

Well, for another wall it appears!


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> I have proof that Melvin left his wall over at the MK!  See the link below!
> 
> http://waltdatedworld.bravepages.com/id227.htm



Well then, tell him to get his butt...er, head....over here to VWL ASAP!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> Philly girl here....cheering for Villanova Wild Cats !   GO NOVA NATION !
> 
> 
> 
> Maria



Me too!!!!



wildernessDad said:


> I have proof that Melvin left his wall over at the MK!  See the link below!
> 
> http://waltdatedworld.bravepages.com/id227.htm



Thanks for the great link!  And I love the giraffe!!!

JJbescher leaves in 2 days!  Have a great trip!

Muuskha I know it's not VWL but we will be at OKW Sept 3rd through the 11th.


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Me too!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the great link!  And I love the giraffe!!!
> 
> JJbescher leaves in 2 days!  Have a great trip!
> *
> Muuskha I know it's not VWL but we will be at OKW Sept 3rd through the 11th.*



Hey, I'm going on a cruise that's not DCL that counts!  I put you on the list!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

I'm a little slow so everyone but me may know about these pictures, but I just found a ton of WL pictures I didn't know were on here.

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/showgallery.php/cat/554

Also of VWL
http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/showgallery.php/cat/546

And every other resort. 

So if I am the only one who didn't know this, just move along nothing to see here.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Dory rocks!!! I am soooo excited for my first VWL stay.....only 2 months!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## tea pot

Anal Annie said:


> OK, so I mostly just lurk here since I don't have any trips planned to VWL right now...so I'm just a VWL Groupie Wannabee.





Anna114 said:


> Well, I'm just about to be a card carrying member of the group! I've longed to be one of you and soon I will be woo hoo! Paperwork is signed.



*A Belated Welcome Home New Groupies *



Conan the Librarian said:


> We just spend a nice 5 days at VWL.  I loved it, except for the step in front of the door nearest to the Lodge.  Managed to fall up it and rip the skin off my thumb. OUCH!
> 
> Anyway, the following link:
> 
> http://share.shutterfly.com/share/r...1c63ad8a300031ecd658bfd733&sid=0IZuGTRuxasWO-
> 
> has some panoramic views I took during the trip, including views of the lodge and grounds.   Some of the panoramics are funky, but, you should be able to see what's going on.
> 
> Please note, shutterfly doesn't really like the really wide angle views.  I'll try to post those seperate.



Welcome and Thanks for the Great Pictures 



jimmytammy said:


> Just got a call from Ranger Stan.  He told me that you came up and spoke to him and said he was to give a shout out to Muushka and me.  He seemed to really appreciate that you came up to him and spoke.  Thanks for doing that.



Hey jimmytammy 
I'm so looking forward to meeting Ranger Stan and taking his tour....We're still planning on that Friday 5/8 ..... Not to mention our Groupie Meet 5/5 WhooHooo 



wildernessDad said:


> I have proof that Melvin left his wall over at the MK!  See the link below!
> 
> http://waltdatedworld.bravepages.com/id227.htm



Thanks WD love the link...It was fun see so many attractions that have such great memories 



KeepSwimmingDory said:


>



Another great start of the Day... By Dory 
Thanks again


----------



## jimmytammy

You be sure to tell Ranger Stan you are a member of his groupie fan club, and you are sure to get a hug


----------



## tea pot

*Muushka and Groupies   Just had to share* 
As you may remember I shared that my Niece is getting married on Thursday Nov 5,09 In Lake Mary Fl.. at first the family was a little disappointed that it wasn't on a weekend and that we would need to fly down on Wed and fly back on Friday.. At this Stage I presented the argument of Why go back on Friday? Let's stay till Sunday and of course behind the scene I'd already had planned to try to get into the SSR THV for that weekend and thanks to 
Prayers and Moose Dust we did ... so my next move/argument was presented to DH,  Why go to work for just Mon and Tues.. Why not take the full week ?
 I'll just see what resort we can get for Nov1-4 So this morning at 9AM on the dot I called MS and Now *Muushka *this is where you come in..
Please put us down for Nov 1-4 for BLT studio Bay Lake View  
 So I owe a big thank you to my niece Sara  for a great trip starting with BLT then a Wedding and ending with the THV.. I Love My DVC  Oh and of course my niece too.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

tea pot said:


> Please put us down for Nov 1-4 for BLT studio Bay Lake View
> So I owe a big thank you to my niece Sara  for a great trip starting with BLT then a Wedding and ending with the THV.. I Love My DVC  Oh and of course my niece too.



 Woohoo!  

Now that is some good news! Congrats!


----------



## cheer4bison

That's excellent Teapot!!  Be sure to take a camera.  I bet you'll be able to get some great and unique shots of our beloved lodge since you'll have a Bay Lake view.  

And I'd love to see some shots of the Treehouses too.  Did you all year that Deb Wills of AllEarsNet has rented one for their opening day (June 1) and will be blogging and posting photos from one of the new treehouses?  Can't wait to see some insider photos.

Anyway, congrats again Teapot on your wonderful luck with Member Services.


----------



## blossomz

I can't wait to hear about the treehouses!

Get some great photos TP!


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> *Muushka and Groupies   Just had to share*
> As you may remember I shared that my Niece is getting married on Thursday Nov 5,09 In Lake Mary Fl.. at first the family was a little disappointed that it wasn't on a weekend and that we would need to fly down on Wed and fly back on Friday.. At this Stage I presented the argument of Why go back on Friday? Let's stay till Sunday and of course behind the scene I'd already had planned to try to get into the SSR THV for that weekend and thanks to
> Prayers and Moose Dust we did ... so my next move/argument was presented to DH,  Why go to work for just Mon and Tues.. Why not take the full week ?
> I'll just see what resort we can get for Nov1-4 So this morning at 9AM on the dot I called MS and Now *Muushka *this is where you come in..
> Please put us down for Nov 1-4 for BLT studio Bay Lake View
> So I owe a big thank you to my niece Sara  for a great trip starting with BLT then a Wedding and ending with the THV.. I Love My DVC  Oh and of course my niece too.



Got it!!  You are such a DVC trend-setter!!  We want pictures, lots of pictures!!

And happy trails to jjbescher, going to our world today!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Muushka said:


> Got it!! You are such a DVC trend-setter!! We want pictures, lots of pictures!!
> 
> And happy trails to jjbescher, going to our world today!!


 Hi Mushka! Your siggie is looking a little "naked" these days.....eagerly awaiting the new one!!


----------



## Muushka

BWV Dreamin said:


> Hi Mushka! Your siggie is looking a little "naked" these days.....eagerly awaiting the new one!!



Yeah, I agree.  I think I have proof that the mods don't visit our thread very often.  I had posted many times here with Maggie and nobody said anything.  I visit the community board and BANG!  Infraction!  No points though.

I really want to say something about our silencing at this very important time, but not sure what to do.

Mr Muush was incensed at the lack of freedom of speech.
I told him to register and voice his opinion, but he wouldn't.  I will probably delete this post soon....


----------



## Granny

Edited:  Supercilious comments removed.  

Now it's your turn Jimmy!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Too late...now it's in MY post too!
> 
> Don't worry, I'll delete this if you want me to.  All I'll say is that these are not "public boards" run by the government.  This is a privately run web site and I guess they get to make their own rules.  I know some people have left for other Disney web sites because of this.  Me?  I just stick within the rules because my #1 reason for being here is to learn and share Disney knowledge and this seems to be a great forum to do so.
> 
> Hopefully you'll continue to hang around here...though I did see the blasphemous reference you made on that other thread about selling a VWL contract!



Muushka selling out!! What is this World coming too!!

Muush, say it aint so.  Are we gonna need someone on here to follow your every move?  Big Brother is watching


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Muushka selling out!! What is this World coming too!!
> 
> Muush, say it aint so.  Are we gonna need someone on here to follow your every move?  Big Brother is watching



You don't need a big brother, you have Granny!

*A *contract, as in 1, not the whole kit and kaboodle!  
Besides, Mr Muush says no way, but I am working on him......

In case you missed the post, it is because we can no longer stay at VWL the way we planned on with that nasty point reallocation mess.  Really ticks me off........

Am I becoming a Grumpy Gills????  Dory?????


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Oh Muushka--you shouldn't have gotten grumpy on me. Now I'll have to sing! 

Hey Mister Grumpy Gills!
Life's full of little spills.
Don't throw your fins up in disgust!
Oh what's the use of floating there?
Not going anywhere;
Swish your tail and dive on in and trust
That if you...
Just keep swimming
Just keep swimming
Life isn't all that grim
Just keep swimming
Just keep swimming
What do we do? We swim
Lalalalalalala.....

Skipped some to save your sanity....

Sometimes things look bad 
Then--poof--the moment is gone!
And what do we do?
We just keep swimming on!

Now that song is stuck in your head!  I have the CD of the Nemo musical from AK so I am sure you are sorry you mentioned "Mr. Grumpy Gills"!!!


----------



## DaveH

Muushka sorry the reallocation has been bad for you also. We overall broke even. I did notice some studios went up and 1 BRs went down.


----------



## Corinne

Hi Everyone!

I did not fall off the face of the earth...but almost! It's been a crazy fall and winter and I have finally made it back to the Disboards. I am eager to read up on your lives over the last few months!


----------



## Granny

Corinne...great to see you back here! You are always welcome. 

And a very happy TGIF to all Groupies!


----------



## Muushka

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Oh Muushka--you shouldn't have gotten grumpy on me. Now I'll have to sing!
> 
> Hey Mister Grumpy Gills!
> Life's full of little spills.
> Don't throw your fins up in disgust!
> Oh what's the use of floating there?
> Not going anywhere;
> Swish your tail and dive on in and trust
> That if you...
> Just keep swimming
> Just keep swimming
> Life isn't all that grim
> Just keep swimming
> Just keep swimming
> What do we do? We swim
> Lalalalalalala.....
> 
> Skipped some to save your sanity....
> 
> Sometimes things look bad
> Then--poof--the moment is gone!
> And what do we do?
> We just keep swimming on!
> 
> Now that song is stuck in your head!  I have the CD of the Nemo musical from AK so I am sure you are sorry you mentioned "Mr. Grumpy Gills"!!!



Too funny!  No Mr Grumpy Gills for me while I am on the Groupie thread!



DaveH said:


> Muushka sorry the reallocation has been bad for you also. We overall broke even. I did notice some studios went up and 1 BRs went down.



Sadly, our 1 BR went up 4 points a night for when we visit.
I think the studios only went up 1.  They both hold 4 people, not sure where the logic is there.  I digress....thank  you for understanding!



Corinne said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I did not fall off the face of the earth...but almost! It's been a crazy fall and winter and I have finally made it back to the Disboards. I am eager to read up on your lives over the last few months!



Welcome back Corinne!   I hear you guys got a lot of snow this winter.  Have fun catching up!

  Good morning Granny


----------



## DiznyDi

Corinne said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I did not fall off the face of the earth...but almost! It's been a crazy fall and winter and I have finally made it back to the Disboards. I am eager to read up on your lives over the last few months!



Good Morning Corine! 
Nice to see you back with the Groupies. Grab a cup of coffee, put your feet up, read through the thread and feel the love! 

Di


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Edited:  Supercilious comments removed.
> 
> Now it's your turn Jimmy!



Granny, you rock!


----------



## LVSWL

Hi Muushka! and all the Groupies! We are packed and ready to go, just have to wait for the boys to get out of school and then it's off to VWL we go!!! for 8 wonderful nights at the lodge. Can't wait. I am computer/photo challenged, but my DS is good at that stuff, so we shall see how that works out. I will take pics, just not sure when they will get posted. Can't wait to see
the Turtles and Peter Noone and Herman's Hermits!


----------



## wildernessDad

LVSWL said:


> Hi Muushka! and all the Groupies! We are packed and ready to go, just have to wait for the boys to get out of school and then it's off to VWL we go!!! for 8 wonderful nights at the lodge. Can't wait. I am computer/photo challenged, but my DS is good at that stuff, so we shall see how that works out. I will take pics, just not sure when they will get posted. Can't wait to see
> the Turtles and Peter Noone and Herman's Hermits!



You are so lucky!  I desperately need a VWL fix right now!  Have a most wonderful time at our most wonderful lodge!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Muushka said:


> Granny, you rock!


 Muuska, is it VWL your selling?


----------



## LVSWL

wildernessDad said:


> You are so lucky!  I desperately need a VWL fix right now!  Have a most wonderful time at our most wonderful lodge!


Thanks! We are really looking forward to hanging out at the villas and showing our friends the lodge


----------



## claire_ont

Well the signed paperwork is on it way back to Disney, so I guess it is official.  We are now card carrying members at VWL. 

I almost had second thoughts when I saw the new incentives and the price for an add-on at ALK was so low,  but I just did not want to give up my VWL points.  I am really looking forward to my first stay there in March 2010.  It seems so far away...

For those with upcoming trips, have fun and please post pictures and trip reports.  For now I am living vicariously through you....


----------



## Muushka

LVSWL said:


> Hi Muushka! and all the Groupies! We are packed and ready to go, just have to wait for the boys to get out of school and then it's off to VWL we go!!! for 8 wonderful nights at the lodge. Can't wait. I am computer/photo challenged, but my DS is good at that stuff, so we shall see how that works out. I will take pics, just not sure when they will get posted. Can't wait to see
> the Turtles and Peter Noone and Herman's Hermits!


"I'm 'Enery the Eight I am......"  Ahhhh, Herman's Hermits.  I saw them in concert when I was a wee thing....

I am anxious to hear how your friends enjoy our beloved and WDW! 
Have a wonderful time and tell Mickey HI for me .


BWV Dreamin said:


> Muuska, is it VWL your selling?


Well that is the rumor, but not according to Mr Muush. My feeling is that we added on to always be able to stay in a 1 BR and now we can't. You can only borrow points so many times before you have to pay the piper!  So I want to sell the add on contract (75 points), but it is in the Muush courtroom right now.  We would probably just go once a year instead of twice.  



claire_ont said:


> Well the signed paperwork is on it way back to Disney, so I guess it is official.  We are now card carrying members at VWL.
> 
> I almost had second thoughts when I saw the new incentives and the price for an add-on at ALK was so low,  but I just did not want to give up my VWL points.  I am really looking forward to my first stay there in March 2010.  It seems so far away...
> 
> For those with upcoming trips, have fun and please post pictures and trip reports.  For now I am living vicariously through you....



Welcome home!  And congratulations!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

LVSWL said:


> Hi Muushka! and all the Groupies! We are packed and ready to go, just have to wait for the boys to get out of school and then it's off to VWL we go!!! for 8 wonderful nights at the lodge. Can't wait. I am computer/photo challenged, but my DS is good at that stuff, so we shall see how that works out. I will take pics, just not sure when they will get posted. Can't wait to see
> the Turtles and Peter Noone and Herman's Hermits!



Have a great time!  I saw Herman's Hermits a while back when they toured with the Monkees.  Never saw the Turtles but would love to!



claire_ont said:


> Well the signed paperwork is on it way back to Disney, so I guess it is official.  We are now card carrying members at VWL.



Congrats!!!!!


Corrine - nice to hear from you!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Gosh! Have a great time.  We've enjoyed both of those groups at FP concerts in the past!!!

Bobbi


----------



## wildernessDad

claire_ont said:


> Well the signed paperwork is on it way back to Disney, so I guess it is official.  We are now card carrying members at VWL.
> 
> I almost had second thoughts when I saw the new incentives and the price for an add-on at ALK was so low,  but I just did not want to give up my VWL points.  I am really looking forward to my first stay there in March 2010.  It seems so far away...
> 
> For those with upcoming trips, have fun and please post pictures and trip reports.  For now I am living vicariously through you....



Congratulations, neighbor!


----------



## tea pot

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Oh Muushka--you shouldn't have gotten grumpy on me. Now I'll have to sing!
> 
> Hey Mister Grumpy Gills!
> Life's full of little spills.
> Don't throw your fins up in disgust!
> Oh what's the use of floating there?
> Not going anywhere;
> Swish your tail and dive on in and trust
> That if you...
> Just keep swimming
> Just keep swimming
> Life isn't all that grim
> Just keep swimming
> Just keep swimming
> What do we do? We swim
> Lalalalalalala.....
> 
> Skipped some to save your sanity....
> 
> Sometimes things look bad
> Then--poof--the moment is gone!
> And what do we do?
> We just keep swimming on!
> 
> Now that song is stuck in your head!  I have the CD of the Nemo musical from AK so I am sure you are sorry you mentioned "Mr. Grumpy Gills"!!!



LOve it LOve it Dory.... I have the CD too... It's DH favorite show.




Corinne said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I did not fall off the face of the earth...but almost! It's been a crazy fall and winter and I have finally made it back to the Disboards. I am eager to read up on your lives over the last few months!





DiznyDi said:


> Good Morning Corine!
> Nice to see you back with the Groupies. Grab a cup of coffee, put your feet up, read through the thread and feel the love!
> Di



Welcome back to another MA Groupie.... and Boy is DiznyDi right Feel the Love 



claire_ont said:


> Well the signed paperwork is on it way back to Disney, so I guess it is official.  We are now card carrying members at VWL.


  Welcome Home Groupie


----------



## tea pot

cheer4bison said:


> That's excellent Teapot!!  Be sure to take a camera.  I bet you'll be able to get some great and unique shots of our beloved lodge since you'll have a Bay Lake view.
> 
> And I'd love to see some shots of the Treehouses too.  Did you all year that Deb Wills of AllEarsNet has rented one for their opening day (June 1) and will be blogging and posting photos from one of the new treehouses?  Can't wait to see some insider photos.
> 
> Anyway, congrats again Teapot on your wonderful luck with Member Services.





blossomz said:


> I can't wait to hear about the treehouses!
> 
> Get some great photos TP!





Muushka said:


> Got it!!  You are such a DVC trend-setter!!  We want pictures, lots of pictures!!



Thanks so much you guys... I plan on taking Lots and Lots of Pictures 
and with Thanks to Granny I 'll be able to post them.. (I hope I hope )


----------



## tea pot

* LVSWL *

Have a Safe and Magical Vacation.....


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*Muushka* - I really am sorry about your loss in the points reallocation.  It hurts us too.  It's ok to get grumpy here--I'll try to refrain from bursting into Dory's song next time. 

*Corinne* - Good to meet you. I think I became a new groupie while you were away.  They've let the standards slip a little. 

*LVSWL* -  Have a safe and wonderful trip! Hope to see some pictures and hear what your friends think. 

*claire_ont* -  That's wonderful news! Congrats!

*Granny* - Yes I am so glad it is Friday! 

Everyone have a great weekend. I'll be right here (in my mind at least) if anybody wants to join me.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Everyone have a great weekend. I'll be right here (in my mind at least) if anybody wants to join me.


 I am so there!! What do you take in your coffee, Dory, cream and sugar?


----------



## jimmytammy

I can feel your pain on the pts reallocation.  We bought a 4th contract with all intentions of being able to always stay in a 1 bed.  Low and behold they lower the boom and we are scrambling now trying to make the pts work, again.

I say buy more pts, then again thats the web they may want us to fall into.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

BWV Dreamin said:


> I am so there!! What do you take in your coffee, Dory, cream and sugar?



Just like I like it!

JT - Sorry to hear you are feeling the point pain too. Our family is in transition with 2 older sons who can't usually go now, so we are a little more flexible with only 4 people than we were with 6, but I really didn't enjoy the studio as much as a 1 BR.  Not sure how we are going to make the points work but buying more is not an option right now.


----------



## claire_ont

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> *Muushka*
> Everyone have a great weekend. I'll be right here (in my mind at least) if anybody wants to join me.



I am so there with my morning coffee, and may just pop back in the evening with a hot chocolate as well.

Today is my DD'd 16th birthday.  She will be getting her beginners driver's license and then it will be time to crawl in the car and let her get behind the wheel.  Dory, I am keeping your happy place picture firmly entrenched in my mind. There may be sometimes in the next little while that instead of coffee or hot chocolate I will be there with a good stiff drink!

To everyone - thank-you for all the welcome homes.  It feels great to have it all done.  Currently with banking and borrowing we will have enough VWL points for 8-10 nights in a studio, once every three years at Christmas.  We really would have liked more points but that was not financially feasible at this time.  Maybe in another couple years...


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

I'm here with my coffee enjoying the beautiful lobby of VWL.

I'm finding my happy place a lot this past few weeks too.  It is always hard to come home from WL but my last trip was especially so.  While we were at WDW we got the call that my DS19 was withdrawing from college for medical reasons.  We had known this was a possibility but left for Disney with the hope that he was going to be to finish the semester. So we came home to a house full of college kids on spring break with one who wouldn't be returning.  He had some tests done and the doctor suspects celiac disease. So I've been sitting at my happy place every chance I get this week while we waited on results.  Well, it is now weekend and we still don't have lab results so we will wait some more. 

I have one son DS14 with IgA Nephropathy which is a kidney disease that for him has  been very manageable and only requires a daily pill and six month checkups.  He has been fortunate to have little damage to his kidney and great kidney function for this type of disease.  Celiac, however, looks to be something that will greatly affect the daily life of DS19 and I've been just a little freaked out by it. 

Not to bring up religion or anything, I do trust that God has it all under control and I know that He will bring good out of this.  I don't want to give too much information about my son, but he was headed for a military career and this is probably a DQ so he is having to rethink his life's plans. He has a surprisingly good attitude and although he is disappointed he trusts that God has a plan for his life and it may not be in the military. I may have cred now. 

Sorry to dump it all on the groupies.  I've tried to just remain quiet but now that I have another weekend to wait for a diagnosis, I just needed to share. Thanks for listening. Now back to a happy thought.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Oh and claire_ont I forgot to add a   for your daughter turning 16! You need a happy relaxing place for sure!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Thank you for sharing Dory.....you know God does not give us more than we can handle. I am so sorry for you and your family, and will pray for you that the tests may come back differently. (I feel a ban coming!) And hopefully our posts may help you find strength and peace.

I absolutely love the chairs photo.....there is something about it that invites company and conversation.


----------



## Granny

Dory...our very best wishes to you and your family.  I hope all comes out as well as possible.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Dory, 
Thinking of you and your son and family and hoping for the very best.  You all will be in my prayers.   I'm sure your ds will have some soul-seeking, but I know he will find a new direction for his life.  It'll take time.  My oldest is 21 and he's just now finding his path......


Maria


----------



## DaveH

Dory our best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Muushka

Yes, Dory, I will say amen to all of the above posts.  Your kiddos and you are in our prayers.

You are such a great Groupie, and when one Groupie hurts, we all hurt.

And Happy 16th to Clair's daughter!  We'll pray for you too!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Thanks y'all.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Prayers to you and your family Dory!   that the tests will come back soon and remember The Lord will help you through this time if you turn to him.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

update on our waitlist: 

 We booked an OKW 2brm back in Dec (while at VWL) because that was all that was available for the dates we wanted to go (before our APs expire)

I set up an automatic waitlist for VWL at the time of booking and have been calling periodically for BWV, BCV but there had been nothing.. not even 1 night anywhere else!! Not even SSR???!! 

So I called today and checked.. only 1 day at BCV was available...in the middle of the week. We're not against moving, but only if we can stay at least two nights in each place. 

Well I told DH about it and he said "Well try the next week. We don't have anything else going on" (we'll be at VB for the weekend). 

So I called back and got the same result.. Nothing but that one day. 

Then the CM and I started chatting (hopefully no one was on hold) about all kinds of DVC/Disney stuff and I was getting ready to hang up and she goes "Oh wait.... Wait.. WAIT!!! I can't believe this just happened while I was on the phone with you!!"

So I'm getting kinda nervous this point.. thinking it's something bad.. or that maybe I'll get two days at BCV, BWV, etc.. but she goes..

"You're waitlist JUST came through!!! THE WHOLE WEEK!!" 

So then we both start hooping and hollering together   

Of course it's gonna cost us 50 more points, but who cares.. it's VWL!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Good Ol Gal - I posted on your other thread, but I just can't help it I'm going to dance here too! I love how the waitlist came through while you were on the phone and you got to celebrate with the CM.  That's awesome!  Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## wildernessDad

Dory, you have tremendous sons.  I wish all the best for them.


----------



## wildernessDad

Good Ol Gal, I'm happy that your waitlist came through, and for our beloved lodge as well!


----------



## Lisa P.

Thanks for posting the great pics.  Delightful!  

OT here, about your DS's possible diagnosis... it can have quite an impact and yet many people learn to adapt and do quite well.  As for the military DQ, I have one DS who would like to pursue a military career but he has a congenital medical condition (which will not change) which definitely automatically disqualifies him.  However...

He's currently studying to get his BS in physics.  An ex-recruiter at the officers' entry level told us that if an applicant possesses certain abilities which are in great need by the military (such as a degree in science) *and* if he/she is able to locate a recruiter at officers level (_not_ a recruiter of the enlisted services) who gets to know him/her pretty well and who will "go to bat for" him/her in actively seeking waiver(s) for the medical DQ(s), it can still work.  

Apparently, once a person seeks a medical waiver and it's denied, it's pretty much a done deal.  So it'd be in your DS's best interest to wait until he's able to apply for officer's training as an incoming 2nd Lt. (with a bachelor's degree) before seeking medical waiver(s).  And while the medical exam is done using the same criteria for all branches of the military, the waivers may be sought by each branch independently.

The military prefers that everyone would be able to serve safely and with full flexibility as to where they may be assigned.  But if they're short in certain areas, and if your DS would make a great candidate other than his medical DQ, they may opt to accept him with limited service options (assuring that local base medical services would be available to address his medical needs).

Just something to encourage your DS.  While he's exploring other options, plans B, C, D etc., he doesn't necessarily have to give up completely on plan A.    Bless you and your family!

Oh, and I take my coffee w/a bit of cream and sometimes with a little cocoa powder.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Dory* Sending prayers heavenward on your behalf! May you have some level of peace as you await the results of your sons tests. Please let us know. 

*Good Ol Gal* So happy your waitlist came through for you!  Ahh to be at the lodge.... 

*LVSWL* Hope you're having a GREAT time.


----------



## Lisa75

Hi everyone!  I am really excited to find your thread.  You are all great and know so much.  I have come to the source for my dilemna.  I have talked DH into going to Disney for our 10th anniversary this fall.  Usually I have to go solo or with my mother.  He is 38 and has never been to WDW.    He really has little interest but is being a team player for me.  I also hope to join DVC after this trip.  I really want him to love it there.  I have a WL courtyard room booked (requested the bearface rooms) for 11/15-11/19.  But I think maybe I would rather stay in a 1 br at VWL.  I checked today and it is available.  I think I have figured out that I should jump on this if I want it, because 4/15 is when DVC owners who own at other resorts can then call to book VWL and it might be gone, no?  One of the reasons I think it might be better is that it looks much quieter and serene than the main lodge.  Also, DH is a snorer at night and without a guest bedroom to run to if things get bad I might spend the whole trip with little sleep.  With a 1 br there is always the living room sofa.  So, since using points is not a factor for me, please talk me into the VWL over the courtyard room at WL.  Thanks guys!!


----------



## tea pot

*Dory * 
You and your sons are in my prayers.. thanks for sharing... you can always come here for a groupie hug when you need one  
I want to thank you for all the Support and Happy Vibes  that you give us, meet you at the rockers and it's a cup tea for me please. 

*Good Ol Gal*  Congrats  great MS story and I'm sure you'll have a great stay at our beloved Lodge

Take care groupies and Think Spring  ( It's still cold and gray here )


----------



## tea pot

Lisa75 said:


> Hi everyone!  I am really excited to find your thread.  You are all great and know so much.  I have come to the source for my dilemna.  I have talked DH into going to Disney for our 10th anniversary this fall.  Usually I have to go solo or with my mother.  He is 38 and has never been to WDW.    He really has little interest but is being a team player for me.  I also hope to join DVC after this trip.  I really want him to love it there.  I have a WL courtyard room booked (requested the bearface rooms) for 11/15-11/19.  But I think maybe I would rather stay in a 1 br at VWL.  I checked today and it is available.  I think I have figured out that I should jump on this if I want it, because 4/15 is when DVC owners who own at other resorts can then call to book VWL and it might be gone, no?  One of the reasons I think it might be better is that it looks much quieter and serene than the main lodge.  Also, DH is a snorer at night and without a guest bedroom to run to if things get bad I might spend the whole trip with little sleep.  With a 1 br there is always the living room sofa.  So, since using points is not a factor for me, please talk me into the VWL over the courtyard room at WL.  Thanks guys!!



Hi Lisa
If you can, I would take the 1 BR. You will find a great relax feel in this unit 
A very home like place with a kitchen and washer/dryer. This location offers a host of non park things to do  that I'm sure others on this thread can talk about.  
 VWL might help DH enjoy WDW and think about DVC especially if you stay at one of the home resorts.
Good Luck and Pixie Dust  keep us posted


----------



## Lisa75

tea pot said:


> Hi Lisa
> If you can, I would take the 1 BR. You will find a great relax feel in this unit
> A very home like place with a kitchen and washer/dryer. This location offers a host of non park things to do  that I'm sure others on this thread can talk about.
> VWL might help DH enjoy WDW and think about DVC especially if you stay at one of the home resorts.
> Good Luck and Pixie Dust  keep us posted



Thanks Teapot!  My arm is twisted!!!  Also, I skipped to the end of this post to post my question and missed the posts about Dory's son.  Though I am new here I want to extend my thoughts and prayers to you also Dory.  We have a Prayer Request chain at church and am adding your family's situation this week.  There is no such thing as too many prayers coming your way.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

claire_ont said:


> Today is my DD'd 16th birthday.  She will be getting her beginners driver's license and then it will be time to crawl in the car and let her get behind the wheel.  Dory, I am keeping your happy place picture firmly entrenched in my mind. There may be sometimes in the next little while that instead of coffee or hot chocolate I will be there with a good stiff drink!


Claire I am so with you!  My DD turns 16 in June.  In Iowa she could have gotten her license before now but she has waited.  We are going to get her permit this next week and are signing her up for lessons this summer.



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> I'm finding my happy place a lot this past few weeks too.  It is always hard to come home from WL but my last trip was especially so.  While we were at WDW we got the call that my DS19 was withdrawing from college for medical reasons.  We had known this was a possibility but left for Disney with the hope that he was going to be to finish the semester. So we came home to a house full of college kids on spring break with one who wouldn't be returning.  He had some tests done and the doctor suspects celiac disease. So I've been sitting at my happy place every chance I get this week while we waited on results.  Well, it is now weekend and we still don't have lab results so we will wait some more.
> 
> I have one son DS14 with IgA Nephropathy which is a kidney disease that for him has  been very manageable and only requires a daily pill and six month checkups.  He has been fortunate to have little damage to his kidney and great kidney function for this type of disease.  Celiac, however, looks to be something that will greatly affect the daily life of DS19 and I've been just a little freaked out by it.
> 
> Not to bring up religion or anything, I do trust that God has it all under control and I know that He will bring good out of this.  I don't want to give too much information about my son, but he was headed for a military career and this is probably a DQ so he is having to rethink his life's plans. He has a surprisingly good attitude and although he is disappointed he trusts that God has a plan for his life and it may not be in the military. I may have cred now.
> 
> Sorry to dump it all on the groupies.  I've tried to just remain quiet but now that I have another weekend to wait for a diagnosis, I just needed to share. Thanks for listening. Now back to a happy thought.



Dory don't ever feel bad about sharing things on here!  I sure have done it enough.  You have come to the right place for support.  Everyone on here is so caring and supportive of each other.  I hope you get the results back soon and that everything will be okay with your son.  I will say a prayer for both of your boys.  



Good Ol Gal said:


> update on our waitlist:
> 
> We booked an OKW 2brm back in Dec (while at VWL) because that was all that was available for the dates we wanted to go (before our APs expire)
> 
> I set up an automatic waitlist for VWL at the time of booking and have been calling periodically for BWV, BCV but there had been nothing.. not even 1 night anywhere else!! Not even SSR???!!
> 
> So I called today and checked.. only 1 day at BCV was available...in the middle of the week. We're not against moving, but only if we can stay at least two nights in each place.
> 
> Well I told DH about it and he said "Well try the next week. We don't have anything else going on" (we'll be at VB for the weekend).
> 
> So I called back and got the same result.. Nothing but that one day.
> 
> Then the CM and I started chatting (hopefully no one was on hold) about all kinds of DVC/Disney stuff and I was getting ready to hang up and she goes "Oh wait.... Wait.. WAIT!!! I can't believe this just happened while I was on the phone with you!!"
> 
> So I'm getting kinda nervous this point.. thinking it's something bad.. or that maybe I'll get two days at BCV, BWV, etc.. but she goes..
> 
> "You're waitlist JUST came through!!! THE WHOLE WEEK!!"
> 
> So then we both start hooping and hollering together
> 
> Of course it's gonna cost us 50 more points, but who cares.. it's VWL!



  Congrats!  That must have been quite the phone conversation!


Lisa75 - Welcome to our thread!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Lisa75 said:


> Hi everyone!  I am really excited to find your thread.  You are all great and know so much.  I have come to the source for my dilemna.  I have talked DH into going to Disney for our 10th anniversary this fall.  Usually I have to go solo or with my mother.  He is 38 and has never been to WDW.    He really has little interest but is being a team player for me.  I also hope to join DVC after this trip.  I really want him to love it there.  I have a WL courtyard room booked (requested the bearface rooms) for 11/15-11/19.  But I think maybe I would rather stay in a 1 br at VWL.  I checked today and it is available.  I think I have figured out that I should jump on this if I want it, because 4/15 is when DVC owners who own at other resorts can then call to book VWL and it might be gone, no?  One of the reasons I think it might be better is that it looks much quieter and serene than the main lodge.  Also, DH is a snorer at night and without a guest bedroom to run to if things get bad I might spend the whole trip with little sleep.  With a 1 br there is always the living room sofa.  So, since using points is not a factor for me, please talk me into the VWL over the courtyard room at WL.  Thanks guys!!



Jump on the 1br Before 4/15 as members can call before 4/15 and make a reservation for up to 7 nights!


----------



## claire_ont

Dory,
My families thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.  We are keeping our fingers crossed for you. 

Disney Loving Iowan - Feel free to join me at the chairs anytime you want.  We can compare teenage daughter driving horror stories.  First drive this week...

Good Ol Gal - Congrats on the waitlist coming through!  The timing was unbelieveable. Must have been some pixie dust in the air...

Claire


----------



## Corinne

Everyone,

Thanks for the warm 'welcome back' wishes. Dory~so nice to meet you.  I hope the test results are good. 

I am now working full time and our older son is graduating college and our younger son from hs, so we have been insanely busy (who isn't these days????) Anyway, I am still trying to catch up....you sure are a busy group! hehe!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dory

Your faith sounds strong, so keep leaning on the Lord and He will see you through.  We will put you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## Muushka

Lisa75 said:


> Thanks Teapot!  My arm is twisted!!!  Also, I skipped to the end of this post to post my question and missed the posts about Dory's son.  Though I am new here I want to extend my thoughts and prayers to you also Dory.  We have a Prayer Request chain at church and am adding your family's situation this week.  There is no such thing as too many prayers coming your way.



Ooooh, can I twist the other one?????  I'm with TP, a 1 BR at VWL has so much going for it.  But as you mentioned, being able to sleep is a really great plus!  And the couch at VWL is a great couch to fall asleep on.  When we are there and have a break in the afternoon, my husband heads for that couch even though we have that great king size bed!  Go figure!

And what a nice person you are, already caring for another Groupie.

If at any time (pre-VWL during-VWL or post-VWL) you feel compelled to grab our Moosie for your siggy, feel free!  
Our motto?  You can't have too many groupies!  I'll bet he would look great on you!


----------



## Inkmahm

BWV Dreamin said:


> Thank you for sharing Dory.....you know God does not give us more than we can handle. I am so sorry for you and your family, and will pray for you that the tests may come back differently. (I feel a ban coming!) And hopefully our posts may help you find strength and peace.
> 
> I absolutely love the chairs photo.....there is something about it that invites company and conversation.


  I feel the same way.

Best of luck to you and your family, Dory.


----------



## Lisa75

I booked it!  The 1 BR!!!!    Thank you all for the arm twisting!  I knew I came to the right place to find some VWL enablers!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Lisa P. said:


> Oh, and I take my coffee w/a bit of cream and sometimes with a little cocoa powder.


Thanks for the information and encouragement. Oh and your coffee is ready. 



Lisa75 said:


> I booked it!  The 1 BR!!!!    Thank you all for the arm twisting!  I knew I came to the right place to find some VWL enablers!







I am too late to vote, but you got great advice as usual and I celebrate your booking! You will love the 1 BR! 

*tea pot* - your cup of tea is waiting for you 

*DLI* -  good luck with your daughter 

*Everyone* (because I'm too lazy to copy and paste everyone's name ) the best wishes and prayers really mean a lot. 

Here is another little sitting area I liked at VWL and I love the lamp.





Anybody else who needs a beverage just speak up. It's all of the best quality and free! Your virtual mugs are refillable for life.


----------



## teacher2525

We'll be there, we are wilderness lodge virgins!  August 23rd to August 28th


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Claire I am so with you! My DD turns 16 in June. In Iowa she could have gotten her license before now but she has waited. We are going to get her permit this next week and are signing her up for lessons this summer



Hey Claire and DLI !  I'm also in the same boat.....my dd turns 16 on June 12.  So she's been studying the permit book and gearing up to get her permit. 

Yeah Lisa for booking the VWL 1 bedroom !  You'll LOVE it !

Dory...still thinking of ya.......and love that little "welcome" sign you posted.  

Maria


----------



## bobbiwoz

Prayers and best wishes for your family, KeepSwimmingDory.
Bobbi


----------



## Muushka

teacher2525 said:


> We'll be there, we are wilderness lodge virgins!  August 23rd to August 28th



Great!  Visit often, post pictures often!



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Thanks for the information and encouragement. Oh and your coffee is ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am too late to vote, but you got great advice as usual and I celebrate your booking! You will love the 1 BR!
> 
> *tea pot* - your cup of tea is waiting for you
> 
> *DLI* -  good luck with your daughter
> 
> *Everyone* (because I'm too lazy to copy and paste everyone's name ) the best wishes and prayers really mean a lot.
> 
> Here is another little sitting area I liked at VWL and I love the lamp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else who needs a beverage just speak up. It's all of the best quality and free! Your virtual mugs are refillable for life.



Can I have some wine in my refillable wine glass????



Lisa75 said:


> I booked it!  The 1 BR!!!!    Thank you all for the arm twisting!  I knew I came to the right place to find some VWL enablers!



Good job. Any time you need enabling, you know where to come!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Wine for *Muushka* coming up, but I'm keeping my eye on you because if you drink too much you might end up getting banned. 

*Teacher2525* - 






First trip to WL!  Hope it "sings to your soul" like it does mine.  (phrase borrowed from someone on this thread--I think maybe eliza)


----------



## horselover

Dory - I'm sorry for what you & your son are going through.       My youngest DS was diagnosed with Celiac 3 1/2 yrs. ago.  It is a bit overwhelming at 1st, but it does get easier.  Feel free to PM me if there's anything I can do you if you have any questions.  More prayers coming your way!       Oh & I'm with Muush.  I'll take wine in my refillable mug please!  

Teacher2525 - 

Good Ol Gal - A big congrats to you for your w/l coming through!    

I'm doing the under 30 day dance!


----------



## Muushka

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Wine for *Muushka* coming up, but I'm keeping my eye on you because if you drink too much you might end up getting banned.
> 
> *Teacher2525* -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First trip to WL!  Hope it "sings to your soul" like it does mine.  (phrase borrowed from someone on this thread--I think maybe eliza)



Yeah!  I might get a few glasses in me and start talking about politics!

Yup, Eliza is the coiner of that phrase.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Muushka said:


> Yeah!  I might get a few glasses in me and start talking about politics!
> 
> Yup, Eliza is the coiner of that phrase.



Yea that's my concern, so drink responsibly.  And thanks for validating my memory. I suffer from short term memory loss...I forget things almost instantly...it runs in my family...at least I think it does. Where are they?



horselover said:


> Dory - I'm sorry for what you & your son are going through.       My youngest DS was diagnosed with Celiac 3 1/2 yrs. ago.  It is a bit overwhelming at 1st, but it does get easier.  Feel free to PM me if there's anything I can do you if you have any questions.  More prayers coming your way!       Oh & I'm with Muush.  I'll take wine in my refillable mug please!
> 
> Teacher2525 -
> 
> Good Ol Gal - A big congrats to you for your w/l coming through!
> 
> I'm doing the under 30 day dance!



Sent you a pm and  for under 30 days! And here's your wine.


----------



## tea pot

Lisa75 said:


> I booked it!  The 1 BR!!!!    Thank you all for the arm twisting!  I knew I came to the right place to find some VWL enablers!



 Woo Hoo  and Congrats.... grab a moose as they say here it will look good on you. 



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Here is another little sitting area I liked at VWL and I love the lamp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else who needs a beverage just speak up. It's all of the best quality and free! Your virtual mugs are refillable for life.



Another Happy Place.. I LOve this one.. Hang in there Dory... Remember your song ...Just Keep Swimming 



teacher2525 said:


> We'll be there, we are wilderness lodge virgins!  August 23rd to August 28th



 Another VWL Fan from MA 



horselover said:


> Dory - I'm sorry for what you & your son are going through.       My youngest DS was diagnosed with Celiac 3 1/2 yrs. ago.  It is a bit overwhelming at 1st, but it does get easier.  Feel free to PM me if there's anything I can do you if you have any questions.  More prayers coming your way!       Oh & I'm with Muush.  I'll take wine in my refillable mug please!
> 
> I'm doing the under 30 day dance!



Horselover   So good of you to help out Dory... 
and I'll join you in the Happy Dance   25 day count down for us

Take Care Groupies


----------



## claire_ont

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Here is another little sitting area I liked at VWL and I love the lamp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else who needs a beverage just speak up. It's all of the best quality and free! Your virtual mugs are refillable for life.



I think I would like a nice black coffee to warm my frozen Canadian bones.  On DD Driving days I think I will have a vodka cooler...

Did I mention we had some snow last night - just a dusting but I am so ready for spring.

MiaSRN62 - Feel free to join DLI and I at the fire anytime.  We should be easy to recognize, we will be pale, shaky, and our hair will be standing straight up.  

Claire


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

claire_ont said:


> Disney Loving Iowan - Feel free to join me at the chairs anytime you want.  We can compare teenage daughter driving horror stories.  First drive this week...
> 
> Claire


It can be you, me and Maria!  I'd like to know how my DD got to be old enough to drive already!  



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> *DLI* -  good luck with your daughter
> Anybody else who needs a beverage just speak up. It's all of the best quality and free! Your virtual mugs are refillable for life.


Thanks Dory!  I don't drink so how about some root beer?!  Although that may change if I need to drive with DD!  (I won't drink it while on the road though!)



teacher2525 said:


> We'll be there, we are wilderness lodge virgins!  August 23rd to August 28th


Welcome!!!  You will love the Lodge!  It is just beautiful!


----------



## Muushka

Horselover!  Less than 30 days!!!  WooHoo!

Teacher, would you like your dates added to the list on the first page?

Dory, you are a hoot and a half .


----------



## MiaSRN62

> MiaSRN62 - Feel free to join DLI and I at the fire anytime. We should be easy to recognize, we will be pale, shaky, and our hair will be standing straight up.



Claire...you're too funny !  


Maria


----------



## eliza61

Happy Monday Groupies.
Rainy, gloomie and Villanova bombed this weekend but I've got my groupies..





claire_ont said:


> Today is my DD'd 16th birthday.  She will be getting her beginners driver's license and then it will be time to crawl in the car and let her get behind the wheel.  Dory, I am keeping your happy place picture firmly entrenched in my mind. There may be sometimes in the next little while that instead of coffee or hot chocolate I will be there with a good stiff drink!
> .  Maybe in another couple years...


Hey Claire,
You are one brave woman, I forked over the cash for driving school.  Even with prozac and lithium could my nerves handled Rizzo the rat behind the wheel of a car. 



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> I'm here with my coffee enjoying the beautiful lobby of VWL.
> 
> I'm finding my happy place a lot this past few weeks too.  It is always hard to come home from WL but my last trip was especially so.  While we were at WDW we got the call that my DS19 was withdrawing from college for medical reasons.  We had known this was a possibility but left for Disney with the hope that he was going to be to finish the semester. So we came home to a house full of college kids on spring break with one who wouldn't be returning.  He had some tests done and the doctor suspects celiac disease. So I've been sitting at my happy place every chance I get this week while we waited on results.  Well, it is now weekend and we still don't have lab results so we will wait some more.
> 
> I have one son DS14 with IgA Nephropathy which is a kidney disease that for him has  been very manageable and only requires a daily pill and six month checkups.  He has been fortunate to have little damage to his kidney and great kidney function for this type of disease.  Celiac, however, looks to be something that will greatly affect the daily life of DS19 and I've been just a little freaked out by it.
> 
> *Sorry to dump it all on the groupies.*  I've tried to just remain quiet but now that I have another weekend to wait for a diagnosis, I just needed to share. Thanks for listening. Now back to a happy thought.



Nope, no apolgies.    Sharing is great and I am a firm believer in the power of friendship!!  Besides some thing tells me that with a user name like yours, both your sons will pick themselves up and come out shining.




teacher2525 said:


> We'll be there, we are wilderness lodge virgins!  August 23rd to August 28th





Welcome teacher,
Sorry I wasn't here to say hi, I went to visit my very non technical senior parents, the microwave is as high tech as they will agree too.


----------



## eliza61

Ooops,
Almost forgot.

"Who wants to be a millionair-Play it!!"  Opened today with Regis Philbin cutting the ceremonial Ribbon.

Also one of my favorite Disney character who is more a saturday morning cartoon character priemered also today.  Can you name?  Bonus points:  what was his mild manored alter ego


----------



## MiaSRN62

Yes eliza ! Darkwing Duck ?   My son used to love him..........and was THRILLED to meet him here in 2005 !  We have never seen him since in the parks..........








Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Rainy, gloomie and Villanova bombed this weekend but I've got my groupies



I know...so sad....still trying to get over that.......and then the Phillies lose to the Braves yesterday......

Maria


----------



## DiznyDi

*Good Morning Groupies!* 

Cold in Ohio today and yes, we're expecting snow today and tomorrow!

*Dory* mind if I join you by the fire for a cup of coffee? I like just a little cream in mine, no sugar and steamy hot.  

*WELCOME Lisa75 and teacher2525* 
*Lisa*, you'll love the 1 bedroom  
*teacher2525* the summer will go by quickly and August will be here before you know it.

*horselover and JT* We may have a snag in our plans. Our son called from Iraq yesterday. His leave is now uncertain and he is projecting coming home the first part of May. We may or may not be able to make our trip May 1.  I'm trying not to panic....I was so looking forward to this trip and time spent with my family. It may yet work out, we'll just have to wait and see.

*Dory* Thinking of you today and hoping you get some answers soon. Our daughter was also suspected of having Celiac's. After many tests and consultations, it was determined she did not have Celiac's for which we are thankful. I know how stressful the waiting can be. Come here for support. 

As always, *Eliza* Thanks for the trivia!
Di


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> *horselover and JT* We may have a snag in our plans. Our son called from Iraq yesterday. His leave is now uncertain and he is projecting coming home the first part of May. We may or may not be able to make our trip May 1.  I'm trying not to panic....I was so looking forward to this trip and time spent with my family. It may yet work out, we'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> *Dory* Thinking of you today and hoping you get some answers soon. Our daughter was also suspected of having Celiac's. After many tests and consultations, it was determined she did not have Celiac's for which we are thankful. I know how stressful the waiting can be. Come here for support.
> 
> 
> Di




Fingers crossed & lots of pixie dust for you Di that your son is able to make it home!     

Dory - sent you a PM right back!  

And I just want to say how much I love & appreciate this little group!  Between our special needs children, common illnesses, job loss & more we all seem to have so much more in common than just our love of the Lodge.  So much underconditional support here.  Group hug for all!


----------



## Muushka

Yes DiznyDi, my fingers are crossed for your son's timely return.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Good morning groupies. 

First off the good news - the doctor called and there is NO sign of Celiac disease or any of the other really bad stuff the tests looked for.  I am soooo relieved on that because of the drastic changes he would have to make to eat gluten free in college and beyond.  We will try to watch and see if certain foods bother him and go back in 4-6 weeks.  I am hoping the reduction in stress for this semester will help, but we will see.  I think if you are waiting on a diagnosis for a week it might be better not to read all about the potential diagnosis on the internet. It just causes stress!





I appreciate all the concern, prayers and warm wishes!


*tea pot* - 24 days?  woohoo  and yes we just keep swimming!

*Claire* - "pale, shaky, and our hair will be standing straight up" yep you will be easy to spot and will definitely need to relax at VWL. Here is your hot black coffee.  Stay warm!  We are in North Texas and actually after quite a few days in the 70s have a chance of a freeze tonight. I'm glad we don't have so much cold weather and snow as most of you. 

*DLI* - root beer coming up  That happened to me too.  I blinked and somehow my oldest turns 21 this summer

*Eliza* - Sorry about your basketball team. Hope you enjoyed the visit with your parents despite their limited technology.  My elderly aunt says she doesn't have a computer because she just doesn't have "anywhere to put it."  

Love the trivia as always and Darkwing Duck brings back memories of my oldest boys cartoon days. 

*Maria* - Cute pic of Darkwing Duck! I have never seen him in a park.

*DiznyDi* - Stay warm with the snow. Hot cup of coffee ready with cream and no sugar for you.  for your son to make it home for your trip.

Everyone have a good day!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Yeah Dory!!!! Oh, the power of prayer!!!!  Now, back to the fireplace chairs, and I'll have my coffe black with sweet-n-low!!


----------



## Muushka

*Dory!  Step away from the internet! Step away from the internet!*

I am so glad that it is not Celiac disease.  If you go down the IBS road, let me know.  I am one of the rare that has a great experience with the disease!

Groupies.  No Orlando/USF for us when we cruise in exactly 2 weeks from today.  Why????  Because we are doing a back to back!  We got a great deal on a 4 nighter (same ship) that leaves the 16th.  So we will just stay on board when all the grumpy gills leave!!!  We don't have a huge suite for the first leg, but it has a huge balcony and it is a Family Veranda, so it is a little larger.

Needles to say, Mr Muush is smiling mightily today, as am I.  Can't wait!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Muushka said:


> *Dory! Step away from the internet! Step away from the internet!*
> 
> I am so glad that it is not Celiac disease. If you go down the IBS road, let me know. I am one of the rare that has a great experience with the disease!
> 
> Groupies. No Orlando/USF for us when we cruise in exactly 2 weeks from today. Why???? Because we are doing a back to back! We got a great deal on a 4 nighter (same ship) that leaves the 16th. So we will just stay on board when all the grumpy gills leave!!! We don't have a huge suite for the first leg, but it has a huge balcony and it is a Family Veranda, so it is a little larger.
> 
> Needles to say, Mr Muush is smiling mightily today, as am I. Can't wait!!


 OMG, a back to back!! Is it on DCL?  If I get thru this first 3 nighter, oh the plans I'll make for the future!!


----------



## Muushka

BWV Dreamin said:


> OMG, a back to back!! Is it on DCL?  If I get thru this first 3 nighter, oh the plans I'll make for the future!!



Are you kidding?  Mr Muush works for Microsoft, he is not Bill Gates!!

It is Celebrity.  A much more reasonably priced cruise line!
Granted, no Mickey, but back to back!!!!


----------



## eliza61

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Good morning groupies.
> 
> First off the good news - the doctor called and there is NO sign of Celiac disease or any of the other really bad stuff the tests looked for.  I am soooo relieved on that because of the drastic changes he would have to make to eat gluten free in college and beyond.  We will try to watch and see if certain foods bother him and go back in 4-6 weeks.  I am hoping the reduction in stress for this semester will help, but we will see.  I think if you are waiting on a diagnosis for a week it might be better not to read all about the potential diagnosis on the internet. It just causes stress!
> 
> !!




 Hooray!!  This is the best news I've heard for a while.  Muushka definitely has it right, never ever look up illnesses when you're waiting for test results.  I had knee surgery a while back and by the time I finished surfing I was sure I had bone cancer, Tay sachs and was going to be paralyzed for life.  Definitely too much information! 



Muushka said:


> Groupies.  No Orlando/USF for us when we cruise in exactly 2 weeks from today.  Why????  Because we are doing a back to back!  We got a great deal on a 4 nighter (same ship) that leaves the 16th.  So we will just stay on board when all the grumpy gills leave!!!  We don't have a huge suite for the first leg, but it has a huge balcony and it is a Family Veranda, so it is a little larger.
> 
> Needles to say, Mr Muush is smiling mightily today, as am I.  Can't wait!!



You are a Goddess!!  You need to seriously investigate planning budget trips for a job.  Way to go.


----------



## Muushka

Yeah, Eliza, my husband keeps telling me the same thing.  
A friend who is also a cruising fiend like we are, has just dumped her lame travel agent (I saw her in action, unbelievable) and has hired me on for her next cruise.  

Of course, my charge is 60 minutes and hour and 90 on the weekend!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

claire_ont said:


> MiaSRN62 - Feel free to join DLI and I at the fire anytime.  We should be easy to recognize, we will be pale, shaky, and our hair will be standing straight up.
> 
> Claire


Too funny!!!



MiaSRN62 said:


> I know...so sad....still trying to get over that.......and then the Phillies lose to the Braves yesterday......
> 
> Maria






KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Good morning groupies.
> 
> First off the good news - the doctor called and there is NO sign of Celiac disease or any of the other really bad stuff the tests looked for.  I am soooo relieved on that because of the drastic changes he would have to make to eat gluten free in college and beyond.  We will try to watch and see if certain foods bother him and go back in 4-6 weeks.  I am hoping the reduction in stress for this semester will help, but we will see.  I think if you are waiting on a diagnosis for a week it might be better not to read all about the potential diagnosis on the internet. It just causes stress!
> 
> *DLI* - root beer coming up  That happened to me too.  I blinked and somehow my oldest turns 21 this summer


Dory that is great!  So glad for you and your son!  Thanks for the root beer too!



Muushka said:


> *
> 
> Groupies.  No Orlando/USF for us when we cruise in exactly 2 weeks from today.  Why????  Because we are doing a back to back!  We got a great deal on a 4 nighter (same ship) that leaves the 16th.  So we will just stay on board when all the grumpy gills leave!!!  We don't have a huge suite for the first leg, but it has a huge balcony and it is a Family Veranda, so it is a little larger.
> 
> Needles to say, Mr Muush is smiling mightily today, as am I.  Can't wait!!*


*

Good for you!  Won't that be fun to watch all the grumpy gills leave while you get to stay?!*


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Muushka said:


> *Dory!  Step away from the internet! Step away from the internet!*
> 
> I am so glad that it is not Celiac disease.  If you go down the IBS road, let me know.  I am one of the rare that has a great experience with the disease!
> 
> Groupies.  No Orlando/USF for us when we cruise in exactly 2 weeks from today.  Why????  Because we are doing a back to back!  We got a great deal on a 4 nighter (same ship) that leaves the 16th.  So we will just stay on board when all the grumpy gills leave!!!  We don't have a huge suite for the first leg, but it has a huge balcony and it is a Family Veranda, so it is a little larger.
> 
> Needles to say, Mr Muush is smiling mightily today, as am I.  Can't wait!!



I wish I had posted a week ago to hear that advice! I think I would have been better off had he not said "I think it is Celiac Disease" but it is all good for character building and keeping the faith strong. 

 I am impressed with your deal skills and Congrats to you and Mr. Muush. And thanks I'll send you a pm.




Muushka said:


> Are you kidding?  Mr Muush works for Microsoft, he is not Bill Gates!!
> 
> It is Celebrity.  A much more reasonably priced cruise line!
> Granted, no Mickey, but back to back!!!!






eliza61 said:


> Hooray!!  This is the best news I've heard for a while.  Muushka definitely has it right, never ever look up illnesses when you're waiting for test results.  I had knee surgery a while back and by the time I finished surfing I was sure I had bone cancer, Tay sachs and was going to be paralyzed for life.  Definitely too much information!


Thanks! And I agree about too much information. Glad your self diagnosis turned out to be wrong.  Besides my husband is full of medical advice so why do I need the internet.  He's not a doctor, but he did stay at a Holiday Inn Express.



Muushka said:


> Yeah, Eliza, my husband keeps telling me the same thing.
> A friend who is also a cruising fiend like we are, has just dumped her lame travel agent (I saw her in action, unbelievable) and has hired me on for her next cruise.
> 
> Of course, my charge is 60 minutes and hour and 90 on the weekend!


Your friend has the right idea! 

DLI - Thanks & anytime on the root beer. My DH used to love Birch Beer at WDW in a few restaurants but the last time he asked they didn't have it.  It is kind of like root beer but he thought it was divine.


----------



## tea pot

*Dory*   That's Great News     there's nothing like prayers and pixie dust 

*Muushka* *Can I hire the Cruise Goddess *??
Congrats  to You and Mr Muushka  That sounds great.. you will need to share a OT trip report with us.  

P. S. so sad to see your sad silenced moose... I can share my Tink with you.


----------



## wildernessDad

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> First off the good news - the doctor called and there is NO sign of Celiac disease or any of the other really bad stuff the tests looked for.



That's great news, Dory!  Glad to hear it!


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka,

We've added a night to the end of our December vacation, so we are now departing VWL on the 18th of December.  We're still arriving on the 10th!  Please update the list!  Thanks!

I just called MS and could not believe that the dedicated 2-br was available for the night of the 17th!  Woo hoo!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Great news about your son Dory !!!  So happy for you all 

and I'm glad u enjoyed the Darkwing Duck photo.  My son was like so thrilled to see him.  He's not into photos with the characters, but when he saw Darkwing....the little boy in him came out that day !   


Muushka !  WTG on the back-to-back ! Awesome !  Congrats 


Maria


----------



## claire_ont

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Good morning groupies.
> 
> First off the good news - the doctor called and there is NO sign of Celiac disease or any of the other really bad stuff the tests looked for.



*Dory * Woo Hoo!  Excellent news!

*Muushka*The only thing I get back to back around here is bills.  Way to go! Enjoy the cruises!

*DLI and Maria* Friday will be my daughter's first time behind the wheel and I've drawn the short straw... I think my husband is making me go because I have more life insurance than he does.

More snow up here today - but, life is good.

Claire


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

tea pot - thank you  I can not see your Tink. I see the very tip top. Would love to see the rest--is it just me?

wildernessDad - Thanks!  Woohoo  for adding another night to your stay and getting the 2BR so easy! That's great news and I love it when you get to add a night above what you were planning.

Maria - Thanks! I am happy and he will be too. He is frustrated today that he doesn't have a "fix" for the troubles.  I am trying to be patient. I am soooo happy it isn't Celiac that I'm just keeping it to myself (and to y'all). 

Claire - Thank you.  Let us know how it goes Friday. We'll save you a seat by the fire Friday night. My DH got the privilege to teach my boys to drive.  I didn't give him a choice.  I figured it was a good Father/Son bonding experience.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Muushka,
> 
> We've added a night to the end of our December vacation, so we are now departing VWL on the 18th of December.  We're still arriving on the 10th!  Please update the list!  Thanks!
> 
> I just called MS and could not believe that the dedicated 2-br was available for the night of the 17th!  Woo hoo!



Got it and good deal!

PS You guys realize my back to backs are a 4 day and a 5 day, right?  

Edited to add, not 2 weeks!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Thanks! And I agree about too much information. Glad your self diagnosis turned out to be wrong.  Besides my husband is full of medical advice so why do I need the internet.  He's not a doctor, but he did stay at a Holiday Inn Express.
> DLI - Thanks & anytime on the root beer. My DH used to love Birch Beer at WDW in a few restaurants but the last time he asked they didn't have it.  It is kind of like root beer but he thought it was divine.



Way too funny about the Holiday Inn Express!!!You are a hoot!  I grew up in Dutch country in PA.  so I grew up loving birch beer!  I never knew they had it in WDW.  Too bad they don't have it anymore.  



claire_ont said:


> *DLI and Maria* Friday will be my daughter's first time behind the wheel and I've drawn the short straw... I think my husband is making me go because I have more life insurance than he does.
> 
> Claire



Good luck!  Let us know how it goes!  I think if I would have to teach DD I would end up bald!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I didn't realize there's a list of Cruisin Groupies! 

We're doing DCL's 3 night from May 21 to 24th!  Our DS, DDiL, DGC (3), DSis and her DSO are joining DH and me 

From the cruise thread I know there are other DVCers going, and we're staying at BCV before, and AKV afterwards.

Bobbi

PS.  We had to save our VWL points for 1) our December trip and 2) for the 2010 January Marathon long weekend, 1/6 - 1/11/2010  We miss VWL this year, but then we have 2 great back to back trips there.  The first just DH and I and then the whole family!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*Muushka* - When we cancelled our cruise we also cancelled our May 22-29 stay at FW and OKW so can you take me off that list.  We are trying to get something booked for DH & I for June (waitlist) so hopefully I can get back on the list.  It will probably be BWV but I can always go visit WL for the day.

Just noticed *LaxMom* is on the groupie list to be on a trip right now at HH.  Hope you are having a great time!  

*bobbiwoz* - Sounds like great fun! And Dec/Jan will be so fun to look forward to!


----------



## jimmytammy

Dory 

That is great news!!

DiznyDi

I will keep fingers crossed that your trip will still work out, and we can meet!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Dory* So glad to hear your news! Stress can do the body a lot of harm. Hopefully your son can recoup, regroup and renew his physical self while not being in school. Thanks for the coffee!  It tastes great on this cold, winter Ohio day....more snow on the way!

Boy, not only is *Muushka* our *Momma Moose* but our *Cruise Queen* as well!  Enjoy the sun and the sea!  You know we want to hear all about your 9 glorious days in rest and relaxation with no cares in the world; sun on your face, wind blowing through your hair and eating gourmet cuisine 

Hi *Bobbi*  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## horselover

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> First off the good news - the doctor called and there is NO sign of Celiac disease or any of the other really bad stuff the tests looked for.  I am soooo relieved on that because of the drastic changes he would have to make to eat gluten free in college and beyond.  We will try to watch and see if certain foods bother him and go back in 4-6 weeks.  I am hoping the reduction in stress for this semester will help, but we will see.  I think if you are waiting on a diagnosis for a week it might be better not to read all about the potential diagnosis on the internet. It just causes stress!




That's wonderful news Dory!  It certainly will make your son's life much easier not having to deal with living gluten free.  I hope the stress reduction does the trick for him & he continues to feel better.


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> Got it and good deal!
> 
> PS You guys realize my back to backs are a 4 day and a 5 day, right?



You guys definitely have your sea legs!  I'm glad to hear about your back to back cruise!


----------



## Muushka

bobbiwoz said:


> I didn't realize there's a list of Cruisin Groupies!
> 
> We're doing DCL's 3 night from May 21 to 24th!  Our DS, DDiL, DGC (3), DSis and her DSO are joining DH and me
> 
> From the cruise thread I know there are other DVCers going, and we're staying at BCV before, and AKV afterwards.
> 
> Bobbi
> 
> PS.  We had to save our VWL points for 1) our December trip and 2) for the 2010 January Marathon long weekend, 1/6 - 1/11/2010  We miss VWL this year, but then we have 2 great back to back trips there.  The first just DH and I and then the whole family!



Got it! 



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> *Muushka* - When we cancelled our cruise we also cancelled our May 22-29 stay at FW and OKW so can you take me off that list.  We are trying to get something booked for DH & I for June (waitlist) so hopefully I can get back on the list.  It will probably be BWV but I can always go visit WL for the day.
> 
> Just noticed *LaxMom* is on the groupie list to be on a trip right now at HH.  Hope you are having a great time!
> 
> *bobbiwoz* - Sounds like great fun! And Dec/Jan will be so fun to look forward to!



Got it .  But I hope some great DVC resort pops up for you!



DiznyDi said:


> *Dory* So glad to hear your news! Stress can do the body a lot of harm. Hopefully your son can recoup, regroup and renew his physical self while not being in school. Thanks for the coffee!  It tastes great on this cold, winter Ohio day....more snow on the way!
> 
> Boy, not only is *Muushka* our *Momma Moose* but our *Cruise Queen* as well!  Enjoy the sun and the sea!  You know we want to hear all about your 9 glorious days in rest and relaxation with no cares in the world; sun on your face, wind blowing through your hair and eating gourmet cuisine
> 
> Hi *Bobbi*  Enjoy your trip!



Yup, cruise Queen!


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> You guys definitely have your sea legs!  I'm glad to hear about your back to back cruise!



I need to explain why I wrote that.  I didn't want people to think we were doing 2 weeks worth of cruises instead of 9 days!  Silly, I know....


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

VWL Groupie WDW VACATIONS 2009

Wow I have some catching up to do been out of action for quite some time.

For now here is an update for our 2009 trips.

5/10-5/11 @BCV for Mothers Day

12/3-12/6 @ ASM Holiday Trip
12/6 - 12/11 @ VWL Home for the Holidays.

Joe


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

Groupie Birthdays!!!

12/29 Mine for the list.

Ok time to read and catch up now. 98 pages to go.......

Joe


----------



## Muushka

WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> VWL Groupie WDW VACATIONS 2009
> 
> Wow I have some catching up to do been out of action for quite some time.
> 
> For now here is an update for our 2009 trips.
> 
> 5/10-5/11 @BCV for Mothers Day
> 
> 12/3-12/6 @ ASM Holiday Trip
> 12/6 - 12/11 @ VWL Home for the Holidays.
> 
> Joe



Hi Joe   Good to see you 

I split your Dec up, so that you would be grouped in the VWL Groupie 

Got that birthday too!


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

This is my first attempt at digital scrapbooking from our Oct 2008 trip home.






Joe


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Joe it's good to hear from you and good job on the scrapbooking!  The picture is great!


----------



## cheer4bison

Joe,

Those look like beautiful pictures from your visit.   Did you do a trip report at the time? If so, I'm sorry I missed it.  I've never been to our beloved lodge during October.  What was it like?

Wasn't it just wonderful to hear "welcome home" for the first time as a DVC member?

Thanks for sharing your digital scrapbooking with us!

Jill


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

Time to take a break and enjoy the view from our room #5523 from last Oct 2008. Not bad for our first trip home.  Don't you hate it when work gets in the way! Ok let me see if I can fix this problem so I can get back to enjoying my reading.






Joe


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dory, I'm so glad your son got the good news!!!
Bobbi


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

cheer4bison said:


> Joe,
> 
> Those look like beautiful pictures from your visit.  Did you do a trip report at the time? If so, I'm sorry I missed it. I've never been to our beloved lodge during October. What was it like?
> 
> Wasn't it just wonderful to hear "welcome home" for the first time as a DVC member?
> 
> Thanks for sharing your digital scrapbooking with us!
> 
> Jill


 
Thanks Jill yes it was great to hear, I did do one but can't remember where I posted it.

If you would like here is a link to photo's form the trip

VWL 2008 Oct Photos

Joe


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

Muushka said:


> Hi Joe  Good to see you
> 
> I split your Dec up, so that you would be grouped in the VWL Groupie
> 
> Got that birthday too!


 
Thank you Muushka!

Have a slight change to trips we are no longer going *Joe (WDWRR Engineer) May 17-22 VWL*

The 5/10-5/15 @ BVC replaced it.  Think I gave you wrong info before sorry.

Looking forward to Dec!

Joe


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

Not sure did the person who was looking for the DVC desktop ever find it?

If not I have it and posted for download just PM me and I will sent you the link.

DisneyDesktopDownload1280x1024.exe

Joe


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Joe! 
I'm the one looking for the Mickey desktop. Never did find it. I've sent you a PM.
I can't believe you have it and remembered that someone was looking for it. 

*Groupies Are The Best!*


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Hi Joe! 

Loved your pictures. I just looked through all of them and it was a wonderful Disney & WL fix for today.  I read your live VWL trip report back before I was a groupie (and was mostly just a lurker).  I remember because I noticed then how adorable your little girl was.  Beautiful photographs with all the Disney princesses.

Here is the link if anybody else wants to read it.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1971129

So glad you have the desktop DiznyDi has been looking for! Groupies rock!


----------



## Muushka

WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> Thank you Muushka!
> 
> Have a slight change to trips we are no longer going *Joe (WDWRR Engineer) May 17-22 VWL*
> 
> The 5/10-5/15 @ BVC replaced it.  Think I gave you wrong info before sorry.
> 
> Looking forward to Dec!
> 
> Joe



THE most important date didn't change, the Dec date!  Looking forward!

(check my work, I think it is right now )


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Hi Joe!
> 
> Loved your pictures. I just looked through all of them and it was a wonderful Disney & WL fix for today. I read your live VWL trip report back before I was a groupie (and was mostly just a lurker). I remember because I noticed then how adorable your little girl was. Beautiful photographs with all the Disney princesses.
> 
> Here is the link if anybody else wants to read it.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1971129
> 
> So glad you have the desktop DiznyDi has been looking for! Groupies rock!


 
Yep thats the one thanks Dory!  

Joe


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

Muushka said:


> THE most important date didn't change, the Dec date! Looking forward!
> 
> (check my work, I think it is right now )


 
Looks great! 

Thank you

Joe 
Yes I drink way to much coffee.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey Groupies, our vacation in Sept. is over Labor Day and I have never been there then.  Have any of you and if so how is Labor Day itself?  Should we avoid any or all of the parks that day?


----------



## claire_ont

Joe,
Loved the photos and trip report from last Oct.  Your little girl is absolutely adorable.  Just a warning - one day she will start to drive, so we will save you a seat and a drink at the fireplace.  General consensous is that this will happen over night - one day they are five, the next fifteen and then mere moments latter you will be teaching them to drive.  

Claire


----------



## claire_ont

WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> Groupie Birthdays!!!
> 
> 12/29 Mine for the list.



You can add mine to the list for 01/25.

Claire


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

claire_ont said:


> Joe,
> Loved the photos and trip report from last Oct. Your little girl is absolutely adorable. Just a warning - one day she will start to drive, so we will save you a seat and a drink at the fireplace. General consensous is that this will happen over night - one day they are five, the next fifteen and then mere moments latter you will be teaching them to drive.
> 
> Claire


 
Yes they don't stay princess very long... 

Ok got to page 90 but can't see strait anymore must get sleep.

Night night.

Joe


----------



## eliza61

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey Groupies, our vacation in Sept. is over Labor Day and I have never been there then.  Have any of you and if so how is Labor Day itself?  Should we avoid any or all of the parks that day?



Hey DIL,

We generally go the last week in August to Labor day.  Labor day itself does tend to be crowded.  We don't avoid the parks we just make it a very laid back day.  The last time we went that week was 2007, we toured Epcot.  Soarin had ridiculously long wait times so we did the fast pass.  
Actually we had a great time and I think it goes back to being a dvc member (where  you know you'll be back).  We had a great time literally watching people frantically run and I do mean frantically between Test track, mission space and Soarin.  We spent a lot of time meandering through world show case, which I love. The week before is great.  We averaged 20-30 minute wait times.  

*DANGER* ***WILL ROBINSON*** *DANGER*

As you might expect from Florida, it will be Africa Hot.  I mean "hey, who turned up the thermostat to hell" hot.  Water parks and pool time is a must.


----------



## horselover

eliza61 said:


> As you might expect from Florida, it will be Africa Hot.  I mean "hey, who turned up the thermostat to hell" hot.  Water parks and pool time is a must.



      That is why I never have & never will go in the summer.  We went once at the very beginning of June & that was plenty hot enough for me!  I felt like the Wicked Witch.  "I'm melting, melting!"


----------



## DiznyDi

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey Groupies, our vacation in Sept. is over Labor Day and I have never been there then.  Have any of you and if so how is Labor Day itself?  Should we avoid any or all of the parks that day?



We only did September once... and that was enough for me. Arriving on the 4th with departure on the 12th. There were virtually no crowds in the parks and wait time on nearly all attractions was minimal. No need for fastpasses. However the humidity was horrendous. Our daughter has cystic fibrosis - a chronic lung disease - and this simply was too much for her lungs to handle. 
Eliza is right, it will be *hot*. The heat I can tolerate, but the humidity will take it's toll. Plan pool time for your afternoons.

 *Joe*  *Joe*  *Joe!*
*Mickey's Back!* I lost my Mickey desktop countdown when my computer crashed. Member Services couldn't help. I put a plea out to my Groupie friends, many responded with alternatives... but it just wasn't the one I wanted. Well, he is now back on my desktop and counting away - 22 days if all goes well.

...Still snow in Ohio...
Di


----------



## wildernessDad

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey Groupies, our vacation in Sept. is over Labor Day and I have never been there then.  Have any of you and if so how is Labor Day itself?  Should we avoid any or all of the parks that day?



Labor day is crowded, so we didn't do much that day in the parks.  But after that, the crowds drop off dramatically.  That is the good part.  The bad part is that it's hotter than Hades' head!

Be aware that some attractions may close in September for maintenance.


----------



## blossomz

Hello my dear groupie friends..I have been unable to check in for awhile.
I am sad to tell you that my mom lost her very long and difficult battle with alzheimers disease on Sunday.  It has been a tough time, but I am comforted in knowing that she is now at peace and hopefully with my Dad.  He passed a year ago in December of what i call a broken heart.  He loved my mom so very much he could not stand to see what was happening to her.  So now they are together. I know it is strange, but my groupie friends are just as important to me as my other friends!


----------



## horselover

Blossomz - I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dillon

DiznyDi said:


> We only did September once... and that was enough for me.



And now for the rest of the story . . . .

Due to the high heat and humidity, DiznyDi, along with DH, DD, & DS opted for the DVC tour to take advantage of the air conditioning.  We had checked out of our room and had no real place to hang until the ME picked us up later in the day.

Neadless to say, the rest is history.  We were DVC members within the next few weeks.  So if it wasn't for the heat, there would have been no DVC for us.

Steve Tinn (DVC Guide) did a great job of turning our heads, we received our $100 Gift certificate, a ride in the limo to Epcot, and the ice cream at the end didn't hurt either!  

PS - I think our addonitis is a result of a rash we got from the high heat & humidity.  I now keep powder in my OL.


----------



## bobbiwoz

blossomz, I teared up when I read about the love of your dad for your mom.  I wish you comfort during this time.
Bobbi


----------



## DaveH

blossomz, we are sorry for your loss.  What a great love your parents had.


----------



## Muushka

Blossomz, I PM'd you but wanted to also say that the love that your parents had must have been very special, and now they are together.  
When one Groupie hurts, we all hurt.


----------



## cheer4bison

Blossomz,

So sorry to hear about your loss.  I hope the many wonderful memories you no doubt have of your parents will be of comfort to you at this very difficult time.  Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. 

Jill


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

claire_ont said:


> Joe,
> Loved the photos and trip report from last Oct.  Your little girl is absolutely adorable.  Just a warning - one day she will start to drive, so we will save you a seat and a drink at the fireplace.  General consensous is that this will happen over night - one day they are five, the next fifteen and then mere moments latter you will be teaching them to drive.
> 
> Claire



Oh that is so true!!!!  I always lament that DD can't do the BBB cause she is too old!



eliza61 said:


> Hey DIL,
> 
> We generally go the last week in August to Labor day.  Labor day itself does tend to be crowded.  We don't avoid the parks we just make it a very laid back day.  The last time we went that week was 2007, we toured Epcot.  Soarin had ridiculously long wait times so we did the fast pass.
> Actually we had a great time and I think it goes back to being a dvc member (where  you know you'll be back).  We had a great time literally watching people frantically run and I do mean frantically between Test track, mission space and Soarin.  We spent a lot of time meandering through world show case, which I love. The week before is great.  We averaged 20-30 minute wait times.
> 
> *DANGER* ***WILL ROBINSON*** *DANGER*
> 
> As you might expect from Florida, it will be Africa Hot.  I mean "hey, who turned up the thermostat to hell" hot.  Water parks and pool time is a must.


We went in August in a few years back and I remember how bad it was.  If wasn't for the great deal we got we wouldn't be going at this time.  We will just have to have the attitude of being laid back and not trying to rush around.  

Thanks for all the advice everyone!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> Hello my dear groupie friends..I have been unable to check in for awhile.
> I am sad to tell you that my mom lost her very long and difficult battle with alzheimers disease on Sunday.  It has been a tough time, but I am comforted in knowing that she is now at peace and hopefully with my Dad.  He passed a year ago in December of what i call a broken heart.  He loved my mom so very much he could not stand to see what was happening to her.  So now they are together. I know it is strange, but my groupie friends are just as important to me as my other friends!



Blossomz I am so sorry.  I am sitting here at work tearing up for you.  I hope that the knowledge of the love your parents had for each other brings you comfort.  I am sure they had a wonderful reunion.


----------



## LVSWL

Blossomz, I am so sorry to hear about your mom. I know that it is so hard to lose someone that you love, and especially to watch them go through such a vicious disease. I know in my case the grieving started long before my loved one was gone. 
Just checking in from room #4507 at the villas. We arrived on Saturday. Ben at the front desk was wonderful and "blocked" our room, even though it was not ready yet. He was from Raleigh and went to a local high school so he talked with our DSs and met our request perfectly..upper floor and water view.(will post pics later) He made a HUGE fuss over our friend who is celebrating her first visit and birthday here, gave her a button and had the whole front desk staff sing to her. Our villa is in perfect shape, received our full cleaning yesterday, right on time. My friend, Lisa has had numerous "perks" for her birthday button, which have thrilled her. She is thrilled just with all of the "Happy Birthday, Lisa". She got to "open" the Lion King show at AK, by sprinkling pixie dust, and then sit on the front row, that was really cool. Today, I have mommy duty. My DS14 is in the bed with the dreaded virus. Yesterday DH was with him. His fever is less today, but he still feels like crud. Hopefully he will feel better tomorrow. The rest of the crew is off to MK and the Plaza. Tonight is Cali Grill, which I will try to make. Oh, Muushka and JimmyTammy, Ranger Stan says "hi" and gives big hugs. I saw him right as I came in the building on our first day and introduced myself and mentioned you. He just lit up!! I went back later with the family and got a pic, so I'll post that later too.( I am computer challenged ) He is such a sweetie! JimmyTammy..he specifically mentioned that he knew that you would be back soon  
Off to check on DS temp..


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

LVSWL said:


> Blossomz, I am so sorry to hear about your mom. I know that it is so hard to lose someone that you love, and especially to watch them go through such a vicious disease. I know in my case the grieving started long before my loved one was gone.
> Just checking in from room #4507 at the villas. We arrived on Saturday. Ben at the front desk was wonderful and "blocked" our room, even though it was not ready yet. He was from Raleigh and went to a local high school so he talked with our DSs and met our request perfectly..upper floor and water view.(will post pics later) He made a HUGE fuss over our friend who is celebrating her first visit and birthday here, gave her a button and had the whole front desk staff sing to her. Our villa is in perfect shape, received our full cleaning yesterday, right on time. My friend, Lisa has had numerous "perks" for her birthday button, which have thrilled her. She is thrilled just with all of the "Happy Birthday, Lisa". She got to "open" the Lion King show at AK, by sprinkling pixie dust, and then sit on the front row, that was really cool. Today, I have mommy duty. My DS14 is in the bed with the dreaded virus. Yesterday DH was with him. His fever is less today, but he still feels like crud. Hopefully he will feel better tomorrow. The rest of the crew is off to MK and the Plaza. Tonight is Cali Grill, which I will try to make. Oh, Muushka and JimmyTammy, Ranger Stan says "hi" and gives big hugs. I saw him right as I came in the building on our first day and introduced myself and mentioned you. He just lit up!! I went back later with the family and got a pic, so I'll post that later too.( I am computer challenged ) He is such a sweetie! JimmyTammy..he specifically mentioned that he knew that you would be back soon
> Off to check on DS temp..



Oh I hope your son feels better soon!  How awful to be sick on vacation.  Poor kid.


----------



## blossomz

Thank you all for your kind thoughts.  It is so great to read about people who are down at Disney.  I can truly hardly wait now for my trip to come!  Congrats on those that recently became DVC members...WELCOME HOME!  You guys are the best!


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

Blossomz,

Sorry to hear about your loss.  You and your family will be in our prayers.  

Joe


----------



## Anna114

blossomz said:


> Hello my dear groupie friends..I have been unable to check in for awhile.
> I am sad to tell you that my mom lost her very long and difficult battle with alzheimers disease on Sunday.  It has been a tough time, but I am comforted in knowing that she is now at peace and hopefully with my Dad.  He passed a year ago in December of what i call a broken heart.  He loved my mom so very much he could not stand to see what was happening to her.  So now they are together. I know it is strange, but my groupie friends are just as important to me as my other friends!



While I'm new here, I just want you to know, you're not alone. My Dad passed on Jan. 21 of this year and my mother is currently receiving hospice care. She should live but a couple of months. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## claire_ont

*Blossomz* - I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in our thoughts and our prayers.

*LVSWL* - I hope your son gets better soon and does not miss too much of his vacation.  There is no good time to be sick, but some times just seem less fair than others.

Claire


----------



## Muushka

LVSWL is here!!  LVSWL is here!!

First, I am sorry there is sickness in the mix.  I hope it is short-lived and self-contained.

I love what is happening to your friend Lisa.  When you described her to me, I knew it would be fun, but not this much fun!  I love that she is getting special treatment.

And you saw our Ranger Stan!

Have a wonderful rest-of-the-trip!


----------



## wildernessDad

blossomz said:


> Hello my dear groupie friends..I have been unable to check in for awhile.
> I am sad to tell you that my mom lost her very long and difficult battle with alzheimers disease on Sunday.  It has been a tough time, but I am comforted in knowing that she is now at peace and hopefully with my Dad.  He passed a year ago in December of what i call a broken heart.  He loved my mom so very much he could not stand to see what was happening to her.  So now they are together. I know it is strange, but my groupie friends are just as important to me as my other friends!



blossomz,

I am very sorry to hear about your loss.  Your mother is finally at peace.  I think I may understand some of what you went through, as I witnessed how cancer ravaged my mother many years ago.


----------



## LVSWL

Thanks for the good thoughts everyone. Right now my DS is sparing me a few minutes here and there with the computer. He keeps watching the Carolina Hurricanes website. Yeah! we won last night 9-0! and going on Facebook. His fever is lower, but not sure if he is up to Cali Grill. Muushka you are right, Lisa is having a blast! and her husband has shown us some of his "rock" .  Actually, I would rather have him be sick here than when he gets back home and have him miss days in high school. 
Today is beautiful, high 72, sunny, no clouds. Yesterday was very chilly..early, but warmed up to about 69. Tomorrow should be back up in the 80s. No rain to speak of all week.  We went to DS yesterday and my 18 year old wanted to go to American Idol. Much to my surprise, I loved it. It was tons of fun! At one point the standby for Toy Story Mania was 300 minutes . Yep..it's spring break!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Originally Posted by blossomz
> Hello my dear groupie friends..I have been unable to check in for awhile.
> I am sad to tell you that my mom lost her very long and difficult battle with alzheimers disease on Sunday. It has been a tough time, but I am comforted in knowing that she is now at peace and hopefully with my Dad. He passed a year ago in December of what i call a broken heart. He loved my mom so very much he could not stand to see what was happening to her. So now they are together. I know it is strange, but my groupie friends are just as important to me as my other friends!



My heart goes out to you and your family blossomz.  Thoughts and prayers going out to you on your loss.  I know how difficult a long illness can be.  It can really take a toll on the body, mind and soul.   We went through a cancer battle with my mil from 2001 to 2004.  The final 5 months of her life she was on hospice in our home.  Probably one of the most difficult times of our lives.  I remember the morning she passed on....I was the first to walk into her room and find her.   I didn't cry.  I had done that all the months before.  I just felt peace had finally come to her and I felt it too.  
So know we're all here for you if you ever need to talk.  Hang in there blossomz as things will get better.  


Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

> At one point the standby for Toy Story Mania was 300 minutes




LVSWL :
wow.....having done this attraction 2x now, I would never wait that long for it.  Just not worth it to me.   But I guess if it's someone's only time to go to WDW, then for them it's worth it.   That's just insane though.   

Here's hoping your ds feels back to normal soon !   And glad you're having nice weather !  I'm freezing here in PA !  

Maria


----------



## LVSWL

MiaSRN62 said:


> LVSWL :
> wow.....having done this attraction 2x now, I would never wait that long for it.  Just not worth it to me.   But I guess if it's someone's only time to go to WDW, then for them it's worth it.   That's just insane though.
> 
> Here's hoping your ds feels back to normal soon !   And glad you're having nice weather !  I'm freezing here in PA !
> 
> Maria


I know, crazy isn't it! Fortunately, we had fast passes, we just had to wait 9 hours to use them  Crazy crowds today from what I'm reading on other threads. MK has closed to all but resort guests for a few hours. It's gonna be a wild ride the rest of the week. Our friends don't quite understand the urgency of getting into the park so that you can still make your ADRs


----------



## Oshawa

blossomz said:


> Hello my dear groupie friends..I have been unable to check in for awhile.
> I am sad to tell you that my mom lost her very long and difficult battle with alzheimers disease on Sunday.  It has been a tough time, but I am comforted in knowing that she is now at peace and hopefully with my Dad.  He passed a year ago in December of what i call a broken heart.  He loved my mom so very much he could not stand to see what was happening to her.  So now they are together. I know it is strange, but my groupie friends are just as important to me as my other friends!




So sorry for your loss Blossomz.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> MK has closed to all but resort guests for a few hours. It's gonna be a wild ride the rest of the week. Our friends don't quite understand the urgency of getting into the park so that you can still make your ADRs


Oh yeah....during this time of the year over pretty much any other, early bird and obsessive planning bird catches the worm !  

I just want to add....I think you are very brave LVSWL 

We did Easter week one time (1999)....and n-e-v-e-r again will we do that   So my hat is off to you LVSWL.  At least you have the wonderful peaceful sanctuary of our awesome LODGE to escape to ! 


Maria


----------



## DiznyDi

*blossomz* Our sympathy to you and your family on the loss of your mom. Come here for support. We care.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

blossomz - So sorry for your loss. Hugs and prayers. 

LVSWL - Nice to hear how special they are making it for your friend. I'm glad you have the lodge to return to and escape those hectic crowds.  Enjoy the rest of your trip and hope your son feels better soon and nobody else gets sick.


----------



## blossomz

Just want to say thanks again for all of your support!  There's no place like home....


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

Hi fellow groupies,

I have been capturing video and audio from our October 2008 trip.

If you would like to listen to Ranger Don do his thing on the lodge tour here is an mp3 for you to listen to. Ranger Stan was on vacation but Don said they are all copies of Stan the man

I may add it to a podcast in the future that is if I can get myself back in the podcasting grove. Sound quality is not super but gives you a taste for how loud the lodge lobby can get.

wltourwithrangerdon.mp3 (aprox 12mb)

I also have the visit with an wdwrr conductor captured and may do a video and post it if I can find the time.

Joe 
Need more coffee must have more coffee....


----------



## DaveH

The last time I was at WDW at Easter was either 1982 or 1983. Easter Sunday was great at the Magic Kingdom. The crowd was light. The had the local military guys in dress uniform and lovely college girls in the big hoop dresses. It was wonderful. The Easter bunny was in the parade also. Everyone have a great evening and day tomorrow.


----------



## LVSWL

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> blossomz - So sorry for your loss. Hugs and prayers.
> 
> LVSWL - Nice to hear how special they are making it for your friend. I'm glad you have the lodge to return to and escape those hectic crowds.  Enjoy the rest of your trip and hope your son feels better soon and nobody else gets sick.


Thank you! She did not expect anything at all, which makes it even more special. We are rethinking our plans for the last three days. My idea is to hang at the lodge and have wonderful meals at resort restaurants, but I have to convince my DH that the parks will still be there when we return in June  Fortunately, my friends could care less. They LOVE the lodge and could just hang here all day. Still nursing our sicky. Can't seem to kick that fever. So far everyone else is ok, so tomorrow might be another lodge day for Mom and DS.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

blossomz - I wanted to add my sympathy to you for your loss.  My dad passed away from Alzheimers in Dec 02 and we almost lost my mother to a stroke a month later.  I know what a difficult time it is with missing the one you loved and also being thankful that they are finally at peace.  My support goes out to you.


----------



## jimmytammy

Our thoughts and prayers go out to you.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for saying Hi to Ranger Stan for us.  He seems to really enjoy knowing folks in cyberspace have knowledge of him.  And you are so right...he is a sweetie


----------



## horselover

LVSWL - sorry to hear your DS has caught the dreaded bug.      Hope he is feeling better today.  The reports of the crowds don't surprise me.  We went last yr. (before I discovered the DIS!) during this same week.   When I booked the trip I didn't realize Easter was the 2nd busiest time of the yr.   It was awful.   We still had a good time, got to the parks at opening, had a plan, etc., but the crowds!              I've never seen anything like it.  I will never go at Easter again.  Glad your friends are loving the Lodge.  What's not to love?!

Question for the groupies.  Has anyone ever ordered a custom cake before?  I think I vaguely remember someone getting a b-day cake.  I'm thinking of ordering a surprise anniversary cake for our dinner at Narcoossee's.  I'd like to get one of the mini wedding cakes with the same flavor & look of our actual wedding cake.  I've been over to the cake thread, but I'd like an opinion from one of my groupies!  Is it worth the cost?  Would you do it again?

23 more days!


----------



## eliza61

blossomz said:


> Hello my dear groupie friends..I have been unable to check in for awhile.
> I am sad to tell you that my mom lost her very long and difficult battle with alzheimers disease on Sunday.  It has been a tough time, but I am comforted in knowing that she is now at peace and hopefully with my Dad.  He passed a year ago in December of what i call a broken heart.  He loved my mom so very much he could not stand to see what was happening to her.  So now they are together. I know it is strange, but my groupie friends are just as important to me as my other friends!




My dear Friend,
Let me add my warm wishes and hugs to you and your family also.    Take your time, you're buds here will be waiting & thinking of you.

Much love,
Eliza, "the old guy", Sid & Rizzo


----------



## Inkmahm

horselover said:


> That is why I never have & never will go in the summer.  We went once at the very beginning of June & that was plenty hot enough for me!  I felt like the Wicked Witch.  "I'm melting, melting!"



Same here.  I don't set foot in Florida during May to mid-October.  Just way too hot for me.


----------



## Inkmahm

LVSWL said:


> Blossomz, I am so sorry to hear about your mom. I know that it is so hard to lose someone that you love, and especially to watch them go through such a vicious disease. I know in my case the grieving started long before my loved one was gone.


Ditto.

And even then, when grieving starts before the actual death, it is still hard when the final day actually comes.


----------



## Muushka

LVSWL said:


> Thank you! She did not expect anything at all, which makes it even more special. We are rethinking our plans for the last three days. My idea is to hang at the lodge and have wonderful meals at resort restaurants, but I have to convince my DH that the parks will still be there when we return in June  Fortunately, my friends could care less. They LOVE the lodge and could just hang here all day. Still nursing our sicky. Can't seem to kick that fever. So far everyone else is ok, so tomorrow might be another lodge day for Mom and DS.



Ahh.  I love these on-the-spot reports.  Makes me feel like I am with you!  
Plus I have a face to go with the name, so even more fun!
Your friend sounds like such a fun person. I am glad it is all working out so well.  I Hope your son feels better soon.



horselover said:


> LVSWL - sorry to hear your DS has caught the dreaded bug.      Hope he is feeling better today.  The reports of the crowds don't surprise me.  We went last yr. (before I discovered the DIS!) during this same week.   When I booked the trip I didn't realize Easter was the 2nd busiest time of the yr.   It was awful.   We still had a good time, got to the parks at opening, had a plan, etc., but the crowds!              I've never seen anything like it.  I will never go at Easter again.  Glad your friends are loving the Lodge.  What's not to love?!
> 
> Question for the groupies.  Has anyone ever ordered a custom cake before?  I think I vaguely remember someone getting a b-day cake.  I'm thinking of ordering a surprise anniversary cake for our dinner at Narcoossee's.  I'd like to get one of the mini wedding cakes with the same flavor & look of our actual wedding cake.  I've been over to the cake thread, but I'd like an opinion from one of my groupies!  Is it worth the cost?  Would you do it again?
> 
> 23 more days!



I have never ordered a cake, but that is a great idea. Pre Happy Anniversary!


----------



## LVSWL

Muushka said:


> Ahh.  I love these on-the-spot reports.  Makes me feel like I am with you!
> Plus I have a face to go with the name, so even more fun!
> Your friend sounds like such a fun person. I am glad it is all working out so well.  I Hope your son feels better soon.
> Thank you! Still running a low grade temp today. Guess we will have to hang around the lodge..
> 
> r ordered a cake, but that is a great idea. Pre Happy Anniversary!


 Never ordered a cake, but I will say that my friend has received a birthday dessert at each table service restaurant we have eaten at. Last night at Cali Grill she received a HUGE slice of wonderful chocolate cake with raspberry drizzle, at Le Cellier a creme brulee, 50's a cupcake, Artist Point-a Chocolate Mousse Bomb-Yummy!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> Question for the groupies.  Has anyone ever ordered a custom cake before?  I think I vaguely remember someone getting a b-day cake.  I'm thinking of ordering a surprise anniversary cake for our dinner at Narcoossee's.  I'd like to get one of the mini wedding cakes with the same flavor & look of our actual wedding cake.  I've been over to the cake thread, but I'd like an opinion from one of my groupies!  Is it worth the cost?  Would you do it again?
> 
> 23 more days!




My DH ordered a birthday cake for me when we were there in January.  We stayed at BWV so he ordered the cake and had room service deliver it.  It was delicious.  Chocolate and chocolate frosting.  He doesn't remember the price but I thought he had said it was around $40.  Our only problem with it was that since we were on the DP we were so full from all the food from our meals that we didn't get to eat all of the cake.  But then there were only 3 of us.  If there were more of us it would have been better.  I would get another one though.  I really liked getting it.
Oh seeing the picture again is really making me hungry for it!!!


----------



## eliza61

Went to the annual school science fair last night.  We saw the normal experiments:  electricity made from vegetables, erupting volcanoes, demonstration of wind power.  
Sid decided to enter... His contribution?  A demonstration on  *"How to survive if you fall into a tank filled with piranhas"!!*

So for all my groupie friends who will be cruising soon, I'm you girl.  Just in case your ship veers off course and lands in the Amazon.

Happy Holidays to all that are celebrating!!


----------



## Corinne

Blossomz,

I am so sorry for your loss.  Warm thoughts to you and your family at this very difficult time.


----------



## DaveH

eliza61 said:


> Went to the annual school science fair last night.  We saw the normal experiments:  electricity made from vegetables, erupting volcanoes, demonstration of wind power.
> Sid decided to enter... His contribution?  A demonstration on  *"How to survive if you fall into a tank filled with piranhas"!!*
> 
> So for all my groupie friends who will be cruising soon, I'm you girl.  Just in case your ship veers off course and lands in the Amazon.
> 
> Happy Holidays to all that are celebrating!!



Is that near Castaway Cay?


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Went to the annual school science fair last night.  We saw the normal experiments:  electricity made from vegetables, erupting volcanoes, demonstration of wind power.
> Sid decided to enter... His contribution?  A demonstration on  *"How to survive if you fall into a tank filled with piranhas"!!*
> 
> So for all my groupie friends who will be cruising soon, I'm you girl.  Just in case your ship veers off course and lands in the Amazon.
> 
> Happy Holidays to all that are celebrating!!



Ah Sid.  So creative.  Can you PM the the shortened condensed version, just in case??


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Ah Sid.  So creative.  Can you PM the the shortened condensed version, just in case??



Yea I would love to know what to do even though I will probably never be in that situation!  How creative of him to come up with something different.  Hope everyone has a good Passover and Easter!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Disney loving Iowan said:


> . . . . . Hope everyone has a good Passover and Easter!



May each find the way to live their life with hope, love, and compassion, and faith.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Welcome Dizny Dad!!!

Hey Muushka and our other Southern Groupies.  Are you guys okay today?


----------



## MiaSRN62

A blessed and happy Easter to all..........










Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

Wow...that cake looks delicious DLI !   

We ordered one once from the WL.  We were having dinner at Whispering Canyon and had the server bring it to the table for my ds's birthday.  I have a pic somewhere....but will have to scan it as it was for his 12th birthday and that was many moons ago........lol

Maria


----------



## claire_ont

I hope everyone is enjoying their holiday weekend.  

Myself and my husband have been taking DD out driving.  We have a new saying in our house - "Mr. Brake is your friend."  For some strange reason she is reluctent to use the brake  she just lifts her foot off the gas.  <sigh>.  Steering is getting better though, so the heart rate is no longer so high that it feels like it is going to explode through my ears.

I just finished stuffing our Easter turkey - I know not a traditional meal but it is what the kids requested.  Now to go Easter shopping...

Claire


----------



## DiznyDi

claire_ont said:


> I hope everyone is enjoying their holiday weekend.
> 
> I just finished stuffing our Easter turkey - I know not a traditional meal but it is what the kids requested.  Now to go Easter shopping...
> 
> Claire



We're putting steaks on the grill... not very traditional either.

Cute Easter Moose, Maria! Thanks!

Happy Easter, Groupies!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

claire_ont said:


> I hope everyone is enjoying their holiday weekend.
> 
> Myself and my husband have been taking DD out driving.  We have a new saying in our house - "Mr. Brake is your friend."  For some strange reason she is reluctent to use the brake  she just lifts her foot off the gas.  <sigh>.  Steering is getting better though, so the heart rate is no longer so high that it feels like it is going to explode through my ears.
> 
> I just finished stuffing our Easter turkey - I know not a traditional meal but it is what the kids requested.  Now to go Easter shopping...
> 
> Claire


Oh boy what I have to look forward to!  My DD decided to go try for her permit without doing any studying as per some friend advice.  Of course she didn't pass.  Now at least she will know what to expect and will have a better idea of how the questions are worded.  She said she knew the answers but the wording confused her.  We will be going back for try 2 on Monday.  I think I will do some studying with her before then though!
Good luck Claire!!!


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Welcome Dizny Dad!!!
> 
> Hey Muushka and our other Southern Groupies.  Are you guys okay today?



Yup, we are good.  We had a little bad weather, but not as bad as so many others.  I hope all is well with them.



Dizny Dad said:


> May each find the way to live their life with hope, love, and compassion, and faith.



Beautiful Dizny Dad.  And yes, welcome!   You are new around these parts!  Grab a rocking chair, and a Moosie Siggy if you like and sit with us a spell.



MiaSRN62 said:


> A blessed and happy Easter to all..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maria



Thanks for the Easter Moose!

Claire, best wishes with the driving lessons!

We are also having T-bones on the grill for Easter.  I tried for prime rib, but the store ran out (3 days in a row )

Happy Easter and Passover to all.


----------



## DiznyDi

Muushka said:


> Beautiful Dizny Dad.  And yes, welcome!   You are new around these parts!  Grab a rocking chair, and a Moosie Siggy if you like and sit with us a spell.



*Good Evening Groupies!*
You have cordially welcomed Dizny Dad to our little place in cyber space and for that he and I thank you.  But FYI: This is DH,  the former _Dillon_ on the Dis. For the first time ever, we have vanity plates on our cars. Mine is DZNY DI and his is DZNY DAD  So, following the theme, he tried to change his ID on the Dis. Apparently you can't do that. So... a new account is formed. Personally I think he was just a wee bit jealous.  Or maybe a mid-life crisis? 

Enjoy your Easter Sunday!


----------



## Muushka

Ahhh.  A familial thing!  I kind of wondered, he was so nice and his name had a familiar ring to it!

One of these days Mr Muush will join the fun.  I think deep down he is a tad bit jealous. Maybe after our meet in Dec he will join in the reindeer games.


----------



## twokats

DiznyDi said:


> We're putting steaks on the grill... not very traditional either.
> 
> Cute Easter Moose, Maria! Thanks!
> 
> Happy Easter, Groupies!



I am joining you with the steaks. . . also have some potatoes ready to bake.  Happy Easter to all the Groupies!!


----------



## claire_ont

Happy Easter everyone!  

I just booked the first part of my vacation 12 - 19 March - 1 week at AKV Concierge (Studio).   Will probably book sunrise safari again - we really liked that last time.  Next week I get to book the second part of that trip which would be my first trip home to VWL!   

Life is good.

Claire


----------



## Muushka

claire_ont said:


> Happy Easter everyone!
> 
> I just booked the first part of my vacation 12 - 19 March - 1 week at AKV Concierge (Studio).   Will probably book sunrise safari again - we really liked that last time.  Next week I get to book the second part of that trip which would be my first trip home to VWL!
> 
> Life is good.
> 
> Claire



2010?  Ding ding ding, we have a 2010 first winner!!!
Congrats and I will put you on the list!


----------



## jimmytammy

happy easter!!!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

You would think as many times as we have been to the Lodge, I would know this

Does anyone know if WL has the movie schedules for FW?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I just had to post this for you Muushka!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> You would think as many times as we have been to the Lodge, I would know this
> 
> Does anyone know if WL has the movie schedules for FW?



I am not certain, but my guess would be yes.  But what do I know????  Hopefully a more knowledgeable Groupie will come along!  Happy Easter JT and Fam



Disney loving Iowan said:


> I just had to post this for you Muushka!



  I wondered where they came from in my house every Easter!


----------



## Inkmahm

claire_ont said:


> Happy Easter everyone!
> 
> I just booked the first part of my vacation 12 - 19 March - 1 week at AKV Concierge (Studio).   Will probably book sunrise safari again - we really liked that last time.  Next week I get to book the second part of that trip which would be my first trip home to VWL!
> 
> Life is good.
> 
> Claire



I"m glad we're planning on staying in a one bedroom at Kidani next March as I can't call until the 18th.  We're planning on the 18th to the 23rd.  This year we were at AKV studio concierge in March and had I planned to do the same thing again, I'd know that one of the rooms were already taken now before I even had a chance to call on the 18th.  I don't like the new booking policy, I'd rather do it day by day like we did before.

Glad you got what you wanted, though.


----------



## Muushka

Inkmahm said:


> I"m glad we're planning on staying in a one bedroom at Kidani next March as I can't call until the 18th.  We're planning on the 18th to the 23rd.  This year we were at AKV studio concierge in March and had I planned to do the same thing again, I'd know that one of the rooms were already taken now before I even had a chance to call on the 18th.  I don't like the new booking policy, I'd rather do it day by day like we did before.
> 
> Glad you got what you wanted, though.



I have faith that you will get your villa!  I already put you on the list .


----------



## lisah0711

Happy Monday everyone!

Muuska would you please add me to the list 12/18-12/22 VWL then on to AKV for four nights.  

Thank you and I hope that all the groupies enjoyed a great Easter/Spring holiday!


----------



## eliza61

I had Easter dinner with my niece who is a 7th grader.  Her Social studies class had an assignment where they learned about the culture and kids in all the places where the President visited in Europe.  I learned that not only am I a moron when it comes to Eurpoean geography (I incorrectly labeled England as Uzbekistan), I'm pretty lousy to US geography also.

So here is our WL inspired Social studies test:  Fill in the blanks.

1)  "Oh, give me a home where the _____roam, and the _____ and the _____ play.   Little Gene Autry ditty. (the 1st young groupie who ask "who's gene autry" will be stalked. )

2) I'm the home of the largest bears in the country.  Males average over 10' when standing.  While I'm beautiful country, it's a bit cold up here.  
Where am I?________________________  Hint:  I'm also the name of a popular camera company.

3) If imitation is the highest form of flattery, I'm pleased as punch by the Wilderness lodge.  I was built around 1904 and while in a disney deluxe you get concierge, you won't find TV's radios, internet connection or AC in my deluxes.  All the better to enjoy the majestic surroundings.
Who am I and where am I located?____________   ______________

4)You can call me a cow but I don't hang out with the dairy variety.  I do hang out at some really cool national parks in the West but I'm really happy in this Northeastern State where I'm the state animal.
Who am I?  and what State do I represent____________  ____________

5) At your version of this spot you'll see Salmon, ducks and tenderloin but at another version you're more likely to see water falls, mountains & canyons.
Where are you?

6) While we were soliders our primary duty was to serve as escorts for settlers heading westward.  We are members of the 9th & 10th calvary but you probably know us better by the nickname given to us by the Native Americans
Who are we?_________________________

Have fun!!


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

1. buffalo roam, deer and the antelope play
2. Kodiak, AK
3. Old Faithful lodge circa 1904 Yellowstone
4. American buffalo (bison), Wyoming
5. Artist Point at the Grand Canyon of the Yellowstone
6. Buffalo Soldiers

Joe 
must have more coffee.


----------



## Dizny Dad

eliza61 said:


> I . . .4)You can call me a cow but I don't hang out with the dairy variety.  I do hang out at some really cool national parks in the West but I'm really happy in this Northeastern State where I'm the state animal.
> Who am I?  and what State do I represent____________  ____________



The Moose is the state animal for Maine (Northeastern state!)


----------



## eliza61

WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> 1. buffalo roam, deer and the antelope play
> 2. Kodiak, AK
> 3. Old Faithful lodge circa 1904 Yellowstone
> 4. American buffalo (bison), Wyoming
> 5. Artist Point at the Grand Canyon of the Yellowstone
> 6. Buffalo Soldiers
> 
> Joe
> must have more coffee.



Oooh so close Joe,  DD below is right about #4



Dizny Dad said:


> The Moose is the state animal for Maine (Northeastern state!)



Female moose is a cow and the NE state is indeed Maine.


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> I have faith that you will get your villa!  I already put you on the list .



I wish it were that easy!   We're not trying for concierge for next March though, just a one bedroom at the new Kidani location.  I'm hoping to talk my sister and niece into going with us and the two bathrooms there will help quite a bit for 4 of us staying in a one bedroom.


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

I am so ashamed I missed the moose. 

Where do I turn in my groupie membership. 

Joe 
Coffee more coffee


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> I am so ashamed I missed the moose.
> 
> Where do I turn in my groupie membership.
> 
> Joe
> Coffee more coffee



Lucky for you we are pretty forgiving!


----------



## Muushka

Inkmahm said:


> I wish it were that easy!   We're not trying for concierge for next March though, just a one bedroom at the new Kidani location.  I'm hoping to talk my sister and niece into going with us and the two bathrooms there will help quite a bit for 4 of us staying in a one bedroom.



Ah, I see.  I just deleted the concierge, so we are covered for WHEN you get your reservation!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Welcome Dzny Dad....aka Dzny Di's dh ! 

eliza....good trivia today....I missed giving a shot at answering the questions as I'm just reading it now 
Love the trivia stuff...keep it coming...........

I am 25 days 'till checking into VWL !!!!   I'm dreaming about it as I hear how we will be high in the 40's tommorrow 


Maria


----------



## blossomz

Hi everyone!  Well I was back at work today and it was a good thing!  Thanks again for lall of the groupies support this last week.  Meanwhile..life goes on and I need some advice!  To those of you who have cruised..since our upcoming is our first and it is only a 4 day..should we book Palo or wait until our next cruise?  Any advice appreciated!  I don't know the schedule of dining or how busy we'll be so it's hard for me to judge whether or not I should book Palo or not!  I can start booking at 12:01 AM tonight!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Why oh why can't Disney release their park hours earlier.  I am such a planner that I like to do things as early as possible and of course they haven't released Septembers hours yet.  AllEars says they should be released 6 months in advance but that isn't true.  I was hoping to look at last years schedule just to get some kind of idea but I can't find it.  Any ideas?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> Hi everyone!  Well I was back at work today and it was a good thing!  Thanks again for lall of the groupies support this last week.  Meanwhile..life goes on and I need some advice!  To those of you who have cruised..since our upcoming is our first and it is only a 4 day..should we book Palo or wait until our next cruise?  Any advice appreciated!  I don't know the schedule of dining or how busy we'll be so it's hard for me to judge whether or not I should book Palo or not!  I can start booking at 12:01 AM tonight!!



Good to hear from you Blossomz.  Hope you and your family are doing well.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey groupies,

I had a bunch of reading to do so I could get caught up.

Blossomz  My condolences on your loss.

Dory  So happy to hear your sons test results we good.

Welcome to the new groupies.

Muushka  Nice job on the double dip cruise.

Good ol Gal  Congrats on your wait list coming through. Ditto to Wilderness Dad on extending your December trip.

LVSWL  Sounds like a great trip to our lodge and sharing with your friend on her birthday is a great present.

WDWRR Eng  Joe-  Great job on the digital scrapbook!

Lisa75  You will love the 1 BR at the lodge. Good luck convincing your husband to go for DVC

JT  Here is a link for all the movie schedules. The camping board also posts a list for FW. http://www.buildabettermousetrip.com/activity-outdoormovie.php


----------



## DaveH

blossomz we did the DVC cruise in 2007. That was a 4 day. The only thing I can advise you is this. You are in a restaurant twice. # nights were normal menu for each and the other was pirate night. It comes down to which place is more important for you to eat at. We did not do Palo. We are doing a 7 night Western in 19 days. We are only doing a brunch on this one. We want to try all the regular menus. When we went before some of the more experience cruisers said they did not go there until their 4th or later cruises. There is so much to do, it is hard to figure out which is more important to you. Just have a great cruise, no matter what you decide. DCL does keep about half of the ressies for departure day release. If you are going to get there early, you have time to decide.


----------



## eliza61

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Why oh why can't Disney release their park hours earlier.  I am such a planner that I like to do things as early as possible and of course they haven't released Septembers hours yet.  AllEars says they should be released 6 months in advance but that isn't true.  I was hoping to look at last years schedule just to get some kind of idea but I can't find it.  Any ideas?



 Unfortunately DIL, I'm am the antithesis when it comes to planning.  Probably because try as we may we never seem to stick to the plan.    Any way are August hours out?  Generally late August and early September have the same hours (this is our normal travel time).

P.S.  Love the Harry K tag.  The old guy and I picked up our taxes yesterday scared1 and headed over to Chickies & Pete by the stadium where they were having an impromtu memorial.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> DaveH :The only thing I can advise you is this. You are in a restaurant twice. # nights were normal menu for each and the other was pirate night. It comes down to which place is more important for you to eat at. We did not do Palo. We are doing a 7 night Western in 19 days. We are only doing a brunch on this one. We want to try all the regular menus. When we went before some of the more experience cruisers said they did not go there until their 4th or later cruises. There is so much to do, it is hard to figure out which is more important to you.


Blossomz....
I'm with Dave.  You will be very busy and you won't know your dining rotation until you check-in.   There will be tickets waiting for you in your stateroom with your rotation.   All I can say about the 4 day is this.  If you are assigned Animator's Palette twice, on the second seating there will not be the light and music show.  So that would be the best time to skip and do Palo.   On port days, we are the type that like to get off the ship and explore or do excursions.   

On day 3, I believe, is Pirate in the Caribbean Night (our family really enjoys this dinner so if this is your first cruise you might not want to miss this one).

Some like to stay on the ship.   We're usually so busy, that in 3 disney cruises we never did Palo.  I've heard it's great, so maybe on our next cruise.  Good luck and have fun planning !


Maria


----------



## Muushka

DisneyNutzy!  Good to see you!  It's been a while. 



blossomz said:


> Hi everyone!  Well I was back at work today and it was a good thing!  Thanks again for lall of the groupies support this last week.  Meanwhile..life goes on and I need some advice!  To those of you who have cruised..since our upcoming is our first and it is only a 4 day..should we book Palo or wait until our next cruise?  Any advice appreciated!  I don't know the schedule of dining or how busy we'll be so it's hard for me to judge whether or not I should book Palo or not!  I can start booking at 12:01 AM tonight!!



Glad you are back to work. 

We are Palo people.  I don't know how important it is to you to be able to have a delicious meal sans children.  To us, it is very important.  All the food is freshly prepared for you, and served by the best on the ship.  To me, that is priceless!  You can get an idea of your rotation by the ages of your kiddos.  We don't have any, so we always had a good idea of what our rotation would be.

If you don't want to miss dinner in the regular spots, the brunch is also very good.  Good luck!



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Why oh why can't Disney release their park hours earlier.  I am such a planner that I like to do things as early as possible and of course they haven't released Septembers hours yet.  AllEars says they should be released 6 months in advance but that isn't true.  I was hoping to look at last years schedule just to get some kind of idea but I can't find it.  Any ideas?



Sorry, no can help.  And with the economy being the way it is, you probably can't count on last year's schedule.  

We are all packed.  Mr Muush leaves work early tomorrow and we will start our loooooooong drive down to Miami.  We will probably get to Melbourne and stay there and get up early Thursday AM to complete the journey.

On our second leg we are doing a 'cabin crawl'.  That is when people open up their cabins for everyone on the crawl to see.  I have never done it but always wanted to.  The cabin next door to us is 1200 square feet!  Can't wait to see that one!

I won't have the computer with me, so I won't be checking in.


----------



## wildernessDad

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Why oh why can't Disney release their park hours earlier.  I am such a planner that I like to do things as early as possible and of course they haven't released Septembers hours yet.  AllEars says they should be released 6 months in advance but that isn't true.  I was hoping to look at last years schedule just to get some kind of idea but I can't find it.  Any ideas?



Disney releases their calendar about 3 months in advance now to coincide with the new dining reservation schedule.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> Unfortunately DIL, I'm am the antithesis when it comes to planning.  Probably because try as we may we never seem to stick to the plan.    Any way are August hours out?  Generally late August and early September have the same hours (this is our normal travel time).
> 
> P.S.  Love the Harry K tag.  The old guy and I picked up our taxes yesterday scared1 and headed over to Chickies & Pete by the stadium where they were having an impromtu memorial.





wildernessDad said:


> Disney releases their calendar about 3 months in advance now to coincide with the new dining reservation schedule.



No August hours yet.  I just wish they would release them at least a month before you can make your ADR'S so you have time to plan.  We don't always stick to the plans I make but I just love to do it!  It is one of the things I enjoy most about our trips!  Plus I have never gone during free dining before so I am a bit nervous about getting the ADR'S I want.  Thanks!!



Muushka said:


> Sorry, no can help.  And with the economy being the way it is, you probably can't count on last year's schedule.
> 
> We are all packed.  Mr Muush leaves work early tomorrow and we will start our loooooooong drive down to Miami.  We will probably get to Melbourne and stay there and get up early Thursday AM to complete the journey.
> 
> On our second leg we are doing a 'cabin crawl'.  That is when people open up their cabins for everyone on the crawl to see.  I have never done it but always wanted to.  The cabin next door to us is 1200 square feet!  Can't wait to see that one!
> 
> I won't have the computer with me, so I won't be checking in.



We will miss you but I hope you have a great time!!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> We are all packed.  Mr Muush leaves work early tomorrow and we will start our loooooooong drive down to Miami.  We will probably get to Melbourne and stay there and get up early Thursday AM to complete the journey.



Have a safe drive and a great time!


----------



## nmmom95

I'm not sure if this is the right place for this question, but since I can't find the answer, I though I'd ask the WLV experts.  Is there a bus to get to MK or do you have to take the boat?  I just made reservations today and was lucky enough to get WLV for November!   I can't wait!  This resort looks amazing! However, MS told me the boat is a bit of a walk and I wasn't going to bring a stroller for DS, just rent one as needed in the parks.  Also, is it easy to get to the Polynesian for the Spirit of Aloha?  TIA!


----------



## Granny

nmmom95 said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place for this question, but since I can't find the answer, I though I'd ask the WLV experts.  Is there a bus to get to MK or do you have to take the boat?  I just made reservations today and was lucky enough to get WLV for November!   I can't wait!



I think this is the perfect place for such a question.  And the answer is....it depends.  As you know, the boat runs year round but the bus option to MK seems to be reserved for heavy WL occupancy times of the year.  We've never been there when an MK bus was running, but then we almost always go in the summer.  I'm sure someone will come along that can give a better answer.






> This resort looks amazing! However, MS told me the boat is a bit of a walk and I wasn't going to bring a stroller for DS, just rent one as needed in the parks.  Also, is it easy to get to the Polynesian for the Spirit of Aloha?  TIA!




What I will say is that the boat dock to MK is not really all that far, and my guess is that your son will enjoy the ride on the lake.  I agree with those who feel like the boat ride to MK is a great attraction in itself. 

Getting to the Polynesian?  I'd take the boat or bus to MK then the monorail to Polynesian.  It's pretty easy to get to but I'd still allow time for it.

Another alternative, though it depends on the bus routes, is to see if WL is sharing a bus route with Poly/Grand Floridian for any of the parks.  If so, getting on that bus would take you directly to the Polynesian. Sometimes WL shares with FW, and sometimes with Poly/GF. If in doubt, ask the driver before getting on!

Welcome to the Groupies thread, and have a wonderful, wonderful trip to our beloved VWL.


----------



## Granny

Muush....have an awesome time cruisin'!  


Oh...and I don't think I gave you my birthday.  It's April 12.


----------



## horselover

Have a great trip Muush!


----------



## horselover

Happy belated birthday Granny!


----------



## LVSWL

Have a wonderful trip Muushka! I don't envy you that drive to Miami. Why oh why won't our DHs hop on a plane???!!! We will have to get together for lunch when you get back to catch up.


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Muush....have an awesome time cruisin'!
> 
> 
> Oh...and I don't think I gave you my birthday.  It's April 12.



HAPPY BELATED B-DAY!!!  (didn't think you be able to sneak by us didya?)







Hope your day was magical


----------



## MiaSRN62

> We are all packed. Mr Muush leaves work early tomorrow and we will start our loooooooong drive down to Miami. We will probably get to Melbourne and stay there and get up early Thursday AM to complete the journey.



Muushka !  Have fun at sea !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're stopping in Melbourne ?  Say hello for me to my 18 yo dd !  She goes to FL Tech in Melbourne !  Nice little beach town.   

We'll miss ya !!!

Maria


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Belated Birthday, Granny!* 

*Muushka*, will be thinking about you and Mr. Muush! Have a great back-to-back cruise!   We'll miss you!

*blossomz* Thinking about you, too.   Being back to work will help. Time helps to ease the pain of losing a loved one.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

nmmom95 said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place for this question, but since I can't find the answer, I though I'd ask the WLV experts.  Is there a bus to get to MK or do you have to take the boat?  I just made reservations today and was lucky enough to get WLV for November!   I can't wait!  This resort looks amazing! However, MS told me the boat is a bit of a walk and I wasn't going to bring a stroller for DS, just rent one as needed in the parks.  Also, is it easy to get to the Polynesian for the Spirit of Aloha?  TIA!


It is a longer walk then for the bus but it is a nice walk and the nice boat ride is worth it.  The lodge is amazing!  Congrats on your upcoming trip.  Hope you have a great time and if you have any other questions this is the place to ask!  Welcome!  



Granny said:


> Oh...and I don't think I gave you my birthday.  It's April 12.



Happy belated birthday!  Hope you had a great one!


----------



## Goofy's apprentice

We were at VWL this past March and the buses were running regularly.  The buses are generally quicker than the boats and the bus stop is closer to the villas.  However, the walk to the boat dock is not really that far.  You cut through the back, walking past the quiet pool, over the bridges by the geyser and then out to the dock.  If you take this way it is much closer than heading back to the lobby.

Have a great stay.  we really love VWL!!!


----------



## Muushka

*HAPPY (belated) BIRTHDAY GRANNY!!!!*
I hope it was a good one!



LVSWL said:


> Have a wonderful trip Muushka! I don't envy you that drive to Miami. Why oh why won't our DHs hop on a plane???!!! We will have to get together for lunch when you get back to catch up.



Yeah, we need to get those boys on a plane!  Lunch would be great, we can do Raleigh the next time!




nmmom95 said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place for this question, but since I can't find the answer, I though I'd ask the WLV experts.  Is there a bus to get to MK or do you have to take the boat?  I just made reservations today and was lucky enough to get WLV for November!   I can't wait!  This resort looks amazing! However, MS told me the boat is a bit of a walk and I wasn't going to bring a stroller for DS, just rent one as needed in the parks.  Also, is it easy to get to the Polynesian for the Spirit of Aloha?  TIA!



I see you got all sorts of answers, but I just wanted to say hi  and welcome.  And after your trip to VWL (or before even!) you feel the need to grab a Moosie for your siggy, we would be pleased as punch to have you on board!

Thank you all for the well wishes.  I'll miss you!


----------



## Muushka

Future birthdays...I won't be here, but 

*
Tea Pot, DisneyNutzy and DiznyDi*

*Happy (early) Birthday!!!*

Tea Pot & DisneyNutzy....April 18
DiznyDi.........................April 23


----------



## jimmytammy

Have a great trip Muushka!!


----------



## nmmom95

Thank you all so much!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Have a great trip Muushka! Thanks for the early B-Day wishes.


----------



## Anna114

Oh man the FROR is brutal. After seeing people last month get it so fast boo, I say! I probably have another 2 weeks.


----------



## Happydinks

blossomz said:


> I am sad to tell you that my mom lost her very long and difficult battle with alzheimers disease on Sunday.



Dear blossomz - we are just catching up on the boards and saw your post.  So very very sorry for your loss.  We like to believe that we are united with those that we have dearly loved once we cross over - never to be apart again. ''Perhaps they are not stars in the sky, but rather openings where our loved ones shine down to let us know they are happy.'' 



Anna114 said:


> While I'm new here, I just want you to know, you're not alone. My Dad passed on Jan. 21 of this year and my mother is currently receiving hospice care. She should live but a couple of months.


Anna - may you and your family find strength and support from friends and family during these very difficult times.



Muushka said:


> Future birthdays...I won't be here.....


Darn--- we missed her!!! Sending her  anyway for a great trip!

*Granny* - *HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!!!*

*Eliza* - how *DO* you avoid Piranha if accidentally thrown overboard? (Sid watching a lot of National Geographic channel? Too )


----------



## lisaviolet

Hi my fellow groupies!

Just popping in to say Hi and .  Still overwhelmed, but loving, with my WISH thread.

All the best to all of you!

Muushka - you're off?  Enjoy.


----------



## horselover

DisneyDi - any update on your upcoming trip?  Hope your son is going to be able to come home & you'll be able to make the groupie meet.

I know there are others beside JT, Di, & me that will be there during the same period.  Anyone else coming to the meet on 5/5?


----------



## blossomz

Thanks Happydinks!

Muushka have a wonderful and safe trip!

I made my cruise reservations..we are in for the dolphin encounter and castaway cay stingray encounter.  I am on the fence about missing something for dinner at Palo.  DCL told me that the 2nd night is dress up night and will be in the same restaurant as the 3rd night, which is the pirate party.  But I saw that if it is animator's we'll miss the light show.  So I'm thinking of hanging on to the ressie and canceling if I find out we'd miss it.  I can cancel and still be OK up to 6 hours prior I think...so I should be OK!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## DiznyDi

horselover said:


> DisneyDi - any update on your upcoming trip?  Hope your son is going to be able to come home & you'll be able to make the groupie meet.
> 
> I know there are others beside JT, Di, & me that will be there during the same period.  Anyone else coming to the meet on 5/5?



We have heard nothing from our son! I thought we would hear from him on Easter...no calls, no emails, no nothing! 

April 16th was his anticipated date of arrival. I'm operating on the assumption that we will indeed be making the trip. So much to lose if we don't.....  

Worst case: my daughter and I make the trip while DH stays home to welcome our son. If we find that he's not coming home until after the 8th of May, my Mom will be making the trip with us.

My Mickey on my desktop is showing 15 days... (Thanks again, Joe!) 
Looking forward to meeting all of you! 
Di


----------



## Granny

Thanks to everyone for the birthday wishes.  One year closer to retirement! 

Di...best wishes that things work out with your son.  I'm sure it's a very challenging situation on several levels.  Throwing some Moose Dust your way that all ends up fine for you and your family.


----------



## Granny

blossomz...sorry I'm slow to catch up with the thread.  My prayers and best wishes for you and your family at this time.


----------



## MiaSRN62

So sorry I missed your birthday Granny !  I want to wish you a very happy belated one and hope it was a great day for you !










Maria


----------



## Happydinks

blossomz said:


> Thanks Happydinks!
> 
> I made my cruise reservations..we are in for the dolphin encounter and castaway cay stingray encounter.  I am on the fence about missing something for dinner at Palo.
> Thanks everyone!



Hey blossomz- When we did the cruise (in October - and it was our first DCL) - we thought the BEST dinner was at Palo.  It is lovely, quiet, and just all round a beautiful evening.  We had ressie before the Pirates Party - and were done in time to change clothes and get to the party before it started (we had no idea that they served a HUGE buffet at the party - and were way too full to even look at the tables!).  We did not miss any of the restaurants based on the rotation.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

It's almost weekend!  I need to catch up. 

*DLI* - I hope they post your park hours soon.  It is annoying to get them so late now if you are trying to make ADRs.  We do some advanced planning especially since the dining plan has made it harder to get a table most places.

*Claire* - Hope the driving has not driven you crazy yet. Meet me at the comfy chairs in the Carolwood Pacific Room if you need to relax.
Hang on Friday is almost here!







*nmmom95* - Welcome! It sounds like you got great info. I will add that my boys have always loved the boat so much that we never use a bus to MK from the lodge or FW. They consider it their first attraction so it is just the beginning of our adventure to walk to the boat.  If I were in a hurry at VWL I might consider jumping on the MK bus, but I'd take the boat at least once for the experience. I agree with Goofy's apprentice about taking the walk back behind VWL instead of going through the lobby.  It is a beautiful walk back by the pool & geyser.

*Muushka* - I missed you but you'll read this eventually.  Hope your trip is the best ever!

*Granny* - Belated birthday wishes!






*Lisaviolet* -  Glad to "see" you.

*horselover* - I wish I could come to the meet! We will be there in spirit and hope y'all have a great time!

*Blossomz* - Glad you are back to work and . It is not an easy time I'm sure.

*DiznyDi* - I am sorry you didn't hear from your son yet and so hope for you that the timing all works out. Moose dust, pixiedust, prayers, fingers/toes crossed for you! 

*Anna114* - hope the time passes quickly and that it doesn't take a whole 2 weeks. 

Everyone have a good day!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> *Granny* - Belated birthday wishes!


 OMG....this is soooo funnyyyyyy!!!!!Could not have found a better card!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Dory !  Love your graphics !  

Maria


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> So sorry I missed your birthday Granny !  I want to wish you a very happy belated one and hope it was a great day for you !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maria



Maria...well, since I didn't tell Muushka about it until after the date, I can't really blame anyone for being late in their wishes, now can I?    Thanks for the card. 



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> *Granny* - Belated birthday wishes!



Dory....I laughed out loud when I saw the birthday card you made for me....way too funny!  

And you got me good on that whole couch thing too. Well played!!


----------



## Anna114

Thank you Dory, me too!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Good Friday Morning Groupies!*

*Dory* I'm still laughing!  What a perfect card for Granny!

Thanks, *Granny* for the Moose Dust. Still no word from our son....  I've told Grandma to pack her bags!

Wishing one and all a nice week-end. Ohio promises to be sunny  with a high of 65 - almost as good as Florida. 

13 Days To Go.....


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> *Good Friday Morning Groupies!*
> 
> *Dory* I'm still laughing!  What a perfect card for Granny!
> 
> Thanks, *Granny* for the Moose Dust. Still no word from our son....  I've told Grandma to pack her bags!
> 
> Wishing one and all a nice week-end. Ohio promises to be sunny  with a high of 65 - almost as good as Florida.
> 
> 13 Days To Go.....



Dory - I'm still laughing too!  That was priceless!  

Di - sending lots of moose dust your way that you'll hear from your son soon!       


It's supposed to be a beautiful day here today as well.  Finally!  We're supposed to hit low 70s today.  Not quite Florida, but I'll take it.

Next week starts the dreaded April vacation with no plans.     I'll need a vacation after that!  15 more days!   

Have a great day & weekend groupies!


----------



## Inkmahm

Mid-60's for us today but up to 70 tomorrow!  Finally, spring is here.   

TGIF!


----------



## tea pot

*Happy Friday Groupies*
Checking in from *Maine*...... *Yes where the Moose is King*
It's sunny and in the high 60's today  
Missed you guys and just finished catching up. 

*Blossomz* My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family. 
Take Care 

*WDWRR Engineer Joe, Dizny Dad, and nmmom95 * A Big Groupie Welcome 

*Eliza61* LOve that Sid Kid and by the way how do you Survive a tank of Piranhas?

*Granny* Happy Belated Birthday 

*Dory*  Love Love Granny's BD card

*DiznyDi *  Prayers and Pixie Dust going your way  Hope you hear from your son soon 

* Muushka* Have a wonderful time  

*horselover* I'll be at the Groupie meet 5/5 VWL  looking forward to meeting everyone.

I'm doing the happy count down dance  Two weeks from today 
Mickey here we come


----------



## horselover

tea pot said:


> *horselover* I'll be at the Groupie meet 5/5 VWL  looking forward to meeting everyone.
> 
> I'm doing the happy count down dance  Two weeks from today
> Mickey here we come




Yay!


----------



## wildernessDad

It's currently 72 here in the Laurel, Maryland area.


----------



## jimmytammy

12 days and counting


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

All these countdowns make me feel like dancing. 


MiaSRN62 said:


> Dory !  Love your graphics !
> 
> Maria


Thanks! I have fun playing around with them. I am not crafty so it is fun to do something semi-creative on the computer.



Granny said:


> Dory....I laughed out loud when I saw the birthday card you made for me....way too funny!
> 
> And you got me good on that whole couch thing too. Well played!!


Glad you liked it. 



DiznyDi said:


> *Good Friday Morning Groupies!*
> 
> *Dory* I'm still laughing!  What a perfect card for Granny!
> 
> 13 Days To Go.....


Thanks. 13 Days 



horselover said:


> Dory - I'm still laughing too!  That was priceless!
> 
> Next week starts the dreaded April vacation with no plans.     I'll need a vacation after that!  15 more days!   :yay


Hope it is a good week. 15 more days! 



tea pot said:


> *Happy Friday Groupies*
> Checking in from *Maine*...... *Yes where the Moose is King*
> It's sunny and in the high 60's today
> Missed you guys and just finished catching up.
> 
> *Dory*  Love Love Granny's BD card
> 
> I'm doing the happy count down dance  Two weeks from today
> Mickey here we come


Thanks and more dancing for you too. 


jimmytammy said:


> 12 days and counting


woo hoo 

And Deb (50 Years Too!) leaves the day after you JT.  Deb, hope you are getting excited about your trip!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Wow there are alot of people heading down soon!  I still have 138 days.  That's okay.  I love having it to look forward to.

Hey groupies I had to get a suspicious mole removed from my arm on Wednesday.  The doc said that it could take till next friday to find out the test results.  I was just wondering if anyone has had this done and can tell me some positive things.  I'm staying away from WebMD and sites like that.  I only want positive!  I have learned from the experience of others!


----------



## blossomz

Hey Granny!  sorry I'm a bit late with my birthday wishes!  Hope it was happy!

Thanks again for all of the groupie hugs..it really does help!


----------



## Inkmahm

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Wow there are alot of people heading down soon!  I still have 138 days.  That's okay.  I love having it to look forward to.
> 
> Hey groupies I had to get a suspicious mole removed from my arm on Wednesday.  The doc said that it could take till next friday to find out the test results.  I was just wondering if anyone has had this done and can tell me some positive things.  I'm staying away from WebMD and sites like that.  I only want positive!  I have learned from the experience of others!



Me!  I"ve had moles removed from my stomach and my arm.  No problem with any of them in the end, the doc was just being careful.  It was just the one on my stomach that he was suspicious of, really.  I worried for the days it took until the lab report came back, too.   I do go once each year to have him check every mole on my body though just to be safe.  I've done this since 1995 when I had the moles removed.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Happy Saturday Groupies!

DLI - I hope you get good results.  Let us know.

Two groupies have birthdays today! DisneyNutzy and tea pot hope you have a great day!


----------



## Anna114

Well, this is rather addicting lol. I'm still waiting on my FROR and I just sent over another contract (only 50 points) to add on. This will be enough points to stay in a studio for a week the first week of May (our anniversary). Thanks for all of the helpful information. I read a couple of times to try to make it the same UY, I did  and at the same resort, beloved VWL. Have a happy Saturday gang!


----------



## Inkmahm

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Happy Saturday Groupies!
> 
> DLI - I hope you get good results.  Let us know.
> 
> Two groupies have birthdays today! DisneyNutzy and tea pot hope you have a great day!


Happy birthdays!

Today is a good day- I got my Kidani reservations for next March.


----------



## blossomz

Happy Birthday to our groupie pals!

Inkmahm..I've had a couple moles removed.  2 of mine were the least problematic type of cancer..all that needed to be done was their removal.  I now go back every year to make sure there aren't more.  It was scary till the results came back..but all is well and it wasn't a horrible thing.  Hope your results are good!!  Let us know!


----------



## Inkmahm

blossomz said:


> Inkmahm..I've had a couple moles removed.  2 of mine were the least problematic type of cancer..all that needed to be done was their removal.  I now go back every year to make sure there aren't more.  It was scary till the results came back..but all is well and it wasn't a horrible thing.  Hope your results are good!!  Let us know!



You got me confused with the poster who is currently waiting for results:



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Wow there are alot of people heading down soon!  I still have 138 days.  That's okay.  I love having it to look forward to.
> 
> Hey groupies I had to get a suspicious mole removed from my arm on Wednesday.  The doc said that it could take till next friday to find out the test results.  I was just wondering if anyone has had this done and can tell me some positive things.  I'm staying away from WebMD and sites like that.  I only want positive!  I have learned from the experience of others!


----------



## blossomz

Oops!  Sorry!  I guess that was DLI!!!


----------



## dwelty

Has anyone been to the WVL main pool since the New Ft. Wilderness pool opened up?  I have been reading over on the Ft. Wilderness boards that the pool has opened.  The theory has always been that the VWL pool is overcrowded do the the Ft Wilderness guests.  We now we should be able to tell if this was true or not.


----------



## DiznyDi

*DisneyNutzy* and *tea pot* 
*Enjoy your special day!*

*DLI* Moose Dust that all will turn out fine! I've also had a 'growth' not necessarily a mole removed from my thigh. Had the surgeon rather concerned and turned out to be absolutely nothing! I also know the waiting takes its tole. Stay strong and come here for support.
Di


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAYS DISNEYNUTZY & TEAPOT!!!


----------



## tea pot

*Happy Birthday Disney Nutzy*


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Anna114 said:


> Well, this is rather addicting lol. I'm still waiting on my FROR and I just sent over another contract (only 50 points) to add on. This will be enough points to stay in a studio for a week the first week of May (our anniversary). Thanks for all of the helpful information. I read a couple of times to try to make it the same UY, I did  and at the same resort, beloved VWL. Have a happy Saturday gang!


Uh oh sounds like you've got it bad!  Sounds like addonitis I think they call it.  We haven't added on yet, but I've heard the symptoms from others. I'm not sure if there is a cure!



Inkmahm said:


> Happy birthdays!
> 
> Today is a good day- I got my Kidani reservations for next March.



woohoo! Congrats!


----------



## tea pot

Thanks Groupies for the Birthday Greetings 
and *Dory*  I just LOVED the BD Card   ......Cool Moose

We just got home from Maine this afternoon and had a Birthday Dinner with DDs     
I'm Feeling Truly Blessed

*DLI*    Try not to worry...Prayers and Pixie dust comming your way 

*Anna* 114   Congrats on your add on May is a beautiful time to visit the World  

Take Care Everyone


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

tea pot - I'm glad you had a special day.  I hope I remembered right that you are a nurse...if not it may look like I'm saying you're so old now you need a nurse. haha   If you aren't a nurse I'll just blame it on my short term memory problem.


----------



## tea pot

*Dory* Yes you got it right.... I'm a Nurse and I was touched that you remembered.  Thanks Agian and maybe in a few years I WILL need one


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies 
Well, we've finally heard from our son.   Unfortunately he will not be home in time to make our trip.  He should be flying into Cleveland about the same time we're flying home from Orlando.
So JT, horselover and tea pot we'll certainly try to make the meet on the 4th. Anyone else coming? We have dinner ressies at Kona @6:30 and will hurry right over when we're finished.
Di


----------



## dwelty

dwelty said:


> Has anyone been to the WVL main pool since the New Ft. Wilderness pool opened up?  I have been reading over on the Ft. Wilderness boards that the pool has opened.  The theory has always been that the VWL pool is overcrowded do the the Ft Wilderness guests.  We now we should be able to tell if this was true or not.




Bump


----------



## BWV Dreamin

dwelty said:


> Has anyone been to the WVL main pool since the New Ft. Wilderness pool opened up? I have been reading over on the Ft. Wilderness boards that the pool has opened. The theory has always been that the VWL pool is overcrowded do the the Ft Wilderness guests. We now we should be able to tell if this was true or not.


Would love to know this......going in May. Can anyone comment on the pool crowds?


----------



## claire_ont

Woo Hoo!  I just got off the phone with member services and have booked a three night stay in a studio - VWL for 19 -22 March 2010!

I haven't had much of a chance to read the boards this last week so need to go catch up..

Claire


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Hi dwelty. 

The last time we were there was in the middle of March and the FW pool was still under construction.  Hope someone else who has been in the last few weeks sees your question.

I love the fort and the lodge but we never hopped when staying at the fort.  I don't really know how many people do. Many of them joke about it but don't know if they actually do.

Claire - Woo hoo! That's great news!


----------



## tea pot

Inkmahm said:


> Today is a good day- I got my Kidani reservations for next March.



Congrats on your reservations.... We plan on visiting Kidani durning our upcoming May visit.  Last year we stayed in a Studio Savana view I wasn't sure if I would like the AKV. At the preview Center the unit seemed very dark both the room and the furniture. But we just loved it. As others have said it has the same feel as the Lodge and you just can't beat seeing the animals from your deck. So I'll take plenty of Pics to share when I get back 



DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies
> Well, we've finally heard from our son.   Unfortunately he will not be home in time to make our trip.  He should be flying into Cleveland about the same time we're flying home from Orlando.
> So JT, horselover and tea pot we'll certainly try to make the meet on the 4th. Anyone else coming? We have dinner ressies at Kona @6:30 and will hurry right over when we're finished.
> Di



So glad you heard from your son what a Happy Home Coming you will have  all the best.    See you at the Groupie Meet

*claire*  Congrats on booking your First Trip Home 


 Happy Dance Count Down   11 Days


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies
> Well, we've finally heard from our son.   Unfortunately he will not be home in time to make our trip.  He should be flying into Cleveland about the same time we're flying home from Orlando.
> So JT, horselover and tea pot we'll certainly try to make the meet on the 4th. Anyone else coming? We have dinner ressies at Kona @6:30 and will hurry right over when we're finished.
> Di



Well I'm sorry your son won't be able to make on the Disney trip, but I'm so glad to hear he's coming home!  I thought the groupie meet was 5/5 @ 8:15?  Do I have the wrong date?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thanks to everyone on the good wishes and words on the mole thing.  The one thing that has had me worried is that I will have to have some more removed if it comes back as melanoma.  I feel better after hearing from you guys though.  

Happy belated birthdays Disneynutzy and Teapot!!!!

Congrats to our other groupies who have made or gotten their reservations!


----------



## blossomz

Happy Sunday all!  The Magic Meets payment window is now open!  Anyone planning on joining me there?  It is really fun!


----------



## DiznyDi

horselover said:


> Well I'm sorry your son won't be able to make on the Disney trip, but I'm so glad to hear he's coming home!  I thought the groupie meet was 5/5 @ 8:15?  Do I have the wrong date?



*JT Where are you?*
Please confirm our Groupie meet. 4th or 5th?


----------



## blossomz

Wish I could be at the groupie meet...    Please send us a report!


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> *JT Where are you?*
> Please confirm our Groupie meet. 4th or 5th?




Ok I went back & checked the PM JT sent me.  It said 5/5 at 8:15.  We'll be there around 8:30 I think.  We have 7:15 ressies at Ohana.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Happy Saturday Groupies!
> 
> DLI - I hope you get good results.  Let us know.
> 
> Two groupies have birthdays today! DisneyNutzy and tea pot hope you have a great day!





Inkmahm said:


> Happy birthdays!
> 
> Today is a good day- I got my Kidani reservations for next March.





blossomz said:


> Happy Birthday to our groupie pals!
> 
> Inkmahm..I've had a couple moles removed.  2 of mine were the least problematic type of cancer..all that needed to be done was their removal.  I now go back every year to make sure there aren't more.  It was scary till the results came back..but all is well and it wasn't a horrible thing.  Hope your results are good!!  Let us know!





DiznyDi said:


> *DisneyNutzy* and *tea pot*
> *Enjoy your special day!*
> 
> *DLI* Moose Dust that all will turn out fine! I've also had a 'growth' not necessarily a mole removed from my thigh. Had the surgeon rather concerned and turned out to be absolutely nothing! I also know the waiting takes its tole. Stay strong and come here for support.
> Di





horselover said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAYS DISNEYNUTZY & TEAPOT!!!





tea pot said:


> *Happy Birthday Disney Nutzy*




Hey Groupies,

Thanks for all the birthday wishes and a belated happy birthday to you Teapot. Hope your day was as good as mine. Spent the day at the new home of the NY Mets and watched Santana pitch a gem! Mets won a pitchers duel 1-0 and the new "SHEA" (I refuse to call it Citi Field) is fantastic! Went to the new Yankee Stadium on Friday. It was nice but I wasn't as blown away by it as I was by the Mets new home.

For all the groupies heading "home" have a great trip!


----------



## DiznyDi

horselover said:


> Ok I went back & checked the PM JT sent me.  It said 5/5 at 8:15.  We'll be there around 8:30 I think.  We have 7:15 ressies at Ohana.



Many thanks for the clarification. I'd have been there on the 4th and wondered where everyone was!  We'll be at the Grand Floridian for dinner on the 5th and will come as soon as we're done. Probably much on your time frame.

*claire* I can feel your excitement!  Oh the anticipation!


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi says that I am also looking forward to the groupie meet on 5/5.  (If I know what is good for me!)


----------



## Anna114

Being slow witted, no not really, but not getting it all, I will accept all help  It JUST occurred to me that I may be in a bit of a pickle. I'm currently waiting on my FROR submitted 4/1. There are 9 banked points from 2008 and am receiving all 75 in October. I won't close before 5/14 all things being good  I think that I can't bank my 2009 points, it will be too late. Am I correct? If I am, how can I work this to my benefit? My DH and I will be going to the Poly for 5 days in May of 10. Is there any way to put my points to my stay in May? Any help would be awesome.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Anna114 said:


> Being slow witted, no not really, but not getting it all, I will accept all help  It JUST occurred to me that I may be in a bit of a pickle. I'm currently waiting on my FROR submitted 4/1. There are 9 banked points from 2008 and am receiving all 75 in October. I won't close before 5/14 all things being good  I think that I can't bank my 2009 points, it will be too late. Am I correct? If I am, how can I work this to my benefit? My DH and I will be going to the Poly for 5 days in May of 10. Is there any way to put my points to my stay in May? Any help would be awesome.



Actually it sounds like your ok with your contract.

Your 2009 points are valid for use from Oct 1, 2009-Sept 30, 2010 and don't need to be banked until 5/31/2010 if you aren't going to use them in the time period.  The 2008 points that were already banked will be valid for the same dates now, but if you don't use them by 9/30/10 they will be lost.  The banking deadline for an Oct UY is May 31 but it sounds like the current owner of the contract that you are buying from went ahead and banked the 2008 points earlier than the final deadline.

You don't need to use the points for your May stay but under a scenario that you actually wanted to you would need to borrow some of your 2009 points to use since your 2008 points are banked.  Once borrowed points need to be used by the end of that UY or they are forfeited and in this case it would be 9/30/09.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Tea Pot & DisneyNutzy....April 18



Happy belated birthday to you Teapot and DisneyNutzy !!!







Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Hey groupies I had to get a suspicious mole removed from my arm on Wednesday. The doc said that it could take till next friday to find out the test results. I was just wondering if anyone has had this done and can tell me some positive things. I'm staying away from WebMD and sites like that. I only want positive! I have learned from the experience of others!



DLI....I think the majority of moles removed are benign.  More and more doctors are checking and removing in order to be proactive.  I am hopeful that yours will be just a routine check.  Waiting is the hardest part.  

Hang in there  

Maria


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> *JT Where are you?*
> Please confirm our Groupie meet. 4th or 5th?



Sorry, I have been away for a couple days.

The meet is on the 5th at 8:15pm at the Carolwood Pacific Room(formerly the Iron Spike Room)

We look forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## eliza61

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thanks to everyone on the good wishes and words on the mole thing.  The one thing that has had me worried is that I will have to have some more removed if it comes back as melanoma.  I feel better after hearing from you guys though.
> !



Hang in there DIL!!  



jimmytammy said:


> Sorry, I have been away for a couple days.
> 
> The meet is on the 5th at 8:15pm at the Carolwood Pacific Room(formerly the Iron Spike Room)
> 
> We look forward to seeing everyone there!



Take loads of pictures JT.  I'll be lifting a glass at 8:15 to toast the groupies.


Dreary, raining in the PA area today.  So todays trivia is a nice bit of sunshine.


Blizzard Beach, Disney's 3rd wate park opened 4/10 1990.  Blizzards Beach's speed slide, Summit Plummet is twice as high as Humunga Kowabunga at Typhoon Lagoon.
I'll have to take Disney's word on it because no way in heck am I ever getting on the thing.  

Any one with water park pictures?


----------



## Corinne

Hi Groupies! I am enjoying a (now) rare Monday morning off and boy, does it make me happy to read this thread! Eliza, I do not have any water park photos but that slide at BB freaks me out whenever I see it!

I have not made it through all of the pages of this thread yet (will I ever?? ) but I was wondering if your son decided where he will be attending next year? Our older son is graduating from college in May and our younger is graduating from hs in June.  He will be attending a postgraduate year before going on to college so we basically get to go through the school visits applications 2 years in a row....


----------



## Anna114

Kathy,
     You're a peach! Thanks for all of the great info. That clears things up greatly!


----------



## horselover

MiaSRN62 said:


> Happy belated birthday to you Teapot and DisneyNutzy !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maria



Wow!  What a fabulous cake!  Did that come from a local bakery?



jimmytammy said:


> Sorry, I have been away for a couple days.
> 
> The meet is on the 5th at 8:15pm at the Carolwood Pacific Room(formerly the Iron Spike Room)
> 
> We look forward to seeing everyone there!



Is that the room on the opposite side of the VWL lobby fireplace?


----------



## eliza61

Corinne said:


> I have not made it through all of the pages of this thread yet (will I ever?? ) but I was wondering if your son decided where he will be attending next year? Our older son is graduating from college in May and our younger is graduating from hs in June.  He will be attending a postgraduate year before going on to college so we basically get to go through the school visits applications 2 years in a row....




Hey Corinne,
Thanks for remembering.   Yep, Rizzo the rat will be officially the State of West Virginia problem come September.   He's going to Marshall University in Huntington WV (remember the movie "We are Marshall"?)  My apologies now to the residents of boardering Ohio & Kentucky...
Rizzo has Aspergers Syndrome so it will be interesting how he will do away from home.  Marshall has a great special ed program that will help him and it's a small city which will help.  
He's excited to be leaving home on his home of course but come August you and the rest of the groupies will probably have to shoot me with a tranquilizer dart gun....


----------



## Corinne

eliza61 said:


> Hey Corinne,
> He's excited to be leaving home on his home of course but come August you and the rest of the groupies will probably have to shoot me with a tranquilizer dart gun....



Oh honey, I can guarantee it!  It is really hard to send them away!  I will be a basket case without my son......I keep telling my husband we will need a puppy or another baby!!  hahahhahaaaaaaaaaaaaaa J/K about the baby!


----------



## tea pot

MiaSRN62 said:


> Happy belated birthday to you Teapot and DisneyNutzy !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maria



*WOW Maria 
Did you make that cake just for Me and Disney Nutzy ?  * *Looks too good to eat... Thanks a bunch *


----------



## MiaSRN62

I cannot take credit for the cake !  I should have clarified (sorry).  Found that pic when doing a google search of disney cakes.  I just really liked it.   Looked like something out of Alice in Wonderland or something.......


eliza....I am so here for you and WITH you.....sending kids away to college is so hard.   My dd who is at FL Tech was not liking it too much.  She said it was too quiet and boring on campus.   I tried to talk her into coming back to PA for school.  Instead, she just got accepted to FSU for the fall (she's officially now a Nole girl !)........so my planning didn't work.   I went to Penn State and was trying to convince her how much she'd like it.  She wasn't having any of it......but any time you want to talk to or need to vent....we're here for you eliza 

As for water park pics.....I really have to look around for them.  I do have several, just not on the computer because we usually take them with a waterproof camera.  So when I find them, I'll have to scan them in to my computer.   Hopefully someone else has some handy.  If not, I'll work on digging some up.  

As for the Groupie meet....I'm with eliza on that one.   I'll be raising my glass as well....mine will be held up high from Vero Beach (we should be checking in around 5 pm).  Most likely the Green Cabin Room.....so know I"m with u all in spirit !   Please post pics everyone !  Another 3 days and I could have made it as I check into VWL on May 8.  Have fun you guys !!!


Maria


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> Wow!  What a fabulous cake!  Did that come from a local bakery?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the room on the opposite side of the VWL lobby fireplace?



It sure is, where the big comfy leather chairs are


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Dizny Dad said:


> DiznyDi says that I am also looking forward to the groupie meet on 5/5.  (If I know what is good for me!)






MiaSRN62 said:


> DLI....I think the majority of moles removed are benign.  More and more doctors are checking and removing in order to be proactive.  I am hopeful that yours will be just a routine check.  Waiting is the hardest part.
> 
> Hang in there
> 
> Maria



Thanks Maria!  I had a friend that went through skin cancer so I guess I am just kind of jumpy about it.  I think her problem though was that she left it go too long.  She is okay now though.

Thinking of staying at AKL instead of OKW in Sept.  Love OKW but have never been at AKL so would like to try it.


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> DiznyDi says that I am also looking forward to the groupie meet on 5/5.  (If I know what is good for me!)




Don't worry DiznyDad we promise to be on our best behavior!     I'm actually a pretty shy, reserved person.  I'm not always so good in a crowd (not that we'll be a crowd) of people I don't know.  But I'm willing to overcome that for my groupie friends!  Really looking forward to meeting you guys.


----------



## blossomz

Eliza--
Mine went to school in Fort Washington, PA..he comes home for half the week , but thinks this is also a dorm!  YIKES!!

OK..all of us groupies still at home in front of our computers..what do you say we meet here online as the groupie takes place?


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Mine went to school in Fort Washington, PA..he comes home for half the week , but thinks this is also a dorm! YIKES!!



OMG Blossomz.....I live 15 min from Ft Washington !   Was it Temple ?  Gwynedd ?  

Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

> what do you say we meet here online as the groupie takes place?



That's cool blossomz....as long as the Wifi is up-to-speed at VB, I'm good to go on that !


Maria


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> Eliza--
> Mine went to school in Fort Washington, PA..he comes home for half the week , but thinks this is also a dorm!  YIKES!!
> 
> OK..all of us groupies still at home in front of our computers..what do you say we meet here online as the groupie takes place?



Good idea!!!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

I won't be there in May but I have some recent pictures from our March trip handy of the Carolwood Pacific Room.































It sounds like so much fun! We'll be there in spirit.

Eliza glad to hear your son has made a decision.  I had been wondering so glad Corinne asked about it.  I remember the stress.  I had one enter college in fall of 2007 and one in fall of 2008.  The search and application process was so time consuming.  It is one thing we've commented several times this year that we are happy to be free from.  The twins are only 8th grade so we get a little break before we do it all with them. You will need some groupie hugs to get through sending your first one off.  

I looked for water park pics but don't really have any that I can find to share. Love the trivia though! Keep it coming.

And Corinne I can sympathize although we aren't to college graduation yet.


----------



## blossomz

MiaSRN62 said:


> OMG Blossomz.....I live 15 min from Ft Washington !   Was it Temple ?  Gwynedd ?
> 
> Maria



No..he goes to DeVry University!


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> Don't worry DiznyDad we promise to be on our best behavior!     I'm actually a pretty shy, reserved person.  I'm not always so good in a crowd (not that we'll be a crowd) of people I don't know.  But I'm willing to overcome that for my groupie friends!  Really looking forward to meeting you guys.



Looking forward to it . . . no, really!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

MiaSRN62 said:


> Happy belated birthday to you Teapot and DisneyNutzy !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maria



Hi Maria,

Thanks for the Birthday wishes and great looking cake.


----------



## lisah0711

blossomz said:


> OK..all of us groupies still at home in front of our computers..what do you say we meet here online as the groupie takes place?



Good idea!  I am missing the lodge and my trip is still nine months away!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> No..he goes to DeVry University!



Ahhh, yes !  That one too.....I drive through Ft Washington on the way back and forth from work.  

Maria


----------



## Maroon

You fit in great. Love the hankering!


----------



## Anna114

SO here's a question for the experienced groupies. Although our points are at the VWL we've never seen actual rooms. We are staying at POR in August. Would we be able to go  to the VWL and go on a tour? I would imagine I would have to tell them that we are interested in buying. My problem is that that is a little deceitful lol.


----------



## eliza61

blossomz said:


> Eliza--
> Mine went to school in Fort Washington, PA..he comes home for half the week , but thinks this is also a dorm!  YIKES!!
> 
> OK..all of us groupies still at home in front of our computers..what do you say we meet here online as the groupie takes place?



LOL

I'm in for a on line groupie meet.


----------



## eliza61

Anna114 said:


> SO here's a question for the experienced groupies. Although our points are at the VWL we've never seen actual rooms. We are staying at POR in August. Would we be able to go  to the VWL and go on a tour? I would imagine I would have to tell them that we are interested in buying. My problem is that that is a little deceitful lol.




Hey Anna,
You might want to just ask for a tour. I'm thinking if you tell them you're interesting in buying they may send you over to the BLT showcase room or try and get you to do the entire presentation.
They may let you get a peek at one of the rooms at the lodge itself.

Eliza


----------



## tea pot

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thinking of staying at AKL instead of OKW in Sept.  Love OKW but have never been at AKL so would like to try it.



DLI.... TRY IT TRY IT That's one of the things We love about DVC, It's the best of both worlds.  You can try new resorts and still return to your favorites. Go for it...



horselover said:


> Don't worry DiznyDad we promise to be on our best behavior!     I'm actually a pretty shy, reserved person.  I'm not always so good in a crowd (not that we'll be a crowd) of people I don't know.  But I'm willing to overcome that for my groupie friends!  Really looking forward to meeting you guys.



ME TOO....



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> I won't be there in May but I have some recent pictures from our March trip handy of the Carolwood Pacific Room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like so much fun! We'll be there in spirit.



This is one of my favorite spots. You can usually find me here early morning or late at night, just chilling with my cup of tea. 
Thanks again Dory for taking us HOME  



Anna114 said:


> SO here's a question for the experienced groupies. Although our points are at the VWL we've never seen actual rooms. We are staying at POR in August. Would we be able to go  to the VWL and go on a tour? I would imagine I would have to tell them that we are interested in buying. My problem is that that is a little deceitful lol.



You don't have to be deceitful.. when we first bought into DVC we wanted to stay at the BCV and went over told them that we were members and would just like to see the rooms... their response was no problem and they took us down the hall and let us look around in any empty room that housekeeping had just finished cleaning ( before the next family had checked in) I'm sure you can do this at any DVC resort.

Hey Hope Muushka is having a great time on the High Seas.

To all you groupies on the college hunt my thoughts are with you 
not to mention the ones with the kids who just got their driviers licenses.  All I can tell you is.. That this too shall pass...  but the Worry never does.
Our youngest DD is finishing Grad school May 18 ....Woo Hoo 

Take Care Groupies


----------



## Dizny Dad

Anna114 said:


> SO here's a question for the experienced groupies. Although our points are at the VWL we've never seen actual rooms. We are staying at POR in August. Would we be able to go  to the VWL and go on a tour? I would imagine I would have to tell them that we are interested in buying. My problem is that that is a little deceitful lol.



There is a DVC desk in the lobby of the wilderness Lodge.  No one is present in the main attrium (lobby) in the DVC section.  checking for DVC is in the main Wilderness Lodge lobby.

Our experience before we purchased an add on at VWL included requesting a tour from the DVC desk, but all they could do was to show us pictures of rooms and offer to take us over to the DVC building at SSR.  We were staying at SSR at the time so we declined. (should have taken them up on it instead of using the busses!)  They certainly told us to look around in the public areas of the DVC building, but would not show us any of the rooms.

After staying at the VWL in the smallest studio (I swear; DW insists it must be a room especially built for little people!) in the building, we fell in love with the place.  Addonitus flaired up and the rest is Home Resort history.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

tea pot said:


> DLI.... TRY IT TRY IT That's one of the things We love about DVC, It's the best of both worlds.  You can try new resorts and still return to your favorites. Go for it...



We did!!!!  I'm sooo excited!!!!!!  We will have a Savannah view studio in Jamba house.  I have never even been to AKL at all so I can't wait to see it.  Now I will have to check out some AKL threads!  We may have to eat at Boma now!  I love to stay in different resorts even though VWL is my home.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> We did!!!!  I'm sooo excited!!!!!!  We will have a Savannah view studio in Jamba house.  I have never even been to AKL at all so I can't wait to see it.  Now I will have to check out some AKL threads!  We may have to eat at Boma now!  I love to stay in different resorts even though VWL is my home.


 You will LOVE AKL! We stayed in the hotel in January simply because we were able to score a nice deal. Never had any interest in staying there before that. We were so wrong and fell in love with the place.


----------



## horselover

Disney loving Iowan said:


> We did!!!!  I'm sooo excited!!!!!!  We will have a Savannah view studio in Jamba house.  I have never even been to AKL at all so I can't wait to see it.  Now I will have to check out some AKL threads!  We may have to eat at Boma now!  I love to stay in different resorts even though VWL is my home.



Yay for you!      A stay at my other home, which I have yet to stay at!        I'm sure you will love it.   Absolutely try Boma!  It's one of our fav. restaurants.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thanks!  I just realized I wrote Jamba instead of Jambo.  I better get that right before I go!


----------



## blossomz

Don't forget to try the Wanyama safari over there!  You must be staying at AKL to do it..it is a bit pricey but soooo worth it!  You get about 2 hours out on the savannas at the lodge then come in with your safari mates for a wonderful multicourse dinner with wine pairings at Jiko!  It is one of my all time favorite things ever experienced at Disney!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Trivia Question

True or false, "Mickey Mouse" is married to "Minnie Mouse."  Note the quotes.


----------



## claire_ont

wildernessDad said:


> Trivia Question
> 
> True or false, "Mickey Mouse" is married to "Minnie Mouse."  Note the quotes.



Lets see - they do have the same last name... I have a 50/50 chance of guessing correctly - but I don't think they are married - just dating.  She does have her own house - So - false.

Claire


----------



## DiznyDi

claire_ont said:


> Lets see - they do have the same last name... I have a 50/50 chance of guessing correctly - but I don't think they are married - just dating.  She does have her own house - So - false.
> 
> Claire



I agree with Claire. Though my daughter reminds me that they (Mickey and Minnie) are together as bride and groom on cake toppers, pins, stuffed plush.  Wouldn't that indicate that they were married?


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi is having a double number birthday on Thursday; just missed celebrating it at "The Lodge".

Please wish her a wonderful Birthday.  She is really fun, a wonderful mom, and the joy of my life.  

No, I didn't get her any more points; but the discussion (as usual) is beginning to roll.


----------



## blossomz

Hey!!!  Happy Birthday DIZNYDI!!!!!


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> DiznyDi is having a double number birthday on Thursday; just missed celebrating it at "The Lodge".
> 
> Please wish her a wonderful Birthday.  She is really fun, a wonderful mom, and the joy of my life.
> 
> No, I didn't get her any more points; but the discussion (as usual) is beginning to roll.




Ahhh!  That is so sweet.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Happy Birthday DiznyDi!

Bobbi


----------



## Granny

_*Happy Birthday DiznyDi !!!*_


----------



## eliza61

Dizny Dad said:


> DiznyDi is having a double number birthday on Thursday; just missed celebrating it at "The Lodge".
> 
> Please wish her a wonderful Birthday.  She is really fun, a wonderful mom, and the joy of my life.
> 
> No, I didn't get her any more points; but the discussion (as usual) is beginning to roll.



DiznyDad,
You forgot to add a really great friend and groupie. 

HAPPY DISNEY BIRTHDAY DI!!!


----------



## eliza61

Disney loving Iowan said:


> We did!!!!  I'm sooo excited!!!!!!  We will have a Savannah view studio in Jamba house.  I have never even been to AKL at all so I can't wait to see it.  Now I will have to check out some AKL threads!  We may have to eat at Boma now!  I love to stay in different resorts even though VWL is my home.



Hey DIL, 
great minds must thing alike.  We are doing a split stay this August.  the 5th-10th we are in a Jambo house savannah 1 bedroom, 2nd half 10-15th we are back at the lodge.  I'm finally going to break down and make adr's (generally we don't)   We are more of the spontenous type so I'm a bit worried that we'll feel regimented.  We Disney offering so many deals I figured I better get with the program.


----------



## Inkmahm

Disney loving Iowan said:


> We did!!!!  I'm sooo excited!!!!!!  We will have a Savannah view studio in Jamba house.  I have never even been to AKL at all so I can't wait to see it.  Now I will have to check out some AKL threads!  We may have to eat at Boma now!  I love to stay in different resorts even though VWL is my home.



Chances are you will love AKV if you love VWL.  They are very very similar while being different at the same time.  You'll see what I mean.

As for Boma, I'd pick Jiko to try first.  Jiko is my favorite WDW restaurant.  Watch the wall change colors as the "sun" changes during the day.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Disney loving Iowan said:


> We did!!!! I'm sooo excited!!!!!! We will have a Savannah view studio in Jamba house. I have never even been to AKL at all so I can't wait to see it. Now I will have to check out some AKL threads! We may have to eat at Boma now! I love to stay in different resorts even though VWL is my home.


 You are staying in the same type of accomodations I want to try!! Give us a TR with pics! Is your studio "dedicated"?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happy birthday DiznyDi!!!!!

Okay so another change in plans thanks to DH always changing things.  But it is a great change!  We will now be staying in a 1BR in Kadani!!!!
I think the 1BR we had at BWV spoiled him!  My aunt who is going with us is down there right now.  She called mr from the SciFi last night and was very excited about where we will be staying.  
Blossomz - I'll look into the safari.
Thanks everone for the advice!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

DIZNYDI


----------



## horselover

Heads up for my friends coming to the groupie meet on 5/5.  

I just ordered the surprise anniversary cake for DH.  I had to order a 10" cake to get the custom cake I wanted.  A 10" cake serves 16!  Even if we eat it every day for breakfast there's no way we'll be able to finish it.  So, unless I forget (it's a possibility!) I will be bringing the rest to our groupie meet to share.  It's a chocolate cake with amaretto mousse filling, white buttercream, topped with some fresh strawberries.  Save room for dessert!   I guess that means I'll have to resist the caramel bread pudding at Ohana.         Not sure that's going to happen.  I may have to have 2 desserts that night!


----------



## claire_ont

Happy Birthday DiznyDI!!!

DLI, I love AKV, so am probably a bit biased - but I think you will like it.  I love having my morning coffee and watching the giraffes walk by.

Claire


----------



## DiznyDi

Gee Groupies, I feel so blessed to have so many cyber friends here on the Dis.   Many thanks for your birthday wishes.

Groupies really are the best!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory




----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Birthday DiznyDi !!!







Maria


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> Heads up for my friends coming to the groupie meet on 5/5.
> 
> I just ordered the surprise anniversary cake for DH.  I had to order a 10" cake to get the custom cake I wanted.  A 10" cake serves 16!  Even if we eat it every day for breakfast there's no way we'll be able to finish it.  So, unless I forget (it's a possibility!) I will be bringing the rest to our groupie meet to share.  It's a chocolate cake with amaretto mousse filling, white buttercream, topped with some fresh strawberries.  Save room for dessert!   I guess that means I'll have to resist the caramel bread pudding at Ohana.         Not sure that's going to happen.  I may have to have 2 desserts that night!



MMMMMMM!! I will make sure to get plates, napkins and forks!  

This is gonna be a blast!  Looking forward to meeeting everybody


----------



## wildernessDad

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Happy birthday DiznyDi!!!!!
> 
> Okay so another change in plans thanks to DH always changing things.  But it is a great change!  We will now be staying in a 1BR in Kadani!!!!
> I think the 1BR we had at BWV spoiled him!  My aunt who is going with us is down there right now.  She called mr from the SciFi last night and was very excited about where we will be staying.
> Blossomz - I'll look into the safari.
> Thanks everone for the advice!



I hope you enjoy your stay in Kidani.


----------



## MiaSRN62

DiznyDi !  Noticed we'll be at VWL at the same time !  I get there on 8th.  If you want to meet up for a quick "hello", just drop me a PM !  

Maria


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DIZNYDI!!!


----------



## tea pot

Dizny Dad said:


> DiznyDi is having a double number birthday on Thursday; just missed celebrating it at "The Lodge".
> 
> Please wish her a wonderful Birthday.  She is really fun, a wonderful mom, and the joy of my life.
> 
> No, I didn't get her any more points; but the discussion (as usual) is beginning to roll.



Dinzy Dad ... so Sweet.....






*Happy Bithday Dizny Di*




horselover said:


> Heads up for my friends coming to the groupie meet on 5/5.
> 
> I just ordered the surprise anniversary cake for DH.  I had to order a 10" cake to get the custom cake I wanted.  A 10" cake serves 16!  Even if we eat it every day for breakfast there's no way we'll be able to finish it.  So, unless I forget (it's a possibility!) I will be bringing the rest to our groupie meet to share.  It's a chocolate cake with amaretto mousse filling, white buttercream, topped with some fresh strawberries.  Save room for dessert!   I guess that means I'll have to resist the caramel bread pudding at Ohana.         Not sure that's going to happen.  I may have to have 2 desserts that night!




*Happy Anniversary Horselover.. How nice of you to share it with us... *


----------



## DiznyDi

wildernessDad said:


> Trivia Question
> 
> True or false, "Mickey Mouse" is married to "Minnie Mouse."  Note the quotes.



Did we ever get the answer to this? 

*Dory* Thank you for your card! You certainly have a creative talent. Wouldn't you love to cut into that cake?

...But then several of us Groupies get the pleasure of sharing *horselovers* surprise Anniversary cake!  It sounds delicious! Wish you could all join us.

*JT*  for securing the necessary supplies!

*Maria and Tea Pot*,You always find the cutest graphics!

*JT, horselover and tea pot* Are we getting excited?  *6* Days and counting...


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

JimmyTammy Apr 29 - May 8 VWL
Deb (50 Years Too!) April 30 - May 4 VWL
Tea Pot May 1-9 BCV
DiznyDi May 1-9 VWL

Woohoo it's almost vacation time! 

Take lots of pictures. Enjoy every minute.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> Heads up for my friends coming to the groupie meet on 5/5.
> 
> I just ordered the surprise anniversary cake for DH.  I had to order a 10" cake to get the custom cake I wanted.  A 10" cake serves 16!  Even if we eat it every day for breakfast there's no way we'll be able to finish it.  So, unless I forget (it's a possibility!) I will be bringing the rest to our groupie meet to share.  It's a chocolate cake with amaretto mousse filling, white buttercream, topped with some fresh strawberries.  Save room for dessert!   I guess that means I'll have to resist the caramel bread pudding at Ohana.         Not sure that's going to happen.  I may have to have 2 desserts that night!



Oh I am drooling!



claire_ont said:


> Happy Birthday DiznyDI!!!
> 
> DLI, I love AKV, so am probably a bit biased - but I think you will like it.  I love having my morning coffee and watching the giraffes walk by.
> 
> Claire


I can't wait to see stuff like that.  We are so excited!



wildernessDad said:


> I hope you enjoy your stay in Kidani.



You will have to let me know how you like it there!


TP, Maria and Dory - great graphics on the birthday cards!!!!


----------



## eliza61

Since we are chatting about the other lodge, I have a goofy question (do I ever have any other kind?).

I'm checking out the menus of the new restuarant that is located in the Kidani building, Sanna on allears.net  and they have some thing called "sustainable" fish.

Any one know what the heck is "sustainable" fish?  Reminds me of those little 
pellets George Jetson used to eat on the cartoon "the jetsons"


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Any one know what the heck is "sustainable" fish? Reminds me of those little
> pellets George Jetson used to eat on the cartoon "the jetsons"



  eliza !   I was wondering the same thing !  It almost doesn't sound very appetizing !???

Maria


----------



## wildernessDad

We'll be at Jambo House in 16 days!  We're doing concierge.  I wanted to book a 2-br at Kidani, but DW and her BF won out.

DW and I be going with one of my daughters, my son, and friends.  She has never been to WDW and the last time her husband was at WDW, Epcot did not exist.


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

Suffering from major Pre Vacation Syndrome (PVS)! 
Pre Vacation Syndrome (PVS)= Is the condition where you have a meltdown trying to get all of your projects at work completed before you go on vacation.
T-16 days and counting till we visit BCV!
I find it very hard to focus on work these days with visions of SAB swimming in my head.
Cant wait to dine at Yachtsmans Steakhouse and going to try the Kitchen Sink at Beaches and Cream this trip too. Are we there yet!
Focus, focus.
Joe


----------



## wildernessDad

Weird, a double post.


----------



## Dodie

Has everyone seen the newest DIS blog? It's about Ranger Stan!!!!

http://www.disunplugged.com/2009/04/24/celebrate-great-cast-members-ranger-stan/#more-2294


----------



## eliza61

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> JimmyTammy Apr 29 - May 8 VWL
> Deb (50 Years Too!) April 30 - May 4 VWL
> Tea Pot May 1-9 BCV
> DiznyDi May 1-9 VWL
> 
> Woohoo it's almost vacation time!
> 
> Take lots of pictures. Enjoy every minute.



Pictures are required.



WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> Suffering from major Pre Vacation Syndrome (PVS)!
> Pre Vacation Syndrome (PVS)= Is the condition where you have a meltdown trying to get all of your projects at work completed before you go on vacation.
> T-16 days and counting till we visit BCV!
> I find it very hard to focus on work these days with visions of SAB swimming in my head.
> Cant wait to dine at Yachtsmans Steakhouse and going to try the Kitchen Sink at Beaches and Cream this trip too. Are we there yet!
> Focus, focus.
> Joe



Never fight the PVS Joe, it only makes the symptoms worse.  The only cure is to look at pictures and menus and count the days.


Dodie said:


> Has everyone seen the newest DIS blog? It's about Ranger Stan!!!!
> 
> http://www.disunplugged.com/2009/04/24/celebrate-great-cast-members-ranger-stan/#more-2294



That was great!!  thanks Dodie!

Have a fabulous weekend every one.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

DODIE!!!

Thanks for the link to the article about Ranger Stan.  How wonderful!

*Eliza* - That doesn't sound very appetizing, does it? I didn't know that term but found this definition:

Q: What is 'sustainable' seafood? 

A: In simple terms, a particular seafood is sustainable if it comes from a fishery with practices that can be maintained indefinitely without reducing the target species' ability to maintain its population and without adversely impacting on other species within the ecosystem by removing their food source, accidentally killing them, or damaging their physical environment.

Kind of odd to have that term on the menu.  Made me think hmmm it won't taste that great but will sustain me until the next meal. Like you can live off it but it doesn't taste very good.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> DODIE!!!
> 
> 
> A: In simple terms, a particular seafood is sustainable if it comes from a fishery with practices that can be maintained indefinitely without reducing the target species' ability to maintain its population and without adversely impacting on other species within the ecosystem by removing their food source, accidentally killing them, or damaging their physical environment.


 
I wonder if they charge more for "sustainable" seafood? You know, like "free roaming chickens" , etc. I don't mind eating the "catch of the day" if its cheaper!


----------



## Camping Cat

We have a trip planned for the end of May/beginning of June.  It was kind of a last minute trip and the only reservation I could get for a studio was at SS, but we're on the waitlist for WLV (which I am SO hoping comes through).  As this will be our first time (hopefully) staying at WLV, I was wondering if there might be a listing of WLV tips and tricks like I've seen for SS?  I would love to get some info on the ins and outs of staying at WVL.  Thanks.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Dodie said:


> Has everyone seen the newest DIS blog? It's about Ranger Stan!!!!
> 
> http://www.disunplugged.com/2009/04/24/celebrate-great-cast-members-ranger-stan/#more-2294




Great Article. Thanks for sharing Dodie. I would have missed that one.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MiaSRN62 said:


> DiznyDi !  Noticed we'll be at VWL at the same time !  I get there on 8th.  If you want to meet up for a quick "hello", just drop me a PM !
> 
> Maria



Hey Maria - saw that you'll miss the other meet at Kidani too!  I was bummed we'll miss the Groupie meet on the 5th but at least I should be able to get to the other.  We arrive on the 8th and it would be fun it we could bump into each other and at least say hi!  I really want to try and make a stop at VWL just to see "home".



BWV Dreamin said:


> I wonder if they charge more for "sustainable" seafood? You know, like "free roaming chickens" , etc. I don't mind eating the "catch of the day" if its cheaper!



Of course "catch of the day" may have been caught at the big fish farm tanks and ponds!


We're 14 days and counting to AKV concierge followed by VB!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Camping Cat said:


> We have a trip planned for the end of May/beginning of June.  It was kind of a last minute trip and the only reservation I could get for a studio was at SS, but we're on the waitlist for WLV (which I am SO hoping comes through).  As this will be our first time (hopefully) staying at WLV, I was wondering if there might be a listing of WLV tips and tricks like I've seen for SS?  I would love to get some info on the ins and outs of staying at WVL.  Thanks.



Have you looked at this thread?  WL resort thread.  It has lots of info about WL and VWL.

Good luck on your waitlist!!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

That's a nice piece on Ranger Stan.


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

Yes wonderful story on Stan.

I missed him in October 2008, he was on Vacation.  I had the Lodge tour with Ranger Don a Stan clone according to him.

Joe


----------



## tea pot

DiznyDi said:


> *JT, horselover and tea pot* Are we getting excited?  *6* Days and counting...



ONE WEEK FROM TODAY  
11 Days till VWL Groupie Meet 



eliza61 said:


> Any one know what the heck is "sustainable" fish?





KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Q: What is 'sustainable' seafood?
> 
> A: In simple terms, a particular seafood is sustainable if it comes from a fishery with practices that can be maintained indefinitely without reducing the target species' ability to maintain its population and without adversely impacting on other species within the ecosystem by removing their food source, accidentally killing them, or damaging their physical environment.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Of course "catch of the day" may have been caught at the big fish farm tanks and ponds!*




*THAT'S IT !!! THE FISH IS FROM EPCOT !!! *Last spring when We took the *Behind the Seeds **tour* our guide stated that Disney has a large *'Sustainable Fish Source' *here at Epcot and that many of the fish in these tanks are served in different resturants here at WDW.


----------



## Dizny Dad

It was a great article of Ranger Stan.  We hope to spend time with him the first of May!


----------



## tea pot

wildernessDad said:


> We'll be at Jambo House in 16 days!  We're doing concierge.  I wanted to book a 2-br at Kidani, but DW and her BF won out.
> 
> DW and I be going with one of my daughters, my son, and friends.  She has never been to WDW and the last time her husband was at WDW, Epcot did not exist.



Have a Great time... We just love to take friends for their First visit or those who haven't been in a long time... as My Oldest DD would yell
BRING ON THE MAGIC !!!!



WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> Suffering from major Pre Vacation Syndrome (PVS)!
> Pre Vacation Syndrome (PVS)= Is the condition where you have a meltdown trying to get all of your projects at work completed before you go on vacation.
> T-16 days and counting till we visit BCV!
> I find it very hard to focus on work these days with visions of SAB swimming in my head.
> Cant wait to dine at Yachtsmans Steakhouse and going to try the Kitchen Sink at Beaches and Cream this trip too. Are we there yet!
> Focus, focus.
> Joe



Sorry* Joe* ..Just think *Happy Thoughts * Listen to some Disney Music especially if you have some from the parks.  



Dodie said:


> Has everyone seen the newest DIS blog? It's about Ranger Stan!!!!
> 
> http://www.disunplugged.com/2009/04/24/celebrate-great-cast-members-ranger-stan/#more-2294



Thanks a bunch   I'll share this with DH. We hope to take the tour with Ranger Stan on Friday the 8th... would love to meet him before he leaves...


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

tea pot said:


> *THAT'S IT !!! THE FISH IS FROM EPCOT !!! *Last spring when We took the *Behind the Seeds **tour* our guide stated that Disney has a large *'Sustainable Fish Source' *here at Epcot and that many of the fish in these tanks are served in different resturants here at WDW.



Good job TP!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey thanks again to everyone who had the encouraging things to say to make me feel better about the mole situation.  Fortunatly everything is okay and it's not melanoma.  
Now I just need to get rid of the moles in my yard!!!!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Camping Cat said:


> We have a trip planned for the end of May/beginning of June.  It was kind of a last minute trip and the only reservation I could get for a studio was at SS, but we're on the waitlist for WLV (which I am SO hoping comes through).  As this will be our first time (hopefully) staying at WLV, I was wondering if there might be a listing of WLV tips and tricks like I've seen for SS?  I would love to get some info on the ins and outs of staying at WVL.  Thanks.


Welcome!  Hope your waitlist for VWL comes through!  KAT4DISNEY gave you a great source of info.  I can't think of a better source. Of course we are full of tips and tricks but you have to wade through a lot else to find them.   Be sure and ask if you have any questions because the people here know their lodge.  




tea pot said:


> ONE WEEK FROM TODAY
> 11 Days till VWL Groupie Meet
> 
> *THAT'S IT !!! THE FISH IS FROM EPCOT !!! *Last spring when We took the *Behind the Seeds **tour* our guide stated that Disney has a large *'Sustainable Fish Source' *here at Epcot and that many of the fish in these tanks are served in different resturants here at WDW.


Way to pay attention on the tour tea pot!  You rock! 



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey thanks again to everyone who had the encouraging things to say to make me feel better about the mole situation.  Fortunatly everything is okay and it's not melanoma.
> Now I just need to get rid of the moles in my yard!!!!



Great news! 



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Have you looked at this thread?  WL resort thread.  It has lots of info about WL and VWL.
> 
> Good luck on your waitlist!!!!


Hope you have a wonderful trip and that you & Maria get to meet up. Thanks for posting that thread for Camping Cat.


----------



## blossomz

eliza61 said:


> Since we are chatting about the other lodge, I have a goofy question (do I ever have any other kind?).
> 
> I'm checking out the menus of the new restuarant that is located in the Kidani building, Sanna on allears.net  and they have some thing called "sustainable" fish.
> 
> Any one know what the heck is "sustainable" fish?  Reminds me of those little
> pellets George Jetson used to eat on the cartoon "the jetsons"



I heard just the other day what that means!!!  It is a fish that can be sustained..in other words it is not endangered by fishing for it.  How about that!


----------



## blossomz

WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> Suffering from major Pre Vacation Syndrome (PVS)!
> Pre Vacation Syndrome (PVS)= Is the condition where you have a meltdown trying to get all of your projects at work completed before you go on vacation.
> T-16 days and counting till we visit BCV!
> I find it very hard to focus on work these days with visions of SAB swimming in my head.
> Cant wait to dine at Yachtsmans Steakhouse and going to try the Kitchen Sink at Beaches and Cream this trip too. Are we there yet!
> Focus, focus.
> Joe



I have it baaaad!  I am a special ed teacher and it is my time of the year to do reports times 20!!!!!!  I can't stand it!  All of the "regular" teachers are starting to count down to the end and I can't bear the thought because I have so much paperwork!  Meanwhile..once it is all done I can start thinking of my vacation in earnest!  I can't stand it!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Great article on Ranger Stan


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> Happy Birthday DiznyDi !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maria





KeepSwimmingDory said:


>




OK, Maria & Dory, you are so great!  

Happy (belated)Birthday DiznyDi!  Hope you had a wonderful day! 

Now 2 questions: Is there a Groupie Bday list??  Also, who is keeping the vacation list? Thanks


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Morning Corinne 
 for your birthday wishes! 

*Muushka* is the keeper of the lists and our honorary Momma Moose. She is currently on the last day of her back-to-back cruise and should be back with us in the next day or two. 

The lists can be found on page 1 of the thread.

82 in Ohio today  WDW on Friday - only 5 more sleeps!
Di


----------



## Corinne

DiznyDi said:


> 82 in Ohio today  WDW on Friday - only 5 more sleeps!
> Di




ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!  Thanks for the info, I probably should have known that! hehe

Muushka~Our next trip is August 22-28 BWV (we are waitlisted for BCV)
and my bday is June 6th!  Thanks!


----------



## Inkmahm

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey thanks again to everyone who had the encouraging things to say to make me feel better about the mole situation.  Fortunatly everything is okay and it's not melanoma.
> Now I just need to get rid of the moles in my yard!!!!



Glad to hear it!


----------



## Inkmahm

My Oct 22-27 trip just changed from BWV to BCV.   We got the call from MS saying we couldn't have our boardwalk view studio  as they would have scaffolding up over ALL of the boardwalk view rooms when we would be there in October.  They moved us to BCV instead.  I complained about paying the same number of points and losing my view so I got one weekend night of points returned to my account (had borrowed from 2010.)  

While I'll miss the boardwalk view, I'm okay with it now that one of our 5 nights will be free points.  I've never stayed at BCV (stormalong pool isn't a big draw for DH and me.)  It's close to Epcot for Food and Wine so that's all I care about.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Aww sorry to hear that Inkmahm.  I am glad they did adjust your points. Hopefully that will ease the disappointment a little for you.

Muushka - We've missed you and hope you safely return to land and get back on your computer quickly with cruise stories!


----------



## wildernessDad

Inkmahm said:


> My Oct 22-27 trip just changed from BWV to BCV.   We got the call from MS saying we couldn't have our boardwalk view studio  as they would have scaffolding up over ALL of the boardwalk view rooms when we would be there in October.  They moved us to BCV instead.  I complained about paying the same number of points and losing my view so I got one weekend night of points returned to my account (had borrowed from 2010.)
> 
> While I'll miss the boardwalk view, I'm okay with it now that one of our 5 nights will be free points.  I've never stayed at BCV (stormalong pool isn't a big draw for DH and me.)  It's close to Epcot for Food and Wine so that's all I care about.



Sorry to hear that you won't be able to stay where you wanted to stay, but a night's free stay isn't too bad.


----------



## tea pot

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey thanks again to everyone who had the encouraging things to say to make me feel better about the mole situation.  Fortunatly everything is okay and it's not melanoma.
> Now I just need to get rid of the moles in my yard!!!!



*Great News DLI  *    Nothing like prayers and pixie dust. 




Inkmahm said:


> While I'll miss the boardwalk view, I'm okay with it now that one of our 5 nights will be free points.  I've never stayed at BCV (stormalong pool isn't a big draw for DH and me.)  It's close to Epcot for Food and Wine so that's all I care about.



Hope you enjoy the BC the Villa pool is very nice and you will still be a short walk to the BW and Epcot...


----------



## blossomz

DLI..glad all is well!

Ink..you will enjoy the pool there..and don't forget to try a kitchen sink or no way Jose at Beaches and Cream.  The pool bar is nice there too..


----------



## Muushka

claire_ont said:


> Woo Hoo!  I just got off the phone with member services and have booked a three night stay in a studio - VWL for 19 -22 March 2010!
> 
> I haven't had much of a chance to read the boards this last week so need to go catch up..
> 
> Claire


Got it!!



blossomz said:


> Eliza--
> Mine went to school in Fort Washington, PA..he comes home for half the week , but thinks this is also a dorm!  YIKES!!
> 
> OK..all of us groupies still at home in front of our computers..what do you say we meet here online as the groupie takes place?



I'll be there!



Maroon said:


> You fit in great. Love the hankering!



Maroon, a new Groupie or did I miss you somewhere along the 11 Pages I Had to catch up on!!  Welcome!!



DiznyDi said:


> Gee Groupies, I feel so blessed to have so many cyber friends here on the Dis.   Many thanks for your birthday wishes.
> 
> Groupies really are the best!



Happy Birthday DD!!  See Maria's graphic below for something I wish I had posted!



MiaSRN62 said:


> Happy Birthday DiznyDi !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, huh??
> 
> 
> Maria





WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> Suffering from major Pre Vacation Syndrome (PVS)!
> Pre Vacation Syndrome (PVS)= Is the condition where you have a meltdown trying to get all of your projects at work completed before you go on vacation.
> T-16 days and counting till we visit BCV!
> I find it very hard to focus on work these days with visions of SAB swimming in my head.
> Cant wait to dine at Yachtsmans Steakhouse and going to try the Kitchen Sink at Beaches and Cream this trip too. Are we there yet!
> Focus, focus.
> Joe



I want a picture of that Kitchen Sink before and after!  Focus Joe, Focus!



Camping Cat said:


> We have a trip planned for the end of May/beginning of June.  It was kind of a last minute trip and the only reservation I could get for a studio was at SS, but we're on the waitlist for WLV (which I am SO hoping comes through).  As this will be our first time (hopefully) staying at WLV, I was wondering if there might be a listing of WLV tips and tricks like I've seen for SS?  I would love to get some info on the ins and outs of staying at WVL.  Thanks.



Hi CampingCat. .  You might not know me well enough, but I have a special place in my heart for people with CAT in their screen name!

Welcome to the Groupies!  If you have any questions after reading around, just ask away.  Oh, and *Granny *has a great list that he keeps that I'll bet he will post if we ask him real nice-like.



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey thanks again to everyone who had the encouraging things to say to make me feel better about the mole situation.  Fortunatly everything is okay and it's not melanoma.
> Now I just need to get rid of the moles in my yard!!!!



I read throughout your waiting and am glad all is well in mole-land.




Corinne said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!  Thanks for the info, I probably should have known that! hehe
> 
> Muushka~Our next trip is August 22-28 BWV (we are waitlisted for BCV)
> and my bday is June 6th!  Thanks!



Got it!



Inkmahm said:


> My Oct 22-27 trip just changed from BWV to BCV.   We got the call from MS saying we couldn't have our boardwalk view studio  as they would have scaffolding up over ALL of the boardwalk view rooms when we would be there in October.  They moved us to BCV instead.  I complained about paying the same number of points and losing my view so I got one weekend night of points returned to my account (had borrowed from 2010.)
> 
> While I'll miss the boardwalk view, I'm okay with it now that one of our 5 nights will be free points.  I've never stayed at BCV (stormalong pool isn't a big draw for DH and me.)  It's close to Epcot for Food and Wine so that's all I care about.



Good deal!  Got it!



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Aww sorry to hear that Inkmahm.  I am glad they did adjust your points. Hopefully that will ease the disappointment a little for you.
> 
> Muushka - We've missed you and hope you safely return to land and get back on your computer quickly with cruise stories!



Thank you!  Just got caught up on all of the goings on.  Man, you guys are a talkative bunch of Mooses!  I enjoyed every page!

Short trip report to follow, bottom line, BEST VACATION EVER!!!


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> 82 in Ohio today  WDW on Friday - only 5 more sleeps!
> Di



Only 6 more sleeps for me!!!   

Welcome back Muushka!!!


----------



## blossomz

Welcome Back Muushka!!  Can't wait to hear about your adventures!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey Muushka!  Welcome back!  We missed you.  Hope you had a great trip.  When you get the chance we changed our ressies to AKV Kindani.


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey Muushka!  Welcome back!  We missed you.  Hope you had a great trip.  When you get the chance we changed our ressies to AKV Kindani.



Check me, I think you just have that one date, right?


----------



## LVSWL

Hi Muushka! Can't wait to hear all about the butler What a life


----------



## Corinne

Muushka said:


> Short trip report to follow, bottom line, BEST VACATION EVER!!!



Welcome Back Muushka! Looking forward to reading your report!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Muushka, you're back!*

Have you come off  yet? Waiting to hear all about it!

*Inkmahm* sorry to hear about your move. But glad you got some points back. Makes the disappointment a little sweeter.


----------



## Muushka

LVSWL said:


> Hi Muushka! Can't wait to hear all about the butler What a life



I have to say, the cruise was way better than I ever imagined it would be.

The butler, Wilfred.  I love that man.  He called me "Ma-damme"  imagine, me, a ma-damme!

Every morning at 9, he called me on the phone to say that he was outside our door with my 2 cappuccinos.

Then he came back at around 3:30 with the teas, little cute sandwiches, and little tasty desserts.

Then he came back at around 5 with my jumbo shrimp coctail (4 of the big pink beauties).

One night we didn't want to bother in the dining room.  So we asked him if we could eat in the dining room in our suite lmao!  Sure enough, he returns at 7 with 2 turkey dinners (he wanted to bring 3), rolls, butter, folded napkins, salt and pepper.  Ahhhhhhh.  So cool.

You guys know me pretty well, but you have to know this.  My beginnings were beyond humble.  You cannot imagine how great this experience was.  For 5 days, I felt like a princess (without the Mouse!).

More to follow.....


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey Muushka

Glad you are back.  Sounds like you had a great trip.  

No hurry, but when you get a chance, can you add us to the list for Mar.13-16, 2010 at VWL, post cruise wind down.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Ma-damme !!! 


Maria


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> The butler, Wilfred.  I love that man.  He called me "Ma-damme"  imagine, me, a ma-damme!
> 
> Every morning at 9, he called me on the phone to say that he was outside our door with my 2 cappuccinos.
> 
> Then he came back at around 3:30 with the teas, little cute sandwiches, and little tasty desserts.
> 
> Then he came back at around 5 with my jumbo shrimp coctail (4 of the big pink beauties).
> 
> You guys know me pretty well, but you have to know this.  My beginnings were beyond humble.  You cannot imagine how great this experience was.  For 5 days, I felt like a princess (without the Mouse!).
> 
> More to follow.....




  I soooo grovel at your feet Madame.  You deserve it!  Let's see Princess Muushka, I like the ring to that.  Just don't get that cinnamon bun hair style like Princess Leia did.   Tell you what, mega-millions is 181 million dollars, if I hit I'll treat the whole groupie group to some very princess and princely treatment at the lodge.


Speaking of Princesses....

Todays trivia..

Until April 28th 1997, Cinderella's Royal Table was known as King Stefan's Banquet Hall.  Oddly, although the restaurant opened with the Magic Kingdom in 1971 and is located in Cinderella Castle, King Stefan belonged to another princess.
Does any one remember who King Stefan is?


----------



## Granny

Good morning Groupies!  That work thing makes it harder and harder to get here to join in the revelry! 

Muush...glad to hear that your trip exceeded your expectations.  That's wonderful news, and a little pampering never hurts anyone.  




eliza61 said:


> Speaking of Princesses....
> 
> Todays trivia..
> 
> Until April 28th 1997, Cinderella's Royal Table was known as King Stefan's Banquet Hall.  Oddly, although the restaurant opened with the Magic Kingdom in 1971 and is located in Cinderella Castle, King Stefan belonged to another princess.
> Does any one remember who King Stefan is?




He's Sleeping Beauty's poppa, right?


----------



## Granny

Camping Cat said:


> We have a trip planned for the end of May/beginning of June.  It was kind of a last minute trip and the only reservation I could get for a studio was at SS, but we're on the waitlist for WLV (which I am SO hoping comes through).  As this will be our first time (hopefully) staying at WLV, I was wondering if there might be a listing of WLV tips and tricks like I've seen for SS?  I would love to get some info on the ins and outs of staying at WVL.  Thanks.



As Muushka suggested, I have copied a page from another web site that has some nice suggestions about staying at WL:

_ 
*
Ask for the list of Hidden Mickeys at Guest Services, and get hunting!

Watch Fire Rock Geyser erupt every hour on the hour.

Sit in the rocking chairs or one of the comfy chairs in the lobby and watch the world go by.

Take a good look at the fireplace, a 2-billion-year geological record of the earth with fossilized remains of prehistoric animal and plant life. Colorful rock strata layers are re-created in the proportions they occur in the Grand Canyon. 

Spend some time exploring the resort, the paintings and artefacts on display.

Take the Wilderness Lodge Tour, to find out lots of interesting facts and see parts of the Lodge you might not normally think to explore.

You don't have to sit inside to eat your food from Roaring Forks Snack Bar, take it just outside where you'll find shaded tables to sit at.

Dine at Whispering Canyon Cafe for a fun mealtime, but don't whatever you do ask for the ketchup (don't say you weren't warned!).

Look out for the portrait artist in the lobby most evening.

If you're approaching the Lodge by ferryboat at night, see if you can make out the large bear's face on the Lodge building.

Check out the smaller totem pole, featuring some familiar faces, next to Wilderness Lodge Mercantile. You can buy a miniature version inside the shop!

Lots of unique souvenirs can be found in Wilderness Lodge Mercantile, especially the Pacific Northwest crafts and themed items on sale. 

Check out the animal tracks in the cement outside of the Wilderness Lodge.
*
_​


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks for the list Granny !  I love just watching the springs bubble out of the lobby down into the pool too.....that is just so relaxing.   Love listening to the frogs at night.........

And I'm gonna agree with Granny.   I think because of the Sleeping Beauty Castle at DL, it would be Princess Aurora's dad ? 


Maria


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Hey Muushka
> 
> Glad you are back.  Sounds like you had a great trip.
> 
> No hurry, but when you get a chance, can you add us to the list for Mar.13-16, 2010 at VWL, post cruise wind down.



Got it!  And what a plan!



eliza61 said:


> I soooo grovel at your feet Madame.  You deserve it!  Let's see Princess Muushka, I like the ring to that.  Just don't get that cinnamon bun hair style like Princess Leia did.   Tell you what, mega-millions is 181 million dollars, if I hit I'll treat the whole groupie group to some very princess and princely treatment at the lodge.
> 
> 
> Speaking of Princesses....
> 
> Todays trivia..
> 
> Until April 28th 1997, Cinderella's Royal Table was known as King Stefan's Banquet Hall.  Oddly, although the restaurant opened with the Magic Kingdom in 1971 and is located in Cinderella Castle, King Stefan belonged to another princess.
> Does any one remember who King Stefan is?



Too funny E.  And we are going to hold you to that mega-$$ promise, right Groupies!

Granny, thank you for posting the list.


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Good morning Groupies!  That work thing makes it harder and harder to get here to join in the revelry!
> 
> Muush...glad to hear that your trip exceeded your expectations.  That's wonderful news, and a little pampering never hurts anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He's Sleeping Beauty's poppa,* right?



Bingo!!  You get extra pixie dust today.  Happy Monday Groupies


----------



## wildernessDad

Welcome back, Muushka!  I promise that I was good while you were away.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Welcome back, Muushka!  I promise that I was good while you were away.



WD, would you be anything but??????


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> I soooo grovel at your feet Madame.  You deserve it!  Let's see Princess Muushka, I like the ring to that.  Just don't get that cinnamon bun hair style like Princess Leia did.   Tell you what, mega-millions is 181 million dollars, if I hit I'll treat the whole groupie group to some very princess and princely treatment at the lodge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sure hope you win!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> wildernessDad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back, Muushka!  I promise that I was good while you were away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes everyone was very well behaved, even WD!!!
> 
> Thanks for making that change for me Muushka!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> WD, would you be anything but??????



Nothing but the best!  

Besides, I'm 58 and am therefore much too old to be loosey goosey.  Wait a minute.  That didn't sound right...


----------



## wildernessDad

So, here is the answer to my trivia question.

In a manner of speaking, Mickey Mouse IS married to Minnie Mouse.

You see, Wayne Allwine, the voice of Mickey Mouse is married to Russi Taylor, the voice of Minnie Mouse - in real life!


----------



## wildernessDad

One more before I get back to work.

A group of nuns was visiting the, then, new Disney Studios in Burbank, Ca, and were upstairs visiting with Walt in his office.  They then traveled downstairs to the story department to look around.  One nun asked a story man how he got all of his ideas.  The story man was rather proud of his work, but decided to give credit to a 'higher authority.'  He pointed upward and replied, "I owe it all to the man upstairs."  To which, one nun replied, "Yes, that Mr. Disney does know everything!"


----------



## MiaSRN62

wildernessDad said:


> One more before I get back to work.
> 
> A group of nuns was visiting the, then, new Disney Studios in Burbank, Ca, and were upstairs visiting with Walt in his office.  They then traveled downstairs to the story department to look around.  One nun asked a story man how he got all of his ideas.  The story man was rather proud of his work, but decided to give credit to a 'higher authority.'  He pointed upward and replied, "I owe it all to the man upstairs."  To which, one nun replied, "Yes, that Mr. Disney does know everything!"



 That's a cute one WD !!! 


Maria


----------



## ammo

Sorry, but Granny's list made me want to see the small totem:


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*Granny* - thanks for the list! 

*Ammo* - love the picture! That made my day.  I have the little totem in my kitchen. Just makes me smile. 

*Eliza* - I never would have guessed that prince.  And good luck on that lottery! I'm packing just in case. 

*Maria* - Always enjoy your graphics. How long until you leave for VB?

*WildernessDad* - that's funny.  And I never would have guessed that about Mickey & Minnie voices.  Very interesting!


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> Nothing but the best!
> 
> Besides, I'm 58 and am therefore much too old to be loosey goosey.  Wait a minute.  That didn't sound right...



You've got it backwards WD.  The over 50 crowd is when we start swinging from the chandelier again.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

WELCOME BACK MUUSHKA! Glad to hear your trip went so well. 

Eliza you can't hit the Mega...I have the winning ticket here on my desk..lol


----------



## blossomz

Hey...I agree with Eliza!! We over 50's have the most fun of all!


----------



## MiaSRN62

ammo....NEVER apologize for posting a pic of the totem !   


Dory....I'm off to Vero in 7 days !   Check into VWL in 10 days !  


Maria


----------



## BWV Dreamin

MiaSRN62 said:


> ammo....NEVER apologize for posting a pic of the totem !
> 
> 
> Dory....I'm off to Vero in 7 days ! Check into VWL in 10 days !
> 
> 
> Maria


 Post more pics of WVL! We'll be there in a month!!!


----------



## horselover

4 more days!!!!!!         I won't be at VWL, but at least I'll get to visit it for the groupie meet!


----------



## wildernessDad

I point you all to here.

http://grieshonline.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14


----------



## BWV Dreamin

wildernessDad said:


> I point you all to here.
> 
> http://grieshonline.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14


 I love it!!!! Oh, it so true!!!! (Those were the days!)


----------



## DiznyDi

blossomz said:


> Hey...I agree with Eliza!! We over 50's have the most fun of all!



Over 50 here, too! 



horselover said:


> 4 more days!!!!!!         I won't be at VWL, but at least I'll get to visit it for the groupie meet!




*JT, horselover and tea pot* See you in a few short days!


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> I point you all to here.
> 
> http://grieshonline.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14




thanks WD,

I just had another eye doctor's appointment.  I pick up the new stronger glasses Wednesday.


----------



## cheer4bison

Hey there JimmyTammy, DiznyDi, Deb, Horselover, Teapot, Maria, DVCMike, Disneymamaof2, and Joe...

Just wanted to wish you all a safe journey to our home down south!  

Wishing you all a fabulous trip (and hoping that one of you will have room in your suitcase for me   I want to go too.)  Just kidding!  My boss would kill me.

I am looking forward to the trip reports...

Have fun!!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks Jill !  

and that was hilarious WD !    (I'm not over 50...but can still appreciate the humor there !)


Maria


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DisneyNutzy said:


> WELCOME BACK MUUSHKA! Glad to hear your trip went so well.
> 
> Eliza you can't hit the Mega...I have the winning ticket here on my desk..lol



Then you will have to take all of us!!!

Wow lots of groupies leaving this week.  Hope you all have a great time!!!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> Over 50 here, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JT, horselover and tea pot* See you in a few short days!



See yall there!!  Cant wait!!

BTW, if yall need to reach me, I will have our laptop.  PM me and I will try to stay in touch here as well.


----------



## horselover

jimmytammy said:


> See yall there!!  Cant wait!!
> 
> BTW, if yall need to reach me, I will have our laptop.  PM me and I will try to stay in touch here as well.



I'll have my laptop too & will check in.   See you one week from today!!!


----------



## Muushka

Hey Groupies.  Remember how I said we had such a wonderful time this past vacation?

How good was it?  Well, we got home Sun AM (at 3!).  I had a bad cough while we were away and decided I probably ought to have it checked.  I have pneumonia.  

I was having such a good time I didn't realize how sick I was!

Nuff of that yucky stuff.  Groupies are leaving for the world!  Tons of Groupies!!!

Happy trails to you all.  We are with you in spirit.


----------



## DaveH

Hi all. Muushka glad you had a great time. Now get yourself better. We leave Sat on the Western cruise. We are getting the great Disney wall of BS about Cozumel. This is making things more stressful. We know we are going to have a great time. I hope everyone going to the world soon have a great time. We plan a half day at the world on the 9th before flying out.


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> Hey Groupies.  Remember how I said we had such a wonderful time this past vacation?
> 
> How good was it?  Well, we got home Sun AM (at 3!).  I had a bad cough while we were away and decided I probably ought to have it checked.  I have pneumonia.
> 
> I was having such a good time I didn't realize how sick I was!
> 
> Nuff of that yucky stuff.  Groupies are leaving for the world!  Tons of Groupies!!!
> 
> Happy trails to you all.  We are with you in spirit.




Hope you feel better soon Muushka!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Hey Groupies.  Remember how I said we had such a wonderful time this past vacation?
> 
> How good was it?  Well, we got home Sun AM (at 3!).  I had a bad cough while we were away and decided I probably ought to have it checked.  I have pneumonia.
> 
> I was having such a good time I didn't realize how sick I was!
> 
> Nuff of that yucky stuff.  Groupies are leaving for the world!  Tons of Groupies!!!
> 
> Happy trails to you all.  We are with you in spirit.



Get better now!!  No Muushka owies allowed.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

To everyone leaving soon--Have a wonderful trip!






To Muushka--I "borrowed" this cute little get well card for you. (Can't take credit for making either of these graphics--well I could but that would just be wrong!)


----------



## Muushka

Thank you for the get well card (another great graphic Maria!) and get well wishes.

All you Groupies headed home, let us know when that cyber-meet (for us anyway) is.

Dave, I went to Cozumel.  Hopefully that is not where I picked up the bug!!! Is it canceled for you?
I hope you have a wonderful cruise!


----------



## DaveH

Muushka said:


> Dave, I went to Cozumel.  Hopefully that is not where I picked up the bug!!! Is it canceled for you?
> I hope you have a wonderful cruise!



Yes, we are now going to Nassau. We have a sea day Wed and Nassau Thur. I am glad they made a decision instead of the normal Disney BS wall. We can make excursion ressie on the ship not before. We will have fun no matter whet. I expect to see a higher level of caution. Things like CM's filling at beverage station and such.


----------



## wildernessDad

Get well soon, Muushka!


----------



## ammo

Muushka -- coming back to the Land of Second-Hand Smoke (that's what the MC at Adventurers' Club said when he found out I was from NC) with pneumonia?  I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka I'm glad your not feeling well didn't ruin your trip.  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Muushka

ammo said:


> Muushka -- coming back to the Land of Second-Hand Smoke (that's what the MC at Adventurers' Club said when he found out I was from NC) with pneumonia?  I hope you feel better soon!



Land of second-hand smoke!  Ha!  Is that from the Great Smokey Mountains or our crops?

Thank you all for the well wishes.

Dave, I am glad they figured out your itinerary quickly.  I hope Nassau is a good port for you and the fam.

It is funny how everything will be changed in such a short time as far as the cruise ships are concerned.  On ours, the 'wash your hands, served by staff' was almost non-existent.  And now, yup, you guys will be made aware of infection at every turn.  But like you said, you will have a great time regardless.  

If you stay at Nassau late, don't forget to get some night pictures of Magic.


----------



## blossomz

Oh Muushka No!  Get well soon!

The meet at VWL is scheduled for 8:15 or 8:30 on May 5th.  I say we meet at the same time!


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> Hey Groupies.  Remember how I said we had such a wonderful time this past vacation?
> 
> How good was it?  Well, we got home Sun AM (at 3!).  I had a bad cough while we were away and decided I probably ought to have it checked.  I have pneumonia.
> 
> I was having such a good time I didn't realize how sick I was!
> 
> Nuff of that yucky stuff.  Groupies are leaving for the world!  Tons of Groupies!!!
> 
> Happy trails to you all.  We are with you in spirit.



Take care of yourself.  My husband has been sick since Easter and we ended up in the ER Sunday night.  Friday we were told he had bronchitis. Sunday night we found out he had a collapsed lung.  I'm sitting in his hospital room right now, hopefully he goes home tomorrow after they take the chest tube out.

I won't ever ignore a bad cough again.

p.s.  I' m already over 50 and DH gets there in August!  I told him I had a 50 year warranty on him so I want a husband with a new body now that his is falling apart.  Ha.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*Inkmahm* - Best wishes for a speedy recovery for your husband.  Keep well yourself!


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> Oh Muushka No!  Get well soon!
> 
> The meet at VWL is scheduled for 8:15 or 8:30 on May 5th.  I say we meet at the same time!



I'll be there too!  I promise not to cough on anyone and I'l bring the Moose Mix!



Inkmahm said:


> Take care of yourself.  My husband has been sick since Easter and we ended up in the ER Sunday night.  Friday we were told he had bronchitis. Sunday night we found out he had a collapsed lung.  I'm sitting in his hospital room right now, hopefully he goes home tomorrow after they take the chest tube out.
> 
> I won't ever ignore a bad cough again.
> 
> p.s.  I' m already over 50 and DH gets there in August!  I told him I had a 50 year warranty on him so I want a husband with a new body now that his is falling apart.  Ha.



Oh my.  Poor guy, I hope he is better soon.

It's funny.  I saw a pulmonologist the day before I left for the cruise.  So when I returned with my bad cough, I tried to get in so he could see my lungs in action.  His nurse practitioner called to say they had no appointments and it was probably nothing without a fever.  Boy was she surprised when she called me today to see how I was and I had gotten in to my regular doc's office with the pneumonia diagnosis.


----------



## LVSWL

Hi Muushka! Just wanted to say how sorry I am that you are sick. Feel better soon!


----------



## Anna114

I should be earring from Mecca east regarding our DVC woo hoo! It got me to thinking.... Do they play the backround music at the villas as they do at the lodge? I love sitting on the balcony and just listening and watching.


----------



## tea pot

Hi Groupies.  
Muushka so glad your back... and had such a great time.... We Missed You 



Muushka said:


> Hey Groupies.  Remember how I said we had such a wonderful time this past vacation?
> 
> How good was it?  Well, we got home Sun AM (at 3!).  I had a bad cough while we were away and decided I probably ought to have it checked.  I have pneumonia.
> 
> I was having such a good time I didn't realize how sick I was!
> 
> Nuff of that yucky stuff.  Groupies are leaving for the world!  Tons of Groupies!!!
> 
> Happy trails to you all.  We are with you in spirit.



Oh Muushka !!!!
The old Walking Pneumonia....You Take care of You...and Get Better Soon... 




Inkmahm said:


> Take care of yourself.  My husband has been sick since Easter and we ended up in the ER Sunday night.  Friday we were told he had bronchitis. Sunday night we found out he had a collapsed lung.  I'm sitting in his hospital room right now, hopefully he goes home tomorrow after they take the chest tube out.
> 
> I won't ever ignore a bad cough again.
> 
> p.s.  I' m already over 50 and DH gets there in August!  I told him I had a 50 year warranty on him so I want a husband with a new body now that his is falling apart.  Ha.



Inkmahm so sorry DH is so sick... prayers and pixie dust coming you way 

Thanks Groupies for all the well wishes ... two more days...


----------



## DiznyDi

*Muushka and Mr. Inkmahm* A great big  and 
*Get Well Soon*
to our  Groupies. Get lots of rest. Even when you think you're not tired, get lots of rest. 
Been there... done that. Take good care of yourselves!
Di


----------



## DiznyDi

Lots of Groupies headed to the World in these next few days. Safe travels to everyone and I hope to meet as many as possible at the meet.  

*Maria, * I hope we can make our connection.

 *Loribell!* Let me be the first to wish you a premature birthday greeting.  Enjoy your special day!


----------



## DiznyDi

OK, so it's 4:30 in the AM  Once again, sleep is eluding me: this always happens several days prior to departure. 
My countdown ticker shows 20 hours to go.  So much to do and so little time.  
And here I sit surfing the Dis trying to get any last minute pointers that I may not have thought about or considered only to find that there are not too many Groupies up at this hour.  
So when the sun comes up and you're sitting  I want you all to have _A Disney Day_ - and *WildernessDad* I mean this is the most sincere way!  Let a Disney melody enter your thoughts and put a smile on your face as you go through your day. 
Di


----------



## horselover

Inkmahm said:


> Take care of yourself.  My husband has been sick since Easter and we ended up in the ER Sunday night.  Friday we were told he had bronchitis. Sunday night we found out he had a collapsed lung.  I'm sitting in his hospital room right now, hopefully he goes home tomorrow after they take the chest tube out.
> 
> I won't ever ignore a bad cough again.
> 
> p.s.  I' m already over 50 and DH gets there in August!  I told him I had a 50 year warranty on him so I want a husband with a new body now that his is falling apart.  Ha.




Ohhhh your poor DH.       Hope he's feeling better soon!  




DiznyDi said:


> OK, so it's 4:30 in the AM  Once again, sleep is eluding me: this always happens several days prior to departure.
> My countdown ticker shows 20 hours to go.  So much to do and so little time.
> And here I sit surfing the Dis trying to get any last minute pointers that I may not have thought about or considered only to find that there are not too many Groupies up at this hour.
> So when the sun comes up and you're sitting  I want you all to have _A Disney Day_ - and *WildernessDad* I mean this is the most sincere way!  Let a Disney melody enter your thoughts and put a smile on your face as you go through your day.
> Di




Sleep eludes me too right before a trip, but not usually until the night before.  Just knowing I have to get up at 4:00 a.m. is enough to keep me awake all night.  I just keeping thinking what if the alarm doesn't go off?  I'll miss my flight.       I guess I better just keep waking myself up every 10 min.!  

Can't believe we'll be there in 2 more days!!!  I'm so excited.  I think I'm in pretty good shape on the home front.  Still have lots to do, but I'm mostly on track.

Hope you have a Disney day too DiznyDi!  


HAPPY PRE-BIRTHDAY LORIBELL!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Inkmahm said:


> Take care of yourself. My husband has been sick since Easter and we ended up in the ER Sunday night. Friday we were told he had bronchitis. Sunday night we found out he had a collapsed lung. I'm sitting in his hospital room right now, hopefully he goes home tomorrow after they take the chest tube out.
> 
> I won't ever ignore a bad cough again.
> 
> p.s. I' m already over 50 and DH gets there in August! I told him I had a 50 year warranty on him so I want a husband with a new body now that his is falling apart. Ha.


 Wow, that is pretty serious that he had to get a chest tube! Your hubby and I are the same age! I have been more sick this last year than my entire life! They say if you can get past the 50's, its smooth sailing from there! Wishing him a fast recovery...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I hope that all the sick groupies are feeling better soon!  

Good travels to everyone heading off to the world.  I'm still sorry we'll be missing the get together.    But we'll be right behind you all and are looking forward to our getaway.  



horselover said:


> Sleep eludes me too right before a trip, but not usually until the night before.  Just knowing I have to get up at 4:00 a.m. is enough to keep me awake all night.  I just keeping thinking what if the alarm doesn't go off?  I'll miss my flight.       I guess I better just keep waking myself up every 10 min.!



I'm right there with you and DiznyDi on this one!  It's the one night where I always set 2 alarms for the morning!


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> I'll be there too!  I promise not to cough on anyone and I'l bring the Moose Mix!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my.  Poor guy, I hope he is better soon.
> 
> It's funny.  I saw a pulmonologist the day before I left for the cruise.  So when I returned with my bad cough, I tried to get in so he could see my lungs in action.  His nurse practitioner called to say they had no appointments and it was probably nothing without a fever.  Boy was she surprised when she called me today to see how I was and I had gotten in to my regular doc's office with the pneumonia diagnosis.



Still be careful.  We think my husband had the collapsed lung long before he got the bronchitis diagnosis and the regular doc just missed it. It was the ER nurse who noticed the difference in sounds between the two lungs and pointed it out to the ER doc. He didn't hear it any more than the first doc did.  

Hopefully DH gets the chest tube out and comes come today.


----------



## Inkmahm

BWV Dreamin said:


> Wow, that is pretty serious that he had to get a chest tube! Your hubby and I are the same age! I have been more sick this last year than my entire life! They say if you can get past the 50's, its smooth sailing from there! Wishing him a fast recovery...



Not just the chest tube, actually. That was just the start of it.  He also had to have surgery to remove the weakened part of the lung and rough up the rest of it so that it will heal attached to the sac and won't be able to collapse again in the future.  


Thanks for the good wishes and pixie dust, everyone.  It's been a bad year medical wise so far.  Mom had her fall and neck surgery in March (still has the collar on but hopefully not after next week.)  DH had the lung issue and I have mouth surgery scheduled for me on Monday.  I'll probably be sitting on the DIS most of Tuesday trying to forget my mouth is killing me.  (I've had the surgery once before so I know what is coming...)

I think I'd rather be going with all of you to VWL...  take me with?  Please?


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Maria, I hope we can make our connection.



*DiznyDi* ~

Yes....I do want to meet up.  I ended up booking dinner at Sanaa for May 8 at 5:15 pm.  If we decide to go to Epcot after our dinner (because you mentioned you're eating dinner in Germany), I'll let u know.  We only have 3 days in WDW (we're doing 3 at VB too), so I know we want to see Epcot for F&G, but MK is our fav park, so I know I must fit time in there too.  You have my cell....I have yours....we will def try and meet up.  Maybe back at VWL when parks close ?  Or on Sat before you leave ? 


Sending very warm get-well wishes and warm thoughts to *Muushka* and *Inkmahm's* dh for quick recoveries. 





Maria


----------



## wildernessDad

Inkmahm said:


> Not just the chest tube, actually. That was just the start of it.  He also had to have surgery to remove the weakened part of the lung and rough up the rest of it so that it will heal attached to the sac and won't be able to collapse again in the future.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the good wishes and pixie dust, everyone.  It's been a bad year medical wise so far.  Mom had her fall and neck surgery in March (still has the collar on but hopefully not after next week.)  DH had the lung issue and I have mouth surgery scheduled for me on Monday.  I'll probably be sitting on the DIS most of Tuesday trying to forget my mouth is killing me.  (I've had the surgery once before so I know what is coming...)
> 
> I think I'd rather be going with all of you to VWL...  take me with?  Please?



Ink, I'm sorry to hear about your husband's illness.  I hope that he recovers soon.

I had bronchitis last May and I have a little cough now, but I think that's from allergies.  But I get that stuff, bronchitis, from time to time and it's not fun.


----------



## jimmytammy

To all who are feeling bad, praying for getting better real soon.

We are at the Lodge, 1 bed, room 5523, lake view, dedicated

Going to say hey to Stan in a few.

I will try to post pics soon.


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

We loved that room! We had for our October 2008 trip!






Great view!





Have a great trip!

Started my single digit dance. 

Joe


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> To all who are feeling bad, praying for getting better real soon.
> 
> We are at the Lodge, 1 bed, room 5523, lake view, dedicated
> 
> Going to say hey to Stan in a few.
> 
> I will try to post pics soon.



Give our love to Stan.

All departing moosies, Have a great trip.  If you're flying remember....
"Wash hands, wash hands, wash hands)  Every body got their 2oz bottle of purell?  check


----------



## Anna114

Does anyone know if the music is piped through to the balconies at the VWL?


----------



## MiaSRN62

Anna114 said:


> Does anyone know if the music is piped through to the balconies at the VWL?



Gosh...good question.  I've stayed at the Lodge/Villas several times.  I don't believe so.   I remember quiet peacefulness....maybe frogs croaking.....but no music.   

Maria


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*Anna114* - I don't know the answer to that either but I remember it being very quiet in there.

*JT* - Wonderful! Have a great time. Give Ranger Stan a big groupie hug. 

*WDWRR_ENGINEER* - Woohoo!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

For all the groupies head to our home away from home have a great trip and don't forget to take lots of pictures of the groupie meet.


----------



## ammo

Anna114 said:


> Does anyone know if the music is piped through to the balconies at the VWL?



Never heard it in the Villas.


----------



## eliza61

I get home from work today and what does Sid the squid hand me?  A note from the school administrator saying 2 Jrs are being treated for "flu like" systems and test are being sent to the CDC.  Please watch your kids for any signs of distress.  Long list of symptoms follow.

  Knowing my 'freakin kid, he decided to share soda, lunch and bathroom breaks with each and every one of these kids.

I'm turning in my mothers badge if this kid gets sick.


----------



## Corinne

eliza61 said:


> I'm turning in my mothers badge if this kid gets sick.





For you Eliza, hoping your son is just fine!

Also  to our sick groupies!  Feel better, and take care of yourselves!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I get home from work today and what does Sid the squid hand me? A note from the school administrator saying 2 Jrs are being treated for "flu like" systems and test are being sent to the CDC. Please watch your kids for any signs of distress. Long list of symptoms follow.



Oh no eliza.....
I sure hope it's nothing !  I'm not far from Philly/south Jersey and dh works in Philly !   Keep us posted.  Fingers crossed...........

Maria


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> Oh Muushka No!  Get well soon!
> 
> The meet at VWL is scheduled for 8:15 or 8:30 on May 5th.  I say we meet at the same time!



I plan to be there.  Just hope I remember!  



Inkmahm said:


> Take care of yourself.  My husband has been sick since Easter and we ended up in the ER Sunday night.  Friday we were told he had bronchitis. Sunday night we found out he had a collapsed lung.  I'm sitting in his hospital room right now, hopefully he goes home tomorrow after they take the chest tube out.
> 
> I won't ever ignore a bad cough again.
> 
> p.s.  I' m already over 50 and DH gets there in August!  I told him I had a 50 year warranty on him so I want a husband with a new body now that his is falling apart.  Ha.



Hope your husband gets better soon!



jimmytammy said:


> To all who are feeling bad, praying for getting better real soon.
> 
> We are at the Lodge, 1 bed, room 5523, lake view, dedicated
> 
> Going to say hey to Stan in a few.
> 
> I will try to post pics soon.



JT thanks for checking in.  Hope you have a great time and say Hi to Stan from all of us.



eliza61 said:


> I get home from work today and what does Sid the squid hand me?  A note from the school administrator saying 2 Jrs are being treated for "flu like" systems and test are being sent to the CDC.  Please watch your kids for any signs of distress.  Long list of symptoms follow.
> 
> Knowing my 'freakin kid, he decided to share soda, lunch and bathroom breaks with each and every one of these kids.
> 
> I'm turning in my mothers badge if this kid gets sick.



Oh Eliza!  Yikes.  I hope he will be okay.  This flu thing is getting crazy.

I'd give everyone moose dust but I can't get my smilies to work.


----------



## twokats

WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> We loved that room! We had for our October 2008 trip!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great view!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great trip!
> 
> Started my single digit dance.
> 
> Joe



We had that same room on our May 2007 trip.  We enjoyed it also. 

Sorry I haven't posted lately, but I have been keeping up with all of ya'll.  My allergies decided to give me a bad case of laryngitis.  I could not talk for almost a week.  My get well wishes to the others that have been sick.  I totally relate!!! 

Also a big welcome to the new ones that have been on lately.  

Well, we are 22 days til our trip  and what do I do. . . today I called my DVC guy and added points to be able to upgrade to a 1 bdrm on this trip.    One minute I was OK with our plans and the next I said to DH what about adding on!!!  He said whatever you want to do and the rest is history.  

With the extra points my DD is trying to talk me into an extra trip before another year just the two of us. . . . Momma and daughter trip... we thought that sounds like a good idea. 

For those that are leaving soon. . . have a good time and a safe trip!


----------



## Goofy's apprentice

Regarding whether the music is piped to the balconies.....

I don't think so.  Didn't hear it when we were there this March.  However....sitting on the balcony in the evening, it was astounding how loud the sound of the crickets was !!!  We kept joking that Disney pipes the sound of the crickets in !  kept trying to find the sound pattern....

Oh I'm missing it already.  We won't be staying there this fall or next spring !  Other votes than mine have the choice for the next two vacations...


----------



## Granny

Hi Groupies! 

Sorry to hear about the various illnesses afflicting our group of friends and family.  I hope for a speedy and full recovery to each of you! 

And as for the music, I am certain that we have heard it sitting on our VWL balcony on our trips there.  Maybe it's just piped in around the pool?  Seems that my specific recollection is when we had quiet pool view rooms.

Best wishes to those at WDW and soon to be travelling there.  At least we are finally in double digits in the countdown for our first stay at VWL since 2006!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Good Friday Morning, Groupies!*

 I've just left the Member website where my countdown ticker said , 'Your vacation begins today!' 

We aren't taking a laptop, so I'll have to catch-up upon our return.

*Eliza*  for *you* that Sid stays well. We have plenty of Purell packed! Funny, when doing last minute shopping yesterday, 2 of the stores I frequently shop (Wal-Mart and a local discount store) were sold out of the large bottles of Purell. Enough small ones to fill a suitcase, but no large ones to refill my small bottles....

Thanks, *Joe* for the pics!

*Maria* I've got your number! *IF* we aren't able to make the connection, I'm going to leave something for you at the front desk. Please don't leave without it.

Bye, All!

WDW, Here We Come!


----------



## cheer4bison

jimmytammy said:


> To all who are feeling bad, praying for getting better real soon.
> 
> We are at the Lodge, 1 bed, room 5523, lake view, dedicated
> 
> Going to say hey to Stan in a few.
> 
> I will try to post pics soon.



So glad to hear that the JimmyTammy family has arrived safely and that their request for a fifth floor room has been granted. 

Hope you are having a blast! 

Jill


----------



## tea pot

Good morning Groupies
Leaving in just 5 minutes

Inkham's Hubby and Muushka get better soon
and eliza hope all turns out well with your DS

JimmyTammy and the gang here we come

see you real soon


----------



## horselover

It's almost time!!!       Feeling the stress today to get everything done.  

JT - thanks for checking in.  Hope you're having fun so far.

Di & Teapot - Bon Voyage & see you real soon!  

Hope everyone has a great week & I'll be checking in with trip reports & pics as time (or DH!) allows!

Mickey here we come!


----------



## Inkmahm

Have fun all of you!

DH is home and sleeping like a baby. The pain pills are the cause, I'm sure.  That and not really getting enough rest in the hospital.  He is doing very well though. Thanks for all the good wishes!


----------



## Muushka

*Inkmahm*, I am glad your husband is home and doing well.  That is good news.  

I am feeling much better also.  My peak flow (for you asthmatics who do this) is up to 250, just 100 more points to go and I will be normal!

Hi *Twokats * good to see you!  Congrats on the new addition!

I am with *Granny *on the music.  I can remember sitting out on the balcony and being able to hear music also.

*Eliza*, I hope the kids remain healthy!

Have a great time all you Groupies who are home!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey all

Doing great!  Love the room!  Stan is looking good, leaning towards a Nov. retirement.  He says hey to all who know him from here.  He gets a kick outta all of us coming up and saying hey.  Heading to CM for late breakfast, then to Epcot.  Hope to see Chubby Checker later tonight.  DLI, so glad you are joining us!


----------



## Muushka

November!!  JT, you have to talk him into staying for our visit!!  He is our guest of honor!!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Hey all
> 
> Doing great!  Love the room!  Stan is looking good, leaning towards a Nov. retirement.  He says hey to all who know him from here.  He gets a kick outta all of us coming up and saying hey.  Heading to CM for late breakfast, then to Epcot.  Hope to see Chubby Checker later tonight.  DLI, so glad you are joining us!



Ooops I wish I could. Sorry, I meant our meet that we will have over the boards while you lucky dogs get to meet in person.  So jealous of everyone down there!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey Loribell's birthday is in 2 days!  Happy birthday!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Maria I've got your number! IF we aren't able to make the connection, I'm going to leave something for you at the front desk. Please don't leave without it.



That's sweet Di !  I will check.   But let's keep positive !  We will find time to meet up !  Call me anytime ---we do not go to bed early.  I'm a night owl !  I'm actually working graveyard shift at the hospital for a 6-8 week period.  So I'm getting pretty accustomed to being awake between 6 pm to 6 am.  

See you soon !  

Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

*JT*....glad u guys are enjoying your room !  
I've stayed at the WL 3-4 times.  But only stayed at the Villas twice. Both times I got ground floor.  How's the view up top ?  Are u on the lake side ?  

*Inkmahm*...glad your dh is home and hope for his continued improvement. 


*Teapot*...have fun at the BCV.  I was hoping to get over to Beaches and Cream next week and probably looking at May 9 (but that's the day you leave).   
Maria


----------



## loribell

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey Loribell's birthday is in 2 days!  Happy birthday!!!



Well how incredibly sweet. I have not been here in forever and you guys haven't forgot me. Classes are almost over for the semester and when they are I will be here a little more often. I will make sure I give a little TR on my cruise that I took in March like I promised I would. I will say this now; I am so glad it wasn't in the past couple of weeks! 

Thanks so much for thinking about me.


----------



## blossomz

Happy Birthday Lori!

Eliza..keep washin those hands!  Get the masks!!  Batten down the hatches!

Groupies at WDW..love to Stan from me too..
Groupies still at home..looking forward to talking to everyone!


----------



## jimmytammy

MiaSRN62 said:


> *JT*....glad u guys are enjoying your room !
> I've stayed at the WL 3-4 times.  But only stayed at the Villas one time. Both times I got ground floor.  How's the view up top ?  Are u on the lake side ?
> 
> *Inkmahm*...glad your dh is home and hope for his continued improvement.
> 
> 
> *Teapot*...have fun at the BCV.  I was hoping to get over to Beaches and Cream next week and probably looking at May 9 (but that's the day you leave).
> Maria



View is great!  And we are on lakeside.  Real close to elevators.

Not sure if this is news or not, but WL is now showing movies beachside.  

Current lineup...Fri. Bolt, Sat. High School Musical 3, Sun. Bedtime Stories, Mon. Camp Rock, Tues. Monsters, Inc., Wed. Brother Bear, Thurs. Wall-E

All start at 8:30pm

BTW, Chubby was wonderful.


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> November!!  JT, you have to talk him into staying for our visit!!  He is our guest of honor!!!!



I will see what I can do


----------



## Muushka

loribell said:


> Well how incredibly sweet. I have not been here in forever and you guys haven't forgot me. Classes are almost over for the semester and when they are I will be here a little more often. I will make sure I give a little TR on my cruise that I took in March like I promised I would. I will say this now; I am so glad it wasn't in the past couple of weeks!
> 
> Thanks so much for thinking about me.



*Happy Birthday Loribell!*

I can't wait to hear about your cruise!  Good to see you 



jimmytammy said:


> View is great!  And we are on lakeside.  Real close to elevators.
> 
> Not sure if this is news or not, but WL is now showing movies beachside.
> 
> Current lineup...Fri. Bolt, Sat. High School Musical 3, Sun. Bedtime Stories, Mon. Camp Rock, Tues. Monsters, Inc., Wed. Brother Bear, Thurs. Wall-E
> 
> All start at 8:30pm
> 
> BTW, Chubby was wonderful.



News to me.  That is a nice plus, watching movies on the beach.

For some reason I would think you are too young to be a Chubby fan!



jimmytammy said:


> I will see what I can do



I know you are up to the task.  Give him a hug from Muush, will you?


----------



## MiaSRN62

VERY cool about the movies on the beach *JT* !  Just one more reason to love VWL 


And HAPPY BIRTHDAY LORIBELL !!!!








Maria


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

loribell said:


> Well how incredibly sweet. I have not been here in forever and you guys haven't forgot me. Classes are almost over for the semester and when they are I will be here a little more often. I will make sure I give a little TR on my cruise that I took in March like I promised I would. I will say this now; I am so glad it wasn't in the past couple of weeks!
> 
> Thanks so much for thinking about me.


Your welcome!  It's good to hear from you!



jimmytammy said:


> View is great!  And we are on lakeside.  Real close to elevators.
> 
> Not sure if this is news or not, but WL is now showing movies beachside.
> 
> Current lineup...Fri. Bolt, Sat. High School Musical 3, Sun. Bedtime Stories, Mon. Camp Rock, Tues. Monsters, Inc., Wed. Brother Bear, Thurs. Wall-E
> 
> All start at 8:30pm
> 
> BTW, Chubby was wonderful.



Oh how fun!  When we stayed at BCV last year we went to see one of the movies and the next day my DD had hives all over her legs.  She must have been allergic to the sand.  It is a fun thing to do though.


----------



## Muushka

Hey!  DaveH is on board the Magic!!   Ahoy Dave!


----------



## loribell

Thanks again everyone! I will be back to post more regularly in just a couple of weeks.


----------



## Granny

Hey guys, my DW and I are thinking of taking a trip to WDW for just the two of us (first time) early next year since we will be quasi-empty-nested with both DDs in college.

I guess MLK and President's week get a little crowded, but any suggestions on when would be a good time to go in January or February?

We're thinking of staying at AKV Kidani...we've never stayed at AKL/AKV so we wanted to give it a go!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Granny said:


> Hey guys, my DW and I are thinking of taking a trip to WDW for just the two of us (first time) early next year since we will be quasi-empty-nested with both DDs in college.
> 
> I guess MLK and President's week get a little crowded, but any suggestions on when would be a good time to go in January or February?
> 
> We're thinking of staying at AKV Kidani...we've never stayed at AKL/AKV so we wanted to give it a go!



The Brazilian tour groups visit in January. I think the best week in January is the very last week. You miss the marathon, MLK holiday,and the tour groups.


----------



## Muushka

Granny!  A trip for you and Grandpa alone!!!!  Yay!!

From my own bitter experience, stay away from the first week of Jan!  It sounds like BWV.... has a great suggestion.  
Happy planning!


----------



## WishesQueen

Hey There WLV groupies!!

I hope you guys can help me, I am a huge fan of the Wilderness Lodge Hotel, I am not a DVC owner.  My brother is going to be staying at a friends WLV next week and is taking my DN2 for the first time!!!! (can't believe I am not going to be there, but I can't take my kids out of school)

He called me to ask if the rooms have irons and hair dryers.  I know that the hotel has those in the rooms, so I am assuming so does the WLVs.  Does anyone know for sure?

I was also hoping that someone would know if I can send authentic WDW balloons to a WLV (not Disney Florist balloons)?

Thanks for all you help!!  I wish the Wilderness Lodge had Cabanas, its my favorite hotel.  I would even opt to buy into DVC, but my dd has albinism and needs a cabana for during the day.  So if you ever hear any rumors....please let me know!!


----------



## jimmytammy

As promised, Im slow at this, but finally getting some pics up





Our room








Notice the slant in the cieling


----------



## jimmytammy

Notice the sliding door, nice having this


----------



## jimmytammy

Our view from bedroom, balcony next to us is the living area


----------



## jimmytammy

American Idol Experience.  This is fun if you like the show.  My advice...wait and do the finale show, its a lot better.  But get there early as it fills up quickly!





Finally got to go through Toy Story Mania...cool ride, good addition to the Studios












Enjoying Chef Mickeys


----------



## jimmytammy

The new BLT beside Contemporary


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy

Chubby Checker doin the Twist.  He put on a great show.  His voice is still strong.




He did a lot of audience participation




Lots of kids doing the Twist
Thats all for now, whewwwwww!!!!!


----------



## ammo

Granny said:


> Hey guys, my DW and I are thinking of taking a trip to WDW for just the two of us (first time) early next year since we will be quasi-empty-nested with both DDs in college.
> 
> I guess MLK and President's week get a little crowded, but any suggestions on when would be a good time to go in January or February?
> 
> We're thinking of staying at AKV Kidani...we've never stayed at AKL/AKV so we wanted to give it a go!



Your kids are going to give you permission to do this?  If this works out, give me some tips on convincing mine!

We have had good experiences throughout January and February with the exception of Presidents Day -- those are the worst crowds between the holidays and Spring Break.  Never been there MLK Day, but I have never heard anything bad about it.

Our favorite time during this period is early January.  The holiday crowds clear out a few days after New Years, but the Christmas decorations remain up for a few more days.  It's like an added bonus.

Certain rides will close down for maintenance after the holidays.  We have been unlucky with Splash Mountain during this time, but the days can be brisk during the winter so you don't want to walk around the park soaking wet anyway.

With a few exceptions, the tour groups have not been a problem for us.  We have had a few instances of line cutting (by which I mean 20+ people showing up to jump ahead to where a friend is standing), and public shame doesn't seem to affect teenagers the way it affects me.  But this has happened so rarely that it doesn't affect our enjoyment.


----------



## Corinne

JT~Tired of your fab photos???? NEVAAAAAAAAAA Keep 'em comin' 

Lori~HAPPY (now belated) BIRTHDAY!!!

Maria~are you all packed?

Granny~How fun to be planning a new kind of getaway! I have never been in Jan or Feb so I have no advice!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

BWV Dreamin said:


> The Brazilian tour groups visit in January. I think the best week in January is the very last week. You miss the marathon, MLK holiday,and the tour groups.



We were just there there January 28th thru Feb. 3rd. We did see some tour groups when we were entering the parks but fortunatly we didin't see them once we were inside.  There were alot of dance teams there though.  They were everywhere.  And I don't know if it is normally rainy at that time but it did rain alot.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday Loribell! * 


jimmytammy - love all the pictures!!!!!  It's never too many.

I also love our ticker that says 5 days until we'll be at AKV!


----------



## Muushka

Welcome to the Groupies WishesQueen 

Yes on the hairdryer/iron.  Cannot say about the baloons, but someone else should come along who knows.  Also cannot say about cabanas, but I hope so!

Feel free to grab yourself a Moosie siggy.  DVC ownership is not required, just a love for the Lodge!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Disney loving Iowan said:


> We were just there there January 28th thru Feb. 3rd. We did see some tour groups when we were entering the parks but fortunatly we didin't see them once we were inside. There were alot of dance teams there though. They were everywhere. And I don't know if it is normally rainy at that time but it did rain alot.


 Maybe February would be better! I'd love to hear more also because this would be a great time for us to visit as well.


----------



## loribell

Thanks for all the birthday wishes. Corinne you weren't late. Today is the day. You guys are the best!


----------



## horselover

Hey groupies we're here.  Arrived yesterday.  I hate travel days.  Had a few problems, but all is right with the world today.  Checked out of the studio this morning & checked right back into the 1 BR.  It was ready at 8:30 a.m.!            Had a great breakfast at Kona then hit Epcot for a few hours.  Finally had my Grand Marnier slushie.           I could have had about 12 of those, well maybe not 12 but a few!  Went to the private pool in the afternoon.  The private pool at BWV is like heaven.  No one was there except us old folks!  Heading to dinner at Kona soon (yes we love Kona!) & then EMH at MK.  

Thanks for the pics JT!  Can't wait to see it in person in 2 days!

Pics to come soon.  I'm off to dinner.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*WishesQueen* - Welcome and Muushka already answered the part I know.  We did have an iron and hair dryer in our VWL studio.  Don't know on the balloons but hope you can.

*Muushka* - Hope you are feeling better! I am so happy to be able to ask you to add us back to the vacation list.  We made a last minute reservation for AKV 5/22-5/25 and SSR 5/25-5/29.  We are doing a little road trip with our youngest 2 sons and will leave 5/20 doing some other things before and after WDW so I'm in quick planning mode.  Don't really plan to eat a lot of table service at Disney this trip so we should be fine.

*Loribell* - Hope you had a great day today.






*JT* - LOVE the pictures.  Too many?  Not possible. We are living through you this week! Hope it continues to be an awesome vacation.

*KAT4DISNEY* - Woohoo for heading to AKV!

*horselover* - Glad to hear you made it safely.  Have a wonderful time!

*DisneyMamaof2*, *tea pot*, *DiznyDi* & *Dizny Dad*, *50 Years Too!* Hope y'all are also having a blast! 

*Maria* - Safe travels and hope your trip is fabulous!


----------



## WishesQueen

Muushka said:


> Welcome to the Groupies WishesQueen
> 
> Yes on the hairdryer/iron.  Cannot say about the baloons, but someone else should come along who knows.  Also cannot say about cabanas, but I hope so!
> 
> Feel free to grab yourself a Moosie siggy.  DVC ownership is not required, just a love for the Lodge!



Thanks so much, I'll pass the info. along my sil will be sooo happy!!

The lodge is the first hotel I ever took my children to at WDW, they LOVE the bunk beds, I love the atmosphere!!!  Even though we stay at the Grand Floridian now (cabanas), we set aside almost a whole evening to eat at WCC, drink the the territory lounge and pin trade.  The same women works there from when my children were 2 and 4, and although my dd is hard to forget she always makes a fuss when we visit.  I could sit in that lobby for hours, I love that the WL is ONE building unlike the GFloridian.

Hopefully someone knows about the balloons, my brother is NEVER going to buy my DN2 one in the parks and travel with it, so I would love to have one sent to room.  He loves balloons!!!


----------



## blossomz

WishesQueen welcome to the friendliest board on the web!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

JT ~  Your photos are wonderful !  Can't wait to be there !

Granny ~ I'd have to say the last week in Jan is probably a good one.  I was just there Feb 5-11 and it was pretty crowded (cheerleaders and dance groups galore !).   Just put Pres Week right out of your mind....that is REALLY bad (did that once in 2007 and never again !). 


Corinne and Dory !  I am NOT packed yet !    I worked the graveyard shift Thurs and 3-11:30 pm Sat and tonight.   I am on-call tommorrow 11 am to 4 pm and I'm afraid they will call me    I think I'm going to be "power packing" Monday night   I will get there one way or another !  Have to leave the house at 9 am on Tues for the airport.  





WishesQueen !!!!




Maria


----------



## eliza61

Happy Monday (wet and soggy here) Groupies.

JT, always love pictures.  brightens a very dreary monday in Philly area
Maria, get packing!!
Muush, how are you feeling?  

2 part trivia today.
Matching Game:
Match the wdw character with the type of creature it is.

Figment
Timon
Cornelius Coot
Peach
Baloo
James P. Sullivan
Jose Carioca
Hopper
Cleo

a)  Grasshopper
b)  Monster
c) Dragon
d) Crab
e) Goldfish
f) Duck
g) Bear
h) Parrot
i) Meerkat

Bonus if you can match up the movie character was in.


The 220 by 62 foot replica paddleboat located in Downtown Disney Marketplace and formerly know as the "Empress Lilly" was named after and christened by, Walt disney's widow Lillian Disney.

Is this the one which houses Fultons Restaurant?


----------



## Muushka

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> *WishesQueen* - Welcome and Muushka already answered the part I know.  We did have an iron and hair dryer in our VWL studio.  Don't know on the balloons but hope you can.
> 
> *Muushka* - Hope you are feeling better! I am so happy to be able to ask you to add us back to the vacation list.  We made a last minute reservation for AKV 5/22-5/25 and SSR 5/25-5/29.  We are doing a little road trip with our youngest 2 sons and will leave 5/20 doing some other things before and after WDW so I'm in quick planning mode.  Don't really plan to eat a lot of table service at Disney this trip so we should be fine.
> 
> *Loribell* - Hope you had a great day today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JT* - LOVE the pictures.  Too many?  Not possible. We are living through you this week! Hope it continues to be an awesome vacation.
> 
> *KAT4DISNEY* - Woohoo for heading to AKV!
> 
> *horselover* - Glad to hear you made it safely.  Have a wonderful time!
> 
> *DisneyMamaof2*, *tea pot*, *DiznyDi* & *Dizny Dad*, *50 Years Too!* Hope y'all are also having a blast!
> 
> *Maria* - Safe travels and hope your trip is fabulous!



YAY!  I am glad to add you to the calendar!



WishesQueen said:


> Thanks so much, I'll pass the info. along my sil will be sooo happy!!
> 
> The lodge is the first hotel I ever took my children to at WDW, they LOVE the bunk beds, I love the atmosphere!!!  Even though we stay at the Grand Floridian now (cabanas), we set aside almost a whole evening to eat at WCC, drink the the territory lounge and pin trade.  The same women works there from when my children were 2 and 4, and although my dd is hard to forget she always makes a fuss when we visit.  I could sit in that lobby for hours, I love that the WL is ONE building unlike the GFloridian.
> 
> Hopefully someone knows about the balloons, my brother is NEVER going to buy my DN2 one in the parks and travel with it, so I would love to have one sent to room.  He loves balloons!!!



Boy, you sure do have the heart of a Groupie!
If nobody here answers the balloon question, maybe post on the DVC Misc thread?  Sorry!



eliza61 said:


> Happy Monday (wet and soggy here) Groupies.
> 
> JT, always love pictures.  brightens a very dreary monday in Philly area
> Maria, get packing!!
> Muush, how are you feeling?
> 
> 2 part trivia today.
> Matching Game:
> Match the wdw character with the type of creature it is.
> 
> Figment
> Timon
> Cornelius Coot
> Peach
> Baloo
> James P. Sullivan
> Jose Carioca
> Hopper
> Cleo
> 
> a)  Grasshopper  Hopper  Bug's Life
> b)  Monster         James P. Sullivan  Monster's Inc.
> c) Dragon           Figment
> d) Crab
> e) Goldfish
> f) Duck
> g) Bear
> h) Parrot
> i) Meerkat           Timon  Lion King
> 
> Bonus if you can match up the movie character was in.
> 
> 
> The 220 by 62 foot replica paddleboat located in Downtown Disney Marketplace and formerly know as the "Empress Lilly" was named after and christened by, Walt disney's widow Lillian Disney.
> 
> Is this the one which houses Fultons Restaurant?



I stink at trivia!!!!  But, I am feeling much better!

*horselover*, that Grand Marnier slushie, man does that sound sweet 

and Delicious!!

*JT* thank you for the pictures.  Have a great time HL and JT!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

horselover said:


> Hey groupies we're here. Arrived yesterday. I hate travel days. Had a few problems, but all is right with the world today. Checked out of the studio this morning & checked right back into the 1 BR. It was ready at 8:30 a.m.!  Had a great breakfast at Kona then hit Epcot for a few hours. Finally had my Grand Marnier slushie.  I could have had about 12 of those, well maybe not 12 but a few! Went to the private pool in the afternoon. The private pool at BWV is like heaven. No one was there except us old folks! Heading to dinner at Kona soon (yes we love Kona!) & then EMH at MK.
> 
> Thanks for the pics JT! Can't wait to see it in person in 2 days!
> 
> Pics to come soon. I'm off to dinner.


 Where is the "private" pool at BWV? Are you talking the BWI side, garden pool there? (Yes, that is a great one!) or the quiet pool on BWV side?


----------



## jimmytammy

Not AK, just outside our patio door




Epcot F&G Fest


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Great pictures JT!  Didn't like the spider though!


----------



## Granny

BWV Dreamin said:


> The Brazilian tour groups visit in January. I think the best week in January is the very last week. You miss the marathon, MLK holiday,and the tour groups.





Muushka said:


> From my own bitter experience, stay away from the first week of Jan!  It sounds like BWV.... has a great suggestion.





ammo said:


> Your kids are going to give you permission to do this?  If this works out, give me some tips on convincing mine!
> 
> We have had good experiences throughout January and February with the exception of Presidents Day -- those are the worst crowds between the holidays and Spring Break.  Never been there MLK Day, but I have never heard anything bad about it.
> 
> Our favorite time during this period is early January.  The holiday crowds clear out a few days after New Years, but the Christmas decorations remain up for a few more days.  It's like an added bonus.
> 
> Certain rides will close down for maintenance after the holidays.  We have been unlucky with Splash Mountain during this time, but the days can be brisk during the winter so you don't want to walk around the park soaking wet anyway.
> 
> With a few exceptions, the tour groups have not been a problem for us.  We have had a few instances of line cutting (by which I mean 20+ people showing up to jump ahead to where a friend is standing), and public shame doesn't seem to affect teenagers the way it affects me.  But this has happened so rarely that it doesn't affect our enjoyment.





Disney loving Iowan said:


> We were just there there January 28th thru Feb. 3rd. We did see some tour groups when we were entering the parks but fortunatly we didin't see them once we were inside.  There were alot of dance teams there though.  They were everywhere.  And I don't know if it is normally rainy at that time but it did rain alot.





BWV Dreamin said:


> Maybe February would be better! I'd love to hear more also because this would be a great time for us to visit as well.





MiaSRN62 said:


> Granny ~ I'd have to say the last week in Jan is probably a good one.  I was just there Feb 5-11 and it was pretty crowded (cheerleaders and dance groups galore !).   Just put Pres Week right out of your mind....that is REALLY bad (did that once in 2007 and never again !).



Wow, I KNEW I could count on my friends to offer great advice on a January/February trip!  

We normally go during the summer, so we are no strangers to the Brazilian tour groups.  Our strategy is to zig when they zag as they tend to overwhelm whatever attraction they zero in on.  

I like the idea of going right after the holidays but our college girls will still be home then so we'll probably shoot for that last week of January thing.  Since we are coming up on the 7 month window pretty soon I'll have to firm it up in the next few weeks.

And ammo....uh, we weren't planning on telling the kids!


----------



## ammo

Granny said:


> And ammo....uh, we weren't planning on telling the kids!



Let's see how long it takes them to find out!


----------



## twokats

eliza

I thought I would give your trivia a go.  Hope I came close.  Been rainy here in Texas also.  We had 10 inches here at my house from last Mon - Sat.  Had a tornado close by Sat afternoon.



Figment       c) Dragon             Journey into Imagination (no movie)
Timon          i) MeerKat           Lion King
Cornelius Coot   f) Duck        "His Majesty McDuck"
Peach         d) Crab (I thought Peach was a starfish!!!)     Finding Nemo
Baloo         g)  Bear                      Jungle Book
James P. Sullivan    b) Monster         Monster Inc
Jose Carioca    h) Parrot               Saludos Amigos 
Hopper         a) Grasshopper          A Bug's Life
Cleo            e) Goldfish                Pinocchio


----------



## MiaSRN62

I am almost packed !  Gonna get to bed soon.  My ds will drive us to the train around 9 am tommorrow.  It goes right to the Philly airport and our flight leaves at 12:30 pm.  It's so cold and rainy here---my yard is flooding and we have the heat on right now   I need to be somewhere warm.....I'm meeting up with a couple DIS'ers (hopefully) at VB....then hope to meet up with DiznyDi when we get to WDW/VWL    I'm also planning a short meet with another DIS'er at AKL.  So this is gonna be really fun !
We will have our laptop with us.  Last time we were at VB the wireless wasn't great, but I heard it's all been updated and expanded.  So I'll try and check-in.   Peace ~ Love~ and Mickey Mouse all !

Maria


----------



## horselover

BWV Dreamin said:


> Where is the "private" pool at BWV? Are you talking the BWI side, garden pool there? (Yes, that is a great one!) or the quiet pool on BWV side?



The quiet pool on the BWV side next to the canal.  I didn't even think to go over to BWI side.

Groupie meet tonight!  For those that are coming if you're online today please come with your appetite!  You won't believe how huge the anniversary cake was, but it was gorgeous & delicious.  We'll never be able to eat it all even if we were here for a week.  See you then!


----------



## Muushka

Poor TwoKats , so much rain.  I am glad the tornado missed you.  And your trivia list looked perfect!  But what do I know about trivia!!??

Maria, happy trails!!

See you at the party tonight.  Can't wait for a huge hunk of that cake!!  What time is the get together??


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*horselover* - That cake sounds wonderful.  I hope we get to see a picture! Have fun at the groupie meet.

*Maria* - Hope you are packed and ready for vacation!  All your groupie meets sound like so much fun. 

*Twokats* - more rain and hail forecast for tonight.  I think I better start building my ark.

*JT* - love the flower pics 

*Muushka* - I will try to be on too but I don't remember the time either.  Is this for some kind of chat or just posting?


----------



## jimmytammy

horselover said:


> The quiet pool on the BWV side next to the canal.  I didn't even think to go over to BWI side.
> 
> Groupie meet tonight!  For those that are coming if you're online today please come with your appetite!  You won't believe how huge the anniversary cake was, but it was gorgeous & delicious.  We'll never be able to eat it all even if we were here for a week.  See you then!



Cant wait!!  We have plates, forks and napkins ready to go for all.  See yall there at 8:15!!


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## twokats

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> *horselover* - That cake sounds wonderful.  I hope we get to see a picture! Have fun at the groupie meet.
> 
> *Maria* - Hope you are packed and ready for vacation!  All your groupie meets sound like so much fun.
> 
> *Twokats* - more rain and hail forecast for tonight.  I think I better start building my ark.
> 
> *JT* - love the flower pics
> 
> *Muushka* - I will try to be on too but I don't remember the time either.  Is this for some kind of chat or just posting?




Yes, Dory, I am watching the sky closely.  Mom has a doctor appointment in Garland this afternoon and I sure did want to go shopping at the Sam Moon complex by I-35, I guess I will wait and see!! 

JT the flower pictures are awesome.  I am so glad the festival will still be there for a few days after I arrive.  One of my planned days for the first of the trip after the cruise. 

Everyone have a good day!


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

JT how are the crowds in the parks?  Heavy?

Joe


----------



## wildernessDad

WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> JT how are the crowds in the parks?  Heavy?
> 
> Joe



I'd like to know the answer to that too as we're heading down in 5 days.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> The quiet pool on the BWV side next to the canal.  I didn't even think to go over to BWI side.
> 
> Groupie meet tonight!  For those that are coming if you're online today please come with your appetite!  You won't believe how huge the anniversary cake was, but it was gorgeous & delicious.  We'll never be able to eat it all even if we were here for a week.  See you then!



I'd love to see a picture of the cake!!!

Are we unfortunate at home groupies meeting online tonight?  I will try to be here.  Would that be at 7:15 central time?


----------



## Granny

WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> JT how are the crowds in the parks?  Heavy?
> 
> Joe



This EPCOT visit thread was posted two days ago, and suggests that crowds were very light.


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> This EPCOT visit thread was posted two days ago, and suggests that crowds were very light.



TouringPlans.com is predicting 8's and 9's on their crowd calendar, which seems to differ from those actually at the parks.  I hope that holds up.


----------



## jimmytammy

WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> JT how are the crowds in the parks?  Heavy?
> 
> Joe



Not bad.  Epcot seems busier on the weekend, but not bad today.


----------



## cheer4bison

Hey there to the lucky groupies who are about to meet!  Those of us here at home sure wish we could join you.  

Enjoy that cake and have fun.  Don't forget to take some photos.

So glad your visit seems to be off to a positive start.

Jill


----------



## blossomz

Hey guys!  It is so cold and damp here!  Wish I was with the gang at the lodge!  Can you send us photos of the cake?


----------



## eliza61

cheer4bison said:


> Hey there to the lucky groupies who are about to meet!  Those of us here at home sure wish we could join you.
> 
> Enjoy that cake and have fun.  Don't forget to take some photos.
> 
> So glad your visit seems to be off to a positive start.
> 
> Jill



Hey Jill,
I'm finally at my 90 day mark tomorrow.   so I can at least dream about places to eat.


----------



## blossomz

Hi Cheer!  Hi Eliza!  I'm under 50 days!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I'm 3 weeks from tomorrow!!!! First time cruising and at VWL!!!!!


----------



## cheer4bison

Hi Eliza and Blossomz,

Congrats on nearing your next trip to the world. 

We are now under 80 days, but we're headed to Vero this time.  DH wanted to try something new.    At least it is a Disney place that is new.

I'll find a way to squeeze in a quick trip "home" before we fly back to NJ.


----------



## blossomz

We did Vero our first DVC trip!  It was sooo nice!


----------



## cheer4bison

BWV Dreamin said:


> I'm 3 weeks from tomorrow!!!! First time cruising and at VWL!!!!!



Three weeks!  That's awesome.


----------



## eliza61

Hey guys,
Dreamin, how long is your cruise?  
Everybody seems to be on the East coast, are you guys stuck in a dreary rain pattern?


----------



## cheer4bison

blossomz said:


> We did Vero our first DVC trip!  It was sooo nice!



Good to know.  Thanks.  We've heard it is beautiful.  Is there anything you consider a "must do" while there?


----------



## blossomz

Our Wonder cruise in June is our first cruise too.


----------



## disney0210

We managed to squeeze in a summer trip before our October trip, and we're going to be at VWL from 7/5-7/9.  We could have done SSR or OKW for less points, but we wanted to see VWL.  No parks, we're going to do parks in October already, so we just want to enjoy the resort for a change.  

I take it even with 5 days 4 nights, we won't be bored at VWL...  Any tips or recommendations for a VWL newbie?  Anything will be appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

eliza61 said:


> Hey guys,
> Dreamin, how long is your cruise?
> Everybody seems to be on the East coast, are you guys stuck in a dreary rain pattern?


 3 night Wonder cruise followed by 3 nights at VWL, and also a FW Segway tour to boot!! We are sooooo tired of the rain!!!!!! We need some sun on the east coast!!!


----------



## blossomz

We were at Vero for 2 nights.  Loved the pool and loved the shells.  Until that trip, we always were at Beaches in Delaware and Maryland.  We even found (and still have!) a fish bladder!  My son loved the jet skis.  If there is a turtle trip available sign up immediately because they go really fast!  We missed out!  The villas were great!


----------



## wildernessDad

5 days until AKV concierge!


----------



## blossomz

WD  are you doing any of the safaris at the Lodge?  Let us know how Kidani is!


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> 5 days until AKV concierge!



WD,
Are you in the new section (Kidani).  I want full disclosure, we finally did a split stay just to stay at AKV's


----------



## blossomz

Disney 0210!  Welcome to our little group!  There is sooo much about the Lodge that we love!  Make sure you meet Stan and take his tour!  We are his unofficial fan club!


----------



## cheer4bison

disney0210 said:


> We managed to squeeze in a summer trip before our October trip, and we're going to be at VWL from 7/5-7/9.  We could have done SSR or OKW for less points, but we wanted to see VWL.  No parks, we're going to do parks in October already, so we just want to enjoy the resort for a change.
> 
> I take it even with 5 days 4 nights, we won't be bored at VWL...  Any tips or recommendations for a VWL newbie?  Anything will be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Take the Wonders of the Lodge tour with Ranger Stan (offered many mornings at 9 am) and ask to be the Flag Family when you check in.  You get to go to the roof for the flag-raising.  I hear that the views are spectacular!  Haven't done this yet, but we'll keep trying...

Also, grab a lovely beverage of your choice and mosey on down to the boat dock or beach to watch the Electrical Water Pageant one evening.

And, recently someone reported that they are now showing movies on the beach at night too.

I always like to schedule some down time to just sit in the lobby and watch the world go by.  There's no more peaceful or beautiful place on earth, in my opinion.


----------



## blossomz

We're checking out Kidani for 5 nights before our cruise this time.. Why is it there is just never enough vacation time to stay at all of our favorites?!


----------



## cheer4bison

blossomz said:


> We were at Vero for 2 nights.  Loved the pool and loved the shells.  Until that trip, we always were at Beaches in Delaware and Maryland.  We even found (and still have!) a fish bladder!  My son loved the jet skis.  If there is a turtle trip available sign up immediately because they go really fast!  We missed out!  The villas were great!



Can you sign up in advance for the turtle trip, or do you have to wait until you check in?  My 9 year old son would love that!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I did not know about the Wonders of Lodge Tour!! This is a must do, thanks for the FYI!


----------



## eliza61

disney0210 said:


> We managed to squeeze in a summer trip before our October trip, and we're going to be at VWL from 7/5-7/9.  We could have done SSR or OKW for less points, but we wanted to see VWL.  No parks, we're going to do parks in October already, so we just want to enjoy the resort for a change.
> 
> I take it even with 5 days 4 nights, we won't be bored at VWL...  Any tips or recommendations for a VWL newbie?  Anything will be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Hey D0210,
Welcome!!  Believe it or not one of my favorite things to do is take the boat to MK.  I know that seems like a no brainer but early in the morning especially on a sunny day it's sooo nice.  You come around the bend and see the Contemp and GF, aaahhhh.....


----------



## blossomz

Yes!!  Call the resort asap!  My understanding is if you hit it right you can see the baby turtles heading to sea!  We were so sorry we got closed out because we didn't call ahead to book!


----------



## eliza61

Ok experts,

Artist Point.  Any body try it?  Like or no like?


----------



## disney0210

Thanks so much for the warm welcome!  

Meet Ranger Stan, grab favorite drink, watch electric pageant and take the boat - check, check, check and another check!


----------



## blossomz

LOVE the salmon and the cobbler!!  Yum!  The smoky mushroom soup was good too!!   My son actually like the buffalo.  Oh.and ask for the mashed potatoes with the salmon!!


One more Vero idea!  We stopped at the Hale Orchard shop and we've been fans ever since!  Still get yummy oranges delivered in the dead of winter just to have a little Florida sunshine!  They give free OJ samples!


----------



## cheer4bison

eliza61 said:


> Ok experts,
> 
> Artist Point.  Any body try it?  Like or no like?



Never tried it, but I'm definitely curious....  Just haven't wanted to part with the two table-service credits yet for one meal, but we will some day (especially now that DS9 has grown into such an amazing eater.)  That child is growing like a weed, and certainly enjoys a good restaurant.  He loved Le Cellier in December.  Artist Point is definitely on the "to-do" list.


----------



## eliza61

disney0210 said:


> Thanks so much for the warm welcome!
> 
> Meet Ranger Stan, grab favorite drink, watch electric pageant and take the boat - check, check, check and another check!



Ok, now we get to charge you (what, you thought all this great advice was free?).  Hanging out here requires pictures, pictures and more pictures.


----------



## cheer4bison

blossomz said:


> One more Vero idea!  We stopped at the Hale Orchard shop and we've been fans ever since!  Still get yummy oranges delivered in the dead of winter just to have a little Florida sunshine!  They give free OJ samples!



That sounds great!  Is that on the resort property, or just nearby?


----------



## blossomz

Hale is nearby!  It was a fun side trip!  We didn't get a chance, but I've been told there are some awesome off site ideas for dinner.  There are a lot of great family and kid activities there.  They had a fun campfire and s'mores event too.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

cheer4bison said:


> That sounds great! Is that on the resort property, or just nearby?


 No its close by, down US1.


----------



## cheer4bison

blossomz said:


> LOVE the salmon and the cobbler!!  Yum!



Speaking of cobbler, do you think those groupies down at the lodge have cut into the cake yet?


----------



## eliza61

Gotta run guys, God forbid I sit for an entire 15 minutes without Heckel and Jyckel going crazy.  **sighs**  

Warm lodge thoughts tonight.


----------



## cheer4bison

eliza61 said:


> Gotta run guys, God forbid I sit for an entire 15 minutes without Heckel and Jyckel going crazy.  **sighs**
> 
> Warm lodge thoughts tonight.



I have to go too.  Nice chatting with you folks tonight.


----------



## blossomz

Guess we'll hear from the rest of our buddies tomorrow!  Let's do a stop the rain dance in the meantime!  Night all!  THis was fun!


----------



## Muushka

I'm late!  I missed the meet!!!  

We had some wild weather this evening with a tornado touching down about 2 miles from here!!

I hope everyone had fun and where is my huge piece of cake??


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

I think I'm too late, but tomorrow Eliza you can read that we love Artist Point.  The mushroom soup is heavenly (and I didn't think I liked mushrooms).  Have enjoyed the free range chicken, cedar planked salmon, the succotash and other side dishes were also good.  Never had anything we didn't like.  DH had the buffalo.  It has been our favorite date night restaurant at WDW when we decide to risk leaving our sons alone (so far they haven't killed each other while we were out).  We have eaten there even when we have stayed at FW, OKW, but don't do it every trip.

Hope the cake was good!

Welcome disney0210!  We enjoy the walk between Wilderness Lodge and Fort Wilderness and then looking around over at the Fort for a while before heading back.  If you are into pin trading there is a book at the pin trading cart where you can trade up to 2 pins per day if the pin you are trading is not found on that page.  Don't forget to see the geyser out by the pool that erupts on the hour every hour during the day and into the evening.  We too love taking the boat to MK and there is also a boat that goes to the Contemporary.  We like to ride over and shop/window shop and ride back. There are surrey bikes you can rent which we haven't done but would like to sometime.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Muushka said:


> I'm late!  I missed the meet!!!
> 
> We had some wild weather this evening with a tornado touching down about 2 miles from here!!
> 
> I hope everyone had fun and where is my huge piece of cake??



Oh Muushka!  How scary.  We didn't get any weather yet, but I took too long at Home Depot.

You posted while I was composing my post.  So we are late together!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi all...
Had some flight and car rental delays today !
We were supposed to get to Vero Beach about 5 pm at the latest.  Instead....we rolled in around 8 pm.  Got into our room....unpacked and headed to Shutters for dinner.   It's beautiful here....we're in room 2315 (3rd floor OVIR).  My view is of the pool and ocean.   Just chillin' right now as we are so tired from a day of travel delays.....and a big dinner.   They're showing Ratatouille right now at the pool and we can watch it from our balcony. 


PS : I've never eaten at AP either, but would love to try it one day.  
Maria


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Hi Maria!    So happy you made it safely and sorry for your delays.  I hope you have a super relaxing time!  Sounds like a wonderful view and cool to be able to see the movie from your balcony!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Oh and twokats - I hope you got to go to Sam Moon.  I haven't been to that one in a while because they built one up in Frisco.  Love it when I get the chance to go.  Glad the weather cooperated for you today.


----------



## twokats

Dory,
It was close. . . the doctor appointment was almost 2 hours, Mom was so tired, but she was game to still go shopping.   Believe it or not the traffic on 635 was very light for the time.   We only had time to go to Rebekah Fashion, but that is my favorite shop.   We found several pieces.  I spent way too much as usual, but it was a successful trip.  Lot of traffic on 635 heading back to 30, but was able to get in the HOV and saved a lot of time. 

DD and I are going to go to Rockwall tomorrow to shop for her trip to camp where she works for the summer.  Hope the weather is nice.  I was amazed we did not get caught in any rain this afternoon. 



Hope the ones at WDW are having a blast.


----------



## MiaSRN62

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Hi Maria!    So happy you made it safely and sorry for your delays.  I hope you have a super relaxing time!  Sounds like a wonderful view and cool to be able to see the movie from your balcony!




Hi Dory !
It is very relaxing here....lovin' it for a few days.....












Dory....considering your DIS name....you'd appreciate the new shower curtains here at VB :











Maria


----------



## Inkmahm

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> I think I'm too late, but tomorrow Eliza you can read that we love Artist Point.  The mushroom soup is heavenly (and I didn't think I liked mushrooms).  Have enjoyed the free range chicken, cedar planked salmon, the succotash and other side dishes were also good.  Never had anything we didn't like.  DH had the buffalo.  It has been our favorite date night restaurant at WDW when we decide to risk leaving our sons alone (so far they haven't killed each other while we were out).  We have eaten there even when we have stayed at FW, OKW, but don't do it every trip.


Another vote for loving Artist Point.  I'm allergic to mushrooms but DH has that mushroom soup every time we eat at AP.  I always have the cedar planked salmon with cobbler for dessert.  I also had one of the best salads I'd ever had in my life at our last meal at AP. It had a champagne vinegrette dressing and candied nuts (walmuts?) and I ate every last bite. That's rare for me.


----------



## horselover

Good morning all!  You were a chatty group last night!  The groupie meet was a big success.  It was so nice to meet Jimmy, Tammy & their lovely children & also DiznyDi & DiznyDad.    Sorry you couldn't make it Teapot!            Jimmy has promised to post some pics.  I will post pics of the cake when I'm home on Friday.      My DH has been officially dubbed AnniversaryGuy so if I can ever get him online that will be his screen name.

Just one more full day here today.         We've been debating what to do today.  We have ressies for lunch at Le Cellier at 12:30 & had planned to finally catch Off Kilter later in the day, but it's supposed to be a scorcher today so we may go to Blizzard Beach instead.  Oh what a tough spot to be in!          I have a feeling we'll probably stick with our original plans.  One last nice meal before we go since we have no dinner ressies tonight.    For those that have asked about the crowds we have found them to be light to moderate.   We did MK Sunday night just before EEMH so it was hard to really judge, but we didn't wait more than 5 min. for anything.  Lines at Epcot Sunday during the day were 30 min. standby for Test Track & 50 min. for Soarin'.   Typhoon Lagoon seemed less crowded also.  The only long line was for the family raft ride.  We finally discovered the Crush & Gusher on this trip.  What a fun ride!  Except at the end when I kept falling out of the float as soon as I hit the pool.  

Have a great day all.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Thanks for the update *horselover*.  Hope you convince AnniversaryGuy to get on the DIS.  Wish we could have been there!

*Maria* - Thanks for the picture of the shower curtain!  I love it! Also for the other VB pictures.  We'll get there some day.

*Dizny Dad* - Hope you have a great birthday tomorrow!  

And that you and DiznyDi are having an awesome vacation.

Everyone at WDW keep cool and drink lots of water.  Those at home just dream with me....There's no place like home....there's no place like home....


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Maria - Thanks for the picture of the shower curtain! I love it! Also for the other VB pictures. We'll get there some day.



Glad u enjoyed them Dory !!   Beautiful here today.  I think we're supposed to hit like 84 ?  Nice breeze off the ocean.....headin' to the beach.  


Horeslover ! Glad the meet went well  !   Wish I could have made it.  I am going to try and meet up with DiznyDi and dianeschlicht on Friday at AKL/AKV.  

Have fun today whatever you decide.  And yes...Crush and Gusher is awesome !  I think Pineapple Plunger is the best  
PS : love Off Kilter !

Maria


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey all!!  You folks were busy last night.  And Muush, stay away from those winds















Should have took a picture after we cut into it, only half left!  It was SOOOO good!!  Thanks horselover for sharing.




L to R  jimmytammy, horselover and DH, DiznyDi and DiznyDad




jimmytammy and kids




DiznyDi and DiznyDad




horselover and DH




DiznyDi made this breadbasket cover for each family.  What a wonderful gift!

We had a great time!  We missed teapot not being there, but understand.  Looking forward to all who can be at the meet in Dec!!


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

How fun looks like you all had a ball!

Can't wait for Dec!

JT Thanks for the 411 on the crowds.

10 day weather report shows it's going to be a hot one.


May 10  Sunday 
Mix of sun and clouds. Highs in the mid 90s and lows in the upper 60s. 

May 11  Monday 
Times of sun and clouds. Highs in the mid 90s and lows in the low 70s. 

May 12  Tuesday 
Mix of sun and clouds. Highs in the low 90s and lows in the upper 60s. 

May 13  Wednesday 
Isolated thunderstorms. Highs in the low 90s and lows in the upper 60s. 

May 14  Thursday 
Scattered thunderstorms. Highs in the low 90s and lows in the upper 60s. 

May 15  Friday 
Abundant sunshine. Highs in the low 90s and lows in the upper 60s. 

Joe


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Missed the online meet last night!!!  It was nice out and we went for a really really long walk and didn't get back in time.  Glad everyone had a nice chat though.

Welcome Disney0210!  



Muushka said:


> I'm late!  I missed the meet!!!
> 
> We had some wild weather this evening with a tornado touching down about 2 miles from here!!
> 
> I hope everyone had fun and where is my huge piece of cake??


Glad you are okay.  I know how scary that is!

Thanks for the pictures from the meet including the cake.  Boy does that look good.  Wish I could have been there.

Maria looks like quite the view you have there!


----------



## Muushka

What a nice time you all had last night!  I love that you put the tables together.  We were at a meet there once and we didn't think to do that (this was looooong before Groupie-dom)

That cake looked yum.....wish I had a piece....a really big one....


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Beautiful cake! Yummy! Happy anniversary horselover and Anniversary Guy. 

Love the pictures. So glad you all could get together.


----------



## cheer4bison

Great pictures from last night's meet!  Thanks for sharing.

I have to ask about that breakbasket cover. It is so cool.   Is that cross-stitched?  If so, DiznyDi, do you still have the pattern for it?  Is that the logo that is on your shirt too?  You sure are creative.  Groupies are a special breed, aren't they?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Groupies* - I also missed the online meet but it seems that everyone, both online at at the lodge had a great time!  And that cake looks awesome!!!

*Muushka* - glad you stayed firmly planted on the ground!   



WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> JT Thanks for the 411 on the crowds.
> 
> 10 day weather report shows it's going to be a hot one.



It has been nice to hear that the crowds haven't been a crazy as some of the predictions.  When I made our ressies for May I knew it would be warmer but really didn't think it would be this hot.  It's going to be very different from our last few trips which have been in Dec - Feb.  



cheer4bison said:


> I have to ask about that breakbasket cover. It is so cool.   Is that cross-stitched?  If so, DiznyDi, do you still have the pattern for it?  Is that the logo that is on your shirt too?  You sure are creative.  Groupies are a special breed, aren't they?



Agreed on all of this - very creative DiznyDi and I'd love to get the pattern also if you still have it!?!

*AP* - we've only eaten there once be really enjoyed the meal.  I had the salmon which was _almost_ as good as what we serve at our restaurant!    JK - it was _very_ good!






Ok - back to preparing for the trip.  Hopefully I won't have to pull any late nighters to get it all together......but then again, why should this trip be any different!


----------



## eliza61

Miserable day at work today.  Its rainy and wet and what do I see in my email first thing.  Announcement for 8:00 am meeting.  Mandatory hours reductions.  Oh joy.  This would be right before I'm supposed to send a big ole check for Rizzo's tuition.

On the bright side I get to make ADR's today.


----------



## Muushka

I'm sorry Eliza, I hope the hours reduction is not too bad for you.

Speaking of hours reduction, my poor Mr Muush's has been reduced to zero.
Microsoft had a big round of layoffs on Tuesday and his site got cut big time.  Out of 60 people, 9 will remain.  We will still be at our meet in Dec, but probably going to go ahead and cancel that cruise on Solstice.  Wah!


----------



## Degli

OMG!
If it ever stops raining here in Delaware! 40 days and 40 nights. Since day is the national day of prayer I think I know what to pray for. What I wouldn't do to see the sunshine again. Vero Beach looks so pretty. I'm jonesing for VWL. My 10yo dd always asks, "mommy, if you could live anywhere in WDW, where would it be"? I say, I think you know! We have to get back soon. 




MiaSRN62 said:


> Glad u enjoyed them Dory !!   Beautiful here today.  I think we're supposed to hit like 84 ?  Nice breeze off the ocean.....headin' to the beach.
> 
> 
> Horeslover ! Glad the meet went well  !   Wish I could have made it.  I am going to try and meet up with DiznyDi and dianeschlicht on Friday at AKL/AKV.
> 
> Have fun today whatever you decide.  And yes...Crush and Gusher is awesome !  I think Pineapple Plunger is the best
> PS : love Off Kilter !
> 
> Maria


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> Miserable day at work today.  Its rainy and wet and what do I see in my email first thing.  Announcement for 8:00 am meeting.  Mandatory hours reductions.  Oh joy.  This would be right before I'm supposed to send a big ole check for Rizzo's tuition.
> 
> On the bright side I get to make ADR's today.



Sorry to hear about your hours being reduced.  I hope that turns around soon.


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> peaking of hours reduction, my poor Mr Muush's has been reduced to zero.
> Microsoft had a big round of layoffs on Tuesday and his site got cut big time.  Out of 60 people, 9 will remain.  We will still be at our meet in Dec, but probably going to go ahead and cancel that cruise on Solstice.  Wah!



Yikes!  I hope something else comes up for your Mr Muushka soon!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Eliza and Muushka -  

KAT4DISNEY - Happy packing!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey yall!!

We are headed to Le Cellier for lunch then to DTD to do Mothers Day shopping.  Then to La Nouba, 1st time ever!!

BTW, Ranger Stan will be 82 on Sat.  He has to work, so anyone that may be here, if you can say hello, he would love it.

Still having a great time, and hard to believe its almost over.  Got Dec to look forward too though


----------



## MiaSRN62

Loved the pics from the Groupie Meet JT !  DiznyDi...the breadbasket covers were awesome !!!!!    I missed the online meet as well due to flight and rental car delays.  Got to VB 3 hours later than expected.    




> BTW, Ranger Stan will be 82 on Sat. He has to work, so anyone that may be here, if you can say hello, he would love it.



Thank you very much for the head's up JT !!!!   I will be looking for him !


Degli....I know.  Our area is getting so much rain and it's dry as a bone down here in FL !  They need it bad.  This is the second worst drought they've ever experienced.   

eliza and Muushka (dh).  So very sorry about the jobs.  This has got to be so hard.  Dh and I always think how this could happen to anyone and at any time.   My thoughts will be with you guys.  Hope something changes for the better soon.  



> We are headed to Le Cellier for lunch then to DTD to do Mothers Day shopping. Then to La Nouba, 1st time ever!!


Have fun JT !!!!!


One more night at VB.....we check out tommorrow.  Head to Melbourne to get dd completely moved out and we have to clean her apartment for college inspection. Then we leave for VWL !


Maria


----------



## blossomz

So sorry about the reduction of work hours Eliza and Muush!!!

JT..thank you for the fabulous photos!  Makes us feel like we were almost there!  That cake looks like it was delicious!  

We finally had a little sunshine here!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> Miserable day at work today.  Its rainy and wet and what do I see in my email first thing.  Announcement for 8:00 am meeting.  Mandatory hours reductions.  Oh joy.  This would be right before I'm supposed to send a big ole check for Rizzo's tuition.
> 
> On the bright side I get to make ADR's today.





Muushka said:


> I'm sorry Eliza, I hope the hours reduction is not too bad for you.
> 
> Speaking of hours reduction, my poor Mr Muush's has been reduced to zero.
> Microsoft had a big round of layoffs on Tuesday and his site got cut big time.  Out of 60 people, 9 will remain.  We will still be at our meet in Dec, but probably going to go ahead and cancel that cruise on Solstice.  Wah!




So sorry!  Hope things turn around soon.  


Kathy have a great trip!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> KAT4DISNEY - Happy packing!





Disney loving Iowan said:


> Kathy have a great trip!!!



Thanks Dory and DLI!  Can you believe I have nothing in the suitcases yet!   But I have until 4:45 am when we have to leave for the airport.


----------



## blossomz

Hey Kat...get packin'!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks Dory and DLI!  Can you believe I have nothing in the suitcases yet!   But I have until 4:45 am when we have to leave for the airport.



Oh I see--you are a last minute packer.  Well you better get busy because it's almost the last minute!   I tend to start a pile a few weeks early, then start suitcases a few days before.  Most of it however gets stuck in the night before so I understand!  

We leave in 12 days 13 hours 18 minutes so I better get that first pile started! 

JT--thanks for the news about Ranger Stan's birthday. Give him a big happy birthday from the groupies who aren't there.


----------



## jimmytammy

Last post before heading home.

Loved La Nouba!!  It was wonderful.

Ran into DiznyDi and Dad Wed night.  We really enjoyed meeting them and horselover and DH.  Looking forward to meeting even more groupies in Dec.

Ranger Stan seemed hip to coming to our meet in Dec as honorary guest.  If he is still working, he liked idea of getting together over lunch hour, usually at 1.  But he very well may not be here then.  SO if thats the case, we can plan a time for the meet, see if it works for him, then go from there.  I do think he would prefer daytime, since he lives about 45 mins away, driving at night might not suit him.

For those that are dealing with weather related stuff, stay safe.  

See yall when we get home.


----------



## cheer4bison

Thanks for sharing the details of your trip, JT!  Sorry that it is over so quickly.  I'm sure you are too. 

Have a safe journey home.

Jill


----------



## wildernessDad

We're packed here at the WD family house, 'cept for some phone chargers and stuff!

Got a virus this past Wednesday; got the doc to prescribe a Z pack just in case.  Feeling better today.  Will take the Z pack with me to WDW.

I'm ready to rumbbbbbbble in the jungle!  Am climbing the walls here at work.  Got that kid feeling again, like I always do when I enter the MK.  It's close!  We'll be flying down this Sunday!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DODIE!!!!!!  Have a great trip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well Eliza we are with you on the hours reduction now.  Our company is down to a 4 day week.  I won't effect me since I'm PT but DH will have to collect for that day.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> We're packed here at the WD family house, 'cept for some phone chargers and stuff!
> 
> Got a virus this past Wednesday; got the doc to prescribe a Z pack just in case.  Feeling better today.  Will take the Z pack with me to WDW.
> 
> I'm ready to rumbbbbbbble in the jungle!  Am climbing the walls here at work.  Got that kid feeling again, like I always do when I enter the MK.  It's close!  We'll be flying down this Sunday!



WD, you sound like you are going to have a great time at the World.  I hope illness eludes you and that you have a wonderful time.



jimmytammy said:


> Last post before heading home.
> 
> Loved La Nouba!!  It was wonderful.
> 
> Ran into DiznyDi and Dad Wed night.  We really enjoyed meeting them and horselover and DH.  Looking forward to meeting even more groupies in Dec.
> 
> Ranger Stan seemed hip to coming to our meet in Dec as honorary guest.  If he is still working, he liked idea of getting together over lunch hour, usually at 1.  But he very well may not be here then.  SO if thats the case, we can plan a time for the meet, see if it works for him, then go from there.  I do think he would prefer daytime, since he lives about 45 mins away, driving at night might not suit him.
> 
> For those that are dealing with weather related stuff, stay safe.
> 
> See yall when we get home.



That sounds great for Ranger Stan.  Fingers crossed that he hangs out till we get there.



Disney loving Iowan said:


> DODIE!!!!!!  Have a great trip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well Eliza we are with you on the hours reduction now.  Our company is down to a 4 day week.  I won't effect me since I'm PT but DH will have to collect for that day.



Ugh.  This is not fun, is it.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

wildernessDad said:


> We're packed here at the WD family house, 'cept for some phone chargers and stuff!
> 
> Got a virus this past Wednesday; got the doc to prescribe a Z pack just in case.  Feeling better today.  Will take the Z pack with me to WDW.
> 
> I'm ready to rumbbbbbbble in the jungle!  Am climbing the walls here at work.  Got that kid feeling again, like I always do when I enter the MK.  It's close!  We'll be flying down this Sunday!



Stay well and have a safe & wonderful vacation! Will I be in trouble with the groupies if I ask for AKV pictures from your trip?


KAT4DISNEY May 8-14 AKV (concierge!) May 14-17 Vero 
DODIE! May 9 VWL, May 10-14 DCL
WDWRR_ENGINEER May 10-15 BCV   , May 14-15 BWV 
wildernessDad May 10-16 AKV (Concierge!)

Have fun y'all!





Oh DLI - I hate to hear that!


----------



## eliza61

Disney loving Iowan said:


> DODIE!!!!!!  Have a great trip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well Eliza we are with you on the hours reduction now.  Our company is down to a 4 day week.  I won't effect me since I'm PT but DH will have to collect for that day.



Ouch!  Well, we're going to have hanging out here for a little morale support while we eat or PB & J sandwiches.  

To all the moms, grandmoms, aunties, dad who braid little girls hair or any one who has made a childs day magical!!  

Have an awesome Mother's day weekend.

Be safe and travel well *DODIE*
Kat
WD
Joe,
You guys have great vacations.  lot's of pictures please!!


----------



## wildernessDad

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Stay well and have a safe & wonderful vacation! Will I be in trouble with the groupies if I ask for AKV pictures from your trip?
> 
> 
> KAT4DISNEY May 8-14 AKV (concierge!) May 14-17 Vero
> DODIE! May 9 VWL, May 10-14 DCL
> WDWRR_ENGINEER May 10-15 BCV   , May 14-15 BWV
> wildernessDad May 10-16 AKV (Concierge!)
> 
> Have fun y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh DLI - I hate to hear that!



I plan on getting high resolution pictures this time down.  Maybe not raw, but like 5 MB jpegs.


----------



## twokats

Muushka:  I can't believe it, but I get to ask you to add another trip for me!!!

After we added on the extra points, DD came to me and asked if it would be possible for us to take a Mother/Daughter trip before the next year was up.  We asked DH and he did not have a problem with us going by ourselves!  

We then tried to figure out when we wanted to go.   We have always wanted to see the Christmas decorations, so as of now we have AKLV for Dec 1-5 and SSR for Dec 5-10.  We are waitlisted for VWL for the SSR days (everyone keep their fingers crossed).  Hopefully if ya'll do the meet during the time we are there, we could join you and I could also put faces to names!! 

This will be the first time any of us have been twice in the same year.  

Dory:  I am at the two week mark also for my upcoming trip.  Went shopping today (just in Greenville) for some of the little things.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

wildernessDad said:


> I plan on getting high resolution pictures this time down.  Maybe not raw, but like 5 MB jpegs.



Can't wait to see them.  We are staying at AKV for the first time in 2 weeks!




twokats said:


> Muushka:  I can't believe it, but I get to ask you to add another trip for me!!!
> 
> After we added on the extra points, DD came to me and asked if it would be possible for us to take a Mother/Daughter trip before the next year was up.  We asked DH and he did not have a problem with us going by ourselves!
> 
> We then tried to figure out when we wanted to go.   We have always wanted to see the Christmas decorations, so as of now we have AKLV for Dec 1-5 and SSR for Dec 5-10.  We are waitlisted for VWL for the SSR days (everyone keep their fingers crossed).  Hopefully if ya'll do the meet during the time we are there, we could join you and I could also put faces to names!!
> 
> This will be the first time any of us have been twice in the same year.
> 
> Dory:  I am at the two week mark also for my upcoming trip.  Went shopping today (just in Greenville) for some of the little things.



 Yay for adding another trip! How fun to do a Mother/Daughter trip at Christmas!

2 weeks! It doesn't seem real.  I need to get some shopping done too.


----------



## MiaSRN62

I'm not mentioned in the list of Groupies in the posts above....but I am HERE at VWL !   We're in 2561 studio !   We are A-L-L the way at the end of the hall (well, second from the end).   Nice, quiet, peaceful view......love listening to all the birds and the frogs at night.   

I'll be wearing a lime green scrunchie in my hair if anyone sees me !  Have lunch at Sanaa at 1 pm today.  Plans are to be mostly in Epcot today.  Gonna be a hot one today the weather people are saying.  Took us 4 hours to move dd out of her dorm yesterday and felt our skin was melting off.  We had to go up and down 3 flights of stairs multiple times.....we were so tired by the time we arrived here at VWL.  


See u all ....hoping all the other Groupies here or arriving soon have a safe and fun time !
Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

Went back to look at the list....

DiznyDi and DODIE.....you guys are here now at the VWL with me !  Let me know where u are and maybe we can meet for a quick "hello".  

Maria


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

MiaSRN62 said:


> I'm not mentioned in the list of Groupies in the posts above....but I am HERE at VWL !   We're in 2561 studio !   We are A-L-L the way at the end of the hall (well, second from the end).   Nice, quiet, peaceful view......love listening to all the birds and the frogs at night.
> 
> I'll be wearing a lime green scrunchie in my hair if anyone sees me !  Have lunch at Sanaa at 1 pm today.  Plans are to be mostly in Epcot today.  Gonna be a hot one today the weather people are saying.  Took us 4 hours to move dd out of her dorm yesterday and felt our skin was melting off.  We had to go up and down 3 flights of stairs multiple times.....we were so tired by the time we arrived here at VWL.
> 
> 
> See u all ....hoping all the other Groupies here or arriving soon have a safe and fun time !
> Maria





MiaSRN62 said:


> Went back to look at the list....
> 
> DiznyDi and DODIE.....you guys are here now at the VWL with me !  Let me know where u are and maybe we can meet for a quick "hello".
> 
> Maria



Hi Maria!  Sorry about that.  That was just the list of those leaving soon.  I am glad you made it through the hot move out of the dorm experience and get to relax now at VWL.  Enjoy the flower festival and let us know how Sanaa is.  

Hope you and DiznyDi and Dodie get to meet up!


----------



## jimmytammy

We are home.  Saw DiznyDi, DiznyDad and the rest of their gang at Epcot yesterday as we were heading to get a bite of lunch.  Such nice folks, like I imagine all are here on the groupies.  For all that are there at VWL...have a great time!  For all who are on their way...be safe!


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> Muushka:  I can't believe it, but I get to ask you to add another trip for me!!!
> 
> After we added on the extra points, DD came to me and asked if it would be possible for us to take a Mother/Daughter trip before the next year was up.  We asked DH and he did not have a problem with us going by ourselves!
> 
> We then tried to figure out when we wanted to go.   We have always wanted to see the Christmas decorations, so as of now we have AKLV for Dec 1-5 and SSR for Dec 5-10.  We are waitlisted for VWL for the SSR days (everyone keep their fingers crossed).  Hopefully if ya'll do the meet during the time we are there, we could join you and I could also put faces to names!!
> 
> This will be the first time any of us have been twice in the same year.
> 
> Dory:  I am at the two week mark also for my upcoming trip.  Went shopping today (just in Greenville) for some of the little things.



How fun is that???  Fingers crossed that you get VWL, we expect to see you at our meet no matter where you stay!



MiaSRN62 said:


> I'm not mentioned in the list of Groupies in the posts above....but I am HERE at VWL !   We're in 2561 studio !   We are A-L-L the way at the end of the hall (well, second from the end).   Nice, quiet, peaceful view......love listening to all the birds and the frogs at night.
> 
> I'll be wearing a lime green scrunchie in my hair if anyone sees me !  Have lunch at Sanaa at 1 pm today.  Plans are to be mostly in Epcot today.  Gonna be a hot one today the weather people are saying.  Took us 4 hours to move dd out of her dorm yesterday and felt our skin was melting off.  We had to go up and down 3 flights of stairs multiple times.....we were so tired by the time we arrived here at VWL.
> 
> 
> See u all ....hoping all the other Groupies here or arriving soon have a safe and fun time !
> Maria



Have fun Maria!  I hope you all get to get together.

Welcome back *JT!*  Thanks for all your hard work for us.


----------



## TammyNC

Hello groupies...I'm the other half of jimmytammy.

I was talking with DH and told him I didn't think I'd ever posted over here but did want to stop in and say how much fun it was meeting DiznyDi, DiznyDad along with their daughter and DiznyDi's mom and horselover and her dh while on our trip.


----------



## Muushka

Hi there T!  Wait till Dec....lots of Groupies!


----------



## blossomz

Hi T!!  Glad you finally joined in!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Hi Groupies,
A very quick post before we head off to MK for Spectro and Wishes tonight!  I managed to get packed and then get a whole 3 1/2 hours of sleep before I was up at 3:45 am.    Now, I confess I am a last minute packer but this was bad, even for me!  

We made it across the country and then dropped my nephew off at SSR to stay with his parents and then we headed to AKV for our check in.  My sister and her family were supposed to be at AKV with us but needed to do a last minute date change and didn't want to move so that's why we're at different places.  I have realized however that they are hotel people - not condos, but that's a whole other story.

Went and sweated it out in Epcot for a bit late this morning and afternoon.  Then back to concierge to have a few snacks and drinks and naps.  I'm definitely liking this concierge!  I've taken a few pics and will try and get them uploaded either tonight or tomorrow.

Off to MK!  Hope all the others leaving soon have good travels!!


----------



## wildernessDad

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Went and sweated it out in Epcot for a bit late this morning and afternoon.  Then back to concierge to have a few snacks and drinks and naps.  I'm definitely liking this concierge!  I've taken a few pics and will try and get them uploaded either tonight or tomorrow.



We'll be there tomorrow!  Glad you're having a good time thus far.  Hope that the crowds haven't been too bad.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

WD and Joe have safe travel tomorrow and great trips!!

Jimmy thanks for all your pictures etc.  It was nice to live it through you!

Tammy so nice to hear from you!

Maria hope you enjoy yourself and keep cool down there!

Eliza and Muushka this economy sure stinks right now.  Hope everything will be okay for you as well as our other groupies that have been affected by all this.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Hi Groupies!* 

Well, we're back in cool and comfortable Ohio!

In a word, our trip was *HOT* Oppressively Hot, Unseasonably Hot, Hotter than H--- Hot! We were definitely not expecting to have this kind of heat. 90's+ every day with horrid humidity. We could tolerate the heat OK, but the humidity took its toll on our (asthmatic) daughter and my mom. 

We found the park crowds to be manageable. Certainly heavier on the week-ends than the week-days. We walked on Toy Story Mania 3 times with only about a 25 - 30 minute wait.

Our son is now home on R&R from active duty in Iraq. Unfortunately he did not get home in time to make the trip with us, so my mom took his place.

Heat aside, this was a GREAT trip! Ranger Stan greeted us upon arrival! We made his acquaintance and invited and encouraged him to come to our Groupie meet in December. Convinced him he is a legend on the Dis and everyone would welcome the opportunity to spend some time with him. We also were able to take his Lodge tour later in the week. Today, prior to leaving, we were the Flag Family and again had the pleasure of Ranger Stan's company as we stood on the roof top, raised the flags and enjoyed the scenery. What an experience! Today is his birthday. We even sang to him for all the world to hear!

It was a pleasure to meet Jimmy, Tammy, Chase, Kris, horselover and AnniversaryGuy. The cake was huge, beautifully decorated and absolutely delicious. It was almost too pretty to cut! Of course, the meeting location couldn't be beat! Thanks for sharing your evening with us! And thanks, Jimmy for posting the pictures!

For those of you that inquired, the design is not cross stitch. I have several computerized embroidery machines. This is an embroidery file. If you have a machine, send me a pm and I can send you the file. This particular design is fairly dense. I do have it on my shirt, though wouldn't recommend it for a shirt. Dizny Dad has a different design on his shirt. 

We took the 'Magic Behind the Steam Trains Tour' on Dizny Dad's birthday. We appreciated very much going to the round house and having a first hand look at the different trains and to have the opportunity to sit in the firemans seat. Our tour guide gave a full, wonderful history of Walt Disney, his formative years, his passion for trains and their role at the parks.

WELCOME to those new folks that have wandered over to our little part of the Dis.

*Eliza*, I think you had asked about Artist Point? We have eaten there on several occasions. The food is wonderful! Our daughter had the scallops and while they had superb flavor, there were only 3 of the little buggers and she left hungry. Should you decide to go, ask for a window seat when you check in for your reservation.

If anyone is still concerned about the 'Swine Flu' - there is plenty of Purell available for use and for purchase. We all carried small bottles of the stuff and used it frequently. Twice during our stay, we did receive a notice under our door as a health update.

We thoroughly enjoyed our stay. We were in room 2545 - a dedicated 2 bedroom with a lake view - well you could sort of see the lake through the trees. The room was ready upon arrival, was clean with everything in order. We found 2 of the 3 remotes to be non-functioning. A single call and 5 minutes later, new remotes were given.

Sorry Muush, to hear about Mr. Muush!

TammyNC - So nice to see you over here and a pleasure to meet you, too.

Di


----------



## Muushka

Glad you made it back home safely DD.  I am sorry your son wasn't able to make it.  Again, please tell him thank you for all that he does for all of us.

Cool that you were able to talk to Ranger Stan!  I hope he is there in Dec.  How awesome would that be!

Glad you had such a nice trip.


----------



## Corinne

Hi All~

I just finished reading the past week's posts. It was wonderful to see photos of the meet, Maria's VB pics, and just hearing about everyone's time at WDW.  Hope all the groupies there now are having a wonderful time!

I also want to wish all the Mom's a happy Mother's Day!


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznyDi said:


> *Hi Groupies!*
> 
> Well, we're back in cool and comfortable Ohio!
> 
> In a word, our trip was *HOT* Oppressively Hot, Unseasonably Hot, Hotter than H--- Hot! We were definitely not expecting to have this kind of heat. 90's+ every day with horrid humidity. We could tolerate the heat OK, but the humidity took its toll on our (asthmatic) daughter and my mom.
> 
> We found the park crowds to be manageable. Certainly heavier on the week-ends than the week-days. We walked on Toy Story Mania 3 times with only about a 25 - 30 minute wait.
> 
> Our son is now home on R&R from active duty in Iraq. Unfortunately he did not get home in time to make the trip with us, so my mom took his place.
> 
> Heat aside, this was a GREAT trip! Ranger Stan greeted us upon arrival! We made his acquaintance and invited and encouraged him to come to our Groupie meet in December. Convinced him he is a legend on the Dis and everyone would welcome the opportunity to spend some time with him. We also were able to take his Lodge tour later in the week. Today, prior to leaving, we were the Flag Family and again had the pleasure of Ranger Stan's company as we stood on the roof top, raised the flags and enjoyed the scenery. What an experience! Today is his birthday. We even sang to him for all the world to hear!
> 
> It was a pleasure to meet Jimmy, Tammy, Chase, Kris, horselover and AnniversaryGuy. The cake was huge, beautifully decorated and absolutely delicious. It was almost too pretty to cut! Of course, the meeting location couldn't be beat! Thanks for sharing your evening with us! And thanks, Jimmy for posting the pictures!
> 
> For those of you that inquired, the design is not cross stitch. I have several computerized embroidery machines. This is an embroidery file. If you have a machine, send me a pm and I can send you the file. This particular design is fairly dense. I do have it on my shirt, though wouldn't recommend it for a shirt. Dizny Dad has a different design on his shirt.
> 
> We took the 'Magic Behind the Steam Trains Tour' on Dizny Dad's birthday. We appreciated very much going to the round house and having a first hand look at the different trains and to have the opportunity to sit in the firemans seat. Our tour guide gave a full, wonderful history of Walt Disney, his formative years, his passion for trains and their role at the parks.
> 
> WELCOME to those new folks that have wandered over to our little part of the Dis.
> 
> *Eliza*, I think you had asked about Artist Point? We have eaten there on several occasions. The food is wonderful! Our daughter had the scallops and while they had superb flavor, there were only 3 of the little buggers and she left hungry. Should you decide to go, ask for a window seat when you check in for your reservation.
> 
> If anyone is still concerned about the 'Swine Flu' - there is plenty of Purell available for use and for purchase. We all carried small bottles of the stuff and used it frequently. Twice during our stay, we did receive a notice under our door as a health update.
> 
> We thoroughly enjoyed our stay. We were in room 2545 - a dedicated 2 bedroom with a lake view - well you could sort of see the lake through the trees. The room was ready upon arrival, was clean with everything in order. We found 2 of the 3 remotes to be non-functioning. A single call and 5 minutes later, new remotes were given.
> 
> Sorry Muush, to hear about Mr. Muush!
> 
> TammyNC - So nice to see you over here and a pleasure to meet you, too.
> 
> Di



Glad you folks made it home safely


----------



## jimmytammy

blossomz said:


> Hi T!!  Glad you finally joined in!



Me too


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Happy Mother's Day to all the moosie mothers!

DiznyDi - glad y'all made it home safely.  Sorry to hear about the hot humid weather.  We had that happen once on an October trip and we were camping.  It was not the most fun I've had at WDW. How exciting that you got to be flag family!  And on Ranger Stan's birthday.  What a memory to have from your trip!

Corinne - 



It's the other half of JT!!! - 





Glad y'all are home too and thanks again for letting us live through your pictures. So glad you are here on the groupies thread.

KAT4DISNEY - 3:45 am  Can't wait to see your pics.

wildernessdad - Have fun! Waiting patiently to see pics and hear about your trip.


----------



## Corinne

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all the moosie mothers!



OMG, Dory! That is so adorable!  You and Maria sure keep me entertained with your clip art!


----------



## Muushka

*Oh yes!  Happy Mother's Day to all of our Groupie Moms!*


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> *Oh yes!  Happy Mother's Day to all of our Groupie Moms!*



Ditto!


----------



## blossomz

Glad everyone made it home and had what sounds like a great trip!  Happy Mom's day to all!


----------



## Granny

Happy Mother's Day to all mothers and those who take a mother's part in others' lives.  Thanks to each of you for your nurturing and love!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all mothers and those who take a mother's part in others' lives.  Thanks to each of you for your nurturing and love!!



I agree!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all mothers and those who take a mother's part in others' lives.  Thanks to each of you for your nurturing and love!!



Me too!!


----------



## horselover

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms, grandmoms & stepmoms out there!  I'm having serious vacation withdrawal & addonitis!         I think I'm going to call tomorrow & get on the waitlist for one more night in Dec.  DH & I took the extra day (Thu.) this time & it still didn't feel like enough.   One of these days I'll get around to posting some trip highlights & some pics.  Still basking in the post-vaca memories!


----------



## Muushka

Groupies!!  My favorite My Name is Earl episode is on tomorrow night at 10:30 on TBS.

This is the one where the man Josh (the one who Joy locked in the back of the truck) dies.  They try to have a funeral for him, but he has no friends.  Then they go to his apartment and find out that all of his friends are on the internet.  And they have a cyber-funeral.

If you want to take it a step further, there is lots of info on this thread about this particular show. http://forums.televisionwithoutpity.com/index.php?showtopic=3129222&st=2625

The special thing about this show is that Josh actually went on this website and talked about his greatest fear (which is what he actually dies of, being crushed in a Murphy bed).  Then Joy uses his computer (this is real life now, not the show) and actually posts on the board (televisionwithoutpity.com) that Josh posted on. And these posters are putting 2+2 together and realizing what a shout out they got.

This is what Joy posted:


> This is the post from "Joy":
> Wide Wide World of Web,
> 
> I am sorry to inform you that Josh is dead. We have been trying to plan a funeral for him but didn’t know who to invite. My name is Joy Darville/Hickey/Turner. I kidnapped Josh a while back but lets keep that between us. You’re cool right? Anyway, these names started poppin up and we found all this stuff on his computer so if you wanna come to a funeral we’re having for him, ******* typing is a pain the ***, anyway, if you want to come to a funeral it’s gonna be next Saturday afternoon at three o’clock at that funeral home down by “Chubby’s U Rent Tools”. I don’t know the address but it’s the only funeral home in Camden and it’s owned by that guy with the mustache that looks like he didn’t wipe his face after drinking some chocolate milk. Just ask around. You’ll find it. If anyone messes with you tell 'em you know Joy and they'll let you alone.
> 
> By the way, I’m keeping this darn computer. Earl don’t want it and the kids may need it for school or to look at porn when they turn fourteen.
> 
> If any of you geeks knows how to get this thing to play Ms. Pac Man or let me watch videos of them hanging Saddam gimmie a shout on Dead Josh’s email: whojackie@gmail.com
> 
> Gotta go. Earl wants to see the fish again.



So, if you aren't busy Monday night, give it a watch.


----------



## TammyNC

jimmytammy said:


> Me too



Thanks honey.



Muushka said:


> Groupies!!  My favorite My Name is Earl episode is on tomorrow night at 10:30 on TBS.
> 
> This is the one where the man Josh (the one who Joy locked in the back of the truck) dies.  They try to have a funeral for him, but he has no friends.  Then they go to his apartment and find out that all of his friends are on the internet.  And they have a cyber-funeral.
> 
> If you want to take it a step further, there is lots of info on this thread about this particular show. http://forums.televisionwithoutpity.com/index.php?showtopic=3129222&st=2625
> 
> The special thing about this show is that Josh actually went on this website and talked about his greatest fear (which is what he actually dies of, being crushed in a Murphy bed).  Then Joy uses his computer (this is real life now, not the show) and actually posts on the board (televisionwithoutpity.com) that Josh posted on. And these posters are putting 2+2 together and realizing what a shout out they got.
> 
> This is what Joy posted:
> 
> 
> So, if you aren't busy Monday night, give it a watch.



I don't think I've ever seen an episode, I'll go set up the DVR so we can give it a watch.


----------



## eliza61

Monday morning trivia:

In 1999, the three ferryboats that ran between the ticket and transportation center (TTC) and the Magic Kingdom were renamed.
The original names, "Kingdom Queen, Magic kingdom I and Magic kingdom II" became, respectively, the "_General Joe Potter_", "_Admiral Joe Fowler_, and _"Richard F. Irvine_" to honor men who were instrumental in the creation of WDW.


----------



## Dizny Dad

I'm back to my Disney Support Project (work) and now have time to rest.  As reported by DiznyDi, we indeed are back and the trip was outstanding as expected.  

I knew the lawn would need mowing when I returned, but was not prepared for the 12' high grass I needed to get back in line! (It was that cool, wet Ohio spring weather we left behind that works wonders on such things).

It was a great pleasure meeting a few of the VWL Groupies - Jimmy, Tammy, Chase, Christian, Horselover & Anniversary Guy ().  Putting faces on the names really brings so much more depth to our little discussions here in this corner of the internet.  And what a great place to find everyone - in the Carolwood Pacific Room.  Thanks to each of you for your efforts to make such a meeting take place & work!  And thanks Horselover & AG for sharing your special day and goodies with the rest of us!

Thanks Jimmy for posting your report & pictures.

It was also a great pleasure to spend a little time with Ranger Stan.  Singing Happy Birthday to him Saturday morning in the middle of the Lodge Lobby in high volume was fun and Stan seemed to enjoy it.  We appreciate his knowledge of the lodge, of Disney, and of the greater things in Life.  Thanks Ranger Stan - you are the man!

One last note - I greatly enjoyed the Steam Train Tour.  "Jack" our conductor for the tour is packed full of knowledge and details, and was really excited to share them all.  It was a great expereince to be there when they lit the fire and build up the steam, tested the safety systems, and let everyone sit a spell in the fireman's seat in the engine cockpit. 

And now on to planning the details for our next Disney adventure.   (I may squeeze a little work in too!)


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Groupies!!  My favorite My Name is Earl episode is on tomorrow night at 10:30 on TBS.
> 
> This is the one where the man Josh (the one who Joy locked in the back of the truck) dies.  They try to have a funeral for him, but he has no friends.  Then they go to his apartment and find out that all of his friends are on the internet.  And they have a cyber-funeral.
> 
> If you want to take it a step further, there is lots of info on this thread about this particular show. http://forums.televisionwithoutpity.com/index.php?showtopic=3129222&st=2625
> 
> The special thing about this show is that Josh actually went on this website and talked about his greatest fear (which is what he actually dies of, being crushed in a Murphy bed).  Then Joy uses his computer (this is real life now, not the show) and actually posts on the board (televisionwithoutpity.com) that Josh posted on. And these posters are putting 2+2 together and realizing what a shout out they got.
> 
> This is what Joy posted:
> 
> 
> So, if you aren't busy Monday night, give it a watch.



That is awesome!  I'll have to try to remember to DVR it.  Thanks!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Muushka said:


> Groupies!!  My favorite My Name is Earl episode is on tomorrow night at 10:30 on TBS.
> 
> This is the one where the man Josh (the one who Joy locked in the back of the truck) dies.  They try to have a funeral for him, but he has no friends.  Then they go to his apartment and find out that all of his friends are on the internet.  And they have a cyber-funeral.
> 
> If you want to take it a step further, there is lots of info on this thread about this particular show. http://forums.televisionwithoutpity.com/index.php?showtopic=3129222&st=2625
> 
> The special thing about this show is that Josh actually went on this website and talked about his greatest fear (which is what he actually dies of, being crushed in a Murphy bed).  Then Joy uses his computer (this is real life now, not the show) and actually posts on the board (televisionwithoutpity.com) that Josh posted on. And these posters are putting 2+2 together and realizing what a shout out they got.
> 
> This is what Joy posted:
> 
> 
> So, if you aren't busy Monday night, give it a watch.



This reminded me of a cartoon I saw:


----------



## BWV Dreamin

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> This reminded me of a cartoon I saw:


 Well I got the 'ole hand slapped today by the powers to be... so just dropping in to say hi to my 'puter friends...the ones on the FRIENDLIEST THREAD ON THE DIS!!! Gotta lay low here for a few....but I just love this Dory!!!!!


----------



## eliza61

BWV Dreamin said:


> Well I got the 'ole hand slapped today by the powers to be... so just dropping in to say hi to my 'puter friends...the ones on the FRIENDLIEST THREAD ON THE DIS!!! Gotta lay low here for a few....but I just love this Dory!!!!!



Well from one fugitive to another.  We love ya babe.  Check in when you can.


----------



## DiznyDi

BWV Dreamin said:


> Well I got the 'ole hand slapped today by the powers to be... so just dropping in to say hi to my 'puter friends...the ones on the FRIENDLIEST THREAD ON THE DIS!!! Gotta lay low here for a few....but I just love this Dory!!!!!



Oh My! 

Ditto on the cartoon, Dory. Really cute!

Muushka we've added a day to our December trip. We'll be arriving at the Lodge on Dec. 3 and departing on the 9th. Then SSR the 9th through the 15th.


----------



## Muushka

Got it DD!  

Earl is on at 10, but the special episode is at 10:30!  Don't forget!!


----------



## Muushka

I finally got Mr Muush to scan in a very special picture.

While on our cruise(s) 2 weeks ago, if you remember, we snagged a Royal Suite for the second leg.  I am not sure if it was because it was our anniversary, or if because we did back to backs or if because we had that awesome suite.  All I know is that we had one of the best evenings in our lives in this picture.  We got invited to sit with the Captain!!

PS, I am the one with the silly grin and black dress, seated.

I removed the pic, just put it up temporarily for my Groupie Buds.  
If anyone wants to really really see it, PM me and I will send it to you.


----------



## jimmytammy

Dizny Dad said:


> I'm back to my Disney Support Project (work) and now have time to rest.  As reported by DiznyDi, we indeed are back and the trip was outstanding as expected.
> 
> I knew the lawn would need mowing when I returned, but was not prepared for the 12' high grass I needed to get back in line! (It was that cool, wet Ohio spring weather we left behind that works wonders on such things).
> 
> It was a great pleasure meeting a few of the VWL Groupies - Jimmy, Tammy, Chase, Christian, Horselover & Anniversary Guy ().  Putting faces on the names really brings so much more depth to our little discussions here in this corner of the internet.  And what a great place to find everyone - in the Carolwood Pacific Room.  Thanks to each of you for your efforts to make such a meeting take place & work!  And thanks Horselover & AG for sharing your special day and goodies with the rest of us!
> 
> Thanks Jimmy for posting your report & pictures.
> 
> It was also a great pleasure to spend a little time with Ranger Stan.  Singing Happy Birthday to him Saturday morning in the middle of the Lodge Lobby in high volume was fun and Stan seemed to enjoy it.  We appreciate his knowledge of the lodge, of Disney, and of the greater things in Life.  Thanks Ranger Stan - you are the man!
> 
> One last note - I greatly enjoyed the Steam Train Tour.  "Jack" our conductor for the tour is packed full of knowledge and details, and was really excited to share them all.  It was a great expereince to be there when they lit the fire and build up the steam, tested the safety systems, and let everyone sit a spell in the fireman's seat in the engine cockpit.
> 
> And now on to planning the details for our next Disney adventure.   (I may squeeze a little work in too!)


Loved meeting you folks also!  

Very interested in the Steam Train Tour now.  Was before, but you have me intrigued now


----------



## blossomz

Muushka!!!  What a GREAT photo!  Wow!  Looks like you had a wonderful time...and I don't think your grin looks silly at all!  You look beautiful!


----------



## horselover

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> This reminded me of a cartoon I saw:



Love that Dory!  



DiznyDi said:


> *Hi Groupies!*
> 
> Well, we're back in cool and comfortable Ohio!
> 
> In a word, our trip was *HOT* Oppressively Hot, Unseasonably Hot, Hotter than H--- Hot! We were definitely not expecting to have this kind of heat. 90's+ every day with horrid humidity. We could tolerate the heat OK, but the humidity took its toll on our (asthmatic) daughter and my mom.
> 
> We found the park crowds to be manageable. Certainly heavier on the week-ends than the week-days. We walked on Toy Story Mania 3 times with only about a 25 - 30 minute wait.
> 
> It was a pleasure to meet Jimmy, Tammy, Chase, Kris, horselover and AnniversaryGuy. The cake was huge, beautifully decorated and absolutely delicious. It was almost too pretty to cut! Of course, the meeting location couldn't be beat! Thanks for sharing your evening with us! And thanks, Jimmy for posting the pictures!
> 
> For those of you that inquired, the design is not cross stitch. I have several computerized embroidery machines. This is an embroidery file. If you have a machine, send me a pm and I can send you the file. This particular design is fairly dense. I do have it on my shirt, though wouldn't recommend it for a shirt. Dizny Dad has a different design on his shirt.
> 
> Di



Welcome home Di!  It was a pleasure to meet you too.  Thanks again for the lovely groupie napkin.  I will put it to good use at Thanksgiving.  That's about the only time I break out the bread basket!  

I agree with you on the weather.  It was HOT!!  But the crowds were pretty light so I guess that sort of makes up for it. 




Dizny Dad said:


> It was a great pleasure meeting a few of the VWL Groupies - Jimmy, Tammy, Chase, Christian, Horselover & Anniversary Guy ().  Putting faces on the names really brings so much more depth to our little discussions here in this corner of the internet.  And what a great place to find everyone - in the Carolwood Pacific Room.  Thanks to each of you for your efforts to make such a meeting take place & work!  And thanks Horselover & AG for sharing your special day and goodies with the rest of us!



It was great to meet you too DiznyDad & it was our pleasure to share our enormous cake with all of you!  Happy belated birthday!     



BWV Dreamin said:


> Well I got the 'ole hand slapped today by the powers to be... so just dropping in to say hi to my 'puter friends...the ones on the FRIENDLIEST THREAD ON THE DIS!!! Gotta lay low here for a few....but I just love this Dory!!!!!




Oh dear BWV Dreamin what did you do?!  


Well I called MS yesterday to add a day to the end of our Dec. trip & surprise, surprise there was nothing available.  I went on the w/l for 12/9.   Hopefully it will come through.  Feel free to send the moose dust my way!  

Muushka - nice pic!


----------



## TammyNC

Dizny Dad  Glad to hear you had such a great trip. We look forward to doing some of the different tours now that the kids are getting old enough. Im sure it made Ranger Stans day to be sung to on his birthday. We are right there with you on the planning, we were just saying this morning its time to start thinking about our Nov/Dec trip plans.

Muushka  Didnt get to record Earl last night, we had too many other things recording. I thought we might be able to watch the episode on-line but they only have the last few news one on. I did hop over to Netflix and they have that season so Ive put that disk in our queue. Great picture, thanks for sharing!! 

Dory  Loving your cartoon shares.

BWV Dreamin  Sorry you got the handslappedthey just dont understand the need do they??

DiznyDi  Dont ya just love those long trips??? Can't wait to meet up with you all again!! I love adding extra days too.


Time to get off the computer so that I can get the day going. Have a great one everyone!!!


----------



## Muushka

Hi Tammy 

Where have you been all these years?  It is so nice to have you with us.

That Earl episode.  I have waited a few years for that one episode.  And when they started playing the reruns, I was always sure to watch for it.  So last night it comes on and my DVD recorder is all set to capture it for eternity.  I paused it right before the final scene and it had a malfunction!!  So I didn't get it!!!!

I'm glad Netflix has them.  I need to see it again, it is so funny!


----------



## eliza61

Hey Muushka,
Great picture.  You keep this up and it's going to be lifestyles of the rich and famous.


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Hey Muushka,
> Great picture.  You keep this up and it's going to be lifestyles of the rich and famous.



Yeah, except we are both unemployed!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Love the pic! However, do you know how many women have a black dress on in that photo? Can you be more geographically specific?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> Muushka!!!  What a GREAT photo!  Wow!  Looks like you had a wonderful time...and I don't think your grin looks silly at all!  You look beautiful!



I agree!!!



horselover said:


> Well I called MS yesterday to add a day to the end of our Dec. trip & surprise, surprise there was nothing available.  I went on the w/l for 12/9.   Hopefully it will come through.  Feel free to send the moose dust my way!



Here you are!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Which one is Mushka? Is she at the top of the picture? With the dark hair?


----------



## Muushka

BWV Dreamin said:


> Love the pic! However, do you know how many women have a black dress on in that photo? Can you be more geographically specific?



After I posted I realized that another woman seated had a black dress on!

OK.  If the table is a clock, and the lady standing is at 12, and the 2 handsome men in uniform are at 3 and 9, I am at 2 and Mr Muush is at 1.

We will probably never get to do that again, so we are grateful for the experience!


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> After I posted I realized that another woman seated had a black dress on!
> We will probably never get to do that again, so we are grateful for the experience!



Hey Muushka-
Great pic - what a fabulous time you must have had! 

Hi to all the Groupies!  I will spend the next hour or so reading the 21 pages since the last time I visited to get the scoop on the goings on.   This looking for a job thing is still taking all my time!  

Hope everyone has enjoyed their trips/birthdays/mother's day!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Yeah, except we are both unemployed!



 I got my hours cut this week.  Hey maybe we can start our own Bravo reality series.  Instead of Housewives of Beverly hills, we can be House wives of Wilderness lodge.  Give cost cutting tips....

Never say never...


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Muushka said:


> After I posted I realized that another woman seated had a black dress on!
> 
> OK. If the table is a clock, and the lady standing is at 12, and the 2 handsome men in uniform are at 3 and 9, I am at 2 and Mr Muush is at 1.
> 
> We will probably never get to do that again, so we are grateful for the experience!


 Ok, got it! Nice to finally "see" the famous Muushka! Nice to meet you Mr. and Mrs. Muushka!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

eliza61 said:


> I got my hours cut this week. Hey maybe we can start our own Bravo reality series. Instead of Housewives of Beverly hills, we can be House wives of Wilderness lodge. Give cost cutting tips....
> 
> Never say never...


 Where one door closes, another one opens. There is a "reason" this happened to both of you...keep the faith, good things happen to good people. At my husbands work, a long time co-worker was laid off in a very insensitive manner. During this time, his mother-in-law passed. All of this stress was very hard on him and his family. Well today, he just found out his mother-in-law left them quite a sum of money. Now his worries for himself and his family have been put to rest.......


----------



## Muushka

BWV Dreamin said:


> Ok, got it! Nice to finally "see" the famous Muushka! Nice to meet you Mr. and Mrs. Muushka!



Nice to meetcha!

Thank you for the encouraging words.  It is difficult because my poor husband has never quit a job, just gets laid off when the economy sours!  But we do have faith


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

Hi gang sorry have not been very good this trip with the TR.

We checked in to BCV on Sunday have a nice room with a view of the pool.  Here is a photo.






Will do my best to get TR done but just with a studio no real time to do it everyone hits the hay at the same time.  I miss the 1BR at VWL and the extra space.  Ok got to run DW is on me to not wake up DD.

Joe


----------



## Muushka

Hi Joe 

How are you liking BCV?  My second favorite DVC resort!

Have a wonderful time and tell Mickey HI from Muush


----------



## eliza61

WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> Hi gang sorry have not been very good this trip with the TR.
> 
> We checked in to BCV on Sunday have a nice room with a view of the pool.  Here is a photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do my best to get TR done but just with a studio no real time to do it everyone hits the hay at the same time.  I miss the 1BR at VWL and the extra space.  Ok got to run DW is on me to not wake up DD.
> 
> Joe





Muushka said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> How are you liking BCV?  My second favorite DVC resort!
> 
> Have a wonderful time and tell Mickey HI from Muush




Hey Joe,
BCV's is actually my home resort.  We've been switching between there and WL.  The old guy and I love the lodge but sid & Rizzo are partial to the BCV's.  probably the pool and being able to walk to Epcot.

Enjoy your stay.  Hit Beaches and cream for some thing really fattening & sweet. (calories don't count at the world )

Do we have a lull in travelers during June?


----------



## TammyNC

Muushka  Not sure why I havent been on but thanks to everyone for making me feel so welcome. Dont you just hate it when something like that happens with the DVR?? If you get it from Netflix, it is on Season 2, disc 2. 

eliza61  Sorry to hear about the cut hourslove the new reality TV show idea.

BWV Dreamin  Loved reading your encouraging words and you are so right about the one door closing/one door opening.

WDWRR_ENGINEER  Hope you have a great trip. It is hard when you get used to that 1-bedroom to go back to a studio. We have not stayed at BCV but hope to for one of our shorter trips soon since we seem to go over to Epcot so much.


----------



## Muushka

Thanks Tammy!


----------



## DaveH

Hi all, we got back home at 11PM Saturday. We had a great cruise. DCL does it right. We went to Nassau instead of Cozumel. We had great weather and smooth seas. Sounds like the meet was great. It seems anytime a couple of DISers get together it is fun. We booked a 3 day cruise in Dec 2010 to see the decorations. We are going to WDW Jul 23-26 at AKV and Jul 26 to SSR. Last minute trip for my BD. I hope to post more often now.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*Muushka* - LOVE the cruise picture and how exciting to have that once in a lifetime experience! Beautiful! 

*eliza* - Great idea for a show and I'll definitely be in your audience. 

*WDWRR_ENGINEER* -  Glad you are enjoying your trip.  Know what you mean about the studio.  Last trip was our first studio and we did miss our 1BR.  Would love to see some of your BCV pics.

*happydinks* - Good to see you.  It is a tough time to be looking for a job, but hang in there and don't give up.

 to all of you who are job hunting.

*TammyNC* - *Really* glad you have joined us.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

DaveH said:


> Hi all, we got back home at 11PM Saturday. We had a great cruise. DCL does it right. We went to Nassau instead of Cozumel. We had great weather and smooth seas. Sounds like the meet was great. It seems anytime a couple of DISers get together it is fun. We booked a 3 day cruise in Dec 2010 to see the decorations. We are going to WDW Jul 23-26 at AKV and Jul 26 to SSR. Last minute trip for my BD. I hope to post more often now.



Welcome back! Glad you had a wonderful cruise.  I have never done a cruise, but DH is trying hard to talk me into it. Yay for having more trips booked!


----------



## Muushka

DaveH said:


> Hi all, we got back home at 11PM Saturday. We had a great cruise. DCL does it right. We went to Nassau instead of Cozumel. We had great weather and smooth seas. Sounds like the meet was great. It seems anytime a couple of DISers get together it is fun. We booked a 3 day cruise in Dec 2010 to see the decorations. We are going to WDW Jul 23-26 at AKV and Jul 26 to SSR. Last minute trip for my BD. I hope to post more often now.



Ahoy Dave!  I was wondering when we would hear from our latest cruiser!

I am glad you enjoyed your cruise.  Can't wait to see the pictures.  I put your Dec 2010 cruise in, but not the exact date.  And I added your other dates to the list, but just 1 day at SSR?

*Dory*, listen to your husband!  He wants to take you on a cruise!!!


----------



## DaveH

The July trip was booked right before the cruise. We decided to add a day and nothing at AKV and VWL. They had OKW and SSR. I love them also. We just decided to do SSR. One thing I learned on the boards and on the cruise was was that folks with motion issues should start taking their meds a day or 2 before to have them in their system. That seems to work well for many. I did noticed a fair amount of folks with a batch behind their ears.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happydinks said:


> Hi to all the Groupies!  I will spend the next hour or so reading the 21 pages since the last time I visited to get the scoop on the goings on.   This looking for a job thing is still taking all my time!



This is just no fun.  I think we need to start a support thread for out of work or hours reduced groupies.  I guess that's really what we have here anyway though!  



WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> Hi gang sorry have not been very good this trip with the TR.
> 
> We checked in to BCV on Sunday have a nice room with a view of the pool.  Here is a photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do my best to get TR done but just with a studio no real time to do it everyone hits the hay at the same time.  I miss the 1BR at VWL and the extra space.  Ok got to run DW is on me to not wake up DD.
> 
> Joe



I'm so jealous!  I love BWV and it looks like your room isn't too far from where we were last summer.  I think my DH has 1bedroomitis.  He loved our 1br so much at BWV that he had to get one for AKV.



DaveH said:


> Hi all, we got back home at 11PM Saturday. We had a great cruise. DCL does it right. We went to Nassau instead of Cozumel. We had great weather and smooth seas. Sounds like the meet was great. It seems anytime a couple of DISers get together it is fun. We booked a 3 day cruise in Dec 2010 to see the decorations. We are going to WDW Jul 23-26 at AKV and Jul 26 to SSR. Last minute trip for my BD. I hope to post more often now.




Glad you had a great trip!


----------



## Happydinks

> KeepSwimmingDory;happydinks - Good to see you.  It is a tough time to be looking for a job, but hang in there and don't give up.
> 
> to all of you who are job hunting.



You mean "Just keep swimming"?

Hey, all of us seekers can do is just keep plugging away at it.  Unfortunately, we're all in good company these days.  
I think that Eliza may have something though -- how about "The Desperate Job Seekers of the WL Lodge".  We could have our little individual vignette's filmed in front of the fireplace in the Lodge --- with all the whooping and hollering going on in the background.

Gotta say - love the NY housewives, but oh those NJ housewives!  They could more than hold their own with Carmella Soprano! I'm waiting for Tony to show up in one of the shows!


----------



## imchatti

Hello ,

We are in the process of buying a resale VWL DVC and are soooo excited.  WL is our favorite resort.  My husband and I stayed there for our honeymoon in 2003 and loved it.  Our family now consists of our son (age 3) and our daughter (age 3 months), and we are hoping to use banked points, about to expire, for a long weekend trip this summer.  we don't care where we have to stay and are willing to pay the $95 to stay in "hotel" instead of a DVC if need be.  so i am stoked about that!  

Does anyone know where I can find a list of how many points it takes to stay in a hotel using DVC points?  I know the points are high to do it and I know it costs $95, but we have 170 points that will expire soon, so we can blow all of them on a weekend trip KWIM?  Our first choice would be to stay in VWL/WL and then anything else in the MK area is fine.  My husband loves WL (as does our son lol - there is water inside!), but his second favorite is the Contemporary (I don't like it - too modern for me).  

Thanks to all!!!!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

imchatti said:


> Hello ,
> 
> We are in the process of buying a resale VWL DVC and are soooo excited.  WL is our favorite resort.  My husband and I stayed there for our honeymoon in 2003 and loved it.  Our family now consists of our son (age 3) and our daughter (age 3 months), and we are hoping to use banked points, about to expire, for a long weekend trip this summer.  we don't care where we have to stay and are willing to pay the $95 to stay in "hotel" instead of a DVC if need be.  so i am stoked about that!
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find a list of how many points it takes to stay in a hotel using DVC points?  I know the points are high to do it and I know it costs $95, but we have 170 points that will expire soon, so we can blow all of them on a weekend trip KWIM?  Our first choice would be to stay in VWL/WL and then anything else in the MK area is fine.  My husband loves WL (as does our son lol - there is water inside!), but his second favorite is the Contemporary (I don't like it - too modern for me).
> 
> Thanks to all!!!!



 imchatti 






I don't have the answer for you, but wanted to welcome you and assure you that one of our knowledgeable groupies will be along soon to answer that question.  Congrats on buying DVC!


----------



## imchatti

Thanks Dory


----------



## twokats

I am in single digit countdown until my trip!!  

I still have so much to do and am not getting it done.  I am famous for doing that and then I will kill myself the night before packing and get no sleep since we have to get up in the middle of the night to go to DFW airport!! 

I still haven't even done my ADR's.    So not like me.  But I don't guess it really matters.  We have been before without them and I still have a week!!

Welcome to imchatti and TammyNC. 

To the ones that are at WDW or almost there have a great time and a safe trip home.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies,

Hope everyone is doing well. I have some serious reading to do so I can catch up. This time of year when my other obsession starts (softball) I don't spend much time on the computer.


----------



## tea pot

Hey Groupies 

Boy do I miss you guys and Wow do I have alot of reading to do...

We're back.....we visited with DSIL and family after we left WDW 
and came home a few days ago. Now I'm trying to get back into the grove...

*Happy Belated Nurses Day and Mothers Day to all*

I'll try to load and post pics and a little TR soon... What I can tell you is that it was *HOT.... *Felt like a July/August visit not May!!!!

take care


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies,

I know we have talked about many of us having children with special needs. Mrs. DisneyNutzy has started writing for an online website as a parent/professional on the subject of special needs children. It is a New York based site but I thought some of you might like to check it out. One of her future articles will be about taking a child with special needs to Disney. Here is the link http://www.examiner.com/x-10453-NY-Autism--Parenting-Examiner


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

imchatti said:


> Hello ,
> Does anyone know where I can find a list of how many points it takes to stay in a hotel using DVC points?  I know the points are high to do it and I know it costs $95, but we have 170 points that will expire soon, so we can blow all of them on a weekend trip KWIM?  Our first choice would be to stay in VWL/WL and then anything else in the MK area is fine.  My husband loves WL (as does our son lol - there is water inside!), but his second favorite is the Contemporary (I don't like it - too modern for me).
> 
> Thanks to all!!!!



I did some looking because I knew I had seen it before.  I think this might help you.  Check it out and see if it gives you the info you are seeking.

http://dvcnews.com/content/view/149/135/


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happydinks said:


> Hey, all of us seekers can do is just keep plugging away at it.  Unfortunately, we're all in good company these days.
> I think that Eliza may have something though -- how about "The Desperate Job Seekers of the WL Lodge".  We could have our little individual vignette's filmed in front of the fireplace in the Lodge --- with all the whooping and hollering going on in the background.







imchatti said:


> Hello ,
> 
> We are in the process of buying a resale VWL DVC and are soooo excited.  WL is our favorite resort.  My husband and I stayed there for our honeymoon in 2003 and loved it.  Our family now consists of our son (age 3) and our daughter (age 3 months), and we are hoping to use banked points, about to expire, for a long weekend trip this summer.  we don't care where we have to stay and are willing to pay the $95 to stay in "hotel" instead of a DVC if need be.  so i am stoked about that!
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find a list of how many points it takes to stay in a hotel using DVC points?  I know the points are high to do it and I know it costs $95, but we have 170 points that will expire soon, so we can blow all of them on a weekend trip KWIM?  Our first choice would be to stay in VWL/WL and then anything else in the MK area is fine.  My husband loves WL (as does our son lol - there is water inside!), but his second favorite is the Contemporary (I don't like it - too modern for me).
> 
> Thanks to all!!!!



Sorry I don't know but I wanted to welcome you to the best and friendliest thread on the Dis!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*DaveH* - Thanks for the seasickness info.  I think that is my biggest fear with cruising...that I would be miserable with motion sickness.  I get it very easily. Would love to see some pics from your Disney cruise.

*Muushka* - I hear you...I'm too stubborn for my own good.

*twokats* - I am right there with you.  We leave next Wednesday just before noon and I am acting like I'm weeks away.  Good luck getting it all done.  We are driving so I don't have to make that trek to DFW in the middle of the night like you do.

*tea pot* - Welcome back!  Hope to see some pictures from your trip.

*DisneyNutzy* -  What a great article and I know it will be helpful to many. Be sure to give us the link when it is about Disney too! Good job Mrs. DisneyNutzy!


----------



## TammyNC

TammyNC said:


> WDWRR_ENGINEER  Hope you have a great trip. It is hard when you get used to that 1-bedroom to go back to a studio. We have not stayed at BCV but hope to for one of our shorter trips soon since we seem to go over to Epcot so much.



I must have not had as many cups of coffee as needed...we have stayed at BCV...I must have been reading BWV...anyway, thanks DH for pointing that out.



twokats said:


> I am in single digit countdown until my trip!!
> 
> I still have so much to do and am not getting it done.  I am famous for doing that and then I will kill myself the night before packing and get no sleep since we have to get up in the middle of the night to go to DFW airport!!
> 
> I still haven't even done my ADR's.    So not like me.  But I don't guess it really matters.  We have been before without them and I still have a week!!
> 
> Welcome to imchatti and TammyNC.
> 
> To the ones that are at WDW or almost there have a great time and a safe trip home.



Have a great trip and enjoy all the relaxing once you get there.



tea pot said:


> Hey Groupies
> 
> Boy do I miss you guys and Wow do I have alot of reading to do...
> 
> We're back.....we visited with DSIL and family after we left WDW
> and came home a few days ago. Now I'm trying to get back into the grove...
> 
> *Happy Belated Nurses Day and Mothers Day to all*
> 
> I'll try to load and post pics and a little TR soon... What I can tell you is that it was *HOT.... *Felt like a July/August visit not May!!!!
> 
> take care



Glad you had safe travels back, can't wait to see your pics and read your report. It is always hard getting back to the grindstone isn't it??



DisneyNutzy said:


> Hey Groupies,
> 
> I know we have talked about many of us having children with special needs. Mrs. DisneyNutzy has started writing for an online website as a parent/professional on the subject of special needs children. It is a New York based site but I thought some of you might like to check it out. One of her future articles will be about taking a child with special needs to Disney. Here is the link http://www.examiner.com/x-10453-NY-Autism--Parenting-Examiner



Thanks, will go check it out.


----------



## DiznyDi

*imchatti*
If you haven't already, you're welcome to grab a moosie and add him to your sig. Muushka, our momma moose has the instructions posted on page 1 of the thread. You'll also find trip plans and birthdays posted on page 1, too. So, let us know when yours are, and Muushka will update the list.

*twokats* I can feel your excitement!  When you're in single digits, it doesn't take long.....

Nice to have you back *DaveH* and *tea pot*! Looking forward to a TR soon.

 to our job seekers. I hope you all find suitable employment soon.

Hi  *TammyNC*


----------



## imchatti

Dory ... thanks that is what i needed!!!


----------



## eliza61

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hey Groupies,
> 
> I know we have talked about many of us having children with special needs. Mrs. DisneyNutzy has started writing for an online website as a parent/professional on the subject of special needs children. It is a New York based site but I thought some of you might like to check it out. One of her future articles will be about taking a child with special needs to Disney. Here is the link http://www.examiner.com/x-10453-NY-Autism--Parenting-Examiner



Tell Mrs DN congratualtions!!  I've got the site in my favorites.  Thanks for passing on the info



imchatti said:


> Dory ... thanks that is what i needed!!!




Welcome home Imchatti,

Glad to have ya!


----------



## tea pot

Hey Groupies
Happy Friday gray and cool here.. I'm already Home Sick...this may help 
We stayed at the BCV  great deck


----------



## tea pot

BCV pics


----------



## tea pot

Guess Who


----------



## tea pot

*Can  you find the real Thumper*?


----------



## tea pot




----------



## tea pot




----------



## tea pot




----------



## tea pot




----------



## tea pot

*DH loves his crocks*


----------



## tea pot




----------



## tea pot




----------



## tea pot

*Dory* check out the screen


----------



## jimmytammy

teapot

Love the pics!!  And your cat looks just like one of ours


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks, *tea pot* for posting your pictures! I appreciate seeing them. Vacations always pass much too quickly. It's nice to take a moment and reflect on the place that we all love so much.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

tea pot said:


> *Dory* check out the screen



Sweet! 

Love your pictures tea pot. Thanks for sharing your trip with us!


----------



## Muushka

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hey Groupies,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. I have some serious reading to do so I can catch up. This time of year when my other obsession starts (softball) I don't spend much time on the computer.



Well it's good to see you   Happy batting!



imchatti said:


> Hello ,
> 
> We are in the process of buying a resale VWL DVC and are soooo excited.  WL is our favorite resort.  My husband and I stayed there for our honeymoon in 2003 and loved it.  Our family now consists of our son (age 3) and our daughter (age 3 months), and we are hoping to use banked points, about to expire, for a long weekend trip this summer.  we don't care where we have to stay and are willing to pay the $95 to stay in "hotel" instead of a DVC if need be.  so i am stoked about that!
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find a list of how many points it takes to stay in a hotel using DVC points?  I know the points are high to do it and I know it costs $95, but we have 170 points that will expire soon, so we can blow all of them on a weekend trip KWIM?  Our first choice would be to stay in VWL/WL and then anything else in the MK area is fine.  My husband loves WL (as does our son lol - there is water inside!), but his second favorite is the Contemporary (I don't like it - too modern for me).
> 
> Thanks to all!!!!



There is water inside!  I never thought of it that way!

I can let you know the point requirements of the hotels, but you need to narrow the parameters a bit.  Which hotel and about when?

And as was mentioned, grab yourself a Moosie!  I'll bet he will look great on you .

Thank you for the pictures TP.  I loved one a little more than the others, the Kitty one, of course.


----------



## Muushka

I had fun yesterday.  I had a bronchoscopy (think camera down the nose, into the lungs ).  They didn't find anything, which is good.  But it does not explain a 17 year cough!  Oh well, I am healthy and for that I am grateful.  If we ever meet and I cough, don't get excited!


----------



## Corinne

Muushka, glad to hear all is well.

ImChatti, WELCOME! 

Teapot, thank you so much for the photos, that photo of the monorail and plantings is a favorite shot of mine every year from the F & G show, and the photos of the BCV ahhhhhhhhhh.  Man do I miss that place!  We are still waiting for a room to appear for our summer trip!


----------



## LVSWL

Muushka said:


> I had fun yesterday.  I had a bronchoscopy (think camera down the nose, into the lungs ).  They didn't find anything, which is good.  But it does not explain a 17 year cough!  Oh well, I am healthy and for that I am grateful.  If we ever meet and I cough, don't get excited!


Muushka! Glad to hear that you are not ! That test sounds icky! Let me know when you feel up to again .


----------



## Muushka

Much better today actually. Thanks!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Muushka said:


> Much better today actually. Thanks!





Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> I had fun yesterday.  I had a bronchoscopy (think camera down the nose, into the lungs ).  They didn't find anything, which is good.  But it does not explain a 17 year cough!  Oh well, I am healthy and for that I am grateful.  If we ever meet and I cough, don't get excited!


Glad you are okay!

Teapot - Thanks for the pictures.  I have been lamenting how last year at this time we were getting ready to make our trip for our DD's orchestra.  That was one of my favorite trips of all time and I wish I could go back in time and relive it!  I loved being there for the Flower and Garden show so I really appreciated the pictures.  We also stayed at BCV and have the same great deck.


----------



## tea pot

Muushka said:


> I had fun yesterday.  I had a bronchoscopy (think camera down the nose, into the lungs ).  They didn't find anything, which is good.  But it does not explain a 17 year cough!  Oh well, I am healthy and for that I am grateful.  If we ever meet and I cough, don't get excited!



*Oh Muushka*  A Bronch is no fun at all.... I'm glad that they didin't find anything... but so sorry about your cough.  Have they done any allergy testing???   Pixie dust to feel better soon.

*Thanks *to all who enjoyed the photos.. love to share with those who understand...

and a *BIG WELCOME *to the New Groupies.. I just love the way this thread just grows and grows


----------



## claire_ont

Hi everyone,

My job has me on the road every week for the next six weeks (and the last two) so my internet time has been greatly reduced.  Plus it is horse show season and every weekend involves standing in an open field in either pour rain, scorching sun, or whistling cold wind.  Sometimes for variety we get all of the above.

Welcome back from vacation to all that have gone recently.  And a great big WELCOME to all the new groupies.

My daughter's driving experiences are going fairly well.  The only casualty so far has been the front licence plate.  She pulled in a "little" too close to a solid wall.  (We are still having issues with - Mr Brake is your friend.)  I am thinking driving school would be a good way to go...

We have added a day to our next March trip at VWL so we will now be there Mar 19-23rd.  That will make 12 full days at WDW Mar 11 - 23rd . For the first night we are probably going to park ourselves in a value resort.  What is the best way to reserve this?  Should I do this through member services or is it best to book this through Disney reservations or a travel agent and try to get an annual pass holder discount when one becomes available?  Do we get a DVC discount on value resorts?

Now I need to spend some time going back over everything I missed in the last three + weeks...

Claire


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> *Oh Muushka*  A Bronch is no fun at all.... I'm glad that they didin't find anything... but so sorry about your cough.  Have they done any allergy testing???   Pixie dust to feel better soon.
> 
> *Thanks *to all who enjoyed the photos.. love to share with those who understand...
> 
> and a *BIG WELCOME *to the New Groupies.. I just love the way this thread just grows and grows



I had allergy testing (and subsequent shots that didn't work) 17 years ago.  Sadly, I am allergic to just about everything under the sun (oak and pine trees included for pity sake!).  Wah.


claire_ont said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My job has me on the road every week for the next six weeks (and the last two) so my internet time has been greatly reduced.  Plus it is horse show season and every weekend involves standing in an open field in either pour rain, scorching sun, or whistling cold wind.  Sometimes for variety we get all of the above.
> 
> Welcome back from vacation to all that have gone recently.  And a great big WELCOME to all the new groupies.
> 
> My daughter's driving experiences are going fairly well.  The only casualty so far has been the front licence plate.  She pulled in a "little" too close to a solid wall.  (We are still having issues with - Mr Brake is your friend.)  I am thinking driving school would be a good way to go...
> 
> We have added a day to our next March trip at VWL so we will now be there Mar 19-23rd.  That will make 12 full days at WDW Mar 11 - 23rd . For the first night we are probably going to park ourselves in a value resort.  What is the best way to reserve this?  Should I do this through member services or is it best to book this through Disney reservations or a travel agent and try to get an annual pass holder discount when one becomes available?  Do we get a DVC discount on value resorts?
> 
> Now I need to spend some time going back over everything I missed in the last three + weeks...
> 
> Claire



Hi Claire   good to see you.

I just put you at VWL Mar 19 to 23, and did not put anything else down.  Let me know if it needs changing.... Wait!  I get it!!  All set.

Oh, hey Muush, while you have that screen open, can you go ahead and make the changes to our Dec reservation??
For now, no cruise.  We won't cancel until the last minute, but I made reservations today for our week after DVC.  More DVC!  3 nights at AKV (first time!) and 2 nights at BCV. Yipee!


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> I had fun yesterday.  I had a bronchoscopy (think camera down the nose, into the lungs ).  They didn't find anything, which is good.  But it does not explain a 17 year cough!  Oh well, I am healthy and for that I am grateful.  If we ever meet and I cough, don't get excited!



Sorry about your experience.  My doctors say that my cough is caused by acid reflux.  I was diagnosed about 4 years ago and have not lost the cough yet.  Nexium is my best friend for the last few years.


----------



## DiznyDi

Oh *Muush* our daughter has had a bronc - no fun! I guess it's a good thing that nothing was found, but I'm sure you'd like to have some answers, too.

Nice to hear from you *Claire*. Glad to hear the driving is going well.
OT - Our son is home on R&R leave from Iraq. I gave him my car and told him to remember he is now back in the states and to use his civilian driving skills. He immediately pulls my car out of the garage and hits the side leaving paint on my car and pulling the wheel moldings loose. This from a young man skilled, certified and driving the big transports..... He tells me, the things he drives are all armor plated and a little garage would never stop them!

Anyway, they grow up too soon. Even though the (driving) experience may turn your hair gray, it won't be that long until they leave the nest. Enjoy every minute!


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> Sorry about your experience.  My doctors say that my cough is caused by acid reflux.  I was diagnosed about 4 years ago and have not lost the cough yet.  Nexium is my best friend for the last few years.



Yup, I think the GI doc is next.  The pulm doc put me on Nexium last year.  What an experience that was.  I developed the worse hives, got physically sick (felt like I was dying!).  Went to the urgent care, got shots and prednisone and a stiff warning to stay away from Nexium!  I have also tried Prilosec and Zantac, but they didn't help.  But, like I said, GI guy is next, so maybe he will think of a different med.  I swear I am not a medical whiner, but reading my past few posts, you would think I was at the doc every other day!



DiznyDi said:


> Oh *Muush* our daughter has had a bronc - no fun! I guess it's a good thing that nothing was found, but I'm sure you'd like to have some answers, too.
> 
> Nice to hear from you *Claire*. Glad to hear the driving is going well.
> OT - Our son is home on R&R leave from Iraq. I gave him my car and told him to remember he is now back in the states and to use his civilian driving skills. He immediately pulls my car out of the garage and hits the side leaving paint on my car and pulling the wheel moldings loose. This from a young man skilled, certified and driving the big transports..... He tells me, the things he drives are all armor plated and a little garage would never stop them!
> 
> Anyway, they grow up too soon. Even though the (driving) experience may turn your hair gray, it won't be that long until they leave the nest. Enjoy every minute!



Awww, your poor son.  Please give him a hug and a great big thank you for your service from Muush.


----------



## MiaSRN62

tea pot said:


>



Love it ! Thanks Dory !!!  I so wish I had seen the Nurse's Day pins !!!!

I'm back with you all.  Had a great stay at Vero Beach and VWL.  Got my dd moved out of her dorm for the summer......and the day we checked out and began our drive home, her car broke down.  We coasted off an exit in Daytona Beach.  My dh tried for over 2 hours to get it running.  Everything was fine until we put $13 of gas in her tank at the Hess Station in WDW.   Within 20-30 min we were noticing some troubles.  Anyway....we had to eventually get car towed.  Spent a night at Comfort Suites in Daytona then another night with my aunt in Flagler Beach.  Car tow/repair was $300.  They said the crank and cam sensors burned out whatever they are.  

So instead of getting home Mon night, we got home Wed night (around 8:30 pm).   Had to go to work next day.  I've been trying to read all the posts since I last checked it on May 8.   

Muushka...glad your're feeling better.  Dory....love all your photos (they're terrific !).  There's been a couple Groupies posting pics and TR's and I've enjoyed reading them.  While I was down, I missed a meeting with Dizny Di, but she left such a nice and thoughtful gift for me at the WL front desk.  It was the awesome bread basket cover with the VWL Groupies on it.  I thank you so much again Di.  Would have loved to have met with you all.  And too funny----we were right down the hall from eachother and didn't even know it. Di was in 2545 and I was in 2561 

Welcome to the new Groupies and those that have been away for a bit.  I spent the night before Mother's Day in the WL pool until 1 am.  Noone in it but me, dh and dd.  A flock of ducks landed in the pool.   I swam up to them very very slowly...making soft quacking noises (please don't think I'm nuts)....I was trying to get as close as possible.  Next thing I know, I'm surrounded by 4 ducks---all within 3 feet of me.  We're all swimming along together and my dh and dd are calling me the "WL duck whisperer" ! 


Maria


----------



## Muushka

Duck whisperer!  Too cute!  I am glad you made it home, albeit late, but you made it home!


----------



## Muushka

Oops, forgot to mention that it was National Medical Technology week back in April (25th week).  That was my field!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Some of my pics from VWL/WDW :

We ran across this guy while walking back from the WL pool to the Villas....this is not zoomed.  He was that close to us and showed no fear. 

















We were waaaayy down there.....











Butterfly Garden (Epcot)






























































Maria


----------



## claire_ont

*Dizny Di *- I am so glad to hear that your son is home for a while.  

*Muushka* - sorry about the confusing vacation plans.  It was suppose to be be a 10 day trip Mar 12 - 22 - with the 12th to 19th at AKV and then the 19-22nd at VWL.  Last week I booked our flights.  We were about to use our aeroplan points to fly down and back but it meant going down on the 11th and returning on the 23rd.  So I extended our stay at VWL one extra night, but do not have enough points without borrowing to check in a day early at AKV.  So I figure I will stay at a value the first night and then transfer to AKV on the 12th.

Claire


----------



## Muushka

claire_ont said:


> *Dizny Di *- I am so glad to hear that your son is home for a while.
> 
> *Muushka* - sorry about the confusing vacation plans.  It was suppose to be be a 10 day trip Mar 12 - 22 - with the 12th to 19th at AKV and then the 19-22nd at VWL.  Last week I booked our flights.  We were about to use our aeroplan points to fly down and back but it meant going down on the 11th and returning on the 23rd.  So I extended our stay at VWL one extra night, but do not have enough points without borrowing to check in a day early at AKV.  So I figure I will stay at a value the first night and then transfer to AKV on the 12th.
> 
> Claire



No, no, not confusing once I started to post it, then I understood.  Check me though!

Great pictures Maria.  Armadillos are not my favorite beast.  

I cannot even imagine how to make gray icing! ..M Lynn, Steel Magnolias,


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka said:


> Duck whisperer!  Too cute!  I am glad you made it home, albeit late, but you made it home!   Oops, forgot to mention that it was National Medical Technology week back in April (25th week). That was my field!




Thanks Muushka !  I was seriously beginning to wonder if I would make it home.  It was a mess with our employers and all.  

And happy belated National Med Tech week to you ! 

Maria


----------



## Muushka

Awww, thanks Maria.  And a happy Nurse week to you!


----------



## tea pot

DiznyDi said:


> Anyway, they grow up too soon. Even though the (driving) experience may turn your hair gray, it won't be that long until they leave the nest. Enjoy every minute!



Oh so true.. Give your son a big groupie hug from all of us 



MiaSRN62 said:


> Love it ! Thanks Dory !!!  I so wish I had seen the Nurse's Day pins !!!!
> 
> A flock of ducks landed in the pool.   I swam up to them very very slowly...making soft quacking noises (please don't think I'm nuts)....I was trying to get as close as possible.  Next thing I know, I'm surrounded by 4 ducks---all within 3 feet of me.  We're all swimming along together and my dh and dd are calling me the "WL duck whisperer" !
> 
> 
> Maria



Oh *Maria *you just *Quack me up*
Thanks for the pics .....love them... esp the Armadillio
Sorry you missed the Nurses Day pin.. I try to collect them each year.. but they sell real fast...  there is a bunch on e-bay 




Muushka said:


> I cannot even imagine how to make gray icing! ..M Lynn, Steel Magnolias,


 Gray icing.. I'd rather eat dirt
and Muushka Love the Animal Farm quote..



MiaSRN62 said:


> Thanks Muushka !
> 
> And happy belated National Med Tech week to you !
> 
> Maria



Ditto


----------



## claire_ont

*DLI, Muushka, Eliza* - Sorry to hear about the layoffs and hours reductions.  I just changed companys the end of February in an effort to find some place more secure.  Two weeks after I left, my old company did a surprise 100 person layoff.  Many of my friends and co-workers were affected.  I am grateful everyday that I made that decision even if it means a lot more travel for the next little while.  That should settle down though over the course of the next two months.

*Teapot* - love the pictures!  I had 2 trips in 2008 and have two planned in 2010, but have none in 2009.  I am getting my Disney fix vicariously through the pictures and trip reports posted by board members.  Keep Posting!

*Muushka* - You can add my birthday to the Birthday list - January 25th.  One correction on my Mar 19th - 23 VWL vacation - it is in 2010 instead of 2009...

Claire


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> I spent the night before Mother's Day in the WL pool until 1 am.  Noone in it but me, dh and dd.  A flock of ducks landed in the pool.   I swam up to them very very slowly...making soft quacking noises (please don't think I'm nuts)....I was trying to get as close as possible.  Next thing I know, I'm surrounded by 4 ducks---all within 3 feet of me.  We're all swimming along together and my dh and dd are calling me the "WL duck whisperer" !
> 
> 
> Maria



Maria, what a riot! Glad to hear you are back home safe & sound...sorry about the car troubles ugh!


----------



## TammyNC

Teapot - Great pictures, thanks for sharing...we are already homesick too.

Muushka  Glad to hear your test came back fine but it does sound like an unpleasant one. Sure hope that you can get some answers and relief soon!!

claire_ont  Sounds like you have had a busy few weeks.

DiznyDi  Your DS and the car story is a hoot. Even though DD has had her license now for a little over five months, I still get a little knot in the stomach when she leaves. I am getting a little better at not having her buzz me at every stop she makes when running errands. You are so right, the time passes by way too quickly.

MiaSRN62  Sorry to hear of the car troubles and the schedule change but glad you made it back safely. Loved reading your story of the pool and the duck whisperer. We saw an Armadillo during our Nov/Dec trip by the walkway from the lodge, a really ugly looking one that I wouldnt want to tangle with. All of your pictures were great, thanks for sharing!!

Will try to grab a clippie soon too.

Have a great Sunday everyone!!


----------



## Muushka

claire_ont said:


> *DLI, Muushka, Eliza* - Sorry to hear about the layoffs and hours reductions.  I just changed companys the end of February in an effort to find some place more secure.  Two weeks after I left, my old company did a surprise 100 person layoff.  Many of my friends and co-workers were affected.  I am grateful everyday that I made that decision even if it means a lot more travel for the next little while.  That should settle down though over the course of the next two months.
> 
> *Teapot* - love the pictures!  I had 2 trips in 2008 and have two planned in 2010, but have none in 2009.  I am getting my Disney fix vicariously through the pictures and trip reports posted by board members.  Keep Posting!
> 
> *Muushka* - You can add my birthday to the Birthday list - January 25th.  One correction on my Mar 19th - 23 VWL vacation - it is in 2010 instead of 2009...
> 
> Claire


What a ditz I am!  Must have still been under the influence of versed!  Got it and the birthday


TammyNC said:


> Teapot - Great pictures, thanks for sharing...we are already homesick too.
> 
> Muushka  Glad to hear your test came back fine but it does sound like an unpleasant one. Sure hope that you can get some answers and relief soon!!
> 
> claire_ont  Sounds like you have had a busy few weeks.
> 
> DiznyDi  Your DS and the car story is a hoot. Even though DD has had her license now for a little over five months, I still get a little knot in the stomach when she leaves. I am getting a little better at not having her buzz me at every stop she makes when running errands. You are so right, the time passes by way too quickly.
> 
> MiaSRN62  Sorry to hear of the car troubles and the schedule change but glad you made it back safely. Loved reading your story of the pool and the duck whisperer. We saw an Armadillo during our Nov/Dec trip by the walkway from the lodge, a really ugly looking one that I wouldnt want to tangle with. All of your pictures were great, thanks for sharing!!
> 
> Will try to grab a clippie soon too.
> 
> Have a great Sunday everyone!!



Yes Tammy, you fit in here like an old comfy shoe!  You need a moose.  Stat!


----------



## imchatti

thanks to everyone who welcomed me!!  

Dory was able to find the information i needed about staying at a non dvc resort at disney.   thanks to those that offered to help.  

we are hoping to be able to stay at WLV when we go in july, so hopefully we won't need to go elsewhere.  the reservation thread seems to say we might have a shot.  

i am so excited about this trip, even if it is only for a long weekend.  my mom is going to come with us and keep the baby at the hotel during the day, because she thinks it will be too hot for the baby during the day.  it will certainly make things easier.  mom also said she would keep her at home for the trip, but i would miss her too much.  

i can't wait to come back on here and tell you we made it through ROFR and have a closing date!  and then we have a trip date!!!   whoo whoo! :atiently awating those days::


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Announcing a new groupie production:


----------



## Muushka

Good job Dory!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Dory....I love it!! Ok groupies, I think I'm the next one to visit VWL...I'll be there in exactly 2 weeks from today!!!!!


----------



## Corinne

BWV Dreamin said:


> Dory....I love it!! Ok groupies, I think I'm the next one to visit VWL...I'll be there in exactly 2 weeks from today!!!!!



Ditto, Dory!  Toooooooooooo FUNNY!!!!!!!!!

BWV Dreamin~are you packed yet???


----------



## blossomz

Great Dory!  Those ducks are absolutely the best!


----------



## DiznyDi

Really funny, *Dory*! You are so creative!

*BWV Dreamin* Wow, a 2 week countdown.  Sadly,  I have 6+ months before I can say that .  I know you'll have a great trip!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Boy so much has happened on here the last 2 days that I didn't know where to start until I saw the hilarious post by Dory!  That is way too funny!!!

Maria - great pictures.  I would love to see an armadillo!

Claire - good to hear from you and I hope everything goes well for you with all your travelling.

Hello to everyone else and I hope you have had a nice weekend.


----------



## Corinne

Maria~

In all the years I have 'known' you, (since the AOL Boards!) I have always pictured you as a brunette!  Great photos!  I cannot wait to visit during the F&G again.  Hopefully next year!


----------



## claire_ont

Maria - Get pix.  I have never seen an armadillo in person before.  Very cool.  Loved the duck whisperer...

Dory - What can I say - you crack me up 

Claire


----------



## twokats

Six days until AKV, seven days til cruise and twelve days til VWL.  How does that little boy in the commercial say it. .. . I'm toooooooooooooo excited!!!


----------



## tea pot

imchatti said:


> thanks to everyone who welcomed me!!
> 
> i can't wait to come back on here and tell you we made it through ROFR and have a closing date!  and then we have a trip date!!!   whoo whoo! :atiently awating those days::



*Hey imchatti  * Good Luck...  Pixie Dust coming your way  



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Announcing a new groupie production:



*Oh WOW Dory your are the BEST!!!!!*


----------



## Corinne

twokats said:


> Six days until AKV, seven days til cruise and twelve days til VWL.  How does that little boy in the commercial say it. .. . I'm toooooooooooooo excited!!!



He says, (with his slight lisp), "I'm too excited to sleep!"

You must be sooo excited AKV, then a Disney cruise then VWL! Woooo!


----------



## Granny

Dory....very creative and funny graphic!  Thanks for the Monday morning smile.  

Dory, Twokats, and BWV Dreamin....have wonderful and magical trips!  

imchatti...congratulations on passing ROFR and good luck with your reservations.  

Maria...awesome photos including the armadillo.


----------



## eliza61

Welcome Back every one who recently completed trips.  Maria, glad you guys are back safe and sound.  Any time you have a break down it's going to cost $300 bucks.  I think it must be some universal minimum the cosmos put together.  

Dory,
Our first feature film production   Hey, maybe this is how Ole' Walt got started.  

Muushka,
Thanks for the steel Magnolias quote. that is one of my favorite films. 

Ok Trivia time

Jim Henson's MuppetVision 3D, opened May 16 1991, also one of my favorites

Can you name the other Muppet-related attractions and shows that have appeared in WDW?


----------



## horselover

Ok I know it's not VWL, but here are some pics from the last trip to BWV.   Here's my thoughts on BWV.  We enjoyed it very much.  The location really is fantastic.  We loved being able to walk to Epcot & it was only about a 7 min. drive to the MK.  We loved their quiet pool.  Dare I say it, but JMHO I think it's nicer than the VWL quiet pool.  Seems bigger anyway & not as crowded.  We would definitely stay there again, especially if it was an adults only trip, but it's just not Home!  I didn't get that warm inviting feeling I get when I walk into the WL lobby.  The lobby didn't call me to sit & stay awhile, but the back porch definitely was calling my name.  "Come & sit in these comfy rocking chairs & watch the world go by!"  Never did have a chance to sit there though.  Oh well next time.  Hope you enjoy the pics.

For you Beach Club lovers









DH on the Boardwalk (would have looked better if he didn't look like he was carrying a purse!)  





1 BR




No Mickey Towel Animal  




View from our Pool/Garden view room (not worth the points IMHO, but I could walk right out to the pool bar!)









To be continued!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

twokats said:


> Six days until AKV, seven days til cruise and twelve days til VWL.  How does that little boy in the commercial say it. .. . I'm toooooooooooooo excited!!!


Woohoo! Are you packing yet?  I finally started.



Granny said:


> Dory....very creative and funny graphic!  Thanks for the Monday morning smile.
> 
> Dory, Twokats, and BWV Dreamin....have wonderful and magical trips!
> 
> imchatti...congratulations on passing ROFR and good luck with your reservations.
> 
> Maria...awesome photos including the armadillo.



Thanks! 



Muushka said:


> Good job Dory!!!



My pleasure! The actors were so good to work with. 



BWV Dreamin said:


> Dory....I love it!! Ok groupies, I think I'm the next one to visit VWL...I'll be there in exactly 2 weeks from today!!!!!



Thanks and I hope you have a great time at VWL.  I may not get back on much before you leave.



Corinne said:


> Ditto, Dory!  Toooooooooooo FUNNY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BWV Dreamin~are you packed yet???



Thank you. 



blossomz said:


> Great Dory!  Those ducks are absolutely the best!


Yes it was all Maria and the Ducks. Without them there would not be a movie. 



DiznyDi said:


> Really funny, *Dory*! You are so creative!
> 
> *BWV Dreamin* Wow, a 2 week countdown.  Sadly,  I have 6+ months before I can say that .  I know you'll have a great trip!


Thanks. Glad everyone enjoyed it. Wish I could have been there to witness it live. The movie is the next best thing. 



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Boy so much has happened on here the last 2 days that I didn't know where to start until I saw the hilarious post by Dory!  That is way too funny!!!
> 
> Maria - great pictures.  I would love to see an armadillo!
> 
> Claire - good to hear from you and I hope everything goes well for you with all your travelling.
> 
> Hello to everyone else and I hope you have had a nice weekend.



Yes there is a lot to catch up on here. I had a post with several comments to some of y'all that I lost when my internet browser quit.  So just as soon as I remember what I said to who I'll retype it.  

I know it included:
*Maria* - Glad you are home and sorry for the car trouble. I know you are thankful your daughter wasn't on the road alone. Oh and I think the pictures you enjoyed were tea pots and I didn't want to take the credit for them.  Also finding the nurses pin. And I LOVE the duck whisperer story--hope you don't mind that it turned into a feature film! 

*Muushka* - Happy belated Medical Technology week (I probably have the name wrong) but I am thankful for all the medical workers because I could never do those jobs. I pass out just thinking about it.

We leave Wednesday noon to head to the beach for 2 nights before we check in at AKV.  We are driving so I've got the tylenol in my purse. First thing I packed. Think "would you stop touching me" You would think by 14 yrs. old twins would not act like that, but sometimes my boys remind me of Gilligan and Skipper or any of those comedy acts where you have one little annoying one and one big grumpy one. That's my boys.


----------



## horselover

Ecpot on Sunday









This was the highlight of the day.  My 1st Grand Marnier Slush!  




F&G pics - amazing topiaries

















DH participating in the What's Your Problem Show (he was volunteered )  









Still shot from the movie Earth.  I wouldn't have wanted to be on the other side of this camera!





More to come.  Hope you're not bored yet!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

eliza61 said:


> Welcome Back every one who recently completed trips.  Maria, glad you guys are back safe and sound.  Any time you have a break down it's going to cost $300 bucks.  I think it must be some universal minimum the cosmos put together.
> 
> Dory,
> Our first feature film production   Hey, maybe this is how Ole' Walt got started.
> 
> Muushka,
> Thanks for the steel Magnolias quote. that is one of my favorite films.
> 
> Ok Trivia time
> 
> Jim Henson's MuppetVision 3D, opened May 16 1991, also one of my favorites
> 
> Can you name the other Muppet-related attractions and shows that have appeared in WDW?



LOVE the trivia Eliza!  I have no idea but will be interested to see the answers.  We are big Muppet fans!  

Glad you liked the movie.

*Horselover* - Oh fun! Looks like a beautiful place to stay and you definitely should try out those rockers who were calling your name next time.  Thanks for sharing. And can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## horselover

Couple Wishes shots.  We didn't have the best viewing area, but the GorillaPod tripod helped tremendously.









The famous anniversary cake.  Sooooo good!









The groupie meet!





Couple more BWV shots
Quiet pool




Lobby









View from back porch





And my favorite shot.  There's always one pic that speaks to me & this one is it.  It says to me we're holding these 2 chairs for you whenever you're ready to come back we'll be here waiting!





That's it.  Hope you enjoyed them.


----------



## TammyNC

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Announcing a new groupie production:



Loved it!!!

imchatti  I would take a long weekend trip over no trip any day plus adding on the sitter makes it even better!! Well be waiting to hear if you make it through ROFR too.

BWV Dreamin  Well be waiting for some pictures so that we can live through you being there.

twokats  - Feeling your excitement!! Your vacation sounds awesome. 

horselover  - Loved the pictures, can't wait for more!!


Off to get the day going...DS needs to get started on his math, DD is finishing up a couple of projects then I get to spend part of the day on the phone with tech support for the laptop, doesn't that sound like fun??

I don't know the answer to the trivia either but I'll be back on later to see the answer. I'm also going to get that clippie put in after I post.

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## LVSWL

Horselover-loved the BWV pics! We really enjoy staying there. Our last stay was on the second floor, just to the right of the "art" gallery. Supposed to be boardwalk view, but not in my opinion. Still, we enjoyed the convenience. Since our stay they have trimmed the tree that blocked our view Maybe others complained about it too . Our favorite restaurant is right there also, the Flying Fish Cafe!
It looks like no one was at the world with you! There aren't any people in your pictures!!! Lucky!!
Thanks for including us in your trip!


----------



## eliza61

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> :
> 
> I know it included:
> *Maria* - Glad you are home and sorry for the car trouble. I know you are thankful your daughter wasn't on the road alone. Oh and I think the pictures you enjoyed were tea pots and I didn't want to take the credit for them.  Also finding the nurses pin. And I LOVE the duck whisperer story--hope you don't mind that it turned into a feature film!
> 
> *Muushka* - Happy belated Medical Technology week (I probably have the name wrong) but I am thankful for all the medical workers because I could never do those jobs. I pass out just thinking about it.
> 
> *We leave Wednesday noon to head to the beach for 2 nights before we check in at AKV.  We are driving so I've got the tylenol in my purse. First thing I packed. Think "would you stop touching me"  annoying one and one big grumpy one. That's my boys*.



Oh you strong women!! How long is the drive from Texas.   Look, I've got Sid and Rizzo in the car with me.  they're 15 & 17 and by the time we get to South of the Border on I-95, I'm ready to beat the %^ell out of them, Pedro and "the old guy", my husband.

Drive safely.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

horselover said:


> And my favorite shot. There's always one pic that speaks to me & this one is it. It says to me we're holding these 2 chairs for you whenever you're ready to come back we'll be here waiting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it. Hope you enjoyed them.


 Love this shot.....I'll be in the rocker to the right, waiting for my groupies friend to join me for an afternoon coffee and a croissant from the Boardwalk Bakery! Hmmm....I am smelling them now.....


----------



## MaryJ

Hi everyone.  I've know I've been MIA for a while, but I finally made my way back here, and let me say, seeing the promo for "The Duck Whisperer" made my day!  I'll be silently chuckling about that for the rest of the morning!

I only know of one previous Muppet attraction, and it's only because it was mentioned last week on the WDW Radio podcast.  That would be "Here Come the Muppets."

DD is coming home for a visit on Friday, so I have lots to do to get ready.  Will try to get back here again though!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Ok Trivia time
> 
> Jim Henson's MuppetVision 3D, opened May 16 1991, also one of my favorites
> 
> Can you name the other Muppet-related attractions and shows that have appeared in WDW?



Eliza...I know that there is a "Hidden Kermit" in Star Tours.  It's one of my favorite things to look for as we make our way through the queue.  






Also, I think that some of the Muppet characters have been in the MGM parades through the years??  I'm pretty sure they have.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Horselover - 

Loved all of the pics for lots of reasons!  DiznyDi & I have spent time in those welcoming BWV chairs too!  Love that spot!

Tell Anniversary Guy  Hi for us and let him know that he looked great in all of the photos - hadn't noticed the "purse" until I read your comment, but he looked like he was having too much fun in the apron.  

I also noticed that your Gran Marnier expereince was right where DiznyDi & I love to sit and relax.  You have great taste! (of course, just about anyplace in "The World" is a great place to relax when you head is in the right place).


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Horselover thanks for all the pics from BWV.  We have stayed there twice and love it.  My DD wants to stay there again next year.


----------



## DiznyDi

Thanks *horselover* for the pictures. Oh that wonderful cake    Sure was nice seeing the sights again. Doesn't it seem like so long ago? Hopefully those traveling to the World soon will have more tolerable weather.

*Dory* Have a great (and safe) trip! We'll miss you around these parts. Make sure to take lots of pictures!

Hi  *MaryJ* Nice to see you again!

*Tammy* your moosie looks great!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

BWV Dreamin said:


> Love this shot.....I'll be in the rocker to the right, waiting for my groupies friend to join me for an afternoon coffee and a croissant from the Boardwalk Bakery! Hmmm....I am smelling them now.....



Oh I hope I'm not too late for a coffee and croissant.  My kids are on my last nerve and I'm not even in the van yet.  Just had the "this room is the worst looking pigsty I have ever seen" meltdown with them.  (Yes I'm an authority on pigsties!)


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Oh I hope I'm not too late for a coffee and croissant.  My kids are on my last nerve and I'm not even in the van yet.  Just had the "this room is the worst looking pigsty I have ever seen" meltdown with them.  (Yes I'm an authority on pigsties!)



Hey I have one of those in my house too!


----------



## horselover

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Oh I hope I'm not too late for a coffee and croissant.  My kids are on my last nerve and I'm not even in the van yet.  Just had the "this room is the worst looking pigsty I have ever seen" meltdown with them.  (Yes I'm an authority on pigsties!)



Just keep telling yourself - There's no place like home, there's no place like home!  Have a great trip Dory!


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> That's it.  Hope you enjoyed them.



Ahhhh, Horselover! Great photos!  We are staying at the BWV in August (if our waitlist doesn't come through for the BCV). I see you are a neighbor also from MA!!!


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hey I have one of those in my house too!



I have a pigsty too! Wish I had a kid to blame!!



MaryJ said:


> Hi everyone.  I've know I've been MIA for a while, but I finally made my way back here, and let me say, seeing the promo for "The Duck Whisperer" made my day!  I'll be silently chuckling about that for the rest of the morning!
> 
> I only know of one previous Muppet attraction, and it's only because it was mentioned last week on the WDW Radio podcast.  That would be "Here Come the Muppets."
> 
> DD is coming home for a visit on Friday, so I have lots to do to get ready.  Will try to get back here again though!



Hi *Mary*, good to see you 

*Horselover*, I loved the pictures... cake, yummm, chairs, yummX2.

*Dory*, happy packing!  Home soon!

*Granny*, I was about to put out an APB for you. Good to see you.  
I never noticed that handsome frog at Star Tours, thanks!


----------



## twokats

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Woohoo! Are you packing yet?  I finally started.
> 
> We leave Wednesday noon to head to the beach for 2 nights before we check in at AKV.  We are driving so I've got the tylenol in my purse. First thing I packed. Think "would you stop touching me" You would think by 14 yrs. old twins would not act like that, but sometimes my boys remind me of Gilligan and Skipper or any of those comedy acts where you have one little annoying one and one big grumpy one. That's my boys.



Dory:  Kinda sorta on the packing.  I am looking at the suitcases, most of the clothes are on the sofa, just need to combine the two. 

Also, DH refuses to drive to Florida for that reason.  He wants to spend every possible minute there and not in the car.  He used to drive from Florida to Texas quite regularly when he was stationed at Patrick AFB. (before we were together)  He said it always took him 21 hours.  I guess not so good memories.  So we fly and enjoy every minute there!! 



Granny said:


> Dory, Twokats, and BWV Dreamin....have wonderful and magical trips!



Granny:  Thanks, I really think this trip will be memorable and to be able to go back in December will be fantastic!!



Corinne said:


> He says, (with his slight lisp), "I'm too excited to sleep!"
> 
> You must be sooo excited AKV, then a Disney cruise then VWL! Woooo!



Well, I am sleeping. . . at least right now.  I am known for not getting a lot of sleep the night before we fly out!



TammyNC said:


> twokats  - Feeling your excitement!! Your vacation sounds awesome.



Yes, I think it is going to be a great trip.  I got a new lens for my camera today.  I hope to bring back a lot of awesome pics.



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Oh I hope I'm not too late for a coffee and croissant.  My kids are on my last nerve and I'm not even in the van yet.  Just had the "this room is the worst looking pigsty I have ever seen" meltdown with them.  (Yes I'm an authority on pigsties!)



I am with Muushka on the pigsties.  The kids have a little bit, but I can say the house would be worse if it weren't for them.  They are my housekeepers.  Considering I am rarely home, I find it hard to believe that I can make that much mess!!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

eliza61 said:


> Oh you strong women!! How long is the drive from Texas.   Look, I've got Sid and Rizzo in the car with me.  they're 15 & 17 and by the time we get to South of the Border on I-95, I'm ready to beat the %^ell out of them, Pedro and "the old guy", my husband.
> 
> Drive safely.


From the Dallas area to the Orlando area is about 18 hours without stopping.  Of course with Gilligan and Skipper we will be stopping.  The redeeming factor is that big brother 19 and big brother 21 won't be in the back seat telling them to shut up. 



Granny said:


> Eliza...I know that there is a "Hidden Kermit" in Star Tours.  It's one of my favorite things to look for as we make our way through the queue.


Never knew this...cool picture! I only rode it once and was probably too nervous to look. Would you see it with a fast pass?



DiznyDi said:


> *Dory* Have a great (and safe) trip! We'll miss you around these parts. Make sure to take lots of pictures!



Thanks DiznyDi! I hope to get over to VWL for a visit but I will try to take lots of pictures wherever I am. 



horselover said:


> Just keep telling yourself - There's no place like home, there's no place like home!  Have a great trip Dory!


There's no place like home! There's no place like home! Got it--thanks.



Muushka said:


> I have a pigsty too! Wish I had a kid to blame!!
> 
> *Dory*, happy packing!  Home soon!
> 
> 
> Good to see you.
> I never noticed that handsome frog at Star Tours, thanks!


Oh I am in denial that any of the pigsty is mine. Don't ask my mother.

Thanks! I think I should quit fussing at my kids and get back to happy packing.



twokats said:


> Dory:  Kinda sorta on the packing.  I am looking at the suitcases, most of the clothes are on the sofa, just need to combine the two.
> 
> Also, DH refuses to drive to Florida for that reason.  He wants to spend every possible minute there and not in the car.  He used to drive from Florida to Texas quite regularly when he was stationed at Patrick AFB. (before we were together)  He said it always took him 21 hours.  I guess not so good memories.  So we fly and enjoy every minute there!!


I understand that twokats! My DH rarely wants to fly commercial because of the expense for a family of 6 and we love the torture of a good road trip.  We've done it more times than I can count both to Orlando as well as to other destinations. The boys love it and will actually enjoy most of the time together. This time we are breaking it up by staying at Orange Beach 2 nights and visiting the National Naval Aviation Museum in Pensacola.

Have a safe trip twokats and a wonderful vacation.


----------



## eliza61

This is a totally useless feel good story.  I thought of our favorite place since it's time for ducklings to be hatching.  The lodge should have a few waddling around.

http://blogs.abcnews.com/theworldnewser/2009/05/the-duck-parade.html

If you can watch the video.  

This one is for Dizny Dad, Granny, Dodie, Jimmy, Wildernessdad, WLengineer and all our groupie guy.   We always knew there were nice guys out there.


----------



## Dizny Dad

eliza61 - Every once in a while our hard shells crack and the soft insides show; the evidence is shown with Horselover's DH (Anniversary Guy) experience with the apron!


----------



## jimmytammy

eliza61 said:


> This is a totally useless feel good story.  I thought of our favorite place since it's time for ducklings to be hatching.  The lodge should have a few waddling around.
> 
> http://blogs.abcnews.com/theworldnewser/2009/05/the-duck-parade.html
> 
> If you can watch the video.
> 
> This one is for Dizny Dad, Granny, Dodie, Jimmy, Wildernessdad, WLengineer and all our groupie guy.   We always knew there were nice guys out there.



Great video!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## horselover

eliza61 said:


> This is a totally useless feel good story.  I thought of our favorite place since it's time for ducklings to be hatching.  The lodge should have a few waddling around.
> 
> http://blogs.abcnews.com/theworldnewser/2009/05/the-duck-parade.html



Awwww that was so cute!  There was a baby waddling around the BWV quiet pool when we were there.  Just one though which I thought was a little strange.  



Dizny Dad said:


> eliza61 - Every once in a while our hard shells crack and the soft insides show; the evidence is shown with Horselover's DH (Anniversary Guy) experience with the apron!





He wasn't too happy with me that I posted that pic!       He did say to say hi though!


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> Ahhhh, Horselover! Great photos!  We are staying at the BWV in August (if our waitlist doesn't come through for the BCV). I see you are a neighbor also from MA!!!



Hi neighbor!        I didn't even notice you were from MA until you pointed it out!  There are a few of us on this thread.  What part of MA are you from?   General vicinity if you don't want to list the actual town.  Who knows maybe we really are neighbors & don't know it!  We're in the metrowest area.  Nice to "meet" you!    

Ok groupies I know it's still a long ways away, but I'm already worrying about the w/l for the Dec. trip.  Why didn't I just book that extra day in Jan.?       (we need a kick yourself in the butt smiley!)    I hate being on waitlists.  So what do you think do I have any chance of that one night (Wed.) coming through?  I could book a back-up cash ressie, but I really don't want to spend the money & I really don't want to move for the last night.  I need moose dust!     I think I'll send some my own way.


----------



## Granny

Eliza...cool video!  I can't believe those young ducklings were willing to jump like that without being prodded!  And I'm glad the banker doesn't play 3rd base for the Cardinals or he wouldn't have caught about half the ducks!  




KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Never knew this...cool picture! I only rode it once and was probably too nervous to look. Would you see it with a fast pass?



Dory...the FP line at Star Tours follows the same path as the regular line, I think.  The Hidden Kermit is in the area where they are refurbishing the R2-D2 robots as the ramps wind their way around.  Worth looking for to pass the time.


----------



## DiznyDi

horselover said:


> Ok groupies I know it's still a long ways away, but I'm already worrying about the w/l for the Dec. trip.  Why didn't I just book that extra day in Jan.?       (we need a kick yourself in the butt smiley!)    I hate being on waitlists.  So what do you think do I have any chance of that one night (Wed.) coming through?  I could book a back-up cash ressie, but I really don't want to spend the money & I really don't want to move for the last night.  I need moose dust!     I think I'll send some my own way.



Here's some  for you!
I waitlisted some time ago (studio VWL) to add the preceding day (Thursday) to our existing ressie. Since we're still on the 2009 point schedule thought it would be dumb luck to get it. We just booked our air travel for our Dec. trip. I called MS to book the Thursday night anywhere..... Surprise our WL just came through, so says the CM! So you may get your WL yet. I think folks are changing to Kidani, BLT and the THV's.
More  coming your way! I guess I'd book anything that is open and WL for what I want. I wouldn't want to move the last night either.


----------



## tea pot

Happy Tuesday Groupies...

*Dory*  Have a great road trip and Magical Visit Home.. Good Luck with the Boys... My Girls are the same even now mid-late 20's they still fool around like they are 9... 

*Horselover* Welcome back and thanks for the great pics. We love the BWV ... and enjoyed our stay there very much.
Sending *Moose Dust* for your wait list... don't get give up hope.. We waitlisted for one day last Dec. and it came throught  In fact MS did tell me that most short 1 and 2 wait list request have the best chance of coming through 

*elzia* thanks for the link... I actually saw the story on GMA this morning and was trying to find it on their web site to share with DD.
Yes, A great Feel Good story


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

MaryJ said:


> Hi everyone.  I've know I've been MIA for a while, but I finally made my way back here, and let me say, seeing the promo for "The Duck Whisperer" made my day!  I'll be silently chuckling about that for the rest of the morning!
> 
> I only know of one previous Muppet attraction, and it's only because it was mentioned last week on the WDW Radio podcast.  That would be "Here Come the Muppets."
> 
> DD is coming home for a visit on Friday, so I have lots to do to get ready.  Will try to get back here again though!


Missed your post somehow yesterday.  I am glad you got a laugh out of the duck whisperer movie. I can only imagine how funny it was to see Maria in that swimming pool with the ducks!

Enjoy your DD!



eliza61 said:


> This is a totally useless feel good story.  I thought of our favorite place since it's time for ducklings to be hatching.  The lodge should have a few waddling around.
> 
> http://blogs.abcnews.com/theworldnewser/2009/05/the-duck-parade.html
> 
> If you can watch the video.
> 
> This one is for Dizny Dad, Granny, Dodie, Jimmy, Wildernessdad, WLengineer and all our groupie guy.   We always knew there were nice guys out there.



Very cute! Thanks for sharing it.



Granny said:


> Eliza...cool video!  I can't believe those young ducklings were willing to jump like that without being prodded!  And I'm glad the banker doesn't play 3rd base for the Cardinals or he wouldn't have caught about half the ducks!
> 
> Dory...the FP line at Star Tours follows the same path as the regular line, I think.  The Hidden Kermit is in the area where they are refurbishing the R2-D2 robots as the ramps wind their way around.  Worth looking for to pass the time.


Thanks for the hidden Kermit info! 



tea pot said:


> Happy Tuesday Groupies...
> 
> *Dory*  Have a great road trip and Magical Visit Home.. Good Luck with the Boys... My Girls are the same even now mid-late 20's they still fool around like they are 9...


Thanks! Yes we will make the most of it.  In a few short years they won't be able to go with us. I know it was like yesterday that my college guys were 14.

Eliza - on the Muppet trivia I think I saw something about a mobile muppet thing once that was at Epcot but I never saw it in person.  Hoping you give us the answers as now I'm curious. 

OK groupies--I'm 25 hours from leaving my house. I must get serious about packing.  See you after vacation unless I get the chance to sign on at the room.  Usually DH needs the time to work--owning his own businesses means usually having to do some work on vacation.  I don't mind because it pays for the trips home!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Have a great trip Dory!!!!!! I'll be right behind you!!!


----------



## craiggers

30 day countdown starts tommorrow! 

Does anyone know if the VWL 2 bedroom units have DVD players yet???


----------



## MiaSRN62

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Announcing a new groupie production:



OMG !   Hilarious Dory !   I am sending this to my dd and dh !  I have been working the night shift lately, so I'm a bit in a coma from lack of sleep and just am seeing this post this morning.  Thanks for making my day with a good laugh !   You are so talented with the graphics !!!! 


Maria (aka....the WL Duck Whisperer)


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> Hi neighbor!        I didn't even notice you were from MA until you pointed it out!  There are a few of us on this thread.  What part of MA are you from?   General vicinity if you don't want to list the actual town.  Who knows maybe we really are neighbors & don't know it!  We're in the metrowest area.  Nice to "meet" you!
> 
> Ok groupies I know it's still a long ways away, but I'm already worrying about the w/l for the Dec. trip.  Why didn't I just book that extra day in Jan.?       (we need a kick yourself in the butt smiley!)    I hate being on waitlists.  So what do you think do I have any chance of that one night (Wed.) coming through?  I could book a back-up cash ressie, but I really don't want to spend the money & I really don't want to move for the last night.  I need moose dust!     I think I'll send some my own way.


I'll send some P dust your way too, and a word of encouragement.  2 years ago we regretted booking a studio and wanted to change it to a 1 BR at 2 weeks before the date (12/24 and 25!) and we got it!



craiggers said:


> 30 day countdown starts tommorrow!
> 
> Does anyone know if the VWL 2 bedroom units have DVD players yet???



30 days!  Woohoo!  As far as I know they have DVD players in all the DVC at VWL (so many initials!).  
Pretty good selection at the Mercantile too.

*Eliza*. sniff sniff.....I loved that duck video.  Mr Muush (who can be Muushy too  enjoyed too.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> claire ont : Maria - Get pix. I have never seen an armadillo in person before. Very cool. Loved the duck whisperer...





> DLI : Maria - great pictures. I would love to see an armadillo!





> Granny :Maria...awesome photos including the armadillo


Thanks *claire ont * and *DLI* and *Granny* ! Will they bite if one gets too close ?  Now I'm beginning to wonder if we should have been so much in his personal space.  But honestly, he barely noticed us.  





> Corrine : Maria~
> 
> In all the years I have 'known' you, (since the AOL Boards!) I have always pictured you as a brunette!  Great photos! I cannot wait to visit during the F&G again. Hopefully next year!



*Corrine*....honestly I have always had light brownish/reddish hair.  But I've always had blondish highlights too.  So when I get to FL, the sun/salt water/pool water just accentuates the natural blond highlights.   I've been to FL 5x since Aug 2008.   Three times so far in 2009 so this is why it's so light. I had just spent 3 days on the beach at VB when that photo was taken that Dory used.   Usually I color it and tone it down a bit.  I actually prefer it a tad darker.  It's just been such a whirlwind the past few months.  My dd goes to college in FL so we go frequently and she asked to transfer back in Feb so we flew down and then drove over to Tallahassee to tour FSU.  She found out she got in in early April.  So just alot of hectic stuff.   I need to find time to color and tone down the blond a bit.  
Glad u liked the pics !   I have to make a an effort to not let another 10 years go by before I visit during that time period again.  




> Six days until AKV, seven days til cruise and twelve days til VWL. How does that little boy in the commercial say it. .. . I'm toooooooooooooo excited!!!



Whoo hoo *twokats* !  Have fun ! 



> eliza :Maria, glad you guys are back safe and sound. Any time you have a break down it's going to cost $300 bucks. I think it must be some universal minimum the cosmos put together.



Thanks *eliza* !  And so true !  I think all auto mechanics make a pact of some sort.   

Still catching up on posts........back to reading................

Maria


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> This is a totally useless feel good story.  I thought of our favorite place since it's time for ducklings to be hatching.  The lodge should have a few waddling around.
> 
> http://blogs.abcnews.com/theworldnewser/2009/05/the-duck-parade.html
> 
> If you can watch the video.
> 
> This one is for Dizny Dad, Granny, Dodie, Jimmy, Wildernessdad, WLengineer and all our groupie guy.   We always knew there were nice guys out there.



This is a great video.  I think bankers need to have a better image right now!


Horselover -


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Horselover : We loved their quiet pool. Dare I say it, but JMHO I think it's nicer than the VWL quiet pool. Seems bigger anyway & not as crowded.



You know *horselover*....I've never seen the BWV quiet pool in person and we have stayed there before.   But the themeing just doesn't seem as beautiful as the VWl quiet pool to me ?  I know it's small...and often crowded....but just themed so nicely there.  



> Maria - Glad you are home and sorry for the car trouble. I know you are thankful your daughter wasn't on the road alone. Oh and I think the pictures you enjoyed were tea pots and I didn't want to take the credit for them. Also finding the nurses pin. And I LOVE the duck whisperer story--hope you don't mind that it turned into a feature film!



Thanks *Dory* !  I was thankful.  In fact, the issues with dd's car have my husband and I considering getting her a newer car.  She's driving a '99 Intrepid now.  I think we'll feel safer knowing she's got a newer car (maybe a 2006-08 ?) with some warranty left on it.   And I don't mind at all about the feature film---it was too funny.  Have fun at the beach and AKV !!!!!



*Horselover* ....I am enjoying looking at all your photos !!!!  The Wishes shots are great and your anniversary cake looked YUM !  And I love the shot with the two BWV rocking chairs on the balcony.....awesome. 




> eliza :and by the time we get to South of the Border on I-95, I'm ready to beat the %^ell out of them, Pedro and "the old guy", my husband.


  too funny eliza !  South of the Border is something else, huh ?




> MaryJ :Hi everyone. I've know I've been MIA for a while, but I finally made my way back here, and let me say, seeing the promo for "The Duck Whisperer" made my day! I'll be silently chuckling about that for the rest of the morning!


Hi there MaryJ....welcome back.  I get behind from time to time too.  I am saving Dory's photo of me and the duckies for my scrapbook !  It's a keeper !



Maria


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Corrine*....honestly I have always had light brownish/reddish hair.  But I've always had blondish highlights too.  So when I get to FL, the sun/salt water/pool water just accentuates the natural blond highlights.   I've been to FL 5x since Aug 2008.   Three times so far in 2009 so this is why it's so light. I had just spent 3 days on the beach at VB when that photo was taken that Dory used.   Usually I color it and tone it down a bit.  I actually prefer it a tad darker.  It's just been such a whirlwind the past few months.  My dd goes to college in FL so we go frequently and she asked to transfer back in Feb so we flew down and then drove over to Tallahassee to tour FSU.  She found out she got in in early April.  So just alot of hectic stuff.   I need to find time to color and tone down the blond a bit.
> Glad u liked the pics !   I have to make a an effort to not let another 10 years go by before I visit during that time period again.
> 
> Maria



Well, I don't think it needs to be toned down at all!  Afterall, we blondes DO have more fun...don't we???
We last visited during the F & G about 4 or 5 years ago, and agree, it is such a wonderful time to visit!!


----------



## Corinne

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> OK groupies--I'm 25 hours from leaving my house. I must get serious about packing.  See you after vacation unless I get the chance to sign on at the room.  Usually DH needs the time to work--owning his own businesses means usually having to do some work on vacation.  I don't mind because it pays for the trips home!



Have a BLAST Dory!  Hope you can pop on to say hi, if not, see you when you get back...take lots of pics!!!!!!!!!



horselover said:


> Hi neighbor!        I didn't even notice you were from MA until you pointed it out!  There are a few of us on this thread.  What part of MA are you from?   General vicinity if you don't want to list the actual town.  Who knows maybe we really are neighbors & don't know it!  We're in the metrowest area.  Nice to "meet" you!



We are about 15 minutes North of Boston.


----------



## DiznyDi

craiggers said:


> 30 day countdown starts tommorrow!
> 
> Does anyone know if the VWL 2 bedroom units have DVD players yet???



We returned May 9th and stayed in room 2545 - a dedicated 2 bedroom. We did have a DVD player.


----------



## ajseagles3

We were in 2508 (also a dedicated 2-bedroom) from May 9-15 and also had a DVD player.

I love being in that front section of villas - nice short walk from the elevator!


----------



## blossomz

OK groupies...I think I am going to disown my traveling companion relatives!!!!

We have had this trip planned for months...yesterday I received a call from my aunt that that their son, a freshman in college failed his Alg 2 class and has to retake it during this summer term...it doesn't end until the middle of our trip...so now..we are scrambling to find something DVC for the week after starting on the 30th of June!!!!  Of course I didn't hear for sure today until DVC was closed so now I have to try to get right on it at 9 AM tomorrow morning..in the middle of my classroom!  PLEESE send pixie dust that either VWL or AKV are available!!!!!!

I am going crazy!!!:


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> OK groupies--I'm 25 hours from leaving my house. I must get serious about packing.


  LOL - now it's my turn to say - Get Packing!    I do not recommend the pack until 12:30 am and get up at 3:45 am before leaving for WDW so do as I say, not as I did!!!!!  Have a great trip!  



blossomz said:


> OK groupies...I think I am going to disown my traveling companion relatives!!!!
> 
> We have had this trip planned for months...yesterday I received a call from my aunt that that their son, a freshman in college failed his Alg 2 class and has to retake it during this summer term...it doesn't end until the middle of our trip...so now..we are scrambling to find something DVC for the week after starting on the 30th of June!!!!  Of course I didn't hear for sure today until DVC was closed so now I have to try to get right on it at 9 AM tomorrow morning..in the middle of my classroom!  PLEESE send pixie dust that either VWL or AKV are available!!!!!!
> 
> I am going crazy!!!:



I can soooooo sympathize!  I was scrambling to change ressies 5 weeks before our trip for my sis and BIL.  SSR or OKW was it for availability if they didn't want to do a split stay with part of the original ressie.  I'm still in recovery mode from the travel with my dear beloved family.  Honestly - I love them, but honestly - I don't think there's any way we're really related!     Here's the pixie dust that you get what you want.  

Once I get caught up I'll share a few pics from our trip - we had a great stay at AKV and VB.  As I feared, I am now very spoiled by concierge!!


----------



## eliza61

blossomz said:


> OK groupies...I think I am going to disown my traveling companion relatives!!!!
> 
> We have had this trip planned for months...yesterday I received a call from my aunt that that their son, a freshman in college failed his Alg 2 class and has to retake it during this summer term...it doesn't end until the middle of our trip...so now..we are scrambling to find something DVC for the week after starting on the 30th of June!!!!  Of course I didn't hear for sure today until DVC was closed so now I have to try to get right on it at 9 AM tomorrow morning..in the middle of my classroom!  PLEESE send pixie dust that either VWL or AKV are available!!!!!!
> 
> I am going crazy!!!:




Ah relatives, you gotta love them!!  which is why my signature has the tag it does.   Pixie dust truck heading your way.



*Trivia answers*

You guys didn't think I actually knew the answer myself did ya.    Sorry about the delay.  According to the Lou mongello trivia calendar the 3 other muppets attractions were:

Here come the Muppets.  opened 1990
Hollywood's pretty women which opened 1989
Mupetts on Location: Days of swine and Roses. opened 1991
Muppets 3D opened 1991

I don't remember any of them.


----------



## jimmytammy

Saw the Earl episode last night.  It was a riot!  Makes me think we need to have more Groupie meets, pronto!


----------



## craiggers

Thanks for all the Answers about the DVD players at the Lodge!  



blossomz said:


> OK groupies...I think I am going to disown my traveling companion relatives!!!!
> 
> We have had this trip planned for months...yesterday I received a call from my aunt that that their son, a freshman in college failed his Alg 2 class and has to retake it during this summer term...it doesn't end until the middle of our trip...so now..we are scrambling to find something DVC for the week after starting on the 30th of June!!!!  Of course I didn't hear for sure today until DVC was closed so now I have to try to get right on it at 9 AM tomorrow morning..in the middle of my classroom!  PLEESE send pixie dust that either VWL or AKV are available!!!!!!
> 
> I am going crazy!!!:



I FEEL YOUR PAIN!! Every year I say I am not going to be the planner because of these things happening. There are always 7-8 people going in our group and we stay in a 2BR unit. My least favorite is when we initially decide to get the dining plan, then it never fails that someone decides right before we go that they cannot afford the dining plan. Sooooo.....the rest of us either have to help them out, alter ADRs (for 8 people at the last minute), or just go the cash route. ARGHHHHHH....  Because I always take care of everything, no one else realizes how complex planning these trips is. 



KAT4DISNEY said:


> LOL - now it's my turn to say - Get Packing!    I do not recommend the pack until 12:30 am and get up at 3:45 am before leaving for WDW so do as I say, not as I did!!!!!  Have a great trip!
> 
> 
> 30 days out and everything is already layed out! lol.


----------



## horselover

blossomz said:


> OK groupies...I think I am going to disown my traveling companion relatives!!!!
> 
> We have had this trip planned for months...yesterday I received a call from my aunt that that their son, a freshman in college failed his Alg 2 class and has to retake it during this summer term...it doesn't end until the middle of our trip...so now..we are scrambling to find something DVC for the week after starting on the 30th of June!!!!  Of course I didn't hear for sure today until DVC was closed so now I have to try to get right on it at 9 AM tomorrow morning..in the middle of my classroom!  PLEESE send pixie dust that either VWL or AKV are available!!!!!!
> 
> I am going crazy!!!:



Coming your way!       



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Once I get caught up I'll share a few pics from our trip - we had a great stay at AKV and VB.  As I feared, I am now very spoiled by concierge!!



That's how I feel about 1 BRs now.  I'm not sure I can stay in studios anymore.  Well I suppose if it was a choice between not going at all or staying in a studio I might be able to force myself.      I don't dare stay in concierge!  



eliza61 said:


> Ah relatives, you gotta love them!!  which is why my signature has the tag it does.



Oh yeah I hear ya.  I've always loved that tag in your siggie!  

Thanks for all the positive thoughts on my Dec. w/l.  I'll just have to be patient & hope for the best.  Patience is not one of my virtues unfortunately!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Have a GREAT trip, Dory!*
Today's the day!  Sure hope you have better weather next week than what Florida is currently experiencing.

*blossomz* I so feel your frustration. Been there... done that...won't do it again.  and  coming your way. Let us know how this works out.

Hi Kathy  Glad you had a nice trip. Do I see an add-on in your future? Someday I hope to stay concierge.... Wish we had the option to use our points for concierge at WL. 

*Craiggers* You must be a glutton for punishment!   Dizny Dad and I are really looking forward to our December trip when it will be just the 2 of us.  We have had either friends or family on our last 4 trips. We enjoyed our trips, but ......

Di


----------



## tea pot

blossomz said:


> OK groupies...I think I am going to disown my traveling companion relatives!!!!
> 
> We have had this trip planned for months...yesterday I received a call from my aunt that that their son, a freshman in college failed his Alg 2 class and has to retake it during this summer term...it doesn't end until the middle of our trip...so now..we are scrambling to find something DVC for the week after starting on the 30th of June!!!!  Of course I didn't hear for sure today until DVC was closed so now I have to try to get right on it at 9 AM tomorrow morning..in the middle of my classroom!  PLEESE send pixie dust that either VWL or AKV are available!!!!!!
> 
> I am going crazy!!!:





Pixie Dust coming your way...... Hope all goes well  with MS this morning.     So that you can relax and enjoy...


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Saw the Earl episode last night.  It was a riot!  Makes me think we need to have more Groupie meets, pronto!



I agree!  If you ever have time to kill, do a whojackie google and see the rabbit hole that episode had (2 years in the making).

Speaking of meets, what plans will we have for December???

Anyone interested in a White Elephant gift exchange??


----------



## wildernessDad

Sad news that you may have heard.

Wayne Allwine, the voice of Mickey Mouse, has died at age 62, apparently from complications due to diabetes.  He died two days ago, May 18.


----------



## DiznyDi

Muushka said:


> I agree!  If you ever have time to kill, do a whojackie google and see the rabbit hole that episode had (2 years in the making).
> 
> Speaking of meets, what plans will we have for December???
> 
> Anyone interested in a White Elephant gift exchange??



Does this mean you're willing to organize? 
You can count Dizny Dad and myself in for a meet and the gift exchange.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Sad news that you may have heard.
> 
> Wayne Allwine, the voice of Mickey Mouse, has died at age 62, apparently from complications due to diabetes.  He died two days ago, May 18.



That is sad.



DiznyDi said:


> Does this mean you're willing to organize?
> You can count Dizny Dad and myself in for a meet and the gift exchange.



Sure, I'll organize .  

You realize I said "White Elephant" gift exchange, right?


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> That is sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, I'll organize .
> 
> You realize I said "White Elephant" gift exchange, right?



I'm in.  I'm stuck in good ole NJ for december but I'll mail the bugger to your room.  If I can figure a way to shrink wrap & package myself I may make it.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muushka said:


> That is sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, I'll organize .
> 
> You realize I said "White Elephant" gift exchange, right?



You mean "White Moose", right?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

wildernessDad said:


> Sad news that you may have heard.
> 
> Wayne Allwine, the voice of Mickey Mouse, has died at age 62, apparently from complications due to diabetes.  He died two days ago, May 18.



I agree that is sad.  

Dory have a great trip!!!!

Blossomz how did it go?

I have a bit of a dilemma.  For our trip in Sept. we are renting points.  Because of that we can't make our ADR's through DVC ourselves.  I'm a bit leary of going through the regular channels because of free dining and all the bad stories I've been hearing on the other threads.  The woman we are renting the points from is willing to make our ADR's for us.  This would be hard for me though because I want the control of when the reservations will be.  What do you all think.  Let go of some control and let her make them anyway or make them myself and just be prepared to be on the phone for awhile and a large phone bill?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka - Can you believe they cancelled Earl?!


----------



## tea pot

jimmytammy said:


> Saw the Earl episode last night.  It was a riot!  Makes me think we need to have more Groupie meets, pronto!





Muushka said:


> I agree!  If you ever have time to kill, do a whojackie google and see the rabbit hole that episode had (2 years in the making).
> 
> Speaking of meets, what plans will we have for December???
> 
> Anyone interested in a White Elephant gift exchange??



*Muushka* Do you know if you can watch the Earl episode on line
or is that what the rabbit hole episode is?  (sorry for the stupid question)

and Groupie meet / Moose exchange I'm In    do or die this time!

A big thanks for always stepping up to be  momma moose.  



wildernessDad said:


> Sad news that you may have heard.
> 
> Wayne Allwine, the voice of Mickey Mouse, has died at age 62, apparently from complications due to diabetes.  He died two days ago, May 18.



 Such sad news.


----------



## tea pot

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I have a bit of a dilemma.  For our trip in Sept. we are renting points.  Because of that we can't make our ADR's through DVC ourselves.  I'm a bit leary of going through the regular channels because of free dining and all the bad stories I've been hearing on the other threads.  The woman we are renting the points from is willing to make our ADR's for us.  This would be hard for me though because I want the control of when the reservations will be.  What do you all think.  Let go of some control and let her make them anyway or make them myself and just be prepared to be on the phone for awhile and a large phone bill?



I think I would make them myself... do you know anyone that may have a phone package plan with unlimitted state wide calling? maybe they would let you use their phone and I often find that if you call 1hr before they close the line is not busy..
Best of luck and pixie dust


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> I agree!  If you ever have time to kill, do a whojackie google and see the rabbit hole that episode had (2 years in the making).
> 
> Speaking of meets, what plans will we have for December???
> 
> Anyone interested in a White Elephant gift exchange??



Ok you got me.  Is a White Elephant swap like a Yankee swap?  I am from N.E. you know!  But count me in no matter what it is!  



wildernessDad said:


> Sad news that you may have heard.
> 
> Wayne Allwine, the voice of Mickey Mouse, has died at age 62, apparently from complications due to diabetes.  He died two days ago, May 18.



How sad.  




eliza61 said:


> I'm in.  I'm stuck in good ole NJ for december but I'll mail the bugger to your room.  If I can figure a way to shrink wrap & package myself I may make it.



I think I'd like to see that!  



Disney loving Iowan said:


> I have a bit of a dilemma.  For our trip in Sept. we are renting points.  Because of that we can't make our ADR's through DVC ourselves.  I'm a bit leary of going through the regular channels because of free dining and all the bad stories I've been hearing on the other threads.  The woman we are renting the points from is willing to make our ADR's for us.  This would be hard for me though because I want the control of when the reservations will be.  What do you all think.  Let go of some control and let her make them anyway or make them myself and just be prepared to be on the phone for awhile and a large phone bill?



I'll say ditto to what TeaPot said!

So what is everyone doing for Memorial Day?   We're having a cookout/ badminton tournament/b-day party for DSsoontobe11 on Sat.  I'm making white peach sangria & oreo ice cream pie.  No other food will be served.  Just kidding.           No other big plans besides that.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Well, I don't think it needs to be toned down at all! Afterall, we blondes DO have more fun...don't we???



I suppose you have a very good point *Corrine *



*eliza*....thanks so much for that awesomely cute ducky video !   Thanks also for the Muppet trivia and count me in as one who never noticed the Kermit in the Star Wars ride.  



*Kathy*....a late "welcome back".  I know we made an attempt at a "meet" but the times just weren't on our side.  Maybe another time ?  





> Sad news that you may have heard.
> 
> Wayne Allwine, the voice of Mickey Mouse, has died at age 62, apparently from complications due to diabetes. He died two days ago, May 18.


Sad.  Thanks for the new *WD*.   He was young.  




How did things go *blossomz* ?   Did u get a last minute reservation ?  


*Muushka*....I'm guessing the "white moose" exchange is for the groupies going in Dec ?  Sounds like a fun idea. 


*DLI*....at the very least, I'd want to be on another line and actively knowing what was going on with the ADR's.  I wish u luck with this.  Keep us posted. 



Maria


----------



## Muushka

This is one long multi-quote!  Sorry!



eliza61 said:


> I'm in.  I'm stuck in good ole NJ for december but I'll mail the bugger to your room.  If I can figure a way to shrink wrap & package myself I may make it.



That would be awesome!  Come on down!!!



Dizny Dad said:


> You mean "White Moose", right?



Yes yes, what was I thinking?????



Disney loving Iowan said:


> I agree that is sad.
> 
> Dory have a great trip!!!!
> 
> Blossomz how did it go?
> 
> I have a bit of a dilemma.  For our trip in Sept. we are renting points.  Because of that we can't make our ADR's through DVC ourselves.  I'm a bit leary of going through the regular channels because of free dining and all the bad stories I've been hearing on the other threads.  The woman we are renting the points from is willing to make our ADR's for us.  This would be hard for me though because I want the control of when the reservations will be.  What do you all think.  Let go of some control and let her make them anyway or make them myself and just be prepared to be on the phone for awhile and a large phone bill?



Yup, make them yourself.  As was suggested, borrow someone's cell on the weekend or someone with the unlimited long distance.
Deep cleansing breath.....all will be well....all will be well....



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Muushka - Can you believe they cancelled Earl?!







tea pot said:


> *Muushka* Do you know if you can watch the Earl episode on line
> or is that what the rabbit hole episode is?  (sorry for the stupid question)
> 
> and Groupie meet / Moose exchange I'm In    do or die this time!
> 
> A big thanks for always stepping up to be  momma moose.
> 
> 
> 
> Such sad news.



The rabbit hole I was talking about is the back story on Josh, the character who dies.  He actually posted on a bulletin board like this (2 years before the show aired) forecasting his death.  Then Joy and Crabman use his computer and log onto the site (this is real life, too funny).  I think you can watch the old episodes on the internet.  It is season 2, not sure which show.   I think T of JT mentioned it a few pages back.  

Good, another for the White Moose gift exchange!



horselover said:


> Ok you got me.  Is a White Elephant swap like a Yankee swap?  I am from N.E. you know!  But count me in no matter what it is!
> I'll say ditto to what TeaPot said!
> 
> So what is everyone doing for Memorial Day?   We're having a cookout/ badminton tournament/b-day party for DSsoontobe11 on Sat.  I'm making white peach sangria & oreo ice cream pie.  No other food will be served.  Just kidding.           No other big plans besides that.



Hey, I am a New England girl too! (RI, does that count???)  But I learned about white elephant...err..moose in FL.  OK, here is my definition of a White Moose, subject to if anyone else has anything to add or take away!

Who ever wants to participate brings a gift.  We can put a monetary limit on the gift in case anyone wants to buy one.  Mr Muush and I would bring 2.  

The true definition of a white moose is that it is something that you no longer need that someone may want.  Or it can be something totally useless (like an 8 track tape of the Carpenters).  We usually bring something nice (like a pound of Dunkin Donuts coffee) and something silly or dumb or something useful that we no longer need (like a Wii game or something like that).  

And say there are 25 fools...err...participants.  Everyone would receive a number (chosen randomly from a hat).  
The game starts with #1.  They will go under the tree and choose a gift and sit down. We all either laugh or are envious. 
#2 gets to either pick a different unknown gift from under the tree, or steal #1's gift.
#3 gets to steal #1 or #2 or get a new gift.  And so on.  But the strategy is that each gift may only be stolen 3 times and then it stays with that last person who stole it.  And deals can be worked out!

I would suggest maybe having a meet prior to the white moose, because the game is a hoot when people steal and yell!

And the wrapping can make a difference.  That 8 track tape might be the most beautifully wrapped gift and that coffee might be in an old paper bag with a used bow on it!

So, that is my definition.  If anyone has any suggestions, we are all ears!

No Memorial Day plans for the Muushies.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> That would be awesome! Come on down!!!



What are your dates again in Dec for the meet ?  I *may* try and wiggle on down too.  My dd will be going to FSU and her finals are over. Her finals are Dec 7-11.  She wants to drive her car back to PA for the month long winter break, so I thought maybe I'd fly down in order to be her driving buddy back to PA.  She's never driven longer than 3-4 hours alone and the ride home is like 17 hours.   Soooooo.....I might just try and be there 


Maria


----------



## Muushka

That would be wonderful!  We don't have official dates yet, but here is an idea when a lot of Groupies will be there:

*JimmyTammy Nov 28-Dec 11 VWL
gatordoc Nov 29-Dec 4 VWL*
*twokats Dec 1-5 AKV Dec 5-10 SSR )fingers crossed this will be in green soon
Inkmahm Dec 2-5 VWL Dec 5-12 DCL Dec 12 AKV
WDWRR_ENGINEER Dec 3-6 ASM
DiznyDi Dec 3-9 VWL Dec. 9-15 SSR
horselover Dec 5-9 VWL
tea pot Dec 5-11 VWL
Muushka Dec 5-12 VWL X Solstice cruise Dec 13-20 maybe.. Dec 13-16 AKV Dec 16-18 BCV
WDWRR_ENGINEER Dec 6-11 VWL
rer1972 Dec 6-11 VWL
bzzelady Dec 6-13 VWL
Lodgeloafer Dec 9-16 VWL*
*wildernessDad Dec 10-18 VWL
bobbiwoz Dec 12-16 VWL
lisah0711 Dec 18-22 VWL
LVSWL Dec 19-26 BCV
Good Ol Gal VWL Dec 20-25 then over to SSR
DisneyNutzy VWL Dec 20-23 Formosa Gardens Dec 23-30*

What does everyone think?  *JT*, we would love to plan this around Ranger Stan's ability to be there for the major meet, do you have his Dec schedule yet?


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> Good, another for the White Moose gift exchange!
> 
> 
> Hey, I am a New England girl too! (RI, does that count???)  But I learned about white elephant...err..moose in FL.  OK, here is my definition of a White Moose, subject to if anyone else has anything to add or take away!
> 
> Who ever wants to participate brings a gift.  We can put a monetary limit on the gift in case anyone wants to buy one.  Mr Muush and I would bring 2.
> 
> The true definition of a white moose is that it is something that you no longer need that someone may want.  Or it can be something totally useless (like an 8 track tape of the Carpenters).  We usually bring something nice (like a pound of Dunkin Donuts coffee) and something silly or dumb or something useful that we no longer need (like a Wii game or something like that).
> 
> And say there are 25 fools...err...participants.  Everyone would receive a number (chosen randomly from a hat).
> The game starts with #1.  They will go under the tree and choose a gift and sit down. We all either laugh or are envious.
> #2 gets to either pick a different unknown gift from under the tree, or steal #1's gift.
> #3 gets to steal #1 or #2 or get a new gift.  And so on.  But the strategy is that each gift may only be stolen 3 times and then it stays with that last person who stole it.  And deals can be worked out!
> 
> I would suggest maybe having a meet prior to the white moose, because the game is a hoot when people steal and yell!
> 
> And the wrapping can make a difference.  That 8 track tape might be the most beautifully wrapped gift and that coffee might be in an old paper bag with a used bow on it!
> 
> So, that is my definition.  If anyone has any suggestions, we are all ears!
> 
> No Memorial Day plans for the Muushies.




I keep forgetting you're formerly a N.E. girl.  Ok so it's pretty similar to the Yankee Swap.  Will this include kid stuff or just adult stuff?   We will have 
Chip & Dale with us this trip.  Not sure they'd be that interested in attending a meet with nothing in it for them!    Hopefully I'll soon be changing my dates from 12/5-9 to 12/5-12/10!


----------



## blossomz

OK..here's what happened!  We are sticking with our plans and they are sticking with theirs!  There was not a DVC unit available!!  Of course..it is the week of July 4th!  The only thing they had was a 1 BR for only 3 nights at OKW!  So I decided..oh well!  I'm gonna go and have fun!  I pulled the sympathy and guilt card with my youngins and told them they would have to make sure I had a good time!!    Then I promptly called AKV and booked us one of them thar Wanyama Safaris!  On our first day!!!  Woo hoo!  Now I have to decide what restaurant to cancel (dinner at Jiko is included)!  Ragland Road, Flying Fish, Contemporary Grill, or Tusker House?  Hmmm....tough choices!  But I'm feeling better about this trip all the time!

Next I'll have to see if I can swing time and points for December!  I hate being left out of a good party!


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> I keep forgetting you're formerly a N.E. girl.  Ok so it's pretty similar to the Yankee Swap.  Will this include kid stuff or just adult stuff?   We will have
> Chip & Dale with us this trip.  Not sure they'd be that interested in attending a meet with nothing in it for them!    Hopefully I'll soon be changing my dates from 12/5-9 to 12/5-12/10!



Oh yeah, kiddos are definitely included!  We have done it that if they get an adult thing, they can steal!  Plus, I am pretty sure we will bring a Wii game that we no longer play (for example) that a kid would like.



blossomz said:


> OK..here's what happened!  We are sticking with our plans and they are sticking with theirs!  There was not a DVC unit available!!  Of course..it is the week of July 4th!  The only thing they had was a 1 BR for only 3 nights at OKW!  So I decided..oh well!  I'm gonna go and have fun!  I pulled the sympathy and guilt card with my youngins and told them they would have to make sure I had a good time!!    Then I promptly called AKV and booked us one of them thar Wanyama Safaris!  On our first day!!!  Woo hoo!  Now I have to decide what restaurant to cancel (dinner at Jiko is included)!  Ragland Road, Flying Fish, Contemporary Grill, or Tusker House?  Hmmm....tough choices!  But I'm feeling better about this trip all the time!
> 
> Next I'll have to see if I can swing time and points for December!  I hate being left out of a good party!



Good deal!  Hey, they might have free dining in Dec, something to consider if you are point short.  We might take advantage of it ourselves over the weekend (if we don't do the cruise ).  I hope it works out for you!  And I am glad your summer trip is resolved.


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> That would be wonderful!  We don't have official dates yet, but here is an idea when a lot of Groupies will be there:
> 
> twokats Dec 1-5 AKV Dec 5-10 SSR )fingers crossed this will be in green soon
> Inkmahm Dec 2-5 VWL Dec 5-12 DCL Dec 12 AKV
> WDWRR_ENGINEER Dec 3-6 ASM
> DiznyDi Dec 3-9 VWL Dec. 9-15 SSR
> horselover Dec 5-9 VWL
> tea pot Dec 5-11 VWL
> Muushka Dec 5-12 VWL X Solstice cruise Dec 13-20 maybe.. Dec 13-16 AKV Dec 16-18 BCV
> WDWRR_ENGINEER Dec 6-11 VWL
> rer1972 Dec 6-11 VWL
> bzzelady Dec 6-13 VWL
> Lodgeloafer Dec 9-16 VWL
> wildernessDad Dec 10-18 VWL
> bobbiwoz Dec 12-16 VWL
> lisah0711 Dec 18-22 VWL
> LVSWL Dec 19-26 BCV
> Good Ol Gal VWL Dec 20-25 then over to SSR
> DisneyNutzy VWL Dec 20-23 Formosa Gardens Dec 23-30
> 
> What does everyone think?  *JT*, we would love to plan this around Ranger Stan's ability to be there for the major meet, do you have his Dec schedule yet?




I feel slighted, I got left out of Dec

I spoke to Stan while we were there a couple weeks back, and at that time, he was aiming for a Nov. retirement.  But if he is still working, he seemed hip to the idea of a lunch meet.  He takes lunch at 1 and said he could work it where he could be there for an hour.  That would be Wed. thru Sat.  He lives about 45 mins away, so if he is retired, I still feel he would prefer a daytime meet to avoid a night drive.

Its funny cause a few days ago, I was looking at best case scenarios for a Dec meet and trying to work it where as many as possible could be there, and trying to work it where Stan, if still working, would be there.  Tammy told me it was probably too soon.  SoTammyNC, I told you!!


----------



## jimmytammy

2 Dec meets may be in the works to fit everybody in


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> I feel slighted, I got left out of Dec
> 
> I spoke to Stan while we were there a couple weeks back, and at that time, he was aiming for a Nov. retirement.  But if he is still working, he seemed hip to the idea of a lunch meet.  He takes lunch at 1 and said he could work it where he could be there for an hour.  That would be Wed. thru Sat.  He lives about 45 mins away, so if he is retired, I still feel he would prefer a daytime meet to avoid a night drive.
> 
> Its funny cause a few days ago, I was looking at best case scenarios for a Dec meet and trying to work it where as many as possible could be there, and trying to work it where Stan, if still working, would be there.  Tammy told me it was probably too soon.  SoTammyNC, I told you!!



Don't feel slighted (although I don't understand why you are not on the list??  What are your dates and I will put you back on!).  Not 5 minutes ago I was talking to Mr Muush about Christmas.  He asked who was coming so I just read him the list.  He said "What about JimmyTammy?"!  Ha!  You are that famous!!!

Yup J, you were right.  Never too early!  So we need to figure out a good day for the most amount of people.  Input!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> Don't feel slighted (although I don't understand why you are not on the list??  What are your dates and I will put you back on!).  Not 5 minutes ago I was talking to Mr Muush about Christmas.  He asked who was coming so I just read him the list.  He said "What about JimmyTammy?"!  Ha!  You are that famous!!!
> 
> Yup J, you were right.  Never too early!  So we need to figure out a good day for the most amount of people.  Input!!



Although Stan if still working wouldnt be there, Tues Dec 8th looks like the best day to get the most groupies.  I counted, and it looks as if 9 possible shows would be best case scenario.  Look at that as a date and see if that is a good one or not. If Stan is still working, it may take some work to get him there, since he works Wed-Sat, if retired, not a big deal, I think.  He indicated his wife beggining to draw SS in Oct. and she wants him home then.  

Our dates our Nov. 28-Dec. 11.  We are still on the list on the 1st page.  Just ribbin you a bit


----------



## tink4ever

I just wanted to say that VWL was our first DVC that we bought in 2001 and it is my absolute favorite resort on the property.  I love this thread because it just makes me happy to hear how many other people love it too.  My kids love the BCV but my favorite is VWL!!


----------



## horselover

blossomz said:


> OK..here's what happened!  We are sticking with our plans and they are sticking with theirs!  There was not a DVC unit available!!  Of course..it is the week of July 4th!  The only thing they had was a 1 BR for only 3 nights at OKW!  So I decided..oh well!  I'm gonna go and have fun!  I pulled the sympathy and guilt card with my youngins and told them they would have to make sure I had a good time!!    Then I promptly called AKV and booked us one of them thar Wanyama Safaris!  On our first day!!!  Woo hoo!  Now I have to decide what restaurant to cancel (dinner at Jiko is included)!  Ragland Road, Flying Fish, Contemporary Grill, or Tusker House?  Hmmm....tough choices!  But I'm feeling better about this trip all the time!
> 
> Next I'll have to see if I can swing time and points for December!  I hate being left out of a good party!



So glad everything worked out for you.  Unless you really like Raglan Road that would be the one I'd drop.  We were not at all impressed with it.  I've never been to the others so I can't comment on them.  JHMO.



jimmytammy said:


> Although Stan if still working wouldnt be there, Tues Dec 8th looks like the best day to get the most groupies.  I counted, and it looks as if 9 possible shows would be best case scenario.  Look at that as a date and see if that is a good one or not. If Stan is still working, it may take some work to get him there, since he works Wed-Sat, if retired, not a big deal, I think.  He indicated his wife beggining to draw SS in Oct. and she wants him home then.
> 
> Our dates our Nov. 28-Dec. 11.  We are still on the list on the 1st page.  Just ribbin you a bit



Tue. Dec. 8 seems fine to me.  The only thing I know for sure we'll do next trip is MK & a day at Kennedy Space Center.   I can just work around the 8th & make sure that's not our space center day.


----------



## horselover

Does anyone know how I can get rid of the Mouseketeer label under my user name?  Is it a certain # of posts before it goes away?  Thanks for any advice!


----------



## tea pot

Corinne said:


> We are about 15 minutes North of Boston.



Hi Massachusetts Groupie... I'm 9 miles north of Boston... neighbors



MiaSRN62 said:


> What are your dates again in Dec for the meet ?  I *may* try and wiggle on down too.  My dd will be going to FSU and her finals are over. Her finals are Dec 7-11.  She wants to drive her car back to PA for the month long winter break, so I thought maybe I'd fly down in order to be her driving buddy back to PA.  She's never driven longer than 3-4 hours alone and the ride home is like 17 hours.   Soooooo.....I might just try and be there
> Maria



Now that sounds like a great plan 



blossomz said:


> OK..here's what happened!  We are sticking with our plans and they are sticking with theirs!  There was not a DVC unit available!!  Of course..it is the week of July 4th!  The only thing they had was a 1 BR for only 3 nights at OKW!  So I decided..oh well!  I'm gonna go and have fun!  I pulled the sympathy and guilt card with my youngins and told them they would have to make sure I had a good time!!    Then I promptly called AKV and booked us one of them thar Wanyama Safaris!  On our first day!!!  Woo hoo!  Now I have to decide what restaurant to cancel (dinner at Jiko is included)!  Ragland Road, Flying Fish, Contemporary Grill, or Tusker House?  Hmmm....tough choices!  But I'm feeling better about this trip all the time!
> 
> Next I'll have to see if I can swing time and points for December
> !  I hate being left out of a good party!



*Blossomz * Good News... Have a Ball on the Wanyama Safaris and let us know how you like it... take lots of pictures!!!!
Please try to come down in Dec... sending pixie dust for that plan 


*JimmyTammy*... Yes.. never too early for the Groupies... you know we live to plan... that's what keeps us going.
Tues Dec 8 is OK with us.. as I said before Do or Die this time ( I can hear my mother saying Don't say that!! so God Willing )
also the White Moose /Yankee Swap sounds like alot of fun and from the size of Muushka's list this will be one Big Groupie Meet.. and If Ranger Stan comes it will be the BEST 


off topic ditto with horselover what does Mouseketeer mean???


----------



## horselover

tea pot said:


> Hi Massachusetts Groupie... I'm 9 miles north of Boston... neighbors




Lots of MA north shore groupies here.  We're about 25 mi. west of Boston.

Looking forward to seeing you at the groupie meet this time TeaPot!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Does anyone know how I can get rid of the Mouseketeer label under my user name?  Is it a certain # of posts before it goes away?  Thanks for any advice!



That's another board!  LOL 

Go under User CP and then under edit your details.  In the second section you'll see where you can change what it says.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Although Stan if still working wouldnt be there, Tues Dec 8th looks like the best day to get the most groupies.  I counted, and it looks as if 9 possible shows would be best case scenario.  Look at that as a date and see if that is a good one or not. If Stan is still working, it may take some work to get him there, since he works Wed-Sat, if retired, not a big deal, I think.  He indicated his wife beggining to draw SS in Oct. and she wants him home then.
> 
> Our dates our Nov. 28-Dec. 11.  We are still on the list on the 1st page.  Just ribbin you a bit



You are so bad!  I fixed the page before where I left you and gatordoc out!  But here it is again, just in case you don't believe me!

I also quoted you as to what would be a good day for the meet on the first page, so people can keep up.  That Tuesday would be fine for us.
*JimmyTammy Nov 28-Dec 11 VWL
gatordoc Nov 29-Dec 4 VWL*
*twokats Dec 1-5 AKV Dec 5-10 SSR )fingers crossed this will be in green soon
Inkmahm Dec 2-5 VWL Dec 5-12 DCL Dec 12 AKV
WDWRR_ENGINEER Dec 3-6 ASM
DiznyDi Dec 3-9 VWL Dec. 9-15 SSR
horselover Dec 5-9 VWL
tea pot Dec 5-11 VWL
Muushka Dec 5-12 VWL X Solstice cruise Dec 13-20 maybe.. Dec 13-16 AKV Dec 16-18 BCV
WDWRR_ENGINEER Dec 6-11 VWL
rer1972 Dec 6-11 VWL
bzzelady Dec 6-13 VWL
Lodgeloafer Dec 9-16 VWL*
*wildernessDad Dec 10-18 VWL
bobbiwoz Dec 12-16 VWL
lisah0711 Dec 18-22 VWL
LVSWL Dec 19-26 BCV
Good Ol Gal VWL Dec 20-25 then over to SSR
DisneyNutzy VWL Dec 20-23 Formosa Gardens Dec 23-30*



tink4ever said:


> I just wanted to say that VWL was our first DVC that we bought in 2001 and it is my absolute favorite resort on the property.  I love this thread because it just makes me happy to hear how many other people love it too.  My kids love the BCV but my favorite is VWL!!


And you don't have our Groupie Moosie?????  He would look mighty handsome on you!



horselover said:


> Does anyone know how I can get rid of the Mouseketeer label under my user name?  Is it a certain # of posts before it goes away?  Thanks for any advice!



Yup, it is based on post number.  But I think if you get tagged by the fairy, that disappears.


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies 

We put our son on a plane back to Iraq today. He expects to travel about 31 hours until he's back to Kuwait. 
We had a wonderful visit   though it all ended much too soon!  

...on to Groupie stuff... the 8th looks good for us, to. The evening of the 8th is the DVC discounted tickets to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, so we should probably plan around noontime as JT suggested. 

Isn't planning so much fun!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Kathy*....a late "welcome back".  I know we made an attempt at a "meet" but the times just weren't on our side.  Maybe another time ?


 
Thanks Maria - weren't we were both lucky to miss all the rain they've been getting?  I know it was sorely needed though and it's good they did finally get some.  
It was a bummer to never make that connection for a meet but definitely another time!



craiggers said:


> 30 days out and everything is already layed out! lol.


 



Muushka said:


> Yup, it is based on post number.  But I think if you get tagged by the fairy, that disappears.



Just to clarify - yes, you can use the default that will eventually change based on posts, but you also are able to modify as I mentioned above.  No tag fairy required!  It was one of the first things I did when I signed up on the boards.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Just to clarify - yes, you can use the default that will eventually change based on posts, but you also are able to modify as I mentioned above.  No tag fairy required!  It was one of the first things I did when I signed up on the boards.




Yup you're right I just looked.  Now I just have to figure out what I want to change it to.  That requires a bit of thought!


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies
> 
> We put our son on a plane back to Iraq today. He expects to travel about 31 hours until he's back to Kuwait.
> We had a wonderful visit   though it all ended much too soon!
> 
> ...on to Groupie stuff... the 8th looks good for us, to. The evening of the 8th is the DVC discounted tickets to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, so we should probably plan around noontime as JT suggested.
> 
> Isn't planning so much fun!!



I'm glad you had such a good visit with your son


----------



## jimmytammy

tink4ever said:


> I just wanted to say that VWL was our first DVC that we bought in 2001 and it is my absolute favorite resort on the property.  I love this thread because it just makes me happy to hear how many other people love it too.  My kids love the BCV but my favorite is VWL!!



We bought 2001 also, and life has been grand ever since.  We all love the Lodge, and though we have ventured to some of those OTHER resorts, our hearts are always at VWL.


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> You are so bad!  I fixed the page before where I left you and gatordoc out!  But here it is again, just in case you don't believe me!
> 
> I also quoted you as to what would be a good day for the meet on the first page, so people can keep up.  That Tuesday would be fine for us.
> *JimmyTammy Nov 28-Dec 11 VWL
> gatordoc Nov 29-Dec 4 VWL*
> *twokats Dec 1-5 AKV Dec 5-10 SSR )fingers crossed this will be in green soon
> Inkmahm Dec 2-5 VWL Dec 5-12 DCL Dec 12 AKV
> WDWRR_ENGINEER Dec 3-6 ASM
> DiznyDi Dec 3-9 VWL Dec. 9-15 SSR
> horselover Dec 5-9 VWL
> tea pot Dec 5-11 VWL
> Muushka Dec 5-12 VWL X Solstice cruise Dec 13-20 maybe.. Dec 13-16 AKV Dec 16-18 BCV
> WDWRR_ENGINEER Dec 6-11 VWL
> rer1972 Dec 6-11 VWL
> bzzelady Dec 6-13 VWL
> Lodgeloafer Dec 9-16 VWL*
> *wildernessDad Dec 10-18 VWL
> bobbiwoz Dec 12-16 VWL
> lisah0711 Dec 18-22 VWL
> LVSWL Dec 19-26 BCV
> Good Ol Gal VWL Dec 20-25 then over to SSR
> DisneyNutzy VWL Dec 20-23 Formosa Gardens Dec 23-30*
> 
> 
> And you don't have our Groupie Moosie?????  He would look mighty handsome on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, it is based on post number.  But I think if you get tagged by the fairy, that disappears.



I couldnt help but get a big smile when I saw my name in huge letters


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

tea pot said:


> I think I would make them myself... do you know anyone that may have a phone package plan with unlimitted state wide calling? maybe they would let you use their phone and I often find that if you call 1hr before they close the line is not busy..
> Best of luck and pixie dust


Unfortunatly I need to make the reservations on a Friday and I need to make them first thing in the morning due to the free dining frenzy or I won't be able to get some of the ADR's I need like CRT.  So the free calling minutes wouldn't help darn it.  I don't know who I would ask anyway.  The person we bought the points from is in England so that makes it a little harder too.  It would be nice if the internet system would be up and running well before June 5th.  Thanks everyone.



DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies
> 
> We put our son on a plane back to Iraq today. He expects to travel about 31 hours until he's back to Kuwait.
> We had a wonderful visit   though it all ended much too soon!



Glad you had a great visit with your son and I hope he will be safe and will be able to be home again soon.


----------



## tea pot

*Happy Friday Groupies...*

We're heading up to Maine tonight for the weekend. Lots to Celebrate DD (aka the baby) just graduated Monday with a master in social work and DH's Birthday is Monday

We'll have a BD party and BBQ.... but I like *Horeslovers* BBQ menu better than mine



DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies
> 
> We put our son on a plane back to Iraq today. He expects to travel about 31 hours until he's back to Kuwait.
> We had a wonderful visit   though it all ended much too soon!
> 
> ...on to Groupie stuff... the 8th looks good for us, to. The evening of the 8th is the DVC discounted tickets to Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party, so we should probably plan around noontime as JT suggested.
> 
> Isn't planning so much fun!!



Hi Di
Yes.. I Love to Plan... Noon sounds good.. I'm afriad to buy advanced  MVMCP tickets for that night, the last 2 years I bought the DVC discoutned tickets and it poured buckets.. we still went, got soaked, still stayed all night but DH will not go again in the rain 
Funny though that night was one on my best Lodge memories....
After the party when the crowds of people were waiting for the buses we enjoyed the boat ride back to the Lodge got a cup of cocoa and just sat in the lobby and enjoyed the magic .... it was around midnight and so quiet  

So Glad that you had a wonderful visit with your son prayers and pixie dust to him for a safe trip and that he'll be back home soon. 




Muushka said:


> Yup, it is based on post number.  But I think if you get tagged by the fairy, that disappears.



I've seen this mentioned before. What's a Tag Fairy??


----------



## DaveH

Hi all. DW has been sick all week. She is better now.

Dory you may want to try a 3 day cruise to start. Leave on Thursday afternoon. Friday have shore time, Saturday has shore time, then off of the ship for good on Sunday.

Have the revised list of our upcoming vacations.

July 23-27 at AKV Jambo house. 23-26 Savanna view and 26-27 standard room both studios.

Dec 3-6 at SSR in a studio.

DCL cruise Dec 2-5, 2010 in a Cat 9.

DiznyDi we will keep your son and you and all of our Service members and families in our prayers. We are glad you had some great time with your son.

Everyone have a great weekend and be safe. Hopefully I can start being more of a part of this thread.


----------



## eliza61

tea pot said:


> *Happy Friday Groupies...*
> 
> We're heading up to Maine tonight for the weekend. Lots to Celebrate DD (aka the baby) just graduated Monday with a master in social work and DH's Birthday is Monday
> 
> We'll have a BD party and BBQ.... but I like *Horeslovers* BBQ menu better than mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen this mentioned before. What's a Tag Fairy??



Have a great time teapot.  I've been to Maine before in the spring, it's beautiful.  A tag fairy is an elusive creature that gives you little "tags" under your name.  The tag comes from some thing you've posted.




DaveH said:


> Hi all. DW has been sick all week. She is better now.
> 
> 
> DiznyDi we will keep your son and you and all of our Service members and families in our prayers. We are glad you had some great time with your son.
> 
> Everyone have a great weekend and be safe. Hopefully I can start being more of a part of this thread.




Dave,
Good to hear from you.  Glad to hear your lovely wife is on the mend.

Enjoy the long weekend gang.  Drive and barbeque safely every one.


----------



## Muushka

DaveH said:


> Hi all. DW has been sick all week. She is better now.
> 
> Dory you may want to try a 3 day cruise to start. Leave on Thursday afternoon. Friday have shore time, Saturday has shore time, then off of the ship for good on Sunday.
> 
> Have the revised list of our upcoming vacations.
> 
> July 23-27 at AKV Jambo house. 23-26 Savanna view and 26-27 standard room both studios.
> 
> Dec 3-6 at SSR in a studio.
> 
> DCL cruise Dec 2-5, 2010 in a Cat 9.
> 
> DiznyDi we will keep your son and you and all of our Service members and families in our prayers. We are glad you had some great time with your son.
> 
> Everyone have a great weekend and be safe. Hopefully I can start being more of a part of this thread.



Got it!  Just wanted to mention that one great advantage to the 3 day DCL cruise is that it saves weekend points!



tea pot said:


> *Happy Friday Groupies...*
> 
> We're heading up to Maine tonight for the weekend. Lots to Celebrate DD (aka the baby) just graduated Monday with a master in social work and DH's Birthday is Monday
> 
> We'll have a BD party and BBQ.... but I like *Horeslovers* BBQ menu better than mine
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Di
> Yes.. I Love to Plan... Noon sounds good.. I'm afriad to buy advanced  MVMCP tickets for that night, the last 2 years I bought the DVC discoutned tickets and it poured buckets.. we still went, got soaked, still stayed all night but DH will not go again in the rain
> Funny though that night was one on my best Lodge memories....
> After the party when the crowds of people were waiting for the buses we enjoyed the boat ride back to the Lodge got a cup of cocoa and just sat in the lobby and enjoyed the magic .... it was around midnight and so quiet
> 
> So Glad that you had a wonderful visit with your son prayers and pixie dust to him for a safe trip and that he'll be back home soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen this mentioned before. What's a Tag Fairy??



What's a Tag Fairy?  If you look under my screen name there are 3 statements in colored print.  That is the TF.  She (or he?) watches threads and will copy something that strikes their fancy.  I was on the boards about 6 years before I got tagged.  I had the semi-pixie dustless because I mentioned that I considered the Groupie Moose that we got to be something from the TF.  We were the first to get a logo!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> We put our son on a plane back to Iraq today. He expects to travel about 31 hours until he's back to Kuwait.
> We had a wonderful visit  though it all ended much too soon!



Hi Dizny Di .....hang in there....I know that had to be a difficult "goodbye for now" with your son.  I am glad u all had quality time to spend together 

DaveH...glad to hear you dw is feeling better......you have some nice travel plans for the year there 

Teapot....have fun in MA !!!



Maria


----------



## Good Ol Gal

20 more days till our trip home!  

I can't wait


----------



## DiznyDi

*Wishing one and all a SAFE and happy holiday week-end!*

Many thanks for your kind words, good thoughts and prayers on behalf of our son.  We haven't heard from him yet, though he should be back to Iraq now. My nephew is also currently in Iraq. He called yesterday to let us know that the current temperature was 130 degrees!  .....And those of us in Florida in early May thought that 98 was hot! 

*Disney lovin Iowan* Hope all goes well with your ADR's. If you're reading any of the other ADR threads - it's a frenzy out there! Good luck and  that it works out for you.

Wow *tea pot* I sure hope the night of Dec. 8th isn't jinxed!  Your story gave me warm fuzzies.  I'm sitting here now thinking of the Lodge with a cup of hot chocolate in my hand and sitting in front of the fireplace with no cares in the world, a smile on my face and contentment in my heart. 

*Dave H* Sorry to hear your wife's not been feeling well  but glad to know she's feeling better. Your trip to AKV's will be here before you know it.

*Good Ol Gal* Your last few days will pass quickly. Before you know it, you'll be having coffee  on your balcony.

Dizny Dad and I are staying home this week-end. We'll plant some flowers,  do some grilling, mow the grass and sit in our rockers on the porch.

Enjoy your week-end!


----------



## Corinne

Happy Sunday Groupies!  Yesterday, our oldest graduated from college. I cannot believe how quickly time goes by! Then, in 2 weeks our "baby" graduates from high school....think we are going to NEED our trip to the world a little more this year????


----------



## eliza61

To all our vets, active service men & women, and families.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osTrMe76kes

Eliza


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for sharing that video.

Hope everyone has a wonderful Memorial Day!!

And thank you to all who are/have served our country, and for those who gave all


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DiznyDi said:


> *Wishing one and all a SAFE and happy holiday week-end!*
> 
> Many thanks for your kind words, good thoughts and prayers on behalf of our son.  We haven't heard from him yet, though he should be back to Iraq now. My nephew is also currently in Iraq. He called yesterday to let us know that the current temperature was 130 degrees!  .....And those of us in Florida in early May thought that 98 was hot!
> 
> *Disney lovin Iowan* Hope all goes well with your ADR's. If you're reading any of the other ADR threads - it's a frenzy out there! Good luck and  that it works out for you.


DiznyDi thanks!  I sure could use the moose dust!  I am so grateful to your son and nephew for what they are doing for our country.  I hope they know how much they are appreciated.  



Corinne said:


> Happy Sunday Groupies!  Yesterday, our oldest graduated from college. I cannot believe how quickly times goes by! Then, in 2 weeks our "baby" graduates from high school....think we are going to NEED our trip to the world a little more this year????



Aww.  I am already dreading my DD graduating from high school in 2 years.  Congrats and 

Hope everyone has a good and safe Memorial Day.  Thanks for the video Eliza.  That always makes me think of what it was like for my Dad when he came back from Vietnam.  I am so glad when soldiers get a reception like in the video instead of what my Dad came home to.  Whether or not we agree with the war we always need to treat our soldiers with respect and gratitude.  Thanks to all who are serving now, who served in the past or who stayed at home and kept the family going.


----------



## Granny

Eliza...thanks for the video.  The sentiment contained in that commercial rings very true.  And I thank all veterans throughout our country's history who have made the things that we take for granted possible.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Awesome video eliza.....

thanking our armed service men and women...our vets .......Happy Memorial Day ...........







Maria


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hope everyone is out having fun and eating some good food.
Well looks like the stupid economy has ruined our plans for September.  With our hours being cut we just can't save up enough money for the trip and just cannot jusify going into debt for it.    We rented points from someone else so now we have to hope that we can sell those points to someone else.  We may just try to sell the whole trip otherwise.  This stinks!!!
The upside to this is that DD will not miss 6 days of school for the trip.  I wasn't feeling too good about that anyway.  And now we won't have to worry about making ADR's.  
We will just have to look forward to going in June of 2010.  So so far away.


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hope everyone is out having fun and eating some good food.
> Well looks like the stupid economy has ruined our plans for September.  With our hours being cut we just can't save up enough money for the trip and just cannot jusify going into debt for it.    We rented points from someone else so now we have to hope that we can sell those points to someone else.  We may just try to sell the whole trip otherwise.  This stinks!!!
> The upside to this is that DD will not miss 6 days of school for the trip.  I wasn't feeling too good about that anyway.  And now we won't have to worry about making ADR's.
> We will just have to look forward to going in June of 2010.  So so far away.



Very sorry to hear this.  I agree, it's not worth going into debt for especially since you know you will be there many more times.  Still, it's in hard times like this that WDW provides even more balm for the soul, and I'm sure you will be missing that.

I hope things turn around quickly for you and your family.  Best wishes on the point situation.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> Very sorry to hear this.  I agree, it's not worth going into debt for especially since you know you will be there many more times.  Still, it's in hard times like this that WDW provides even more balm for the soul, and I'm sure you will be missing that.
> 
> I hope things turn around quickly for you and your family.  Best wishes on the point situation.



Thanks Granny.  I appreciate it!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hope everyone is out having fun and eating some good food.
> Well looks like the stupid economy has ruined our plans for September.  With our hours being cut we just can't save up enough money for the trip and just cannot jusify going into debt for it.    We rented points from someone else so now we have to hope that we can sell those points to someone else.  We may just try to sell the whole trip otherwise.  This stinks!!!
> The upside to this is that DD will not miss 6 days of school for the trip.  I wasn't feeling too good about that anyway.  And now we won't have to worry about making ADR's.
> We will just have to look forward to going in June of 2010.  So so far away.



So sorry to hear about this DLI!    Don't they say that anticipation is half the fun?!  Time seems to fly by faster and faster so your June trip may be here sooner than you think.

We have a Nov. trip which will put us at 3 trips on our AP's and then I have nothing else definitely planned - my trip information area is going to look very bare also.  

Here's some pixie dust for getting the points worked out!


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hope everyone is out having fun and eating some good food.
> Well looks like the stupid economy has ruined our plans for September.  With our hours being cut we just can't save up enough money for the trip and just cannot jusify going into debt for it.    We rented points from someone else so now we have to hope that we can sell those points to someone else.  We may just try to sell the whole trip otherwise.  This stinks!!!
> The upside to this is that DD will not miss 6 days of school for the trip.  I wasn't feeling too good about that anyway.  And now we won't have to worry about making ADR's.
> We will just have to look forward to going in June of 2010.  So so far away.



I, too, am sorry.  I hope things will return to normal quickly.

And I hope you can sell that reservation.


----------



## Muushka

KeepSwimmingDory May 22-25 AKV May 25-29 SSR
twokats May 23 AKV conc May 24-28 DCL May 28-June 6 VWL
BWV Dreamin May 31 - June 3 VWL

 Wow, 2 kitties is on the Wonder! 
Happy trails to our Dory 
BWV Dreamin, just a few more days!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hope everyone is out having fun and eating some good food.
> Well looks like the stupid economy has ruined our plans for September.  With our hours being cut we just can't save up enough money for the trip and just cannot jusify going into debt for it.    We rented points from someone else so now we have to hope that we can sell those points to someone else.  We may just try to sell the whole trip otherwise.  This stinks!!!
> The upside to this is that DD will not miss 6 days of school for the trip.  I wasn't feeling too good about that anyway.  And now we won't have to worry about making ADR's.
> We will just have to look forward to going in June of 2010.  So so far away.



So sorry to hear DLI.  I can totally understand your reasons for having to cancel your WDW trip, as well as the reasons for still feeling the need to get away.  


I think Granny said it well :


> Still, it's in hard times like this that WDW provides even more balm for the soul,



I hope you can find someone to rent to.....and just let yourself get mentally immersed in planning you 2010 trip.   Hang in there....hope things start to look up with your jobs as well.   


Maria


----------



## DiznyDi

*DLI*  So sorry to hear of your situation.  Hopefully things will improve and your life can return to normal.

 that you are able to sell your reservation! 

When you need a pick-me-up, just wander over to our little corner of the Dis. We're here for you.


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> KeepSwimmingDory May 22-25 AKV May 25-29 SSR
> twokats May 23 AKV conc May 24-28 DCL May 28-June 6 VWL
> BWV Dreamin May 31 - June 3 VWL
> 
> Wow, 2 kitties is on the Wonder!
> Happy trails to our Dory
> BWV Dreamin, just a few more days!!



Hi everyone    reporting in from the Wonder.  It has been great!!  We are in Nassau right now leaving in a few hours for Castaway Cay.

Ya'll remember I did an addon last month. . .  Well, we went to the DVC meeting today and when we came back to the room DH said. . . what do you think about adding some more so that you have plenty to do whatever, whenever!!!  I will let ya'll know later what happens.  We meet with Tommy @ 10:00 tomorrow morning. 

As I said we are having a great time and eating way too well.  I will have to double my Curves visits when I get home!!!

We will be home on Thursday when the cruise is over.  Hope everyone had a fantastic holiday!!


----------



## eliza61

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hope everyone is out having fun and eating some good food.
> Well looks like the stupid economy has ruined our plans for September.  With our hours being cut we just can't save up enough money for the trip and just cannot jusify going into debt for it.    We rented points from someone else so now we have to hope that we can sell those points to someone else.  We may just try to sell the whole trip otherwise.  This stinks!!!
> We will just have to look forward to going in June of 2010.  So so far away.




Oh DIl, some serious pixie dust for you.  boy, do I know this feeling.  My hours were cut last month, down 10 hours a week which adds up to 1 week pay every month.  Ouch!!  Of course we find out about this 2 days after I send a big ole check for Rizzo's tuition.  

Cancelling a trip is doubling hard because for me the world is pretty much the place we go to soothe our battered spirits.  Just remember the groupies and the world are here for you.


----------



## eliza61

Happy Tuesday all,

Rizzo is heading down to the world as we speak for his senior trip.  In true groupie fashion, I dropped him off at the H.S. at 2:45 am this morning and he said "Mom do you think I can ask for an upgrade to the WL".   


A 2fer today:

_*In May 1986, Spaceship Earth got a new sponsor AT&T, a new narrator Walter Cronkite and new finale music, the song Tomorrow's child*_

Anyone been in the newly refurbished ride?  

_*Casey's Corner on Main street U.S.A was known as The Coca-Cola Refreshment corner until May 1995*_






Some friendly faces to cheer us up.


----------



## horselover

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hope everyone is out having fun and eating some good food.
> Well looks like the stupid economy has ruined our plans for September.  With our hours being cut we just can't save up enough money for the trip and just cannot jusify going into debt for it.    We rented points from someone else so now we have to hope that we can sell those points to someone else.  We may just try to sell the whole trip otherwise.  This stinks!!!
> The upside to this is that DD will not miss 6 days of school for the trip.  I wasn't feeling too good about that anyway.  And now we won't have to worry about making ADR's.
> We will just have to look forward to going in June of 2010.  So so far away.




I'm so sorry to hear that DLI.        I can totally relate to the $$ issues & job/hours loss.  I'm still on the hunt for a p.t. job & not much is happening.   $$ is getting tight & if something doesn't come up soon we may have to reconsider our Dec. trip or even worse I might have to sell my horse.  I don't even want to think about going there.        Sending lots of moose dust your way for things to turn around for you.


----------



## LVSWL

Muushka- a few changes to our schedule if you don't mind
We are cancelling our SSR stay in June, but still going to HHI
We are now going to be at the Contemporary July 22-25, and then
SSR July 25-31. Fun-Fun-Fun to celebrate DS's high school graduation
and birthday! Thanks!


----------



## Muushka

LVSWL said:


> Muushka- a few changes to our schedule if you don't mind
> We are cancelling our SSR stay in June, but still going to HHI
> We are now going to be at the Contemporary July 22-25, and then
> SSR July 25-31. Fun-Fun-Fun to celebrate DS's high school graduation
> and birthday! Thanks!



Got it and how fun will that be?????



horselover said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that DLI.        I can totally relate to the $$ issues & job/hours loss.  I'm still on the hunt for a p.t. job & not much is happening.   $$ is getting tight & if something doesn't come up soon we may have to reconsider our Dec. trip or even worse I might have to sell my horse.  I don't even want to think about going there.        Sending lots of moose dust your way for things to turn around for you.



I hope you, of all people, don't have to sell your horse.



twokats said:


> Hi everyone    reporting in from the Wonder.  It has been great!!  We are in Nassau right now leaving in a few hours for Castaway Cay.
> 
> Ya'll remember I did an addon last month. . .  Well, we went to the DVC meeting today and when we came back to the room DH said. . . what do you think about adding some more so that you have plenty to do whatever, whenever!!!  I will let ya'll know later what happens.  We meet with Tommy @ 10:00 tomorrow morning.
> 
> As I said we are having a great time and eating way too well.  I will have to double my Curves visits when I get home!!!
> 
> We will be home on Thursday when the cruise is over.  Hope everyone had a fantastic holiday!!



Congrats on the add on!  Have a great time at CC!!

For anyone who has ever done a Disney cruise, have you ever been involved in a horn war?
Our first DCL cruise was on the Magic in March, 2004.  The Queen Mary2 had just been built and we met up with her at a couple of ports.  One time as we were leaving she blew her horn.  We blew ours (the normal one).  She blew hers, we blew ours.  She blew hers once again and BAM, the Magic blew her magic horn!  Our most fond memory of that cruise. Here is a video of a DCL and Freedom class ship having at it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN6OuzU0lGw&NR=1


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that DLI.        I can totally relate to the $$ issues & job/hours loss.  I'm still on the hunt for a p.t. job & not much is happening.   $$ is getting tight & if something doesn't come up soon we may have to reconsider our Dec. trip or even worse I might have to sell my horse.  I don't even want to think about going there.        Sending lots of moose dust your way for things to turn around for you.



  Oh I so hope it doesn"t come to you having to sell your horse.  My DD doesn't own a horse but she is horse crazy and would love to own one.  She would be devistated if she had one she had to sell.  I would hate to have to get rid of my dog.  Thanks for the good thoughts and moose dust!  Here is some for you in return.  


Thank you so much to everyone for the nice words and thoughts!  You guys are amazing.  DH is having some problems right now with trying to work things out with selling the points because of how we bought them.  We actually got them from 2 people so that with some of the rules are making it kind of hard.  Right now he is hoping to get someone to buy our reservation but he isn't sure how that will work with some of the rules.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Muushka said:


> KeepSwimmingDory May 22-25 AKV May 25-29 SSR
> twokats May 23 AKV conc May 24-28 DCL May 28-June 6 VWL
> BWV Dreamin May 31 - June 3 VWL
> 
> Wow, 2 kitties is on the Wonder!
> Happy trails to our Dory
> BWV Dreamin, just a few more days!!


Leaving tomorrowwwwwww!!!!!!!Staying the day before at the Hyatt MCO. I am soooooo nervoussssss!!!! I truely hope I don't get sea sick!! I have plenty of Bonine and will start taking it tomorrow! I just found out our ship will have the premiere showing of "UP in 3D" !! However, I think its at 12 midnight... I'm not a young'in any more, have to drink lots of coffee to stay up!! I'll be starting a trip report when I get back!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Rizzo is heading down to the world as we speak for his senior trip. In true groupie fashion, I dropped him off at the H.S. at 2:45 am this morning and he said "Mom do you think I can ask for an upgrade to the WL".



Hah....ha....yes....I remember that *eliza*.  This was me last spring.  Those poor kids were totally glassy-eyed their entire first day in the parks from being up since 2 am !  Gotta love Rizzo's way of thinking though.....like a true DIS'er and WL/VWL Groupie !   My dd got All Star Sports for her class trip to WDW and she's very used to staying in DVC accomodations......

Thanks, as always for the trivia *eliza*.  I had no idea Casey's used to be called Coca Cola Corner.   I can't imagine it not being Casey's ! 
And yes, the new Spaceship Earth is good. Nicely done improvements.  



*Horselover*....I sincerely hope you don't have to give up your horse.  That would be sad indeed.  Got u and others who have had hours cut in my prayers.   
We're looking for a newer car for my dd who goes to college at FSU.  Her '99 Dodge Intrepid has been giving us lots of issues.  We've put $1,400 into the car repairs since the end of Dec '08.  So now we're looking at newer cars for her.  We're debating between a few 2008's and even considering a new car.  Nothing fancy---Ford Focus.   But they're offering us a MUCH better interest rate and longer repayment with the new car.  We really want whatever car will give us at least 36 months warranty.  So we're torn.  Because we've got two kids in college so we want the lowest monthly payment we can get.  We have an uneasy feeling with her having a car with issues down in FL.   So we're torn because we need to have peace-of-mind while she is 1,000 miles away at school.  Yet...in the back of both our minds...is the fact that either one of us...at any time could lose our jobs or have pay cuts too.  It's just a scary time for lots of people.  The times are so uncertain.  It's difficult to plan ahead with anything.   I really feel for those who have been hit hard.   


Maria


----------



## jimmytammy

Moose Dust to all who are going through rough times.


----------



## horselover

Thanks for all the warm thoughts everyone.  I really appreciate it.  If DVC is a luxury then owning a horse is even more so, especially since I'm the only one that really gets to enjoy him.  He's a little too much horse for the rest of the family although they do all come to the barn from time to time to sit on his back & walk around the ring.  I feel truly blessed that I've been able to fulfill my life long dream of finally owning a horse of my own.  I pray that it won't come to me selling him.  DH & I have been talking about me getting a job at the Target down the road until I can find something else, but with summer just around the corner it's not going to be easy.  We'll have to hire a sitter which will eat up most of my pay.  DH thinks I should just wait until the Fall, but I'm not so sure we can hold out that long.  The savings account is going down, down, down.  Sigh.  I suppose we're lucky we have a savings account at all.   I have faith that it will all work out in the end.

Have a great trip BWV Dreamin!  Can't wait to hear all about it when you return.


----------



## Muushka

for Horselover and her beloved horse.

And  for all of us who are having a difficult time.  

I wish I could be optimistic, but I am afraid that this is just the beginning.  I struggle because I hate going back into the medical field, and there are not that many jobs out there.  Which is very unusual for my field.  Ugh.  

Mr Muush had one telephone interview last week, but they had tons of applicants for the one job.  We have already kicked the frugal lifestyle up quite a bit in preparation for what is ahead.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I just finished reading the AllEars Weekly newsletter which had this article.  I thought it might be enjoyed by some of you here if you don't receive it.....

_"STEP BACK IN TIME
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 

Ever wonder what Walt Disney World was like way back when? We rummage around in our archives for this monthly feature, which takes you back in history for a glimpse of Walt Disney World through the ages.

On May 28 the Wilderness Lodge turns 15 years young! As we looked back through our materials, we could not find the date that the Wilderness Lodge had been announced. But what we did find was a Walt Disney World News Press Release from 1992 that announced groundbreaking for two new themed resorts, The All Star Sports and the Fort Wilderness Lodge. Yes, the early press materials did have one reference to the resort as the Fort Wilderness Lodge, a woodland retreat in a national park-lodge setting. Later in the same article it says, "The famous lodges of American National Parks at the turn of the century are recalled at Disney's Wilderness Lodge."

The 728-room lodge was designed by Peter Dominick, Jr. who later designed the Villas at Disney's Wilderness Lodge, and Jambo House and also Kidani Village at Animal Kingdom Lodge. Room rates began at $149 and the value rate in 2009 began at $240.

The 82-foot tall stone fireplace, one of several focal points as you enter the cavernous lobby, recreates two billion years of history in the rock. From black, to green, to magenta, to light buff, reds and browns, the rock has been recreated in the proportions they occur in the Grand Canyon. As you gaze upward, rock types include Vishnu Schist, Bass Limestone, Redwall, Temple Butte Limestone, Kaibab Limestone and Toroweap Formations.

Native American tribes including Cheyenne, Crow, Sioux and Blackfoot are represented in the lodge by various art and artifacts.

With the exception of the Disney Vacation Club's Villas at Wilderness Lodge addition, not much has changed since the resort first opened. The dining establishments that opened the resort remain: Artist Point, Whispering Canyon Cafe, Roaring Fork Snacks and even the Territory Lounge and Trout Pass poolbar.

Interesting facts about the Wilderness Lodge:

-- The Wilderness Lodge Flag Family of the day gets to climb up to the roof of the Wilderness Lodge and assist with raising the flags. It's a wonderful treat that can only be requested at check-in; prior reservations are not possible. 

-- You can request a Hidden Mickey list from the Front Desk to search out some elusive Mickeys!

-- The Lodge's Activity Sheet lists special tours of the resort.

-- The "Indian Carpet" floor pattern in the lobby is made up of four different types of wood: Brazilian Cherry, White Oak, Bird's-Eye Maple, and Burl Walnut. The design depicts the symbol of unity among the four seasons, wildlife, man, and the cosmos. 

-- A 10-foot "totem" of Disney characters stands adjacent to Wilderness Lodge Mercantile. It took Orlando-based artist William Robertson months to carve out the intricate features of Humphrey Bear, Donald Duck, Goofy, and Mickey Mouse. 

-- The Electrical Water Pagent goes by the Lodge every night around 9:35 p.m. (check at the front desk for exact time) and can be watched from the beach or boat dock.

-- The 120-foot geyser spouts every hour on the hour from 7 a.m. to 10 p.m. Walk from the lodge to the back of the pool and there is a walkway to watch the geyser. Be sure to look for the rainbow that sometimes joins the show. 

-- There is a wooded path that runs from the Wilderness Lodge to the Fort Wilderness Campground. It's a great activity when the weather is cooler."_


----------



## Anna114

So I have a question. I was reading a review of Kadani Village and someone mentioned that the washers and dryers were free. Does the VWL have the same thing for the studio people? That would be a nice little perk.


----------



## claire_ont

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Well looks like the stupid economy has ruined our plans for September.  With our hours being cut we just can't save up enough money for the trip and just cannot jusify going into debt for it.    We rented points from someone else so now we have to hope that we can sell those points to someone else.  We may just try to sell the whole trip otherwise.  This stinks!!!
> The upside to this is that DD will not miss 6 days of school for the trip.  I wasn't feeling too good about that anyway.  And now we won't have to worry about making ADR's.
> We will just have to look forward to going in June of 2010.  So so far away.



*DLI* - My heart goes out to you.  Wishing you all the best in finding someone to talk over your reservation.



> I'm so sorry to hear that DLI.  I can totally relate to the $$ issues & job/hours loss. I'm still on the hunt for a p.t. job & not much is happening. $$ is getting tight & if something doesn't come up soon we may have to reconsider our Dec. trip or even worse I might have to sell my horse. I don't even want to think about going there.  Sending lots of moose dust your way for things to turn around for you.



*Horselover* - I hope it does not come to having to sell your horse.  Both my girls have their own horses, and I had horses for over 25 years.  When I went through a job change a number of years ago we were able to find someone to half lease our horse and take over half the expenses for three days of riding.  That arrangement worked well for us.  Our family is so horse centric, I can't imagine what we would do if we did not spend 3 hours every night at the barn, and every second weekend in the spring/summer/fall at a horse show.  Last weekend we were not showing so what did we do - drive a couple of hours to go watch a horse show - go figure.

To all that are struggling in this economy my heartfelt wish that things start improving for you soon.

Claire


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Very sorry to hear this.  I agree, it's not worth going into debt for especially since you know you will be there many more times.  Still, it's in hard times like this that WDW provides even more balm for the soul, and I'm sure you will be missing that.
> 
> I hope things turn around quickly for you and your family.  Best wishes on the point situation.



I could not have said it better myself, Granny.  DLI, so sorry you had to make the decision, but in the long run you will be glad you did.  We are all so lucky that there is 'always' another WDW trip to plan.


----------



## Corinne

eliza61 said:


> Happy Tuesday all,
> 
> Rizzo is heading down to the world as we speak for his senior trip.  In true groupie fashion, I dropped him off at the H.S. at 2:45 am this morning and he said "Mom do you think I can ask for an upgrade to the WL".    .


 Our kids are so spoiled!

_*In May 1986, Spaceship Earth got a new sponsor AT&T, a new narrator Walter Cronkite and new finale music, the song Tomorrow's child*_
Anyone been in the newly refurbished ride?  
.[/QUOTE]

Yes, several times. While I do miss the finale music I enjoy the new version....I was happy they did not 'mess it up'!  The interactive stuf at the end is kinda fun.


----------



## eliza61

Ok, so it seems we're getting a little battered by the gale force winds called real life so time for a little internet pick me up.  The "sound of music' is one of my favorite movies so I'm going to tweek one of the songs.

What are some of your absolute favorite things to do at disney.  They can be rides, shows, transportation or just sitting around people watching.

My top 2 are actually "sitting around" things.

1) since the rest of the crew gets up later, I love to go down to the WL lobby and enjoy my first cup of tea in front of the fireplace.  Since it's usually ~6:00 am, the place is just waking up.

2) Walking back from Epcot to the BCV's at night.  Absolutely gorgeous.  Walking along the path next to the waterway, low music is usually playing and the path is lighted.  Just a great way to end a hot summers day.


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Ok, so it seems we're getting a little battered by the gale force winds called real life so time for a little internet pick me up.  The "sound of music' is one of my favorite movies so I'm going to tweek one of the songs.
> 
> What are some of your absolute favorite things to do at disney.  They can be rides, shows, transportation or just sitting around people watching.
> 
> My top 2 are actually "sitting around" things.
> 
> 1) since the rest of the crew gets up later, I love to go down to the WL lobby and enjoy my first cup of tea in front of the fireplace.  Since it's usually ~6:00 am, the place is just waking up.
> 
> 2) Walking back from Epcot to the BCV's at night.  Absolutely gorgeous.  Walking along the path next to the waterway, low music is usually playing and the path is lighted.  Just a great way to end a hot summers day.



I just watched the DVD the other night!  I am half way through it, but needed a pick me up and thought it would be a good one!  Eliza, are you sure you don't have an older, fairer sister somewhere????

My 2 favorite Disney things are:

1.  Grabbing the camera and the tripod with Mr Muush, late at night and going to explore a new area that we have not taken night shots of.

2.  Walking down Main Street for the first time for each trip.


----------



## LVSWL

_Eliza! What a wonderful thought to brighten our day!

Let's see..I usually take my french press to WDW so one of my favorite things is to make a pot of coffee and grab my book and sit on my balcony and enjoy those couple of hours before the rest of the family wakes up. It does not matter which DVC resort, they all feel like home to me

I love squishing my boys on Big Thunder Mtn! This started when they were 5 & 9 and we rode with them for the first time and would squish each other on the turns and laugh and laugh. Now they are 14 and 18 and it is still one of my favorite things to do.

I loved it when the camel on Aladdin would squirt you as you rode by. My boys would always try to position the carpet so that "mom" would get wet. I don't think that they always squirt now, but we still try. It is so fun.

I love to watch my kid's faces in Mickey's Philharmagic. They just "light up". That's the only way I know how to describe it. I don't think it matters how old you are, that show is everything we all love about Disney.

Mostly my favorite thing is to watch my sons reconnect. As kids get older, they sometimes forget to just "have fun". When we get to WDW, it's like they have permission to be a kid again, and also to just hang out, and goof off with each other..it's wonderful to watch.
_


----------



## MiaSRN62

Nothing much to say....just happy Wednesday all......
wanted to share some pics and memories from our recent May visit to VWL :
























































































































Maria


----------



## MaryJ

Anna114 said:


> So I have a question. I was reading a review of Kadani Village and someone mentioned that the washers and dryers were free. Does the VWL have the same thing for the studio people? That would be a nice little perk.



Yes they do.  They are around the corner and down the hall from the elevators on the left.  There are two washers and four dryers if I remember correctly.


----------



## Anna114

MaryJ said:


> Yes they do.  They are around the corner and down the hall from the elevators on the left.  There are two washers and four dryers if I remember correctly.



Thank you Mary for the information. I appreciate it.  By the way, would you mind if I copied your Mickey apple in your signature? We are big MAC fans in this family, that along with Disney fans. Thanks again for the information.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Sure appreciate everyones good thoughts!  Unfortunatly we are running into some problems due to the way that we booked our trip.  Totally our fault.  We really had no business even planning this trip in the first place with the way things are right now.  Not sure what we will do if we can't sell our points or reservation.  We may just end up going and eating really cheap.


----------



## horselover

claire_ont said:


> *Horselover* - I hope it does not come to having to sell your horse.  Both my girls have their own horses, and I had horses for over 25 years.  When I went through a job change a number of years ago we were able to find someone to half lease our horse and take over half the expenses for three days of riding.  That arrangement worked well for us.  Our family is so horse centric, I can't imagine what we would do if we did not spend 3 hours every night at the barn, and every second weekend in the spring/summer/fall at a horse show.  Last weekend we were not showing so what did we do - drive a couple of hours to go watch a horse show - go figure.
> 
> To all that are struggling in this economy my heartfelt wish that things start improving for you soon.
> 
> Claire



I was very fortunate to find a wonderful teenage girl to do a partial lease on Shi last summer.  She's a very good rider & she loves him to death so it's been working out great.  She pays for 2 rides/wk. which does help, but the rest of the expenses are mine.   Board is ridiculously expenseive in our area (think rent on a small apartment!).  I just sent an email out today to a college student who leased him 1 day/wk. last summer asking if she wants to do it again this yr.  If she can't or doesn't want to I'm going to see if I can find another partial leaser.  Not my ideal situation, but I'm willing to do what I have to to be able to keep him.  



eliza61 said:


> Ok, so it seems we're getting a little battered by the gale force winds called real life so time for a little internet pick me up.  The "sound of music' is one of my favorite movies so I'm going to tweek one of the songs.
> 
> What are some of your absolute favorite things to do at disney.  They can be rides, shows, transportation or just sitting around people watching.



Good question!  

1.  I/we love to ride BTMRR at night.  It's a whole different experience not being able to see the dips.

2.  We always have a Buzz shoot off.   DS#1 is the current champ with a score of 999,999.  Don't think anyone will beat that!

3.  Love to sit in front of the fireplace at WL with a glass of wine or cup of coffee & just chill.    

4.  My new favorite thing I discovered on our last trip is sitting by the lagoon at the World Showcase with a Grand Marnier Slush & people watching.  I could go for one right now!



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Sure appreciate everyones good thoughts!  Unfortunatly we are running into some problems due to the way that we booked our trip.  Totally our fault.  We really had no business even planning this trip in the first place with the way things are right now.  Not sure what we will do if we can't sell our points or reservation.  We may just end up going and eating really cheap.



Still sending good thoughts your way for everything to work out.  Are you in a 1 or 2 BR?  At least you could cook some inexpensive meals in the room.

Just found out I have to show up for jury duty tomorrow.        I was on stand-by & was really hoping I wouldn't have to go.  No such luck.  I served on a federal jury several years ago.  The case dragged on for almost a month.   Man I hope I don't get picked again.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> I was very fortunate to find a wonderful teenage girl to do a partial lease on Shi last summer.  She's a very good rider & she loves him to death so it's been working out great.  She pays for 2 rides/wk. which does help, but the rest of the expenses are mine.   Board is ridiculously expenseive in our area (think rent on a small apartment!).  I just sent an email out today to a college student who leased him 1 day/wk. last summer asking if she wants to do it again this yr.  If she can't or doesn't want to I'm going to see if I can find another partial leaser.  Not my ideal situation, but I'm willing to do what I have to to be able to keep him.



I completely sympathize - hay prices out here rose astronomically last year and of course haven't backed down like they should have after the supposed reason of high gas prices has eased.  Market forces are finally getting it down a bit thank goodness.  I also went thru the lease option last year but wasn't as lucky as you Horselover.  Friends highly recommended the girl I leased to but I got back a very confused, angry and injured horse.    When it works, it's great!  And when it doesn't it's not good at all.  I just can't do that to the boy again but thankfully am still doing ok with the expenses.  Being able to keep them at home helps a bunch.

Around our area some people have actually released their horses out - wearing tack even - with the hope that someone will decide to take the whole package.  Grrrrrr!!!!  I'd like to send them out to fend on their own with a hundred pounds of something that will eventually wear at their hair/skin and doesn't allow them to really relax and roll, much less just having to forage for food and water which they are not used to doing.  We have wild horses around the area and I guess they seem to think if they survive then the domestic released horses can do the same.


----------



## dbmom

Hello Everyone,
I was wondering if the villas had been renovated recently? I am planning a trip for May 2010 and was just curious. I had asked on some of the other forums and didn't have any luck so I thought this would be the place to come  Thanks in advance for any info!!


----------



## claire_ont

eliza61 said:


> Ok, so it seems we're getting a little battered by the gale force winds called real life so time for a little internet pick me up.  The "sound of music' is one of my favorite movies so I'm going to tweek one of the songs.
> 
> What are some of your absolute favorite things to do at disney.  They can be rides, shows, transportation or just sitting around people watching.



Aww I like this one - lets see:

1. Entering through the gates on my first day there.  
2. Morning coffee on the balcony at AKV and watching the giraffes walk by.
3. Festival of the Lion King.  It always gives me chills when then start to sing.
4. Pirates of the Carribean - Corney I know - but it is always a must see every trip.

Claire


----------



## Corinne

Here are a few of my favorite things~

Walking through the International Gateway! 

Walking onto Main Street

Sitting out on the balcony and relaxing, being thankful to be back at my favorite place.

Visiting with Art 

Frozen sunshines at Beaches and Cream

When the narrator blows the torches out before Illuminations begins. 

When Tink flies


----------



## Dizny Dad

Our prayers to all who find themselves in need . . .



horselover said:


> . . .
> . . .
> 4.  My new favorite thing I discovered on our last trip is sitting by the lagoon at the World Showcase with a Grand Marnier Slush & people watching.  I could go for one right now! . . .



How wonderful for you and Anniversary Guy!  It is a wonderful way to sip away the afternoon. 

As revealed earlier, DiznyDi and I fell in love with sitting by the lagoon (Rose & Crown Pub) sipping on Long Islands back in '90.  We look forward to resting in that spot each trip.  I has become a standard in our Disney experiences. 

Hope all works out for you and that Shi stays in your life a long time.  Let AG (DH) know we still appreciated his photos having fun in "the World".


----------



## eliza61

So last night I'm enjoying a pizza with just Sid the squid and on the local news is the story of our current Nobel prize candidate criminal.

Don't know if you've seen this story in other  parts of the country but a local women here concocted a kidnapping hoax.  She phone the police Monday saying her and her 9 year old daughter were kidnapped (out of their car) by 2 armed Black guys,  well after 2 days of amber alerts and police searches the FBI find the wackadoodle and daughter at the Grand Floridian.

Sid looks over to me and says, "She did all of that to stay at the Grand Floridian? I would have at least went for the WL".   

Do I have these guys trained or what!!


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> So last night I'm enjoying a pizza with just Sid the squid and on the local news is the story of our current Nobel prize candidate criminal.
> 
> Don't know if you've seen this story in other  parts of the country but a local women here concocted a kidnapping hoax.  She phone the police Monday saying her and her 9 year old daughter were kidnapped (out of their car) by 2 armed Black guys,  well after 2 days of amber alerts and police searches the FBI find the wackadoodle and daughter at the Grand Floridian.
> 
> Sid looks over to me and says, "She did all of that to stay at the Grand Floridian? I would have at least went for the WL".
> 
> Do I have these guys trained or what!!



The fact that they went to the GF instead of WL proves beyond a reasonable doubt that they are complete idiots!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Just checking in.  I read back through some of the thread and still need to read a little more.  

We have had a wonderful trip and check out tomorrow to head on to do a few more nights in other places before heading home.

We did get over to WL yesterday for a visit and got to see Ranger Stan.  He said today Thursday is the 15th anniversary for the WL and they were going to have some events for it such as a photo of those who were there on opening day so he was excited about that.  He also mentioned that he just talked to Jimmy and of his hopes to make it to your Dec. meet.  He referred to me as from the Muushka group so I thought that would give you a smile Muush.

Sorry to all of you who are having hard times with jobs etc.

Here are a few pictures I took at WL yesterday.


























And Maria a happy belated birthday!  Hope it was wonderful.  I started making you a card while I was traveling before your day but never got it finished or posted.   So here you go:






Hope it was happy!


----------



## eliza61

Guess who'se (brain fart:  is that the correct contraction for who is? ) 15 today.

Wilderness lodge opened today with 728 rooms.


----------



## Muushka

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Just checking in.  I read back through some of the thread and still need to read a little more.
> 
> We have had a wonderful trip and check out tomorrow to head on to do a few more nights in other places before heading home.
> 
> We did get over to WL yesterday for a visit and got to see Ranger Stan.  He said today Thursday is the 15th anniversary for the WL and they were going to have some events for it such as a photo of those who were there on opening day so he was excited about that.  He also mentioned that he just talked to Jimmy and of his hopes to make it to your Dec. meet.  He referred to me as from the Muushka group so I thought that would give you a smile Muush.
> 
> Sorry to all of you who are having hard times with jobs etc.
> 
> Here are a few pictures I took at WL yesterday.
> 
> (Edited by Muush to save bandwidth!)
> 
> And Maria a happy belated birthday!  Hope it was wonderful.  I started making you a card while I was traveling before your day but never got it finished or posted.   So here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it was happy!



*Maria!!!  Belated Happy Birthday!!!*

Boy, I typed the things in, you would think I could at least look at the birthday list!!  So sorry! Tell us how you celebrated!!!!

Here are near future birthdays, so we can remember...

*Corinne...........................June 6
KAT4DISNEY....................June 11*

Awwwww, that is so sweet you got to see our Ranger Stan.

Have a great rest of your vacation Dory, and thank you for the pictures.  And that card for Maria!  Great!


----------



## DiznyDi

eliza61 said:


> Guess who'se (brain fart:  is that the correct contraction for who is? ) 15 today.
> 
> Wilderness lodge opened today with 728 rooms.



Good Morning Eliza 
I believe it's *who's*. But, A+ for effort!

Your local woman did make it to our local news though only said she was found at Disney World no other details.


----------



## DiznyDi

I can't believe I missed Maria's birthday! 

*Happy Birthday To You,* *Happy Birthday To You,*
*Happy Belated Birthday DEAR MARIA,* 
*Happy Birthday To You!*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Another Happy Belated Birthday Maria!  *


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I completely sympathize - hay prices out here rose astronomically last year and of course haven't backed down like they should have after the supposed reason of high gas prices has eased.  Market forces are finally getting it down a bit thank goodness.  I also went thru the lease option last year but wasn't as lucky as you Horselover.  Friends highly recommended the girl I leased to but I got back a very confused, angry and injured horse.    When it works, it's great!  And when it doesn't it's not good at all.  I just can't do that to the boy again but thankfully am still doing ok with the expenses.  Being able to keep them at home helps a bunch.
> 
> Around our area some people have actually released their horses out - wearing tack even - with the hope that someone will decide to take the whole package.  Grrrrrr!!!!  I'd like to send them out to fend on their own with a hundred pounds of something that will eventually wear at their hair/skin and doesn't allow them to really relax and roll, much less just having to forage for food and water which they are not used to doing.  We have wild horses around the area and I guess they seem to think if they survive then the domestic released horses can do the same.



I've heard horror stories of people letting their horses go off property for leases & the horses coming back totally broken.   I couldn't do that.  I made it clear to all prospective leasers that this is an on-farm lease only.  

We've had some problems around this area too with people just abandoning their horses in the woods.            I know times are hard & a lot of the rescues are full, but come on what is wrong with some people?     

GOOD NEWS!  I just got an email back from the college student who leased Shi last summer & she does want to do it again, but this time she wants to do a twice a week lease & she wants to start June 1!                I can't tell you what a relief that is.  It will at least give us some breathing room for me finding another job.     That means less riding time for me in the short term, but at least I get to keep my horse!     



eliza61 said:


> So last night I'm enjoying a pizza with just Sid the squid and on the local news is the story of our current Nobel prize candidate criminal.
> 
> Don't know if you've seen this story in other  parts of the country but a local women here concocted a kidnapping hoax.  She phone the police Monday saying her and her 9 year old daughter were kidnapped (out of their car) by 2 armed Black guys,  well after 2 days of amber alerts and police searches the FBI find the wackadoodle and daughter at the Grand Floridian.
> 
> Sid looks over to me and says, "She did all of that to stay at the Grand Floridian? I would have at least went for the WL".
> 
> Do I have these guys trained or what!!



You've raised them right Eliza!  


HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY MARIA!! 


Oh & one more bit of good news.  I didn't get chosen to sit on a jury today!  Thank goodness.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks so much for the birthday wishes *Dory* (loved the card too !), *Muushka*, *DiznyDi*, *Kathy* and *Horselover*   I really appreciate the thoughts 


*Horselover*...so glad u found someone to watch over Shi !  Happy you get to keep Shi 


Maria


----------



## Corinne

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope it was WONDERFUL!


----------



## eliza61

horselover said:


> I've heard horror stories of people letting their horses go off property for leases & the horses coming back totally broken.   I couldn't do that.  I made it clear to all prospective leasers that this is an on-farm lease only.
> 
> We've had some problems around this area too with people just abandoning their horses in the woods.            I know times are hard & a lot of the rescues are full, but come on what is wrong with some people?
> 
> GOOD NEWS!  I just got an email back from the college student who leased Shi last summer & she does want to do it again, but this time she wants to do a twice a week lease & she wants to start June 1!                I can't tell you what a relief that is.  It will at least give us some breathing room for me finding another job.     That means less riding time for me in the short term, but at least I get to keep my horse!
> 
> .



  I'm so relieved!!  Isn't it amazing how much our pets mean to us.  

Happy, Happy belated birthday Maria.  Hope your day was magical.


----------



## blossomz

A Great Big Happy Anniversary to our beloved Lodge...and STAN...who's been a fixture from the start!  Wish I could be there today!

DLI...hey a cheap trip is still better than no trip!  

Horselover..you can't sell him!!!

2Kats and BWV..you are getting me soooo excited for our upcoming cruise!!
Can't wait for the trip reports!

Muushka..that video is fabulous!!  The horn is one of the things I cannot wait to experience!

Eliza..with a comment like Rizzo's...you deserve applause for great parenting!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARIA!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I completely sympathize - hay prices out here rose astronomically last year and of course haven't backed down like they should have after the supposed reason of high gas prices has eased.  Market forces are finally getting it down a bit thank goodness.  I also went thru the lease option last year but wasn't as lucky as you Horselover.  Friends highly recommended the girl I leased to but I got back a very confused, angry and injured horse.    When it works, it's great!  And when it doesn't it's not good at all.  I just can't do that to the boy again but thankfully am still doing ok with the expenses.  Being able to keep them at home helps a bunch.
> 
> Around our area some people have actually released their horses out - wearing tack even - with the hope that someone will decide to take the whole package.  Grrrrrr!!!!  I'd like to send them out to fend on their own with a hundred pounds of something that will eventually wear at their hair/skin and doesn't allow them to really relax and roll, much less just having to forage for food and water which they are not used to doing.  We have wild horses around the area and I guess they seem to think if they survive then the domestic released horses can do the same.



How someone could do that to an animal is astounding.  They should never be able to ever own another animal.  



eliza61 said:


> So last night I'm enjoying a pizza with just Sid the squid and on the local news is the story of our current Nobel prize candidate criminal.
> 
> Don't know if you've seen this story in other  parts of the country but a local women here concocted a kidnapping hoax.  She phone the police Monday saying her and her 9 year old daughter were kidnapped (out of their car) by 2 armed Black guys,  well after 2 days of amber alerts and police searches the FBI find the wackadoodle and daughter at the Grand Floridian.
> 
> Sid looks over to me and says, "She did all of that to stay at the Grand Floridian? I would have at least went for the WL".
> 
> Do I have these guys trained or what!!



That is awesome!!!  Good job Eliza!



horselover said:


> GOOD NEWS!  I just got an email back from the college student who leased Shi last summer & she does want to do it again, but this time she wants to do a twice a week lease & she wants to start June 1!                I can't tell you what a relief that is.  It will at least give us some breathing room for me finding another job.     That means less riding time for me in the short term, but at least I get to keep my horse!
> Oh & one more bit of good news.  I didn't get chosen to sit on a jury today!  Thank goodness.



That is great news!!!!  Both with the horse and the jury duty!  Oh and we have a 1BR.  We figured we would do most of our meals in the room but we still need to do at least a couple of our regular restaurants.  


Happy belated birthday Maria!!!!  Sorry for missing it. Hope you had a great day!


----------



## TammyNC

I haven't been on the boards much the past couple of weeks and boy did I have a lot of posts to catch up on. 

Sending  to all those that need it.

Happy belated birthday to you Maria!.



jimmytammy said:


> Its funny cause a few days ago, I was looking at best case scenarios for a Dec meet and trying to work it where as many as possible could be there, and trying to work it where Stan, if still working, would be there.  Tammy told me it was probably too soon.  SoTammyNC, I told you!!



I know honey, I shouldn't have questioned it.

I'll try to stay up on the thread better this weekend. Hope everyone is having a great day!!


----------



## Muushka

TammyNC said:


> I haven't been on the boards much the past couple of weeks and boy did I have a lot of posts to catch up on.
> 
> Sending  to all those that need it.
> 
> Happy belated birthday to you Maria!.
> 
> 
> 
> I know honey, I shouldn't have questioned it.
> 
> I'll try to stay up on the thread better this weekend. Hope everyone is having a great day!!



Hi Tammy .  A repentent Groupie!  You just didn't realize how serious this Dec meet is    Can't wait!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Muushka said:


> Hi Tammy .  A repentent Groupie!  You just didn't realize how serious this Dec meet is    Can't wait!!



Ditto from me, too. Hi Tammy! 
Our church is having a yard sale and I've been cleaning out closets, so already have several *White Moose* gifts for our exchange.  
Can't you all just feel the excitement and anticipation..... 

Have a nice week-end!
Di


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> . . . . .Our church is having a yard sale and I've been cleaning out closets, so already have several *White Moose* gifts for our exchange. . . . .



There goes my Yeti statue from the Animal Kingdom . . . I wonder what the church will think of us now?


----------



## Muushka

I love the husband-wife teams on our thread!  I wish Mr Muush would start posting...



DiznyDi said:


> Ditto from me, too. Hi Tammy!
> Our church is having a yard sale and I've been cleaning out closets, so already have several *White Moose* gifts for our exchange.
> Can't you all just feel the excitement and anticipation.....
> 
> Have a nice week-end!
> Di





Dizny Dad said:


> There goes my Yeti statue from the Animal Kingdom . . . I wonder what the church will think of us now?





A man who lives up the street is needing a kidney transplant (we have never met).  So the neighborhood is having a big yard sale tomorrow and the proceeds will go to his operation.  Read: clean my attic!!

I saved the best for the White Moose!

Speaking of White Moose.  How is the idea that if any of the gifts are child-specific, maybe the donor could put a "C" on it?  

Of course those are the ones that Mr Muush would go for first!


----------



## craiggers

This is posted with excitement, not bragging...will maybe kinda bragging.  lol


After updating, the upcoming "craiggers" trip should be #4 on the visit list! 

Thanks again for all of you who posted good thoughts awhile back about my 8 year old neice Allyson battling cancer. She finished her treatments in January and has been cancer free so far. Her Make-A-Wish trip was in March and she was able to meet Miley Cyrus while rehearsing for her favorite show Hannah Montana! (This part of the trip was unexpected...gotta love social networking! Facebook made this part of the trip happen) Now she is getting ready for this trip to the World. 






Good Luck Susan Boyle! "Just let the lassie sing..."


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> A man who lives up the street is needing a kidney transplant (we have never met).  So the neighborhood is having a big yard sale tomorrow and the proceeds will go to his operation.  Read: clean my attic!!
> 
> I saved the best for the White Moose!
> 
> Speaking of White Moose.  How is the idea that if any of the gifts are child-specific, maybe the donor could put a "C" on it?
> 
> Of course those are the ones that Mr Muush would go for first!



What a nice thing for your neighborhood to do.  I hope you raise lots of $$.

The "C" idea sounds good to me.    



craiggers said:


> Thanks again for all of you who posted good thoughts awhile back about my 8 year old neice Allyson battling cancer. She finished her treatments in January and has been cancer free so far. Her Make-A-Wish trip was in March and she was able to meet Miley Cyrus while rehearsing for her favorite show Hannah Montana! (This part of the trip was unexpected...gotta love social networking! Facebook made this part of the trip happen) Now she is getting ready for this trip to the World.



Counted prayers & good wishes for your niece!      

I received a call last night from TTS letting me know they just got a loaded 50 pt. contract w/my UY in.  Why are they torturing me?          Man was I tempted, but had to pass.  No $$ for such things right now.  Told DH about it & he said we don't need anymore pts.         That's not what he said when we were at BWV!    Some day.


----------



## Muushka

craiggers said:


> This is posted with excitement, not bragging...will maybe kinda bragging.  lol
> 
> 
> After updating, the upcoming "craiggers" trip should be #4 on the visit list!
> 
> Thanks again for all of you who posted good thoughts awhile back about my 8 year old neice Allyson battling cancer. She finished her treatments in January and has been cancer free so far. Her Make-A-Wish trip was in March and she was able to meet Miley Cyrus while rehearsing for her favorite show Hannah Montana! (This part of the trip was unexpected...gotta love social networking! Facebook made this part of the trip happen) Now she is getting ready for this trip to the World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck Susan Boyle! "Just let the lassie sing..."



Wow!  That is wonderful.  And even better news about her condition.

Good to see you Craiggers.  And I updated that list and it looks mighty short for you now!!


----------



## tea pot

Hi Groupies 
Wow I Need to read back several pages 




eliza61 said:


> To all our vets, active service men & women, and families.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osTrMe76kes
> 
> Eliza



Thanks so much for this post I did see it on Memorial Day and I'm glad that I was reminded of what the Holiday is really all about.  Special thanks and prayers to all the young men and women and their families who are serving our country with special thoughts for our groupie families.



twokats said:


> Hi everyone    reporting in from the Wonder.  Ya'll remember I did an addon last month. . .  Well, we went to the DVC meeting today and when we came back to the room DH said. . . what do you think about adding some more so that you have plenty to do whatever, whenever!!!  I will let ya'll know later what happens.  We meet with Tommy @ 10:00 tomorrow morning.
> )



Congrats  with your ADD ON  

[





Muushka said:


> for Horselover and her beloved horse.
> 
> And  for all of us who are having a difficult time.
> 
> Mr Muush had one telephone interview last week, but they had tons of applicants for the one job.  We have already kicked the frugal lifestyle up quite a bit in preparation for what is ahead.



Ditto to the Hugs  and pixie dust to all that are job searching 




eliza61 said:


> Ok, so it seems we're getting a little battered by the gale force winds called real life so time for a little internet pick me up.  The "sound of music' is one of my favorite movies so I'm going to tweek one of the songs.
> 
> What are some of your absolute favorite things to do at disney.  They can be rides, shows, transportation or just sitting around people watching.
> 
> My top 2 are actually "sitting around" things.
> 
> 1) since the rest of the crew gets up later, I love to go down to the WL lobby and enjoy my first cup of tea in front of the fireplace.  Since it's usually ~6:00 am, the place is just waking up.
> 
> 2) Walking back from Epcot to the BCV's at night.  Absolutely gorgeous.  Walking along the path next to the waterway, low music is usually playing and the path is lighted.  Just a great way to end a hot summers day.



Thanks eliza I share your #1 favorite thing
1   I too love to get up early before the rest of the group and wander the resort early morning but my favorite place to have my first cup of tea is the boat dock.
2    Rope Drop... Ahh the excitement
3   Main Street... sitting on the curb with my mickey ice cream waiting for the 3'oclock parade
4   Christmas at the lodge
5   The Flower and Garden show
6    On the last day we always try to have breakfest at the Floridian Cafe before we leave.



horselover said:


> GOOD NEWS!  I just got an email back from the college student who leased Shi last summer & she does want to do it again, but this time she wants to do a twice a week lease & she wants to start June 1!                I can't tell you what a relief that is.  It will at least give us some breathing room for me finding another job.     That means less riding time for me in the short term, but at least I get to keep my horse!


That's Great News 

*
DLI*  Take Care.. and even a lean trip is still a trip home and just may be what you need.  

*Happy Belated Birthday Maria* 

*Dory* thanks for the pictures of the Lodge and as usual Love the great Birthday Card 

*Craiggers* Wonderful News.... all the best to your niece and for your trip 

And It looks like I just may start *White Moose Hunting in Maine *this Weekend

I think I may be caught up.. not really sure 

Take Care Groupies


----------



## Debrn

I called to book Christmas and was able to get WL for whole trip or first part of trip WL and Christmas at BLT.  I heard it is the most beautiful at Christmas but wanted to stay at our home resort a couple days.  Any one have photos at Christmas, any input would be appreciated.  Our kids are DD9 and DS 6.  Thanks Deb.


----------



## jimmytammy

dbmom said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I was wondering if the villas had been renovated recently? I am planning a trip for May 2010 and was just curious. I had asked on some of the other forums and didn't have any luck so I thought this would be the place to come  Thanks in advance for any info!!



Back a few months ago, at least within the past year, I believe they were.  New carpet, new sofa pullouts(which DD says is more comfortable than the previous ones)new living area chair, maybe new mattresses?  I think the TVs remained.

Hope this helps


----------



## jimmytammy

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Just checking in.  I read back through some of the thread and still need to read a little more.
> 
> We have had a wonderful trip and check out tomorrow to head on to do a few more nights in other places before heading home.
> 
> We did get over to WL yesterday for a visit and got to see Ranger Stan.  He said today Thursday is the 15th anniversary for the WL and they were going to have some events for it such as a photo of those who were there on opening day so he was excited about that.  He also mentioned that he just talked to Jimmy and of his hopes to make it to your Dec. meet.  He referred to me as from the Muushka group so I thought that would give you a smile Muush.
> 
> Sorry to all of you who are having hard times with jobs etc.
> 
> Here are a few pictures I took at WL yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Maria a happy belated birthday!  Hope it was wonderful.  I started making you a card while I was traveling before your day but never got it finished or posted.   So here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it was happy!




I did speak with Stan this past Mon night.  I told him of our plans that we were leaning towards a Tues meet, and knowing his schedule was Wed- Sat may prohibit him from attending.  But in true Ranger fashion, he said even if he was still working at WL, he would be glad to attend on Tues.  I got the feeling that maybe Carolyn, his DW or his "sweetie" as he so affectionately refers to her may attend as well.

Im glad you got to see him.  He finds all of his "fans" here on the groupies to be cute in their love of him.  He told his DW he was now officially a "groupie" and that he had never been a groupie of anything in his life til now.  I assured him that I felt certain that most if not all of us here were in the same boat as he


----------



## horselover

Debrn said:


> I called to book Christmas and was able to get WL for whole trip or first part of trip WL and Christmas at BLT.  I heard it is the most beautiful at Christmas but wanted to stay at our home resort a couple days.  Any one have photos at Christmas, any input would be appreciated.  Our kids are DD9 and DS 6.  Thanks Deb.



Wow a big congrats to you!  If you just called I think you had a lot of moose dust on your side!   I called 2 wks. ago to add one more night to our Dec. trip & have been on the waitlist ever since.  I've never been at X-mas so I can't help on the pics, but I'm sure one of my fellow groupies will be more than happy to jump on this request soon.  Have a great trip.  I'm sure you won't be disappointed!



jimmytammy said:


> I did speak with Stan this past Mon night.  I told him of our plans that we were leaning towards a Tues meet, and knowing his schedule was Wed- Sat may prohibit him from attending.  But in true Ranger fashion, he said even if he was still working at WL, he would be glad to attend on Tues.  I got the feeling that maybe Carolyn, his DW or his "sweetie" as he so affectionately refers to her may attend as well.
> 
> Im glad you got to see him.  He finds all of his "fans" here on the groupies to be cute in their love of him.  He told his DW he was now officially a "groupie" and that he had never been a groupie of anything in his life til now.  I assured him that I felt certain that most if not all of us here were in the same boat as he



Yay!   I'm glad that he's happy to be a part of the groupie family & dosen't think we're a bunch of      people!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> I did speak with Stan this past Mon night.  I told him of our plans that we were leaning towards a Tues meet, and knowing his schedule was Wed- Sat may prohibit him from attending.  But in true Ranger fashion, he said even if he was still working at WL, he would be glad to attend on Tues.  I got the feeling that maybe Carolyn, his DW or his "sweetie" as he so affectionately refers to her may attend as well.
> 
> Im glad you got to see him.  He finds all of his "fans" here on the groupies to be cute in their love of him.  He told his DW he was now officially a "groupie" and that he had never been a groupie of anything in his life til now.  I assured him that I felt certain that most if not all of us here were in the same boat as he



If there is any chance that he can't attend on Tuesday, should we make it Wed?  I know there is a really good reason why we picked Tuesday, remind me!  It would be great if we could have him and his sweetie attend.

And I was never a Groupie either!



Debrn said:


> I called to book Christmas and was able to get WL for whole trip or first part of trip WL and Christmas at BLT.  I heard it is the most beautiful at Christmas but wanted to stay at our home resort a couple days.  Any one have photos at Christmas, any input would be appreciated.  Our kids are DD9 and DS 6.  Thanks Deb.



JT gave good info as to the rehab.  And, to us VWL Groupies, VWL is the most Christmassy (if there is such a word!).  I actually think that GF is more beautiful, but I am totally into Christmas and WL and VWL is built for that awesome Christmas feel.  At the villas, there are Christmas trees and Rudolph in the tiles for pity sake!  And pine trees everywhere.  And there is a sleigh ride available.  Also, a new Christmas tradition for us is to go over to Fort Wilderness and check out the campsite decorations.

I think you will enjoy it.


----------



## TammyNC

Muushka said:


> I love the husband-wife teams on our thread!  I wish Mr Muush would start posting...
> 
> 
> 
> A man who lives up the street is needing a kidney transplant (we have never met).  So the neighborhood is having a big yard sale tomorrow and the proceeds will go to his operation.  Read: clean my attic!!
> 
> I saved the best for the White Moose!
> 
> Speaking of White Moose.  How is the idea that if any of the gifts are child-specific, maybe the donor could put a "C" on it?
> 
> Of course those are the ones that Mr Muush would go for first!



Hope the sale went well and lots of $ was raised. We've got to start looking around for the White Moose too and we'll keep in mind the "C".



craiggers said:


> This is posted with excitement, not bragging...will maybe kinda bragging.  lol
> 
> 
> After updating, the upcoming "craiggers" trip should be #4 on the visit list!
> 
> Thanks again for all of you who posted good thoughts awhile back about my 8 year old neice Allyson battling cancer. She finished her treatments in January and has been cancer free so far. Her Make-A-Wish trip was in March and she was able to meet Miley Cyrus while rehearsing for her favorite show Hannah Montana! (This part of the trip was unexpected...gotta love social networking! Facebook made this part of the trip happen) Now she is getting ready for this trip to the World.
> 
> Good Luck Susan Boyle! "Just let the lassie sing..."



Great news on her being cancer free so far and how exciting that she got to meet Miley, I bet she was on top of the world. Have a great trip too!!


----------



## Anal Annie

BWV Dreamin said:


> Leaving tomorrowwwwwww!!!!!!!Staying the day before at the Hyatt MCO. I am soooooo nervoussssss!!!! I truely hope I don't get sea sick!! I have plenty of Bonine and will start taking it tomorrow! I just found out our ship will have the premiere showing of "UP in 3D" !! However, I think its at 12 midnight... I'm not a young'in any more, have to drink lots of coffee to stay up!! I'll be starting a trip report when I get back!!!



Lurker chekcing in.....I wonder how Hope is doing...she should be back on land & lovin' the lodge by now... 

(We always go to those midnight premiers in our jammies!)


----------



## Inkmahm

I just switched our Dec 12 stay from AKV Kidani to BLT.   We're going to stay at Kidani in March so we decided one night in December was a perfect time to try BLT.

I called yesterday and was a little suprised to find a studio at BLT with lake view was still open.  We took it and wait listed for MK view.  I'm hoping that there will be more rooms released into inventory as we get closer to December so that we may still have a shot at the MK view.  If not, the lake view looks beautiful, too.

Now we're looking at a family vacation again in Dec 2010 and I think we need to add points to handle taking our relatives so often.  I just emailed our guide to find out current prices and minimum add on #s for points at each of the resorts where we own.  Likely it will be VWL though where we add first.


----------



## Muushka

Inkmahm said:


> I just switched our Dec 12 stay from AKV Kidani to BLT.   We're going to stay at Kidani in March so we decided one night in December was a perfect time to try BLT.
> 
> I called yesterday and was a little suprised to find a studio at BLT with lake view was still open.  We took it and wait listed for MK view.  I'm hoping that there will be more rooms released into inventory as we get closer to December so that we may still have a shot at the MK view.  If not, the lake view looks beautiful, too.
> 
> Now we're looking at a family vacation again in Dec 2010 and I think we need to add points to handle taking our relatives so often.  I just emailed our guide to find out current prices and minimum add on #s for points at each of the resorts where we own.  Likely it will be VWL though where we add first.



I changed the AKL to BLT.  I was also surprised that they had studios available at BLT when we called.  We opted for BCV, because we will have exhausted the MK portion with VWL!

Hi Lurker *Annie *  good to see you!  Oops, I just checked the schedule and I lopped off the Groupie arriving 5/28!  

Help!  Who did I lop?


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> If there is any chance that he can't attend on Tuesday, should we make it Wed?  I know there is a really good reason why we picked Tuesday, remind me!  It would be great if we could have him and his sweetie attend.
> 
> And I was never a Groupie either!
> 
> 
> 
> JT gave good info as to the rehab.  And, to us VWL Groupies, VWL is the most Christmassy (if there is such a word!).  I actually think that GF is more beautiful, but I am totally into Christmas and WL and VWL is built for that awesome Christmas feel.  At the villas, there are Christmas trees and Rudolph in the tiles for pity sake!  And pine trees everywhere.  And there is a sleigh ride available.  Also, a new Christmas tradition for us is to go over to Fort Wilderness and check out the campsite decorations.
> 
> I think you will enjoy it.



Tues will be OK with Stan.  Even if still working, he doesnt mind driving in for the meet, at least thats what he said the other day

Tues the 8th was going to get the most people, 9 possible groupies.  We have one leaving on the 9th, one arriving on the 9th, which may prohibit both from attending.

The possibility of a 2nd meet may be a direction we can go.


----------



## twokats

Muushka said:


> I changed the AKL to BLT.  I was also surprised that they had studios available at BLT when we called.  We opted for BCV, because we will have exhausted the MK portion with VWL!
> 
> Hi Lurker *Annie *  good to see you!  Oops, I just checked the schedule and I lopped off the Groupie arriving 5/28!
> 
> Help!  Who did I lop?



Muushka,
Don't panic.  It is me!!!  I am just checking in for a couple of minutes before we go to the Yachtsman Steakhouse for dinner.  It has been great being home.  I got here on the 28th and we will be here through the 6th.  We are in room 3563.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Anal Annie said:


> Lurker chekcing in.....I wonder how Hope is doing...she should be back on land & lovin' the lodge by now...
> 
> (We always go to those midnight premiers in our jammies!)



Just got off the boat today and checked in to VWL about 3p. Popping in real quick to give a quick post. All I can say about this beloved lodge is WWWOOOWW!!! Will give a TR when I get home.


----------



## Muushka

twokats said:


> Muushka,
> Don't panic.  It is me!!!  I am just checking in for a couple of minutes before we go to the Yachtsman Steakhouse for dinner.  It has been great being home.  I got here on the 28th and we will be here through the 6th.  We are in room 3563.



Oh good!  Have a wonderful time and I will put you back on!



jimmytammy said:


> Tues will be OK with Stan.  Even if still working, he doesnt mind driving in for the meet, at least thats what he said the other day
> 
> Tues the 8th was going to get the most people, 9 possible groupies.  We have one leaving on the 9th, one arriving on the 9th, which may prohibit both from attending.
> 
> The possibility of a 2nd meet may be a direction we can go.



That sounds perfect.  We will probably be there the following week (but at different resorts) but would be glad to do another meet.



BWV Dreamin said:


> Just got off the boat today and checked in to VWL about 3p. Popping in real quick to give a quick post. All I can say about this beloved lodge is WWWOOOWW!!! Will give a TR when I get home.



Ahoy there!  Can't wait to hear the whole sha-bang, cruise and all!


----------



## TammyNC

Inkmahm said:


> I just switched our Dec 12 stay from AKV Kidani to BLT.   We're going to stay at Kidani in March so we decided one night in December was a perfect time to try BLT.
> 
> I called yesterday and was a little suprised to find a studio at BLT with lake view was still open.  We took it and wait listed for MK view.  I'm hoping that there will be more rooms released into inventory as we get closer to December so that we may still have a shot at the MK view.  If not, the lake view looks beautiful, too.
> 
> Now we're looking at a family vacation again in Dec 2010 and I think we need to add points to handle taking our relatives so often.  I just emailed our guide to find out current prices and minimum add on #s for points at each of the resorts where we own.  Likely it will be VWL though where we add first.



The thoughts of adding more points is so much fun!!! Sending  that you get the points you want!!



BWV Dreamin said:


> Just got off the boat today and checked in to VWL about 3p. Popping in real quick to give a quick post. All I can say about this beloved lodge is WWWOOOWW!!! Will give a TR when I get home.



Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## eliza61

BWV Dreamin said:


> Just got off the boat today and checked in to VWL about 3p. Popping in real quick to give a quick post. All I can say about this beloved lodge is WWWOOOWW!!! Will give a TR when I get home.



Have a great time Dreamin'  looking forward to the trip report.


6/1
The Mickey Mania parade debuted in the Magic kingdom on June 1, 1994.  In additon to a very 1980's style rap theme song (with lyrics that included, "my main man, Mickey Mouse is bustin' fresh outta sight...") each float contained Mickey Mouse in scenes such as Mickey in Music, Mikey in time, Mickey in Motion, Mickey in Ballons and Mickey through the years.

I don't know guys, I think I could live without seeing a "Rapper Mickey" 

And a little funny personal trivia

6/1/64
A very young Eliza and her morally degenerate older sister play hookey from school to sneak over to JFK airport to try and catch Mick Jagger and his rolling stones arrival for their first U.S. tour.
-Their Catholic school nuns and their parenst were not amused...


----------



## horselover

Happy Monday groupies!  Finally saw the sun this weekend which was great.  It was rainy & dreary here all last week.  Had Family Dinner & Movie night last night & watched Marley & Me.        I had read the book so I knew what was going to happen, but even so couldn't keep the tears back.  The kids cried too, although I'm sure they'd deny that now.

Ohhh Muushka questions for you!  I was talking to DH the other night about the white moose swap.  He asked a couple questions I didn't have answers too.  So just to clarify.  I think it may have been you or someone that said sometimes they bring more than one gift to things like this & DH being the accountant that he is, immediately said well that would make the #s off.  More gifts than #s drawn.  Will we do it one number/gift per family?  I think we all have families of various sizes, some 2s, 3s, 4s, etc. so I would assume (maybe incorrectly) that it would be done this way.  Will we do the kids swap separate or do those gifts go into the same pile?  I'm not sure how many kids will be there, but I personally wouldn't have a problem bringing 1 small kid gift & 1 small adult gift, but whatever the majority wants is fine with me.  Just want to have it straight in my mind before we get there.  Thanks!


----------



## DiznyDi

jimmytammy said:


> Tues will be OK with Stan.  Even if still working, he doesnt mind driving in for the meet, at least thats what he said the other day
> 
> Tues the 8th was going to get the most people, 9 possible groupies.  *We have one leaving on the 9th*, one arriving on the 9th, which may prohibit both from attending.
> 
> The possibility of a 2nd meet may be a direction we can go.




If we're the one leaving on the 9th, we're just moving over to SSR for a few days and would have no problem making the meet. I believe the 9th is Wednesday so may work better for Stan?


----------



## Granny

Good Monday morning, Groupies! ::

I hope everyone had a great weekends, and a special shout out to our Groupies at WDW!! 




eliza61 said:


> 6/1/64
> A very young Eliza and her morally degenerate older sister play hookey from school to sneak over to JFK airport to try and catch Mick Jagger and his rolling stones arrival for their first U.S. tour.
> -Their Catholic school nuns and their parenst were not amused...



Gee, Eliza...what was your mother's nickname for you?  I'm assuming it didn't include "squid" or "rat"??  It appears that some apples did not, in fact, fall far from the tree.  Now I'm wondering what scam you put together to raise the money for your Stones tickets!


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Have a great time Dreamin'  looking forward to the trip report.
> 
> 
> 6/1
> The Mickey Mania parade debuted in the Magic kingdom on June 1, 1994.  In additon to a very 1980's style rap theme song (with lyrics that included, "my main man, Mickey Mouse is bustin' fresh outta sight...") each float contained Mickey Mouse in scenes such as Mickey in Music, Mikey in time, Mickey in Motion, Mickey in Ballons and Mickey through the years.
> 
> I don't know guys, I think I could live without seeing a "Rapper Mickey"
> 
> And a little funny personal trivia
> 
> 6/1/64
> A very young Eliza and her morally degenerate older sister play hookey from school to sneak over to JFK airport to try and catch Mick Jagger and his rolling stones arrival for their first U.S. tour.
> -Their Catholic school nuns and their parenst were not amused...



You must have been very very young!  Ahhhh, I remember those days.  My 2 older sisters got to do that stuff.  I was not that brave!



horselover said:


> Happy Monday groupies!  Finally saw the sun this weekend which was great.  It was rainy & dreary here all last week.  Had Family Dinner & Movie night last night & watched Marley & Me.        I had read the book so I knew what was going to happen, but even so couldn't keep the tears back.  The kids cried too, although I'm sure they'd deny that now.
> 
> *We watched Marley 3 weeks ago, cried like babies.....*
> 
> Ohhh Muushka questions for you!  I was talking to DH the other night about the white moose swap.  He asked a couple questions I didn't have answers too.  So just to clarify.  I think it may have been you or someone that said sometimes they bring more than one gift to things like this & DH being the accountant that he is, immediately said well that would make the #s off.  More gifts than #s drawn.  Will we do it one number/gift per family?
> *It was my suggestion that if you want to participate in the Moose Elephant, bring a gift!  So that a fam of 4 would bring 4 gifts.  It is a lot more fun that way!  If you have children, put a "C" on the gift if it is a specific child's gift.  Does that make sense?
> In our ESL class we always bring an extra gift or 2 so that if someone forgot they would be able to play.  I plan on bring 1 or 2 extra, just in case..  We drive so it is not difficult for us.  If anyone is flying and can't fit a gift, just PM me and I will raid the closets for ya!
> 
> Also, it really is more fun if there are real clunkers in the mix.  I encourage everyone to check their attics.  There will be something that will be sought after or avoided like the plague!
> *
> I think we all have families of various sizes, some 2s, 3s, 4s, etc. so I would assume (maybe incorrectly) that it would be done this way.  Will we do the kids swap separate or do those gifts go into the same pile?  I'm not sure how many kids will be there, but I personally wouldn't have a problem bringing 1 small kid gift & 1 small adult gift, but whatever the majority wants is fine with me.  Just want to have it straight in my mind before we get there.  Thanks!



I hope all the red helped!


----------



## gjw007

I haven't been to the VWL in a couple years; I have reservations for December 13 to December 20. This is about the same time that I spent there a couple years ago.


----------



## Muushka

gjw007 said:


> I haven't been to the VWL in a couple years; I have reservations for December 13 to December 20. This is about the same time that I spent there a couple years ago.



Hello Gary 

Welcome to our rather enthusiastic group of VWL enthusiasts (redundant?  You be the judge)

Let me know if you want to be put on the front page, where everyone will know when and where you will be!  Also, on that same page, updates will be made to the Groupie Meet -style.

Also, if you feel you want to add a little green to your siggy, feel free to grab yourself a VWL Groupie Moosie.  
I'll be he would look very handsome at the bottom of your posts!


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Gee, Eliza...what was your mother's nickname for you?  I'm assuming it didn't include "squid" or "rat"??  It appears that some apples did not, in fact, fall far from the tree.  Now I'm wondering what scam you put together to raise the money for your Stones tickets!





Muushka said:


> You must have been very very young!  Ahhhh, I remember those days.  My 2 older sisters got to do that stuff.  I was not that brave!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope all the red helped!





gjw007 said:


> I haven't been to the VWL in a couple years; I have reservations for December 13 to December 20. This is about the same time that I spent there a couple years ago.





  Yep Muushka, I was in the 1st grade.  Not sure if I would describe it as brave, sheer stupidity more like.   Unfortunately for My sister and older cousin, the brain surgeons who concoted this scheme, they were charged with walking me to school every day.  Next thing I know, I'm schlepping on the train to Queens which even I had the common sense to realize was not going to end well.  
And Just like Sid, I could be brought, since I was known for having a big mouth- a couple of bags of now and laters and that candy that looked like little dots stuck on a white sheet of paper, along with grape soda was enough to buy my complete cooperation.  


  Gary,
You've picked a great time to hang out at the lodge.   feel free to hang out with us.


----------



## Muushka

I can just see the 3 of you, excited about seeing the Stones.

Eliza with her purple lips picking little pieces of paper out of her teeth


----------



## horselover

DiznyDi said:


> If we're the one leaving on the 9th, we're just moving over to SSR for a few days and would have no problem making the meet. I believe the 9th is Wednesday so may work better for Stan?



It could be me.  Right now we're scheduled to be leaving on the 9th unless our w/l comes through. 




Muushka said:


> I hope all the red helped!



Ok I got it!  Thanks.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> Happy Monday groupies!  Finally saw the sun this weekend which was great.  It was rainy & dreary here all last week.  Had Family Dinner & Movie night last night & watched Marley & Me.        I had read the book so I knew what was going to happen, but even so couldn't keep the tears back.  The kids cried too, although I'm sure they'd deny that now.


Oh me too.  It was especially bad having just lost our lab last August.  My DD wouldn't even watch it.

Still haven't had any luck trying to sell our Sept. vacation.  We can't wait too much longer to decide what we are going to do since my Aunt and MIL still would need to get airfare if we still go.  I think we will give it to the end of the week.  DH said that to save money he may stay home.  I'd hate to see him have to do that but it would save us at least his food, and tickets plus we wouldn't have to kennel our dog.


----------



## tea pot

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Oh me too.  It was especially bad having just lost our lab last August.  My DD wouldn't even watch it.
> 
> Still haven't had any luck trying to sell our Sept. vacation.  We can't wait too much longer to decide what we are going to do since my Aunt and MIL still would need to get airfare if we still go.  I think we will give it to the end of the week.  DH said that to save money he may stay home.  I'd hate to see him have to do that but it would save us at least his food, and tickets plus we wouldn't have to kennel our dog.



Thanks for Heads up on Marley and Me... I'll cross that off my list.. I'm just awful with movies like that.  I couldn't even watch Lassie as a kid. My daughter and I can't even listen to Baby Mine from Dumbo without a few tears..some social worker and nurse we are.

*DLI* Hope things will work out..and that you will be able to go with DH and enjoy it..all the best... sending prayers and pixies dust..

*eliza* STill a Stones Fan??? ...so cool...



Debrn said:


> I called to book Christmas and was able to get WL for whole trip or first part of trip WL and Christmas at BLT.  I heard it is the most beautiful at Christmas but wanted to stay at our home resort a couple days.  Any one have photos at Christmas, any input would be appreciated.  Our kids are DD9 and DS 6.  Thanks Deb.



You Heard Right.. It's the best place to be at Christmas in WDW...
check out the DIS resort thread for WL they have lots of pictures of Chritmas and the Lodge.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Good morning Groupies!  Totally off topic but it's kind of a down day here in NV.  Yesterday I completed the sale of one of my horses and at the moment we have the total feeling of something missing around the house.  His paddock is the only one I could easily see from the house and now no one is at home.  Overall - it was the right thing to do.  I've been having problems with one of my knees and my riding has really declined in the past year.  Zipper is his name (often Zippity Do Da to me!), and he's a terrific horse so he's off to be the new, hopefully lifelong, friend of a teenage girl who is a wonderful rider and very nice to boot.  I'm crossing my fingers it all works out b/c Zip deserves the best.  They are planning on showing him and it sounds like he'll be on YouTube a lot!  My baby - the star!  

We still have four more of the critters around so it's not like I'm without - it's just adjustment time after someone from the family leaving the nest and he was a big personality.  Now it looks like were in for our 3rd day of afternoon rain - seems kind of fitting.  

Last night I stayed up late looking at pics from our last trip to WDW a couple of weeks ago.  It was a nice, happy distraction!


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Good morning Groupies!  Totally off topic but it's kind of a down day here in NV.  Yesterday I completed the sale of one of my horses and at the moment we have the total feeling of something missing around the house.  His paddock is the only one I could easily see from the house and now no one is at home.  Overall - it was the right thing to do.  I've been having problems with one of my knees and my riding has really declined in the past year.  Zipper is his name (often Zippity Do Da to me!), and he's a terrific horse so he's off to be the new, hopefully lifelong, friend of a teenage girl who is a wonderful rider and very nice to boot.  I'm crossing my fingers it all works out b/c Zip deserves the best.  They are planning on showing him and it sounds like he'll be on YouTube a lot!  My baby - the star!
> 
> We still have four more of the critters around so it's not like I'm without - it's just adjustment time after someone from the family leaving the nest and he was a big personality.  Now it looks like were in for our 3rd day of afternoon rain - seems kind of fitting.
> 
> Last night I stayed up late looking at pics from our last trip to WDW a couple of weeks ago.  It was a nice, happy distraction!



Oh that must have been tough letting him go even though you knew it was the right thing for him.  Let me know if & when he's up on Youtube & I'll check him out.

On a related note I'm taking Shi to his 1st show this Sunday.  I'm a little nervous because 1) he has never shown before, 2) he has not been off property since I got him last Sept. & 3) I have not shown since I was a teenager xx # of years ago.  I'll let you guess on the number xx represents.     .    Hopefully all will go well.   My main goal is for it to be a good experience for him, but deep down I'd like to come home with some ribbons.  I do have a very competitive side.  DH is going to video it.  As long as he doesn't blow up & we don't make fools of ourselves I'll post a link next week.

Glad to see some people on the thread today.  I checked earlier & we weren't even on the 1st page.

Had a small plumbing emergency this morning.  Our kitchen faucet, which is probably 20 yrs. old has been getting looser & looser for the past few weeks.  It would only turn off if you giggled it & turned it a certain way.  Well this morning it wouldn't turn off at all.  Finally got it to turn off, but I doubt it would have lasted the day.  Had to go out & buy a new faucet & have a plumber come to install it.  Total cost for faucet & installation - $500!           That was $500 I really didn't have to spend right now.        I'm coming back as a plumber in my next life.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

tea pot said:


> *DLI* Hope things will work out..and that you will be able to go with DH and enjoy it..all the best... sending prayers and pixies dust..


Thanks Teapot!  As of right now looks like we are going.  



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Good morning Groupies!  Totally off topic but it's kind of a down day here in NV.  Yesterday I completed the sale of one of my horses and at the moment we have the total feeling of something missing around the house.  His paddock is the only one I could easily see from the house and now no one is at home.  Overall - it was the right thing to do.  I've been having problems with one of my knees and my riding has really declined in the past year.  Zipper is his name (often Zippity Do Da to me!), and he's a terrific horse so he's off to be the new, hopefully lifelong, friend of a teenage girl who is a wonderful rider and very nice to boot.  I'm crossing my fingers it all works out b/c Zip deserves the best.  They are planning on showing him and it sounds like he'll be on YouTube a lot!  My baby - the star!
> 
> We still have four more of the critters around so it's not like I'm without - it's just adjustment time after someone from the family leaving the nest and he was a big personality.  Now it looks like were in for our 3rd day of afternoon rain - seems kind of fitting.
> 
> Last night I stayed up late looking at pics from our last trip to WDW a couple of weeks ago.  It was a nice, happy distraction!



Aww that had to be so hard. Glad you found someone good for him.  



horselover said:


> Oh that must have been tough letting him go even though you knew it was the right thing for him.  Let me know if & when he's up on Youtube & I'll check him out.
> 
> On a related note I'm taking Shi to his 1st show this Sunday.  I'm a little nervous because 1) he has never shown before, 2) he has not been off property since I got him last Sept. & 3) I have not shown since I was a teenager xx # of years ago.  I'll let you guess on the number xx represents.     .    Hopefully all will go well.   My main goal is for it to be a good experience for him, but deep down I'd like to come home with some ribbons.  I do have a very competitive side.  DH is going to video it.  As long as he doesn't blow up & we don't make fools of ourselves I'll post a link next week.
> 
> Glad to see some people on the thread today.  I checked earlier & we weren't even on the 1st page.
> 
> Had a small plumbing emergency this morning.  Our kitchen faucet, which is probably 20 yrs. old has been getting looser & looser for the past few weeks.  It would only turn off if you giggled it & turned it a certain way.  Well this morning it wouldn't turn off at all.  Finally got it to turn off, but I doubt it would have lasted the day.  Had to go out & buy a new faucet & have a plumber come to install it.  Total cost for faucet & installation - $500!           That was $500 I really didn't have to spend right now.        I'm coming back as a plumber in my next life.



Wow that's alot of money!!!  That  hurts!  
What kind of shows do you do?  When we could still afford riding lessons my DD was jumping.  Wish we could still afford to do it.  

We are going to try to do our table service meals for lunch.  Anyone know if the lunch times differ from place to place or is it pretty much the same.  We were thinking of trying to make our ADR's around 1:00


----------



## horselover

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Wow that's alot of money!!!  That  hurts!
> What kind of shows do you do?  When we could still afford riding lessons my DD was jumping.  Wish we could still afford to do it.
> 
> We are going to try to do our table service meals for lunch.  Anyone know if the lunch times differ from place to place or is it pretty much the same.  We were thinking of trying to make our ADR's around 1:00



Yes it did hurt! 

On the riding.  Lets see when I was much younger I was a big time jumper.  I used to scare my poor mother to death.       No fear.   I gave that up many years ago once I wised up.  I took up dressage when I was in my 20s & have been hooked ever since.  But, this show I'm going to on Sun. is a hunter schooling show.  Just flat classes.  I do plan to start showing him at some dressage shows but we're having some bit issues.  The bit we're using now is not legal in dressage & he really does not want to give it up.  We're just looking for any show experience at this point.  I apologize to all the non-horse people on the thread because I'm sure you have no idea what I'm talking about!     

I'm glad (I think) that you're going on your trip.  I truly hope all the job issues resolve themselves for you soon.  I don't have any specific info for you on lunch ressie times, but I will tell you I have found that we love having a bigger meal during the day.  It saves on dining funds & it's a really nice break during the day.  We've had very nice lunches at Liberty Tree Tavern & Le Celllier.  We plan to do some lunches again when we go in Dec.

Teapot - I just signed up to attend the 10:00 a.m. DVC Boston presentation on 6/20.  If you're going maybe we can finally meet.  Haven't sprung it on DH yet, but I'm thinking it will be a good chance to see the new models & have a nice family day out in town.  No way we can afford to buy more pts. now, but it doesn't cost anything to dream about them.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> Yes it did hurt!
> 
> On the riding.  Lets see when I was much younger I was a big time jumper.  I used to scare my poor mother to death.       No fear.   I gave that up many years ago once I wised up.  I took up dressage when I was in my 20s & have been hooked ever since.  But, this show I'm going to on Sun. is a hunter schooling show.  Just flat classes.  I do plan to start showing him at some dressage shows but we're having some bit issues.  The bit we're using now is not legal in dressage & he really does not want to give it up.  We're just looking for any show experience at this point.  I apologize to all the non-horse people on the thread because I'm sure you have no idea what I'm talking about!
> 
> I'm glad (I think) that you're going on your trip.  I truly hope all the job issues resolve themselves for you soon.  I don't have any specific info for you on lunch ressie times, but I will tell you I have found that we love having a bigger meal during the day.  It saves on dining funds & it's a really nice break during the day.  We've had very nice lunches at Liberty Tree Tavern & Le Celllier.  We plan to do some lunches again when we go in Dec.



Thanks Horselover.  We were thinking too with the heat at that time of year that a nice lunch break is a good idea.  Yea the only thing I don't miss about DD riding is the worry!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks Horselover and DLI for the kind thoughts.  

Horselover - I'll let you know when a video happens.  So far I'm getting daily updates and pictures.  The family is SO thrilled with him.  I didn't officially have him for sale right now but had in the past so they showed up knocking and hoping.  When I told them I would agree to sell to them the mother started tearing up.    And it sounds like he's just being the perfect boy.  I figure I took him thru his pre-adolecent and teenage years - now they get to enjoy!  I guess I'm a little backward on things but it's good to hear it's going so well - makes it easier knowing that.

Good luck on your show - I'm hoping it goes well so we get to see a video!


----------



## eliza61

Morning groupies,

Kathy and Horse lover glad to hear there has been some happy horse endings.  As a NYC girl, I didn't have much opportunity to experience riding but many folks have them here in south Jersey and the Philly suburbs.  They are absolutely gorgeous looking animals. Totally understand you guys love affair with them.


Did any one else recieve there new planner?  The thing is a weapon!!  I swear it's huge, very pretty but could definitely double as mallet. 
Doing the 60 day dance.  I hate wishing my days away but I'm so ready for a little Disney magic.


----------



## horselover

eliza61 said:


> Did any one else recieve there new planner?  The thing is a weapon!!  I swear it's huge, very pretty but could definitely double as mallet.
> Doing the 60 day dance.  I hate wishing my days away but I'm so ready for a little Disney magic.



The only thing I've received in the mail lately is bills & junk mail.  Looking forward to getting the new planner soon though.

Yay for the 60 day dance!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks Horselover and DLI for the kind thoughts.
> 
> Horselover - I'll let you know when a video happens.  So far I'm getting daily updates and pictures.  The family is SO thrilled with him.  I didn't officially have him for sale right now but had in the past so they showed up knocking and hoping.  When I told them I would agree to sell to them the mother started tearing up.    And it sounds like he's just being the perfect boy.  I figure I took him thru his pre-adolecent and teenage years - now they get to enjoy!  I guess I'm a little backward on things but it's good to hear it's going so well - makes it easier knowing that.
> 
> Good luck on your show - I'm hoping it goes well so we get to see a video!



Glad to hear that.  It sounds like he will be loved alot!


Finally got some idea of Sept. hours.  Someone put up a link for TA's.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Kathy....I am sure letting Zipper go was a very difficult decision.  Hoping it gives you comfort and reassurance that the teenage girl who is now his new family will take wonderful care of him.   Hoping your knees get to feeling a little better.  

Oh wow horselover.....that faucet installation was alot !  I am blessed that my dh knows how to do stuff like that.  We save a decent amount because he's very handy around the house.  Home repairs can be killer.........


eliza...no...didn't get the planner yet.  Now I'm curious though !  My mail arrives at 3-4 pm.  So I'll be checking SOON !


----------



## DiznyDi

No planner yet in Ohio 

Seems the horse stories have had happy endings... Our 'pets' regardless of size  always pull the strings on our hearts.

*horselover* I appreciated your story of the plumber. My late father was a plumber. I was sheltered from that expense all my life. Even when we built our house, my dad did all the plumbing, we only provided materials. Now that he's gone... WOW


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thanks everyone - it's nice to have support with these little life changes!  

My planner did arrive today in NV - just before leaving for the airport for MN so I didn't even get a chance to look at it!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

No planner in Maryland....but do I have a trip report for you! Working on it, hopefully will post this afternoon!


----------



## Muushka

BWV Dreamin said:


> No planner in Maryland....but do I have a trip report for you! Working on it, hopefully will post this afternoon!



Woohoo!!  Can't wait!


----------



## DaveH

Hi all. No planner here in VA either. We are going to Philly this weekend to see the Star Trek thing at the Franklin Instutute. We are at 49 days for our next trip to WDW.


----------



## eliza61

DaveH said:


> Hi all. No planner here in VA either. We are going to Philly this weekend to see the Star Trek thing at the Franklin Instutute. We are at 49 days for our next trip to WDW.



Have a great time Dave.  It's raining cats and dogs in Philly today but the weather is supposed to  be great this weekend.  If you have time also check out the Galieo exhibit at FI, not sure if it's an additional fee but it was pretty cool.


A mini trivia question:

Mission to Mars was developed with the help of NASA.  What other attractions have played in this theater?


----------



## bobbiwoz

BWV Dreamin said:


> No planner in Maryland....but do I have a trip report for you! Working on it, hopefully will post this afternoon!



Looking forward to reading it!
Bobbi

PS.  No planner here.


----------



## Dizny Dad

eliza61 said:


> . . . . . .
> 
> A mini trivia question:
> 
> Mission to Mars was developed with the help of NASA.  What other attractions have played in this theater?



_Mission to Mars _opened in Tomorrowland in the Magic kingdomin 1975, and closed in 1993. The ExtraTERRORestrial Alien Encounter opened in the same place in 1995.  Stitch's Great Escape! is now in the theater.


_Mission: Space  _is in the original Horizons venue at Epcot.

They are two differnt things.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Happy Friday!

I hope everyone has a good weekend.

Yes--we got the planner a few days ago.  Hope the rest of you get yours soon.


----------



## tea pot

Good Morning Groupies

No Planner just outside of Boston

*Dory*  Welcome Back  How was your Trip Home?



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Good morning Groupies!  Totally off topic but it's kind of a down day here in NV.  Yesterday I completed the sale of one of my horses and at the moment we have the total feeling of something missing around the house.
> Last night I stayed up late looking at pics from our last trip to WDW a couple of weeks ago.  It was a nice, happy distraction!



*Kat *So sorry about your beloved Zipper.. Hope you get to see him some time.. Come to this Happy Distraction any time you need to 



horselover said:


> On a related note I'm taking Shi to his 1st show this Sunday.



How did the show go ???



horselover said:


> Teapot - I just signed up to attend the 10:00 a.m. DVC Boston presentation on 6/20.  If you're going maybe we can finally meet.  Haven't sprung it on DH yet, but I'm thinking it will be a good chance to see the new models & have a nice family day out in town.  No way we can afford to buy more pts. now, but it doesn't cost anything to dream about them.



*Oh  Horselover*  I signed up for Thursday Night.. We'll be in Maine over the weekend.  I still haven't got the e-mail but I saw the thread and called my guide and she sent me the registration link.
My guide said that they will be offering some really tempting deals.. we will *not* be adding on but it should be fun. A sort of a Welcome Home Wed with a big sales pitch and maybe another hat.


----------



## Happydinks

Hi Everyone!

We're still here - mostly just have time to look at the posts these days. We were away on our annual family beach trip last week (Corolla, NC) - and just today have time to some catch up reading on all the goings on!

*Dory* - hope you had an amazing trip! Ours is still 125+ days away  Doesn't seem like it'll ever get here.

*kat4disney* - sounds like you found a good place for "your boy".  I never had the opportunity to own a horse, but rode equitation for years, even showed with my college team. Still love those animals.  It's hard to let them go - but you apparently have made his new family very happy!

*horselover* - hope you're successful in coming up with a new job soon.  It's been 10 months since I've been out of work - 150+ applications and only about a dozen mildly interested inquiries.  Unfortunately, what I'm finding is that the job market is so saturated with people looking for work that those that are employing are not willing to pay for experience (it's the old supply/demand thing working!).  I've been "dumbing down" my hourly rate to below what I made back in 1988 - and it's "still too high".  AAHHH!  I am just so grateful that Bob is gainfully employed.

Hope everyone has a great weekend.  Bob's off on a once a year "boy's weekend" in Baltimore (imagine - 4 frat brothers - over 50 - hanging out in bars - yikes!  As he likes to describe it - 4 old dogs chasing a car that wouldn't know what to do with it if they caught it!)

L


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Still no planner in Iowa!

Good to hear from you HappyDinks!

Made my ADR'S this morning.  No problem whatsoever!!!!  I got through right away, was on hold for about 2 minutes and the whole call took only about 13 minutes.  I even got CRT.  All that worry over nothing! 

Hope everyone has a great weekend.  We will be hosting DD'S 16th birthday party tonight.  Should be fun having a house full of teenagers!


----------



## eliza61

Dizny Dad said:


> _Mission to Mars _opened in Tomorrowland in the Magic kingdomin 1975, and closed in 1993. The ExtraTERRORestrial Alien Encounter opened in the same place in 1995.  Stitch's Great Escape! is now in the theater.
> 
> 
> _Mission: Space  _is in the original Horizons venue at Epcot.
> 
> They are two differnt things.




Your the pro!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka,

DW and I are going to WDW and staying at Kidani Village for a long weekend.  Here's our dates.

Arrive: October 16, 2009
Depart: October 19, 2009

All of our other dates are the same.


----------



## blossomz

I had two surprises in my mailbox this week! First I received my planner and enjoyed slowly savoring each page!  And today..our cruise documents arrived!  I still cannot believe we'll actually be on the Wonder in a very short time!


----------



## horselover

tea pot said:


> How did the show go ???
> 
> 
> *Oh  Horselover*  I signed up for Thursday Night.. We'll be in Maine over the weekend.  I still haven't got the e-mail but I saw the thread and called my guide and she sent me the registration link.
> My guide said that they will be offering some really tempting deals.. we will *not* be adding on but it should be fun. A sort of a Welcome Home Wed with a big sales pitch and maybe another hat.



Show is this coming Sunday.  I'll let you know after that!  Sorry we're going to miss you again.  Dec. for sure.  



Happydinks said:


> Hope everyone has a great weekend.  Bob's off on a once a year "boy's weekend" in Baltimore (imagine - 4 frat brothers - over 50 - hanging out in bars - yikes!  As he likes to describe it - 4 old dogs chasing a car that wouldn't know what to do with it if they caught it!)
> L







Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hope everyone has a great weekend.  We will be hosting DD'S 16th birthday party tonight.  Should be fun having a house full of teenagers!



Today is DS#1's b-day too.  He's 11 today.  Oh how the time flies!  Good luck to you with your house full of teenagers!


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Muushka,
> 
> DW and I are going to WDW and staying at Kidani Village for a long weekend.  Here's our dates.
> 
> Arrive: October 16, 2009
> Depart: October 19, 2009
> 
> All of our other dates are the same.


Got it!


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> Got it!



Oh, btw!  We're doing MNSSHP on the 18th as well!


----------



## Corinne

No planner here yet in MA. 

BWV Deamin l look forward to your TR!


----------



## disney0210

Doing the 30-days-to-VWL happy dance!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Corinne said:


> No planner here yet in MA.
> 
> BWV Deamin l look forward to your TR!



It's coming.....will post this afternoon. It is such an awesome resort...the DH wants to sell my BWV points for VWL (gasp!). I've got some groupie chair pics too! Ok, look for it today....


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Oh, btw!  We're doing MNSSHP on the 18th as well!


I love that party!



disney0210 said:


> Doing the 30-days-to-VWL happy dance!



Woohoo!!

Feel free to come here and post lots and lots of pictures.  For some reason, we all seem to enjoy that.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Horselover happy birthday to your son and good luck in the show tomorrow!  We only ended up with 4 other girls so it wasn't too bad.  DD fortunatly didn't invite too many.

Just realized I need to put my ticker back up.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

tea pot said:


> *Dory*  Welcome Back  How was your Trip Home?


Thanks tea pot!  We had a wonderful vacation.  Two new resorts for us AKL and SSR.  Really enjoyed both, but we did sneak over twice to get a WL fix though.



Happydinks said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> We're still here - mostly just have time to look at the posts these days. We were away on our annual family beach trip last week (Corolla, NC) - and just today have time to some catch up reading on all the goings on!
> 
> *Dory* - hope you had an amazing trip! Ours is still 125+ days away  Doesn't seem like it'll ever get here.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend.  Bob's off on a once a year "boy's weekend" in Baltimore (imagine - 4 frat brothers - over 50 - hanging out in bars - yikes!  As he likes to describe it - 4 old dogs chasing a car that wouldn't know what to do with it if they caught it!)
> 
> L


Happydinks! Good to hear from you.  It was amazing--thanks! Hope you enjoy your time while Bob is gone. Doing anything fun?



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Still no planner in Iowa!
> 
> Good to hear from you HappyDinks!
> 
> Made my ADR'S this morning.  No problem whatsoever!!!!  I got through right away, was on hold for about 2 minutes and the whole call took only about 13 minutes.  I even got CRT.  All that worry over nothing!
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend.  We will be hosting DD'S 16th birthday party tonight.  Should be fun having a house full of teenagers!


Woohoo for getting those ADRs. Sometimes I wish I had back the energy I wasted worrying over things that never even became a problem! Glad you got what you wanted. Happy birthday to your DD and hope the party was fun.



blossomz said:


> I had two surprises in my mailbox this week! First I received my planner and enjoyed slowly savoring each page!  And today..our cruise documents arrived!  I still cannot believe we'll actually be on the Wonder in a very short time!


How fun! Hope your cruise is fabulous!  DH gets his wish finally because we are doing an add-on and get the incentive 3 night cruise. I think that will be a good way for me to start. Happy cruising 



horselover said:


> Show is this coming Sunday.  I'll let you know after that!  Sorry we're going to miss you again.  Dec. for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is DS#1's b-day too.  He's 11 today.  Oh how the time flies!  Good luck to you with your house full of teenagers!


Happy birthday to your DS. Enjoy him because he will be a teenager next time you turn around.



disney0210 said:


> Doing the 30-days-to-VWL happy dance!


 Awesome! 



BWV Dreamin said:


> It's coming.....will post this afternoon. It is such an awesome resort...the DH wants to sell my BWV points for VWL (gasp!). I've got some groupie chair pics too! Ok, look for it today....


 Too bad I'm too lazy to write trip reports.  Looking forward to yours!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thanks Dory!  We still have 2 girls here but they should be going home soon.  It went pretty well though.  Glad you had a nice trip. Any tips on staying at AKL?

Hey JT what time does Stan usually work till?  We will be eating lunch at WC at 1:30 and I've never gotten to meet Stan and was hoping to get a picture with him.  He will be there in Sept. yet right?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=32158392&posted=1#post32158392

Lots of pics and even one of Granny's couch!! Be sure to start from the first post!


----------



## disney0210

Thanks Dory and Muushka!  Definitely, I'll post pix when we get back.  

We are staying in a studio - any tips on what room to request?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

disney0210 said:


> Thanks Dory and Muushka! Definitely, I'll post pix when we get back.
> 
> We are staying in a studio - any tips on what room to request?


 Here is my trip report  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=32158392&posted=1#post32158392

We stayed in studio 3543...awesome view!


----------



## blossomz

I'm missing our lodge!!!  Wish I was there..Thanks for the pics!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Have a great birthday!


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CORRINE!


----------



## horselover

Also forgot to say in the last post my planner has arrived!           It looks very nice, although I was a bit disappointed to not see any actual pics of Kidani.  I would have thought they would have at least had a pic of the front of the resort before they went to press, but I guess not.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday Corrine!*
Having some  in your honor in Ohio!

OK, OK, it's really just a brownie......use your imagination. 

Hope you've enjoyed your day in celebration with family and friends.


----------



## Corinne

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Have a great birthday!


*
Dory! *Thank you!  All of my favorite Disney Things!   You rock!


*DiznyDi*, hope your brownie...errr cake was delish! 

*Horselover*, thank you for the bday wishes! 

I had a great day~Tomorrow our baby graduates from high school, so I have been a bit emotional these last few days!

One other 'gift' I received today....the DVC planner!  Did anyone else from MA receive it today as well?


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> I had a great day~Tomorrow our baby graduates from high school, so I have been a bit emotional these last few days!
> 
> One other 'gift' I received today....the DVC planner!  Did anyone else from MA receive it today as well?



Congratulations your (DS, DD's?) big day!    

We received our planner yesterday too.


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> Congratulations your (DS, DD's?) big day!
> 
> We received our planner yesterday too.



Hi Horselover,

Our younger son is graduating from hs (older son graduated from college 2 weeks ago)....

Glad you received your planner as well! I still have not had the chance to look at it!


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thanks Dory!  We still have 2 girls here but they should be going home soon.  It went pretty well though.  Glad you had a nice trip. Any tips on staying at AKL?
> 
> Hey JT what time does Stan usually work till?  We will be eating lunch at WC at 1:30 and I've never gotten to meet Stan and was hoping to get a picture with him.  He will be there in Sept. yet right?



Stan works Wed-Sat from 7 til 4.  He does Flag Family from 8 til 8:45, then Wonders of the Lodge Tour from 9 til 10.  Then he hangs around the lobby or just outside in the front area til 1.  He takes lunch at 1(Im slipping here, but I think he usually takes 30 mins), then works til 3, eats a yogurt to tide him over til supper, then leaves at 4.  And he should still be there in Sept.  Oct-Nov seems to be the time he is aiming for retirement now.

Be sure to tell him you are a VWL groupie.  He loves meeting fellow groupies!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

BWV Dreamin.....loved your TR and pics.  Nice to put a face to a name.  Glad u had a great stay at VWL 

Got my planner here in PA 


Happy Birthday Corinne ! 
And I totally am sending ya hugs on your ds's HS graduation.  Very much an emotional occasion.  I've gone through it twice now and one more to go in a few years.  







Maria


----------



## tea pot

[
*Hey Happydinks*... family beach trip sounds like fun.. good to hear from you!


*Dory*  Great Birthday Card again... 






Disney loving Iowan said:


> Hope everyone has a great weekend.  We will be hosting DD'S 16th birthday party tonight.  Should be fun having a house full of teenagers!



My Middle DD's Birthday is today!!! Sweet 16... I remember that



wildernessDad said:


> Muushka,
> 
> DW and I are going to WDW and staying at Kidani Village for a long weekend.  Here's our dates.
> 
> Arrive: October 16, 2009
> Depart: October 19, 2009
> 
> All of our other dates are the same.



Great time to go..don't you just love those little trips to the World 



blossomz said:


> I had two surprises in my mailbox this week! First I received my planner and enjoyed slowly savoring each page!  And today..our cruise documents arrived!  I still cannot believe we'll actually be on the Wonder in a very short time!



WOO HOO  Still waiting for the planner here!



horselover said:


> Show is this coming Sunday.  I'll let you know after that!  Sorry we're going to miss you again.  Dec. for sure.
> 
> 
> Today is DS#1's b-day too.  He's 11 today.  Oh how the time flies!  Good luck to you with your house full of teenagers!


*Dec. for sure*  Pixie dust for your show



Corinne said:


> *
> 
> I had a great day~Tomorrow our baby graduates from high school, so I have been a bit emotional these last few days!
> 
> One other 'gift' I received today....the DVC planner!  Did anyone else from MA receive it today as well?*


*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY  

and Congrats with the HS grad.. 



BWV Dreamin said:



			Here is my trip report  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=32158392&posted=1#post32158392

We stayed in studio 3543...awesome view!
		
Click to expand...


LOVE LOVE your TR now I'm so HOME SICK

Have a great Sunday Groupies.. I'm heading out to western Ma  Your country horeselover to my daughter's friend house/farm to meet her Llama... yes a Llama I think his name is Pajama the Llama.

Take Care All *


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> Stan works Wed-Sat from 7 til 4.  He does Flag Family from 8 til 8:45, then Wonders of the Lodge Tour from 9 til 10.  Then he hangs around the lobby or just outside in the front area til 1.  He takes lunch at 1(Im slipping here, but I think he usually takes 30 mins), then works til 3, eats a yogurt to tide him over til supper, then leaves at 4.  And he should still be there in Sept.  Oct-Nov seems to be the time he is aiming for retirement now.
> 
> Be sure to tell him you are a VWL groupie.  He loves meeting fellow groupies!!



Crud!!!  I should have checked with you about this before I made my ADR.  Our reservation is for Sunday.  Well maybe we can take a quick boat ride over on another day to eat at Roaring Forks and see him.  Thanks for the info!

Still no planner in Iowa.

Happy birthday Corinne!!!!


----------



## Muushka

*Happy Birthday Corrine!!  I hope it was a wonderful day for you!*


----------



## Granny

Corinne...a very happy birthday to you! 

BWV Dreamin'...really enjoyed the trip report...thanks for sharing with us! 


And for those of you who "know" Caskbill on these boards, he just posted on his "prayers for Caskbill" thread that he is feeling much better and hopes to fly home tomorrow!!


----------



## blossomz

Happy Birthday Corinne!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Happy B-lated BD Corinne!   

If anybody would like to look I posted some pictures of the Space Shuttle launch that we drove over to view during our May trip.  I'm glad we had the chance to see one before they're all done!  

Space Shuttle Atlantis


----------



## Dizny Dad

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Crud!!!  I should have checked with you about this before I made my ADR.  Our reservation is for Sunday.  Well maybe we can take a quick boat ride over on another day to eat at Roaring Forks and see him.  Thanks for the info! . . . . . . .



Do what you need to do - Stan is a treasure of the WL that will be missed!


----------



## eliza61

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Happy B-lated BD Corinne!
> 
> If anybody would like to look I posted some pictures of the Space Shuttle launch that we drove over to view during our May trip.  I'm glad we had the chance to see one before they're all done!
> 
> Space Shuttle Atlantis



Thanks Kathy,
We're heading down on the 5th of August and "The old guy" wants to drive down a day early because I think there is a shuttle launch scheduled for the 5th.    Originally we were going to hang out at the hotel while he went to the launch but now I think I'll encourage every one to check it out.


----------



## DaveH

Hi all, We had a great time at the Franklin, as they now call it. We got the first thing in the morning time. The crowd was very light then. We spent 2 hours looking and reading everything. They would not let us take any pics. They did have photographers there. We got pics in the original series captain's chair and the bridge from the next generation series. Also a pic where we were put in a transporter. The crowds around noon on were insane. We spent the rest of the day in the rest of the Franklin. Went to the heart. I was there over 40 years ago as a kid. It has been updated some and was in fairly good condition.

The trip up was bad. The folks in Maryland do not know how to operate their vehicles. It took over 3 hours to go 90 miles. Once we got past the blockade it went fairly well. In Delaware we got into more traffic, even though it was slow it was less stressful and moved faster with more cars. We were able to spend a couple of hours with my sister over dinner and caught up.

The space that is now Stitch had one more attraction. It was a trip to the moon. It was something like Mission to the Moon or something like that. Yes I did see that one too.


----------



## Muushka

Sounds like the Trekkie trek was a good one Dave.



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Happy B-lated BD Corinne!
> 
> If anybody would like to look I posted some pictures of the Space Shuttle launch that we drove over to view during our May trip.  I'm glad we had the chance to see one before they're all done!
> 
> Space Shuttle Atlantis



Awesome pictures, thank you.  My husband just saw them and agreed.


----------



## TammyNC

BWV Dreamin said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=32158392&posted=1#post32158392
> 
> Lots of pics and even one of Granny's couch!! Be sure to start from the first post!



Great report and pictures!!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Happy B-lated BD Corinne!
> 
> If anybody would like to look I posted some pictures of the Space Shuttle launch that we drove over to view during our May trip.  I'm glad we had the chance to see one before they're all done!
> 
> Space Shuttle Atlantis



Awesome pictures!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tea pot

KAT4DISNEY said:


> If anybody would like to look I posted some pictures of the Space Shuttle launch that we drove over to view during our May trip.  I'm glad we had the chance to see one before they're all done!
> 
> Space Shuttle Atlantis



WOW so cool  thanks a bunch Kat


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> If anybody would like to look I posted some pictures of the Space Shuttle launch that we drove over to view during our May trip.  I'm glad we had the chance to see one before they're all done!
> 
> Space Shuttle Atlantis



Thanks for posting the pics.  Very cool.  I'd love to see a launch some day.

Update on Shi's 1st show.  He did really well.  He was a little high when he got off the trailer, but settled down after about 20 min.  He did 6 classes, 3 with me & 3 with the girl that leases him.  She got 2 firsts & a fourth place ribbon.   Firsts sound more impressive than they probably were because there were only 2 horses in the class, but hey 1st is 1st!  I wish I could say I fared as well, but I only placed in one of my classes.  I came in 2nd in one class.    He picked up the wrong lead at the canter in one direction in both of my other classes.  My fault not his.  Overall I was really happy with the way her performed.  I don't think I could have asked much more from him for his 1st show.

Hope everyone had a good weekend.


----------



## Corinne

tea pot said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> 
> and Congrats with the HS grad..
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks *Tea Pot *
> 
> 
> 
> MiaSRN62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Corinne !
> And I totally am sending ya hugs on your ds's HS graduation.  Very much an emotional occasion.  I've gone through it twice now and one more to go in a few years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you *Maria*!  Thanks for hugs too~kids graduating..bittersweet!
Click to expand...


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Corinne...a very happy birthday to you!



Thank you *Granny*! 



Muushka said:


> *Happy Birthday Corrine!!  I hope it was a wonderful day for you!*



It was lovely, thanks *Muushka*!!



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Still no planner in Iowa.
> 
> Happy birthday Corinne!!!!



Thank you *DLI*, hope the planner arrives SOON!

Can I just say, this is the NICEST group of people around! I love coming here!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Dizny Dad said:


> Do what you need to do - Stan is a treasure of the WL that will be missed!



I agree!  I wish I would have me him when we stayed there last summer.



horselover said:


> Thanks for posting the pics.  Very cool.  I'd love to see a launch some day.
> 
> Update on Shi's 1st show.  He did really well.  He was a little high when he got off the trailer, but settled down after about 20 min.  He did 6 classes, 3 with me & 3 with the girl that leases him.  She got 2 firsts & a fourth place ribbon.   Firsts sound more impressive than they probably were because there were only 2 horses in the class, but hey 1st is 1st!  I wish I could say I fared as well, but I only placed in one of my classes.  I came in 2nd in one class.    He picked up the wrong lead at the canter in one direction in both of my other classes.  My fault not his.  Overall I was really happy with the way her performed.  I don't think I could have asked much more from him for his 1st show.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend.



Thanks for the update!  Glad he did well for you!  



Corinne said:


> Thank you *DLI*, hope the planner arrives SOON!
> 
> Can I just say, this is the NICEST group of people around! I love coming here!



Still no planner yet!  Sure would like to see what I can expect for next year!  You are right this is the nicest group of people!

Went to see Up today and it was sooooo good!  Almost needed tissues though!


----------



## horselover

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Went to see Up today and it was sooooo good!  Almost needed tissues though!




I agree!  Took the boys to see it on Friday for DS#1's b-day & we all loved it.  The beginning was so well done.  I definitely got a little choked up & then there was the "spit it out" scene.  That killed me!      Loved Dug.     I do not like the cone of shame.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I'm happy that so many groupies enjoyed the shuttle pics - thanks for the nice comments!



eliza61 said:


> Thanks Kathy,
> We're heading down on the 5th of August and "The old guy" wants to drive down a day early because I think there is a shuttle launch scheduled for the 5th.    Originally we were going to hang out at the hotel while he went to the launch but now I think I'll encourage every one to check it out.



The whole thing was really an event even if the launch is pretty quick.  At this point with the retirement of the shuttle program coming up fast it's also seeing a bit of history.  We had five people and there wasn't a single negative comment (and I can't say that about the rest of the vacation! ).   I say go for it if you have even a smidge of interest.



horselover said:


> Thanks for posting the pics.  Very cool.  I'd love to see a launch some day.
> 
> Update on Shi's 1st show.  He did really well.  He was a little high when he got off the trailer, but settled down after about 20 min.  He did 6 classes, 3 with me & 3 with the girl that leases him.  She got 2 firsts & a fourth place ribbon.   Firsts sound more impressive than they probably were because there were only 2 horses in the class, but hey 1st is 1st!  I wish I could say I fared as well, but I only placed in one of my classes.  I came in 2nd in one class.    He picked up the wrong lead at the canter in one direction in both of my other classes.  My fault not his.  Overall I was really happy with the way her performed.  I don't think I could have asked much more from him for his 1st show.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend.



Thanks Horselover.  Glad that your show went so well - I'd call that a big success for a first show experience for a horse.  Did you get any video or pics of the big blue ribbons?  He beat out all the competition - yay Shi!


----------



## claire_ont

jimmytammy said:


> Stan works Wed-Sat from 7 til 4.  He does Flag Family from 8 til 8:45, then Wonders of the Lodge Tour from 9 til 10.  Then he hangs around the lobby or just outside in the front area til 1.  He takes lunch at 1(Im slipping here, but I think he usually takes 30 mins), then works til 3, eats a yogurt to tide him over til supper, then leaves at 4.  And he should still be there in Sept.  Oct-Nov seems to be the time he is aiming for retirement now.
> 
> Be sure to tell him you are a VWL groupie.  He loves meeting fellow groupies!!



I am not going to VWL until next March.  Now I will not get to meet Ranger Stan.

Claire


----------



## MiaSRN62

Wow....awesome shuttle pics Kathy 


Maria


----------



## DiznyDi

Wow, Kathy! I just looked at your pics of the launch. Thanks so much for sharing them with us. What an experience!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> I agree!  Took the boys to see it on Friday for DS#1's b-day & we all loved it.  The beginning was so well done.  I definitely got a little choked up & then there was the "spit it out" scene.  That killed me!      Loved Dug.     I do not like the cone of shame.



Me too!  Now everytime I see a dog with that collar on I will think of that!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm happy that so many groupies enjoyed the shuttle pics - thanks for the nice comments!
> 
> 
> 
> The whole thing was really an event even if the launch is pretty quick.  At this point with the retirement of the shuttle program coming up fast it's also seeing a bit of history.  We had five people and there wasn't a single negative comment (and I can't say that about the rest of the vacation! ).   I say go for it if you have even a smidge of interest.



Great pictures.  I was lucky enough to see Challenger many years ago and would love to see another one.  There was a launch when we were there last year but we didn't have a car to go see it.


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks Horselover.  Glad that your show went so well - I'd call that a big success for a first show experience for a horse.  Did you get any video or pics of the big blue ribbons?  He beat out all the competition - yay Shi!



No pics of the 1st place ribbons.  I had taken some pics of my leaser riding earlier in the day, but left my camera with another barn member during the classes he came in 1st.  DH did take one video, but I don't think I'll be posting it.  I wasn't all that happy with my performance (not Shi's just me) & people on Youtube can be really nasty.  I think I'll spare myself the negative comments.  I have no still pics of me & Shi together.        DH couldn't handle more than one electronic device at a time.


----------



## twokats

We made it home this weekend and my planner was in the box of mail that my postmistress had saved for me while we were in FL.  

I did get to meet Stan while I was at the lodge.  I got a picture with him, myself and my mother.  I will post it soon. 

We arrived at the lodge in time to get some of the last of the anniversary cake for the lodge.  One of the managers (or whatever position they held) kept singing happy anniversary to DH and myself when he found out that we had an anniversary just a couple of days before. 

We are getting ready for our county fair, so it will take me a while to get my TR and pictures up, but I hope to show them to ya'll soon!!

Now I start the countdown for the Dec trip.


----------



## eliza61

Any one seen Bzzelady or DVCJen?  they should be doing the single digit dance right about now.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> No pics of the 1st place ribbons.  I had taken some pics of my leaser riding earlier in the day, but left my camera with another barn member during the classes he came in 1st.  DH did take one video, but I don't think I'll be posting it.  I wasn't all that happy with my performance (not Shi's just me) & people on Youtube can be really nasty.  I think I'll spare myself the negative comments.  I have no still pics of me & Shi together.        DH couldn't handle more than one electronic device at a time.



That is so true about Youtube!!!!  That's why I love our groupies!


----------



## tea pot

Hi Groupies 
Cool and damp all week here... Need some sun soon....

Our planner arrived Monday...need to start planning for 2010...
I was thinking about talking DH into a visit to DL.... What do you Groupies think?
Reading DVC Mike's recent TR made me start to think about making the trip.

*Horselover * so glad the show went well...

*twokats* Looking forward to the picture of you and Stan and TR...
good luck with the fair

Off to Maine again this weekend... I hope to see Up... 

take care


----------



## BWV Dreamin

tea pot said:


> Hi Groupies
> Cool and damp all week here... Need some sun soon....
> 
> Our planner arrived Monday...need to start planning for 2010...
> I was thinking about talking DH into a visit to DL.... What do you Groupies think?
> Reading DVC Mike's recent TR made me start to think about making the trip.
> 
> *Horselover *so glad the show went well...
> 
> *twokats* Looking forward to the picture of you and Stan and TR...
> good luck with the fair
> 
> Off to Maine again this weekend... I hope to see Up...
> 
> take care


 I am planning at DL trip for next August or early Sept. 2010 (which ever month I can get something at 7 mos).!


----------



## Muushka

Hi all.  I have been quiet, but reading everything!  Horse shows!  Trips to DL!  twokats got to see Ranger Stan! Busy Groupies!

And tomorrow.......

*Happy Birthday to KAT4DISNEY*







PS I had an interview for a job today, Groupie good wishes please!
It went very well and it would be a very interesting position.


----------



## Granny

Kathy (Kat4)...I'm about 3 1/2 hours early, but 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*






And I agree those shuttle pictures were awesome!! 

Enjoying the trip reports, and hoping that all is well with all the Groupies.  We are pretty much at the 1 month countdown to VWL!!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Kathy (Kat4)...I'm about 3 1/2 hours early, but
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I agree those shuttle pictures were awesome!!
> 
> Enjoying the trip reports, and hoping that all is well with all the Groupies.  We are pretty much at the 1 month countdown to VWL!!




*Oh Granny....I am so sorry I stole your moose!  
You posted right after me and yours looked so much cuter than mine, I stole it!!*


----------



## DiznyDi

Muushka said:


> PS I had an interview for a job today, Groupie good wishes please!
> It went very well and it would be a very interesting position.



 Lots and Lots of Moose dust coming your way! 
Hopefully you'll soon be among the ranks of the employed!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka good luck and here is some moose dust for you!!!
Also thought you would enjoy this!


----------



## Muushka

Awwwww, thanks guys.  Love the kitty.

Granny????  Are you mad at me???? I haven't seen you since I stole your birthday Moose??????


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happy Birthday Kathy!!!



So my DD was bunny sitting for one of her friends and they picked up the bunny yesterday.  Well unbeknownst to us the poor bunny broke it's leg while we had it last Friday!!!!  We had no idea!  The poor thing.  We think what happened is that DH vacuumed and it must have scared the bunny and it got it's leg caught in the side of the cage.  We never know anything was even wrong.  I feel so bad.  The poor thing must have been in such pain.  Fortunatly the people are being very nice and not blaming us.  They feel bad that they didn't tell us that she was afraid of the vacuum.  We tried to give them back the money they gave to DD for bunnysitting but they wouldn't take it.  Oh the bunny is okay right now.  It had surgery and is in a cast.  If anyone wants to send it moose dust that it fully recovers it would be appreciated!


----------



## Muushka

Poor bunny.  That is so sad.  And your poor daughter.  I hope he is hopping pain free soon.

I am watching my neighbors cats in a few weeks.  And they have the invisible fence....for cats.  And they have to set the 'charge' way up because cats are so rebellious.  I hope they stay in their yard!  I have visions of one of them getting out and fried.  AAAKKKK


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KAT4DISNEY!       


Moose dust coming your way for the job interview Muushka!       

Moose dust for the poor recovering bunny too!    

Still nothing on my waitlist.  Sigh.  I don't know why I keep torturing myself by looking every day.


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday To You,* *Happy Birthday To You,* *Happy Birthday Dear Kathy,*
 *Happy Birthday To You!* 

Enjoy your day in celebration with family and friends!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> *Oh Granny....I am so sorry I stole your moose!
> You posted right after me and yours looked so much cuter than mine, I stole it!!*



Too funny!   We posted at the same time...I guess great minds do think alike!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> PS I had an interview for a job today, Groupie good wishes please!
> It went very well and it would be a very interesting position.



I hope it comes through for you, Muushka!


----------



## Degli

Got my planner. Not impressed this time. They didn't include 2010 in the calendar. I always use this to look ahead. We're planning on VWL next June after son grad's from 8th grade. Wish we could go sooner. Miss the lodge!


----------



## horselover

Degli said:


> They didn't include 2010 in the calendar. I always use this to look ahead. We're planning on VWL next June after son grad's from 8th grade. Wish we could go sooner. Miss the lodge!



That's what I thought at 1st too.  The 2010 point chart is a separate insert.  It's in the pocket of the back cover.


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Too funny!   We posted at the same time...I guess great minds do think alike!!



Oh good, I thought you didn't appreciate my, um, creative stealing 

Thank you all for the good wishes.

As I contemplate returning to the medical field I am involved in a thread that says a nurse forgetting to give a shot (which caused no harm) should be sued for malpractice and battery.....what kind of world are we living in??


----------



## Degli

horselover said:


> That's what I thought at 1st too.  The 2010 point chart is a separate insert.  It's in the pocket of the back cover.



I only got the 2009 insert. Did they also give a 2010 insert? Don't have it.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Hi all.  I have been quiet, but reading everything!  Horse shows!  Trips to DL!  twokats got to see Ranger Stan! Busy Groupies!
> 
> And tomorrow.......
> 
> *Happy Birthday to KAT4DISNEY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS I had an interview for a job today, Groupie good wishes please!
> It went very well and it would be a very interesting position.




You don't have to ask!  sending pounds of pixie dust your way.

Happy Birthday Kat!!


----------



## tea pot

Happy Birthday KAT4DISNEY









Muushka said:


> PS I had an interview for a job today, Groupie good wishes please!
> It went very well and it would be a very interesting position.



Muushka all the best with getting back into the medical world. 
Sending Prayers and Pixie Dust your way 



Disney loving Iowan said:


> So my DD was bunny sitting for one of her friends and they picked up the bunny yesterday.  Well unbeknownst to us the poor bunny broke it's leg while we had it last Friday!!!!    Oh the bunny is okay right now.  It had surgery and is in a cast.  If anyone wants to send it moose dust that it fully recovers it would be appreciated!



DLI your poor DD and poor Bunny.... I'm sure he'll be OK... 
Moose or should I send Bunny Dust your way


----------



## tea pot

BWV Dreamin said:


> I am planning at DL trip for next August or early Sept. 2010 (which ever month I can get something at 7 mos).!



Off Topic a little... what type of plans have you made?  Is Aug/Sept  a slow season for DL ?? I'm realy green about that park. I've heard about the Adventures by Disney tour it sounds great but $$$$$ in both dollars or points..



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Muushka good luck and here is some moose dust for you!!!
> Also thought you would enjoy this!



*I just love this*.... I'm sitting for a Cat right now that looks just like him and seems just as Happy


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> PS I had an interview for a job today, Groupie good wishes please!
> It went very well and it would be a very interesting position.



Hey Muushka-
Been thinking about you and the interview!  Glad to hear it went well, and if it's something that you really want, that it comes through for you!
And - don't worry about the kitties getting fried on the fence, they won't, but goodness knows they probably won't try going back in since it works both ways!

*DLI* - so sorry about the bunny!! Ooohhh - the guilty feeling even though it was totally unintentional and unknown.

Still no job on this front  - not even a call for an interview!  Very frustrating.


----------



## Muushka

Happydinks said:


> Hey Muushka-
> Been thinking about you and the interview!  Glad to hear it went well, and if it's something that you really want, that it comes through for you!
> And - don't worry about the kitties getting fried on the fence, they won't, but goodness knows they probably won't try going back in since it works both ways!
> 
> *DLI* - so sorry about the bunny!! Ooohhh - the guilty feeling even though it was totally unintentional and unknown.
> 
> Still no job on this front  - not even a call for an interview!  Very frustrating.


Thanks Leslie.  I am sorry this job stuff is so frustrating for everyone.
I am lucky (I think! ) that I am in health care.  Hopefully one of us (either Mr Muush or me) gets a job soon!  And hopefully you too.  You have been dealing with this a lot longer than we have.

The poor kitties next door, the ones I will take care of, had such a hard time with that fence.  They practically did fry when they rebel and go through it.  She (neighbor) said that their fur stands on end and they almost pass out, but not quite.  I guess because their body mass is so small and the electricity is turned up pretty high (higher than dogs they said). I hope they are compliant for me!


----------



## horselover

Degli said:


> I only got the 2009 insert. Did they also give a 2010 insert? Don't have it.



Hmmm that's strange.  Ours was in that back pocket.  Did anyone else get the 2010 point chart with their new planner & where was it located?


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> PS I had an interview for a job today, Groupie good wishes please!
> It went very well and it would be a very interesting position.



Good wishes just ain't gonna' cut it...it's time to bring on...


_THE MOOSE DUST DANCE!!​_


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> Good wishes just ain't gonna' cut it...it's time to bring on...
> 
> 
> _THE MOOSE DUST DANCE!!​_




Very nice Granny!


----------



## Muushka

Thanks Granny, I feel the magic!

I should know something by Monday.....


----------



## twokats

horselover said:


> Hmmm that's strange.  Ours was in that back pocket.  Did anyone else get the 2010 point chart with their new planner & where was it located?



Ours was in the same place at the back.


----------



## blossomz

Kathy....Happy Birthday and those photos of the shuttle were amazing!!

Muushka..sending lots and lots of wishes and moosedust!!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*KAT4DISNEY*:
Hope your day has been a great one!






*Muushka* - : : 

*Leslie* - Sorry it is getting frustrating.  Hang in there! : : 

*blossomz* - 12 days! I'm so excited for you! 

*Granny* - Woohoo for bringing out the Major moose dust!

*Degli* -  I'm pretty sure mine had a 2010 chart too.  I'll have to check.  Hope you can get it.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> And tomorrow.......
> 
> *Happy Birthday to KAT4DISNEY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS I had an interview for a job today, Groupie good wishes please!
> It went very well and it would be a very interesting position.



Thanks for the Moosey BD Wishes *Muushka*!

Here's some pixie dust for the job!!  



Granny said:


> Kathy (Kat4)...I'm about 3 1/2 hours early, but
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I agree those shuttle pictures were awesome!!



Woo hoo - double Moosey BD wishes!  Thanks *Granny* - that's so neat.  Glad you enjoyed the pics!  

*DLI* - Thanks for the BD wishes.  So sorry to hear about the bunny.    These darn animals - you just never know what will happen next but the healing will happen and I'm sure he'll be bouncing around very soon.  

*Horselover* - I've never posted anything on youtube  - I had no idea it could get nasty over someone doing something the enjoy. Yikes!  Still, hope to see a pic from the next show!  And thanks for the BD wishes!

Thanks *Dizney Di*, *eliza61* and *tea pot*!  I say go for the DL trip tea pot.  I "rediscovered" DL on my 40th BD.  It was one of the best BD's I've ever had.  I've been back two more times since and enjoyed the visits enough to buy some GCV points.  I was last there in Feb and had thought I'd go back for this BD but my niece's HS graduation was in MN a few days ago so that trip was delayed for a bit.  Soon though I hope!

*blossomz *- All these BD posts were so great - thanks for yours!  Not too long until you're at WDW and cruisin!  



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> *KAT4DISNEY*:
> Hope your day has been a great one!



Wow - that is so cool *Dory*!  Many thanks for making that great card!   

There's so much creativity here.  Thanks again everyone for adding to my special day!


----------



## claire_ont

One thing you can say is that this forum is never slow.  A couple of days away and so much happens!

*KAT4DISNEY* - awesome pictures of the shuttle launch!

Happy Belated Birthday - *Corinne* and *KAT4DISNEY* 

*Horselover* - congrats on Shi's first show.  We are heavy into horse show season with a show almost every week now...  I no longer ride but both my girls do. I am now the groom.

On the job front I am keeping my fingers crossed for *Muushka*, and *Happydinks* and all the others who are looking for work or had their hours reduced. 

Our wait list for the 11th of March came through and we will now be at AKL studio concierge from the 11th until the 19th of March 2010 then we move to VWL.

On the driving front DD is doing quite well.  She now realizes that Mr Brake is her friend, and we all realize that it is much better for everyone if her father takes her driving.  

I am back on the road for the next two weeks for work starting Monday.  I will be in Nova Scotia during the weeks, fly home for the weekends to take my kids to their horse shows and then turn around and fly back Monday mornings.  I am not complaining - I enjoy my work, though I look forward to the travel reducing at the end of summer.

Claire


----------



## Degli

horselover said:


> Hmmm that's strange.  Ours was in that back pocket.  Did anyone else get the 2010 point chart with their new planner & where was it located?



Should I call for one? I only got 2009. I really rely on the coming year at a glance.


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks for the Moosey BD Wishes *Muushka*!
> 
> Here's some pixie dust for the job!!
> 
> 
> 
> Woo hoo - double Moosey BD wishes!  Thanks *Granny* - that's so neat.  Glad you enjoyed the pics!
> 
> *DLI* - Thanks for the BD wishes.  So sorry to hear about the bunny.    These darn animals - you just never know what will happen next but the healing will happen and I'm sure he'll be bouncing around very soon.
> 
> *Horselover* - I've never posted anything on youtube  - I had no idea it could get nasty over someone doing something the enjoy. Yikes!  Still, hope to see a pic from the next show!  And thanks for the BD wishes!
> 
> Thanks *Dizney Di*, *eliza61* and *tea pot*!  I say go for the DL trip tea pot.  I "rediscovered" DL on my 40th BD.  It was one of the best BD's I've ever had.  I've been back two more times since and enjoyed the visits enough to buy some GCV points.  I was last there in Feb and had thought I'd go back for this BD but my niece's HS graduation was in MN a few days ago so that trip was delayed for a bit.  Soon though I hope!
> 
> *blossomz *- All these BD posts were so great - thanks for yours!  Not too long until you're at WDW and cruisin!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow - that is so cool *Dory*!  Many thanks for making that great card!
> 
> There's so much creativity here.  Thanks again everyone for adding to my special day!



Kat4, you do know that I stole that Moosie from Granny, right?
I would not be able to hold my head up on the Groupie thread if I did not confess my despicable action.


----------



## Muushka

claire_ont said:


> One thing you can say is that this forum is never slow.  A couple of days away and so much happens!
> 
> *KAT4DISNEY* - awesome pictures of the shuttle launch!
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday - *Corinne* and *KAT4DISNEY*
> 
> *Horselover* - congrats on Shi's first show.  We are heavy into horse show season with a show almost every week now...  I no longer ride but both my girls do. I am now the groom.
> 
> On the job front I am keeping my fingers crossed for *Muushka*, and *Happydinks* and all the others who are looking for work or had their hours reduced.
> 
> Our wait list for the 11th of March came through and we will now be at AKL studio concierge from the 11th until the 19th of March 2010 then we move to VWL.
> 
> On the driving front DD is doing quite well.  She now realizes that Mr Brake is her friend, and we all realize that it is much better for everyone if her father takes her driving.
> 
> I am back on the road for the next two weeks for work starting Monday.  I will be in Nova Scotia during the weeks, fly home for the weekends to take my kids to their horse shows and then turn around and fly back Monday mornings.  I am not complaining - I enjoy my work, though I look forward to the travel reducing at the end of summer.
> 
> Claire



I made the change on the front page 

Nova Scotia during the summer!  How fun would that be.  I went years ago (stopped at Halifax during a cruise) and did not get to see the Bay of Fundy.  If you get to see it, will you describe it in detail to me????

I am glad your daughter is realizing that Mr Brake is her friend!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hi Groupies,

Sorry I have been MIA so long but my crazy softball season keeps me away from the Dis. (we are 21-0 btw) Looks like I have a lot of catching up to do. Muushka good luck with the job. Hope you get something soon Happydinks.

I have to confess I have been intentionally avoiding the Dis a little lately because I don't want to book another trip and I know if I read the boards I will. Well justification for another trip found! My 14 year old daughter and I have been talking for at least 5 years about doing a daddy/daughter only trip. We keep meaning to get around to it but the timing is never right. She is graduating from JHS this month and they had a Prom last week. To me she is still my little girl but when I looked at her all dressed up it struck me how quick she is growing up. The next day I was working on the plans for our trip. 

Looks like we will be staying at SSR from July 12 - 16 so Muushka if you please...add a NON GREEN trip for us.


----------



## horselover

Degli said:


> Should I call for one? I only got 2009. I really rely on the coming year at a glance.



I would call your guide & ask for one.  I'm sure they can get one out to you.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

tea pot said:


> DLI your poor DD and poor Bunny.... I'm sure he'll be OK...
> Moose or should I send Bunny Dust your way


I'll take anything you want to send!  



Happydinks said:


> *DLI* - so sorry about the bunny!! Ooohhh - the guilty feeling even though it was totally unintentional and unknown.
> 
> Still no job on this front  - not even a call for an interview!  Very frustrating.


Oh yes there is alot of guilt!!! I love animals and to know that I had one I was watching and it was hurt for days really bothers me.  No more bunny sitting for us.
I've been thinking about you.  Sure wish something would come through for you.  They keep saying the economy is getting better.  I'll believe that when you and our other out of work groupies get jobs!



Muushka said:


> The poor kitties next door, the ones I will take care of, had such a hard time with that fence.  They practically did fry when they rebel and go through it.  She (neighbor) said that their fur stands on end and they almost pass out, but not quite.  I guess because their body mass is so small and the electricity is turned up pretty high (higher than dogs they said). I hope they are compliant for me!


Those poor kitties!!!!!  That just doesn't sound right to me.



claire_ont said:


> On the driving front DD is doing quite well.  She now realizes that Mr Brake is her friend, and we all realize that it is much better for everyone if her father takes her driving.
> 
> Claire


My DD decided not to get her permit yet so we got a reprieve.    Glad it is going well for your DD.



DisneyNutzy said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA so long but my crazy softball season keeps me away from the Dis. (we are 21-0 btw) Looks like I have a lot of catching up to do. Muushka good luck with the job. Hope you get something soon Happydinks.
> 
> I have to confess I have been intentionally avoiding the Dis a little lately because I don't want to book another trip and I know if I read the boards I will. Well justification for another trip found! My 14 year old daughter and I have been talking for at least 5 years about doing a daddy/daughter only trip. We keep meaning to get around to it but the timing is never right. She is graduating from JHS this month and they had a Prom last week. To me she is still my little girl but when I looked at her all dressed up it struck me how quick she is growing up. The next day I was working on the plans for our trip.
> 
> Looks like we will be staying at SSR from July 12 - 16 so Muushka if you please...add a NON GREEN trip for us.



That is so neat.  What a great thing for you to do.  I would like to take a Mother/daughter trip sometime.  My DD just turned 16 last week so I know what you mean.  They grow up so fast.  Hope you have a great time.


----------



## tea pot

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I say go for the DL trip tea pot.  I "rediscovered" DL on my 40th BD.  It was one of the best BD's I've ever had.  I've been back two more times since and enjoyed the visits enough to buy some GCV points.  I was last there in Feb and had thought I'd go back for this BD but my niece's HS graduation was in MN a few days ago so that trip was delayed for a bit.  Soon though I hope!



Thanks So Much Kat... I think I will... I'm looking into the fall of 2010 



claire_ont said:


> !
> Our wait list for the 11th of March came through and we will now be at AKL studio concierge from the 11th until the 19th of March 2010 then we move to VWL.
> 
> I am back on the road for the next two weeks for work starting Monday.  I will be in Nova Scotia during the weeks, fly home for the weekends to take my kids to their horse shows and then turn around and fly back Monday mornings.  I am not complaining - I enjoy my work, though I look forward to the travel reducing at the end of summer.
> Claire


*Claire*
Congrats on your wait list coming through

We Camped in Nova Scotia years ago and Yes *Muushka *the Bay is Beautiful..We actually traveled and camped up the coast of Maine into Canada and then over to Prince Edward Island.. what beautiful country.. 




DisneyNutzy said:


> Hi Groupies,
> I have to confess I have been intentionally avoiding the Dis a little lately because I don't want to book another trip and I know if I read the boards I will. Well justification for another trip found! My 14 year old daughter and I have been talking for at least 5 years about doing a daddy/daughter only trip. We keep meaning to get around to it but the timing is never right. She is graduating from JHS this month and they had a Prom last week. To me she is still my little girl but when I looked at her all dressed up it struck me how quick she is growing up. The next day I was working on the plans for our trip.
> 
> Looks like we will be staying at SSR from July 12 - 16 so Muushka if you please...add a NON GREEN trip for us.



So Sweet... What a great dad  you are, and don't worry she will always be your little girl....

Those poor kitties!!!!!  That just doesn't sound right to me.
*DLI*   I agree Oh* Muushka *that's sounds awful... I hope they're OK


*Happydinks, Muushka and Mr Muush.. *You are in my thoughts and prayers. Hope you all find a Great Job with good people to work with.


In Closing I'm happy to report the SUN Is Finally Out 

Have a Great Weekend Groupies


----------



## Muushka

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA so long but my crazy softball season keeps me away from the Dis. (we are 21-0 btw) Looks like I have a lot of catching up to do. Muushka good luck with the job. Hope you get something soon Happydinks.
> 
> I have to confess I have been intentionally avoiding the Dis a little lately because I don't want to book another trip and I know if I read the boards I will. Well justification for another trip found! My 14 year old daughter and I have been talking for at least 5 years about doing a daddy/daughter only trip. We keep meaning to get around to it but the timing is never right. She is graduating from JHS this month and they had a Prom last week. To me she is still my little girl but when I looked at her all dressed up it struck me how quick she is growing up. The next day I was working on the plans for our trip.
> 
> Looks like we will be staying at SSR from July 12 - 16 so Muushka if you please...add a NON GREEN trip for us.



That is so sweet.  What a great Dad you are.  Your daughter is very fortunate and what a special time you will have.
I put your special trip down, non-green of course!

Thanks from Mr Muush TeaPot for the kind wishes.

A little bit ago I got home and checked the mail.  Before you read anymore, we don't owe it!
We got a letter from the IRS stating that we owed $9600 plus close to $4000 in penalties and interest.  I won't go into details (too boring and complicated).  Needless to say, this afternoon was not fun for Mr Muush, the keeper of the records.  Dang IRS....


----------



## Corinne

Happy Birthday *KAT4DISNEY!* Hope you had a great day!  
*Muuska* keeping fingers crossed for you! Good luck!


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> A little bit ago I got home and checked the mail.  Before you read anymore, we don't owe it!
> We got a letter from the IRS stating that we owed $9600 plus close to $4000 in taxes and interest.  I won't go into details (too boring and complicated).  Needless to say, this afternoon was not fun for Mr Muush, the keeper of the records.  Dang IRS....



Phew!  That would have been awful.  Thank goodness you didn't owe it.

Disneynutzy - love that!  What a good dad you are.  I've been thinking the same thing about my DS & he's only graduating from elementary school & moving on to middle school.  He's been asking me if we can take a trip just the 2 of us for his b-day next year.  Not sure if that will work out, but I do plan to do it within the next couple of years.  They're only young once & soon he won't want to spend any time with me.         I hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## blossomz

Oh Muush!!!!    Glad it all worked out!


----------



## claire_ont

Muushka,

The Bay of Funday is beautiful.  I lived in NS over 40 years on both the south shore and then in the last 15-20 years before I moved to Ontario for work, in the Annaopolis Valley against the Bay of Fundy.  The part of the bay and the corresponding tides that never ceased to amaze me was the tidal flats in Winsor, NS.  Driving from the Annapolis Valley towards Halifax, the road goes by the water.  If you look out your left window and see nothing but mudflats as far as you can see, the tide is out.  If there is nothing but water as far as you can see, the tide is in.

Before we moved (6 years ago) I took the girls on a couple of whale watching trips on the Bay of Funday so they would have that piece of NS to remember.  The bay attracts lots of whales every summer and is a great place to go whale watching.

For work now, I am in Halifax.  I normally stay at one of the harbour front hotels, or around citadel hill. The Marriott harbour front is a very nice hotel, and puts me within walking distance of a lot of good restuarants. 

I did my last years of university in Halifax so it is kind of like going home.  If I have to be away from my family for work, I can not think of somewhere I would rather be.  

Claire


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> That is so sweet.  What a great Dad you are.  Your daughter is very fortunate and what a special time you will have.
> I put your special trip down, non-green of course!
> 
> Thanks from Mr Muush TeaPot for the kind wishes.
> 
> A little bit ago I got home and checked the mail.  Before you read anymore, we don't owe it!
> We got a letter from the IRS stating that we owed $9600 plus close to $4000 in penalties and interest.  I won't go into details (too boring and complicated).  Needless to say, this afternoon was not fun for Mr Muush, the keeper of the records.  Dang IRS....



Yikes!  No wonder we all love the IRS!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Kat4, you do know that I stole that Moosie from Granny, right?
> I would not be able to hold my head up on the Groupie thread if I did not confess my despicable action.



 Yes, I saw that but couldn't say anything about your deciding to steal just to wish me Happy BD!    The timing of that was amazing - both of you doing it at almost the same time and for an early BD wish!  



Corinne said:


> Happy Birthday *KAT4DISNEY!* Hope you had a greay day!



Thanks Corinne!

I did my BD celebrating yesterday by going to the Western Horse Expo in Sacramento - Horsey overload!  It was great!!!!


----------



## Muushka

claire_ont said:


> Muushka,
> 
> The Bay of Funday is beautiful.  I lived in NS over 40 years on both the south shore and then in the last 15-20 years before I moved to Ontario for work, in the Annaopolis Valley against the Bay of Fundy.  The part of the bay and the corresponding tides that never ceased to amaze me was the tidal flats in Winsor, NS.  Driving from the Annapolis Valley towards Halifax, the road goes by the water.  If you look out your left window and see nothing but mudflats as far as you can see, the tide is out.  If there is nothing but water as far as you can see, the tide is in.
> 
> Before we moved (6 years ago) I took the girls on a couple of whale watching trips on the Bay of Funday so they would have that piece of NS to remember.  The bay attracts lots of whales every summer and is a great place to go whale watching.
> 
> For work now, I am in Halifax.  I normally stay at one of the harbour front hotels, or around citadel hill. The Marriott harbour front is a very nice hotel, and puts me within walking distance of a lot of good restuarants.
> 
> I did my last years of university in Halifax so it is kind of like going home.  If I have to be away from my family for work, I can not think of somewhere I would rather be.
> 
> Claire


Ahhh Claire, thank you for the grand description.  I once planned a trip there (when I lived in RI) and did all the research.  Fascinating and beautiful.  You are so lucky to have lived there.  Amazing.  How about the river that reverses courses when tide is coming in?  Am I remembering correctly?



KAT4DISNEY said:


> Yes, I saw that but couldn't say anything about your deciding to steal just to wish me Happy BD!    The timing of that was amazing - both of you doing it at almost the same time and for an early BD wish!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Corinne!
> 
> I did my BD celebrating yesterday by going to the Western Horse Expo in Sacramento - Horsey overload!  It was great!!!!



You are so sweet not nailing me....nobody nailed me!  Groupies Rock!

It was funny.  I had just posted my lame wishes and BOOM! A great birthday wish that I could steal and make it look (unless one looked closely) like I created it!  I was laughing my silly head off.  I was glad it was my bud Granny.

Horsey overload for your birthday!  Sounds like a day made for you!


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I did my BD celebrating yesterday by going to the Western Horse Expo in Sacramento - Horsey overload!  It was great!!!!



Sweet!  Sounds like my kind of b-day too!


----------



## claire_ont

Muushka said:


> How about the river that reverses courses when tide is coming in?  Am I remembering correctly?



Muushka, 

You remember correctly.  Many of the small rivers have a tidal bore which make the rivers look like they are reversing direction.  The most spectacular are the reversing falls in Saint John New Brunswick.  The link provides an explanation of it with pictures.

http://lau.chs-shc.gc.ca/english/Phenomena2.shtml

Claire


----------



## Muushka

Ok Claire, now I have to go to NS!  I never knew about Reversing Falls.  Fascinating.  I have a thing for running water, can you tell?

Thank you for the link.  It was very informative and interesting.

Sorry Groupies, off topic.  

Hmmmm, how about if I said something like "I wonder how closely Reversing Falls in NS resembles the falls at WL?"


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> Ok Claire, now I have to go to NS!  I never knew about Reversing Falls.  Fascinating.  I have a thing for running water, can you tell?
> 
> Thank you for the link.  It was very informative and interesting.
> 
> Sorry Groupies, off topic.
> 
> Hmmmm, how about if I said something like "I wonder how closely Reversing Falls in NS resembles the falls at WL?"




Good sidestep and return Muushka


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Horselover - love Dug!!!!


----------



## horselover

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Horselover - love Dug!!!!



Thanks!  I love him too!           As a matter of fact I liked UP so much I'm thinking of going to see the 3D version tomorrow morning all by myself.            When I took the boys they wanted to see the 2D version.   This is also my last 4 days of freedom, errr I mean, last 4 days before school gets out.         Lots of stuff to get done before then.


----------



## eliza61

Happy Monday Morning groupies.

The Legend of the Lion King, opened today.  A live 25 minute puppet animation and special effects show, was performed in the 550 seat theater in Fantasyland that was once home to the Mickey Mouse Revue and Magic Jorneys.

Wonder when the new version moved to Animal Kingdom.


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> A little bit ago I got home and checked the mail.  Before you read anymore, we don't owe it!
> We got a letter from the IRS stating that we owed $9600 plus close to $4000 in penalties and interest.  I won't go into details (too boring and complicated).  Needless to say, this afternoon was not fun for Mr Muush, the keeper of the records.  Dang IRS....



Holy Cow! Must have been a "mathamatical" error on their part! Happened to us once - owed us $$ back and got a letter saying we owed them $$.  Somehow they missed the ( ) signs.......

Any word on the job???  Waiting here with fingers crossed!

Thanks everyone for the job hunting well wishes -- very frustrating to say the least!


----------



## horselover

Happydinks - love your new Dug & Russell!  I just got back from seeing it again.  I did go by myself & I didn't even feel weird about it.  There was another single adult there too.  A guy probably in his 20s!       Up is for everyone!   

Still sending good thoughts your way for the job market to improve.  Still nothing here either.   DH thinks I should wait &  just starting sending out resumes in Aug., but if I see something really good I'll probably apply anyway.  I have no idea what I'd do with my kids for the summer, but I guess I could cross that bridge if & when I come to it.


----------



## Happydinks

horselover said:


> Happydinks - love your new Dug & Russell!  I just got back from seeing it again.  I did go by myself & I didn't even feel weird about it.  There was another single adult there too.  A guy probably in his 20s!       Up is for everyone!
> 
> Still sending good thoughts your way for the job market to improve.  Still nothing here either.   DH thinks I should wait &  just starting sending out resumes in Aug., but if I see something really good I'll probably apply anyway.  I have no idea what I'd do with my kids for the summer, but I guess I could cross that bridge if & when I come to it.



We loved UP - I think more than any of all the other Pixar/Disney movies.  I completely welled up when Dug was told "Bad Dog!" and was sent away - more than even in the beginning of the movie!  I would definitely go see it again -- even by myself!

Job market's tough here - and I don't miss an opportunity to apply for something that "fits" my requirements (i.e. no more than 15 miles each way, etc.).  I just keep plugging - 165 apps and counting.....
Good luck on your search -- and thanks for the positive thoughts!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Kat4Disney !



Happy birthday a little late !  Sorry.  Busy weekend.  My youngest turned 16 and my nephew had his first baby.  

Hope you had a great day though !





















Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Muushka*....the IRS thing is totally unnerving.  Hope it all gets straightened out soon !   I'd be a wreck despite the fact I knew it was a mistake.  


*DisneyNutzy*.....so nice you're gonna plan a father/daughter trip to WDW.   And it's true.....they do grow up so quickly.  My youngest just turned 16 this weekend.   


Maria


----------



## tea pot

Hi Groupies...
Over the weekend DH and I went to see UP....
Oh What a movie... no one told me to bring tissues...We just loved it ... 
I'm taking my DD to see it Wed night. 
Love your Dug and Dug and Russell  *Horeslover* and *happydinks*


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Sorry Groupies, off topic.
> 
> Hmmmm, how about if I said something like "I wonder how closely Reversing Falls in NS resembles the falls at WL?"




And since we still have "trivia" in the thread name, what would be the name of those falls at WL that you're referring to??


----------



## wildernessDad

Thought the dog's name was Doug, but it is Dug.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> Thanks!  I love him too!           As a matter of fact I liked UP so much I'm thinking of going to see the 3D version tomorrow morning all by myself.            When I took the boys they wanted to see the 2D version.   This is also my last 4 days of freedom, errr I mean, last 4 days before school gets out.         Lots of stuff to get done before then.


What fun!  I was telling DD that I have to get my picture taken with Dug if he is there in Sept.  I wouldn't mind seeing it again but I have to save my money for Harry Potter!  One month to go!



Happydinks said:


> Holy Cow! Must have been a "mathamatical" error on their part! Happened to us once - owed us $$ back and got a letter saying we owed them $$.  Somehow they missed the ( ) signs.......
> 
> Any word on the job???  Waiting here with fingers crossed!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the job hunting well wishes -- very frustrating to say the least!



Love Russel and Dug!!!  Now we just need the bird.  Oh what was her name?  



wildernessDad said:


> Thought the dog's name was Doug, but it is Dug.


That's right!  Make sure you pronounce it right!

Hey I've got a CRT question if that's okay.  We have an ADR for lunch and when I looked up the menu on another site it says it is family style but that you pick the entree you want.  Huh?   How does that work?  To me family style is Liberty Tree Tavern dinner.

Hmm.  Now how to get this back on topic.    Can't wait to eat at Whispering Canyon in Sept.!!
(How was that Muushka?)


----------



## horselover

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Love Russel and Dug!!!  Now we just need the bird.  Oh what was her name?



The bird's name was Kevin.    

Back on topic -  hmmm I've seen some birds at VWL!  

I guess I shouldn't post my news, because it's way off topic.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> The bird's name was Kevin.
> 
> Back on topic -  hmmm I've seen some birds at VWL!
> 
> I guess I shouldn't post my news, because it's way off topic.



I knew you would know it!  Thanks!
Oh but if we didn't post things about our lives this thread wouldn't be so warm and welcoming!  That is what I love about this thread.  We all love the VWL as our common ground that brought us here in the first place.  We can come here to talk about that but we can also come here to share our lives knowing that everyone will be supportive.  I don't think there is another thread where people are as close and as good to each other.  Groupies rock!!!!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Another big  for UP! The family loved it!


----------



## ammo

Granny said:


> And since we still have "trivia" in the thread name, what would be the name of those falls at WL that you're referring to??



Silver Creek Falls is the only name I can remember.  Are there other "named" falls at WL?  Although I can't say that I have ever seen them flowing in reverse...


----------



## Granny

ammo said:


> Silver Creek Falls is the only name I can remember.  Are there other "named" falls at WL?  Although I can't say that I have ever seen them flowing in reverse...



Ding-ding-ding-ding-ding.....you are correct!  Go to the head of the WL Jeopardy class!!


----------



## ammo

Granny said:


> Ding-ding-ding-ding-ding.....you are correct!  Go to the head of the WL Jeopardy class!!



I better retire on a high note -- it's only downhill from here!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Anyone know if Bossomz is back from her cruise?


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Good sidestep and return Muushka



Thanks JT 



Happydinks said:


> Holy Cow! Must have been a "mathamatical" error on their part! Happened to us once - owed us $$ back and got a letter saying we owed them $$.  Somehow they missed the ( ) signs.......
> 
> Any word on the job???  Waiting here with fingers crossed!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the job hunting well wishes -- very frustrating to say the least!



The certified letter goes out today, fingers crossed.  It wasn't a mathematical error, it was a reporting error or just a little too complicated for the IRS.  But they had no difficult calculating those interest and penalty fees.

I hope to hear something real soon, or I am going to call about the job!



BWV Dreamin said:


> Anyone know if Bossomz is back from her cruise?



*blossomz June 28-July 1 DCL* 

She hasn't left yet, unless I misunderstood the dates and put them down wrong!


----------



## ammo

BWV Dreamin said:


> Anyone know if *Bossomz* is back from her cruise?



That can't be a DIS-appropriate user name!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

ammo said:


> That can't be a DIS-appropriate user name!


  I mean Blossomz!!!!! Quick, hide this post from Granny!!


----------



## horselover

ammo said:


> That can't be a DIS-appropriate user name!



Nice catch Ammo!            I didn't even notice that the first time I read the post.


----------



## Muushka

And I quoted it!


----------



## Granny

BWV Dreamin said:


> I mean Blossomz!!!!! Quick, hide this post from Granny!!



All right folks...move along now....nothing to see here....that's it...keep moving.


----------



## blossomz

BWV Dreamin said:


> Anyone know if Bossomz is back from her cruise?



Hey...I don't leave for Kidani until next Tuesday!!  Cannot wait!  Meanwhile..we leave for the cruise on the 28th!  


I think I need to get over and see UP before I leave!!!!!


----------



## eliza61

On this day, in 1995 the bronze statue of Walt Disney and Mickey Mouse called "Partners" is installed in front of the castle near main st. at the MK.

This is one of the things that make me feel I'm finally "here" whenever I go to the world.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

blossomz said:


> Hey...I don't leave for Kidani until next Tuesday!!  Cannot wait!  Meanwhile..we leave for the cruise on the 28th!
> 
> 
> I think I need to get over and see UP before I leave!!!!!



UP will be playing on the ship!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

we are at VWL right now and last night a HUGE storm came through! 
The lights right outside the arcade got knocked out so that walkway was kinda dark and creepy.   (of course the arcade worked fine... gotta know your priorities  )

There were leaks in the main lobby.  They had towels on the floor/ under doors in those places.  The water was leaking in the doors in the mail lobby that lead out to the porch. Two different ones by Roaring Fork.  Then a couple other places as well. 

We are enjoying our stay but it seems to be going so fast this time!  The temperature is so hot and humid that we're not staying in any park for too long. 

We stayed in a studio on the first floor for one night and I loved it!  I requested a 1st floor room, but they said that there are none at all.  I am bummed about that.  I think I might just started reserving lock-offs so we can have the chance to get one. 

When I arrived here at 6am on Saturday our room was ready!  Then when I checked out/in on Sunday for the two bedroom at 7am our room was ready too!   

We got the QSP this time for the first time and we love it!!   We have eaten some really good food and surprisingly we've only eaten dinner at Roaring Fork once!   
We have 2 1/2 days left and still have 28 counter service, and 37 snacks left!!!  

One thing we've noticed is that we haven't seen as many photopass photographers around the parks as usual.  We love to take photopass pictures so we're always on the hunt for them.  

WL has had one in the lobby though!  They have a bench set up in the far corner by the waterfall and elevators where they will take your picture. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## blossomz

BWV Dreamin said:


> UP will be playing on the ship!



GREAT!!!!  Thanks!


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> On this day, in 1995 the bronze statue of Walt Disney and Mickey Mouse called "Partners" is installed in front of the castle near main st. at the MK.
> 
> *This is one of the things that make me feel I'm finally "here" whenever I go to the world.*



Me too!  I thought it was always there, silly me.  





Good Ol Gal said:


> we are at VWL right now and last night a HUGE storm came through!
> The lights right outside the arcade got knocked out so that walkway was kinda dark and creepy.   (of course the arcade worked fine... gotta know your priorities  )
> 
> There were leaks in the main lobby.  They had towels on the floor/ under doors in those places.  The water was leaking in the doors in the mail lobby that lead out to the porch. Two different ones by Roaring Fork.  Then a couple other places as well.
> 
> We are enjoying our stay but it seems to be going so fast this time!  The temperature is so hot and humid that we're not staying in any park for too long.
> 
> We stayed in a studio on the first floor for one night and I loved it!  I requested a 1st floor room, but they said that there are none at all.  I am bummed about that.  I think I might just started reserving lock-offs so we can have the chance to get one.
> 
> When I arrived here at 6am on Saturday our room was ready!  Then when I checked out/in on Sunday for the two bedroom at 7am our room was ready too!
> 
> We got the QSP this time for the first time and we love it!!   We have eaten some really good food and surprisingly we've only eaten dinner at Roaring Fork once!
> We have 2 1/2 days left and still have 28 counter service, and 37 snacks left!!!
> 
> One thing we've noticed is that we haven't seen as many photopass photographers around the parks as usual.  We love to take photopass pictures so we're always on the hunt for them.
> 
> WL has had one in the lobby though!  They have a bench set up in the far corner by the waterfall and elevators where they will take your picture.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



We have stayed at WL during rainy season and saw buckets lined up along the indoor hallway from lobby to RF.  I thought it gave it a more 'homey' feel!

You better get eating!  Have a good rest of your trip and thank you for checking in with us.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MiaSRN62 said:


> Kat4Disney !
> 
> Happy birthday a little late !  Sorry.  Busy weekend.  My youngest turned 16 and my nephew had his first baby.
> 
> Hope you had a great day though !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maria



*A belated thanks Maria! * 



eliza61 said:


> On this day, in 1995 the bronze statue of Walt Disney and Mickey Mouse called "Partners" is installed in front of the castle near main st. at the MK.
> 
> This is one of the things that make me feel I'm finally "here" whenever I go to the world.



*I had no idea about this anniversary but this is my entry on the photography boards photo contest this week.  It's such a nice, heartwarming statue.*






*I am so backlogged on movies that I want to see but I'm adding UP to the list.  It would be interesting to try and catch it in 3-D!*


----------



## Happydinks

eliza61 said:


> On this day, in 1995 the bronze statue of Walt Disney and Mickey Mouse called "Partners" is installed in front of the castle near main st. at the MK.
> 
> This is one of the things that make me feel I'm finally "here" whenever I go to the world.



Thanks for finding all this little trivia Eliza!  Gosh, our re-introduction to WDW was in 1997 (courtesy of Bob's parents) and we too thought this was always there!  Wonder why it took them so long to figure out the "perfect" tribute to Walt!

Sitting here applying for a job with the local PBS affiliate - and am hoping that I can get noticed!  Took me an afternoon to craft the "perfect" cover letter.  Could use some more good thoughts that I might be considered for this one!

*Good Ol Gal*- Don't waste those snack credits! Go to Roaring Fork - have them wrap up a bunch of those delicious brownies, transport them across state lines, stick them in the freezer and have them from time to time as a very cool "remember our trip" dessert! (Yes, we HAVE done this before!)

Still on the wait list for our BLT MK view studio -- no change yet!  Wonder what our chances will be of getting it?  We still have 125 days to go.... until we are home!


----------



## MaryJ

OMG!  I just looked at the first page and realized that I hadn't given my information for our upcoming trips!  So here goes:

November 5-11 VWL  (Food and Wine Baby! And maybe a Guiness too!)

January 7-12, 2010 BLT (Coming down for Marathon weekend.  DH and I are doing the half, and a friend that will be staying with us is in it for the full!)


----------



## Muushka

Got it MaryJ!  Comments and all.......


----------



## horselover

Happydinks said:


> Sitting here applying for a job with the local PBS affiliate - and am hoping that I can get noticed!  Took me an afternoon to craft the "perfect" cover letter.  Could use some more good thoughts that I might be considered for this one!
> 
> Still on the wait list for our BLT MK view studio -- no change yet!  Wonder what our chances will be of getting it?  We still have 125 days to go.... until we are home!



Lots of good thoughts & moose dust coming your way!     

I also keep wondering what my chances of my 12/10 w/l coming through for VWL.  I'm thinking not very good.


----------



## Muushka

HappyDinks  Best wishes

Horselover  Best wishes!


----------



## blossomz

Muushka said:


> HappyDinks  Best wishes
> 
> Horselover  Best wishes!



Ditto from me!

5 more days for us!!!!


----------



## wirki

I have been slowing reading through this thread....and hoping my wait list would come through.  Well it did!!  I will be at VWL for my 40th birthday (birthday is in Sept, but can not go until Oct)  So I will be solo at VWL Oct 9-12.  I am so excited


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

wirki!






What a wonderful place to spend your 40th birthday! Congrats on your waitlist coming through.


----------



## Granny

wirki said:


> I have been slowing reading through this thread....and hoping my wait list would come through.  Well it did!!  I will be at VWL for my 40th birthday (birthday is in Sept, but can not go until Oct)  So I will be solo at VWL Oct 9-12.  I am so excited




*wirki....*







Enjoy VWL as much as we all do!!


----------



## Corinne

eliza61 said:


> On this day, in 1995 the bronze statue of Walt Disney and Mickey Mouse called "Partners" is installed in front of the castle near main st. at the MK.
> 
> This is one of the things that make me feel I'm finally "here" whenever I go to the world.



ahhhh Eliza!  Ditto!   1995 was the year we first brought our then little boys 5 & 8 to the World, I have a photo of them with arms wrapped around each other in front of the statue. It remains to this day my fav pic of them at WDW!


----------



## Corinne

wirki said:


> I have been slowing reading through this thread....and hoping my wait list would come through.  Well it did!!  I will be at VWL for my 40th birthday (birthday is in Sept, but can not go until Oct)  So I will be solo at VWL Oct 9-12.  I am so excited



Yay Wirki!


----------



## eliza61

wirki said:


> I have been slowing reading through this thread....and hoping my wait list would come through.  Well it did!!  I will be at VWL for my 40th birthday (birthday is in Sept, but can not go until Oct)  So I will be solo at VWL Oct 9-12.  I am so excited








Welcome Wirki,

Did we forget to mention WL trip reports and pictures are required?  


Kathy, what an awesome picture!


----------



## horselover

wirki said:


> I have been slowing reading through this thread....and hoping my wait list would come through.  Well it did!!  I will be at VWL for my 40th birthday (birthday is in Sept, but can not go until Oct)  So I will be solo at VWL Oct 9-12.  I am so excited



I'll leave all the pics & graphics to much more creative groupies than me.  I'll just say      and congrats on your w/l coming through!  And I'll second that we like pics!  Can never get enough pics!


----------



## TammyNC

Muushka said:


> HappyDinks  Best wishes
> 
> Horselover  Best wishes!



Same here!!



wirki said:


> I have been slowing reading through this thread....and hoping my wait list would come through.  Well it did!!  I will be at VWL for my 40th birthday (birthday is in Sept, but can not go until Oct)  So I will be solo at VWL Oct 9-12.  I am so excited



Welcome and how exciting that your wait list came through, can't think of a better way to celebrate!!

I think I've gotten caught back up...haven't been around as much lately, trying to play catch up on the boards.

Not sure what is going on but I have lost my moose...the link is in my signature, it just isn't showing up. Any suggestions??

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## wirki

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> wirki!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful place to spend your 40th birthday! Congrats on your waitlist coming through.





Granny said:


> *wirki....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy VWL as much as we all do!!





Corinne said:


> Yay Wirki!





eliza61 said:


> Welcome Wirki,
> 
> Did we forget to mention WL trip reports and pictures are required?
> 
> 
> Kathy, what an awesome picture!





horselover said:


> I'll leave all the pics & graphics to much more creative groupies than me.  I'll just say      and congrats on your w/l coming through!  And I'll second that we like pics!  Can never get enough pics!





TammyNC said:


> Same here!!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome and how exciting that your wait list came through, can't think of a better way to celebrate!!
> 
> I think I've gotten caught back up...haven't been around as much lately, trying to play catch up on the boards.
> 
> Not sure what is going on but I have lost my moose...the link is in my signature, it just isn't showing up. Any suggestions??
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!



Thank you all soooo much.  I love VWL and can not wait.  I can not think of a better way to celebrate!!

And I promise to take pictures


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

TammyNC said:


> Not sure what is going on but I have lost my moose...the link is in my signature, it just isn't showing up. Any suggestions??
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!



I see your moosie, so either you fixed it or it is just not showing to you. I have no help for you...just wanted to say that I see him.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*Good Ol Gal* - Hope the rest of your trip is amazing! Thanks for thinking of the groupies and checking in!  Send pictures!!! 

*Happydinks* - Lots of pixie dust for that PBS job.   and some more for your waitlist to come through. 

*Muushka* - Did you hear anything on your job?  I may have missed it sorry.

*eliza* - Thanks for the trivia as usual!  Love that statue.   Our first family trip was 2000 with the kids and I didn't realize when it was added.  

*Kathy* - your photo of the partners' statue is awesome!


----------



## lisah0711

TammyNC said:


> Not sure what is going on but I have lost my moose...the link is in my signature, it just isn't showing up.



Hmmm, the mystery of the disappearing moose, sounds like a Nancy Drew mystery . . . maybe you need "moose vision" to see it.  I can see it on both threads.


----------



## Muushka

No, Dory, no word on the job.  I would have thought they would make a decision by now, so I don't think I got it.



wirki said:


> I have been slowing reading through this thread....and hoping my wait list would come through.  Well it did!!  I will be at VWL for my 40th birthday (birthday is in Sept, but can not go until Oct)  So I will be solo at VWL Oct 9-12.  I am so excited



Well all righty then.  Someone who takes the time to read through this thread (you know that this is the 3rd installment and the other 2 are 250 pages each.  You have a loooooong way to go!) surely deserves that VWL Moosie siggy!  He would look very handsome on you!  

Welcome and congrats on the VWL snag!


----------



## wirki

Muushka said:


> Well all righty then.  Someone who takes the time to read through this thread (you know that this is the 3rd installment and the other 2 are 250 pages each.  You have a loooooong way to go!) surely deserves that VWL Moosie siggy!  He would look very handsome on you!
> 
> Welcome and congrats on the VWL snag!



3rd installment    No I had no idea.  I guess I have some reading to do (in my best Ricky Ricardo voice)


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

*Wirki* - Welcome!!!!

*Kathy* - great picture!  I should have my DD enter that.  Is it too late?

*Good Ol Gal *- Great to hear from you!

*Blossomz* - Heading your way tomorrow!  You will have to let me know how you like Kidani.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hope the following Groupies are packing for their upcoming trips and to those already there---hope you're having a blast !


> Bzzelady June 14-21 BC June 21-25 BCV
> DVC Jen June 15-25 VWL
> Craiggers June 21-28 VWL
> blossomz June 23-28 AKV June 28-July 1 DCL



*Good Ol Gal*....wow....the storm must have been bad.  I've seen water from a storm flood the lobby of the Poly one year.    Also at VB with tropical Storm Faye.  And good luck trying to catch up with your food credits !!!!  


*HappyDinks* and *horselover*---sending lots of positive wishes for your waitlists and HappyDinks that the job comes through for ya !
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	










*wirki !!!!*





*Kathy*....great photo !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






And a little news of my own...I'll soon be able to be waving to you all from across the Lake----just added on 125 points at BLT today !  We did sell our OKW in order to do it, so that's a little bittersweet, but we are very excited to start some new family memories at BLT.   


Maria


----------



## Happydinks

MiaSRN62 said:


> *HappyDinks* and *horselover*---sending lots of positive wishes for your waitlists and HappyDinks that the job comes through for ya !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a little news of my own...I'll soon be able to be waving to you all from across the Lake----just added on 125 points at BLT today !  We did sell our OKW in order to do it, so that's a little bittersweet, but we are very excited to start some new family memories at BLT.



Congrats on being BLT owners!  That's great!  Thanks for the good wishes on the job front.  You have the BEST graphics.

*Muushka* - don't give up just yet.  If it's anything like around here - one job opening gets anywhere from 200-500 applications - so it just may be them taking awhile to get through all the interviews.  Until you actually hear "no thank you" - it's still in play!


----------



## horselover

MiaSRN62 said:


> *HappyDinks* and *horselover*---sending lots of positive wishes for your waitlists and HappyDinks that the job comes through for ya !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a little news of my own...I'll soon be able to be waving to you all from across the Lake----just added on 125 points at BLT today !  We did sell our OKW in order to do it, so that's a little bittersweet, but we are very excited to start some new family memories at BLT.
> 
> 
> Maria




Thanks Maria and a big congratulations to you on your add-on!      I've been hesitant to share some news of my own since it's not VWL related, but since you've shared this news & I'm busting at the seams to tell.  We had an offer accepted this week for an SSR resale.  130 pts. with our UY, a few banked '08 pts, & all '09 pts.  We were submitted on Tue. to Disney to hopefully pass ROFR.      If it passes I think we're getting a pretty good deal.  The last round of incentives for BLT & AKV were tempting, but in the end we decided to go for more pts. into our acct. & less $$ out.  We want to stay at all the resorts so the 11 mo. priority wasn't a huge issue for us.  It only matters for our beloved Lodge!  We should still be able to do a Dec. stay there every 3rd yr. doing banking & borrowing with the pts. we already own.  Wish us luck that it passes!  

To all that are leaving for trips soon.  Bon Voyage!  Hope your trips are magical!


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> We had an offer accepted this week for an SSR resale.  130 pts. with our UY, a few banked '08 pts, & all '09 pts.  We were submitted on Tue. to Disney to hopefully pass ROFR.      If it passes I think we're getting a pretty good deal.



*Horselover*, congrats!keeping fingers crossed for you!

I congratulated *Maria* on another thread, but I also wanted to ask when is your first trip to BLT?  Is there a plan yet????


----------



## Corinne

Did you get the email for the DVC event in Boston next week? We did not receive it, my co-worker did not either.  I am not sure I would have been able to attend, but an invitation would have been nice!


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies 

 *wirki*  Always nice to have new folks wander in.

Congratulations *Maria* on your BLT add on and  *horselover* that all will go well and you'll be new SSR owners in no time.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Welcome Wirki!!!!    Glad you got your waitlist!!!



Disney loving Iowan said:


> *Kathy* - great picture!  I should have my DD enter that.  Is it too late?



The thread will be open for entries until Sunday night around midnight eastern time so have her enter!  The contest subject this week is Mickey so anything with Mickey qualifies.  Here's a link to the entry thread and at the top of the photo board you can find a thread with the criteria.  

One of the biggest things is to make certain the picture is sized correctly - I've been bumped a couple of times b/c photobucket didn't resize and the pic I posted was too big.  
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2204727



horselover said:


> Thanks Maria and a big congratulations to you on your add-on!      I've been hesitant to share some news of my own since it's not VWL related, but since you've shared this news & I'm busting at the seams to tell.  We had an offer accepted this week for an SSR resale.  130 pts. with our UY, a few banked '08 pts, & all '09 pts.  We were submitted on Tue. to Disney to hopefully pass ROFR.      If it passes I think we're getting a pretty good deal.  The last round of incentives for BLT & AKV were tempting, but in the end we decided to go for more pts. into our acct. & less $$ out.  We want to stay at all the resorts so the 11 mo. priority wasn't a huge issue for us.  It only matters for our beloved Lodge!  We should still be able to do a Dec. stay there every 3rd yr. doing banking & borrowing with the pts. we already own.  Wish us luck that it passes!



Good luck on passing ROFR horselover!!!!!


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> Did you get the email for the DVC event in Boston next week? We did not receive it, my co-worker did not either.  I am not sure I would have been able to attend, but an invitation would have been nice!



Do you mean the one that started last night & runs through Sun.?  I did get an email about that one & we're planning on attending the Sat. at 10:00 event.  I heard others say that didn't get an invitation either.       I'm not sure what their criteria was for who got one & who didn't.  It should have gone out to all members within a reasonable driving distance IMHO.

Just wanted to share something I saw while looking at job postings yesterday.  I have to say it's one of the strangest things I've seen as a job requirement in some time.  In the job requirements section it lists various computer requirements & then at the end it say applicant "must be very clean & a non-smoker".       I guess those that don't like to shower need not apply!


----------



## TammyNC

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> I see your moosie, so either you fixed it or it is just not showing to you. I have no help for you...just wanted to say that I see him.



Who knows what is going on...I'm not seeing him but at least others are able to. I sure wouldn't want to get banned for him not being with me.



MiaSRN62 said:


> And a little news of my own...I'll soon be able to be waving to you all from across the Lake----just added on 125 points at BLT today !  We did sell our OKW in order to do it, so that's a little bittersweet, but we are very excited to start some new family memories at BLT.Maria



Congrat's on the pts at BLT!!



horselover said:


> Thanks Maria and a big congratulations to you on your add-on!      I've been hesitant to share some news of my own since it's not VWL related, but since you've shared this news & I'm busting at the seams to tell.  We had an offer accepted this week for an SSR resale.  130 pts. with our UY, a few banked '08 pts, & all '09 pts.  We were submitted on Tue. to Disney to hopefully pass ROFR.      If it passes I think we're getting a pretty good deal.  The last round of incentives for BLT & AKV were tempting, but in the end we decided to go for more pts. into our acct. & less $$ out.  We want to stay at all the resorts so the 11 mo. priority wasn't a huge issue for us.  It only matters for our beloved Lodge!  We should still be able to do a Dec. stay there every 3rd yr. doing banking & borrowing with the pts. we already own.  Wish us luck that it passes!
> 
> Just wanted to share something I saw while looking at job postings yesterday.  I have to say it's one of the strangest things I've seen as a job requirement in some time.  In the job requirements section it lists various computer requirements & then at the end it say applicant "must be very clean & a non-smoker".       I guess those that don't like to shower need not apply!



Sending  to you that the ROFR passes.


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> Do you mean the one that started last night & runs through Sun.?  I did get an email about that one & we're planning on attending the Sat. at 10:00 event.  I heard others say that didn't get an invitation either.       I'm not sure what their criteria was for who got one & who didn't.  It should have gone out to all members within a reasonable driving distance IMHO.



Whoops, yes, I meant this weekend! The main reason I would not be able to attend is we are having our son's graduation party tomorrow.  I guess my mind was not working! hehe.  Please post about it, hope you have fun!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks for the "BLT add-on" congrats *DiznyDi, horselover, Corinne, Happydinks and TammyNC *!  



> *horselover* : We had an offer accepted this week for an SSR resale. 130 pts. with our UY, a few banked '08 pts, & all '09 pts. We were submitted on Tue. to Disney to hopefully pass ROFR.







Mucho pixie dust and well wishes that Disney passes on ROFR !  Keep us posted----I think that's great *horselover*---more points are always a good thing    I wanted to post about my BLT points here because I was talking about it several months ago and Muushka said she'd be willing to organize a Groupie party over in my BLT pad when I finally signed on the dotted line !  So I had to update Muushka on the party plans 

And *Corinne*....don't think we'll use BLT points until 2010.  We're already planning on AKV and SSR developer points this summer.   


And *horeselover*, that is way too weird about the job requirements.  I could see if they said must be "neat and a non-smoker".  But "very clean".  That's just too funny.  


Maria


----------



## LVSWL

Just checking in from lovely HHI. Welcome to all the new Groupies!
Muushka, still thinking good, positive thoughts for you!!
Maria!! We might be neighbors sometime! We bought at BLT when they first started selling. I am having to hold my DH back from buying more points 
We will probably not plan a trip there until next summer. Sorry about your OKW points, but I know you will love the BLT


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

*Maria* - Congratulations!

*Horselover* - Good luck and Congratulations!

*Kathy* - thanks for the info.  I'll let DD know about it.  She loves photography.


----------



## tea pot

wirki said:


> I have been slowing reading through this thread....and hoping my wait list would come through.  Well it did!!  I will be at VWL for my 40th birthday (birthday is in Sept, but can not go until Oct)  So I will be solo at VWL Oct 9-12.  I am so excited



 *Welcome to the Groupies * You'll just love it here...  



MiaSRN62 said:


> And a little news of my own...I'll soon be able to be waving to you all from across the Lake----just added on 125 points at BLT today !  We did sell our OKW in order to do it, so that's a little bittersweet, but we are very excited to start some new family memories at BLT.
> Maria



 Congrats... What Great News!!!  Enjoy your new family memories...




horselover said:


> I've been hesitant to share some news of my own since it's not VWL related, but since you've shared this news & I'm busting at the seams to tell.  We had an offer accepted this week for an SSR resale.  130 pts. with our UY, a few banked '08 pts, & all '09 pts.  We were submitted on Tue. to Disney to hopefully pass ROFR.         Wish us luck that it passes!



Sending Lots of Luck and Pixie Dust   



Corinne said:


> Did you get the email for the DVC event in Boston next week? We did not receive it, my co-worker did not either.  I am not sure I would have been able to attend, but an invitation would have been nice!



*Corinne *I never received an email from DVC but saw the thread and called my guide and she sent me the link to register.. We just rescheduled for Sunday at 7pm.


----------



## horselover

School's out for Summer!  (Insert singing here)

In honor of Father's Day the boys & I just recreated DH's favorite place from Disney at home. Goofy's Candy Shop!   They each made him a stick of chocolate covered marshmallows with all his favorite candy toppings & we also made a few chocolate covered oreos. Enough candy to give you a good belly ache!        The only thing we couldn't recreate were the cute Mickey straws they use to make the marshmallows. Oh well. I think DH will be pretty stoked when he sees his gift.

To all the dads out there:

  HAPPY FATHER'S DAY!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> LVSWL : I am having to hold my DH back from buying more points
> We will probably not plan a trip there until next summer. Sorry about your OKW points, but I know you will love the BLT


LVSWL....howdy neighbor !  And that is the same time we are thinking of staying (though I may try and sneak in a short stay before that).   But mid to late Aug 2010 is probably going to be our big BLT stay.   So maybe I'll see ya there.


Thanks for the congrats teapot and DLI ! 



Maria


----------



## eliza61

MiaSRN62 said:


> And a little news of my own...I'll soon be able to be waving to you all from across the Lake----just added on 125 points at BLT today !  We did sell our OKW in order to do it, so that's a little bittersweet, but we are very excited to start some new family memories at BLT.
> 
> 
> Maria



I grovel at your feet.  Congratulations!!  


Happy Fathers day to all our Great, Gorgeous, Gallant, Groupie Dads (granddads, & uncles and any one who brightens a childs life)


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Happy Fathers day to all our Great, Gorgeous, Gallant, Groupie Dads (granddads, & uncles and any one who brightens a childs life)



I think you forgot a few adjectives such as Goofy, Gabby and of course, Groveling!! 

Thanks for the kind wishes.  We head out Sunday to visit Indiana University for freshman orientation.  Seems early, but what can I say?


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks *eliza* !  Hope to have you over one day at BLT for a cocktail ! 




> Thanks for the kind wishes. We head out Sunday to visit Indiana University for freshman orientation. Seems early, but what can I say?



Happy Dad's day *Granny* and all the Groupie dads !!!!
I'm heading out to FSU on Tuesday for orientation there with my daughter.  Some schools do start early !   It might help to alleviate some anxiety and apprehension about going away to college for new students.   Have a good trip to Indiana University Granny !

A very cloudy soggy 11 days here in the Philly area....and the weekend looks like a wash-out too !   But HAPPY FATHER'S DAY ALL !!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Got my new iPhone 3G S and it's a speed burner compared to my original iPhone.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Good for you WD !  You're one of the lucky ones who got it.   Nice Father's Day gift to yourself !  Enjoy 



Maria


----------



## Muushka

LVSWL said:


> Just checking in from lovely HHI. Welcome to all the new Groupies!
> Muushka, still thinking good, positive thoughts for you!!
> Maria!! We might be neighbors sometime! We bought at BLT when they first started selling. I am having to hold my DH back from buying more points
> We will probably not plan a trip there until next summer. Sorry about your OKW points, but I know you will love the BLT



Have a wonderful time at HH!!  And thank you for the positive thoughts, you and everyone who asks.  Groupies Rock!



horselover said:


> School's out for Summer!  (Insert singing here)
> 
> In honor of Father's Day the boys & I just recreated DH's favorite place from Disney at home. Goofy's Candy Shop!   They each made him a stick of chocolate covered marshmallows with all his favorite candy toppings & we also made a few chocolate covered oreos. Enough candy to give you a good belly ache!        The only thing we couldn't recreate were the cute Mickey straws they use to make the marshmallows. Oh well. I think DH will be pretty stoked when he sees his gift.
> 
> To all the dads out there:
> 
> HAPPY FATHER'S DAY!!!



What a wonderful idea, the candy!  How fun is that???

*Yes, to all of our Dads, I hope you have a wonderful Father's day.
I have to say, all of you dads who post on this thread (we have a lot of dads!), each and every one of you, are awesome.  I love reading about what you do with and for your children, and it makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.*



wildernessDad said:


> Got my new iPhone 3G S and it's a speed burner compared to my original iPhone.



You're going to get a cyber speeding ticket!!  Enjoy.


----------



## blossomz

Welcome Wirki!  

Maria..welcome to the BLT!

I'm getting worried...they say at the DVC get together they make adding on REALLY easy!  I keep thinking I'd like a few more BLT points myself!!!  I am debating if I should even go to the meet!

I'm pretty much packed and just needing to throw in the last minute stuff!  We're off early Tuesday morning!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

blossomz said:


> Welcome Wirki!
> 
> Maria..welcome to the BLT!
> 
> I'm getting worried...they say at the DVC get together they make adding on REALLY easy! I keep thinking I'd like a few more BLT points myself!!! I am debating if I should even go to the meet!
> 
> I'm pretty much packed and just needing to throw in the last minute stuff! We're off early Tuesday morning!!


 WARNING!!! DO NOT GO TO THE DVC MEET ON THE CRUISE!!! They have incredible deals that you can get only on the cruise, and I must tell you it was really hard saying no!


----------



## blossomz

O dear...hope I'm strong willed enough...but man..I would love more of those BLT's!!


----------



## Muushka

*Step away from the points

Step away from the points*​
Thank you.

I think I forgot to congratulate our Groupie-add-on-points-crew!  Congrats!


----------



## blossomz

Thank you Muushka!!!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

we had a great time at VWL last week!  We FINALLY used all our credits!   

DH and I ate around the world at places we'd never tried before and didn't care if we finished the meal or not  

Then, we ended up taking 12 snack credits with us.  Since we headed to Vero Beach we just stocked up on chips and microwave popcorn...not the best value, but we figured it would be good to go food. 

We got to Vero on Friday and  it here!  Tomorrow we head  back to VWL for one more night.  Promised DS14 that we would eat at ESPN before we head back home. 

The DDP has spoiled our kids so bad... when we got here DS8 asked if he could use a snack credit for a Mickey Bar     We had to explain that we don't have snack credits here


----------



## twokats

BWV Dreamin said:


> WARNING!!! DO NOT GO TO THE DVC MEET ON THE CRUISE!!! They have incredible deals that you can get only on the cruise, and I must tell you it was really hard saying no!



I will agree!!  We went to the DVC meet on our cruise in May and that was when my husband did the surprise add-on for me!  It was a great deal and they said the ones on the cruises are the only way to get that good of incentives.


----------



## jimmytammy

HAPPY FATHERS DAY to all the Groupie Dads!!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> HAPPY FATHERS DAY to all the Groupie Dads!!



I agree, just louder!  I hope it is a great day for all of you.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

*Happy Father's Day!!!!!*

Greetings from Pennsylvania.  Whew!  What a trip.  Got in 15 hours late!!!!!!  Boy I love flying.  Hey *Blossomz *I guess you have to leave Pa. in order to get some decent weather!  Hope you have a great trip!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Maria..welcome to the BLT!



Thanks *blossomz* ! 


And yes...the PA weather has been LOUSY.  This is the worst June I can recall in like forever.   We have had cool/dismal/rainy conditions with no sun probably 11-12 days out of the last 13 !!!!   The weather guy said on Friday, that if we had not had a dry/sunny day that day (FRI), we would have broken an all-time Philadelphia record for the most consecutive days with rain.  And it's not rain like in FL---where it rains 2-4 hours and then the sun comes out.  Oh no....this is an all day rain event, no sun, temps fighting to get to 70 most days.  I wait all winter and even most of spring for sun and warmth and I still don't have it here on the first day of summer.  Leaving for Tallahassee on Tues and sure hope I get some good weather there for the week.  


*Happy Father's Day and 1st day of summer to all !*
Maria


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

*Maria* - The weather in Iowa hasn't been as warm as normal but it hasn't been rainy like Pa.  Pretty dry actually.  The rain I've seen the last 2 days is the most I've seen in awhile!  Hopefully that won't continue to be the case!  I have an off topic question for you.  Any idea when the Spectrum is coming down?

*Horselover* - What a great idea for Father's day!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Father's Day!  *

Crazy how the weather most places seems off this year.  We've been having cool and rainy weather here in NV.  At least the sun is supposed to stay out all day today!


----------



## blossomz

The weather in PA has been lousy, but I hear it is REALLY hot at WDW!  I'm hoping it cools down a bit by Tuesday!!

....Must stop thinking about add ons!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

blossomz said:


> ....Must stop thinking about add ons!!!!



You'll have to let me know how that's done - we added on at BLT too!


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> And *Corinne*....don't think we'll use BLT points until 2010.  We're already planning on AKV and SSR developer points this summer.
> Maria



*Maria, *When is your summer trip?




LVSWL said:


> Just checking in from lovely HHI. Welcome to all the new Groupies!



Have a great time *LVSWL*!!!!!!!!!

*Teapot*, would love to hear about your experience at  the DVC event! Have fun!

*Kat4Disney* Congrats on your BLT purchase!!!!

*Good Ol Gal*, glad to hear you had a nice trip!!!

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY to all the Groupie dads ! Hope you are all able to take a nap (as my dh is right now!!)


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> You'll have to let me know how that's done - we added on at BLT too!



Congrats to you!     

Addonitis does seem to have a domino effect.  Once one tips over they all follow.  Love these boards, but sometimes they are a bad, bad thing!         But I keep coming back anyway.  Love my groupies!


----------



## DiznyDi

Good Monday Morning, Groupies! 

*blossomz,* Only 1 more sleep! Enjoy your time at the World and have fun on the cruise. Can't wait to read all about it.

Sunny today in Ohio...and NO rain in the forecast. 

Have a good week!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Happy Monday morning Groupies!  I'm behind so off to catch up on all the last few days' posts.  Enjoyed some away time with the family fishing and relaxing with DH extended family.  Didn't even bring my computer so I'm catching up now that I got my DS twins off to camp for the week!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Maria, When is your summer trip?


Haven't booked it yet Corinne....but for 2010 we'll most likely be looking at around Aug 14-25 (in that time range).  It will be at BLT as we're using our AKV points this year (also going mid to late Aug).  This time frame works for us because our one daughter starts classes at FSU on Aug 24.  

Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

> DLI : Any idea when the Spectrum is coming down?



Hi DLI !  In the fall I'm pretty sure.  We were just talking about it a couple weeks ago at work.  I think the last entertainment/sports event will be Sept 30. 

If you need an exact date I can try and search some local news sites.  Let me know....if I find out I'll post.  


So sad....I remember going to concerts at the Spectrum as a teen.   


Maria


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi DLI !  In the fall I'm pretty sure.  We were just talking about it a couple weeks ago at work.  I think the last entertainment/sports event will be Sept 30.
> 
> If you need an exact date I can try and search some local news sites.  Let me know....if I find out I'll post.
> 
> 
> So sad....I remember going to concerts at the Spectrum as a teen.
> 
> 
> Maria




Thanks Maria!  That's okay I don't need an exact date right now.  I was just wondering if it was going to happen while I was in Pa.  The Spectrum was a big part of my growing up years.  Went to alot of events there.  Especially Flyers games.  It will be sad when it comes down.

Hope everyone has a good Monday!


----------



## tea pot

Happy Monday Groupies

I hope all the *Groupie Dads *had a *Great Father's Day*  *You're a special group of **guys*  



Corinne said:


> *Teapot*, would love to hear about your experience at  the DVC event! Have fun!



Hi Corinne..We went last night 7pm to the Boston DVC Vacation As you Wish event...
We had a Fun Time... it was a cute show and fun to see Mickey and Mickey Fans here at home... they had some really cool give aways. My favorite is our new DVC Ears... 
We went knowing that we would not and could not add on... (we have added on 3 times already ) and *Boy was it so hard to walk away..but we did*..
The deals were unbelievable..and they were focused on BLT but after speaking to the guide they also applied to AKL, GVC, SSR, and they had other
deals on all the other resorts BCV,VWL, BWV....these rates were very competitive with resale rates.. only it would be a done deal ASAP...
Well maybe next time


----------



## BWV Dreamin

tea pot said:


> Happy Monday Groupies
> 
> I hope all the *Groupie Dads *had a *Great Father's Day* *You're a special group of **guys*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Corinne..We went last night 7pm to the Boston DVC Vacation As you Wish event...
> We had a Fun Time... it was a cute show and fun to see Mickey and Mickey Fans here at home... they had some really cool give aways. My favorite is our new DVC Ears...
> We went knowing that we would not and could not add on... (we have added on 3 times already ) and *Boy was it so hard to walk away..but we did*..
> The deals were unbelievable..and they were focused on BLT but after speaking to the guide they also applied to AKL, GVC, SSR, and they had other
> deals on all the other resorts BCV,VWL, BWV....these rates were very competitive with resale rates.. only it would be a done deal ASAP...
> Well maybe next time


 Can you tell me what the deals where that they offered on BWV, BCV, VWL? This is the first I have heard offering incentives on sold out resorts. Thanks for any info you can remember!


----------



## horselover

tea pot said:


> Hi Corinne..We went last night 7pm to the Boston DVC Vacation As you Wish event...
> We had a Fun Time... it was a cute show and fun to see Mickey and Mickey Fans here at home... they had some really cool give aways. My favorite is our new DVC Ears...
> We went knowing that we would not and could not add on... (we have added on 3 times already ) and *Boy was it so hard to walk away..but we did*..
> The deals were unbelievable..and they were focused on BLT but after speaking to the guide they also applied to AKL, GVC, SSR, and they had other
> deals on all the other resorts BCV,VWL, BWV....these rates were very competitive with resale rates.. only it would be a done deal ASAP...
> Well maybe next time



Huh?      We went on Sat. & there was no mention of other deals to be had except BLT.    They did mention you could still buy SSR, AKV, & GCV, but really pushed the BLT.  They did not say if you speak to a guide you could get info on add-ons at other resorts.      Had I know there were other options available I might not have gone the resale route.  Too late now.  I guess I really better hope my contract passes.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Good Monday to the Groupies!  Why is it that weekends seem to fly by at light speed and weekdays only sub-light?  Considering that all time has picked up in the past few years I guess I should be happy that something is still a little slower!



Corinne said:


> *Kat4Disney* Congrats on your BLT purchase!!!!



Thanks Corinne! 



horselover said:


> Congrats to you!
> 
> Addonitis does seem to have a domino effect.  Once one tips over they all follow.  Love these boards, but sometimes they are a bad, bad thing!         But I keep coming back anyway.  Love my groupies!



Thanks!  And ain't that the truth!!!  Must..stop..reading..trip reports, add on's and incentives!   Any word on your ROFR yet?  Hope you don't have to wait long.



tea pot said:


> The deals were unbelievable..and they were focused on BLT but after speaking to the guide they also applied to AKL, GVC, SSR, and they had other
> deals on all the other resorts BCV,VWL, BWV....these rates were very competitive with resale rates.. only it would be a done deal ASAP...
> Well maybe next time



Deals on the sold out resorts?  *See* - this is what I was talking about above and then I saw your post while I was writing!!!  The one other thing I was talking to my guide about was a few BCV points.  If I could have gotten a deal there would have been a few of those too with the BLT!    Then I'd be done - I swear!!!!


----------



## Corinne

MiaSRN62 said:


> Haven't booked it yet Corinne....but for 2010 we'll most likely be looking at around Aug 14-25 (in that time range).
> Maria



LOL, *Maria,* I was wondering why I had not heard about your summer trip! It is NEXT summer! 



tea pot said:


> Hi Corinne..We went last night 7pm to the Boston DVC Vacation As you Wish event...
> We had a Fun Time... it was a cute show and fun to see Mickey and Mickey Fans here at home... they had some really cool give aways. My favorite is our new DVC Ears...
> We went knowing that we would not and could not add on... (we have added on 3 times already ) and *Boy was it so hard to walk away..but we did*..
> The deals were unbelievable..and they were focused on BLT but after speaking to the guide they also applied to AKL, GVC, SSR, and they had other
> deals on all the other resorts BCV,VWL, BWV....these rates were very competitive with resale rates.. only it would be a done deal ASAP...
> Well maybe next time



Hi *Teapot*, glad you had fun!  I WOULD LOVE to buy at BLT or BCV, but I do not see it happening any time soon.....


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Thanks!  And ain't that the truth!!!  Must..stop..reading..trip reports, add on's and incentives!   Any word on your ROFR yet?  Hope you don't have to wait long.



No news yet, but it's only been a week.  I do have other news though that I know you'll sympathize with.  My horse is lame.        He's been off & on since Wed. of last week.  I thought it might just be he was sore from doing things he hasn't been asked to do before.  He was ok on Sat. & Sun., but lame again today.  I suspect it could be a hock issue.    Not what I want to hear right now.         The vet will be out tomorrow.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> No news yet, but it's only been a week.  I do have other news though that I know you'll sympathize with.  My horse is lame.        He's been off & on since Wed. of last week.  I thought it might just be he was sore from doing things he hasn't been asked to do before.  He was ok on Sat. & Sun., but lame again today.  I suspect it could be a hock issue.    Not what I want to hear right now.         The vet will be out tomorrow.



Oh no!  I can completely sympathize - I've been going thru lameness issues with my 18yo paint for the last year.  He has arthritis but also keeps getting out of hip alignment which is causing problems.  There may be something more but that's what the vet and chiro have come up with.   And today I find DH's horse has a good cut on his LH hoof - from kicking in his pen.  At least he doesn't seem to be lame but I haven't done more than watch him walk.

I hope that it just ends up being soreness or a strain so he feels better soon and you can keep on riding and showing!


----------



## disney0210

Hi everyone,

Pls forgive me if this has been asked before.  Just wanted to know if there are limited views for studios at VWL.  Are all the VWL studios facing the parking lot for example, or are there some facing the trees, the lake, and so on and so forth?  I would like to request a studio that faces the trees or the lake, but not sure if that was a possibility.  I do understand that requests are never guaranteed.

This is our first stay at VWL and it will be DH's bday while we are there so I'd like to take a chance in making it extra special...  How nice would that be to drink coffee in the morning in a balcony facing nature...  Oh, wait, studios at VWL all have balconies, too, right?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Corinne

You certainly can request a woods view.  We had a great studio last summer, it was a woods view and you could see the lake through the trees!  Other's on this thread know much more than I do about the rooms at VWL, so I am sure they will chime in.  Be sure to mention your dh's bday when you check in! Have a magical time!


----------



## eliza61

Here's a floor plan of the villas.  

http://www.jeffreyandjennifer.com/wlvillas_map.pdf

I probably would stick with simply requesting a wood toward the lake.  I like being a little high up but that's just my personal preference.

Enjoy!!


----------



## disney0210

eliza61 said:


> Here's a floor plan of the villas.
> 
> http://www.jeffreyandjennifer.com/wlvillas_map.pdf
> 
> I probably would stick with simply requesting a wood toward the lake.  I like being a little high up but that's just my personal preference.
> 
> Enjoy!!



5th floor, Eliza?

And today I can just call MS again and mention my reservation # and then ask them to put notes on my ressie regarding the view request, right?  As simple as that?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

disney0210 said:


> 5th floor, Eliza?
> 
> And today I can just call MS again and mention my reservation # and then ask them to put notes on my ressie regarding the view request, right? As simple as that?


 We had #3543 and it was great!! I emailed my requests in thru dvcmember.com, and all my requests were met! I would suggest doing this.


----------



## disney0210

BWV Dreamin said:


> We had #3543 and it was great!! I emailed my requests in thru dvcmember.com, and all my requests were met! I would suggest doing this.



Was that woods view?


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies,

Hope everyone had a good weekend.

Happydinks- Good Luck with the job search.

HL- Good luck with your December waitlist for VWL and passing ROFR for your add on.

WELCOME WIRKI

Maria - Congrats on your BLT add on. I am currently fighting the add on bug myself.

Good ol Gal - Glad to hear you had such a great time at our home away from home.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

disney0210 said:


> Was that woods view?


 Yes woods view, pool side.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> No news yet, but it's only been a week.  I do have other news though that I know you'll sympathize with.  My horse is lame.        He's been off & on since Wed. of last week.  I thought it might just be he was sore from doing things he hasn't been asked to do before.  He was ok on Sat. & Sun., but lame again today.  I suspect it could be a hock issue.    Not what I want to hear right now.         The vet will be out tomorrow.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Oh no!  I can completely sympathize - I've been going thru lameness issues with my 18yo paint for the last year.  He has arthritis but also keeps getting out of hip alignment which is causing problems.  There may be something more but that's what the vet and chiro have come up with.   And today I find DH's horse has a good cut on his LH hoof - from kicking in his pen.  At least he doesn't seem to be lame but I haven't done more than watch him walk.
> 
> I hope that it just ends up being soreness or a strain so he feels better soon and you can keep on riding and showing!



*HL* - How did the vet visit go?  Hope he is okay.  Yours too *Kathy*!  Here is some moose dust for your kids.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> *HL* - How did the vet visit go?  Hope he is okay.  Yours too *Kathy*!  Here is some moose dust for your kids.



Hi DLI!  Thanks for checking!  Our boy still seems to be walking ok and is ornery as ever.  He doesn't like me picking up that leg though to look at the hoof so I know it hurts a bit.  Just hoping he doesn't pick up an infection or get more of a crack and we should be ok.  DH is busy working with little time to ride right now so Sam should have good chance to heal.

How did things go with Shi horselover?


----------



## horselover

Disney loving Iowan said:


> *HL* - How did the vet visit go?  Hope he is okay.  Yours too *Kathy*!  Here is some moose dust for your kids.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> Hi DLI!  Thanks for checking!  Our boy still seems to be walking ok and is ornery as ever.  He doesn't like me picking up that leg though to look at the hoof so I know it hurts a bit.  Just hoping he doesn't pick up an infection or get more of a crack and we should be ok.  DH is busy working with little time to ride right now so Sam should have good chance to heal.
> 
> How did things go with Shi horselover?



Thanks for the good wishes.  I guess it was a good news/bad news visit.  The good news is it was not his hocks.  The bad news is it was a stifle problem, but not just on the RH as I suspected.  The vet said it was LH & RH.           He got all tranqued up & then the vet inject both sides.    Poor baby.  I hate to see them all drugged up like that.  He was leaning his head against me & looked so sad.     But on the bright side this should take care of the problem.    His vet wants to me to work him every day for the next 10 days so he doesn't stiffen up & then have the pain set in.    My summer leaser showed up to ride him for me this afternoon & apparently he wanted no part of that.  She called me & said he was wild as could be & she's not afraid of much so he must have been bad.   Hopefully that was just because he had a really bad morning & has been stuck inside for the last day & 1/2.  Who knows what I'll find when I go there tomorrow.   I thought raising kids was hard!   

Kathy - Sending some moose dust your way for your guy.  No infection & a fast recovery!


----------



## eliza61

Oh my god, Granny is right...  I am Sid,

So my in-laws are in town for Rizzo the Rats graduation.  My In-laws are wonderful people; unfortunately they did not have a happy marriage.  Since Divorce was not an option for a lot of their generation, they stayed miserably married for 20 years.  When the finally got divorced it left a lot of hard feelings.  
To put it politely my In-laws hate each other with nuclear capability. 

Luckily for me, my sister in law is a very smart cookie, envisioning the horror of separate holidays & vacations she played the one “card” no one wants to be accused of using.  Yep, she played the “Grandchildren” card.  She informed them, that she was not spending Christmas, thanksgiving and summer vacations bouncing back and forth and listening to snips about the “ex”.  They could all damn well get a long for a few hours or it would be 2099 before any one clapped eyes on the grandkids.  Well, this left them one option:  Out do the other in the gift giving department, they've been "one upping one another for 10 years.  Now most parents only have to worry about their kids asking for a pony or millions of video games but when underneath your kids 8th grade graduation picture it say “most likely to be an evil genius” you tend to keep a closer eye.
Sid mentioned to his grandparents that Rizzo will have 3 trips to Disney this year and he’s only going to be able to go once with the family and that’s when I sold my soul to the devil:

MIL:  You know, I’ve been thinking of taking the family to DW for Christmas this year.
FIL:    Actually, didn’t you say you guys own a time share?  I’ve been looking into buying one from the Marriott but Disney sounds good, that way I can take the boys every summer.
MIL:  Eliza, weren’t you trying to get a room at the new BLT?  Maybe that will be a good Christmas gift.  How does that work?

Well by this time me & Sid look like this  






I’m slipping the kid 20 bucks underneath the table to ratchet up the sad/pitiful look, I'm casually mentioning that they could probably get a great deal on WLV resale and “the old guy” is rummaging through the closet looking for the gun with the silver bullets in it.

I think I've just pimped my son out for  some BLT points.


----------



## DiznyDi

Too funny Eliza!


----------



## horselover

OMG Eliza!         You do what you gotta do to get those BLT points!


----------



## horselover

Kat4Disney - please note my new avatar!  Cute isn't he?!       I'd love to see some pics of your guys.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:
			
		

> Im slipping the kid 20 bucks underneath the table to ratchet up the sad/pitiful look, I'm casually mentioning that they could probably get a great deal on WLV resale and the old guy is rummaging through the closet looking for the gun with the silver bullets in it.
> 
> I think I've just pimped my son out for some BLT points.




Eliza....we've never been prouder of you!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> I think I've just pimped my son out for  some BLT points.



Oh my word Liza that is awesome!!!!  



horselover said:


> Kat4Disney - please note my new avatar!  Cute isn't he?!       I'd love to see some pics of your guys.


He is so pretty!  Glad that the news wasn't as bad as it could have been!  (I had to ask DD what a stifle problem is!)  
Kathy I hope your baby's crack heals okay and quickly!  

Went to see Up again last night!!!  Sure hope to get to do the character meet and greet in Sept.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

we are finally home back in Ohio and miss VWL already   We left VWL at 6am on Monday and got back here to OH at 10:15pm.  Long drive, but at least we got to go to the MK one last time on Sunday night. 

We're blessed that we'll be back for Christmas so I get to start counting again  

We played the family trivia game at the pool for the very first time and it was alot of fun.  We got stumped on two of the questions!


----------



## Happydinks

eliza61 said:


> I think I've just pimped my son out for  some BLT points.



OMG - in the dark depths of looking for my next job - I read this and bust out laughing!   Eliza - ya gotta write a book - either that or go on comedy tour! You'd make a fortune as a stand up (and wouldn't have to be concerned with cut hours!)


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*eliza* - 

Great episode for the tv show you are going to do about the lives of the VWL ladies. 

*horselover* - beautiful horse!

Hope all the groupie horses who are hurt/ill get well soon!

*Muushka* - Hang in there on the job hunt.  Sorry to hear you didn't get any word yet.  Hope they are just slow to decide. Would be nice if they let you know.

*DLI* - hope you get to meet the UP characters on your trip.  I would like to see that movie again.  May take my son to see it when he is home next week.

*Good Ol Gal* - Welcome home and glad you had a safe & fun trip.  Never tried the pool trivia--that sounds like fun!  Yay for planning a Christmas trip.

Congrats to all the groupies who did add ons.  We just completed our BLT add on too. I have to eat my words now that I wouldn't want to stay there.  I liked it much better in person and my kids loved it.  We all agreed we would like the lake view best.


----------



## horselover

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> Great episode for the tv show you are going to do about the lives of the VWL ladies.



Ooooo I like it!  The Real Housewives of VWL!   It has a nice ring to it!    Sign me up!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Good Ol Gal said:


> we are finally home back in Ohio and miss VWL already   We left VWL at 6am on Monday and got back here to OH at 10:15pm.  Long drive, but at least we got to go to the MK one last time on Sunday night.
> 
> We're blessed that we'll be back for Christmas so I get to start counting again
> 
> We played the family trivia game at the pool for the very first time and it was alot of fun.  We got stumped on two of the questions!



Welcome back!  We sure would like some pictures!!!!

*Eliza* - I would buy your book!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Well, I am a VWL groupie housewife,that has had go back to work full time! Does that still count? Instead of Wysteria Lane, what would the street name be?


----------



## horselover

BWV Dreamin said:


> Well, I am a VWL groupie housewife,that has had go back to work full time! Does that still count? Instead of Wysteria Lane, what would the street name be?



Timberline Drive of course!


----------



## eliza61

Happydinks said:


> OMG - in the dark depths of looking for my next job - I read this and bust out laughing!   Eliza - ya gotta write a book - either that or go on comedy tour! You'd make a fortune as a stand up (and wouldn't have to be concerned with cut hours!)





KeepSwimmingDory said:


> *eliza* -
> 
> Great episode for the tv show you are going to do about the lives of the VWL ladies.
> 
> *horselover* - beautiful horse!
> 
> Hope all the groupie horses who are hurt/ill get well soon!
> 
> 
> 
> *DLI* - hope you get to meet the UP characters on your trip.  I would like to see that movie again.  May take my son to see it when he is home next week.
> 
> *Good Ol Gal* - Welcome home and glad you had a safe & fun trip.  Never tried the pool trivia--that sounds like fun!  Yay for planning a Christmas trip.
> 
> .





horselover said:


> Ooooo I like it!  The Real Housewives of VWL!   It has a nice ring to it!    Sign me up!





Disney loving Iowan said:


> Welcome back!  We sure would like some pictures!!!!
> 
> *Eliza* - I would buy your book!!!




Thanks guys.  the only thing "the old guy" & I can figure out is that we are some sort of late, late, late show for heaven.    Whenever the Angels get tired of dealing with Iraq, Iran & politicians in Argentina (ok that one's got even me baffled) they say "hey lets mess with Sid & Rizzo"  

I'll start working on a theme song. 

Horse lover, the horse is gorgeous.
Welcome back Good ole girl, glad your trip was awesome.  I've got 4 more days to work over (I mean work on) the In-laws.


----------



## jimmytammy

Eliza

You are bad, but in a good sorta VWL lovin way


----------



## Muushka

As I become overwhelmed with the news (TV), I come here and smile.  Eliza, as usual, .

I second the Timberline Drive vote!

Welcome home Good Ol Gal.

HL, your horse is beautiful.

Dory, I agree, it would be nice if they would get back to me!


----------



## LVSWL

Muushka said:


> As I become overwhelmed with the news (TV), I come here and smile.  Eliza, as usual, .
> 
> I second the Timberline Drive vote!
> 
> Welcome home Good Ol Gal.
> 
> HL, your horse is beautiful.
> 
> Dory, I agree, it would be nice if they would get back to me!



Muushka, sorry no word yet..maybe we could have a girls lunch to pass the time 
We are back from our trip to HHI with a stopover in Charleston for our son's college orientation. This letting go business is tougher than I thought.
At least we have one more trip to WDW to enjoytogether  before he is off on his own in August.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

LVSWL said:


> We are back from our trip to HHI with a stopover in Charleston for our son's college orientation. This letting go business is tougher than I thought.
> At least we have one more trip to WDW to enjoytogether  before he is off on his own in August.



Oh boy.  I have 2 years till DD graduates and I am dreading it already!  Fortunatly she wants to go to a school close to home and still live at home.  Hugs to you LVSWL!


----------



## Muushka

LVSWL said:


> Muushka, sorry no word yet..maybe we could have a girls lunch to pass the time
> We are back from our trip to HHI with a stopover in Charleston for our son's college orientation. This letting go business is tougher than I thought.
> At least we have one more trip to WDW to enjoytogether  before he is off on his own in August.



I received a very nice email from the HR that I interviewed with, I didn't get the job, but they said that they planned on growing and will keep my resume.  So sad, but 27 miles each way is something that I sort of dreaded.

Anywhoo, lunch would be great, I will PM you!


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> I received a very nice email from the HR that I interviewed with, I didn't get the job, but they said that they planned on growing and will keep my resume.  So sad, but 27 miles each way is something that I sort of dreaded.



Oh Muushka I'm sorry.      Things are so competitive out there right now.  Moose dust coming your way that you'll find something even better & closer!


----------



## Corinne

*Muushka* sorry you were not offered the job, but that commute would send me over the edge! I hope something great comes along soon!

*Good Ol Gal*, welcome back home!

*Horselover*, great new avatar!


----------



## disney0210

Muushka, sorry you didn't get it, but there's a reason for everything.  More pixie dust your way!


----------



## eliza61

Ok, I'm thinking of doing that new dessert buffet at the MK.  The one here on the dis but I gotta tell you ~20 bucks/person for dessert is holding me back, jsut a bit.  That would be almost 80 for the whole gang.  ouch.

It looks yummy but I'm a 1 slice of cheesecake type of gal.  Any groupies going to give it a whirl.


----------



## horselover

eliza61 said:


> Ok, I'm thinking of doing that new dessert buffet at the MK.  The one here on the dis but I gotta tell you ~20 bucks/person for dessert is holding me back, jsut a bit.  That would be almost 80 for the whole gang.  ouch.
> 
> It looks yummy but I'm a 1 slice of cheesecake type of gal.  Any groupies going to give it a whirl.



Looking at the pics that have been posted makes it look very tempting.    We're not going down during the period it's running, but if they were to extend it we might consider it.   I love a good dessert buffet!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Well, this last trip to VWL has now changed my husband forever. He has talked non-stop about Wilderness Lodge and Villas. He has even made a mini-lodge in his train garden with a beach and pier to boot! (I will post this over the weekend). He wants to own at VWL. My big contract is at BWV, and I would have to sell that first in order to buy VWL! Not sure I want to do that. Other than Christmas, is it really all that hard to get into at 7 mos? Our last trip was first week of June, no problem with a ressie then. There is only a slight difference in MF's and resales price. Not sure it would be worth it to sell, but I need all the groupie's advice!!!! I never knew the love for the lodge would have such a big impact! What do doooo!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

BWV Dreamin said:


> Well, this last trip to VWL has now changed my husband forever. He has talked non-stop about Wilderness Lodge and Villas. He has even made a mini-lodge in his train garden with a beach and pier to boot! (I will post this over the weekend). He wants to own at VWL. My big contract is at BWV, and I would have to sell that first in order to buy VWL! Not sure I want to do that. Other than Christmas, is it really all that hard to get into at 7 mos? Our last trip was first week of June, no problem with a ressie then. There is only a slight difference in MF's and resales price. Not sure it would be worth it to sell, but I need all the groupie's advice!!!! I never knew the love for the lodge would have such a big impact! What do doooo!!!!



Ahhh the call of the Lodge...

Are you able to consider an add-on of 50-75 points? Going direct through Disney you can use your Disney Visa and have 6 months at 0%. We did this with our last add-on. Our guide had said only $2500.00 would apply to the 0%, but when we got our statement, the entire amount was at 0%. It would cost a little more, but you should have points immediately and better yet, there will be no stress 1) waiting on the 'right' contract 2) waiting on ROFR. A small add-on would give you your booking advantage during the holiday season. You can always add days at 7 months, if available. If all else fails, you've at last had the several days at the Lodge prior to moving to BWV.

Only you can decide what is best for your family. My husband is an advocate of taking a sheet of paper and drawing a line down the middle with pros on one side and cons on the other. Sometimes seeing your options in writing helps to clear your mind and allow you to make an intelligent, educated decision rather than an emotional one.  coming your way!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Muushka* Sending good thoughts your way. Sorry this one didn't work out for you.

*Eliza* I'm not a dessert person. There's no way I'd do a dessert buffet unless DH really, really, really wanted to do it. The money would be wasted on me.

Nice to have you back *Good Ol Gal*

And *horselover*, nice to see Shi as your new avatar!

Wishing one and all a nice week-end! Hope everyone stays cool and dry!


----------



## Muushka

BWV Dreamin said:


> Well, this last trip to VWL has now changed my husband forever. He has talked non-stop about Wilderness Lodge and Villas. He has even made a mini-lodge in his train garden with a beach and pier to boot! (I will post this over the weekend). He wants to own at VWL. My big contract is at BWV, and I would have to sell that first in order to buy VWL! Not sure I want to do that. Other than Christmas, is it really all that hard to get into at 7 mos? Our last trip was first week of June, no problem with a ressie then. There is only a slight difference in MF's and resales price. Not sure it would be worth it to sell, but I need all the groupie's advice!!!! I never knew the love for the lodge would have such a big impact! What do doooo!!!!



That is so cool, your husband and his train garden ala-Wilderness Lodge!

I don't think it is that hard to get the VWL reservations outside of December.  Honestly, I don't think it would be worth it to sell.  And if something happened that you did want to go in December, I can imagine there is a groupie who could swap some points with you (that would be me) for a reservation.  Welcome to Groupie Madness!

Thank you all for your kind encouraging words.  As I spoke with the HR lady, she mentioned that I was the next choice and they expected to be growing (this is such cool lab technology, I can see this happening!) and would probably be calling me.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Muushka said:


> That is so cool, your husband and his train garden ala-Wilderness Lodge!
> 
> I don't think it is that hard to get the VWL reservations outside of December. Honestly, I don't think it would be worth it to sell. And if something happened that you did want to go in December, I can imagine there is a groupie who could swap some points with you (that would be me) for a reservation. Welcome to Groupie Madness!
> 
> Thank you all for your kind encouraging words. As I spoke with the HR lady, she mentioned that I was the next choice and they expected to be growing (this is such cool lab technology, I can see this happening!) and would probably be calling me.


 Thanks for the help all! I think I will give it a try at 7 mos. and see how that goes (or see about an exchange ). Pixie dust for Muushka


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Thank you all for your kind encouraging words.  As I spoke with the HR lady, she mentioned that I was the next choice and they expected to be growing (this is such cool lab technology, I can see this happening!) and would probably be calling me.



Muushka I hope something opens up soon for you!

Just watched the Captain EO video that someone posted.  I was never a big Michael Jackson fan but did like the movie.  My DD being only 16 never got to see it in person so we watched the post together.  What a shame how his life went.


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

Sorry I can't seem to keep up on things here but trying. I have some reading to do.

When I was at VWL last October 2008 I did the conversation with a Walt Disney World Train Specialist in The Carolwood Pacific Room at Villas at Wilderness Lodge.

I just uploaded it to YouTube if anyone is interested in having a look here is the link. Sorry I had to brake it up into 6 parts due to time limits.

http://www.youtube.com/uvmpodcast

Now time to goof off at work and catch up on things going on here.

 Joe


----------



## horselover

*BWV Dreamin'* - I would agree with the other advice you've been given.  Try the 7 mo. ressie & see how it goes before you sell.  Would hate to see you do something drastic you might regret.  Not that I think you'd regret owning at our Lodge!         That walking to Epcot location is great though.  If you decide to do the small add-on option per DizneyDi's suggestion I can also confirm that when we did our add-on (50 pts.) the entire amount was 0% interest for 6 mos.  Not sure if that was because we split it into 2 25 pt. contracts or not.

*Teapot *- did I miss your post about the details on incentives offered for the sold out resorts at the Boston event?  Not that it matters too much now, but I know they didn't mention that when we were there on Sat. so now my curiousity is up.  It might be nice to imagine this is something they'd do outside an event sometime in the future.  Highly doubtful though.  Please post the details when you get a minute.  Thanks!


----------



## Corinne

Muushka said:


> Thank you all for your kind encouraging words.  As I spoke with the HR lady, she mentioned that I was the next choice and they expected to be growing (this is such cool lab technology, I can see this happening!) and would probably be calling me.



Muushka, I interviewed with the company I currently work for and did not get the job.  I kept in touch with the HR administrator, and when a different position opened up a few months later, I was offered the job.  Ironically, the person who was hired for the first job gave her notice and they asked me to take on her duties as well~so, you never know!!! I shall keep thinking good thoughts for you!


----------



## Muushka

Thank you Corrine, for the encouragement.  But do I understand it that you are now doing 2 people's jobs?  I hope they doubled your salary!  I will keep my eye on their website and will email the HR lady  occasionally.  She was very nice.


----------



## Corinne

Muushka said:


> Thank you Corrine, for the encouragement.  But do I understand it that you are now doing 2 people's jobs?  I hope they doubled your salary!  I will keep my eye on their website and will email the HR lady  occasionally.  She was very nice.



They sure did!  I am blonde, but not stupid! hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## horselover

Started looking at airfares this week when SWA released for Dec.  Found out it was cheaper to fly on Fri. than Sat.   Who knew?  Usually Fridays are more $$.  So decided to call to see if I could add a night in a studio instead of a 1 BR for Friday.  For one night I really didn't want to spend a ton of points.  Really not feeling much hope for that Wed. 12/9 w/l request to come through at VWL.  Of course nothing available at VWL, but they did have a studio savannah view at AKV!  I grabbed it.  For one night I absolutely want that savannah view.   I would have preferred to be all in one spot but I'm really excited to be finally getting the chance to stay at my "other" home & it gives us the extra day that I think we'll really need to do everything we want to do.          So Muush please put us down for 12/4-12/9.  12/4 AKV, 12/5-9 VWL!  

If our SSR contract passes (please!) then I'll do a point reallocation once those pts. hit my account & put the borrowed '10 pts. back.  Win/win situation!           ROFR fairies please be kind to me!  


Off to book my airfare.  Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

eliza61 said:


> Oh my god, Granny is right...  I am Sid,
> 
> So my in-laws are in town for Rizzo the Rats graduation.  My In-laws are wonderful people; unfortunately they did not have a happy marriage.  Since Divorce was not an option for a lot of their generation, they stayed miserably married for 20 years.  When the finally got divorced it left a lot of hard feelings.
> To put it politely my In-laws hate each other with nuclear capability.
> 
> Luckily for me, my sister in law is a very smart cookie, envisioning the horror of separate holidays & vacations she played the one card no one wants to be accused of using.  Yep, she played the Grandchildren card.  She informed them, that she was not spending Christmas, thanksgiving and summer vacations bouncing back and forth and listening to snips about the ex.  They could all damn well get a long for a few hours or it would be 2099 before any one clapped eyes on the grandkids.  Well, this left them one option:  Out do the other in the gift giving department, they've been "one upping one another for 10 years.  Now most parents only have to worry about their kids asking for a pony or millions of video games but when underneath your kids 8th grade graduation picture it say most likely to be an evil genius you tend to keep a closer eye.
> Sid mentioned to his grandparents that Rizzo will have 3 trips to Disney this year and hes only going to be able to go once with the family and thats when I sold my soul to the devil:
> 
> MIL:  You know, Ive been thinking of taking the family to DW for Christmas this year.
> FIL:    Actually, didnt you say you guys own a time share?  Ive been looking into buying one from the Marriott but Disney sounds good, that way I can take the boys every summer.
> MIL:  Eliza, werent you trying to get a room at the new BLT?  Maybe that will be a good Christmas gift.  How does that work?
> 
> Well by this time me & Sid look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im slipping the kid 20 bucks underneath the table to ratchet up the sad/pitiful look, I'm casually mentioning that they could probably get a great deal on WLV resale and the old guy is rummaging through the closet looking for the gun with the silver bullets in it.
> 
> I think I've just pimped my son out for  some BLT points.



Eliza- That is a GREAT story...you have inspired me. I should get my daughter to work on my dad for a purchase..lol. Good luck with your evil plot..lol



Muushka said:


> I received a very nice email from the HR that I interviewed with, I didn't get the job, but they said that they planned on growing and will keep my resume.  So sad, but 27 miles each way is something that I sort of dreaded.
> 
> Anywhoo, lunch would be great, I will PM you!



Muushka - Sorry you didn't get the job. Hopefully something good will come your way soon.



eliza61 said:


> Ok, I'm thinking of doing that new dessert buffet at the MK.  The one here on the dis but I gotta tell you ~20 bucks/person for dessert is holding me back, jsut a bit.  That would be almost 80 for the whole gang.  ouch.
> 
> It looks yummy but I'm a 1 slice of cheesecake type of gal.  Any groupies going to give it a whirl.



Eliza- My daughter and I are thinking of trying this next month. You'd never know it looking at me but I am not much of a dessert person. She is pushing for it so I am considering giving it a try. I am thinking having a place to sit and relax while watching Wishes in the middle of July might be worth it. I will let you know what we decide.


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> If our SSR contract passes (please!) then I'll do a point reallocation once those pts. hit my account & put the borrowed '10 pts. back.  Win/win situation!           ROFR fairies please be kind to me!
> 
> 
> Off to book my airfare.  Have a great weekend everyone!



Woo! Congrats Horselover! Hope you hear soon about the rofr!


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> I received a very nice email from the HR that I interviewed with, I didn't get the job, but they said that they planned on growing and will keep my resume.  So sad, but 27 miles each way is something that I sort of dreaded.



Sorry to hear this Muushka - but keep the faith something will come along (not 27 miles away hopefully!).


----------



## Anna114

horselover said:


> Started looking at airfares this week when SWA released for Dec.  Found out it was cheaper to fly on Fri. than Sat.   Who knew?  Usually Fridays are more $$.  So decided to call to see if I could add a night in a studio instead of a 1 BR for Friday.  For one night I really didn't want to spend a ton of points.  Really not feeling much hope for that Wed. 12/9 w/l request to come through at VWL.  Of course nothing available at VWL, but they did have a studio savannah view at AKV!  I grabbed it.  For one night I absolutely want that savannah view.   I would have preferred to be all in one spot but I'm really excited to be finally getting the chance to stay at my "other" home & it gives us the extra day that I think we'll really need to do everything we want to do.          So Muush please put us down for 12/4-12/9.  12/4 AKV, 12/5-9 VWL!
> 
> If our SSR contract passes (please!) then I'll do a point reallocation once those pts. hit my account & put the borrowed '10 pts. back.  Win/win situation!           ROFR fairies please be kind to me!
> 
> 
> Off to book my airfare.  Have a great weekend everyone!


 

Play with your days a little bit. Flying on weekends is usually more. Flying home on a Monday helps too. My trip of May 06 ended up being 2 days longer but not much more expensive because of the airfair on SWA.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*Muushka* - Sorry to hear that but hoping something closer to you comes along that will be even better!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

My husband spent many hours remaking the train garden to represent VWL from our last trip. Notice it even has a beach, pier, and wooden walkway! I hope you all enjoy....


----------



## horselover

BWV Dreamin said:


> My husband spent many hours remaking the train garden to represent VWL from our last trip. Notice it even has a beach, pier, and wooden walkway! I hope you all enjoy....



That is so awesome!  Hats off to your DH!


----------



## Corinne

Oh man, BWV Dreamin, that is amazing! I think you may have to change your user id!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

BWV Dreamin said:


> My husband spent many hours remaking the train garden to represent VWL from our last trip. Notice it even has a beach, pier, and wooden walkway! I hope you all enjoy....



LOVE it! 

And I agree with Corinne. We'll just call your DH VWL Dreamin


----------



## DiznyDi

*BWV Dreamin* WOW! Very nicely done. Your husband has done an outstanding job. Love the castle, too!


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

BWV Dreamin said:


> My husband spent many hours remaking the train garden to represent VWL from our last trip. Notice it even has a beach, pier, and wooden walkway! I hope you all enjoy....


 
That is awsome! Are you guys members of local Garden Railway Club. I was active years ago with the WVMGRS but after our national convention it was too much for me. Still love the Trains!

Joe


----------



## Muushka

Corinne said:


> They sure did!  I am blonde, but not stupid! hahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



 Good thing!



horselover said:


> Started looking at airfares this week when SWA released for Dec.  Found out it was cheaper to fly on Fri. than Sat.   Who knew?  Usually Fridays are more $$.  So decided to call to see if I could add a night in a studio instead of a 1 BR for Friday.  For one night I really didn't want to spend a ton of points.  Really not feeling much hope for that Wed. 12/9 w/l request to come through at VWL.  Of course nothing available at VWL, but they did have a studio savannah view at AKV!  I grabbed it.  For one night I absolutely want that savannah view.   I would have preferred to be all in one spot but I'm really excited to be finally getting the chance to stay at my "other" home & it gives us the extra day that I think we'll really need to do everything we want to do.          So Muush please put us down for 12/4-12/9.  12/4 AKV, 12/5-9 VWL!
> 
> If our SSR contract passes (please!) then I'll do a point reallocation once those pts. hit my account & put the borrowed '10 pts. back.  Win/win situation!           ROFR fairies please be kind to me!
> 
> 
> Off to book my airfare.  Have a great weekend everyone!



Woohoo!  Got it and congrats!



Happydinks said:


> Sorry to hear this Muushka - but keep the faith something will come along (not 27 miles away hopefully!).



Yeah, around the corner is my first choice. 



KeepSwimmingDory said:


> *Muushka* - Sorry to hear that but hoping something closer to you comes along that will be even better!



Awww, those kitties are so cute, my chin is up!



WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> Sorry I can't seem to keep up on things here but trying. I have some reading to do.
> 
> When I was at VWL last October 2008 I did the conversation with a Walt Disney World Train Specialist in The Carolwood Pacific Room at Villas at Wilderness Lodge.
> 
> I just uploaded it to YouTube if anyone is interested in having a look here is the link. Sorry I had to brake it up into 6 parts due to time limits.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/uvmpodcast
> 
> Now time to goof off at work and catch up on things going on here.
> 
> Joe



Hey Joe!  good to see you.  I have to make a date with Mr Muush to watch the train specialist.  I watched the first one, very informative!  Thank you for posting it.

BWV Dreamin, your husband rocks!  Mr Muush is jealous!  Love the beach and the lodge.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> Sorry I can't seem to keep up on things here but trying. I have some reading to do.
> 
> When I was at VWL last October 2008 I did the conversation with a Walt Disney World Train Specialist in The Carolwood Pacific Room at Villas at Wilderness Lodge.
> 
> I just uploaded it to YouTube if anyone is interested in having a look here is the link. Sorry I had to brake it up into 6 parts due to time limits.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/uvmpodcast
> 
> Now time to goof off at work and catch up on things going on here.
> 
> Joe



Very interesting!  Thanks for posting the link.  I still have more to watch but I'm enjoying it very much.  Someone asked on another thread a while back about why that mantle is crooked in the Carolwood Pacific room.  I figured that must have been done on purpose--interesting to hear him talk about the lodge.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> That is awsome! Are you guys members of local Garden Railway Club. I was active years ago with the WVMGRS but after our national convention it was too much for me. Still love the Trains!
> 
> Joe



No, he didn't know there was one! I am going to show him this link! Thanks for the info Joe! And a "thank you" shout out to everyone for their nice comments. The train and train garden is his stress relief from the work world.


----------



## bobbiwoz

BWV Dreamin that's a great train layout!  I would love to have something like that in my yard!

Bobbi


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

*BWV Dreamin*  - I love the train set up!  Tell your DH that he did a great job!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Disney loving Iowan said:


> *BWV Dreamin* - I love the train set up! Tell your DH that he did a great job!


 
I did! He says thank you!! And because he also has *speakers *around the train garden, he wants to know where he can buy the Wilderness Lodge music that's piped in around the resort?



bobbiwoz said:


> BWV Dreamin that's a great train layout! I would love to have something like that in my yard!
> 
> 
> 
> Bobbi



All of the rock that you see was dug up from our yard. All natural, its amazing!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

BWV Dreamin said:


> I did! He says thank you!! And because he also has *speakers *around the train garden, he wants to know where he can buy the Wilderness Lodge music that's piped in around the resort?



The best information I have seen about the WL music is here:

http://www.mousesavers.com/wlmusic.html

How awesome that would be to have that playing in your back yard.  I could sit and watch that train and listen to that music for a long time!


----------



## eliza61

Word Scramble.

Unscramble the letters below to find a list of Disney Villains:

Vierlcialuelde
ualsur
hoaktaconip
snagto
zrgu
hacgnbroe
fjaar
sflmuapfeh
prhoep



OT:
Is it me or does any one else in the "50 over" gang feel like maybe we should get an extra physical.  Jeez,
First Michael J, then the oxyclean guy, drops dead.  Ouch.


----------



## Granny

Good Monday morning Groupies!!

Eliza...I agree that between celebrities and several work colleagues passing away before the age of 55, it is scary!    It continues to reinforce that while it is prudent to save for tomorrow, it shouldn't come completely at the expense of enjoying today. 

I'll give a couple of the jumble words a shot:

*Vierlcialuelde = Cruella de Ville*
*ualsur = Ursula*
hoaktaconip
*snagto = Gaston*
*zrgu = Zurg*
hacgnbroe
*fjaar = Jafar*
sflmuapfeh
*prhoep = Hopper*

I left a couple for the other Groupies to complete!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny said:


> Good Monday morning Groupies!!
> 
> Eliza...I agree that between celebrities and several work colleagues passing away before the age of 55, it is scary!    It continues to reinforce that while it is prudent to save for tomorrow, it shouldn't come completely at the expense of enjoying today.
> 
> I'll give a couple of the jumble words a shot:
> 
> *Vierlcialuelde = Cruella de Ville*
> *ualsur = Ursula*
> hoaktaconip
> *snagto = Gaston*
> *zrgu = Zurg*
> hacgnbroe
> *fjaar = Jafar*
> sflmuapfeh = Huffalumps
> *prhoep = Hopper*
> 
> I left a couple for the other Groupies to complete!



Thanks Granny!


----------



## MaryJ

> Originally Posted by Granny
> Good Monday morning Groupies!!
> 
> Eliza...I agree that between celebrities and several work colleagues passing away before the age of 55, it is scary!  It continues to reinforce that while it is prudent to save for tomorrow, it shouldn't come completely at the expense of enjoying today.
> 
> I'll give a couple of the jumble words a shot:
> 
> Vierlcialuelde = Cruella de Ville
> ualsur = Ursula
> hoaktaconip = Captain Hook
> snagto = Gaston
> zrgu = Zurg
> hacgnbroe
> fjaar = Jafar
> sflmuapfeh = Huffalumps
> prhoep = Hopper
> 
> I left a couple for the other Groupies to complete!



I filled in another one.  My niece and her family are at VWL today.  I told her last Christmas that whenever she was ready to take her DD to WDW that she could use some of our points for their room.  I hope they're having a great time!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Kat4Disney - please note my new avatar!  Cute isn't he?!       I'd love to see some pics of your guys.



Oooo - I got a bit behind on this thread - he is gorgeous horselover!  He looks a lot like the horse I just sold which I've long said is the best looking horse I'll ever own.  I _love_ sorrels!!!!! And now own all the other colors.    That was better news you received on the stifle rather than the hocks - hope the rehab is going well!  And now, since you asked and I always like to show off my boys here they are - hope everyone else will forgive the OT!  

First there's Scout - been with me since he was 4 and now is 18yo.





This is Sam - the one with the boo boo and DH's horse.  A Tennessee Walker/QH cross.





Here's Gunner.  Such a good boy who came with lots of trust issues.  Thankfully he still likes people - just thinks they'll get after him.  Treats are our friend.    A Missouri Foxtrotter AFAIK.





And, the baby of the bunch - Chance.  He's tried to come into the house and would if I'd let him!  Another Missouri Foxtrotter that is built more like a mini draft horse.  I think his back could be used as a table.  lol





And all together.....







eliza61 said:


> Ok, I'm thinking of doing that new dessert buffet at the MK.  The one here on the dis but I gotta tell you ~20 bucks/person for dessert is holding me back, jsut a bit.  That would be almost 80 for the whole gang.  ouch.
> 
> It looks yummy but I'm a 1 slice of cheesecake type of gal.  Any groupies going to give it a whirl.



DH and I did the similar thing at DL for my 40th.  That was a dessert buffet and viewing for Fantasmic.  We really enjoyed it.  It's nice to have a leisurly time waiting for the show to start - and goodies to munch on too!



BWV Dreamin said:


> My husband spent many hours remaking the train garden to represent VWL from our last trip. Notice it even has a beach, pier, and wooden walkway! I hope you all enjoy....



Love this BWV Dreamin!  What a great job!!  I have most of the WL music listed on mousesavers on my Ipod.  You can find several lists on Itunes as well that make it easy to download.  That would be very cool to have playing out in the train garden.


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*eliza* - Thanks for the trivia & great job on the word unscrambling.  I so stink at it and have nothing to add! 

*KAT4DISNEY* - beautiful horses--thanks for sharing their pictures.  

*MaryJ* - Oh how wonderful! I hope they have a wonderful time at VWL and if you get any pictures from them of the lodge hope you'll share.  Very nice of you to share the magic in the form of points.


----------



## Muushka

Those horses are gorgeous!


----------



## Phelpsie70

My 6 yr old son and I will be staying at VWL August 23- 28th, can I join the groupies?  I am very excited about staying at VWL!   Our home is AKV, but we haven't stayed there yet because my husband loves it there and I didn't want to stay there without him.  He only likes to go every other year, so DS and I make the sacrifice and go without him.   We'll be at the Wishes dessert party on August 26th, so please say hi if you see us.  My son will be the only one not eating dessert - unless they happen to have plain marshmallows or sugar cookies -so we shouldn't be hard to spot!    

Michele


----------



## Muushka

Phelpsie70 said:


> My 6 yr old son and I will be staying at VWL August 23- 28th, can I join the groupies?  I am very excited about staying at VWL!   Our home is AKV, but we haven't stayed there yet because my husband loves it there and I didn't want to stay there without him.  He only likes to go every other year, so DS and I make the sacrifice and go without him.   We'll be at the Wishes dessert party on August 26th, so please say hi if you see us.  My son will be the only one not eating dessert - unless they happen to have plain marshmallows or sugar cookies -so we shouldn't be hard to spot!
> 
> Michele



Of course you can join the groupies!  We are THE most non-exclusive group on the DIS and proud of it!  If you want to snag a moosie for your siggy, feel free.  Directions are on the first page under one of my posts.  I'll bet he would look really handsome on you!  I'll bet if your husband stayed at VWL, he would be grabbing a moose for himself!  Men love WL .

You are such a good mom making such a sacrifice for your non-dessert eating son.  Have a wonderful time.  And if you are totally bored while there, come here and tell us everything you did that day.  Oh, and pictures, we love those.


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Michele 

Welcome to our little corner of the Dis!

*Muushka* is our momma Moose and keeps our vacation, birthday and cruise lists up to date - they can be found on page 1. You're also welcome to grab a Groupie moosie and add to you siggy, if you'd like. The instructions for that are also on page 1 of the thread.

*Muushka* when you add *Phelpsie70* to the vacation list, you can also add our 2010 trip: May 13 - 22 SSR sad1: no VWL this trip!)

I know you and your son will have a great time!

*Kathy* thanks for sharing your beautiful horses with us!

_hacgnbroe_ is still unsolved from Eliza's Monday trivia. Anyone know?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Can you add my next trip October 11-16th at Vero Beach!!!


----------



## horselover

Kat4Disney - Absolutely beautiful & so many!  I can barely afford the one!  

Welcome Phelpsie70!           Grab that moose siggie for yourself, pull up a log & stay awhile!


----------



## Muushka

BWV Dreamin said:


> Can you add my next trip October 11-16th at Vero Beach!!!



Gotcha!  Great time to be in Vero.

Hey, Blossomz is on her cruise!!!


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> Hi Michele
> 
> Welcome to our little corner of the Dis!
> 
> *Muushka* is our momma Moose and keeps our vacation, birthday and cruise lists up to date - they can be found on page 1. You're also welcome to grab a Groupie moosie and add to you siggy, if you'd like. The instructions for that are also on page 1 of the thread.
> 
> *Muushka* when you add *Phelpsie70* to the vacation list, you can also add our 2010 trip: May 13 - 22 SSR sad1: no VWL this trip!)
> 
> I know you and your son will have a great time!
> 
> *Kathy* thanks for sharing your beautiful horses with us!
> 
> _hacgnbroe_ is still unsolved from Eliza's Monday trivia. Anyone know?



I missed your post, we posted at the same time (great minds.....)

I will post your vacation 

*Phelpsie70*, do you want me to post your trip on the first page?  Just let me know (I usually don't assume everyone wants this, although I cannot imagine why anyone wouldn't )


----------



## Muushka

In my lame attempt to cheat and use the internet to find out the hacgnbroe villain, I failed.  But I did find a pretty funny site with the crimes that they each committed and their status:

http://www.listal.com/list/disney-villians


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Muushka said:


> Gotcha! Great time to be in Vero.
> 
> Hey, Blossomz is on her cruise!!!


 I can't wait to compare notes!!!! Of course, we will post these notes on the groupie thread!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Phelpsie70 said:


> My 6 yr old son and I will be staying at VWL August 23- 28th, can I join the groupies?  I am very excited about staying at VWL!   Our home is AKV, but we haven't stayed there yet because my husband loves it there and I didn't want to stay there without him.  He only likes to go every other year, so DS and I make the sacrifice and go without him.   We'll be at the Wishes dessert party on August 26th, so please say hi if you see us.  My son will be the only one not eating dessert - unless they happen to have plain marshmallows or sugar cookies -so we shouldn't be hard to spot!
> 
> Michele



Welcome!!!!  Glad to have you here on the best thread on the boards!!!

*Kathy* your horses are beautiful, especially Gunner!!!  Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## jimmytammy

BWV Dreamin said:


> My husband spent many hours remaking the train garden to represent VWL from our last trip. Notice it even has a beach, pier, and wooden walkway! I hope you all enjoy....



Love the pics!!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> In my lame attempt to cheat and use the internet to find out the hacgnbroe villain, I failed.  But I did find a pretty funny site with the crimes that they each committed and their status:
> 
> http://www.listal.com/list/disney-villians



I had to go to the trivia calendar for the answer to this one.

Chenabog.  I have no idea who the heck that is.  time to goggle.

'Dreamin,
Tell your husband I'm coming to check out the train.  It's awesome.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Thanks everyone! He has been so excited seeing his train garden on the web! Someone gave him an excellent suggestion of putting in the geyser! So, now I know what he will be doing this weekend! I'll put up an update with geyser train garden pic when he's done......


----------



## Phelpsie70

Thanks for the welcome everyone, I love it here already!   Muushka, I'm fine with you adding our trip to the first page, thanks so much!


----------



## eliza61

I found the last villian.  Chernabog is the big winged villian from fantasia.  He's also at fantasmic.






Additional trivia:  Wingman above, is considered one of the "scariest" villians according to the American film institute.  His job was to raise all the other "bad" guys from cemeteries.  He also was responsible for turning restless souls into demons.  Man, I wonder if you get hazard pay for that?


----------



## Dizny Dad

It is not surprising that Chernabog is not well know.  When  DW first got into pin trading, she was on a quest for Chernabog.  almost all CMs had no idea what she was asking for when she mentioned looking for Chernbog.

And the questy for the five legged goat went on for a long time.  I took her to it on our last trip to the World.  she was thrilled.

Hum, now let's see, what is it this time that is driving her . . . .  .


----------



## DISNEY FIX

eliza61 said:


> I found the last villian.  Chernabog is the big winged villian from fantasia.  He's also at fantasmic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Additional trivia:  Wingman above, is considered one of the "scariest" villians according to the American film institute.  His job was to raise all the other "bad" guys from cemeteries.  He also was responsible for turning restless souls into demons.  Man, I wonder if you get hazard pay for that?



That is the black and red light guy in Spectromagic as well, right?


----------



## Muushka

Phelpsie70 said:


> Thanks for the welcome everyone, I love it here already!   Muushka, I'm fine with you adding our trip to the first page, thanks so much!



Done!  Visit us often.  We love company!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Kat4Disney - Absolutely beautiful & so many!  I can barely afford the one!



Thanks everyone for the nice comments about my boys!  

All I can say horselover is don't ever buy a place you can keep your own ponies - they seem to multiply rapidly then!!!!  When I was boarding it was one only, then DH wanted to ride.  At that point it was less expensive to move!    We do not have any human variety children so the furry ones get the $$$$'s.  Thankfully 2.5 go barefoot so the farrier isn't too much worse but the vet - !  Oh well, I've decided I'm addicted to horses, puppies and Disney  - it could be worse things.   



DISNEY FIX said:


> That is the black and red light guy in Spectromagic as well, right?



That's the guy....




one of my favorite villains!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi everyone.  Just checking in and letting you all know I've been away for a week in Tallahassee for an intensive FSU orientation and apartment finding mission for my daughter who will be attending in the fall.   

Kathy...your horses are beautiful.  Loved that you told us a little about each of them.   

BWV Dreamin.....then WL train garden is awesome !  Do you cover it up in inclement weather ?  I can see lots of hard work has gone into it.  

And phelpsie !!!












Maria


----------



## twokats

Phelpsie70     

Kathy: your horses are really beautiful.  My DD would be so envious. 

BWV Dreamin: the WL train garden is so awesome!  I wish I could just keep my flowerbeds neat. 

I have not forgotten the pics or the report.  Life has been really crazy since my vacation.  I hope to get my info out soon.  The cruise was great and I want to go on another one. . . . soon!!!


----------



## Granny

Hi guys! 

I woke up yesterday and saw that it was July 1 and suddenly realized that I would be heading to WDW next Saturday!  For some reason, when it was still June, the trip seemed kind of far away but all of a sudden it's coming up fast! 

We are looking forward to staying at VWL for the first time since 2006 and hope to see Stan.  I'll have to go back in this thread to get his work schedule.  I've never taken the tour of the Lodge so I plan on doing that as well.  

And to throw in some easy trivia for the group, *what are the formal names *of the following places at WL?  Accurate spelling is required to get full credit! 

Signature Restaurant

Rollicking Restaurant next to lobby

Counter/self-service snack shop

Full service bar

Pool side bar

Bike/boat rental place

Lobby gift shop

Child care place


Enjoy!!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

*Phelpsie70*






*Grany* - How exciting! Sounds like a fantastic trip you have planned!

For your trivia I'll answer the first one:
Signature restaurant is Artist Point.

*Maria* - Welcome back! Hope your college trip went well and you got DD a place secured to live in the fall.

*Muushka* - Cute villain list 

*blossomz* - Hope you had a great time on the cruise and can't wait to hear about the trip!


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> And to throw in some easy trivia for the group, *what are the formal names *of the following places at WL?  Accurate spelling is required to get full credit!
> 
> Signature Restaurant - Artist Point
> 
> Rollicking Restaurant next to lobby - Whispering Canyon Cafe
> 
> Counter/self-service snack shop - Roaring Fork
> 
> Full service bar - Territory Lounge
> 
> Pool side bar - Trout Pass
> 
> Bike/boat rental place - Teton Boat and Bike Rentals
> 
> Lobby gift shop - Wilderness Lodge Mercantile
> 
> Child care place - Cub's Den
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!



So how did I do & what do I win?


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Where is Blossomz? Has she posted yet since she's been back?


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I woke up yesterday and saw that it was July 1 and suddenly realized that I would be heading to WDW next Saturday!  For some reason, when it was still June, the trip seemed kind of far away but all of a sudden it's coming up fast!
> 
> We are looking forward to staying at VWL for the first time since 2006 and hope to see Stan.  I'll have to go back in this thread to get his work schedule.  I've never taken the tour of the Lodge so I plan on doing that as well.
> 
> And to throw in some easy trivia for the group, *what are the formal names *of the following places at WL?  Accurate spelling is required to get full credit!
> 
> Signature Restaurant
> 
> Rollicking Restaurant next to lobby
> 
> Counter/self-service snack shop
> 
> Full service bar
> 
> Pool side bar
> 
> Bike/boat rental place
> 
> Lobby gift shop
> 
> Child care place
> 
> 
> Enjoy!!




Hooray 

Let's see, I remember the child care center is called the *Cubs Den*. Sid & Rizzo went often and love it.

Is the gift shop the *"Lodge Mercantile*"? I'm going on memory here and *whispering Canyons *is the Rollicking restaurant in the main lobby.  Had a great breakfast there our first stay.


hey Granny,
Do you guys do the water parks?  this will be our first official summer trip and while it's still pretty warm in September we've never hit the water parks.  We're thinking about checking them out this year.


----------



## eliza61

horselover said:


> So how did I do & what do I win?



I am sooo clueless horselover,
I read your post and then proceeded to try and answer the question.  

You are the official "mooseketeer" for the weekend.


----------



## Granny

KeepSwimmingDory said:


> *Phelpsie70*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Grany* - How exciting! Sounds like a fantastic trip you have planned!
> 
> For your trivia I'll answer the first one:
> Signature restaurant is Artist Point.



Very good...you even spelled it correctly.  I see "Pointe" a lot. 



horselover said:


> So how did I do & what do I win?



Well, you got them all correct, so you win my everlasting admiration.   And of course you are the official Mooseketeer for this holiday weekend.  In fact, you're the Grand Poohbah (or is that Pooh Bear) Mooseketeer!  



eliza61 said:


> hey Granny,
> Do you guys do the water parks?  this will be our first official summer trip and while it's still pretty warm in September we've never hit the water parks.  We're thinking about checking them out this year.




We've done the water parks a couple of times.  My daughters now prefer to lay out by the pool instead of the waterpark slides, but I will say they really enjoyed Blizzard Beach especially.  If you go, get there early as the park fills to capacity by mid-morning and the lines are very long! 

We went to River Country years ago and really enjoyed that.  Sad that isn't an option any more.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Fun stuff.....and have fun with your countdown Granny !!!!

*Rollicking Restaurant next to lobby : Whispering Canyon

Counter/self-service snack shop : Roaring Fork

Full service bar

Pool side bar : Trout Bar ?

Bike/boat rental place

Lobby gift shop : Mercantile

Child care place :  Big Bear Den (or similar ?) *




> Maria - Welcome back! Hope your college trip went well and you got DD a place secured to live in the fall.


Thanks Dory !  I was a hectic trip but it went well !


Maria


----------



## BWV Dreamin

MiaSRN62 said:


> Fun stuff.....and have fun with your countdown Granny !!!!
> 
> *Rollicking Restaurant next to lobby : Whispering Canyon*
> 
> *Counter/self-service snack shop : Roaring Fork*
> 
> *Full service bar : *
> 
> *Pool side bar : Trout Bar ?*
> 
> *Bike/boat rental place*
> 
> *Lobby gift shop : Mercantile*
> 
> *Child care place : Big Bear Den (or similar ?) *
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dory ! I was a hectic trip but it went well !
> 
> 
> Maria


 Full service bar is *TERRITORY LOUNGE *


----------



## Corinne

Phelpsie70 said:


> My 6 yr old son and I will be staying at VWL August 23- 28th, can I join the groupies?  I am very excited about staying at VWL! :cloud9
> Michele



Hi Michele~
 You will find this to be the nicest group here on the DISboards! 

We will be at the World the same time as you, but we are not staying at the VWL.  Maybe we will see you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muushka

Busy busy busy boards, as usual!

Great list *Granny*, and good work to the official *Mouskateer Grand Poobah*!

*Eliza*, we enjoy the water parks, but Typhoon Lagoon is our favorite (sorry Granny ).  We love the Lazy River, wave pool and gushin' geyser.

We had a most awful day yesterday.  Before you read the whole mess, everything is fine now, but......

I have 2 cats.  One is diabetic and one is feral (wild).  Loretta is the (literally) sweet one and Lucy is the wild one.

The day before yesterday, I didn't give Loretta her second shot until later than usual. I don't give it to her unless I know she will eat and she didn't get hungry till around 10 that night.  Then yesterday we had to get up early, so she had her shot early.  When we got home yesterday afternoon, I noticed that Loretta was acting strangely.  I had seen her like this one other time and eating made it go away, I figured she was low on her sugar.
So I fed her.  She proceeded to walk around the house howling and behaving strangely.  (Our vet is a house call vet, so we could not just 'bring her in').  I waited a little to see if she would calm down.  

I let my wild Lucy in the house.  Loretta got herself wedged behind the TV console and started screaming.  Which was bad enough.  I went over to move the TV and I guess Lucy thought I was causing Loretta to scream and she proceeded to attack my right leg.  Not mildly I might add.  I screamed for Mr Muush to get downstairs and help me.  By the time he came down, Lucy had run through the pet door.  Loretta was still screaming and Chuck was able to get her out.  My leg has about 20 areas of scratches and bites.

I was in the process of reading on the internet what to give a cat with low blood sugar when all this happened.  So we put her in the bathroom and shot some maple syrup into her mouth with a pipette from work.  She panted and rested for about 2 hours and was fine.  Lucy was a little afraid of me, but snapped out of it.

If you read this far, you are very bored.

Have a great vacation *Granny*!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Busy busy busy boards, as usual!
> 
> Great list *Granny*, and good work to the official *Mouskateer Grand Poobah*!
> 
> *Eliza*, we enjoy the water parks, but Typhoon Lagoon is our favorite (sorry Granny ).  We love the Lazy River, wave pool and gushin' geyser.
> 
> We had a most awful day yesterday.  Before you read the whole mess, everything is fine now, but......
> 
> I have 2 cats.  One is diabetic and one is feral (wild).  Loretta is the (literally) sweet one and Lucy is the wild one.
> 
> The day before yesterday, I didn't give Loretta her second shot until later than usual. I don't give it to her unless I know she will eat and she didn't get hungry till around 10 that night.  Then yesterday we had to get up early, so she had her shot early.  When we got home yesterday afternoon, I noticed that Loretta was acting strangely.  I had seen her like this one other time and eating made it go away, I figured she was low on her sugar.
> So I fed her.  She proceeded to walk around the house howling and behaving strangely.  (Our vet is a house call vet, so we could not just 'bring her in').  I waited a little to see if she would calm down.
> 
> I let my wild Lucy in the house.  Loretta got herself wedged behind the TV console and started screaming.  Which was bad enough.  I went over to move the TV and I guess Lucy thought I was causing Loretta to scream and she proceeded to attack my right leg.  Not mildly I might add.  I screamed for Mr Muush to get downstairs and help me.  By the time he came down, Lucy had run through the pet door.  Loretta was still screaming and Chuck was able to get her out.  My leg has about 20 areas of scratches and bites.
> 
> I was in the process of reading on the internet what to give a cat with low blood sugar when all this happened.  So we put her in the bathroom and shot some maple syrup into her mouth with a pipette from work.  She panted and rested for about 2 hours and was fine.  Lucy was a little afraid of me, but snapped out of it.
> 
> If you read this far, you are very bored.
> 
> Have a great vacation *Granny*!



Yikes Muushka!  Is your leg okay?  I have heard that cat bites aren't a good thing.  Please take care!  Glad your cat is okay though!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Busy busy busy boards, as usual!
> 
> Great list *Granny*, and good work to the official *Mouskateer Grand Poobah*!
> 
> *Eliza*, we enjoy the water parks, but Typhoon Lagoon is our favorite (sorry Granny ).  We love the Lazy River, wave pool and gushin' geyser.
> 
> We had a most awful day yesterday.  Before you read the whole mess, everything is fine now, but......
> 
> I have 2 cats.  One is diabetic and one is feral (wild).  Loretta is the (literally) sweet one and Lucy is the wild one.
> 
> The day before yesterday, I didn't give Loretta her second shot until later than usual. I don't give it to her unless I know she will eat and she didn't get hungry till around 10 that night.  Then yesterday we had to get up early, so she had her shot early.  When we got home yesterday afternoon, I noticed that Loretta was acting strangely.  I had seen her like this one other time and eating made it go away, I figured she was low on her sugar.
> So I fed her.  She proceeded to walk around the house howling and behaving strangely.  (Our vet is a house call vet, so we could not just 'bring her in').  I waited a little to see if she would calm down.
> 
> I let my wild Lucy in the house.  Loretta got herself wedged behind the TV console and started screaming.  Which was bad enough.  I went over to move the TV and I guess Lucy thought I was causing Loretta to scream and she proceeded to attack my right leg.  Not mildly I might add.  I screamed for Mr Muush to get downstairs and help me.  By the time he came down, Lucy had run through the pet door.  Loretta was still screaming and Chuck was able to get her out.  My leg has about 20 areas of scratches and bites.
> 
> I was in the process of reading on the internet what to give a cat with low blood sugar when all this happened.  So we put her in the bathroom and shot some maple syrup into her mouth with a pipette from work.  She panted and rested for about 2 hours and was fine.  Lucy was a little afraid of me, but snapped out of it.
> 
> If you read this far, you are very bored.
> 
> Have a great vacation *Granny*!




Ouch!!  take care of the leg.   Nope, never ever bored, very glad to see that my other groupies are living slightly nutzy life tooo.  
Glad the kitties are ok.


----------



## disney0210

Hey Groupies!

Almost there!  We leave on Sunday the 5th around 3AM, yes you read that right, 3AM for a 7AM flight.  We arrive MCO at 9:30AM and hopefully checking in at VWL before 11AM.

Ordered a bday cake from In-Room Dining for DH to be delivered as a surprise, 10" chocolate cake with dark chocolate mousse filling and chocolate ganache.  I'm sure it's going to be yummy!  It will be delivered a couple of days before his bday but his actual bday being our last day, I needed to make sure we eat as much of the cake as possible.

Thanks for all the suggestions and tips from you groupies!  Heat and humidity, here we come!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Oooohh Muushka!  Glad your cats are doing better and hope you are okay too!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

disney0210 said:


> Hey Groupies!
> 
> Almost there!  We leave on Sunday the 5th around 3AM, yes you read that right, 3AM for a 7AM flight.  We arrive MCO at 9:30AM and hopefully checking in at VWL before 11AM.
> 
> Ordered a bday cake from In-Room Dining for DH to be delivered as a surprise, 10" chocolate cake with dark chocolate mousse filling and chocolate ganache.  I'm sure it's going to be yummy!  It will be delivered a couple of days before his bday but his actual bday being our last day, I needed to make sure we eat as much of the cake as possible.
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions and tips from you groupies!  Heat and humidity, here we come!




Hope you have a great trip!!!  Don't forget pictures for us!  Especially of that cake!  I am drooling!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Blossomz - How was your trip?


----------



## Muushka

Thank you for the well wishes for leg and kitty.  No infections of any kind, I guess that scrubbing and triple antibiotic worked!



disney0210 said:


> Hey Groupies!
> 
> Almost there!  We leave on Sunday the 5th around 3AM, yes you read that right, 3AM for a 7AM flight.  We arrive MCO at 9:30AM and hopefully checking in at VWL before 11AM.
> 
> Ordered a bday cake from In-Room Dining for DH to be delivered as a surprise, 10" chocolate cake with dark chocolate mousse filling and chocolate ganache.  I'm sure it's going to be yummy!  It will be delivered a couple of days before his bday but his actual bday being our last day, I needed to make sure we eat as much of the cake as possible.
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions and tips from you groupies!  Heat and humidity, here we come!



Have a wonderful time!  Tell Mickey Hi for me   Enjoy the cake.


----------



## blossomz

Hi everyone!!!  Can't believe we are back!!  Kidani Village is really a beautiful resort...but there certainly is a LOT of walking!  The Wanyama safari was wonderful. We again had a close encounter of the giraffe kind!  The animals are really close at this resort adn it definitely feels more homey.  I do think they will need to eventually tweak the transportation and a grab and go will need to be added.  The new pool is really quite nice.  THe music there is wonderful and at night it is beautiful.  We tried Sanaa and I have to say..it really is not as good as Jiko or Boma.  I think the food will also need to be tweaked a bit.  The restaurant though is beautiful!!  Disney was absolutely seamless when it came to leaving for the cruise.  It was quite exciting since we'd never been.  We absolutely LOVED cruising!!  We had some rain and we didn't really get to experience Castaway Cay as we had hoped..but Disney certainly did their best to ease the pain!  We loved both the dolphin encounter and meeting the stingrays!  That was the only excursion that actually ran.  We ended up getting half the price back due to the bad weather.  We played BiNGO and went to the DVC get together.  Loved meeting all of the new people and our servers.  All in all...we loved it!  I think there are definitely more cruises in our future!!!


----------



## Inkmahm

*waves to everyone*

I haven't been around this thread in awhile but I'm back!  I've been concentrating on our DL vacation in August and our F&W festival vacation in October when I've had time.  And lately I was trying to figure out the online ADR booking (I think I finally have it now.)  

I also spent time figuring out vacations for 2010 and 2011 with bringing more family with us so I have split stays in my future to be at AKV/VWL both in December 2010 and March 2011.  We're bringing my inlaws and our niece/nephew from PA in December 2010.  DH wants to do both AKV and VLW so that they will know what the resorts are like for being able to pick location for future trips (we've already treated them to BWV before.)

Anyway, happy 4th of July, everyone!


----------



## Corinne

Hi *Blossomz*,

Sounds like you had a great trip, despite some rainy weather. Welcome back!  

I cannot believe a year ago today we were celebrating our DS 18th bday at WDW and the Lodge!  Wish I was there now!! Soon enough, I suppose.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> Hi everyone!!!  Can't believe we are back!!  Kidani Village is really a beautiful resort...but there certainly is a LOT of walking!  The Wanyama safari was wonderful. We again had a close encounter of the giraffe kind!  The animals are really close at this resort adn it definitely feels more homey.  All in all...we loved it!  I think there are definitely more cruises in our future!!!



Blossomz - Glad you enjoyed your trip!  Any tips you could give me about Kidani would be welcome!!!



Inkmahm said:


> *waves to everyone*
> 
> I haven't been around this thread in awhile but I'm back!  I've been concentrating on our DL vacation in August and our F&W festival vacation in October when I've had time.  And lately I was trying to figure out the online ADR booking (I think I finally have it now.)
> 
> Anyway, happy 4th of July, everyone!



  Glad to hear from you!

Everyone have a Happy Independance Day!!!!


----------



## blossomz

DLI...definitely ask to be near the lobby which is close to the buses and the pool and Johari for package pick up.  But if you like breakfast or quick food from the Mara..you'll have to take the bus over and back.   It is about a 10 minute walk.  We were actually closer to Jambo, which was great for running over to get stuff- only took me about 5 minutes to walk it, but it was a looong walk to the buses and to the lobby.  They will definitely have to consider putting in a quick service.


----------



## Muushka

Hi Ink .  It sounds like your vacations are all lined up nicely.  Let us know how DL is.  I went back in the 80's and I have a feeling a lot has changed!

Welcome home Blossomz!  It sounds like you are taking after Mr Muush and myself with the cruising.  Next thing you know you will be hanging out on Cruise Critic and in constant search for the next one, now that you have gotten your feet wet.

How did you like the food?  The shows?  The cabin?  No rush, just wondering.


----------



## tea pot

*HAPPY 4TH GROUPIES*

Hope everyone is having a Great Holiday week end!!

Boy it looks like I've got about 10 pages to catch up on...

just scanned this last page.. and *Muushka* what we won't do for our furry friends... hope your leg is OK.

Well the Sun is finally out here in New England  Thank Goodness..
I'm off to catch up 
See you real soon


----------



## twokats

Happy 4th to all

Hope everyone is having a relaxing and enjoyable holiday!! 

We are having a really HOT holiday as we have had most of last week and no relief in site as far as I know.


----------



## blossomz

Muushka said:


> Welcome home Blossomz!  It sounds like you are taking after Mr Muush and myself with the cruising.  Next thing you know you will be hanging out on Cruise Critic and in constant search for the next one, now that you have gotten your feet wet.
> 
> How did you like the food?  The shows?  The cabin?  No rush, just wondering.



We enjoyed all 3 of the restaurants.  Next time...we hit Palo for sure!  The shows were amazing!  Just love how Disney does it all!  I was really surprised at how roomy the cabin was..I tend to overpack!  I was glad we opted for having a verandah...really enjoyed sitting out there at night!  Loved getting to know our servers..felt like they were friends by the end!  So was our cabin host.  Wow...they really do pamper you!  The DVC meet was great.  I added on a few more BLT points!  Oh well...if I have to have a vice I guess DVC is a good one to have!  I also thought the ship itself..the cabins, the restaurants, the decor was really beautiful.  I went on both the tour of the ship and the galley tour!  Guest services was so nice..they even checked us in online for southwest and delivered the boarding passes so I wouldn't have to miss the galley tour!!  Just wish we would have had better weather at Castaway..but as Peter kept saying..we can't control the weather...yet!  


Haven't caught up on what I've missed on the boards yet..any luck on the job front?


----------



## Muushka

Teapot, my neighbor just returned from RI (she is from there too, small world!) and said that you poor New Englanders have had the wettest weather.  I'm glad it improved for you.

No luck on the job stuff, but I am not going out and applying for anything that comes up.  I want to be more selective this time.  I don't want to leave it until I retire!

Happy Independence Day Groupies!

IN CONGRESS, JULY 4, 1776
The unanimous Declaration of the thirteen united States of America

When in the Course of human events it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation.

We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.  That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed,  That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness. Prudence, indeed, will dictate that Governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes; and accordingly all experience hath shewn that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed. But when a long train of abuses and usurpations, pursuing invariably the same Object evinces a design to reduce them under absolute Despotism, it is their right, it is their duty, to throw off such Government, and to provide new Guards for their future security.  Such has been the patient sufferance of these Colonies; and such is now the necessity which constrains them to alter their former Systems of Government. The history of the present King of Great Britain is a history of repeated injuries and usurpations, all having in direct object the establishment of an absolute Tyranny over these States. To prove this, let Facts be submitted to a candid world.

He has refused his Assent to Laws, the most wholesome and necessary for the public good.

He has forbidden his Governors to pass Laws of immediate and pressing importance, unless suspended in their operation till his Assent should be obtained; and when so suspended, he has utterly neglected to attend to them.

He has refused to pass other Laws for the accommodation of large districts of people, unless those people would relinquish the right of Representation in the Legislature, a right inestimable to them and formidable to tyrants only.

He has called together legislative bodies at places unusual, uncomfortable, and distant from the depository of their Public Records, for the sole purpose of fatiguing them into compliance with his measures.

He has dissolved Representative Houses repeatedly, for opposing with manly firmness his invasions on the rights of the people.

He has refused for a long time, after such dissolutions, to cause others to be elected, whereby the Legislative Powers, incapable of Annihilation, have returned to the People at large for their exercise; the State remaining in the mean time exposed to all the dangers of invasion from without, and convulsions within.

He has endeavoured to prevent the population of these States; for that purpose obstructing the Laws for Naturalization of Foreigners; refusing to pass others to encourage their migrations hither, and raising the conditions of new Appropriations of Lands.

He has obstructed the Administration of Justice by refusing his Assent to Laws for establishing Judiciary Powers.

He has made Judges dependent on his Will alone for the tenure of their offices, and the amount and payment of their salaries.

He has erected a multitude of New Offices, and sent hither swarms of Officers to harass our people and eat out their substance.

He has kept among us, in times of peace, Standing Armies without the Consent of our legislatures.

He has affected to render the Military independent of and superior to the Civil Power.

He has combined with others to subject us to a jurisdiction foreign to our constitution, and unacknowledged by our laws; giving his Assent to their Acts of pretended Legislation:

For quartering large bodies of armed troops among us:

For protecting them, by a mock Trial from punishment for any Murders which they should commit on the Inhabitants of these States:

For cutting off our Trade with all parts of the world:

For imposing Taxes on us without our Consent:

For depriving us in many cases, of the benefit of Trial by Jury:

For transporting us beyond Seas to be tried for pretended offences:

For abolishing the free System of English Laws in a neighbouring Province, establishing therein an Arbitrary government, and enlarging its Boundaries so as to render it at once an example and fit instrument for introducing the same absolute rule into these Colonies

For taking away our Charters, abolishing our most valuable Laws and altering fundamentally the Forms of our Governments:

For suspending our own Legislatures, and declaring themselves invested with power to legislate for us in all cases whatsoever.

He has abdicated Government here, by declaring us out of his Protection and waging War against us.

He has plundered our seas, ravaged our coasts, burnt our towns, and destroyed the lives of our people.

He is at this time transporting large Armies of foreign Mercenaries to compleat the works of death, desolation, and tyranny, already begun with circumstances of Cruelty & Perfidy scarcely paralleled in the most barbarous ages, and totally unworthy the Head of a civilized nation.

He has constrained our fellow Citizens taken Captive on the high Seas to bear Arms against their Country, to become the executioners of their friends and Brethren, or to fall themselves by their Hands.

He has excited domestic insurrections amongst us, and has endeavoured to bring on the inhabitants of our frontiers, the merciless Indian Savages whose known rule of warfare, is an undistinguished destruction of all ages, sexes and conditions.

In every stage of these Oppressions We have Petitioned for Redress in the most humble terms: Our repeated Petitions have been answered only by repeated injury. A Prince, whose character is thus marked by every act which may define a Tyrant, is unfit to be the ruler of a free people.

Nor have We been wanting in attentions to our British brethren. We have warned them from time to time of attempts by their legislature to extend an unwarrantable jurisdiction over us. We have reminded them of the circumstances of our emigration and settlement here. We have appealed to their native justice and magnanimity, and we have conjured them by the ties of our common kindred to disavow these usurpations, which would inevitably interrupt our connections and correspondence. They too have been deaf to the voice of justice and of consanguinity. We must, therefore, acquiesce in the necessity, which denounces our Separation, and hold them, as we hold the rest of mankind, Enemies in War, in Peace Friends.

We, therefore, the Representatives of the united States of America, in General Congress, Assembled, appealing to the Supreme Judge of the world for the rectitude of our intentions, do, in the Name, and by Authority of the good People of these Colonies, solemnly publish and declare, That these united Colonies are, and of Right ought to be Free and Independent States, that they are Absolved from all Allegiance to the British Crown, and that all political connection between them and the State of Great Britain, is and ought to be totally dissolved; and that as Free and Independent States, they have full Power to levy War, conclude Peace, contract Alliances, establish Commerce, and to do all other Acts and Things which Independent States may of right do.  And for the support of this Declaration, with a firm reliance on the protection of Divine Providence, we mutually pledge to each other our Lives, our Fortunes, and our sacred Honor.


----------



## tea pot

Hey Groupies... 
just finished catching up... lots going on....

*Horesolover* love your new avatar... Sam is just beautiful.. and you didn't miss a post I don't have the details but the guide said that they were better than the discounts for BLT.  Did your SSR contract pass ?

*Kat * Love Love your guys too... Scott, Sam, Gunner, and Chance.
I can only image how special it would be to have horses. 

*eliza* I couldn't stop laughing at your latest Rizzo saga.. so any BLT points on the horizon????
and my 2 cents on the Dessert Buffet is that THEY TOOK MY SPOT..
this is DH's and my favorite spot... we love to sit and watch the world go by...you can see Tinkerbell fly right over head. 

*BWDreamin * Wow I just Love DH's Train Garden.. what a treat your back yard must be... and I agree with *DisneyDi *don't sell you BW points.. try if you can do a small add on...BW has a great location and the advantage of the standard view points..

*Phelpise 70*

you'll just love hanging around here..

*Granny* Happy Count Down Dance 

Well the fireworks are about to start... gotta go...

Take care groupies


----------



## tea pot

Muushka said:


> Teapot, my neighbor just returned from RI (she is from there too, small world!) and said that you poor New Englanders have had the wettest weather.  I'm glad it improved for you.
> 
> No luck on the job stuff, but I am not going out and applying for anything that comes up.  I want to be more selective this time.  I don't want to leave it until I retire!
> 
> Happy Independence Day Groupies!
> 
> IN CONGRESS, JULY 4, 1776
> The unanimous Declaration of the thirteen united States of America
> 
> When in the Course of human events it becomes necessary for one people to dissolve the political bands which have connected them with another and to assume among the powers of the earth, the separate and equal station to which the Laws of Nature and of Nature's God entitle them, a decent respect to the opinions of mankind requires that they should declare the causes which impel them to the separation.
> 
> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.  That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed,  That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government, laying its foundation on such principles and organizing its powers in such form, as to them shall seem most likely to effect their Safety and Happiness. Prudence, indeed, will dictate that Governments long established should not be changed for light and transient causes; and accordingly all experience hath shewn that mankind are more disposed to suffer, while evils are sufferable than to right themselves by abolishing the forms to which they are accustomed. But when a long train of abuses and usurpations, pursuing invariably the same Object evinces a design to reduce them under absolute Despotism, it is their right, it is their duty, to throw off such Government, and to provide new Guards for their future security.  Such has been the patient sufferance of these Colonies; and such is now the necessity which constrains them to alter their former Systems of Government. The history of the present King of Great Britain is a history of repeated injuries and usurpations, all having in direct object the establishment of an absolute Tyranny over these States. To prove this, let Facts be submitted to a candid world.
> 
> He has refused his Assent to Laws, the most wholesome and necessary for the public good.
> 
> He has forbidden his Governors to pass Laws of immediate and pressing importance, unless suspended in their operation till his Assent should be obtained; and when so suspended, he has utterly neglected to attend to them.
> 
> He has refused to pass other Laws for the accommodation of large districts of people, unless those people would relinquish the right of Representation in the Legislature, a right inestimable to them and formidable to tyrants only.
> 
> He has called together legislative bodies at places unusual, uncomfortable, and distant from the depository of their Public Records, for the sole purpose of fatiguing them into compliance with his measures.
> 
> He has dissolved Representative Houses repeatedly, for opposing with manly firmness his invasions on the rights of the people.
> 
> He has refused for a long time, after such dissolutions, to cause others to be elected, whereby the Legislative Powers, incapable of Annihilation, have returned to the People at large for their exercise; the State remaining in the mean time exposed to all the dangers of invasion from without, and convulsions within.
> 
> He has endeavoured to prevent the population of these States; for that purpose obstructing the Laws for Naturalization of Foreigners; refusing to pass others to encourage their migrations hither, and raising the conditions of new Appropriations of Lands.
> 
> He has obstructed the Administration of Justice by refusing his Assent to Laws for establishing Judiciary Powers.
> 
> He has made Judges dependent on his Will alone for the tenure of their offices, and the amount and payment of their salaries.
> 
> He has erected a multitude of New Offices, and sent hither swarms of Officers to harass our people and eat out their substance.
> 
> He has kept among us, in times of peace, Standing Armies without the Consent of our legislatures.
> 
> He has affected to render the Military independent of and superior to the Civil Power.
> 
> He has combined with others to subject us to a jurisdiction foreign to our constitution, and unacknowledged by our laws; giving his Assent to their Acts of pretended Legislation:
> 
> For quartering large bodies of armed troops among us:
> 
> For protecting them, by a mock Trial from punishment for any Murders which they should commit on the Inhabitants of these States:
> 
> For cutting off our Trade with all parts of the world:
> 
> For imposing Taxes on us without our Consent:
> 
> For depriving us in many cases, of the benefit of Trial by Jury:
> 
> For transporting us beyond Seas to be tried for pretended offences:
> 
> For abolishing the free System of English Laws in a neighbouring Province, establishing therein an Arbitrary government, and enlarging its Boundaries so as to render it at once an example and fit instrument for introducing the same absolute rule into these Colonies
> 
> For taking away our Charters, abolishing our most valuable Laws and altering fundamentally the Forms of our Governments:
> 
> For suspending our own Legislatures, and declaring themselves invested with power to legislate for us in all cases whatsoever.
> 
> He has abdicated Government here, by declaring us out of his Protection and waging War against us.
> 
> He has plundered our seas, ravaged our coasts, burnt our towns, and destroyed the lives of our people.
> 
> He is at this time transporting large Armies of foreign Mercenaries to compleat the works of death, desolation, and tyranny, already begun with circumstances of Cruelty & Perfidy scarcely paralleled in the most barbarous ages, and totally unworthy the Head of a civilized nation.
> 
> He has constrained our fellow Citizens taken Captive on the high Seas to bear Arms against their Country, to become the executioners of their friends and Brethren, or to fall themselves by their Hands.
> 
> He has excited domestic insurrections amongst us, and has endeavoured to bring on the inhabitants of our frontiers, the merciless Indian Savages whose known rule of warfare, is an undistinguished destruction of all ages, sexes and conditions.
> 
> In every stage of these Oppressions We have Petitioned for Redress in the most humble terms: Our repeated Petitions have been answered only by repeated injury. A Prince, whose character is thus marked by every act which may define a Tyrant, is unfit to be the ruler of a free people.
> 
> Nor have We been wanting in attentions to our British brethren. We have warned them from time to time of attempts by their legislature to extend an unwarrantable jurisdiction over us. We have reminded them of the circumstances of our emigration and settlement here. We have appealed to their native justice and magnanimity, and we have conjured them by the ties of our common kindred to disavow these usurpations, which would inevitably interrupt our connections and correspondence. They too have been deaf to the voice of justice and of consanguinity. We must, therefore, acquiesce in the necessity, which denounces our Separation, and hold them, as we hold the rest of mankind, Enemies in War, in Peace Friends.
> 
> We, therefore, the Representatives of the united States of America, in General Congress, Assembled, appealing to the Supreme Judge of the world for the rectitude of our intentions, do, in the Name, and by Authority of the good People of these Colonies, solemnly publish and declare, That these united Colonies are, and of Right ought to be Free and Independent States, that they are Absolved from all Allegiance to the British Crown, and that all political connection between them and the State of Great Britain, is and ought to be totally dissolved; and that as Free and Independent States, they have full Power to levy War, conclude Peace, contract Alliances, establish Commerce, and to do all other Acts and Things which Independent States may of right do.  And for the support of this Declaration, with a firm reliance on the protection of Divine Providence, we mutually pledge to each other our Lives, our Fortunes, and our sacred Honor.




Thanks Muushka.. I haven't read the whole document in a long long time...
We need to remember and never forget or take for granted...


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Thank you for the well wishes for leg and kitty.  No infections of any kind, I guess that scrubbing and triple antibiotic worked!


Glad to hear that!  And thanks for posting the Declaration.  I hope you copied and pasted!



blossomz said:


> DLI...definitely ask to be near the lobby which is close to the buses and the pool and Johari for package pick up.  But if you like breakfast or quick food from the Mara..you'll have to take the bus over and back.   It is about a 10 minute walk.  We were actually closer to Jambo, which was great for running over to get stuff- only took me about 5 minutes to walk it, but it was a looong walk to the buses and to the lobby.  They will definitely have to consider putting in a quick service.


Thanks Blossomz!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Off topic but . . . 

Our prayers go out to the Austin Wuennenberg family as they struggle to come to terms with the loss of Austin in the Monorail accident.

We have all enjoyed the Monorail system from time to time, and some of us have ridden with the pilot in the front cab.  The YouTube video certainly brings us all think "hey, I was standing right there last . .. ".  Let's be careful with the speculation of what occurred.  Blogs are full of CM chatter, but it is just chatter no the less.

Let's pray also that the pilot of the other Monorail eventually finds peace after experiencing this terrible tragedy.


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> Off topic but . . .
> 
> Our prayers go out to the Austin Wuennenberg family as they struggle to come to terms with the loss of Austin in the Monorail accident.
> 
> We have all enjoyed the Monorail system from time to time, and some of us have ridden with the pilot in the front cab.  The YouTube video certainly brings us all think "hey, I was standing right there last . .. ".  Let's be careful with the speculation of what occurred.  Blogs are full of CM chatter, but it is just chatter no the less.
> 
> Let's pray also that the pilot of the other Monorail eventually finds peace after experiencing this terrible tragedy.



Well said DiznyDad & I 2nd that.   Good thoughts & prayers going out to all involved.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Dizny Dad said:


> Off topic but . . .
> 
> Our prayers go out to the Austin Wuennenberg family as they struggle to come to terms with the loss of Austin in the Monorail accident.
> 
> We have all enjoyed the Monorail system from time to time, and some of us have ridden with the pilot in the front cab.  The YouTube video certainly brings us all think "hey, I was standing right there last . .. ".  Let's be careful with the speculation of what occurred.  Blogs are full of CM chatter, but it is just chatter no the less.
> 
> Let's pray also that the pilot of the other Monorail eventually finds peace after experiencing this terrible tragedy.



You are so right.  I don't even know what to write right now.  You said it very well.


----------



## eliza61

Dizny Dad said:


> Off topic but . . .
> 
> Our prayers go out to the Austin Wuennenberg family as they struggle to come to terms with the loss of Austin in the Monorail accident.
> 
> We have all enjoyed the Monorail system from time to time, and some of us have ridden with the pilot in the front cab.  The YouTube video certainly brings us all think "hey, I was standing right there last . .. ".  Let's be careful with the speculation of what occurred.  Blogs are full of CM chatter, but it is just chatter no the less.
> 
> Let's pray also that the pilot of the other Monorail eventually finds peace after experiencing this terrible tragedy.


----------



## Happydinks

Dizny Dad said:


> Off topic but . . .
> 
> Our prayers go out to the Austin Wuennenberg family as they struggle to come to terms with the loss of Austin in the Monorail accident.
> 
> Let's pray also that the pilot of the other Monorail eventually finds peace after experiencing this terrible tragedy.



So incredibly sad - for all who were involved.  Our prayers for Austin's family, reconcilliation and peace for the cast members who were involved in the rescue, and condolences for all the WDW family.  
Godspeed, Austin.


----------



## eliza61

Even if it's tuesday!!  Since we're all back from the 4th of July, here is some related trivia

7/4/1985.  Tinker Bell took her first flight from Cinderellas Castle.  She did make a "practice run" the night before though.

and since the world is presently consumed with the death of Michael Jackson.

on 7/2/1987, the 3-d film Captain EO starring Michael Jackson began at the Magic Eye theater in Epcot.  It ran for almost 8 years and closed on 7/11/1994.

Does anyone know what replaced it?  hint:  it's still currently running.


----------



## jimmytammy

eliza61 said:


> Even if it's tuesday!!  Since we're all back from the 4th of July, here is some related trivia
> 
> 7/4/1985.  Tinker Bell took her first flight from Cinderellas Castle.  She did make a "practice run" the night before though.
> 
> and since the world is presently consumed with the death of Michael Jackson.
> 
> on 7/2/1987, the 3-d film Captain EO starring Michael Jackson began at the Magic Eye theater in Epcot.  It ran for almost 8 years and closed on 7/11/1994.
> 
> Does anyone know what replaced it?  hint:  it's still currently running.



Hey all!!  Computer issues has kept me away for a few days.  Got a lotta catchin up to do.

We didnt start going to WDW til 1999, so Im a bit rusty, but isnt Honey I Shrunk The Audience the place that once housed Captain EO?


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Hey all!!  Computer issues has kept me away for a few days.  Got a lotta catchin up to do.
> 
> We didnt start going to WDW til 1999, so Im a bit rusty, but isnt Honey I Shrunk The Audience the place that once housed Captain EO?



Not rusty at all.  You're absolutely right!!

Happy Tuesday All


----------



## Dizny Dad

Good Job jimmytammy!

Does anybody look forward to the replacement of Honey I shrunk the Audience?


----------



## Muushka

Dizny Dad said:


> Good Job jimmytammy!
> 
> Does anybody look forward to the replacement of Honey I shrunk the Audience?



Well, after seeing it 75 times, I must admit a change would be nice.

JT, you started in 1999??  You are a fast study!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Well, after seeing it 75 times, I must admit a change would be nice.
> 
> JT, you started in 1999??  You are a fast study!



I'm weird, some attractions I love no matter how many times I've seen it and some I'm ready for them to move on.  I love Indiana Jones but now I think it's a little long in the tooth along with Honey I shrunk the audience but sit me in front of the "Muppets 3D" and I'm a happy camper.

So Muushka, you get credited for the next "official, totally unscientific" groupie question.

Which attractions do we think could use a bit of "freshinin up" as my "big momma" would say?


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> We didnt start going to WDW til 1999,



JT...our first trip was in 1998, so we're right there with you!  We planned on staying at a moderate but they were booked up by the time we made reservations so we "settled" on a relatively new resort by the name of Wildnerness Lodge!  The rest is history.  



eliza61 said:


> I'm weird, some attractions I love no matter how many times I've seen it and some I'm ready for them to move on.  I love Indiana Jones but now I think it's a little long in the tooth along with Honey I shrunk the audience but sit me in front of the "Muppets 3D" and I'm a happy camper.
> 
> So Muushka, you get credited for the next "official, totally unscientific" groupie question.
> 
> Which attractions do we think could use a bit of "freshinin up" as my "big momma" would say?




I'm also in the camp of liking some attractions over and over.  In particular, I'd be unhappy if they ever pulled Festival of the Lion King or the Beauty & the Beast shows.  

As far as attractions they could freshen up, I guess I'd have to say possibly Universe of Energy though we really like the long air-conditioned ride during our hot summer trips.  

The problem with "freshinin' up" is that I don't always prefer the new to the old.  I'm not sure that the newer Pirates of the Carribean, Mexico boat ride, or Stitch Encounter are improvements over their former attractions.

On the other hand, I think that they did improve Spaceship Earth and Haunted Mansion with their updates.


----------



## DiznyDi

With the holiday, picnics, family, celebrations and the fact that I turned '55' this year, I completely forgot......
*Happy Birthday Oshawa*


----------



## Muushka

DiznyDi said:


> With the holiday, picnics, family, celebrations and the fact that I turned '55' this year, I completely forgot......
> *Happy Birthday Oshawa*



Good job DiznyDi!  *Happy birthday Oshawa!*

And our other July birthdays:

lisah0711...............July 11
DaveH...................July 26

PS, *DiznyDi*, 1954 was a great year, wasn't it!

Oh, and the ride I would most like to see re-vamped?

Stitch's Great Escape!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Can't help but jump in and say that I agree with everything said so far as to what I could see again and again, and feel are an institutional event when going to the World (Muppets 3D, Lion King, etc) and those that need refreshed/replaced (Honey I Shrunk, Imagination, World of Energy, Etc)

I do understand it is a function of how often one visits the World.  Those that "get it" and are there frequently see these attractions much differently.  Disney has never been the Mecca of change.  That is good in that there are so many changes to our world that seem out of control sometimes that it is good to have a place you can count on being consistent.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Add me to your July birthday list.....July 31'st!!!




Muushka said:


> Good job DiznyDi! *Happy birthday Oshawa!*
> 
> And our other July birthdays:
> 
> lisah0711...............July 11
> DaveH...................July 26
> 
> PS, *DiznyDi*, 1954 was a great year, wasn't it!
> 
> Oh, and the ride I would most like to see re-vamped?
> 
> Stitch's Great Escape!


----------



## Happydinks

eliza61 said:


> I'm weird, some attractions I love no matter how many times I've seen it and some I'm ready for them to move on.  I love Indiana Jones but now I think it's a little long in the tooth along with Honey I shrunk the audience but sit me in front of the "Muppets 3D" and I'm a happy camper.
> 
> So Muushka, you get credited for the next "official, totally unscientific" groupie question.
> 
> Which attractions do we think could use a bit of "freshinin up" as my "big momma" would say?



Ah -- how about the Carousel of Progress?  I actually remember seeing that at the NY World's Fair, and while they have done a little "updating" at the end, maybe just a little more?

Does anyone miss Cranium Command?  We absolutely loved that show--and the characters that were in it.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Happydinks said:


> Ah -- how about the Carousel of Progress?  I actually remember seeing that at the NY World's Fair, and while they have done a little "updating" at the end, maybe just a little more?
> 
> . . . . .



Now there is where my DW and I disagree.  I find the Carousel of Progress a nostalgic look back to my childhood and experience at the Worlds Fair in 1964 (  ); DW finds it a great place to sleep and uses it as a bargining chip agaist me to do other things she likes (like It's a Small World - geeze louise )  Life is all give and take, isn't it .

The last few trips the Carousel of Progress has been shut down a few hours at a time.  I've never heard why, just the way it is being old I guess; kind of like me taking a nap at work (if I only could).


----------



## Happydinks

Dizny Dad said:


> Now there is where my DW and I disagree.  I find the Carousel of Progress a nostalgic look back to my childhood and experience at the Worlds Fair in 1964 (  ); DW finds it a great place to sleep and uses it as a bargining chip agaist me to do other things she likes (like It's a Small World - geeze louise )  Life is all give and take, isn't it .
> 
> The last few trips the Carousel of Progress has been shut down a few hours at a time.  I've never heard why, just the way it is being old I guess; kind of like me taking a nap at work (if I only could).



Ah - now don't get me wrong - I too really like CP  - and Bob is the one who takes the nap (although, I do think the seats ARE from 1964 ). The end of the ride, which they did "update" years ago, could maybe update again - perhaps they could be "twittering" 

Small World - ugh! . The song that gets "stuck in your head" - forever!  We rode it back in 2006 - never again!  We heard from one of our friends who is a CM - that's where you're assigned when you've been "bad"! I think your DW gets the better end of the deal in CP vs SW! (Apology in advance to all who like SW!)


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies,

Muushka - Happy to hear your cat and leg are okay. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY OSHAWA.

After experiencing the new technology on Toy Story Mania I wouldn't mind  seeing Buzz Lightyear updated. I like the old classics like Carousel of Progress but agree updating that last seen wouldn't hurt.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Oh, the youngsters here with first visits in 1998 and 1999!  I need to scan a photo that has my mom and dad standing in front of the sign about Tom Sawyer Island opening in Spring of 1973.  I was there but have no idea if they let me take the picture or my grandmother.  It was the first trip I remember them letting me take a few shots and the main street horses were my main choice to "burn" up 2 or 3 film shots - very hard to imagine me taking pics of horses I'm sure!     But, I am more of a newbie to the lodge since my first stay there wasn't until 2006 having been on a moderate budget unless I was at a conference.  (Dixie Landings Muushka - loved it!)

Stitch's - agreed - time for a change.  It's a Small World IMO needs to stay but I only dare go on it every 5 years or so!  The rehab made it pretty again but still, that music!    Carousel of Progress - agree on updating the last scene but it makes me smile when I see the "new" ski boots.  I wish they had it or America Sings at DL still.  And I miss Mr. Toad at WDW but can get my fix at DL.  I really miss the Skyway though!!!!!



Dizny Dad said:


> I do understand it is a function of how often one visits the World.  Those that "get it" and are there frequently see these attractions much differently.  Disney has never been the Mecca of change.  That is good in that there are so many changes to our world that seem out of control sometimes that it is good to have a place you can count on being consistent.



This sums up perfectly how I feel about Disney.  I have enough craziness and change in my everyday life and I LIKE having a place to go that I know well, that doesn't change significantly, that provides many choices for entertainment, and that I know I'll enjoy.  For me, it's an_ easy_ vacation!  


A belated Happy Birthday OSHAWA!!!!!


----------



## Muushka

BWV Dreamin said:


> Add me to your July birthday list.....July 31'st!!!





Here is another very unscientific poll.  It is Mr Muush and my opinion that you must have given birth to at least one child to appreciate It's A Small World.  Otherwise you need some sort of sedative to go on it .  

Right or full of rice krispy treats?

PS When we hear that music (trust me, not on the ride ) we always sing the Off Kilter song Chameleon to counteract the It's A Small World noise or um, music.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Muushka said:


> Here is another very unscientific poll.  It is Mr Muush and my opinion that you must have given birth to at least one child to appreciate It's A Small World.  Otherwise you need some sort of sedative to go on it .
> 
> Right or full of rice krispy treats?
> 
> PS When we hear that music (trust me, not on the ride ) we always sing the Off Kilter song Chameleon to counteract the It's A Small World noise or um, music.


 I would agree with that. My wife despises It's a Small World but will tolerate it at least once a trip because my son LOVES it. I will go on it as many times as he wants to because he is so happy on it. That said next week when it is just my teenage daughter and I we will happily pass on it.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Here is another very unscientific poll.  It is Mr Muush and my opinion that you must have given birth to at least one child to appreciate It's A Small World.  Otherwise you need some sort of sedative to go on it .
> 
> Right or full of rice krispy treats?
> 
> PS When we hear that music (trust me, not on the ride ) we always sing the Off Kilter song Chameleon to counteract the It's A Small World noise or um, music.



I've never been!!    Every time we've taken Rizzo and Sid when they were small for one reason or another we've missed it.

The old guy and I pledged to do it (the ride.  ) in August, of course now Rizzo/Sid absolutely refuse to go with us.


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> I've never been!!    Every time we've taken Rizzo and Sid when they were small for one reason or another we've missed it.
> 
> The old guy and I pledged to do it (the ride.  ) in August, of course now Rizzo/Sid absolutely refuse to go with us.



Eliza, what kind of mother are you?????????


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Dizny Dad said:


> Good Job jimmytammy!
> 
> Does anybody look forward to the replacement of Honey I shrunk the Audience?


Yes I think it is time.  Of course alot of people would like to see Capt. EO come back now!


Happydinks said:


> Ah -- how about the Carousel of Progress?  I actually remember seeing that at the NY World's Fair, and while they have done a little "updating" at the end, maybe just a little more?



Yeah they probably could freshen up the end but it is cool to see all the dated stuff!

I am not a big fan of the Tiki room but they need to change that back to it's original!!!  I gope they never change IASW like they did in DL!

Hey when was the first time everyone visited the World?  My first visit was in 1979.  Stayed off site.


----------



## MaryJ

I also saw CoP for the first time at the New York World's Fair, so it does hold a special place in my heart.  

The first time I saw the Tiki room was at DL when I was 8 or 10 years old.  I wish they would switch back to the "old Management" at WDW because the new management does nothing for me!

Our first trip to WDW was in 1986.  Our twins were 6 at the time, and the baby was about 20 months.  Just MK and Epcot at that time.  We stayed at the Disney Inn.  Glad we had the chance before it became SoG.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> Here is another very unscientific poll.  It is Mr Muush and my opinion that you must have given birth to at least one child to appreciate It's A Small World.  Otherwise you need some sort of sedative to go on it .



If that's true then there must be another category b/c I do like IASW.  Maybe it's b/c when I first went on it I was a kid?!  Truthfully - I'd be fine riding it every trip but 1 - usually my companions don't want to, or 2- it's not at the top of my list so if it doesn't happen that's ok.  But I also really like the indoor boat rides which includes POTCB.  The water smell kicks in and takes me back to the early days.  

My first trip to WDW was 1972 and all stays were off-site until 1992 or so.  Only one stay off-site since that time.


----------



## DiznyDi

I believe our first trip was in 1990 and we stayed at the Yacht Club. At the time, the Swan and Dolphin were there and that's about it. My how that's changed!

...and yes, I do like It's A Small World. I don't have to go every trip....

The Tiki Birds, now that's something I can really overlook. We went with friends last year and they were appalled at the _New and Improved_ show. She said words that if I repeated here, I'm certain I'd be banned from the boards.


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Yes I think it is time.  Of course alot of people would like to see Capt. EO come back now!
> 
> 
> Yeah they probably could freshen up the end but it is cool to see all the dated stuff!
> 
> I am not a big fan of the Tiki room but they need to change that back to it's original!!!  I gope they never change IASW like they did in DL!
> 
> Hey when was the first time everyone visited the World?  My first visit was in 1979.  Stayed off site.



We have seen the Tiki Debacle twice.  The first time we could not believe how much we hated it and had to confirm a second time.

My first visit to WDW was in 1979 also.  Not sure when Mr Muush went for the first time.  Just asked him, 1978.


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> ...and yes, I do like It's A Small World. I don't have to go every trip....



We return to the World in December.  

I'll report on whether we make the IASW pilgrimage.


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> Here is another very unscientific poll.  It is Mr Muush and my opinion that you must have given birth to at least one child to appreciate It's A Small World.  Otherwise you need some sort of sedative to go on it .
> 
> Right or full of rice krispy treats?
> 
> PS When we hear that music (trust me, not on the ride ) we always sing the Off Kilter song Chameleon to counteract the It's A Small World noise or um, music.



My DH saw It's a Small World in New York in 1964 and loves it.  He even knows all the words to the song, every verse.  We go that ride every single trip to WDW.  I think it is okay, it's a nice break.  I don't even mind humming that music for the rest of the day. And no, we don't have even ond child.  

As for my first trip to WDW, that would be my freshman year in college.  On Christmas break 1975 I went with a friend of mine from high school on a tour that included WDW and some time at the beach in Clearwater. We stayed at an offsite hotel somewhere that I don't remember. That was before I'd figured out how to book all of my own trips, I was only 17 years old. By the time I was 19 and still in college, I was driving down for spring break and booking my own hotels.  Each trip would include one night at the contemporary as a treat.  It was all of $95 per night back then- still very expensive compared to other hotels!

My first trip to DL was in spring, 1973.  Loved it!


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> We have seen the Tiki Debacle twice.  The first time we could not believe how much we hated it and had to confirm a second time.



Same here.  That was when they first changed it and I have not been back since.  We're going to DL next month and I hope to see the original there.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Muushka said:


> We have seen the Tiki Debacle twice.  The first time we could not believe how much we hated it and had to confirm a second time. . . . . . .



I first saw the Tiki room on Disney's Wonderful World of Color in the 60's, and soon after visited Disneyland (~1966) and experienced the original.  I agree, they need to get the old management back.  This was one of Walt's first big public animatronic triumphs - he was darn right proud to have his picture taken with it on its debut.  I can only imagine what he thinks now?


----------



## horselover

Hi groupies!  Just wanted to share my good news.  Got the word today our SSR resale passed ROFR!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Hi groupies!  Just wanted to share my good news.  Got the word today our SSR resale passed ROFR!



WooHoo!!  Congratulations horselover!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

horselover said:


> Hi groupies!  Just wanted to share my good news.  Got the word today our SSR resale passed ROFR!



Welcome Home!
Bobbi


----------



## bobbiwoz

I love Its a Small World, loved it at the World's fair and loved it in WDW.
It is true that seeing it thought the eyes of your DGC makes it extra special, but I think it's a gem in itself.

Bobbi


----------



## DiznyDi

horselover said:


> Hi groupies!  Just wanted to share my good news.  Got the word today our SSR resale passed ROFR!



Congratulations neighbor!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

horselover said:


> hi groupies!  Just wanted to share my good news.  Got the word today our ssr resale passed rofr!



congrats hl!!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies,

I have to vent and ask for advice. When we decided we would be spending the holidays in Disney this year we made sure to invite both sides of our extended family. I was very clear if they wanted to come they had to let us know between the 7 and 11 month marks so we could book at VWL.

My dad decided right away he was in but wanted to rent a Vacation home. We worked out that the wife, kids and I would go to our 2nd home (VWL) from Dec 20-23 then join my dad at our rented vacation home from the 23-30. 

I went out of my way every time we were together to let all the in laws know they were welcome to join us and I would use our points for their accommodations.... NOTHING...just the looks of - I can't believe you are going again.

Today as I am sitting at my desk making last minute arrangements for my Daddy/Daughter trip next week I get a call from my wife telling me MIL will be joining us Dec 20-23 and didn't I already know this. I calmly explain we are a family of 4 with a 1 BR booked and that accommodates 4 people. My very naive, doesn't do the planning wife tells me just get a 2BR..lol. Then she says you are the one who offered this  Unfortunately some of my poor subordinates took the brunt of this call today.

Well groupies what do you think my choices/chances are at this point?

1. Getting a 2BR at VWL

2. Sneaking MIL in the 1BR at VWL and letting my son sleep with us or on the air mattress (MIL and daughter would happily share the pull out.)

3. Try getting a 1 BR that sleeps 5 at AKL or 2 BR at OKW or SSR (HATE THIS OPTION as I really want to spend a few days at the Lodge during the holiday season)

4. Stuff MIL in bird house in VWL lobby?


----------



## cheer4bison

DisneyNutzy,

I think you have a decent chance of upgrading to a 2BR at VWL, but if you can't, you should have no problem with 5 in a 1BR.  Sounds like that's not a bad back-up plan.  But you better check with your wife to make sure that there are no more relatives hoping to join the party without your knowledge.  

Whatever you do, don't give up staying at the Lodge in December.  Such a magical place!


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> Hi groupies!  Just wanted to share my good news.  Got the word today our SSR resale passed ROFR!



How Exciting!

Congratulations to you and Aniversary Guy!


----------



## eliza61

Laxmon, DisneyNutzy & Granny,

Have safe magical trips this week.  Be safe.  Granny pat the noses for the groupies.

I've got a homework assignment for you 3.  If you go to Ak, checkout the Dinosaur ride.  
look at the pipes overhead as you approach your time rover vechicles.  The red pipes feature the chemical name and formula for ketchup and the yellow pipes, have the chemical name and formula for mustard.  White pipes? yep that's the chemical name and formula for mayonnaise.  

Talk about attention to detail.


----------



## horselover

DizneyNutzy - don't give up the Lodge!  I think you should be able to fit 5 in a 1 BR especially if some of those 5 are children.   You could fit an air mattress on the floor somewhere.  I'm thinking your chances of getting a 2 BR would probably be pretty slim.  I can sympathize with your DW not really understanding how it works.  I'm the planner in our family.  DH would have no idea what to do.  I'm tempted to let him take over & plan everything just once, but then I'd be worrying it somehow wouldn't be right.  Yes, I have control issues!         Families you gotta love 'em.

Thanks for all for the well wishes for our your newest home!  Now that we're going to have a bunch of pts. hitting our account soon DH wants me to w/l for a 1 BR for the 1st night of our trip that I had just booked a studio at AKV for.   As much as we want to see AKV we really would rather not have to move so we'll see what happens.  I'll be perfectly happy to stay at AKV if the w/l doesn't come through.

Eliza - you are just a wealth of info. & trivia!  

Hope everyone has a great weekend & safe travels to all having trips soon!


----------



## TammyNC

Tried to get caught back up...just can't seem to stay that way .



horselover said:


> Hi groupies!  Just wanted to share my good news.  Got the word today our SSR resale passed ROFR!



Congratulations!!!



eliza61 said:


> Laxmon, DisneyNutzy & Granny,
> 
> Have safe magical trips this week.  Be safe.  Granny pat the noses for the groupies.
> 
> I've got a homework assignment for you 3.  If you go to Ak, checkout the Dinosaur ride.
> look at the pipes overhead as you approach your time rover vechicles.  The red pipes feature the chemical name and formula for ketchup and the yellow pipes, have the chemical name and formula for mustard.  White pipes? yep that's the chemical name and formula for mayonnaise.
> 
> Talk about attention to detail.



We will have to check that out in December, thanks for the info!!


Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Laxmon, DisneyNutzy & Granny,
> 
> Have safe magical trips this week.  Be safe.  Granny pat the noses for the groupies.
> 
> I've got a homework assignment for you 3.  If you go to Ak, checkout the Dinosaur ride.
> look at the pipes overhead as you approach your time rover vechicles.  The red pipes feature the chemical name and formula for ketchup and the yellow pipes, have the chemical name and formula for mustard.  White pipes? yep that's the chemical name and formula for mayonnaise.
> 
> Talk about attention to detail.




Thanks for the wishes, Eliza.  We'll be sure to pat Humphrey's nose and pass along greetings to Ranger Stan if I can remember what days he works. 

And yes, I've seen those "formula" pipes before and was told exactly the same thing you said.  I didn't understand what that had to do with time travel or dinosaurs (other than being sponsored by McDonalds?), but it is a cool trivia piece.   






Looking very much forward to this trip. For the first time, I'm crossing my fingers for a "good view" room as I think I'll be spending a lot of time on the balcony decompressing.  Oh well, it really doesn't matter since the Lodge has so many great places to sit and relax I can always head over there.

So...who knows Stan's schedule?


----------



## Muushka

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hey Groupies,
> 
> I have to vent and ask for advice. When we decided we would be spending the holidays in Disney this year we made sure to invite both sides of our extended family. I was very clear if they wanted to come they had to let us know between the 7 and 11 month marks so we could book at VWL.
> 
> My dad decided right away he was in but wanted to rent a Vacation home. We worked out that the wife, kids and I would go to our 2nd home (VWL) from Dec 20-23 then join my dad at our rented vacation home from the 23-30.
> 
> I went out of my way every time we were together to let all the in laws know they were welcome to join us and I would use our points for their accommodations.... NOTHING...just the looks of - I can't believe you are going again.
> 
> Today as I am sitting at my desk making last minute arrangements for my Daddy/Daughter trip next week I get a call from my wife telling me MIL will be joining us Dec 20-23 and didn't I already know this. I calmly explain we are a family of 4 with a 1 BR booked and that accommodates 4 people. My very naive, doesn't do the planning wife tells me just get a 2BR..lol. Then she says you are the one who offered this  Unfortunately some of my poor subordinates took the brunt of this call today.
> 
> Well groupies what do you think my choices/chances are at this point?
> 
> 1. Getting a 2BR at VWL
> 
> 2. Sneaking MIL in the 1BR at VWL and letting my son sleep with us or on the air mattress (MIL and daughter would happily share the pull out.)
> 
> 3. Try getting a 1 BR that sleeps 5 at AKL or 2 BR at OKW or SSR (HATE THIS OPTION as I really want to spend a few days at the Lodge during the holiday season)
> 
> *4. Stuff MIL in bird house in VWL lobby?*



That's the one I vote for!  All kidding aside, I'll bet you will be fine with option 2.  Don't give up that 1 BR!!!

*horselover*, congratulations on the new addition!

*Granny, Laxmon, DisneyNutzy*, I hope you have a wonderful, restful time at our beloved.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Update - We are waitlisting for a 2 BR for our December trip. I am not giving up the lodge for the holidays.

Eliza - That is some cool inside information. My daughter loves that stuff but not sure if that will be enough to get her back on Dinosaur. Not her favorite ride

Granny - Not sure if you would recognize us from our pictures on the thread but if you see a big bald guy dragging a cranky teenager around the parks be sure to say hello. I don't know if we will be making it to the lodge this trip so be sure to have a roaring forks cupcake for me


----------



## tea pot

cheer4bison said:


> DisneyNutzy,
> 
> Whatever you do, don't give up staying at the Lodge in December.  Such a magical place!



*DITTO*  Families....gotta love them.... 

*WELCOME HOME TO SSR   Horeslover* 

I really miss the old Figment Ride at EPCOT and the sky way ride in MK and I LOVE LOVE Small World,. 
Update ???  What about the Drew Carey Sound Stage at MGM

Granny.. thanks for the pics of the pipes I have to look for them next time.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> Hi groupies!  Just wanted to share my good news.  Got the word today our SSR resale passed ROFR!


Congrats!!!


DisneyNutzy said:


> Hey Groupies,
> 
> I have to vent and ask for advice. When we decided we would be spending the holidays in Disney this year we made sure to invite both sides of our extended family. I was very clear if they wanted to come they had to let us know between the 7 and 11 month marks so we could book at VWL.
> 
> My dad decided right away he was in but wanted to rent a Vacation home. We worked out that the wife, kids and I would go to our 2nd home (VWL) from Dec 20-23 then join my dad at our rented vacation home from the 23-30.
> 
> I went out of my way every time we were together to let all the in laws know they were welcome to join us and I would use our points for their accommodations.... NOTHING...just the looks of - I can't believe you are going again.
> 
> Today as I am sitting at my desk making last minute arrangements for my Daddy/Daughter trip next week I get a call from my wife telling me MIL will be joining us Dec 20-23 and didn't I already know this. I calmly explain we are a family of 4 with a 1 BR booked and that accommodates 4 people. My very naive, doesn't do the planning wife tells me just get a 2BR..lol. Then she says you are the one who offered this  Unfortunately some of my poor subordinates took the brunt of this call today.
> 
> Well groupies what do you think my choices/chances are at this point?
> 
> 1. Getting a 2BR at VWL
> 
> 2. Sneaking MIL in the 1BR at VWL and letting my son sleep with us or on the air mattress (MIL and daughter would happily share the pull out.)
> 
> 3. Try getting a 1 BR that sleeps 5 at AKL or 2 BR at OKW or SSR (HATE THIS OPTION as I really want to spend a few days at the Lodge during the holiday season)
> 
> 4. Stuff MIL in bird house in VWL lobby?



Yes #4!!  Hope everything works out for you!  Hope you have a great trip with DD!


*Granny and Laxmom* have a great trip!!!


----------



## Granny

DisneyNutzy said:


> Granny - Not sure if you would recognize us from our pictures on the thread but if you see a big bald guy dragging a cranky teenager around the parks be sure to say hello. I don't know if we will be making it to the lodge this trip so be sure to have a roaring forks cupcake for me



Let's see.  That's one I'll have for me.  And one for you.  So far so good...anyone else want me to eat one on their behalf!! 

And I'm glad you are waitlisting for the 2BR at VWL for the holidays.  Sometimes I think the only thing more challenging than in-laws are my own blood relatives!! 

*Muush & DLI*...thanks for the kind wishes on the trip.  I know it will be magical no matter what! 

*Horselover*....I'm tardy but wanted to congratulate you on your purchase.  Awesome!!


----------



## Granny

tea pot said:


> Update ???  What about the Drew Carey Sound Stage at MGM



Oh, I withdraw all my suggestions and throw my vote in with TP on this one!!  Absolutely do something with that sad attraction!!


----------



## DiznyDi

*Granny and Laxmom* Enjoy your trip!

Granny, I don't do cupcakes, but do enjoy the yogurt parfaits. I'll have mine with granola on the top and bottom with strawberries, raspberries and blueberries in the middle, thank you very much!


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> Hi groupies!  Just wanted to share my good news.  Got the word today our SSR resale passed ROFR!



Yip skip Horselover!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corinne

Laxmom, DisneyNutzy & Granny~hope you all have a wonderful time!!!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy!


----------



## blossomz

DisneyNutzy...do you have enough points (or cash) to add a studio if the 2BR doesn't come through?  You could actually waitlist the 2 BR and book the studio and cancel it if the 2 BR comes through.  

BTW...I forgot to confess...on our cruise...the price of points WAS to good to pass up!!  Let's just say...I now have enough BLT add on to mean something now!  Oh dear..just couldn't resist!


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> DisneyNutzy...do you have enough points (or cash) to add a studio if the 2BR doesn't come through?  You could actually waitlist the 2 BR and book the studio and cancel it if the 2 BR comes through.
> 
> BTW...I forgot to confess...on our cruise...the price of points WAS to good to pass up!!  Let's just say...I now have enough BLT add on to mean something now!  Oh dear..just couldn't resist!



Congratulations!!!

*OK, all you Groupies, FESS UP!!!  

How many of you have points at BLT?? 
And how many of you are willing to host a party at your resort??????*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

blossomz said:


> BTW...I forgot to confess...on our cruise...the price of points WAS to good to pass up!!  Let's just say...I now have enough BLT add on to mean something now!  Oh dear..just couldn't resist!



Congratulations blossomz!!!  

I have BLT points and on the first day of booking had even reserved an MK 1BR for 3 days in Nov.  But with addt'l family probably coming I changed our full stay to a 2BR at VWL so I can't help out on a party - _yet_!  I have been torn about waitlisting a 2BR at BLT just to give it a try.....but kinda want to stay at VWL that trip and don't want to do a move once the family gets there.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## jimmytammy

Have a great trip!

Stan will be working Wed-Sat from 7 til 4.  Tell him hello from us.


----------



## jimmytammy

We will be at VWL in Dec.  My parents and a friend are staying in a studio on our pts for a few of those days.  We found great prices on airline tickets for them on Allegiant, only problem is the airline flys to Orl-Sanford on Mon., returns on Fri.  

We have them booked in Studio Wed- Sun.  Tammy has callled MS several times trying to re-book for the Mon and Tues nights.  Mon. can be booked, but Tues would have to waitlist.  We cant take the chance on waitlist, if it doesnt come through, they wont have a room and we will get messed up on pts.

Long story short, what chnace do we have of continuing calling and getting those 2 nights as time gets closer? This is all new to us cause we are always careful planners at 11 mos out.


----------



## lisah0711

Muushka said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> *OK, all you Groupies, FESS UP!!!
> 
> How many of you have points at BLT??
> And how many of you are willing to host a party at your resort??????*



I don't have BLT points but I do have VGC points and I would be happy to host a groupie meet someday.  

I'm down to about 5 months until my next visit to the Lodge so I can start posting on here again.

Have a great day groupies!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Have a great trip!
> 
> Stan will be working Wed-Sat from 7 til 4.  Tell him hello from us.



Muush says Hi too! 

Happy trails!

JT, that could be a dilemma, or maybe not.   I would go ahead and waitlist for that night, it couldn't hurt and in this economy, I would imagine someone might cancel.  Or...

There is a good chance they will have free dining at that time.  Would they consider staying at a different resort and getting the free dining?  I think there is a 3 night minimum though.


----------



## horselover

blossomz said:


> BTW...I forgot to confess...on our cruise...the price of points WAS to good to pass up!!  Let's just say...I now have enough BLT add on to mean something now!  Oh dear..just couldn't resist!



Congrats Blossomz!    

Muushka - no BLT pts. here so sorry we can't host a party.   I am thinking about trying to get a stay there for next yr. in either March or Oct.   Hopefully I'll be able to get it at the 7 mo. mark.  Anyone that wants to cram into our studio for a party is welcome to come on over!  

DizneyNutzy - we joined you on the w/l brigade yesterday.  We're waitlisting for a 1 BR for Fri. 12/4.    Moose dust to both of us!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Muushka said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> *OK, all you Groupies, FESS UP!!! *
> 
> *How many of you have points at BLT?? *
> *And how many of you are willing to host a party at your resort??????*


 I have BLT points, but sadly, will have to rent my 2010 points out as my son is getting married and I STILL DON'T HAVE A DATE!!! Kids just do not plan! As a type A person, this is driving me crazy!!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

jimmytammy said:


> We will be at VWL in Dec.  My parents and a friend are staying in a studio on our pts for a few of those days.  We found great prices on airline tickets for them on Allegiant, only problem is the airline flys to Orl-Sanford on Mon., returns on Fri.
> 
> We have them booked in Studio Wed- Sun.  Tammy has callled MS several times trying to re-book for the Mon and Tues nights.  Mon. can be booked, but Tues would have to waitlist.  We cant take the chance on waitlist, if it doesnt come through, they wont have a room and we will get messed up on pts.
> 
> Long story short, what chnace do we have of continuing calling and getting those 2 nights as time gets closer? This is all new to us cause we are always careful planners at 11 mos out.



How about seeing if there's a member cash discount room available for the Tuesday night?  Book the Monday and waitlist for the Tuesday.  If the waitlist fills then you can cancel the cash night.  I think that would give you a better chance of getting Tues. on points rather than trying to get both nights at the same time.  And I imagine you need to book the airfare soon to get the good deal.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

lisah0711 said:


> I don't have BLT points but I do have VGC points and I would be happy to host a groupie meet someday.
> 
> I'm down to about 5 months until my next visit to the Lodge so I can start posting on here again.
> 
> Have a great day groupies!



Hi Lisa!  Good to hear from you but you don't have to have a VWL vacation planned to post on here!  You are welcome anytime!
I love your offer of hosting a meet at VCG!!  I would love to stay there someday.


----------



## Muushka

Hey Lisa!  You can post here even if you never go to the Lodge!

Some day we are going to get to CA!  Lucky you.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Laxmom July 11-18 VWL
> DisneyNutzy July 12-16 at the non-green SSR Father Daughter!! Awwww.
> Granny July 12-19 VWL



Wishing *Laxmom*, *DisneyNutzy* and *Granny* FUN FUN FUN in WDW !  


*lisah0711* HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!  


*Horselover* !  Much congrats on the SSR resale !!! 

And *blossomz*...congrats to u as well on BLT !    Howdy neighbor ! 




> Muushka : OK, all you Groupies, FESS UP!!!
> 
> How many of you have points at BLT??
> And how many of you are willing to host a party at your resort??????


We purchased a 125 point add-on.   And yes !  A party would be awesome !   I think next August (2010) will be our first stay there though....so that's a bit of a way off......
Oh....I've been calling for 5 days for a studio at HH for the weekend of Aug 15 & 16.   I almost fell over when the MS CM said "you got it !" this afternoon !  My dh was excited too.....he was yelling in the background, "tell her SHE ROCKS !".    Never stayed at HH and we'll be passing through on our drive down to FL to move dd into FSU.   So anyone have any thoughts or advice on HH if you've been there ?   

*eliza*....very cool trivia on the Dino ride !  Love that ride and have done it numerous times and never noticed ?!!!  Thanks. 


Maria


----------



## bobbiwoz

BWV Dreamin said:


> I have BLT points, but sadly, will have to rent my 2010 points out as my son is getting married and I STILL DON'T HAVE A DATE!!! Kids just do not plan! As a type A person, this is driving me crazy!!!!



Our D(younger)S is also engaged, they said the wedding would be in 2010, and we haven't gotten a date yet either!  

Bobbi


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Muushka said:


> Hey Lisa!  You can post here even if you never go to the Lodge!
> 
> Some day we are going to get to CA!  Lucky you.



Never go to the lodge?  I can't ever imagine that now! I'm in love with VWL now!


----------



## Muushka

BWV Dreamin said:


> Never go to the lodge?  I can't ever imagine that now! I'm in love with VWL now!



Yup, you're a lifer.


----------



## tea pot

Muushka said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> *OK, all you Groupies, FESS UP!!!
> 
> How many of you have points at BLT??
> And how many of you are willing to host a party at your resort??????*



No BLT Points here... but DH and I will be in a Studio, Bay Lake Tower View on Nov 1-4. I got lucky and booked at 9am at the 7 month window.
*Party On !! *



KAT4DISNEY said:


> How about seeing if there's a member cash discount room available for the Tuesday night?  Book the Monday and waitlist for the Tuesday.  If the waitlist fills then you can cancel the cash night.  I think that would give you a better chance of getting Tues. on points rather than trying to get both nights at the same time.  And I imagine you need to book the airfare soon to get the good deal.



Hey *Jimmytammy*Ditto with a little extra..
We have had no trouble with wait listing for just one night even in Dec.  (take heart *horselover*) you can wait list for up to 7 days before your check in date.   Last year I did book a Cash discount reservation back up but went with a regular lodge room because, it  cost less than a DVC room and had better availability, so even of we needed to stay there the one night it was still our lodge and the same resort.   Best of Luck 

*Laxmom, DisneyNutzy and Granny*...
Have a great time in the World and take plenty of Pictures


----------



## horselover

tea pot said:


> We have had no trouble with wait listing for just one night even in Dec.  (take heart *horselover*) you can wait list for up to 7 days before your check in date.



Thanks for the encouragement TeaPot!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies,

Checked in to SSR today with no issues. Have to confess to doing a illegal trick I read about on the boards...Tagged by bag for ME even though we rented a car. Bag showed up in room with no issues...shhhh.. Did AK this morning and while it was very hot and muggy the corwds were not too bad. Head to MK tonight for EMH. We have ressie's at Tony's at 8. Planned on heading out about an hour ago but the sky opened up and it is pouring. Studio here is nice. I requested a Downtown Disney view. The CM at check in told me we had it but we are on the side of the building and can only see a bit of the Cirque tent. No biggie..we don't plan on spending much time here anyway.

HL- Moose Dust back at you on your Dec. waitlist.

Blossomz - Congrats on the BLT add on. I just called my guide and left a message we would like to do the preview while we are here. I really want to add some BLT points but my wife is terrified of heights and had a bad time when we stayed on an upper floor in the Contemporary. She thinks it was the feeling of the open hallways and looking down on Chef Mickey's. I don't want to buy at BLT if she won't be happy staying there. She has looked at pictures and video and doesn't think it will be a problem. I'd like to get a feel for it first.

Off to MK..later groupies.


----------



## horselover

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hey Groupies,
> 
> Checked in to SSR today with no issues. Have to confess to doing a illegal trick I read about on the boards...Tagged by bag for ME even though we rented a car. Bag showed up in room with no issues...shhhh.. Did AK this morning and while it was very hot and muggy the corwds were not too bad. Head to MK tonight for EMH. We have ressie's at Tony's at 8. Planned on heading out about an hour ago but the sky opened up and it is pouring. Studio here is nice. I requested a Downtown Disney view. The CM at check in told me we had it but we are on the side of the building and can only see a bit of the Cirque tent. No biggie..we don't plan on spending much time here anyway.
> 
> HL- Moose Dust back at you on your Dec. waitlist.
> 
> Blossomz - Congrats on the BLT add on. I just called my guide and left a message we would like to do the preview while we are here. I really want to add some BLT points but my wife is terrified of heights and had a bad time when we stayed on an upper floor in the Contemporary. She thinks it was the feeling of the open hallways and looking down on Chef Mickey's. I don't want to buy at BLT if she won't be happy staying there. She has looked at pictures and video and doesn't think it will be a problem. I'd like to get a feel for it first.
> 
> Off to MK..later groupies.



Thanks for checking-in.  Hope the weather gets a bit better for you.  Let us know how you make out with that BLT tour!        Seems lately that all are falling under the spell of the sandwich!


----------



## Granny

Hi guys, we've made it in and had a great first day.  We got in last night and stayed off site at the Royal Plaza near DTD.  Wow, were they ever impressive with their service!! 

This morning I drove over and checked us in at VWL about 9:00 a.m.  Of course the room wasn't ready but I got the keys and packet and they promised to text message me when the room was ready.  At 2:30 sharp I got a text message and the room was ready.  That's the earliest we've ever gotten in to a VWL room so we were excited.

We spent the morning and early afternoon at Magic Kingdom and the crowds were the lightest I've ever seen during the summer time.  Very short waits at Haunted Mansion and Philharmagic.  The longest line we saw....wait for it....


...was for It's A Small World!  The line was out the door into the walkway area both times we went past meaning about a 30 minute wait!  

Now, back on topic...we went back and got into our room and found it to be very clean and in good condition.  It's on the lake side near the elevators as we requested so all is good there. 

Soon after we got back that downpour DisneyNutzy talked about showed up.  We went off site to dinner and will settle in for a movie in the room this evening.  

My camera isn't charged yet but I hope to take some pictures and post here either during or after the trip.  

Right now, all is well with the world as the music is definitely hitting the spot as I sat in the VWL foyer by the fireplace relaxing this afternoon.  

Hope all the Groupies are well.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> Right now, all is well with the world as the music is definitely hitting the spot as I sat in the VWL foyer by the fireplace relaxing this afternoon.
> 
> Hope all the Groupies are well.




Sounds like a great start to the trip Granny!  And relaxing, listening to the music sounds perfect!!!!  Looking forward to hearing more and seeing the pictures.  

Have a great time!


----------



## Dizny Dad

Granny said:


> . . . . . . .  The longest line we saw....wait for it....
> .....was for It's A Small World!  The line was out the door into the walkway area both times we went past meaning about a 30 minute wait!  . . . .



I agree


----------



## blossomz

Thanks for those trip reports..I'm really missing the lodge!  I had a job interview last week and am waiting to hear.. As soon as I know..I think I might just have to book a VWL trip!!!  Keep those reports from home coming!!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Granny said:


> Hi guys, we've made it in and had a great first day.  We got in last night and stayed off site at the Royal Plaza near DTD.  Wow, were they ever impressive with their service!!
> 
> This morning I drove over and checked us in at VWL about 9:00 a.m.  Of course the room wasn't ready but I got the keys and packet and they promised to text message me when the room was ready.  At 2:30 sharp I got a text message and the room was ready.  That's the earliest we've ever gotten in to a VWL room so we were excited.
> 
> We spent the morning and early afternoon at Magic Kingdom and the crowds were the lightest I've ever seen during the summer time.  Very short waits at Haunted Mansion and Philharmagic.  The longest line we saw....wait for it....
> 
> 
> ...was for It's A Small World!  The line was out the door into the walkway area both times we went past meaning about a 30 minute wait!
> 
> Now, back on topic...we went back and got into our room and found it to be very clean and in good condition.  It's on the lake side near the elevators as we requested so all is good there.
> 
> Soon after we got back that downpour DisneyNutzy talked about showed up.  We went off site to dinner and will settle in for a movie in the room this evening.
> 
> My camera isn't charged yet but I hope to take some pictures and post here either during or after the trip.
> 
> Right now, all is well with the world as the music is definitely hitting the spot as I sat in the VWL foyer by the fireplace relaxing this afternoon.
> 
> Hope all the Groupies are well.





PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPics, I need PPPPPPPPPPPics 
Thanks for the first report Granny. Hopefully that camera charges fast. We will be at VWL over Thanksgiving again this year doing a split stay with BCV. Can't wait to see it all again.
Keep it coming and have a great trip.


----------



## horselover

blossomz said:


> Thanks for those trip reports..I'm really missing the lodge!  I had a job interview last week and am waiting to hear.. As soon as I know..I think I might just have to book a VWL trip!!!  Keep those reports from home coming!!





I think your plan is a great one!  

Thanks for the 1st TR Granny!  Hope you continue to have a wonderful trip.


----------



## eliza61

Granny,

Thanks for the wonderful update.  Have a good vacation.

Monday morning Trivia.

_*Walt Elias Disney married Lillian Bounds, one of his first employees in Lewiston, Idaho on July 13th 1925.
Lillian was the one who suggested the name "Mickey" after telling Walt that his name, Mortimer sounded to pompous.  She is also reported to have thrown a meat cleaver at ole Walt when reports of him "hankey pankeying" around got back to her.  Wonder if that is why Mickey had that squeaking voice at first?  Go Lillie.*_


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

eliza61 said:


> She is also reported to have thrown a meat cleaver at ole Walt when reports of him "hankey pankeying" around got back to her.  Wonder if that is why Mickey had that squeaking voice at first?  Go Lillie.



I don't remember hearing this one on the Walk in Walt's Footstep tour at DL!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

blossomz said:


> Thanks for those trip reports..I'm really missing the lodge! I had a job interview last week and am waiting to hear.. As soon as I know..I think I might just have to book a VWL trip!!! Keep those reports from home coming!!


 Pixie dust that you get the job....and for all other groupies looking for work...


----------



## Corinne

Hi* DisneyNutzy *and *Granny*~

Glad to hear you are both at the World....anxiously awaiting anything and everything you hope to share!  Have fun!!!


----------



## Granny

Hey Groupies! 

Another lovely day in The World. 

While DW and DD hung out at the quiet pool all morning, I ran some errands to Walmart.  Hung around the lodge for a while, and I did take a few pictures that I"ll try to download tomorrow and post.  

Spent the late afternoon and evening at Animal Kingdom and did everything we wanted to do there.  Had dinner at Rainforest Cafe there (one of our eating traditions) and then came back and enjoyed a soft ice cream dessert from Roaring Fork.  

Lots of relaxing this trip...parks are still part of the plans but not the main part.  Which is good since they close so early this year...about 2-3 hours earlier than usual for this time of year.  I guess the economy is hurting them, and the crowds certainly are not the usual summer crush that we are used to.

By the way, all the CMs have been wonderful and spreading the usual magic around as far as I can tell.  They really are focusing on the "what are you celebrating" thing and I told them we weren't celebrating anything and they actually seemed disappointed that they couldn't give me any kind of button. 

All told, things are going well and the Lodge is spinning its usual charm and comfort.


----------



## disney0210

hey groupies!  mini-TR is up and some pictures.  pls check out the link below.

thanks for everyone's help on tips and what-not.  thank you, thank you, thank you!  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2227827


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Hey Groupies!
> 
> Another lovely day in The World.
> 
> 
> By the way, all the CMs have been wonderful and spreading the usual magic around as far as I can tell.  They really are focusing on the "what are you celebrating" thing and I told them we weren't celebrating anything and they actually seemed disappointed that they couldn't give me any kind of button.
> 
> All told, things are going well and the Lodge is spinning its usual charm and comfort.





disney0210 said:


> hey groupies!  mini-TR is up and some pictures.  pls check out the link below.
> 
> thanks for everyone's help on tips and what-not.  thank you, thank you, thank you!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2227827




Thanks Granny & Disney0210 for the trip reports,

Granny wasn't there a celebration from Alice in Wonderland called an "unbirthday" day?  I mean, we wouldn't want the cm's to be disappointed.  

Keep up the live chats.  Glad the lodge is it's old charming self.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny, thanks for the great trip reports!!  Keep having fun, and definitely enjoy the Lodge

Disney0210  Thanks for sharing the pics.  Even the birds love hanging out at VWL


----------



## Muushka

Thanks Granny!  Thanks disney0210!  What a great way to start a Tuesday!


----------



## Granny

Another morning poolside.  

And here are a few reminders of our beloved Lodge, not that it requires introduction:






And an oldie but goodie photo I took yesterday:



















Love this walkway to heaven!!










Where else would you take pictures of the elevators!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> Thanks for those trip reports..I'm really missing the lodge!  I had a job interview last week and am waiting to hear.. As soon as I know..I think I might just have to book a VWL trip!!!  Keep those reports from home coming!!



Good luck Blossomz!!! Hope you get good news soon!


*Granny* - Thanks for the TR and pictures!  

Well we are off to Kentucky for DD's horselover's vacation.  Going to a big model horse show and will get to see my boy Smarty Jones!    It will be horses from morning till night.  Hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## horselover

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Well we are off to Kentucky for DD's horselover's vacation.  Going to a big model horse show and will get to see my boy Smarty Jones!    It will be horses from morning till night.  Hope everyone has a good week!



Can I come too?!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> Can I come too?!



You bet!  DD needs someone other than her parents to enjoy it with.  Her other horse loving friends couldn't go with us this year so she is stuck with just us.  Poor kid!


----------



## KeepSwimmingDory

Catching back up and loving the live reports!

Enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Granny said:


> Another morning poolside.
> 
> And here are a few reminders of our beloved Lodge, not that it requires introduction:





disney0210 said:


> hey groupies!  mini-TR is up and some pictures.  pls check out the link below.
> 
> thanks for everyone's help on tips and what-not.  thank you, thank you, thank you!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2227827







AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH all is right in the world.
Thanks for the fix guys.


----------



## DiznyDi

DISNEY FIX said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH all is right in the world.
> Thanks for the fix guys.



Yes, thanks so much for the TR's and pics. This has brought a little peace to what promises to be a hectic day!


----------



## tea pot

*Granny and disney0210 *A Big Thank You for the TRs and Pics..
I needed a dose of the Magic....looking forward to more.. 

*Blossomz*...Sending Pixie Dust  hoping for good news regarding your job interview

*Muushka * I'm doing a Happy Dance.... Just added a girls only stay at our beloved Lodge... My dear niece's wedding shower is on Sun the 27th so again why go home early..
My DGF and SIL will be joining me.. Woo Hoo 
Please add Sept. 28-Oct 2 VWL to the Vacation list

I think I just might be giving *DVC Mike *some competition.
We will be in the world for *Sept* (niece's Wedding Shower)
*November* (Niece's Wedding) and *December  * Just 
because and it was booked long before the Wedding date...

I so need to thank my SIL for moving to Florida

Life is Good


----------



## georgemoe

DW and I will be at our home SSR in early October but our waitlist came in last week for a studio at VWL in mid December.  Oh boy oh boy. We can't wait to stay here for the first time ever.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

georgemoe said:


> DW and I will be at our home SSR in early October but our waitlist came in last week for a studio at VWL in mid December.  Oh boy oh boy. We can't wait to stay here for the first time ever.


 You are going to loooovvveee itttt!!! I just stayed in one this past June....we are in love....


----------



## horselover

tea pot said:


> [*Muushka * I'm doing a Happy Dance.... Just added a girls only stay at our beloved Lodge... My dear niece's wedding shower is on Sun the 27th so again why go home early..
> My DGF and SIL will be joining me.. Woo Hoo
> Please add Sept. 28-Oct 2 VWL to the Vacation list
> 
> I think I just might be giving *DVC Mike *some competition.
> We will be in the world for *Sept* (niece's Wedding Shower)
> *November* (Niece's Wedding) and *December  * Just
> because and it was booked long before the Wedding date...
> 
> I so need to thank my SIL for moving to Florida
> 
> Life is Good



Very nice TeaPot!  



georgemoe said:


> DW and I will be at our home SSR in early October but our waitlist came in last week for a studio at VWL in mid December.  Oh boy oh boy. We can't wait to stay here for the first time ever.



Congrats!  I'm sure you will love the Lodge.  I would be amazed if anyone on this thread said differently!


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> *Granny and disney0210 *A Big Thank You for the TRs and Pics..
> I needed a dose of the Magic....looking forward to more..
> 
> *Blossomz*...Sending Pixie Dust  hoping for good news regarding your job interview
> 
> *Muushka * I'm doing a Happy Dance.... Just added a girls only stay at our beloved Lodge... My dear niece's wedding shower is on Sun the 27th so again why go home early..
> My DGF and SIL will be joining me.. Woo Hoo
> Please add Sept. 28-Oct 2 VWL to the Vacation list
> 
> I think I just might be giving *DVC Mike *some competition.
> We will be in the world for *Sept* (niece's Wedding Shower)
> *November* (Niece's Wedding) and *December  * Just
> because and it was booked long before the Wedding date...
> 
> I so need to thank my SIL for moving to Florida
> 
> Life is Good



Consider yourself updated!  And congrats!



georgemoe said:


> DW and I will be at our home SSR in early October but our waitlist came in last week for a studio at VWL in mid December.  Oh boy oh boy. We can't wait to stay here for the first time ever.



Oh boy oh boy!  You sound like a fun person!  You got a great time for VWL.  The best time of the year.  There are a bunch of us going at that time.  If you choose to join in on our Groupie Reindeer games, let me know your dates and I'll put you on the list.  Your siggies are plentiful, otherwise I would ask you to grab yourself a Moosie!


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Where else would you take pictures of the elevators!



 so TRUE!  Thanks Granny!


----------



## Granny

I took the Lodge tour this morning (first time ever) with our own Stan the Man.  We then talked for about a half-hour after the tour was over.  He had only kind words to say about the Groupies ("what a fun bunch of people!") and about Jimmy and Tammy.  And of course, he said his heart skipped a beat when I mentioned Muushka.    He said he had met other groupies but wasn't sure about the names.  I told him mine was Granny and he took it in stride and called me that the rest of the time we talked! 

He is excited about the prospect of a Groupie get together and said he'd be there even if he wasn't still with Disney at the time.  He really got a chuckle out of us being "internet friends" and how he is our own rock star. 

Now, a few photos in tribute to the nooks, crannies and fireplaces of Wilderness Lodge.  All of these photos are taken in the lobby area of WL on the various floors:


----------



## Granny

And some more...


----------



## Granny

You know, I was looking around the living room and something seemed a bit odd.  True, the beautifully designed sofa was still there in all its glory, but something was off.

And then it hit me....where was the ugly black & white checked chair????  It had been replaced by this very nice and appropriately styled chair:






Much, much better than that other black & white one!!


Oh, and you know how I said the parks weren't very crowded earlier in the week.  Well the past two days they have been PACKED!   Tons of tour groups and we couldn't avoid them.  Yesterday we were at MGM (okay, DHS) and all the Fast Passes for all the attractions were gone by 2:00 in the afternoon and the park was open until 10:00!!  A Cast Member told me that they have held back more Fast Passes than usual (leaving fewer for the machines) because of the "Celebration" theme and that they are giving out FP's to a lot of people for that.  Not to mention those afore-mentioned tour groups.  I never see them at the FP distribution center but they are often in the FP lines..and the CM said that they get a bunch of FP's when they bring in 100+ people in a group.  

Kind of annoying but I can't blame Disney for giving perks to a group that size.  And if they want to use them for their Celebration theme so be it.   It does make the parks harder for us to enjoy at our leisurely pace but all in all we are doing fine adjusting to it.  

I hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> You know, I was looking around the living room and something seemed a bit odd.  True, the beautifully designed sofa was still there in all its glory, but something was off.
> 
> And then it hit me....where was the ugly black & white checked chair????  It had been replaced by this very nice and appropriately styled chair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much, much better than that other black & white one!!
> 
> 
> Oh, and you know how I said the parks weren't very crowded earlier in the week.  Well the past two days they have been PACKED!   Tons of tour groups and we couldn't avoid them.  Yesterday we were at MGM (okay, DHS) and all the Fast Passes for all the attractions were gone by 2:00 in the afternoon and the park was open until 10:00!!  A Cast Member told me that they have held back more Fast Passes than usual (leaving fewer for the machines) because of the "Celebration" theme and that they are giving out FP's to a lot of people for that.  Not to mention those afore-mentioned tour groups.  I never see them at the FP distribution center but they are often in the FP lines..and the CM said that they get a bunch of FP's when they bring in 100+ people in a group.
> 
> Kind of annoying but I can't blame Disney for giving perks to a group that size.  And if they want to use them for their Celebration theme so be it.   It does make the parks harder for us to enjoy at our leisurely pace but all in all we are doing fine adjusting to it.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great week!




I likeee!!  I hope they gave the black and white one an honorable burial.  Sounds like the tour was fun, I still haven't had a chance to go on it, maybe this trip.

Thanks for the great pictures.  Really a much needed pick me up.

have fun!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny, glad you got to go on the Tour and spend some quality time with Stan.  Thanks for all the pics!


----------



## MiaSRN62

disney0210 said:


> hey groupies!  mini-TR is up and some pictures.  pls check out the link below.
> 
> thanks for everyone's help on tips and what-not.  thank you, thank you, thank you!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2227827



Thanks for you TR and photos *disney0210*  That birthday cake looked awesome too 


*Granny*...thanks for your TR and photos as well.  I do like the new chair alot better.   Sorry the parks are so crowded.   We'll be in WDW in Aug....not looking forward to the crowds.  I really think disney needs to start building another park.   They've added so many new resorts/rooms in the past several years, yet the park size has remained the same.  Gonna get tighter and tighter.  


Maria


----------



## horselover

Ahhhh the nooks & crannys!  Thats what makes our Lodge special.  Thank you Granny!  What a great way to start the day.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Granny said:


> You know, I was looking around the living room and something seemed a bit odd. True, the beautifully designed sofa was still there in all its glory, but something was off.
> 
> And then it hit me....where was the ugly black & white checked chair???? It had been replaced by this very nice and appropriately styled chair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much, much better than that other black & white one!!
> 
> 
> Oh, and you know how I said the parks weren't very crowded earlier in the week. Well the past two days they have been PACKED! Tons of tour groups and we couldn't avoid them. Yesterday we were at MGM (okay, DHS) and all the Fast Passes for all the attractions were gone by 2:00 in the afternoon and the park was open until 10:00!! A Cast Member told me that they have held back more Fast Passes than usual (leaving fewer for the machines) because of the "Celebration" theme and that they are giving out FP's to a lot of people for that. Not to mention those afore-mentioned tour groups. I never see them at the FP distribution center but they are often in the FP lines..and the CM said that they get a bunch of FP's when they bring in 100+ people in a group.
> 
> Kind of annoying but I can't blame Disney for giving perks to a group that size. And if they want to use them for their Celebration theme so be it. It does make the parks harder for us to enjoy at our leisurely pace but all in all we are doing fine adjusting to it.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great week!


 Yeah, I love the new chair!!!! This made my day, thanks for posting the pic Granny!! (the decorator diva!!)


----------



## DiznyDi

Granny, thanks for the pics and TR so far! 
Love, love, love the Lodge 
We thoroughly enjoyed our time spent with Ranger Stan. Were/are you able to be the flag family?
Enjoy the rest of your trip.


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> Sorry the parks are so crowded.   We'll be in WDW in Aug....not looking forward to the crowds.  I really think disney needs to start building another park.   They've added so many new resorts/rooms in the past several years, yet the park size has remained the same.  Gonna get tighter and tighter.


Maria...I think that cutting down the park hours so much during the summer has really been the main culprit.  I'm sorry, but closing DHS at 7:00 p.m. three days a week and 8:00 p.m. on Mondays is crazy!!   And MK shutting down at 10:00 p.m.  a couple days a week doesn't help either.  It really puts the strain on the off-site guests who can't take part of EMH.  





DiznyDi said:


> We thoroughly enjoyed our time spent with Ranger Stan. Were/are you able to be the flag family?



No Flag Family once again.  I feel that the internet has ruined that for us as Guest Services says that they get at least 25 requests every day from guests to be Flag Family at some point during their stay.  Not really an issue as I don't know that my family would want to get up at that time of the morning anyway but I went ahead and asked. 

Heading back to DHS to see if they are out of Fast Passes yet...have a great day everyone!


----------



## tea pot

*Granny * Love Love Love those nooks and crannies.... I'm getting home sick and I even miss the ugly chair 
Thanks a bunch


----------



## MaryJ

Granny said:


> You know, I was looking around the living room and something seemed a bit odd.  True, the beautifully designed sofa was still there in all its glory, but something was off.
> 
> And then it hit me....where was the ugly black & white checked chair????  It had been replaced by this very nice and appropriately styled chair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much, much better than that other black & white one!!
> 
> 
> Oh, and you know how I said the parks weren't very crowded earlier in the week.  Well the past two days they have been PACKED!   Tons of tour groups and we couldn't avoid them.  Yesterday we were at MGM (okay, DHS) and all the Fast Passes for all the attractions were gone by 2:00 in the afternoon and the park was open until 10:00!!  A Cast Member told me that they have held back more Fast Passes than usual (leaving fewer for the machines) because of the "Celebration" theme and that they are giving out FP's to a lot of people for that.  Not to mention those afore-mentioned tour groups.  I never see them at the FP distribution center but they are often in the FP lines..and the CM said that they get a bunch of FP's when they bring in 100+ people in a group.
> 
> Kind of annoying but I can't blame Disney for giving perks to a group that size.  And if they want to use them for their Celebration theme so be it.   It does make the parks harder for us to enjoy at our leisurely pace but all in all we are doing fine adjusting to it.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great week!


Like the new chair.  Now if only we would get an upgrade to a flat screen TV!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> I took the Lodge tour this morning (first time ever) with our own Stan the Man.  We then talked for about a half-hour after the tour was over.  He had only kind words to say about the Groupies ("what a fun bunch of people!") and about Jimmy and Tammy.  And of course, he said his heart skipped a beat when I mentioned Muushka.    He said he had met other groupies but wasn't sure about the names.  I told him mine was Granny and he took it in stride and called me that the rest of the time we talked!
> 
> He is excited about the prospect of a Groupie get together and said he'd be there even if he wasn't still with Disney at the time.  He really got a chuckle out of us being "internet friends" and how he is our own rock star.



Ah Stan....thank you for checking in on our Favorite Groupie!



> You know, I was looking around the living room and something seemed a bit odd. *True, the beautifully designed sofa was still there in all its glory, *.....but something was off.
> 
> And then it hit me....where was the ugly black & white checked chair???? It had been replaced by this very nice and appropriately styled chair:



Hey, I liked that black and white chair!  Why didn't they replace that butt-ugly couch with the new chair material????

Thank you for all the pictures Granny.  I hope the crowds thin out soon!


----------



## wildernessDad

Oh my goodness!  They changed the chair?  It looks... non rustic.

Hello to all the groupies out there.  Been busy, but I'm still kickin'!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies,

Getting caught up from the airport waiting to go home. Sorry I have not checked back in but the daddy/daughter solo trip was a blast and we jammed a lot into our days.

Granny the pics look GREAT! I did manage to get to the lodge twice and had a Roaring Forks cupcake each time. If you haven't already had one for me Granny you can skip it..lol. I also spent a little time in the lobby soaking in the atmosphere. While there all the men over 21 in the very crowded Whispering Canyon were forced to the front of the restaurant. I watched eagerly as I had never seen this done. I was so happy not to be in there as I knew embarrassment was coming their way. Some of you veterans probably have seen this one but watching 20 plus grown men have to sing and perform I'm a little teapot was pretty funny to us.

Better get the laptop away...check back in from home.


----------



## blossomz

Thanks for all of those GREAT photos!  But   the black and white chair has been replaced!!!  Does it open into a bed?  Please tell STan hi for me too!!


----------



## Corinne

Granny,

A few summers ago my dh and I went to get FP's for RnR.  We quickly realized there were _lines_ at the FP machines.  Why? Each machine had a tour guide with a STACK of park passes and they were getting FP's for each and every pass!  It was INSANE!  I have never seen anything like that!  Many guests were incensed. I wonder if they are handing out FP's to the tour groups to keep them from holding up the distribution? 

Regarding the early park closing.....when we go in late August the parks always close early, but, of course, there are less people there.  It is unfortunate they are closing so early in Mid July. We have gone many times in July (as I believe you have) and the parks are usually open so late! I am sure you are still having a blast though!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Hey, I liked that black and white chair!  Why didn't they replace that butt-ugly couch with the new chair material????
> 
> Thank you for all the pictures Granny.  I hope the crowds thin out soon!



Sorry Muush, but the couch remains in its usual style for better or worse.  To me the b & w chair always stuck out like a sore thumb.  But hey, different opinions are always good as long as we all enjoy the overall effect and decor. 

The crowds were nuts again today at DHS...it is by far the worst park this week just jammed with people and the FP's again gone for the day by noon.   But we had a good time anyway and just got back from Fantasmic! 



wildernessDad said:


> Oh my goodness!  They changed the chair?  It looks... non rustic.



Glad to hear from you!   Actually, the chair blends into the decor really well and I don't think you'll find it objectionable in person.  Like I said, it took me a couple of days to even notice that they had changed it. 




DisneyNutzy said:


> Hey Groupies,
> 
> Getting caught up from the airport waiting to go home. Sorry I have not checked back in but the daddy/daughter solo trip was a blast and we jammed a lot into our days.
> 
> Granny the pics look GREAT! I did manage to get to the lodge twice and had a Roaring Forks cupcake each time. If you haven't already had one for me Granny you can skip it..lol. I also spent a little time in the lobby soaking in the atmosphere. While there all the men over 21 in the very crowded Whispering Canyon were forced to the front of the restaurant. I watched eagerly as I had never seen this done. I was so happy not to be in there as I knew embarrassment was coming their way. Some of you veterans probably have seen this one but watching 20 plus grown men have to sing and perform I'm a little teapot was pretty funny to us.



So glad to hear that your trip went well.  I'm sure it was a very busy week for you and I hope you got to everything you wanted.  I'm going to have to try one of those cupcakes before we get out of here on Sunday. 




blossomz said:


> Thanks for all of those GREAT photos!  But   the black and white chair has been replaced!!!  Does it open into a bed?  Please tell STan hi for me too!!



Sorry, the chair is still just a chair.  I don't think any of the "older" resorts (pre-AKV) can change their occupancy standards at this point.  I think it's embedded into the documents they file with the state and fire department authorities...but that's just a guess.



Corinne said:


> Granny,
> 
> A few summers ago my dh and I went to get FP's for RnR.  We quickly realized there were _lines_ at the FP machines.  Why? Each machine had a tour guide with a STACK of park passes and they were getting FP's for each and every pass!  It was INSANE!  I have never seen anything like that!  Many guests were incensed. I wonder if they are handing out FP's to the tour groups to keep them from holding up the distribution?
> 
> Regarding the early park closing.....when we go in late August the parks always close early, but, of course, there are less people there.  It is unfortunate they are closing so early in Mid July. We have gone many times in July (as I believe you have) and the parks are usually open so late! I am sure you are still having a blast though!



Yes, we really are having a great time.  Lots of pool time for DW and my younger DD.   Which leaves lots of down time for me for wandering the Lodge and hanging out in those nooks and crannies! 

As for the tour groups, every trip of ours except one has been in June or July (or very early August) and we've never seen the quantity of groups that we have this trip.  There had to be at least 20-30 separate tour groups at DHS today and you all know how small that park is.  Even Great Movie Ride was a 40 minute wait today! 

Still, we managed to do the things we wanted to do and we did go to American Idol twice.  They really have done an excellent job with that show from a presentation and studio production viewpoint.  And there were some pretty talented guests today!


----------



## horselover

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hey Groupies,
> 
> Getting caught up from the airport waiting to go home. Sorry I have not checked back in but the daddy/daughter solo trip was a blast and we jammed a lot into our days.
> 
> Better get the laptop away...check back in from home.



So glad to hear your trip was great & can't wait to hear all about it.  I'm doing the same thing next year with each of my DSs.  Looking forward to hearing all your tips.

Oh & speaking of the solo trips I pulled out the DVC planner & asked each DS to give me a 1st & 2nd choice for resorts for each of their trips.   I have failed as a mother!  DS11 picked AKV & BLT.  DS9 picked BCV & BLT.  They both said the same exact thing.  Well we like VWL, but we stay there all the time.  Sigh.  Where have I gone wrong?   

Ok my groupie friends I could use some pixie dust, prayers, or good thoughts.  DH found out yesterday is current contracting job (which he's been at for 2 yrs.) is ending abruptly as of today.  He is a permanent employee of the contracting company so they have to pay him (thank goodness) until they put him on another assignment.  His boss told him to update his profile so they can start sending it around to place him again.  She didn't express concern that there weren't any new assignments, but I'm concerned!         If they can't place him quickly I'm sure they won't want to pay him for very long. Both of us out of work at the same time would be disaster.  So any good thoughts you can send our way for a quick reassignment would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## tea pot

*Prayers and Pixie Dust horselover * 
 Hope DH has a new assignment real soon


----------



## Muushka

tea pot said:


> *Prayers and Pixie Dust horselover *
> Hope DH has a new assignment real soon



TP said it well.  You are in our prayers also. 

*DisneyNutzy*!  Tell us all about your father daughter trip!  Best moments...the kind that make me go Awwwwwwww 

*Granny*, enjoy those nooks and crannies for us!


----------



## Dizny Dad

*Horselover & Anniversary Guy,*

Our thoughts and prayers go out to you.

In the next few days or weeks, let us know how you both are doing.  

We Care.


----------



## horselover

tea pot said:


> *Prayers and Pixie Dust horselover *
> Hope DH has a new assignment real soon





Muushka said:


> TP said it well.  You are in our prayers also.





Dizny Dad said:


> *Horselover & Anniversary Guy,*
> 
> Our thoughts and prayers go out to you.
> 
> In the next few days or weeks, let us know how you both are doing.
> 
> We Care.



Thank you. Groupies rock!

DH got a 2 week reprieve on his current assignment.  Apparently the company he's contracted at signed a contract w/DH's company stating they needed to give 4 weeks notice before terminating the assignment.  I guess they compromised on 2 weeks.  Good news for us.  That gives them 2 weeks to find him something else.

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## DVCGeek

I'm excited to say I'm booked in a studio at VWL this October 23rd!    It will be our very first stay in a DVC resort!    {We got DPs when we bought @ BLT and spent 2 nights at the Grand Californian Hotel for us and my parents used the rest for studio nights @ SSR- so they've stayed "@ DVC" but we haven't and *I* am the member!  }


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Granny said:


> You know, I was looking around the living room and something seemed a bit odd.  True, the beautifully designed sofa was still there in all its glory, but something was off.
> 
> And then it hit me....where was the ugly black & white checked chair????  It had been replaced by this very nice and appropriately styled chair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much, much better than that other black & white one!!



It doesn't hurt to show this one again.  Yay!!!  The first time I saw pics of VWL I thought - cool.....but what the hey is that chair!!!    They actually paid someone to pick that out?!?!?    This is much better!    I can't wait to see it live in Nov.     Thanks for all of the great photos Granny!



horselover said:


> Thank you. Groupies rock!
> 
> DH got a 2 week reprieve on his current assignment.  Apparently the company he's contracted at signed a contract w/DH's company stating they needed to give 4 weeks notice before terminating the assignment.  I guess they compromised on 2 weeks.  Good news for us.  That gives them 2 weeks to find him something else.
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone!



That's good new HL - seems like the pixie dust worked!!!!  Hopefully things will be all set up for your DH by the time the current assignment ends.  

We are cooking out here in the west today - and it's only supposed to be slightly cooler over the weekend.   I saw 99 on the thermometer around 1pm and then stopped looking.  Tomorrow I'm planning to go to a horse show to see my baby that I sold try and qualify with his new girl for the State Fair.  I hope I don't melt - well melting some would be fine but ugh.  Zip had his very first show ever last week and got a 5th, three 3rds and one blue ribbon!!!    He was soooo good - acting like he'd done it all a hundred times before.  This was after coming up very lame two days before and still being off the morning of the show but not one misstep in the show.  He's continued to have problems this week so we have fingers crossed he can get loosened up and do well again.  Horselover - what is it with these horses!!!  I hope that Shi has gotten better!


----------



## wildernessDad

I am so glad that I will be going in December to check out that chair.  

As if I needed an excuse to go to VWL...


----------



## Corinne

Granny said:


> Still, we managed to do the things we wanted to do and we did go to American Idol twice.  They really have done an excellent job with that show from a presentation and studio production viewpoint.  And there were some pretty talented guests today!



I am so looking forward to American Idol!


----------



## horselover

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We are cooking out here in the west today - and it's only supposed to be slightly cooler over the weekend.   I saw 99 on the thermometer around 1pm and then stopped looking.  Tomorrow I'm planning to go to a horse show to see my baby that I sold try and qualify with his new girl for the State Fair.  I hope I don't melt - well melting some would be fine but ugh.  Zip had his very first show ever last week and got a 5th, three 3rds and one blue ribbon!!!    He was soooo good - acting like he'd done it all a hundred times before.  This was after coming up very lame two days before and still being off the morning of the show but not one misstep in the show.  He's continued to have problems this week so we have fingers crossed he can get loosened up and do well again.  Horselover - what is it with these horses!!!  I hope that Shi has gotten better!



Yay!  Go Zip!  Hope he's all better this week.  It's been a stressful 3 wks. with Shi since he's stifle injections.  He became very ornery & almost unrideable for the last couple of weeks.  I think the stress of all he went through (he had the injections, dentist & farrier all in one week) made his stomach act up.  We just started him on Ranitidine yesterday.  He does seem to be a little better over the last couple of days so hopefully the worst is over.  

Try to stay cool!


----------



## Granny

We are winding down on our last day at WDW.  Tomorrow we hit the road about 5:30 in the morning in order to make it back to St. Louis before 10:00 tomorrow night.  Gotta go back to work on Monday, you know. 

I forgot to mention that Roaring Fork seating area seemed to be going under yet another renovation this week.  It was closed the first part of the week with this sign in evidence:






And all of the seating for Roaring Fork was out in the corridor






So we thought there must be something going on in there.  But yesterday the barriers came down and voila!  Nothing.  Same seating area that has been there a couple of years now.  I guess they were just refurbishing it, which works for me. 

And my last set of somewhat random pictures from WL before heading home:

The ducks were in full force at the pool each day:







And I always like the boat dock area looking back at the Lodge:







Some carvings from the main lobby and villas lobby:


----------



## Granny

More pix of the grounds:





























And a game they had set up one day at the bus stop to keep the youngsters from getting bored while waiting for the bus.







So that's it for this trip.  A last view of VWL from the bus stop.


----------



## DiznyDi

Ahhh Granny, too quickly it's come to an end. 

Thanks for sharing your trip and for the pictures. 

Safe travels on your return journey


----------



## ransom

Thank you for the great pics, Granny.  They brought back lots of good memories.


----------



## Muushka

Happy Sunday Groupies!

*Granny*, thank you for the pictures.  Makes being here and not there a little more tolerable.
*
cheer4bison, LVSWL and Dave*, happy trails as you head down.  
And even though you won't be at our beloved, I know you will all have a wonderful time!

JimmyTammy and their great kids met us for lunch yesterday!  We had such a nice visit.  And delicious food to boot!

I look forward to December when we can all get to meet!


----------



## Corinne

Granny, your trip seemed to go much too quickly! Thanks for sharing all of your wonderful photos!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny

Great pics!!  Thanks for sharing your trip with us.

And yes, we were able to have lunch with Mr. and Mrs. Muushka yesterday and it was great to finally meet with our cyberfriend!  For those that have yet to meet her, she is just as nice in person as she is right here as our beloved groupie.  No wonder Ranger Stan is so smitten with her.  And Mr. Muushka is equally as friendly.  I told him he needed to keep his eye on Stan


----------



## horselover

Muushka said:


> JimmyTammy and their great kids met us for lunch yesterday!  We had such a nice visit.  And delicious food to boot!
> 
> I look forward to December when we can all get to meet!



How nice and I agree they are a lovely family!  Looking forward to seeing them again in Dec. as well as all the other groupies that will be there for our meet!       I'm on the hunt for some good moose swap gifts!


----------



## LVSWL

Muushka said:


> Happy Sunday Groupies!
> 
> *Granny*, thank you for the pictures.  Makes being here and not there a little more tolerable.
> *
> cheer4bison, LVSWL and Dave*, happy trails as you head down.
> And even though you won't be at our beloved, I know you will all have a wonderful time!
> 
> JimmyTammy and their great kids met us for lunch yesterday!  We had such a nice visit.  And delicious food to boot!
> 
> I look forward to December when we can all get to meet!


Thank you Muushka! I'm so sorry that we could not join you yesterday. Still snowed under with bath renovations  Sure am looking forward to heading down to the world and having more than 1 working bathroom . We are taking the BLT tour later in the week. Should be fun.


----------



## eliza61

Cheer, Dave and LVSWL, (& any one else heading down)

Here is a Cinderall Castle Scavenger Hunt:  Can you find?

The gargoyles?  How many are there?
The Disney Family Crest?  ( I didn't even know they had a family crest. )
The sun and the Moon
The Mosaic mural that depicts the story of Cinderella?

What was Cinderella's Royal table previously called?

WL trivia:

The two 55 foot totem poles in the lobby arrived today at the lodge after being shipped from Washington State where they were carved.

What are the totem poles called?

Happy Monday Gang!!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> WL trivia:
> 
> The two 55 foot totem poles in the lobby arrived today at the lodge after being shipped from Washington State where they were carved.
> 
> What are the totem poles called?



Okay, I'm kind of cheating since I just took the Lodge tour last week.  But what the heck, at least I didn't have to Google this one! 

They are the Eagle and the Raven poles, named after the birds carved at the top of each pole.  There is a plate on the floor in front of each totem that calls out the type of the various animals carved on that totem.

Ranger Stan told me that there is still a ceremony every year (about October he thought) where Native Americans come in full gear and "bless" the Lodge by burning sage and saying words of blessing.  They made Stan an honorary "tribe elder" which he said was flattering but not really in keeping with his religious beliefs.  

Have a great week Groupies!!


----------



## TammyNC

Granny - Thanks for sharing the pictures, living through others visits will help our addiction until we can get back there later in the year.

I agree with DH, it was loads of fun meeting Mr. and Mrs. Muushka.


----------



## tea pot

Good Morning Groupies

*Granny* thanks so much for taking us back home with you... What a treat 

I too am looking forward to the Dec. Groupie meet and as *Muushka* said all  our "Reindeer Games"


----------



## tea pot

*eliza* 
Trivia ...... I think it was called King Stefan's Banquet Hall.
We ate there maybe around 1987


----------



## jimmytammy

Tribe Elder

Granny knows something about Ranger Stan that I didnt know


----------



## bobbiwoz

Beautiful pictures, Granny!  Thanks for posting them!

Bobbi


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Gosh so much has happened and I don't have alot of time to write anything.  Had a great trip to Kentucky!

*Granny and DizneyNutzy* - Glad you had fun on your trips!  Thanks for the pictures and reports.

*Horselover* - Hope everything goes well for your DH with the job.

DD needs to use the computer to work on 4H stuff so my time is up.  Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## cheer4bison

Thanks, Muushka and Eliza for the wishes for Happy Trails. We'll be at Vero most of the week and then will spend one night at SSR before we fly back north, but I was sure to book 7:05 reservations for Artist Point on Sunday night.  We've never eaten there, so we're anxious to give it a try.  Plus it gives me the perfect excuse to set foot on Lodge property before we have to return to New Jersey.  After dinner, we'll make a quick raid on the Mercantile and then ride the boat over to the Contemporary, hop the monorail to the Polynesian, where we'll settle on the beach in time for a viewing of Wishes.  Can't wait!  We'll be sure to raise our glasses to our Groupie friends while at Artist Point.  I'll to report back in when we return.


----------



## Inkmahm

cheer4bison said:


> Thanks, Muushka and Eliza for the wishes for Happy Trails. We'll be at Vero most of the week and then will spend one night at SSR before we fly back north, but I was sure to book 7:05 reservations for Artist Point on Sunday night.  We've never eaten there, so we're anxious to give it a try.  Plus it gives me the perfect excuse to set foot on Lodge property before we have to return to New Jersey.  After dinner, we'll make a quick raid on the Mercantile and then ride the boat over to the Contemporary, hop the monorail to the Polynesian, where we'll settle on the beach in time for a viewing of Wishes.  Can't wait!  We'll be sure to raise our glasses to our Groupie friends while at Artist Point.  I'll to report back in when we return.



Artist Point is great!  My husband raves about their mushroom soup.  I love their planked salmon and the cobbler for dessert.  Had a great salad last time, too.  Everything there is wonderful!  Have a great trip.


----------



## horselover

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Gosh so much has happened and I don't have alot of time to write anything.  Had a great trip to Kentucky!
> 
> *Granny and DizneyNutzy* - Glad you had fun on your trips!  Thanks for the pictures and reports.
> 
> *Horselover* - Hope everything goes well for your DH with the job.
> 
> DD needs to use the computer to work on 4H stuff so my time is up.  Hope everyone else is doing well!



Welcome back DLI!  Can't wait to hear about your trip & maybe some pics too!


----------



## Happydinks

Inkmahm said:


> Artist Point is great!  My husband raves about their mushroom soup.  I love their planked salmon and the cobbler for dessert.  Had a great salad last time, too.  Everything there is wonderful!  Have a great trip.



Hi Everyone!

Bob seconds the mushroom soup - and if you like mac and cheese - ask for their "grown up  version" of blue cheese mac and cheese as a side dish - it's wonderful!

Thanks for your pics Granny - we hit our 90 day mark tomorrow - so we'll be hitting the web to do our ADR's (yep - we're planners!).  Getting really excited about the trip - since there's nothing in the job market to get excited about.  

We just got back from Lancaster, PA  and a family reunion.  What beautiful countryside - and it was a balmy 78 degrees this year as opposed to our 100 degrees last year (same time).  Love going to visit there - just have a hard time with it  being a "hot bed" of puppy mills at the Amish farms.  We did notice a lot fewer "puppies for sale" signs at the farms this year -- thank goodness!

Glad to read that everyone seems to be having good trips to report.

*Horselover*- glad to hear DH has gotten a temporary "reprieve"!   Lots of  for his company to place his in a new postion quickly!

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## eliza61

I know many of us fly into the world, so next time you want to complain about your baggage handlers..... remember it can always be worse.

http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?section=news/bizarre&id=6925925

Just a little funny for your day, groupies

I wonder how a baboon lookes in pink


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

horselover said:


> Welcome back DLI!  Can't wait to hear about your trip & maybe some pics too!


Thanks HL!  I still need to download my pics from my camera.  Hopefully I'll get more time tomorrow to do it.  



Happydinks said:


> We just got back from Lancaster, PA  and a family reunion.  What beautiful countryside - and it was a balmy 78 degrees this year as opposed to our 100 degrees last year (same time).  Love going to visit there - just have a hard time with it  being a "hot bed" of puppy mills at the Amish farms.  We did notice a lot fewer "puppies for sale" signs at the farms this year -- thank goodness!


I love the Lancaster area.  I was just there when I was home a couple of weeks ago.  You will have to PM me and tell me where you went back there!



eliza61 said:


> I know many of us fly into the world, so next time you want to complain about your baggage handlers..... remember it can always be worse.
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?section=news/bizarre&id=6925925
> 
> Just a little funny for your day, groupies
> 
> I wonder how a baboon lookes in pink



I saw this on the news earlier.  It's pretty funny.  Thanks for posting it!


----------



## blossomz

OK you guys!!  I am only 30 minutes from Lancaster!!  We should have had a quick meet!  Maybe next time!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I am in Westminster, Maryland. Is that close to you Blossomz?


----------



## blossomz

About 45 minutes!


----------



## DaveH

Hi all been busy for over a month! Pixie/Moose dust to all who needs it. My son is getting married in one month. We had to cancel the WDW trip for this weekend. We are going in Dec. Dec 10-13 at AKV Jambo and Dec 13-19 at SSR.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

blossomz said:


> About 45 minutes!


 So where are you proposing a meet? Near York or Lancaster? I think York is not that far away!


----------



## eliza61

BWV Dreamin said:


> So where are you proposing a meet? Near York or Lancaster? I think York is not that far away!



Not without me!!  Bad enough Muushka & JT are having magical moose meets without me.  I'm in driving distance, that's good enough for me.


----------



## eliza61

DaveH said:


> Hi all been busy for over a month! Pixie/Moose dust to all who needs it. My son is getting married in one month. We had to cancel the WDW trip for this weekend. We are going in Dec. Dec 10-13 at AKV Jambo and Dec 13-19 at SSR.




Congratulations Dave!!  and are you trying to sneak in a Birthday without any one noticing?  I believe you have one coming up this week?

Happy birthday!!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Muushka said:


> *DisneyNutzy*!  Tell us all about your father daughter trip!  Best moments...the kind that make me go Awwwwwwww




Hi Muushka - The trip was great and definitely a good bonding experience with my daughter. I will post some pics soon. Unfortunately I can't do that from work and I have not had any computer time at home.

Granny - I think they replaced the floor in the Roaring Forks seating area. They were putting in new flooring near the exit while I was enjoying one of those cupcakes.

You are so right about the tour groups We thought it was bad in January when we usually head to the World but this trip was much worse. They are made up of mostly teenagers who are in their own world at that age and don't mind trampling you. Some of my dealings with them were watching 3 teenage boys stretched out taking up entire seats on a crowded boat ( I dealt with this as children and ladies were waiting to sit). Benches through out the parks in filled with outstretched bodies that brought me back to what NYC parks used to look like in the 80's. As a young family, my daughter and I entered the line for R&R Coaster 3 members of a tour group entered before us. The other 150 or so were behind us. The ones behind us thought since they had 3 friends ahead of us this entitled them all to pass us. 3 or 4 made it by but the dad from the young family and I made it clear to the rest we were not letting 150 people pass us and if they wanted to be together the few in front could go back and join them. This was met with blank stares but the message was received. I understand Disney likes these big groups there but they really need to hold the tour group leaders responsible for the groups behavior. In my line of work I have seen a lot of mob mentalities lead a person in a group to do something they would not ordinarily do. Disney needs to keep an eye on these group's. I am already a little skeptical of how Disney has handled some of the incidents in the water parks I have read about on here. They need to remember families are their bread and butter and won't take kindly to being trampled or having to worry about having their daughters groped in the water parks....end of tirade...lol.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> OK you guys!!  I am only 30 minutes from Lancaster!!  We should have had a quick meet!  Maybe next time!



Everytime I come home to Pa. you leave for WDW!!!!  I'm starting to get a complex!  I'll be home sometime next summer and would love to have a meet if it would work out!


----------



## Happydinks

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Everytime I come home to Pa. you leave for WDW!!!!  I'm starting to get a complex!  I'll be home sometime next summer and would love to have a meet if it would work out!



Wow - had no idea that Lancaster PA could bring so many together! 

How 'bout this - if we have our reunion there again next year (we are hoping to because we really like where we stayed, which was acutually in Bird In Hand, PA), BWV, DLI, Eliza, Blossomz - and whoever else happens to be in the "neighborhood" - we can have our own meet!  We stayed at the Bird In Hand Family Inn - and had our dinner catered by a guy from Lancaster, who has a deli and catering buisiness in Smoketown, PA - right up the road.  Delicious!

Any of you guys from the area every hear of the Shady Maple Smorgasbord in Earls, PA?  40,000 sq foot restaurant with a 40,000 sq foot gift store underneath -- with tons of Disney stuff. Hours of eating and shopping!

*Eliza* - loved the news report!  Reminded me of the days when we'd go to Six Flags in NJ - and go through the drive thru safari - and watch all the people who did not "heed the warning" that if you had a vinyl roof (yep, I'm dating myself!) - that it risked being torn off while going through the chimpanzee/baboon area!  We saw that happen to several people over the years!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Happydinks said:


> Wow - had no idea that Lancaster PA could bring so many together!
> 
> How 'bout this - if we have our reunion there again next year (we are hoping to because we really like where we stayed, which was acutually in Bird In Hand, PA), BWV, DLI, Eliza, Blossomz - and whoever else happens to be in the "neighborhood" - we can have our own meet! We stayed at the Bird In Hand Family Inn - and had our dinner catered by a guy from Lancaster, who has a deli and catering buisiness in Smoketown, PA - right up the road. Delicious!
> 
> Any of you guys from the area every hear of the Shady Maple Smorgasbord in Earls, PA? 40,000 sq foot restaurant with a 40,000 sq foot gift store underneath -- with tons of Disney stuff. Hours of eating and shopping!
> 
> *Eliza* - loved the news report! Reminded me of the days when we'd go to Six Flags in NJ - and go through the drive thru safari - and watch all the people who did not "heed the warning" that if you had a vinyl roof (yep, I'm dating myself!) - that it risked being torn off while going through the chimpanzee/baboon area! We saw that happen to several people over the years!


 I have heard of "Bird in the Hand" Inn!!! The food is supposed to be to die for! Homemade food..... Well I would be up for that! Of course I would have to bring the DH and stay a night!!


----------



## horselover

It's been quite a day here.  Good thing I'm a glass half full person.

DH's 2 week reprieve on the job reassignment turned into a 2 day reprieve.         Reps of the company he was assigned to (a large utility company) came to him & his fellow consultants 5 min.  before closing & said turn in your badges yesterday.  Have no idea why, but I know it had nothing to do with job performance.  He met with his boss today & now they want him to take a 10% pay cut.          He didn't get a raise this year & now a 10% pay cut!  The other option is to get laid off.  Is that really an option?  We're just getting by on what he's making now.  And then to top it off we got a call ealier from DMIL that DFIL fell last week, broke his hip, & had hip replacement surgery today.   When it rains it pours.  

Looks like I'll be taking any job I can get at this point regardless of salary.  Good thing I already booked our plane tickets for Dec. or I'd be rethinking that trip now.  It will work out I'm sure.  Right?


----------



## eliza61

horselover said:


> It's been quite a day here.  Good thing I'm a glass half full person.
> 
> DH's 2 week reprieve on the job reassignment turned into a 2 day reprieve.         Reps of the company he was assigned to (a large utility company) came to him & his fellow consultants 5 min.  before closing & said turn in your badges yesterday.  Have no idea why, but I know it had nothing to do with job performance.  He met with his boss today & now they want him to take a 10% pay cut.          He didn't get a raise this year & now a 10% pay cut!  The other option is to get laid off.  Is that really an option?  We're just getting by on what he's making now.  And then to top it off we got a call ealier from DMIL that DFIL fell last week, broke his hip, & had hip replacement surgery today.   When it rains it pours.
> 
> Looks like I'll be taking any job I can get at this point regardless of salary.  Good thing I already booked our plane tickets for Dec. or I'd be rethinking that trip now. * It will work out I'm sure.  Right?*




Yes, it most certainly will.  Now, I am the first to admit when my job cut our hours back, I probably cursed the air blue and when my management went the pay cut vs. layoff avenue I definitely told them to do some things that are anatomically impossible.  but I'm an die hard "glass half" full.

Sooo, you have full permision today to vent.  Cry, scream, walk around the house and stomp.  It is a sucky economy.   and even with doing all the right things pay cuts hurt.  
Then pop open the umbrella for the rain and remember the sun always comes out and the groupies, WL and Disneyworld are here for the long run.


----------



## ransom

horselover said:


> It's been quite a day here.  Good thing I'm a glass half full person.
> 
> DH's 2 week reprieve on the job reassignment turned into a 2 day reprieve.         Reps of the company he was assigned to (a large utility company) came to him & his fellow consultants 5 min.  before closing & said turn in your badges yesterday.  Have no idea why, but I know it had nothing to do with job performance.  He met with his boss today & now they want him to take a 10% pay cut.          He didn't get a raise this year & now a 10% pay cut!  The other option is to get laid off.  Is that really an option?  We're just getting by on what he's making now.  And then to top it off we got a call ealier from DMIL that DFIL fell last week, broke his hip, & had hip replacement surgery today.   When it rains it pours.
> 
> Looks like I'll be taking any job I can get at this point regardless of salary.  Good thing I already booked our plane tickets for Dec. or I'd be rethinking that trip now.  It will work out I'm sure.  Right?



I understand how you feel.  DW's company downsized earlier this year.  It's been very tough since then.  But we're making it.  So far.  (Like yous, our vacation was booked and paid for long before DW's job was eliminated, or we might not be going this year.)

Eventually, the economy will turn around and we'll all get jobs and raises again.  And it will be soon enough to preserve what matters to us.  We have to believe that.  What's the alternative?

Keep the WL Groupie spirit in your heart and know that you're not alone.


----------



## Muushka

DaveH said:


> Hi all been busy for over a month! Pixie/Moose dust to all who needs it. My son is getting married in one month. We had to cancel the WDW trip for this weekend. We are going in Dec. Dec 10-13 at AKV Jambo and Dec 13-19 at SSR.



AAAKKKKK  Hey!  Of Mr Muush doesn't get a job, we will be at AKV (Jambo I think) same time as you!
Dave, do I need to delete the earlier date in Dec at SSR? DaveH Dec 3-6 SSR



Happydinks said:


> Wow - had no idea that Lancaster PA could bring so many together!
> 
> How 'bout this - if we have our reunion there again next year (we are hoping to because we really like where we stayed, which was acutually in Bird In Hand, PA), BWV, DLI, Eliza, Blossomz - and whoever else happens to be in the "neighborhood" - we can have our own meet!  We stayed at the Bird In Hand Family Inn - and had our dinner catered by a guy from Lancaster, who has a deli and catering buisiness in Smoketown, PA - right up the road.  Delicious!
> 
> Any of you guys from the area every hear of the Shady Maple Smorgasbord in Earls, PA?  40,000 sq foot restaurant with a 40,000 sq foot gift store underneath -- with tons of Disney stuff. Hours of eating and shopping!
> 
> *Eliza* - loved the news report!  Reminded me of the days when we'd go to Six Flags in NJ - and go through the drive thru safari - and watch all the people who did not "heed the warning" that if you had a vinyl roof (yep, I'm dating myself!) - that it risked being torn off while going through the chimpanzee/baboon area!  We saw that happen to several people over the years!



I have a dear friend in Dillsboro who I could make an excuse to go see, let me know when this happens!


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> It's been quite a day here.  Good thing I'm a glass half full person.
> 
> DH's 2 week reprieve on the job reassignment turned into a 2 day reprieve.         Reps of the company he was assigned to (a large utility company) came to him & his fellow consultants 5 min.  before closing & said turn in your badges yesterday.  Have no idea why, but I know it had nothing to do with job performance.  He met with his boss today & now they want him to take a 10% pay cut.          He didn't get a raise this year & now a 10% pay cut!  The other option is to get laid off.  Is that really an option?  We're just getting by on what he's making now.  And then to top it off we got a call ealier from DMIL that DFIL fell last week, broke his hip, & had hip replacement surgery today.   When it rains it pours.
> 
> Looks like I'll be taking any job I can get at this point regardless of salary.  Good thing I already booked our plane tickets for Dec. or I'd be rethinking that trip now.  It will work out I'm sure.  Right?



I am sorry this is happening to you.

I am glad that you are already booked for Dec.  It will work out.  And we will have a great time!  Because it is booked, you have something great to look forward to.  And speaking as a selfish Groupie that I can be, I can't wait to meet you!

I hope that all goes well with the hip surgery today.  Let us know.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happydinks said:


> Wow - had no idea that Lancaster PA could bring so many together!
> 
> How 'bout this - if we have our reunion there again next year (we are hoping to because we really like where we stayed, which was acutually in Bird In Hand, PA), BWV, DLI, Eliza, Blossomz - and whoever else happens to be in the "neighborhood" - we can have our own meet!  We stayed at the Bird In Hand Family Inn - and had our dinner catered by a guy from Lancaster, who has a deli and catering buisiness in Smoketown, PA - right up the road.  Delicious!
> 
> Any of you guys from the area every hear of the Shady Maple Smorgasbord in Earls, PA?  40,000 sq foot restaurant with a 40,000 sq foot gift store underneath -- with tons of Disney stuff. Hours of eating and shopping!



Yes I have been there!  I have never eaten in the Smorgasbord part but I have shopped there and eaten in their other restaurant.  On one of the episodes of Jon and Kate Jon took one of the boys there.  I would love it if we could all get together!



horselover said:


> It's been quite a day here.  Good thing I'm a glass half full person.
> 
> DH's 2 week reprieve on the job reassignment turned into a 2 day reprieve.         Reps of the company he was assigned to (a large utility company) came to him & his fellow consultants 5 min.  before closing & said turn in your badges yesterday.  Have no idea why, but I know it had nothing to do with job performance.  He met with his boss today & now they want him to take a 10% pay cut.          He didn't get a raise this year & now a 10% pay cut!  The other option is to get laid off.  Is that really an option?  We're just getting by on what he's making now.  And then to top it off we got a call ealier from DMIL that DFIL fell last week, broke his hip, & had hip replacement surgery today.   When it rains it pours.
> 
> Looks like I'll be taking any job I can get at this point regardless of salary.  Good thing I already booked our plane tickets for Dec. or I'd be rethinking that trip now.  It will work out I'm sure.  Right?



Oh what a time you are going through!  The news keeps saying that the economy is turning around.  Sure would love to see it!  I sure can relate cause my DH has gone through the same kind of thing.  Hope everything will be okay for you and that you find a job soon!  Hang in there!


----------



## LVSWL

Horselover, I am sorry to hear about everything that is going on with you and yours. I just wanted to mention something from my personal experience on the hip replacement front. My mom fell years ago, and the first surgeon chose to put pins in, rather than do a hip replacement. Not a wise decision. Not only did the pins start to slip in just six months and have to be taken out, and THEN we did the hip replacement, but my 87 year old mother had to go through 2 major surgeries and two rehabs. The rehab for pins is so much harder and more painful and demanding than the one for the hip replacement. The replacement was a "slam dunk". She was up and walking in no time. I will keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## horselover

I've said it before, but I'll say it again.  Groupies are the best!        Thank you all for the support & encouragement.


----------



## Inkmahm

Happydinks said:


> Wow - had no idea that Lancaster PA could bring so many together!
> 
> How 'bout this - if we have our reunion there again next year (we are hoping to because we really like where we stayed, which was acutually in Bird In Hand, PA), BWV, DLI, Eliza, Blossomz - and whoever else happens to be in the "neighborhood" - we can have our own meet!  We stayed at the Bird In Hand Family Inn - and had our dinner catered by a guy from Lancaster, who has a deli and catering buisiness in Smoketown, PA - right up the road.  Delicious!
> 
> Any of you guys from the area every hear of the Shady Maple Smorgasbord in Earls, PA?  40,000 sq foot restaurant with a 40,000 sq foot gift store underneath -- with tons of Disney stuff. Hours of eating and shopping!



We have ties to PA, too! DH is a native.  We usually go back for Memorial Day weekend and now in September for a family reunion.  He's from the State College area though.


----------



## Inkmahm

horselover said:


> I've said it before, but I'll say it again.  Groupies are the best!        Thank you all for the support & encouragement.


  Hang in there.  The economy is so horrible right now, it is hard to believe it will be better again.  But it will!  Let's all just hope that comes sooner rather than later.  Good luck to you...


----------



## jimmytammy

I thought I would share a conversation I had with a fellow I know very well who does work for our company, based on so many here who are dealing with job loss and seeking employment, sickness,etc.

Albert owns a granite countertop business, is originally from S. Africa, came to the States to New York about 15 yrs ago, then settled his family here in NC.

I was asking him a few days back about his business and how things were going.  Still viewing things as a citizen of Africa, he says his reason for coming to America is still alive as it was back when.  He views America as the wheels in peoples minds never stop turning.  Kids are constantly learning far more than their parents will ever know.

Things are always changing.  For ex., we were changing sidelites out for a customer, he said in other places, that would never happen.  Nothing changes, a house is built, and thats it.  He said he wouldnt have much chance in other places to change peoples counters from laminate to granite.  But in America, things are always upgrading.  Peoples minds are always thinking here.  To see the passion in his eyes as he shared his story, of how he loves America, and how he knows things will get better, if I could only share a glimpse of that with you folks, I would feel like I could share a glimmer of hope.

He sees America still as land of opportunity for all.  I hope I came across as he did to me, with hope for today and our future.  As many have mentioned here, the glass half full.  Times are tough, and as my Dad tells me when I am going through those times, when you hit bottom, there is only one way to look, and thats up!  So I envision myself in a well, its dark, but I look up, and I see the Light!  I pray those that are going through the tough times, be it job loss, sickness or any other thing can see some Light today and in the days to come.


----------



## Granny

Jimmy...that was very nicely expressed. 

I imagine there is much we can learn from people like Albert.  Most of all, an appreciation for all that we have that we take for granted.  Not only the technology and material things, but the freedoms and opportunities that so many people in this world will never have.

Thank you for your comments.  We just need to follow the advice we carry in our pockets and purses every day:  those four words on every piece of money we have.


----------



## Muushka

Thank you JT.  I need to remember your uplifting words.


----------



## Happydinks

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Yes I have been there!  I have never eaten in the Smorgasbord part but I have shopped there and eaten in their other restaurant.  On one of the episodes of Jon and Kate Jon took one of the boys there.  I would love it if we could all get together!



OMG - while we were at the Shady Maple eating, there was a woman up getting food from the buffet who looked EXACTLY like Kate - I mean right down to the haircut.  I wasn't the only one looking at her either.  I kept checking for kids/bodyguards - nothing.  When I got back to the table and told my SIL she said "Don't think that this would be the kind of place she would be hanging out just after Jon supposedly gave the new girlfrinend a 180K engagement ring  - even if the food is great and she lives nearby! When the rest of the table saw her (and the rest of her SMALL family) they did agree that she could be a twin!



horselover said:


> It's been quite a day here.  Good thing I'm a glass half full person.
> 
> DH's 2 week reprieve on the job reassignment turned into a 2 day reprieve.
> Looks like I'll be taking any job I can get at this point regardless of salary.  Good thing I already booked our plane tickets for Dec. or I'd be rethinking that trip now.  It will work out I'm sure.  Right?



Really sorry to hear about the job change for DH.  Such a bad time all around for a lot of people.  I guess that the only consulation is that we're all in good company.  Hang in there, it will all work out.  



jimmytammy said:


> But in America, things are always upgrading.  Peoples minds are always thinking here.  To see the passion in his eyes as he shared his story, of how he loves America, and how he knows things will get better, if I could only share a glimpse of that with you folks, I would feel like I could share a glimmer of hope.
> 
> He sees America still as land of opportunity for all.  I hope I came across as he did to me, with hope for today and our future.  As many have mentioned here, the glass half full.  Times are tough, and as my Dad tells me when I am going through those times, when you hit bottom, there is only one way to look, and thats up!  So I envision myself in a well, its dark, but I look up, and I see the Light!  I pray those that are going through the tough times, be it job loss, sickness or any other thing can see some Light today and in the days to come.





Muushka said:


> Thank you JT.  I need to remember your uplifting words.



JT - Thank you so much for sharing this.  It truly is a reminder that we do live in one of the greatest countries, and, we will come out the other side of all of this stronger and, hopefully, smarter - and won't let history repeat itself again.  I needed this today!


----------



## tea pot

Thanks *JimmyTammy*
It is still important to see this country from a different perspective.

*Horselover*  sending Pixie Dust  and so glad that you will be coming in Dec. 

Take care all


----------



## cmd0819

Hi everyone! We are headed to our 4th stay at the VWL in just over two weeks! 

We usually don't do room requests, but in the past few years we got some less than stellar views of the dumpsters. I wonder if you could help me describe the room request as you probably know the villas better than me! We'd like to be close to the main villa entrance facing the woods/quiet pool. Does that make sense? Thanks for your help!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

cmd0819 said:


> Hi everyone! We are headed to our 4th stay at the VWL in just over two weeks!
> 
> We usually don't do room requests, but in the past few years we got some less than stellar views of the dumpsters. I wonder if you could help me describe the room request as you probably know the villas better than me! We'd like to be close to the main villa entrance facing the woods/quiet pool. Does that make sense? Thanks for your help!


 Ask for the pool/woods view and close to the elevator. You will at least hopefully avoid the dumpster views!


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> I thought I would share a conversation I had with a fellow I know very well who does work for our company, based on so many here who are dealing with job loss and seeking employment, sickness,etc.
> 
> Albert owns a granite countertop business, is originally from S. Africa, came to the States to New York about 15 yrs ago, then settled his family here in NC.
> 
> I was asking him a few days back about his business and how things were going.  Still viewing things as a citizen of Africa, he says his reason for coming to America is still alive as it was back when.  He views America as the wheels in peoples minds never stop turning.  Kids are constantly learning far more than their parents will ever know.
> 
> Things are always changing.  For ex., we were changing sidelites out for a customer, he said in other places, that would never happen.  Nothing changes, a house is built, and thats it.  He said he wouldnt have much chance in other places to change peoples counters from laminate to granite.  But in America, things are always upgrading.  Peoples minds are always thinking here.  To see the passion in his eyes as he shared his story, of how he loves America, and how he knows things will get better, if I could only share a glimpse of that with you folks, I would feel like I could share a glimmer of hope.
> 
> He sees America still as land of opportunity for all.  I hope I came across as he did to me, with hope for today and our future.  As many have mentioned here, the glass half full.  Times are tough, and as my Dad tells me when I am going through those times, when you hit bottom, there is only one way to look, and thats up!  So I envision myself in a well, its dark, but I look up, and I see the Light!  I pray those that are going through the tough times, be it job loss, sickness or any other thing can see some Light today and in the days to come.




Not that I needed it,  but just one more reason why I extremely grateful for the friendship of the groupies.

Well done JT


----------



## Granny

cmd0819 said:


> Hi everyone! We are headed to our 4th stay at the VWL in just over two weeks!



Wow, that's a lot of stays in just two weeks!  

Okay, enough of the smart aleck stuff. 



> We usually don't do room requests, but in the past few years we got some less than stellar views of the dumpsters. I wonder if you could help me describe the room request as you probably know the villas better than me! We'd like to be close to the main villa entrance facing the woods/quiet pool. Does that make sense? Thanks for your help!



I agree with BWV Dreamin's recommendation except I'd do them in the reverse order...close to the elevator on the lake side.  When you do two requests like that they look at the first one as the priority and if you are close to the elevator you will avoid the dumpster view regardless of which side of the resort you end up with. 

Good luck!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

jimmytammy said:


> I thought I would share a conversation I had with a fellow I know very well who does work for our company, based on so many here who are dealing with job loss and seeking employment, sickness,etc.
> 
> Albert owns a granite countertop business, is originally from S. Africa, came to the States to New York about 15 yrs ago, then settled his family here in NC.
> 
> I was asking him a few days back about his business and how things were going.  Still viewing things as a citizen of Africa, he says his reason for coming to America is still alive as it was back when.  He views America as the wheels in peoples minds never stop turning.  Kids are constantly learning far more than their parents will ever know.
> 
> Things are always changing.  For ex., we were changing sidelites out for a customer, he said in other places, that would never happen.  Nothing changes, a house is built, and thats it.  He said he wouldnt have much chance in other places to change peoples counters from laminate to granite.  But in America, things are always upgrading.  Peoples minds are always thinking here.  To see the passion in his eyes as he shared his story, of how he loves America, and how he knows things will get better, if I could only share a glimpse of that with you folks, I would feel like I could share a glimmer of hope.
> 
> He sees America still as land of opportunity for all.  I hope I came across as he did to me, with hope for today and our future.  As many have mentioned here, the glass half full.  Times are tough, and as my Dad tells me when I am going through those times, when you hit bottom, there is only one way to look, and thats up!  So I envision myself in a well, its dark, but I look up, and I see the Light!  I pray those that are going through the tough times, be it job loss, sickness or any other thing can see some Light today and in the days to come.



So nice to hear the view of someone who doesn't take our country for granted!  Thanks JT!



Happydinks said:


> OMG - while we were at the Shady Maple eating, there was a woman up getting food from the buffet who looked EXACTLY like Kate - I mean right down to the haircut.  I wasn't the only one looking at her either.  I kept checking for kids/bodyguards - nothing.  When I got back to the table and told my SIL she said "Don't think that this would be the kind of place she would be hanging out just after Jon supposedly gave the new girlfrinend a 180K engagement ring  - even if the food is great and she lives nearby! When the rest of the table saw her (and the rest of her SMALL family) they did agree that she could be a twin!



That's funny!  Yea if it was her you would have seen alot of paparazzi there too!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Sorry this is off topic!  
Here are some pics from our trip to Kentucky.  This would be a great trip for any horselovers!  It is beautiful there.  DD loved all the horses and Breyerfest.

This is my favorite race horse ever - Smarty Jones





This is Big Brown


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

horselover said:


> Yay!  Go Zip!  Hope he's all better this week.  It's been a stressful 3 wks. with Shi since he's stifle injections.  He became very ornery & almost unrideable for the last couple of weeks.  I think the stress of all he went through (he had the injections, dentist & farrier all in one week) made his stomach act up.  We just started him on Ranitidine yesterday.  He does seem to be a little better over the last couple of days so hopefully the worst is over.
> 
> Try to stay cool!



Oh I hope that Shi is doing better now!  It's so difficult b/c they don't understand when things are being done to them, and just like people they can get fed up with it.  Time is always a friend with that - just tough to deal with.  Also, I'm so sorry to hear about your DH's job.  You've all really gotten tossed around with that.  I hope things turn up quickly!

And now, from last Saturday.......






Who's the champ!  Grand Champion, Intermediate Western Pleasure!!!!  They also received blues in Western equitation and horsemanship so they'll be at the state fair competition.  That's my boy!  We miss him a lot so it helps to see him doing so well and getting along great at his new home.  And, the lameness has gone away.  We were all starting to think he was faking during the week so he wouldn't have to work hard and practise b/c it never showed up on show day!  LOL  And it was so hot!!  Pushing 100 and the sun was shining brightly.  

DLI - love the pictures and love the horsepark.  I've only been once but it is a horselovers paradise as is most of Kentucky.  How nice to do a trip there for your DD!!!  Smarty Jones is a favorite of mine also but Cigar was tops.  I hear he's at the horsepark as well.  Someday I'll have to plan a trip back there.


----------



## cmd0819

Granny said:


> Wow, that's a lot of stays in just two weeks!
> 
> Okay, enough of the smart aleck stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with BWV Dreamin's recommendation except I'd do them in the reverse order...close to the elevator on the lake side.  When you do two requests like that they look at the first one as the priority and if you are close to the elevator you will avoid the dumpster view regardless of which side of the resort you end up with.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks!


----------



## blossomz

BWV Dreamin said:


> So where are you proposing a meet? Near York or Lancaster? I think York is not that far away!



Would LOVE to get together!!!  Sure..come to york...and anyone else within driving distance!  That would be fun!


----------



## blossomz

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Everytime I come home to Pa. you leave for WDW!!!!  I'm starting to get a complex!  I'll be home sometime next summer and would love to have a meet if it would work out!



Let me know when you are coming next!  I am always looking to meet my groupie pals!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Who's the champ!  Grand Champion, Intermediate Western Pleasure!!!!  They also received blues in Western equitation and horsemanship so they'll be at the state fair competition.  That's my boy!  We miss him a lot so it helps to see him doing so well and getting along great at his new home.  And, the lameness has gone away.  We were all starting to think he was faking during the week so he wouldn't have to work hard and practise b/c it never showed up on show day!  LOL  And it was so hot!!  Pushing 100 and the sun was shining brightly.
> 
> DLI - love the pictures and love the horsepark.  I've only been once but it is a horselovers paradise as is most of Kentucky.  How nice to do a trip there for your DD!!!  Smarty Jones is a favorite of mine also but Cigar was tops.  I hear he's at the horsepark as well.  Someday I'll have to plan a trip back there.



Kathy that is great that he is doing so well and that you are able to see him.
Here is a picture we took on our trip that you will like!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> Let me know when you are coming next!  I am always looking to meet my groupie pals!!



Unfortunatly it won't be until next summer.  I haven't gotten to meet any groupies yet but I sure would like to!  I'll give you a heads up when we know our dates.


----------



## blossomz

All of those gorgious horses!!!  Great photos...Thanks all!


----------



## blossomz

disney loving iowan said:


> unfortunatly it won't be until next summer.  I haven't gotten to meet any groupies yet but i sure would like to!  I'll give you a heads up when we know our dates.



definitely!!!


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Unfortunatly it won't be until next summer.  I haven't gotten to meet any groupies yet but I sure would like to!  I'll give you a heads up when we know our dates.



Yup, I might join you too, so count me in as a double-secret-probation maybe!

The horses are beautiful.  Thank you for the pictures all you horse-people!


Look who is up to bat next!!!

eliza61 Aug 5-10 AKV Aug 10-15 VWL
Inkmahm Aug 17-20 GCH at DL Another birthday celebration! 



*HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVE!!!*


----------



## blossomz

Yay!!!  The more the merrier!  

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVE!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Yup, I might join you too, so count me in as a double-secret-probation maybe!
> 
> The horses are beautiful.  Thank you for the pictures all you horse-people!
> [SIZE="QUOTE]
> 
> Woo Hoo!!!!!  We would love to have you there!
> 
> 
> [COLOR="Red"]*Happy birthday Dave!!!!*[/COLOR]


----------



## Inkmahm

Muushka said:


> Yup, I might join you too, so count me in as a double-secret-probation maybe!
> 
> The horses are beautiful.  Thank you for the pictures all you horse-people!
> 
> 
> Look who is up to bat next!!!
> 
> eliza61 Aug 5-10 AKV Aug 10-15 VWL
> Inkmahm Aug 17-20 GCH at DL Another birthday celebration!
> 
> 
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVE!!!*



  We're doing a few days in San Diego before DL and then again after.  I have to say that doing ADRs for DL was a LOT easier than WDW.  We are doing the Walk in Walt's steps tour, the Segway tour, and the premium seats for both Fantasmic and the electric light parade.  We're spending my DH's 50th birthday at DL and having dinner at Napa Rose to celebrate.  I haven't been to DL in more than 20 years and DH has never been there so I"m really looking forward to it!


----------



## jimmytammy

Inkmahm said:


> We're doing a few days in San Diego before DL and then again after.  I have to say that doing ADRs for DL was a LOT easier than WDW.  We are doing the Walk in Walt's steps tour, the Segway tour, and the premium seats for both Fantasmic and the electric light parade.  We're spending my DH's 50th birthday at DL and having dinner at Napa Rose to celebrate.  I haven't been to DL in more than 20 years and DH has never been there so I"m really looking forward to it!



Have a great trip!  We have never been to DL but would love to go sometime.


----------



## eliza61

Trivia:
Figment, the lovable purple dragon mascot of Epcot's Imagination Pavillion, was originally concieved by Imagineer Tony Baxter as green and white.  The only problem was that those were the colors of Fuji Film.  The direct competitor of the pavillion's sponsor, Kodak  .  Kodak of course demanded that the colors be changed.  Out went the green and white and in came the 'Two tiny wings, eyes big and yellow, horns of a steer, what a lovable fellow!  From heat to tail, he's royal purple pigment.......


Murphy's Law!!
After enjoying 3 weeks of below average cool temperatures in July that allowed you to sleep with the windows open,  your air condition is guarenteed to break down the very first weekend temperatures and humidity return to 90+.....


PS. DIL your horseys are absolutely gorgeous & BIG  (well at least big to a nyc girl, whose never been close to a real live horse)


----------



## DaveH

Hi all. Thanks for the birthday wishes.  Had a nice day yesterday, went to church, had lunch at Red Robin and went and saw Harry Potter. Then had a nice dinner at home. Both of my sons called me yesterday too.

We had to change the early Dec trip for DW's work.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Got my ME packet and AP voucher cards today!!!!!


----------



## DiznyDi

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Got my ME packet and AP voucher cards today!!!!!



YEAH! Better get the suitcase out and start packing!


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Trivia:
> Figment, the lovable purple dragon mascot of Epcot's Imagination Pavillion, was originally concieved by Imagineer Tony Baxter as green and white.  The only problem was that those were the colors of Fuji Film.  The direct competitor of the pavillion's sponsor, Kodak  .  Kodak of course demanded that the colors be changed.  Out went the green and white and in came the 'Two tiny wings, eyes big and yellow, horns of a steer, what a lovable fellow!  From heat to tail, he's royal purple pigment.......
> 
> 
> Murphy's Law!!
> After enjoying 3 weeks of below average cool temperatures in July that allowed you to sleep with the windows open,  your air condition is guarenteed to break down the very first weekend temperatures and humidity return to 90+.....
> 
> 
> PS. DIL your horseys are absolutely gorgeous & BIG  (well at least big to a nyc girl, whose never been close to a real live horse)



I can't imagine Figment green!  I hope your house is nice and cool by now.



DaveH said:


> Hi all. Thanks for the birthday wishes.  Had a nice day yesterday, went to church, had lunch at Red Robin and went and saw Harry Potter. Then had a nice dinner at home. Both of my sons called me yesterday too.
> 
> We had to change the early Dec trip for DW's work.



Sounds like a great birthday.  Glad it was fun.

I think I still need to change your dates, can you give them to me again?  Sorry about that.



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Got my ME packet and AP voucher cards today!!!!!



Woohoo!!  DLI is packing soon!!


----------



## horselover

Kat4Disney - Woo hoo!    You must be so proud of your boy.  Glad to hear he's doing so well in his new home.

DLI - Thank you, thank you, thank you for those beautiful pics!          I'm not a big fan of horse racing, but you just can't deny the beauty of those animals.


----------



## Gowahoowa

We are getting super close to our 3rd family summer trip to our beloved Lodge!  11 days and counting!!  I don't know who is more excited- the kids or us!! Just checking in....haven't posted since we were welcomed as groupies last summer!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DiznyDi said:


> YEAH! Better get the suitcase out and start packing!


Haven't started packing but the suitcases are out!!!!


horselover said:


> DLI - Thank you, thank you, thank you for those beautiful pics!          I'm not a big fan of horse racing, but you just can't deny the beauty of those animals.


Your welcome!  I actually have a ton more pictures of other kinds of horses too from down there!  Once DD starts taking pictures of horses it's hard to get her to stop!



Gowahoowa said:


> We are getting super close to our 3rd family summer trip to our beloved Lodge!  11 days and counting!!  I don't know who is more excited- the kids or us!! Just checking in....haven't posted since we were welcomed as groupies last summer!


Hope you have a great trip and remember we would love some pictures and a TR!!!!!!


----------



## Happydinks

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Got my ME packet and AP voucher cards today!!!!!



Good for you!  Have fun at MNSSHP - we've been several times so are skipping this year.  Be sure to get in line early enough for the parades for the ride of the Headless Horseman - very creepy!

Still no luck on our waitlist for BLT   Oh well, how bad can 10 days at our Lodge be!


----------



## horselover

Happydinks said:


> Still no luck on our waitlist for BLT   Oh well, how bad can 10 days at our Lodge be!



Somehow I think you'll muddle through if you have to spend 10 days at the Lodge!   Here's some moose dust anyway for your BLT w/l.     

We're still waiting to be closed on our SSR contract.  It's taking forever!  The seller finally returned their paperwork today.   Our final payment has been sitting at the closing company for 2 wks.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Happydinks said:


> Good for you!  Have fun at MNSSHP - we've been several times so are skipping this year.  Be sure to get in line early enough for the parades for the ride of the Headless Horseman - very creepy!
> 
> Still no luck on our waitlist for BLT   Oh well, how bad can 10 days at our Lodge be!



Yes I want to make sure I see that!!! It sounds really cool!
Yea I don't think 10 days at the Lodge would be considered to be torture!

*Blossomz* - We need to make our room request for Kidani and DH can't remember how to do it.  Can you remind me?  We want to ask for something like the 3rd floor near the lobby.  Does that sound good?


----------



## blossomz

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Yes I want to make sure I see that!!! It sounds really cool!
> Yea I don't think 10 days at the Lodge would be considered to be torture!
> 
> *Blossomz* - We need to make our room request for Kidani and DH can't remember how to do it.  Can you remind me?  We want to ask for something like the 3rd floor near the lobby.  Does that sound good?



I would request lobby floor closest to the lobby.  I think the lobby floor is actually the 2nd floor.  You're much closer to the animals at Kidani!  At jambo the DVC rooms are all on the 5th and I think a few on the 6th.  Here they are all DVC so you can be on the same floor as the lobby.  Good luck!


----------



## blossomz

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Yes I want to make sure I see that!!! It sounds really cool!
> Yea I don't think 10 days at the Lodge would be considered to be torture!
> 
> *Blossomz* - We need to make our room request for Kidani and DH can't remember how to do it.  Can you remind me?  We want to ask for something like the 3rd floor near the lobby.  Does that sound good?



I would request lobby floor closest to the lobby.  I think the lobby floor is actually the 2nd floor.  You're much closer to the animals at Kidani!  At jambo the DVC rooms are all on the 5th and I think a few on the 6th.  Here they are all DVC so you can be on the same floor as the lobby.  Good luck!  You can also call about 3 days out from your trip and ask to speak to the room assigner.  You can also fax in your request.  Just make sure the request is noted on your reservation though.  You can call MS and make sure they have the request in there.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> I would request lobby floor closest to the lobby.  I think the lobby floor is actually the 2nd floor.  You're much closer to the animals at Kidani!  At jambo the DVC rooms are all on the 5th and I think a few on the 6th.  Here they are all DVC so you can be on the same floor as the lobby.  Good luck!  You can also call about 3 days out from your trip and ask to speak to the room assigner.  You can also fax in your request.  Just make sure the request is noted on your reservation though.  You can call MS and make sure they have the request in there.



I didn't realize it was set up like that.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Kathy that is great that he is doing so well and that you are able to see him.
> Here is a picture we took on our trip that you will like!



Ooohhh - there he is!!!!  Thanks DLI!



horselover said:


> Kat4Disney - Woo hoo!    You must be so proud of your boy.  Glad to hear he's doing so well in his new home.



Oh yes - the proud mama! 

I'm in CO springs right now attending a conference and it's been rain, rain, rain.  I was looking forward to escaping the heat of Reno but this has been crazy!  I'm hoping to finally get in some sight seeing before I fly out tomorrow night.   

And Disney came up - one of the speakers was talking about doing things right and better than anyone else.  Guess who that was...oh, I guess I gave it away!   

I noticed that my ticker dropped below 100 days today.  It made me realizeI need to think about any special dining ressies I want.  I think I'll try the online system and see how it goes.  Have any other groupies used it yet?  I don't worry too much about where we eat so if all doesn't go well it won't be the end of the world.


----------



## eliza61

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I noticed that my ticker dropped below 100 days today.  It made me realizeI need to think about any special dining ressies I want.  I think I'll try the online system and see how it goes.  Have any other groupies used it yet?  I don't worry too much about where we eat so if all doesn't go well it won't be the end of the world.




Hey Kat,
I tried the online system.  It is very easy to use and addictive.  It has a nice feature where if the time and place you original seek for is not available, it will give you a few alternatives.  I made quite a few ressies, which is unusal for us.  The only thing I did not see was how to cancel an adr.  You can register and log in and it will keep a record of your adrs or you can simply use the system as a guest.

 6 days to go!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

eliza61 said:


> Hey Kat,
> I tried the online system.  It is very easy to use and addictive.  It has a nice feature where if the time and place you original seek for is not available, it will give you a few alternatives.  I made quite a few ressies, which is unusal for us.  The only thing I did not see was how to cancel an adr.  You can register and log in and it will keep a record of your adrs or you can simply use the system as a guest.
> 
> 6 days to go!!!



That sound great!  I was wondering if I might end up making more too - I just never liked calling and asking to check availability here, there and everywhere.  Now I may be tempted to look at more places that we haven't done before.  Oh dear!


----------



## Muushka

Gowahoowa said:


> We are getting super close to our 3rd family summer trip to our beloved Lodge!  11 days and counting!!  I don't know who is more excited- the kids or us!! Just checking in....haven't posted since we were welcomed as groupies last summer!



Welcome back!  Have a wonderful time!

Have fun all you who are dragging out the suitcases and contemplating packing!


----------



## DVCGeek

I used the online ADR system @ 90 days out and booked Whispering Canyon for dinner 10/23, lunch 10/24, and breakfast 10/25!    I did still call last Saturday so I could get Kouzzina dinner on 10/25; that isn't on the website yet.

Also, my wait list came through and I am now staying all 3 nights at VWL!  No more swap to SSR...  

DW & I can't wait!!!  We got some bad news Tuesday that she'll be getting hit with a steep paycut (we hope it will 'only' be ~25%) at work.  But, we have non-refundable airfare for 3 upcoming WDW trips + vouchers for our APs and all three are on our own DVC points so what the heck- we are still going to go and have a blast!  We need something happy to cheer us up in bleak times.

Best wishes to everyone else that loves the Wilderness Lodge!

BTW, if anyone is interested the trips are:
**Oct. 23rd 2009 - 3 nights VWL studio (for me to run in the Tower of Terror 5k & our FIRST time staying in a DVC property)
**Nov. 29th 2009 - 6 nights BLT LV view studio (to see Christmas decorations & do MVMCP)
**Jan. 30th 2010 - 6 nights BLT MK view studio (for DW's BD!)


----------



## Granny

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BWV DREAMIN!!! *







​


----------



## horselover

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BWV!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

THANK YOU ALL!! I must say I am not very happy about this particular birthday (can we say half a century mark! ) However my mind seems to be 21... I am celebrating with a couple of dozen steamed crabs ( you know us Marylanders and our seafood!!) along with a couple of brewski's. Hopefully I'll make one of these groupie meetings and we can all have one for the Groupie's thread!! Oh, by the way, I am going to Bird in the Hand Inn, Lancaster, PA over Labor Day weekend. I think this would be a FABULOUS place for a groupie's meet!! Did someone say there was a Disney Outlet nearby!!


----------



## Muushka

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BWV!*

That is a major milestone!  Crabs, brews for everyone!

I hope you have a great birthday, sounds yummy!


----------



## Happydinks

BWV Dreamin said:


> THANK YOU ALL!! I must say I am not very happy about this particular birthday (can we say half a century mark! ) However my mind seems to be 21... I am celebrating with a couple of dozen steamed crabs ( you know us Marylanders and our seafood!!) along with a couple of brewski's. Hopefully I'll make one of these groupie meetings and we can all have one for the Groupie's thread!! Oh, by the way, I am going to Bird in the Hand Inn, Lancaster, PA over Labor Day weekend. I think this would be a FABULOUS place for a groupie's meet!! Did someone say there was a Disney Outlet nearby!!



*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BWV*!  We both passed the half century mark a few years ago ourselves -- it isn't so bad really. Crabs and brews - on a hot summer day --  sounds yummy!

Yes there is a Disney outlet store (one of the few remaining I think) in the Rockvale Outlets on Route 30 - Directions: Starting in BIRD IN HAND, PA on OLD PHILADELPHIA PIKE go toward MILL CREEK RD - go 0.50.8 mikm; Turn Left on EASTBROOK RD(PA-896) - go 1.22.0 mikm;Turn Right on LINCOLN HWY E(US-30) - go 0.20.4 mikm; Turn Left on S WILLOWDALE DR, Arrive at 35 S WILLOWDALE DR, LANCASTER, on the Right.  Rockvale Outlets is right next to the Tanger Outlets on 30 so - Happy Shopping!  If you're so inclined, there's another smorgasbord in the Bird in Hand area that's supposed to be wonderful - Miller's.  We haven't tried - but people there rave about it!

*DVCGeek* - Sorry to hear about DW's paycut!  That so stinks - and seems to be a par for the course these days!  Ah looking forward to WDW vacations at least is a bright spot in all of this.  Where is Kouzinna located?  We hadn't even heard of that restaurant!

*OT here *- but I really had to share after this troubling last year - we sold my DM's house - in TWO weeks!  We had to move DM to assisted care last October after she fell -- and finally got around to cleaning the house out this spring/summer.  New interior paint, new carpet, new vinyl, power wash - and after just two weeks on the market we got a final contract this morning!  We are so happy in this economy to have it work out this way -- and got just a few thousand less than the asking price too boot!  All the long hours of work we did to clean/fix it up paid off in the end.  This has been such a huge burden that is being lifted - one shoulder is now empty.  All we have to do is pass inspection, and close on Sept 8th.  Keeping our fingers crossed for no hiccups.  Now if I could just find a job - but that will come I'm sure of it.

Have a great weekend everyone!  We're off to Wilmington, NC tomorrow early am - hauling a riding lawnmower in the back of our pick-up that my DMIL had stored in her garage for the last six years to DSIL's new house.


----------



## DVCGeek

Happydinks said:


> Where is Kouzinna located?  We hadn't even heard of that restaurant!



That is the new Iron Chef Kat Kora restaurant replacing Spoodles.  I believe they start serving in mid-August with the official grand opening in (early?) September.



> *OT here *- but I really had to share after this troubling last year - we sold my DM's house - in TWO weeks!  We had to move DM to assisted care last October after she fell -- and finally got around to cleaning the house out this spring/summer.  New interior paint, new carpet, new vinyl, power wash - and after just two weeks on the market we got a final contract this morning!



Glad to hear that hope the sale goes smoothly for everyone!


----------



## MaryJ

Happydinks said:
			
		

> Where is Kouzinna located? We hadn't even heard of that restaurant!






DVCGeek said:


> That is the new Iron Chef Kat Kora restaurant replacing Spoodles.  I believe they start serving in mid-August with the official grand opening in (early?) September.



Thanks.  I was wondering about that too.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

DVCGeek said:


> DW & I can't wait!!!  We got some bad news Tuesday that she'll be getting hit with a steep paycut (we hope it will 'only' be ~25%) at work.  But, we have non-refundable airfare for 3 upcoming WDW trips + vouchers for our APs and all three are on our own DVC points so what the heck- we are still going to go and have a blast!  We need something happy to cheer us up in bleak times.


Wow not another groupie bit by the economy bug.  Sorry about that and I hope everything works out for you.  



Happydinks said:


> Yes there is a Disney outlet store (one of the few remaining I think) in the Rockvale Outlets on Route 30
> 
> *OT here *- but I really had to share after this troubling last year - we sold my DM's house - in TWO weeks!  We had to move DM to assisted care last October after she fell -- and finally got around to cleaning the house out this spring/summer.  New interior paint, new carpet, new vinyl, power wash - and after just two weeks on the market we got a final contract this morning!  We are so happy in this economy to have it work out this way -- and got just a few thousand less than the asking price too boot!  All the long hours of work we did to clean/fix it up paid off in the end.  This has been such a huge burden that is being lifted - one shoulder is now empty.  All we have to do is pass inspection, and close on Sept 8th.  Keeping our fingers crossed for no hiccups.  Now if I could just find a job - but that will come I'm sure of it.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!  We're off to Wilmington, NC tomorrow early am - hauling a riding lawnmower in the back of our pick-up that my DMIL had stored in her garage for the last six years to DSIL's new house.


I didn't know that outlet was there.  I even drove past it earlier this month!
Congrats on selling your mom's house!  Glad you will have one less thing to worry about!

BWV - Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## Corinne

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BWV DREAMIN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## claire_ont

Happy Birthday BWV Dreamin!!!

Claire


----------



## DiznyDi

*Happy Birthday BWV Dreamin*


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

*Happy Birthday BWV Dreamin!!!!! * 

I'm a little behind on Disney movies and just saw Wall-E tonight.  I must say I'm still trying to figure out if I really liked it.  It had lots of cute moments between the two robots but many of the themes were surprising and kind of depressing to me.


----------



## Muushka

KAT4DISNEY said:


> *Happy Birthday BWV Dreamin!!!!! *
> 
> I'm a little behind on Disney movies and just saw Wall-E tonight.  I must say I'm still trying to figure out if I really liked it.  It had lots of cute moments between the two robots but many of the themes were surprising and kind of depressing to me.



I'm with you on Wall-E = depression!  We saw it while on our DCL cruise last year and felt like crud after seeing it

I needed a Nemo fix after that!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Muushka said:


> I'm with you on Wall-E = depression!  We saw it while on our DCL cruise last year and felt like crud after seeing it
> 
> I needed a Nemo fix after that!



What an excellent idea!  NEMO!!


----------



## blossomz

Happy Birthday and welcome to the over the hill club BWV Dreamin!!!


----------



## eliza61

BWV Dreamin said:


> THANK YOU ALL!! I must say I am not very happy about this particular birthday (can we say half a century mark! ) However my mind seems to be 21... I am celebrating with a couple of dozen steamed crabs ( you know us Marylanders and our seafood!!) along with a couple of brewski's. Hopefully I'll make one of these groupie meetings and we can all have one for the Groupie's thread!! Oh, by the way, I am going to Bird in the Hand Inn, Lancaster, PA over Labor Day weekend. I think this would be a FABULOUS place for a groupie's meet!! Did someone say there was a Disney Outlet nearby!!



Happy B-day BMW.  Hey 50 is fun.    "The old guy" laughs at me because I signed up for the AARP.  Man, I love that card.  You get a discount on every thing.  I swear to god, I'm getting carpal tunnel syndrome from whipping that sucker out at any body and every body.  

Enjoy the crabs, we got a bushel for the 4th.  Love 'em.

Muush, I'm with you on the wall-e movie, talk about needing some prozac and ice cream.  I think I watched the "birdcage" after that.


Anyway, pulled out the suitcases, unfortunately I'm still the major packer for sid and rizzo.  We're driving down and after the trip we're driving straight to West Virginia to drop Rizzo off at Marshall.     A bit bittersweet moment for me.  Seems he was just a little boy last year but Lord, he drove me crazy this summer.  Much girlfriend drama, seems ole Rizzo can't understand why having 3 lady loves in a 10 block radius would cause so many problems.    who knew. 
I strongly suggested he kick cupid out.  I could care less about his love life but out of state tuition is insane and my money is a terrible thing to waste.

4 day count down.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey Blossomz, you went to the Wishes Dessert party right?  Would you recommend it?


----------



## blossomz

Sorry..wasn't me..but I've been to the dessert party at Epcot once and on the Pirate ship from CR.  Both were great!  What I've heard from others is that it is well worth it!!!!


----------



## LVSWL

Well, I am back from my most recent trip to the world, and I was reminded once again why I am a WLV groupie!! We spent our first night at OKW, which was great, then moved to the CR. We had a tower room for 4 nights. I enjoyed our stay there, but it just feels like a hotel, if that makes sense. 
We did get to see the new BLT, which we own at. Beautiful villas, beautiful views. However, the promotional hoopla was over the top for us. I thought we were just signing up for a tour.

Next we checked in to SSR for 6 days(our "free" trip for buying in to BLT). My DH and oldest DS have stayed there before for a night or two before a longer stay at VWL or BCV, but I have never stayed there. I have to say, our villa was filthy. OLD chocolate cake left in the cabinet, dirty cabinets with dirty dishes, hair in the bathroom on the floor, closet door hanging on it's hinges. We really had quite the time while we were there. We did get the issue resolved, but had other issues with our bill which took tons of time to resolve with the front desk. All in all, not somewhere I would return to.
Our last night, we had a ressie at Artist Point. As we walked through the doors into the lobby ... ok, that was the closest smilie I could find to aahhhh! that was how we felt. Like we had come HOME. Now all I kept asking myself was, WHY do we have points at those other resorts??? Why do we stay anywhere else?

I know, to each his own, but I do love the lodge/villas. And the BCV on occasion. Now if I can just get my DH to sell those BLT points and buy more VWL points!!!


----------



## Muushka

Welcome home LVSWL!!!

Click those red shoes and repeat after me.....

*There's no place like home

There's no place like home

There's no place like home*

Bummer on SSR being kind of raunchy, ugh.  And I'll bet once you stay at BLT, you will be so glad you own there.  After all, you will invite Groupies watch the fireworks, right????


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> Sorry..wasn't me..but I've been to the dessert party at Epcot once and on the Pirate ship from CR.  Both were great!  What I've heard from others is that it is well worth it!!!!



Hmm wonder who it was then.  I guess it doesn't matter anyway since I don't know that they will extend it into Sept.


----------



## blossomz

Alright groupies...anyone joining me at Magic Meets next weekend?!?


----------



## LVSWL

Muushka said:


> Welcome home LVSWL!!!
> 
> Click those red shoes and repeat after me.....
> 
> *There's no place like home
> 
> There's no place like home
> 
> There's no place like home*
> 
> Bummer on SSR being kind of raunchy, ugh.  And I'll bet once you stay at BLT, you will be so glad you own there.  After all, you will invite Groupies watch the fireworks, right????



*THERE'S NO PLACE LIKE HOME!!!!!!!
Hopefully I will feel the love at BLT, and yes I will be happy to invite my groupie friends over for fireworks!
*


----------



## eliza61

Construction began today on Disney's Animal Kingdom in 1995.  For 2 years straight, 60 dump trucks of dirt were delivered to the construction site every day, delivering a total 4.4 million cubic yards of dirt.
Hard to believe it's over ten years old.


Well down to the wire for our trip, we leave tomorrow  plan on driving at least to Savannah before stopping.  I'm going to try a play a little history detective on the drive.  I've been trying to do a family tree since my hours were cut, anyway got as far back as great grandfather but have some really cool leads on great, great grandfather on a plantation in Early, branch SC.

Check into AKV's on Wednesday.  I did the on line check in, so hopefully we'll have good luck view wise.

DIL,
Intially we decided to pass on the wishes dessert party. we're not big dessert eaters and 20/head sounded a bit pricey.  I should have known it was too good to be true, last night "the old guy" says he now wants to give it a try.  
If we can pick up a ressie, I'll give a report.

E


----------



## Granny

Eliza...what a Groupie trooper!  Posting trivia right up to the moment of slamming the car doors shut to head out on your trip! 

Have a great trip, and Godspeed on your drive there and back.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

blossomz said:


> Alright groupies...anyone joining me at Magic Meets next weekend?!?


 Where is the meet?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

eliza61 said:


> Construction began today on Disney's Animal Kingdom in 1995.  For 2 years straight, 60 dump trucks of dirt were delivered to the construction site every day, delivering a total 4.4 million cubic yards of dirt.
> Hard to believe it's over ten years old.
> 
> 
> Well down to the wire for our trip, we leave tomorrow  plan on driving at least to Savannah before stopping.  I'm going to try a play a little history detective on the drive.  I've been trying to do a family tree since my hours were cut, anyway got as far back as great grandfather but have some really cool leads on great, great grandfather on a plantation in Early, branch SC.
> 
> Check into AKV's on Wednesday.  I did the on line check in, so hopefully we'll have good luck view wise.



Have a great trip Eliza  - sounds practically perfect split between the two lodges!!  And cool trivia on AKL - that fact blows me away!

Best of luck on your family research!  On my Dad's side of the family a family tree book was done approx 30 years ago that my Grandmother was very involved in - it's so interesting to see your roots and learn what the family went thru.  I'm part Norwegian decent and most of the family migrated to the US b/c of famine and only one or two brothers were actually able to stay in Norway.  The rest were sent off to the new world of MN!  My cousin and I went for a visit a couple of years ago to the original family farm which is actually _still_ in the family.  One of the first questions we were asked was "what page of the book are on?!"


----------



## horselover

Bon Voyage Eliza!  Hope you have a wonderful trip.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> Well down to the wire for our trip, we leave tomorrow  plan on driving at least to Savannah before stopping.  I'm going to try a play a little history detective on the drive.  I've been trying to do a family tree since my hours were cut, anyway got as far back as great grandfather but have some really cool leads on great, great grandfather on a plantation in Early, branch SC.
> 
> Check into AKV's on Wednesday.  I did the on line check in, so hopefully we'll have good luck view wise.
> 
> DIL,
> Intially we decided to pass on the wishes dessert party. we're not big dessert eaters and 20/head sounded a bit pricey.  I should have known it was too good to be true, last night "the old guy" says he now wants to give it a try.
> If we can pick up a ressie, I'll give a report.
> 
> E



Sounds good Eliza.  They haven't extended it yet to Sept. but we are still hoping.  Good luck on the family history.  My DD ad I have been working on ours this summer.  Hit some speed bumps with uncooperative people but we are going to do all we can.  Have a great trip!!!!


----------



## tea pot

*Hello Groupies* 
I hope everyone is having a good summer.. I'm trying to catch up  

OT "On the Home Front"
Good  but busy summer here. DD #2 was able to come home for a long visit and also went to Guatemala on a volunteer house building/sightseeing vacation. 
She's my "Adventure is Out There Girl". (UP)
DD#3 Just Passed her social worker boards AKA Miss LCSW and Miss Adventure just heard that she passed her Elementary Ed License exam on the same day. WOO HOO 
 Well enough of this proud MOM stuff. Back to Business

*Gowahoowa* Welcome back ... I know you'll have a great trip home... don't forget to post pics. We live to share...

*DVCGeek[/*COLOR] So sorry to hear about DW's pay cut but so glad that you can still take your trips home... 

*HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY BWV Dreamin*
Hope you had a Magical Day 

*Happy Dinks* Good job selling DM's house in 2 weeks sound like a lot of hard work and I sure it was very emotional as well.
Hope she is doing better in her new surroundings. Pixie Dust for No Hiccups 

*LVSWL*



LVSWL said:


> I know, to each his own, but I do love the lodge/villas. And the BCV on occasion. Now if I can just get my DH to sell those BLT points and buy more VWL points!!!



Boy now that's a statement that I'm sure DVC hasn't heard....
Our Beloved Lodge is my favorite too.   sorry about SSR I'd let MS know I hope thing improve I heard that they are now sharing Housekeeping and several other departments with OKW that's a lot of villas to cover. 

*Eliza* I'm so looking forward to your road trip report.. need to write a book...
but seriously have a wonderful family trip and Thanks so much for all you do for us groupies.... 

Take care all


----------



## DiznyDi

*Eliza* Have a great trip! Can't wait to hear all about it. Good luck too on finding more of your lineage for your family tree.


----------



## blossomz

Eliza...have a fantastic trip!!!!  


BWV....Magic Meets is in Harrisburg, PA.


----------



## LVSWL

tea pot, thanks for the kind words. We did have quite a conversation with a manager at SSR while we were there, but I do intend to have another with someone at MS about the situation. I was not aware of the sharing situation that you mentioned. That is a lot of villas to cover. This villa had obviously not been cleaned the way it should have been, or seen to by maintenance.

As far as the BLT points go, I will try to keep an open mind, but there is nothing like that feeling I get when I walk into the Lodge. To me no other
resort captures that same feeling.


----------



## Muushka

*Happy trails E!!!*

Remember to give Ranger Stan a hug from all of us.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

LVSWL said:


> tea pot, thanks for the kind words. We did have quite a conversation with a manager at SSR while we were there, but I do intend to have another with someone at MS about the situation. I was not aware of the sharing situation that you mentioned. That is a lot of villas to cover. This villa had obviously not been cleaned the way it should have been, or seen to by maintenance.
> 
> As far as the BLT points go, I will try to keep an open mind, but there is nothing like that feeling I get when I walk into the Lodge. To me no other
> resort captures that same feeling.


 I know what you mean about VWL! After our first trip there in May, my hubby wanted to sell our BWV points for VWL!!!! It is truely a magical place....hubby says I can look for a small contract now!!!


----------



## tea pot

Hello Groupies 

I just finished listening to the last two DIS unplugged shows, (A new discovery for me) Kathy did a review of our beloved Lodge and of course Loved it..she gave a big shout out and a high recomendation to Ranger Stan and his tour and said something that we all know that the place was "good for her soul "
The only thing she didn't like was the Food Court as she called it.. Oh well.
so if you have a chance give a listen.. I now listen to the show while I read the boards..
*Is this Double DIS Dipping ? feels good *


----------



## horselover

tea pot said:


> *Hello Groupies*
> I hope everyone is having a good summer.. I'm trying to catch up
> 
> OT "On the Home Front"
> Good  but busy summer here. DD #2 was able to come home for a long visit and also went to Guatemala on a volunteer house building/sightseeing vacation.
> She's my "Adventure is Out There Girl". (UP)
> DD#3 Just Passed her social worker boards AKA Miss LCSW and Miss Adventure just heard that she passed her Elementary Ed License exam on the same day. WOO HOO
> Well enough of this proud MOM stuff. Back to Business



You should be proud! That's wonderful news!


----------



## tea pot

Thanks *horselover*
Any word on your SSR contract ?  and pixie dust for DH's job situation


----------



## mickeymorse

Happy summer everyone. It's been quite a while since I've been on the boards. Work and baseball season have had me very busy. I coached two teams this year. (What was I thinking) My sons team had a challenging year.but my daughters team went undefeated. County champs. She moves up a division next year. Be a hard act to follow.
   Work has been extremely nerve wracking. I'm in the auto industry and this has been the most challenging time in my 21 yrs. Thankfully we posted gains across the board last month and hope to continue the trend. 
   I hope everyone is having a great summer. I have to go back and read the last 1000 posts or so to get caught up. I notice Eliza leaves tomorrow. Have a wonderful trip. We will be down soon. Soooooo looking forward to getting away.
Will type more soon.

Rob


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

MickeyMorse - good to hear from you!  Glad your daughters team did well and your son got some character building!

TeaPot - That is great about your daughters!


----------



## Muushka

BWV Dreamin said:


> I know what you mean about VWL! After our first trip there in May, my hubby wanted to sell our BWV points for VWL!!!! It is truely a magical place....hubby says I can look for a small contract now!!!



Woohoo!  VWL points!  Another convert!!



mickeymorse said:


> Happy summer everyone. It's been quite a while since I've been on the boards. Work and baseball season have had me very busy. I coached two teams this year. (What was I thinking) My sons team had a challenging year.but my daughters team went undefeated. County champs. She moves up a division next year. Be a hard act to follow.
> Work has been extremely nerve wracking. I'm in the auto industry and this has been the most challenging time in my 21 yrs. Thankfully we posted gains across the board last month and hope to continue the trend.
> I hope everyone is having a great summer. I have to go back and read the last 1000 posts or so to get caught up. I notice Eliza leaves tomorrow. Have a wonderful trip. We will be down soon. Soooooo looking forward to getting away.
> Will type more soon.
> 
> Rob



Hey Rob, good to hear from you.  I can imagine that the auto industry is challenging and I hope your trip home is a calming one.

TP, great news about your daughter (yours too, Rob!).  We love it when Groupie kids do well in life.

And in honor of Eliza, here is some trivia.

August 9, 1969 - Disneyland's Haunted Mansion attraction opens to Park Guests.

August 4, 1995 - Ground is broken at Walt Disney World Resort for Disney's Animal Kingdom Theme Park.


I know, you probably got that same Disney email this morning......


----------



## pilgrimr

Hello everyone, we are not WLV owners (we own at SSR).  We are staying in WLV on Sept 30-Oct 3.  We are really excited about staying there.  We have always wanted to stay there but hasn't worked out.  We were originally going to stay at AKL.  We booked late and was able to get a room at AKL Savanah view.  One a whim I called yesterday to see if there were any open spots and we were able to get one.  We were very lucky.  My wife was really excited about it.

I do have one question.  On the podcast last week, they mentioned a view of a bear at night.  Where is it exactly as I want make sure I see it?  Thanks for the pictures and info posted (I tried to go through all of the thread and made it about 1/3).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

pilgrimr said:


> Hello everyone, we are not WLV owners (we own at SSR).  We are staying in WLV on Sept 30-Oct 3.  We are really excited about staying there.  We have always wanted to stay there but hasn't worked out.  We were originally going to stay at AKL.  We booked late and was able to get a room at AKL Savanah view.  One a whim I called yesterday to see if there were any open spots and we were able to get one.  We were very lucky.  My wife was really excited about it.
> 
> I do have one question.  On the podcast last week, they mentioned a view of a bear at night.  Where is it exactly as I want make sure I see it?  Thanks for the pictures and info posted (I tried to go through all of the thread and made it about 1/3).



Oh yay!!!!   Have a great trip!  We'll be having our first VWL stay in Nov and can not wait!!!    We've stayed at the lodge before and love it but this will be our first time as DVC members in the villas. 

Here's a link to a post with a picture (5th one down) of the bear face during the day.  It's easier to see the "face" at night though I think.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=23185376&postcount=21

And here's a post to another at dusk where I think it stands out better - and it's such a gorgeous picture!  The post give additional info on the bear face.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=23452717&postcount=124


----------



## pilgrimr

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Oh yay!!!!   Have a great trip!  We'll be having our first VWL stay in Nov and can not wait!!!    We've stayed at the lodge before and love it but this will be our first time as DVC members in the villas.
> 
> Here's a link to a post with a picture (5th one down) of the bear face during the day.  It's easier to see the "face" at night though I think.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=23185376&postcount=21
> 
> And here's a post to another at dusk where I think it stands out better - and it's such a gorgeous picture!  The post give additional info on the bear face.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=23452717&postcount=124



Thanks Kathy for the links.  Have a great time in Nov.


----------



## Granny

Here's my version of "find the bear in the picture" with some very sophisticated drawing. 








I guess making it look like a moose would have been asking too much.


----------



## horselover

tea pot said:


> Thanks *horselover*
> Any word on your SSR contract ?  and pixie dust for DH's job situation



We closed last Sat. & the points became available to use as of today!                     Just in time too because I'll be calling next week to try & book my solo trip w/DS9 at BCV for March.

Thanks for the pixie dust.  Not much to report, but DH is starting to get nervous.  He had a short (3 day) assignment last week, but nothing this week.  He's "on the bench" according to his boss but getting the "full court press" trying to get him a new assignment.  I guess his boss likes basketball!


----------



## Muushka

pilgrimr said:


> Hello everyone, we are not WLV owners (we own at SSR).  We are staying in WLV on Sept 30-Oct 3.  We are really excited about staying there.  We have always wanted to stay there but hasn't worked out.  We were originally going to stay at AKL.  We booked late and was able to get a room at AKL Savanah view.  One a whim I called yesterday to see if there were any open spots and we were able to get one.  We were very lucky.  My wife was really excited about it.
> 
> I do have one question.  On the podcast last week, they mentioned a view of a bear at night.  Where is it exactly as I want make sure I see it?  Thanks for the pictures and info posted (I tried to go through all of the thread and made it about 1/3).



I see you already got some great advice from our Kat.  I just wanted to commend you on getting through 1/3 of our ramblings!  For the record, there are 2 more Groupie threads, you have a lot of catching up to do!

Just kidding .  Have a wonderful time at our beloved.  And when you return, if you find you would like to decorate your signature, feel free to grab yourself a Moose.  We are a pretty friendly bunch here and don't put tooooo much pressure on people to take lots of pictures, and post them with a thorough and very detailed trip report!  We live for that stuff!!


----------



## horselover

Granny said:


> Here's my version of "find the bear in the picture" with some very sophisticated drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess making it look like a moose would have been asking too much.



Nice picture Granny.  Very artistic!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

pilgrimr said:


> Hello everyone, we are not WLV owners (we own at SSR).  We are staying in WLV on Sept 30-Oct 3.  We are really excited about staying there.  We have always wanted to stay there but hasn't worked out.  We were originally going to stay at AKL.  We booked late and was able to get a room at AKL Savanah view.  One a whim I called yesterday to see if there were any open spots and we were able to get one.  We were very lucky.  My wife was really excited about it.
> 
> I do have one question.  On the podcast last week, they mentioned a view of a bear at night.  Where is it exactly as I want make sure I see it?  Thanks for the pictures and info posted (I tried to go through all of the thread and made it about 1/3).



Welcome!!!!!

Okay I should be ashamed of myself as a groupie.  I never knew about the bear face.  Fifty lashes with a wet noodle!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Once again I need to turn to my groupie friends for some prayers and pixie dust.  My Dad had his aortic valve replace 13 years ago.  He found out today that his heart isn't pumping the blood well so on Tuesday he needs to go in and have another test done.  He should find out then what needs to be done next.  The test will be bad enough in the first place cause he will have to go off the blood thinners for it then have that all figured out again.  But we are hoping that he doesn't find out that he has to have the valve replaced again.  He has said before that he won't go through that again.  So as you can imagine we are all pretty worried especially my Mom so I should would appreciate your prayers.


----------



## pilgrimr

Muushka said:


> I see you already got some great advice from our Kat.  I just wanted to commend you on getting through 1/3 of our ramblings!  For the record, there are 2 more Groupie threads, you have a lot of catching up to do!
> 
> Just kidding .  Have a wonderful time at our beloved.  And when you return, if you find you would like to decorate your signature, feel free to grab yourself a Moose.  We are a pretty friendly bunch here and don't put tooooo much pressure on people to take lots of pictures, and post them with a thorough and very detailed trip report!  We live for that stuff!!



I will definately take lots of pictures to share with you all.


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Once again I need to turn to my groupie friends for some prayers and pixie dust.  My Dad had his aortic valve replace 13 years ago.  He found out today that his heart isn't pumping the blood well so on Tuesday he needs to go in and have another test done.  He should find out then what needs to be done next.  The test will be bad enough in the first place cause he will have to go off the blood thinners for it then have that all figured out again.  But we are hoping that he doesn't find out that he has to have the valve replaced again.  He has said before that he won't go through that again.  So as you can imagine we are all pretty worried especially my Mom so I should would appreciate your prayers.



You know you have our prayers and very best wishes for your father and your family.  We'll keep our fingers crossed and do a virtual rub of Humphrey's nose for good luck!


----------



## zumbergc

can anyone compare vwl studio to ft wilderness cabins.  We don't have enough points for a weekend stay in oct.

So would you stay in a cabin ft wilderness  or a studio at vwl?
We haven't stayed at either.  I was also wondering if ft wilderness would be harder to get around, and find our way since we are just doing the weekend?

TIA


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

zumbergc said:


> can anyone compare vwl studio to ft wilderness cabins.  We don't have enough points for a weekend stay in oct.
> 
> So would you stay in a cabin ft wilderness  or a studio at vwl?
> We haven't stayed at either.  I was also wondering if ft wilderness would be harder to get around, and find our way since we are just doing the weekend?
> 
> TIA



I haven't stayed in either but have always wanted to try the Cabins.  A studio and a cabin are two completely different setups though and I'd say the Cabins are more comparable to a 1BR at VWL.  You'll have a kitchen, living and dining area and a separate bedroom.  I believe you also have your own BBQ grill outside your cabin.  In the Cabin bedrooms there will be a double bed and a bunk bed as well as a murphy bed in the living area.  The studio will have a queen bed and a sleeper sofa - all in one room.

Ft. Wilderness will take longer to get around than VWL since you need to take internal busses to get to the main park bus loading.  It's not difficult though and they run frequently.

What you won't have at the cabins is a short walk to dining, pool etc. unless you get assigned to a cabin that happens to be located close to a pool.

Overall, I'd say a VWL studio provides more resort conveniences but the Cabins will give you larger accomodations.  It's also direct boat service from either place to the MK.


----------



## MaryJ

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I haven't stayed in either but have always wanted to try the Cabins.  A studio and a cabin are two completely different setups though and I'd say the Cabins are more comparable to a 1BR at VWL.  You'll have a kitchen, living and dining area and a separate bedroom.  I believe you also have your own BBQ grill outside your cabin.  In the Cabin bedrooms there will be a double bed and a bunk bed as well as a murphy bed in the living area.  The studio will have a queen bed and a sleeper sofa - all in one room.
> 
> Ft. Wilderness will take longer to get around than VWL since you need to take internal busses to get to the main park bus loading.  It's not difficult though and they run frequently.
> 
> What you won't have at the cabins is a short walk to dining, pool etc. unless you get assigned to a cabin that happens to be located close to a pool.
> 
> Overall, I'd say a VWL studio provides more resort conveniences but the Cabins will give you larger accomodations.  It's also direct boat service from either place to the MK.



Also, the cabins will have daily maid service.  This will not be the case at VWL if you are staying on points.


----------



## zumbergc

thanks Kat4disney & maryJ for the info.  I think i am leaning toward the vwl.  I like the convenience and closeness, but the more space is the compelling cabins draw.


----------



## Happydinks

Disney loving Iowan said:


> But we are hoping that he doesn't find out that he has to have the valve replaced again.  He has said before that he won't go through that again.  So as you can imagine we are all pretty worried especially my Mom so I should would appreciate your prayers.



Will keep you all in our thoughts - this is a tough one.  Been there.  Fingers and toes crossed for a good outcome!

*Teapot* - good to see you back on the boards!  Congrats on your daughters' successes.  Got our fingers crossed on DM's house - the inspection is today!

*zumbergc* - We checked out the cabins on our annual bike ride to Ft. Wilderness last year.  There are really nice - but unless you need the space for multiple people - IMHO we would prefer the studio at VWL, esp for a short stay.  It will take time to get around Ft. Wilderness because of the transportation that you need to take - and if you are on limited time - it's just time out of the parks!


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Once again I need to turn to my groupie friends for some prayers and pixie dust.  My Dad had his aortic valve replace 13 years ago.  He found out today that his heart isn't pumping the blood well so on Tuesday he needs to go in and have another test done.  He should find out then what needs to be done next.  The test will be bad enough in the first place cause he will have to go off the blood thinners for it then have that all figured out again.  But we are hoping that he doesn't find out that he has to have the valve replaced again.  He has said before that he won't go through that again.  So as you can imagine we are all pretty worried especially my Mom so I should would appreciate your prayers.



That is a scary scenario.  I hope everything turns out better than you wish for.
And a splash of pixie dust to all involved (including the medical staff).


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thanks Granny, HappyDinks and Muushka!!!  It really stinks when your parents get older and start to have medical problems.


----------



## jimmytammy

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Once again I need to turn to my groupie friends for some prayers and pixie dust.  My Dad had his aortic valve replace 13 years ago.  He found out today that his heart isn't pumping the blood well so on Tuesday he needs to go in and have another test done.  He should find out then what needs to be done next.  The test will be bad enough in the first place cause he will have to go off the blood thinners for it then have that all figured out again.  But we are hoping that he doesn't find out that he has to have the valve replaced again.  He has said before that he won't go through that again.  So as you can imagine we are all pretty worried especially my Mom so I should would appreciate your prayers.



Prayers being lifted up for all to be well


----------



## horselover

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Once again I need to turn to my groupie friends for some prayers and pixie dust.  My Dad had his aortic valve replace 13 years ago.  He found out today that his heart isn't pumping the blood well so on Tuesday he needs to go in and have another test done.  He should find out then what needs to be done next.  The test will be bad enough in the first place cause he will have to go off the blood thinners for it then have that all figured out again.  But we are hoping that he doesn't find out that he has to have the valve replaced again.  He has said before that he won't go through that again.  So as you can imagine we are all pretty worried especially my Mom so I should would appreciate your prayers.



Prayers coming your way for your Dad & family DLI!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Disney loving Iowan said:


> It really stinks when your parents get older and start to have medical problems.



I'm with you on this one!  I'll be hoping things turn out well for your family.


----------



## Inkmahm

Happydinks said:


> *zumbergc* - We checked out the cabins on our annual bike ride to Ft. Wilderness last year.  There are really nice - but unless you need the space for multiple people - IMHO we would prefer the studio at VWL, esp for a short stay.  It will take time to get around Ft. Wilderness because of the transportation that you need to take - and if you are on limited time - it's just time out of the parks!



I've stayed in the cabins a couple times, the latest being about 10 years ago.  I agree with the above.


----------



## Inkmahm

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thanks Granny, HappyDinks and Muushka!!!  It really stinks when your parents get older and start to have medical problems.



At some point it feels like you've become the parent and are now the caregiver.  Good luck with your dad.  Been there, too.


----------



## tea pot

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Welcome!!!!!
> 
> Okay I should be ashamed of myself as a groupie.  I never knew about the bear face.  Fifty lashes with a wet noodle!



Neither Did I....Cool picture *Granny* ! I can't wait to see it up close and in person. Our girls only shower/getaway is coming soon in Sept.

*DLI *Warm thoughts and prayers for you, your Dad and your family.


----------



## Corinne

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thanks Granny, HappyDinks and Muushka!!!  It really stinks when your parents get older and start to have medical problems.





KAT4DISNEY said:


> I'm with you on this one!  I'll be hoping things turn out well for your family.



I can relate as well.....thoughts and prayers DLI


----------



## cheer4bison

Hi there Groupies!

We are back from our wonderful trip to Florida.  Our game plan for this trip was to spend almost a week at Disney's Vero Beach.  This was our first voyage to that lovely oceanside oasis and we had a wonderful time.  The room assigner was very good to us and I swear we had the best view of the ocean!  Can't imagine anyone staying there could have had a better view, and the weather was gorgeous!  Castmembers were spectacular and the resort itself is beautiful.  It was a really easy drive from MCO to Vero and from Vero to DisneyWorld.

Even though the impetus for this trip was to "try something new" (in DH's words), I simply couldn't justify flying into Orlando International airport without at least setting foot on DisneyWorld property.  So, I booked us for one night in a studio at Saratoga Springs (again, staying with the try something new theme) on the day before our departure back to NJ.  

I have to admit that I liked SSR way more than I anticipated.  (I just read LVSWL's trip report and I'm so sorry to hear that their experience was not as nice.)  We had a well-kept studio in the Paddocks with a gorgeous view.  The customer service at check-in and thereafter was impressive. After checking in we drove over to Blizzard Beach for the day (again, a first for all three of us...DH, DS9, and me).  What a blast!    The three of us even got up the courage to do Summit Plummet before a thunderstorm closed down the park.

But next comes the part that is relevant to the Groupies thread....  After a little down time at the SSR studio, we got dressed for a 7:05 reservation at Artist Point.  While we've certainly stayed at WL and VWL before, we've never eaten at Artist Point.  So, again, a first for all of us.  

(more to come...I'm going to break this post up so that I don't get timed out.)


----------



## horselover

Hey groupies.  Well the day I've been dreading has come.  DH is officially on unpaid leave.         He's got one week of vacation time left & then it's unemployment.   His boss said they're not giving up on getting him another assignment & are actively trying, but have no idea when that will be.  I feel like there's a black cloud over our house.  Sigh.  At least we still have our Dec. trip to look forward to.


----------



## cheer4bison

So, the thunderstorm that closed Blizzard Beach at about 4 pm continued in the form of a steady rain until about 7 pm, which was fine because I was excited that we were headed "home" no matter what the weather looked like.   






We drove our rental car up Timberline Drive around 6 pm, got our customary and always appreciated "Welcome Home," and DH dropped DS and me at the porte cochere to spare us from the downpour.






Although our son seems to have chosen his tenth year of life for a period of extraordinary physical growth, seeing him in the entry way helps me to remember that he's still just a little guy.  






(more to come in next post)


----------



## cheer4bison

horselover said:


> Hey groupies.  Well the day I've been dreading has come.  DH is officially on unpaid leave.         He's got one week of vacation time left & then it's unemployment.   His boss said they're not giving up on getting him another assignment & are actively trying, but have no idea when that will be.  I feel like there's a black cloud over our house.  Sigh.  At least we still have our Dec. trip to look forward to.



So sorry to hear your news, horselover.    Here's hoping that an even better opportunity will find your DH very soon.


----------



## DiznyDi

*horselover*  that something will turn up for your husband! Do you have a 'honey do' list that he can get started on?

*cheer4bison* thanks for the pics and report. Sounds like you had a good  time on your trip of 'firsts'! 

*DLI* Good thoughts and prayers coming your way. We lost my dad very unexpectedly a year ago this week.... Embrace every moment you spend with your dad.


----------



## cheer4bison

So, there we are in the lobby of the WL with an hour to kill before our ADR.    We were like three kids in the proverbial candy store.  None of us knew which way to run first.  Of course, all three of us pulled out our cameras and shot away...






The lobby was just gorgeous, as usual.  Because of the rain, plenty of folks had returned from the parks early and the lobby was absolutely abuzz with activity.  Whispering Canyon was full and everyone there seemed to be having a ball.  Heard at least one loud call for catsup as we were walking by.  

DS insisted that we swing by the totem pole for a rub of Humphrey's nose.  I was more than happy to oblige.






I, of course, was then sucked into the Mercantile by some mysterious shopping vortex.   DH has learned never to let me shop there unaccompanied, lest the entire store find itself shipped in many boxes to our porch in New Jersey.    Despite his supervision, I scored new t-shirts for DS and myself.  






Remember the cool snowglobes they sold not too long ago, with Humphrey, Mickey, Donald, and Goofy in a canoe navigating around the lodge...  Well, now they have some cute plush critters from that image.  My son convinced me we didn't need to bring them home, but I got a picture because I thought the groupies would enjoy seeing them.






(next post...wandering through VWL and Artist Point)


----------



## eliza61

So we arrived at the world safe and sound Wednesday after a 16 hour drive from  lovely NJ.  As expected the weather is hot and muggy so right now my hair makes me look like some psychotic cross between Charlie browns, little red haired girl and Samuel L Jackson in Pulp fiction.  

Our first stop is the Animal kingdom lodge.  Its really weird because you can immediately see the resemblance in architecture to the wl  but it has a totally different feeling.  Where the lodge invokes a soothing almost welcoming feeling, every thing  about the AKL says exotic.  Immediately you are assaulted by sounds and smells never encountered before.  Where the WL has dark comforting colors, here you have a riot of reds, yellows and oranges.  Boma is directly underneath the lobby area and the smells from the restaurant permeate the lobby.  African drums are heard through out the lobby.   We have a savannah view which I gotta admit is absolutely stunning.

One word of caution, this place is huge.  If walking isnt your thing, this is not the resort for you.  Climbing Mt. Kilimanjaro is pretty much the order of the day here.  The elevators are actually situated in the middle of the resort so before you can get to your floor you have to walk through hallways.  We havent seen Kidani  yet but I plan on making a trek over tomorrow.

Hope all is well groupies.  Ill update in a day or two until then stay well.  We have 3 more days until  were back home at the WL


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> Hey groupies.  Well the day I've been dreading has come.  DH is officially on unpaid leave.         He's got one week of vacation time left & then it's unemployment.   His boss said they're not giving up on getting him another assignment & are actively trying, but have no idea when that will be.  I feel like there's a black cloud over our house.  Sigh.  At least we still have our Dec. trip to look forward to.



  I am so sorry that this has happened.  These are such difficult times.  Myself and a few others keep up with emails and PMs concerning unemployment.  Please feel free to PM me, same boat here. 

But in the meantime,  perhaps this will help.

Thank you Cheer4 and Eliza for the reports!  Great pictures, thank you.

I am headed for DC this weekend with some friends from Taiwan.  I am the tour guide! 

At least congress is on vacation, so I will not be tempted to say something I might regret!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Muushka said:


> I am so sorry that this has happened. These are such difficult times. Myself and a few others keep up with emails and PMs concerning unemployment. Please feel free to PM me, same boat here.
> 
> But in the meantime,  perhaps this will help.
> 
> Thank you Cheer4 and Eliza for the reports! Great pictures, thank you.
> 
> I am headed for DC this weekend with some friends from Taiwan. I am the tour guide!
> 
> At least congress is on vacation, so I will not be tempted to say something I might regret!


 Stay safe in DC Muushka!! For all those who have lost their job, looking for work, etc. I am sending lots of pixie dust that this and your faith will get you thru this!!!


----------



## Happydinks

horselover said:


> Hey groupies.  Well the day I've been dreading has come.  DH is officially on unpaid leave.         He's got one week of vacation time left & then it's unemployment.   His boss said they're not giving up on getting him another assignment & are actively trying, but have no idea when that will be.  I feel like there's a black cloud over our house.  Sigh.  At least we still have our Dec. trip to look forward to.



So sorry to hear this!  Keeping you both in our thoughts and wishing lots of  that he gets a new assignment soon! Hang in there!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Our first stop is the Animal kingdom lodge.  Its really weird because you can immediately see the resemblance in architecture to the wl  but it has a totally different feeling.  Where the lodge invokes a soothing almost welcoming feeling, every thing  about the AKL says exotic.  Immediately you are assaulted by sounds and smells never encountered before.  Where the WL has dark comforting colors, here you have a riot of reds, yellows and oranges.  Boma is directly underneath the lobby area and the smells from the restaurant permeate the lobby.  African drums are heard through out the lobby.   We have a savannah view which I gotta admit is absolutely stunning.
> 
> One word of caution, this place is huge.  If walking isnt your thing, this is not the resort for you.  Climbing Mt. Kilimanjaro is pretty much the order of the day here.  The elevators are actually situated in the middle of the resort so before you can get to your floor you have to walk through hallways.



Eliza...as always, you have an eloquent way of summing up impressions.  I agere completely that AKL is the exotic, exciting sibling of WL.   It is really wonderfully themed, and we are very much looking forward to a visit soon.  It will probably be the place we stay for our next visit to WDW.

Somewhat lengthy walks to various facilities never bothers us.  I guess after a day at the parks it isn't all that bad.  

Thanks for sharing your thoughts, and enjoy your visit!


----------



## Corinne

eliza61 said:


> So we arrived at the world safe and sound Wednesday after a 16 hour drive from  lovely NJ.  As expected the weather is hot and muggy so right now my hair makes me look like some psychotic cross between Charlie browns, “little red haired girl” and Samuel L Jackson in Pulp fiction.
> 
> Hope all is well groupies.  I’ll update in a day or two until then stay well.  We have 3 more days until  we’re back home at the WL



 OK THAT WAS FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Enjoy your stay Eliza, check in when you can!

Cheer4Bison, thanks for the mini TR and photos!


----------



## DVCGeek

Granny said:


> I agere completely that AKL is the exotic, exciting sibling of WL.   It is really wonderfully themed, and we are very much looking forward to a visit soon.



So how does this group think the Grand Californian fits in?  Same architect; DW's fav. is GC but she still loves to vist WL and can't wait for our Oct. stay.  Neither of us have been in AKL/AKV yet (plan for some touring and a Bomma dinner Dec. 1st) but I think that will probably stay 2nd or 3rd for us.  BLT attracted me due to annual cost for 160 points over the life of the contract & I love the monorail.

Overall, I think my favorite building exterior is BLT, lobby is WL, and room interior is Grand Cal.  Am I crazy, or what?  Anyone else have "split" favorites like that???


----------



## tea pot

*Horselover* Prayers and Pixie dust to you and your DH 
Hoping that when we see you in Dec. you, *Muushka* and all the other Groupies affected by job losses will be able to start the new year with new opportunities.. 

*Cheer* Love your TR and Pics thanks so much for sharing... We always  try to balance the "try something new" with our favorites when we visit the World... It never ceases to amaze me that no matter how many times we have visited there is always something "New" to do!

*eliza* Have a wonderful time at Jambo House if you think that is big just wait till you visit Kidani.. looking forward to hearing more... 

Take Care Groupies 

P.S. Has anyone seen* Dory* post lately ?


----------



## tea pot

OOPS.... I ment to post this first.



Disney loving Iowan said:


> TeaPot - That is great about your daughters!





Muushka said:


> TP, great news about your daughter (yours too, Rob!).  We love it when Groupie kids do well in life.





Happydinks said:


> *Teapot* - good to see you back on the boards!  Congrats on your daughters' successes.  Got our fingers crossed on DM's house - the inspection is today!



Thanks so much. 
It's so nice to be able to share...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

cheer4bison - thanks for the trip report -  Just what I needed!!!

horselover - I hope your DH's leave is VERY short!



DVCGeek said:


> So how does this group think the Grand Californian fits in?  Same architect; DW's fav. is GC but she still loves to vist WL and can't wait for our Oct. stay.  Neither of us have been in AKL/AKV yet (plan for some touring and a Bomma dinner Dec. 1st) but I think that will probably stay 2nd or 3rd for us.  BLT attracted me due to annual cost for 160 points over the life of the contract & I love the monorail.
> 
> Overall, I think my favorite building exterior is BLT, lobby is WL, and room interior is Grand Cal.  Am I crazy, or what?  Anyone else have "split" favorites like that???



The Grand reminds me so much of VWL that I almost could forget what coast I was on until I walked outside.

I agree with you on favorite lobby and rooms (it would be so awesome if all the rooms were like the Grand's layout IMO - well, except for OKW - those are pretty great too)  but for exterior I think my vote would have to go back with WL/VWL.  I think the whole building has such character both inside and out.


----------



## MaryJ

KAT4DISNEY said:


> cheer4bison - thanks for the trip report -  Just what I needed!!!
> 
> horselover - I hope your DH's leave is VERY short!
> 
> 
> 
> The Grand reminds me so much of VWL that I almost could forget what coast I was on until I walked outside.
> 
> I agree with you on favorite lobby and rooms (it would be so awesome if all the rooms were like the Grand's layout IMO - well, except for OKW - those are pretty great too)  but for exterior I think my vote would have to go back with WL/VWL.  I think the whole building has such character both inside and out.


  We stayed at the GC last summer for 3 nights, and we much prefer the WL.  The GC just doesn't seem to have the same atmosphere.  We'd take a room at WL over the GC every time!


----------



## Inkmahm

DVCGeek said:


> So how does this group think the Grand Californian fits in?  Same architect; DW's fav. is GC but she still loves to vist WL and can't wait for our Oct. stay.  Neither of us have been in AKL/AKV yet (plan for some touring and a Bomma dinner Dec. 1st) but I think that will probably stay 2nd or 3rd for us.  BLT attracted me due to annual cost for 160 points over the life of the contract & I love the monorail.
> 
> Overall, I think my favorite building exterior is BLT, lobby is WL, and room interior is Grand Cal.  Am I crazy, or what?  Anyone else have "split" favorites like that???



We own at both VWL and AKV and will be staying at the GCH for the first time just 8 days from now.   I"m really looking forward to seeing it in person because I think it will remind me of both VWL and AKV.


----------



## cheer4bison

Sorry,  I got interrupted from the multi-part mini-TR I started on Friday...  But I'm back.  I believe we left off after a quick raid of the Mercantile and a brief description of some fun new merchandise there. 

We still had 20-30 minutes until our ADR at Artist Point, so we headed over to VWL to get the required photo with Mickey holding the DVC sign and to ring the cowbells outside the arcade.  By this time, the thunderstorm and rain had subsided and the sun was peeking out.  Stepping across the threshold of VWL always feels like returning home to me, even though we have only been members since 2007.  We have bonded to this place fast. 

As busy as the main lodge lobby was, the VWL lodge was equally tranquil. No one around, really.  The traditional lodge soundtrack was playing loud and clear.   We sat a few minutes enjoying the ambience of the lobby and then headed out the back to see the villas pool.  Everything was gorgeous and clearly refreshed by the recent rainfall.

Next stop, Artist Point...


----------



## cheer4bison

We showed up for our 7:05 ADR at Artist Point and were greeted by a friendly cast member there.  They had our reservation and we were quickly seated about one table away from the lovely windows looking out onto the courtyard area.






This was the first time I had ever been inside of this restaurant, so it was a real feast for the eyes for me.  I had never seen the beautiful Albert Bierstadt paintings on the interior walls of this restaurant. Seeing them was worth the price of dinner.  Loved them!  I was surprised to see that only about one third of the tables were occupied at 7 pm on a Sunday night when clearly WDW was well-populated this week.  Perhaps it is that way regularly?  I find that hard to imagine.

DS and DH started off their meals with Artist's Point's famous smoky portobello mushroom soup.  I tasted it too and it was yummy, and a generous portion to boot.






For my entree, I had decided to try the signature Cedar Plank Salmon.  It was worth the wait.






I have no idea what the small green squares are served with the salmon, but they were so delicious.  They had a texture like scallops, but I believe they were some kind of vegetable.  I forgot to ask Katy, our excellent server, what they were but I would recommend that anyone try them despite their unusual appearance.

DS has developed a recent affection for potstickers (largely due to a meal we had earlier in the week down at Sonia's in Vero Beach), so he decided to go with the vegetarian entree, potato-chive potstickers with edamame and a bunch of interesting vegetables.  I feared this was a risky choice, but the server insisted that if he didn't like it they would happily replace it with a plate of their trademark macaroni and cheese (and what kid wouldn't love that?).  Turns out it was an excellent choice and he cleaned his plate. 






DH ordered a tenderloin, which he gave very high marks as well.  I would share a photo of his wonderful meal except this is when I discovered that both of my son's memory cards to his digital camera were full.  

We all desperately wanted to try the cobbler with black raspberry ice cream, but none of the three of us could imagine eating a bite more.  Perhaps next time...

All in all, we would have to give this dining experience five out of five antlers.    It was a bit pricey, and we will not do this on every trip, but the food, atmosphere, and service were excellent!!  Next time we are looking  for a relaxing, northwestern-themed dinner in a gorgeous environment at the World, we will definitely head for Artist Point.

Next entry, after dinner fun...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

MaryJ said:


> We stayed at the GC last summer for 3 nights, and we much prefer the WL.  The GC just doesn't seem to have the same atmosphere.  We'd take a room at WL over the GC every time!



Oh dear - did I give the impression that WL/VWL isn't my favorite lodge?  I must clarify that inside (lobby) and out it _is_!   I don't want to be shunned from the groupies!   

But, I do feel very at home at GC as well.  And I love the GCV room layout - it's great and IMO the best new room design.  




Inkmahm said:


> We own at both VWL and AKV and will be staying at the GCH for the first time just 8 days from now.   I"m really looking forward to seeing it in person because I think it will remind me of both VWL and AKV.




Have a great trip Inkmahm!  I'll be interested to hear what you think of the west coast lodge.  The first time I walked in I was slightly disoriented b/c it looked so much like WL....but was just different enough to cause my poor little brain to be slightly off kilter.  




cheer4bison said:


> For my entree, I had decided to try the signature Cedar Plank Salmon.  It was worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what the small green squares are served with the salmon, but they were so delicious.  They had a texture like scallops, but I believe they were some kind of vegetable.  I forgot to ask Katy, our excellent server, what they were but I would recommend that anyone try them despite their unusual appearance.




That is so funny - when we ate at AP in 2006 I had the salmon and the veggie on the side was this unknown geenish grey stuff.  Yummy but I don't know what it was either.


----------



## jimmytammy

cheer4bison said:


> We showed up for our 7:05 ADR at Artist Point and were greeted by a friendly cast member there.  They had our reservation and we were quickly seated about one table away from the lovely windows looking out onto the courtyard area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the first time I had ever been inside of this restaurant, so it was a real feast for the eyes for me.  I had never seen the beautiful Albert Bierstadt paintings on the interior walls of this restaurant. Seeing them was worth the price of dinner.  Loved them!  I was surprised to see that only about one third of the tables were occupied at 7 pm on a Sunday night when clearly WDW was well-populated this week.  Perhaps it is that way regularly?  I find that hard to imagine.
> 
> DS and DH started off their meals with Artist's Point's famous smoky portobello mushroom soup.  I tasted it too and it was yummy, and a generous portion to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my entree, I had decided to try the signature Cedar Plank Salmon.  It was worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what the small green squares are served with the salmon, but they were so delicious.  They had a texture like scallops, but I believe they were some kind of vegetable.  I forgot to ask Katy, our excellent server, what they were but I would recommend that anyone try them despite their unusual appearance.
> 
> DS has developed a recent affection for potstickers (largely due to a meal we had earlier in the week down at Sonia's in Vero Beach), so he decided to go with the vegetarian entree, potato-chive potstickers with edamame and a bunch of interesting vegetables.  I feared this was a risky choice, but the server insisted that if he didn't like it they would happily replace it with a plate of their trademark macaroni and cheese (and what kid wouldn't love that?).  Turns out it was an excellent choice and he cleaned his plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH ordered a tenderloin, which he gave very high marks as well.  I would share a photo of his wonderful meal except this is when I discovered that both of my son's memory cards to his digital camera were full.
> 
> We all desperately wanted to try the cobbler with black raspberry ice cream, but none of the three of us could imagine eating a bite more.  Perhaps next time...
> 
> All in all, we would have to give this dining experience five out of five antlers.    It was a bit pricey, and we will not do this on every trip, but the food, atmosphere, and service were excellent!!  Next time we are looking  for a relaxing, northwestern-themed dinner in a gorgeous environment at the World, we will definitely head for Artist Point.
> 
> Next entry, after dinner fun...


As many times as we have been to the Lodge, we have yet to eat at AP.  I have been inside on a couple of occasions during the day and looked around.  But we are hoping that is all going to change come Dec.  Instead of talking about eating there, we are finally going too.  After reading(and seeing) your review it just confirms its the right thing to do!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Inkmahm, DiznyDi and CorrineTeaPot,  -  Thanks for you kind thoughts!  It's so nice to be able to come here for support!

Cheer4Bison -  thanks for the pictures and the report!

Horselover - Sorry about your husbands work situation.  I hope they will find something eloverfor him soon.

Eliza - I can't wait to see what the Animal Kingdom Lodge looks like for myself!!!

TeaPot - You are right.  I haven't seen Dory for awhile.  Anyone know what's going on?  Hope she is okay.


----------



## Muushka

I go away for 2 days and we are on the second page!!!  AAAKKKKKKK :0).

DC is so very very hot, but such a beautiful city.  I will post a mini report when I get back.  Muush


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Muushka said:


> I go away for 2 days and we are on the second page!!! AAAKKKKKKK :0).
> 
> DC is so very very hot, but such a beautiful city. I will post a mini report when I get back. Muush


 We have been lucky this year!! We only just started to get this humidity this weekend!! Isn't NC just as humid?


----------



## blossomz

Prayers and pixie dust to my friends DLI and Horselover...

Cheer..loving the trip report!  I LOVE Artist Point!

Muush how was DC?  It's my old stomping ground.

Just back from Magic Meets weekend.  It was so wonderful as always!  Saw lots of the Disney Community...Dave and Jennifer Marx, Lou Mongello, the guys from WDW today, Beci Mahnken,  Shontell Crawford, and Justin Muchoney were there just to name a few!  Loads of fun.  Next year they will be doing a cruise on a non-disney ship instead of meeting at the hotel.  I am disappointed as I probably won't be able to go.  All in all..it was a great weekend seeing lots of my online Disney pals.


----------



## tea pot

Hey *Muush..*
We love DC 
DD#1 went to school down there at GW George Washington University in Foggy Bottom (love that name)actually she lived just 4 blocks from the White House anyway I just booked a NON Disney trip..yes yes I know .. there for the 2nd week of April 2010 for the Cherry Blossom Festival. With all our visits there when she was in school we never got a chance to go during that time.   I 'm so excited about this trip.   I could spend the whole time just
wandering the Mall and in the Smithsonian... please post when you get back.
oops so OT

*Blossomz* What's a Magic Meet?


----------



## Dizny Dad

Where in the world is DiznyDi?

With DD's wedding approaching, she and DD have lots of neat things to do.  Months ago DD rented "Father of the Bride" to get me ready for the next few months.  DD and new SIL will be honeymooning at VWL (of course), so all of the countdowns for ADRs and the like are filling the air at home. . . . 

This evening is TUX night.  Somehow I thought it would take place after the diet.

I wonder if Fronk takes Disney Rewards?    I can only hope.


----------



## blossomz

TP:  Magic Meets is a fan gathering in Camp Hill Pennsylvania.  It started in NJ and moved to Allentown and finally to Camp Hill.  It is about 550 Disney fans from all of the Disney communities.  It is sooo much fun.  Next year they decided to have the meet on a Royal Carribean cruise.    So I probably won't join in.  Such a shame..because it is really like getting a taste of the magic when you aren't there.


----------



## tea pot

*Thanks Blossomz *Sounds like a lot of fun.
*DiznyDad*   Have Fun and enjoy this Magical time in your life! 
Give *Dizny Di *our Best Wishes and Lots of Pixie Dust


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

blossomz said:


> Prayers and pixie dust to my friends DLI and Horselover...
> 
> Cheer..loving the trip report!  I LOVE Artist Point!
> 
> Muush how was DC?  It's my old stomping ground.
> 
> Just back from Magic Meets weekend.  It was so wonderful as always!  Saw lots of the Disney Community...Dave and Jennifer Marx, Lou Mongello, the guys from WDW today, Beci Mahnken,  Shontell Crawford, and Justin Muchoney were there just to name a few!  Loads of fun.  Next year they will be doing a cruise on a non-disney ship instead of meeting at the hotel.  I am disappointed as I probably won't be able to go.  All in all..it was a great weekend seeing lots of my online Disney pals.



Thanks Blossomz.  Glad you enjoyed the meet.  Doesn't seem to make sense that they are having the next one on a non-Disney cruise.


----------



## Muushka

BWV Dreamin said:


> We have been lucky this year!! We only just started to get this humidity this weekend!! Isn't NC just as humid?



Good point!  But the only difference is that I don't _WALK _10 miles a day in NC!!

Seriously, we were soooooo hot.  I was with 2 kids, ages 18 and 16 and they were dog-tired.  We did some serious walking.  The city is beautiful.  There were so  many additions since I was there in 1992.  The WWII Memorial was wonderful.  I had never seen the library of Congress, awesome.  My friends are from Taiwan, and it was fun talking to them about politics, the Founding Fathers, the Constitution, the kids were like sponges.  We really did have a good time, in spite of the weather.  I just got home a little bit ago.

Tea Pot, I love the Foggy Bottom name too!  GWU, Wow!  Have fun in 2010.


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi and DD had a great time - it was TUX TIME!

DD selected the style, selected the accessory colors, the tie style, and vests.  She asked my approval every step of the way, but as father of the bride, I needed to say - what ever you like, dear.

DiznyDi looked through wedding dress catalogs throught the happening.  When asked, she raised her eyes and gave an opinion.

DD bought dinner.  Cool evening.  One step closer.

I'll need my 2 weeks in The World and VWL soon after the event of a lifetime.  DD and Future SIL will get there first while DiznyDi and I clean up.

And all things seem in order . . . . . . . .


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> DiznyDi and DD had a great time - it was TUX TIME!
> 
> DD selected the style, selected the accessory colors, the tie style, and vests.  She asked my approval every step of the way, but as father of the bride, I needed to say - what ever you like, dear.
> 
> DiznyDi looked through wedding dress catalogs throught the happening.  When asked, she raised her eyes and gave an opinion.
> 
> DD bought dinner.  Cool evening.  One step closer.
> 
> I'll need my 2 weeks in The World and VWL soon after the event of a lifetime.  DD and Future SIL will get there first while DiznyDi and I clean up.
> 
> And all things seem in order . . . . . . . .



What a special time for you & your family.  Love is in the air!  

Along that same note my niece is getting married next Sept.  I went with her on Sat. to look at dresses.           Of course I cried.   She's very special to me (I'm also her godmother) & I just can't believe she's old enough to be getting married.  Oh where has the time gone?!


----------



## MaryJ

Dizny Dad said:


> DiznyDi and DD had a great time - it was TUX TIME!
> 
> DD selected the style, selected the accessory colors, the tie style, and vests.  She asked my approval every step of the way, but as father of the bride, I needed to say - what ever you like, dear.
> 
> DiznyDi looked through wedding dress catalogs throught the happening.  When asked, she raised her eyes and gave an opinion.
> 
> DD bought dinner.  Cool evening.  One step closer.
> 
> I'll need my 2 weeks in The World and VWL soon after the event of a lifetime.  DD and Future SIL will get there first while DiznyDi and I clean up.
> 
> And all things seem in order . . . . . . . .



Wow, does this bring back memories.  My twin DD's got married 11 months apart to the day. (7/12/03 and 6/12/04)  While the first was one her honeymoon, (they went to Canada) we were chilling out at VWL!  And let me tell you, I needed it.  Second DD was with us and I told her before we left, I didn't want to hear the word "wedding" for two weeks, then we could start talking about it.  She was great and just enjoyed herself and the world with us.  And, in case you're wondering, she and her DH spent their honeymoon at Disney.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

horselover said:


> What a special time for you & your family. Love is in the air!
> 
> Along that same note my niece is getting married next Sept. I went with her on Sat. to look at dresses.  Of course I cried. She's very special to me (I'm also her godmother) & I just can't believe she's old enough to be getting married. Oh where has the time gone?!


 My son is getting married next spring! (Still waiting for the date though!) Love is in the air!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

MaryJ said:


> Wow, does this bring back memories.  . . . . . . . While the first was one her honeymoon, (they went to Canada) we were chilling out at VWL!  And let me tell you, I needed it.  . . . . . . And, in case you're wondering, she and her DH spent their honeymoon at Disney.



Somehow the monumental times of our lives just scream for a "debriefing" in The World, and what better place to sit back and take it all in but at VWL; you know, one of those trips where you have seen all of the parks on multiple previous trips, and just the Lodge calls for you to sit, , , relax, , , , sip something mode inspiring , , , listen to the background , , , knowing it is all just for you , , ,oh, ah, sorry, I got lost there.  

Back to work.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

We are going to be at the Lodge for couple of nights at the tail end of our Disney cruise this Nov.   This will be our first time.   I'm sure we will love it.  We love the Grand in CA and I hear the WL is similar.  Any suggestions on dining options there?   How is the boat ride to MK?  TIA.


----------



## DVCGeek

Grumpygrandpa said:


> We love the Grand in CA and I hear the WL is similar.  Any suggestions on dining options there?



DW & I make sure we eat at Whispering Canyon and get the dinner skillet once every WDW trip even when we aren't staying @ WL.  Haven't tried anyplace else yet because I like WC too much!


----------



## wildernessDad

I need a VWL / WL fix badly.  Come December, you'll see me doing that happy dance again.  You won't be able to stand it.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Well we unfortunatly didn't get the news we were hoping for today concerning my Dad.  His heart valve that he got 13 years ago is leaking so he needs to have it replaced asap.  I hate the fact that he has to go through this in the first place and we are all pretty worried.  It is a tough operation and not a fun recovery.  Also the timing is horrible.  A month ago would have been fine cause with school being out I could have gone home and stayed with them for a month to help out.  Now of course not only is there school but our trip is in 23 days!  Now my aunt who is going with us and lives with my parents doesn't know if she will be able to go with on the trip.  Of course the other problem with that is that we are counting on her financially.  I'm pretty frustrated.  I have a brother that lives back there but we can't count on him to help out too much.  Aarrgh.  This stinks.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> I need a VWL / WL fix badly.  Come December, you'll see me doing that happy dance again.  You won't be able to stand it.



Me too!!!



Grumpygrandpa said:


> We are going to be at the Lodge for couple of nights at the tail end of our Disney cruise this Nov.   This will be our first time.   I'm sure we will love it.  We love the Grand in CA and I hear the WL is similar.  Any suggestions on dining options there?   How is the boat ride to MK?  TIA.



After your stay at VWL, you will have to change your screen name to HappyGrandpa!!

We love the skillet breakfast at Whispering Canyon.  And at Roaring Fork, they have some great options for a quick bite.  Refillable mugs are great at this resort, I use it as an excuse to walk around.

Is this your first DCL cruise?  Don't forget to come back here and tell us all about your great time!



Dizny Dad said:


> DiznyDi and DD had a great time - it was TUX TIME!
> 
> DD selected the style, selected the accessory colors, the tie style, and vests.  She asked my approval every step of the way, but as father of the bride, I needed to say - what ever you like, dear.
> 
> DiznyDi looked through wedding dress catalogs throught the happening.  When asked, she raised her eyes and gave an opinion.
> 
> DD bought dinner.  Cool evening.  One step closer.
> 
> I'll need my 2 weeks in The World and VWL soon after the event of a lifetime.  DD and Future SIL will get there first while DiznyDi and I clean up.
> 
> And all things seem in order . . . . . . . .



Awwww,  I love to hear about weddings.  Keep us in the loop!  Sounds wonderful so far......


----------



## Muushka

A great big sigh of relief.

I don't know if anyone remembers about 6 weeks ago I posted about the IRS saying we owed them about 14K in back taxes and penalties.  Mr Muush handled it (I was so ticked I didn't get involved, just signed the protest).

Today we got notice that we don't owe anything.  Mr Muush did a great job!


----------



## eliza61

Just light reading while the gang is hanging out at the pool




Muushka said:


> A great big sigh of relief.
> 
> I don't know if anyone remembers about 6 weeks ago I posted about the IRS saying we owed them about 14K in back taxes and penalties.  Mr Muush handled it (I was so ticked I didn't get involved, just signed the protest).
> 
> Today we got notice that we don't owe anything.  Mr Muush did a great job!



  I've been throwing change in every pool of standing water I see here.  I've been buying wishes non stop for the groupies




horselover said:


> Hey groupies.  Well the day I've been dreading has come.  DH is officially on unpaid leave.         He's got one week of vacation time left & then it's unemployment.   His boss said they're not giving up on getting him another assignment & are actively trying, but have no idea when that will be.  I feel like there's a black cloud over our house.  Sigh.  At least we still have our Dec. trip to look forward to.



Keep your eye on dec horse lover.  I refuse to watch any news or read a paper until I'm force to.  The cloud will pass.  


We did the dessert party last night.
I think my final vote would be it's one of those things you should do only once.   
The area where it is held is right across from the noodle station in between Main street and tomorrow land.  The party is held on the lower level but the upper level is open to guest which makes it very loud.  Also the lights are kept on during the fireworks unlike along the street where they turn off the lights, so it takes away from the magic.  

Desserts were very good but teeny tiny so you definitely need 7 of each.    Lastly, they had only 1 poor girl trying to check people in, I felt so bad because we were walk ups and she had to schlep all the way over to the noodle station to run our credit card for payment then come back over to the station and sign us in.  
I've heard they extended it so hopefully they'll work out these kinks.

Africa hot here but it's Florida.  Stay well gang.

E


----------



## Granny

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Well we unfortunatly didn't get the news we were hoping for today concerning my Dad.  His heart valve that he got 13 years ago is leaking so he needs to have it replaced asap.  I hate the fact that he has to go through this in the first place and we are all pretty worried.  It is a tough operation and not a fun recovery.  Also the timing is horrible.  A month ago would have been fine cause with school being out I could have gone home and stayed with them for a month to help out.  Now of course not only is there school but our trip is in 23 days!  Now my aunt who is going with us and lives with my parents doesn't know if she will be able to go with on the trip.  Of course the other problem with that is that we are counting on her financially.  I'm pretty frustrated.  I have a brother that lives back there but we can't count on him to help out too much.  Aarrgh.  This stinks.



Really sorry to hear about your father.  And the added stress of the vacation plans being possibly disrupted.  Prayers for your father and your family at this challenging time.


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Well we unfortunatly didn't get the news we were hoping for today concerning my Dad.  His heart valve that he got 13 years ago is leaking so he needs to have it replaced asap.  I hate the fact that he has to go through this in the first place and we are all pretty worried.  It is a tough operation and not a fun recovery.  Also the timing is horrible.  A month ago would have been fine cause with school being out I could have gone home and stayed with them for a month to help out.  Now of course not only is there school but our trip is in 23 days!  Now my aunt who is going with us and lives with my parents doesn't know if she will be able to go with on the trip.  Of course the other problem with that is that we are counting on her financially.  I'm pretty frustrated.  I have a brother that lives back there but we can't count on him to help out too much.  Aarrgh.  This stinks.



  I'm sorry that the news was not good.  Let us know how everything goes.  Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## horselover

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Well we unfortunatly didn't get the news we were hoping for today concerning my Dad.  His heart valve that he got 13 years ago is leaking so he needs to have it replaced asap.  I hate the fact that he has to go through this in the first place and we are all pretty worried.  It is a tough operation and not a fun recovery.  Also the timing is horrible.  A month ago would have been fine cause with school being out I could have gone home and stayed with them for a month to help out.  Now of course not only is there school but our trip is in 23 days!  Now my aunt who is going with us and lives with my parents doesn't know if she will be able to go with on the trip.  Of course the other problem with that is that we are counting on her financially.  I'm pretty frustrated.  I have a brother that lives back there but we can't count on him to help out too much.  Aarrgh.  This stinks.



I'm so sorry DLI.  I will keep you, your Dad & your family in my prayers.



Muushka said:


> A great big sigh of relief.
> 
> I don't know if anyone remembers about 6 weeks ago I posted about the IRS saying we owed them about 14K in back taxes and penalties.  Mr Muush handled it (I was so ticked I didn't get involved, just signed the protest).
> 
> Today we got notice that we don't owe anything.  Mr Muush did a great job!




Great news Muush!


Now on to my own bad news (again).  That black cloud seems to have turned into a thunderstorm.  Last Fall when I joined this thread we had a lot going on in my family that I never shared.  Last Summer (Aug. to be exact) one of my sisters was diagnosed with a brain tumor.  She had a brain tumor before (when she was 18) but it was benign & was succesfully treated with radiation, too much radiation because she's really had problems most of her life.  Last Aug. her drs. found another one & recommended surgery.  The surgery removed most of it, but left her paralyzed in one leg.  6 wks. after the surgery we found out the tumor had grown back & was bigger.  We were told it was malignant & stage 4 & she would be lucky to make it to the 1st of this yr.  Well a miracle happened & the tumor disappeared.  Her doctors had no explanation.  She had radiation early this year to get rid of the left over cells.  She's been having seizures all summer & was admitted to the hospital on Monday.  We found out this morning she has another tumor, but this one is in a different spot which is affecting her speech.  The prognosis is not good & she really does not want to go on.  She's deciding now if she will undergo another round of radiation.  It won't be a cure.  Please send as many prayers & good thoughts as possible to my sister & family.  I know I can count on my groupies!


----------



## DVCGeek

DLI & hourselover - so sorry to hear about your family health issues!  Thoughts and prayers to you both.


----------



## Grumpygrandpa

Muushka said:


> After your stay at VWL, you will have to change your screen name to HappyGrandpa!!



My seven year old DGD says that Grandpa is at his cutest when he is grumpy.  She especially likes the low growl I make when I am frustrated.   She thinks it's funny.   Though I am seldom grumpy when at Disney.  It is my "happy place".


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> I'm so sorry DLI.  I will keep you, your Dad & your family in my prayers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great news Muush!
> 
> 
> Now on to my own bad news (again).  That black cloud seems to have turned into a thunderstorm.  Last Fall when I joined this thread we had a lot going on in my family that I never shared.  Last Summer (Aug. to be exact) one of my sisters was diagnosed with a brain tumor.  She had a brain tumor before (when she was 18) but it was benign & was succesfully treated with radiation, too much radiation because she's really had problems most of her life.  Last Aug. her drs. found another one & recommended surgery.  The surgery removed most of it, but left her paralyzed in one leg.  6 wks. after the surgery we found out the tumor had grown back & was bigger.  We were told it was malignant & stage 4 & she would be lucky to make it to the 1st of this yr.  Well a miracle happened & the tumor disappeared.  Her doctors had no explanation.  She had radiation early this year to get rid of the left over cells.  She's been having seizures all summer & was admitted to the hospital on Monday.  We found out this morning she has another tumor, but this one is in a different spot which is affecting her speech.  The prognosis is not good & she really does not want to go on.  She's deciding now if she will undergo another round of radiation.  It won't be a cure.  Please send as many prayers & good thoughts as possible to my sister & family.  I know I can count on my groupies!



I am so sorry to hear about your sister.  As someone with sisters and understanding what a sister is and the special relationship, you and your sister and family are in my prayers.


----------



## Corinne

DLI & Horselover~

I am so sorry  about your loved ones health issues.  Please know you are in my thoughts and will be in my prayers.


----------



## tea pot

*DLI*   I'm sorry your Dad needs more surgery. That type of surgery has improved from 13 years ago and the meds they use post op are have greatly improved. 
You and your Dad are in my prayers 

*Horeslover* So So sorry about your Sister's brain tumor. She has been through so much and sounds like she is facing some very hard decisions.  I'm sure you are a comfort and great support to her.
   Lifting you both up in prayer.


----------



## tea pot

*GREAT NEWS Muushka*
WOO HOO  Mr Muushka.. Good Job


----------



## Granny

horselover...best wishes and prayers for your sister and your family.  God's blessings on each of you.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DLI and horselover - prayers and best wishes to both of your families in these difficult times.


----------



## Dizny Dad

Horselover . . . .

DiznyDi & I are so sorry to hear of the things going on in your life.  Maybe it is because we have had the opportunity to meet both of you in "The World" that we feel so much more affected by these things.

Our prayers go out to both you and Anniversary Guy, that you may grow from these events that He has placed in your journey.  Sometimes we ask for Happiness, but we are told No.  We receive blessings in our lives, but happiness is up to us.  And we certainly all ask for our pain to be eased, but it remains.  He reminds us that pain draws us away from worldy cares and closer to Him.  

May you and DH find His peace in all that you experience in your lives.


----------



## jimmytammy

Praying for all our groupie family members who are traveling down a tough road right now.  I pray that your spirits will be lifted, and whatever the issue is, God will see you through it.  Continue to look up and see the Light!


----------



## MaryJ

DLI and Horselover....so sorry to hear about your family members.  Praying that God will give you wisdom in this difficult time.


----------



## DaveH

DLI and Horselover I am so sorry you guys have to go through all of these things. We will keep you and your families in our prayers.

Hi all, been busy with everyday stuff. We will be driving to Atlanta next Friday for my son's wedding. Our next trip to the world is in Dec. It can not come too soon. Take care all.


----------



## cheer4bison

DLI and horselover...we will keep your father and sister in our prayers.


----------



## tea pot

Dizny Dad said:


> Horselover . . . .
> 
> DiznyDi & I are so sorry to hear of the things going on in your life.  Maybe it is because we have had the opportunity to meet both of you in "The World" that we feel so much more affected by these things.
> 
> Our prayers go out to both you and Anniversary Guy, that you may grow from these events that He has placed in your journey.  Sometimes we ask for Happiness, but we are told No.  We receive blessings in our lives, but happiness is up to us.  And we certainly all ask for our pain to be eased, but it remains.  He reminds us that pain draws us away from worldy cares and closer to Him.
> 
> May you and DH find His peace in all that you experience in your lives.



Dizny Dad so well said..... I'm sure horselover will appreciate this post very much and so do I.   You have really described so well the journey of faith.
Thank You


----------



## cheer4bison

We wrapped up our dinner at Artist Point at roughly 8:15-8:30.  Our grand plan for the evening involved heading over to the Polynesian to watch Wishes from their beach.  Since Wishes was scheduled for 10pm, we had about another hour to wander the lodge before we drove over to the Poly. 

I LOVE  to hang out on the lodge's dock and watch the small boats come in and out.  Darkness was falling and the dock, as usual, was romantic and gorgeous. (Although you can't see Bay Lake Tower from the WL dock because of some strategically place tall trees, you can tell it is there because of the glow the building's lights give off.  This is the first we've noticed that because last time we were here the building was not yet lit.  I like that when you look off to the left toward the MK, you don't see BLT.  It's an architecturally stunning building, but it would seem out of place, in my opinion, to see it from WL.)  It was an extra magic hours night in the kingdom, so there were plenty of people waiting to board boats to MK.  Round about 8:50, DS started tugging on our sleeves to remind us that the geyser was going off soon, and that in his eyes, no trip to Disney was complete without watching the geyser erupt.  (I love that at nine-years-old he already has a "must do" list for Disney trips.  No need for a genetics test with this child...he is clearly his mother's son! )

So we hustled back to the geyser and arrived barely a minute before it erupted at 9pm.  DS was very pleased!  Looking back at the lodge from this vantage point, this is what we could see.






We slowly wandered back to the main lobby.  Stopped by Roaring Fork to see if there was anything new there.  Wished we were hungry or thirsty to justify  the purchase of a treat, but no.  The place was pretty busy, but not terribly so for this time of night.  

Then we decided to park ourselves in the lobby and just soak in the ambience for as long as we could.  On tough days at work, this is where I imagine myself when I just "need to get away."  I took this picture to help my imagination in the days ahead.  






We left the lodge at around 9:30.  I thought I'd be sad to go, but we actually left feeling like, in the three hours we had just spent there,  we were able to stock up on the "lodge magic" we would need to sustain us till our next trip.  I know it goes without saying, but, boy, do we love this place.  As so many other groupies have already said, our home away from home truly speaks to the soul in ways that no other place I've been to ever has.    It is such a blessing to be able to call this place home (and to have such good online buddies who see it the same way.) 

We made it to the Polynesian on time for Wishes on the beach.  (It would be so cool if they could pipe music in here.)  We had a Dole Whip (or two ) and then headed back to SSR.  What a wonderful night!


----------



## Muushka

DaveH said:


> DLI and Horselover I am so sorry you guys have to go through all of these things. We will keep you and your families in our prayers.
> 
> Hi all, been busy with everyday stuff. We will be driving to Atlanta next Friday for my son's wedding. Our next trip to the world is in Dec. It can not come too soon. Take care all.



Let us know how the wedding goes!  

*Cheer4*, thank you for sharing our beloved with us.  I feel like we are there with you.

I'm with *TP*, *Dizny Dad* said some powerful words.


----------



## horselover

Dizny Dad said:


> Horselover . . . .
> 
> DiznyDi & I are so sorry to hear of the things going on in your life.  Maybe it is because we have had the opportunity to meet both of you in "The World" that we feel so much more affected by these things.
> 
> Our prayers go out to both you and Anniversary Guy, that you may grow from these events that He has placed in your journey.  Sometimes we ask for Happiness, but we are told No.  We receive blessings in our lives, but happiness is up to us.  And we certainly all ask for our pain to be eased, but it remains.  He reminds us that pain draws us away from worldy cares and closer to Him.
> 
> May you and DH find His peace in all that you experience in your lives.



Thank you to all my groupie friends for your encouragement & prayers.      What a wonderful group of people you all are!      

A special thank you to you DiznyDad for your inspirational words.  It does seem to make it more personal when you've put a face to a screen name.  

I am so looking forward to meeting more of you in Dec.  It can't come soon enough!  

On a non-medical related note.  I spent 1 hour online last night filling out a job application for Target.  1 hour!          Man you wouldn't believe the questions they asked.  I had to take a 50 question personality quiz.  You would have thought I was applying for a job with national security rather than a p.t. cashier's position.    I guess they take their hiring very seriously.


----------



## Happydinks

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Well we unfortunatly didn't get the news we were hoping for today concerning my Dad.  His heart valve that he got 13 years ago is leaking so he needs to have it replaced asap. .... I'm pretty frustrated.  I have a brother that lives back there but we can't count on him to help out too much.  Aarrgh.  This stinks.



So sorry to hear DLI that the outcome to your Dad's test weren't more positive. It will all work itself out in the end...and maybe your brother will step up to the plate and do the right thing in caring for your Dad post-op.  I have one "of those" brothers too - and he finally did with my Mom's last surgery (well, he was strong armed a little bit, but at least he showed up to help!)  



Muushka said:


> A great big sigh of relief.
> 
> Today we got notice that we don't owe anything.  Mr Muush did a great job!



Yea for Mr. Muush slaying the IRS dragon!!  They are run by the same outfit that wants to manage our healthcare in the future -- right?  



horselover said:


> Now on to my own bad news (again).  That black cloud seems to have turned into a thunderstorm. .. She's been having seizures all summer & was admitted to the hospital on Monday.  We found out this morning she has another tumor, but this one is in a different spot which is affecting her speech.  The prognosis is not good & she really does not want to go on.  She's deciding now if she will undergo another round of radiation.  It won't be a cure.  Please send as many prayers & good thoughts as possible to my sister & family.  I know I can count on my groupies!



So very very sorry to hear about your sister.  Of course prayers for her (what is sister's name if you don't mind -- the power of prayer is very underestimated), for you and your family.  It is all in God's hands now.



horselover said:


> On a non-medical related note.  I spent 1 hour online last night filling out a job application for Target.  1 hour!          Man you wouldn't believe the questions they asked.  I had to take a 50 question personality quiz.  You would have thought I was applying for a job with national security rather than a p.t. cashier's position.    I guess they take their hiring very seriously.



I can totally appreciate your experience!  Have you tried applying for any state jobs?  In VA, I have been known to "pack a lunch" before sitting down to complete one of those on line applications!And, it's not like they will use one app for all agencies (heavens, that would be WAY too efficient).  I think they do it on purpose as a pre-employment test!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Well first of all I want to thank everyone from the bottom of my heart.  Your prayers and good thoughts came through for us.  I won't bore you with all the long detail but this morning my Dad went and got a second opinion and the doctor said he sees no reason for my Dad to need an operation right now.  As you can imagine we are greatly relieved.  He will still need one at sometime down the road because the artificial valves only last so long but the longer we can put it off the better.  So thanks again everyone.  You are the best!

Horselover - This is something that hits real close to home for me.  My brother had a brain tumor.  If you need someone to talk to that has been in your shoes please PM me.  I was young when it happened with my brother but I still understand and know what it's like.  My prayers are with you, your sister and your family.  
Oh and I know what you mean about Target.  I also spent an hour filling out an application for them.  Those questions are ridiculous.

Eliza - Thanks for the report on the Wishes dessert buffet.  That gives us something to think about.

Muushka - Glad to hear the good news!


----------



## blossomz

DLI and Horselover..you have my thoughts and prayers with you...know that the groupies are here for you.  


Eliza..sounds like you are having a great time...wish I was there!!!  

Muush...glad Mr. Muush fixed things!


----------



## Gowahoowa

Our trip began Friday at 5:00am leaving South Jersey and driving South to Savannah, GA for the night. We arrived in Orlando at around 12:30 and after a quick trip to Winn Dixie and the ABC we arrived at the lodge around 1:45!!

We arrived on Saturday and checked in at the Lodge at 1:45. Our room was not ready. We decided to take the boat to the CR and ride the monorail for a bit. After the beginning of the second MK loop, we received a text that our room was ready. It was 2:45pm. We got a first floor studio, pool side. Great location. It was very clean and we were happy. 

After we waited over an hour for our luggage to arrive from Bell Services, we headed straight to the MK. Family tradition dictates that we ride the train all away around the park upon arrival. We were lucky enough to take our first ride on the Walter Elias Disney. The park was extremely crowded. We had dinner at Tonys and it was excellent.  After dinner, we were able to get some attractions in and got lucky enough to stumble upon a great spot to view Spectro-Magic! 

On Sunday, we did rope drop at MK. Got into the park right away and headed straight to Fantasyland where we rode Peter Pan, Dumbo, Snow White, and Pooh. Also got in the Speedway and the tea cups before it was time to head over to Bippity Boppity Boutique for the girls surprise! Two princesses they are! Lunch in the castle was at high noon- excellent as always. Cant seem to try anything else besides Major Domos pie. After a few more attractions, we headed back to the lodge for a nap and rest. 

Back in MK later that evening for more attractions and the Wishes Dessert Party. It was a lot of fun. The desserts were great and the viewing location excellent. We all ate too much!  The party was not crowded at all. Well worth it!! We headed back to the lodge right after the party.

The crowds in the kingdom this past weekend were heavy. Without a good fast pass plan or arriving at rope drop, it was tough to do the popular attractions with waits less than 45 minutes to over an hour. That being said, we were able to walk right onto attractions like Small World, Tiki Room, Haunted Mansion, and Pirates with little wait. But, then again, in our experience that happens often with them. 

The only bummer comes with our favorite, WEDWay People Mover (as I still call it), being rehabbed along with Space Mountain. We could ride WEDWay a hundred times and still love being zipped around Tomorrowland! Oh well!!

Monday---Animal Kingdom....TBC...


----------



## DVCGeek

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Well first of all I want to thank everyone from the bottom of my heart.  Your prayers and good thoughts came through for us.



That's great!  Thanks for sharing the good news.  



Gowahoowa said:


> The only bummer comes with our favorite, WEDWay People Mover (as I still call it), being rehabbed along with Space Mountain. We could ride WEDWay a hundred times and still love being zipped around Tomorrowland! Oh well!!



DW & I love the now TTA as well!    I think it is supposed to re-open by our OCt. stay @ VWL; sure hope so...  At least we can always look forward to next time if it isn't...


----------



## Corinne

Gowahoowa said:


> The only bummer comes with our favorite, WEDWay People Mover (as I still call it), being rehabbed along with Space Mountain. We could ride WEDWay a hundred times and still love being zipped around Tomorrowland! Oh well!!
> 
> Monday---Animal Kingdom....TBC...




Great start Gowahoowa! I love the "People Mover" as well~ I look forward to your next installment!


----------



## horselover

Happydinks said:


> So very very sorry to hear about your sister.  Of course prayers for her (what is sister's name if you don't mind -- the power of prayer is very underestimated), for you and your family.  It is all in God's hands now.
> 
> I can totally appreciate your experience!  Have you tried applying for any state jobs?  In VA, I have been known to "pack a lunch" before sitting down to complete one of those on line applications!And, it's not like they will use one app for all agencies (heavens, that would be WAY too efficient).  I think they do it on purpose as a pre-employment test!



Thanks HD.  My sister's name is Joanne.

I've never applied for a state job but I can imagine they would require lots of red tape & loop jumping.   And I suspect you're right about these looooong applications being a pre-employment test.  If you don't give up you're hired!  



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Well first of all I want to thank everyone from the bottom of my heart.  Your prayers and good thoughts came through for us.  I won't bore you with all the long detail but this morning my Dad went and got a second opinion and the doctor said he sees no reason for my Dad to need an operation right now.  As you can imagine we are greatly relieved.  He will still need one at sometime down the road because the artificial valves only last so long but the longer we can put it off the better.  So thanks again everyone.  You are the best!



DLI I'm so happy to hear that.  Continued prayers that your Dad will be healed with no additional surgery.

Thanks for the mini TR Gowahoowa.   Any pics?        You know how we like pics on this thread!


----------



## blossomz

That is great news DLI!

Keep the trip reports coming groupies at the Lodge!


----------



## Muushka

Gowahoowa said:


> snip.....
> The only bummer comes with our favorite, WEDWay People Mover (as I still call it), being rehabbed along with Space Mountain. We could ride WEDWay a hundred times and still love being zipped around Tomorrowland! Oh well!!
> 
> Monday---Animal Kingdom....TBC...


  No People Mover?????  Oh the humanity!!!  Wait till Mr Muush hears this!!  

So, I see we are not the only lovers of this classic attraction.  I hope it is running in December!



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Well first of all I want to thank everyone from the bottom of my heart.  Your prayers and good thoughts came through for us.  I won't bore you with all the long detail but this morning my Dad went and got a second opinion and the doctor said he sees no reason for my Dad to need an operation right now.  As you can imagine we are greatly relieved.  He will still need one at sometime down the road because the artificial valves only last so long but the longer we can put it off the better.  So thanks again everyone.  You are the best!



That is good news.


----------



## Muushka

*I see we are on page 202!!  
We need a brave Groupie to start a new thread in about 40 or so pages  

And someone to keep track of the important things like future trips and birthdays!  
I don't mind doing it again, but if anyone wants to have the pleasure, please speak up!*


----------



## Happydinks

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Well first of all I want to thank everyone from the bottom of my heart.  Your prayers and good thoughts came through for us.  I won't bore you with all the long detail but this morning my Dad went and got a second opinion and the doctor said he sees no reason for my Dad to need an operation right now.



Awesome!  Things DO have a way of working out in the end.  Soon, you will be back to the "Happiest Place on Earth", soaking in all that is good and right with the world!  Congrats on the good news about your Dad!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Gowahoowa said:


> The only bummer comes with our favorite, WEDWay People Mover (as I still call it), being rehabbed along with Space Mountain. We could ride WEDWay a hundred times and still love being zipped around Tomorrowland! Oh well!!
> 
> Monday---Animal Kingdom....TBC...



We feel the same way, even DD16 loves it.  Sure hope it is up and running in 3 weeks like it is supposed to be.  

Blossomz, Muuskha and HappyDinks - Thank You!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Another fan of the People Mover (as I still call it too).  

I think the refurb is supposed to be done later this month but Space Mt. not until late Nov.  At least I know we'll get the People Mover - I missed not being able to ride it in May,  and I'm really hoping they do some soft openings on Space Mt. ahead of time so we can ride it on our trip!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

I just put my BLT up for sale so I can buy a VWL contract!!! Now I know there are some BLT lovers on this thread, and there's nothing bad I'm saying about the sandwich. But the hubby's in love with VWL and I had to sell something! Maybe soon I'll be an owner and not just a groupie!


----------



## Muushka

We make no distinction between Groupies and owner Groupies!  Good luck with the contract search!


----------



## Granny

BWV Dreamin said:


> I just put my BLT up for sale so I can buy a VWL contract!!! Now I know there are some BLT lovers on this thread, and there's nothing bad I'm saying about the sandwich. But the hubby's in love with VWL and I had to sell something! Maybe soon I'll be an owner and not just a groupie!



Good luck with the resale market.  We all certainly share your husband's love of WL/VWL.  We look forward to be an owner at VWL but as Muushka points out, it's not a prerequisite to being a Groupie!

Good luck!


----------



## Anna114

Granny said:


> Good luck with the resale market.  We all certainly share your husband's love of WL/VWL.  We look forward to be an owner at VWL but as Muushka points out, it's not a prerequisite to being a Groupie!
> 
> Good luck!



So what your saying is, I didn't have to make my purchase of DVC at VWL in order to use the moose???? Jeez, now you tell me!!!  I coulda' save thousands


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> *I see we are on page 202!!
> We need a brave Groupie to start a new thread in about 40 or so pages
> 
> And someone to keep track of the important things like future trips and birthdays!
> I don't mind doing it again, but if anyone wants to have the pleasure, please speak up!*



Happy Sunday All,

Muush,
I'll happily start a new thread (I know that one is easy!!).  I've got a few new pictures from our visit. 

You really don't want my memory (pretty much toast, nowadays) in any shape or form responsible for keeping track of dates.   When we meet I'll have to show you my wedding album, not for the pictures (although after 23 years they're a hoot) but because I put the wrong date on the cover.  Which the old guy uses as his "ace in the hole" whenever he forgets some thing.


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Happy Sunday All,
> 
> Muush,
> I'll happily start a new thread (I know that one is easy!!).  I've got a few new pictures from our visit.
> 
> You really don't want my memory (pretty much toast, nowadays) in any shape or form responsible for keeping track of dates.   When we meet I'll have to show you my wedding album, not for the pictures (although after 23 years they're a hoot) but because I put the wrong date on the cover.  Which the old guy uses as his "ace in the hole" whenever he forgets some thing.



A volunteer!  I can still do the date thing (hopefully it has been fairly accurate!) unless someone else wants to do it.

That wedding album sounds like a hoot and a half!


----------



## Muushka

Hey Eliza, I forgot to ask, how did you enjoy AKV?  Which section did you stay in?  Studio or 1 BR?  Do you like it as much as VWL?  Would you stay here again?  Did you think that the location is good as far as using the transportation to get to other parks?  So many questions!!!  Oh, another one, are you home yet and did you drop off your son at school?


----------



## PrincessYessenia

Hello everyone!  I'm a DVC member and will be staying with DBF at SSR for a one-nighter, but my question is, and I don't want to seem ignorant, but...could we go over to WL and check out the resort?  Neither of us has ever stayed there, nor have we ever seen it and after reading this thread I'm dying to take a look around.  

Our stay was booked yesterday and we are staying Tuesday night...I know, very spur of the moment kind of deal!  My first choice was WLV, but only SSR was available.  Since I can't stay there I just wanted to kinda tour the place.  TIA for any help!


----------



## blossomz

Hi Eliza!!  It's as hot and humid here as it is in Florida today!  Yikes!!!  Thanks for stepping up to start our next thread.  I am afraid I won't have enough time to manage our info on the thread so I cannot do it this time..back to school time is my busiest.  Sorry guys..maybe next time...

Princess Yessenia...you are welcomed over at the lodge whenever you want to explore.  If you happen to be around a room when they are cleaning they will often ask if you want to see inside.   We do love our lodge!!!  You'll understand once you go over!!!


----------



## PrincessYessenia

Yay!  How exciting!  Thank you.


----------



## Muushka

PrincessYessenia said:


> Yay!  How exciting!  Thank you.



Are you kidding??? We love visitors!!  *Future Groupies!!*

I can't tell you how many times I visited there without a room key there!


----------



## blossomz

Princess...be careful though!  It is very easy to catch Add-on-Itis!!!!


----------



## tea pot

*Happy Sunday Groupies...*
Hope all is well.. We're in Maine and what a beautiful weekend.. 
It's finally warm here.. and the best Beach day in years..
of course the water is so cold but you can't think about it just get in as fast as you can..up here there is no such thing as getting use to it...


*DLI * Great News about your Dad...

*cheer4bison * Thanks for the Great pictures and TR..I can't wait, starting the  count down dance.... soon we'll be at our girls only vacations in our Beloved Lodge. I'm bringing along a good friend that has only been to Disney once ...a Long Time ago...I'm planning on a groupie conversion.
But sad to hear about No People mover... One of our must dos


*Eliza and Muushka*
We Groupies are so lucky to have you guys....thanks for taking such good 
care of us..  



BWV Dreamin said:


> I just put my BLT up for sale so I can buy a VWL contract!!! Now I know there are some BLT lovers on this thread, and there's nothing bad I'm saying about the sandwich. But the hubby's in love with VWL and I had to sell something! Maybe soon I'll be an owner and not just a groupie!



*WOW .... *Pixie Dust .. coming your way.. go Luck on your resale

*Princess*  Have great day at the lodge be sure to get to the dock and the beach and sit by the fire and check out the villas and...well just enjoy! and don't forget to let us know how it went... 

Take Care All


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Eliza and Muushka thanks for taking on the new thread!  Can't believe it's that time already!  Eliza I would love any tips you have on AKV.

BWV - good luck on the resale!

Eliza and Blossomz - I have heard some different things on the amount of time it takes to walk from Jambo to Kidani.  Is is really necessary to take a bus?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

PrincessYessenia said:


> Yay!  How exciting!  Thank you.



Welcome and there are some good restaurants there to eat at if you have the time or can get ressies.  Roaring Forks for CS and Whispering Canyon for TS.  Also Artist Point if you want something fancier.


----------



## blossomz

DLI...our room at Kidani was on the 4th bead...a bit of a walk from the lobby.  BUT...we were directly across from the Zazu elevator which took you down to the walk way.  It took only about 5 minutes to walk from there.  That was great.  But it was a long walk to the lobby, Johari, the pool, etc.  Just be prepared to walk either way.  I guess that is the price you pay for so many rooms having Savanna views. I really didn't mind it except for one day.  I walked over in the morning to grab some carry out breakfast from Mara.  BTW..go to the Welcome Home Wednesday DVC party. We were given great reusable grocery bags that were great for bringing back stuff from Jambo!  Anyway..I digress!  I got everything and was all packed up to walk back when a huge storm blew in!  So I thought I would take the bus instead-but the bus never came!  When the storm was over I ended up walking back with the cold food!  But that was just once and we were there soon after it opened.  I'm thinking they will eventually add a grab-n-go somewhere near the new pool.  So just go with an open mind.  If you think you'll be at Jambo house a lot, you might want to request a room near the Zazu elevators..it is the last one and closest to Jambo.  Otherwise, ask to be close to the lobby and take the bus.  I felt it was 6 of 1 half dozen the other.  I really thought the resort was beautiful all in all.


----------



## Corinne

Happy Sunday Groupies (well, what is left of it ).  We are finally have some 'summa weatha' here in MA!  I began putting some things together for our trip later this week.  Our waitlist for BCV never came through so BWV it will be! We have a large group (for us) this time. Our older son will be joining us for the first time in a few years, along with his GF, and our younger son is bringing two of his friends along.  I am really excited! 

PS~where is Maria????


----------



## eliza61

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Eliza and Muushka thanks for taking on the new thread!  Can't believe it's that time already!  Eliza I would love any tips you have on AKV.
> 
> BWV - good luck on the resale!
> 
> Eliza and Blossomz - I have heard some different things on the amount of time it takes to walk from Jambo to Kidani.  Is is really necessary to take a bus?



It's not a very long walk (unless of course you try and do it on a 90+ day )  the main problem is that there is no clear path so you're walking on the road.  It's not a heavily traffic road as the only reason you would go down it is to specifically get to Kidani but you are on it with the resort buses.


----------



## eliza61

Ok don't tell the folks over on the AKL thread and I'll immediately return to our regular schedule resort.....

So we did a split stay... AKV & WLV.  As I said both resorts are spectacular in design.  It's funny there were elements of each that I absolutely wanted to transfer to the other.
AKL has a seperate closed off potty area but the tube and shower are one which can slow up mornings, also the lip of the tub is very high.
They have huge balconies though, very long.
It is also more "colorful" than WL.  You definitely get the sense of "exoticness" here.  It was a bit too big for my taste, you actually enter in on the 3rd floor and to get to the pool you go downstairs to the first floor.

















These were our morning friends from our bacony.  The "wild ones" on the deck are sid and "the old guy".  All 4 of us could sit comfortably on the balcony


----------



## eliza61

The lobby is set up in little "pods" areas that you can sit and socialize.





























Most of these were taken from the 4th floor (which is actually the next floor up from the entrance)


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Thanks for the pics! I have never been to AKV, looking forward to more of your report!


----------



## horselover

Thank you Eliza for agreeing to start the next thread & for the beautiful pics of AKV.  It is my "1st" home after all.  Although I have yet to stay there!  We do have a night there booked for Dec. & as much as I'd like to stay at our Lodge for the entire length of the trip I have to admit if the waitlist doesn't come through I don't think I'll be horribly disappointed.  We've booked at Jambo though.  I couldn't get a 1 BR Savanna view at Kidani.  We love Jambo though so it's not a big deal.  Closer to the restaurants & the bar!  

I think I'll have some good news to share with my groupies tomorrow!  Stay tuned!


----------



## DiznyDi

Hi Groupies 
I've been pretty busy lately as we prepare for DD's wedding. My desktop countdown now has her wedding day as the countdown - not our next trip to the World. 

I have tried to keep up with the happenings here as I skim through the pages.

First:
 to our new Groupies!

For those of you facing uncertainties in your lives, know that thoughts and prayers are with you. 

*BWV* good luck with your re-sale. Hope you have a buyer soon and VWL points in your account lickety split!

It's hard to believe that we'll be needing a new thread soon.  *Eliza* and *Muushka* for the work you have done on behalf of all of us.

We have had some pretty warm weather here is Ohio and the humidity to go right along with it. If I didn't know better, I'd think I were in Florida! 

Have a good week Groupies! 

*horselover* waiting anxiously to here your news....


----------



## Dizny Dad

DiznyDi said:


> Hi Groupies
> I've been pretty busy lately as we prepare for DD's wedding. My desktop countdown now has her wedding day as the countdown - not our next trip to the World.....



Don't let her kid you . . . .The count down to The World is still running in her head!

Mine, too!


----------



## Muushka

I love husband-wife tag teams!  I wish Mr Muush would post.

Eliza, what section did you stay in? We are scheduled to be in  the original section (what ever it is called!) in Dec.  OK, I went back and read, you stayed in the new part...it takes me a while, just on my first cup-o-Joe.

Have a great week everyone!

PS  Where is Maria?????


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Corinne said:


> PS~where is Maria????



I was wondering that too!  Both she and Dory are AWOL.


Blossomz and Eliza -  Thanks for the info and the pictures!  I am getting so excited to go!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Hey Muuskha - Do I remember right that you have a Zune?  I was thinking that I would like to put some of the music and sounds that you hear at the park on mine to listen to on the plane on the way down?  Any idea if that can be done and if so how?


----------



## Muushka

Yup, you remember right (ah, reminding me of the VWL Jacuzzi drowning!).

We just got a Creative Labs Vado HD recorder thingy.  I am pretty sure that the files from this can get on the Zune, I am just not sure yet exactly what type of video file will go over easily.  If you are not in a hurry, we will be doing this later on in the week.  PM me if I forget to PM you with the boring details.  We will try both sound and video and file type and let you know.


----------



## horselover

I was hopeful I'd be able to share I had accepted a new job today, but it didn't work out.  I had applied at our local Target for a sales floor position & had a successful interview on Sat.  They brought me back this morning to present me with the offer.  Needless to say it was waaay less than I was expecting.  I don't know why I should have been surprised but I was.  It was minimum wage + $.25.  I know this is probably going to sound terrible & absolutely no offense to anyone that works retail, but I'm just not going to accept a job that pays minimum wage when I know I have excellent, marketable skills suitable for many different fields.    They should be paying all their employees more than that.      Shame on you Target!   Plus they couldn't guarantee that I'd have the hours I wanted either.  So it's back to the hunt for me.   On the bright side all the recruiters & the company DH still sort of works for are saying that Aug. is always slow, but they expect to have much more going on come Sept.  I hope they're right.

Dory & Maria we miss you & hope you're doing ok!


----------



## eliza61

horselover said:


> I was hopeful I'd be able to share I had accepted a new job today, but it didn't work out.  I had applied at our local Target for a sales floor position & had a successful interview on Sat.  They brought me back this morning to present me with the offer.  Needless to say it was waaay less than I was expecting.  I don't know why I should have been surprised but I was.  It was minimum wage + $.25.  I know this is probably going to sound terrible & absolutely no offense to anyone that works retail, but I'm just not going to accept a job that pays minimum wage when I know I have excellent, marketable skills suitable for many different fields.    They should be paying all their employees more than that.
> 
> Dory & Maria we miss you & hope you're doing ok!



No flames from me horselover.  I worked both Target and Walmart part time while Sid and Rizzo were babies and always during the holiday season.  Retail jobs are demanding both physically and mentally.   Walmart was notoriously stingy with the pay and has had many class action suits against them for bad employee practices (specifically not paying over time).

I think that is why I have a soft spot for the cm's.  I think I posted about my guest from $%ell, Maybe 3 years ago I checked into the lodge and a women was tearing into the reservation agent because of her room view.  The poor cm was trying to tell her that she had reserved a standard view and there were no upgrades available.  She ended saying some thing to the effect "your mexican what do you people know about first class any way.  ) by the time the women finish, the poor cm was almost in tears.  I mean she literally had to excuse herself.  Thankfully every one else at the desk was super nice to her when she came back and we made it a point to tell the manager on duty how professional she had conducted herself.

Personally, I would have leapt over the counter and flattened her sorry @#@ and enjoyed doing it.   I kept thinking "no way do they pay you enough".

Hang in there.  I'm a firm believer in the "when one door closes, a window opens up" philosophy.


----------



## horselover

Thanks Eliza for the encouragement!  Wow that story just makes my blood boil.  I'm always amazed at what people think is acceptable behavior towards others, especially those in the service industry.  Rudeness & just a general lack of respect. I'm of the school "treat others as you want to be treated" and I hope I'm teaching my kids the same thing.

That window you mentioned just may have opened.  I just received a call from our town police dept.  Not in a bad way either!  I applied for school crossing guard position & the Chief wants to interview me on Thu.  Fingers crossed!  The hours are perfect, I'd have all the same days off as the boys, & the pay is much better than Target was offering.  The only downside is working in the elements, but I can deal with that.   Moose dust to myself!


----------



## Muushka

horselover said:


> Thanks Eliza for the encouragement!  Wow that story just makes my blood boil.  I'm always amazed at what people think is acceptable behavior towards others, especially those in the service industry.  Rudeness & just a general lack of respect. I'm of the school "treat others as you want to be treated" and I hope I'm teaching my kids the same thing.
> 
> That window you mentioned just may have opened.  I just received a call from our town police dept.  Not in a bad way either!  I applied for school crossing guard position & the Chief wants to interview me on Thu.  Fingers crossed!  The hours are perfect, I'd have all the same days off as the boys, & the pay is much better than Target was offering.  The only downside is working in the elements, but I can deal with that.   Moose dust to myself!



I feel your pain, HL.  And Moose Dust too!  Let us know how that works out.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> Yup, you remember right (ah, reminding me of the VWL Jacuzzi drowning!).
> 
> We just got a Creative Labs Vado HD recorder thingy.  I am pretty sure that the files from this can get on the Zune, I am just not sure yet exactly what type of video file will go over easily.  If you are not in a hurry, we will be doing this later on in the week.  PM me if I forget to PM you with the boring details.  We will try both sound and video and file type and let you know.


Thanks Muushka.  I have 17 days yet so not too much of a hurry!

Horselover - Sorry about Target not working out but I hope the crossing guard position works out for you!


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> That window you mentioned just may have opened.  I just received a call from our town police dept.  Not in a bad way either!  I applied for school crossing guard position & the Chief wants to interview me on Thu.  Fingers crossed!  The hours are perfect, I'd have all the same days off as the boys, & the pay is much better than Target was offering.  The only downside is working in the elements, but I can deal with that.   Moose dust to myself!




Sounds great Horselover!  Good luck and


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Pixie dust for Horselover!!!


----------



## Dizny Dad

eliza61 said:


> . . . .  The poor cm was trying to tell her that she had reserved a standard view and there were no upgrades available.  She ended saying some thing to the effect "your mexican what do you people know about first class any way.  ) by the time the women finish, the poor cm was almost in tears. .



First Class is more than a great view. . . .   I am embarrassed just to read about the incident!


----------



## Happydinks

horselover said:


> Thanks Eliza for the encouragement!  Wow that story just makes my blood boil.  I'm always amazed at what people think is acceptable behavior towards others, especially those in the service industry.  Rudeness & just a general lack of respect. I'm of the school "treat others as you want to be treated" and I hope I'm teaching my kids the same thing.
> 
> That window you mentioned just may have opened.  I just received a call from our town police dept....



Oh -- much to you -- hope the job works out - and pays more than minimum wage!  I do feel your pain on that front!  One of our Congressmen organized a job fair that was held yesterday -- 3500 people showed up!  It was only supposed to go from 9-1 -but there were so many people waiting to get in at 1 pm, they extended it for 2 hours.  Apparently, the traffic jam around the High School where it was being held was unbelievable.

*Eliza*- great pics from AKV!  We love going over to visit, but have just never been able to stay anywhere but VWL, although I would say that your pics make it tempting to try a stay there.  Have you taken Sid to school yet (why do I think I remember reading that you were dropping him off on your way back from WDW?).


----------



## eliza61

Happy Hump day (Wednesday) Groupies.

So where would you be if you were looking at the below pictures.  Place & park please.



















Great day every body


----------



## Happydinks

eliza61 said:


> Happy Hump day (Wednesday) Groupies.
> 
> So where would you be if you were looking at the below pictures.  Place & park please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great day every body



Streets of NY - Hollywood Studios
Soarin - Epcot

Can't figure out the other two!  Cool trivia quiz!


----------



## Granny

Eliza...that first picture is pretty wild.  At first I thought Pirates of the Caribbean but I'll guess Haunted Mansion in MK.

The second picture looks like something from Body Wars but that's been shut down for quite a while.

I'll second Dinks on the other two. 


And my DW is taking this quasi-empty nesters status (both kids soon at college) very seriously.  Today I booked a stay for us at the DVC Hilton Head Resort for November 1 - 7.  I couldn't get the 1BR I wanted so I booked a 2BR that was available.  My gosh, it's nice to start travelling in the off season.  6 nights in a 2BR for only 147 points?   The 1BR would have been 118 points so it's a pretty cheap upgrade.

And I guess it's nice to know that if we end up fighting we will have the option of separate bedrooms on this trip. 

Now I've got to go dig up some information about HHI!


----------



## Corinne

I concur with Granny Haunted Mansion and the second looks like Cranium Command the attraction with Buzzy....the teenaged boy from the Wonders of Life Pavillion  I loved it!!!!!!!!!

*ETA: I just looked at the photos again, and now I think the second photo may be at Toy Story Mania?  Like the game Operation????*

Granny~I feel your DW's pain.  Although our older son is back home for now (he graduated from college in May). Our 'baby' leaves soon after our trip.  I am going to be one. sad. mama. I have been avoiding thinking about it as much as possible.....a trip to WDW right before HELPS!!!!!!


----------



## Corinne

OK,  I know, but, my son and his friends would like to go to Universal (shudder) one day next week.  I know about the AAA discount, but here in MA the only discounted ticket they offer is a 2 day pass. Does anyone know if there are discounted passes available anywhere? Also, does anyone have experience with transportation from a WDW resort to Universal?  I think I am just going to call Mears. If anyone has any suggestions, I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## horselover

Corinne said:


> OK,  I know, but, my son and his friends would like to go to Universal (shudder) one day next week.  I know about the AAA discount, but here in MA the only discounted ticket they offer is a 2 day pass. Does anyone know if there are discounted passes available anywhere? Also, does anyone have experience with transportation from a WDW resort to Universal?  I think I am just going to call Mears. If anyone has any suggestions, I would appreciate it. Thanks.



I don't have any experience with the dark side, but I just wanted to wish you a wonderful trip!  You're escaping the heat & humidity to get more heat & humidity!        But at least you'll be at Disney so it's worth it!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Corinne said:


> OK,  I know, but, my son and his friends would like to go to Universal (shudder) one day next week.  I know about the AAA discount, but here in MA the only discounted ticket they offer is a 2 day pass. Does anyone know if there are discounted passes available anywhere? Also, does anyone have experience with transportation from a WDW resort to Universal?  I think I am just going to call Mears. If anyone has any suggestions, I would appreciate it. Thanks.



I know that undercovertourist sells "those" tickets.    Also, check out the Universal website.  They have some sort of discount if you buy ahead of time and I think you can print out your ticket or pick it up as will call.  That's about all I'm aware of.

Thought I'd share this picture from yesterday.  Taken in MN in the middle of some very stormy weather when the sun came out for a few minutes:






Would that be 4 pots of gold?!?!?


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Eliza...that first picture is pretty wild.  At first I thought Pirates of the Caribbean but I'll guess Haunted Mansion in MK.
> 
> I'll second Dinks on the other two.
> 
> 
> 
> And I guess it's nice to know that if we end up fighting we will have the option of separate bedrooms on this trip.
> 
> Now I've got to go dig up some information about HHI!



Oooh so close!!  Ok here are the last two.

Both are from HS rides.  
Number 3 is the organ from Pirates of the Caribbean.  This is what Davy Jones (or squid face) played.  It is located at the exit of studio backlot tour.  You pass through lots of villian memoriablia.

number 4 is the heart from Doctor Malpractice's advertisement in Toy stoy mania.


Happy dinks, thanks for thinking of Rizzo, yep he is now an official ward of the great state of West Virginia.

To all my "empty nesters".  I gladly offer the services of Sid the squid,  whenever the house gets to quite and you start feeling like you want more kids in your life.... let me know.   standard disclaimer:  All visit from FBI agents, Local aquariums with shipment of Brazilian piranahs or postal fraud agents are solely the responsiblity of host.


----------



## Happydinks

eliza61 said:


> Happy dinks, thanks for thinking of Rizzo, yep he is now an official ward of the great state of West Virginia.
> 
> To all my "empty nesters".  I gladly offer the services of Sid the squid,  whenever the house gets to quite and you start feeling like you want more kids in your life.... let me know.   standard disclaimer:  All visit from FBI agents, Local aquariums with shipment of Brazilian piranahs or postal fraud agents are solely the responsiblity of host.



Oops -- sorry-- sent the wrong one off to school! Well, after seeing DS and former boss send their eldest off to school for the first time -- hope you and "the big guy" are doing okay!  I'll bet Sid is loving being the center of your world now!


----------



## Dizny Dad

horselover said:


> I don't have any experience with the dark side . . . . . . .


----------



## Gowahoowa

Gowahoowa said:


> Our trip began Friday at 5:00am leaving South Jersey and driving South to Savannah, GA for the night. We arrived in Orlando at around 12:30 and after a quick trip to Winn Dixie and the ABC we arrived at the lodge around 1:45!!
> 
> We arrived on Saturday and checked in at the Lodge at 1:45. Our room was not ready. We decided to take the boat to the CR and ride the monorail for a bit. After the beginning of the second MK loop, we received a text that our room was ready. It was 2:45pm. We got a first floor studio, pool side. Great location. It was very clean and we were happy.
> 
> After we waited over an hour for our luggage to arrive from Bell Services, we headed straight to the MK. Family tradition dictates that we ride the train all away around the park upon arrival. We were lucky enough to take our first ride on the Walter Elias Disney. The park was extremely crowded. We had dinner at Tonys and it was excellent.  After dinner, we were able to get some attractions in and got lucky enough to stumble upon a great spot to view Spectro-Magic!
> 
> On Sunday, we did rope drop at MK. Got into the park right away and headed straight to Fantasyland where we rode Peter Pan, Dumbo, Snow White, and Pooh. Also got in the Speedway and the tea cups before it was time to head over to Bippity Boppity Boutique for the girls surprise! Two princesses they are! Lunch in the castle was at high noon- excellent as always. Cant seem to try anything else besides Major Domos pie. After a few more attractions, we headed back to the lodge for a nap and rest.
> 
> Back in MK later that evening for more attractions and the Wishes Dessert Party. It was a lot of fun. The desserts were great and the viewing location excellent. We all ate too much!  The party was not crowded at all. Well worth it!! We headed back to the lodge right after the party.
> 
> The crowds in the kingdom this past weekend were heavy. Without a good fast pass plan or arriving at rope drop, it was tough to do the popular attractions with waits less than 45 minutes to over an hour. That being said, we were able to walk right onto attractions like Small World, Tiki Room, Haunted Mansion, and Pirates with little wait. But, then again, in our experience that happens often with them.
> 
> The only bummer comes with our favorite, WEDWay People Mover (as I still call it), being rehabbed along with Space Mountain. We could ride WEDWay a hundred times and still love being zipped around Tomorrowland! Oh well!!





Gowahoowa said:


> Monday---Animal Kingdom....TBC...



Sorry about the delay...We are back home and just now catching up....Great trip and pictures will be soon......Here's part #2...

Monday 8/10. We had breakfast ADR at the Tusker house so we had to catch a bus from the lodge by 700am. We were lucky and only waited 5 minutes for an AK bus to pick us up. We arrived at the AK and only waited 10 minutes for them to let us into the park to get to Tusker House. We checked right in and got seated before our actual ADR time. The breakfast was excellent- the best one of the week. This was our first time and it is now on the short list of must eat at places. We finished and were out in the park at exactly 9am. Rode Kali River, Kilimanjaro, and caught a bunch of characters shortly thereafter. Highlights of the day were the Finding Nemo Show and Festival of the Lion King, which we did for the first time. Great show!! As usual, very hot in the AK and extremely crowded. We were back swimming in the lodge pool by early evening. Had a nice dinner at the Roaring Fork. 
Tuesday 8/11
Off to Typhoon Lagoon for rope drop. We got our favorite spot and glad we did this because by 11am it was more crowded than we have ever seen it. We were able to do all the slides multiple times, family raft, lazy river and shark reef with no wait times. The girls were able to play in the wave pool and do their mini slides, too! We had lunch around noon and headed back to the lodge to play in our pool for a bit before we headed to 1900 Park Fare for dinner.  Dinner was good. The girls love seeing Cinderalla, Prince Charming, and the step sisters so it is worth it for us. We then headed back into the MK for some evening fun. The crowds were less than the weekend so we were able to get in a good amount of attractions before calling it a night.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Corrine and Mickeymorse - Hope you both have a great trip!!!!!!

Kathy - love the picture of the double rainbow!

2 weeks from today I will be at Epcot!!!!!!  I think I have bought just about all the supplies I need except for airplane snacks.  Wish we would hear from Dody.  She is supposed to leave the day before me.


----------



## Corinne

eliza61 said:


> Oooh so close!!  Ok here are the last two.
> 
> number 4 is the heart from Doctor Malpractice's advertisement in Toy stoy mania.



So Eliza is not will going to give me credit for my Toy Story Mania guess??? I did edit my post long before you revealed the answer.


----------



## Corinne

horselover said:


> I don't have any experience with the dark side, but I just wanted to wish you a wonderful trip!  You're escaping the heat & humidity to get more heat & humidity!        But at least you'll be at Disney so it's worth it!



 THE DARK SIDE!  I AGREE!!!!! I have done all I can to guilt them into not going!   And, yes, a hot, humid day in WDW beats the same here in MA! 



KAT4DISNEY said:


> I know that undercovertourist sells "those" tickets.    Also, check out the Universal website.  They have some sort of discount if you buy ahead of time and I think you can print out your ticket or pick it up as will call.  That's about all I'm aware of.
> 
> Thought I'd share this picture from yesterday.  Taken in MN in the middle of some very stormy weather when the sun came out for a few minutes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would that be 4 pots of gold?!?!?



Thank you for the tips, Kat, and FAB photo!!!!!!!! 



Disney loving Iowan said:


> Corrine and Mickeymorse - Hope you both have a great trip!!!!!!
> 
> Kathy - love the picture of the double rainbow!
> 
> 2 weeks from today I will be at Epcot!!!!!!  I think I have bought just about all the supplies I need except for airplane snacks.  Wish we would hear from Dody.  She is supposed to leave the day before me.



Thank you DLI! Sorry we are going to miss each other at the world!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eliza61

Corinne said:


> So Eliza is not will going to give me credit for my Toy Story Mania guess??? I did edit my post long before you revealed the answer.



Ouch Corrine,
My "oldtimers disease" is showing!!  and you were first out of the gate.  

10 lashes with the wet pixie dust wand for me and an extra virtual mickey bar for  you!!


----------



## Corinne

eliza61 said:


> Ouch Corrine,
> My "oldtimers disease" is showing!!  and you were first out of the gate.
> 
> 10 lashes with the wet pixie dust wand for me and an extra virtual mickey bar for  you!!



 I'll take it!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Corinne said:


> Thank you DLI! Sorry we are going to miss each other at the world!!!!!!!!!



Me too!


----------



## Gowahoowa

Here's part #3!!



Gowahoowa said:


> Sorry about the delay...We are back home and just now catching up....Great trip and pictures will be soon......Here's part #2 ...
> 
> The crowds were less than the weekend so we were able to get in a good amount of attractions before calling it a night.




Wednesday 8/12
Off to Hollywood Studios for rope drop. The morning show was funny. We were pretty close to the front.  I (DH) did the run to get fastpasses for Toy Story. Mission Success! We rode it right away and by the time we came back with our fastpasses the wait was 60 minutes. We had a nice day in HS. It was hot and crowded, but we still had lots of fun. We did great move ride, Playhouse Disney show, Muppets movie (our favorite), and RockNRoller coaster 2x! No Tower of Terror this time. Lunch was at Hollywood and Vine for the PlayNDine. Excellent buffett lunch and one of the best character and activity meals for kids. We love it and it is on the short list (at least until the girls get older!). Of course, too much time was spent in the Art of Disney debating the purchase of more disney art!! After a nice day we headed back to the lodge and a quick dip in the quiet pool before bed.

Thursday 8/13
Off to Epcot and rope drop there! We were running a little behind since we decided to take a boat to the CR and hop on the monorail from there. We much prefer taking boats over buses!! We arrived right at 9am and got stuck in the bag check line. I dont understand why they have so few guard checking bags at Epcot versus the MK where they have a ton. There is always a line at Epcot and very rarely at the MK. Oh well. Once in, we boogied to Soarin with the rest of the population and fastpasses/rode it. The line was about 20 minutes long at 9:15am. We came out it was 60 minutes. The rest of the day went great and we were able to see and do everything we wanted. The highlight was dinner at Le Cellier!!!!!!! Awesome!! It was our first time and it lived up to its reputation. The Cheese soup was great and all of our steaks were excellent. Our server was personable. We had a great time and are already looking forward to our next dinner. DW and I were also looking forward to tonight because it was our night out without the girls. They slept over with DWs parents who were staying at SSR. After Spaceship Earth and a browse through Art of Disney, we headed back to the lodge to change.

Thursday 8/13 Late Night
Off to Pleasure Island and Paradiso 27 and Raglan Road for drinks. Paradiso was nice. We got a table on the water and enjoyed a good drink while seeing Wishes in the distance. We then headed over to Raglan and had some more drinks while enjoying some live Irish music. We enjoyed Raglan more, but thats probably because it appeals to us better than Paradiso does. After a Guinness and a Jameson gold we headed back to the lodge. 

Friday 8/14....TBC

Friday morning found DW and I on the boat heading to the CR for breakfast at Chef Mickeys. We arrived early and decided to stroll over to BLT to check it out. Of course, we immediantly felt like we didnt add on enough  points. BLT is a beautiful resort and we are looking forward to our first stay there. Anyway, CM is a favorite of ours. We always enjoy dining with Mickey and friends. The breakfast itself is good, although we enjoyed Tusker House more. We got a table in the back and had a great time. After breakfast, we headed over to DTD to do some shopping. Later on that evening, we headed back into the MK to ride Goofys Barnstormer and some more of our favorite attractions. The crowds were not as heavy as we anticipated so we ended up staying a little longer and having a lot of fun.


----------



## Muushka

Thank you Gowahoowa for including all of us in your fun!  We love Typhoon Lagoon.  
Hmmmm, I think we may have to visit there next time!



Granny said:


> Eliza...that first picture is pretty wild.  At first I thought Pirates of the Caribbean but I'll guess Haunted Mansion in MK.
> 
> The second picture looks like something from Body Wars but that's been shut down for quite a while.
> 
> I'll second Dinks on the other two.
> 
> 
> And my DW is taking this quasi-empty nesters status (both kids soon at college) very seriously.  Today I booked a stay for us at the DVC Hilton Head Resort for November 1 - 7.  I couldn't get the 1BR I wanted so I booked a 2BR that was available.  My gosh, it's nice to start travelling in the off season.  6 nights in a 2BR for only 147 points?   The 1BR would have been 118 points so it's a pretty cheap upgrade.
> 
> And I guess it's nice to know that if we end up fighting we will have the option of separate bedrooms on this trip.
> 
> Now I've got to go dig up some information about HHI!



I put you on the list (hope that is what you wanted!).  Have fun investigating HHI 



Corinne said:


> OK,  I know, but, my son and his friends would like to go to Universal (shudder) one day next week.  I know about the AAA discount, but here in MA the only discounted ticket they offer is a 2 day pass. Does anyone know if there are discounted passes available anywhere? Also, does anyone have experience with transportation from a WDW resort to Universal?  I think I am just going to call Mears. If anyone has any suggestions, I would appreciate it. Thanks.



If you know anyone with an annual pass, they can get you a discount for tickets (at least that is what it was a little bit ago).  I wish we could help.  When is he going?  We have APs and a car!



KAT4DISNEY said:


> I know that undercovertourist sells "those" tickets.    Also, check out the Universal website.  They have some sort of discount if you buy ahead of time and I think you can print out your ticket or pick it up as will call.  That's about all I'm aware of.
> 
> Thought I'd share this picture from yesterday.  Taken in MN in the middle of some very stormy weather when the sun came out for a few minutes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would that be 4 pots of gold?!?!?



That is one great picture.


----------



## Gowahoowa

Here's part #4 of our VWL trip!



Gowahoowa said:


> Here's part #3!!
> The crowds were not as heavy as we anticipated so we ended up staying a little longer and having a lot of fun.



Saturday 8/15

Our second MK rope drop of the trip! We love the show and its so cool to see Mickey and friends open up the park for us. But what made it special for us is that we were lucky enough to be able to wake Tinkerbell up from her slumber!! The girls ( and us, too)  were super excited and it made our trip! After leaving Tinks Treasures, it seemed like we had MK to ourselves. We rode Peter Pan, Big Thunder Mountain twice (plus a fastpass), Splash Mountain, and a few more of our favorites before it started getting crowded at 1130. We did lunch at Pinnochios and snagged our favorite table overlooking small world so the girls can wave to the people starting their cruise. What a great morning and one of the best in MK. We headed back to our lodge and rented some water sprites to zip around Bay Lake and Seven Seas Lagoon. Love them! We were out about 50 minutes and then returned them just before a thunderstorm threatened us. We then rested and prepare to head back to the MK for dinner at the Crystal Palace. Dinner was excellent. While we waited about 15 minutes in line to check in and another 10 minutes for a table, it was worth it. The girls love seeing Winnie the Pooh and friends and parading around the room! The food was very good. After dinner, we used our fastpasses that we got earlier in the day to ride Splash Mountain and Big Thunder Railroad. The longest line we stood in that evening was for Astro Orbiters. It was 45 minutes!!  The CM in charge of queing up riders for the elevetor seemed to be engaging in favoritism since he was letting in quite a few people on the side. Once he was switched out the lined moved a lot faster. Maybe I shouldve said something....We fastpassed Buzz and did Laugh Floor and Tomorrowland Speedway. Overall, another excellent night in the MK! 

Sunday 8/16 Last Day in the World

Our last early morning was spent packing up the room and the car. We had an ADR at Ohana for breakfast so it was an early start. We ended up taking a boat to CR and the monorail to the Poly. We have always loved the Ohana breakfast and it has been a tradition on the last day, but this time we were a little less than impressed. Not sure what it was but we are now thinking we might skip it next time around. Seeing the characters was great as it always is, but out of all the restaurants we dined at this trip, this was at the bottom. Not bad- just average. We remember it being better. After breakfast, we headed back to the lodge for a final time. We always enjoy walking through the lobby and Mercantile and enjoying all ambiance the Lodge offers, especially when you know that its the last time for a while. We then drove to DTD for some last minute shopping. We also enjoyed one of the best counter services in all of Disney World- Wolfgang Puck Express and then it was off to Vero Beach for 3 nights to rest and relax pool and ocean side!!


----------



## eliza61

Version 3.0 (I think this will be our 3rd thread, or is it 4?) Starts tomorrow morning.

Great way to start a Monday!!


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Version 3.0 (I think this will be our 3rd thread, or is it 4?) Starts tomorrow morning.
> 
> Great way to start a Monday!!




*It's version 4.0 

We are a chatty bunch of moose-lovin' Groupies!*


----------



## Disney loving Iowan




----------



## horselover

Woo hoo!  Thanks again Eliza!


----------



## Dizny Dad

eliza61 . . . . . I'm lookin', I'm lookin', . . . . . . . must be too early.


----------



## Muushka

I set my alarm to try to beat everyone to the new thread!  I want to try to have all the vacation info right after that first post.  

Wish me luck!!  Eliza, is it time yet?


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> I set my alarm to try to beat everyone to the new thread!  I want to try to have all the vacation info right after that first post.
> 
> Wish me luck!!  Eliza, is it time yet?



We're up and running.  Nothing like buring your hair off with the curling iron to start the Monday off.  

Go play every one.


----------



## CarolAnnC

Since there is a new thread, I am closing this one


----------

